# The Gigabyte Z87/Haswell Overclocking(OC) Guide



## bce22

Thanks Sin!

I've been waiting patiently for this. You rock!


----------



## Alatar

Excellent


----------



## Stay Puft

Very nice sin


----------



## NoodleGTS

Thanks, good work. Will read it all when I get home and see if I can tweak out a few more hundred MHz


----------



## italstal

Thanks for the nice guide.


----------



## ohhgourami

Thank you! We all appreciate your great guides and help!









Now to take my sweet time to read this!


----------



## Beatwolf

thank you! Rep added!


----------



## munaim1

Sin does it again!! Nice job bud!!









*Added to the Intel CPU Essentials Collected Guides*


----------



## BenchAndGames

Very very good, much thanks !!!!

I have a very BIG VID







(( 1.16v ***........


----------



## Forceman

Thanks for the hard work Sin. Great guide. Now if you just had a secret setting to get rid of 124 errors I'd be all set.


----------



## DoktorCreepy

Great work, nice and thorough well done


----------



## Sin0822

Thank you everyone! If you guys have any questions please let me know.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *munaim1*
> 
> Sin does it again!! Nice job bud!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Added to the Intel CPU Essentials Collected Guides*


Great thank you!
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Forceman*
> 
> Thanks for the hard work Sin. Great guide. Now if you just had a secret setting to get rid of 124 errors I'd be all set.


Its called "Load Optimized Defaults" Hahaha j/k If you just copy the settings from the 4.5ghz template that should help, but if you list your settings I can help you.


----------



## stasio

Very nice Sin......


----------



## sabishiihito

What BIOS for the OC series has those extra memory profiles past the PSC one? And speaking of the profiles, is there any trick to getting them to boot when set? I haven't been able to use one thus far unfortunately.


----------



## dinos22

nice one sin


----------



## Nexo

Nice guide!


----------



## Nexo

Nice guide!


----------



## Sin0822

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *sabishiihito*
> 
> What BIOS for the OC series has those extra memory profiles past the PSC one? And speaking of the profiles, is there any trick to getting them to boot when set? I haven't been able to use one thus far unfortunately.


I remember earlier some of them weren't working all the way, but it should be fixed in later BIOSes, are you changing the DRAM multiplier instead of just using the profile? In the latest BIOSes there are much more past PSC2666. IMO set the profile and then manually insert the timings it shows.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dinos22*
> 
> nice one sin


Thanks I am adding in some more of your pics right now.


----------



## kiwaczek

cheers for guide


----------



## ohhgourami

Not sure why, but my chip just seems to hate using a non-auto VRIN. And still no luck with a slight touch of BCLK either.


----------



## Sin0822

thanks man,

Dino asked me to add in some VID ranges with TeamAU commentary lol

Then just leave VIN on auto, it should be fine. What non-auto VIN are you setting anyways? I find that increasing the VIN has helped others and me a little bit with stabilizing the CPU, if your LLC isn't set then the VIN will droop down when set on auto or whatever and that can cause issues. But on Auto the VIN should increase on its own when VCore increases. If I was you I would buy a DMM and check how much it is providing, as the VIN works off SVID bus.

slight touch of BCLK will require vcore increase, this has been the case with Ivy Bridge as well, I am not sure why it is like that, however your GPU might also not like the slight touch of BCLK.


----------



## Sin0822

BTW here is the commentary and ranges from TeamAU:
1v CRAZY (TeamAU code: OPA)
1.1v average (TeamAU code: OK)
1.2v go kill someone (TeamAU code: JUNK, pull out the 9V battery!)

Make sure you load optimized defaults, if you want to not lose your settings just save them in a profile.


----------



## Trumpeter1994

Yay Sin finally got it up, thanks man. subbed


----------



## carmas

Great guide, it will be very helpful even though I bought an ASUS Z87 board.


----------



## ohhgourami

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sin0822*
> 
> thanks man,
> 
> Dino asked me to add in some VID ranges with TeamAU commentary lol
> 
> Then just leave VIN on auto, it should be fine. What non-auto VIN are you setting anyways? I find that increasing the VIN has helped others and me a little bit with stabilizing the CPU, if your LLC isn't set then the VIN will droop down when set on auto or whatever and that can cause issues. But on Auto the VIN should increase on its own when VCore increases. If I was you I would buy a DMM and check how much it is providing, as the VIN works off SVID bus.
> 
> slight touch of BCLK will require vcore increase, this has been the case with Ivy Bridge as well, I am not sure why it is like that, however your GPU might also not like the slight touch of BCLK.


I just use 1.9 or 2.0 VRIN like you recommend and many times it will just fail to boot. I have my LLC on extreme.

Here are my settings (F5 BIOS):
45x multi
42x uncore
1.34V vcore
auto vrin
extreme LLC
exm perf PWM
1.15v vring
+.2 vccsa
+.10 I/O A
+.15 I/O D
1.115v PCH

This seems like a 12hour stable Prime95 OC so far. I'm just trying to find alternatives to lower temps, but still get 4.5ghz. Running an hour of small FFTs gets me a peak temp of 83C (~27C ambient). Lowering the vcore by .15V shaves off almost 5C!


----------



## BenchAndGames

*@Sin0822*

The IntelBurnTest of this thread, its not working, only stop working after 1-5 seconds, stock clock and OC.

I have the same version 2.54 with the same linpack, but my archive its working fine.

Maybe you soft its corrupted, try download, and look wats happening, maybe corrupted when you upload.

I think, Im not download from here, sorry !!


----------



## LancerVI

Thanks for all the hard work putting this guide together Sin!!! It's greatly appreciated!









Coming from Bloomfield (i7 920), I'll be the first to admit that I underestimated the changes in OC'ing that have occurred. It's a bit different.


----------



## stasio

*LinX 0.6.4 (10.3.7)* working in Win7 (not Win8):

http://www.mediafire.com/?3aa7yz5nxfkb97z

*LinX 0.6.4 (11.0.1)* working in Win8 (not Win7):

http://www.mediafire.com/?7w8xpkd233i85f8


----------



## NoodleGTS

So my VID is 0.825.

I take it that's good?









Guide looks really good Sin. Haven't read it all yet but you have been helping w. settings and I'm now stable at 4.5GHz (fairly easy).

Testing at 4.6 on aida now, and will read this too.


----------



## NoodleGTS

Oh Sin also for VRIN you say to start at 1.8 but in the recommended voltages for frequency part you say 1.2 - 1.3 and I think you're referring to RING there.


----------



## Sin0822

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ohhgourami*
> 
> I just use 1.9 or 2.0 VRIN like you recommend and many times it will just fail to boot. I have my LLC on extreme.
> 
> Here are my settings (F5 BIOS):
> 45x multi
> 42x uncore
> 1.34V vcore
> auto vrin
> extreme LLC
> exm perf PWM
> 1.15v vring
> +.2 vccsa
> +.10 I/O A
> +.15 I/O D
> 1.115v PCH
> 
> This seems like a 12hour stable Prime95 OC so far. I'm just trying to find alternatives to lower temps, but still get 4.5ghz. Running an hour of small FFTs gets me a peak temp of 83C (~27C ambient). Lowering the vcore by .15V shaves off almost 5C!


Any reason you need so much VCore? your temperatures are pretty good tho man for such high vcore. You don't have to set what I set for any of the settings, I also am not setting my Uncore so high, you can take it down a few notches and the lower your vcore or vRing or keep it up there. So you are using 1.34v VCore? Your VIN must be Auto? LLC Extreme so about 500mv delta. INtel recommends at least 400mv, and in the BIOS it also states 0.4v apart from VCore, try that see if it works? I have a question, in CPUz what is your vcore reading?
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *NoodleGTS*
> 
> Oh Sin also for VRIN you say to start at 1.8 but in the recommended voltages for frequency part you say 1.2 - 1.3 and I think you're referring to RING there.


yea need to fix it
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *NoodleGTS*
> 
> So my VID is 0.825.
> 
> I take it that's good?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Guide looks really good Sin. Haven't read it all yet but you have been helping w. settings and I'm now stable at 4.5GHz (fairly easy).
> 
> Testing at 4.6 on aida now, and will read this too.


Glad to hear it man!


----------



## Go Gators!

Great guide Sin! Can't wait to have some time this weekend to really get down and tweak the nitty gritty!


----------



## BlockABoots

Sin, I'm wondering If you could give me some guidance. I have a 4.6 and 4.7 OC that I stressed with 30 mins on OCCT in LinPack mode, with 90% memory usage and AVX LinPack Capable enabled, then ran AIDA64 for 3hrs 40mins and it all passed fine!!!. Now after 4 minutes of video encoding with RipBot the system crashes!!, the BSOD code is 0x124 according to WhoCrashed program. My original BIOS settings were:

LLC: Auto
CPU Vcore: 1.260v (CPU offset +0.150)
CPU Base Clock: 103MHz
CPU Clock Ratio: 4.7GHz
Uncore Freq: 4.5GHz
Turbo ratio clock: 4.7GHz (all cores)
System Memory Multiplier: 16
Memory Channel Timings: 8,8,8,24
Memory voltage: 1.5

All CPU energy saving option disabled, and everything else left as Auto.

I have tried you suggestion in your guide to help with trying to get my video encoding to finish without BSOD and changed:

LLC: Extreame
CPU Offset disable and 1.260 manual vcore
Uncore: 100MHz
CPU VRIN Override: 1.95v
CPU Ring Volt: 1.15v

But when I start a video encoding with RipBot it still BSOD within minutes. The strange thing is the more I up the vcore near to 1.3v and beyond the quicker the system seem to BSOD!, it's not heat related either as temps never go above 71c on any of the cores.

Do you have any suggestions?


----------



## Fgcgt817

hi,
Quote:


> CPU Ring Volt: 1.15v


Give it a try @ 1,2V.

Getting 124s all day all night for a whole week. Always used uncore ratio at about 43 with 1.15vring.

I think its really stable for the first time by putting it up to 1,2V. But think of it, i just got an uncore [email protected], so I don´t what to do @45


----------



## PorkchopExpress

ive been getting random x124s too. i assumed it was my ram since i have 4 old sticks of slightly different mushkin 1600. have some new ram in the mail. also when i wiggle one of my 5770s the graphics would crash, lol boutght a gtx 660 to fix that. we will see after i install the new ram.

also could be the energy saving stuff since i have that is enabled and havnt/dont know hot to modify it.


----------



## EarlZ

Sweet guide! I havent read the entire page yet as Im still planning to get a Gigabyte G1 Sniper M5 and a 4770K and I hope 4.5Ghz is easy to hit with out delid. Im also using a 2133Mhz G.Skill memory (2x4Gb) is there anything else on the template that I need to change for this aside from loading up the XMP profile?


----------



## Go Gators!

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PorkchopExpress*
> 
> ive been getting random x124s too. i assumed it was my ram since i have 4 old sticks of slightly different mushkin 1600. have some new ram in the mail. also when i wiggle one of my 5770s the graphics would crash, lol boutght a gtx 660 to fix that. we will see after i install the new ram.
> 
> also could be the energy saving stuff since i have that is enabled and havnt/dont know hot to modify it.


Let me know man! My RAM is brand spanking new, but even at stock settings across the board I get random 124's. I've got two 6770's in Xfire and I'm thinking they might have something to do with it. Let me know if you sort it out with that GTX 660!


----------



## ohhgourami

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sin0822*
> 
> Any reason you need so much VCore? your temperatures are pretty good tho man for such high vcore. You don't have to set what I set for any of the settings, I also am not setting my Uncore so high, you can take it down a few notches and the lower your vcore or vRing or keep it up there. So you are using 1.34v VCore? Your VIN must be Auto? LLC Extreme so about 500mv delta. INtel recommends at least 400mv, and in the BIOS it also states 0.4v apart from VCore, try that see if it works? I have a question, in CPUz what is your vcore reading?


I delidded my chip on day 3 and got shaved off 17C from the peak temp.









Look like those settings aren't completely stable either...BSOD 2 hours into prime95.

I don't think I have a choice when it comes to vcore. It won't even let me boot into windows unless I give it ~1.3V. I'll try lowering the uncore. I remember passing 8 hours of blend test with similar settings when I didn't touch the PCH or I/O voltages. CPU-Z reads almost exactly what I set in BIOS. Yes, VRIN is on auto and seems like it must, but I'm getting the feeling I'm not doing something right since a vast majority of users seem to have good results with a higher VRIN.


----------



## Sin0822

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BlockABoots*
> 
> Sin, I'm wondering If you could give me some guidance. I have a 4.6 and 4.7 OC that I stressed with 30 mins on OCCT in LinPack mode, with 90% memory usage and AVX LinPack Capable enabled, then ran AIDA64 for 3hrs 40mins and it all passed fine!!!. Now after 4 minutes of video encoding with RipBot the system crashes!!, the BSOD code is 0x124 according to WhoCrashed program. My original BIOS settings were:
> 
> LLC: Auto
> CPU Vcore: 1.260v (CPU offset +0.150)
> CPU Base Clock: 103MHz
> CPU Clock Ratio: 4.7GHz
> Uncore Freq: 4.5GHz
> Turbo ratio clock: 4.7GHz (all cores)
> System Memory Multiplier: 16
> Memory Channel Timings: 8,8,8,24
> Memory voltage: 1.5
> 
> All CPU energy saving option disabled, and everything else left as Auto.
> 
> I have tried you suggestion in your guide to help with trying to get my video encoding to finish without BSOD and changed:
> 
> LLC: Extreame
> CPU Offset disable and 1.260 manual vcore
> Uncore: 100MHz
> CPU VRIN Override: 1.95v
> CPU Ring Volt: 1.15v
> 
> But when I start a video encoding with RipBot it still BSOD within minutes. The strange thing is the more I up the vcore near to 1.3v and beyond the quicker the system seem to BSOD!, it's not heat related either as temps never go above 71c on any of the cores.
> 
> Do you have any suggestions?


Which board do you have?

Reduce your uncore to 42x, tell me what happens, don't change anything just reduce it to 42x. Also are you on GBT's latest BIOS? i think your settings look like GBT ones if you were able to disable all the power saving modes. You can also try vRing to 1.22v and override to 2.00v, or try setting it auto.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *EarlZ*
> 
> Sweet guide! I havent read the entire page yet as Im still planning to get a Gigabyte G1 Sniper M5 and a 4770K and I hope 4.5Ghz is easy to hit with out delid. Im also using a 2133Mhz G.Skill memory (2x4Gb) is there anything else on the template that I need to change for this aside from loading up the XMP profile?


Yea go ahead, you should be fine man, there is also a memory compatibility list: http://download.gigabyte.asia/FileList/Memory/mb_memory_ga-z87x-d3h.pdf however even if it isn't on there it should be okay.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Go Gators!*
> 
> Let me know man! My RAM is brand spanking new, but even at stock settings across the board I get random 124's. I've got two 6770's in Xfire and I'm thinking they might have something to do with it. Let me know if you sort it out with that GTX 660!


Your ram or your CPU at stock settings as well? What BIOS changes have you made?

You can take out one of your GPUs and see if it comes back, but 124 BDOS is CPU most of the time and it shouldn't happen if it is a fresh OS installation and you aren't OCing your CPU.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ohhgourami*
> 
> I delidded my chip on day 3 and got shaved off 17C from the peak temp.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Look like those settings aren't completely stable either...BSOD 2 hours into prime95.
> 
> I don't think I have a choice when it comes to vcore. It won't even let me boot into windows unless I give it ~1.3V. I'll try lowering the uncore. I remember passing 8 hours of blend test with similar settings when I didn't touch the PCH or I/O voltages. CPU-Z reads almost exactly what I set in BIOS. Yes, VRIN is on auto and seems like it must, but I'm getting the feeling I'm not doing something right since a vast majority of users seem to have good results with a higher VRIN.


Why not just use AIDA64? You don't want to degrade the CPU. That is terrible at the 1.3v! Listen can you try VIN at 2.1v for me? See if that helps? Are you setting the LLC to Extreme, right? If you don't and you set 1.3xV then the stock VIN will droop to 1.6v from 1.8v on auto and then mess everything up and might make your VCore droop without your consent. Also what is your Uncore?


----------



## Sin0822

ALSO EVERYONE: If you have no filled in your rig builder/signature with your system components PLEASE do this. If you get random BDOSes, check your PSU please, Haswell is picky with them regardless of that power saving mode.


----------



## ohhgourami

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sin0822*
> 
> Why not just use AIDA64? You don't want to degrade the CPU. That is terrible at the 1.3v! Listen can you try VIN at 2.1v for me? See if that helps? Are you setting the LLC to Extreme, right? If you don't and you set 1.3xV then the stock VIN will droop to 1.6v from 1.8v on auto and then mess everything up and might make your VCore droop without your consent. Also what is your Uncore?


Yes, LLC is always set to extreme. If my VRIN is at 2.1V what vcore should I be using? For 4.5ghz my uncore was at 42. I had tried 38 but wouldn't boot. I may have to try again. Also seems like adding PCH voltage doesn't help me either.

I could try AIDA64.


----------



## Sin0822

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ohhgourami*
> 
> Yes, LLC is always set to extreme. If my VRIN is at 2.1V what vcore should I be using? For 4.5ghz my uncore was at 42. I had tried 38 but wouldn't boot. I may have to try again. Also seems like adding PCH voltage doesn't help me either.
> 
> I could try AIDA64.


Wait so lower uncore would result in a no boot? hahaha your OCing seems to create opposite results! lol Just use the 1.3 whatever volts you use now.

IMO have you updated your BIOS to the latest? Maybe try one of the official BIOSes.


----------



## Go Gators!

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sin0822*
> 
> Your ram or your CPU at stock settings as well? What BIOS changes have you made?
> 
> You can take out one of your GPUs and see if it comes back, but 124 BDOS is CPU most of the time and it shouldn't happen if it is a fresh OS installation and you aren't OCing your CPU.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sin0822*
> 
> If you get random BDOSes, check your PSU please, Haswell is picky with them regardless of that power saving mode.


RAM was at 1333 MHz, but is rated up to 1866. I have not cleared the CMOS since I built everything, but I have tried loading optimized defaults and I was still seeing the 124's on a fresh install of Win8 x64 (CPU-Z confirmed the RAM speed and the boost clock of 3.9) I won't be gaming for a week, so I am going to try pulling both cards and running on the IGP and see how that goes. Also, setting the vcore to 1.22 and multi of 44 it seems just as stable/unstable as stock. i.e. I can fold, stresstest and game ok, but there are occasional 124's.

I have only once been in front of the monitor for the BSOD, mostly it happens overnight or while I'm at work. The CPU is folding away 24/7 so it is always loaded. Temps never above 82C.

My PSU looks great on 12v, 5v and 3.3v but it is rather old. I may drop the $80 for a new one just to rule it out as a cause.


----------



## ohhgourami

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sin0822*
> 
> Wait so lower uncore would result in a no boot? hahaha your OCing seems to create opposite results! lol Just use the 1.3 whatever volts you use now.
> 
> IMO have you updated your BIOS to the latest? Maybe try one of the official BIOSes.


I'll have to play with uncore again. Maybe use stock uncore and ~1.2 vore and 2.1 vrin.

I've been using the F5 BIOS, which is the latest official. I play with the beta BIOSes a bit too and they seem to conform more with everyone else's results.


----------



## ABAD1DEA

hello Sin please help me,
i got a GA-Z87X-UD4H board and i7 4770k cpu. so i overclocked to

4,5 ghz @ 1,26V
Uncore= 45
VRIN= 2,0V
RING= 1,15V
power savings disabled and everything else on auto

so far all is stable and working fine. temps are also ok https://lh3.googleusercontent.com/-n5MdGro2xYM/UcD10bUJ4yI/AAAAAAAAFS0/-GPHPddONB8/w1358-h585-no/45ghz100stable.jpg

now if i try only 46 ghz and leave uncore on 45 i dont get it stable. screen freezes after like 10-15 seconds of intel burn test.
i tried everything more vcore like 1,3V or 1,35 more VRIN to 2,2 more RING, everything set to extreme. no matter what i do it isnt stable but 45 ghz are 100% stable so i dont understand that.

i also tried the new beta bios (F6g) but the funny thing is if i overclock in that new bios like i did in the old i cant even get my pc to boot in windows. it freezes on win8 loading screen instantly.

it feels like my cpu needs some more voltage for i dont know exactly what but it isnt the vcore for sure and gigabyte cant provide it for me


----------



## Sin0822

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ABAD1DEA*
> 
> hello Sin please help me,
> i got a GA-Z87X-UD4H board and i7 4770k cpu. so i overclocked to
> 
> 4,5 ghz @ 1,26V
> Uncore= 45
> VRIN= 2,0V
> RING= 1,15V
> power savings disabled and everything else on auto
> 
> so far all is stable and working fine. temps are also ok https://lh3.googleusercontent.com/-n5MdGro2xYM/UcD10bUJ4yI/AAAAAAAAFS0/-GPHPddONB8/w1358-h585-no/45ghz100stable.jpg
> 
> now if i try only 46 ghz and leave uncore on 45 i dont get it stable. screen freezes after like 10-15 seconds of intel burn test.
> i tried everything more vcore like 1,3V or 1,35 more VRIN to 2,2 more RING, everything set to extreme. no matter what i do it isnt stable but 45 ghz are 100% stable so i dont understand that.
> 
> i also tried the new beta bios (F6g) but the funny thing is if i overclock in that new bios like i did in the old i cant even get my pc to boot in windows. it freezes on win8 loading screen instantly.
> 
> it feels like my cpu needs some more voltage for i dont know exactly what but it isnt the vcore for sure and gigabyte cant provide it for me


i think perhaps your uncore is too high, a new batch of these betas have brought a fix which allows uncore frequency to change. So while in a previous BIOS it might not have changed, now it will, and you will be hit by a huge surprised which is how Uncore can hurt your OC big time. Set your uncore to 35x and then try your CPU OC and then raise it once your CPU OC is stable. If it makes your CPu OC unstable then you will need to increase vRing, also vRing can help stabilize your CPU OC. I am not sure why you can't get above 45x, maybe it is just the CPU. For kicks you can try 1.4v vcore and see if it will boot, but even at 1.35v you don't want to bother with 46x b/c of the heat.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ohhgourami*
> 
> I'll have to play with uncore again. Maybe use stock uncore and ~1.2 vore and 2.1 vrin.
> 
> I've been using the F5 BIOS, which is the latest official. I play with the beta BIOSes a bit too and they seem to conform more with everyone else's results.


yea might as well give it a shot, or just flash the BIOS again.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Go Gators!*
> 
> RAM was at 1333 MHz, but is rated up to 1866. I have not cleared the CMOS since I built everything, but I have tried loading optimized defaults and I was still seeing the 124's on a fresh install of Win8 x64 (CPU-Z confirmed the RAM speed and the boost clock of 3.9) I won't be gaming for a week, so I am going to try pulling both cards and running on the IGP and see how that goes. Also, setting the vcore to 1.22 and multi of 44 it seems just as stable/unstable as stock. i.e. I can fold, stress test and game ok, but there are occasional 124's.
> 
> I have only once been in front of the monitor for the BSOD, mostly it happens overnight or while I'm at work. The CPU is folding away 24/7 so it is always loaded. Temps never above 82C.
> 
> My PSU looks great on 12v, 5v and 3.3v but it is rather old. I may drop the $80 for a new one just to rule it out as a cause.


Are you measuring your voltage rails with a DMM or are you using hwmonitor or easytune? I would look to your PSu first, seriously, if a $80 PSu is an upgrade, IDK what to say to that. PSu is very important with haswell, i had many issues in the beginning when I was away from my home and I had to use an older PSU, it almost killed a board of mine. The board worked fine for a few hours, then all of a sudden BAM it wouldn't boot at all, not even start up. I ended up replacing the PSu and first boot on first try and no more odd issues I had with the other one.
You should also run memtest86+ on your memory.
Also clear your CMOS, but I don't think it is the board, if it is the board then it is a defected board and you will need RMA. However also look at your OS make sure everything is in order, and also maybe reinstall it if you can.

My guesses in this order:
PSU
memory
OS
motherboard
CPU

Of what is causing your BDOS at stock.


----------



## Forceman

I'm beginning to wonder if the 124 errors might be something wrong with the motherboard/BIOS. I've tried combinations of settings for 45 to include Vcore from 1.25 to 1.4, Vring from Auto to 1.15, VCCSA from Auto to +.05, VCIOA and VCIOD from Auto to +.05, VRIN from Auto to 2.1V, LLC from Auto the Extreme, RAM speed from 1866 to 1600 to 1333, uncore from 39 to 45. I've tried probably, no joke, 50 combinations of those settings and none of them can get me stable at 4.5. The most frustrating thing is that I can get close, where I can pass 10 passes of IBT and a couple of hours of Aida, then have it fail, and then have the next 10 changes I make (even something as simple as bumping the Vcore a notch) all cause errors within minutes. A lot of times it'll also pass IBT on Standard or High, but then fail on Very High.

That's all on BIOS F5 with a delidded chip that doesn't exceed 80C in any situation. I'm at my wit's end with this thing. Beginning to wonder if I might have been better off with an Asus. Anecdotally, it seems like quite a few of the people getting bad results have Gigabyte boards. The kicker is that this is my second chip that needed almost the exact same Vcore/settings for 44/45, which is making me wonder if it is really the CPU.


----------



## ABAD1DEA

thank you Sin you are amazing. i set the uncore to 35 in beta bios now i can boot into windows again and i clocked my ram from 1600 mhz down to 1333 mhz and now i am stable @ 4,7 ghz
i will try to push to 5 ghz my cpu is delidded and maybe i can lower the volts now.


----------



## Sin0822

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Forceman*
> 
> I'm beginning to wonder if the 124 errors might be something wrong with the motherboard/BIOS. I've tried combinations of settings for 45 to include Vcore from 1.25 to 1.4, Vring from Auto to 1.15, VCCSA from Auto to +.05, VCIOA and VCIOD from Auto to +.05, VRIN from Auto to 2.1V, LLC from Auto the Extreme, RAM speed from 1866 to 1600 to 1333, uncore from 39 to 45. I've tried probably, no joke, 50 combinations of those settings and none of them can get me stable at 4.5. The most frustrating thing is that I can get close, where I can pass 10 passes of IBT and a couple of hours of Aida, then have it fail, and then have the next 10 changes I make (even something as simple as bumping the Vcore a notch) all cause errors within minutes. A lot of times it'll also pass IBT on Standard or High, but then fail on Very High.
> That's all on BIOS F5 with a delidded chip that doesn't exceed 80C in any situation. I'm at my wit's end with this thing. Beginning to wonder if I might have been better off with an Asus. Anecdotally, it seems like quite a few of the people getting bad results have Gigabyte boards. The kicker is that this is my second chip that needed almost the exact same Vcore/settings for 44/45, which is making me wonder if it is really the CPU.


You should reflash the BIOS see if the errors go away.Since Haswell OCing is so complex it is possible that some combinations of settings can cause parts of the BIOS to corrupt, however I haven't encountered it yet. What is your VID anyways? I think people are just having bad results with haswell in general compared to the results ES CPUs were giving which are undoubtedly much better. I think what you are seeing however is just many more people with GBT boards than ASUS lol, also Haswell is all over the place i have seen guys that can't hit 44x on ASUS and same on GBT. You might also want to update the BIOS, but beware Uncore will raise higher, because uncore will actually start to change(it didn't actually change in F5 it just goes to 39x and sits there). IMO why not set 30x uncore and see if you can hit 4.5ghz. Then start increasing uncore to see how much it destabilizes your OC>

Do you mind if I asked what is your VID? Load optimized defaults or set 37x multiplier and report that grayed out number next to VCore, that is your VID. Also try updating your BIOS, or just reflashing F5.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ABAD1DEA*
> 
> thank you Sin you are amazing. i set the uncore to 35 in beta bios now i can boot into windows again and i clocked my ram from 1600 mhz down to 1333 mhz and now i am stable @ 4,7 ghz
> i will try to push to 5 ghz my cpu is delidded and maybe i can lower the volts now.


Yea terrible OC







haha I can't even do 4.7ghz stable. Why not try memory at 1600, it shouldn't have any affect, try increase system agent to +0.2v


----------



## Cyro999

Hey Sin, 1.33vcore fine 24/7 (gaming, idle, some video encoding) loads for 2-4 years?

IBT without avx support/enabled gives me an absolute max of ~87c but it's quite a bit cooler for my normal usage. Maybe 80c with x264, 40's-60's gaming, somewhere between those for live encoding at decent settings. I've got a silver arrow, ~15c ambients so with a bit of work on airflow in the case i think that gives manageable thermals

Nice guide, thanks. The VRIN LLC to extreme really helped, i was having no luck at all scaling clocks, cinebenched on 0.05v less than i managed before (~1.28v) though x264 seems really really temperamental with haswell, i need a ton more vcore for it to stay stable than other stuff, like i pass endless runs of IBT with 7000MB RAM below 1.3v, prime for hours at 1.31 but at 1.32, x264 will consistently fail in like a minute or two. Any idea why?


----------



## Go Gators!

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sin0822*
> 
> Are you measuring your voltage rails with a DMM or are you using hwmonitor or easytune? I would look to your PSu first, seriously, if a $80 PSu is an upgrade, IDK what to say to that. PSu is very important with haswell, i had many issues in the beginning when I was away from my home and I had to use an older PSU, it almost killed a board of mine. The board worked fine for a few hours, then all of a sudden BAM it wouldn't boot at all, not even start up. I ended up replacing the PSu and first boot on first try and no more odd issues I had with the other one.
> You should also run memtest86+ on your memory.
> Also clear your CMOS, but I don't think it is the board, if it is the board then it is a defected board and you will need RMA. However also look at your OS make sure everything is in order, and also maybe reinstall it if you can.
> 
> My guesses in this order:
> PSU
> memory
> OS
> motherboard
> CPU
> 
> Of what is causing your BDOS at stock.


I am using a DMM at the motherboard test points and along the separate 12v rails. This PSU (sig) is supposedly of decent quality from when I was looking up actual reviews (like disassembling to check the caps them and measuring ripple) but I've been told that the Rosewill Capstone PSUs are very reliable and have minimal ripple... the 650W variant is $80 @ newegg right now so that's where the $80 figure came from. Like I said though, I measured my voltages with a DMM and they are always within spec... maybe a little on the high side, like 12.6 or so. Is a Capstone or Fortress a bad idea? I've heard the opposite.

Did memtest for an hour the first day out of desperation. Made it through a few passes in an hour or so with 0 errors. I can re-test though, I just wanted to look for anything glaring.

This is the second fresh install of Win8 to my new SSD since the build. I'll clear CMOS just in case and maybe flash a BIOS as a last option before I start RMAing parts or sorting out a new PSU.


----------



## Forceman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sin0822*
> 
> You should reflash the BIOS see if the errors go away.Since Haswell OCing is so complex it is possible that some combinations of settings can cause parts of the BIOS to corrupt, however I haven't encountered it yet. What is your VID anyways? I think people are just having bad results with haswell in general compared to the results ES CPUs were giving which are undoubtedly much better. I think what you are seeing however is just many more people with GBT boards than ASUS lol, also Haswell is all over the place i have seen guys that can't hit 44x on ASUS and same on GBT. You might also want to update the BIOS, but beware Uncore will raise higher, because uncore will actually start to change(it didn't actually change in F5 it just goes to 39x and sits there). IMO why not set 30x uncore and see if you can hit 4.5ghz. Then start increasing uncore to see how much it destabilizes your OC>
> 
> Do you mind if I asked what is your VID? Load optimized defaults or set 37x multiplier and report that grayed out number next to VCore, that is your VID. Also try updating your BIOS, or just reflashing F5.


I'll have to check the VID when I get home. I think my next move is going to be flashing the F6 beta BIOS and start from scratch. I tried clearing the CMOS, but I haven't reflashed the BIOS. I'll try your other tips also, but I think I already tried seting the uncore to 35 and it didn't help.
The annoying thing is not knowing what the crashes indicate. Using Win 8 for testing and I get WHEA Uncorrectable Error (which I think straight Vcore will fix) but also Clock Watchdog Error (something like that) which I have no idea what causes. It's the Clock Watchdog's that don't seem to make any sense. Settings will work fine, then I'll change something completely non-relevant in the BIOS (like disabling hot plug for a SATA drive) and then it'll start failing in minutes. Which is why I was leaning toward BIOS problems - although I never thought of the corruption/reflash angle.


----------



## ABAD1DEA

Sin i now know which caused the intel burn test crash.

can you give me good settings for them? if i leave it on auto i just cant run intel burn test for longer than 10 seconds.


----------



## rancor

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Forceman*
> 
> I'm beginning to wonder if the 124 errors might be something wrong with the motherboard/BIOS. I've tried combinations of settings for 45 to include Vcore from 1.25 to 1.4, Vring from Auto to 1.15, VCCSA from Auto to +.05, VCIOA and VCIOD from Auto to +.05, VRIN from Auto to 2.1V, LLC from Auto the Extreme, RAM speed from 1866 to 1600 to 1333, uncore from 39 to 45. I've tried probably, no joke, 50 combinations of those settings and none of them can get me stable at 4.5. The most frustrating thing is that I can get close, where I can pass 10 passes of IBT and a couple of hours of Aida, then have it fail, and then have the next 10 changes I make (even something as simple as bumping the Vcore a notch) all cause errors within minutes. A lot of times it'll also pass IBT on Standard or High, but then fail on Very High.
> That's all on BIOS F5 with a delidded chip that doesn't exceed 80C in any situation. I'm at my wit's end with this thing. Beginning to wonder if I might have been better off with an Asus. Anecdotally, it seems like quite a few of the people getting bad results have Gigabyte boards. The kicker is that this is my second chip that needed almost the exact same Vcore/settings for 44/45, which is making me wonder if it is really the CPU.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sin0822*
> 
> You should reflash the BIOS see if the errors go away.Since Haswell OCing is so complex it is possible that some combinations of settings can cause parts of the BIOS to corrupt, however I haven't encountered it yet. What is your VID anyways? I think people are just having bad results with haswell in general compared to the results ES CPUs were giving which are undoubtedly much better. I think what you are seeing however is just many more people with GBT boards than ASUS lol, also Haswell is all over the place i have seen guys that can't hit 44x on ASUS and same on GBT. You might also want to update the BIOS, but beware Uncore will raise higher, because uncore will actually start to change(it didn't actually change in F5 it just goes to 39x and sits there). IMO why not set 30x uncore and see if you can hit 4.5ghz. Then start increasing uncore to see how much it destabilizes your OC>
> 
> Do you mind if I asked what is your VID? Load optimized defaults or set 37x multiplier and report that grayed out number next to VCore, that is your VID. Also try updating your BIOS, or just reflashing F5.
> Yea terrible OC
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> haha I can't even do 4.7ghz stable. Why not try memory at 1600, it shouldn't have any affect, try increase system agent to +0.2v


Coming from X58 overclocking 124 errors are related to memory and memory controller stability. From my experience with my 4770K 124 errors are either uncore(cache) or memory controller/ memory. Try lowering your uncore frequency, lowering your memory frequency, increasing your system agent voltage, or increasing your ring voltage.

Sin I love the guide, one thing I think would be good to add and I miss from the x58 guide is a BSOD guide. Just a small section saying what is unstable /needs more voltage for a given BSOD. As more people start to overclock Haswell it should be easier to build if we get some input on what made an OC stable.


----------



## BlockABoots

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sin0822*
> 
> Which board do you have?
> 
> Reduce your uncore to 42x, tell me what happens, don't change anything just reduce it to 42x. Also are you on GBT's latest BIOS? i think your settings look like GBT ones if you were able to disable all the power saving modes. You can also try vRing to 1.22v and override to 2.00v, or try setting it auto.


These are my system specs:

GIGABYTE Z87X-UD5H
INTEL i7-4770K
Crucial Ballistix Tactical 16GB 1600MHz
MSI HD7950 3GB XFIRE
|64GB SAMSUNG 830 SSD
256GB CRUCIAL M4 SSD
WD 3TB GREEN
CORSAIR 650D CASE
YAMAKASI CATLEAP Q270 LED

I have the latest BIOS for the mobo, F6i. I tried lowering the uncore to 42x, i also upped the vcore to 1.270 and CPU Ring to 1.2v, and the PC lasted about minute before BSOD whilst video encoding with RipBot. I cant understand how it can pass 30 mins of OCCT on the most stressful settings and then 3hrs 40mins of ADIA64, but fall over in under a minute when video encoding!?. Any other suggestions?


----------



## rancor

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BlockABoots*
> 
> These are my system specs:
> 
> GIGABYTE Z87X-UD5H
> INTEL i7-4770K
> Crucial Ballistix Tactical 16GB 1600MHz
> MSI HD7950 3GB XFIRE
> |64GB SAMSUNG 830 SSD
> 256GB CRUCIAL M4 SSD
> WD 3TB GREEN
> CORSAIR 650D CASE
> YAMAKASI CATLEAP Q270 LED
> 
> I have the latest BIOS for the mobo, F6i. I tried lowering the uncore to 42x, i also upped the vcore to 1.270 and CPU Ring to 1.2v, and the PC lasted about minute before BSOD whilst video encoding with RipBot. I cant understand how it can pass 30 mins of OCCT on the most stressful settings and then 3hrs 40mins of ADIA64, but fall over in under a minute when video encoding!?. Any other suggestions?


Video encoding can be hard on your memory controller so try raising your system agent voltage.


----------



## BlockABoots

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *rancor*
> 
> Video encoding can be hard on your memory controller so try raising your system agent voltage.


System agent voltage?


----------



## rancor

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BlockABoots*
> 
> System agent voltage?


It's your memory controller voltage, ABAD1DEA has a picture posted with the voltage highlighted.


----------



## Forceman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *rancor*
> 
> Video encoding can be hard on your memory controller so try raising your system agent voltage.


I thought VCCIOD was the memory controller.


----------



## FtW 420

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Forceman*
> 
> I thought VCCIOD was the memory controller.


I though memory controller was the ring voltage.

I guess I need to give this guide a good read, thanks for posting it sin!


----------



## BlockABoots

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *rancor*
> 
> It's your memory controller voltage, ABAD1DEA has a picture posted with the voltage highlighted.


Ah there no recommended settings for it yet then


----------



## Sin0822

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Cyro999*
> 
> Hey Sin, 1.33vcore fine 24/7 (gaming, idle, some video encoding) loads for 2-4 years?
> 
> IBT without avx support/enabled gives me an absolute max of ~87c but it's quite a bit cooler for my normal usage. Maybe 80c with x264, 40's-60's gaming, somewhere between those for live encoding at decent settings. I've got a silver arrow, ~15c ambients so with a bit of work on airflow in the case i think that gives manageable thermals
> 
> Nice guide, thanks. The VRIN LLC to extreme really helped, i was having no luck at all scaling clocks, cinebenched on 0.05v less than i managed before (~1.28v) though x264 seems really really temperamental with haswell, i need a ton more vcore for it to stay stable than other stuff, like i pass endless runs of IBT with 7000MB RAM below 1.3v, prime for hours at 1.31 but at 1.32, x264 will consistently fail in like a minute or two. Any idea why?


Wow 1.33v, there is no way to tell if it will last 2-4 years, i would guess it would. You can always increase the VCore if the CPu degrades, and if you haven't delidded your CPU then you will be okay b/c Intel has an OC warranty plan, but I am unsure if they will extend that for haswell. Keep under 90C, most people like AIDA64 b/c it gives lower max temps, it s a bit more realistic.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Go Gators!*
> 
> I am using a DMM at the motherboard test points and along the separate 12v rails. This PSU (sig) is supposedly of decent quality from when I was looking up actual reviews (like disassembling to check the caps them and measuring ripple) but I've been told that the Rosewill Capstone PSUs are very reliable and have minimal ripple... the 650W variant is $80 @ newegg right now so that's where the $80 figure came from. Like I said though, I measured my voltages with a DMM and they are always within spec... maybe a little on the high side, like 12.6 or so. Is a Capstone or Fortress a bad idea? I've heard the opposite.
> 
> Did memtest for an hour the first day out of desperation. Made it through a few passes in an hour or so with 0 errors. I can re-test though, I just wanted to look for anything glaring.
> 
> This is the second fresh install of Win8 to my new SSD since the build. I'll clear CMOS just in case and maybe flash a BIOS as a last option before I start RMAing parts or sorting out a new PSU.


OKay try just reflashing your BIOS, that would be the best course of action. On P67 and above a clear CMOS wouldn't always totally clear all the CMOS data, however flashing the BIOS an doing a power cycle will clear everything and re-flash your ME firmware which can be updated if you update your BIOS. I would then test it again at stock and see if you get any BDOSes. It might not be your PSU then, I just personally don't like OCZ(their older PSUs like the 520W power stream were really nice tho0, don't bother with a new PSU if you are testing with a DMM and everything looks fine.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Forceman*
> 
> I'll have to check the VID when I get home. I think my next move is going to be flashing the F6 beta BIOS and start from scratch. I tried clearing the CMOS, but I haven't reflashed the BIOS. I'll try your other tips also, but I think I already tried seting the uncore to 35 and it didn't help.
> 
> The annoying thing is not knowing what the crashes indicate. Using Win 8 for testing and I get WHEA Uncorrectable Error (which I think straight Vcore will fix) but also Clock Watchdog Error (something like that) which I have no idea what causes. It's the Clock Watchdog's that don't seem to make any sense. Settings will work fine, then I'll change something completely non-relevant in the BIOS (like disabling hot plug for a SATA drive) and then it'll start failing in minutes. Which is why I was leaning toward BIOS problems - although I never thought of the corruption/reflash angle.


Yea list the VID of both your CPUs, the procedure is in the guide under"what to expect" Basically load optimized defaults and save and exit and then go back into the BIOS and look in the CPU voltage menu near the VCore setting. The grayed out voltage is the VID.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ABAD1DEA*
> 
> Sin i now know which caused the intel burn test crash.
> 
> can you give me good settings for them? if i leave it on auto i just cant run intel burn test for longer than 10 seconds.


Really the CPu IO Analog and CPU IO Digital are designed to change on the fly with Auto, infact it is best to set them to auto, but if you want to set them manually then you can try +0.2 on both of them maybe +0.3 if you are going above 2400 on air and aren't scared to try that high on air.

System Agent Voltage is the main voltage to change for the IMC, on some boards other things are named differently, however on GBT boards the SA is directly tied to the IMC. CPu IO Digital and Analog used to be called, get this, the CPU PLL Voltage on Z77 for instance. Intel has divided them into separate domains and a while ago they used to help with BCLK on the early BIOSes, however now that BCLk has been refined they only help a bit with memory OC. System Agent however has a pretty big impact on memory OC, so try +0.2v or +0.3v, there are upper limits in the table in the guide....
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *rancor*
> 
> Coming from X58 overclocking 124 errors are related to memory and memory controller stability. From my experience with my 4770K 124 errors are either uncore(cache) or memory controller/ memory. Try lowering your uncore frequency, lowering your memory frequency, increasing your system agent voltage, or increasing your ring voltage.
> 
> Sin I love the guide, one thing I think would be good to add and I miss from the x58 guide is a BSOD guide. Just a small section saying what is unstable /needs more voltage for a given BSOD. As more people start to overclock Haswell it should be easier to build if we get some input on what made an OC stable.


yea I might do that.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BlockABoots*
> 
> These are my system specs:
> 
> GIGABYTE Z87X-UD5H
> INTEL i7-4770K
> Crucial Ballistix Tactical 16GB 1600MHz
> MSI HD7950 3GB XFIRE
> |64GB SAMSUNG 830 SSD
> 256GB CRUCIAL M4 SSD
> WD 3TB GREEN
> CORSAIR 650D CASE
> YAMAKASI CATLEAP Q270 LED
> 
> I have the latest BIOS for the mobo, F6i. I tried lowering the uncore to 42x, i also upped the vcore to 1.270 and CPU Ring to 1.2v, and the PC lasted about minute before BSOD whilst video encoding with RipBot. I cant understand how it can pass 30 mins of OCCT on the most stressful settings and then 3hrs 40mins of ADIA64, but fall over in under a minute when video encoding!?. Any other suggestions?


Most likely because of AVX, and the fact that OCCT is very outdated. You should try AIDA64 it is the best and what Intel recommends. it can be frustrating to be totally stable on one benchmark and not on another, however AIDA64 tests the uncore an everything, IMO lower the uncore even more until you stabilize the CPU OC, then raise it slowly along with vRing.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Forceman*
> 
> I thought VCCIOD was the memory controller.


No, on Z77 it was, however here it is a totally different voltage, Intel renames things and thinks people should forget what they used to be. They are mess up the OC on their CPUs and there is no consistency, even if both your CPUs are from the same batch no one can tell how they will clock, however there is a small correlation between batch # and speed, but I have seen even in the same batch totally different clocks.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *FtW 420*
> 
> I though memory controller was the ring voltage.
> 
> I guess I need to give this guide a good read, thanks for posting it sin!


It is the system agent now, the vring is the ring bus voltage(on asus they call it the cache voltage). Here is the system agent voltage is like it is on X79, it is the one that correlates most closely to the IMC.

TO Almost everyone: STRAIGHT UP:
Someone put in the manual and in the GBT BIOS that the Uncore should be equal or higher than the CPU Ratio, that is NOT, i repeat that is NOT going to help you in any way. Lower it in fact, lower it to 35x or even 30x to be safe, then OC the CPU and then start raising it once the CPU is stable. Most of you can probably boot into windows at 5ghz and in windows OC the multiplier with GTL to 52x or even higher, I can, but the issue is I can't increase my uncore over 4.7ghz on air at all. That is a 500mhz less OC I can do on the Uncore than I can on the CPU ratio. The Uncore helps performance because it controls the speed of pat of the cache, however what I stated in my guide and what others don't really realizes is that the cache has double the bandwidth of sandy bridge and ivy bridge caches, which means that there is no reason to match 1:1, I recommend 300-500mhz lower on the uncore to unbottleneck it on air/water, on Ln2 it is better to keep it closer or on benching use the 300mhz if you can cool it. This uncore is not the same as it was on X58, it has a HUGE impact on system stability so watch out. Also only the recent GBT BIOSes can actually change the uncore(raise it over 39x) so if you have been setting high uncore before it wasn't actually setting that uncore. Thank you for reading this, now I don't have to repeat myself 20 times.


----------



## Sin0822

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BlockABoots*
> 
> Ah there no recommended settings for it yet then


Of course there are!!!!!

RIGHT in the guide(did no one even look at the recommended voltage tables?? lol) I spent a lot of time on these and Dino had a lot of input:

The ones i recommended for max aren't very high, so feel free to set +0.2 for both of those and +0.3v for the SA if you must just to remove that from the equation. However be warned, any voltages increase here will increase the CPU temperature. It is bigger a give and take since Intel integrated part of the VRM.


----------



## rancor

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BlockABoots*
> 
> Ah there no recommended settings for it yet then


Try +.1 to +.2 on system agent


----------



## ABAD1DEA

ok something weird on my side. i can now clock to 4,7 ghz and leave uncore on 35 without problems and get over 130 GFlops on intel burn test.
if i now set uncore to like 42 i dont even get higher GFlops if it succeeds one run and most likely i would get BSODs after just 10 seconds of testing.


----------



## ohhgourami

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ABAD1DEA*
> 
> ok something weird on my side. i can now clock to 4,7 ghz and leave uncore on 35 without problems and get over 130 GFlops on intel burn test.
> if i now set uncore to like 42 i dont even get higher GFlops if it succeeds one run and most likely i would get BSODs after just 10 seconds of testing.


I'd say that is GOOD NEWS!


----------



## Cyro999

Quote:


> Wow 1.33v


Good? Bad? It didn't strike me as "wow" (it destroys ibt and cinebench below 1.3v.. just fighting for stability in a few niche areas)

Thanks for reply


----------



## Forceman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sin0822*
> 
> System Agent Voltage is the main voltage to change for the IMC, on some boards other things are named differently, however on GBT boards the SA is directly tied to the IMC. CPu IO Digital and Analog used to be called, get this, the CPU PLL Voltage on Z77 for instance. Intel has divided them into separate domains and a while ago they used to help with BCLK on the early BIOSes, however now that BCLk has been refined they only help a bit with memory OC. System Agent however has a pretty big impact on memory OC, so try +0.2v or +0.3v, there are upper limits in the table in the guide....


Hmm. The Asus overclocking guide going around says VCCIOD is the voltage to change for memory overclocks. It doesn't mention VCCSA at all. I don't think I've put much effort into messing with VCCSA yet, although I wouldn't have expected 1866 to cause any problems.


----------



## ohhgourami

Apparently lowering the uncore lets me boot at 4.5ghz with 1.25V (haven't tried lower yet), but I will BSOD almost immediately starting prime95.

45x multi
30x uncore
1.25V vcore
2.0 vrin
extreme LLC
exm perf PWM
1.15v vring
+.15 vccsa
+.15 I/O A
+.15 I/O D
auto PCH

If my VRIN is 2.1v or above, I will crash while booting. It also doesn't seem to like auto. I've tried increasing the vcore up to 1.3V and it seems no add no stability. I'm guessing there is a sweet spot between 2.0-2.1V VRIN? But I'm also getting the 124 code which means I need more VCORE.

Got any ideas Sin?


----------



## Sin0822

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ABAD1DEA*
> 
> ok something weird on my side. i can now clock to 4,7 ghz and leave uncore on 35 without problems and get over 130 GFlops on intel burn test.
> if i now set uncore to like 42 i dont even get higher GFlops if it succeeds one run and most likely i would get BSODs after just 10 seconds of testing.


Great, try increasing vRing a little bit as you increase.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Cyro999*
> 
> Good? Bad? It didn't strike me as "wow" (it destroys ibt and cinebench below 1.3v.. just fighting for stability in a few niche areas)
> 
> Thanks for reply


I said WOW as I was kind of impressed you can handle the heat with 1.33v, but if you can that is impressive. I say you are okay, did you delid the CPU?
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Forceman*
> 
> Hmm. The Asus overclocking guide going around says VCCIOD is the voltage to change for memory overclocks. It doesn't mention VCCSA at all. I don't think I've put much effort into messing with VCCSA yet, although I wouldn't have expected 1866 to cause any problems.


I am telling you what it is on the GBT boards, it is a BIOS, any manufacturer can rename any setting they want to whatever they want, they could call VCCSA the VCore if they cared too. Pertaining to IOA and IOD, the GBT Z87 boards have strong Auto parameters, with those two voltages on Auto the board will automatically increase them to appropriate levels. They have BIOS engineers whose sole job is maximizing the overclocking on the motherboards. The reason I say change system agent voltage is because it is the one the board might not do best with on Auto setting, so I advise to change it.

*Straight up*: it is advised to increase System Agent, CPu IO Analog, and CPU IO Digital on GBT boards, in effect they almost equally affect memory overclocking on Haswell(you want to raise them together, but for 80% of you should only need to change system agent voltage higher), CPU IO Analog and CPU IO Digital are tuned automatically by the BIOS per the divider used(that is why i say all you need to change is system agent voltage), so that means if for some crazy reason your CPU has a bad IMC you can change them at a lower divider to what it would be at a higher divider. *But it is important to also change System Agent, it is the first voltage you should change on any GBT Z87 board for memory OC, as the rest of them on auto should suffice until you hit around 3000mhz+ or go on Ln2 with the memory.* I mean all these voltages apart from DRAm voltage of course. In conclusion, these are GBT Z87 boards, not ASUS Z87 boards, the BIOS is different and we have spent months before launch overclocking and testing every aspect of overclocking on these boards.

1866 shouldn't cause any issues, something is not working correctly, i can boot up with 4 DIMMs(16GB) at 2666C10 by only setting XMP and the DRAM voltage(i prefer to set DRAM voltage myself) and my friend at corsair said that he was using the UD3H to binn for the 3000+mhz memory kits before launch, so it isn't like memory OC has become worse now (unless the CPUsIMC's have become worse, which i hope is not true) lol. I am making a video guide for each of the board showing how to OC them, Dino is making a general Video OC guide with the Z87X-OC, since the OC is based off of the UD3H the same techniques should apply. BTW if you are using the latest F6i for the UD3H it wont set DRAM dividers at all, need to wait for the next BETA or use F6H.
So anyways what is your VID?


----------



## Sin0822

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ohhgourami*
> 
> Apparently lowering the uncore lets me boot at 4.5ghz with 1.25V (haven't tried lower yet), but I will BSOD almost immediately starting prime95.
> 
> 45x multi
> 30x uncore
> 1.25V vcore
> 2.0 vrin
> extreme LLC
> exm perf PWM
> 1.15v vring
> +.15 vccsa
> +.15 I/O A
> +.15 I/O D
> auto PCH
> 
> If my VRIN is 2.1v or above, I will crash while booting. It also doesn't seem to like auto. I've tried increasing the vcore up to 1.3V and it seems no add no stability. I'm guessing there is a sweet spot between 2.0-2.1V VRIN? But I'm also getting the 124 code which means I need more VCORE.
> 
> Got any ideas Sin?


yea what are you doing for your turbo settings? Also what is your VID?

How about try 1.8-2.0v range for the VIN. Try increasing vRing to 1.25v, see if that helps.


----------



## ohhgourami

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sin0822*
> 
> yea what are you doing for your turbo settings? Also what is your VID?
> 
> How about try 1.8-2.0v range for the VIN. Try increasing vRing to 1.25v, see if that helps.


Turbo, all the C-states, and EIST are disabled. VID reads 1.248 which is pretty accurate.

Seems like the chip will boot between the 1.9-2.1V VRIN range. I have tried all values in between at .05V steps and I crash instantly when stressing. Seems like a different value is now the limiting factor.

This is with the F6g BIOS with the fixed uncore.


----------



## Sin0822

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ohhgourami*
> 
> Turbo, all the C-states, and EIST are disabled. VID reads 1.248 which is pretty accurate.
> 
> Seems like the chip will boot between the 1.9-2.1V VRIN range. I have tried all values in between at .05V steps and I crash instantly when stressing. Seems like a different value is now the limiting factor.
> 
> This is with the F6g BIOS with the fixed uncore.


what is your stock VID? I woudl try the increased vRing, i saw it did help stabilize the CPU OC a tiny bit.


----------



## Cyro999

Quote:


> I said WOW as I was kind of impressed you can handle the heat with 1.33v, but if you can that is impressive. I say you are okay, did you delid the CPU?


No delid

Haswell gets really hot with certain avx enabled stress tests (i see you have an old verson of linx, so no avx and the lower gflops) i thought more people would be talking about it.

Like the same OC that measured 70c under x264, would be approaching 75c with ibt/linx with avx disabled, but thermal fail with it enabled. I recorded a 24c temp gap once. Because i was unable to replicate the increased temperatures in anything aside from certain types of stress test loads, i chose to only use IBT/Prime with AVX disabled, and not judge around the temps with AVX on in such tests, as there seemed to be some funny buisness going on and i did not see it anywhere else. What are your thoughts on that?

As it is now, avx on etcetc, x264 floats in the low 80's after a bit of sustained load. AVX on or off, x264 and the few other things i tested saw no real temp gains, while some synthetics went really wild. Anyone judging temps on them would lose 300mhz from an air OC 100%

I considered delid and i still am, but the temp drop while nice probably wouldn't help me much, unless i wanted to put closer to 1.4vcore through CPU which seems questionable

http://i.imgur.com/qebgpk7.png

^A cinebench run to show temps from that. Scored 10.40 with my RAM up a bit more, which proved to be unstable, so i can probably cinebench 10.32-10.37 with 24/7 overclock, 4.7 with RAM at something like 2200cas11 or 2400cas12, with the temps you see here

My idles are high because i didn't fix my fan speed curves yet. Silly ud3h has them not even spinning when CPU isn't above 30c, so my idles are a bit above that, and easytune only seems to make fans do what you tell it to when it's open, which uses a ton of CPU


----------



## ohhgourami

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sin0822*
> 
> what is your stock VID? I woudl try the increased vRing, i saw it did help stabilize the CPU OC a tiny bit.


Stock VID is 1.060V. I tried 1.25VRING and I still crash instantly under stress.

What should I have my K OC and PLL as? Do they make a big difference?


----------



## Sin0822

yea I just installed Windows7 with SP1(my other oS didn't have SP1) you guys should use ADIA64 for the stress testing, it wont burn your CPU up and it will stress it just as hard, it just might take a bit longer. Also th extra temperatures from IBT which you will never see normally. i ran AIDA64 for an hour with the 4.5ghz OC and 2666mhz RAM, i don't' want to destroy this CPU yet, i have a lot more boards to test. I have done some testing with the G1.Sniper 5 with the AIDA64 with AVX on the OS with SP1, ill post the screenshot later on. Also if you set uncore to 35x as it is at default it enables Uncore turbo mode and it goes up to 40x, if you set 36x it will lock into 36x and not increase to 40x, just a thought (i had questions on why Uncore was at 39x when users had 35x in there)


----------



## Cyro999

Did you enjoy the explosion to >90c on 1.2v with h100i / twin tower heatsink? ;p

I'd actually like temperature comparisons for various tests with avx on/off. Anyone up? I'm going to bed really soon though 3:42am here. I think it's past the point of sillyness to base an overclock around them but it seemed most people were, at least soon after haswell release when everybody was complaining about the temps


----------



## Sin0822

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ohhgourami*
> 
> Stock VID is 1.060V. I tried 1.25VRING and I still crash instantly under stress.
> 
> What should I have my K OC and PLL as? Do they make a big difference?


Are you using IBT or AIDA64? It would be your CPU just doesn't want to do it, but you have a good CPU you should be able to do it.
Also for your VID you loaded optimized defaults or you set 35x?
KOC is for non K sku CPUs, it like unlocks a few extra multipliers for all cores or something like that.

PLL selection is SP PLL or LCPLL these are two different PLLs built into the CPU and you can choose, however it is really for BCLK overclocking. SBPLL is better for BCLK above 110mhz and LCPLL is better for BCLK under 105mhz, high is high filter low is low filter level, you have to experiment. The board has good auto rules on these though, i wouldn't touch them unless going for high BCLK. They are only really useful on the OC board, even then I didn't mess with them for the 189mhz BCLK on air.


----------



## Sin0822

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Cyro999*
> 
> Did you enjoy the explosion to >90c on 1.2v with h100i / twin tower heatsink? ;p
> 
> I'd actually like temperature comparisons for various tests with avx on/off. Anyone up? I'm going to bed really soon though 3:42am here. I think it's past the point of sillyness to base an overclock around them but it seemed most people were, at least soon after haswell release when everybody was complaining about the temps


yea it was great, but I had used this type of windows before just not when i was making screenshots for this guide. I am also not using an H100i, just a Spire Eclipse II with one fan which doesn't even spin fast. The issue is that lowering temperatures is the best way to prevent crashes due to OCing. The reason you get a BDOS is because of instability and heat causes this much more than insufficient voltage. One can use Ln2 cool down to -50C and use 0.3v less for the same OC, or something like that because the signal is more clear. I just use AIDA64, i guess this i why Intel was saying to use this at computex. Without AVX is is much more easy to get 4.5-4.8ghz stable, I guess just delid your CPU tho, and it helps a lot.


----------



## Cyro999

I'm a little hesitant to hammer a ~$430 (uk..) cpu with very little disposable income, on the off chance that something really silly goes wrong somewhere. I probably read hundreds of pages of the delid thread though. I even have CLU sat downstairs somewhere

Do you think a 20c temp drop would make a notable difference in volts you need though?


----------



## Sin0822

I am seeing delidded guys do over 4.5ghz easily just because of the temperature drop, i mean even in this thread. I am not going to tell you to do that, you spent a crapload of money on the CPU. I just wish there was a way to do it without any evidence.

BTW is this better than that IBT screenshot? haha


CPU: 45x 1.25v/1.9v VIN about 85C max load, not delided
memory: 16GB 4DIMMs 2666C10 @ rated timings and 1.65v
Uncore 3900mhz

I think i will replace the IBT shot with this.


----------



## ohhgourami

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sin0822*
> 
> Are you using IBT or AIDA64? It would be your CPU just doesn't want to do it, but you have a good CPU you should be able to do it.
> Also for your VID you loaded optimized defaults or you set 35x?
> KOC is for non K sku CPUs, it like unlocks a few extra multipliers for all cores or something like that.
> 
> PLL selection is SP PLL or LCPLL these are two different PLLs built into the CPU and you can choose, however it is really for BCLK overclocking. SBPLL is better for BCLK above 110mhz and LCPLL is better for BCLK under 105mhz, high is high filter low is low filter level, you have to experiment. The board has good auto rules on these though, i wouldn't touch them unless going for high BCLK. They are only really useful on the OC board, even then I didn't mess with them for the 189mhz BCLK on air.


Still using that prime95; I'll try aida64 in a bit. The VID is from optimized defaults and a restart.

I think you should update the guide with that K OC and PLL info. It is a lot more clear now.


----------



## Sin0822

okay so I am going to add something to the guide after some consideration from your feedback, the voltage table was decided a few weeks ago and since then a few things have changed. Auto isn't working as well as I(we) would have liked, so:

Memory OC Volts for higher memory OC(remove IMC as bottleneck) please set the following:

System Agent +0.2-+0.25
CPU IO Analog: +0.25
CPU IO Digital: +0.25

DRAM: Please set to XMP voltage(if XMP lower than 1.65, setting 1.65v is okay) or higher for your DRAM module.


----------



## Sin0822

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ohhgourami*
> 
> Still using that prime95; I'll try aida64 in a bit. The VID is from optimized defaults and a restart.
> 
> I think you should update the guide with that K OC and PLL info. It is a lot more clear now.


if you look at the images I have put down text on them and on the image of advanced CPU core features I think i stated what the KOC does. And I did have a tiny section on the PLL filters and different PLLs in th advanced tweaking section, so I think i will make a refernce to it earlier.

This guide will evolve as the BIOS evolves with this platform, if there are changes I will make them on this forum first and then update the rest of them.

BTW Dino is saying that image #3 of his BBSE tips(the old style BIOS shots) isn't working, is it the same for any of you?


----------



## Sin0822

also I posted that shot for the SNiper 5, now with the UD3H:


----------



## ohhgourami

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sin0822*
> 
> if you look at the images I have put down text on them and on the image of advanced CPU core features I think i stated what the KOC does. And I did have a tiny section on the PLL filters and different PLLs in th advanced tweaking section, so I think i will make a refernce to it earlier.
> 
> This guide will evolve as the BIOS evolves with this platform, if there are changes I will make them on this forum first and then update the rest of them.
> 
> BTW Dino is saying that image #3 of his BBSE tips(the old style BIOS shots) isn't working, is it the same for any of you?


I know you had some text for K OC and a section for PLL. It's just this time you got slightly more specific and it made all the difference.









I finally got AIDA64 installed. Seems like 1.25V just isn't enough. I'm at 1.275V and hopefully things will be better. I'm pretty sure I tried these exact same settings earlier and crashed immediately running prime95.

At this point, I'm losing quite a bit of hope. If I can get a cool running 4.4ghz for 24/7 use, I'd be pretty happy. Probably won't even hear my fans rev up at all which can already justify it. But for SCIENCE I will continue...


----------



## Sin0822

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ohhgourami*
> 
> I know you had some text for K OC and a section for PLL. It's just this time you got slightly more specific and it made all the difference.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I finally got AIDA64 installed. Seems like 1.25V just isn't enough. I'm at 1.275V and hopefully things will be better. I'm pretty sure I tried these exact same settings earlier and crashed immediately running prime95.
> 
> At this point, I'm losing quite a bit of hope. If I can get a cool running 4.4ghz for 24/7 use, I'd be pretty happy. Probably won't even hear my fans rev up at all which can already justify it. But for SCIENCE I will continue...


That is why I continue









nah Haswell is a royal pain, but once you accomplish it it is worth every hour you spent. I have found the sweet spot on my 4770K and it works the same on every board. i just hope the guide helps people cut down on that time and explain some of the BIOS options they need to change for different stuff. A lot of the memory stuff is meant for extreme overclocking, like if you are trying to go for 4ghz+ or trying to get 3ghz 24/7 which is possible with hynix based kits. The issue is if I make it too long it will take up an hour to read! haha. I will clarify on the KOC and the PLL a bit more though, thank you for your feedback









Any other feedback?


----------



## EarlZ

Your easy template puts the Uncore at what speed?


----------



## Forceman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sin0822*
> 
> I am telling you what it is on the GBT boards, it is a BIOS, any manufacturer can rename any setting they want to whatever they want, they could call VCCSA the VCore if they cared too. Pertaining to IOA and IOD, the GBT Z87 boards have strong Auto parameters, with those two voltages on Auto the board will automatically increase them to appropriate levels. They have BIOS engineers whose sole job is maximizing the overclocking on the motherboards. The reason I say change system agent voltage is because it is the one the board might not do best with on Auto setting, so I advise to change it.


Not disputing what you said, or trying to argue, just mentioning that Asus didn't say anything about VCCSA in their unofficial guide. But that brings up an interesting point - could you give them some feedback that info like that (that VCCSA controls the IMC voltage) would be really useful as a tooltip/help text for the BIOS (that stuff that shows up at the bottom when you click on the option). Might help stop a lot of confusion and questions.

Anyway, my VID in the BIOS, optimized defaults, is 1.196V. I loaded the F6i BIOS, and GTL (thanks for posting the comment about the uncore, by the way, I was wondering why it was 40 even though I set 35 in the BIOS) and it appears uncore may be at least part of my problem. I put VRIN to 2.0, LLC to Turbo, set the XMP profile, set Vcore to 1.335V, and CPU Ratio to 45. Then changed uncore to 35 via GTL and I was able to pass IBT at both Standard and High (still failing at Very High after 5 passes or so for some reason, could be the temp creeping up as the water warms up but I was outside when it failed).

Changed uncore to 40 and it failed almost immediately in Standard. Bumped Vring to 1.10 and 40 uncore worked, but 45 failed immediately. Upped Vring to 1.15 and 45 still failed immediately. So it seems like I might be better off just working with the uncore at 40. Right now I'm testing with Vring at 1.1V and 40 on the uncore. I'm going to run Aida while I make dinner and see what happens, then try to figure out why IBT works on High but fails on Very High.


----------



## dinos22

I'm not sure why these images dont display for me but they are an important part of BBSE timings to use also







only have 2 sticks gskill psc literally, one seems good, other is crap

so just did some really quick testing with one stick until i get some decent PSCs. im sure there would be plenty more to tweak there still but at least something to get some ideas flowing :up:

26.00 ratio seems to be working really well. tried 26.66 also and clocked similarly too

all air

1352 8-12-8-28-18-88 32M SuperPi



1365 8-12-8-28-18-88 32M SuperPi



BIOS


----------



## EZjijy

Hi first time overclocker here!

I've got a 4770K with a UD4H with these settings:

Multi = x42
Vcore = 1.1660
VRIN Override = 2.000
Everything else default

I got a blue screen with Prime95 trying Vcore = 1.1500 with the same settings above. Do I need to tweak more settings for more stability? I think I'm ok temperature wise because it hovered around 60-70C.
If not, is changing the VRIN necessary? I really just picked an arbitrary number 2 based on the max table.

Edit: gah, blue screen on 1.166 too. I've bumped it up to 1.8V now.


----------



## Sin0822

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *EarlZ*
> 
> Your easy template puts the Uncore at what speed?


if you set 35x it will automatically increase to 39/40x, so I just used auto, however you might want to minimize uncore to 34x that will set 34x or even 30x, then clok up CPU, stabilize the CPU and then increase the uncore and as you increase the uncore increase vRing upto 1.25v max.

I am working on more profiles for that, I have a new one now for maximizing XMP with DRAM and higher CPU clocks, it trades off Vcore for vRing and works a bit with the VIN.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Forceman*
> 
> Not disputing what you said, or trying to argue, just mentioning that Asus didn't say anything about VCCSA in their unofficial guide. But that brings up an interesting point - could you give them some feedback that info like that (that VCCSA controls the IMC voltage) would be really useful as a tooltip/help text for the BIOS (that stuff that shows up at the bottom when you click on the option). Might help stop a lot of confusion and questions.
> 
> Anyway, my VID in the BIOS, optimized defaults, is 1.196V. I loaded the F6i BIOS, and GTL (thanks for posting the comment about the uncore, by the way, I was wondering why it was 40 even though I set 35 in the BIOS) and it appears uncore may be at least part of my problem. I put VRIN to 2.0, LLC to Turbo, set the XMP profile, set Vcore to 1.335V, and CPU Ratio to 45. Then changed uncore to 35 via GTL and I was able to pass IBT at both Standard and High (still failing at Very High after 5 passes or so for some reason, could be the temp creeping up as the water warms up but I was outside when it failed).
> 
> Changed uncore to 40 and it failed almost immediately in Standard. Bumped Vring to 1.10 and 40 uncore worked, but 45 failed immediately. Upped Vring to 1.15 and 45 still failed immediately. So it seems like I might be better off just working with the uncore at 40. Right now I'm testing with Vring at 1.1V and 40 on the uncore. I'm going to run Aida while I make dinner and see what happens, then try to figure out why IBT works on High but fails on Very High.


1.196 is pretty high







But it is okay your OCins't so bad, IMO if you can't do 4.5ghz stable I would exchange it. Also you might want to see what the max OC is, use GTL and try 1.4v and see how high you can increase the multiplier in windows, you might need EIST enabled to do this. You can also use much more vring, try 1.2v if you wish, but it will increase your temperatures, just increasing Uncore alone 500mhz will increase your temperatures 3-5C.

it is okay man no hard feelings.
Also their unofficial guide does mention system agent, you are talking about shamino's guide right? It is about the M6E and in a PDF only. his should supersede any of their other guides as he designs the MVIE, if you check his guide he talks about system agent. But for instance: http://rog.asus.com/forum/showthread.php?33386-Asus-Z87-Deluxe-problem/page2 at the bottom of the page the guy said he had to manually set all those voltages. Then goto the next page and check the third post and you will see how he says on GBT(Z87X-OC) the auto voltages for those work. On ASUS's boards I bet their Auto voltage for SA works well, because it is important to set all 3 of those voltages. System Agent provides voltage in general to the part of the CPU that contains the IMC, the specific analog and digital CPU IO voltages provide to those regions as well, so it is important to set all of them at the same levels as some of the subsections will share parts and voltages. Also earlier you were talking about how you were a bit depressed about not being able to do 45x, well look here this guy can't either and he is using a asus z87: http://hardforum.com/showthread.php?t=1765130 . There was a guy in the G1.Sniper 5 club, i think his max was 43x and he RMAed his CPU or exchanged it and got a 45x stable CPU. I think it sends a good message to Intel, start increasing your quality! But it really is the lottery now. I am coming out with a new OC settings for 45x, I will have them posted tomorrow. For tonight I am tired.

DINOs: i will set up the guide on my site soon, and just use those links for your images. Are none of my images working for you either?


----------



## Forceman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sin0822*
> 
> 1.196 is pretty high
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> But it is okay your OCins't so bad, IMO if you can't do 4.5ghz stable I would exchange it. Also you might want to see what the max OC is, use GTL and try 1.4v and see how high you can increase the multiplier in windows, you might need EIST enabled to do this. You can also use much more vring, try 1.2v if you wish, but it will increase your temperatures, just increasing Uncore alone 500mhz will increase your temperatures 3-5C.


I'd exchange it but I've already delidded it. I sold the first one to someone I know who doesn't care much about overclocking, but finding two such people is more problematic. In any case, it is the second chip I've had that seems to have the same overclocking potential so maybe I'm just fated to have a bad Haswell after my above average Sandy. It seems to be working pretty well with 35 uncore - it's run longer now with 1.34V than it ever has before - although maybe that has something to do with the F6i BIOS as well. I've been testing 40x for the uncore and it is passing Aida, but I got a couple of Nvidia Display Driver crashes - uncore shouldn't affect PCIe at all, should it? I'm wondering if the voltages are causing trouble by being unbalanced or something (1.15 for Vring and Auto for the VCCIOs). Either that or just a dodgy Nvidia install - I think Win 8 may have auto-updated the drivers when I wasn't looking.


----------



## Sin0822

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *EZjijy*
> 
> Hi first time overclocker here!
> 
> I've got a 4770K with a UD4H with these settings:
> 
> Multi = x42
> Vcore = 1.1660
> VRIN Override = 2.000
> Everything else default
> 
> I got a blue screen with Prime95 trying Vcore = 1.1500 with the same settings above. Do I need to tweak more settings for more stability? I think I'm ok temperature wise because it hovered around 60-70C.
> If not, is changing the VRIN necessary? I really just picked an arbitrary number 2 based on the max table.
> 
> Edit: gah, blue screen on 1.166 too. I've bumped it up to 1.8V now.


Welcome! You are doing okay, you can also try over 1.2 and higher frequency, but if you liek your current speed then that is good! Don't bother with the VIN you aren't at that point yet, i would set it o auto or set 1.6 or 1.7v, that should help you reduce your temperatures. You mean 1.18v, right? What is your stock vid? Do you know? Also increase your vRing to 1.15v it might help with stability. You should use AIDA64 for your stability testing.


----------



## Sin0822

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Forceman*
> 
> I'd exchange it but I've already delidded it. I sold the first one to someone I know who doesn't care much about overclocking, but finding two such people is more problematic. In any case, it is the second chip I've had that seems to have the same overclocking potential so maybe I'm just fated to have a bad Haswell after my above average Sandy. It seems to be working pretty well with 35 uncore - it's run longer now with 1.34V than it ever has before - although maybe that has something to do with the F6i BIOS as well. I've been testing 40x for the uncore and it is passing Aida, but I got a couple of Nvidia Display Driver crashes - uncore shouldn't affect PCIe at all, should it? I'm wondering if the voltages are causing trouble by being unbalanced or something (1.15 for Vring and Auto for the VCCIOs). Either that or just a dodgy Nvidia install - I think Win 8 may have auto-updated the drivers when I wasn't looking.


Uncore also affects the Ring bus, which would help the GPUs communicate with the CPU's cache and cores, so it could have an affect, but in general maybe it is just the OCing.


----------



## ohhgourami

Everything I've said about Prime95 I take back!

Don't run Prime95 to stress Haswell, used AIDA64!


----------



## EZjijy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sin0822*
> 
> Welcome! You are doing okay, you can also try over 1.2 and higher frequency, but if you liek your current speed then that is good! Don't bother with the VIN you aren't at that point yet, i would set it o auto or set 1.6 or 1.7v, that should help you reduce your temperatures. You mean 1.18v, right? What is your stock vid? Do you know? Also increase your vRing to 1.15v it might help with stability. You should use AIDA64 for your stability testing.


Oops, meant 1.18 lol.
Iirc, it said 1.088V before I did any changes.

I've already got Aida64 setup.








Thx for the tips.


----------



## ABAD1DEA

All who have problems going over 43-45 Ghz stable try to set uncore to #36. it helped me alot.


----------



## ABAD1DEA

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ABAD1DEA*
> 
> All who have problems going over 43-45 Ghz stable try to set uncore to #36. it helped me alot.


nvm, everytime i think something is working i get unstable again xD


----------



## Sin0822

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ABAD1DEA*
> 
> nvm, everytime i think something is working i get unstable again xD


interesting. How far in did you get unstable? Stress testing for long periods of time does tend to show issues.


----------



## Go Gators!

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ohhgourami*
> 
> Everything I've said about Prime95 I take back!
> 
> Don't run Prime95 to stress Haswell, used AIDA64!


Hahaha, as I get to the bottom of catching up with this thread I find this little gem. Care to elaborate on your experience?


----------



## Sin0822

prime95 heats your CPU up to a point where it becomes unstable just from heat alone, but AIDA64 isn't that hot and stresses parts of your CPUs all at the same time while still stressing with AVX extensions.


----------



## Go Gators!

Thanks for the reply Sin, but ohhgourami and I were discussing this earlier in the thread. I was listing the points you stated about AIDA64 and some others and he/she was stating that P95 is the max stress (because of the added heat) so why not use it? I wanted to see what gave him such a big change of heart.


----------



## BenchAndGames

*@Forceman*

My VID it´s to big, like you, 1.164 ... No more lottery !!!!!


----------



## Sin0822

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Go Gators!*
> 
> Thanks for the reply Sin, but ohhgourami and I were discussing this earlier in the thread. I was listing the points you stated about AIDA64 and some others and he/she was stating that P95 is the max stress (because of the added heat) so why not use it? I wanted to see what gave him such a big change of heart.


I think the one where Intel said it was best for haswell might have done it. However I mean everyone has their favorites you know. AIDA64 doesn't have a reputation like Prime95 does, however now with Haswell's high heat it might be better to use a stability test which is better designed. Increasing temperature on haswel to a point it will never see in reality isn't going to help determine real stability, just stability in Prime95 or IBT. Heat easily causes BDOSes with Haswell, IMO it is one of the biggest causes.
I guess I will make a pros and on's list:

AIDA64:
-Stresses out all parts of the CPU in one test, including CPU, FPU, Cache, Ring, Memory
-5-10C Lower max temperature compared to Prime95
-Monitors Throttling at the same time
-Intel Recommends this for the sake of your processor's life
-Intel worked with AIDA to design the test
-More realistic and doesn't put un-needed stress on your CPU
-Has AVX

Prime95:
-Might be better if you run all 4c/8c 24/7 at 100% load, IDk maybe folding?
-Runs hotter
-Has AVX
-Well known and trusted

I wish both tests had like a timer or would like run for a certain amount of time and tell you if you are unstable. I know that AIDA also will tell you if your system is too unstable, or it will just BDOS like Prime95.


----------



## BlockABoots

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sin0822*
> 
> Most likely because of AVX, and the fact that OCCT is very outdated. You should try AIDA64 it is the best and what Intel recommends. it can be frustrating to be totally stable on one benchmark and not on another, however AIDA64 tests the uncore an everything, IMO lower the uncore even more until you stabilize the CPU OC, then raise it slowly along with vRing.


Ok i tried lowering the Uncore to 35 (which is default) and set all the cores to AUTO, and i still got BSOD when video encoding with RipBot after a minute or so, so its not related to uncore thats causing this issue then??


----------



## Sin0822

try to raise your vRing i have a feeling your uncore is going to 40 or 39x when set to 35x, so just raise your vRing.

BTW for refernce Uncore frequency can be found under the memory tab in CPUz, it is under NB frequecy.


----------



## BlockABoots

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sin0822*
> 
> try to raise your vRing i have a feeling your uncore is going to 40 or 39x when set to 35x, so just raise your vRing.
> 
> BTW for refernce Uncore frequency can be found under the memory tab in CPUz, it is under NB frequecy.


Yeah i changed V Ring to 1.2v as suggested, but still no go.

I would recommended anyone who has a stable OC with ADIA64 to try Ripbot and see if your OC is still stable. As i thought mine was but apparently is isn't


----------



## italstal

What would be a the upper limit of voltage for 24/7 use considering temperatures would stay under 80 C?

I have the option of running 4.5 at 1.3v, 4.6 at around 1.33v, and 4.7 at 1.37v based on some overclocking testing.

Also, I already paid extra for the intel overclocking warranty.


----------



## Go Gators!

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sin0822*
> 
> I think the one where Intel said it was best for haswell might have done it. However I mean everyone has their favorites you know. AIDA64 doesn't have a reputation like Prime95 does, however now with Haswell's high heat it might be better to use a stability test which is better designed. Increasing temperature on haswel to a point it will never see in reality isn't going to help determine real stability, just stability in Prime95 or IBT. Heat easily causes BDOSes with Haswell, IMO it is one of the biggest causes.
> I guess I will make a pros and on's list:
> 
> AIDA64:
> -Stresses out all parts of the CPU in one test, including CPU, FPU, Cache, Ring, Memory
> -5-10C Lower max temperature compared to Prime95
> -Monitors Throttling at the same time
> -Intel Recommends this for the sake of your processor's life
> -Intel worked with AIDA to design the test
> -More realistic and doesn't put un-needed stress on your CPU
> -Has AVX
> 
> Prime95:
> -Might be better if you run all 4c/8c 24/7 at 100% load, IDk maybe folding?
> -Runs hotter
> -Has AVX
> -Well known and trusted
> 
> I wish both tests had like a timer or would like run for a certain amount of time and tell you if you are unstable. I know that AIDA also will tell you if your system is too unstable, or it will just BDOS like Prime95.


Great list, but where are the cons lol? I'm not a P95 hater, because like you said it's very well known and trusted. I've been using it since the single core S939 days! For me, the only time I was able to get any stress test to run hotter than the others was with both high CPU utilization *AND* high memory utilization. Not sure exactly why that is, but it seems setting the RAM allocation to the max available in IBT had similar results (high heat) to heavy RAM loads in P95.

On a side note, removing the gfx cards I was still unstable so I cleared the CMOS last night and so far so good while folding. I'm going to let it fold @ stock until Saturday to ensure stability and then start tinkering again. I must have changed something that didn't go back to default by simply "loading optimized defaults" but the CMOS clear seems to have taken care of it


----------



## Sin0822

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *italstal*
> 
> What would be a the upper limit of voltage for 24/7 use considering temperatures would stay under 80 C?
> 
> I have the option of running 4.5 at 1.3v, 4.6 at around 1.33v, and 4.7 at 1.37v based on some overclocking testing.
> 
> Also, I already paid extra for the intel overclocking warranty.


oh okay, then feel free to use any voltages as long as you don't throttle on the CPU









I am making a new profile now recommending 1.3-1.35v for 4.5ghz+ as many retail CPUs seem to require this. I also have another 4.5ghz profile which trades VCore for vRing and it just as stable. will post these soon as I refine them.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Go Gators!*
> 
> Great list, but where are the cons lol? I'm not a P95 hater, because like you said it's very well known and trusted. I've been using it since the single core S939 days! For me, the only time I was able to get any stress test to run hotter than the others was with both high CPU utilization *AND* high memory utilization. Not sure exactly why that is, but it seems setting the RAM allocation to the max available in IBT had similar results (high heat) to heavy RAM loads in P95.
> 
> On a side note, removing the gfx cards I was still unstable so I cleared the CMOS last night and so far so good while folding. I'm going to let it fold @ stock until Saturday to ensure stability and then start tinkering again. I must have changed something that didn't go back to default by simply "loading optimized defaults" but the CMOS clear seems to have taken care of it


Yea it seems clearing the CMOS is important, i mean the BIOS size increased as did its resources I think that is one reason Clearing the CMOS seems to help.

Cons I am not sure, other than you have to pay for AIDA64. All I know is that it shoudl make your life easier to use AIDA64 and it should give you a good stability test. Perhaps you might have to run AIDA for a few hours more, I am not sure, because different people like to run for different amounts of times. However AIDA64 is pretty good at finding issues.


----------



## ABAD1DEA

lol i cleaned my cpu today built all together again and then pc didnt boot. LED-Debug 15
i thought my cpu broke and i switched grafic hard over to ivy bridge ect. and now after i cleaned my cpu again it works fine omg.
i dont know maybe it was the cpu or the bios. i lost one day and have to reinstall windows new on haswell pc.

btw. haswell was only working with one RAM slot and one stick. if i put more in #15 on LED poster.


----------



## ohhgourami

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Go Gators!*
> 
> Thanks for the reply Sin, but ohhgourami and I were discussing this earlier in the thread. I was listing the points you stated about AIDA64 and some others and he/she was stating that P95 is the max stress (because of the added heat) so why not use it? I wanted to see what gave him such a big change of heart.


I realized that even for an OC that should be semi-stable, Prime95 still BSODs immediately. It's like shooting at a kevlar vest with a 50cal. Prime95 is just outright too demanding for Haswell.

Plus if Intel helped make AIDA64 work for Haswell, then I can trust it. I was skeptical about AIDA64 since I see a lot of reports of BSOD even after "passing". I guess those people just weren't running it long enough.

BTW, I'm at 1.285V for 4.5ghz and 36 uncore, and BSODed 12hours into the test. Looks like I need a bit more vcore.


----------



## Cyro999

Hey; Been troubleshooting for a little while and i cant make any sense of this.

I can't make IBT fail at 1.295vcore (didnt try lower..) i have cinebench passes at 1.28vcore (multiple times, np) This is 4.7.

x264, in the form of offline encoder; x264 bench; live encoding - brings down my system (or crashes with a "has stopped working" message) I'm lucky to last 90 seconds. My most recent fail was at 1.35vcore, this is unacceptable. It's rock solid at 4.5 1.195vcore.

I manual'd my uncore to 34x, i tried RAM (that will prime and 32m at 2000cas11) at a slightly increased voltage at 1066cas11. I tried +0.15 system agent, +0.1 on digital/analog io voltages (maybe a bit more?)

Tried vring at 1.2v, nothing. A ton of VRIN's, seems to just make things worse if i change it from my "optimal" vrin at this vcore which seems to be a touch below 1.9 with llc extreme

I tried other stuff too, cant remember to list everything i did, any tips? This is really a requirement for me, i use x264 every day. My temps are below 85c, often below 80c or even in low 70's when it fails. 0x0101.

Feels like i'm missing something obvious here, thanks in advance for any assistance


----------



## Forceman

For whatever reason it seems like Aida causes my system to reboot immediately, rather than go to a blue screen, when it fails. I don't know why that would be, since Prime and IBT both cause blue screens.


----------



## Go Gators!

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Cyro999*
> 
> Hey; Been troubleshooting for a little while and i cant make any sense of this.
> 
> I can't make IBT fail at 1.295vcore (didnt try lower..) i have cinebench passes at 1.28vcore (multiple times, np) This is 4.7.
> 
> x264, in the form of offline encoder; x264 bench; live encoding - brings down my system (or crashes with a "has stopped working" message) I'm lucky to last 90 seconds. My most recent fail was at 1.35vcore, this is unacceptable. It's rock solid at 4.5 1.195vcore.
> 
> I manual'd my uncore to 34x, i tried RAM (that will prime and 32m at 2000cas11) at a slightly increased voltage at 1066cas11. I tried +0.15 system agent, +0.1 on digital/analog io voltages (maybe a bit more?)
> 
> Tried vring at 1.2v, nothing. A ton of VRIN's, seems to just make things worse if i change it from my "optimal" vrin at this vcore which seems to be a touch below 1.9 with llc extreme
> 
> *I tried other stuff too, cant remember to list everything i did, any tips?* This is really a requirement for me, i use x264 every day. My temps are below 85c, often below 80c or even in low 70's when it fails. 0x0101.
> 
> Feels like i'm missing something obvious here, thanks in advance for any assistance


Try @ stock and see how x264 does. I had set things back to (what I thought was) stock without a CMOS clear and I was still getting BSODs at least once a day. Save your current settings to a profile (or pencil and paper if you're old school) and clear that CMOS! You may have fiddled with something that is giving you issues now.


----------



## gracie

Hi Everyone.. new to the forums, I need a little help, I am overclocking my 4770k and I have it stable under manual volts, I would like to try
adaptive setting since I am stable.. I have ran AIDA 64 and it has passed, but once I go to adaptive it will give me the 124 BSOD. Is
adaptive a good option to use or just stay under manual volts? My uncore is set to 42x, would it be better to set it lower than the
42 to get it stable under adaptive if that is something that is really good to use?


----------



## Forceman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gracie*
> 
> Hi Everyone.. new to the forums, I need a little help, I am overclocking my 4770k and I have it stable under manual volts, I would like to try
> adaptive setting since I am stable.. I have ran AIDA 64 and it has passed, but once I go to adaptive it will give me the 124 BSOD. Is
> adaptive a good option to use or just stay under manual volts? My uncore is set to 42x, would it be better to set it lower than the
> 42 to get it stable under adaptive if that is something that is really good to use?


I would stick with manual for the time being, until adaptive is a little better understood. How does the voltage in adaptive (when it 124s) compare to the voltage you set manually? Personally, I'm not sure 124s on Haswell mean you have a problem with Vcore - I've been getting them with a huge Vcore range - but instead may be indicative of something else. Have you tried setting the uncore to 35 or 36? I had much better success with uncore below 40, trying to set mine the same as the core speed caused instant crashes.


----------



## Acebmxer

Sin or anyone else have you had any luck trying to determine BSOD error codes for Haswell? Does 101 and 124 relate to vcore?


----------



## ABAD1DEA

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Acebmxer*
> 
> Sin or anyone else have you had any luck trying to determine BSOD error codes for Haswell? Does 101 and 124 relate to vcore?


my problem is i have win8 and the BSOD is from windows and not full with codes like normal


----------



## Sin0822

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ABAD1DEA*
> 
> lol i cleaned my cpu today built all together again and then pc didnt boot. LED-Debug 15
> i thought my cpu broke and i switched grafic hard over to ivy bridge ect. and now after i cleaned my cpu again it works fine omg.
> i dont know maybe it was the cpu or the bios. i lost one day and have to reinstall windows new on haswell pc.
> 
> btw. haswell was only working with one RAM slot and one stick. if i put more in #15 on LED poster.


When you delid the CPU are you putting the IHD back on after replacing the TIM? If not you need to make sure the CPU is being seated evenly, if not you will get memory slots not working b/c the contact between the CPU and the pins isn't good. THis is a byproduct of removing the PCH, because the pressure is very high with the IHS on there.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ohhgourami*
> 
> I realized that even for an OC that should be semi-stable, Prime95 still BSODs immediately. It's like shooting at a kevlar vest with a 50cal. Prime95 is just outright too demanding for Haswell.
> 
> Plus if Intel helped make AIDA64 work for Haswell, then I can trust it. I was skeptical about AIDA64 since I see a lot of reports of BSOD even after "passing". I guess those people just weren't running it long enough.
> 
> BTW, I'm at 1.285V for 4.5ghz and 36 uncore, and BSODed 12hours into the test. Looks like I need a bit more vcore.


Here you can see it is optimized for haswell: http://www.aida64.com/news/finalwire-aida64-300-kabini-haswell-l4-cache-windows-8
ANd here you can see Intel is one of their official partners: http://www.aida64.com/technology-partners

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Cyro999*
> 
> Hey; Been troubleshooting for a little while and i cant make any sense of this.
> 
> I can't make IBT fail at 1.295vcore (didnt try lower..) i have cinebench passes at 1.28vcore (multiple times, np) This is 4.7.
> 
> x264, in the form of offline encoder; x264 bench; live encoding - brings down my system (or crashes with a "has stopped working" message) I'm lucky to last 90 seconds. My most recent fail was at 1.35vcore, this is unacceptable. It's rock solid at 4.5 1.195vcore.
> 
> I manual'd my uncore to 34x, i tried RAM (that will prime and 32m at 2000cas11) at a slightly increased voltage at 1066cas11. I tried +0.15 system agent, +0.1 on digital/analog io voltages (maybe a bit more?)
> 
> Tried vring at 1.2v, nothing. A ton of VRIN's, seems to just make things worse if i change it from my "optimal" vrin at this vcore which seems to be a touch below 1.9 with llc extreme
> 
> I tried other stuff too, cant remember to list everything i did, any tips? This is really a requirement for me, i use x264 every day. My temps are below 85c, often below 80c or even in low 70's when it fails. 0x0101.
> 
> Feels like i'm missing something obvious here, thanks in advance for any assistance


Take down the memory and see what happens.

People on other forums are telling me my voltage recommendations are too low, and that I need to increase them for 1.3-1.35v for 4.5ghz, these are guys with all types of boards, so I will come out with more profiles for easy 4.5ghz.

Also you guys you can try the build in CPU Upgrade to get a baseline if you want to try it out, it might work.

I also have another profile I have been working on, this one you set the VIN lower and the ring higher, lower temps with VIN and increase a tiny bit with vRING.

So
VIN LLC: Extreme
VIN Overide: 1.8v
CPU Vcore: 1.25-1.35v depending on your CPU's VID
vRing: 1.2-1.25v
SA: +0.2
IOA: +0.2
IOD: +0.2

Those shoudl be good enough for most, but reduce the SA, IOA, and IOD unless you OC memory, then change them to the above values.

Also on GBT adaptive voltage mode is used(and it works awesome that is why there is no vdroop and why you don't need offset to drop your vcore, you can just enable C3), that is what Intel recommends, the only thing you need to watch for is that with AVX instructions it will auto raise your vcore like 0.1v or sometimes less.

BDOSes: 101 is CPU for sure, 124 i also see as CPU. For me AIDA blue screens i it doesn't like it, and it happens suddenly, if the OC is slightly unstable it will give a message. I guess it is if really unstable it will just crash the system. Some here also said they saw 124 for memory, but drop down your memory and then go for it.


----------



## Forceman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Acebmxer*
> 
> Sin or anyone else have you had any luck trying to determine BSOD error codes for Haswell? Does 101 and 124 relate to vcore?


For me 124 turned out to be cache/uncore.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ABAD1DEA*
> 
> my problem is i have win8 and the BSOD is from windows and not full with codes like normal


WHEA Uncorrectable Error is 101 and Clock Watchdog Error is 124.


----------



## Forceman

Finally had a good idea today (I know, pretty rare). I was getting frustrated that it would take so long with Aida to find errors when I was trying to change stuff like the uncore, when I noticed that you can choose individual tests. So I used Gigabyte Tweak Launcher along with the Aida Cache test to focus on uncore, and it turns out that was probably my problem all along. I was running 1.15V Vring and getting tons of failures at all Vcores, even with uncore as low as 40x.

Using GTL to set 40x and 1.15V for Vring and the testing just the cache part of Aida I got crashes almost immediately, within 5 minutes, instead of waiting 30 minutes or an hour like before. Took less than an hour to determine that at 1.15V the highest I could run the uncore was 37. Anything above that would fail, and any voltage below 1.15V at 37 would fail. So if you are having trouble, maybe give that a shot. I haven't tried using the CPU or FPU testing portions yet, but I'm thinking I might be able to lower my Vcore now that I know my problem was most likely uncore.


----------



## kelvintcn

Any latest OC guide right now?


----------



## stasio

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kelvintcn*
> 
> Any latest OC guide right now?


Yea,I agree.......but not only this Gigabyte Z87 OC Guide,as others company OC Guide as well.

After many "new records" or "Total Domination!" and *OC Guide for ES chips*, from
various companies (persons), done all with Engineering Sample (ES) or Qualification Sample
(QS)............it's time to turn the page and start to look in *RETAIL version*.

Is nice to see what ES version can do........
but we all buying Retail version which didn't perform as ES.


----------



## stasio

Dinos22 explains GIGABYTE's OC Touch features on new Z87X-OC board:


----------



## ABAD1DEA

ok i am back online. built all together again and reinstalled windows 8



my room temperature is~ 30°C


----------



## Darkz0r

Long time reader but first time poster. Great guide!

Would like to share my settings for 4770k + GB Z87 OC Force
44x CPU Multi
39X Uncore
C-states all off (don't care about power)
XMP profile @ 2133mhz, performance mode normal, timings 11-12-12-30 (kingston beastX 2400mhz). It crashes using profile 2 @ 2400mhz and atm I'm lazy to make it stable.
Vrin loadline extreme and current protection on extreme
Vrin voltage 1.9v
Vcore 1.215v (though when on full load (prime, etc) it goes to 1.22-1.23 even with fixed voltage.
Sys agent +0,1v
Max temps on full load 70~C (Noctua 14D), even though I was seating the cooler then it slipped, had to reseat and didn't reapply paste.
What is interesting is that @ 43x multi and around 1.15v or a little more I get like 60C temps, lol!

I guess I won't get a huge performance increase by doing 1.3v and 45x multi. Since I'm running this 24/7 I think the only thing I'll change is getting ram stable at 2400mhz.

Any ideas? Any other voltage (lower) won't make it boot into windows.


----------



## Terraformer

Hello all, my first post on the forum.
First of all, Sin thank you for your awesome guide!!
Second, I really enjoy reading all the comments too.
I have learned alot and even gathered the guts to delid my cpu








The reason I signed up on this forum so that in some way I hope I can contribute.

As I have some experiences of my own now with the Z87 and using Sin's guide as a guideline.
I noticed that setting Vring too high makes my system unstable too.
It will crash (BOSD 0x124 WHEA_UNCORRECTABLE_ERROR) just as good and consistent as with 1.25vcore or 1.35vcore @4.5ghz if Vring is not set properly.

My settings are now :


Notice Vring is a tad higher than default (default is 1.050v). This created more stability for me at 4.5Ghz with 40 uncore multi.

My RipjawsX could not run the XMP profile at their rated speed and voltage.
I was totally puzzled by this.. Until i saw that I had 21Gb/s bandwidth already at 1600mhz.
I bumped up the voltage bigtime and now run this memory at the above settings at much higher voltage.
But the result of bandwidth is MUCH higher too.. increased by nearly 50%... on my GA-Z87X-UDH5.



I am really loving the performance of the 4470K and this motherboard, and also how challanging it is to get this cpu stable, but certainly not impossible... Do not give up, if your required vcore is not too high for the cooling that you use then you can make it stable.. It just requires alot of tweaking and patience...

Btw I agree with Prime being too stressful and unrealistic. I also use AIDA64 stability test.


----------



## ABAD1DEA

lol i play league of legends 4,5 ghz on full video settings, room is 32°C hot and i only get 53°C on the hottest core
i like haswell more every day


----------



## Cyro999

I 0x0124 if i don't have enough Vcore


----------



## Go Gators!

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Forceman*
> 
> Finally had a good idea today (I know, pretty rare). I was getting frustrated that it would take so long with Aida to find errors when I was trying to change stuff like the uncore, when I noticed that you can choose individual tests. So I used Gigabyte Tweak Launcher along with the Aida Cache test to focus on uncore, and it turns out that was probably my problem all along. I was running 1.15V Vring and getting tons of failures at all Vcores, even with uncore as low as 40x.
> 
> Using GTL to set 40x and 1.15V for Vring and the testing just the cache part of Aida I got crashes almost immediately, within 5 minutes, instead of waiting 30 minutes or an hour like before. Took less than an hour to determine that at 1.15V the highest I could run the uncore was 37. Anything above that would fail, and any voltage below 1.15V at 37 would fail. So if you are having trouble, maybe give that a shot. I haven't tried using the CPU or FPU testing portions yet, but I'm thinking I might be able to lower my Vcore now that I know my problem was most likely uncore.


Thanks Forceman, that is very helpful indeed. I think uncore (was set to 40x) is what was holding my 4.4 GHz OC back from being stable too. I was getting 124 errors after a few hours. Great to know how to hone in on it during stress tests!


----------



## ABAD1DEA

anyone cinebench stable @ +4,8 ghz on i7 4770k?


----------



## Zvejniex

doing 4.5ghz at 1.22 with 45 uncore with vring at stock. Seems fairly stable but still needs some time.


----------



## ABAD1DEA

i loaded bios defaults and this is my VID i guess


btw. Sin can i post my 4,5 ghz bios settings and what i would set for 4,8 ghz?. maybe you can find whats wrong.
i never get cinebenchstable @ 4,8 ghz doesnt matter how much vcore ect.


----------



## BlockABoots

where can i get the latest version of TweakLauncher from?


----------



## Sin0822

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *stasio*
> 
> Yea,I agree.......but not only this Gigabyte Z87 OC Guide,as others company OC Guide as well.
> 
> After many "new records" or "Total Domination!" and *OC Guide for ES chips*, from
> various companies (persons), done all with Engineering Sample (ES) or Qualification Sample
> (QS)............it's time to turn the page and start to look in *RETAIL version*.
> 
> Is nice to see what ES version can do........
> but we all buying Retail version which didn't perform as ES.


I will update the guide for Retail based on what I have seen around the net and more testing that i have been doing. The only difference seems to be the required voltage. Right now my settings should work if your CPU is in the upper 35% of Retail CPUs, and of course it is the luck of the draw.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ABAD1DEA*
> 
> i loaded bios defaults and this is my VID i guess
> 
> 
> btw. Sin can i post my 4,5 ghz bios settings and what i would set for 4,8 ghz?. maybe you can find whats wrong.
> i never get cinebenchstable @ 4,8 ghz doesnt matter how much vcore ect.


That is pretty good! You can already OC higher than me hahaha, seriously, so its not that all ES are better, just more of them seem to clock better. Intel might have done this on purpose to sell more Ivy Bridge CPUs, then later on start selling costa Rica CPUs and increasing the bin for the K SKUs, they can do it, nothing anyone can do.

yea post your settings, and I will help you.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BlockABoots*
> 
> where can i get the latest version of TweakLauncher from?


Stasio should have it in one of his tweaktown threads.

Hey yea so i am about to update the guide with retail CPU voltage ranges, they are about 0.1v higher than the ES but only for CPU VCore, you can also try lowering VIN to 1.8v for VCore below 1.4v that might help with temperatures, then you can increase vRing if needed, this is what one of the profiles i have been working on does. Of course every CPU is different and you can see that here. My testing was done with ES that is fine, but only thing that changes with retail is what to expect with the VCore and CPU frequency.


----------



## BenchAndGames

i7-4770k # Batch L312B508
Gigabyte G1. Sniper 5 # Bios F6h
VID 1.176v ( I know, its very BIG )

RAM Memory: Auto
Clock Ratio: x42
Uncore Ratio: x40
VRin Overdrive: Extreme
VRin: 2.00
VRing: 1.15
VCore: 1.24

After 03:30 hours in Prime95 # custom 512 FFT, BSOD 124

So, now I Try with

RAM Memory: Auto
Clock Ratio: x42
Uncore Ratio: x40 *( Here, I dont know, if it would be better to try to x39 )*
VRin Overdrive: Extreme
VRin: 2.00
VRing: *1.175*
VCore: *1.25*

Some Help !!


----------



## Sin0822

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BenchAndGames*
> 
> i7-4770k # Batch L312B508
> Gigabyte G1. Sniper 5 # Bios F6h
> VID 1.176v ( I know, its very BIG )
> 
> RAM Memory: Auto
> Clock Ratio: x42
> Uncore Ratio: x40
> VRin Overdrive: Extreme
> VRin: 2.00
> VRing: 1.15
> VCore: 1.24
> 
> After 03:30 hours in Prime95 # custom 512 FFT, BSOD 124
> 
> So, now I Try with
> 
> RAM Memory: Auto
> Clock Ratio: x42
> Uncore Ratio: x40 *( Here, I dont know, if it would be better to try to x39 )*
> VRin Overdrive: Extreme
> VRin: 2.00
> VRing: *1.175*
> VCore: *1.25*
> 
> Some Help !!


you should lower the uncore first, set 34x, if you set 35x it will turbo upto 40x lol. So set 34x uncore, then clock the CPU. Once the CPU is stable then increase the unore and vring.

Also you might be able to keep stability and lower temperatures by lowering you vring.

Also i know some of you have been having to reflash your BIOS every so often to get rid of odd issues, this issue should have a fix by next week I am told


----------



## BenchAndGames

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sin0822*
> 
> you should lower the uncore first, set 34x, if you set 35x it will turbo upto 40x lol. So set 34x uncore, then clock the CPU. Once the CPU is stable then increase the unore and vring.
> 
> Also you might be able to keep stability and lower temperatures by lowering you vring.
> 
> Also i know some of you have been having to reflash your BIOS every so often to get rid of odd issues, this issue should have a fix by next week I am told


VRING has relationship with the Uncore ?

But not too low x34/x35, if I have the clock on x42 ?
It will not cause the bottleneck ?


----------



## ABAD1DEA

BIOS: GA-Z87X-UD4H - F6h










this are my 4,5 ghz stable settings and what i eddited in red i have tried for 4,8 ghz can boot in windows but always crash 1-2 seconds in cinebench. it doesnt matter how much i upp the volts. everything else i leave on auto.

my PSU Corsair CMPSU-850HX and i have to disable the power savings otherwise i would crash.
i dont know if its the PSU but i did 5 ghz on 1.54Volts 2 years with it on i7 2600k sandy bridge and Nvidia SLI

i tried with Vcore 1.45 or VRIN 2.3 and it always crashes on cinebench.
i can run 4,7 ghz on cinebench and fail on intel burn test
4,6 ghz not tested much and 4,5 pretty much stable.

temps on 4,5 ghz


----------



## Sin0822

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BenchAndGames*
> 
> VRING has relationship with the Uncore ?
> 
> But not too low x34/x35, if I have the clock on x42 ?
> It will not cause the bottleneck ?


Yes, but only in performance, so it will only help your stability to reduce uncore(don't use 35x, set 34x or 36x, but not 35x b/c 35=40x currently by default), test CPU make sure the CPu OCis 100%, then move to uncore and start raising it with vRing. yes the Ring Voltage is the main voltage that helps uncore, it is called the cache voltage in asus boards. However the uncore includes the cache, but it also includes the ring bus and other things(you can see what it controls if you select it in the UEF, however don't follow their advice and set same or higher than the CPu ratio, lol that is a typo).

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ABAD1DEA*
> 
> BIOS: GA-Z87X-UD4H - F6h
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> this are my 4,5 ghz stable settings and what i eddited in red i have tried for 4,8 ghz can boot in windows but always crash 1-2 seconds in cinebench. it doesnt matter how much i upp the volts. everything else i leave on auto.
> 
> my PSU Corsair CMPSU-850HX and i have to disable the power savings otherwise i would crash.
> i dont know if its the PSU but i did 5 ghz on 1.54Volts 2 years with it on i7 2600k sandy bridge and Nvidia SLI
> 
> i tried with Vcore 1.45 or VRIN 2.3 and it always crashes on cinebench.
> i can run 4,7 ghz on cinebench and fail on intel burn test
> 4,6 ghz not tested much and 4,5 pretty much stable.
> 
> temps on 4,5 ghz


Okay so here is a thing i want you to try, reduce your VIN Override to 1.80v. see what that does, it show lower your temps if you are able to boot into windows. If 1.8v doesn't work try 1.85v, then 1.9v, then 1.95v.


----------



## ABAD1DEA

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sin0822*
> 
> Okay so here is a thing i want you to try, reduce your VIN Override to 1.80v. see what that does, it show lower your temps if you are able to boot into windows. If 1.8v doesn't work try 1.85v, then 1.9v, then 1.95v.


ok i changed VRIN to 1.9 and i need 1.36V now to boot in windows 8 and write in the forums with 4,8 ghz

http://valid.canardpc.com/2839807

cinebench always freezes i even filmed it now with VRIN 1.9 and 1.40Vcore. it doesnt matter i could also do 1.5 vcore or more.


----------



## Forceman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ABAD1DEA*
> 
> BIOS: GA-Z87X-UD4H - F6h
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> this are my 4,5 ghz stable settings and what i eddited in red i have tried for 4,8 ghz can boot in windows but always crash 1-2 seconds in cinebench. it doesnt matter how much i upp the volts. everything else i leave on auto.
> 
> my PSU Corsair CMPSU-850HX and i have to disable the power savings otherwise i would crash.
> i dont know if its the PSU but i did 5 ghz on 1.54Volts 2 years with it on i7 2600k sandy bridge and Nvidia SLI
> 
> i tried with Vcore 1.45 or VRIN 2.3 and it always crashes on cinebench.
> i can run 4,7 ghz on cinebench and fail on intel burn test
> 4,6 ghz not tested much and 4,5 pretty much stable.
> 
> temps on 4,5 ghz


Set uncore to 36 instead of 35. If you set it at 35 it'll auto-overspeed to 40x. Might be uncore holding you back.


----------



## BenchAndGames

Ok, for now, I tested with Uncore 39, seems more stable than uncore 40, if not stable, it will reduce to 38 ...


----------



## ABAD1DEA

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Forceman*
> 
> Set uncore to 36 instead of 35. If you set it at 35 it'll auto-overspeed to 40x. Might be uncore holding you back.


no didnt work. i tried uncore 35, 29 and 40 and exact the same problem in cinebench


----------



## Nuck

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Darkz0r*
> 
> Long time reader but first time poster. Great guide!
> 
> Would like to share my settings for 4770k + GB Z87 OC Force
> 44x CPU Multi
> 39X Uncore
> C-states all off (don't care about power)
> XMP profile @ 2133mhz, performance mode normal, timings 11-12-12-30 (kingston beastX 2400mhz). It crashes using profile 2 @ 2400mhz and atm I'm lazy to make it stable.
> Vrin loadline extreme and current protection on extreme
> Vrin voltage 1.9v
> Vcore 1.215v (though when on full load (prime, etc) it goes to 1.22-1.23 even with fixed voltage.
> Sys agent +0,1v
> Max temps on full load 70~C (Noctua 14D), even though I was seating the cooler then it slipped, had to reseat and didn't reapply paste.
> What is interesting is that @ 43x multi and around 1.15v or a little more I get like 60C temps, lol!
> 
> I guess I won't get a huge performance increase by doing 1.3v and 45x multi. Since I'm running this 24/7 I think the only thing I'll change is getting ram stable at 2400mhz.
> 
> Any ideas? Any other voltage (lower) won't make it boot into windows.


Here are my stable 24/7 settings:

- 4.6 GHz @ 1.265V core, Vrin auto (I think 1.8-1.9V?)
- RAM is at 10-12-12-31 2400MHz 1.65V
- Uncore frequency 4.4 GHz, Vring 1.15V
- VCCSA: +0.2
- VIOD: +0.15
- VIOA:+0.10
- All other voltages auto
- C1E, thermal monitor, EIST disabled
- C3/C6/C7 enabled

I think I could have got a higher CPU multiplier if I lowered my uncore frequency. But I actually started OCing the cpu and always kept uncore 100-300MHz below, and this is what worked out for me. Haven't gone through the trouble of re-testing new settings yet, but I might try it later.


----------



## Bartouille

First time trying to OC w/o using the profiles.

4.5GHz @ 1.2V core
Vrin at 1.8v (same as auto value)
Uncore at 3.5GHz (same as auto value)
Vring at 1.050v (same as auto value)
C1E, C3/C6 (I don't have C7 on my UD5H?), EIST, Turbo disabled (just for testing purpose, I'll probably set those back so I can downclock/volt at idle)
CLL to Extreme

Been running P95 for 15 min now. 76/75/74/72C, 25c ambient.


----------



## ABAD1DEA

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Bartouille*
> 
> First time trying to OC w/o using the profiles.
> 
> 4.5GHz @ 1.2V core
> Vrin at 1.8v (same as auto value)
> Uncore at 3.5GHz (same as auto value)
> Vring at 1.050v (same as auto value)
> C1E, C3/C6 (I don't have C7 on my UD5H?), EIST, Turbo disabled (just for testing purpose, I'll probably set those back so I can downclock/volt at idle)
> CLL to Extreme
> 
> Been running P95 for 15 min now. 76/75/74/72C, 25c ambient.


i tried your settings except 1.23V core


----------



## ohhgourami

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ABAD1DEA*
> 
> i tried your settings except 1.23V core


You have a delidded chip. I get pretty much the same temps as you too.


----------



## Cyro999

x264 still unstable 30x uncore 1.2vring, RAM waaaay down, at 1.28vcore 4.6, i feel really silly, passed 12 hours of Adia at 1.25vcore. x264 i failed 8 or 9 times in a row in under 5 minutes with +0.03vcore more, at this point the encoder just crashes out with "has stopped working" message from windows, though i saw some 0x0101's

really frustrating, with 4.5 i bumped to 1.205v and seemed like they were gone. Maybe i needed more volts, or would still see instability if i tried more than a few encodes? Usually it didn't pass at all if there was even a hint of instability. But i'm not adding 0.17v for 200mhz, that's really really ridiculous

going to try some other approaches, higher VRIN etc
Quote:


> CPU VRIN Override Voltage: 1.7-2.0v (reduce if temeratures too high is causing instability, increase if temperatures are fine and you are unstable)


I'm not seeing high temps at 4.6 under x264.



^I WILL KILL YOU



GRR


----------



## Sin0822

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ABAD1DEA*
> 
> ok i changed VRIN to 1.9 and i need 1.36V now to boot in windows 8 and write in the forums with 4,8 ghz
> 
> http://valid.canardpc.com/2839807
> 
> cinebench always freezes i even filmed it now with VRIN 1.9 and 1.40Vcore. it doesnt matter i could also do 1.5 vcore or more.


then take it back up on the VIN. It might not want to do it.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Nuck*
> 
> Here are my stable 24/7 settings:
> 
> - 4.6 GHz @ 1.265V core, Vrin auto (I think 1.8-1.9V?)
> - RAM is at 10-12-12-31 2400MHz 1.65V
> - Uncore frequency 4.4 GHz, Vring 1.15V
> - VCCSA: +0.2
> - VIOD: +0.15
> - VIOA:+0.10
> - All other voltages auto
> - C1E, thermal monitor, EIST disabled
> - C3/C6/C7 enabled
> 
> I think I could have got a higher CPU multiplier if I lowered my uncore frequency. But I actually started OCing the cpu and always kept uncore 100-300MHz below, and this is what worked out for me. Haven't gone through the trouble of re-testing new settings yet, but I might try it later.


nice job man!
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Bartouille*
> 
> First time trying to OC w/o using the profiles.
> 
> 4.5GHz @ 1.2V core
> Vrin at 1.8v (same as auto value)
> Uncore at 3.5GHz (same as auto value)
> Vring at 1.050v (same as auto value)
> C1E, C3/C6 (I don't have C7 on my UD5H?), EIST, Turbo disabled (just for testing purpose, I'll probably set those back so I can downclock/volt at idle)
> CLL to Extreme
> 
> Been running P95 for 15 min now. 76/75/74/72C, 25c ambient.


did those GBT profiles work for ya?
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Cyro999*
> 
> x264 still unstable 30x uncore 1.2vring, RAM waaaay down, at 1.28vcore 4.6, i feel really silly, passed 12 hours of Adia at 1.25vcore. x264 i failed 8 or 9 times in a row in under 5 minutes with +0.03vcore more, at this point the encoder just crashes out with "has stopped working" message from windows, though i saw some 0x0101's
> 
> really frustrating, with 4.5 i bumped to 1.205v and seemed like they were gone. Maybe i needed more volts, or would still see instability if i tried more than a few encodes? Usually it didn't pass at all if there was even a hint of instability. But i'm not adding 0.17v for 200mhz, that's really really ridiculous
> 
> going to try some other approaches, higher VRIN etc
> I'm not seeing 75c at 4.6 under x264.
> 
> 
> 
> ^I WILL KILL YOU


haha i thought you also tested prime95, right? IMO use the higher vcore, once you reach a certain point with frequency your CPU will start requiring a lot more vcore for the next frequency steps up.


----------



## Sin0822

Cyro999, I have another suggestion as well for ya.

Check whatever you are using for the encoding, if your iGPU is enabled, the program might use it to encode, perhaps there is a driver conflict or something causing a BDOS.

Here is another suggestion, you said you passed IBT, ADIA64(you can try longer of course too and increase memory amount to 512mb or 1gb, i had a guy who failed at 13hour mark before), what about Prime95? THe reason I recommend AIDA64 is b/c it wont degrade your CPU like Prime95 or IBT, but however it might require longer testing depending on the level of stability you are looking for. Generally I just run for an hour as do most for a quick run of stability, usually if you can do an hour then a 50mv more should be good if what you have isn't stable.

However here is a suggestion i think you should do if VIN increasing or decreasing doesn't help, save all your settings to a flash drive, or write them down, then reflash the BIOS, shut down the system, clear the CMOS, and load optimized defaults and try the X264. See what happens with that.

Also if you don't have C1E, C3, C6/C7, and EIST, you need to update the BIOS, it came in maybe with the latest BIOSes. If you have F3 or F4 then it wont have it i think.


----------



## Cyro999

Quote:


> However here is a suggestion i think you should do if VIN increasing or decreasing doesn't help, save all your settings to a flash drive, or write them down, then reflash the BIOS, shut down the system, clear the CMOS, and load optimized defaults and try the X264. See what happens with that.


I did, it passed completely fine (well, i didn't reflash bios)

I primed for 14 hours with 7000mb RAM, error checking, rounding etc whatever enabled, on 1.34v 4.7, before i applied LLC extreme on VRIN (which made me need less volts for everything) but x264 failed in under a minute when i stopped priming at 14 hours. It's just like "oh, why did i bother doing that?"
Quote:


> Also if you don't have C1E, C3, C6/C7, and EIST, you need to update the BIOS, it came in maybe with the latest BIOSes. If you have F3 or F4 then it wont have it i think.


Which version would you reccomend? I'l have to go borrow a pen drive or something from someone. You think it'd make a difference?

And x264 doesn't use the igpu - i disabled it anyhow, to see if it helped, it didn't seem to change anything

It's not really the volts that frustrates me, it's that i have to add a ton on top of an OC that seems completely rock solid in everything (i 14 hour primed with 7000mb RAM on 5 mins per fft lengh for a reason) and then just instantly fails x264 unless i add 0.02-0.05v on top of what i need to pass everything else. With my last CPU, x264 held up completely fine on volts that had no chance of passing prime. My temps will be a lot cooler than stress test, but i dont really wanna run 1.345v or 1.35v for 4.7, when i can run 1.19v and pass 12 hour prime on 4.5, it just doesnt seem right


----------



## ABAD1DEA

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ohhgourami*
> 
> You have a delidded chip. I get pretty much the same temps as you too.


i dont know but its really hot in my room

Sin i tried 1.48Vcore and 2.3 VRIN and still cinebench freezes.
maybe i have to wait for a better bios or my cpu is damaged or my UD4 mainboard is broken


----------



## Nuck

Sin0822,

- 4.6 GHz @ 1.265V core, Vrin auto (I think 1.8-1.9V?)
- RAM is at 10-12-12-31 2400MHz 1.65V
- Uncore frequency 4.4 GHz, Vring 1.15V

Do you think it's worth it for me to try dropping my uncore and raising my multiplier to try to squeeze out ~4.8-4.9 with slightly more Vcore (but no more than 1.3V)? I know I would probably have to fiddle with the IMC voltage settings too, but I was wondering if I would see an overall performance boost.


----------



## BlockABoots

This is what i need to get my 4.6GHz OC stable when video encoding....


i needed 1.240 vcore to make video encoding stable, but 1.205 vcore was enough for OCCT and ADIA64 stress test









I would recommend anyone who has passed stress test to try a video encoding program to really see if you have a stable system


----------



## Forceman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Cyro999*
> 
> x264 still unstable 30x uncore 1.2vring, RAM waaaay down, at 1.28vcore 4.6, i feel really silly, passed 12 hours of Adia at 1.25vcore. x264 i failed 8 or 9 times in a row in under 5 minutes with +0.03vcore more, at this point the encoder just crashes out with "has stopped working" message from windows, though i saw some 0x0101's
> 
> really frustrating, with 4.5 i bumped to 1.205v and seemed like they were gone. Maybe i needed more volts, or would still see instability if i tried more than a few encodes? Usually it didn't pass at all if there was even a hint of instability. But i'm not adding 0.17v for 200mhz, that's really really ridiculous
> 
> going to try some other approaches, higher VRIN etc
> I'm not seeing high temps at 4.6 under x264.


Have you tried eliminating Vcore from the equation by trying it with something really high just to see if it works? Like setting 1.4V for a single test to see what happens? At least that would let you save time messing with Vcore and focus on some other possibilities. That's part of how I figured out uncore was my problem, when I was failing Aida tests even at significantly higher Vcores than I needed for routine stability.

But look at it this way - you are saving yourself a ton of time watching Prime95 run by using x264 as your stress testing program.


----------



## Cyro999

Quote:


> Have you tried eliminating Vcore from the equation by trying it with something really high just to see if it works? Like setting 1.4V for a single test to see what happens?


Il do some reruns but i'm pretty sure i did that.. I think that throwing vcore at the problem solves it, but you need such a huge amount

4.5 @1.21v, [email protected] or [email protected]+ is hard to accept.. There's no way i can take that 4.7. I can pass cinebench on 4.7 with 1.28v, why on earth do i need >1.345v (i actually failed x264 at 1.345vcore) for stability in such a program? I don't understand why haswell is so temperamental here. Everything else is fine from what i can tell, like i said i literally primed for 14 hours, and then stopped prime and started a video encode, and failed it in 12 seconds flat (i wrote that down..) it seems so silly. I'm dissapointed i can't do better


----------



## ABAD1DEA

its like my problem. i can cinebench 4,7 ghz fine and on 4,8 ghz haswell says no! you are not allowed!

i will post a prime 95 Small FFTs run soon on 4,5 ghz to show that my pc is stable at least on 4,5 ghz


----------



## Terraformer

Wait a sec...
I did some benchmarking on different dividers of Core and Uncore.
With understanding that the ring is the connecting highway between the components, and by setting Uncore multi, you set the speed at which that highway operates. If I am wrong then correct me pls








But then look at this :



Here you see the multipliers, so 35 multi means 3.5 Ghz if we have a 100 bclk.
L1 L2 L3 Cache in GB/sec.

An OC of a core multi of 44 compared to a stock speed of 35 multi, puts more strain on the ring with the same multi of the uncore of 35. You can see that increase of strain on the ring by looking at the L3 Cache bandwidth that has increased from just upping the Core Multi only.
A difference of 226GB/sec -188GB/sec = 38GB/sec (almost 20% faster) that the ring has to deal with at that higher OC even with the Uncore multi left at 35.
That means that the ring with its Vring of still at default 1.050v has to perform 20% more at the same voltage.
It is like having to do 20% more work without getting a raise...

This means simply that even if you "up" your Core Multi, and leave your Uncore Multi.. you need to add more voltage to the ring, so up Vring too.
And this also means, that if you have a stable Uncore multi at some Core Multi, it won't mean that if you change the Core Multi, the same Uncore Multi remains stable... Which complicates things a bit









I hope you understand what i am saying, and maybe I'm completely wrong in this but it seems logical to me.


----------



## ABAD1DEA

yes i think you are right


----------



## BlockABoots

I have noticed a strange effect, disabling the iGPU (CPU graphics) coursed my OC to become unstable, it would appear leaving it enable made my OC more stable!!. Also would disabling iGPU lower the temp of the cores slightly??


----------



## Alatar

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ABAD1DEA*
> 
> anyone cinebench stable @ +4,8 ghz on i7 4770k?


Yes.



Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!







Cooling is a bit different though even though it's still a 24/7 solution.


----------



## Sin0822

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Cyro999*
> 
> I did, it passed completely fine (well, i didn't reflash bios)
> 
> I primed for 14 hours with 7000mb RAM, error checking, rounding etc whatever enabled, on 1.34v 4.7, before i applied LLC extreme on VRIN (which made me need less volts for everything) but x264 failed in under a minute when i stopped priming at 14 hours. It's just like "oh, why did i bother doing that?"
> Which version would you reccomend? I'l have to go borrow a pen drive or something from someone. You think it'd make a difference?
> 
> And x264 doesn't use the igpu - i disabled it anyhow, to see if it helped, it didn't seem to change anything
> 
> It's not really the volts that frustrates me, it's that i have to add a ton on top of an OC that seems completely rock solid in everything (i 14 hour primed with 7000mb RAM on 5 mins per fft lengh for a reason) and then just instantly fails x264 unless i add 0.02-0.05v on top of what i need to pass everything else. With my last CPU, x264 held up completely fine on volts that had no chance of passing prime. My temps will be a lot cooler than stress test, but i dont really wanna run 1.345v or 1.35v for 4.7, when i can run 1.19v and pass 12 hour prime on 4.5, it just doesnt seem right


Try reflash the BIOS, I am thinking perhaps your ME firmware is messed up. Also check online see if there is some kind of issue with x264 and haswell, can you try to run it at stock and see if it works?

Also try to reflash your BIOS, it might help. BTW i thought the iGPU was better for transcoding than the CPU?
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ABAD1DEA*
> 
> i dont know but its really hot in my room
> 
> Sin i tried 1.48Vcore and 2.3 VRIN and still cinebench freezes.
> maybe i have to wait for a better bios or my cpu is damaged or my UD4 mainboard is broken


I doubt it is the board or BIOS







, i know you want it to be because you delidded your CPU and it might be hard to get it replaced, but it isn't. I tested your board against all my other boards, I have an ASUS board sitting here as well and the CPU clocks are the same. Unless the board is defect i highly doubt it is the board. You can try to reflash the BIOS and see if it works, but otherwise i would say CPUs have limits. Sorry









Ther is 1 thing left to do(toss the CPU out the window J/K) you can cool the CPU down better and i promise you will see better results. Also CPus degrade and cold temperatures help. You can look into peltier blocks, they are cheaper than phase change and easy to work with, they just need PSu power, but modern PSus are so high on the rails that you shouldn't need an extra PSU. Your OC will increase with a 30C drop as well and a peltier block might cost you $20 for a 200W or 300W or 400W one, and then all you need to do is cool it with a water cooling rig and do a little insulation.

You can also start from scratch again, and try auto with everything and then just vcore, fresh BIOS flash to make sure everything is good, turn down the CPU Uncore and the memory multiplier an clock the CPU, then increase the memory and then the uncore. But staiblize one after another.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Nuck*
> 
> Sin0822,
> 
> - 4.6 GHz @ 1.265V core, Vrin auto (I think 1.8-1.9V?)
> - RAM is at 10-12-12-31 2400MHz 1.65V
> - Uncore frequency 4.4 GHz, Vring 1.15V
> 
> Do you think it's worth it for me to try dropping my uncore and raising my multiplier to try to squeeze out ~4.8-4.9 with slightly more Vcore (but no more than 1.3V)? I know I would probably have to fiddle with the IMC voltage settings too, but I was wondering if I would see an overall performance boost.


I think your numbers are great, really better than mine for sure!

I don't think youll need to mess with IMC voltages, but yea you might see a performance boost from raise in CPU speed rather than Uncore, but for best performance keep uncore 300-500 below at least. Really best is 1:1 but i think you will see more rains in CPU speed increase.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Terraformer*
> 
> Wait a sec...
> I did some benchmarking on different dividers of Core and Uncore.
> With understanding that the ring is the connecting highway between the components, and by setting Uncore multi, you set the speed at which that highway operates. If I am wrong then correct me pls
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> But then look at this :
> 
> 
> 
> Here you see the multipliers, so 35 multi means 3.5 Ghz if we have a 100 bclk.
> L1 L2 L3 Cache in GB/sec.
> 
> An OC of a core multi of 44 compared to a stock speed of 35 multi, puts more strain on the ring with the same multi of the uncore of 35. You can see that increase of strain on the ring by looking at the L3 Cache bandwidth that has increased from just upping the Core Multi only.
> A difference of 226GB/sec -188GB/sec = 38GB/sec (almost 20% faster) that the ring has to deal with at that higher OC even with the Uncore multi left at 35.
> That means that the ring with its Vring of still at default 1.050v has to perform 20% more at the same voltage.
> It is like having to do 20% more work without getting a raise...
> 
> This means simply that even if you "up" your Core Multi, and leave your Uncore Multi.. you need to add more voltage to the ring, so up Vring too.
> And this also means, that if you have a stable Uncore multi at some Core Multi, it won't mean that if you change the Core Multi, the same Uncore Multi remains stable... Which complicates things a bit
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I hope you understand what i am saying, and maybe I'm completely wrong in this but it seems logical to me.


Hey an yesterday I was doing testing to test whether uncore above the CPU Core ratio would help performance, I can show you guys the results, I ran SuperPI 8M 36 times, twice on each run with different CPU speed and memory speeds.

Take a look, with SUPERPI *LOWER IS BETTER!!!!:* The bes tis at CPU and Uncore 1:1 but the difference in time is so small before reaching the CPu core ratio, there is almost very little gain b/c of the heat and voltage you need to do 1:1 ratio of uncore to core











here are both sets of results together, but with the numbers in the graph:


Yes i have very little to no life, i know, no need to say it.


----------



## BlockABoots

Sin, so what your are saying is, from an OC range of 4Ghz-4.8Ghz there is no benefit (or very little) in going over 4ghz uncore??


----------



## Terraformer

@ sin

I made this little test to find out why I keep getting BOSD's 0x124.. While testing caching.
The performance gain is like you say not so huge. But the system does get affected regarding stability.
And as I found out that the ring needs to work harder for every Core multi you go up regardless of the Uncore multi. (so let alone the stability loss if you up the Uncore multi too... more voltage needed.. lots more)
I tested with a really low mem speed of 1066 Mhz. (533) btw.


----------



## Sin0822

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Terraformer*
> 
> @ sin
> 
> I made this little test to find out why I keep getting BOSD's 0x124.. While testing caching.
> The performance gain is like you say not so huge. But the system does get affected regarding stability.
> And as I found out that the ring needs to work harder for every Core multi you go up regardless of the Uncore multi.
> I tested with a really low mem speed of 1066 Mhz. (533) btw.


yea you are absolutely right, vRing helps with CPU stability as well, i have it in the guide as well, i know it is a lot of text







But yea the Uncore is the speed at which the Ring runs at as well as the L1 and L2 caches.
Are you using AIDA64 to test stability? You can also just test uncore stability in there as well by testing the cache.

BTW it is a good idea to fill out your rig builder o everyone can see the hardware you got!
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BlockABoots*
> 
> Sin, so what your are saying is, from an OC range of 4Ghz-4.8Ghz there is no benefit (or very little) in going over 4ghz uncore??


No there is a benefit, at around 46x i would start increasing uncore multiplier again. My rule of thumb, OC CPU first, then OC the rest, but make sure the CPU is stable first. There is a point where the CPU will be less bottlenecked with a certain uncore.


----------



## ABAD1DEA

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Alatar*
> 
> Yes.
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Cooling is a bit different though even though it's still a 24/7 solution.


something must be wrong with your overclock. i hit your score with 4,7 ghz


----------



## Sin0822

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ABAD1DEA*
> 
> something must be wrong with your overclock. i hit your score with 4,7 ghz


what OC can you currently get stable at? 4.5ghz 4.6ghz?


----------



## Alatar

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ABAD1DEA*
> 
> something must be wrong with your overclock. i hit your score with 4,7 ghz


You get close to 12 points at 4.7ghz? you sure about that? I know my score isn't as efficient as it could be (FtW scores the same at 5.3) but it's still pretty close...


----------



## Terraformer

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sin0822*
> 
> yea you are absolutely right, vRing helps with CPU stability as well, i have it in the guide as well, i know it is a lot of text
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> But yea the Uncore is the speed at which the Ring runs at as well as the L1 and L2 caches.
> Are you using AIDA64 to test stability? You can also just test uncore stability in there as well by testing the cache.


Yes AIDA64 to test stability of whatever I am trying to get stable







and yeah it's a big wall of good text lol but I put down what you said in different words, a bit.. To see if I was understanding it right.


----------



## ABAD1DEA

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sin0822*
> 
> what OC can you currently get stable at? 4.5ghz 4.6ghz?


i forgot how to post pictures or links sry.

now i tried

VRIN: 1.8
Vcore: 1.285
Ring: 1.050

Prime95 Small FFTs
https://lh4.googleusercontent.com/-g7q1CU4ycyE/UcT2ouECzfI/AAAAAAAAFec/9a6p7moSnL0/w1352-h845-no/prime9545ghz.jpg

i will try 4,6 and 4,7 on prime95 soon


----------



## Alatar

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ABAD1DEA*
> 
> i forgot how to post pictures or links sry.
> 
> now i tried
> 
> VRIN: 1.8
> Vcore: 1.285
> Ring: 1.050
> 
> Prime95 Small FFTs
> https://lh4.googleusercontent.com/-g7q1CU4ycyE/UcT2ouECzfI/AAAAAAAAFec/9a6p7moSnL0/w1352-h845-no/prime9545ghz.jpg
> 
> i will try 4,6 and 4,7 on prime95 soon


You mind posting a cine score? Because 11.6 with a 4.7GHz is magic and I need to learn to do the same since I'll kill hwbot at that point


----------



## ABAD1DEA

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Alatar*
> 
> You get close to 12 points at 4.7ghz? you sure about that? I know my score isn't as efficient as it could be (FtW scores the same at 5.3) but it's still pretty close...


sry my fail i didnt see it right. i get ~10.50 @ 4,7 ghz


----------



## Cyro999

Yea i get ~10.4 at 4.7 with highish RAM and uncore down


----------



## Terraformer

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sin0822*
> 
> BTW it is a good idea to fill out your rig builder o everyone can see the hardware you got!


Hmm.. Excuse the noob, but I filled in a rig last night, but for some reason it is not showing it.. when i go to my profile i do see my rig there...
How do I make it shown?


----------



## Darkz0r

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Nuck*
> 
> Here are my stable 24/7 settings:
> 
> - 4.6 GHz @ 1.265V core, Vrin auto (I think 1.8-1.9V?)
> - RAM is at 10-12-12-31 2400MHz 1.65V
> - Uncore frequency 4.4 GHz, Vring 1.15V
> - VCCSA: +0.2
> - VIOD: +0.15
> - VIOA:+0.10
> - All other voltages auto
> - C1E, thermal monitor, EIST disabled
> - C3/C6/C7 enabled
> 
> I think I could have got a higher CPU multiplier if I lowered my uncore frequency. But I actually started OCing the cpu and always kept uncore 100-300MHz below, and this is what worked out for me. Haven't gone through the trouble of re-testing new settings yet, but I might try it later.


Very nice will try it too!!


----------



## Sin0822

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ABAD1DEA*
> 
> i forgot how to post pictures or links sry.
> 
> now i tried
> 
> VRIN: 1.8
> Vcore: 1.285
> Ring: 1.050
> 
> Prime95 Small FFTs
> https://lh4.googleusercontent.com/-g7q1CU4ycyE/UcT2ouECzfI/AAAAAAAAFec/9a6p7moSnL0/w1352-h845-no/prime9545ghz.jpg
> 
> i will try 4,6 and 4,7 on prime95 soon


Tat isn't bad man, i thought you were like stuck at 4.3ghz or somthing by the way you were dissapointed









let your room cool down a bit and try later! lol

BTW Guys *UPDATE*
I have updated the guide for Retail CPUs. Also adding in some things and made some things more clear. In the UEFI it says to keep the VIN 400mv at least above the CPU VCore, i added that in. I Bolded some sections. I added in stasio's recommendation to increase memory size in AIDA64(i gave you credit stasio as well). I also updates a second OC profile for 4.4-4.6ghz. I still need to update the rest of the sections, but I updated the first one.

I get 10.34 at 4.7ghz and 2666mhz memory with 39x uncore, but i set 1.4v on the CPU(just for a quick run) so it might be throttling a bit.


----------



## ABAD1DEA

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sin0822*
> 
> Tat isn't bad man, i thought you were like stuck at 4.3ghz or somthing by the way you were dissapointed
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> let your room cool down a bit and try later! lol
> 
> BTW Guys *UPDATE*
> I have updated the guide for Retail CPUs. Also adding in some things and made some things more clear. In the UEFI it says to keep the VIN 400mv at least above the CPU VCore, i added that in. I Bolded some sections. I added in stasio's recommendation to increase memory size in AIDA64(i gave you credit stasio as well). I also updates a second OC profile for 4.4-4.6ghz. I still need to update the rest of the sections, but I updated the first one.
> 
> I get 10.34 at 4.7ghz and 2666mhz memory with 39x uncore, but i set under 1.4v (1.38) on the CPU(just for a quick run) so it might be throttling a bit.


yeah i just did random settings for 4,7 ghz under 1,4 volts. haha i also put in 42 uncore and it just runs

https://lh3.googleusercontent.com/-BlUGAOM9x_4/UcUAPhk8JAI/AAAAAAAAFe8/uz3CoW6IkHk/w1352-h845-no/uncore4445ghz.jpg

but my problem why i rage so much is because i cant run cinebench on 4,8 ghz. i just dont get it whats wrong here.


----------



## Sin0822

nothing is wrong, lol CPUs have limits man


----------



## ABAD1DEA

yes but you can higher the volts and it should get more ghz with that. how would you guys break world records on LN2 if the cpus limit would be 4,5 ghz? i bet you can clock my cpu which i have on ln2 higher than 6 ghz
and if with haswell there is really a wall where u get limited like 4,5 ghz than i have to say that intel failed hard.


----------



## Alatar

Heat also causes instability. And chips scale with voltage better when the temps are lower.


----------



## ABAD1DEA

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Alatar*
> 
> Heat also causes instability. And chips scale with voltage better when the temps are lower.


thats why i delidded my cpu. its all fine i just wonder why cinebench can run fine on 4,7 ghz and doesnt on 4,8 i mean 100 mhz?


----------



## Alatar

Sometimes you just hit a wall.

It would probably run just fine if you were able to lower the temperatures and then added just a tad of extra volts.

But you could always try bumping vrin and vring.


----------



## ABAD1DEA

i am now stable in prime95 small FFTs 4,6 ghz but its close to 90°C
i think i have to find a other way of testing for 4,7 ghz








[edited]
i switch over to AIDA64 and will try to run it for one hour


----------



## PorkchopExpress

im waiting for ppl to hit 4.8. i can get 4.7 easy at 1.3v can boot and run at 4.8 but it dies on stress test. i thought my ram was my problem and just installed some fresh sticks. (x2 8g g.skill trident x 2400) but had a setback. my stupid mushkin ssd died. it wouldnt work on the intel satas but would work on the other 2
non intel satas, now it died all together.of course i lost my oem win 7 disk







thats what i get for buying american lol. taiwan ftw! had to reinstall on my samsung 840. will try again,


----------



## ABAD1DEA

it looks like i can get my cpu 4,7 ghz stable. its ok for the beginning and way faster than my 5 ghz i7 2600k








4,7 ghz haswell is like 5,3 ghz sandy bridge


----------



## Terraformer

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ABAD1DEA*
> 
> it looks like i can get my cpu 4,7 ghz stable. its ok for the beginning and way faster than my 5 ghz i7 2600k
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 4,7 ghz haswell is like 5,3 ghz sandy bridge


Ugh, I have had bad luck with CPU's... my 920 didnt go high, my 2600k didnt go 5ghz...
It seems according to the VID at stock I have an OK cpu tho.. VID is 1.1... so that is average. on this 4470k
For the fun of it I tried 5ghz on my 4470k but it required insanely high volts, 1.5v just to get it booting.
Could have been some other voltage too tho, but seeing I need 1.3v at least to get 4.6ghz to run a few minz on AIDA64 stress test without BOSD... I prolly am again not so lucky.

I have delidded this 4470 but I dont have the good paste yet... currently got some crappy paste on it, tho its not more crappy than intel's goo that they put on anyway as I do get alot better temps already under load -12c at avarage.
I run 4.6ghz a bit easier than without delid, so it has to do with heat as with many of us.


----------



## ABAD1DEA

i am pretty sure i had a bios issue. a few days ago with the old bios i wasnt stable @4,5 ghz. now with the newest bios and some cmos resets i am even on 4,7 ghz 100% stable.
i cant get to 4,8 tho i think its also the bios.
a few years ago i bought sandy bridge on release and most stable was about 4,6 ghz and after a few months and a new bios with better options 5 ghz was no problem


----------



## ABAD1DEA

lol, AIDA64 doesnt even stress my pc. i watched youtube all the time and surfed the web felt like pc is in idle


----------



## Terraformer

I see you have a UDH4, what BIOS do you use?
I have just downloaded the F6j for my UDH5 but it didnt make any difference.


----------



## ABAD1DEA

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Terraformer*
> 
> I see you have a UDH4, what BIOS do you use?
> I have just downloaded the F6j for my UDH5 but it didnt make any difference.


i use GA-Z87X-UD4H - F6h
i also switched PSUs twice so mainboard was off power a while maybe that also fixed something.

i will try 4,8 ghz later on and i will post my current 4,7 ghz stable settings


----------



## Terraformer

Well, something was DEFINATELY wrong with the bios settings, you were right, thanks!

I am not sure yet if this is stable, I just punched in some numbers and I am here atm with 4.7 Ghz.
Still low memory tho.



I could see something was wrong with the BIOS as booting was taking really long... so long i was thinking it was hanging.
This completely was solved after the first BIOS reset.
So what I did..
Reflashed F6i..
Reset it with the button on the mobo.
Reflashed F6j..
Reset it again with the button on the mobo.
And here I am..

Also I noticed before the reset, the clocks are not so strange anymore, I was never able to get a 100 Mhz bclk, always something like 99.55 or 99.68 something like that.
Now a nice and smooth 100 Mhz.
Another sign that I could see that something was wrong was GTL was giving me weird numbers as well. Which now also works again.

So now maybe I can start fresh with a normal working board lol..


----------



## BlockABoots

So if im keeping my memory at stock speed and settings, would altering - VCCSA, VIOD & VIOA make my OC anymore stable??

Also for a 4.6-4.7 OC where do we want to be look at for the uncore setting?

Also any ideas wht my BCLK is show as zero....



I know CPU Ring voltage is to help stabilise the uncore freq, so higher uncore needs more CPU Ring voltage, but is the VRIN also to do with the uncore as well??


----------



## Terraformer

@ Blockaboots, I spoke about it in the post just before yours.








Bclk at 00 and when you set it at 100 or whatever else, nothing changes.
Just one big mess.. I solved it by reflashing bios and resetting it with the button on the main board.

btw As you have also an UDH5, there is a new BETA bios now, F6j.

I was wondering the same thing, I don't really think you need to bump it with low memory speed and sub 5ghz OC.
The L3 cache however is also controlled by the IMC, L3 cache does increase alot because of upping the multi's.
So in theory the IMC will lag behind and might need a bump.. But I have tried this and noticed no stability gain at all from it.
I leave it at auto...

In Sid's guide however he mentions about giving it a 0.025v bump but i tried that and gained nothing from it.
So i dunno...

At the moment I am testing 4.7 Ghz with a low Uncore of 37.
I could prolly set it higher but I am still ruling out wether or not that i need vcore or something else.
I guess ideal would be around 40 uncore with 4.7 Ghz. It is my goal that i got in my head anyway.


----------



## BlockABoots

Ok ill try the latest BIOS version.

Regarding the VRIN voltage, SIN says that Intel recommends it should be set to 0.4v above what ever the vcore is, so it my vcore is 1.230v i should be setting the VRIN at 1.630v?? VRIN voltage has no effect on the uncore setting right?

As atm i have set uncore as default 35, and am just trying to see what voltage i need for a 4.6Ghz OC and am just adjusting the vcore and VRIN voltages, but im not sure if increasing the VRIN over the 0.4v+ of whatever the vcore is set at actually makes a difference or not??


----------



## Terraformer

Yes it makes a big difference.

Vrin is the voltage to the voltage regulator on the die.
The VRM regulates the voltage to the cores.

You see in Sid's guide that he talks about loss of power when applying more voltage to the cores.
This 0.4 difference may count for stock core voltages, but when applying more voltage to the cores, means there is more loss in the VRM that needs more voltage thru Vrin.

So for example, 1.4v Vcc might need 2.1 Vrin while 1.070v Vcc only needs 1.5v Vrin.
The harder the cores will pull current from the VRM on the die, the more the VRM will want from the VRMs on the mainboard. And you do that by increasing Vrin.

Hope i am clear with explaining.


----------



## BlockABoots

Ok thanks. Just update the BIOS to F6j, and reset the bios, but still BCLK reads zero in TweakLauncher


----------



## Terraformer

Did you reset with the button on the mainboard? just resetting thru the bios itself is not enough.


----------



## BlockABoots

Yeah i updated the bios then the system restarted, loaded into windows, quit windows and shut down then pressed the reset button on the mobo, the turned system on was asked if i wanted to load optimal defaults are reboot which i did, then loaded into windows and BCLK is still zero

maybe i should try switching to the 2nd bios??

Regarding the VRIN voltage, once i have a stable OC with just adjusting the vcore and VRIn, when i move on to upping the uncore freq, does this have an effect on the VRIn, or it it only CPU ring the uncore effects?


----------



## Terraformer

Yes try the second Bios... prolly still has F3 in it tho lol if you didnt flash it yet.
Mine had it anyway..

The ring, also demands current, and by upping the multi of uncore, the ring will demand more current too.
This is why Sid speaks about the extra added heat from a high uncore multi will not weigh up to the performance gain.


----------



## dean_8486

Just got MPower Max/4770k, very different to sandy! Just started to overclock, currently at 4.7Ghz, having BSOD124 at x48 any tips for squeezing out more juice.
One thing I have noticed is that under load (prime95) the multi is changing from x45 to x47 is this normal or should it be constant at x47? (I use turbo so the CPU idles lower, don't want constant high volts)

4.7Ghz 1.3v in bios Memory 2800Mhz


----------



## Terraformer

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dean_8486*
> 
> Just got MPower Max/4770k, very different to sandy! Just started to overclock, currently at 4.7Ghz, having BSOD124 at x48 any tips for squeezing out more juice.


0x124 is the bane of the haswell's it seems, many ppl have this error, and only this error. It can mean too low vcore, too low Vrin (that results in too low vcore so that one is logical) and or and not limited to too low Vring....
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dean_8486*
> 
> One thing I have noticed is that under load (prime95) the multi is changing from x45 to x47 is this normal or should it be constant at x47? (I use turbo so the CPU idles lower, don't want constant high volts)


It is normal if you set it up like that, by setting the turbo multi's to 47.. But I wouldnt OC like that.
You can leave out the turbo-ing to higher multis by leaving the turbo for the seperate cores on auto. At least that is how it works on Gigabyte, not sure on MSI.

I agree with having constant voltage not being very ideal but for troubleshooting it is the way to go imo.
It rules out alot of things. And when you have your OC stable then you can always bring back the C states, EIST and turbo one by one.

Also i recommend you read the first post in this thread, it is very helpful. also for non Gigabyte users.
And yeah Sandy is a breeze compared to this


----------



## BlockABoots

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Terraformer*
> 
> Yes try the second This is why Sid speaks about the extra added heat from a high uncore multi will not weigh up to the performance gain.


So for a 4.6-4.8Ghz OC its not worth going over 4ghz uncore then??

So when you reflashed your bios, did you let the PC boot back into windows, or did you turn the PC off as soon as it had finished flashing and pressed the mobo reset button?? Im a bit peed off with the location of the reset button, as my old X58 gigabyte mobo had the reset button on the rear I/O panel so you didnt need to take the side panel of the case off just to get to it


----------



## Terraformer

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BlockABoots*
> 
> So for a 4.6-4.8Ghz OC its not worth going over 4ghz uncore then??
> 
> So when you reflashed your bios, did you let the PC boot back into windows, or did you turn the PC off as soon as it had finished flashing and pressed the mobo reset button?? Im a bit peed off with the location of the reset button, as my old X58 gigabyte mobo had the reset button on the rear I/O panel so you didnt need to take the side panel of the case off just to get to it


Yeah leave it at 4ghz imo..

After i reflashed, i waited for it to boot and let it go in to the bios, and then i pressed the reset button on the mobo.
So it got double resetted.

Yep reset button is in a bad place, but it is a bit of an enthousiast board i guess, some ppl dont even have it in a case. Just on a stand..


----------



## BlockABoots

Hmm, changed to the 2nd BIOS which was F3, as you said. I decided to load into windows to see if TewakLauncher was reporting a value for BCLK but it wasnt. I then turn the PC off, and then did the following

1. Pressed the Reset BIOS button
2. PC turned on and was asked to load optimal BIOS defaults and reboot
3. Rebooted into Q-Flash
4. Flashed to F5 BIOS version
5. PC cold started twice and then i went into bios, pressed BIOS reset button
6. PC turned off and then on and was asked to load optimal BIOS defaults and reboot
7. Loaded into windows and still no value for BCLK in TweakLauncher.
8, I repeated the above steps for BIOS version F6i, and that had the same results and then the same steps again for BIOS version F6j.

I dont know what else to try really, am wondering if this is having an effect on my OC at all, if its not reading the correct value?. Should the BCLK setting in the BIOS be as 'AUTO' or '100.00' when overclocking?? I have noticed that CPU-Z does report the Bus Speed changing from 100.00 to 99.99 now and again when stressing, i would have thought seeings as i have set it manually to 100.00 in the BIOS it should never change??


----------



## Cyro999

Missed the screenshot like a noob, but just finished 10 min encode. Ran for hours live encoding with ht on (ht off was just to test ibt - since i updated bios i started getting lower gflops with ht on, like with other cpu's)

Was a bad bios all along, went from failing at 1.35vcore to passing at 1.315, gg

Thanks Sin, lifesaver


----------



## BlockABoots

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Cyro999*
> 
> 
> 
> Missed the screenshot like a noob, but just finished 10 min encode. Ran for hours live encoding with ht on (ht off was just to test ibt - since i updated bios i started getting lower gflops with ht on, like with other cpu's)
> 
> Was a bad bios all along, went from failing at 1.35vcore to passing at 1.315, gg
> 
> Thanks Sin, lifesaver


Nice, what are your VRIN and CPU Ring volts? and uncore setting?


----------



## Cyro999

That's 34x uncore, 1.88vrin i think. 1.2 ring volts, i didn't optimize them with working bios yet


----------



## BlockABoots

Should the CPU Base Clock setting (BCLK) be set to 100.00 or Manual?. If set to Manual, then what do you need to change the, 'Host/PCI-E Clock' and 'Processor Base Clock' settings to, have also noticed 'Host Clock Value' is still grey out

If you have disabled the iGPU (onboard CPU graphics) should you change the 'CPU Graphics Voltage' from AUTO, down to something really low to help with stability and heat if the iGPU is disabled and same with the iGPU clock down to like 400 (which is the lowest setting)?

And finally, regarding the vcore and VRIN voltages, what would cause the most heat, if you had a stable OC which had a higher vcore voltage than VRIN, or a stable OC that had a higher VRIN voltage than vcore??


----------



## BlockABoots

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Cyro999*
> 
> That's 34x uncore, 1.88vrin i think. 1.2 ring volts, i didn't optimize them with working bios yet


You could probably turn the VRING

You could probably turn the VRING down a fair bit then, it on a 34 uncore atm, as your not stressing uncore yet!?


----------



## Cyro999

Probably, it didn't seem to make insane temp differences and i just wanted stability


----------



## ABAD1DEA

ok my 4,7 ghz settings but i just put random numbers in and its stable, maybe it would be stable with less Volts i have to try that today

47 multi
Vcore 1.4
36 uncore
LLC extreme
Vrin 2.0
Ring 1.1


----------



## BlockABoots

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ABAD1DEA*
> 
> ok my 4,7 ghz settings but i just put random numbers in and its stable, maybe it would be stable with less Volts i have to try that today
> 
> 47 multi
> Vcore 1.4
> 36 uncore
> LLC extreme
> Vrin 2.0
> Ring 1.1


To be fair you have put the absolute max settings in for a 4.7 OC, so it would be a given that it should be stable, could probably get away with:

47 multi
vcore 1.36-1.38
40 uncore
LLC extreme
Vrin 1.975
ring 1.175


----------



## ABAD1DEA

now i am 1,33 Vcore and still can run cinebench. i will also run 1 hour AIDA64 now and check
this 4,7 ghz are so smooth now like not even 4,5 ghz was that. i like haswell


----------



## Cyro999

1.4vcore is far too high, 1.33vcore is too hot for me with a silver arrow and a lot of care for airflow, it's hotter than i'd like. Seems fine at 1.32, but i wouldnt run small fft for hours with closed case. If you don't have really high end cooling you probably dont want to use those volts


----------



## ABAD1DEA

yes guys you should stop using prime after 4,6 ghz and switch over to AIDA64. it doesnt heat up the cpu so much and you can overclock higher


----------



## ABAD1DEA

sometimes bios settings change back to auto after pc restart which makes it unstable again


----------



## Sin0822

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ABAD1DEA*
> 
> sometimes bios settings change back to auto after pc restart which makes it unstable again


which board and which BIOS? If you are using one of the latest BETAs, the latest were pulled and then re-uploaded with a fix. Otherwise next week some other fixes are coming as well.


----------



## Sin0822

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BlockABoots*
> 
> Hmm, changed to the 2nd BIOS which was F3, as you said. I decided to load into windows to see if TewakLauncher was reporting a value for BCLK but it wasnt. I then turn the PC off, and then did the following
> 
> 1. Pressed the Reset BIOS button
> 2. PC turned on and was asked to load optimal BIOS defaults and reboot
> 3. Rebooted into Q-Flash
> 4. Flashed to F5 BIOS version
> 5. PC cold started twice and then i went into bios, pressed BIOS reset button
> 6. PC turned off and then on and was asked to load optimal BIOS defaults and reboot
> 7. Loaded into windows and still no value for BCLK in TweakLauncher.
> 8, I repeated the above steps for BIOS version F6i, and that had the same results and then the same steps again for BIOS version F6j.
> 
> I dont know what else to try really, am wondering if this is having an effect on my OC at all, if its not reading the correct value?. Should the BCLK setting in the BIOS be as 'AUTO' or '100.00' when overclocking?? I have noticed that CPU-Z does report the Bus Speed changing from 100.00 to 99.99 now and again when stressing, i would have thought seeings as i have set it manually to 100.00 in the BIOS it should never change??


make sure the latest ME driver is installed, i will check right now with the UD5H and make sure it is working.


----------



## ABAD1DEA

i can run 4,7 ghz stable now Sin but still not cinebench 4,8 ghz


----------



## BenchAndGames

For now, with this settings its sable 9 hours in Prime95, with 90% memory used, more time may be stable, but I had to stop, I needed to use the PC.

i7-4770k # Batch L312B508
Gigabyte G1. Sniper 5 # Bios F6h
VID 1.176v ( I know, its very BIG )

RAM Memory: Auto
Clock Ratio: x42
Uncore Ratio: x40
VRin Overdrive: Extreme
PCW Phase Power: Extreme Porfile
VRin: 2.00
VRing: 1.15
VCore: 1.26



I keep tested the stability !!


----------



## BlockABoots

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sin0822*
> 
> make sure the latest ME driver is installed, i will check right now with the UD5H and make sure it is working.


ME driver?
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BenchAndGames*
> 
> RAM Memory: Auto
> Clock Ratio: x42
> Uncore Ratio: x40
> VRin Overdrive: Extreme
> PCW Phase Power: Extreme Porfile
> VRin: 2.00
> VRing: 1.15
> VCore: 1.26


What is 'PCW Phase Power' for???


----------



## BenchAndGames

Sorry, its PWM Phase Control, I mean LLC for CPU.


----------



## ABAD1DEA

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BenchAndGames*
> 
> For now, with this settings its sable 9 hours in Prime95, with 90% memory used, more time may be stable, but I had to stop, I needed to use the PC.
> 
> i7-4770k # Batch L312B508
> Gigabyte G1. Sniper 5 # Bios F6h
> VID 1.176v ( I know, its very BIG )
> 
> RAM Memory: Auto
> Clock Ratio: x42
> Uncore Ratio: x40
> VRin Overdrive: Extreme
> PCW Phase Power: Extreme Porfile
> VRin: 2.00
> VRing: 1.15
> VCore: 1.26
> 
> 
> 
> I keep tested the stability !!


you could also lower the uncore it doesnt have much effect
VRIN 1.8 to 1.9 should also be fine


----------



## BlockABoots

It would appear having all the CPU and voltage power aving option enabled in the BIOS, causes my system to be unstable, im guess in dont need them all on, which ones do i need so the CPU clock speed and voltage lowers when not in use?


----------



## snoppy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BlockABoots*
> 
> It would appear having all the CPU and voltage power aving option enabled in the BIOS, causes my system to be unstable, im guess in dont need them all on, which ones do i need so the CPU clock speed and voltage lowers when not in use?


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sin0822*
> 
> *The GIGABYTE Z87 / Ultimate Haswell Overclocking(OC) Guide*


----------



## stasio

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BlockABoots*
> 
> ME driver?


Intel Management Engine Interface Driver
http://www.gigabyte.my/products/product-page.aspx?pid=4483&dl=1#driver


----------



## BenchAndGames

Yes, but it's better if I can get 4GHz stable, I think it is safe VRING 1.15v

Keep tested this days !!


----------



## ABAD1DEA

4,7 ghz
39 uncore
Vrin: 1.95
Vcore: 1.40
Vring: 1.15
LLC: Extreme



4,8 ghz cinebench still not stable
5,0 ghz not bootable in windows


----------



## Bartouille

Just want to point something out for those having trouble having a custom voltage while keeping the great 0.1 idle voltage.

Having Turbo, C1E, C3, C6/C7, Eist on auto DID NOT work for me, the cpu didn't downvolt, I had to set them on ENABLED.









Edit: nvm said something stupid, leave Turbo DISABLED otherwise it will bypass your OC.


----------



## adamlee05

Latest update so far









4770K - L310B492

4.8/1.26v was stable overnight, so I'm testing 4.9 now. I've been running AIDA 3.0 for about 2.5 hours so far, while gaming/youtube/skype with no issues yet.



Direct link to full-size image: http://cdn.overclock.net/1/12/1276d05c_4.91.35Preliminary.png

Although its in the picture, I'll list information either way.

- UD4H Bios F6g
- 100.00 BCLK
- 49x Core
- 45x Uncore
- 1.8 VRIN
- 1.345 VCORE
- 1.356 VCORE during AIDA
- 1.20 VRING
- 0.1 System Agent
- Auto VIOA / VIOD
- 16x Memory
- 1.35 VRAM

Averaging ~59C across all cores during testing.

Delid, Liquid Ultra, H220 Push-config.


----------



## ABAD1DEA

looks like an amazing cpu. whats the VID?


----------



## BlockABoots

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *stasio*
> 
> Intel Management Engine Interface Driver
> http://www.gigabyte.my/products/product-page.aspx?pid=4483&dl=1#driver


Yeah i already have that installed, any other ideas why BCLK migh still be shwing as zero in TweakLauncher?

Well finally got 4.6Ghz OC stable for Video Encoding with Ripbot. I needed:

BCLK: 100
Cores: 46
Clock: 46
Uncore: 42
VRIN: 1.880
Vcore: 1.250
VRING: 1.165
LLC: Extreme

I was able to get OCCT and AIDA64 stable with with just these settings:

BCLK: 100
Cores: 46
Clock: 46
Uncore: 45
VRIN: AUTO
Vcore: 1.205
VRING: AUTO
LLC: AUTO

so not sure why i needed another 0.050v, adjustments for VRIN & VRING, lower the uncore alot and use extreme for LLC, just so video encoding would be stable!!??.

Now im sure alot of people dont do video encoding so probably wont notice if there system is still unstable, but just goes to show that ADIA64 doesnt stress your system enough to class it as 100%. What the heck does video encoding stress more than what ADIA64 does??


----------



## adamlee05

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ABAD1DEA*
> 
> looks like an amazing cpu. whats the VID?


Optimized defaults with all energy functions off, stock clocks, CPU-Z shows 1.020 Vcore. Is this what you meant?


----------



## BlockABoots

Hmmm im not sure the problems im having with getting my system stable when video encoding is to do with my CPU or voltage used, i think it might be the memory causing problems. Im having to use a vcore of 1.310v for 4.7Ghz OC and thats still not enough to make the system stable for video encoding (still BSOD). Before i noticed that i had a problem with stability and video encoding my system was stable at 4,7Ghz at just 1.260 vcore with OCCT and ADIA64!!! for 3 hours.

I have just this moment, changed the multiplier for my memory from x16 (1600mhz) down to x13 (1333mhz) and loosened the timings from 8,8,8,24 to 9,9,9,24 and lowered the vcore from 1.310v back down to 1.260v, and was able to achieve 15 minute in video encoding before the system BSOD, I had tried this before without altering my memory settings and as soon as i started the video encoding the system BSOD!!... so this would point to the memory. Any suggestions on what else i can do with the memory??

What can i use to test my memory on its own?


----------



## Cyro999

Quote:


> Hmmm im not sure the problems im having with getting my system stable when video encoding is to do with my CPU or voltage used, i think it might be the memory causing problems. Im having to use a vcore of 1.310v for 4.7Ghz OC and thats still not enough to make the system stable for video encoding (still BSOD). Before i noticed that i had a problem with stability and video encoding my system was stable at 4,7Ghz at just 1.260 vcore with OCCT and ADIA64!!! for 3 hours.


Welcome to my world man (few days ago atleast)

I updated bios as sin said, it helped a lot (on ud3h, il fill out my sig soon i guess) the default bios was pretty bad. My CPU seems pretty similar to yours too, needs a bit more volts

For memory, i used Superpi 32m, and i also just ran adia for 3 hours on test cache and test system memory, a friend also told me to just load RAM in prime (so i threw up 7000mb RAM prime with error checking etc, which exposes problems pretty quickly if you have a completely bad/wrong RAM oc)

I'm still in the process of narrowing things down and going slowly, keep me updated on the if/when/how's if you make more progress on getting volts down for video encode loads

I think i'm pretty low now. I passed some stuff at a chunk under 1.3v, but i doubt prime would 24+ hour with less than like 1.31-1.32, i seem to (had some issues last night but i think that was just ram and uncore) be fine for x264 at just a little above that so there's not the huge gap there used to be, where i failed x264 at even 1.35vcore a few times - that was pretty much down to enabling VRIN llc (extreme) which made system more stable in general and allowed me to optimize things better, and miracle bios update that made things work a lot better


----------



## BlockABoots

Yeah im just not sure what the video encoding with Ribpot is stressing out the system more that what OCCT and ADIA64 did, as i have said i was able to have much lower vcore when stressing with those 2 programs for 3 and half hours, but then noticed i got a BSOD when i did my first video encoding, and now for 4.7Ghz it would appear i need more that 1.310v where before it happyly passed 3 and half hours with ADIA64 on 1.260 vcore. Just seems ridiculous


----------



## amtbr

Is there a way to get the core speed to drop to 800mhz and get the core voltage to drop as well? I got my CPU to 4.4 ghz easy with all the power savings features on, but it would be nice to have it drop the core voltage along with the core speed while idling then crank up under load.


----------



## dean_8486

Make sure your vcore is set to adaptive, and the windows power plan is set to balanced. High performance pormer plan will cause CPU and vcore to run at 100% constantly


----------



## adamlee05

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dean_8486*
> 
> Make sure your vcore is set to adaptive, and the windows power plan is set to balanced. High performance pormer plan will cause CPU and vcore to run at 100% constantly


Unless you change the advanced power plan settings. There is an option to allow speeds to drop


----------



## dean_8486

On my board msi Mpower Max z87 , even if I edit those high performance settings the CPU will change between x42 and x45 with a slight drop in voltage. If I use balanced the CPU will change from x8 to x45 and drop volts very low on idle.


----------



## adamlee05

mine will do that occasionally, until I load up the CPU with an intensive task. Afterwards, it goes into normal 0.1v 800mhz operation.


----------



## BlockABoots

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dean_8486*
> 
> Make sure your vcore is set to adaptive, and the windows power plan is set to balanced. High performance pormer plan will cause CPU and vcore to run at 100% constantly


Do the Gigabyte mobos have an adaptive setting then, as i havent seen it just CPU Offset


----------



## Darkz0r

Since my 4770k sucks so much I'm sticking with 43x for 24/7 operation.
No current game can push my system anyways...unless I'm gaming in 3D, but then I need another 7970, CPU OC won't cut it, so it's not worth it.
I'm starting to regret my Haswell, my i5 760 is running @ 3.6 Ghz @ stock voltage for over a year, I think, with a Hyper 212+. So much easier to OC.
I doubt I gained a lot in performance, but anyways...

Currently using these settings after a lot of testing:
43x multi
39x uncore
1.20v core (though it goes to 1.212 when on 100% load. Tried 1.80v but crashed after 20mins prime95)
100 mhz bus (though I think it makes no difference settings it to 100 or auto'ing it...it's always at 99,8 or something)
RAM @ 11-12-12-30 @ 1.60v (even thought the XMP profile is 1.65v, I think the profile is overdoing it) - Kingston HyperX Beast 2400 16g
CPU system agent +0.1v (since memory stability is such a pain in the arse, the 2400mhz XMP profile doesn't even work)
Everything else on auto, EIST and everything on auto as well.

(I tried testing with vin, vring and **** but it didn't seem to do much for me)
Temps:
Full load 65C TOPS, average temp is 60C full load. Idle is around 25C. With 44x multi it goes to 70C, 73C tops.
It's winter here, so I'm thinking in the summer my 65C max might go to 70C. So it's still all good.
Case fans @ minimum all the time.


----------



## PorkchopExpress

mines stable and set at 4.5 at 1.250 manual, but when i set it to adaptive it takes itself to 1.328 or so.







when i try playing with the offset it crashes because it will switch between the lowered voltage and offset voltage. really annoying. should i just keep it at manual 1.250 or let it volt itself to 1.3** ?


----------



## Darkz0r

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PorkchopExpress*
> 
> mines stable and set at 4.5 at 1.250 manual, but when i set it to adaptive it takes itself to 1.328 or so.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> when i try playing with the offset it crashes because it will switch between the lowered voltage and offset voltage. really annoying. should i just keep it at manual 1.250 or let it volt itself to 1.3** ?


If it's stable @ 1.25 why change?
Adaptive is known to overvolt!


----------



## Sin0822

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *amtbr*
> 
> Is there a way to get the core speed to drop to 800mhz and get the core voltage to drop as well? I got my CPU to 4.4 ghz easy with all the power savings features on, but it would be nice to have it drop the core voltage along with the core speed while idling then crank up under load.


Yes enable C3 and EIST and you can disable C6/C7 and C1E. Leave turbo on auto, that is if you are using a GBT Z87 board.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BlockABoots*
> 
> Do the Gigabyte mobos have an adaptive setting then, as i havent seen it just CPU Offset


yes it is always adaptive, Intel recommended that for any overclocking adaptive be used. So it is always on, but you can also use offset even though i am not sure why you would b/c you can drop voltage without using it.


----------



## PorkchopExpress

i guess i could but i figured why give it full juice when its at idle most of the time. an attempt to be less harsh on the components. everyone on here set to manual?


----------



## Darkz0r

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PorkchopExpress*
> 
> i guess i could but i figured why give it full juice when its at idle most of the time. an attempt to be less harsh on the components. everyone on here set to manual?


Set to manual and enable EIST, then the voltage will go down when needed!
I don't think anyone (sane) is overclocking Haswell with adaptive, it overvolts too much with the same results as manual!

If you want to downclock as well, enable the C states.


----------



## PorkchopExpress

got ya lol ya while playing with settings adaptive it took it to 1.5**v !!! crazy. im sneaking in this thread tho as i have the asus board,, shhhh sill informative tho. my board only has c- states on/off i think


----------



## Sin0822

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PorkchopExpress*
> 
> got ya lol ya while playing with settings adaptive it took it to 1.5**v !!! crazy. im sneaking in this thread tho as i have the asus board,, shhhh sill informative tho. my board only has c- states on/off i think


yea the GBT board wont do that unless you don't manually set the voltage and increase the multiplier.


----------



## BlockABoots

If your using XMP memory profile is it best to set the memory speed, timings and voltage all as AUTO??


----------



## Sin0822

yes best to not touch them, however i like to set the DRAM votlage myself.


----------



## Darkz0r

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BlockABoots*
> 
> If your using XMP memory profile is it best to set the memory speed, timings and voltage all as AUTO??


I think I read somewhere that if you enable XMP and change any DRAM parameter the profile doesn't get applied.
But yeah, leave on auto if you are using XMP.

Just installed Noctua 14D RPM reducers and temps are the same with less noise. Nice!Lol


----------



## jb7

Prime95 goes fine, but AIDA64 gives me whea_uncorrectable_error. Any ideas?

Ratio 46, Vcore 1.3v, VRIN 1.8v, Uncore = 43


----------



## Darkz0r

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jb7*
> 
> Prime95 goes fine, but AIDA64 gives me whea_uncorrectable_error. Any ideas?
> 
> Ratio 46, Vcore 1.3v, VRIN 1.8v, Uncore = 43


Try raising VRIN maybe to 1.85 and VRING 1.15
If doesn't work, try VRIN auto.

If that doesn't work maybe it's gaming stable but not AIDA stable, so try playing some games for hours. If it works, keep at it







Stress tests put unreal loads, I had a lot of OC's that couldn't pass test but I could game for 6 hours straight.


----------



## jb7

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Darkz0r*
> 
> Try raising VRIN maybe to 1.85 and VRING 1.15
> If doesn't work, try VRIN auto.
> 
> If that doesn't work maybe it's gaming stable but not AIDA stable, so try playing some games for hours. If it works, keep at it
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Stress tests put unreal loads, I had a lot of OC's that couldn't pass test but I could game for 6 hours straight.


Still got the whea_uncorrectable_error unfortunately







though it took longer to appear this time, not sure whether that's because I raised VRIN?


----------



## Sin0822

yea raising the VIN helped a little bit. See if lowering your uncore helps.


----------



## jb7

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sin0822*
> 
> yea raising the VIN helped a little bit. See if lowering your uncore helps.


Thanks. Unfortunately whea_uncorrectable_error still appears


----------



## Sin0822

what did you lower the uncore too?

BTW how does Prime95 do? It passes but AIDA fails? Are you using AIDA64 version 3.0 or greateR?


----------



## jb7

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sin0822*
> 
> what did you lower the uncore too?
> 
> BTW how does Prime95 do? It passes but AIDA fails? Are you using AIDA64 version 3.0 or greateR?


Lowered uncore to 41

Prime95 I tested for 20 minutes (not long enough I know), but no issues

Yep I'm using Aida64 v3 (latest version downloaded today)


----------



## Darkz0r

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jb7*
> 
> Lowered uncore to 41
> 
> Prime95 I tested for 20 minutes (not long enough I know), but no issues
> 
> Yep I'm using Aida64 v3 (latest version downloaded today)


Go play some games, Aida is too demanding. Your OC might be fine!
VRIN can be upped to 1,9. Not sure how safe 2,0 is, but you can always try that.


----------



## Sin0822

2.0 is fine but it wil add heat.


----------



## BenchAndGames

This question may be silly, but the Turbo Boost Technology, I have to disable it in the BIOS for OC ?
I see one video of you " *Sin0822* " in Z77, and here disable the Turbo Boost for OC. The name of the video " Z77X-UP7 4.5GHz and 2666MHz Memory Overclocking Guide "

Here in Haswell also have to disable it ?


----------



## Sin0822

nah you can leave it on auto, you can disable it if you want tho


----------



## XtremeCuztoms

Hmm,

I'll just follow the "Extreme Noob" settings..








Nice guide.


----------



## Fgcgt817

Finally did it. No goddamn annoying 124 BSODs during Prime95, no freezing oder other bull***** (sometimes freeze ingame due to nVidia 320.18)

4,5GHz @ 1,25Vcore
43 Uncore @ 1,2Vring
Vrin 1,9V
LLC medium
Ram @default (can´t change in F6e)

Prime 27.9 maximum heat -> 75°C hottest Core

intense gaming (Battlefield 3 / Crysis 3 for many hours) -> all cores below 60°C! (55 - 59°C)
all temps are on air cooled... thermalright true spirit 140

So, i´m quite happy








Just waiting for another Biosversion, in which i could change my ram settings. (very stable @F6e)


----------



## jb7

Making progress guys

Lowered it to 4.5ghz, AIDA64 seems to run fine..


----------



## Fahrenheit85

Hmm so I looked at your guide and set my rig to profile 1 with my 4770k and Z87X UD4H. I cant even get mine stable with the highest limits at 4.4 with that profile. Prime 95 will run for a bit and temps are like 90-92 on hottest core but after about 10 minutes or so I get BSODed. Running the F5 BIOS, did I just get a real bad chip?


----------



## Darkz0r

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Bene24*
> 
> Finally did it. No goddamn annoying 124 BSODs during Prime95, no freezing oder other bull***** (sometimes freeze ingame due to nVidia 320.18)
> 
> 4,5GHz @ 1,25Vcore
> 43 Uncore @ 1,2Vring
> Vrin 1,9V
> LLC medium
> Ram @default (can´t change in F6e)
> 
> Prime 27.9 maximum heat -> 75°C hottest Core
> 
> intense gaming (Battlefield 3 / Crysis 3 for many hours) -> all cores below 60°C! (55 - 59°C)
> all temps are on air cooled... thermalright true spirit 140
> 
> So, i´m quite happy
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Just waiting for another Biosversion, in which i could change my ram settings. (very stable @F6e)


Keep in mind that overclocking Haswell has a inverse relationship with RAM. If you have low ram speeds = easier to OC. So it might be stable now, but you go from like, 1333 to 2133 or 2400, expect it to fail. Though I hope not, but that's how Haswell works mostly.
Quote:


> Hmm so I looked at your guide and set my rig to profile 1 with my 4770k and Z87X UD4H. I cant even get mine stable with the highest limits at 4.4 with that profile. Prime 95 will run for a bit and temps are like 90-92 on hottest core but after about 10 minutes or so I get BSODed. Running the F5 BIOS, did I just get a real bad chip?


***, 90C? That's crazy. *Stop it now lol.*

Are you using stock cooler or something? Maybe your thermal paste is REALLY ****ed up, or your cooler isn't seated right.

Load optimized defaults, set vcore to 1.20, multi to 43x and see if that works.


----------



## zeezz

Hey all,

Great thread going here. I have a lowly GA-Z87-D3HP but have gotten decent results with my i7-4770k so far. Trying to get to 4.5ghz stable on air.

4.4GHZ has been fine for 10+hours on AIDA stress test. I am seeing average of 75* C over 10 hours according to AIDA, but I guess it has spiked to 92-93 a few times on the cores...

Multiplier: 44
Uncore: 40
VCCIN: 1.86
VCore 1.24
VRING: 1.099


----------



## Cyro999

I'd see if you can lower vcore with 34x uncore (so you know it's stable), setting VCCIN llc (if you didn't already) and poking around with vccin to see if anything significantly helps, it can be worth raising if you can lower vcore significantly

You're probably stuck there because of temps, perhaps you could try disabling avx instructions to see if your temps are a lot lower (though i guess that doesn't help you, because you'd have to re-enable for better performance anyway..), or download x264 benchmark 5.0.1 and check your temp averages and max in pass 2 of that, but nothing really seems "off" there, you're probably just at limits with cooling. 1.32-1.34vcore on silver arrow, with 8 threads loaded runs a lot, lot hotter than i'd like, to the point of it probably not being too viable for a long term OC that is comfortable for sustained high loads, and i have sub-20c ambients


----------



## perfectm

Hi,

I'm VERY new at over clocking and this guide has been very helpful. One question, I'm running version F3 of my bios. And I don't have a setting for VRIN override LLC

My board is Z87MX-D3H


----------



## Fgcgt817

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Darkz0r*
> 
> Keep in mind that overclocking Haswell has a inverse relationship with RAM. If you have low ram speeds = easier to OC. So it might be stable now, but you go from like, 1333 to 2133 or 2400, expect it to fail. Though I hope not, but that's how Haswell works mostly.


Yep, I think so too. But I´ll test it as soon as there´s an official F6 Bios for my Z87X-D3H. My RAM ist atm at XMP settings (1600, 9 9 9 24, 2T) and I don´t even know how much more performance I get by overclocking my RAM. (it´s less, isn´t it ?)

If just some more FPS in latest games...I won´t change it, because main purpose is just gaming. I do no benchmarks at all.


----------



## Eratherm

Hey, nice guide, it really helped me out alot, I just have a quick question regarding the cpu voltage. I set my voltage to 1.248 in the bios, but in cpu z my voltage is listed as 1.26,yet in aida 64cpuid and Easytune my voltage is listed as 1.248. Which one is correct?

I have another quick question regarding the stability of my clock as well, here are my settings:

4,5GHz @ 1.248Vcore
40 Uncore @ 1.15Vring
VRIN 1.778

I managed to run aida 64 with these specs for around 30 minutes and the results were stable, with temps around 78c, but I'm wondering if my Vrin is too low?

thanks for the guide!


----------



## Fahrenheit85

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Darkz0r*
> 
> Keep in mind that overclocking Haswell has a inverse relationship with RAM. If you have low ram speeds = easier to OC. So it might be stable now, but you go from like, 1333 to 2133 or 2400, expect it to fail. Though I hope not, but that's how Haswell works mostly.
> ***, 90C? That's crazy. *Stop it now lol.*
> 
> Are you using stock cooler or something? Maybe your thermal paste is REALLY ****ed up, or your cooler isn't seated right.
> 
> Load optimized defaults, set vcore to 1.20, multi to 43x and see if that works.


Using a AiO 240 cooler with MX4 paste. I thought the thermal limit was 100? Also I get BSOD after a few minutes of stress testing at 43x at 1.20, temps where low 70s


----------



## Ronsanut

Thanks Sin . Awesome as always. I have ain i7-4770k to test on both the Z87X-OC and the Z87Force OC boards. I started with the X-OC and can get to 4.6 with 1.26 Vcore but it seems to hang during testing at about 23 minutes in a 30 minute run without using the LinPak option using OCCT 4.4.0. The system seems to run fine and then just freezes, No BSOD , nothing just a complete lockup. Pressing the reset button a couple of times is required to reset. I have it under water, just the CPU, and an AX240 Rad and DDC Pump/Res setup. Temps never go over 81C using thios setup with this VCore . I have craked up the VCore to 1.28 and the same thing happens but then the temps get up into the low to mid 90's under load.

Any suggestions ? I will go in and try what you have suggested above and see what that brings me.

Ron
Aka "Ronsanut"


----------



## BlockABoots

If the RIN and CPU RING settings are left as AUTO, what range do the scale to?. Do they go above the 1.800 and 1.050 stated next to the 'AUTO' text in the BIOS?


----------



## BenchAndGames

I have these memories RAM, G.Skill Trident X 2600 MHz 10-12-12-31-2t, 1.65v

If I load the XMP profile in the bios, and not swich anithyng to System Agent after 10 minutes with Prime95, I have BSOD.

What voltage need to the System Agent, taking into account that these memories I have done work with a Asus Maximus V Formula + 3770K, with VCCIO 1.05V / VCCSA 1.075v , 2600 MHz fully stable.

One think more, I need to put the same voltage for System Agent / I/O Analog / I/O Digital ?


----------



## Trumpeter1994

I'm getting the Message
Missing Operating System after installing the F6H bios on my UD4H and Powercycling (flipped off psu uplugged 24 pin cleared cmos and removed and replaced the battery)
Boots fine though if i flip on the backup bios (still running the Stock F3 on that)

Oops sorry meant to post this in the owner's thread. you can delete it i'm gonna take it there.


----------



## Tiger S.

Thank you for this thread. I was hesitant because of some misinformation out there. I'm upgrading my sig, and putting my 980x on the farm.. The jump for me from 1366 to 1150 is pretty significant, I have to start somewhere, I cant get new cards until i have pci 3.0


----------



## BobsCooling

Trumpeter - All you need to do is to pull your USB drive out after flashing the F6h BIOS! I had this same problem. After I read the "Missing operating system" message, I just removed my USB stick that QFlash was using, and hit the reset button. With no USB present, the BIOS then loaded my OS from the hard disk. I then shut the PC down, and started up hitting Delete to get into the newly installed BIOS. I also have a Gigabyte Z87X-UD4H. I suspect the F6h image has the USB drives ahead of the hard disks in the Boot order.


----------



## Trumpeter1994

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BobsCooling*
> 
> Trumpeter - All you need to do is to pull your USB drive out after flashing the F6h BIOS! I had this same problem. After I read the "Missing operating system" message, I just removed my USB stick that QFlash was using, and hit the reset button. With no USB present, the BIOS then loaded my OS from the hard disk. I then shut the PC down, and started up hitting Delete to get into the newly installed BIOS. I also have a Gigabyte Z87X-UD4H. I suspect the F6h image has the USB drives ahead of the hard disks in the Boot order.


Yeah lol I figured it out. Main reason it struck me was because it wouldn't do it on the backup bios. I used the boot menu to select my SSD and it booted fine, and then of course I felt like a complete idiot.


----------



## BobsCooling

Updated my rig to Haswell. Closing in on a stable 4.6 GHz OC. Testing 1.304 Vcore, 1.90 VRin, 1.15 VRing at present. I am using Ubuntu right now, so I've had to roll-my-own stress tests, because plain Mprime hits it too hard with the AVX instructions, especially on short FFTs. So I am running XBoard with 2 gnuchess engines duking it out at 5000 minute time limit, and also running Mprime with only long FFts. The chess running weakens the heat impact of the Mprime. I am also going to try to learn how to video encode on Ubuntu, as a more realistic AVX stress test.

How do I change my rig description to my Haswell?


----------



## VodkaAndBeer

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BobsCooling*
> 
> Updated my rig to Haswell. Closing in on a stable 4.6 GHz OC. Testing 1.304 Vcore, 1.90 VRin, 1.15 VRing at present. I am using Ubuntu right now, so I've had to roll-my-own stress tests, because plain Mprime hits it too hard with the AVX instructions, especially on short FFTs. So I am running XBoard with 2 gnuchess engines duking it out at 5000 minute time limit, and also running Mprime with only long FFts. The chess running weakens the heat impact of the Mprime. I am also going to try to learn how to video encode on Ubuntu, as a more realistic AVX stress test.
> 
> How do I change my rig description to my Haswell?


46 multi. vcore 1.248, vrin, 1.84, vring 1.305(im using auto, it ranges from 1.1 to 1.305 under load), and i suggest using turbo enabled and c3 enabled so ure voltages drop when just browsing or watching a movie, worth a try


----------



## IceB

Hi All,

I have just registered to thank Sin for the guide and to share my first impressions of 4770K.
The rig is UD5H with Noctua D14 and GSkill 2600 c10 [email protected]
So far testing the OC with open stand.
I have decided to upgrade from my good old [email protected] running for years now watercooled on DFI LP UT P35.
As a pc hardware reviewer for the local web site i had my hands through all the CPU generations for last years, but it was not convinient enough for me to take an upgrade step, but the time has come now.
This rig will be silently air cooled for me with corsair 550D.
One important thing that i have to say about the haswell is the lack of the cpu IHS soldering.
My cpu (L312B161) was going crazy hot at 4.3 with 1.18v spiking to 90+C on prime in 10 minutes making the D14 looking like a stock heatsink.
Trying higher freqs required higher voltage that was almost immidiately caused 100C core temp on prime.
Reassembling the heatsink made 0 difference.
So i have decided to go for the deliding and putting some MX2 after making some glue and the paste gentle cleaning. And what a difference!
I am priming now with 4.6 with 1.26v in bios ( 1.272 in CPUZ), 1.15v ring and 1.9V VRIN , uncore 41.
4 hours into the priming now with average temps 85C (max 94C on the hottest core) on the IGP.

Thanks again Sin and all of you here! Thumbs UP !


----------



## Trumpeter1994

Do you guys think it's alright heat wise if my processor spikes up to ~ 85 in Aida but doensn't remain there for more than like a second and tends to stay in the upper 60s to 70s aread most of the time?


----------



## Tiger S.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BobsCooling*
> 
> How do I change my rig description to my Haswell?


Go to my profile on the top of this page then scroll to the bottom and either add a rig or change existing one.


----------



## BobsCooling

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Tiger S.*
> 
> Go to my profile on the top of this page then scroll to the bottom and either add a rig or change existing one.


Thanks:thumb:


----------



## Forceman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Trumpeter1994*
> 
> Do you guys think it's alright heat wise if my processor spikes up to ~ 85 in Aida but doensn't remain there for more than like a second and tends to stay in the upper 60s to 70s aread most of the time?


Yeah, that's fine, and pretty normal (the temp spikes as it runs different tests).


----------



## Cyro999

Hey guys: are OCCT readings accurate for volts? I was thinking of buying a multimeter, but i didn't yet.

It graphs Vcore and Frequency which seems to show frequency dropping and some pretty impressive downvolting under the CPU load of GPU stress test + error checking (which put like 15% load on my cpu) which is really nice (i couldn't see vcore dropping in software before, from the few programs i had) but:

My 1.86 VRIN with extreme LLC is reading as ~2.04 in OCCT, which isn't what i expected. Is that accurate? (anyone who knows, or can multimeter it)

And if so, be careful setting VRIN, that's quite the gap if it has been read properly


----------



## FtW 420

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Cyro999*
> 
> Hey guys: are OCCT readings accurate for volts? I was thinking of buying a multimeter, but i didn't yet.
> 
> It graphs Vcore and Frequency which seems to show frequency dropping and some pretty impressive downvolting under the CPU load of GPU stress test + error checking (which put like 15% load on my cpu) which is really nice (i couldn't see vcore dropping in software before, from the few programs i had) but:
> 
> My 1.86 VRIN with extreme LLC is reading as ~2.04 in OCCT, which isn't what i expected. Is that accurate? (anyone who knows, or can multimeter it)
> 
> And if so, be careful setting VRIN, that's quite the gap if it has been read properly


Software voltages are almost never accurate, how close they are depends on the board (quality boards are usually in the right ballpark). Different boards at the same setting may give different results on the multimeter.


----------



## Cyro999

Thanks


----------



## phaseshift

Just got my new chip, I think I found her.

46x multi
uncore is set on auto
vcore 1.2v
all C-states enabled
1.5v DRAM
everything else on auto


----------



## dean_8486

Congrats, looks like a decent chip


----------



## sdk163

Hi guys,

Thanks to sin0822 for this amazing guide. I have cracking my head to overlock my newly bought i7-4770k to 4.5ghz and always fail for many days until I saw this guide. I bought my MSI Z87 MPower board before knowing this thread. Else I will sure go for GA Z87x-OC.

I have a question here, hope the experts here can give me some advises - I'm clocking to 4.5ghz now by following the "Easy 4.4/4.5/4.6GHz Template: guide". And using Aida64 to do the stress test. But The tests can only sustain slightly more than 3 hrs then blue screen. So my question is:

1) Is that mean my system still not good? Can't sustain 4.5ghz??
2) how do I know / test which component is failing?
3) what's the recommended hours to perform a stress test & if pass then consider good?
4) any further recommendation / test suggestion for me?

My hardware as follow:

i7-4770k + MSI Z87 M Power
Phanteks PH-TC14PE
2x 16GB Ripjaw DDR3-1600 CL9
GA GTX650 OC 1gb (nvidia)
Seasonic M12 II 650w
CORSAIR Vengeance C70 case

The setting in my bios as follow:

Adjust clock ratio: 45
Intel turbo boost: enable
Adjust ring ratio: 43
Dram frequency: DDR3-1600mhz
XMP: enable
CPU core V: 1.22
CPU ring V: 1.16
(The rest set as auto)

P/s: the phantek air cool perform pretty well. Idle temperature @ 40-50C and stress test ard 83-91C. Guys, pls let me know if u need any print screen to attach coz this is my 1st time doing manual over clocking. -_-"

Million Thanks to you folks!!!







awaiting your advise...


----------



## Forceman

Yes, that means your overclock is not stable at the settings you have now. Normally that just means increase the Vcore a bit and test again, but with Haswell there are a few more options. I'd take the Ring Ratio back to 36 first, to eliminate cache problems (either that or run just the cache test portion of Aida to see if 43 is stable). Then if it is still crashing you can try bumping the Vcore a bit - 1.22 is pretty low for 4.5, so I'd try 1.25 and see if that stabilizes it, but you might need 1.3V+ for that speed. Finally you might need to adjust the CPU Input Voltage (might be called VCCIN or VRIN depending on the board) - seems like something from 1.9 to 2.0 works well for a lot of people.

Then test with Aida to see if it is stable - normally people shoot for 12 hours of stress testing, but Haswell and Aida is new enough that I'm not sure that there is an accepted length just yet. But if it passes 6 hours I'd probably call that good enough for normal use. You can also check some x264 encoding using Handbrake or something, as that seems to crash a lot of Aida stable overclocks.


----------



## dean_8486

With Aida64 I have passed many hours with no crashes or blue screens (124!!!







). But when I run Prime95 I find that it can crash within minutes.


----------



## Fulvin

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dean_8486*
> 
> With Aida64 I have passed many hours with no crashes or blue screens (124!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ). But when I run Prime95 I find that it can crash within minutes.


Prime95 is obsolete as stability test. More or less, has always been. I have no idea why so many still use it.


----------



## dean_8486

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Fulvin*
> 
> Prime95 is obsolete as stability test. More or less, has always been. I have no idea why so many still use it.


But surely if it is cause BSOD in minutes when AIDA64 is passing means that its uncovering more issues with system stability?


----------



## phaseshift

Hey sin, was wondering if you can help me stabilize this chip:

- 48x multi
- 1.30v core
- VRIN External Override = 1.850v
- 45x uncore
-VRING voltage = 1.150v
- C3 enabled the rest are disabled
-LLC = Extreme
-VRIN Current Protection = Extreme
-Pwm Phase Control = eXm

right now just finished a 32mb super pi run will run aida64 in a little bit. But just looking at those settings what else would you recommend to get her stable running 24/7?


----------



## dean_8486

raising v-ring voltage helped me alot with stability.


----------



## IceB

Need some advice here.
To finalize my benchs for the 24/7 usage i have installed all the hardware into the case Corsair 550D.
Previously i was OCing the 4770k with open stand on the IGP with only 1 ssd connected.
The results were 4.6,with uncore 41, vring 1.15, 1.9 vin with the gskill ram running 2600 c10 4x4gb with xmp profile on Seasonic platinum 760w.
The mb was nstalled to the case and the intel igp was disabled, amd [email protected] was installed,as well as pci Asus Essence and 5 additional hard disks.
After that my OC profile just crashes loading windows.
The case is open and the temps are OK.
So i have started from the beggining.
Eventually what was crasing the oc is the Uncore ratio combined with the DDR speed.
Right now i can reach the same stability on 4.5ghz with the similar settings only with :
Uncore 35 and ddr at 2600c10 with xmp or
Uncore 41 with ddr at 1600c11.
Raising the voltage (vcore/vin/vring) makes no difference.
What's wrong ?
Why is the whole system acts like this with the hardware installed, while without the addintional hardware it runs all right ?
What will i earn/loose productivity wise giving up on the uncore oc and living it on 35 in order to get my ram to 2600c10 ?
Is the stock cache multi bottlenecks the productivity (especially photo editing) considerable ?
Any suggestions to get both uncore oc with the ram speed ?

Thanks a lot.


----------



## BenchAndGames

Please, respond me this...
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BenchAndGames*
> 
> Its not to much add +0.2v for System Agent, 0.2v for I/O Digital and 0.2v for I/O Analog ??
> 
> With these voltages, the memories seem stable, I could spend 10 hours of prime95, and before adding nothing in these parameters, in 8 minutes had BSOD.
> Today I run prime95 more time, but I want to know if 0.2v is dangerous for the CPU ...
> 
> This is for 2400 MHz, 10-12-12-31-2t 1.65v


----------



## Sin0822

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BenchAndGames*
> 
> Please, respond me this...


Yea that is fine, upto +0.3v for 24/7, make sure tho you can cool the CPU as those two voltages will increase temperatures. We also don't know how it will affect haswell in the long term, so no promises, but +0.2v might be okay.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *IceB*
> 
> Need some advice here.
> To finalize my benchs for the 24/7 usage i have installed all the hardware into the case Corsair 550D.
> Previously i was OCing the 4770k with open stand on the IGP with only 1 ssd connected.
> The results were 4.6,with uncore 41, vring 1.15, 1.9 vin with the gskill ram running 2600 c10 4x4gb with xmp profile on Seasonic platinum 760w.
> The mb was nstalled to the case and the intel igp was disabled, amd [email protected] was installed,as well as pci Asus Essence and 5 additional hard disks.
> After that my OC profile just crashes loading windows.
> The case is open and the temps are OK.
> So i have started from the beggining.
> Eventually what was crasing the oc is the Uncore ratio combined with the DDR speed.
> Right now i can reach the same stability on 4.5ghz with the similar settings only with :
> Uncore 35 and ddr at 2600c10 with xmp or
> Uncore 41 with ddr at 1600c11.
> Raising the voltage (vcore/vin/vring) makes no difference.
> What's wrong ?
> Why is the whole system acts like this with the hardware installed, while without the addintional hardware it runs all right ?
> What will i earn/loose productivity wise giving up on the uncore oc and living it on 35 in order to get my ram to 2600c10 ?
> Is the stock cache multi bottlenecks the productivity (especially photo editing) considerable ?
> Any suggestions to get both uncore oc with the ram speed ?
> 
> Thanks a lot.


whynot try to benchmark uncore ratio versus memory speed. it seems that retail haswell CPus have this type of limit where it is either uncore or memory. However PCI-E devices have an affect on uncore as well b/c the uncore ratio also controls the speed of the ring bus and the cache, the PCI-E controller can also be affected b/c it is on the rung bus kind of, and so any extra PCI-E devices or any extra DMI data(extra PCH devices) can produce a lot more ring bus action.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *phaseshift*
> 
> Hey sin, was wondering if you can help me stabilize this chip:
> 
> - 48x multi
> - 1.30v core
> - VRIN External Override = 1.850v
> - 45x uncore
> -VRING voltage = 1.150v
> - C3 enabled the rest are disabled
> -LLC = Extreme
> -VRIN Current Protection = Extreme
> -Pwm Phase Control = eXm
> 
> right now just finished a 32mb super pi run will run aida64 in a little bit. But just looking at those settings what else would you recommend to get her stable running 24/7?


Hey wow you are prettyhigh up there with the frequency and everything. If you want to increase staiblity you can do the following:
Lower Uncore
Increase vRing
Increase Vin
Lower CPU Core frequency
In that order if you experience issues.

A question or two, first off why is C3 enabled but not EIST? You just want the vcore to drop, but the CPU frequency? I guess that woudl be okay but if you get crashes at idle, you might want to disable C3 or enable EIST>

BTW you can use HyperPI for quick stability, it is super pi but in 8 threads.


----------



## phaseshift

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sin0822*
> 
> Hey wow you are prettyhigh up there with the frequency and everything. If you want to increase staiblity you can do the following:
> Lower Uncore
> Increase vRing
> Increase Vin
> Lower CPU Core frequency
> In that order if you experience issues.
> 
> A question or two, first off why is C3 enabled but not EIST? You just want the vcore to drop, but the CPU frequency? I guess that woudl be okay but if you get crashes at idle, you might want to disable C3 or enable EIST>
> 
> BTW you can use HyperPI for quick stability, it is super pi but in 8 threads.


So a few questions, does having c-states disabled cause extra heat on the CPU? I'll try your suggestions. I tried cinebench and BSOD with 124 now that usually vcore, but can I also use your suggestions instead of raising vcore to stabilize the chip?

Also, if I delid and right now the CPU needs 1.30v, after delid is there a possibility that I can lower the vcore, or maybe even stabilize it with it being delidded?


----------



## Sin0822

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *phaseshift*
> 
> So a few questions, does having c-states disabled cause extra heat on the CPU? I'll try your suggestions. I tried cinebench and BSOD with 124 now that usually vcore, but can I also use your suggestions instead of raising vcore to stabilize the chip?
> 
> Also, if I delid and right now the CPU needs 1.30v, after delid is there a possibility that I can lower the vcore, or maybe even stabilize it with it being delidded?


having c-states disable(EIST too) will cause your CPU to always run at full speed so yes, more heat, but better performance should also occur. Your CPU isn't delidded? lol then yea 4.8ghz is very hard to stabilize without delid, I would say take the CPU frequency down to 45x and see ifyou are stable there, there really isn't much you can do. VCore has the biggest affect, then you can play with VIN and then mess with vRing.


----------



## phaseshift

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sin0822*
> 
> having c-states disable(EIST too) will cause your CPU to always run at full speed so yes, more heat, but better performance should also occur. Your CPU isn't delidded? lol then yea 4.8ghz is very hard to stabilize without delid, I would say take the CPU frequency down to 45x and see ifyou are stable there, there really isn't much you can do. VCore has the biggest affect, then you can play with VIN and then mess with vRing.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sin0822*
> 
> Yea that is fine, upto +0.3v for 24/7, make sure tho you can cool the CPU as those two voltages will increase temperatures. We also don't know how it will affect haswell in the long term, so no promises, but +0.2v might be okay.
> whynot try to benchmark uncore ratio versus memory speed. it seems that retail haswell CPus have this type of limit where it is either uncore or memory. However PCI-E devices have an affect on uncore as well b/c the uncore ratio also controls the speed of the ring bus and the cache, the PCI-E controller can also be affected b/c it is on the rung bus kind of, and so any extra PCI-E devices or any extra DMI data(extra PCH devices) can produce a lot more ring bus action.
> Hey wow you are prettyhigh up there with the frequency and everything. If you want to increase staiblity you can do the following:
> Lower Uncore
> Increase vRing
> Increase Vin
> Lower CPU Core frequency
> In that order if you experience issues.
> 
> A question or two, first off why is C3 enabled but not EIST? You just want the vcore to drop, but the CPU frequency? I guess that woudl be okay but if you get crashes at idle, you might want to disable C3 or enable EIST>
> 
> BTW you can use HyperPI for quick stability, it is super pi but in 8 threads.


I'd like to delid the cpu but only if I knew that I can guarantee stability but I don't think they'll ever bee any guarantees lol.


----------



## BenchAndGames

Ok, but dont worry, I do not want to have the same CPU, 10 years time xDD

With 1-3 years is more than enough !


----------



## sdk163

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Forceman*
> 
> Yes, that means your overclock is not stable at the settings you have now. Normally that just means increase the Vcore a bit and test again, but with Haswell there are a few more options. I'd take the Ring Ratio back to 36 first, to eliminate cache problems (either that or run just the cache test portion of Aida to see if 43 is stable). Then if it is still crashing you can try bumping the Vcore a bit - 1.22 is pretty low for 4.5, so I'd try 1.25 and see if that stabilizes it, but you might need 1.3V+ for that speed. Finally you might need to adjust the CPU Input Voltage (might be called VCCIN or VRIN depending on the board) - seems like something from 1.9 to 2.0 works well for a lot of people.
> 
> Then test with Aida to see if it is stable - normally people shoot for 12 hours of stress testing, but Haswell and Aida is new enough that I'm not sure that there is an accepted length just yet. But if it passes 6 hours I'd probably call that good enough for normal use. You can also check some x264 encoding using Handbrake or something, as that seems to crash a lot of Aida stable overclocks.


Hi Forceman,

Thank you so much for your sharing. I have some more to ask before heading to your suggestion. Pardon me if my question is a bit dum coz this is my first time doing manually testing with little or no knowledge. wish you can help me more. So heres my proposed test method:

1) I start with test the Cache test for 6 hrs fr the ring ratio: 43. If pass then probably the voltage of vcore hving issue go step (2). Else, down to 36 n test for another 6 hrs. If Pass then go for step (2)

2) increase the vcore to 1.25v and VCCIN to 1.9v then test fr 6 hrs. If fail within 6 hrs increase Vcore to 1.3v & VCCIN to 2v & test for 6 hrs Right?? if everything allright then thanks god!!!

3) what's the max voltage fr Vcore & VCCIN we shod nt exceed?? So it won't spoil the hardware.

4) during stress test, my CPU heat fluctuate betw 85-93C. Is it alright fr long hrs of stress testing? will it be the reason it fail after long hour of test?

5) what is Uncore & Vin?

6) any recommended stress test program? or what do you currently using?









7) if happened that I lower the ring ratio to 36, increase vcore to 1.3v, VCCIN for 2v, Vring 1.16v & it still fail. is that mean my CPU is out of the 20% range?

Many thank again!! Hear form u soon.

if anyone can shre your though pls give me some help... eagerly wan to get it work.

cheers everyone!!


----------



## IceB

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sin0822*
> 
> whynot try to benchmark uncore ratio versus memory speed. it seems that retail haswell CPus have this type of limit where it is either uncore or memory. However PCI-E devices have an affect on uncore as well b/c the uncore ratio also controls the speed of the ring bus and the cache, the PCI-E controller can also be affected b/c it is on the rung bus kind of, and so any extra PCI-E devices or any extra DMI data(extra PCH devices) can produce a lot more ring bus action..


I have finally figured out the cause of the OC instability with all the hardware installed.
Well it is much easier, and yet took me 2 days to solve it.

The main cause is power saving C states / EIST that were all on auto.
For some reason after the PCIE video card / PCI sound and the hard disks installation it was just crashing any possible OC.
Disabling all of them stabilized the OC, but I had to find out the way to get the rig stable with the Vdrop and the Multi drop on idle for 24/7 usage.
Enabling any C state caused BSOD.
I have started to eliminate the variables from the equation with the C3 enabled.








Updated the Samsung 840 pro SSD firmware - still BSOD.
Disabled all the hard disks beside the SSD - BSOD.
Took out sound card - BSOD.
So the reason is the 6950 PCIE.
The I have enabled back the integrated graphics of 4770K while still using the PCIE 1 with the 6950... and Voilà...
All came back to normal...
ARE YOU KIDDING ME ?!








However, i do not know the reason for the C states to crash the system while IGP is disabled, but as the matter of fact keeping the IGP enabled made all the difference.
Now all the C states are on Auto as well as the Turbo and EIST.
I have edited the power saving profile advanced settings in Win8 to get the minimum CPU ratio at 5% and as a result got nice Vcore and Multi drop on idle.
Testing now with 4500Mhz at 1.22V / Uncore 41 / 1.15 vring / 4x4GB 2600C10 Gskill.

I hope this will be helpful to anyone struggling with this nonsense


----------



## SkllZ

I just don't understand my CPU. It runs 2.4GHz at 1.20 V.core but for 2.5GHz, it needs 1.27
Is it high?


----------



## Krosh

I'm not sure if i'm missing something, but my UEFI is minimal in the sense that i need to choose all the options to be dispalyed? like i have none of the C states available , so i have to go into set-up of the UEFI and make the display in the tab that i choose. So my real question is, do i have a is this how it now works, i must go through each part and make all items display separately? or have a missed an option to just simply display all options?

Many thanks to all comments that help me with this issue


----------



## IceB

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Krosh*
> 
> I'm not sure if i'm missing something, but my UEFI is minimal in the sense that i need to choose all the options to be dispalyed? like i have none of the C states available , so i have to go into set-up of the UEFI and make the display in the tab that i choose. So my real question is, do i have a is this how it now works, i must go through each part and make all items display separately? or have a missed an option to just simply display all options?
> 
> Many thanks to all comments that help me with this issue


Press F2 in UEFI to change Windows mode to standart. Then browse and change the settings.


----------



## phaseshift

hmm I tried to OC my ram, it's rated at 1866mhz G.Skill Ripjaws X, set the divider to 2133 and dram volts to 1.65v it booted fine but on CPUZ it shows it's still on the default settings.


----------



## t0tum

Iam almost finished with 4.3 OC but iam not quite there yet.

With these settings aim 5 hours stable:
Cpu: x43
Uncore:35
LLC: extreme
Vrin: 1.860
*Vcore: 1.150*
Vring: 1.165

At this stage i cant stabilize by increasing vcore only. Even the slightest bump in vcore gives me instant instability (who would have thought)! So, do i need more VRIN to support my vcore?
Also, you may ask why my uncore is so low. Somehow, i get more stable results and more gflops in intelburn by running low uncore.

UPDATE:

Iam testing now with above settings at x44 and 1.155v - 2 hours through intelburn by now.
Really clueless by now why cant i feed more than 1.17v to my cpu to get anything stable.


----------



## Trumpeter1994

Quick question guys, when in Aida64 should we be testing CPU FPU cache and memory all at once? I've noticed if i just test CPU my temps are really nice but if I add FPU then they skyrocket and for some reason if I add cache, memory and FPU then their not as hot as if i just add FPU.


----------



## Zvejniex

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Trumpeter1994*
> 
> Quick question guys, when in Aida64 should we be testing CPU FPU cache and memory all at once? I've noticed if i just test CPU my temps are really nice but if I add FPU then they skyrocket and for some reason if I add cache, memory and FPU then their not as hot as if i just add FPU.


Yep noticed that too.


----------



## ABAD1DEA

lapped my i7 4770k today


----------



## Krosh

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ABAD1DEA*
> 
> lapped my i7 4770k today


Yea thats not good enough!







hehe....... Great job though, please post your results, i may do my 4670k


----------



## Trumpeter1994

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Zvejniex*
> 
> Yep noticed that too.


It gets way too hot for my tastes if i turn FPU on, like it'll get up into the 80s regularly, but if I run just a plain CPU stress by itself it sits in the 60s


----------



## ABAD1DEA

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Krosh*
> 
> Yea thats not good enough!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> hehe....... Great job though, please post your results, i may do my 4670k


ok tell me which volts and ghz ^^


----------



## xNovax

This will be very helpful for the event on the 6th. Thank you very much.


----------



## phaseshift

hey sin can you share your methods of testing for stability, how long, what programs etc...


----------



## Zvejniex

Was able to boot and do cinebench at 4.7ghz 1.25v haswell bumps to 1.26. is there a way to cancel this?? btw cinebench score was 7.8 with 3.4 uncore just for testing the clock. hawent got the time to do real stability testing yet but i think it wount be.


----------



## ABAD1DEA

CPU: i7 4770k [Delidded & Lapped]
Cooling: Noctua NH-D14, CLU under and on top of the IHS

4,7 Ghz
Uncore: 32
Vcore 1.40
Vrin: 2.0
Ring 1.15
System Agent Voltage + 0.150

LLC: Extreme
VRIN Current Protect: Extreme
PWM Phase Control: eXm Perf.

Room Temperature: 23.1°C


----------



## Krosh

ok day number 2 of OC'ing my system and i'm getting a little lost....

i'm would like a 4.5Ghz with the system i have but i'm not that comfortable with going for this, so i have settled for 4.3-4.2. I'm currently trying to get a 4.2 OC stable. It seems i have a power hungry chip

room temp - 20c
Core max temp during test 72c

Settings -
Multi x42
VRin - 1.9
Vcore - 1.410
RING - 1.2

LLC - Extreme
DDR CH - Extreme
PWM Phase control - eXm Pref

I'm doing an intelburn test as a quick idea if it is stable, then when i pass a test i'll run AIDA64 to do a full test. but when i fail and intelburn test i'm bumping the Vcore by 0.01v at a time, is this the right thing to do? anyone have any suggestions to how i should go about getting this stable?


----------



## EarlZ

Isnt a Vcore of 1.4 a little toasty for it ?


----------



## Zvejniex

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Krosh*
> 
> ok day number 2 of OC'ing my system and i'm getting a little lost....
> 
> i'm would like a 4.5Ghz with the system i have but i'm not that comfortable with going for this, so i have settled for 4.3-4.2. I'm currently trying to get a 4.2 OC stable. It seems i have a power hungry chip
> 
> room temp - 20c
> Core max temp during test 72c
> 
> Settings -
> Multi x42
> VRin - 1.9
> Vcore - 1.410
> RING - 1.2
> 
> LLC - Extreme
> DDR CH - Extreme
> PWM Phase control - eXm Pref
> 
> I'm doing an intelburn test as a quick idea if it is stable, then when i pass a test i'll run AIDA64 to do a full test. but when i fail and intelburn test i'm bumping the Vcore by 0.01v at a time, is this the right thing to do? anyone have any suggestions to how i should go about getting this stable?


If i were you i would seriously stop raising vcore







1.4 is crazy for that freq







Personaly i dont go above 1.3v for safety and stuff. Are you sure your uncore isnt stable not your vcore? Set uncore to 34x and test again.
Im currently at 4.7ghz 1.28vcore 1.9 vrin 1.1 vring.. still have a lot of testing to do though...I bet its not stable and will fail 5hours stress test but i havent got the time, can do cinebench on that and getting 7.91 points. Crazy


----------



## BenchAndGames

1.2v for vRING its not to much realy ??
With Uncore x40 @ 1.15v have a BSOD after 10 hours in Prime95, but x39 its stable, so I want x40 the Uncore, and i will try @ 1.2v.....

No problems this voltage ??


----------



## adamlee05

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BenchAndGames*
> 
> 1.2v for vRING its not to much realy ??
> With Uncore x40 @ 1.15v have a BSOD after 10 hours in Prime95, but x39 its stable, so I want x40 the Uncore, and i will try @ 1.2v.....
> 
> No problems this voltage ??


Are you at 42x core like your signature suggests? If so you're not really going to see a difference between 39x encore to 40x.

I did a lot of benching using 4.9Ghz core speeds, but uncore values between 39-46x. I settled on 44x simple because it didn't require a lot of vring (1.15). However the benching increases between 39-46x were very minimal. Cinebench scored 10.68 @ 39x uncore, and [email protected] 44x. That's great, but I'm never going to notice it. Besides, the vast bulk of that score came from the fact the core is running at 4.9Ghz. I scored lower using 4.8core, 4.6uncore than 4.9core, 3.9uncore.

Edit: and no, 1.2vring is not too much.


----------



## adamlee05

Also I don't think I ever shared my results on this thread, so here it is.

100.00 BCLK
49X Core
44X UnCore
1.8 VRIN
1.3 VCORE
1.15 VRING
drops to 800mhz / 0.132 VCORE
I'm satisfied. 10.79 Cinebench and 141.3 GFLOPS.

http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=2842622


----------



## ABAD1DEA

my i7 4770k sucks

4,5 ghz @ 1,260 V
4,6 ghz @ 1,350 V
4,7 ghz @ 1,435 V

to get stable in Prime95 Small FFTs


----------



## ohhgourami

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *adamlee05*
> 
> Also I don't think I ever shared my results on this thread, so here it is.
> 
> 100.00 BCLK
> 49X Core
> 44X UnCore
> 1.8 VRIN
> 1.3 VCORE
> 1.15 VRING
> drops to 800mhz / 0.132 VCORE
> I'm satisfied. 10.79 Cinebench and 141.3 GFLOPS.
> 
> http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=2842622
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ABAD1DEA*
> 
> my i7 4770k sucks
> 
> 4,5 ghz @ 1,260 V
> 4,6 ghz @ 1,350 V
> 4,7 ghz @ 1,435 V
> 
> to get stable in Prime95 Small FFTs


I hate you both. I need ~1.3V for 4.5ghz


----------



## BenchAndGames

*@adamlee05*

Ok, thank you !!


----------



## Cyro999

I thought people were no longer testing with current version IBT + avx (to get 130+gflops..) because of the overvolting on manual volts? (which is adaptive on giga boards)


----------



## Sin0822

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ABAD1DEA*
> 
> lapped my i7 4770k today


Dude that is pretty nice job!
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *phaseshift*
> 
> hey sin can you share your methods of testing for stability, how long, what programs etc...


I like to first minimum staiblity like run a benchmark that is CPU intensive like cinebench to get a feel for wether it will go anywhere, and then do AIDA64 the latest edition, but run it as long as you want, 1 hour for a quick check, or 12-24 hours for a 24./7 type OC. You can also try to rush method and test like an hour and add a few votlage notches to your vcore, but then you wont know if you are overvolting.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Krosh*
> 
> ok day number 2 of OC'ing my system and i'm getting a little lost....
> 
> i'm would like a 4.5Ghz with the system i have but i'm not that comfortable with going for this, so i have settled for 4.3-4.2. I'm currently trying to get a 4.2 OC stable. It seems i have a power hungry chip
> 
> room temp - 20c
> Core max temp during test 72c
> 
> Settings -
> Multi x42
> VRin - 1.9
> Vcore - 1.410
> RING - 1.2
> 
> LLC - Extreme
> DDR CH - Extreme
> PWM Phase control - eXm Pref
> 
> I'm doing an intelburn test as a quick idea if it is stable, then when i pass a test i'll run AIDA64 to do a full test. but when i fail and intelburn test i'm bumping the Vcore by 0.01v at a time, is this the right thing to do? anyone have any suggestions to how i should go about getting this stable?


Damn dude that is a crapload of vcore!!!! I don't know why you need such high vcore, what is your cache ratio? You might want to try to lower it and see if you can back down on all the other voltages.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BenchAndGames*
> 
> 1.2v for vRING its not to much realy ??
> With Uncore x40 @ 1.15v have a BSOD after 10 hours in Prime95, but x39 its stable, so I want x40 the Uncore, and i will try @ 1.2v.....
> 
> No problems this voltage ??


Yea i think that is okay, unless it is starting to hurt your tempeartures.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Cyro999*
> 
> I thought people were no longer testing with current version IBT + avx (to get 130+gflops..) because of the overvolting on manual volts? (which is adaptive on giga boards)


well the thing is you want to use AVX if you want max stability no matter what the CPU core will provide extra voltage wether on manual or not,unless you have a board with a FIVR bypass(there are only a few) and in that case you still want to use adaptive and not bypass as the bypass voltage is much dirtier and will require more vcore for the same clocks as the FIVR.


----------



## lukerobi

This is just random information if nobody else has tried it yet...

The XSPC Gigbabyte Z77 waterblock will not fit on the Z87 boards even though they share mounting points. There is a single capacitor that prevents it from sitting down properly.


----------



## Krosh

OK, i've had it with trying to teach myself to overclock with haswell...... back to stock clocks until i know what I'm doing. Anyone know of some where i can get training for it or does anyone have spare time to go through it with me? this is something i want to learn to do, i just don't have the ability to teach myself.


----------



## phaseshift

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Krosh*
> 
> OK, i've had it with trying to teach myself to overclock with haswell...... back to stock clocks until i know what I'm doing. Anyone know of some where i can get training for it or does anyone have spare time to go through it with me? this is something i want to learn to do, i just don't have the ability to teach myself.


umm there's a guide on the original post....

what exactly is it that you are trying to do?


----------



## Krosh

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *phaseshift*
> 
> umm there's a guide on the original post....
> 
> what exactly is it that you are trying to do?


Really i never knew







why do you think i'm posting here? But I'm trying to OC my chip strangely enough.

But what i am struggling with is how do i know what voltage i should change after a BSOD or freeze? i have no problem getting a 4.6Ghz to boot, but stable? no chance. I also understand nothing about the uncore, i see people with 4.4Ghz with 38 uncore but the tooltip in the UEFI say's for the uncore to be the same as or higher than the cpu core


----------



## deepor

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Krosh*
> 
> Really i never knew
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> why do you think i'm posting here? But I'm trying to OC my chip strangely enough.
> 
> But what i am struggling with is how do i know what voltage i should change after a BSOD or freeze? i have no problem getting a 4.6Ghz to boot, but stable? no chance. I also understand nothing about the uncore, i see people with 4.4Ghz with 38 uncore but the tooltip in the UEFI say's for the uncore to be the same as or higher than the cpu core


There's this sentence in the original post: "You want the Uncore frequency to be anywhere from 300-500MHz below the CPU Frequency to un-bottleneck the CPU, however if you bring it closer or at the CPU frequency there might be some minor performance gains you could see in benchmarks, going above the CPU speed can create issues with memory."

After that paragraph, there's a picture with a table mentioning what voltage for Vring will most likely work for different uncore settings.


----------



## Nexo

This guide was really easy to understand. It also helped me understand more about overclocking.







I really want to buy my build now!


----------



## dzb87

Hello guys!
I have recently ordered a new platform:
i7-4770k
Gigabyte GA-Z87X-UD4H
G.Skill TridentX DDR3 2x8GB 2400MHz CL10
Noctua NH-D14

Now, I am wondering what OC possibilities can I count on?
How do you estimate the odds to achieve 4.5GHz with acceptable temps?
I am definitely not a fan of disassembling my CPU







Also, I am not a hardcore maniac - 4.5GHz is enough for me.


----------



## Zvejniex

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dzb87*
> 
> Hello guys!
> I have recently ordered a new platform:
> i7-4770k
> Gigabyte GA-Z87X-UD4H
> G.Skill TridentX DDR3 2x8GB 2400MHz CL10
> Noctua NH-D14
> 
> Now, I am wondering what OC possibilities can I count on?
> How do you estimate the odds to achieve 4.5GHz with acceptable temps?
> I am definitely not a fan of disassembling my CPU
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Also, I am not a hardcore maniac - 4.5GHz is enough for me.


And 4.6 you shall get. Geez, probably even more, but tha tdepends on the chip. I run mine @ 4.5 with hyper evo 212 and its no commpetator to the noctua d14


----------



## EarlZ

Ordered my 4770K, hopefully I can get 4.5Ghz minimum at decent voltages!


----------



## Ized

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *EarlZ*
> 
> Ordered my 4770K, hopefully I can get 4.5Ghz minimum at decent voltages!


Seems a bit unrealistic for a "minimum"


----------



## phaseshift

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ized*
> 
> Seems a bit unrealistic for a "minimum"


Before delid:



After delid:


----------



## Sin0822

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Krosh*
> 
> Really i never knew
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> why do you think i'm posting here? But I'm trying to OC my chip strangely enough.
> 
> But what i am struggling with is how do i know what voltage i should change after a BSOD or freeze? i have no problem getting a 4.6Ghz to boot, but stable? no chance. I also understand nothing about the uncore, i see people with 4.4Ghz with 38 uncore but the tooltip in the UEFI say's for the uncore to be the same as or higher than the cpu core


yea deff ignore the tool tip!!!

First lower your uncore and just OC the CPU use a tiny but of vRing like 1.1v ot 1.15v and try some VCOre and try 2.0v VIN.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *phaseshift*
> 
> Before delid:
> 
> 
> 
> After delid:


that is awesome!


----------



## higgsboozin

In BIOS f6k I can't seem to get my 4770k to throttle down to idle, it stays at 4.4ghz at all times. All my Cstates and EIST are enabled, as well as I set the manual vcore to 1.28.
Any suggestions other than going back to f5 BIOS? Thanks!


----------



## dzb87

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dzb87*
> 
> Hello guys!
> I have recently ordered a new platform:
> i7-4770k
> Gigabyte GA-Z87X-UD4H
> G.Skill TridentX DDR3 2x8GB 2400MHz CL10
> Noctua NH-D14
> 
> Now, I am wondering what OC possibilities can I count on?
> How do you estimate the odds to achieve 4.5GHz with acceptable temps?
> I am definitely not a fan of disassembling my CPU
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Also, I am not a hardcore maniac - 4.5GHz is enough for me.


The rig is on my desk now.
I tried 4.4GHz for the begining. 1.20V, 30-minute Linx run was stable, but temperatures are horrible. It was max 90C and most of the time around 87-88C.
Is it normal? I thought this 80EUR Noctua will work better.
I am wondering if it is installed correctly. When testing it is very, very slightly warm. Almonst not warmer than when computer is off.
People in my shop were installing it. Should I go and talk to them?


----------



## BobsCooling

WARNING to Linux Overclockers - Old versions of Prime95 (Mprime) may seg fault!

I kept getting errors while testing my OC in Ubuntu, until I noticed the segment faults were always in the same place, no matter what my OC settings were. I reloaded Ubuntu 13.04 - no change. I down-shifted my BIOS flash for my Z87X-UD4H from F6h to F6f - no change. I tested at "Load Optimized Defaults" - still faulted! That cleared my OC!

I was using Prime95 ver 27.7 (called Mprime in Linux) instead of the latest 27.9. I tested Mprime 27.9 at stock clocks - no fault! I tried out 4.4 GHz Vcore 1.24 - no fault! I am now testing out Vcore 1.22 . . .

Since there has been a lot of complaining about Prime95 by Haswell OCers, perhaps the Windows versions of Prime95 prior to 27.9 also suffer? In Linux, Torture Test option #1, Small FFTs, runs for a while, maybe 1.5 hours. It finishes 4 sets successfully, through size 40K FFTs, and gets most of the way through the size 50K FFT group, and then ver 27.7 seg faults in the terminal window, while ver 27.9 keeps going. I run 4 threads on my i5-4670K.

Anyone having stability problems while testing a Haswell OC in Windows with Prime95 might want to see if Prime95 ver 27.9 works, and let us know the result.


----------



## Anth Seebel

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *IceB*
> 
> I have finally figured out the cause of the OC instability with all the hardware installed.
> Well it is much easier, and yet took me 2 days to solve it.
> 
> The main cause is power saving C states / EIST that were all on auto.
> For some reason after the PCIE video card / PCI sound and the hard disks installation it was just crashing any possible OC.
> Disabling all of them stabilized the OC, but I had to find out the way to get the rig stable with the Vdrop and the Multi drop on idle for 24/7 usage.
> Enabling any C state caused BSOD.
> I have started to eliminate the variables from the equation with the C3 enabled.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Updated the Samsung 840 pro SSD firmware - still BSOD.
> Disabled all the hard disks beside the SSD - BSOD.
> Took out sound card - BSOD.
> So the reason is the 6950 PCIE.
> The I have enabled back the integrated graphics of 4770K while still using the PCIE 1 with the 6950... and Voilà...
> All came back to normal...
> ARE YOU KIDDING ME ?!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> However, i do not know the reason for the C states to crash the system while IGP is disabled, but as the matter of fact keeping the IGP enabled made all the difference.
> Now all the C states are on Auto as well as the Turbo and EIST.
> I have edited the power saving profile advanced settings in Win8 to get the minimum CPU ratio at 5% and as a result got nice Vcore and Multi drop on idle.
> Testing now with 4500Mhz at 1.22V / Uncore 41 / 1.15 vring / 4x4GB 2600C10 Gskill.
> 
> I hope this will be helpful to anyone struggling with this nonsense


Im having the same problem where it loses stability in C-states mode

Unfortunately your solution won;t work for me as I use SLI, so using the IGP isnt an option for me as far as I know. Hopefully can find another way, good work narrowing down the problem !


----------



## EarlZ

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ized*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *EarlZ*
> 
> Ordered my 4770K, hopefully I can get 4.5Ghz minimum at decent voltages!
> 
> 
> 
> Seems a bit unrealistic for a "minimum"
Click to expand...

Is it really that hard/rare to get a chip that can do 4.5?


----------



## adamlee05

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *EarlZ*
> 
> Is it really that hard/rare to get a chip that can do 4.5?


No


----------



## Forceman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *EarlZ*
> 
> Is it really that hard/rare to get a chip that can do 4.5?


Some of them take a lot of volts (and so have sky high temps) at that speed though.


----------



## EarlZ

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Forceman*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *EarlZ*
> 
> Is it really that hard/rare to get a chip that can do 4.5?
> 
> 
> 
> Some of them take a lot of volts (and so have sky high temps) at that speed though.
Click to expand...

In that case, how much clock speed is required for HW to be equal to a 4.8Ghz SB ?


----------



## xtreemeNoob

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Zvejniex*
> 
> And 4.6 you shall get. Geez, probably even more, but tha tdepends on the chip. I run mine @ 4.5 with hyper evo 212 and its no commpetator to the noctua d14


how are your temps with that Evo 212, mention your ambients also. i have a 212 evo and will be going for 4670k within few days so wanted to know.


----------



## IceB

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Anth Seebel*
> 
> Im having the same problem where it loses stability in C-states mode
> 
> Unfortunately your solution won;t work for me as I use SLI, so using the IGP isnt an option for me as far as I know. Hopefully can find another way, good work narrowing down the problem !


I am still using my PCIE ATI [email protected] card.
The only thing that was necessary is to get the IGP enabled.
I have not even installed the Intel graphics drivers in Windows and got it disabled in device manager.
Though I am unsure whether this should or should not work for SLI rig


----------



## Anth Seebel

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *IceB*
> 
> I am still using my PCIE ATI [email protected] card.
> The only thing that was necessary is to get the IGP enabled.
> I have not even installed the Intel graphics drivers in Windows and got it disabled in device manager.
> Though I am unsure whether this should or should not work for SLI rig


Thanks for the tip









how did you enable your IGP , what settings ?


----------



## IceB

One more update for my Haswell / Z87 exp.
I have two 1TB Samsung F3 HDDs ( HD103SJ )
One of was for some reason was not recognized by the Z87 chipset IDE or ACHI.
Connecting it to Marvell connector was the solution, but the I have found that once any of my SATA devices (HDD/DVD) is connected to the Marvell SATA ports, the chassis HDD led was constantly lighten.
Seems to be another bug of my particular board or Marvell ports implementation by Gigabyte.
It was annoying to see the HDD led light all the time ON and I was trying to get the F3 recognized by Intel SATA.
Sometimes it was. Sometimes not.
I have figured out the firmware diffrence between my F3 HDDs.
The one that was and still (touch wood) working correctly has a manufacture year 2011 with firmware 1AJ10001.
The second one WAS 1AJ100E4 manufactured 2009.
I have found this thread related to the older P67 chipset incompatibility with the mentioned HDDs firmware.
I was trying to update the HDD firmware, but was unable to do it on this chipset and was thinking to get to another PC with different probably older chipset to do so. But it was too late.
Once I have turned ON my PC some other day with the HDD still connected to the Intel SATA chipset I have heard the clicking sound from the HDD.
Z87 chipset simply killed this HDD.
It is still clicking with it's heads on any board and unrecognized anymore by BIOS - checked already with different boards.
Keep this in mind,







anyone that upgrading the logics from the older one like me (P35) to the newer ones and has one of the F3 HDDs, check the firmware first and avoid my mistake


----------



## IceB

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Anth Seebel*
> 
> Thanks for the tip
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> how did you enable your IGP , what settings ?


Click F2 in BIOS to get to the normal mode (in case your BIOS starts with windows mode)
Get to Periferals.
Internal Graphics - Enable/Disable.


----------



## Anth Seebel

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *IceB*
> 
> Click F2 in BIOS to get to the normal mode (in case your BIOS starts with windows mode)
> Get to Periferals.
> Internal Graphics - Enable/Disable.


Hmm I don't have that option on my board, will have to figure that one out. It does give me some hope that you were able to enable IGP with crossfire enabled at the same time.


----------



## Sin0822

btw ore info on AIDA64:
"ASUS warned us against using synthetic stress tests like are shown above.

Unvalidated stress tests are not advised ( such as Prime 95 or LinX or OCCT, Intel Burn Test or other comparable applications ). For high grade CPU/IMC and System Bus testing Aida64 is recommended along with general applications usage like PC Mark 7. Aida has an advantage as it is stability test has been designed for the Haswell architecture and test specific functions like AES, AVX and other instruction sets that prime and like synthetics do not touch. As such not only does it load the CPU 100% but will also test other parts of CPU not used under applications like Prime95. Other applications to consider are SiSoft 2013 or Passmark BurnIn. Additionally this generation has a more specialized point of consideration for synthetic stress tests. When using an adaptive vid voltage control will be automatically controlled by the iVR when a complex concurrent AVX load is initialized from Applications like Prime95 or Aida Or LinX more voltage will be supplied than has been defined/requested."
http://hardocp.com/article/2013/06/01/intel_haswell_i74770k_ipc_overclocking_review/7


----------



## Ized

That info is in almost every z87 video that JJ appears in, and its annoying me.

I can do multilple hours of aida64 stressing, and pass fine. And then consistently fail prime95 in blend mode within 5mins, even with extra 0.100v

I dont care if an app suddenly is no longer recommended, if it can crash my overclock then its not stable. Unrealstic load or not, whos to say some optimised application wont do that for a split second crash you.

The same with AvX2 temps, that everyone is ignroing - apps will eventually use this! Your going to have a "stable 2013 aida oc" and come to the conclusion that it sucks in 6months after multiple crashes.


----------



## IceB

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Anth Seebel*
> 
> Hmm I don't have that option on my board, will have to figure that one out. It does give me some hope that you were able to enable IGP with crossfire enabled at the same time.


Your MB is different than mine.

You may try to enable the IGPU Multi-Monitor under on the Advanced \ Chipset Configuration.


----------



## Sin0822

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ized*
> 
> That info is in almost every z87 video that JJ appears in, and its annoying me.
> 
> I can do multilple hours of aida64 stressing, and pass fine. And then consistently fail prime95 in blend mode within 5mins, even with extra 0.100v
> 
> I dont care if an app suddenly is no longer recommended, if it can crash my overclock then its not stable. Unrealstic load or not, whos to say some optimised application wont do that for a split second crash you.
> 
> The same with AvX2 temps, that everyone is ignroing - apps will eventually use this! Your going to have a "stable 2013 aida oc" and come to the conclusion that it sucks in 6months after multiple crashes.


most apps don't even use AVX man.

But the reason it fails in Prime95 is b/c of the heat is much more than in AIDA64.


----------



## Forceman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ized*
> 
> That info is in almost every z87 video that JJ appears in, and its annoying me.
> 
> I can do multilple hours of aida64 stressing, and pass fine. And then consistently fail prime95 in blend mode within 5mins, even with extra 0.100v
> 
> I dont care if an app suddenly is no longer recommended, if it can crash my overclock then its not stable. Unrealstic load or not, whos to say some optimised application wont do that for a split second crash you.
> 
> The same with AvX2 temps, that everyone is ignroing - apps will eventually use this! Your going to have a "stable 2013 aida oc" and come to the conclusion that it sucks in 6months after multiple crashes.


I used to think that, but now I'm not so sure there isn't some issue with Prime95. I can pass 10 runs of IBT and hours of Aida, but Prime95 crashes in less than a minute. Which implies to me that something is wrong with Prime, not that my system is unstable. That's on Win 7 though, I had better success on Win 8 (able to run Prime for extended periods). So either something is different about the way Prime uses the CPU (different from IBT I mean - normally those two tests show pretty consistent results) or something is up with Haswell and Win 7.

But it may be a Win 7 issue, because I need higher volts to be stable on Win 7 than I do on Win 8 with the same tests.


----------



## Forceman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *EarlZ*
> 
> In that case, how much clock speed is required for HW to be equal to a 4.8Ghz SB ?


Depends on the test. At 44 my 4770K was comfortably faster than my Sandy at 4.6. So 4.4 or 4.5 would probably equal or exceed a 4.8 Sandy on at least some tests.


----------



## Cyro999

In some tests, Haswell has like 20% lead over sandy at the same clock, so you could beat 4.8 sandy with 4.1 haswell in x264 for example. Most cases you'd need like 4.3 though


----------



## EarlZ

I mostly game with my system, I just upgraded since I wanted to go mATX.


----------



## Forceman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *EarlZ*
> 
> I mostly game with my system, I just upgraded since I wanted to go mATX.


For gaming even stock speeds won't be a problem. Shoot for 4.3 or 4.4 as a target and you won't be disappointed, but I wouldn't expect anything over 4.5 without a little luck.


----------



## EarlZ

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Forceman*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *EarlZ*
> 
> I mostly game with my system, I just upgraded since I wanted to go mATX.
> 
> 
> 
> For gaming even stock speeds won't be a problem. Shoot for 4.3 or 4.4 as a target and you won't be disappointed, but I wouldn't expect anything over 4.5 without a little luck.
Click to expand...

The magical number of 1Ghz+ OC is always tempting


----------



## Forceman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *EarlZ*
> 
> The magical number of 1Ghz+ OC is always tempting


I know it. I finally gave up on 4.5 and dropped back to 4.4. I can get 4.4 @ 1.33 but 4.5 fails sometimes even at 1.4V. I'm going to try again after some new BIOSes come out, I'm not convinced the chip is entirely at fault. Too many other random issues.


----------



## stasio

I started..........so easy DDR3-2800......








CR1 @ 1.65V (2nd & 3th timing auto,CPU @3.6)


----------



## t0tum

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ized*
> 
> That info is in almost every z87 video that JJ appears in, and its annoying me.
> 
> I can do multilple hours of aida64 stressing, and pass fine. And then consistently fail prime95 in blend mode within 5mins, even with extra 0.100v
> 
> I dont care if an app suddenly is no longer recommended, if it can crash my overclock then its not stable. Unrealstic load or not, whos to say some optimised application wont do that for a split second crash you.
> 
> The same with AvX2 temps, that everyone is ignroing - apps will eventually use this! Your going to have a "stable 2013 aida oc" and come to the conclusion that it sucks in 6months after multiple crashes.


I havent agreed more with anyone before. In my opinion its all marketing related to get higher OC values out of CPU and raise demand for hich OC boards which with chips such as Haswell not reaching full potential. Why can stock system pass prime95 fine and poorly overclocked one cant? I dont even bother with aida64 anymore, after considering myself stable (7 hours aida) i was craching in prime all the time, what a waste of time. Aida gives also lower temps than prime and lynx, no wonder it is recommended.
Stable system is my main goal, dont wanna lose data and precious time.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BobsCooling*
> 
> WARNING to Linux Overclockers - Old versions of Prime95 (Mprime) may seg fault!
> 
> Since there has been a lot of complaining about Prime95 by Haswell OCers, perhaps the Windows versions of Prime95 prior to 27.9 also suffer? In Linux, Torture Test option #1, Small FFTs, runs for a while, maybe 1.5 hours. It finishes 4 sets successfully, through size 40K FFTs, and gets most of the way through the size 50K FFT group, and then ver 27.7 seg faults in the terminal window, while ver 27.9 keeps going. I run 4 threads on my i5-4670K.
> 
> Anyone having stability problems while testing a Haswell OC in Windows with Prime95 might want to see if Prime95 ver 27.9 works, and let us know the result.


I am experiencing the same. Iam running win7 with prime 27.9. I cant seem to pass 21k test 3 times in a row with different settings. While running blend, it takes here 1hr 54min to get to 21k test. If i run it manually at 21k it crashes withing couple of minutes. I dont get bsod's anymore, just rounding errors.
Take note, this is on a stable 4.5 system which withstood about 24 combined hours of aida64 and intelburn.

Anyhow, a iam gonna pass this test too, even if i have to settle on 4.4.


----------



## Diablo85

so...aida FPU stress test...is that a good indication of temps? this is the 4th time i've re-pasted underneath the IHS with a smaller and thinner coat each time, and temps still SKYROCKET up to 100C on Core 0

This is with the 4770k at 1.325 v @4.5ghz


----------



## Forceman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Diablo85*
> 
> so...aida FPU stress test...is that a good indication of temps? this is the 4th time i've re-pasted underneath the IHS with a smaller and thinner coat each time, and temps still SKYROCKET up to 100C on Core 0
> 
> This is with the 4770k at 1.325 v @4.5ghz


The FPU test seems to put temps up to about the same as IBT, so it's pretty much a worst case scenario. But you still shouldn't be reaching 100C delidded with only 1.325V. I am under 80C at that voltage, albeit at a slightly lower freq. What are you using under the lid? How did the application look when you took it apart? The first time I applied normal TIM under there I didn't cover it well enough and I had a dry spot at one end and temps jumped like yours, but a better re-application (and eventual move to CLU) fixed it up.


----------



## Diablo85

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Forceman*
> 
> The FPU test seems to put temps up to about the same as IBT, so it's pretty much a worst case scenario. But you still shouldn't be reaching 100C delidded with only 1.325V. I am under 80C at that voltage, albeit at a slightly lower freq. What are you using under the lid? How did the application look when you took it apart? The first time I applied normal TIM under there I didn't cover it well enough and I had a dry spot at one end and temps jumped like yours, but a better re-application (and eventual move to CLU) fixed it up.


I'm using Noctua NT-H1 under the IHS at the moment. The first time I removed the IHS again, I had a dry spot on the die near the bottom of it. I've cleaned and re-pasted the die 3 different times after that, each with the temps spiking up to 100C on core 0. My temps after a brief run of the FPU test maxxed out at 95/86/82/76 on cores 0-3. This last time I applied the NT-H1 paste to the die, I put the IHS on myself, compressing it to the PCB, and held the IHS in place as I brought the retaining bracket back down over it in the socket. I've already ordered CLU so I should have it in by next saturday. The last time I took the IHS off before the "final" repasting, the application looked fine. Very thin, very well spread across the die.

edit: Grrrrr...I'm done messing around with the pasting this week. Once I get my CLU in, I'll report back on temperatures. >.< Temps are better in AIDA CPU test, but FPU still shoots up to 100C


----------



## SLK

Sin - I set a manual voltage and I have C3 and EIST enabled. I get no voltage drop. This is on a Z87X-D3H.


----------



## Forceman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SLK*
> 
> Sin - I set a manual voltage and I have C3 and EIST enabled. I get no voltage drop. This is on a Z87X-D3H.


How are you checking it? The newer versions of CPU-Z (1.64.1 and up) seem to report the entered voltage instead of the actual. 1.64.0 shows the real voltage, at least for me.


----------



## SLK

hwinfo64 4.21 also CPUz 1.65


----------



## Forceman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SLK*
> 
> hwinfo64 4.21 also CPUz 1.65


Try to check it with CPU-Z 1.64.0, if you can find a copy.


----------



## SLK

I have 1.62 and that seems to be showing the correct voltage values. Ill give it a shot and report back.

EDIT: You are correct. The newer versions of CPUZ are bugged! HWinfo64 beta is showing the correct voltage as well. + Rep for you as well.


----------



## Sin0822

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SLK*
> 
> I have 1.62 and that seems to be showing the correct voltage values. Ill give it a shot and report back.
> 
> EDIT: You are correct. The newer versions of CPUZ are bugged! HWinfo64 beta is showing the correct voltage as well. + Rep for you as well.


yea use CPUz 1.64.0, it seems for 1.65 and others they have tuned it to work for other boards and left out GBT lol, idiots get paid a lot from GBT to make both those skins, they should fix it.


----------



## SLK

I noticed the VID doesn't drop (which really isn't a big deal since Vcore is dropping) I bet CPU-Z is reading the VID now on Gigabyte boards and not the actual Vcore... and I think its possible that ASRock is having the same issue but on a larger scale of applications including their A-tuning software.


----------



## ChrisB17

Question. What should my Rams tRFC be set at? By default its 278.. Normal?


----------



## Forceman

I think mine is 248 (or 238) if that helps.


----------



## BobsCooling

I'm going on vacation for two weeks. Here are settings for my stable 4.4 GHz and 4.5 GHz under Ubuntu Linux 13.04 with a 4670K. I needed some of the memory overclock changes to help with general stability, even though I am running my 8G (2x4) 1866 G.Skill Ares at default 1600 on a Z87X-UD4H.

Common settings:
Uncore 36
Turbo: Dis
C1E: Enabled
C3: Dis
C6/C7: Dis
CPU Thermal: Enabled
CPU EIST: Enabled
CPU VRIN: 1.88
VRing: 1.15
System Agent: +0.15
I/O Analog: +0.15
I/O Digital: +0.15
DRAM Voltage: 1.530V (Default was 1.500V)

Speed VCore LLC Max Temps
4.4GHz 1.19 High 70 68 70 66
4.5GHz 1.24 Turb 75 74 73 71

My stability test consisted of gnuchess playing itself (to lower temps) with Prime95 ver 27.9 Blend. At 4.4 I ran 12 hours, and at 4.5 I ran 18 hours.

Based on the jump in VCore needed to get from 4.4 GHz to 4.5 GHz, I suspect I may succeed in getting 4.6 GHz stable, but that I'll probably run 24/7 on 4.5 GHz. I am cooling on air with a dual fan Thermaltake Frio.


----------



## Trumpeter1994

Hey quick question for Sin(or anybody else that may know about this for that matter),

Why does using FPU stress in AIDA generate so much more heat and is it necessary to run it in order to determine clock speed stability on the cores? What exactly doe the FPU stress do that the regular CPU stress test doesn't?


----------



## SkllZ

I need help guys...
I follow the easy template in page one for i7-4770k. However, I need 1.275V for Vcore if I want a stable 4.5ghz. I can boot 4.5ghz at 1.25 but it's unstable and I'm not sure how to make it's stable without increasing the voltage of Vcore.

Right now, I am running stable 24/7 at 4.4ghz with the setting
CPU VRIN Override LLC: High
CPU VRIN Override Voltage: 1.7
VCore: 1.20V
Ring Voltage: 1.05V
CPU Multiplier: 44x
Uncore: 41x
BCLK: Auto
Turbo: Auto
C1E, C3, C6/C7, and EIST: All Enable

Ram: 1.5V 1600Mhz 10-10-10-27 Corsair Vengeance LP

I'm stuck at making my machine stable at 4.5ghz with 1.25V Vcore


----------



## Zvejniex

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SkllZ*
> 
> I need help guys...
> I follow the easy template in page one for i7-4770k. However, I need 1.275V for Vcore if I want a stable 4.5ghz. I can boot 4.5ghz at 1.25 but it's unstable and I'm not sure how to make it's stable without increasing the voltage of Vcore.
> 
> Right now, I am running stable 24/7 at 4.4ghz with the setting
> CPU VRIN Override LLC: High
> CPU VRIN Override Voltage: 1.7
> VCore: 1.20V
> Ring Voltage: 1.05V
> CPU Multiplier: 44x
> Uncore: 41x
> BCLK: Auto
> Turbo: Auto
> C1E, C3, C6/C7, and EIST: All Enable
> 
> Ram: 1.5V 1600Mhz 10-10-10-27 Corsair Vengeance LP
> 
> I'm stuck at making my machine stable at 4.5ghz with 1.25V Vcore


Try increasing CPU VRIN Override Voltage to 1.9
Btw, Does 1.034v for stock vid sound average?
Max i have ever booted and ran cinebench at 4.8ghz 1.35v 2.0vrin and how far can i take vrin on air (hyper evo 212) because increasing vrin to 2.0 really did stabalize the clock, but by no means its stable since i ran only cinebench and would melt with my hyper evo














non delided.
Oh and achieved almost 8.1, doesnt that sound little too less?


----------



## dzb87

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SkllZ*
> 
> I need help guys...
> I follow the easy template in page one for i7-4770k. However, I need 1.275V for Vcore if I want a stable 4.5ghz. I can boot 4.5ghz at 1.25 but it's unstable and I'm not sure how to make it's stable without increasing the voltage of Vcore.
> 
> Right now, I am running stable 24/7 at 4.4ghz with the setting
> CPU VRIN Override LLC: High
> CPU VRIN Override Voltage: 1.7
> VCore: 1.20V
> Ring Voltage: 1.05V
> CPU Multiplier: 44x
> Uncore: 41x
> BCLK: Auto
> Turbo: Auto
> C1E, C3, C6/C7, and EIST: All Enable
> 
> Ram: 1.5V 1600Mhz 10-10-10-27 Corsair Vengeance LP
> 
> I'm stuck at making my machine stable at 4.5ghz with 1.25V Vcore


I have the same problem with mine...
To stabilize x44 I need 1.22V, but for x45 it seems that 1.27V is required, but with this voltage temps are close to the thin red line.

At x45 GHz I am using such settings:
CPU VRIN Override LLC: Extreme
CPU VRIN Override Voltage: 1.88V
VCore: 1.27V
Ring Voltage: 1.19V
CPU Multiplier: 45x
Uncore: 40x
BCLK: Auto
Turbo: Auto
C1E, C3, C6/C7, and EIST: All disabled

I would like to lower vcore at least a little bit (0.005V-0.01V) to lower the temps. Simple lowering it without touching other above settings makes Prime95 blend test unstable in first 10-15 minutes. Which other settings can I change to make it stable?
Or maybe can I change something other (not vcore) to improve temps?

I could achieve stability in rest of tests I am using at 1.25V so Prime95 is the problem.
Maybe someone knows on which settings Prime95's stability depends?


----------



## Zvejniex

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dzb87*
> 
> I have the same problem with mine...
> To stabilize x44 I need 1.22V, but for x45 it seems that 1.27V is required, but with this voltage temps are close to the thin red line.
> 
> At x45 GHz I am using such settings:
> CPU VRIN Override LLC: Extreme
> CPU VRIN Override Voltage: 1.88V
> VCore: 1.27V
> Ring Voltage: 1.19V
> CPU Multiplier: 45x
> Uncore: 40x
> BCLK: Auto
> Turbo: Auto
> C1E, C3, C6/C7, and EIST: All disabled
> 
> I would like to lower vcore at least a little bit (0.005V-0.01V) to lower the temps. Simple lowering it without touching other above settings makes Prime95 blend test unstable in first 10-15 minutes. Which other settings can I change to make it stable?
> Or maybe can I change something other (not vcore) to improve temps?
> 
> I could achieve stability in rest of tests I am using at 1.25V so Prime95 is the problem.
> Maybe someone knows on which settings Prime95's stability depends?


I bet if you lower the vcore by (0.005V-0.01V) and its not stable in minutes, then the OC is not stable in the first place.


----------



## Zvejniex

Why cpu-z is showing more volts than aida CPUID and which one is correct, im running aida 64 fpu + cpu
Testing 4.6ghz aida shows my real bios vcore (1.23) and cpu-z 1.248 is cpu-z correct? I thought haswell can only pool more volts if power saving modes are turned on mine are disabled. If so is there a way to fix it with the UD3H?
Opps, sorry for DP.


----------



## Forceman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Zvejniex*
> 
> Why cpu-z is showing more volts than aida CPUID and which one is correct, im running aida 64 fpu + cpu
> Testing 4.6ghz aida shows my real bios vcore (1.23) and cpu-z 1.248 is cpu-z correct? I thought haswell can only pool more volts if power saving modes are turned on mine are disabled. If so is there a way to fix it with the UD3H?
> Opps, sorry for DP.


Try using CPU-Z 1.64.0, the newer versions tend to show VID or the BIOS voltage instead of the actual.


----------



## Targ

Trying to get a stable OC at just 4.2Ghz. Would appreciate any help I can get. At 42x, 1.111 VCORE I can run AIDA64 for about 20 minutes before I get a blue screen. If I bump the VCore just a bit it blue screens just after windows starts. It feels like I have tried everything.









CPU VRIN Override LLC: AUTO - have tried High, and Extreme
CPU VRIN Override Voltage: AUTO - have tried 1.6, 1.7, 1.8, 2.0
VCore: 1.111V is most stable but I have tried 1.112, 1.113
Ring Voltage: 1.05V - Have tried 1.15
CPU Multiplier: 42x
Uncore: 34x - Have tried 35, 36
BCLK: Auto
Turbo: Auto - Have tried it set to disable
C1E, C3, C6/C7, and EIST: All Enable - have also disabled


----------



## Forceman

Have you tried higher Vcore, like 1.2 or 1.25? Some chips need pretty high voltages even for stock speeds.


----------



## Targ

Thanks for the suggestion 1.2 v worked. So I figured if I can get 1.111 v to last around 20 minutes running the stability test in AIDA then I must be able to get a stable OC closer that VCore. Sure enough I tried 1.119 with no issues. Guess I just needed to not be afraid to push it more.







Will probably try 4.4Ghz next.


----------



## Anth Seebel

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *IceB*
> 
> Your MB is different than mine.
> 
> You may try to enable the IGPU Multi-Monitor under on the Advanced \ Chipset Configuration.


Yep thanks, IGP showing in device manager now. I have EIST and C3 enabled and working well.

+rep


----------



## Derp

Can some of you guys with Gigabyte motherboards check and post your highest DPC latency while watching a 1080p stream or gaming? Anandtech found that the Z87X-UD3H consistently had spikes to 800 while the other boards they tested from other companies were much lower.

I'm wondering if a newer bios has fixed this yet.


----------



## Cyro999

Hey guys, narrowed down instability a bit more. I'm hitting brick wall past 4.5ghz (ht on) or 4.7ghz (ht off) where i'll just get 0x0101 bluescreen under load (even light load; triggered it in some games that use cpu and also x264 on really fast preset with i/o limit so cpu didn't even reach the 70's)

It also freezes before or during the crash dump, every time.

As a quick example i've encoded video with x264 over 5 mins with 1.3v ht off (and otherwise been rock solid stable slightly above that), yet still hit that instability within minutes at 1.36 with ht on.

I've tried VRIN's from 1.85 to 2.15v, raising system agent, aio and dio doesn't help. I'm at 34x uncore 1.2vring atm (with ram at 1066mhz) though i've tried lower (30x) and more regular settings with no change unless i push them too hard

I updated bios as suggested before, but there's more info now on fails (specifically, occuring past 4.5 with ht on, past 4.7 with it off with volts raised accordingly for clocks), vcore and temps don't seem to be a factor.

I'm sitting on 15c ambients with high end air and strongly considering delid so it's important to me to get this down. I could give bclk straps another shot, see if that changes anything, but i don't really know why this instability exists so i'd rather seek to understand it more instead of being confused by it


----------



## SkllZ

What is your RAM? Try voltage at 1.150V then 1.2V. Keep VRIN at 1.7 or 1.8 and Ring voltage at 1.15 or 1.2V


----------



## Zvejniex

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Forceman*
> 
> Try using CPU-Z 1.64.0, the newer versions tend to show VID or the BIOS voltage instead of the actual.


Im actually using that version.







Even when im running cinebench my vcore shoots up.. I heard haswell pulls more only in crazy load scenarios and i imagine cinebench isnt one







Though its a benchmark









Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Targ*
> 
> Trying to get a stable OC at just 4.2Ghz. Would appreciate any help I can get. At 42x, 1.111 VCORE I can run AIDA64 for about 20 minutes before I get a blue screen. If I bump the VCore just a bit it blue screens just after windows starts. It feels like I have tried everything.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> CPU VRIN Override LLC: AUTO - have tried High, and Extreme
> CPU VRIN Override Voltage: AUTO - have tried 1.6, 1.7, 1.8, 2.0
> VCore: 1.111V is most stable but I have tried 1.112, 1.113
> Ring Voltage: 1.05V - Have tried 1.15
> CPU Multiplier: 42x
> Uncore: 34x - Have tried 35, 36
> BCLK: Auto
> Turbo: Auto - Have tried it set to disable
> C1E, C3, C6/C7, and EIST: All Enable - have also disabled


Obviously vcore isnt enough. Try 1.13-1.14 or something, never did 4.2 but i imagine it would need something like that.


----------



## IceB

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Anth Seebel*
> 
> Yep thanks, IGP showing in device manager now. I have EIST and C3 enabled and working well.
> 
> +rep


No problem









Still it is more than just strange that the IGP should be enabled in order to get the EIST / C3 working without immediate crash.
Since you are using Asus board and I am using Gigabyte, It looks like the issue is related to Haswell architecture itself and not the motherboard.

Note that after a couple of days of fine tuning my OC, I figured out that C3 still causes random BSOD for my system on IDLE or low load like opening a folder or running utorrent.
It might happen in in 30 minutes / 4 hours / 10 hours.
Raising Vcore / Vrin / Ring / system agent / AIO while C3 enabled makes no difference - still random BSOD on near IDLE.

Though, Enabling EIST with C3 disabled looks rock stable with Multi drop and constant VCORE.

Any workaround to get stable vdrop with multi drop with OC ?


----------



## Anth Seebel

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *IceB*
> 
> No problem
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Still it is more than just strange that the IGP should be enabled in order to get the EIST / C3 working without immediate crash.
> Since you are using Asus board and I am using Gigabyte, It looks like the issue is related to Haswell architecture itself and not the motherboard.
> 
> Note that after a couple of days of fine tuning my OC, I figured out that C3 still causes random BSOD for my system on IDLE or low load like opening a folder or running utorrent.
> It might happen in in 30 minutes / 4 hours / 10 hours.
> Raising Vcore / Vrin / Ring / system agent / AIO while C3 enabled makes no difference - still random BSOD on near IDLE.
> 
> Though, Enabling EIST with C3 disabled looks rock stable with Multi drop and constant VCORE.
> 
> Any workaround to get stable vdrop with multi drop with OC ?


Well I tried your suggestion without even trying to run EIST/C3 with the IGP disabled , so I will turn off IGP and see if I get bsod to confirm.

I have mine configured as EIST and C3 enabled, my vcore doesn't drop only clock. I figured this will be more stable for OCing, so far no bsod.

EDIT: No bsod with IGP disabled here but I'll report back if I do. Looks like problem might be GBT motherboards or your particular config/OC.


----------



## Hachi-chan

Question!

Does turning off turbo boost decrease the overall CPU performance and vice versa? I saw after tinkering around turning off turbo for me lowered my vCore by alot! I was at 1.285v @ 4.4 when turbo was on, and when I turned it off I was able to boot up and be stable at 1.260v!

I don't know much about turbo boost but I think it's kind of odd


----------



## brimorga

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Cyro999*
> 
> Hey guys, narrowed down instability a bit more. I'm hitting brick wall past 4.5ghz (ht on) or 4.7ghz (ht off) where i'll just get 0x0101 bluescreen under load (even light load; triggered it in some games that use cpu and also x264 on really fast preset with i/o limit so cpu didn't even reach the 70's)
> 
> It also freezes before or during the crash dump, every time.
> 
> As a quick example i've encoded video with x264 over 5 mins with 1.3v ht off (and otherwise been rock solid stable slightly above that), yet still hit that instability within minutes at 1.36 with ht on.
> 
> I've tried VRIN's from 1.85 to 2.15v, raising system agent, aio and dio doesn't help. I'm at 34x uncore 1.2vring atm (with ram at 1066mhz) though i've tried lower (30x) and more regular settings with no change unless i push them too hard
> 
> I updated bios as suggested before, but there's more info now on fails (specifically, occuring past 4.5 with ht on, past 4.7 with it off with volts raised accordingly for clocks), vcore and temps don't seem to be a factor.
> 
> I'm sitting on 15c ambients with high end air and strongly considering delid so it's important to me to get this down. I could give bclk straps another shot, see if that changes anything, but i don't really know why this instability exists so i'd rather seek to understand it more instead of being confused by it


I have a similar problem. I can run 4.5mhz at 1.24 vcore on AIDT no problem, temps are low 80's. Then I turn on hardbrake for an encode and it crashes in 10 minutes. I went up to 1.25 vcore, still crashes with handbrake. Kept 1.25 vcore, ran 4.4mhz, handbrake still crashes.

I'm running the beta version of handbrake, not sure if that is the issue, or my system just isn't really stable. But temps aren't an issue.


----------



## Forceman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *brimorga*
> 
> I have a similar problem. I can run 4.5mhz at 1.24 vcore on AIDT no problem, temps are low 80's. Then I turn on hardbrake for an encode and it crashes in 10 minutes. I went up to 1.25 vcore, still crashes with handbrake. Kept 1.25 vcore, ran 4.4mhz, handbrake still crashes.
> 
> I'm running the beta version of handbrake, not sure if that is the issue, or my system just isn't really stable. But temps aren't an issue.


Easy way to see if it is a software problem is to just run it at stock and see if it crashes. If it works at stock, then your overclock is the problem. I can say from my experience though, that the normal AIDA test (with all options checked) is a very slow way to check stability. I could pass an hour or more of AIDA and still crash immediately in Handbrake, if you want a quicker test of your stability use IBT or Handbrake. Once those are stable then you can try for a long Prime or AIDA run.


----------



## brimorga

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Forceman*
> 
> Easy way to see if it is a software problem is to just run it at stock and see if it crashes. If it works at stock, then your overclock is the problem. I can say from my experience though, that the normal AIDA test (with all options checked) is a very slow way to check stability. I could pass an hour or more of AIDA and still crash immediately in Handbrake, if you want a quicker test of your stability use IBT or Handbrake. Once those are stable then you can try for a long Prime or AIDA run.


Thanks for the reply, some good info. Had a duh moment there. You are right, I did try handbrake at standard settings and I didn't have any issues.

I'll give IBT a try since Handbrake takes a few more button clicks to set up and still usually takes 10 min or so to crash.

It's just a bummer to have the instability issues since it looks like heat is not the issue and my settings are right in the sweet spot of what others have running stable. For simplicity sake, all I have connected is the HD and running under IGP.

Sigh, back to testing!


----------



## Sin0822

BTW UEFI video guide since the new UEFI has some cool keyboard shortcuts, this guide will show you how to get the most out of your new BIOS:





BTW if you have an Nvidia GPU and the 320 drivers, try and older GPU driver to make sure it isn't the GPU driver, i heard that driver might have issues in general.
http://www.gamespot.com/forums/topic/29401167/nvidia-320.18-drivers-seem-to-be-problematic

I heard it also killed a few GPUs.


----------



## adamlee05

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Targ*
> 
> Trying to get a stable OC at just 4.2Ghz. Would appreciate any help I can get. At 42x, 1.111 VCORE I can run AIDA64 for about 20 minutes before I get a blue screen. If I bump the VCore just a bit it blue screens just after windows starts. It feels like I have tried everything.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> CPU VRIN Override LLC: AUTO - have tried High, and Extreme
> CPU VRIN Override Voltage: AUTO - have tried 1.6, 1.7, 1.8, 2.0
> VCore: 1.111V is most stable but I have tried 1.112, 1.113
> Ring Voltage: 1.05V - Have tried 1.15
> CPU Multiplier: 42x
> Uncore: 34x - Have tried 35, 36
> BCLK: Auto
> Turbo: Auto - Have tried it set to disable
> C1E, C3, C6/C7, and EIST: All Enable - have also disabled


Increasing vcore by 1/1000th of a volt isn't going to yield any changes. Focus first on establishing a baseline of stability, try 4.2 @ 1.2vcore. Leave Uncore at 35x and give it additional headroom with 1.15Vring. You should not be requiring any special VRIN yet, but go ahead and try with 1.85. Make sure you're running your memory at 1600-1866, preferably 1600 if that's its default rating. If that's stable, either continue to fine tune your voltages by slowly working down, or push further for a higher clock. Whatever you're looking for. If its still unstable, you most likely need more core though I'd highly doubt it.

Don't worry about the 0.001 voltage any time soon.

Your primary focus right now should be core multi and vcore, everything else comes after. Raw core speed takes precedence.

Edit - oddly his post was displayed as the last post for me, but clearly wasn't. Glad to see you got 4.2 stable


----------



## Cyro999

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Forceman*
> 
> Easy way to see if it is a software problem is to just run it at stock and see if it crashes. If it works at stock, then your overclock is the problem. I can say from my experience though, that the normal AIDA test (with all options checked) is a very slow way to check stability. I could pass an hour or more of AIDA and still crash immediately in Handbrake, if you want a quicker test of your stability use IBT or Handbrake. Once those are stable then you can try for a long Prime or AIDA run.


Prime 24 hours passed at 1.33vcore with avx disabled (i never saw anything but 0x0101 bluescreens past ~1.32vcore), i got an x264 fail at 1.38 with low cpu load, temps didnt hit 75.

AVX enabled 4.7 ht off passes x264 below 1.3v, avx enabled or disabled toggling ht on fails it at 1.38vcore??

http://i.imgur.com/oS1e0ii.png

There you see a pass, and my temps with x264 (current) and max temps (from ibt 10x standard pass) with avx off. Toggle avx on, no change to x264 temps or stability. Works fine.

Toggle ht on, add 0.05vcore and drop 100mhz? fails within a minute, 0x0101 and locks up before or during the crash dump

Any suggestions? Am i approaching this wrong (i have no idea how to approach this)


----------



## adamlee05

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Cyro999*
> 
> Prime 24 hours passed at 1.33vcore with avx disabled (i never saw anything but 0x0101 bluescreens past ~1.32vcore), i got an x264 fail at 1.38 with low cpu load, temps didnt hit 75.
> 
> AVX enabled 4.7 ht off passes x264 below 1.3v, avx enabled or disabled toggling ht on fails it at 1.38vcore??


Im scared of such voltages personally. I've been as high as the very low 1.4's when testing 5.1GHz, but quickly realized I'm not going to accomplish anything noticeable besides a dead chip sooner. You're comfortable running VCORE at 1.38? Just curious.

Edit: its possible I missed your cooling setup, as you've yet to use the rig builder


----------



## dzb87

Ok, after 24h of Prime95, 12h OCCT AVX... I think I am stable.

4770k, [email protected], Uncore x44, temps up to 90C with Noctua NH-D14.
I didn't change thermal grease under ihs and I am not going to do it.
For 4.5GHz it needs 1.27V+ and throttles under OCCT load.

What do you think about this chip? Very bad? Bad? Average?


----------



## Cyro999

Quote:


> You're comfortable running VCORE at 1.38? Just curious.


Of course not, it passes 4.7 below 1.3vcore with HT off. I see no reason i should need a ton more volts than that, at 4.4 for example ht on/off barely if at all changes the volts i need for stability, it's just ht toggle makes it impossible to stabilize >4.5 regardless of volts i use it seems. Feels like i'm missing something important.

I did use the rig builder, it's just not in sig aparantly.

I'm on a silver arrow, not delidded now but considering it greatly depending on how reports are for haswell at higher volts in the future, and i'm on ~15c ambients that won't change as soon as summer is over

I mean i want >4.5 stable. [email protected] doesn't even get hotter than ~75c in x264 with ht off, i'm not gonna delid and have some random factor decide that i cant even achieve 4.6ghz even though my 4.5 stable (~1.2v) runs at like 60c in x264 with ht on.

As it stands now i can't stabilize 4.6ghz with ht with anything that i have tried. There's a brick wall at ~4.5ghz with ht on or ~4.7 with ht off where i start to see instability with 0x0101 bluescreens and lock ups before/during the crash dump. That is a major problem for me and i'd like to fix it, and really appriciate any help with such a problem


----------



## Cyro999

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dzb87*
> 
> Ok, after 24h of Prime95, 12h OCCT AVX... I think I am stable.
> 
> 4770k, [email protected], Uncore x44, temps up to 90C with Noctua NH-D14.
> I didn't change thermal grease under ihs and I am not going to do it.
> For 4.5GHz it needs 1.27V+ and throttles under OCCT load.
> 
> What do you think about this chip? Very bad? Bad? Average?


Average, check your temps also under Cinebench and x264 (use x264 benchmark 5.0.1 and wait for second pass if you dont know how to use x264)

Prime with avx is expected to have those kinds of temps, you could see if you need less vcore by lowering your uncore and tuning VRIN too. Try a value around ~1.84 i think for that vcore with turbo/extreme llc on it


----------



## EarlZ

This is the batch I got L314A997 dunno if the batch numbers hold any bearing on what to expect. its still in the packaging.


----------



## rchar081

Hello,

Going be overclocking my Hasswell i5 4670k In the next few days. I just wanted to make sure that this guide applies to that particular chip and it's not only for the I7 model. I tried to research as best as I could but since I'm a total noob it has been difficult! I think i've gotten to the point where I can safely try this without frying my chip so I'm going to try it after I receive word from you guys!

Thanks for the great guide as well!


----------



## perfectm

Hi guys,

Last night I was installing a second fan onto my heatsink for push-pull and I think I might have bumped something in a bad way. My system is about a month old, i5 4670K with GA-Z87MX-D3H board. My system has always run stable and cool and my fans are low and silent. This morning I noticed that it was making more fan noise than usual so I opened up CPUID and saw that the TMP2 sensor was hanging around 50C (120F) at idle while all other sensor spots were in the 30s. The fans would ramp and kick it down a few degrees and then it would come back up and repeat over and over.

First question, could I have bumped something during the installation? My heatsink is the coolermaster 212 and it did wiggle a bit during install. I have a spare thermal paste, so if removing it, cleaning the old paste and re-installing it could help, I can do that tonight.

Second, Is the TMP2 sensor the northbridge? I've searched and found conflicting results that it could be BM or it could be VRM.

Third, Any other ideas? I've seen suggestions for a separate NB heatsink/cooler but that seems like overkill for something that worked fine yesterday.


----------



## Zvejniex

Did a quick run to find out the "limits" of my 4670k. After 4.8ghz and somewhat at the 4.8ghz it really falls off the cliff. I can do a cinebench run at 4.8ghz 1.35v (cant really test for stability with my 212 evo) and 4.9ghz 1.35 cant even boot, but i guess thats normal. 4.7ghz might be the sweetspot because it requires under 1.3v, but cant really test it though, throttle be throttling. All i know i could do a cinebench at 4.7ghz 1.26v


----------



## Forceman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Cyro999*
> 
> Of course not, it passes 4.7 below 1.3vcore with HT off. I see no reason i should need a ton more volts than that, at 4.4 for example ht on/off barely if at all changes the volts i need for stability, it's just ht toggle makes it impossible to stabilize >4.5 regardless of volts i use it seems. Feels like i'm missing something important.
> 
> I did use the rig builder, it's just not in sig aparantly.
> 
> I'm on a silver arrow, not delidded now but considering it greatly depending on how reports are for haswell at higher volts in the future, and i'm on ~15c ambients that won't change as soon as summer is over
> 
> I mean i want >4.5 stable. [email protected] doesn't even get hotter than ~75c in x264 with ht off, i'm not gonna delid and have some random factor decide that i cant even achieve 4.6ghz even though my 4.5 stable (~1.2v) runs at like 60c in x264 with ht on.
> 
> As it stands now i can't stabilize 4.6ghz with ht with anything that i have tried. There's a brick wall at ~4.5ghz with ht on or ~4.7 with ht off where i start to see instability with 0x0101 bluescreens and lock ups before/during the crash dump. That is a major problem for me and i'd like to fix it, and really appriciate any help with such a problem


What's your cache speed running at? You've tried running the memory speed lower? I've run into similar problems - I can get 4.4 to work, but I can't reliably get 4.5 no matter what I try (although I haven't tried disabling HT to see if that makes a difference).


----------



## Cyro999

Tried uncore 30x, 34x, 38x, 42x on 1.1-1.25 ring voltage and my RAM's almost always at 1066mhz now on the timings and volts it'll do 2000 on


----------



## Xenon64

Thank you for this guide. Followed it to a "T" and I have a stable 4.5 OC with temps at around 75-80. I'm content with this, considering I'm OC'ing the GPU and the RAM.


----------



## Forceman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Cyro999*
> 
> Tried uncore 30x, 34x, 38x, 42x on 1.1-1.25 ring voltage and my RAM's almost always at 1066mhz now on the timings and volts it'll do 2000 on


Sounds like you are in a similar situation to me then - I get 124s at 4.5 pretty much no matter what settings I try. I'm hoping a new BIOS may fix whatever is wrong, assuming it isn't just an inherent chip issue. Maybe it just has a bad ring bus or something non-computational. I stopped messing with the VCCIOA and VCCIOD, maybe I should go back and try fiddling with those again.


----------



## jordantoine

I'm having some confusing OC issues, this is my first time trying it so please bear with me.

Following the guide in the OP, I have the following settings:
CPU VRIN Override LLC: Extreme
CPU VRIN Override Voltage: 1.9
VCore: 1.238 (I typed in 1.24 and 1.241 but both times it went to 1.238)
Ring Voltage: 1.15
CPU Multiplier: 44x
c1e, c3, c6/c7, and eist: *on*

My GPU is at stock.

I tried some brief OCing a couple weeks ago and validated it with a little while of AIDA64 before booting up some games and noticing lower FPS, so I reverted to stock and forgot about it for a few weeks until I was less busy.

I'm back today and testing with 3dmark Firestrike (not extreme)

When I had my CPU at stock, I had Graphics Score 8162 and Physics score 10547. Pretty much what I expected looking elsewhere.

When I Overclocked, my physics score went up to 12489, but my graphics score plummeted to 4676.

I logged CPU temps, and they went about 5c higher under load. I think that's reasonable. I also logged everything GPU-Z logs and nothing looks out of order there either. I can share these logs on request.

Anyone have any ideas about this?


----------



## dinos22

Someone asked me today how I am going with PSC sticks on GIGABYTE Z87X-OC and which bios to use.

Here are some settings I'm doing 1370MHz all air with 8-12-8-28-1T-88 TRRSR4 and TWCL6. This is with F5q for example. Most of them should be similar, i tested F5m and it was similar

my Pi OS is a lot faster but also makes it fail after half way point as it's on the edge with that OS....it was in the mid 7m20s

Anyway here are some detailed settings to work off. Some sticks won't like some of the timings like TRRSR4 or TWCL6. There are a fair few others to tighten or loosen but anyway try to build it up.


----------



## gravimag

I have found strange thing about my 4670K OC... kind of voltage step..
for 4.6GHz needs 1.2V, for 4.7GHz is 1.22V, but for 4.8GHz is 1.27V... 100MHz difference but require 0.05V more..
same voltage step is with Vring, even greater cause 0.15V.. for 4.8GHz needs 1.3Vring, but for 4.7GHz only 1.15Vring...


----------



## EarlZ

Managed to assemble my new stuff. Tried prime smallftt on stock clock and i am getting close to 70c, this with ht enabled. Is this expected? Or i may have badly mounted my x60.


----------



## dzb87

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *EarlZ*
> 
> Managed to assemble my new stuff. Tried prime smallftt on stock clock and i am getting close to 70c, this with ht enabled. Is this expected? Or i may have badly mounted my x60.


Yep, it's normal temperature.
Auto voltage is often too high. You should achieve stock freq with much lower volts.


----------



## jordantoine

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jordantoine*
> 
> I'm having some confusing OC issues, this is my first time trying it so please bear with me.
> 
> Following the guide in the OP, I have the following settings:
> CPU VRIN Override LLC: Extreme
> CPU VRIN Override Voltage: 1.9
> VCore: 1.238 (I typed in 1.24 and 1.241 but both times it went to 1.238)
> Ring Voltage: 1.15
> CPU Multiplier: 44x
> c1e, c3, c6/c7, and eist: *on*
> 
> My GPU is at stock.
> 
> I tried some brief OCing a couple weeks ago and validated it with a little while of AIDA64 before booting up some games and noticing lower FPS, so I reverted to stock and forgot about it for a few weeks until I was less busy.
> 
> I'm back today and testing with 3dmark Firestrike (not extreme)
> 
> When I had my CPU at stock, I had Graphics Score 8162 and Physics score 10547. Pretty much what I expected looking elsewhere.
> 
> When I Overclocked, my physics score went up to 12489, but my graphics score plummeted to 4676.
> 
> I logged CPU temps, and they went about 5c higher under load. I think that's reasonable. I also logged everything GPU-Z logs and nothing looks out of order there either. I can share these logs on request.
> 
> Anyone have any ideas about this?


Update: did a lot of googling at work today and thought it might be something causing the link width to drop to 1x for some reason, so I loaded up this OC at some settings except 1.8 VRIN Override, and upon loading cpu-z it showed x16. Ran FireStrike and it gave me 8221/11365. Don't understand it, but I'll take it. Only thing I changed since yesterday is running windows update which was just a bunch of security updates. Still puzzled about this whole thing bot not really worried about it anymore.

edit: ran it again to log temps and I got 8227/12456. Should I be concerned about that variance? 10% seems like a lot.


----------



## EarlZ

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dzb87*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *EarlZ*
> 
> Managed to assemble my new stuff. Tried prime smallftt on stock clock and i am getting close to 70c, this with ht enabled. Is this expected? Or i may have badly mounted my x60.
> 
> 
> 
> Yep, it's normal temperature.
> Auto voltage is often too high. You should achieve stock freq with much lower volts.
Click to expand...

I Think the auto vid on my cpu is 1.129. Seems pretty high?
Also it boosted to 3.9Ghz during the smallftt testing.

Installed CPU-Z and noticed it will stay at around 1.216v when Aid64 is running stress test


----------



## Alxx

Hi there,
I have a question concerning Vcore.
In the Guide it says:



So on my Gigabyte Z87 D3HP
Ihave the settings like the first on the following picture:


My goal is Vcore drop with fixed Vcore.
As I understand with above settings the Vcore should drob.

On my mainbord Only multiplier drops.
I tried:

Turbo auto
C1E auto
C3 auto
C6/C7 auto
Eist auto

What do I have to do that Vcore drops ?

Any suggestions would be gratly appreciated









Problem solved : it was CPUZ latest Version don't work


----------



## summercrush

Hi man, very great tutorial!

but i have some questions. what does ur mean with this, what do i have to configure?

"Now for some CPU OC:
First some cool things you can do on air:
If you enable C3 but disable everything else and leave Turbo on Auto, you can get some insane low volts with really high clocks b/c of the way Haswell Idles:"

disable everything else means ALL C state modes AND EIST? voltage should be on auto too?

why this is so cool? C3 is core parking and when disabling "everything else" like C7, there will be no deeper power saving states?

besides the C states, u mean, there is another way hasswell saves power in idle?

Another thing is, that hardware power saving with hasswell should be faster switching than EIST + any c state?

cya!


----------



## jb7

This WAS stable for me, for a few weeks

Turbo boost DISABLED
EIST ENABLED
C1E ENABLED
C3/C6 ENABLED.
Power options (in windows) = balanced

Ratio = 45, CPU Vcore = 1.300v *(4.5ghz)*
CPU VRIN External Override = 1.800v
CPU Ring Voltage = NORMAL
Uncore Ratio = 41 (4.1ghz)

RAM. Load XMP profile for 2400mhz (it's Kingston XMP 2400mhz ram). 1.65v

*However*, now this won't boot. I get a small white line on a black screen, and then it reboots, tells me my bios settings were rubbish, and so I have to load defaults to get it to boot

Any ideas what I can do?

Thanks guys!


----------



## t0tum

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *perfectm*
> 
> Hi guys,
> Second, Is the TMP2 sensor the northbridge? I've searched and found conflicting results that it could be BM or it could be VRM.
> 
> Third, Any other ideas? I've seen suggestions for a separate NB heatsink/cooler but that seems like overkill for something that worked fine yesterday.


I have the same board and iam pretty sure that its the VRM. Mine is getting to 78 with linpack testing, at idle it stays at 25°. Its the hottest component on the board (between IO and socket) that you can actually feel getting warmer. Was also considering getting custom vrm cooler but it wont fit under nh-d14. I have also read it is worth repasting it with proper paste.


----------



## BenchAndGames

Sin0822, I dont understand one think.

You say this "Memory voltage is also under the voltage menu which was shown a few scrolls up, memory voltage is important for memory OC, however there are other voltages that help as well. The system agent voltage(VCCSA) and CPU IO Analog and Digital are directly tied to the memory controller on the CPU, these voltage helps a lot with memory OC. Also CPU IO Analog and CPU IO Digital also help with much higher memory frequencies, these can be left on auto as the BIOS will automatically increase these two voltages with progressing memory speed, however if Auto does not work *please set +0.25 on CPU IO Analog and Digital and System Agent.* Max Ranges are once again provided below:"

But in the table say only AIR +23 for SA and +2 for Analog & Digital.

And more below say:

"Memory Voltage Profile to Remove IMC from the equation for memory OC:
System Agent: +0.15v to +0.3V
CPU IO Analog: +0.15 to +0.3v
CPU IO Digital: +0.15 to +0.3v"

_So, what is the maximum voltage recommended by air ?_


----------



## Sin0822

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gravimag*
> 
> I have found strange thing about my 4670K OC... kind of voltage step..
> for 4.6GHz needs 1.2V, for 4.7GHz is 1.22V, but for 4.8GHz is 1.27V... 100MHz difference but require 0.05V more..
> same voltage step is with Vring, even greater cause 0.15V.. for 4.8GHz needs 1.3Vring, but for 4.7GHz only 1.15Vring...


Yes this is common when you reach the limit of your cooling/multiplier limit. The noise created from the increased heat is messing up the CPU's ability to read 1s and 0s correctly and thus you are required to increase the amplitude of the wave by increasing the vcore. So yea that is common.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jordantoine*
> 
> Update: did a lot of googling at work today and thought it might be something causing the link width to drop to 1x for some reason, so I loaded up this OC at some settings except 1.8 VRIN Override, and upon loading cpu-z it showed x16. Ran FireStrike and it gave me 8221/11365. Don't understand it, but I'll take it. Only thing I changed since yesterday is running windows update which was just a bunch of security updates. Still puzzled about this whole thing bot not really worried about it anymore.
> 
> edit: ran it again to log temps and I got 8227/12456. Should I be concerned about that variance? 10% seems like a lot.


Yea that is odd, IMO use a different benchmark, i mean try this too, disable the iGPU and see what score firestrike gives you lol.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *EarlZ*
> 
> I Think the auto vid on my cpu is 1.129. Seems pretty high?
> Also it boosted to 3.9Ghz during the smallftt testing.
> 
> Installed CPU-Z and noticed it will stay at around 1.216v when Aid64 is running stress test


If you are using the latest CPUz version it is showing VID instead of the vcore, but yea AIDA64 will auto add some volts b/c of the AVX extensions.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Alxx*
> 
> Hi there,
> I have a question concerning Vcore.
> In the Guide it says:
> 
> 
> 
> So on my Gigabyte Z87 D3HP
> Ihave the settings like the first on the following picture:
> 
> 
> My goal is Vcore drop with fixed Vcore.
> As I understand with above settings the Vcore should drob.
> 
> On my mainbord Only multiplier drops.
> I tried:
> 
> Turbo auto
> C1E auto
> C3 auto
> C6/C7 auto
> Eist auto
> 
> What do I have to do that Vcore drops ?
> 
> Any suggestions would be gratly appreciated
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Problem solved : it was CPUZ latest Version don't work


Yea the latest version reads VID not the vcore, stupid CPUz guys.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *summercrush*
> 
> Hi man, very great tutorial!
> 
> but i have some questions. what does ur mean with this, what do i have to configure?
> 
> "Now for some CPU OC:
> First some cool things you can do on air:
> If you enable C3 but disable everything else and leave Turbo on Auto, you can get some insane low volts with really high clocks b/c of the way Haswell Idles:"
> 
> disable everything else means ALL C state modes AND EIST? voltage should be on auto too?
> 
> why this is so cool? C3 is core parking and when disabling "everything else" like C7, there will be no deeper power saving states?
> 
> besides the C states, u mean, there is another way hasswell saves power in idle?
> 
> Another thing is, that hardware power saving with hasswell should be faster switching than EIST + any c state?
> 
> cya!


It is cool b/c you can droop your vcore without having to drop the CPU multiplier in some cases, that is how guys were getting those 5ghz 1.00v shots or 0.8v at 5ghz shot before launch. EIST and the cstates control the hardware power saving.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jb7*
> 
> This WAS stable for me, for a few weeks
> 
> Turbo boost DISABLED
> EIST ENABLED
> C1E ENABLED
> C3/C6 ENABLED.
> Power options (in windows) = balanced
> 
> Ratio = 45, CPU Vcore = 1.300v *(4.5ghz)*
> CPU VRIN External Override = 1.800v
> CPU Ring Voltage = NORMAL
> Uncore Ratio = 41 (4.1ghz)
> 
> RAM. Load XMP profile for 2400mhz (it's Kingston XMP 2400mhz ram). 1.65v
> 
> *However*, now this won't boot. I get a small white line on a black screen, and then it reboots, tells me my bios settings were rubbish, and so I have to load defaults to get it to boot
> 
> Any ideas what I can do?
> 
> Thanks guys!


Reflash your BIOS even with the same version, or update it, see what happens.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BenchAndGames*
> 
> Sin0822, I dont understand one think.
> 
> You say this "Memory voltage is also under the voltage menu which was shown a few scrolls up, memory voltage is important for memory OC, however there are other voltages that help as well. The system agent voltage(VCCSA) and CPU IO Analog and Digital are directly tied to the memory controller on the CPU, these voltage helps a lot with memory OC. Also CPU IO Analog and CPU IO Digital also help with much higher memory frequencies, these can be left on auto as the BIOS will automatically increase these two voltages with progressing memory speed, however if Auto does not work *please set +0.25 on CPU IO Analog and Digital and System Agent.* Max Ranges are once again provided below:"
> 
> But in the table say only AIR +23 for SA and +2 for Analog & Digital.
> 
> And more below say:
> 
> "Memory Voltage Profile to Remove IMC from the equation for memory OC:
> System Agent: +0.15v to +0.3V
> CPU IO Analog: +0.15 to +0.3v
> CPU IO Digital: +0.15 to +0.3v"
> 
> _So, what is the maximum voltage recommended by air ?_


Yea it should be +0.3v, I nee dto update parts of the guide, but if i say a higher voltage somewhere in the guide then go by that. When i wrote parts of it I was unsure how it would affect the retail CPUs, but it seems that for testing purposes the CPUs can take +0.3 on each of those just fine for testing, but i am not sure how high youd want to run them for 24/7.


----------



## BenchAndGames

Ok, one more thing, the *BSOD d1* is related to Memory RAM right ?

I have a little problem, I have been able to run prime95, blend mode at 90% of RAM for 20 hours, I have been using the PC for 2 weeks in normal use, internet and games, and today, I received a *BSOD d1*.

Then I thought about relaxing the System Agent voltage, before I had to system agent, I/O digital and analog, +200 I have now reduced to +150, but by surprise, I also received another BSOD d1 just now.

That I can do to solve this problem, knowing that I had BSOD d1 with +200 and +150 today, but I have been able to run 20 hours with Prime95 with +200.

Maybe I should go up to +220 for example ?

My memory RAM is GSkill Trident X 2600 MHz XMP, but i run just 2400 MHz, is possible that this is the problem, and have to put them at 2600 MHz and no 2400 ?


----------



## Sin0822

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BenchAndGames*
> 
> Ok, one more thing, the *BSOD d1* is related to Memory RAM right ?
> 
> I have a little problem, I have been able to run prime95, blend mode at 90% of RAM for 20 hours, I have been using the PC for 2 weeks in normal use, internet and games, and today, I received a *BSOD d1*.
> 
> Then I thought about relaxing the System Agent voltage, before I had to system agent, I/O digital and analog, +200 I have now reduced to +150, but by surprise, I also received another BSOD d1 just now.
> 
> That I can do to solve this problem, knowing that I had BSOD d1 with +200 and +150 today, but I have been able to run 20 hours with Prime95 with +200.
> 
> Maybe I should go up to +220 for example ?
> 
> My memory RAM is GSkill Trident X 2600 MHz XMP, but i run just 2400 MHz, is possible that this is the problem, and have to put them at 2600 MHz and no 2400 ?


]I am not sure what that stop code means, it is odd. It could be memory though. You coudl try to just load XMP, but from what I have seen a lot of these CPus can't deal with a medium CPU OC and a memory OC at the same time, it is very odd, my CPU can do it, but I see thers who have no luck with it. You might want to try to isolate the memory as the issue by lowering the memory multiplier and see if it helps, then work on memory OC again.


----------



## The Real Deal

Hi,
Here is my slight overclocking









4,5GHz @ 1,21v


----------



## EarlZ

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sin0822*
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *EarlZ*
> 
> I Think the auto vid on my cpu is 1.129. Seems pretty high?
> Also it boosted to 3.9Ghz during the smallftt testing.
> 
> Installed CPU-Z and noticed it will stay at around 1.216v when Aid64 is running stress test
> 
> 
> 
> If you are using the latest CPUz version it is showing VID instead of the vcore, but yea AIDA64 will auto add some volts b/c of the AVX extensions.
Click to expand...

Inside the bios, right after a CMOS reset.


----------



## Alxx

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *The Real Deal*
> 
> 
> 
> Hi,
> Here is my slight overclocking
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 4,5GHz @ 1,21v


You have a nice chip. Also nice temps.
Did you delid ?
My 4670k wants 1.21 for just 4.2. Bad chip.
Its a lottery with Haswell.
Good to see some people wth 4670k's.


----------



## PCBuilder94

How long do I want to run AIDA64 for to determine whether I have a stable OC?


----------



## Zvejniex

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PCBuilder94*
> 
> How long do I want to run AIDA64 for to determine whether I have a stable OC?


For daily use and gaming 5h cpu + fpu stress should theoretically be enough, atleast im am. Though im running linpack who did show some little issues, who went away after little vcore bump.


----------



## EarlZ

I am starting to overclock now and I cant seem to find where to set how much memory AIDA64 uses, also would freeze at desktop indicate the lack of vcore? ( no stress testing running, all power saving modes disabled)


----------



## The Real Deal

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Alxx*
> 
> You have a nice chip. Also nice temps.
> Did you delid ?
> My 4670k wants 1.21 for just 4.2. Bad chip.
> Its a lottery with Haswell.
> Good to see some people wth 4670k's.


Hi and thanks.

Not delidded.

I am testing further the chip. BSOD 124 are really weird ; once you get one, they keep coming even if you put previous settings (AIDA64 1 hour stable). I overclock since Nehalem, there is an unknow factor, some voodoo thing in Haswell :/


----------



## BenchAndGames

What timmings I can run for 1600 MHz ?
Automatically run 11-11-11-28 for 1600 MHz, but I´m sure could down these timmings.

The memory kit is 4x4GB GSkill TridentX 2600 MHz, 1.65v 10-12-12-31


----------



## Forceman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *The Real Deal*
> 
> I am testing further the chip. BSOD 124 are really weird ; once you get one, they keep coming even if you put previous settings (AIDA64 1 hour stable). I overclock since Nehalem, there is an unknow factor, some voodoo thing in Haswell :/


I did a lot of testing and I'm virtually certain that 124 errors are not Vcore related. Either reduce the cache ratio, increase Vring, or increase VCCIOD. I did some A/B testing with 4.5 and I found that if VCCIOD was in Auto I would get 124 errors no matter what Vcore I had. Bumping VCCIOD to +0.05 and I would get start getting 101 errors instead of 124s. Increasing Vcore at that point would then be stable. Reducing VCCIOD while leaving Vcore at the new value would go back to giving 124 errors. So it seems like you will get 124 errors before the chip even has a chance to be tested for Vcore.


----------



## holiday121

Been reading all the pages on this thread and it seems like this motherboard is a good choice.

I'm fairly new to overclocking . I plan on getting this board with a 4770 i7.

Might pickup a 770 or 780 I have not decided with a nzxt 810 case. Any suggestions on memory to pair with this and power supply


----------



## The Real Deal

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Forceman*
> 
> I did a lot of testing and I'm virtually certain that 124 errors are not Vcore related. Either reduce the cache ratio, increase Vring, or increase VCCIOD. I did some A/B testing with 4.5 and I found that if VCCIOD was in Auto I would get 124 errors no matter what Vcore I had. Bumping VCCIOD to +0.05 and I would get start getting 101 errors instead of 124s. Increasing Vcore at that point would then be stable. Reducing VCCIOD while leaving Vcore at the new value would go back to giving 124 errors. So it seems like you will get 124 errors before the chip even has a chance to be tested for Vcore.


My uncore is set to auto so it drop to 4000 MHz for a 45 CPU ratio (strap 1.00).

I left a lot of thing on auto to reduce potential BSOD.

Basically only my CPU ratio and vCore are set manually.

Same settings as my previous capture at the moment in my BIOS ; but i only have increased the vCore from 1,21v to 1,215v.

I get a freeze 20 minutes later in AIDA64 test run despite the one hour run with 1,21v.

Reset, boot sequence, and BSOD124 just when arrived on the Windows 7 desktop.

On a side note, i played with the strap, 1.25 to get a different 4,5GHz and to see how it can affect vCore.
I made a 30 minutes AIDA64 run decreased to 1,205v.

Yes, this BSOD124 does not seems to be only related to the vCore, and i can't find out the culprit as most everything is in auto in my BIOS.

I have the impression maybe the BIOS are not mature, or whatever i don't know, but i'm stuck on that question.


----------



## Forceman

Set the uncore to 36x manually instead of using Auto. Some chips can't do 40x, and it makes almost no performance difference.


----------



## EarlZ

071513-10888-01.zip 40k .zip file
After a CMOS reset I see that the Vcore is at 1.064, is that my stock Vcore in which the offset voltage is based from ?
As I plan to use DVID like the way I did with my SB

odd, I dont have any overclocks running yet aside from using the XMP2 profile on my G.Skill 2133Mhz 2x4Gb and I got s sudden hardlock the screen went black and sound looped.

attached is a dump file if anyone can help on it.

cinebench r11.5 on review sites show 8.xx at stock while I only get 7.15 even at 4.2Ghz

I tried overclocking now w/o any graphics card installed , just using the IGP. and I dont get any of those driver recovery crashing nor BSOD's at lower Vcores, So im not sure if this is expected or my cards are broken(?) or my PSU is not upto snuff(?)


----------



## The Real Deal

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Forceman*
> 
> Set the uncore to 36x manually instead of using Auto. Some chips can't do 40x, and it makes almost no performance difference.


According to the guide uncore should be 0.3 to 0.5 less than the CPU ; so for 4,5 GHz, uncore : 4000 MHz to 4200 MHz.


----------



## t0tum

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *The Real Deal*
> 
> According to the guide uncore should be 0.3 to 0.5 less than the CPU ; so for 4,5 GHz, uncore : 4000 MHz to 4200 MHz.


Not necessarily, its a prerequisite for a bad clocking chip. There are good chips that can support 1:1 ratio up to 4.8Ghz.


----------



## Forceman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *The Real Deal*
> 
> According to the guide uncore should be 0.3 to 0.5 less than the CPU ; so for 4,5 GHz, uncore : 4000 MHz to 4200 MHz.


Problem is that going by that would limit overclocks for a lot of people. It's better to run a higher core clock and a lower cache than to try to run them 1:1 (or close to that) at a much lower overclock.


----------



## mojobear

Hey guys,

I dont have a gigabyte board (asus Extreme VI), but wanted to share so interesting results with my 4770K - it seems like when I increase vcore above a certain level, regardless of how high VCCIOD (up to 2 V), I would hard crash with BSOB 124 or weird ones like 3B.

For example: My overclock is at 4.75 ghz stable using 47 x 101 BCLK with Vcore 1.25V. However when I increase Vcore above 1.3V regardless of my overclock I get BSOD with some of the above codes. Initially I thought it could be due to VCCIOD, but I have tried higher VCCIODs (up to 2V) with no luck. Also tried low cache multiplers, same issue.

Temperature is not an issue. I delidded + custom watercooling -> temps go up to 71C with IBT - AVX on.

Anyone else seen this phenomenon?

Thanks!


----------



## givmedew

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sin0822*
> 
> BTW here is the commentary and ranges from TeamAU:
> 1v CRAZY (TeamAU code: OPA)
> 1.1v average (TeamAU code: OK)
> 1.2v go kill someone (TeamAU code: JUNK, pull out the 9V battery!)
> 
> Make sure you load optimized defaults, if you want to not lose your settings just save them in a profile.


I noticed something interesting about this.

If I loaded setup defaults and restart then it says ~1.15

If I reset the bios and then restart it says ~1.05

So which one is it?

I don't think you can go by the load optimized defaults.


----------



## SLK

1.05v... Heh mine's 1.128. You got a good one.


----------



## Sin0822

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *EarlZ*
> 
> I am starting to overclock now and I cant seem to find where to set how much memory AIDA64 uses, also would freeze at desktop indicate the lack of vcore? ( no stress testing running, all power saving modes disabled)


Usually unore, honestly drop it down, forget what I said in the guide, I only said that as a guideline for the best performance range, but the give and take is different. Increased unore doesn't help as much as it can hurt CPU clock, an CPU clock is more important.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BenchAndGames*
> 
> What timmings I can run for 1600 MHz ?
> Automatically run 11-11-11-28 for 1600 MHz, but I´m sure could down these timmings.
> 
> The memory kit is 4x4GB GSkill TridentX 2600 MHz, 1.65v 10-12-12-31


Probably like 9-9-9-24 , setting XMp doesn't work? Or doesn't work when your CPU is OCed?
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *givmedew*
> 
> I noticed something interesting about this.
> 
> If I loaded setup defaults and restart then it says ~1.15
> 
> If I reset the bios and then restart it says ~1.05
> 
> So which one is it?
> 
> I don't think you can go by the load optimized defaults.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SLK*
> 
> 1.05v... Heh mine's 1.128. You got a good one.


yea i think not when load optimized defaults I might need to change that since they change up the turbo ratios when load optimized defaults. Checking this now.


----------



## givmedew

There are a lot of people saying that they got like 1.15 or 1.16 and I am wondering if they actually had better numbers then they thought but because of loading the bios defaults to get the number the number was actually wrong.

I just happened to notice on accident because I reset the bios went in and it said 1.05v then I wondered if it was because it was the first boot into the bios so I just hit save exit and rebooted went back in and it was still 1.05v


----------



## SLK

When running OCCT or even IBT on Very high is anyone experiencing mouse freezes for 5 second intervals on occasion?


----------



## givmedew

What is your ram usage...

I'm not sure if that is the reason but if you are using most or all of your ram that would happen. But it could happen under load anyways.

Thing is OCCT doesn't usually use up all of your ram. Where as IBT on extreme will and will cause mouse issues.

Also the OP recommends running AIDA64 and changing the settings so it uses more ram.


----------



## SLK

OCCT and IBT were acting the same way for a short period of time. It leveled off and stopped freezing after a bit though. No errors in event viewer either. I was able to repeat it running at stock speeds with my RAM at 1333mhz speeds too.


----------



## givmedew

I meant like how much ram was being used as in like a percentage. When the system runs out of memory input devices will start lagging.

Also @ *SIN0822*

You said in your guide that there is no point in using voltage offset for the vcore on these CPUs because the voltage will go down anyways when the CPU is idling.

I am not seeing this...

http://valid.canardpc.com/2865147



All of my power saving features are enabled.



This is using voltage offset instead of manual voltage. Note that I changed the multiplier to 42 just in case my offset math was wrong I didn't want to have any BSODs.


----------



## SLK

Wasn't using anymore than 4gb for both programs. 2gb for OCCT and 4gb for IBT. I have 16gb


----------



## EarlZ

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sin0822*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *EarlZ*
> 
> I am starting to overclock now and I cant seem to find where to set how much memory AIDA64 uses, also would freeze at desktop indicate the lack of vcore? ( no stress testing running, all power saving modes disabled)
> 
> 
> 
> Usually unore, honestly drop it down, forget what I said in the guide, I only said that as a guideline for the best performance range, but the give and take is different. Increased unore doesn't help as much as it can hurt CPU clock, an CPU clock is more important.
Click to expand...

I _may_ have found the culprit, when one of my 680's are installed I either get a rapid blinking black screen when windows is loaded or all of a sudden the screen blacks out and returns back ( possibly a driver crash recovery but I think I may have disabled the bubble notification somewhere ) or just a black screen hard lock and when I return to windows I theh windows error and a BSOD report pointing to nvlddmkm.sys. I've fixed the uncore at 36 since then. Is it expected that the nvidia driver is very sensitive to overclocks?

Is it also ok to use OCCT for the CPU test ( non linkpak ) ?


----------



## dzb87

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *EarlZ*
> 
> Is it also ok to use OCCT for the CPU test ( non linkpak ) ?


Nope.
Always use most heating tests cause problem with all those haswells is one: temperature.
Recomendations are: OCCT Linpack (AVX on), LinX, Intel Burn Test.
You can also use Prime95, but be careful. Some people say it hasn't been optimized for haswell.


----------



## Fahrenheit85

Seems like I have an less then average chip. It needs 1.28 for x45. Getting mid 80s for the temps. Haven't messed with Ring Voltage or Override voltage yet, dunno how much I can pick up messing with that.


----------



## EarlZ

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dzb87*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *EarlZ*
> 
> Is it also ok to use OCCT for the CPU test ( non linkpak ) ?
> 
> 
> 
> Nope.
> Always use most heating tests cause problem with all those haswells is one: temperature.
> Recomendations are: OCCT Linpack (AVX on), LinX, Intel Burn Test.
> You can also use Prime95, but be careful. Some people say it hasn't been optimized for haswell.
Click to expand...

OCCT AVX stops since I hit 90c and this is with a Kraken X60 so I guess 4.2Ghz is not even remotely possible on the chip I got.


----------



## dzb87

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *EarlZ*
> 
> OCCT AVX stops since I hit 90c and this is with a Kraken X60 so I guess 4.2Ghz is not even remotely possible on the chip I got.


Did you change cpu temp. limit in OCCT settings? I think your test stops cause of this limit (90C or 85C by default).
Haswell throttle temp. is 100C so it should not make problems at 90C.


----------



## EarlZ

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dzb87*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *EarlZ*
> 
> OCCT AVX stops since I hit 90c and this is with a Kraken X60 so I guess 4.2Ghz is not even remotely possible on the chip I got.
> 
> 
> 
> Did you change cpu temp. limit in OCCT settings? I think your test stops cause of this limit (90C or 85C by default).
> Haswell throttle temp. is 100C so it should not make problems at 90C.
Click to expand...

I didnt change any limit, it stopped at 89c which is also very hot IMHO. I'll try dropping the Vcore and see how it goes from there. How many hours should be a good initial then final test run ?

@Sin

I want to clarify something on the guide on the images it shows max for System Agent is +0.23 along with +0.2 on the analog and digital values but on your template you recommend a max of 0.3


----------



## EarlZ

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Fahrenheit85*
> 
> Seems like I have an less then average chip. It needs 1.28 for x45. Getting mid 80s for the temps. Haven't messed with Ring Voltage or Override voltage yet, dunno how much I can pick up messing with that.


What are you using to test and what cooler do you have? Im getting close to 100C with any Linpak AVX based test at 1.280 at 4.5Ghz


----------



## The Real Deal

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *t0tum*
> 
> Not necessarily, its a prerequisite for a bad clocking chip. There are good chips that can support 1:1 ratio up to 4.8Ghz.












Now to claim a very good chip, you have to find one :

With a good CPU ratio overclocking/low vCore (the basic)
With a strong IMC
With a strong uncore potential
With a strong strap potential.

mmmhhmmm, Haswell...


----------



## EarlZ

I must be missing something but when my system is idle the multiplier wont drop, I have all of the power savings settings enabled.

EDIT:

It only drops after a high load is placed then stopped, is this normal? I have turbo in auto, C1E enabled and Intel speed step.


----------



## BenchAndGames

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sin0822*
> 
> Probably like 9-9-9-24 , setting XMp doesn't work? Or doesn't work when your CPU is OCed?


Dosen´t works when I load the XMP profile, I have the typical BSOD d1, related to ram, but all under the bios F6h and F6j and now I have F5, because with that previous bios, had BSOD even with all the bios default, non overclock.

The bios F6x are corrupt, BSOD always, OC or not. error "DRIVER_IRQL_NOT_LESS_OR_EQUAL" with BSOD d1.

Now with F5 Bios everything working fine, but I have only OC for CPU, the memory ram its 1600 MHz, later i try XMP profile !!


----------



## holiday121

Made a i7 Haswell and Gigabyte purchase today. Should receive it Friday along with my NZXT case.. Going to follow this guide when I get it thanks... Im sure I will have questions.


----------



## stasio

GIGABYTE Tweak Launcher 2.0 B13.0711.1.......

http://download.gigabyte.us/FileList/Utility/mb_utility_tweaklauncher_8series.exe


----------



## EarlZ

I cant seem to get 4.5Ghz stable, I get a BSOD and at the same time Im hitting close to 90c with AIDA64. Vcore is at 1.280 which is already very high, vRIN at 2.0 and vRING at 1.20 (sigh). This chip is screaming for a delid.

I get the BSOD when its close to 1hr of running AIDA64


----------



## Forceman

1.28V isn't high for 4.5, not on a Haswell. Plenty of chips need 1.35V+ for that speed, if they can do it at all. What kind of BSODs are you gettings? 124s or 101s?


----------



## EarlZ

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Forceman*
> 
> 1.28V isn't high for 4.5, not on a Haswell. Plenty of chips need 1.35V+ for that speed, if they can do it at all. What kind of BSODs are you gettings? 124s or 101s?


124's. I consider it pretty high since im hitting close to 90c at those vcores.. Im using a Kraken X60... Im not even sure how those who dont delid and not use a custom water cooling can sustain the 1.350 volts.


----------



## Forceman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *EarlZ*
> 
> 124's. I consider it pretty high since im hitting close to 90c at those vcores.. Im using a Kraken X60... Im not even sure how those who dont delid and not use a custom water cooling can sustain the 1.350 volts.


124 probably isn't Vcore. Try reducing your cache ratio to 35x or 36x, and try increasing your VCCIOD (try +0.05).


----------



## EarlZ

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Forceman*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *EarlZ*
> 
> 124's. I consider it pretty high since im hitting close to 90c at those vcores.. Im using a Kraken X60... Im not even sure how those who dont delid and not use a custom water cooling can sustain the 1.350 volts.
> 
> 
> 
> 124 probably isn't Vcore. Try reducing your cache ratio to 35x or 36x, and try increasing your VCCIOD (try +0.05).
Click to expand...

I have the cache ratio at x36, putting it at 35 bumps it up to 40x. VCCIOD = Digital I/O voltage? I'll try to bump it upti 0.15 see if it helps and yes I am getting 124's at about 1hr after in AIDA64


----------



## SLK

Well guys, game over for me. I was trying to get my 4.2ghz OC stable and got another 0x124 BSOD that resulted in killing all of my USB ports. They are all malfunctioning and intermittently working, I reinstalled windows and still does the same. I am at a loss for words with this mobo.


----------



## Forceman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *EarlZ*
> 
> I have the cache ratio at x36, putting it at 35 bumps it up to 40x. VCCIOD = Digital I/O voltage? I'll try to bump it upti 0.15 see if it helps and yes I am getting 124's at about 1hr after in AIDA64


Try the Digital I/O voltage and see if that helps - it cleared up the 124 errors I was having.


----------



## EarlZ

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Forceman*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *EarlZ*
> 
> I have the cache ratio at x36, putting it at 35 bumps it up to 40x. VCCIOD = Digital I/O voltage? I'll try to bump it upti 0.15 see if it helps and yes I am getting 124's at about 1hr after in AIDA64
> 
> 
> 
> Try the Digital I/O voltage and see if that helps - it cleared up the 124 errors I was having.
Click to expand...

How much did you have to increase it to ?


----------



## Forceman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *EarlZ*
> 
> How much did you have to increase it to ?


I used +0.05, I tried +0.025 but I still got crashes.


----------



## EarlZ

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Forceman*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *EarlZ*
> 
> How much did you have to increase it to ?
> 
> 
> 
> I used +0.05, I tried +0.025 but I still got crashes.
Click to expand...

Ok, I'll try +0.015 in a bit. I understand its significantly higher than the 0.05 but I would suppose it is still a safe range or pretty much overkill ?


----------



## Forceman

+0.015 is lower than +0.05.


----------



## EarlZ

Sorry I ment +0.15

EDIT:

Tried 0.15 and I still got a BSOD when I was playing a game


----------



## Forceman

What kind of BSOD? 0.15V sounds pretty high.


----------



## EarlZ

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Forceman*
> 
> What kind of BSOD? 0.15V sounds pretty high.


124


----------



## Alxx

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SLK*
> 
> Well guys, game over for me. I was trying to get my 4.2ghz OC stable and got another 0x124 BSOD that resulted in killing all of my USB ports. They are all malfunctioning and intermittently working, I reinstalled windows and still does the same. I am at a loss for words with this mobo.


I have Gigabyte Z87 D3HP and had to flash BIos (F2 to F4) to get the full functionality.
With mine I could not adjust PCIe Host Clock / CPU Baseclock.

You might have to enable Xhci if you are using usb 3.
Did you clear cmos already ?
If so, you should try Updating your BIos.
Or maybe your Board is not OK and you need to RMA it.


----------



## Cyro999

Hey guys what kind of Cinebench 11.5 single core scores are you getting? I'm consistently getting significantly higher results on the 125mhz base clock strap and wondering if it's because i cant stabilize >4.5 100% solid on the 100 strap


----------



## Fahrenheit85

Ok looks like i'm stable at 4.5ghz on my, following this great guide that Sin made, Here is what I got going now

Vcore 1.296
RingV 1.2
CPU Vrin 1.7
Multi 45

Just finished up 48 hours of Prime95, temps get as high as 94 on hottest core. I know when I was running my machine on an open bench right in front of the AC vent I was stable at 4.6ghz at 1.32 Vcore but in my case I cant run that as I hit 100 degrees after a few minutes of Prime95.

Gonna Delid at some point and see if I cant push for the 4.6 24/7 and upgrade to a custom water loop.

To be 100% honest I still don't grasp what RingB and CPUVrin do for my stability. Or a lot of the other more advanced things (like the other multiplier setting). Do I really need to worry about that stuff if im stable now? If I do more tweaking could I lower more VCore for some colder temps


----------



## givmedew

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Fahrenheit85*
> 
> Ok looks like i'm stable at 4.5ghz on my, following this great guide that Sin made, Here is what I got going now
> 
> Vcore 1.296
> RingV 1.2
> CPU Vrin 1.7
> Multi 45
> 
> Just finished up 48 hours of Prime95, temps get as high as 94 on hottest core. I know when I was running my machine on an open bench right in front of the AC vent I was stable at 4.6ghz at 1.32 Vcore but in my case I cant run that as I hit 100 degrees after a few minutes of Prime95.
> 
> Gonna Delid at some point and see if I cant push for the 4.6 24/7 and upgrade to a custom water loop.
> 
> To be 100% honest I still don't grasp what RingB and CPUVrin do for my stability. Or a lot of the other more advanced things (like the other multiplier setting). Do I really need to worry about that stuff if im stable now? If I do more tweaking could I lower more VCore for some colder temps


If your stable and happy no you don't need to worry. One thing though is you could test and find 4.6ghz to be stable then it will be stable for apps and games even in your case most likely.


----------



## phaseshift

I would like to share my overclocking experience in hopes that it might help some of you:

First thing I did was:

- Vcore to 1.25v
- Multi to 45x
- Uncore to 34x (don't leave at 35 because it boosts to 40)
- All C-States disabled
-CPU VRIN Override LLC to extreme
- set ram to 1600mhz
- set ram to rated voltage
- everything else on auto

Testing:

For quick stability test use HyperPi use all cores and all threads if it passes then up your multi run Hyperpi again. If your BSOD it will most likely be too low of a vcore, just up your vcore a notch and run tests again. Once you find a sweet spot run aida64, make sure all 4 below are ticked:

- stress cpu
- stress fpu
- stress cache
- stress system memory

run it for 12 hours+. Some say that Auda64 isn't a good stress tests however after 12+ hours stressing with those settings and regular desktop/gaming use I haven't had any BSODs.

As always make sure you are monitoring your temps, I try not to go over 85C and I try to stay under 1.35v(Ideally 1.30v) make sure you have good cooling because it will get hot. I'm using an h100i with my 4770k delid, 45x multi and 1.18v . I'm also stable at 1.3v on 47x multi.


----------



## EarlZ

Id have to say that 1.18 for x45 is very good.

I just had a BSOD. After over 24hrs of playing games, idling the PC and merged some of my hdd partition I decided to reboot and I got a hard lock when I got into windows. No BSOD but after rebooting it showed me that the BSOD error was 116. First time this 116 came up and Im currently at 1.290 already.


----------



## phaseshift

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *EarlZ*
> 
> Id have to say that 1.18 for x45 is very good.
> 
> I just had a BSOD. After over 24hrs of playing games, idling the PC and merged some of my hdd partition I decided to reboot and I got a hard lock when I got into windows. No BSOD but after rebooting it showed me that the BSOD error was 116. First time this 116 came up and Im currently at 1.290 already.


is your gpu overclocked?


----------



## EarlZ

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *phaseshift*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *EarlZ*
> 
> Id have to say that 1.18 for x45 is very good.
> 
> I just had a BSOD. After over 24hrs of playing games, idling the PC and merged some of my hdd partition I decided to reboot and I got a hard lock when I got into windows. No BSOD but after rebooting it showed me that the BSOD error was 116. First time this 116 came up and Im currently at 1.290 already.
> 
> 
> 
> is your gpu overclocked?
Click to expand...

No they are at stock speeds, but I noticed I get the TDR/116 BSOD when I overclock at 4.5Ghz, I think it never occurred on at 4.3 but Im not 100% certain, would an unstable CPU over clock even trigger the 116?


----------



## Anth Seebel

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *phaseshift*
> 
> I would like to share my overclocking experience in hopes that it might help some of you:
> 
> First thing I did was:
> 
> - Vcore to 1.25v
> - Multi to 45x
> - Uncore to 34x (don't leave at 35 because it boosts to 40)
> - All C-States disabled
> -CPU VRIN Override LLC to extreme
> - set ram to 1600mhz
> - set ram to rated voltage
> - everything else on auto
> 
> Testing:
> 
> For quick stability test use HyperPi use all cores and all threads if it passes then up your multi run Hyperpi again. If your BSOD it will most likely be too low of a vcore, just up your vcore a notch and run tests again. Once you find a sweet spot run aida64, make sure all 4 below are ticked:
> 
> - stress cpu
> - stress fpu
> - stress cache
> - stress system memory
> 
> run it for 12 hours+. Some say that Auda64 isn't a good stress tests however after 12+ hours stressing with those settings and regular desktop/gaming use I haven't had any BSODs.
> 
> As always make sure you are monitoring your temps, I try not to go over 85C and I try to stay under 1.35v(Ideally 1.30v) make sure you have good cooling because it will get hot. I'm using an h100i with my 4770k delid, 45x multi and 1.18v . I'm also stable at 1.3v on 47x multi.


Which games did you test your OC on ?


----------



## EarlZ

I maybe approaching this whole haswell overclocking incorrectly or in a brute force manner.

I'll reset the bios to default and start with a x42 multi and anything not listed is default/auto.

Bios version F6e
Host clock at 100.01Mhz ( I hate looking at 99.77Mhz )
CPU Multi x42
vCore 1.220
VIN LLC Extreme
Intel IGP disabled
VDIMM at 1.65 ( but no XMP profile loaded on my 2133Mhz )

I guess no matter how bad the chip is 4.2 should be very achievable

From here I'll probably run AIDA64 for 1-2hours and will report back for changes.


----------



## Forceman

For what it's worth, and I have a different board so maybe not much at all, I had terrible luck with the F6 BIOSes. Random crashes at idle, corrupted PCIe, just a host of problems. I went back to the non-beta F5 and it's been much smoother.


----------



## EarlZ

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Forceman*
> 
> For what it's worth, and I have a different board so maybe not much at all, I had terrible luck with the F6 BIOSes. Random crashes at idle, corrupted PCIe, just a host of problems. I went back to the non-beta F5 and it's been much smoother.


That is what I hate about overclocking, the randomness factor of the bios (sigh). For now I'll stick with the bios that I am using and will probably switch it later.

So 2hrs 30mins on AIDA64
86-80-77-76 are the temps, I would suppose a 10c gap is expected since this is what I had since my Q6600 and i7 2600K.

I'll try x43 later on with the same settings for everything, gonna try and reboot/shut down my system for several times as thats where the BSOD 116 happened.


----------



## phaseshift

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Anth Seebel*
> 
> Which games did you test your OC on ?


Crysis 3
Tomb Raider
BF3


----------



## Belial

so is there any difference between offset and manual voltage now? I'm a bit confused, is there _little_ difference or _no_ difference? Because otherwise I'd use offset like on z77.

And I'm going to use turbo ratios to overclock, just like on z77. As i understand it, the cpu ratio selection on gigabyte boards is really just applying the turbo ratio to all 4 cores at once (and if you disable turbo boost or energy saving features or whatever, it just stays maxed on that ratio 24/7).

im assuming we leave cpu pll on auto.

I'm going to test whether turbo or extreme llc is better (use multimeter, see which requires least true voltage for stability at X level) if no one else has yet.

Seems quite confusing and overwhelming, all the options, but I like that. So keep vin 0.5v above vcore for stability (and then reduce for minor temp reduction, kind alike vtt/imc/pll voltages on z77), stess test multi + vcore with 1.15 vring, then mess with uncore + vring voltage (for extra stability? a sort of chicken before the egg situation no?).

Then for RAM basically just set digital/analogue on auto (but try +.25 if all else fails) and up to .25v extra on system agent. Or might as well just start on .25v imc and reduce if it isn't necessary.


----------



## Forceman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Belial*
> 
> so is there any difference between offset and manual voltage now? I'm a bit confused, is there _little_ difference or _no_ difference? Because otherwise I'd use offset like on z77.


On Gigabyte boards the voltage will go down at idle even with fixed voltage as long as you have the C states enabled (I think only C1E and C3 are required, but C6/7 lets it drop really far, like to 0.2V). So no reason to use anything other than fixed voltage as long as you don't mind having the C states enabled.


----------



## Peanuts4

Do you need to disable all of those power saving features or are any useful to keep enabled?


----------



## BoldarBlood

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Belial*
> 
> And I'm going to use turbo ratios to overclock, just like on z77. As i understand it, the cpu ratio selection on gigabyte boards is really just applying the turbo ratio to all 4 cores at once (and if you disable turbo boost or energy saving features or whatever, it just stays maxed on that ratio 24/7).
> .


What is the difference between:
Setting the core to x45
or
Just putting turbo to "enabled" and setting the turbo ratio at 45?

It seems to work the same either way.

Thanks.

.


----------



## Forceman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Peanuts4*
> 
> Do you need to disable all of those power saving features or are any useful to keep enabled?


No reason to disable them, the chip will overclock just fine with them enabled.


----------



## The Real Deal

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Forceman*
> 
> On Gigabyte boards the voltage will go down at idle even with fixed voltage as long as you have the C states enabled (I think only C1E and C3 are required, but C6/7 lets it drop really far, like to 0.2V). So no reason to use anything other than fixed voltage as long as you don't mind having the C states enabled.


Not on my board.. no idle.


----------



## Forceman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *The Real Deal*
> 
> Not on my board.. no idle.


Interesting. You have all the C states enabled (not Auto - I know Auto was messing up mine) and it still doesn't drop? How were you checking the voltage? Wonder what the difference is with the OC board.


----------



## Alxx

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *The Real Deal*
> 
> Not on my board.. no idle.


You need to read Vcore with HWinfo or CPUZ 1.64

also configure like this:


By the way raising Vccin and Vring helped to stabilize my OC.
Before occasional crashes now completely gone


----------



## EarlZ

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *The Real Deal*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Forceman*
> 
> On Gigabyte boards the voltage will go down at idle even with fixed voltage as long as you have the C states enabled (I think only C1E and C3 are required, but C6/7 lets it drop really far, like to 0.2V). So no reason to use anything other than fixed voltage as long as you don't mind having the C states enabled.
> 
> 
> 
> Not on my board.. no idle.
Click to expand...

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Forceman*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *The Real Deal*
> 
> Not on my board.. no idle.
> 
> 
> 
> Interesting. You have all the C states enabled (not Auto - I know Auto was messing up mine) and it still doesn't drop? How were you checking the voltage? Wonder what the difference is with the OC board.
Click to expand...

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Alxx*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *The Real Deal*
> 
> Not on my board.. no idle.
> 
> 
> 
> You need to read Vcore with HWinfo or CPUZ 1.64
> 
> also configure like this:
> 
> 
> By the way raising Vccin and Vring helped to stabilize my OC.
> Before occasional crashes now completely gone
Click to expand...

Correct me if I am wrong but it will only go down if you use offset voltage, manual voltage will keep it maxed out.


----------



## Alxx

Should go down on Gigabyte Boards with fixed Vcore.



I tried that it definitely works.


----------



## Forceman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *EarlZ*
> 
> Correct me if I am wrong but it will only go down if you use offset voltage, manual voltage will keep it maxed out.


Depends on the board. On the UD3H it goes down even in manual. I thought that was true of all of the Gigabyte boards, but apparently not.

With C6 and C7 enabled mine drops below 0.3V on occasion.

But you need to use an older version of CPU-Z ti check it, the new versions don't show the actual Vcore.


----------



## EarlZ

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Alxx*
> 
> Should go down on Gigabyte Boards with fixed Vcore.
> 
> 
> 
> I tried that it definetly works.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Forceman*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *EarlZ*
> 
> Correct me if I am wrong but it will only go down if you use offset voltage, manual voltage will keep it maxed out.
> 
> 
> 
> Depends on the board. On the UD3H it goes down even in manual. I thought that was true of all of the Gigabyte boards, but apparently not.
> 
> With C6 and C7 enabled mine drops below 0.3V on occasion.
> 
> But you need to use an older version of CPU-Z ti check it, the new versions don't show the actual Vcore.
Click to expand...

Sadly it does not on my G1 Sniper M5, or maybe there is a current bios bug? I had a P67 and I also knew that using manual voltage wont make it go down. But by using offset voltage it will go down.


----------



## Forceman

How are you checking it? That board have voltage measurement points?


----------



## Peanuts4

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Forceman*
> 
> No reason to disable them, the chip will overclock just fine with them enabled.


Why does the guide and people say to disable them? Was there previous issues?


----------



## EarlZ

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Forceman*
> 
> How are you checking it? That board have voltage measurement points?


Software monitoring tools, It only drops down when set to auto/normal. Yes it has voltage read out points.


----------



## Forceman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Peanuts4*
> 
> Why does the guide and people say to disable them? Was there previous issues?


Because they used to cause problems years ago, and people haven't updated their expectations. They haven't caused issues (except the occasional C3/C6 problem with offset mode) since Sandy Bridge.


----------



## Sin0822

some people want their CPU to always stay at the rated vcore, some don't want EIST to crate issues with certain type sof encoding as EIST is known to increase DPC latency, But yea by all means a normal OC for 24/7 usage with best power consumption would have EIST enabled.

Also with CPUz versions later than 1.64.0 the CPUz is reading the VID not the VCore like it should, so you can either use an easier version of CPUz or jut use voltage read points.


----------



## EarlZ

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sin0822*
> 
> some people want their CPU to always stay at the rated vcore, some don't want EIST to crate issues with certain type sof encoding as EIST is known to increase DPC latency, But yea by all means a normal OC for 24/7 usage with best power consumption would have EIST enabled.
> 
> Also with CPUz versions later than 1.64.0 the CPUz is reading the VID not the VCore like it should, so you can either use an easier version of CPUz or jut use voltage read points.


Thanks for the heads up, I downloaded a 1.64 and it now shows the voltages dropping. Also the voltage read out points matches my DMM!


----------



## Belial

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BoldarBlood*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Belial*
> 
> And I'm going to use turbo ratios to overclock, just like on z77. As i understand it, the cpu ratio selection on gigabyte boards is really just applying the turbo ratio to all 4 cores at once (and if you disable turbo boost or energy saving features or whatever, it just stays maxed on that ratio 24/7).
> .
> 
> 
> 
> What is the difference between:
> Setting the core to x45
> or
> Just putting turbo to "enabled" and setting the turbo ratio at 45?
> 
> It seems to work the same either way.
> 
> Thanks.
> 
> .
Click to expand...

Like I said, I'm pretty sure what Gigabyte boards are doing when you set your Core Ratio to x45, is just setting x45 to each turbo ratio. It's doing the same thing because it IS the same thing. This was the case on Z77, I can't claim to know for 100% on the Z87 boards yet though because I haven't played around yet.
Quote:


> some don't want EIST to crate issues with certain type sof encoding as EIST is known to increase DPC latency


What is DPC latency, and is this still true? I do h264 encoding, ie I stream through OBS my gameplay to twitch.tv. Is there something I wasn't aware about? Googling just shows a few things about audio


----------



## The Real Deal

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Forceman*
> 
> Interesting. You have all the C states enabled (not Auto - I know Auto was messing up mine) and it still doesn't drop? How were you checking the voltage? Wonder what the difference is with the OC board.


I tried all the ways i could.

First thing first : F7 shoud be enough to set things correctly.

Boot to desktop : values reported by CPU-Z and RealTemp.

Multi drop X36 to X 38 and vCore 1,15v to 1,20v. The power management does not work as it should be.

And with fixed voltage and my OC + all the power savers enabled : no no

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Alxx*
> 
> You need to read Vcore with HWinfo or CPUZ 1.64
> 
> also configure like this:
> 
> 
> By the way raising Vccin and Vring helped to stabilize my OC.
> Before occasional crashes now completely gone


Already done, i tried in auto and enabled, in case auto means disabled.

EDIT :

Quoted from Haswell owner thread :
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Forceman*
> 
> If you put it on High Performance it'll keep the chip from downclocking (to some extent).


It was the culprit. Idle to X8 and very low voltage now














. It really should be added to the guide.

Thanks a lot Forceman


----------



## EarlZ

I may have found whats causing my BSOD 116. I've been running 4.2Ghz and though about either putting it now to x43 or use my XMP profile, decided to use my XMP profile which puts it at 2133Mhz. When I reached the welcome screen I was greeted with a flashing black screen, a very erratic mouse movement and eventually a black screen which eventually led to hardlock. Rebooting the PC showed the 116 bsod error but I had the same flashing black screen and erratic mouse response, so I decided to reboot and boost the system agent to +0.050 and I got the same issue, rebooted and added +0.050 to the analog and digital voltages and got the same issue for a total of 4 reboots. disabled SMP profile and we are back to working conditions.

F6e
x42
Voltage at 1.220

Everything else at auto including uncore, not sure what to do next to get the profile stable.


----------



## The Real Deal

Ok, it's done









Thanks all for the precious help.

Now multi and vCore fluctuates as it should and with a nice 4,5 GHz overclock.


----------



## EarlZ

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *The Real Deal*
> 
> Ok, it's done
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks all for the precious help.
> 
> Now multi and vCore fluctuates as it should and with a nice 4,5 GHz overclock.


Just wondering why you have the PCH on 1.100 ?


----------



## The Real Deal

Because some 62 errors (related to PCH runtime environment) when POST. I thought dropping a bit the voltage couldn't hurt


----------



## EarlZ

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *The Real Deal*
> 
> Because some 62 errors (related to PCH runtime environment) when POST. I thought dropping a bit the voltage couldn't hurt


Ok, I thought you were also having BSOD 116's.. I've been getting them if I use the XMP profile on my memory.. I've tried VCCSA,Digital and Analog voltage increase and they dont go away. I havent tried increasing the VRIN or RING, would they help ?


----------



## The Real Deal

You should first try with F7 (optimized default), reboot into BIOS ans set XMP to check what happens (if your CPU and uncore are currently OC).


----------



## spdaimon

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BoldarBlood*
> 
> What is the difference between:
> Setting the core to x45
> or
> Just putting turbo to "enabled" and setting the turbo ratio at 45?
> 
> It seems to work the same either way.
> 
> Thanks.
> 
> .


Setting the core to x45 will keep the core working at x45 contantly, where Turbo is a feature that causes the core to jump to x45 under heavy load, it could fall to x34 if its just idling. May fall further with power saving features enabled.


----------



## Belial

so what do you guys use as a stress tester?

I'm running:
[email protected]
1.95v VIN (just set as .5v higher)
1.15 VRING (just set based on recommendation in guide)
set ram for 1600mhz

seemed to last aida64 for more than a few hours with no problem, hit low 80s as max temp. When i staretd p95 small fft it went to 92C+ right away though.


----------



## Forceman

If you are feeling really confident, you can try the new AVX2 version of Linpack. It's like pouring gasoline on your CPU and lighting it on fire.
http://software.intel.com/en-us/articles/intel-math-kernel-library-linpack-download

I've been using the normal AVX version of IBT as my "day to day" stability test. I can be AVX2 stable but I can be IBT stable at 0.04V less, and for day to day tasks I haven't run into any trouble with the settings I need to be IBT stable. I did have trouble gaming with just "Aida stable" though.


----------



## Belial

well for what I do it's really important that I had complete stability, which is why I usually run 40+ hours of prime95 blend custom ram as my stress tester (and even then, the program I used usually crapped on that in seconds). I'll give it a try, thanks.

edit: a friend is recommending x264 benchmark 5.0.1 as a good stress tester.


----------



## gphan331

Hello, this is my first time trying to oc, and I got my 4670k to 4.3ghz with a uncore of 4.0ghz at 1.2v. The settings were stable, however the voltage does not drop and I have all power saving options on auto. Is there a solution to this? I read in the guide that if everything was set to auto then my vcore would drop when idle. My multiplier goes to 1x, but the voltage remains constant. This has been frustrating me because I really want it to go down when idle. I am currently using the 4670k with the gigabyte z87 UD4H with f3 bios. Thanks in advance.

Here are pics from my bios and HWmonitor and CPU-Z


----------



## Forceman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gphan331*
> 
> Hello, this is my first time trying to oc, and I got my 4670k to 4.3ghz with a uncore of 4.0ghz at 1.2v. The settings were stable, however the voltage does not drop and I have all power saving options on auto. Is there a solution to this? I read in the guide that if everything was set to auto then my vcore would drop when idle. My multiplier goes to 1x, but the voltage remains constant. This has been frustrating me because I really want it to go down when idle. I am currently using the 4670k with the gigabyte z87 UD4H with f3 bios. Thanks in advance.
> 
> Here are pics from my bios and HWmonitor and CPU-Z
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


I don't know about HWMonitor, but CPU-Z 1.65.0 doesn't show the actual voltage anymore. Download 1.64.0 and see what that shows.

You also probably need to manually enable C6 and C7 if you want the voltage to drop to the lowest possible level. Auto seems to be the same as disabled when overclocking.


----------



## givmedew

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *EarlZ*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *The Real Deal*
> 
> Because some 62 errors (related to PCH runtime environment) when POST. I thought dropping a bit the voltage couldn't hurt
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ok, I thought you were also having BSOD 116's.. I've been getting them if I use the XMP profile on my memory.. I've tried VCCSA,Digital and Analog voltage increase and they dont go away. I havent tried increasing the VRIN or RING, would they help ?
Click to expand...

I recommend OCing at DDR-1333 until you are completely done finding your stable OC for everything. Do the memory last. You may not be able to run it above 1600MHz. So try running 1600MHz and manually adjusting your timings as tight as you can get them and still be stable.


----------



## gphan331

For some reason my bios doesnt have C7, but I set all the power saving features to enabled. I also downloaded cpuz 1.64. My voltage goes down now when I am idling and does not go past 1.2 at 100% load. Thanks for the advice.



CPUZ 1.64 showed me the core vid at first though. I kept cancelling it and restarting it and then core vid was replaced by core voltage. Is that a comparability issue between cpuz and haswell?


----------



## Forceman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gphan331*
> 
> For some reason my bios doesnt have C7, but I set all the power saving features to enabled. I also downloaded cpuz 1.64. My voltage goes down now when I am idling and does not go past 1.2 at 100% load. Thanks for the advice.
> CPUZ 1.64 showed me the core vid at first though. I kept cancelling it and restarting it and then core vid was replaced by core voltage. Is that a comparability issue between cpuz and haswell?


C7 may be coupled with C6, and not have a separate settings.

Not sure what's up with CPU-Z, if it is just a bug or a compatibility issue. Seems strange that they would suddenly switch to showing VID after so many years of showing Vcore though, so maybe a compatibility issue.


----------



## CrusherW9

Hey Sin0822, could you please explain what each of the settings in the 3D Power Controls menu does?


----------



## givmedew

hey guys... so I would love to hate on ASUS... but I have had a hard time switching over to gigabyte. I bought the UD5H and the problem I am having is that none of the fan controllers treat PWM correctly. What I mean is that on any other motherboards I have owned I have been able to send just the RPM and PWM signal to the motherboard and the motherboard would attenuate those signals correctly. however with the ud5h board if it can not see the 12v signal it can not control the PWM signal. The biggest issue with that is that I would like for it to be able to control the pump PWM... it can not do that at all because the pump gets it 12v from a molex and the pwm and rpm goes to the motherboard. If that was not bad enough I would like to run all of the radiator fans off a secondary pwm capable channel but if I do that then all the 12v would come from molex the rpm would come from a single fan and the PWM would go to all the fans but if the motherboard doesn't see the 12v then it will not control the PWM at all.... to me that doesn't even seem like PWM at all! does anyone know a way around this because as of right now I think the only way around would be to make a custom harness that send the 12v from one fan to the motherboard and that is only if the motherboard is even using PWM for the fans which to me I am not even sure that is happening. This is not behaving at all like any other brand of motherboard so please don't try to back up gigabyte on any explanation of why it is doing this this way.


----------



## Belial

^ You need to use Speedfan (you can also use EasyTune). You can use the Advanced Fan control feature to do stuff like custom fan profiles too.

Who uses PWM anymore lol, why don't you just buy a $20 fan controller, that way you can control any 3pin or 2 pin fan better than any PWM fan control. It's just silly people arguing over motherboard fan controls, just get a fan controller. Or just use speedfan, it's not difficult...

and the way you write man... fix it.


----------



## EarlZ

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *givmedew*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *EarlZ*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *The Real Deal*
> 
> Because some 62 errors (related to PCH runtime environment) when POST. I thought dropping a bit the voltage couldn't hurt
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ok, I thought you were also having BSOD 116's.. I've been getting them if I use the XMP profile on my memory.. I've tried VCCSA,Digital and Analog voltage increase and they dont go away. I havent tried increasing the VRIN or RING, would they help ?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I recommend OCing at DDR-1333 until you are completely done finding your stable OC for everything. Do the memory last. You may not be able to run it above 1600MHz. So try running 1600MHz and manually adjusting your timings as tight as you can get them and still be stable.
Click to expand...

I've actually moved back to stock speeds till I resolve this BSOD 116 properly, which it will also randomly do on stock speeds with the XMP profile enabled. I find it hard to believe that 1866 would require additional voltage changes. As long as I dont load up the XMP profile, its smooth sailing.. could it be a defective board/processor or a very very weak IMC? though no BSOD occurs if I only use the IGP.

Upping the system agent, analog and digital voltages didnt really help.. Would vRING and VIN help on this ?


----------



## Belial

just find your cpu overclock, then uncore overclock, before messing with ram. No point in doing ram first all to undo it all when you use a different cpu overclock that affects your ram oc. you could have a weak imc, could possibly be part of the board (doubt it since gigabyte uses t-topology now and you got a high end board), could be voltages. vring can help since uncore is tied to ram a bit but first tune your uncore (and before uncore, cpu clock).


----------



## FtW 420

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Linus Sebastian*
> 
> There are better guides on my forum.


NCIX forums? You lie...


----------



## FtW 420

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Linus Sebastian*
> 
> No, at linustechtips.com. I run it.


I didn't think of that one, was just thinking Linus & NCIX. I've never actually looked at linustechtips.

I'll have to start bugging you there to get a dewar at the NCIX events for some ln2 demos.


----------



## Belial

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Linus Sebastian*
> 
> There are better guides on my forum.


I wrote out a really long response, but I'm just going to say no, no there isn't. I'll come off more like a jerk than someone trying to help out and no one is asking.


----------



## XtremeCuztoms

Hmm....


----------



## EarlZ

Is that the real linus ?

Anyway, I believe there was someone who had issues with the F6 bios as it would BSOD at stock but perfectly stable on F5? I tried to go back to F5 today with XMP profile loaded and everything has been stable so far, In fact this is the highest stability I had with XMP profile yet!


----------



## ghax

Hello all! First and foremost thank u Sin for the awesome guide. Moving on, i was wondering if anyone had tough luck with their Haswell. Im beginning to think mine is a lousy chip









Finally managed to get a stable overclock for 4.2Ghz @ 4670K on Giga's Sniper M5 using the following:

Cpu Vcore: 1.22V
Cpu Ring: 1.20V
Cpu Vrin: 1.8V
Uncore @ 4ghz

Rams are kingston normal rams running @ 1333mhz

Is this even normal??


----------



## Belial

sounds about right, to overclock haswell properly you really need to delid (just like ivy), and you need a $100+ heatsink (you dont use a budget or mid-range heatsink on a premo CPU that's known to run hot).

You can bin your chip by seeing how it handles [email protected] (if you can make it into OS, good chip, if not, bad chip), that's how asus compared hundreds of them. Dont worry, just like with sandy and ivy, over 50% of chips are 'bad'. It's just the luck of the draw. I have a really bad haswell, but I'm able to do [email protected] using a delid + h110.


----------



## ghax

whoa tat clears it up, yeap tried to boot past bios and into windows, but at 1.2v, 4.2 was the max. i suppose ill keep it as it is, till i change my hsf. thanks alot belial!


----------



## holiday121

Just received my i7 4770k and gigabyte board. Looking to water cool my CPU. Never done it before. Would this kit be ok to use?
http://www.frozencpu.com/products/16892/ex-wat-220/XSPC_Raystorm_750_RS360_Extreme_Universal_CPU_Water_Cooling_Kit_New_Rev_4_Pump_Included_w_Free_Dead-Water.html?tl=g30c321s1310#blank


----------



## tru3man

yes


----------



## holiday121

Now at the bottom their is add ons for like other options. What should I select for tubing size?

Also I was going to get the red anodized faceplate.

Is their any optional radiator accessories I should pickup with it


----------



## Tass666

You got such a nice guide here







Thanks!

What about PWM Phase Control? Should i enable it or not? What good and bad does it do?

I wonder if it's like LLC, where everyone have a different opinion on it.


----------



## holiday121

So I decided to take everything out the box and hook it up with a stock fan for now. 43 degrees idle.

Trying to decide I should just buy a air aftermarket or go water cooling. I never done it before but it's either water cooling or a new 27 inch monitor.

I have a 24 inch 1920x1200 right now that's pretty nice


----------



## ehume

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *givmedew*
> 
> hey guys... so I would love to hate on ASUS... but I have had a hard time switching over to gigabyte. I bought the UD5H and the problem I am having is that none of the fan controllers treat PWM correctly. What I mean is that on any other motherboards I have owned I have been able to send just the RPM and PWM signal to the motherboard and the motherboard would attenuate those signals correctly. however with the ud5h board if it can not see the 12v signal it can not control the PWM signal. The biggest issue with that is that I would like for it to be able to control the pump PWM... it can not do that at all because the pump gets it 12v from a molex and the pwm and rpm goes to the motherboard. If that was not bad enough I would like to run all of the radiator fans off a secondary pwm capable channel but if I do that then all the 12v would come from molex the rpm would come from a single fan and the PWM would go to all the fans but if the motherboard doesn't see the 12v then it will not control the PWM at all.... to me that doesn't even seem like PWM at all! does anyone know a way around this because as of right now I think the only way around would be to make a custom harness that send the 12v from one fan to the motherboard and that is only if the motherboard is even using PWM for the fans which to me I am not even sure that is happening. This is not behaving at all like any other brand of motherboard so please don't try to back up gigabyte on any explanation of why it is doing this this way.


Gigabyte's BIOS is immature at this point. Make sure you have the latest one for your board.

Gigabyte does go its own way. OTOH, I have both Gigabyte and As.s Lynnfield boards. I much prefer the Gigabyte. But it does haves its idiosyncrasies. On the gripping hand, As.s and AsRock do share some DNA, so if your experience with "other brand of motherboard" is with them, it's hardly a fair comparison.


----------



## Alxx

I am wondering why my Gigabyte Z87 D3H is showing 0.8V in idle.


Some people have 0.1v in idle. What setting is responsible for that ?

Is it because of the PSU, I have an older Enermax Pro525 w. ?

Thanks in advance and thanks for the great OC guide


----------



## Forceman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Alxx*
> 
> I am wondering why my Gigabyte Z87 D3H is showing 0.8V in idle.
> 
> 
> Some people have 0.1v in idle. What setting is responsible for that ?
> 
> Is it because of the PSU, I have an older Enermax Pro525 w. ?
> 
> Thanks in advance and thanks for the great OC guide


Try manually enabling C6/C7. It seems that Auto is the same as disabled, at least when overclocked. Once I changed mine to Enable the voltage dropped lower.


----------



## Alxx

That solved it. Thank You very much.









Other thing I noticed if I use fixed Vcore or Offset the voltage will drop to 0.8v even with C6/C7 on Auto.
At least with my Z 87 D3HP.

Do you know if this can cause Instability issues when System is overclocked ?


----------



## Forceman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Alxx*
> 
> That solved it. Thank You very much.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Other thing I noticed if I use fixed Vcore or Offset the voltage will drop to 0.8v even with C6/C7 on Auto.
> At least with my Z 87 D3HP.
> 
> Do you know if this can cause Instability issues when System is overclocked ?


It shouldn't since the voltage is only dropping down when the clock speed is also lowered (or the core is in a C state) but some people have reported instability at idle. It's unclear whether that is because of the voltage drop or some other issue though.


----------



## Alxx

I will leave it at C6/C7 enabled then.

Again thank You.


----------



## EarlZ

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Forceman*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Alxx*
> 
> That solved it. Thank You very much.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Other thing I noticed if I use fixed Vcore or Offset the voltage will drop to 0.8v even with C6/C7 on Auto.
> At least with my Z 87 D3HP.
> 
> Do you know if this can cause Instability issues when System is overclocked ?
> 
> 
> 
> It shouldn't since the voltage is only dropping down when the clock speed is also lowered (or the core is in a C state) but some people have reported instability at idle. It's unclear whether that is because of the voltage drop or some other issue though.
Click to expand...

Maybe due to the voltage drop in idle, might be a similar issue with Sandy.


----------



## Belial

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Cyro999*
> 
> I'm a little hesitant to hammer a ~$430 (uk..) cpu with very little disposable income, on the off chance that something really silly goes wrong somewhere. I probably read hundreds of pages of the delid thread though. I even have CLU sat downstairs somewhere
> 
> Do you think a 20c temp drop would make a notable difference in volts you need though?


No, but you'll be able to push way more volts and still stay under 90C, allowing you to push higher overclocks. There isn't really a heat wall on haswell, if it takes you 1.2v for 4.6ghz to be stable, it'll still take you 1.2v if you are 20C lower.


----------



## rchar081

Hello,

So recently overclocked my haswell 4570k processor to what I believed to be stable at 4.2ghz and 1.25 V core. Getting temps at around low 70's with aida so I imagine I could go a bit higher. Problem is when I leave my PC on at night I wake up and it BSODED. Could it be that overnight it lowered my clock too low and it bdosed? Anyways if you could tell me what information I need to give you to solve this problem that would be great, also after work I will try my best to provide all the information I think is necessary. I'm using a Gigabyte GA-Z87X-D3H ATX LGA1150.


----------



## EarlZ

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *rchar081*
> 
> Hello,
> 
> So recently overclocked my haswell 45070k processor to what I believed to be stable at 3.2ghz and 1.25 V core. Getting temps at around low 70's with aida so I imagine I could go a bit higher. Problem is when I leave my PC on at night I wake up and it BDOSED. Could it be that overnight it lowered my clock too low and it bdosed? Anyways if you could tell me what information I need to give you to solve this problem that would be great, also after work I will try my best to provide all the information I think is necessary. I'm using a Gigabyte GA-Z87X-D3H ATX LGA1150.


Do you mean 4.2?


----------



## rchar081

Yea sorry 4.2 ;(.


----------



## rchar081

BSOD2.png 513k .png file


bsod1.png 538k .png file


bsod3.png 538k .png file


Cpuz 7-23-2013.gif 24k .gif file


Alright so theres all my screenshots lol. Basically what I gather is that my ram is either faulty or the voltage needs to be increased. Stock says 1.5v though. I should also add that it seems only to be recognizing one channel in my bios. Channel A is recognized but B there is nothing there. Does that indicate a faulty stick? I assume the smart thing to do would be to run memtest?

Processor

Intel Core i5-4670K 3.4GHz Quad-Core

CPU Cooler

Cooler Master Hyper N520 43.8 CFM Sleeve Bearing

Motherboard

Gigabyte GA-Z87X-D3H ATX LGA1150

Ram

Crucial Ballistix Smart Tracer 8GB (2 x 4GB) DDR3-1600

Storage

Sandisk 128GB 2.5" SSD

Western Digital Caviar Blue 1TB 3.5" 7200RPM

Seagate Barracuda 2TB 3.5" 7200RPM

GPU:

Gigabyte GeForce GTX 770 2GB

Case:

DIYPC Adventurer-9601G (Black) ATX Full Tower

Power supply:

Corsair 800W ATX

Keyboard

Razer Blackwidow Ultimate 2013

Mouse

Razer DeathAdder 2013 Wired Optical


----------



## Belial

Get whocrashed, it's a great litte tool on crashes.

Now *generally* speaking, different BSOD codes usually mean a certain thing. ie, x101 and x124 are usually CPU instability. this isn't always true, i've had faulty ram, motherboard, and psu's, etc etc cause these issues, but very broadly, generlaly speaking, you see trends like that. You can also google 'bsod list overclock.net' to see a list of what the errors *generally* mean.

it'd be easier if you uploaded these as images instead of files to download, you can use imgur or overclock.net can host images. Or just say what code it is, ie x000007E is 'x7e", or x70000b is 'x7b' or x70b'.

You should fill out your sig rig, makes answering questions easier so you dont have to repeat your system over and over. Welcome to OCN.

Very simply, troubleshoot your RAM. Turn off XMP, run a stress test. Then just turn on XMP and run it again. Make sure IMC voltages aren't the issue (ie +.2v imc, digital and analogue), you can also make sure it's not your board by putting the ram in other slots. Make sure you have both sticks in the same colored slots, preferably the 2 non-black slots, but swap them to the black slots and see if issue persists.


----------



## EarlZ

There is actually a difference on the color and black ram slots?

I left my system running AIDA64 with 512MB per thread setting for 6hrs and saw 87c was my max temp, this is with an X60 replaced with a more silent Enermax fan running at about 1,000RPM , 4.2Ghz at 1.220 vcore ( just decided to take that voltage and everything else to auto ) and its pretty toasty, coolest core is 11c cooler..


----------



## Belial

there is if you got faulty dimm slots. you need to trouble shoot - ie raise ram voltage see if that fixes things, test each stick by it's own, try a different ram kit or that ram in another pc if you can, etc etc. it's not really difficult to troubleshoot. Isolate the issue and go from there, I mean there's a million ways to do this. See if raisng ram voltage fixes things, see if raising imc or digital/analogue voltages fixes things, etc etc etc. Make sure that everything else is okay, run a stress test with the ram NOT on XMP, etc.


----------



## rchar081

strangly enough I updated the bios, tweaked my core voltage to 1.254 and it seems stable right now... Left it aida on last night and for some reason it wasn't running when I woke up but the computer didn't crash so thats a bonus, apparently my video card did though...? *** Running another test today and will keep you posted. There still is only 1 ram stick showing up in single channel in cpu-z so i'll try each ram stick today by its own, weridly enough though both ram sticks show up in other programs.


----------



## adridu59

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Belial*
> 
> Who uses PWM anymore lol, why don't you just buy a $20 fan controller, that way you can control any 3pin or 2 pin fan better than any PWM fan control. It's just silly people arguing over motherboard fan controls, just get a fan controller. Or just use speedfan, it's not difficult...


PWM is just another way of regulating fan speeds and it has its advantages and inconvenients.
http://forums.overclockers.com.au/showthread.php?t=251700


----------



## rchar081

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Belial*
> 
> Get whocrashed, it's a great litte tool on crashes.
> 
> Now *generally* speaking, different BSOD codes usually mean a certain thing. ie, x101 and x124 are usually CPU instability. this isn't always true, i've had faulty ram, motherboard, and psu's, etc etc cause these issues, but very broadly, generlaly speaking, you see trends like that. You can also google 'bsod list overclock.net' to see a list of what the errors *generally* mean.
> 
> it'd be easier if you uploaded these as images instead of files to download, you can use imgur or overclock.net can host images. Or just say what code it is, ie x000007E is 'x7e", or x70000b is 'x7b' or x70b'.
> 
> You should fill out your sig rig, makes answering questions easier so you dont have to repeat your system over and over. Welcome to OCN.
> 
> Very simply, troubleshoot your RAM. Turn off XMP, run a stress test. Then just turn on XMP and run it again. Make sure IMC voltages aren't the issue (ie +.2v imc, digital and analogue), you can also make sure it's not your board by putting the ram in other slots. Make sure you have both sticks in the same colored slots, preferably the 2 non-black slots, but swap them to the black slots and see if issue persists.


Haha so basically I had them in the wrong slots... Shoulda read the manual more closely I feel dumb now. Not sure if this is what was causing the issue but it could be.
So I just filled out my sig rig! Thanks for the tip, Will be sure to upload images with the image tool now. I believe I might have actually put the ram into two different colour slots but I won't know until I get home. I am still pretty new at this and my knowledge is very limited at this point but I'm learning.... Thanks for all your help and I will keep you in the loop.


----------



## deepor

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *rchar081*
> 
> So if I put 1 stick into the white slot and 1 stick into the black slot, the ram wouldn't work properly? Or is this only if there's a faulty DIMM slot?
> So I just filled out my sig rig! Thanks for the tip, Will be sure to upload images with the image tool now. I believe I might have actually put the ram into two different colour slots but I won't know until I get home. I am still pretty new at this and my knowledge is very limited at this point but I'm learning.... Thanks for all your help and I will keep you in the loop.


The slots are numbered. Number one should be the slot closest to the edge of the board. You are required to populate them in a certain order for the CPU's dual-channel to work. If you have two sticks, you should put them into slot 1 and 3 or slot 2 and 4. The manual suggests you should prefer slot 1 and 3, I think. If you for example put two sticks in slot 1 and 2 and leave slot 3 and 4 empty, you will have half the memory bandwidth. The colors are there to look better and perhaps help you count and not make mistakes.


----------



## rchar081

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *deepor*
> 
> The slots are numbered. Number one should be the slot closest to the edge of the board. You are required to populate them in a certain order for the CPU's dual-channel to work. If you have two sticks, you should put them into slot 1 and 3 or slot 2 and 4. The manual suggests you should prefer slot 1 and 3, I think. If you for example put two sticks in slot 1 and 2 and leave slot 3 and 4 empty, you will have half the memory bandwidth. The colors are there to look better and perhaps help you count and not make mistakes.


Got it... Will fix it when I get home. thanks for the help guys you're great!


----------



## EarlZ

I'm thinking of adding another 2x4GB 1866 Corsair Dominator Platinum with a Lightbar kit just for the looks, I hope it wont kill my max CPU overclock and just work smoothly with added volts to system agent/analog/digital or vdimm.


----------



## Peanuts4

Gigabyte does a garbage job of descriptions so I'm going through the Utilities here, which of these do you actually want to download?

GIGABYTE TweakLauncher2
Intel Extreme Tuning Utility
EasyTune (Intel 8 series)
EZ Setup
APP Center (Intel 8 series)
Smart Recovery2
USB Blocker
On/Off Charge™
Intel® Smart Connect Technology
Intel® Rapid Start Technology (Intel 8 series)

Do all three of these do the same thing? TweakLauncher2, Intel Extreme Tuning Utility, EasyTune (Intel 8 series)?

What is EZ Setup exactly?


----------



## holiday121

Going to be heading to microcenter soon. I have a haswell 4770k with the ud4 gigabyte motherboard.

Was thinking about picking up a evo 212 air cooler.

I have a nzxt 810 case you think I could get a stable overclock of like 4.2 on air?


----------



## rchar081

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *holiday121*
> 
> Going to be heading to microcenter soon. I have a haswell 4770k with the ud4 gigabyte motherboard.
> 
> Was thinking about picking up a evo 212 air cooler.
> 
> I have a nzxt 810 case you think I could get a stable overclock of like 4.2 on air?


yea that's what I got and while I am not 100% stable yet I am pretty much sure it is because of the ram problem above and not anything with cooling.


----------



## holiday121

Ok cool I'm
Going to pick it up then thanks for the help.


----------



## Forceman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Peanuts4*
> 
> Gigabyte does a garbage job of descriptions so I'm going through the Utilities here, which of these do you actually want to download?
> 
> GIGABYTE TweakLauncher2
> Intel Extreme Tuning Utility
> EasyTune (Intel 8 series)
> EZ Setup
> APP Center (Intel 8 series)
> Smart Recovery2
> USB Blocker
> On/Off Charge™
> Intel® Smart Connect Technology
> Intel® Rapid Start Technology (Intel 8 series)
> 
> Do all three of these do the same thing? TweakLauncher2, Intel Extreme Tuning Utility, EasyTune (Intel 8 series)?
> 
> What is EZ Setup exactly?


You don't really need any of them (except on/off charge I guess, if you want to use that feature). The rest of it is kind of bloatware. Actually, I take that back, Gigabyte Tweak Launcher is nice and small - lets you see and change the CPU settings real-time. So that's useful, but the rest really isn't unless you wanted software fan control or something specific that EasyTune would provide.


----------



## rchar081

alright so fixed the ram, everything is stable now! Getting decent temps thanks guys!


----------



## 98uk

Anyone had to RMA a Gigabyte GA-Z87X-UD3H yet? I got mine and it seems to get caught in boot loops where it gets past POST, but then freezes on a screen with just a single white _ character on (like a text input). It then constantly reboots itself until I kill mains power. Also, on the off chance it reaches Windows, when I next "shut down", you cannot boot it up back up again.... you have to kill the mains power again. The board is still lit up, but just no life whatsoever...

I really hope it was just a dud board


----------



## Forceman

I've seen the single _ before, but I can't remember what happened before I saw it. Did you try switching to the other BIOS, or disabling the dual BIOS and just try it in single mode?


----------



## 98uk

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Forceman*
> 
> I've seen the single _ before, but I can't remember what happened before I saw it. Did you try switching to the other BIOS, or disabling the dual BIOS and just try it in single mode?


I tried the other BIOS, tried clearing CMOS using the button and battery... tried everything!

The weirdest is when you shut down, it just doesn't power up again, regardless if you use the case power button or onboard power button. It's all lit up, but nothing happens. I hope it's broke because Scan will charge me shipping and testing fee if it's not


----------



## Zvejniex

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *holiday121*
> 
> Going to be heading to microcenter soon. I have a haswell 4770k with the ud4 gigabyte motherboard.
> 
> Was thinking about picking up a evo 212 air cooler.
> 
> I have a nzxt 810 case you think I could get a stable overclock of like 4.2 on air?


Dude... easy. i too have hyper 212 evo and rocking 4.6ghz linpack stable max temps 92c and 1.26-1.27vcore gets my pass linpack. Ofc that depends on your ambient temps but 4.4 shouldnt be that hard to get. not even mentioning silly 4,2


----------



## EarlZ

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Zvejniex*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *holiday121*
> 
> Going to be heading to microcenter soon. I have a haswell 4770k with the ud4 gigabyte motherboard.
> 
> Was thinking about picking up a evo 212 air cooler.
> 
> I have a nzxt 810 case you think I could get a stable overclock of like 4.2 on air?
> 
> 
> 
> Dude... easy. i too have hyper 212 evo and rocking 4.6ghz linpack stable max temps 92c and 1.26-1.27vcore gets my pass linpack. Ofc that depends on your ambient temps but 4.4 shouldnt be that hard to get. not even mentioning silly 4,2
Click to expand...

What is your ambient temp like if your geting 92c on 1.27, that beats the crap out of my X60.. I think im at around 22-24c ambient.


----------



## rchar081

I could be wrong, but isn't 92 max a bit high XD?


----------



## EarlZ

4.3Ghz stable at all settings in auto apart from 1.220vcore.

Trying 4.4Ghz now and getting a BSOD 124

Tried to lower uncore to x34, increased system agent/digital/analog to +0.2 still getting 124's. I am not sure what voltages play around at this time..


----------



## rchar081

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *EarlZ*
> 
> 4.3Ghz stable at all settings in auto apart from 1.220vcore.
> 
> Trying 4.4Ghz now and getting a BSOD 124
> 
> Tried to lower uncore to x34, increased system agent/digital/analog to +0.2 still getting 124's. I am not sure what voltages play around at this time..


Most likely more voltage will be needed to get 4.3 for you.... I have to go 1.252 just to get 4.2 ghz on my chip. I would try 1.25 and see if that fits. If that doesn't steadily increase the voltage from 1.25 until you become stable and check your temps!


----------



## EarlZ

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *rchar081*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *EarlZ*
> 
> 4.3Ghz stable at all settings in auto apart from 1.220vcore.
> 
> Trying 4.4Ghz now and getting a BSOD 124
> 
> Tried to lower uncore to x34, increased system agent/digital/analog to +0.2 still getting 124's. I am not sure what voltages play around at this time..
> 
> 
> 
> Most likely more voltage will be needed to get 4.3 for you.... I have to go 1.252 just to get 4.2 ghz on my chip. I would try 1.25 and see if that fits. If that doesn't steadily increase the voltage from 1.25 until you become stable and check your temps!
Click to expand...

I'll give 1.250 a go and leave everything else in auto, I kinda want to keep the 1.220 to keep the temps under control while stress testing though I understand games dont even push the CPU past 70c.

I didnt change the RING and VIN yet.


----------



## rchar081

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *EarlZ*
> 
> I'll give 1.250 a go and leave everything else in auto, I kinda want to keep the 1.220 to keep the temps under control while stress testing though I understand games dont even push the CPU past 70c.
> 
> I didnt change the RING and VIN yet.


meh you will be able to keep the temps under control just fine at 1.25... I don't even hit 80C with that voltage with AIDA stress test. Have no fear! Give it a go.


----------



## EarlZ

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *rchar081*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *EarlZ*
> 
> I'll give 1.250 a go and leave everything else in auto, I kinda want to keep the 1.220 to keep the temps under control while stress testing though I understand games dont even push the CPU past 70c.
> 
> I didnt change the RING and VIN yet.
> 
> 
> 
> meh you will be able to keep the temps under control just fine at 1.25... I don't even hit 80C with that voltage with AIDA stress test. Have no fear! Give it a go.
Click to expand...

I am hitting 87c at the moment for 1.250v lol! my chip is really screaming for a delid.. coolest core is at 78..


----------



## rchar081

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *EarlZ*
> 
> I am hitting 87c at the moment for 1.250v lol! my chip is really screaming for a delid.. coolest core is at 78..


Hmm try lowering it slowly and see if you bsod. You might be able to go quite lower then that!


----------



## katatoni

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *rchar081*
> 
> meh you will be able to keep the temps under control just fine at 1.25... I don't even hit 80C with that voltage with AIDA stress test. Have no fear! Give it a go.


I hit 100C+ instantly in new linpack at 1.25V. At 1.2 (4.2ghz is max it manages at 1.2V) I get 90-94, with up to 87 in IBT / Prime small FFT's - using a H80i. Ambient at 27C


----------



## rchar081

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *katatoni*
> 
> I hit 100C+ instantly in new linpack at 1.25V. At 1.2 (4.2ghz is max it manages at 1.2V) I get 90-94, with up to 87 in IBT / Prime small FFT's - using a H80i. Ambient at 27C


wow that's nuts..... Pretty sure something is either wrong with your cooler, or perhaps you didn't apply the thermal paste properly, cause those temps are way too high for that voltage I believe. Some of the more experienced guys could probably tell you more, but I know for a fact that those temps are wonky for that low of voltage. BEFORE you do anything more, please check your cooler and reapply paste, it only takes about 5-10 minutes but if you do any more 100C testing your going to do some damage, once you have done that run the test at stock clock, see what temps you get, if they are below 70, then bring it back up to 4.2 and try again.


----------



## katatoni

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *rchar081*
> 
> wow that's nuts..... Pretty sure something is either wrong with your cooler, or perhaps you didn't apply the thermal paste properly, cause those temps are way too high for that voltage I believe. Some of the more experienced guys could probably tell you more, but I know for a fact that those temps are wonky for that low of voltage. BEFORE you do anything more, please check your cooler and reapply paste, it only takes about 5-10 minutes but if you do any more 100C testing your going to do some damage, once you have done that run the test at stock clock, see what temps you get, if they are below 70, then bring it back up to 4.2 and try again.


Yeah I do plan on reapplying the paste tonight to see if that helps, as I'm *hoping* it's something as simple as that or that the pump isn't 100% properly mounted. But I figure even idle temps would suffer if that was the case, or at least Large FFT tests would get extremely hot too etc, but idle temps are fine at 29-33C usually and Large FFT in Prime95 "only" goes to 70-73C. And no, I haven't run it at 100C for any period of time worth mentioning as I've shut down the new linkpack instantly when seeing those temps









I've made a thread about it over in the water cooling section yesterday that goes into a bit more detail ( http://www.overclock.net/t/1412562/h80i-very-high-temps )


----------



## EarlZ

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *rchar081*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *EarlZ*
> 
> I'll give 1.250 a go and leave everything else in auto, I kinda want to keep the 1.220 to keep the temps under control while stress testing though I understand games dont even push the CPU past 70c.
> 
> I didnt change the RING and VIN yet.
> 
> 
> 
> meh you will be able to keep the temps under control just fine at 1.25... I don't even hit 80C with that voltage with AIDA stress test. Have no fear! Give it a go.
Click to expand...

124 BSOD about 1hr and 15mins into AIDA64. Temps peak at 90c, anything else I can try raising before adding more volts? If it matters BIOS F5 limits the Uncore to 3.9Ghz compared to 4.0 with F6E

Also I'll be adding another set of 1866dimms (2x4Gb) next week, so I should be looking at adding something to the VCCSA/Analog/Digital ?


----------



## Sempre

Is the D3H a good overclocker? I noticed that many of the points in the OP relates to the "U" versions.


----------



## Alxx

@katatoni
Some of the Haswell Chips are getting hotter than others.
They also get hot quickly when overclocking over 4.2 Ghz or 1.2v.
That is why so many people delid their CPUs.
There are also issues when people have good overlocking results and good temps.
If you use Linpack with avx2 you usually get +10-15 C° and need more Vcore.


----------



## EarlZ

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Alxx*
> 
> Some of the Haswell Chips are getting hotter than others.
> They also get quickly hot when overclocking over 4.0 Ghz or 1.2v.
> That is why so many people delid their CPUs.
> There are also issues when people have good overlocking results and good temps.
> If you use Linpack with avx2 you usually get 10-15 C° and need more Vcore.


I will be delidding in the future, I just need to find the correct blade to do so and some funds if incase i mess up :/


----------



## Alxx

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *EarlZ*
> 
> I will be delidding in the future, I just need to find the correct blade to do so and some funds if incase i mess up :/


You should use the Vice Method then.

I will also delid, just waiting for CLU to arrive.
















Also at least here in Germany some people report dead chips with Blade Method but none with Vice Method.


----------



## rchar081

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sempre*
> 
> Is the D3H a good overclocker? I noticed that many of the points in the OP relates to the "U" versions.


It's working good for me! Couldn't tell you how it compares to the other models but i achieved 4.2ghz with air with less than 78C at full load! 1.252 vcore.


----------



## EarlZ

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Alxx*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *EarlZ*
> 
> I will be delidding in the future, I just need to find the correct blade to do so and some funds if incase i mess up :/
> 
> 
> 
> You should use the Vice Method then.
> 
> I will also delid, just waiting for CLU to arrive.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Also at least here in Germany some people report dead chips with Blade Method but none with Vice Method.
Click to expand...

I am also open to trying the vice method I'll ask some friends if they have a vice stored somewhere,


----------



## rchar081

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *EarlZ*
> 
> I am also open to trying the vice method I'll ask some friends if they have a vice stored somewhere,


Good luck! Sounds like you might have just gotten unlucky with your chip, but try remounting and see if it helps!


----------



## Belial

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *deepor*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *rchar081*
> 
> So if I put 1 stick into the white slot and 1 stick into the black slot, the ram wouldn't work properly? Or is this only if there's a faulty DIMM slot?
> So I just filled out my sig rig! Thanks for the tip, Will be sure to upload images with the image tool now. I believe I might have actually put the ram into two different colour slots but I won't know until I get home. I am still pretty new at this and my knowledge is very limited at this point but I'm learning.... Thanks for all your help and I will keep you in the loop.
> 
> 
> 
> The slots are numbered. Number one should be the slot closest to the edge of the board. You are required to populate them in a certain order for the CPU's dual-channel to work. If you have two sticks, you should put them into slot 1 and 3 or slot 2 and 4. The manual suggests you should prefer slot 1 and 3, I think. If you for example put two sticks in slot 1 and 2 and leave slot 3 and 4 empty, you will have half the memory bandwidth. The colors are there to look better and perhaps help you count and not make mistakes.
Click to expand...

2 and 4, actually. If you got 2 sticks, you want them in slots 2 and 4 (if going by cpu/1/2/3/4/cd bay in a standard case). What the slots are numbered as change from board to board, ie A1/A2/B1/B2, I've seen A1/B1/A2/B2, 1/3/2/4/, etc. A lot of the intel boards nowadays have the slots colored, ie put your ram in the 2 colored slots or 2 black slots (preferably 2 colored slots).


----------



## adridu59

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sempre*
> 
> Is the D3H a good overclocker? I noticed that many of the points in the OP relates to the "U" versions.


Exact same VRMs as the Z87X-UD3H and the Z87X-OC it's just a more affordable variant of the UD3H with no 10K caps and maybe something else idk anyways mostly marketing stuffs so you can get it it's a great motherboard as its Z77 predecessor.


----------



## Belial

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sempre*
> 
> Is the D3H a good overclocker? I noticed that many of the points in the OP relates to the "U" versions.


It should be. It uses a lower quality VRM than the UD3H, and it lacks some of the OC button features like pwr button, cmos reset, voltage read-points. I personally use the voltage read points a lot, but that's because I care to know if 1.4vcore + 2.03VRIN or 1.39vcore + 2.06vrin is higher or lower true vcore. Haswell's IO and Gigabyte's software, so far, has been so good that everytime so far I've busted out the DMM it hasn't told me much more than what software told me (just a couple things .02v higher or lower, that's it).

And Z87X-OC uses way higher quality parts,it's not the exact same VRM at all.

The Gigabyte mid-range boards tend always have way higher quality VRM's than the competition. Think of the VRM like the power supply and the heatsink. It's literally a PSU to your CPU, in fact turning the ~1.9VRIN into 1.2VCORE is a lot harder than turning 110v (or 220v for europe or wherever) wall power into 12v (psu's job).

Just like a PSU, you don't want to cheap out on it - lower quality VRMs can be ruined by short circuits just like lower quality PSUs (ive blown 2 CX500s from faulty LEDs), and a higher quality board like the ud3h vs extreme4 is ~90% efficiency vs ~85% efficiency. Not a big deal on a [email protected] = ~130w overclock, but a $10+ yearly difference on [email protected] = ~220w overclock. You want power to be delivered within spec, you want it to be clean and exactly what's being requested, and you want it to run cooler as well as tolerate heat better. You want it's performance to degrade less on higher temps, and the parts to last longer and degrade less.

And, it's also like a heatsink. An overclock is determined by 3 things - CPU (ie how good the chip is), heatsink (cooling to take away the heat from requisite voltage), and motherboard. Motherboard can heat up just like a cpu. A low end board will overheat near stock voltage ~1.3v, like a Pro3 or G45, a mid-range board like the Extreme4 will overheat at ~1.4v, and a mid-high board like the UD3H can handle ~1.6v. The D3H should be able to hold at least to 1.5v without going over 80C.

Your extreme4 might do 1.4v, but it's going to be hotter, heat up your chip doing it, and be less efficient at it.


----------



## deepor

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Belial*
> 
> I don't think there's a Z87X-D3H yet (UD series will have black PCB, and 'ultra durable' on the vrm or somewhere on the board).
> [...]
> The higher quality mid-range boards or mid-high boards, like the UD3H (or 'd3h' as you call it, the 'd3h' is not out yet, the 'd3h' will be slightly lower end than the ud3h but still very high quality, better than it's competitors), can handle ~1.5-1.6v and stay cool.
> [...]


The GA-Z87X-D3H is out.


----------



## katatoni

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Belial*
> 
> ...
> 
> The Gigabyte mid-range boards tend always have way higher quality VRM's than the competition. Think of the VRM like the power supply and the heatsink. It's literally a PSU to your CPU, in fact turning the ~1.9VRIN into 1.2VCORE is a lot harder than turning 110v (or 220v for europe or wherever) wall power into 12v (psu's job).


Most of the world actually use 230V wall outlets now even, 220V was until the late 80's. Sorry if that's offtopic but it's a common misconception (even here where we have 230V) so figured I'd might as well mention it.


----------



## EarlZ

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *rchar081*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *EarlZ*
> 
> I am also open to trying the vice method I'll ask some friends if they have a vice stored somewhere,
> 
> 
> 
> Good luck! Sounds like you might have just gotten unlucky with your chip, but try remounting and see if it helps!
Click to expand...

Will remount it later, is 10c diff between cores not common for haswell?


----------



## Belial

its common with all chips, it means nothing. Go by max, peak temp reached by any of the cores, your max core temp.


----------



## EarlZ

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Belial*
> 
> its common with all chips, it means nothing. Go by max, peak temp reached by any of the cores, your max core temp.


Yeah I always take the highest temp as my current temp for all cores. I would suppose a delid would even them all out with in 1-2c? If going with the blade method, is the Gillete Rubie good enough ?


----------



## Alxx

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *EarlZ*
> 
> Yeah I always take the highest temp as my current temp for all cores. I would suppose a delid would even them all out with in 1-2c? If going with the blade method, is the Gillete Rubie good enough ?


I read in another thread that a razor blade is good for delid because it is very thin.
On the other hand it can bend so you would have to be very careful not to cut into PCB.
Also You don't want to ruin the SMDs next to the die.
And You should use Liquid Metal between Die and Heatspeader.
Also watch a delid Video before You do it.


----------



## Bartouille

I was running at 4.7GHz with 1.35v and it crashed after 25 minutes of Aida64 using XMP profile memory (2133MHz 9-11-11-31 2x8GB 1.6V). Now I'm running Aida64 and it's been over 1 hour but this time with no XMP profile and memory at 1333MHz 1.5V. Is there any voltage I can change to keep my memory running with XMP without crashing my CPU OC? Thanks!


----------



## BoldarBlood

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Alxx*
> 
> I read in another thread that a razor blade is good for delid because it is very thin.
> On the other hand it can bend so you would have to be very careful not to cut into PCB.
> Also You don't want to ruin the SMDs next to the die.
> And You should use Liquid Metal between Die and Heatspeader.
> Also watch a delid Video before You do it.


Just thinking about the vise/hammer method makes the boys crawl up inside my guts. Smashing any pcb seems risky.

I opted for a modified razor method. I used the type of razor blade that has the thick metal edge and is made of thicker material than your average Gillette blade. One like this http://www.jegs.com/i/Dorman/326/22013/10002/-1 . I wiggled the blade under the 3 corners that are free of the vrm's (or whatever they are). The I went gently under the 4th corner (bottom right closest to the vrm).

Here is where my method differed from all the Internet videos. Goin in with the blade parallel to the sides, I wiggled it under just a little then I used an Irwin Quick Grip clamp to push the blade. It can apply a lot of force but with very good precision. No risk of accidentally jamming something when you have no more glue resistance. Like this one...
http://www.toolstop.co.uk/irwin-quick-grip-t512qcel7-quick-change-bar-clamp-300mm-12-in-p1807

It "seemed" safer than straight razor or hammer. Literally 5 minutes it was off and all cleaned up.

...


----------



## amvnz

You can use a blade to do the initial cutting then switch to a plastic card to do the rest.


----------



## Alxx

@ Bartouille

Memory voltage is also under the voltage menu which was shown a few scrolls up, memory voltage is important for memory OC, however there are other voltages that help as well. The system agent voltage(VCCSA) and CPU IO Analog and Digital are directly tied to the memory controller on the CPU, these voltage helps a lot with memory OC. Also CPU IO Analog and CPU IO Digital also help with much higher memory frequencies, these can be left on auto as the BIOS will automatically increase these two voltages with progressing memory speed, however if Auto does not work please set +0.25 on CPU IO Analog and Digital and System Agent.

From the Guide.


----------



## Belial

Quote:


> All boards UD3H and up should have all their BCLK multipliers working, and working well, if they don't you need to re-flash your UEFI as your ME firmware might be corrupted.


What does this mean? I've been messing with ~101-102 BCLK and the 125 BCLK strap, and one time it run a chkdsk after start-up and i've had weird stability issues (totally pass very intensive stability tests on 4.8ghz using 102bclk when max was 4.7ghz using 100x1 bclk, then unable to post and it does the whole beep beep beep beep beep thing at start then resets and says the bios was bad etc). I feel like this is relevant but i dont know what reflashing the uefi is (uefi? bios? so reinstall, my bios, f6?) or me firmware is at all.
Quote:


> There are two new settings Intel has added in "CPU PLL Selection" and "Filter PLL Level". On the boards which don't have this different training the "LCPLL" is better as it is more optimized to maximize a lower BCLK range, high on the filter might work best with it at the 103mhz range as well. However for the Z87X-OC with its BCLK training, the "SBPLL" works much better than "LCPLL", on auto the board will set "SBPLL" when you reach a certain mhz, and set "low" if you set 112mhz+, you can try "high" but I don't think you will see any improvement.


This part is worded really confusingly. You speak of these 2 settings interchangeably, but I dont remember off the top of my head if LCPLL is the cpu pll or filter pll option. So boards below the Z87X-OC, like the ud3h/ud4h/ud5h, dont have this training? So what is a 'lower' bclk range? Is 100-103 lower or considered higher? So for 102 BCLK, set LCPLL and High Filter? A bit confusing.
Quote:


> The PCH Voltage doesn't' really need to be changed, however it can help BCLK and memory OC a very small amount.


Like BCLK of 100-103 or like 180+ BCLKs that you talk about? And it helps memory overclocks, can you be more specific? I'm trying to optrimize my hynix CFRs, I'm currently working at about ~2800mhz CL12-14-12-16 1.8v with tight subs (going down one by one on every timing...). 3ghz was actually stable on the RAM but the timings it required, 13-15-13, ended up resulting in really, really crappy performance (ie 22/20/20 maxxmem vs 32/24/27 of 2800 CL12). This is with imc and io's all at +.2 but that was just a set and forget, im sure i could leave them on default/auto.

yea basically im having this weird issue where 47x102=4.8ghz was stable, multiple times, then it doesn't even boot doing that beep beep beep bad bios thing with code x15, then it'll pass.
Quote:


> It is recommended to disable "Dual BIOS" as it can cause the "db" error with BCLK OC.


what is the db error?


----------



## Belial

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Peanuts4*
> 
> Gigabyte does a garbage job of descriptions so I'm going through the Utilities here, which of these do you actually want to download?
> 
> GIGABYTE TweakLauncher2
> Intel Extreme Tuning Utility
> EasyTune (Intel 8 series)
> EZ Setup
> APP Center (Intel 8 series)
> Smart Recovery2
> USB Blocker
> On/Off Charge™
> Intel® Smart Connect Technology
> Intel® Rapid Start Technology (Intel 8 series)
> 
> Do all three of these do the same thing? TweakLauncher2, Intel Extreme Tuning Utility, EasyTune (Intel 8 series)?
> 
> What is EZ Setup exactly?


GTL is a very minimalist, software overclock program. For most it's not particularly useful over any other software overclock program, which isn't particularly useful at all since you should overclock CPU and stuff in BIOS, but it's actually quite useful for RAM overclcokers as you can tweak individual timings, as well as see what they are (ie what do they default to on auto, if changes you made in bios stuck). It also lets you access a few voltages that most overclock software won't let you, stuff like system agents, digital/analgoue. I wouldn't get it unless you are a serious ram overclocker. But I dont see why you wouldnt overclock your RAM on haswell so... It's useful that it lines up the timings as they appear in the BIOS, but there's only ~12 timings shown. Still, more useful than like cpu-z which only shows 6 timings and you can't tweak them.

Intel Extreme Tuning is just a software overclock utility that isn't very special. I've heard someone give high praise to the included stress test. Now that I think about, given all the issues with IBT/P95 and ABC/AVX2, I wonder if this would be good for haswell stability testing... hm..

Easytune2 is gigabyte fancy overclock suite. Useless, though less useless as before.

EZ Setup is useless, it's just a collection of 3 programs, intel rapid start (useful, get it on it's own), intel rapid storage (get it on it's own), and intel smart connect (some facebook /social media connect crap).

App Center is like a 'hub' for gigabytes ne wprograms like easytune and usb on/off charge 2. Get it for on/off charger 2.

Smart Recovery 2 backs things up every whatever you set it. Can be useful, it's like a more in-depth system restore. I dont need it.

USB Blocker is exactly as it sounds. Yes, it's silly. I guess if you have people who just randomly upload their crap onto your computer or something. I dont know.

On/Off charge is cool, just hypercharges your USB 2.0 Slot #1 header (usually front panel header, it's the slot that's red on your board). Both when your system is on, and off. Definitely cool for charging your phone, you need app center for it though.

Intel Smart connect is some useless facebook thing, dont use it.

Rapid start is pretty awesome, basically what it does is make your computer wake up quicker from sleep, AND go into a deeper sleep. I forget exacts, but when you set your computer to sleep, like some things are still on, but with rapid start it's just like totally turned off, and then you hit power button and it's on instantly. I really like it, some may not care for it (you dont use sleep, or whatever) but I think it's awesome. Having to set up rapid start is a bit complicated, so google "gigabyte rapid start installation" for the instructions (you gotta set a hibernation partition = RAM size, then go into cmd and set id override=84 after selecting the partition, the instructions will tell you how to do it. And, enable it in bios, it's off by default).

i think biostar and the official intel instructions are good too but most manuals have really bad set-up instructions, god, it really took me forever to install it the first time around on my last system, no one knew how to do it, i mean it just sucked. You gotta use disk management to shrink a voluem to your ram size, then some sort of thing in cmd (run cmd, then diskpar -> select volume, select partition, set override id=84, i think thats it actually).


----------



## G2O415

I didn't install any of the software mentioned above besides some of the useful Intel stuff, and I can still use On/Off charge on my HTC EVO 3D.


----------



## Belial

If that's a question, yes. It increases the current to the usb port. USB On/Off Charge 2 has more current than USB On/Off Charge 1.0 > USB 3.0 > USB2.0 > USB 1.0. All phones will charge faster with more current. Obviously it'll still be in safe limits since it still won't be as much as the wall, that's why you'll notice your phone charges instantly on the wall, but if your phone is dead and you try to charge it on your car, no matter how long you charge it you can't turn it on because it can't get over the 'dead hump' , OR, you can have times where your phone is charging in your car and it'll die on you because you use more power than it charges (god that happens all the time to me, gps + brightness kills battery though).


----------



## Sempre

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *rchar081*
> 
> It's working good for me! Couldn't tell you how it compares to the other models but i achieved 4.2ghz with air with less than 78C at full load! 1.252 vcore.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *adridu59*
> 
> Exact same VRMs as the Z87X-UD3H and the Z87X-OC it's just a more affordable variant of the UD3H with no 10K caps and maybe something else idk anyways mostly marketing stuffs so you can get it it's a great motherboard as its Z77 predecessor.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Belial*
> 
> It should be. It uses a lower quality VRM than the UD3H, and it lacks some of the OC button features like pwr button, cmos reset, voltage read-points. I personally use the voltage read points a lot, but that's because I care to know if 1.4vcore + 2.03VRIN or 1.39vcore + 2.06vrin is higher or lower true vcore. Haswell's IO and Gigabyte's software, so far, has been so good that everytime so far I've busted out the DMM it hasn't told me much more than what software told me (just a couple things .02v higher or lower, that's it).
> 
> And Z87X-OC uses way higher quality parts,it's not the exact same VRM at all.
> 
> The Gigabyte mid-range boards tend always have way higher quality VRM's than the competition. Think of the VRM like the power supply and the heatsink. It's literally a PSU to your CPU, in fact turning the ~1.9VRIN into 1.2VCORE is a lot harder than turning 110v (or 220v for europe or wherever) wall power into 12v (psu's job).
> 
> Just like a PSU, you don't want to cheap out on it - lower quality VRMs can be ruined by short circuits just like lower quality PSUs (ive blown 2 CX500s from faulty LEDs), and a higher quality board like the ud3h vs extreme4 is ~90% efficiency vs ~85% efficiency. Not a big deal on a [email protected] = ~130w overclock, but a $10+ yearly difference on [email protected] = ~220w overclock. You want power to be delivered within spec, you want it to be clean and exactly what's being requested, and you want it to run cooler as well as tolerate heat better. You want it's performance to degrade less on higher temps, and the parts to last longer and degrade less.
> 
> And, it's also like a heatsink. An overclock is determined by 3 things - CPU (ie how good the chip is), heatsink (cooling to take away the heat from requisite voltage), and motherboard. Motherboard can heat up just like a cpu. A low end board will overheat near stock voltage ~1.3v, like a Pro3 or G45, a mid-range board like the Extreme4 will overheat at ~1.4v, and a mid-high board like the UD3H can handle ~1.6v. The D3H should be able to hold at least to 1.5v without going over 80C.
> 
> Your extreme4 might do 1.4v, but it's going to be hotter, heat up your chip doing it, and be less efficient at it.


I currently have a z87x d3h with a 4770k. Assuming that i got a good cpu sample, can i overclock it to 4.5 ghz with this motherboard. I'm overall very happy with this board. I'm just waiting to get a decent cpu cooler to start overclocking and i just want to be sure that i didn't make a bad choice getting the d3h.


----------



## adridu59

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Belial*
> 
> It should be. It uses a lower quality VRM than the UD3H, and it lacks some of the OC button features like pwr button, cmos reset, voltage read-points. I personally use the voltage read points a lot, but that's because I care to know if 1.4vcore + 2.03VRIN or 1.39vcore + 2.06vrin is higher or lower true vcore. Haswell's IO and Gigabyte's software, so far, has been so good that everytime so far I've busted out the DMM it hasn't told me much more than what software told me (just a couple things .02v higher or lower, that's it).
> 
> And Z87X-OC uses way higher quality parts,it's not the exact same VRM at all.


Well... no?

The UD3H has a bit lower capacitance vs. D3H and Z87X-OC but that makes no concrete difference. The Z87X-OC has the exact same VRMs as the (U)D3H except for stronger 60A-capable chokes. Other than that they're the exact same.

Even back on Z77 the Z77X-D3H had the same VRMs as the Z77X-UD3H.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sempre*
> 
> I currently have a z87x d3h with a 4770k. Assuming that i got a good cpu sample, can i overclock it to 4.5 ghz with this motherboard. I'm overall very happy with this board. I'm just waiting to get a decent cpu cooler to start overclocking and i just want to be sure that i didn't make a bad choice getting the d3h.


Yea, should be fine. You will be limited by the CPU anyways not the motherboard.


----------



## Belial

Yes. Cooling is a huge bottleneck on haswell though, you gotta delid and use at least a high end closed loop, if not custom loop, to really get above 4.5ghz. D3H is an excellent choice, there's a reason that among people who know what they are talking about, it's the most popular mid-range choice. The VRM is the highest quality, ie the 'engine' in the 'car' is the biggest, the board will run cooler and more efficient. It's literally like comparing power supplies, it's pretty clear cut which psu is better than another (well maybe not too clear, but unlike psu's where every $40 psu is the same 1 or 2 rebrands, each motherboard manufacturer uses a different company for VRMs).

I mean it's less gigabyte, asrock, asus, and more like international rectifier, intersil, and CHiL as they really design the vrm.

Even with an average/low binned chip you should hit 4.5ghz easily on that board with something like an h110, h220, xspc kit or better after delidding. Kick up VRIN to 2, +.2 imc/digital/analogue io's, set turbo ratio to all cores to 46 and your vcore to 1.3vcore and work from there. I don't know how much you paid for your D3H, i dont even know where it's sold at currently, but it should be cheaper than the ud3h, i mean i dont know vrm's on it but gigabyte tends to use very high quality mosfets on their mid-range boards compared to the other brands.

They also got t-topology now which is what made asus so amazing on their high end boards last time around on z77 and allow for 'magic' ram overclocks, so i dont see what you'd be missing besides a few oc buttons onboard that aren't really important (you can use your reset/pwr case switch on the cmos if you wanted to).


----------



## rchar081

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sempre*
> 
> I currently have a z87x d3h with a 4770k. Assuming that i got a good cpu sample, can i overclock it to 4.5 ghz with this motherboard. I'm overall very happy with this board. I'm just waiting to get a decent cpu cooler to start overclocking and i just want to be sure that i didn't make a bad choice getting the d3h.


Yes should be able to, will depend on your cooler / chip quality.


----------



## Cyro999

Quote:


> you gotta delid and use at least a high end closed loop, if not custom loop, to really get above 4.5ghz


It really depends on silicon lottery, if you need 1.45vcore for 4.75, it's gonna hurt to get up there. A good overclocker will do something like 4.5 @1.2vcore, 4.8 @1.32 though, i'm pretty sure if you had a great chip with your delid and h110 + 4 fans, you'd be at 4.9 or 5.0, whatever 1.45v brought you


----------



## Sempre

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *adridu59*
> 
> Yea, should be fine. You will be limited by the CPU anyways not the motherboard.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Belial*
> 
> Yes. Cooling is a huge bottleneck on haswell though, you gotta delid and use at least a high end closed loop, if not custom loop, to really get above 4.5ghz. D3H is an excellent choice, there's a reason that among people who know what they are talking about, it's the most popular mid-range choice. The VRM is the highest quality, ie the 'engine' in the 'car' is the biggest, the board will run cooler and more efficient. It's literally like comparing power supplies, it's pretty clear cut which psu is better than another (well maybe not too clear, but unlike psu's where every $40 psu is the same 1 or 2 rebrands, each motherboard manufacturer uses a different company for VRMs).
> 
> I mean it's less gigabyte, asrock, asus, and more like international rectifier, intersil, and CHiL as they really design the vrm.
> 
> Even with an average/low binned chip you should hit 4.5ghz easily on that board with something like an h110, h220, xspc kit or better after delidding. Kick up VRIN to 2, +.2 imc/digital/analogue io's, set turbo ratio to all cores to 46 and your vcore to 1.3vcore and work from there. I don't know how much you paid for your D3H, i dont even know where it's sold at currently, but it should be cheaper than the ud3h, i mean i dont know vrm's on it but gigabyte tends to use very high quality mosfets on their mid-range boards compared to the other brands.
> 
> They also got t-topology now which is what made asus so amazing on their high end boards last time around on z77 and allow for 'magic' ram overclocks, so i dont see what you'd be missing besides a few oc buttons onboard that aren't really important (you can use your reset/pwr case switch on the cmos if you wanted to).


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *rchar081*
> 
> Yes should be able to, will depend on your cooler / chip quality.


Thank you all, i guess i'm settled with the d3h

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Belial*
> 
> I don't know how much you paid for your D3H, i dont even know where it's sold at currently


I actually paid about 220$ for the board, prices are really high here. Kinda sucks knowing that the z87 oc is 200$ on amazon/newegg, but even if i wanted to buy it locally I'd have to pay 280$. Also, ordering from amazon/newegg would cost me more than 280 because of international shipping


----------



## EarlZ

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Belial*
> 
> Even with an average/low binned chip you should hit 4.5ghz easily on that board with something like an h110, h220, xspc kit or better after delidding.


People, take note.. after delidding.. 4.5Ghz might be pretty hard on most chips unless delided.


----------



## Belial

Word, that's why i said delidded in the sentenced, you don't need to disclaim the comment when it's already been disclaimed.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Cyro999*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> you gotta delid and use at least a high end closed loop, if not custom loop, to really get above 4.5ghz
> 
> 
> 
> It really depends on silicon lottery, if you need 1.45vcore for 4.75, it's gonna hurt to get up there. A good overclocker will do something like 4.5 @1.2vcore, 4.8 @1.32 though, i'm pretty sure if you had a great chip with your delid and h110 + 4 fans, you'd be at 4.9 or 5.0, whatever 1.45v brought you
Click to expand...

Silicon lottery makes a big difference where you end up, but no matter how bad your chip, pump an extra .3v because you got an h110 instead of an h60 and you'll get an extra 200-400mhz overclock.

You can DEFINITELY be limited by a motherboard though when overclocking, it's very common and it's bad if someone says otherwise. A low end board like the Pro3/4 or G41/g43/g45 will overheat on near-stock voltages ~1.2v. It'll hit 80C+, which is about when you hear choke whine (especially on lower quality chokes). You literally get a loud motherboard, I've had a couple cheap motherboards whine at 80C, my msi z77a-g41 did at [email protected] which is just absurdly bad, my biostar a770e3 did at [email protected] They also make everything around it hot, they added a couple degrees to my cpu's temps for sure. I also needed a bit more vcore on the G41 for the same overclock as on the ud3h. It was overheating well before my mid-range air cooler with a single, slow fan, which was at only 60C. It was too bad that I couldn't push the overclock further, even though the chip was cool enough, the board wasn't.

D3H should be good for any 24/7 overclock, it will get a little toasty and run less efficient at the higher range of 24/7 overclocks, but you'd need at least high end air before that is even a concern. Which you should have at the very least if you are buying haswell, but some people think it's okay to use heatsinks an 1/8th the cost of what it's cooling so w/e.


----------



## rchar081

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Belial*
> 
> Word, that's why i said delidded in the sentenced, you don't need to disclaim the comment when it's already been disclaimed.
> Silicon lottery makes a big difference where you end up, but no matter how bad your chip, pump an extra .3v because you got an h110 instead of an h60 and you'll get an extra 200-400mhz overclock.
> 
> You can DEFINITELY be limited by a motherboard though when overclocking, it's very common and it's bad if someone says otherwise. A low end board like the Pro3/4 or G41/g43/g45 will overheat on near-stock voltages ~1.2v. It'll hit 80C+, which is about when you hear choke whine (especially on lower quality chokes). You literally get a loud motherboard, I've had a couple cheap motherboards whine at 80C, my msi z77a-g41 did at [email protected] which is just absurdly bad, my biostar a770e3 did at [email protected] They also make everything around it hot, they added a couple degrees to my cpu's temps for sure. I also needed a bit more vcore on the G41 for the same overclock as on the ud3h. It was overheating well before my mid-range air cooler with a single, slow fan, which was at only 60C. It was too bad that I couldn't push the overclock further, even though the chip was cool enough, the board wasn't.
> 
> D3H should be good for any 24/7 overclock, it will get a little toasty and run less efficient at the higher range of 24/7 overclocks, but you'd need at least high end air before that is even a concern. Which you should have at the very least if you are buying haswell, but some people think it's okay to use heatsinks an 1/8th the cost of what it's cooling so w/e.


meh if you only want a low overclock of 4.2 or something a cheaper heat sync should be fine no? Its only job is to keep the temps down and if it does that job effectively why spend the extra money if you don't have too.


----------



## adridu59

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Belial*
> 
> I don't know how much you paid for your D3H, i dont even know where it's sold at currently, but it should be cheaper than the ud3h, i mean i dont know vrm's on it but gigabyte tends to use very high quality mosfets on their mid-range boards compared to the other brands.


As I said, the D3H uses the same VRM components as the UD3H, and also OC if you except the chokes.
http://www.sinhardware.com/images/vrmlist.png
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Belial*
> 
> They also got t-topology now which is what made asus so amazing on their high end boards last time around on z77 and allow for 'magic' ram overclocks, so i dont see what you'd be missing besides a few oc buttons onboard that aren't really important (you can use your reset/pwr case switch on the cmos if you wanted to).


Well T-Topology starts to matter around 3GHz from what I've seen on the internet so unless you're HiCookie it shouldn't make a large difference - a bit overrated for non-extreme overclockers but it's good to have anyway.


----------



## Alxx

I wonder what would be a good Program to read the Motherboard Temperature ?
Hwinfo or Aida 64 ?

Do I have to consider PCH temperature as well in context with Motherboard Temperature ?


----------



## Peanuts4

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Belial*
> 
> Rapid start is pretty awesome, basically what it does is make your computer wake up quicker from sleep, AND go into a deeper sleep. I forget exacts, but when you set your computer to sleep, like some things are still on, but with rapid start it's just like totally turned off, and then you hit power button and it's on instantly. I really like it, some may not care for it (you dont use sleep, or whatever) but I think it's awesome. Having to set up rapid start is a bit complicated, so google "gigabyte rapid start installation" for the instructions (you gotta set a hibernation partition = RAM size, then go into cmd and set id override=84 after selecting the partition, the instructions will tell you how to do it. And, enable it in bios, it's off by default).


Thanks for going through all of those, very helpful.

Do you need to install the Marvell Preinstall Driver to use a thumbdrive to install win7 or is this just for a usb 3.0 thumbdrive?

How do you install "the Intel SATA Preinstall driver (For AHCI / RAID Mode)
Note: Windows setup to read from USB thumb drive."

I have a SSD my first one but how do I install this driver or what not before windows is installed so AHCI works?


----------



## Forceman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Alxx*
> 
> Do I have to consider PCH temperature as well in context with Motherboard Temperature ?


The PCH doesn't get hot, so you don't need to worry about it, at least. I'm not sure if there is a temp sensor for the VRMs.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Peanuts4*
> 
> Thanks for going through all of those, very helpful.
> 
> Do you need to install the Marvell Preinstall Driver to use a thumbdrive to install win7 or is this just for a usb 3.0 thumbdrive?
> 
> How do you install "the Intel SATA Preinstall driver (For AHCI / RAID Mode)
> Note: Windows setup to read from USB thumb drive."
> 
> I have a SSD my first one but how do I install this driver or what not before windows is installed so AHCI works?


The Marvell preinstall driver is for the Marvell SATA controller, so you shouldn't need that (assuming you are using the Intel ports), and Windows has built-in drivers for the Intel SATA ports so you don't need the Intel pre-install driver either.

You will have to use a USB 2.0 port though, as Win 7 doesn't have native drivers for USB 3.0, but you should be able to just install straight off the thumbdrive without the need for any other drivers.


----------



## Alxx

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Peanuts4*
> 
> Thanks for going through all of those, very helpful.
> 
> Do you need to install the Marvell Preinstall Driver to use a thumbdrive to install win7 or is this just for a usb 3.0 thumbdrive?
> 
> How do you install "the Intel SATA Preinstall driver (For AHCI / RAID Mode)
> Note: Windows setup to read from USB thumb drive."
> 
> I have a SSD my first one but how do I install this driver or what not before windows is installed so AHCI works?


Before setup go into Bios and check that AHCI Mode is enabled.
Navigate to Integrated Peripherals then change sata mode AHCI /RAID to AHCI.


----------



## Belial

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *adridu59*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Belial*
> 
> I don't know how much you paid for your D3H, i dont even know where it's sold at currently, but it should be cheaper than the ud3h, i mean i dont know vrm's on it but gigabyte tends to use very high quality mosfets on their mid-range boards compared to the other brands.
> 
> 
> 
> As I said, the D3H uses the same VRM components as the UD3H, and also OC if you except the chokes.
> http://www.sinhardware.com/images/vrmlist.png
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Belial*
> 
> They also got t-topology now which is what made asus so amazing on their high end boards last time around on z77 and allow for 'magic' ram overclocks, so i dont see what you'd be missing besides a few oc buttons onboard that aren't really important (you can use your reset/pwr case switch on the cmos if you wanted to).
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Well T-Topology starts to matter around 3GHz from what I've seen on the internet so unless you're HiCookie it shouldn't make a large difference - a bit overrated for non-extreme overclockers but it's good to have anyway.
Click to expand...

it says theres different bulk capacitance and they look quite different, and the ud3h has a larger vrm sink. I am surprised how similar they are, maybe even are the same. How does the OC have the same vrm as the ud3h, a worse one than the ud4h?
Quote:


> Well T-Topology starts to matter around 3GHz from what I've seen on the internet so unless you're HiCookie it houldn't make a large difference - a bit overrated for non-extreme overclockers but it's good to have anyway.


no, but it's just what made asus better than gigabyte at the high end, i mean asus boards on z77 were capable of way higher ram overclocks.

However you can easily hit 3ghz+ ram speeds on haswell with the right ram ICs, even budget ram, there's hynix CFRs that easily do 3ghz+ on newegg now for 8gb $56 after coupon, and then the tridents are only like $80-90, there's plenty of bbse and psc on ebay for $50-60. I mean I'm setting my hynix cfr's to 2800 CL12, so i dont know if t-topology would affect that, it's just that it was a pretty dramatic difference that no longer exists because gigabyte improved, which is nice.
Quote:


> Do you need to install the Marvell Preinstall Driver to use a thumbdrive to install win7 or is this just for a usb 3.0 thumbdrive?


There's no need to install the preinstall driver if you can just install the driver. Get it! Seriously, it's that stupid.

AHCI is just a setting in BIOS, on default it's on AHCI (as opposed to IDE for very old drives, you dont even have an IDE port on z87 boards and RAID for multi-drive advanced set-ups).
Quote:


> Do I have to consider PCH temperature as well in context with Motherboard Temperature ? rolleyes.gif


Not PCH, as it generally runs same temp. PCH generally runs 40-60, dont worry about it. You do need to worry about motherboard temps though. On a quality VRM, they can survive up to ~130C, but the PCB will start getting damaged long-term after about 90-100C, depending on quality, and you will hear choke whine around 80-100C. Basically I'd go with 80-100C as a max temp depending on short term, long term (ie validation vs stress test for a few hours) and quality of parts.

HWInfo will tell you VRM temps, as well as every other temp that your board reports. With a good board you shouldn't have to worry except at very high range overclocks, but a budget board will definitely overheat on lower voltages.
Quote:


> meh if you only want a low overclock of 4.2 or something a cheaper heat sync should be fine no? Its only job is to keep the temps down and if it does that job effectively why spend the extra money if you don't have too.


sure, but getting a better heatsink is a better value. Why spend $20-40 on a heatsink for 4.2ghz, when you can spend $60-100 to get one that'll do an extra 200-600mhz? Assuming 100mhz = $30 for haswell, which is about the market rate, that makes a better heatsink a better value. The chip is capable of a lot more than 4.2ghz. There's also added benefits to improved cooling like reduced power consumption. 4.5ghz is a low overclock too, why stop at 4.2?

Just the way I look at it. I'm a very value oriented buyer, but I think there's a huge value in getting a $90 h110 and getting to 4.7ghz instead of some $30-50 cooler for 4.3ghz. It'd be one thing if Haswell was some $80 chip, or even $150, but it's a $240+ chip, I don't think anyone getting haswell is just starved for $50.

If price is a concern, you can find good coolers on sale for $40-60 regularly. Newegg regularly has the H100 refurb for $63, you can find them on ebay for $50-60 often, you can find d14's and logisys assassins on ebay for $40-50 quite often, the zalman cnps14x and cnps9900max and lq closed loops often are on sale for $29-39, i mean there's always some midrange heatsink for $20-40 and a high end heatsink for $40-60, especially ebay.


----------



## adridu59

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Belial*
> 
> it says theres different bulk capacitance and they look quite different, and the ud3h has a larger vrm sink. I am surprised how similar they are, maybe even are the same. How does the OC have the same vrm as the ud3h, a worse one than the ud4h?


So they use the same PWM and same MOSFETs and you won't call them similar?...K.

Z87X-OC is built on the UD3H platform, and UD4H VRM isn't much better than the UD3H just split-off into 16phases which afaik decreases current ripple and makes cooler VRMs because the powering cycle is split into 16 instead of 8. Z87X-OC Force is built-on UD7 TH the highest UD model... Which doesn't mean that the Z87X-OC is a cutoff, they just have very good VRM quality across all their lineup (except the lowest-end D3HP which has just 4 phases IR PowIRstages but still fine on Air just like the mATX Z87MX-D3H) so it's not suprising to see an OC motherboard having same VRMs as the UD3H. I mean, Gigabyte is constantly stepping-up their game with every motherboards iterations, just look at the UD3H its the equivalent of the previous UD4H Z77 (hence the increased pricetag). So motherboards like e.g Z87 Extreme4 can look like as better deal because it's $20 cheaper but it's not, the UD3H is just better uses better components and well worth its pricetag.

BTW, it's true that the heatsink is larger on the UD3H but on both motherboards it covers integrally the 8-phases VRMs, it looks like there are additional chips on the side of the UD3H heatsink surface but idk what's there the picture res isn't high-enough. Maybe Sin knows.



D3H in comparison:


----------



## Belial

Chill bro, I just said i'm surprised how similar they are, read, surprised, read, similar.

Is that second pic a finished version? The ram slots are different than the z87x-d3h i see in every other pic.


----------



## adridu59

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Belial*
> 
> Chill bro, I just said i'm surprised how similar they are, read, surprised, read, similar.
> 
> Is that second pic a finished version? The ram slots are different than the z87x-d3h i see in every other pic.


Yea I was just clearing it up, the first pic is from CeBIT 2013 and second from IDF 2013 both are to be considered as pre-production but they're the only bare pics I could find. Anyways I guess that things like VRMs don't change right before production usually.


----------



## Tass666

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Peanuts4*
> 
> Thanks for going through all of those, very helpful.
> 
> Do you need to install the Marvell Preinstall Driver to use a thumbdrive to install win7 or is this just for a usb 3.0 thumbdrive?
> 
> How do you install "the Intel SATA Preinstall driver (For AHCI / RAID Mode)
> Note: Windows setup to read from USB thumb drive."
> 
> I have a SSD my first one but how do I install this driver or what not before windows is installed so AHCI works?


You only need the preinstall/install drivers if you are installing Win on a RAID disk, for it to be recognized by Windows Install. If you use a normal disk for boot, you will set it to the latest driver when you install Intel's Rapid Storage Technology package within Windows.

But i found a really usefull use for this (Intel) driver. When you installing and old board with Windows 8 and SSD, it will only recognize Intel's Matrix Storage as driver/utility package for Windows. That's the old Intel Rapid Storage Technology driver and utility package that you can download from Intel's web. The problem is that if you use the old driver, the one designed for my X38 board, for example, Windows won't be able to run TRIM command properly, which means, overtime, your SSD perfomance will degrade but if when installing you use the latest Intel Pre-Install driver, it will be set as default disk controller driver when Windows is installed and TRIM will work flawless


----------



## EarlZ

Memory error found copying between 0xfeaa0728, 0x55c4fc50, difference =20000

I got that error at around 188% memory test coverage with HCI memtest pro, I am not sure if thats a hardware fault ( didnt BSOD) or just the fact that I have 4 DIMM's ( I just added 2 more recently ) and I have the voltages in auto for SA/digital/Analog.


----------



## Belial

^ Instability is instability. Faulty hardware, bad overclock, etc, you gotta troubleshoot it.


----------



## EarlZ

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Belial*
> 
> ^ Instability is instability. Faulty hardware, bad overclock, etc, you gotta troubleshoot it.


I know, I am not sure which voltages to increase though so I bumped up vccsa, analog and digital by +0.100. Is that overkill or am I adding the wrong voltage, should it be vdimm? So far 2hrs no issues with memtest86+ v5 rc1. I decided to use that for now since it is more reliable. Then ill return with hci memtest later on probably after a 10-12hr test.


----------



## Belial

you can increase all 3 imc/digital/analgoeu to +.25v just fine.


----------



## EarlZ

Ok, when do we increase vdimm? Since im using 4sticks should i bump it up?


----------



## holiday121

Ok I just built my system and something very very bad happend. I was installing windows and I forgot to tighten a screw on top of one of my fans and it was loose. It fell on top of my graphics card now no power at all to motherboard







any suggestions please


----------



## Forceman

Make sure it didn't just knock the graphics card out of the slot a little bit - the fan shouldn't be electrically conductive, so I doubt you shorted anything out. Probably just knocked something loose.


----------



## holiday121

No the screw fell on top of it. Think it fried the card actually. Shutttt.

Pc boots with graphics card out


----------



## holiday121

Question about the hdmi out on the motherboard. Can I use it for sound out? I'm running dvi to my monitor do u think I can use the hdmi for sound out or no


----------



## Belial

Yes, but why you would do that would be kinda weird since monitor speakers are always awful. Just hook up 2 speakers from like a cd player, anything. It's just like a TV setup, the you want the same stuff (receivers, amps, etc).


----------



## holiday121

Yes that's my plan I have 2 speakers martin Logan's I am going to use. But trying to get the sound out of the hdmi and its not working


----------



## Forceman

Are you using the iGPU for video out also? It might be disabled by default if you have a discrete card installed.


----------



## holiday121

No discrete card at all I fried it today lol.

Do I only have a dvi running to my monitor and a hdmi running to my avr


----------



## Forceman

You've got the Intel audio drivers installed, and the Intel Audio Device (I'm guessing that's the name) selected in Windows Sound Properties?


----------



## holiday121

Ya. Only way i got it was to run a 3.5 to RCA into my avr


----------



## t0tum

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *EarlZ*
> 
> I know, I am not sure which voltages to increase though so I bumped up vccsa, analog and digital by +0.100. Is that overkill or am I adding the wrong voltage, should it be vdimm? So far 2hrs no issues with memtest86+ v5 rc1. I decided to use that for now since it is more reliable. Then ill return with hci memtest later on probably after a 10-12hr test.


Typically you don't need to add those voltages unless you start getting these error codes:
x 00a
x 01a
x 109
They are all memory related.
Instability can be caused by too much voltage too, so dont add unleass its needed.


----------



## Belial

^ RAM instability can give any code, I regularly get x124s and x101 from RAM or uncore. _Generally_ you see trends in error codes but it's hardly a steadfast rule.

Stability rarely occurs from too much voltage, and additional voltage can increase temps, and might be an issue if you are right at the brink of the thermal limit, ie ~90C+, but those voltages will hardly add more than 1-2C, if that. Best to just set and forget, to +.2v IMC/Digital/Analogue, and then once you've figured out your system and RAM overclocks, work on bringing them down, if you even care to.


----------



## Tass666

Hi.

I need some advice with my OC.

I'm trying to get a stable 4,3Ghz on air.

I have tryed up to 1.3Vcore, 1.8, 1.9 and 2 VIN and 1.150VRING and it fails OCCT CPU Test after a couple hours.

What V should i raise to keep trying to get it stable? I think 1.3Vcore for 4,3Ghz is too high and didn't want to go over that









Temperatures are OK btw, no throttling either.


----------



## EarlZ

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *t0tum*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *EarlZ*
> 
> I know, I am not sure which voltages to increase though so I bumped up vccsa, analog and digital by +0.100. Is that overkill or am I adding the wrong voltage, should it be vdimm? So far 2hrs no issues with memtest86+ v5 rc1. I decided to use that for now since it is more reliable. Then ill return with hci memtest later on probably after a 10-12hr test.
> 
> 
> 
> Typically you don't need to add those voltages unless you start getting these error codes:
> x 00a
> x 01a
> x 109
> They are all memory related.
> Instability can be caused by too much voltage too, so dont add unleass its needed.
Click to expand...

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Belial*
> 
> ^ RAM instability can give any code, I regularly get x124s and x101 from RAM or uncore. _Generally_ you see trends in error codes but it's hardly a steadfast rule.
> 
> Stability rarely occurs from too much voltage, and additional voltage can increase temps, and might be an issue if you are right at the brink of the thermal limit, ie ~90C+, but those voltages will hardly add more than 1-2C, if that. Best to just set and forget, to +.2v IMC/Digital/Analogue, and then once you've figured out your system and RAM overclocks, work on bringing them down, if you even care to.


I was not getting any BSOD just the copy error from HCI memtest, I increased all 3 voltages by +0.1 and ran memtest86+ for 11hrs for a total of 6 passes and zero errors.

20130728_200714.jpg 79k .jpg file


----------



## Alxx

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Tass666*
> 
> Hi.
> 
> I need some advice with my OC.
> 
> I'm trying to get a stable 4,3Ghz on air.
> 
> I have tryed up to 1.3Vcore, 1.8, 1.9 and 2 VIN and 1.150VRING and it fails OCCT CPU Test after a couple hours.
> 
> What V should i raise to keep trying to get it stable? I think 1.3Vcore for 4,3Ghz is too high and didn't want to go over that
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Temperatures are OK btw, no throttling either.


Have You tried another test like Aida or linpack ?
1,3 v is too much for 4.3 Ghz, Check your settings in Bios.
Have you tried low Uncore , Ram at 1600mhz. ?

If you really need 1,3v then you have a very bad chip.
Also want to tell you, that here in germany some people just do not get more than 4,3 Ghz with Haswell I5 /I7 (Bad Chip).


----------



## Tass666

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Alxx*
> 
> Have You tried another test like Aida or linpack ?
> 1,3 v is too much for 4.3 Ghz, Check your settings in Bios.
> Have you tried low Uncore , Ram at 1600mhz. ?
> 
> If you really need 1,3v then you have a very bad chip.
> Also want to tell you, that here in germany some people just do not get more than 4,3 Ghz with Haswell I5 /I7 (Bad Chip).


Thanks for answering









RAM is running at 2400Mhz with XMP (Gskill Trident 2400) and i pass OCCT with that RAM setting and 4,1Ghz OC. So i take RAM as stable. Then i move to 4,3Ghz and can't make it with a decent V.

I have used Aida test with 1GB RAM blocks and i do 1h of it flawless, but OCCT fails.

What should i use to test stability? OCCT, AIDA? OCCT take temps higher than Aida.

I'm using LLC at Extreme atm and PWM Phase Control at HighPerfomance to see if ti makes any difference to Normal and Balanced which is what i was using before.


----------



## Alxx

Set your Ram for testing to 1600 Mhz and evaluate Vcore at 4,3 GHZ !!!
After that try to raise Ram Mhz when 4,3 is stable.
You will probably have to raise VCCsa, CPU IO Analog and CPU IO Digital a bit (+0,1-0,25) for 2400 Mhz at 4,3 Ghz.
The Ram is maybe unstable and wants more VCCsa, CPU IO Analog and CPU IO Digital @4,3 GHz.


----------



## EarlZ

Quote:


> [6052] Sun Jul 28 04:33:55 2013 >> Memory error found copying between 0xfeaa0728, 0x55c4fc50, difference =20000


This was the first error I got with HCI memtest, so I decided to up the VCCSA,Analog and digital by +0.100 and ran Memtest86+ v5 RC1 for 11hrs and no errors.

Quote:


> [5856] Mon Jul 29 11:38:48 2013 >> Memory error found copying between 0xebcb65a8, 0x4ede5c50, difference =20000


And I got this today, I've never had any BSOD yet but it kinda worries me.. I'll try to check with 2 sticks at a time


----------



## Sin0822

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Tass666*
> 
> Thanks for answering
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> RAM is running at 2400Mhz with XMP (Gskill Trident 2400) and i pass OCCT with that RAM setting and 4,1Ghz OC. So i take RAM as stable. Then i move to 4,3Ghz and can't make it with a decent V.
> 
> I have used Aida test with 1GB RAM blocks and i do 1h of it flawless, but OCCT fails.
> 
> What should i use to test stability? OCCT, AIDA? OCCT take temps higher than Aida.
> 
> I'm using LLC at Extreme atm and PWM Phase Control at HighPerfomance to see if ti makes any difference to Normal and Balanced which is what i was using before.


Just set phase control to extreme perf, your board no matter which GBT model can handle it.
OK good temperatures is what? as in 90C? I don't think its possible to have Okay temperatures at 1.3v without delidding your CPU, or unless you have sme really nice water cooling, or you live in a very cold environment. With 1.3v and good temperatures you should be hitting 4.5ghz easily. These CPUs do not have blockades on frequency like sandy bridge did, if you can cool it it will go higher. So lower your VIN, try 1.8v VIN 1.2v vcore,

What is your Uncore frequency? Try manually setting 34x or 36x, if you leave it on 35x it will increase to 40x sometimes and that can cause issues with higher memory speed too. If you have good temperature just try increasing vRing higher to like 1.3v.

You can use AIDA64 but you need to set your block size from 16mb stock to 512mb or 1gb, its under the preferences button under general tab, this will stress things more than if you don't. AIDA64 is good to use, you just need to run it longer.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *EarlZ*
> 
> This was the first error I got with HCI memtest, so I decided to up the VCCSA,Analog and digital by +0.100 and ran Memtest86+ v5 RC1 for 11hrs and no errors.
> And I got this today, I've never had any BSOD yet but it kinda worries me.. I'll try to check with 2 sticks at a time


Try running HyperPI 32M on your memory(all threads), tell me if it passes without BSOD. These SuperPI programs are extremely tough on the memory, espcially hyerpi since it runs multiple threads depending on your CPU(4 or 8).

Also try just lowering all your VCCSA, IOA, and IOD too much can hurt too, there are ratios each CPU likes, sometimes it might just only like increase in SA. For instance my samsung i can get to pass SPI at 2800 at 1.95v on air, but only if i leave IOA and IOD at default, and increase SA to +0.3, i mean this is pretty extreme just benching Samsung modules at 2800 9-12-12-21 T1 with tight sub timings, but still it shows how if i raise IOA and IOD it makes it unstable, even though the CPU is very low frequency(4ghz). If you look at some of hicookie's stuff, you'll see that some IMC/module combinations do not like voltages increased at all. Also I think GBT might have removed auto increases in these volts.

Sorry I have been a bit sick the past two weeks and not very attentive, thanks for the guys keeping up with my guide and helping people out,


----------



## Tass666

The board is an UD4H. The temperatures peak at 90C, with average below that and the CPU is delidded (CLP+MX4). System is on AIR with a Noctua NH-D14.

Last night i did a few changes and one of them was exactly what you suggested Sin, raising uncore to 36 to avoid the autoraise to 40 from the default 35, and... it passed a 8h OCCT







Now i will start to lower vcore and see what it can do.

How many hours of AIDA should i use to determine a stable OC? Should i not use OCCT 8h for it? it seems to raise temps higher than AIDA.

What is the max Vcore you reckon safe on air for a 24/7 OC with temps under 90C on stress full load and EIST, C6/7, etc enabled??

A one last thing







With 100Mhz BCLK, the board is really at 98.5Mhz, so CPU is like 4230Mhz instead of 4300Mhz. Should i leave it that way or compensate putting about 101.5Mhz BCLK on BIOS to make it a real 100Mhz on system? I'm afraid to add unstability if i change the default BCLK as i'm not interested in overclocking the bus.

Thanks a lot for your help bud.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sin0822*
> 
> Just set phase control to extreme perf, your board no matter which GBT model can handle it.
> OK good temperatures is what? as in 90C? I don't think its possible to have Okay temperatures at 1.3v without delidding your CPU, or unless you have sme really nice water cooling, or you live in a very cold environment. With 1.3v and good temperatures you should be hitting 4.5ghz easily. These CPUs do not have blockades on frequency like sandy bridge did, if you can cool it it will go higher. So lower your VIN, try 1.8v VIN 1.2v vcore,
> 
> What is your Uncore frequency? Try manually setting 34x or 36x, if you leave it on 35x it will increase to 40x sometimes and that can cause issues with higher memory speed too. If you have good temperature just try increasing vRing higher to like 1.3v.
> 
> You can use AIDA64 but you need to set your block size from 16mb stock to 512mb or 1gb, its under the preferences button under general tab, this will stress things more than if you don't. AIDA64 is good to use, you just need to run it longer.
> Try running HyperPI 32M on your memory(all threads), tell me if it passes without BSOD. These SuperPI programs are extremely tough on the memory, espcially hyerpi since it runs multiple threads depending on your CPU(4 or 8).
> 
> Also try just lowering all your VCCSA, IOA, and IOD too much can hurt too, there are ratios each CPU likes, sometimes it might just only like increase in SA. For instance my samsung i can get to pass SPI at 2800 at 1.95v on air, but only if i leave IOA and IOD at default, and increase SA to +0.3, i mean this is pretty extreme just benching Samsung modules at 2800 9-12-12-21 T1 with tight sub timings, but still it shows how if i raise IOA and IOD it makes it unstable, even though the CPU is very low frequency(4ghz). If you look at some of hicookie's stuff, you'll see that some IMC/module combinations do not like voltages increased at all. Also I think GBT might have removed auto increases in these volts.
> 
> Sorry I have been a bit sick the past two weeks and not very attentive, thanks for the guys keeping up with my guide and helping people out,


----------



## EarlZ

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sin0822*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *EarlZ*
> 
> This was the first error I got with HCI memtest, so I decided to up the VCCSA,Analog and digital by +0.100 and ran Memtest86+ v5 RC1 for 11hrs and no errors.
> And I got this today, I've never had any BSOD yet but it kinda worries me.. I'll try to check with 2 sticks at a time
> 
> 
> 
> Try running HyperPI 32M on your memory(all threads), tell me if it passes without BSOD. These SuperPI programs are extremely tough on the memory, espcially hyerpi since it runs multiple threads depending on your CPU(4 or 8).
> 
> Also try just lowering all your VCCSA, IOA, and IOD too much can hurt too, there are ratios each CPU likes, sometimes it might just only like increase in SA. For instance my samsung i can get to pass SPI at 2800 at 1.95v on air, but only if i leave IOA and IOD at default, and increase SA to +0.3, i mean this is pretty extreme just benching Samsung modules at 2800 9-12-12-21 T1 with tight sub timings, but still it shows how if i raise IOA and IOD it makes it unstable, even though the CPU is very low frequency(4ghz). If you look at some of hicookie's stuff, you'll see that some IMC/module combinations do not like voltages increased at all. Also I think GBT might have removed auto increases in these volts.
> 
> Sorry I have been a bit sick the past two weeks and not very attentive, thanks for the guys keeping up with my guide and helping people out,
Click to expand...

Will do after I get 200% test coverage again with HCI Memtest, I reverted back to stock speeds and auto voltages with just the XMP profile running. I've also posted a screenshot of the 11hhrs Memtest86+ running for 11hrs. Will do the HyperPI32M, should I be even worried on the copy error on HCI memtest?

The modules are surprisingly hot to the touch though..

EDIT:
[4824] Mon Jul 29 14:52:23 2013 >> Memory error found copying between 0xb4295dc8, 0x1648543c, difference =10000

So I got that error after 123% coverage, Gonna try and test the individual kits by pairs for now.. If they dont generate errors then its may just be a voltage tweak somewhere needed.. its just the amount of time taken to get these errors are quite long.. I am not even sure if HCI memtest is 100% reliable as compared to Memtest86+

EDIT2:

'first' pair 800% coverage done at 2hrs 30mins run time, no errors and no BSOD with 32M HyperPI. Gonna try the other pair on the other slot as well to make sure its not a slot issue.

'second' pair done at 800% coverage no issues, but with 11hrs on Memtest86+ I should be 100% stable or at least no hardware that is faulty. I'll just leave this HCI memtest issue alone.


----------



## Belial

Quote:


> RAM is running at 2400Mhz with XMP (Gskill Trident 2400) and i pass OCCT with that RAM setting and 4,1Ghz OC. So i take RAM as stable. Then i move to 4,3Ghz and can't make it with a decent V.


Well that's why... first off do we even know your RAM is able to do XMP, and it's stable, non-faulty RAM? Secondly, you don't know your chip's IMC limits, it's very possible you have a poor Haswell that can't handle 2400mhz, especially if you are using 4 sticks. If you would please fill out your sig rig, we could've told you this right away instead of having to play this dumb guessing game.

Set your RAM to 1600mhz CL9 (or looser/slower even), and get your CPU clock down, then uncore, then mess with RAM (ie order of importance).

Also, be careful with VRIN, what you are doing is absolutely ridiculous, I don't know what even. You need to keep VRIN ~ +.4 to +.55v above Vcore, based on where your at (ie +.55 if you are doing 1.4v+, +.4 on much less like 1.3). Just go with +.5 over vcore, tune your vcore, and once you get it down, see if you can use less voltage using more or less VRIN, if the trouble is even worth a .01-.02v reduction in vcore, that is.

People have blown out Haswell's using 2.2+ VRIN, and it's absolutely absurd you are using such extreme VRINs for such a low vcore.

You should use Prime95 for stability testing, if you want complete stability, but if all you do is game, then it isn't necessary to be 100% rock stable. It's up to you to decide what amount of stability is necessary, and how much time you want to spend stress testing. If all you do is game, AIDA64 is just fine. If you are a streamer or GPGPU or computational analysis user like me, you might need 100% complete stability and 24 hours of prime95 custom blend with 80%+ RAM used with WHEA errors checked for in event viewer, isn't even enough.

AIDA64 is awful for testing rock stable stability, it won't come even close to determining if you are stable (i can do 4.8ghz, 2800 CL12 RAM on it, but prime95 15 minutes knocks me down to [email protected] CL12). People want easy answers, but the truth is, if you want full system stability, 24 hours of prime95 is the only way that works still (or rather, comes as close as reasonably doable). Doing a couple hours of a program like AIDA64 just isn't going to come close to prime95. It doesnt even come close to 15 minutes of it.

2400mhz is a lot, we don't know how much you are using, but if you are using 4 sticks, then it's very likely that your CPU's IMC simply isn't strong enough to run that many sticks x that many GB at such a high speed. IMC speed is limited just like CPU speed, some chips are better than others. Always use a very low, 1333-1600mhz RAM speed when first tuning your CPU and CPU-Northbridge/Uncore, especially on Haswell where it's said that CPU and RAM overclocks limit each other.

Finally, set +.2/+.2/+.2 IMC/Digital/Analogue voltages. They won't really matter much, but they will if you are trying for 2400mhz RAM speeds...

TLDR:

Set Uncore to ~3.5ghz, and RAM to ~1333 CL9 speeds, to isolate them and make sure they aren't the issue. Start with CPU with Vcore + .4 = VRIN, fine tune if you want, then set uncore using VRING, then set RAM. Use +.2/.2/.2 imc/digital/analogue and fine tune when done.
Quote:


> You can use AIDA64 but you need to set your block size from 16mb stock to 512mb or 1gb, its under the preferences button under general tab, this will stress things more than if you don't. AIDA64 is good to use, you just need to run it longer.


I dont see this, trial version 3.000.2536 beta.
Quote:


> Try running HyperPI 32M on your memory(all threads), tell me if it passes without BSOD. These SuperPI programs are extremely tough on the memory, espcially hyerpi since it runs multiple threads depending on your CPU(4 or 8).


Do you think hyperpi is more stressful than p95 custom blend for RAM testing?
Quote:


> What is the max Vcore you reckon safe on air for a 24/7 OC with temps under 90C on stress full load and EIST, C6/7, etc enabled??


If you can keep temps under 90C than the sky's the limit, but there's reports of 1.5v being the max on air. You also need to keep VRIN below ~2.2, depending on your motherboard (some pump way too much...). You shouldn't be able to hit 1.5v on just an nh-d14 with stock fans though, much less air of any kind, even delidded. Not with prime95 for sure, and likely not with any non-avx like aida.
Quote:


> A one last thing biggrin.gif With 100Mhz BCLK, the board is really at 98.5Mhz, so CPU is like 4230Mhz instead of 4300Mhz. Should i leave it that way or compensate putting about 101.5Mhz BCLK on BIOS to make it a real 100Mhz on system? I'm afraid to add unstability if i change the default BCLK as i'm not interested in overclocking the bus.


Compensate, if you care to. You are guaranteed 100BCLK will be stable. Obviously, it'll be 'less stable', but still should be just fine.


----------



## Belial

combo


----------



## Belial

Okay I got a question, now that everyone else's question has been answered:

Are there any voltages we can lower on Haswell to reduce temps, like PLL, VTT, and IMC on Ivy? I could really use a few degrees, heh.

I see in the guide it says PCH, but there is no mention of it in the guide besides the table, it doesn't say what range abouts to lower it to. And isn't the PCH the northbridge (is it even a northbridge anymore?) on the motherboard? I don't mind if the chipset is getting hot, it's the CPU I care for.


----------



## Alxx

Hallo,
I have overclocked an I5 4670k to 4,3 GHZ 1,24v Vcore. Lower Vcore results in boot failure.
I think I have a low quality Chip.
My Bios settings:
Uncore 37
Vcore 1,24 v
Ring 1,15 v
Vrin 1,9 v
Vrin override LLC = Medium
2x4 GB Gskill 1866 mhz lowered to 1600 Mhz
Turbo disabled
Multi 43
Eist C6/C7 C1E C3 Auto
CPU PLL Selection = LCPLL

Then I tried Multi 44x and it suddenly wants 1,32 Volts Vcore for 4,4 GHz this is 0,08+ for only 100 Mhz.
Is that normal ?
What could I try to reach 4,4 Ghz or 4,5 with better Vcore ?
4,3 with 1,24v is bad but ok.
4,4 with 1,32v is not ok for me.

I hope you can see my rig in signature ?


----------



## deepor

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Belial*
> 
> I dont see this, trial version 3.000.2536 beta.


It's not in the preferences for the overall program. You have to click on the preferences button of the window named "System Stability Test".


----------



## Tass666

Found a weird thing on ram settings in BIOS.

Round Trip Latency and IoLatR1D1 are shown different for each DIMM (i got 2). If i set everything to auto, both DIMMs get the same values for every setting but these two, been Round Trip Latency 44 and 45 and IoLatRxDx 4 and 5 for DIMM1 and 46, 46 and 6,6 for DIMM2. And those settings can't be configured manual as that range of values are offlimits.

Is that normal?


----------



## Sin0822

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Tass666*
> 
> The board is an UD4H. The temperatures peak at 90C, with average below that and the CPU is delidded (CLP+MX4). System is on AIR with a Noctua NH-D14.
> 
> Last night i did a few changes and one of them was exactly what you suggested Sin, raising uncore to 36 to avoid the autoraise to 40 from the default 35, and... it passed a 8h OCCT
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Now i will start to lower vcore and see what it can do.
> 
> How many hours of AIDA should i use to determine a stable OC? Should i not use OCCT 8h for it? it seems to raise temps higher than AIDA.
> 
> What is the max Vcore you reckon safe on air for a 24/7 OC with temps under 90C on stress full load and EIST, C6/7, etc enabled??
> 
> A one last thing
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> With 100Mhz BCLK, the board is really at 98.5Mhz, so CPU is like 4230Mhz instead of 4300Mhz. Should i leave it that way or compensate putting about 101.5Mhz BCLK on BIOS to make it a real 100Mhz on system? I'm afraid to add unstability if i change the default BCLK as i'm not interested in overclocking the bus.
> 
> Thanks a lot for your help bud.


No problem, for the BCLK just leave it on Auto it should go close to 100mhz, deff not 98.5 tho.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Alxx*
> 
> Hallo,
> I have overclocked an I5 4670k to 4,3 GHZ 1,24v Vcore. Lower Vcore results in boot failure.
> I think I have a low quality Chip.
> My Bios settings:
> Uncore 37
> Vcore 1,24 v
> Ring 1,15 v
> Vrin 1,9 v
> Vrin override LLC = Medium
> 2x4 GB Gskill 1866 mhz lowered to 1600 Mhz
> Turbo disabled
> Multi 43
> Eist C6/C7 C1E C3 Auto
> CPU PLL Selection = LCPLL
> 
> Then I tried Multi 44x and it suddenly wants 1,32 Volts Vcore for 4,4 GHz this is 0,08+ for only 100 Mhz.
> Is that normal ?
> What could I try to reach 4,4 Ghz or 4,5 with better Vcore ?
> 4,3 with 1,24v is bad but ok.
> 4,4 with 1,32v is not ok for me.
> 
> I hope you can see my rig in signature ?


Can you take your LLC to Extreme for the VIN Override and set not select CPU PLL.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Tass666*
> 
> Found a weird thing on ram settings in BIOS.
> 
> Round Trip Latency and IoLatR1D1 are shown different for each DIMM (i got 2). If i set everything to auto, both DIMMs get the same values for every setting but these two, been Round Trip Latency 44 and 45 and IoLatRxDx 4 and 5 for DIMM1 and 46, 46 and 6,6 for DIMM2. And those settings can't be configured manual as that range of values are offlimits.
> 
> Is that normal?


They are showing you two values for each DIMM for each Bank of each memory modules, so each side of the memory stick. So you have double sided memory and thus two settings for both.

The Z87X-OC with BISO .X01 now has fixed values and I have asked for this to be put into all BIOSes, but the offset is off what is in gray so if you boot at 2800x and you get 45 for RTL and you set +3 then on reboot it will be 48, however that value changed with divider increases.

Also one other thing YOU REALLY NEED TO KEEP IN MIND: If you change those RTL/IOL values with normal "Manual" mode, you are setting the same for Channel B which shouldn't be the case most of the time, so if you are going to set these RTLs/IOLs you need to use "Advcaned manual Mode" and go in and copy all your timings from CHA to CHB.

Its a bit time consuming and thus it will also be fixed for the OC board first to save time, for now though if you want to tweak them higher for most stability then do so.

Also a note, your OC is less stable under Prime95 b/c the heat is much more. Haswell is all about heat, AIDA doesn't kill your CPU either, your CPU will degrade with high heat and voltage with 24 H prime95 test. So if you are going to do prime95 then make sure you are staying below 70C just to be safe.

Also no HyperPI is good for finding odd errors other stress tests might not, especially CPU/Cache/DRAM related. Why do you think in memory reviews by overclockers they all use SuperPI 32M for stability benchmark? Not many programs stress memory harder. Prime95 does calculations, Pi programs also do calculations. HyperPI is just 8 threads of SuperPI or 4 threads if no HT is used. It is a good real world tester.


----------



## Alxx

@sin

Thank you very much for your help.

I will try VIN Override LLC to Extreme.

"set not select CPU PLL"
Do you mean Cpu Pll to auto ?
Because I have only Auto, SC PLL or LC PLL.


----------



## Tass666

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sin0822*
> 
> They are showing you two values for each DIMM for each Bank of each memory modules, so each side of the memory stick. So you have double sided memory and thus two settings for both.
> 
> The Z87X-OC with BISO .X01 now has fixed values and I have asked for this to be put into all BIOSes, but the offset is off what is in gray so if you boot at 2800x and you get 45 for RTL and you set +3 then on reboot it will be 48, however that value changed with divider increases.
> 
> Also one other thing YOU REALLY NEED TO KEEP IN MIND: If you change those RTL/IOL values with normal "Manual" mode, you are setting the same for Channel B which shouldn't be the case most of the time, so if you are going to set these RTLs/IOLs you need to use "Advcaned manual Mode" and go in and copy all your timings from CHA to CHB.
> 
> Its a bit time consuming and thus it will also be fixed for the OC board first to save time, for now though if you want to tweak them higher for most stability then do so.


Ok, i understood the offset setting for RTL/IOL. But i still have different values in each Channel, so, do I manual set it to have same value in both channels or i just leave both on auto, even with different values? I though same values would be necesary for stability.

Is 1.25V Vcore for 4,3Ghz good or too high knowing my CPU is not one of the 30% golden ones? (The VID at stock is 1.088V). Peak temps are under 80C with 1.25v.

What Voltages should i tweak to be stable when raising uncore once the core is stable at 4,3Ghz? Actually my uncore is at x34 and i think i should try to get it to x40 to have it 300Mhz below core (readed that in the guide). Will i just tweak VRing as the guide says or i would also need to raise VCore?

Thaaaaaaanks


----------



## holiday121

Question?

When using eztune I set it to extreme 4.5 but I system properties In windows it still shows 3.5. Also in CPU-z

Is their a reason it don't change?

Ok figured out when I ran prime 95 it went up. I went to light setting and ran prime at 4.1 and was reaching 85-99 degrees . Do temps drop if you manually do all the overclocking?

I am on air evo 212


----------



## Hachi-chan

Is a voltage of 1.45v generally bad (temps are fine on AIDA64... Around low 80's)? I'm more concerned killing my CPU at that voltage @ 4.6 (for me that is) or should I step down to my overclock of 4.5 @ 1.370v?


----------



## Forceman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Alxx*
> 
> Then I tried Multi 44x and it suddenly wants 1,32 Volts Vcore for 4,4 GHz this is 0,08+ for only 100 Mhz.
> Is that normal ?
> What could I try to reach 4,4 Ghz or 4,5 with better Vcore ?
> 4,3 with 1,24v is bad but ok.
> 4,4 with 1,32v is not ok for me.


Yes, it's normal for there to be a point where the chip suddenly needs a lot more voltage for the next multiplier. Normally it's best to just stay under that step, unless you have sufficient cooling and really want the higher number. But there is no practical difference between 4.4 and 4.5.


----------



## Alxx

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Forceman*
> 
> Yes, it's normal for there to be a point where the chip suddenly needs a lot more voltage for the next multiplier. Normally it's best to just stay under that step, unless you have sufficient cooling and really want the higher number. But there is no practical difference between 4.4 and 4.5.


Thank You

I wonder if 1,32v is ok for 24/7 use ?
I will also delid, but I am waiting for material to isolate the SMDs next to the die.


----------



## Forceman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Alxx*
> 
> Thank You
> 
> I wonder if 1,32v is ok for 24/7 use ?
> I will also delid, but I am waiting for material to isolate the SMDs next to the die.


As long as the temps are okay then 1.32V should be fine for long-term 24/7 use.


----------



## holiday121

Is it possible to use one of the preset overclock a and lower the voltage?

First time overclocking and I don't know if I should just stick with the presets or try to do it all manually


----------



## Forceman

I would do it manually. If you just want a modest overclock (like 4.2 or something) you really only need to fool with Vcore, CPU multiplier, and maybe cache/uncore and Vring. For 4.2 (for example), I'd set 1.2V for Vcore, set uncore to 36x, and then test stability. If you get crashes then you can try upping the Vcore slightly or playing with the Vring.

You can try leaving Vcore to Auto for that speed, but be sure to monitor the voltage under load - Auto can sometimes really push the voltage. I would just do it manually though.


----------



## holiday121

I am totally lost in this guide. I was following everything until I got to the templates at the bottom

The CPU vrin over ride llc and CPU override voltage . Is their other terms for them in the bios


----------



## XtremeCuztoms

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *holiday121*
> 
> I am totally lost in this guide. I was following everything until I got to the templates at the bottom
> 
> The CPU vrin over ride llc and CPU override voltage . Is their other terms for them in the bios


Under CPU Voltage Control.


----------



## holiday121

Hmmm ok thanks. Failed aid64 at 4.4 with the basic easy template on first page.

Real temp has max temps at 82.

Aid64 had all less then 80


----------



## holiday121

A hour and 15 minutes so far.. How does this look..

Any other tips or ideas? First time I got something stable past 15 min of AID.

Extreme Noob at OC though


----------



## Forceman

I'd try checking the Vcore with HWMonitor or HWInfo - CPU-Z doesn't always show the actual Vcore.


----------



## givmedew

Hi I ended up swapping my 4770K with a 4650K are the voltages that are considered to be good/above average the same from one to the other? Because this chip needs nowhere near the voltage my 4770K needed even if comparing the 4770K with it's hyperthreading off.

Just wondering if I got lucky with a low voltage chip or if they just need a lot less voltage anyways.

Also weird thing about CPUz is that the 1.64.0 version showed the correct voltage on my UD5H board but 1.65.1 showed VID and now on my ASRock Formula OC 1.64.0 is stuck at 0.840v and 1.65.1 seams to be showing actual voltage... no idea why.


----------



## holiday121

Hows this look ... I already stopped running AID when i took this screenshot. I ran it for 2 hours


----------



## Anth Seebel

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *holiday121*
> 
> 
> 
> A hour and 15 minutes so far.. How does this look..
> 
> Any other tips or ideas? First time I got something stable past 15 min of AID.
> 
> Extreme Noob at OC though


How much memory did you use for test (under preferences) ? Sin08 gave a good tip that you should change from default to 512mb -1GB to stress cpu more.

RealTemp 3.70 reads temps too high (at least for me), update to RealTemp Tech Inferno version.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *givmedew*
> 
> Hi I ended up swapping my 4770K with a 4650K are the voltages that are considered to be good/above average the same from one to the other? Because this chip needs nowhere near the voltage my 4770K needed even if comparing the 4770K with it's hyperthreading off.
> 
> Just wondering if I got lucky with a low voltage chip or if they just need a lot less voltage anyways.


Sounds like you got a better chip however hyperthreading does require a bit extra vcore (usually less than 0.05v extra).


----------



## givmedew

I'm running it at 4.2GHz 1.150v right now temps are high 70s on the included intel fan. I have a huge loop but wanted to make sure everything was running correctly before I connected it all. Plus I can't decide if I should include the VRM in the loop or not. The board has the water cooling on the VRM but it seems gimmicky... not sure if it is worth the trouble.

I don't know how much lower I can go than 1.150 but I have not hit bottom yet either. 4.3GHz is stable well under 1.2v but until I hook up the water loop I want to be careful.

The odd thing is that HWMonitor is giving me messed up reading on the wattage and vcore but reporting the VID... so I guess I don't know my exact voltage. Going to have to break out the multimeter.

Edit
Figured it out...

with CPUz reporting 1.153v I am actually at 1.16


----------



## EarlZ

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *givmedew*
> 
> I'm running it at 4.2GHz 1.150v right now temps are high 70s on the included intel fan. I have a huge loop but wanted to make sure everything was running correctly before I connected it all. Plus I can't decide if I should include the VRM in the loop or not. The board has the water cooling on the VRM but it seems gimmicky... not sure if it is worth the trouble.
> 
> I don't know how much lower I can go than 1.150 but I have not hit bottom yet either. 4.3GHz is stable well under 1.2v but until I hook up the water loop I want to be careful.
> 
> The odd thing is that HWMonitor is giving me messed up reading on the wattage and vcore but reporting the VID... so I guess I don't know my exact voltage. Going to have to break out the multimeter.
> 
> Edit
> Figured it out...
> 
> with CPUz reporting 1.153v I am actually at 1.16


What are you using to test with, 70+ with the stock heatsink is pretty damn good!

I am getting 80+ with an NZXT Kraken X60 on 4.3 at 1.220


----------



## givmedew

When you say using to test with... the board, multimeter, or the temps? What is in question sorry...

It is a fluke multimeter... it reads about the same as what the boards software reads which I didn't realize existed until after I found my meter LOL. The board is a asrock formula oc. For temps I was just going off the highest temp recorded by anything that I am using which I was monitoring with aida, hwmonitor and realtemp.

So the only way it seems for me to get an accurate voltage reading is by using the asrock hardware monitor or the multimeter... there is supposed to be a way to get the vcore0 voltage to display on the OLED status display on the motherboard itself but I can't figure out how to get it to do that. I can get it to display 2 other voltages but not vcore.

I am still learning the board that is for sure.

My 4770K (that I returned) hit 90s at 4.3GHz it was not a happy camper and that was in aida without hyperthreading enabled. If I ran AVX2 instructions it would thermal throttle right away and that was in the water loop.


----------



## Zvejniex

Seems like haswell has variance in temps chip to chip or alot of guys mounting really blows. im at 4.6 ghz 1.27 ibt max was 91 or so. and im not delided and on hyper evo 212 and im not sittong in a freezer :-D:-D but i do have ambients about 20c


----------



## givmedew

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Zvejniex*
> 
> Seems like haswell has variance in temps chip to chip or alot of guys mounting really blows. im at 4.6 ghz 1.27 ibt max was 91 or so. and im not delided and on hyper evo 212 and im not sittong in a freezer :-D:-D but i do have ambients about 20c


I was saying max temps. But for me on that i7 I had 4.4GHz need the entire kitchen sink. So your 1.27 was more like my voltage at 4.4GHz. That said I am not sure if intel burn test is about as hot, less hot, or more hot than aida64... I thought aida64 was as hot as it could get besides the AVX2 intel test which isn't IBT as far as I know. But I could be wrong.

I havn't tried AVX2 on this chip yet but I am guessing it will skyrocket quickly.


----------



## EarlZ

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Zvejniex*
> 
> Seems like haswell has variance in temps chip to chip or alot of guys mounting really blows. im at 4.6 ghz 1.27 ibt max was 91 or so. and im not delided and on hyper evo 212 and im not sittong in a freezer :-D:-D but i do have ambients about 20c


Could be temp variance or mounting issues, I even find it hard to believe that a Hyper212 is outright beating someone with an H100/H110/X60


----------



## katatoni

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *givmedew*
> 
> I was saying max temps. But for me on that i7 I had 4.4GHz need the entire kitchen sink. So your 1.27 was more like my voltage at 4.4GHz. That said I am not sure if intel burn test is about as hot, less hot, or more hot than aida64... I thought aida64 was as hot as it could get besides the AVX2 intel test which isn't IBT as far as I know. But I could be wrong.
> 
> I havn't tried AVX2 on this chip yet but I am guessing it will skyrocket quickly.


Aida64 only gets really hot if you ONLY check the "stress FPU" option. If you check other options as well it runs a lot cooler than IBT or p95 small FFTs, and even more so compared to new linpack


----------



## Zvejniex

Okay, todays temps are higher, because my ambients went up because its middle day and hot like hell outside. AND i did use 1.28 in this test not 1.27 volts because i know im pretty solid at 1.27 and never gotten bsod nor freeze then 1.28 should be perfect. yeah i know its only 10 min run but i have observed it rarely increases past that so im not going to show you 5h runs to jus to make you happy









Actually linpack gave me around these temps that ibt gives atm.


----------



## EarlZ

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *katatoni*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *givmedew*
> 
> I was saying max temps. But for me on that i7 I had 4.4GHz need the entire kitchen sink. So your 1.27 was more like my voltage at 4.4GHz. That said I am not sure if intel burn test is about as hot, less hot, or more hot than aida64... I thought aida64 was as hot as it could get besides the AVX2 intel test which isn't IBT as far as I know. But I could be wrong.
> 
> I havn't tried AVX2 on this chip yet but I am guessing it will skyrocket quickly.
> 
> 
> 
> Aida64 only gets really hot if you ONLY check the "stress FPU" option. If you check other options as well it runs a lot cooler than IBT or p95 small FFTs, and even more so compared to new linpack
Click to expand...

True, with that test alone I get like 95c from the regular 85-86c

Id like to clarify the uncore, if I have it at x39 at 4.3Ghz and still keep it at x39 at 4.5Ghz would that still affect stability?

I tried to put up the max values on that voltages that I am comfortable with, Vcore at 1.300v, VIN 2.0v and RING 1.20v and I instantly hit thermal throttle so I am not sure if this processor is capable of 4.5Ghz and I am planning to delid it but since it cant do 4.5Ghz would it still be worth the try ?

Crap, I accidentally fed my CPU 1.700v under bios and booted to windows and ran cincebench for like 5 seconds, I stopped it and immediately turned off the PC. I hope I didnt do any permanent damage.


----------



## givmedew

I'm not a pro but I don't think your 2.0v you should be fine with 1.7 - 1.8. Also at a multiplier of 39 I wouldn't think you would need a ring at 1.2 but you never know. I would recommend you back your cache multi down while trying to find your stable OC and also back down the ring to 1.1v for now.
You don't want and shouldn't need to run what is considered the max voltages on everything... One of the 3 yes sure but you shouldn't need to max out all of them.


----------



## EarlZ

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *givmedew*
> 
> I'm not a pro but I don't think your 2.0v you should be fine with 1.7 - 1.8. Also at a multiplier of 39 I wouldn't think you would need a ring at 1.2 but you never know. I would recommend you back your cache multi down while trying to find your stable OC and also back down the ring to 1.1v for now.
> You don't want and shouldn't need to run what is considered the max voltages on everything... One of the 3 yes sure but you shouldn't need to max out all of them.


I just wanted to give it a quick try and see if my processor can actually do 4.5Ghz w/o delid and it turns out it cant even at 1.300v what I am doing right now though is trying to find the lowest voltage possible for my lowly 4.3Ghz OC I started with 1.220 which was pretty stable in all of my testing and day by day usage. I also would like to know if there is an actual science on when to increase the VIN and RING or would it be mostly trial and error?

Currently testing at 1.180vcore, should I increase the VIN/RING to compensate for the lowered vcore?


----------



## givmedew

Well according to the guide it needs to be at least .4v above vcore. If it is .5 above vcore I would say you shouldn't need to raise it. I would guess that it is something that you would keep .4-.5 above vcore till you find a stable vcore then start decreasing it till it goes unstable again and turn it back up. It will affect temps so it is something that is worth dialing in. I have already ran mine as low as 1.6v at 4.2GHz and it was fine.

One other thing while finding your stable OC I would recommend that you run your ram at 1333 or 1600 MHz.

I decided to just have a whack at my chip and see what happened even with the stock intel cooler and setting the VID manually to 1.250 I was able to boot and log into windows at 45x but 46x froze during the loading screen. 44x is running like a champ at 1.225 VID 1.232 actual I am still lowering it slowly. 45x is obviously going to need more than I feel comfortable with on this cooler. I'm still not breaking 90C.

My 4770K was acting more like what you are getting right now but I didn't need to run that high of a VIN or RING voltage.


----------



## EarlZ

Well I am getting 124's while trying to dial down the vcore I guess its about 1.220v for me at 4.3Ghz
What are stress test app are you using, I am getting close to 90c with an X60.. makes me wanna try out the stock cooler


----------



## Tass666

I'm having some trouble with MemTest.

I run the tests with XMP Profile at 2400Mhz. If i do a single core everything runs smooth without any error. But if i use "parallel" option to use every core at once, i get errors.

As the ram passes the test on 1 single core, can i take the ram as ok? Or as it fails the parallel test, the ram is faulty?

Thanks.


----------



## givmedew

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *EarlZ*
> 
> Well I am getting 124's while trying to dial down the vcore I guess its about 1.220v for me at 4.3Ghz
> What are stress test app are you using, I am getting close to 90c with an X60.. makes me wanna try out the stock cooler


Well I doubt you are going to get better temps on the stock anorexic cooler. However I have to give credit to intel on how great the TIM spreads over the top of the CPU when you install that. If anything I would try reseating yours a few times but your temps are no higher than my 4770K temps had been on a nice waterblock with a huge radiator.


----------



## EarlZ

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *givmedew*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *EarlZ*
> 
> Well I am getting 124's while trying to dial down the vcore I guess its about 1.220v for me at 4.3Ghz
> What are stress test app are you using, I am getting close to 90c with an X60.. makes me wanna try out the stock cooler
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Well I doubt you are going to get better temps on the stock anorexic cooler. However I have to give credit to intel on how great the TIM spreads over the top of the CPU when you install that. If anything I would try reseating yours a few times but your temps are no higher than my 4770K temps had been on a nice waterblock with a huge radiator.
Click to expand...

Not really expecting better temps on the stock cooler ( lol ) but I am really impressed that it can handle the CPU at 90c with 4.4Ghz at 1.225v

I just reseated now and and to my surprise it was actually impossible to clean off the CLU on the copper block but was fairly easy on the IHS, I just left the residue on the copper block since I could not remove it.. maybe a metal polish is capable of doing such ?

After the reseat I still got the same temps give or take 1c

Quote:


> http://www.coollaboratory.com/pdf/manual_liquid_pro_englisch.pdf


Says there I have to use metal polish to remove the residue on the CPU/Cooler, I may clean it off sometime in the future but I do hope it can be removed by a metal polish.


----------



## givmedew

I am sorry I recommended that... I didn't know you had used CLU... I don't think that residue will hurt your temps but at the same time you don't get a lot of the CLU in that tube so sorry for getting you to waste some.

If you mounted it twice and get the same temps you probably mounted it correctly.



That is my super high end cooling solution... lol... until I rebuild my loop.

Ambient temp in the room is 19C right now.


----------



## EarlZ

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *givmedew*
> 
> I am sorry I recommended that... I didn't know you had used CLU... I don't think that residue will hurt your temps but at the same time you don't get a lot of the CLU in that tube so sorry for getting you to waste some.
> 
> If you mounted it twice and get the same temps you probably mounted it correctly.
> 
> 
> 
> That is my super high end cooling solution... lol... until I rebuild my loop.
> 
> Ambient temp in the room is 19C right now.


It's there is a lot in the tube actually, I do hope it gets fully removed with a metal polish when I decide to delid.


----------



## Forceman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Zvejniex*
> 
> Okay, todays temps are higher, because my ambients went up because its middle day and hot like hell outside. AND i did use 1.28 in this test not 1.27 volts because i know im pretty solid at 1.27 and never gotten bsod nor freeze then 1.28 should be perfect. yeah i know its only 10 min run but i have observed it rarely increases past that so im not going to show you 5h runs to jus to make you happy
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Actually linpack gave me around these temps that ibt gives atm.


I just noticed your GFlops seem low in that shot. I get 125ish with 4.4, and normally non-HT chips score higher.


----------



## Zvejniex

I dont know but my cinebench is 7.8
Will re run the test tomorow and if it maches the speed i i will up the volts and see if that helps.
Nvm, i cant up the volts







 I will use 4.5ghz with that volts and see what happens
Emm did a quick run at 4.5 and my score went down its now 105 glops, so it cant be my oc. Its something else, cache is 34x atm. The core clock 4.6ghz result might have been affected because i ran IBT right after the boot and was using windows, as i was in this test.


----------



## Alxx

I just delided mine 3 hours ago.
What can I say 4.2 Ghz, had 78-80 C° before, now I have 59-61C°.









My Chip is I think even below average. 4,2 Ghz it wants 1,2 v Vcore.
4,3 Ghz it wants 1,24v but at 4,4 Ghz it wants 1,32v so far.
I did not check 4,5 Ghz yet.
Now delidded I can leave it easily 4,3-4,4 Ghz and will have good Temps.
I am glad I did it. So I practised on a bad chip and have experience when I get a better one.
I think it is definetly worth it even with a mediocre chip.
I used Artic silver and Liquid pro ultra for the die and Heatspeader.


----------



## Forceman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Zvejniex*
> 
> I dont know but my cinebench is 7.8
> Will re run the test tomorow and if it maches the speed i i will up the volts and see if that helps.
> Nvm, i cant up the volts
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I will use 4.5ghz with that volts and see what happens
> Emm did a quick run at 4.5 and my score went down its now 105 glops, so it cant be my oc. Its something else, cache is 34x atm. The core clock 4.6ghz result might have been affected because i ran IBT right after the boot and was using windows, as i was in this test.


Have you checked for WHEA errors? Seems like a strange result.


----------



## TheHunter

People dont use offset voltage and then stress test IBT, LINX, Prime95, Aida64, OCCT. Do that only by fixed voltage and still its kinda pointless to run those since it brute forces cpu 1000%..

Play a demanding game (BF3 64player, MaxPayne3, MMO Rift, NS2, Hitman Aboslution, Tombraider2013, AC3,.. ) or do some video encoding using x264 codec or Cinebench11.5 (to see max temps), if it passes all that then it passes everything.


----------



## givmedew

MaxPayne3, *Hitman Absolution*, *Sleeping Dogs*, and FarCry3 are all games that will crash/lock up my system if not stable even if it had passed Aida64, Prime95, IBT, and AVX2 Intel test.


----------



## givmedew

So if out of nowhere I get a error that says lots of 0000s and a 1E what does that mean? I wasn't even stressing... it ran fine for hours under stress... should I turn off all my C-States for the time being? I have them all forced on and want them to function when I am all done. My memory is at 1333 and I have my cache ratio set low for the time being.


----------



## HairyGamer

I'm getting a little bit upset with Haswell ATM - I can pass 12 hours of *ANY* stress test out there (this includes the AVX2 sample from Intel) and then manage to crash in games within just minutes.

I can then set all voltages to max safe on air (and leave multipliers where they were for stress testing) and STILL manage to crash in games every time. I can then lower the CPU multi and leave all voltages the same and I will still crash in games.

It's not my GPU or GPU OC as I've ruled that out. Also the system doesn't crash at stock clocks so it's not faulty hardware.

How can so many people be passing hours and hours of testing and then still lock up in games which use less than 25% of our CPUs on average?! This is incredibly frustrating and I've resorting to running Crysis 2 benchmarks as the most reliable/quickest way of testing stability on Haswell. OCCT, P95, IBT, Aida64 are all completely *useless* for testing Haswell's stability *so don't waste your time guys.*

Anybody else experiencing the same thing? Anybody have a solution that has worked for them? As I said, game benchmarks have been the quickest way of weeding out a bad OC for me on Haswell. Stability testing is just a massive waste of time and power, as well as a nice bake session for you CPU which will yield no useful results on the Z87 platform, it seems.

4.7GHz is fine for all stability tests - can't game for more than 20 min though no matter how high I set voltages.

4.6GHz is fine for some games, but still not stable, although all stability tests say it is stable.

4.5GHz is the same behavior as 4.6GHz

It doesn't matter what the OC is, it would seem.


----------



## Ized

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HairyGamer*
> 
> I'm getting a little bit upset with Haswell ATM - I can pass 12 hours of *ANY* stress test out there (this includes the AVX2 sample from Intel) and then manage to crash in games within just minutes.
> 
> I can then set all voltages to max safe on air (and leave multipliers where they were for stress testing) and STILL manage to crash in games every time. I can then lower the CPU multi and leave all voltages the same and I will still crash in games.
> 
> It's not my GPU or GPU OC as I've ruled that out. Also the system doesn't crash at stock clocks so it's not faulty hardware.
> 
> How can so many people be passing hours and hours of testing and then still lock up in games which use less than 25% of our CPUs on average?! This is incredibly frustrating and I've resorting to running Crysis 2 benchmarks as the most reliable/quickest way of testing stability on Haswell. OCCT, P95, IBT, Aida64 are all completely *useless* for testing Haswell's stability *so don't waste your time guys.*
> 
> Anybody else experiencing the same thing? Anybody have a solution that has worked for them? As I said, game benchmarks have been the quickest way of weeding out a bad OC for me on Haswell. Stability testing is just a massive waste of time and power, as well as a nice bake session for you CPU which will yield no useful results on the Z87 platform, it seems.
> 
> 4.7GHz is fine for all stability tests - can't game for more than 20 min though no matter how high I set voltages.
> 
> 4.6GHz is fine for some games, but still not stable, although all stability tests say it is stable.
> 
> 4.5GHz is the same behavior as 4.6GHz
> 
> It doesn't matter what the OC is, it would seem.


http://www.overclock.net/t/1398975/official-haswell-owners-thread/1940#post_20500422
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HairyGamer*
> I'd probably just give up on life or at least at overclocking because I'd suck at it.


Good luck with that OC man.


----------



## HairyGamer

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ized*
> 
> http://www.overclock.net/t/1398975/official-haswell-owners-thread/1940#post_20500422
> Good luck with that OC man.


I question the point of you bringing up that post? Not sure what any of that has to do with the fact *that I successfully OC'd to 4.7GHz* according to *any* stress test you can find and yet can't play games with the same OC - and also others have reported the same behavior.

How does a 4.7GHz OC compare to somebody who couldn't pass a test at even 3.8GHz?

Get a life dude


----------



## Ized

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HairyGamer*
> 
> I question the point of you bringing up that post? Not sure what any of that has to do with the fact *that I successfully OC'd to 4.7GHz* according to *any* stress test you can find and yet can't play games with the same OC - and also others have reported the same behavior.
> 
> How does a 4.7GHz OC compare to somebody who couldn't pass a test at even 3.8GHz?
> 
> Get a life dude


Gosh you do entertain me.

The point of me bringing it up was the irony, how the mighty fall.

Do enjoy your 4.7ghz stable OC that cant play games.


----------



## Cyro999

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HairyGamer*
> 
> I'm getting a little bit upset with Haswell ATM - I can pass 12 hours of *ANY* stress test out there (this includes the AVX2 sample from Intel) and then manage to crash in games within just minutes.
> 
> I can then set all voltages to max safe on air (and leave multipliers where they were for stress testing) and STILL manage to crash in games every time. I can then lower the CPU multi and leave all voltages the same and I will still crash in games.
> 
> It's not my GPU or GPU OC as I've ruled that out. Also the system doesn't crash at stock clocks so it's not faulty hardware.
> 
> How can so many people be passing hours and hours of testing and then still lock up in games which use less than 25% of our CPUs on average?! This is incredibly frustrating and I've resorting to running Crysis 2 benchmarks as the most reliable/quickest way of testing stability on Haswell. OCCT, P95, IBT, Aida64 are all completely *useless* for testing Haswell's stability *so don't waste your time guys.*
> 
> Anybody else experiencing the same thing? Anybody have a solution that has worked for them? As I said, game benchmarks have been the quickest way of weeding out a bad OC for me on Haswell. Stability testing is just a massive waste of time and power, as well as a nice bake session for you CPU which will yield no useful results on the Z87 platform, it seems.
> 
> 4.7GHz is fine for all stability tests - can't game for more than 20 min though no matter how high I set voltages.
> 
> 4.6GHz is fine for some games, but still not stable, although all stability tests say it is stable.
> 
> 4.5GHz is the same behavior as 4.6GHz
> 
> It doesn't matter what the OC is, it would seem.


I saw the same, can prime for days and pass all stress tests on any settings (adia, ibt, prime, occt) and yet have instability, x264 brings it out for me in minutes on settings that will pass all of those for many hours

No game gives me issues with my "stable" settings but being unable to run offline x264 encodes bothers me, it was half the reason i upgraded. Not sure what to change to fix stability, my average temps are ~72c cool room in x264, so i could throw a ton of volts at anything but no idea what to do


----------



## Ized

Some memory tests would be my first step in your situation, A overnight run of memtest86 if you havent done so already


----------



## givmedew

Anybody know what BSOD 0x1E is related to with Haswell. I have only had it happen once and it wasn't even under load. Nothing was loading the CPU at all. It had passed stability tests fine and I had my memory running at DDR1333 and my cache multi was low because I was trying to test the clock multi only at the time. I know back in the day on my 920 it would have been related to vcore most likely but... it didn't happen like it happened with this...

should I lower my vcore and add a little offset? My board can do manual voltage with offset added in as well. (I believe) All C-States where forced to enabled... so I am wondering if it was something to do with that... kind of in the dark on this one. Actually after doing some searching I can't even find any results online about 1E that don't have to do with x58 boards.


----------



## Belial

I got a question. Has anyone needed to increase Digital/Analogue/IMC voltages for stability, or even RAM stability?

I'm currently testing both my final CPU and RAM overclocks in Prime95, and it seems I get HW/Worker errors (ie a worker stops because of rounding issue, hardware issue, etc) when the RAM in unstable (same on ivy). My Hynix CFR Gskill 2400 CL11 ($56 newegg after coupon) can easily do 3.2ghz, I'm settling on 2666mhz for the best 24/7 overclock due to timings. So I definitely have headroom, in terms of RAM frequency.

However, as I understand it, isn't VTT/IMC voltages only in regards to RAM _frequency_, not timings? Anyways, I've been having HW errors in prime95, but then I gave +.2 IMC/Digital/Analogue and so far I'm running past 6 hours. So I've basically increased RAM stability with IMC/VTT voltages (not sure which helped, or if both did).

I'm just wondering if IMC/VTT voltages would logically be responsible for my increased stability here, if anyone has had a similar experience, and what kinds of instability do you usually see due to too low IMC/VTT? And, is it the VTT-Digital/Analogue, or is it the IMC voltage that's helping me?

I know in the guide it says use them for increased memory stability, but isn't that just in regards to memory frequency, and is the errors I've been getting indicative of vtt/imc voltages?


----------



## HairyGamer

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ized*
> 
> Gosh you do entertain me.
> 
> The point of me bringing it up was the irony, how the mighty fall.
> 
> Do enjoy your 4.7ghz stable OC that cant play games.


I was kind of mentioning how it's obviously not actually stable... except for the *fact* that every stability test I can find is able to pass for hours and hours on end - _and then still fail to play games with any level of stability._










What part of that situation do you feel the need to bust my stones about? I mean, are you really feeling so bad about yourself (or your PC) that you feel the need to drum up baseless arguments with somebody whom you don't know and will probably never meet?

Anyway, to any reasonable members of OCN:

Have you experienced this sort of behavior on your Haswell CPU? I've seen at least five members now report the same issues - Have you also resorted to running the types of loads your CPU will actually be asked of? In my case, I run game benchmarks and H.264 encoding since I'm using the PC mainly for those two things...

I was always fine using P95 on my AMD systems to test an OC but it doesn't seem to be working out well with Haswell - nor is OCCT, AVX2, or Aida64 helping much to test for stability.


----------



## givmedew

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HairyGamer*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Ized*
> 
> Gosh you do entertain me.
> 
> The point of me bringing it up was the irony, how the mighty fall.
> 
> Do enjoy your 4.7ghz stable OC that cant play games.
> 
> 
> 
> I was kind of mentioning how it's obviously not actually stable... except for the *fact* that every stability test I can find is able to pass for hours and hours on end - _and then still fail to play games with any level of stability._
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> What part of that situation do you feel the need to bust my stones about? I mean, are you really feeling so bad about yourself (or your PC) that you feel the need to drum up baseless arguments with somebody whom you don't know and will probably never meet?
> 
> Anyway, to any reasonable members of OCN:
> 
> Have you experienced this sort of behavior on your Haswell CPU? I've seen at least five members now report the same issues - Have you also resorted to running the types of loads your CPU will actually be asked of? In my case, I run game benchmarks and H.264 encoding since I'm using the PC mainly for those two things...
> 
> I was always fine using P95 on my AMD systems to test an OC but it doesn't seem to be working out well with Haswell - nor is OCCT, AVX2, or Aida64 helping much to test for stability.
Click to expand...

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TheHunter*
> 
> People dont use offset voltage and then stress test IBT, LINX, Prime95, Aida64, OCCT. Do that only by fixed voltage and still its kinda pointless to run those since it brute forces cpu 1000%..
> 
> Play a demanding game (BF3 64player, MaxPayne3, MMO Rift, NS2, Hitman Aboslution, Tombraider2013, AC3,.. ) or do some video encoding using x264 codec or Cinebench11.5 (to see max temps), if it passes all that then it passes everything.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *givmedew*
> 
> MaxPayne3, *Hitman Absolution*, *Sleeping Dogs*, and FarCry3 are all games that will crash/lock up my system if not stable even if it had passed Aida64, Prime95, IBT, and AVX2 Intel test.


Yes you are not the only one experiencing this. These where 2 very recent posts (just hours ago).


----------



## EarlZ

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Alxx*
> 
> I just delided mine 3 hours ago.
> What can I say 4.2 Ghz, had 78-80 C° before, now I have 59-61C°.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> My Chip is I think even below average. 4,2 Ghz it wants 1,2 v Vcore.
> 4,3 Ghz it wants 1,24v but at 4,4 Ghz it wants 1,32v so far.
> I did not check 4,5 Ghz yet.
> Now delidded I can leave it easily 4,3-4,4 Ghz and will have good Temps.
> I am glad I did it. So I practised on a bad chip and have experience when I get a better one.
> I think it is definetly worth it even with a mediocre chip.
> I used Artic silver and Liquid pro ultra for the die and Heatspeader.


Razor method?

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TheHunter*
> 
> People dont use offset voltage and then stress test IBT, LINX, Prime95, Aida64, OCCT. Do that only by fixed voltage and still its kinda pointless to run those since it brute forces cpu 1000%..
> 
> Play a demanding game (BF3 64player, MaxPayne3, MMO Rift, NS2, Hitman Aboslution, Tombraider2013, AC3,.. ) or do some video encoding using x264 codec or Cinebench11.5 (to see max temps), if it passes all that then it passes everything.


I actually use Cinebench11.5 for a quick stability test but more than 10 runs, as of now I am trying to look for the lowest voltage my 4.3Ghz can run stable then will probably add +0.010 on it. at 1.180 (bios) it ran cinebench 8 times before I got a 124 bsod.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *givmedew*
> 
> MaxPayne3, *Hitman Absolution*, *Sleeping Dogs*, and FarCry3 are all games that will crash/lock up my system if not stable even if it had passed Aida64, Prime95, IBT, and AVX2 Intel test.


Would looping the benchmark on Hitman/FC3 work the same way ?

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HairyGamer*
> 
> I'm getting a little bit upset with Haswell ATM - I can pass 12 hours of *ANY* stress test out there (this includes the AVX2 sample from Intel) and then manage to crash in games within just minutes.
> 
> I can then set all voltages to max safe on air (and leave multipliers where they were for stress testing) and STILL manage to crash in games every time. I can then lower the CPU multi and leave all voltages the same and I will still crash in games.
> 
> It's not my GPU or GPU OC as I've ruled that out. Also the system doesn't crash at stock clocks so it's not faulty hardware.
> 
> How can so many people be passing hours and hours of testing and then still lock up in games which use less than 25% of our CPUs on average?! This is incredibly frustrating and I've resorting to running Crysis 2 benchmarks as the most reliable/quickest way of testing stability on Haswell. OCCT, P95, IBT, Aida64 are all completely *useless* for testing Haswell's stability *so don't waste your time guys.*
> 
> Anybody else experiencing the same thing? Anybody have a solution that has worked for them? As I said, game benchmarks have been the quickest way of weeding out a bad OC for me on Haswell. Stability testing is just a massive waste of time and power, as well as a nice bake session for you CPU which will yield no useful results on the Z87 platform, it seems.
> 
> 4.7GHz is fine for all stability tests - can't game for more than 20 min though no matter how high I set voltages.
> 
> 4.6GHz is fine for some games, but still not stable, although all stability tests say it is stable.
> 
> 4.5GHz is the same behavior as 4.6GHz
> 
> It doesn't matter what the OC is, it would seem.


As far as I can remember and kept a close watch on overclocking, it has been like this since my Q6600 days, a lot of people passing all sorts of stress testing but can immediately fail in gaming. What I have to say is that there is no absolute test for stability, we are only stable based on the software we have tried. For me the IBT/Prime/OCCT/AIDA64 stability means nothing since I dont use my system like that, I mainly use it for gaming and transcoding videos. Though I have not yet used any transcoding tests I might as well grab handbreak again and give it a whirl!


----------



## owcraftsman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Tass666*
> 
> I'm having some trouble with MemTest.
> 
> I run the tests with XMP Profile at 2400Mhz. If i do a single core everything runs smooth without any error. But if i use "parallel" option to use every core at once, i get errors.
> 
> As the ram passes the test on 1 single core, can i take the ram as ok? Or as it fails the parallel test, the ram is faulty?
> 
> Thanks.


I have had trouble with three different sets of memory using XMP on F3, F6q and F5 bios. Try disabling XMP and set it to manual (Not Advanced) Then set your rated specs (multi, timings & voltage) for example my kit is rated to run at 2133MHz so the multi is 21.33 the timings are 9-11-11-31-CR2 and voltage is 1.60v. Yours are likely different. Then bump your IMC voltages set: system agent +0.15v, CPU IO Analog +0.15v & CPU IO Digital +0.15v once you made all those changes save and exit (F10) . Now run memtest again. I prefer HCI Design Memtest and run it from within windows take 5 instances running to cover my 16 GB again YMMV. I use the paid version which automatically configures and opens all required it take a bit of doing with the free version but there are tutorials that spell it out. GL


----------



## Forceman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HairyGamer*
> 
> I'm getting a little bit upset with Haswell ATM - I can pass 12 hours of *ANY* stress test out there (this includes the AVX2 sample from Intel) and then manage to crash in games within just minutes.
> 
> I can then set all voltages to max safe on air (and leave multipliers where they were for stress testing) and STILL manage to crash in games every time. I can then lower the CPU multi and leave all voltages the same and I will still crash in games.
> 
> It's not my GPU or GPU OC as I've ruled that out. Also the system doesn't crash at stock clocks so it's not faulty hardware.
> 
> How can so many people be passing hours and hours of testing and then still lock up in games which use less than 25% of our CPUs on average?! This is incredibly frustrating and I've resorting to running Crysis 2 benchmarks as the most reliable/quickest way of testing stability on Haswell. OCCT, P95, IBT, Aida64 are all completely *useless* for testing Haswell's stability *so don't waste your time guys.*
> 
> Anybody else experiencing the same thing? Anybody have a solution that has worked for them? As I said, game benchmarks have been the quickest way of weeding out a bad OC for me on Haswell. Stability testing is just a massive waste of time and power, as well as a nice bake session for you CPU which will yield no useful results on the Z87 platform, it seems.


I've been getting random crashes in even non-demanding games (F1 2012 and Civ 5) lately - but they've been video related crashes. I'm wondering if there is an issue with the PCIe controller on the CPU that I need some voltage somewhere to fix, or if it is a BIOS problem. I had huge problems with the F6 beta BIOSes with GPU crashes, but it had seemed like the F6 final fixed it - now maybe not so much. I'm going to switch back to F5 I think, and see if that clears it up. I also switched back to the 320.18 Nvidia drivers and that seemed to help. Someone else mentioned disabling XMP so I might try that also. Frustrating for me, because I can loop Valley and Heaven with no problem, but I don't really have (or want) to spend time troubleshooting by playing a game for an hour at a time.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Belial*
> 
> I got a question. Has anyone needed to increase Digital/Analogue/IMC voltages for stability, or even RAM stability?


I had significant benefit from increasing VCCIOD. Pushing it to just +0.05 let me lower Vcore and increase the uncore.


----------



## EarlZ

Sounds like you need to go back to the F5 bios! If it does resolve your issue, send a ticket to Gigabyte as I've already did although they can be really annoying with the way they reply.

Regarding the uncore I have it at x39 at 4.3Ghz and stable would it affect stability if I leave it at x39 while trying 4.5Ghz?
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Forceman*
> 
> I had significant benefit from increasing VCCIOD. Pushing it to just +0.05 let me lower Vcore and increase the uncore.


Is there a specific science to knowing when to increase specific voltages to lower a lower vcore or the same vcore but with increased stability or all of this will just fall under trial and error

EDIT:

So I tried my test file with handbreak and I get a 124BSOD anytime between 5-35mins (2hr total encode) its seems that my 1.220 that passed 8hrs in AIDA64 seems to fail in x264 encoding ~_~


----------



## Forceman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *EarlZ*
> 
> Sounds like you need to go back to the F5 bios! If it does resolve your issue, send a ticket to Gigabyte as I've already did although they can be really annoying with the way they reply.
> 
> Regarding the uncore I have it at x39 at 4.3Ghz and stable would it affect stability if I leave it at x39 while trying 4.5Ghz?
> Is there a specific science to knowing when to increase specific voltages to lower a lower vcore or the same vcore but with increased stability or all of this will just fall under trial and error


Leaving the uncore at 39x shouldn't negatively affect stability at 4.5, as long as it is fine at 4.3.

As for the voltages, I think it's still trial and error until people build up a little more information. I found the VCCIOD thing by just trying a hundred different combinations of stuff.


----------



## Tass666

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *owcraftsman*
> 
> I have had trouble with three different sets of memory using XMP on F3, F6q and F5 bios. Try disabling XMP and set it to manual (Not Advanced) Then set your rated specs (multi, timings & voltage) for example my kit is rated to run at 2133MHz so the multi is 21.33 the timings are 9-11-11-31-CR2 and voltage is 1.60v. Yours are likely different. Then bump your IMC voltages set: system agent +0.15v, CPU IO Analog +0.15v & CPU IO Digital +0.15v once you made all those changes save and exit (F10) . Now run memtest again. I prefer HCI Design Memtest and run it from within windows take 5 instances running to cover my 16 GB again YMMV. I use the paid version which automatically configures and opens all required it take a bit of doing with the free version but there are tutorials that spell it out. GL


Thanks bud. I changed timmings from 10-11-11-31 to 11-12-12-35 and now i pass memtest with parallel cpu.

After i find the Voltage for my CPU to be ok, what should i go next, uncore or ram?

Anyone knows why my CPU-Z shows no AVX2 extensions? Is like if the were disabled somewhere, but i don't know how to enable them.


----------



## EarlZ

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Forceman*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *EarlZ*
> 
> Sounds like you need to go back to the F5 bios! If it does resolve your issue, send a ticket to Gigabyte as I've already did although they can be really annoying with the way they reply.
> 
> Regarding the uncore I have it at x39 at 4.3Ghz and stable would it affect stability if I leave it at x39 while trying 4.5Ghz?
> Is there a specific science to knowing when to increase specific voltages to lower a lower vcore or the same vcore but with increased stability or all of this will just fall under trial and error
> 
> 
> 
> Leaving the uncore at 39x shouldn't negatively affect stability at 4.5, as long as it is fine at 4.3.
> 
> As for the voltages, I think it's still trial and error until people build up a little more information. I found the VCCIOD thing by just trying a hundred different combinations of stuff.
Click to expand...

I thought so, well time to figure out what this 124 error is about during my x264 encoding run.. may it be vCore or RING or whatever.


----------



## Forceman

I think 124 errors are cache/ring bus. I had a lot of success clearing them up with Vring and VCCIOD, specifically VCCIOD.


----------



## EarlZ

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Forceman*
> 
> I think 124 errors are cache/ring bus. I had a lot of success clearing them up with Vring and VCCIOD, specifically VCCIOD.


The lazy self in me I bumped the vcore to 1.230 and Vring to 1.100

I had the VCCIOD at +0.105, so its either Ring or Vcore.. well its almost done encoding.. 4mins left.. gonna rerun it one more before I decide to drop either voltages.


----------



## Forceman

I went with 1.15 for Vring, and +0.05 for VCCIOD.


----------



## EarlZ

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Forceman*
> 
> I went with 1.15 for Vring, and +0.05 for VCCIOD.


Ok.

I just noticed that you are also using an X60, still using the stock fans? When I tried to give my CPU 1.300v it resulted into 1.320 and went to thermal throttle right away.. how is yours holding up ?


----------



## Belial

^ x60 is the same asetek unit as the h110. I max at 90C in prime95 small fft on 4.7ghz/1.45v/2.05vrin in a hot, no a/c room in middle of the day using 4x yate loon highs in open air and a delid with CLU. My average temp during that 8 hours of prime95 was 69C, it just was so high during small fft pass. It seems to me to be the perfect unit, I hit just the threshold of max temps, 90C, in small fft with 4 fans blasting, while at the max vcore for haswell (1.45v). I dont ever go past the 60s in any other stress test, and during the night it's just 85C for that 15 minutes of small fft.
Quote:


> I had significant benefit from increasing VCCIOD. Pushing it to just +0.05 let me lower Vcore and increase the uncore.


Well I think the GBT boards automatically increased digital/'analgoue based on RAM speeds, on 2666mhz RAM they are going to +.05v each (I see this via GTL). That's very interesting, mind explaining the process that occurred for this? How much of a reduction did you get and increase in uncore?
Quote:


> I think 124 errors are cache/ring bus. I had a lot of success clearing them up with Vring and VCCIOD, specifically VCCIOD.


Thanks for that tip, when you posted it last page it's what got me over a hump I was having where I couldn't pass more than 30 min of prime95. Do you seem to find that WHEA errors are from vcore? It seeemed like that on ivy too.

currently using 4.5ghz/1.45v/2.05vring w/ 4.4uncore/1.3vring and +.2 IMC, auto aka +.05v digital/analogues. Increased IMC voltage tremendously helped my RAM overclock (that or VTT, im guessing it was IMC). currently on 2666mhz CL11-14-13-26-1T-104, twl 7, I've got all my secondaries really tight, just working on the tertiaries. Oh god there are so many tertiaries and they are so complicated, it's going to take a while.

Speaking of which,
Quote:


> Also one other thing YOU REALLY NEED TO KEEP IN MIND: If you change those RTL/IOL values with normal "Manual" mode, you are setting the same for Channel B which shouldn't be the case most of the time, so if you are going to set these RTLs/IOLs you need to use "Advcaned manual Mode" and go in and copy all your timings from CHA to CHB.


Wouldn't it actually be okay to change those RTL values on normal 'manual' mode since it's offset? Ie my 2666mhz goes from 46/47/5/5, use -1/-1 that becomes 45/46/4/4?

Anyways, I had zero luck messing with RTL or IO, just using -1/-1 on both sticks and ranks on either RTL or IO, not even both at same time, was just terribly unstable. Maybe it's only something for HCH9s.


----------



## EarlZ

Wow, 90c at 1.45 when I am hitting throttle at 1.300(bios)

GTL always shows me (auto) on the VCCSA/Analog/Digital, probably because my RAM is only 1866 and the board deems it is not necessary to increase it ?


----------



## Forceman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *EarlZ*
> 
> Ok.
> 
> I just noticed that you are also using an X60, still using the stock fans? When I tried to give my CPU 1.300v it resulted into 1.320 and went to thermal throttle right away.. how is yours holding up ?


Stock fans in silent mode, so it doesn't make too much noise. I'm delidded, and hit about 80C in IBT and 90C in AVX2 Linpack, using 4.4 @ 1.335V. Without a delid I was hitting 100C in IBT at the same settings.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Belial*
> 
> Well I think the GBT boards automatically increased digital/'analgoue based on RAM speeds, on 2666mhz RAM they are going to +.05v each (I see this via GTL). That's very interesting, mind explaining the process that occurred for this? How much of a reduction did you get and increase in uncore?
> Thanks for that tip, when you posted it last page it's what got me over a hump I was having where I couldn't pass more than 30 min of prime95. Do you seem to find that WHEA errors are from vcore? It seeemed like that on ivy too.


Hmm. GTL still just shows Auto for me at 1866. Wonder when it switches? I found the VCCIOD thing trying to eliminate the 124 errors I was having. I don't remember the actual process, I posted it in some other thread, but basically at Auto VCCIOD I would get 124 errors (CPU clock watchdog on Win 8) at any Vcore up to 1.4V. Adding +0.05 to VCCIOD and I could get stable at 1.335V. Going lower than 1.335V would generate 101 errors (WHEA uncorrectable). Leaving the Vcore lower than 1.335 and lowering VCCIOD back to Auto, and I started getting 124 errors again. So 124s seem tied to VCCIOD (and earlier testing showed connection to Vring as well), while 101 errors were from too low a Vcore. So basically going from Auto to +0.05 for VCCIOD let me be stable at 4.4 when I wasn't before, and let me raise the uncore from 36x to 38x.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *EarlZ*
> 
> GTL always shows me (auto) on the VCCSA/Analog/Digital, probably because my RAM is only 1866 and the board deems it is not necessary to increase it ?


Yeah, Auto just says Auto in GTL for me also - I don't know if there's any way to see what the actual voltage is. When I put +0.05 in the BIOS, GTL shows 0.05V in that field.


----------



## givmedew

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *EarlZ*
> 
> Would looping the benchmark on Hitman/FC3 work the same way ?


If you can loop the hitman one I don't see why not. The hitman and sleeping dogs where in bold for a reason. They seem to be VERY sensitive. Sleeping dogs is outrageously sensitive to video card OCs so make sure your video card is not at all OCd even a factory OC can trip up sleeping dogs.

Keep in mind sometimes they modify the bencmarks so that they run one way or another... I would say that in hitman the benchmark is more demanding than the game usually is.

BF3 multiplayer has long been known for crashing OCs. I don't play the game at all though so I can not comment on my experience I just have heard people complaining for the longest time.

Metro may be a good one as well... you can def loop the heck out of that one but I don't know for sure if it is sensitive or not...

Just make sure whatever you choose that you downclock the video card and run with AA and vsync completely OFF you don't want to limit the frame rate with either of those features because that may reduce the stress on the CPU.


----------



## Zvejniex

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Forceman*
> 
> Have you checked for WHEA errors? Seems like a strange result.


Cinebench 7.8 4.6ghz is strange? Or the gflops? Im nt that familiar with the error checking... All i did now is go to the vent viewer and kernlel whea then errors and found NO errors. Should i be monitoring the event viewer while IBT runs? Could my ram affect this speed? Because im currently only single channel 1600mhz cl10


----------



## EarlZ

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Forceman*
> 
> I think 124 errors are cache/ring bus. I had a lot of success clearing them up with Vring and VCCIOD, specifically VCCIOD.


I've been getting BSOD 124 from Vcore 1.180 ~ 1.220 while running handbreak and doing some H.265 encoding, probably the pattern is suggesting that it is not a Vcore issue.

On the last BSOD, I used up +0.105 on the SA,IOA,IOA with Vring at 1.150

Gonna try +0.150 on the 3 voltages and 1.200 on vring

I also reverted back to 1333Mhz ( no XMP loaded ) and removed 2 sticks of ram to make it easier for me to isolate things, though I have the uncore at x35 which is running at 3.9Ghz.


----------



## HairyGamer

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Zvejniex*
> 
> Cinebench 7.8 4.6ghz is strange? Or the gflops? Im nt that familiar with the error checking... All i did now is go to the vent viewer and kernlel whea then errors and found NO errors. Should i be monitoring the event viewer while IBT runs? Could my ram affect this speed? Because im currently only single channel 1600mhz cl10


You should be getting ~10 pts at 4.6GHz on Haswell... I got 8.33 pts (somewhere around there IIRC) with stock clocks. Is hyperthreading enabled in your BIOS?

It's not the RAM slowing you down, it wouldn't affect the Cinebench score hardly at all. Do you have background apps running during the Cinebench BM? I doubt they would hurt your score much but I figured I'd ask.


----------



## EarlZ

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HairyGamer*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Zvejniex*
> 
> Cinebench 7.8 4.6ghz is strange? Or the gflops? Im nt that familiar with the error checking... All i did now is go to the vent viewer and kernlel whea then errors and found NO errors. Should i be monitoring the event viewer while IBT runs? Could my ram affect this speed? Because im currently only single channel 1600mhz cl10
> 
> 
> 
> You should be getting ~10 pts at 4.6GHz on Haswell... I got 8.33 pts (somewhere around there IIRC) with stock clocks. Is hyperthreading enabled in your BIOS?
> 
> It's not the RAM slowing you down, it wouldn't affect the Cinebench score hardly at all. Do you have background apps running during the Cinebench BM? I doubt they would hurt your score much but I figured I'd ask.
Click to expand...

Stock clocks on my end (3.5Ghz, Turbo off) gives me ~7.49 so at around 3.9 with turbo it could be 7.90-8.00

Loaded bios optimized defaults, got 7.93 while 4.3Ghz gives me 9.13


----------



## katatoni

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HairyGamer*
> 
> You should be getting ~10 pts at 4.6GHz on Haswell... I got 8.33 pts (somewhere around there IIRC) with stock clocks. Is hyperthreading enabled in your BIOS?
> 
> It's not the RAM slowing you down, it wouldn't affect the Cinebench score hardly at all. Do you have background apps running during the Cinebench BM? I doubt they would hurt your score much but I figured I'd ask.


For a 4670k 7.8 sounds reasonable at 4.6 I think. I haven't tried at 4.6 myself, but I got ~7.6 at 4.5ghz on my i5. i7 with HT will obv get a lot higher in a program like Cinebench


----------



## owcraftsman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Tass666*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *owcraftsman*
> 
> I have had trouble with three different sets of memory using XMP on F3, F6q and F5 bios. Try disabling XMP and set it to manual (Not Advanced) Then set your rated specs (multi, timings & voltage) for example my kit is rated to run at 2133MHz so the multi is 21.33 the timings are 9-11-11-31-CR2 and voltage is 1.60v. Yours are likely different. Then bump your IMC voltages set: system agent +0.15v, CPU IO Analog +0.15v & CPU IO Digital +0.15v once you made all those changes save and exit (F10) . Now run memtest again. I prefer HCI Design Memtest and run it from within windows take 5 instances running to cover my 16 GB again YMMV. I use the paid version which automatically configures and opens all required it take a bit of doing with the free version but there are tutorials that spell it out. GL
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks bud. I changed timmings from 10-11-11-31 to 11-12-12-35 and now i pass memtest with parallel cpu.
> 
> After i find the Voltage for my CPU to be ok, what should i go next, uncore or ram?
> 
> Anyone knows why my CPU-Z shows no AVX2 extensions? Is like if the were disabled somewhere, but i don't know how to enable them.
Click to expand...

 Yes stabilize your CPU clock 1st. Use your RAM at 1333 or 1600 leave all auto to take it out of the picture for a failed OC.

2nd IMHO you should move on to stabilizing uncore because you will see greater system performance gains from that than you will for speedier RAM. It should default to x35 work up gradually from there.

3rd tune in your RAM at rated specs.

Regarding your Q about AVX2 instruction that is a problem you want to get to the bottom of. First try downloading CPUx 1.64 from another source and or open Aida64 or HWinfo64 to see what they are reporting and eliminate software issues.

If that does not resolve the issue I would make sure your are running the F5 bios then I would run the most current versions of Intel_INF and Intel_ME drivers. No need to uninstall first, as a matter of fact do not, run both over top existing Install. If this has no effect you may want to consider formatting and reloading windows. Unless someone else has a better suggestion. To clarify see images below to see what you should be seeing in terms of the reported instruction sets you are missing more than just AVX2, VT-x & FMA3 are missing as well.





GL as always I hope this helps


----------



## Zvejniex

Like WHY in the gods name do you compare 4670k and 4770k? So your saying my i5 4670k results are not what they should be?


----------



## TheHunter

About vring cache bus..

There is no need to run in sync, its basically north bridge from the old bloomfiled days (those had it at only 2400mhz?), ok ideally it would be to run ~300-400mhz lower then cpu frequency

So far its like so

default 39x ~ 1.050v
40x ~ 1.10v
41x ~1.115v
42 - 43x ~ 1.135v

But just to be safe and eliminate possible vring voltage conflicts, set it at default 39x or 40x and 1.15v. Now go from here.


----------



## EarlZ

Thanks for the tip, right now i have it at x39 with vring of 1.200 and vcssa,vcciod,vccioa at 0.150 and disabled xmp and removed the other 2 pairs so i can narrow down what this 124 is all about on my end. So far its been stable with my H.264 encode. I have queued up 5 encodes at close to 2hrs each. When they are all done I will probably do one of the following.

Enable xmp then retest

Add the other pair but with xmp disabled

Solo test the other pair with another slot ( altho all 4 pairs did pass memtest86+ and im not getting a random bsod side from stress testing)

Or add the other pair and have xmp enabled

Or continue to find 4.5ghz


----------



## TheHunter

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *EarlZ*
> 
> Thanks for the tip, right now i have it at x39 with vring of 1.200 and vcssa,vcciod,vccioa at 0.150 and disabled xmp and removed the other 2 pairs so i can narrow down what this 124 is all about on my end. So far its been stable with my H.264 encode. I have queued up 5 encodes at close to 2hrs each. When they are all done I will probably do one of the following.
> 
> Enable xmp then retest
> 
> Add the other pair but with xmp disabled
> 
> Solo test the other pair with another slot ( altho all 4 pairs did pass memtest86+ and im not getting a random bsod side from stress testing)
> 
> Or add the other pair and have xmp enabled
> 
> Or continue to find 4.5ghz


Its still kinda high imo, default in bios should be ~ 1.00v max.. But yeah it all depends on cache VID, if its like mine 0.967v then expect similar results. Although at higher OC 4.6ghz+ you may need more volts, 1.10-1.15v.

Just dont use auto vring - cache voltage at higher multi, from what i saw it overvolts too much. In my case by 43x it set to 1.20v, im stable at 1.13v.

Idk about vcssa, vcciod etc i left all that at auto, I keep XMP enabled (manually set to 1T) and so far I didnt encounter any issues aka bsod 0x124

My voltage for 4.6


----------



## Tass666

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *owcraftsman*
> 
> Yes stabilize your CPU clock 1st. Use your RAM at 1333 or 1600 leave all auto to take it out of the picture for a failed OC.
> 2nd IMHO you should move on to stabilizing uncore because you will see greater system performance gains from that than you will for speedier RAM. It should default to x35 work up gradually from there.
> 3rd tune in your RAM at rated specs.
> 
> Regarding your Q about AVX2 instruction that is a problem you want to get to the bottom of. First try downloading CPUx 1.64 from another source and or open Aida64 or HWinfo64 to see what they are reporting and eliminate software issues.
> 
> If that does not resolve the issue I would make sure your are running the F5 bios then I would run the most current versions of Intel_INF and Intel_ME drivers. No need to uninstall first, as a matter of fact do not, run both over top existing Install. If this has no effect you may want to consider formatting and reloading windows. Unless someone else has a better suggestion. To clarify see images below to see what you should be seeing in terms of the reported instruction sets you are missing more than just AVX2, VT-x & FMA3 are missing as well.
> 
> GL as always I hope this helps


Aida shows those instructions as not supported







I'm running latest BIOS F6. I will install the latest Intel software once i finish an OCCT run i'm doing atm and see if it solves the problem.

Another thing that is killing me :S is the bus clock, in your pic i see you have 100Mhz clock, and in mine you can see it around 94Mhz on idle that will rise to 98 on load.

EDIT: Installed latest ME and INF and still no AVX2...

Thanks!


----------



## Forceman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *EarlZ*
> 
> I also reverted back to 1333Mhz ( no XMP loaded ) and removed 2 sticks of ram to make it easier for me to isolate things, though I have the uncore at x35 which is running at 3.9Ghz.


I'd try locking the uncore at 36x and just take it out of the equation. I would get cache errors on mine at 39 sometimes, and 40+ almost immediately. I used Aida and just checked the cache test when I was trying to isolate the cache speed and it found errors pretty quickly - much faster than IBT or something.


----------



## EarlZ

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TheHunter*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *EarlZ*
> 
> Thanks for the tip, right now i have it at x39 with vring of 1.200 and vcssa,vcciod,vccioa at 0.150 and disabled xmp and removed the other 2 pairs so i can narrow down what this 124 is all about on my end. So far its been stable with my H.264 encode. I have queued up 5 encodes at close to 2hrs each. When they are all done I will probably do one of the following.
> 
> Enable xmp then retest
> 
> Add the other pair but with xmp disabled
> 
> Solo test the other pair with another slot ( altho all 4 pairs did pass memtest86+ and im not getting a random bsod side from stress testing)
> 
> Or add the other pair and have xmp enabled
> 
> Or continue to find 4.5ghz
> 
> 
> 
> Its still kinda high imo, default in bios should be ~ 1.00v max.. But yeah it all depends on cache VID, if its like mine 0.967v then expect similar results. Although at higher OC 4.6ghz+ you may need more volts, 1.10-1.15v.
> 
> Just dont use auto vring - cache voltage at higher multi, from what i saw it overvolts too much. In my case by 43x it set to 1.20v, im stable at 1.13v.
> 
> Idk about vcssa, vcciod etc i left all that at auto, I keep XMP enabled (manually set to 1T) and so far I didnt encounter any issues aka bsod 0x124
> 
> My voltage for 4.6
Click to expand...

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Forceman*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *EarlZ*
> 
> I also reverted back to 1333Mhz ( no XMP loaded ) and removed 2 sticks of ram to make it easier for me to isolate things, though I have the uncore at x35 which is running at 3.9Ghz.
> 
> 
> 
> I'd try locking the uncore at 36x and just take it out of the equation. I would get cache errors on mine at 39 sometimes, and 40+ almost immediately. I used Aida and just checked the cache test when I was trying to isolate the cache speed and it found errors pretty quickly - much faster than IBT or something.
Click to expand...

After about 4hrs I got the 124 again









Dropped the uncore to x34 and I got a BSOD in around 5mins.. Maybe this 124 is not cache/memory related but voltage or would enabled also affect this like how it did on SB ?

Im gonna revert back to optmized defaults while I leave this for work, just wanna make sure its also not getting 124's with stock clocks

Is it just me or the processor only turbo's at x37 with Cinebench 11.5 but can sometimes hit x39 at desktop.


----------



## Alxx

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *EarlZ*
> 
> Razor method?
> 
> I first tried Vice Method but the Heatspreader was sitting very tight so no success.
> Then I did it with a blade.
> I think if you are cautious when doing it, nothing will happen to the SMDs next to die.
> The temps are really good.
> If you are satisfied with your CPUs overclocking capability, I would say go ahead.
> If you have a bad chip like mine it is probably better to sell it while it has warranty and get a better one.
> I am runnig it currently at 4,3 Ghz and max Temps 60-63 C° Cinebench.


----------



## Forceman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *EarlZ*
> 
> Is it just me or the processor only turbo's at x37 with Cinebench 11.5 but can sometimes hit x39 at desktop.


That's normal, it's 37 with all cores active, and 39 if only 1 is active.

124s were the worst for me - took forever to finally get rid of them. Bumping VCCIOD was what finally did it for me.


----------



## Alxx

I noticed 124 errors with Haswell is not always Vcore.
Depending on the Ghz 4.2, 4,3.. sometimes raising Vring or Vrin solved some of my 124 Errors.


----------



## Cyro999

If vrin is too low, vcore will drop/droop, so it's still probably a vcore issue. Are there problems relating to VRIN if it's already 0.4-0.5 above vcore?


----------



## Andertron

Hey, I'm packing the same mobo and cpu and hoped you could help a noob out?


----------



## TheHunter

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *EarlZ*
> 
> After about 4hrs I got the 124 again
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dropped the uncore to x34 and I got a BSOD in around 5mins.. Maybe this 124 is not cache/memory related but voltage or would enabled also affect this like how it did on SB ?
> 
> Im gonna revert back to optmized defaults while I leave this for work, just wanna make sure its also not getting 124's with stock clocks
> 
> Is it just me or the processor only turbo's at x37 with Cinebench 11.5 but can sometimes hit x39 at desktop.


weird it should be stable at default 39x cache, nvm 1.20v that should be more then enough.

What's your stock cpu and cache ring bus VID?

btw I see you have Corsair Dominators Platinum and if im not mistaken they use older xmp 1.2 profile, is it true?

Well I've read this once @ techpowerup that someone with 4x4 Corsair Platinums 2400mhz couldnt run stable what ever he did.. It turned out it was this Platinum ram fault.. Do you have a spare ram to test?


----------



## Tass666

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *owcraftsman*
> 
> Yes stabilize your CPU clock 1st. Use your RAM at 1333 or 1600 leave all auto to take it out of the picture for a failed OC.
> 2nd IMHO you should move on to stabilizing uncore because you will see greater system performance gains from that than you will for speedier RAM. It should default to x35 work up gradually from there.
> 3rd tune in your RAM at rated specs.
> 
> Regarding your Q about AVX2 instruction that is a problem you want to get to the bottom of. First try downloading CPUx 1.64 from another source and or open Aida64 or HWinfo64 to see what they are reporting and eliminate software issues.
> 
> If that does not resolve the issue I would make sure your are running the F5 bios then I would run the most current versions of Intel_INF and Intel_ME drivers. No need to uninstall first, as a matter of fact do not, run both over top existing Install. If this has no effect you may want to consider formatting and reloading windows. Unless someone else has a better suggestion. To clarify see images below to see what you should be seeing in terms of the reported instruction sets you are missing more than just AVX2, VT-x & FMA3 are missing as well.
> 
> GL as always I hope this helps


Finally found the source of both problems, the lack of AVX2, VT and FMA3 instructions and the crappy bus frecuency..... it was all about Intel Virtualization been enabled in BIOS. As soon as i turned it off, my bus is nearly 100Mhz and i have those instructions. On the bottom side... my HyperV virtual machines stopped working grrrrrrr.


----------



## Belial

Quote:


> Hmm. GTL still just shows Auto for me at 1866. Wonder when it switches? I found the VCCIOD thing trying to eliminate the 124 errors I was having. I don't remember the actual process, I posted it in some other thread, but basically at Auto VCCIOD I would get 124 errors (CPU clock watchdog on Win 8) at any Vcore up to 1.4V. Adding +0.05 to VCCIOD and I could get stable at 1.335V. Going lower than 1.335V would generate 101 errors (WHEA uncorrectable). Leaving the Vcore lower than 1.335 and lowering VCCIOD back to Auto, and I started getting 124 errors again. So 124s seem tied to VCCIOD (and earlier testing showed connection to Vring as well), while 101 errors were from too low a Vcore. So basically going from Auto to +0.05 for VCCIOD let me be stable at 4.4 when I wasn't before, and let me raise the uncore from 36x to 38x.


you know, you are right. I guess at 2666mhz+ or something it stops showing as Auto but instead a value though. It's showing as +0.049805 for digital/analogue on auto for me.


----------



## EarlZ

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TheHunter*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *EarlZ*
> 
> After about 4hrs I got the 124 again
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dropped the uncore to x34 and I got a BSOD in around 5mins.. Maybe this 124 is not cache/memory related but voltage or would enabled also affect this like how it did on SB ?
> 
> Im gonna revert back to optmized defaults while I leave this for work, just wanna make sure its also not getting 124's with stock clocks
> 
> Is it just me or the processor only turbo's at x37 with Cinebench 11.5 but can sometimes hit x39 at desktop.
> 
> 
> 
> weird it should be stable at default 39x cache, nvm 1.20v that should be more then enough.
> 
> What's your stock cpu and cache ring bus VID?
> 
> btw I see you have Corsair Dominators Platinum and if im not mistaken they use older xmp 1.2 profile, is it true?
> 
> Well I've read this once @ techpowerup that someone with 4x4 Corsair Platinums 2400mhz couldnt run stable what ever he did.. It turned out it was this Platinum ram fault.. Do you have a spare ram to test?
Click to expand...

I have no idea on how to check for the cache vid, for the CPU i think mine was 1.016 or something Id have to check again.

Yes I am using a dominator platinum 4x4Gb currently only running 2 sticks. It has XMP 1.3 already on it and is listed as part of intels tested modules for the 4770K.

So anyway its been running for 11hrs straight at stock clocks so thats more than enough for me that there are no hardware faults.

whipped out the multi meter and while encoding my VCCIOD = 1.03 VCCIOA = 1.03 Vring = 1.14 Vrin = 1.81 VCCSA 0.84

Im actually stomped on where to start.. Maybe I really need 1.230vcore


----------



## Belial

How do you use the avx2 linpack? Ive been invoking that bat file, if i try to run it it says something about libio dll. Does it run indefinitely or what? And anyone compare it to prime95?


----------



## Cyro999

It blows up temps, if you're 85 in small fft you'll insta tjmax


----------



## Belial

my temps so far in avx2 are about 5-8C hotter than what i was getting in small fft. I'm hitting 93C max, kinda scary but for the most part my temps seem to be in the 60s on this benchmark with it shooting up to ~80C on certain cores every couple minutes. Really odd program.


----------



## Forceman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Belial*
> 
> my temps so far in avx2 are about 5-8C hotter than what i was getting in small fft. I'm hitting 93C max, kinda scary but for the most part my temps seem to be in the 60s on this benchmark with it shooting up to ~80C on certain cores every couple minutes. Really odd program.


Try editing the runme_xeon64.bat file to this (or make a new batch file):

Code:



Code:


@echo off
SETLOCAL

rem Setting up affinity for better threading performance
set KMP_AFFINITY=nowarnings,compact,granularity=fine
rem Setting path to OpenMP library
set PATH=..\..\..\redist\intel64\compiler;%PATH%

echo Running linpack_xeon64.exe. Output can be found in win_xeon64.txt.
start /b /affinity 55 linpack_xeon64.exe lininput_xeon64 > win_xeon64.txt

echo.
echo When this window closes the calculation is done.

ENDLOCAL

That sets the affinity for 4 cores (basically turning off hyperthreading) and lets it run one thread per core like Intel recommends. 4 core/4 thread should give you something above 200 GFlops and makes it run hotter than the normal batch file (which screws up with hyperthreading on). It'll run for 15 minutes or so, then the command window will close and you can check the results in the results file it makes in the folder.
Like this:

Code:



Code:


Intel(R) Optimized LINPACK Benchmark data

Current date/time: Thu Jul 11 12:17:57 2013

CPU frequency:    4.398 GHz
Number of CPUs: -1
Number of cores: 1
Number of threads: 4

Parameters are set to:

Number of tests: 12
Number of equations to solve (problem size) : 1000  2000  3000  4000  5000  10000 15000 20000 25000 30000 35000 40000
Leading dimension of array                  : 1000  2000  3000  4000  5000  10000 15000 20000 25000 30000 35000 40000
Number of trials to run                     : 4     4     4     4     4     2     2     2     2     1     1     1    
Data alignment value (in Kbytes)            : 4     4     4     4     4     4     4     4     4     4     4     4

Maximum memory requested that can be used=4210869504, at the size=40000

=================== Timing linear equation system solver ===================

Size   LDA    Align. Time(s)    GFlops   Residual     Residual(norm) Check
1000   1000   4      0.108      6.1947   1.194739e-012 4.074366e-002   pass
1000   1000   4      0.005      125.1689 1.194739e-012 4.074366e-002   pass
1000   1000   4      0.006      105.3023 1.194739e-012 4.074366e-002   pass
1000   1000   4      0.005      125.9075 1.194739e-012 4.074366e-002   pass
2000   2000   4      0.052      102.4766 4.536926e-012 3.946570e-002   pass
2000   2000   4      0.041      130.3474 4.536926e-012 3.946570e-002   pass
2000   2000   4      0.042      127.1581 4.536926e-012 3.946570e-002   pass
2000   2000   4      0.042      127.8037 4.536926e-012 3.946570e-002   pass
3000   3000   4      0.120      149.9133 8.334888e-012 3.209566e-002   pass
3000   3000   4      0.128      140.3837 8.334888e-012 3.209566e-002   pass
3000   3000   4      0.113      159.5341 8.334888e-012 3.209566e-002   pass
3000   3000   4      0.113      159.9566 8.334888e-012 3.209566e-002   pass
4000   4000   4      0.257      166.1378 1.519912e-011 3.312792e-002   pass
4000   4000   4      0.254      167.9240 1.519912e-011 3.312792e-002   pass
4000   4000   4      0.249      171.7135 1.519912e-011 3.312792e-002   pass
4000   4000   4      0.257      166.4402 1.519912e-011 3.312792e-002   pass
5000   5000   4      0.507      164.5993 2.471656e-011 3.446525e-002   pass
5000   5000   4      0.471      176.9573 2.471656e-011 3.446525e-002   pass
5000   5000   4      0.470      177.3817 2.471656e-011 3.446525e-002   pass
5000   5000   4      0.489      170.4539 2.471656e-011 3.446525e-002   pass
10000  10000  4      3.378      197.4334 9.436774e-011 3.327502e-002   pass
10000  10000  4      3.365      198.1605 9.436774e-011 3.327502e-002   pass
15000  15000  4      10.729     209.7516 2.169435e-010 3.416896e-002   pass
15000  15000  4      10.770     208.9574 2.169435e-010 3.416896e-002   pass
20000  20000  4      24.604     216.8015 3.504283e-010 3.102058e-002   pass
20000  20000  4      24.651     216.3859 3.504283e-010 3.102058e-002   pass
25000  25000  4      47.892     217.5312 5.194889e-010 2.954147e-002   pass
25000  25000  4      47.861     217.6705 5.194889e-010 2.954147e-002   pass
30000  30000  4      81.393     221.1720 7.133177e-010 2.811906e-002   pass
35000  35000  4      129.896    220.0666 1.085449e-009 3.150893e-002   pass
40000  40000  4      191.847    222.4165 1.338275e-009 2.976370e-002   pass

Performance Summary (GFlops)

Size   LDA    Align.  Average  Maximal
1000   1000   4       90.6434  125.9075
2000   2000   4       121.9464 130.3474
3000   3000   4       152.4469 159.9566
4000   4000   4       168.0539 171.7135
5000   5000   4       172.3481 177.3817
10000  10000  4       197.7970 198.1605
15000  15000  4       209.3545 209.7516
20000  20000  4       216.5937 216.8015
25000  25000  4       217.6009 217.6705
30000  30000  4       221.1720 221.1720
35000  35000  4       220.0666 220.0666
40000  40000  4       222.4165 222.4165

Residual checks PASSED

End of tests


----------



## Cyro999

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Forceman*
> 
> Try editing the runme_xeon64.bat file to this (or make a new batch file):
> 
> Code:
> 
> 
> 
> Code:
> 
> 
> @echo off
> SETLOCAL
> 
> rem Setting up affinity for better threading performance
> set KMP_AFFINITY=nowarnings,compact,granularity=fine
> rem Setting path to OpenMP library
> set PATH=..\..\..\redist\intel64\compiler;%PATH%
> 
> echo Running linpack_xeon64.exe. Output can be found in win_xeon64.txt.
> start /b /affinity 55 linpack_xeon64.exe lininput_xeon64 > win_xeon64.txt
> 
> echo.
> echo When this window closes the calculation is done.
> 
> ENDLOCAL
> 
> That sets the affinity for 4 cores (basically turning off hyperthreading) and lets it run one thread per core like Intel recommends. 4 core/4 thread should give you something above 200 GFlops and makes it run hotter than the normal batch file (which screws up with hyperthreading on). It'll run for 15 minutes or so, then the command window will close and you can check the results in the results file it makes in the folder.
> Like this:
> 
> Code:
> 
> 
> 
> Code:
> 
> 
> Intel(R) Optimized LINPACK Benchmark data
> 
> Current date/time: Thu Jul 11 12:17:57 2013
> 
> CPU frequency:    4.398 GHz
> Number of CPUs: -1
> Number of cores: 1
> Number of threads: 4
> 
> Parameters are set to:
> 
> Number of tests: 12
> Number of equations to solve (problem size) : 1000  2000  3000  4000  5000  10000 15000 20000 25000 30000 35000 40000
> Leading dimension of array                  : 1000  2000  3000  4000  5000  10000 15000 20000 25000 30000 35000 40000
> Number of trials to run                     : 4     4     4     4     4     2     2     2     2     1     1     1
> Data alignment value (in Kbytes)            : 4     4     4     4     4     4     4     4     4     4     4     4
> 
> Maximum memory requested that can be used=4210869504, at the size=40000
> 
> =================== Timing linear equation system solver ===================
> 
> Size   LDA    Align. Time(s)    GFlops   Residual     Residual(norm) Check
> 1000   1000   4      0.108      6.1947   1.194739e-012 4.074366e-002   pass
> 1000   1000   4      0.005      125.1689 1.194739e-012 4.074366e-002   pass
> 1000   1000   4      0.006      105.3023 1.194739e-012 4.074366e-002   pass
> 1000   1000   4      0.005      125.9075 1.194739e-012 4.074366e-002   pass
> 2000   2000   4      0.052      102.4766 4.536926e-012 3.946570e-002   pass
> 2000   2000   4      0.041      130.3474 4.536926e-012 3.946570e-002   pass
> 2000   2000   4      0.042      127.1581 4.536926e-012 3.946570e-002   pass
> 2000   2000   4      0.042      127.8037 4.536926e-012 3.946570e-002   pass
> 3000   3000   4      0.120      149.9133 8.334888e-012 3.209566e-002   pass
> 3000   3000   4      0.128      140.3837 8.334888e-012 3.209566e-002   pass
> 3000   3000   4      0.113      159.5341 8.334888e-012 3.209566e-002   pass
> 3000   3000   4      0.113      159.9566 8.334888e-012 3.209566e-002   pass
> 4000   4000   4      0.257      166.1378 1.519912e-011 3.312792e-002   pass
> 4000   4000   4      0.254      167.9240 1.519912e-011 3.312792e-002   pass
> 4000   4000   4      0.249      171.7135 1.519912e-011 3.312792e-002   pass
> 4000   4000   4      0.257      166.4402 1.519912e-011 3.312792e-002   pass
> 5000   5000   4      0.507      164.5993 2.471656e-011 3.446525e-002   pass
> 5000   5000   4      0.471      176.9573 2.471656e-011 3.446525e-002   pass
> 5000   5000   4      0.470      177.3817 2.471656e-011 3.446525e-002   pass
> 5000   5000   4      0.489      170.4539 2.471656e-011 3.446525e-002   pass
> 10000  10000  4      3.378      197.4334 9.436774e-011 3.327502e-002   pass
> 10000  10000  4      3.365      198.1605 9.436774e-011 3.327502e-002   pass
> 15000  15000  4      10.729     209.7516 2.169435e-010 3.416896e-002   pass
> 15000  15000  4      10.770     208.9574 2.169435e-010 3.416896e-002   pass
> 20000  20000  4      24.604     216.8015 3.504283e-010 3.102058e-002   pass
> 20000  20000  4      24.651     216.3859 3.504283e-010 3.102058e-002   pass
> 25000  25000  4      47.892     217.5312 5.194889e-010 2.954147e-002   pass
> 25000  25000  4      47.861     217.6705 5.194889e-010 2.954147e-002   pass
> 30000  30000  4      81.393     221.1720 7.133177e-010 2.811906e-002   pass
> 35000  35000  4      129.896    220.0666 1.085449e-009 3.150893e-002   pass
> 40000  40000  4      191.847    222.4165 1.338275e-009 2.976370e-002   pass
> 
> Performance Summary (GFlops)
> 
> Size   LDA    Align.  Average  Maximal
> 1000   1000   4       90.6434  125.9075
> 2000   2000   4       121.9464 130.3474
> 3000   3000   4       152.4469 159.9566
> 4000   4000   4       168.0539 171.7135
> 5000   5000   4       172.3481 177.3817
> 10000  10000  4       197.7970 198.1605
> 15000  15000  4       209.3545 209.7516
> 20000  20000  4       216.5937 216.8015
> 25000  25000  4       217.6009 217.6705
> 30000  30000  4       221.1720 221.1720
> 35000  35000  4       220.0666 220.0666
> 40000  40000  4       222.4165 222.4165
> 
> Residual checks PASSED
> 
> End of tests


I'd suggest not doing so with 1.45 volts set in bios unless you want 1.5-1.6 through cpu


----------



## Forceman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Cyro999*
> 
> I'd suggest not doing so with 1.45 volts set in bios unless you want 1.5-1.6 through cpu


Shouldn't be a problem as long as you are in manual.


----------



## gravimag

what do u think about this


----------



## Tass666

I don't manage to get a stable uncore.

I have core OC to 4,3, with 1,23v vCore and 1,8v VCCIN. Ram at 1,333 and uncore at 34. This way is stable thru 8h OCCT.

Then i raise the uncore to 36, 37 or 38, and it reboots after sometime running OCCT. I have raised a few voltage way pass of what should be necesary just to see if i can stabilize it. I just failed uncore at 37 with 1,25v Vcore, 1,8VCCIN, +0.150 digital and analog IO and +0.150 System Agent. Also bumped VRING to 1.2v and 1.3v. Both times it failed. Temperatures are fine, always under 80C.

What setting should i work with to gain stability for uncore?? I would like it to be in the range of 38-40x.

Integrated graphics are disabled, hyperthread on, C3, C6/7, EIST, C1E and Thermal Monitor are enabled too.

Would CPU PLL selection or Filter PLL level make any difference if i change them from auto? Not sure what they are for.


----------



## EarlZ

I dont know if I understood it correctly but since the stock uncore is x39 (for F5) there should be no uncore related stability issue irregardless of the CPU speed since there is no change in the cache speed anyway or so that is what is posed a few pages back when I asked the question, this is also provided that you have no XMP profile loaded and running at 1333Mhz.

I am yet to come see any voltages aside from Vcore to actually help me. Most of the things are left in auto.


----------



## Tass666

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *EarlZ*
> 
> I dont know if I understood it correctly but since the stock uncore is x39 (for F5) there should be no uncore related stability issue irregardless of the CPU speed since there is no change in the cache speed anyway or so that is what is posed a few pages back when I asked the question, this is also provided that you have no XMP profile loaded and running at 1333Mhz.
> 
> I am yet to come see any voltages aside from Vcore to actually help me. Most of the things are left in auto.


If i set it to 35, when it bumps to 40 it fails, so i'm trying lower values with no luck.

Just got BSOD at x36 which says "uncorrectable whea error"







I don't know what else to tweak to stabilize uncore.

Would i lose much perfomance having uncore 900Mhz under core (4,3 to 3,4)?


----------



## EarlZ

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Tass666*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *EarlZ*
> 
> I dont know if I understood it correctly but since the stock uncore is x39 (for F5) there should be no uncore related stability issue irregardless of the CPU speed since there is no change in the cache speed anyway or so that is what is posed a few pages back when I asked the question, this is also provided that you have no XMP profile loaded and running at 1333Mhz.
> 
> I am yet to come see any voltages aside from Vcore to actually help me. Most of the things are left in auto.
> 
> 
> 
> If i set it to 35, when it bumps to 40 it fails, so i'm trying lower values with no luck.
> 
> Just got BSOD at x36 which says "uncorrectable whea error"
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I don't know what else to tweak to stabilize uncore.
> 
> Would i lose much perfomance having uncore 900Mhz under core (4,3 to 3,4)?
Click to expand...

I ment 35 to 39 should should not affect stability as 39 is part of turbo spec.


----------



## Zvejniex

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Belial*
> 
> How do you use the avx2 linpack? Ive been invoking that bat file, if i try to run it it says something about libio dll. Does it run indefinitely or what? And anyone compare it to prime95?


I guess soe have to copy and paste the dll to that folder where the bat is located. The dll on the other hand is few directories back, search it.


----------



## EarlZ

Leaving 1.230v overnight in h.264 encoding all other voltages in auto.


----------



## Alxx

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Tass666*
> 
> I don't manage to get a stable uncore.
> 
> I have core OC to 4,3, with 1,23v vCore and 1,8v VCCIN. Ram at 1,333 and uncore at 34. This way is stable thru 8h OCCT.
> 
> Then i raise the uncore to 36, 37 or 38, and it reboots after sometime running OCCT. I have raised a few voltage way pass of what should be necesary just to see if i can stabilize it. I just failed uncore at 37 with 1,25v Vcore, 1,8VCCIN, +0.150 digital and analog IO and +0.150 System Agent. Also bumped VRING to 1.2v and 1.3v. Both times it failed. Temperatures are fine, always under 80C.
> 
> What setting should i work with to gain stability for uncore?? I would like it to be in the range of 38-40x.
> 
> Integrated graphics are disabled, hyperthread on, C3, C6/7, EIST, C1E and Thermal Monitor are enabled too.
> 
> Would CPU PLL selection or Filter PLL level make any difference if i change them from auto? Not sure what they are for.


First page will tell how to try filter pll level. ( Also dont know what filter pll does).
I would like to know too !!

Did You try raising Vrin lets say 1.9 and Vring 1.2 together with LLC extreme ?

I have a bad I5 4670K and when I go 4,4 GHZ it wants 1,9 V Vrin, 1,2 Vring and 1,34v Vcore. good but not 100% sure
4,3 GHZ 1,85 1,15 1,25 all stable Battlefield cinebench Handbrake etc.

Question :
If I set In Bios 1,34v then I get with Prime 1,365v would that be Vdroob ?
Or is The Sytem / Prime giving more Vcore ?


----------



## Tass666

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Alxx*
> 
> First page will tell how to try filter pll level. ( Also dont know what filter pll does).
> I would like to know too !!
> 
> Did You try raising Vrin lets say 1.9 and Vring 1.2 together with LLC extreme ?
> 
> I have a bad I5 4670K and when I go 4,4 GHZ it wants 1,9 V Vrin, 1,2 Vring and 1,34v Vcore. good but not 100% sure
> 4,3 GHZ 1,85 1,15 1,25 all stable Battlefield cinebench Handbrake etc.
> 
> Question :
> If I set In Bios 1,34v then I get with Prime 1,365v would that be Vdroob ?
> Or is The Sytem / Prime giving more Vcore ?


I readed the guide in the first page bud, but can't understand what does it do lol.

Anyway seems that i found the key, been 3h30m OCCT without BSOD. It's one of the Intel C states, don't know which one yet as i turned all of 'em off, but i will find which one next week. Also, turning off Virtualization, my BCLK went from 93-94 to 99, and turning off C states BCLK is solid 100Mhz now







Fingers crossed tonite to complete 8h OCCT and then start to lower voltages.

About your question, with LLC at extreme you should have a really low vdroop, what you see with your Vcore raising with Prime is a feature of the cpu that no matter if you set your Vcore manual, when you run torture tests like Prime or OCCT it raises the Vcore a little bit.


----------



## Cyro999

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Forceman*
> 
> Shouldn't be a problem as long as you are in manual.


Manual is adaptive on giga, it blows me up in terms of vcore even in software


----------



## Alxx

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Tass666*
> 
> I readed the guide in the first page bud, but can't understand what does it do lol.
> 
> Anyway seems that i found the key, been 3h30m OCCT without BSOD. It's one of the Intel C states, don't know which one yet as i turned all of 'em off, but i will find which one next week. Also, turning off Virtualization, my BCLK went from 93-94 to 99, and turning off C states BCLK is solid 100Mhz now
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Fingers crossed tonite to complete 8h OCCT and then start to lower voltages.
> 
> The Guide also states, you should disable C states. And that is what some overclockers did before haswell too.
> I have C states on. No problems so far.
> 
> Does anyone know what Filter PLL does ?
> 
> And how can I change the name of a saved OC Profile ??


----------



## Forceman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Tass666*
> 
> If i set it to 35, when it bumps to 40 it fails, so i'm trying lower values with no luck.
> 
> Just got BSOD at x36 which says "uncorrectable whea error"
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I don't know what else to tweak to stabilize uncore.
> 
> Would i lose much perfomance having uncore 900Mhz under core (4,3 to 3,4)?


WHEA errors tend to be Vcore, not cache/uncore related. Have you tried raising the Vcore?


----------



## Forceman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Cyro999*
> 
> Manual is adaptive on giga, it blows me up in terms of vcore even in software


Doesn't affect mine that much, if I set 1.37 and run Linpack it stays in the 1.375 to 1.38 range, which is about where it is normally. Which software were you using to check it?


----------



## Zvejniex

Little bit offtopic, but can you use wood as an bench? I have to tae out my parts from the case and still want to use my pc. I know once i put the mobo on the box it came with, and it was fine. The wood is actually very smooth, like a desk, so it shouldnt be a problem? Mabey you know what else i could put under the mobo?


----------



## FtW 420

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Zvejniex*
> 
> Little bit offtopic, but can you use wood as an bench? I have to tae out my parts from the case and still want to use my pc. I know once i put the mobo on the box it came with, and it was fine. The wood is actually very smooth, like a desk, so it shouldnt be a problem? Mabey you know what else i could put under the mobo?


Wood is fine, just don't put things on materials that can hold a static charge, & discharge yourself regularly while handling parts. Also try not to shuffle your feet on carpet while working (rubber sole shoes?).


----------



## HemiRick

Wood desk is fine any surface thats non conductive.....


----------



## Sin0822

Yea if its plastic coated that might be an issue


----------



## Belial

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Forceman*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Belial*
> 
> my temps so far in avx2 are about 5-8C hotter than what i was getting in small fft. I'm hitting 93C max, kinda scary but for the most part my temps seem to be in the 60s on this benchmark with it shooting up to ~80C on certain cores every couple minutes. Really odd program.
> 
> 
> 
> Try editing the runme_xeon64.bat file to this (or make a new batch file):
> 
> Code:
> 
> 
> 
> Code:
> 
> 
> @echo off
> SETLOCAL
> 
> rem Setting up affinity for better threading performance
> set KMP_AFFINITY=nowarnings,compact,granularity=fine
> rem Setting path to OpenMP library
> set PATH=..\..\..\redist\intel64\compiler;%PATH%
> 
> echo Running linpack_xeon64.exe. Output can be found in win_xeon64.txt.
> start /b /affinity 55 linpack_xeon64.exe lininput_xeon64 > win_xeon64.txt
> 
> echo.
> echo When this window closes the calculation is done.
> 
> ENDLOCAL
> 
> That sets the affinity for 4 cores (basically turning off hyperthreading) and lets it run one thread per core like Intel recommends. 4 core/4 thread should give you something above 200 GFlops and makes it run hotter than the normal batch file (which screws up with hyperthreading on). It'll run for 15 minutes or so, then the command window will close and you can check the results in the results file it makes in the folder.
> Like this:
> 
> Code:
> 
> 
> 
> Code:
> 
> 
> Intel(R) Optimized LINPACK Benchmark data
> 
> Current date/time: Thu Jul 11 12:17:57 2013
> 
> CPU frequency:    4.398 GHz
> Number of CPUs: -1
> Number of cores: 1
> Number of threads: 4
> 
> Parameters are set to:
> 
> Number of tests: 12
> Number of equations to solve (problem size) : 1000  2000  3000  4000  5000  10000 15000 20000 25000 30000 35000 40000
> Leading dimension of array                  : 1000  2000  3000  4000  5000  10000 15000 20000 25000 30000 35000 40000
> Number of trials to run                     : 4     4     4     4     4     2     2     2     2     1     1     1
> Data alignment value (in Kbytes)            : 4     4     4     4     4     4     4     4     4     4     4     4
> 
> Maximum memory requested that can be used=4210869504, at the size=40000
> 
> =================== Timing linear equation system solver ===================
> 
> Size   LDA    Align. Time(s)    GFlops   Residual     Residual(norm) Check
> 1000   1000   4      0.108      6.1947   1.194739e-012 4.074366e-002   pass
> 1000   1000   4      0.005      125.1689 1.194739e-012 4.074366e-002   pass
> 1000   1000   4      0.006      105.3023 1.194739e-012 4.074366e-002   pass
> 1000   1000   4      0.005      125.9075 1.194739e-012 4.074366e-002   pass
> 2000   2000   4      0.052      102.4766 4.536926e-012 3.946570e-002   pass
> 2000   2000   4      0.041      130.3474 4.536926e-012 3.946570e-002   pass
> 2000   2000   4      0.042      127.1581 4.536926e-012 3.946570e-002   pass
> 2000   2000   4      0.042      127.8037 4.536926e-012 3.946570e-002   pass
> 3000   3000   4      0.120      149.9133 8.334888e-012 3.209566e-002   pass
> 3000   3000   4      0.128      140.3837 8.334888e-012 3.209566e-002   pass
> 3000   3000   4      0.113      159.5341 8.334888e-012 3.209566e-002   pass
> 3000   3000   4      0.113      159.9566 8.334888e-012 3.209566e-002   pass
> 4000   4000   4      0.257      166.1378 1.519912e-011 3.312792e-002   pass
> 4000   4000   4      0.254      167.9240 1.519912e-011 3.312792e-002   pass
> 4000   4000   4      0.249      171.7135 1.519912e-011 3.312792e-002   pass
> 4000   4000   4      0.257      166.4402 1.519912e-011 3.312792e-002   pass
> 5000   5000   4      0.507      164.5993 2.471656e-011 3.446525e-002   pass
> 5000   5000   4      0.471      176.9573 2.471656e-011 3.446525e-002   pass
> 5000   5000   4      0.470      177.3817 2.471656e-011 3.446525e-002   pass
> 5000   5000   4      0.489      170.4539 2.471656e-011 3.446525e-002   pass
> 10000  10000  4      3.378      197.4334 9.436774e-011 3.327502e-002   pass
> 10000  10000  4      3.365      198.1605 9.436774e-011 3.327502e-002   pass
> 15000  15000  4      10.729     209.7516 2.169435e-010 3.416896e-002   pass
> 15000  15000  4      10.770     208.9574 2.169435e-010 3.416896e-002   pass
> 20000  20000  4      24.604     216.8015 3.504283e-010 3.102058e-002   pass
> 20000  20000  4      24.651     216.3859 3.504283e-010 3.102058e-002   pass
> 25000  25000  4      47.892     217.5312 5.194889e-010 2.954147e-002   pass
> 25000  25000  4      47.861     217.6705 5.194889e-010 2.954147e-002   pass
> 30000  30000  4      81.393     221.1720 7.133177e-010 2.811906e-002   pass
> 35000  35000  4      129.896    220.0666 1.085449e-009 3.150893e-002   pass
> 40000  40000  4      191.847    222.4165 1.338275e-009 2.976370e-002   pass
> 
> Performance Summary (GFlops)
> 
> Size   LDA    Align.  Average  Maximal
> 1000   1000   4       90.6434  125.9075
> 2000   2000   4       121.9464 130.3474
> 3000   3000   4       152.4469 159.9566
> 4000   4000   4       168.0539 171.7135
> 5000   5000   4       172.3481 177.3817
> 10000  10000  4       197.7970 198.1605
> 15000  15000  4       209.3545 209.7516
> 20000  20000  4       216.5937 216.8015
> 25000  25000  4       217.6009 217.6705
> 30000  30000  4       221.1720 221.1720
> 35000  35000  4       220.0666 220.0666
> 40000  40000  4       222.4165 222.4165
> 
> Residual checks PASSED
> 
> End of tests
Click to expand...

yea as I understand the issue with AVX/AVX2 adding voltage is only with adaptive voltage like with asus boards. Gigabyte i dont think has adaptive and you just use manual voltage. As I understand, using manual voltage on gigabyte is exactly identical to using offset in the past, and I'm using manual voltage.

Thanks for the info, I made it to test 35000 before I stopped it since I didn't know if it'd continue or stop eventually and i had to go to bed. I can't imagine it's better for stability testing to run without hyperthreading, i mean that really increases the load on the system, no? Anyways, making it to the 2nd to last run just fine, but I had a HW Error in P95 in 4 minutes, so unless turning off hyperthreading is better for total system stability testing, I'm going to stick with 24 hours of prime95.

I tend to get HW errors in p95 (ie worker stops, FATAL ERROR hardware error rounding was less than ...) due to unstable RAM timings, and right now I'm working on tweaking my final tertiary timings. Tertiaries are such a pain to get stable, but they tend to give the biggest performance boost besides like cas and mhz. I gained over 400 copy tightening just a couple tertiaries. Of course maybe that isn't stable, so we'll see.


----------



## Belial

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gravimag*
> 
> what do u think about this


How stable is it? Depending on how stable it is, that could either be so what to holy crap. I would imagine most chips can validate [email protected]
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Zvejniex*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Belial*
> 
> How do you use the avx2 linpack? Ive been invoking that bat file, if i try to run it it says something about libio dll. Does it run indefinitely or what? And anyone compare it to prime95?
> 
> 
> 
> I guess soe have to copy and paste the dll to that folder where the bat is located. The dll on the other hand is few directories back, search it.
Click to expand...

Do you guess? I located where it was, and I can run the bat just fine. But I can do this if it's necessary, just when you say 'i guess' doesn't strike confidence in me ;/


----------



## Cyro999

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Forceman*
> 
> Doesn't affect mine that much, if I set 1.37 and run Linpack it stays in the 1.375 to 1.38 range, which is about where it is normally. Which software were you using to check it?


CPU-z 1.64 and hwinfo report 1v being increased to ~1.08, but it gets hotter than 1.2-1.25v, no idea how that's possible


----------



## EarlZ

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Alxx*
> 
> First page will tell how to try filter pll level. ( Also dont know what filter pll does).
> I would like to know too !!
> 
> Did You try raising Vrin lets say 1.9 and Vring 1.2 together with LLC extreme ?
> 
> I have a bad I5 4670K and when I go 4,4 GHZ it wants 1,9 V Vrin, 1,2 Vring and 1,34v Vcore. good but not 100% sure
> 4,3 GHZ 1,85 1,15 1,25 all stable Battlefield cinebench Handbrake etc.
> 
> Question :
> If I set In Bios 1,34v then I get with Prime 1,365v would that be Vdroob ?
> Or is The Sytem / Prime giving more Vcore ?


1.34vcore sounds a lot for 4.4Ghz but I suspect my CPU also needs the same just for 4.4 , what temps are you getting with those kinds of vcore? I am hitting instant throttle with just 1.300.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Tass666*
> 
> Anyway seems that i found the key, been 3h30m OCCT without BSOD. It's one of the Intel C states, don't know which one yet as i turned all of 'em off, but i will find which one next week. Also, turning off Virtualization, my BCLK went from 93-94 to 99, and turning off C states BCLK is solid 100Mhz now
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Fingers crossed tonite to complete 8h OCCT and then start to lower voltages.
> 
> About your question, with LLC at extreme you should have a really low vdroop, what you see with your Vcore raising with Prime is a feature of the cpu that no matter if you set your Vcore manual, when you run torture tests like Prime or OCCT it raises the Vcore a little bit.


I would be interested to know which C-State can affect stability too, never though they could unless its low load stability.


----------



## Sin0822

c3 would drop vcore. C6/C7 is almost useless in terms of power savings, EIST will allow drop to 800mhz, C1E is like EIST.

also no gigabyte is adaptive, not manual override, but you can use adaptive like offset if you enable C3 state it will drop the VCore, but on newer CPUz versions(cpuz1.64.0 should be okay, but 1.65 will show VID not VCOre). Every CPU is different but it adds as much voltage as it needs when AVX is used, I mean what program you use in real life that uses AVX other than these stability test?

If your temp is going high then take a digital multimeter and read the vcore from the read points.VIN on auto will also might go up and increase temps.

Intel integrated two clock generators into the CPU, two different clock generator types, one is SBPLL and the other is LCPLL, that is just what they code them in the code, I am really not sure what the difference is other than, LCPLL is most steady, like less up and down margin of error, so like if you set 100.00 BCLK is allowed to sway up and down like 0.5% or less, LCPLL will allow less sway. SBPLL however will allow higher margin. So at default I think the board sets LCPLL and low filter, but I am not sure, it really doesn't matter much, I wouldn't mess with it, they know what they are doing with auto.

Filter level is how much the signal is filtered, if you are at high BCLK then you need a higher level of filtering b/c of the increase in jitter, but at lower BCLK the jitter is less and thus you don't need an overcompensating filter level. Same thing, BIOS guys auto rules work well.

With the latest FINAL BIOSes released in the past week or two, you guys shoudl be able to do pretty high BCLK even without the OC board, but only with 1.00x an 1.25x dividers, they will add in support for high BCLK and 1.67x divider very soon.

On the UD3H I can o 118.7 x 1.00x divider with BIOS F6 while BIOS F4 I couldn't. However this entails pretty long BCLK training, so you will see the board go from 15-95 over and over, maybe 7 -10 times and then it will finally boot. If you use high BCLK like this it will do this every time you change the BCLK, this is DMI/BCLK training. High BCLk like that tho is only useful for memory OC over 4ghz(4ghz memory I mean). Also that training procedure will get better over time, like on the OC board it only reboots once or twice and can do almost 200mhz on air now, that is how the UD3H and othe boards will be soon(all this with those PLL selections and levels on auto). A tip for BCLK OC: Lower your PCH IO from 1.5v to 1.2v


----------



## Mopar63

HEAT HELP!!!

Okay using the Z87N Wifi ITX board. No expecting a huge overclock but figured I could get 4.2 to 4.3 GHz. I am using a Prodigy case with a Water 2.0 Extreme using dual Noctua 120 PWM fans in push for intake from the top. I have a 230mm fan for front intake a 140 rear exhaust. Idle temps according to Easytune are around 35C. I am able to get to 4.3 with just raising the multiplier and no other tweaking, system is stable but HOT, hitting around 80C.

This temp is achieved using AIDA64. Is this a normal temp or am I running high?


----------



## katatoni

If all you did was change multiplier and not the voltages, then your vcore will be pretty darn high if left on Auto on a 4.3 OC. Just find a stable Manual value for the vcore (for me personally I need 1.25V for 4.3, but I have a bad chip) and you should see temps go down


----------



## ehume

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Zvejniex*
> 
> Little bit offtopic, but can you use wood as an bench? I have to tae out my parts from the case and still want to use my pc. I know once i put the mobo on the box it came with, and it was fine. The wood is actually very smooth, like a desk, so it shouldnt be a problem? Mabey you know what else i could put under the mobo?


If you use motherboard spacers, your motherboard will not have any components lying on the wood.


----------



## Mopar63

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *katatoni*
> 
> If all you did was change multiplier and not the voltages, then your vcore will be pretty darn high if left on Auto on a 4.3 OC. Just find a stable Manual value for the vcore (for me personally I need 1.25V for 4.3, but I have a bad chip) and you should see temps go down


Okay I am down to 1.2 and now holding at about 65C on the CPU. I am seeing individual cores spike as high as 80 and then fall off is tis normal?


----------



## HairyGamer

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mopar63*
> 
> Okay I am down to 1.2 and now holding at about 65C on the CPU. I am seeing individual cores spike as high as 80 and then fall off is tis normal?


Yes.. Haswell is *hot* and you pretty much need a decent water loop and to delid if you want a high OC (4.5+ GHz) with Haswell. Even with extreme cooling, 1.3v is about all you can dissipate even with super high-end cooling - unless you're brave enough to delid.


----------



## Belial

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ehume*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Zvejniex*
> 
> Little bit offtopic, but can you use wood as an bench? I have to tae out my parts from the case and still want to use my pc. I know once i put the mobo on the box it came with, and it was fine. The wood is actually very smooth, like a desk, so it shouldnt be a problem? Mabey you know what else i could put under the mobo?
> 
> 
> 
> If you use motherboard spacers, your motherboard will not have any components lying on the wood.
Click to expand...

But do we _really_ know if motherboard spacers are okay to put under a motherboard? They _are_ smooth you know.


----------



## givmedew

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Belial*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *ehume*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Zvejniex*
> 
> Little bit offtopic, but can you use wood as an bench? I have to tae out my parts from the case and still want to use my pc. I know once i put the mobo on the box it came with, and it was fine. The wood is actually very smooth, like a desk, so it shouldnt be a problem? Mabey you know what else i could put under the mobo?
> 
> 
> 
> If you use motherboard spacers, your motherboard will not have any components lying on the wood.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> But do we _really_ know if motherboard spacers are okay to put under a motherboard? They _are_ smooth you know.
Click to expand...

My motherboard came with motherboard spacers as if they expect me to use them if I am benching. They are plastic snap in things that make the board hover above whatever it is on. I would guess that since ASRock included them with the board that it is safe or I should say safer to use them than to not use them.

So I would think that there is nothing wrong with using motherboard spacers... but that's your decision.


----------



## bingbong

Guys im wondering if anybody knows what causes the seemingly random 124 BSOD? I had my oc working fine for like a month then under not much load it 124.

Cheers


----------



## Forceman

124 errors seem to be cache or ring bus related, more than Vcore. Try reducing your uncore/cache speed to 36x,or increasing the voltage for Vring and VCCIOD. You can use the Aida cache test (just uncheck all the other tests) to pretty quickly determine if the cache is causing problems.


----------



## EarlZ

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bingbong*
> 
> Guys im wondering if anybody knows what causes the seemingly random 124 BSOD? I had my oc working fine for like a month then under not much load it 124.
> 
> Cheers


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Forceman*
> 
> 124 errors seem to be cache or ring bus related, more than Vcore. Try reducing your uncore/cache speed to 36x,or increasing the voltage for Vring and VCCIOD. You can use the Aida cache test (just uncheck all the other tests) to pretty quickly determine if the cache is causing problems.


The only way I've been able to solve my 124 BSOD was to add more Vcore.. I get the 124 BSOD from 1.180~1.220v under h.264 encoding. But I understand every CPU is different.

I havent really played around with the C-States disabled, can they really affect OC stability ?


----------



## Anth Seebel

I tried upping Vcache and IO-digital to help rid 124 bsod but didnt really help. I ended up upping Input voltage or vcore and found more stable results. I played with every other setting for days, then I saw Sin08 post something like "if the haswell cpu gets enough clean power it just works", so I proceeded to add more 'power' since my temps are still relatively cool.

I also found synthetics stress tests like AIDA64 and Prime95 (non-avx, I dont run any avx programs) to require less vcore/Input voltage than cpu/system heavy games like Farcry 3 and SC2. This is quite different from any previous gen cpu. I ' ve had 3 IVY chips , I noticed that with IVY, cinebench vcore was close to whea-error-free vcore (for the strongest IVY chip I had). This does not apply to haswell from my testing. Haswell is a different beast entirely; vcore to pass AIDA64, IBT and cinebench are much lower , demanding games require a bump.

This would also explain why some users who claim they are 'AIDA64, P95, IBT and even AVX stable" crash in games. I was blown away like many users at how low a vcore would pass these 'old synthetic stress tests' , then I'd try out the OC on my most demanding games and it would crash. So I used the stress test as a rough idea of the OC then proceed to test on the most demanding games I play for extended periods and adjust from there. Haswell keeping us OCers on our toes !


----------



## EarlZ

I get this with WHEA after a 124BSOD
Quote:


> Event filter with query "SELECT * FROM __InstanceModificationEvent WITHIN 60 WHERE TargetInstance ISA "Win32_Processor" AND TargetInstance.LoadPercentage > 99" could not be reactivated in namespace "//./root/CIMV2" because of error 0x80041003. Events cannot be delivered through this filter until the problem is corrected.


does it mean anything ?

and this comes out at times when playing marvel heroes
Quote:


> The description for Event ID 14 from source nvlddmkm cannot be found. Either the component that raises this event is not installed on your local computer or the installation is corrupted. You can install or repair the component on the local computer.
> 
> If the event originated on another computer, the display information had to be saved with the event.
> 
> The following information was included with the event:
> 
> \Device\Video7
> 0092(1e4c) 00000000 00000000


----------



## EarlZ

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Anth Seebel*
> 
> I tried upping Vcache and IO-digital to help rid 124 bsod but didnt really help. I ended up upping Input voltage or vcore and found more stable results. I played with every other setting for days, then I saw Sin08 post something like "if the haswell cpu gets enough clean power it just works", so I proceeded to add more 'power' since my temps are still relatively cool.
> 
> I also found synthetics stress tests like AIDA64 and Prime95 (non-avx, I dont run any avx programs) to require less vcore/Input voltage than cpu/system heavy games like Farcry 3 and SC2. This is quite different from any previous gen cpu. I ' ve had 3 IVY chips , I noticed that with IVY, cinebench vcore was close to whea-error-free vcore (for the strongest IVY chip I had). This does not apply to haswell from my testing. Haswell is a different beast entirely; vcore to pass AIDA64, IBT and cinebench are much lower , demanding games require a bump.
> 
> This would also explain why some users who claim they are 'AIDA64, P95, IBT and even AVX stable" crash in games. I was blown away like many users at how low a vcore would pass these 'old synthetic stress tests' , then I'd try out the OC on my most demanding games and it would crash. So I used the stress test as a rough idea of the OC then proceed to test on the most demanding games I play for extended periods and adjust from there. Haswell keeping us OCers on our toes !


Agree, I even use Marvel Heroes ( specific map ) to test stability, it actally makes the system BSOD faster compared to my 264 encoding and this game only uses 2 cores. Maybe there is a game-benchmark we can loop that is very sensitive to overclock instabilities so we can just leave it running.

Somebody needs to find the ultimate combo of real world testing to speed things up


----------



## Mopar63

Okay finally got this zoned in, at 1.17 and running around 63C under AIDA6 load. Still seeing a lot of wild fluctuation with the individual cores, each of them showing peaks under Coretemp of near 80 but only for a second and then back down into the 60s.


----------



## EarlZ

Just to clarify, at bios voltage of 1.305v I get 1.320 in CPU-Z so that means I need to keep the VIN atleast 0.5 volts higher right? so 1.980 should do the trick ?


----------



## Alxx

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *EarlZ*
> 
> 1.34vcore sounds a lot for 4.4Ghz but I suspect my CPU also needs the same just for 4.4 , what temps are you getting with those kinds of vcore? I am hitting instant throttle with just 1.300.
> I would be interested to know which C-State can affect stability too, never though they could unless its low load stability.


I have not had time to check if I can lower Vcore a little bit. But 1,32v is crashing very quickly.
I have 4,4 GHZ now with 1,34v Vcore , 1,88v VRin, 1,2 Vring now (Bad CPU). Everything seems fine.
My temps are OK but I have delidded !! @4,4 Ghz Cinebench max 67c°, Prime max 69C°, in Games 50-63C° my ambient is about 26-27 C° because of Summer.
The Vcore difference from 4,3-4,4 + 0,09 Ghz at this point is a lot , but I hear this can be normal when CPU reaches its limit.
I wonder if other people have this as well for 100mhz more so much more Vcore ??


----------



## EarlZ

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Alxx*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *EarlZ*
> 
> 1.34vcore sounds a lot for 4.4Ghz but I suspect my CPU also needs the same just for 4.4 , what temps are you getting with those kinds of vcore? I am hitting instant throttle with just 1.300.
> I would be interested to know which C-State can affect stability too, never though they could unless its low load stability.
> 
> 
> 
> I have not had time to check if I can lower Vcore a little bit. But 1,32v is crashing very quickly.
> I have 4,4 GHZ now with 1,34v Vcore , 1,88v VRin, 1,2 Vring now (Bad CPU). Everything seems fine.
> My temps are OK but I have delidded !! @4,4 Ghz Cinebench max 67c°, Prime max 69C°, in Games 50-63C° my ambient is about 26-27 C° because of Summer.
> The Vcore difference from 4,3-4,4 + 0,09 Ghz at this point is a lot , but I hear this can be normal when CPU reaches its limit.
> I wonder if other people have this as well for 100mhz more so much more Vcore ??
Click to expand...

Pretty low temps, how much were you getting before the delid and what cooling ?


----------



## Alxx

Before delidding I only tried 4,2 GHz and got up to 80-83 C° easily !
I have a Scythe Mugen 2 ( not the best cooler bud good ) with Arctic Silver under it,
and between CPU die and Heatspeader I have Liquid Pro Ultra.
Liquid Metal the only Solution in my mind between Cpu die and Heatspeader.









I was really happy first time I saw the temps after delid.


----------



## Mopar63

The liquid metal works good on delidding but my experience with the heat spreader has not been as good. I have found that just using a good thermal compound of the spreader is more than enough.


----------



## Alxx

I mean I used Liquid metal just on the Cpu die.

Bewteen CPU and Heatspreader I would use only Thermal Paste.


----------



## EarlZ

Bah, my chip is not capable of 4.5Ghz even at 1.305v (bios) 1.320(actual) its also hitting 90c on my h.264 testing...

Not entirely sure if this chip is worth delidding for that extra 200Mhz more than I want!


----------



## Alxx

I would sell it and NOT delid if you are not satisfied with its OC capabilities.
Because you can sell it more easy with the warranty.
Did you try 4,5 with 1,32-33v ? will probably get too hot.

By the way I have a new CPU here, will test it tomorrow. Wish me good Luck...


----------



## EarlZ

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Alxx*
> 
> I would sell it and NOT delid if you are not satisfied with its OC capabilities.
> Because you can sell it more easy with the warranty.
> Did you try 4,5 with 1,32-33v ? will probably get too hot.
> 
> By the way I have a new CPU here, will test it tomorrow. Wish me good Luck...


Its already hitting 90c on 1.305 bios voltage, I didnt bother trying 1.320 in bios unless ofcourse I delid.

Btw what do you guys use to monitor temps, RealTemp 3.70 and Tech Inferno version both give out different temp numbers.


----------



## Alxx

Core temp and Hwinfo


----------



## Zvejniex

Btw seems like my 4.7ghz needs atleast 1.32v to be stable. I did a linpack and as soon as it hit 25000 my temps went crazy, aka throttled. IBT did fail me aswell after 5 runs i got throttled. Guess ive found out my hyper evos 212 limits.







So its time to make a max stable gaming OC, tests will consist of prime 95 ~ 10h, bf3, mabey you know what i could loop for atleast 5h that doesnt heat my cpu more that IBT and linpack?
Today i was able to boot 4.9ghz at 1.37v , hah i cant even imagine if i would try to run linpack


----------



## EarlZ

I added in my other 2x4Gb kit today and I got a BSOD 124 after 7hrs of h.264 encoding, I guess this is expected since I left out all other voltages in auto.. Not sure if its VCCSA/VCCIOA/VCCIOD/Vring that should be increased for this. Any thoughts? It was stable with only a single pair for 11hrs+


----------



## Forceman

I'd try VCCIOD and VCCSA.


----------



## EarlZ

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Forceman*
> 
> I'd try VCCIOD and VCCSA.


Well what I did was put VCCSA.IOD.IOA to +01.05 and left the encoding runs and went to the office and when I got back just now I think the system has restarted, checking with Bluescreenview there was no new BSOD entry but the event viewer shows me it rebooted 2hrs 20mins after.. (sigh) maybe it needs more vDIMM or vRING?

I kinda wish there was a faster way to test this..
Quote:


> The system has rebooted without cleanly shutting down first. This error could be caused if the system stopped responding, crashed, or lost power unexpectedly.


----------



## shremi

Hi guys i have read the guide and decided to shoot for a 4.6-4.8 overclock i started with 4.5 and copied the second template of the OP but i still have a question what uncore can you recomend me to start with a 4.5 overclock????

Right now i am strugling with 124 bsod and i read here that it might be the uncore so i wanted to ask you guys first.

Thanks

Shremi


----------



## Forceman

Just leave it on 36x while you setup the core clock, then you can increase it at the end.


----------



## shremi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Forceman*
> 
> Just leave it on 36x while you setup the core clock, then you can increase it at the end.


Thanks a lot will do that .....

Now I belive I lost the silicon lottery so far 4.5 with 1.3 and not stable... maybe lowering the uncore will help out


----------



## EarlZ

AIDA64 stress FPU really hammers the temps! at all stock speeds the temp almost instantly hits 80c!!

Also H.264 encoding pegs all 4 cores at 3.9Ghz (turbo) and I thought it was only running at 3.9Ghz when its a single threaded app.


----------



## HairyGamer

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *EarlZ*
> 
> AIDA64 stress FPU really hammers the temps! at all stock speeds the temp almost instantly hits 80c!!
> 
> Also H.264 encoding pegs all 4 cores at 3.9Ghz (turbo) and I thought it was only running at 3.9Ghz when its a single threaded app.


Many motherboard manufacturers "cheat" in order to gain a leg up on benchmarks and reviews - they will set up their boards to boost all four cores to 3.9GHz and usually pump some extra voltage through the chip in order to help insure stability. I guess they figure (based on testing) that just about any CPU (even the worst ones) can OC by just a couple of hundred MHz seeing as the cores are obviously designed to be able to run at that speed so long as thermals and wattage remain in check. I'd assume this is what you're experiencing. My Asus Z87 board does the same thing.


----------



## EarlZ

It was odd though as when i was testing it with cinebench the last time it only boosted to 3.7

But i am fairly ok with that i am actually testing if i get a 124 bsod with optimized bios defaults while xmp profile is loaded.

EDIT:

So far 21hours of H.264, all voltages auto including Vcore ( 1.140 ) XMP profile loaded, 3.9Ghz ( via turbo ) all 4 cores running at 3.9
I'll probably add 8 more hours just to make sure that with 16gb im fully stable before I will try to figure out what is causing my 124 at 4.3Ghz


----------



## HairyGamer

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *EarlZ*
> 
> It was odd though as when i was testing it with cinebench the last time it only boosted to 3.7
> 
> But i am fairly ok with that i am actually testing if i get a 124 bsod with optimized bios defaults while xmp profile is loaded.
> 
> EDIT:
> 
> So far 21hours of H.264, all voltages auto including Vcore ( 1.140 ) XMP profile loaded, 3.9Ghz ( via turbo ) all 4 cores running at 3.9
> I'll probably add 8 more hours just to make sure that with 16gb im fully stable before I will try to figure out what is causing my 124 at 4.3Ghz


Just play some demanding games - You can stress test for 24 days on Haswell and still crash within minutes of launching a game. I've been testing OC's running the Crysis 2 BM on loop for about an hour and *then* moving on to using Prime, OCCT, and Aida to double check for stability. Doing it the other way around (Aida/OCCT/P95 first) is just a waste of time on Haswell since gaming almost always shows instabilities on Haswell even if you were able to pass a stress test. Even the AVX2 test from Intel wasn't as difficult for me to get through as gaming benchmarks were.


----------



## EarlZ

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HairyGamer*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *EarlZ*
> 
> It was odd though as when i was testing it with cinebench the last time it only boosted to 3.7
> 
> But i am fairly ok with that i am actually testing if i get a 124 bsod with optimized bios defaults while xmp profile is loaded.
> 
> EDIT:
> 
> So far 21hours of H.264, all voltages auto including Vcore ( 1.140 ) XMP profile loaded, 3.9Ghz ( via turbo ) all 4 cores running at 3.9
> I'll probably add 8 more hours just to make sure that with 16gb im fully stable before I will try to figure out what is causing my 124 at 4.3Ghz
> 
> 
> 
> Just play some demanding games - You can stress test for 24 days on Haswell and still crash within minutes of launching a game. I've been testing OC's running the Crysis 2 BM on loop for about an hour and *then* moving on to using Prime, OCCT, and Aida to double check for stability. Doing it the other way around (Aida/OCCT/P95 first) is just a waste of time on Haswell since gaming almost always shows instabilities on Haswell even if you were able to pass a stress test. Even the AVX2 test from Intel wasn't as difficult for me to get through as gaming benchmarks were.
Click to expand...

I am sure you've missed it but I also use this system for actual h.264 encoding so I also need it to be stable at h264 as well.


----------



## t0tum

No matter what you test with, there always be some badly written code which will crash any system regardless of clock speed.


----------



## HairyGamer

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *EarlZ*
> 
> I am sure you've missed it but I also use this system for actual h.264 encoding so I also need it to be stable at h264 as well.


I missed nothing, and I didn't say anything about testing with h.264 being a waste of your time. I said P95, Aida, and OCCT seem to pass when games fail. Testing with h.264, if that's your main CPU workload, is a great idea. I use my PC mostly for gaming and H.264 encoding and so I also tested with both. Gaming still found instabilities faster than anything else, which was my point and my suggestion for saving yourself and others time when testing Haswell OC's - That is all.


----------



## EarlZ

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HairyGamer*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *EarlZ*
> 
> I am sure you've missed it but I also use this system for actual h.264 encoding so I also need it to be stable at h264 as well.
> 
> 
> 
> I missed nothing, and I didn't say anything about testing with h.264 being a waste of your time. I said P95, Aida, and OCCT seem to pass when games fail. Testing with h.264, if that's your main CPU workload, is a great idea. I use my PC mostly for gaming and H.264 encoding and so I also tested with both. Gaming still found instabilities faster than anything else, which was my point and my suggestion for saving yourself and others time when testing Haswell OC's - That is all.
Click to expand...

So far with gaming, I've never encountered the 124BSOD but with H.264 its been there. I reveted back to stock clocks so that I can test and see that its perfectly stable and it has been for ~33hrs for h.264 encoding. I just need to figure out whats making it BSOD at 4.3Ghz in H.264. I dont really test with Prime95,AIDA64 anymore as I dont have those kinds of work loads.

What do you use to benchmark for Crysis 2?


----------



## HairyGamer

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *EarlZ*
> 
> So far with gaming, I've never encountered the 124BSOD but with H.264 its been there. I reveted back to stock clocks so that I can test and see that its perfectly stable and it has been for ~33hrs for h.264 encoding. I just need to figure out whats making it BSOD at 4.3Ghz in H.264. I dont really test with Prime95,AIDA64 anymore as I dont have those kinds of work loads.
> 
> What do you use to benchmark for Crysis 2?


I use this, you need to have Crysis 2 (Steam or non-steam version is fine) and you have to have launched and played the game at least once for it to work. You can set it to loop and queue up all sorts of different tests/graphics options. BF3 mutliplayer also worked well but not as quickly as Crysis.


----------



## Alxx

I have got another I5 4670K it does 4,5 Ghz with 1,285v Vcore so far, and did boot into Windows at 4,5Ghz w 1,25v, did cinebench with 1,26v but randomly crashes in other applications until 1,285v Vcore (whea 124 errors).
The temps are quite good for haswell at 4,5 Ghz no more than 70 C° NOT delidded.
I only adjusted Vrin Vring and Vcore. LLC is set to extreme and Uncore 37x.

What else settings could I try to achieve lower Vcore ?

Vrin is 1,9 not tried reducing
Vring 1,2 not tried reducing
Vcore 1,285

Would raising Vccsa and Vcciod Vccioa might help or only when overclocking memory ?
What error messages would I get if Vccsa and Vcciod /oa are too low ?


----------



## EarlZ

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HairyGamer*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *EarlZ*
> 
> So far with gaming, I've never encountered the 124BSOD but with H.264 its been there. I reveted back to stock clocks so that I can test and see that its perfectly stable and it has been for ~33hrs for h.264 encoding. I just need to figure out whats making it BSOD at 4.3Ghz in H.264. I dont really test with Prime95,AIDA64 anymore as I dont have those kinds of work loads.
> 
> What do you use to benchmark for Crysis 2?
> 
> 
> 
> I use this, you need to have Crysis 2 (Steam or non-steam version is fine) and you have to have launched and played the game at least once for it to work. You can set it to loop and queue up all sorts of different tests/graphics options. BF3 mutliplayer also worked well but not as quickly as Crysis.
Click to expand...

Thanks, is there a specific map to loop that is very sensitive to OC?


----------



## HairyGamer

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *EarlZ*
> 
> Thanks, is there a specific map to loop that is very sensitive to OC?


Downtown


----------



## holiday121

Can anyone help with the audio out in the motherboard?

http://m.newegg.com/Product/index?itemNumber=N82E16813128617

I have a Harmon kardon 7.1 avr with 2 Martin Logan motion 10s. I plan on running 2.1 setup but I ran a 3.5 to RCA cable out if motherboard (green audio output) to my avr and it sounds like crap.

Is there a better way to do this I got to be doing it wrong


----------



## Forceman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Alxx*
> 
> Would raising Vccsa and Vcciod Vccioa might help or only when overclocking memory ?
> What error messages would I get if Vccsa and Vcciod /oa are too low ?


I get 124 errors if VCCIOD is too low. Try putting it to +0.05V.


----------



## Forceman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *holiday121*
> 
> Can anyone help with the audio out in the motherboard?
> 
> http://m.newegg.com/Product/index?itemNumber=N82E16813128617
> 
> I have a Harmon kardon 7.1 avr with 2 Martin Logan motion 10s. I plan on running 2.1 setup but I ran a 3.5 to RCA cable out if motherboard (green audio output) to my avr and it sounds like crap.
> 
> Is there a better way to do this I got to be doing it wrong


I would hook it up via optical or HDMI instead of analog. No reason to do any sound processing on the motherboard if you intend to use a receiver.


----------



## holiday121

So just buy a optical cable n run that easy enough thenks


----------



## Alxx

@forceman
I will try that, thank you.


----------



## Alxx

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *holiday121*
> 
> Can anyone help with the audio out in the motherboard?
> 
> http://m.newegg.com/Product/index?itemNumber=N82E16813128617
> 
> I have a Harmon kardon 7.1 avr with 2 Martin Logan motion 10s. I plan on running 2.1 setup but I ran a 3.5 to RCA cable out if motherboard (green audio output) to my avr and it sounds like crap.
> 
> Is there a better way to do this I got to be doing it wrong


If your motherboard has optical output you could try that.
The optimal solution would be a DA converter or a PC Soundcard.
Something like this:
http://www.ebay.de/itm/New-Musical-Fidelity-V-DAC-MK-ii-dac-Silver-worldwide-free-express-shipping-/281131333910?pt=US_Home_Audio_Amplifiers_Preamps&hash=item4174bbb916


----------



## owcraftsman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *holiday121*
> 
> Can anyone help with the audio out in the motherboard?
> 
> http://m.newegg.com/Product/index?itemNumber=N82E16813128617
> 
> I have a Harmon kardon 7.1 avr with 2 Martin Logan motion 10s. I plan on running 2.1 setup but I ran a 3.5 to RCA cable out if motherboard (green audio output) to my avr and it sounds like crap.
> 
> Is there a better way to do this I got to be doing it wrong


The board has Support for S/PDIF Out via the rear IO optical connection. The digital connection should be way better than the analog out you are using.


----------



## holiday121

Thanks ordered a cable . Ill let you know the results .


----------



## sabishiihito

Dat ******* cooling!


----------



## EarlZ

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HairyGamer*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *EarlZ*
> 
> Thanks, is there a specific map to loop that is very sensitive to OC?
> 
> 
> 
> Downtown
Click to expand...

When I start the benchmark the screen mode changes to 24p ( I am using a TV as my monitor ) and it will just show "press enter to continue" and nothing really happens


----------



## vpinkhasov

Hey everybody, I am soon to be part of the gigabyte mobo community as I am purchasing the sniper m5. I am currently coming from an intel motherboard (worst overclocking friendly board I have ever used) and just want to make sure I am making the right decision buying gigabyte (my main focus will be overclocking).

I will be running a 4770k and want to take advantage of the power savings. First I was set on buying an asus maximus vi hero motherboard due to the plethora of overclocking guides and videos there are available for that bios, but I have moved my crosshairs (no pun intended) onto the sniper m5 due to the green/black color scheme matching my watercooled build.

My concern is that I have not found many guides that go in depth about the 'adaptive' setting asus has on their motherboards. Is this 'adaptive' feature available on the g1 sniper m5 mATX motherboard as well? Thanks for the support.

-Val

Edit - So there is a lot of different information I have read about the gigabyte z87 motherboard and it has gotten me even more confused!

It seems as though people are saying there is NO ADAPTIVE mode on the z87 gigabyte bios, ONLY AN OFFSET MODE.

I want to be sure that before I buy gigabyte that this information is not true, and there is a TRUE ADAPTIVE VOLTAGE setting on the z87 gigabyte bios, not just a voltage offset.


----------



## EarlZ

What does adaptive voltage do anyway as compared to offset?


----------



## Cyro999

Giga manual = same or similar thing to asus adaptive


----------



## Forceman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *EarlZ*
> 
> What does adaptive voltage do anyway as compared to offset?


Adaptive is supposed to keep the voltage at stock through the stock freq ranges, and then increase it once you start overclocking, while offset adds (or subtracts) the offset at all frequency ranges. So in theory adaptive is better than offset, since you'd have lower voltages at stock speeds (assuming a positive offset), but in practice adaptive doesn't seem to work out very well.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Cyro999*
> 
> Giga manual = same or similar thing to asus adaptive


I think it is actually better than Asus adaptive because it doesn't spike the voltage in AVX loads like Asus does.


----------



## vpinkhasov

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Forceman*
> 
> Adaptive is supposed to keep the voltage at stock through the stock freq ranges, and then increase it once you start overclocking, while offset adds (or subtracts) the offset at all frequency ranges. So in theory adaptive is better than offset, since you'd have lower voltages at stock speeds (assuming a positive offset), but in practice adaptive doesn't seem to work out very well.
> I think it is actually better than Asus adaptive because it doesn't spike the voltage in AVX loads like Asus does.


Well said. I am planning to start my overclock using a static voltage and then use the 'adaptive' voltage setting (or manual as gigabyte describes it) after I have achieved a stable overclock.

When you say AVX loads do not spike like ASUS does, are you referring to the voltage spikes that come with using uncertified stress tests like prime95 as opposed to AIDA64?

Thanks again
-Val


----------



## Cyro999

Pretty much any stress test that heavily utilizes avx instructions will give you higher vcore and temps on both boards AFAIK


----------



## Forceman

Unless there's something special about my board, the Gigabyte boards don't spike the voltage the way the Asus ones do. Temps will still spike because of the increased workload, but my voltage goes up less than 0.01 when running AVX or AVX2.


----------



## Cyro999

http://i.imgur.com/PsnqVh3.png

That's on the same volts that read 0.996 in cinebench


----------



## Forceman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Cyro999*
> 
> http://i.imgur.com/PsnqVh3.png
> 
> That's on the same volts that read 0.996 in cinebench


What is your voltage set to in the BIOS?

Here's mine with Cinebench, and then with IBT. You can see Vcore at the very bottom of the HWInfo screen.


----------



## HairyGamer

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *EarlZ*
> 
> When I start the benchmark the screen mode changes to 24p ( I am using a TV as my monitor ) and it will just show "press enter to continue" and nothing really happens


Have you launched and played the game at least once? Are you using the Steam version? If so, did you check off the option for launching steam in the BM?

Using a TV as your monitor shouldn't affect the BM if it's set up properly. Are you sure your settings are configured correctly?

The "press enter to continue" screen will likely hang for about ~1-2 minutes before the BM starts, this is normal. If it just hangs there then I'm going to have to say that you're not stable.

The BM works fine on both my machines, read the readme if it's not working for you.


----------



## tObber166

..


----------



## EarlZ

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HairyGamer*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *EarlZ*
> 
> When I start the benchmark the screen mode changes to 24p ( I am using a TV as my monitor ) and it will just show "press enter to continue" and nothing really happens
> 
> 
> 
> Have you launched and played the game at least once? Are you using the Steam version? If so, did you check off the option for launching steam in the BM?
> 
> Using a TV as your monitor shouldn't affect the BM if it's set up properly. Are you sure your settings are configured correctly?
> 
> The "press enter to continue" screen will likely hang for about ~1-2 minutes before the BM starts, this is normal. If it just hangs there then I'm going to have to say that you're not stable.
> 
> The BM works fine on both my machines, read the readme if it's not working for you.
Click to expand...

Yes Ive launched the game and reached to the point where you get the visor tutorial, non steam version. I know its should it but its setting the mode to 1080p 24fps mode. It comes out with a crysis2 has stopped responding, this is still with stocks speeds so I highly doubt I am not stable since I am able to play the game, infact I am even playing Crysis 3 at the moment









EDIT:

Found the probably cause, If I resume my game i get a crysis2.exe has stopped working but if I just replay a mission everything works fine :/


----------



## BlockABoots

Well ive gone for a sensible OC of 4.4Ghz

Clock: 4.4
Uncore: 4.0
vcore: 1.160
vrin: 1.850
vring :1.050

OCCT is stressing my temps hard, Lin Pack after a hour the hottest core was 76c, room temp is 26c.

What effects core temps more, vcore, vrin, or vring??


----------



## EarlZ

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BlockABoots*
> 
> Well ive gone for a sensible OC of 4.4Ghz
> 
> Clock: 4.4
> Uncore: 4.0
> vcore: 1.160
> vrin: 1.850
> vring :1.050
> 
> OCCT is stressing my temps hard, Lin Pack after a hour the hottest core was 76c, room temp is 26c.
> 
> What effects core temps more, vcore, vrin, or vring??


Vcore


----------



## BlockABoots

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *EarlZ*
> 
> I ment 35 to 39 should should not affect stability as 39 is part of turbo spec.


So in theory, taking the above volts into consideration, if i could raise vrin and vring to:

Vrin: 2.0
VRing: 1.2

and lower the vcore to say 1.140 that would produce less heat?


----------



## Mopar63

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BlockABoots*
> 
> So in theory, taking the above volts into consideration, if i could raise vrin and vring to:
> 
> Vrin: 2.0
> VRing: 1.2
> 
> and lower the vcore to say 1.140 that would produce less heat?


Not sure you need to worry about it with the temps you posted. The stressing people do on the CPU is pushing 100% load constantly, that is not an accurate use for most people. For example my system at 43. and 1.18 under a stress test is hitting about 71C after a half an hour. Yet during gaming I have never seen a temp higher than 60C. Unless you are going to be pushing it at 100% for 24/7 then I would say you are good.


----------



## Cyro999

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Forceman*
> 
> What is your voltage set to in the BIOS?
> 
> Here's mine with Cinebench, and then with IBT. You can see Vcore at the very bottom of the HWInfo screen.


It was 0.99v vcore or something i believe. Small raise in software for normal high loads, massive raise for avx2, i didn't take a number for avx1 stress test


----------



## Cyro999

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BlockABoots*
> 
> So in theory, taking the above volts into consideration, if i could raise vrin and vring to:
> 
> Vrin: 2.0
> VRing: 1.2
> 
> and lower the vcore to say 1.140 that would produce less heat?


Putting Vrin too high will mess up stability, not fix it. 1.6vrin lets you stabilize a higher multiplier with 1.1vcore than 1.8vrin does, at least for me, the difference between manually setting vrin LOWER than stock made the difference between passing stress tests @4.2ghz, and crashing almost instantly on the desktop, you don't want it up on 2v unless you're pushing like 1.4vcore


----------



## Alxx

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Cyro999*
> 
> Putting Vrin too high will mess up stability, not fix it. 1.6vrin lets you stabilize a higher multiplier with 1.1vcore than 1.8vrin does, at least for me, the difference between manually setting vrin LOWER than stock made the difference between passing stress tests @4.2ghz, and crashing almost instantly on the desktop, you don't want it up on 2v unless you're pushing like 1.4vcore


At what Ghz frequency you made this experience only 4200 ?


----------



## EarlZ

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Cyro999*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *BlockABoots*
> 
> So in theory, taking the above volts into consideration, if i could raise vrin and vring to:
> 
> Vrin: 2.0
> VRing: 1.2
> 
> and lower the vcore to say 1.140 that would produce less heat?
> 
> 
> 
> Putting Vrin too high will mess up stability, not fix it. 1.6vrin lets you stabilize a higher multiplier with 1.1vcore than 1.8vrin does, at least for me, the difference between manually setting vrin LOWER than stock made the difference between passing stress tests @4.2ghz, and crashing almost instantly on the desktop, you don't want it up on 2v unless you're pushing like 1.4vcore
Click to expand...

I have never tested with a lower than stock/auto vrin. I should probably try 1.77 for 1.300v


----------



## Cyro999

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Alxx*
> 
> At what Ghz frequency you made this experience only 4200 ?


My original assessment was from an oc being a lot more unstable on 1.65 or 2.0 vrin vs 1.85 at a given vcore (the difference between bluescreen almost instantly on desktop vs pass 10xibt for super quick assessment of vcore at different multi), for 4.5 or something, vrin being off largely in either direction needed more vcore

I'm no expert though. I just set stuff, sometimes it works, sometimes it doesn't


----------



## Forceman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BlockABoots*
> 
> So in theory, taking the above volts into consideration, if i could raise vrin and vring to:
> 
> Vrin: 2.0
> VRing: 1.2
> 
> and lower the vcore to say 1.140 that would produce less heat?


Unfortunately, it doesn't work that way. Increasing Vrin or Vring won't necessarily let you lower Vcore as a result. You may find stability at a lower Vcore if those settings were too high or something, but it isn't really an either/or type or relationship.


----------



## Alxx

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Cyro999*
> 
> My original assessment was from an oc being a lot more unstable on 1.65 or 2.0 vrin vs 1.85 at a given vcore (the difference between bluescreen almost instantly on desktop vs pass 10xibt for super quick assessment of vcore at different multi), for 4.5 or something, vrin being off largely in either direction needed more vcore
> 
> I'm no expert though. I just set stuff, sometimes it works, sometimes it doesn't


I made a quick test
4,2 Ghz 1,15v
1,7 Vrin
1,15Vring , LLC med
Cinebench and some Games no crashes so far.

It is a point there and thank you for mentioning this.
Also in some OC Guides it is said that Vrin should be somthing like 0.4-0.45v higher then Vcore.
That would fit.
When it comes to higher Overclocking it may be different.


----------



## jordantoine

Hey Sin, maybe you can help me out here.
My VID is 1.027, so I was expecting decent results, but I'm having an absolute bear of a time. I tried to follow your template, on the lower bounds at first, however I don't have a ton of time to test stability in AIDA64 or what have you so I'd just test for 10-15 minutes then go on to try games. I wouldn't get errors in AIDA64, but in games, I just had absolutely abysmal FPS, worse than default. Then I tried increasing the voltages, and it's still worse performance than default. My most recent settings I tried were:
CPU VRIN Override LLC: Extreme
CPU VRIN Override Voltage: 1.9
VCore: 1.3
Ring Voltage: 1.2
CPU Multiplier: 44x
BCLK: Auto
Turbo: Auto
C1E, C3, C6/C7, and EIST: all disabled.

You can search my post history to see results of previous testing, before I got disheartened/didn't have much time for a few weeks.

edit: I didn't want to bump voltages up further because I was already idling at 45c with these settings.


----------



## Alxx

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jordantoine*
> 
> Hey Sin, maybe you can help me out here.
> My VID is 1.027, so I was expecting decent results, but I'm having an absolute bear of a time. I tried to follow your template, on the lower bounds at first, however I don't have a ton of time to test stability in AIDA64 or what have you so I'd just test for 10-15 minutes then go on to try games. I wouldn't get errors in AIDA64, but in games, I just had absolutely abysmal FPS, worse than default. Then I tried increasing the voltages, and it's still worse performance than default. My most recent settings I tried were:
> CPU VRIN Override LLC: Extreme
> CPU VRIN Override Voltage: 1.9
> VCore: 1.3
> Ring Voltage: 1.2
> CPU Multiplier: 44x
> BCLK: Auto
> Turbo: Auto
> C1E, C3, C6/C7, and EIST: all disabled.
> 
> You can search my post history to see results of previous testing, before I got disheartened/didn't have much time for a few weeks.
> 
> edit: I didn't want to bump voltages up further because I was already idling at 45c with these settings.


Idle a 45 C° is much. You may have a Temp / cooling Problem somewhere. Maybe that is why you get low FPS because the CPU is already throtteling. Did you check Temps with Games ?


----------



## jordantoine

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Alxx*
> 
> Idle a 45 C° is much. You may have a Temp / cooling Problem somewhere. Maybe that is why you get low FPS because the CPU is already throtteling. Did you check Temps with Games ?


Yeah, temps were fine when I had more modest voltages and power saving features on.
Here's the post from last time I tested, and some temperature logs from those runs
Quote:


> CPU VRIN Override LLC: Extreme
> CPU VRIN Override Voltage: 1.9
> VCore: 1.238 (I typed in 1.24 and 1.241 but both times it went to 1.238)
> Ring Voltage: 1.15
> CPU Multiplier: 44x
> c1e, c3, c6/c7, and eist: on
> 
> My GPU is at stock.
> 
> I tried some brief OCing a couple weeks ago and validated it with a little while of AIDA64 before booting up some games and noticing lower FPS, so I reverted to stock and forgot about it for a few weeks until I was less busy.
> 
> I'm back today and testing with 3dmark Firestrike (not extreme)
> 
> When I had my CPU at stock, I had Graphics Score 8162 and Physics score 10547. Pretty much what I expected looking elsewhere.
> 
> When I Overclocked, my physics score went up to 12489, but my graphics score plummeted to 4676.
> 
> I logged CPU temps, and they went about 5c higher under load. I think that's reasonable. I also logged everything GPU-Z logs and nothing looks out of order there either. I can share these logs on request.
> 
> Anyone have any ideas about this?


GPU-Z logs @ stock https://docs.google.com/spreadsheet/ccc?key=0AsaDkdtgCXmidFAzWHlqNzNtbGFwVXFiWG5SbmZWLUE#gid=1
GPU-Z logs CPU OC https://docs.google.com/spreadsheet/ccc?key=0AsaDkdtgCXmidExkZk84Z3k2aGxTaTRfZzE5ek5ic1E#gid=1
CoreTemp logs @ stock https://docs.google.com/spreadsheet/ccc?key=0AsaDkdtgCXmidDlRZGZRQVh3R180Z3lmc1JhS2Fnbmc#gid=0
CoreTemp logs CPU OC https://docs.google.com/spreadsheet/ccc?key=0AsaDkdtgCXmidF95V3o5ZWIzdlo0dzVPYjdobUVnN2c#gid=0
I forgot to shorten the polling interval for CoreTemp logging but you can get the general idea there.


----------



## Alxx

How are the Temps with 1,3v Vcore when Gaming ?
I cant see your screenshots.


----------



## jordantoine

Sorry, I didn't have the privacy settings correct. I fixed that. I didn't bother to log this time at 1.3 but in firestrike @ 1.24 I got up around 70c during the combined test at the end. Didn't log during any gaming sessions, just reverted back to default after confirming the bad performance.


----------



## Alxx

Your Temps look fine.
So probably no throtteling.
And you experience this only with Games the bad performance ?
These shots are with 1,23 Vcore ?
Because with 1,3v it can be really different.
Are CPU Benchmarks doing allright ?


----------



## jordantoine

Anything where I have to display 3d. Games, Benchmarking software. Haven't tried rendering a video or anything like that.

one possible problem I found with some googling around for this issue is PCI link width not being x16, but I've confirmed it's x16 as it should be, so that's not the issue.


----------



## Alxx

You have this only when CPU is overclocked ?


----------



## jordantoine

Yep, that's correct. At stock settings it performs like a dream.


----------



## Alxx

And with 1,24v and 70 C° Temp same Problem ?


----------



## jordantoine

Yes, same issue. You can see it in the firestrike scores I posted.


----------



## Forceman

Have you checked for WHEA errors in the error log?


----------



## madesoda

Hi all, First off THANK YOU for this guide as this is my first overclock in many many years (back then it was just a FSB overclock and I was not very successful). I am a newbie!

I have an I5 4670k and my VID at stock setting is 1.025v. Using a Gigabyte D3HP motherboard with a 212 evo cooloer. =) (yes I am a budget guy)

I can do 4.5Ghz rock stable @1.212v and 4.4Ghz @ 1.176v with average load temps @ 70 and 66 degrees respectively, [email protected], Vrin overide Extreme and most other settings are all auto.



My question is I want to set it the volatage to a maximum of 1.212v and still use the speedstep & voltages features. So when it is idle the voltages will drop. From the guide it is stated:

"if you enable C3 power state and EIST the CPU multiplier and voltage drop together even if you have set a manual voltage without offset". However when I set the voltage to a specific value 1.212v. No matter what I enable C1e,C3,C6/C7 (every combination of on and off). The voltage never drops.

The only time It does drop is when I set the voltage on AUTO. This does not work for me at all as stated in the guide: "Leaving the VCore on "Auto" will result in pretty high auto VCore as the CPU usually over compensates." Which is true on my machine too and the voltage goes over 1.275v and my temps hit 90+ degrees on load to hit the 4.5ghz.

Does anyone else have know have any input how I should fix this?

Right now I have it just running at a consistent 4.4 @ 1.176v, but I really want to get the voltage to drop when Idle as this is my everyday work machine.

Again, thank you for this guide and the people posting very useful information.


----------



## EarlZ

Hmmm.. I think the F7 bios on the M5 has a good improvement on how stable overclocks go, I havent been able to use 4.5Ghz in extended gaming periods on f5.


----------



## jordantoine

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Forceman*
> 
> Have you checked for WHEA errors in the error log?


No, I haven't. I'll try that this evening when I get home.

forgot to say, I was doing all this on the f5 bios. Just installed f7 right before I went to bed last night, so maybe there's a chance that'll help.


----------



## Tass666

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *madesoda*
> 
> My question is I want to set it the volatage to a maximum of 1.212v and still use the speedstep & voltages features. So when it is idle the voltages will drop. From the guide it is stated:
> 
> "if you enable C3 power state and EIST the CPU multiplier and voltage drop together even if you have set a manual voltage without offset". However when I set the voltage to a specific value 1.212v. No matter what I enable C1e,C3,C6/C7 (every combination of on and off). The voltage never drops.
> 
> The only time It does drop is when I set the voltage on AUTO. This does not work for me at all as stated in the guide: "Leaving the VCore on "Auto" will result in pretty high auto VCore as the CPU usually over compensates." Which is true on my machine too and the voltage goes over 1.275v and my temps hit 90+ degrees on load to hit the 4.5ghz.
> 
> Does anyone else have know have any input how I should fix this?
> 
> Right now I have it just running at a consistent 4.4 @ 1.176v, but I really want to get the voltage to drop when Idle as this is my everyday work machine.
> 
> Again, thank you for this guide and the people posting very useful information.


Don't use Windows High Perfomance energy saving profile. Create a new one and put everything as in High Profile but name it different. It should start droping voltages now.


----------



## xtreemeNoob

for a x44 core i set uncore at x36 and all c states enabled, this decrease the vcore and the core multi at idle but the uncore remains at x36 no matter what i do, if i don touch the uncore multi it decrease at idle, weird problem.

Board is UD3H.


----------



## Forceman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *madesoda*
> 
> Hi all, First off THANK YOU for this guide as this is my first overclock in many many years (back then it was just a FSB overclock and I was not very successful). I am a newbie!
> 
> I have an I5 4670k and my VID at stock setting is 1.025v. Using a Gigabyte D3HP motherboard with a 212 evo cooloer. =) (yes I am a budget guy)
> 
> I can do 4.5Ghz rock stable @1.212v and 4.4Ghz @ 1.176v with average load temps @ 70 and 66 degrees respectively, [email protected], Vrin overide Extreme and most other settings are all auto.
> 
> 
> 
> My question is I want to set it the volatage to a maximum of 1.212v and still use the speedstep & voltages features. So when it is idle the voltages will drop. From the guide it is stated:
> 
> "if you enable C3 power state and EIST the CPU multiplier and voltage drop together even if you have set a manual voltage without offset". However when I set the voltage to a specific value 1.212v. No matter what I enable C1e,C3,C6/C7 (every combination of on and off). The voltage never drops.
> 
> The only time It does drop is when I set the voltage on AUTO. This does not work for me at all as stated in the guide: "Leaving the VCore on "Auto" will result in pretty high auto VCore as the CPU usually over compensates." Which is true on my machine too and the voltage goes over 1.275v and my temps hit 90+ degrees on load to hit the 4.5ghz.
> 
> Does anyone else have know have any input how I should fix this?
> 
> Right now I have it just running at a consistent 4.4 @ 1.176v, but I really want to get the voltage to drop when Idle as this is my everyday work machine.
> 
> Again, thank you for this guide and the people posting very useful information.


Enable all the CPU states (enable, not Auto), enable EIST, set Balanced in the Windows Power Plan, and check the voltage using HWInfo or HWMonitor not CPU-Z. See if that helps.


----------



## madesoda

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Tass666*
> 
> Don't use Windows High Perfomance energy saving profile. Create a new one and put everything as in High Profile but name it different. It should start droping voltages now.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Forceman*
> 
> Enable all the CPU states (enable, not Auto), enable EIST, set Balanced in the Windows Power Plan, and check the voltage using HWInfo or HWMonitor not CPU-Z. See if that helps.


Thanks for your responses, tried both and both does not work, voltage still static. I am running it at 4.5ghz at 1.21v now..

As you can see in my 2nd image the SpeedStep is working in HWinfo but the voltage will not drop and I created a diff profile


----------



## Forceman

Set the min processor state lower (like 5%) and check the Vcore on the HWInfo monitoring page. The page you have in the screenshot is showing VID, which isn't going to change. Either go to the Sensors tab, or open it in sensors only mode. Should look like this:


----------



## madesoda

Wooohooo!!! So it was working the whole time, I just didnt know where to look - tolda ya i was a noobie... haha Thank you forceman


----------



## deepor

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *madesoda*
> 
> 
> 
> Wooohooo!!! So it was working the whole time, I just didnt know where to look - tolda ya i was a noobie... haha Thank you forceman


I think that particular CPU-Z version is broken and at fault. It shows VID instead of VCore.


----------



## EarlZ

@madesoda

You may need to change the minimum processor state to 1%


----------



## madesoda

Thanks guys, I decided to enable all the states except EIST (speedstep). I think this is best setting for everyday use, as I will always get the clocked speed, but not mass voltage on the cpu when idle.

If I go with a video card and turn off intel 4600 HD, do you think temps will go even lower?


----------



## jordantoine

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Forceman*
> 
> Have you checked for WHEA errors in the error log?


OK, I'm looking in event viewer right now, and I don't know exactly what I'm looking for, but there are 0 Hardware Events.

I did just get a couple of errors that popped up in System, though. there are two similar ones showing up repeatedly.

System
Quote:


> - Provider
> 
> [ Name] nvlddmkm
> 
> - EventID 14
> 
> [ Qualifiers] 49322
> 
> Level 2
> 
> Task 0
> 
> Keywords 0x80000000000000
> 
> - TimeCreated
> 
> [ SystemTime] 2013-08-06T21:44:36.978503100Z
> 
> EventRecordID 25484
> 
> Channel System
> 
> Computer Jordan-PC
> 
> Security
> 
> - EventData
> 
> \Device\Video7
> 0092(1e58) 00000000 00000000
> 0000000002003000000000000E00AAC0000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000


And
Quote:


> System
> 
> - Provider
> 
> [ Name] nvlddmkm
> 
> - EventID 14
> 
> [ Qualifiers] 49322
> 
> Level 2
> 
> Task 0
> 
> Keywords 0x80000000000000
> 
> - TimeCreated
> 
> [ SystemTime] 2013-08-06T21:46:19.580371600Z
> 
> EventRecordID 25495
> 
> Channel System
> 
> Computer Jordan-PC
> 
> Security
> 
> - EventData
> 
> \Device\Video7
> 0092(1e4c) 00000000 00000000
> 0000000002003000000000000E00AAC0000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000


----------



## Tass666

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *EarlZ*
> 
> @madesoda
> 
> You may need to change the minimum processor state to 1%


EarlZ, what is this minimum processor state about, voltage or frecuency?

Will turning it to 1% have any downside against default 5%?

What about turning it to 0%?

Thanks!


----------



## Forceman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Tass666*
> 
> EarlZ, what is this minimum processor state about, voltage or frecuency?
> 
> Will turning it to 1% have any downside against default 5%?
> 
> What about turning it to 0%?
> 
> Thanks!


It won't go lower than 800 MHz no matter what you have in there, so as long as it is low enough to get to 800 MHz (whatever % that works out to) you should be fine. The 5% default works just fine.


----------



## Forceman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jordantoine*
> 
> OK, I'm looking in event viewer right now, and I don't know exactly what I'm looking for, but there are 0 Hardware Events.
> 
> I did just get a couple of errors that popped up in System, though. there are two similar ones showing up repeatedly.
> 
> System
> And


Going from memory, it is under software, microsoft, windows, and then look for Kernel-WHEA errors. Only the errors matter, not the warnings.


----------



## jordantoine

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Forceman*
> 
> Going from memory, it is under software, microsoft, windows, and then look for Kernel-WHEA errors. Only the errors matter, not the warnings.


I have a couple errors here, but they're from last night. Nothing from when I was testing when I got home from work earlier.
I had a couple hard-locks while I was adjusting settings in the BIOS last night. I'm not sure if this matches up with those times, or whether that would even spawn these errors.


Spoiler: Error 1



System

- Provider

[ Name] Microsoft-Windows-Kernel-WHEA
[ Guid] {7B563579-53C8-44E7-8236-0F87B9FE6594}

EventID 20

Version 0

Level 4

Task 0

Opcode 0

Keywords 0x4000000000000800

- TimeCreated

[ SystemTime] 2013-08-06T01:22:38.904002500Z

EventRecordID 1

Correlation

- Execution

[ ProcessID] 4
[ ThreadID] 80

Channel Microsoft-Windows-Kernel-WHEA/Errors

Computer Jordan-PC

- Security

[ UserID] S-1-5-18

- EventData

Length 928
RawData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
]





Spoiler: error 2



System

- Provider

[ Name] Microsoft-Windows-Kernel-WHEA
[ Guid] {7B563579-53C8-44E7-8236-0F87B9FE6594}

EventID 20

Version 0

Level 4

Task 0

Opcode 0

Keywords 0x4000000000000800

- TimeCreated

[ SystemTime] 2013-08-06T01:28:23.872802400Z

EventRecordID 2

Correlation

- Execution

[ ProcessID] 4
[ ThreadID] 92

Channel Microsoft-Windows-Kernel-WHEA/Errors

Computer Jordan-PC

- Security

[ UserID] S-1-5-18

- EventData

Length 928
RawData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


----------



## Tass666

Does anybody know where are this temperature readings from in HWiNFO64?

ITE IT8728F "Temperature 3"
IRF IR3563B "VR T2" and "VR T1"
IRF IR3570 "VR T2" and "VR T1"

Is 86C to high for IRF IR3563B VR T2 sensor (the pic has been taken during full OCCT load)?

Wonder if the board have a sensor to read RAM temperatures.


----------



## owcraftsman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Tass666*
> 
> Does anybody know where are this temperature readings from in HWiNFO64?
> 
> ITE IT8728F "Temperature 3"
> IRF IR3563B "VR T2" and "VR T1"
> IRF IR3570 "VR T2" and "VR T1"
> 
> Is 86C to high for IRF IR3563B VR T2 sensor (the pic has been taken during full OCCT load)?
> 
> Wonder if the board have a sensor to read RAM temperatures.


I believe they are as follows and not sure they are reporting accurate values.

*ITE IT8728F* is the I/O chip for the Z87 chipset it monitors/reports a temp sensor on mobo for ambient temps "System" and the Lynx Point chip "PCH" I assume temp 3 is the I/O chip temp sensor

*IRF IR3563B* is the CPU VRM I/O chip where VT1 is the VRM temp and VT2 is the actual I/O chip temp

*IRF IR3570* is the Mem VRM I/O chip where VT1 is the VRM temp and VT 2 is the actual I/O chip temp

With varied reporting form multiple system info tools it difficult for me to trust any of them right now for anything temps or voltages. I've never seen such a convoluted mess in terms of accuracy. Makes me want to go out and buy a temp reader. By feel I know my VRMs are getting substantially hot when loading and seem beyond what is being reported based on experience. My board is currently on the bench top in testing like so many other boards in the past I always do the feel test on all the major components so it's not unfamiliar territory for me.


----------



## [CyGnus]

Just bought my 4770K these CPU's are really hot i followed the guide and i am now at 4.4GHz @ 1.22v and prime95 after 2h reports 93ºc...


----------



## Forceman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *[CyGnus]*
> 
> Just bought my 4770K these CPU's are really hot i followed the guide and i am now at 4.4GHz @ 1.22v and prime95 after 2h reports 93ºc...


At least you have a decent voltage - there are chips that need 1.3V+ for 4.4.


----------



## Tass666

I'm fighting with RAM now to get it stable, got 4.3CPU and 4.0Uncore stable already.

What should i do to gain stability, lower speed or raise timing? What will have less impact in perfomance setting speed from 2.400Mhz to 2.133Mhz at something like 10-12-12-31 or staying at 2.400Mhz with looser timings, like 12-13-13-35?

Also, should i notice any difference in perfomance between CR1 and 2? I tryied both and Aida RAM bench gives same results.

What voltage for RAM is considered safe for 24/7? XMP is 1.65v, will i kill dimms with time if i use 1.7v?

Once again, thanks!


----------



## HairyGamer

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Tass666*
> 
> I'm fighting with RAM now to get it stable, got 4.3CPU and 4.0Uncore stable already.
> 
> What should i do to gain stability, lower speed or raise timing? What will have less impact in perfomance setting speed from 2.400Mhz to 2.133Mhz at something like 10-12-12-31 or staying at 2.400Mhz with looser timings, like 12-13-13-35?
> 
> Also, should i notice any difference in perfomance between CR1 and 2? I tryied both and Aida RAM bench gives same results.
> 
> What voltage for RAM is considered safe for 24/7? XMP is 1.65v, will i kill dimms with time if i use 1.7v?
> 
> Once again, thanks!


You can go to 1.9v if you really want to... DDR3 runs cool and 1.65v dimms can usually take ~2.15v max without trouble.


----------



## Tass666

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HairyGamer*
> 
> You can go to 1.9v if you really want to... DDR3 runs cool and 1.65v dimms can usually take ~2.15v max without trouble.


Yes, but this PC will be on 24/7 and is on air with no extra cooling for the ram, i want to be sure my dimms won't go barbacue









I'm using this ram:

http://www.gskill.com/en/product/f3-2400c10d-16gtx


----------



## HairyGamer

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Tass666*
> 
> Yes, but this PC will be on 24/7 and is on air with no extra cooling for the ram, i want to be sure my dimms won't go barbacue
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'm using this ram:
> 
> http://www.gskill.com/en/product/f3-2400c10d-16gtx


I'm using the same RAM - see the size of those heat spreaders? If you have decent airflow and keep it under 1.9V you should be fine. I'd keep it under 1.8v for 24/7 but that's just being conservative.


----------



## Tass666

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HairyGamer*
> 
> I'm using the same RAM - see the size of those heat spreaders? If you have decent airflow and keep it under 1.9V you should be fine. I'd keep it under 1.8v for 24/7 but that's just being conservative.


Thanks bud









I will raise it to 1.8v and see if is stable.

One more thing, i can set BIOS to 1.650v but the VRAM readings will be like 1.644v, and i can set bios to 1.657v and vRAM will read ~1.655v.

Which of the both should i use if i want to stay at 1.65v to be following XMP specs? I know it would be better to use a multimeter but i want to know about BIOS settings.


----------



## HairyGamer

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Tass666*
> 
> Thanks bud
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I will raise it to 1.8v and see if is stable.
> 
> One more thing, i can set BIOS to 1.650v but the VRAM readings will be like 1.644v, and i can set bios to 1.657v and vRAM will read ~1.655v.
> 
> Which of the both should i use if i want to stay at 1.65v to be following XMP specs? I know it would be better to use a multimeter but i want to know about BIOS settings.


Doesn't really matter - being off by .006 volts is nothing that your RAM is going to notice. If you want to be safe then stick with the 1.657v since that's slightly over stock instead of being under. It really won't make a difference with that small of a voltage.


----------



## jordantoine

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jordantoine*
> 
> Yeah, temps were fine when I had more modest voltages and power saving features on.
> Here's the post from last time I tested, and some temperature logs from those runs
> GPU-Z logs @ stock https://docs.google.com/spreadsheet/ccc?key=0AsaDkdtgCXmidFAzWHlqNzNtbGFwVXFiWG5SbmZWLUE#gid=1
> GPU-Z logs CPU OC https://docs.google.com/spreadsheet/ccc?key=0AsaDkdtgCXmidExkZk84Z3k2aGxTaTRfZzE5ek5ic1E#gid=1
> CoreTemp logs @ stock https://docs.google.com/spreadsheet/ccc?key=0AsaDkdtgCXmidDlRZGZRQVh3R180Z3lmc1JhS2Fnbmc#gid=0
> CoreTemp logs CPU OC https://docs.google.com/spreadsheet/ccc?key=0AsaDkdtgCXmidF95V3o5ZWIzdlo0dzVPYjdobUVnN2c#gid=0
> I forgot to shorten the polling interval for CoreTemp logging but you can get the general idea there.


Thought I'd update this. I did the 2nd group of settings in that post (1.24 vcore) and only 43 multiplier and it seems to be OK. Guess I wasn't giving it enough juice and went way overboard with the other settings. Thought I might be able to do higher OC at this vcore given the VID guidelines but I'll take what I have now, I guess.


----------



## [CyGnus]

I've been testing the CPU and come up with a doubt, if i test it with prime 95 it goes to 93/94ºc but with LinX it stays on the low 80's why is that? (with my 3570K LinX is way more aggressive with haswell is the other way around?)


----------



## deepor

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *[CyGnus]*
> 
> I've been testing the CPU and come up with a doubt, if i test it with prime 95 it goes to 93/94ºc but with LinX it stays on the low 80's why is that? (with my 3570K LinX is way more aggressive with haswell is the other way around?)


LinX (and IBT) are just front ends for Intel's linpack benchmark. The linpack library LinX uses for you isn't the newest or the right one, I'd guess. If the GFlops are strangely low, that's a sign it doesn't use AVX instructions for you. That could also be Windows 7 without SP1 installed.

You should also think about not using prime95 and IBT and LinX anymore or at least not for hours of testing. AIDA64's stress test is apparently built with input from Intel to keep temperatures in check on Haswell, and things like LinX aren't recommended. People also report they can run stress tests fine, but normal use like encoding x264 video is still very likely to crash and is a better stability test.


----------



## [CyGnus]

deepor thanks will try AIDA64









PS: 4.5GHz @ 1.25v 30min in Aida64 tops at 84ºc


----------



## ehume

For overclocking Haswell, it is best to recall that it has AVX and AVX2 instructions. When I found a version of LinX that had Linpack 10, the cpu ran hotter than with plain LinX. Then I found Linpack 11 (here). With Linpack 11, LinX runs one rep then shuts down.

So I ran Linpack using the batch file. I noticed that it was not using all the threads appropriately. I asked about this on AT, and was directed to some Intel discussions. Then I found a link to another Intel discussion which described how having HT available actually slows Linpack down. So I disabled HT in BIOS. Then I was able to run Linpack 11, maxing out the cores. But it also ran very hot.

So: my cpu is stable on old LinX with pre-10 Linpack at 4.7GHz. But with Linpack 11 it throttles due to overheating. So now I run at 4.3GHz. YMMV.


----------



## Tass666

In order to consider my system stable, how many hours/clycles of the following stress programs should i pass?

IntelBurnTest
AidaStress
OCCT
Did i miss any program?

The only one i have used is OCCT and i always try to reach 8h of it running.

Would you considere a system stable if it passes IntelBurnTest and Aida, but not OCCT?

Thanks!


----------



## Cyro999

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Tass666*
> 
> In order to consider my system stable, how many hours/clycles of the following stress programs should i pass?
> 
> IntelBurnTest
> AidaStress
> OCCT
> Did i miss any program?
> 
> The only one i have used is OCCT and i always try to reach 8h of it running.
> 
> Would you considere a system stable if it passes IntelBurnTest and Aida, but not OCCT?
> 
> Thanks!


I've been extremely unstable on CPU side while passing IBT, adia and prime, so don't just judge on stress tests


----------



## Tass666

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Cyro999*
> 
> I've been extremely unstable on CPU side while passing IBT, adia and prime, so don't just judge on stress tests


How should i test it, h264 encode, gaming?

Thanks.


----------



## Cyro999

Yea, both. I use x264 and multiple games, for a while i had instability entirely on CPU that would fail within sometimes 5 seconds, sometimes 10 minutes on x264 that i passed 24 hours of prime with, and i hear people failing in games all the time after passing stress tests, it seems appropriate to test in x264/games as well as other stress tests

Because of added heat my stress testing now would consist of linpack without avx, x264, and some avx1 tests, ht off for etc 24 hour-avx-enabled-prime for heat reasons. That way i can make a 24/7 OC with avx and ht on, nothing aside from an increased-heat-due-to-avx stress test would make hot, and there's not anything real world that somebody who was "avx stable" or "avx2 stable" can run that i can't, some people want to do that though. If i see benefits of testing long term with those tests and the temperatures they bring with them i'l do it, but if everybody was overclocking on avx2 stress tests and voltages, they'd be running like 1.15v and 90c, so stress testing is kinda an individual thing i think.


----------



## HairyGamer

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Tass666*
> 
> How should i test it, h264 encode, gaming?
> 
> Thanks.


Gaming seems to be the quickest way to get a feel for whether or not you're stable... then mix in some encoding and stress testing such as Aida/Prime/OCCT but don't start with those as they're largely a waste of time as most Haswell owners (including myself) are beginning to figure out. I was passing hours and hours of testing, only to fail instantly in games - so start with gaming. BF3 multiplayer, Crysis, etc.

In the end, test mostly with what you'll be using the PC for. Mine is for gaming and video converting so that's how I tested.


----------



## EarlZ

I use games and handbreak for my testing since those are the things I do on my PC. What guys do you use for your h.264 encoding ?


----------



## Cyro999

x264, or a frontend like MeGUI


----------



## madesoda

I used this for x264 benching/ testing on my machine.

http://www.techarp.com/showarticle.aspx?artno=520


----------



## 5tormyweather

Question. Running my CPU at 4.7ghz instead of 4.3 and HWMonitor is saying I'm getting these temps: 34. 35. 36. 33. and Package 35. Is that right? Can that be true with air cooling? Thanks.


----------



## Forceman

At idle, sure.


----------



## ChrisB17

Uhg im having a hell of a time trying to get stable.

4.5ghz 1.272vcore
4ghz uncore
1.2 ring
1.65 ram
0.050+ on imc

Thos was 48hr prime stable 2 weeks ago. And now all of a sudden I am getting critical error 41 im event viewer. And bsod shows memory.dmp.


----------



## HairyGamer

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ChrisB17*
> 
> Uhg im having a hell of a time trying to get stable.
> 
> 4.5ghz 1.272vcore
> 4ghz uncore
> 1.2 ring
> 1.65 ram
> 0.050+ on imc
> 
> Thos was 48hr prime stable 2 weeks ago. And now all of a sudden I am getting critical error 41 im event viewer. And bsod shows memory.dmp.


Lower the uncore to 38 and see what happens...

What is your VRIN set to?

Try 1.85 or 1.9 and see what happens.


----------



## ehume

Definitely when you set Vrin above Auto, you must bump the Vrin Override from 1.8 to 1.9 or even 2v.


----------



## [CyGnus]

I have no issues with these settings:

VRin 1.8v
4.5 Ghz 1.251vcore
4.2GHz Uncore
1.2 ring
1.64 ram @ 2400MHz
+0.03 on imc


----------



## Tass666

I found the stable voltage for my Uncore, i need VRING at 1.2v.

Now the question is, if i use offset mode, will the pic below make it 1.2v max? I mean, seems is at 1.05 with an offset of +0.15 that should sum 1.2v. Am i right?



Would you recomend to leave it at 1.2v always, or use the offset mode as in the screenshot?

Is there any program to read realtime voltage from VRING to check what voltage is it using at idle and load? I can't do it with Aida, HWINFO, GTL nor HWMonitor.

Thx!


----------



## ChrisB17

Here are my settings that I am "Trying" to get stable. Ever since the bios update I am having issues getting this stable. Help would be GREATLY APPRECIATED!


----------



## Forceman

That bug check screenshot makes it look like a 124 error (see the 124 in bug parameter 4). What's your cache/uncore set to? Have you tried more Vcore - 1.25V might not be enough for 45.


----------



## ChrisB17

My uncore is 4.0 ghz. And my voltage for 4.5 is 1.272-1.284

Do my other voltages look ok? Not to much?

*edit* and keep in mind this PC ran prime for 48hrs and AIDA 64 for 12hrs stable. All of a sudden I get crashes?


----------



## gravimag

i have 4.9GHz absolutely stable with 1.33V Vcore, 1.8V VRIN, 1.05V Vring... for some reason i can't make it stable at 5.0GHz... i tried 1.4V Vcore, 2.2V VRIN, 1.15V Vring, but still crashing when gaming...


----------



## adamlee05

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gravimag*
> 
> i have 4.9GHz absolutely stable with 1.33V Vcore, 1.8V VRIN, 1.05V Vring... for some reason i can't make it stable at 5.0GHz... i tried 1.4V Vcore, 2.2V VRIN, 1.15V Vring, but still crashing when gaming...


Diminishing returns. You're trying to pump a hell of a lot of extra voltage, at unsafe levels, simply for an extra 100mhz that you can't notice outside of benches. I'm stable at 4.9/1.30, but 5.0 requires ~1.4 for me. Not worth it and not good for the life of the chip.

Welcome to the 4.9 club


----------



## Alxx

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ChrisB17*
> 
> My uncore is 4.0 ghz. And my voltage for 4.5 is 1.272-1.284
> 
> Do my other voltages look ok? Not to much?
> 
> *edit* and keep in mind this PC ran prime for 48hrs and AIDA 64 for 12hrs stable. All of a sudden I get crashes?


You should try lower your Vrin.
I tested two I5 4670K and none needed more then 1,8 Vrin for 4,4, 4,5 Ghz (Uncore 39, LLC extreme).

Maybe you can lower Vring too 4,5. I am fine with 1,05-1,1v but I don't know how that relates with 2133 Mhz Ram. I use 1866 Mhz.


----------



## Fahrenheit85

How are you guys reading your BSODs? Mine go away before I can see what they say


----------



## Forceman

There's a way to turn off the auto-reboot, I think. In the Windows options.


----------



## deepor

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Fahrenheit85*
> 
> How are you guys reading your BSODs? Mine go away before I can see what they say


There's an entry in the event viewer for the BSOD and you might want to take a look at a program named "BlueScreenView". In the event viewer, you have to translate decimal error numbers into hex yourself. For example it says "bug check code 292" in the event viewer and 292 = 0x124, so that entry would be the "124" BSOD people talk about. I didn't try that BlueScreenView program, but I've seen people recommend it.


----------



## Cyro999

Quote:


> *edit* and keep in mind this PC ran prime for 48hrs and AIDA 64 for 12hrs stable. All of a sudden I get crashes? thinking.gif


So you see Prime is a bad indicator for Haswell stability


----------



## HairyGamer

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Cyro999*
> 
> So you see Prime is a bad indicator for Haswell stability


I've said this a million times in this thread (maybe you're new to the thread and missed it) but P95, OCCT, Aida64, all of them are *completely useless* for determining stability on Haswell. I passed 12 hrs of every stress test out there only to fail instantly upon gaming at only 4.5GHz. Then I started over again with stock clocks etc, began using games to test for "initial stability" as I call it, and worked up to 4.8GHz with no trouble at all. After gaming for many hours, I tested with H.264 encoding and *THEN* I ran those useless stability tests for hours on end. In no circumstance was I able to play BF3 multi for one hour and then fail *any* other "test" I could throw at my OC.

Test with games for the quickest result - then move onto testing with what the PC will be used for most - I game and edit video so that's how I tested. Some will say they don't game so why test with games? Because it will find instabilities faster than stability tests 99% of the time on Haswell, and will also sniff out instabilities that tests such as P95 seem to miss on Haswell.


----------



## Tass666

OCCT is getting me crazy tbh, i found 8h stable settings. Then tryied to fine tune voltages, lowering them a little but always crashed so i went back to the previously stable settings and now with those settings i can't pass 3h of OCCT :S i don't get it, keep getting 124 when i didn't have it before.

I will follow your advice and change testing method, so i need some help, this is the pattern i will use for testing:

4h of game testing using Adrenaline Crysis 2 Benchmark Tool, that is a total of 180 runs of the demos, 60 for each map.
10 runs of Intel Burn Test using MAX memory.
4 runs of Memtest using all tests and all CPUs in parallel.
12h of AIDA using 1GB RAM and stressing CPU, FPU, CACHE and System Memory at same time.
8h of H264 encoding using XVID4PSP 6 and encoding H264 Avatar film to H264 (lower quality).

If i pass every of the above tests, but i keep failing in OCCT 8h, would you consider the OC right?

Any advice will be welcome guys.

Thanks!


----------



## EarlZ

[quote name="Tass666" url="/t/1401976/the-gigabyte-z87-haswell-overclocking-oc-guide/940#post_20585576"

I will follow your advice and change testing method, so i need some help, this is the pattern i will use for testing:

4h of game testing using Adrenaline Crysis 2 Benchmark Tool, that is a total of 180 runs of the demos, 60 for each map.
4 runs of Memtest using all tests and all CPUs in parallel.
[/quote]

Did you update your Crysis 2 to 1.9? After updating to 1.9 I get hit with the crysis2.exe has stopped working when I load the benchmark or resume a save point but not if I just replay a mission.

Also how do you set memtest to run in parallel, whats the diff is that not the default settings?


----------



## Alxx

@Tass
If you pass all the above tests and just dont pass OCCT I would say you are allright.
Maybe OCCT is not even optimized for Haswell architecture, have you taken that into consideration ?
Many People report passing Test like Prime, Linpack but fail in real world applications.
In the end it has to be stable for your personal needs. Meaning stable with the Programs you use regularly.


----------



## ChrisB17

Here is my newest latest error. This is getting ridiculous. One day this rig is 100% stable and the next it has errors galore? Doesn't make any sense and its getting VERY FRUSTRATING.


----------



## Tass666

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *EarlZ*
> 
> [quote name="Tass666" url="/t/1401976/the-gigabyte-z87-haswell-overclocking-oc-guide/940#post_20585576"
> 
> I will follow your advice and change testing method, so i need some help, this is the pattern i will use for testing:
> 
> 4h of game testing using Adrenaline Crysis 2 Benchmark Tool, that is a total of 180 runs of the demos, 60 for each map.
> 4 runs of Memtest using all tests and all CPUs in parallel.


Did you update your Crysis 2 to 1.9? After updating to 1.9 I get hit with the crysis2.exe has stopped working when I load the benchmark or resume a save point but not if I just replay a mission.

Also how do you set memtest to run in parallel, whats the diff is that not the default settings?[/quote]

Hi bud, the Crysis i have is the Maximum Edition, it's 1.9 with DX11 and High Res textures. Using that, it works flawless, only thing i need to do is to play it to 1st save point before launching the bench.

When you run memtest the CPU section lets you choose "parallel". Means every CPU will be used at same time, otherway just 1 CPU at a time.


----------



## Tass666

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Alxx*
> 
> @Tass
> If you pass all the above tests and just dont pass OCCT I would say you are allright.
> Maybe OCCT is not even optimized for Haswell architecture, have you taken that into consideration ?
> Many People report passing Test like Prime, Linpack but fail in real world applications.
> In the end it has to be stable for your personal needs. Meaning stable with the Programs you use regularly.


I understand, but my concern is that if my system is not 100% stable, when it founds a glitch say compressing H264 or rendering Autocad, whatever, will it just be a .exe crash, a BSOD or lockup? Because i would't mind that, but the problem is if the result of that glitch was an unacurate sucessful render or a corrupted H264 end file, you know what i mean?


----------



## Alxx

I think then you will have to study log Files, error reports etc.


----------



## HairyGamer

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ChrisB17*
> 
> 
> 
> Here is my newest latest error. This is getting ridiculous. One day this rig is 100% stable and the next it has errors galore? Doesn't make any sense and its getting VERY FRUSTRATING.


Look here for the BSOD erros:



101 - add vdimm
124 - add vcore

The OverClockers BSOD code list:
BSOD codes for overclocking
0x101 = increase vcore
0x124 = increase/decrease QPI/VTT first, if not increase/decrease vcore...have to test to see which one it is
on i7 45nm, usually means too little VVT/QPI for the speed of Uncore
on i7 32nm SB, usually means too little vCore
0x0A = unstable RAM/IMC, increase QPI first, if that doesn't work increase vcore
0x1A = Memory management error. It usually means a bad stick of Ram. Test with Memtest or whatever you prefer. Try raising your Ram voltage
0x1E = increase vcore
0x3B = increase vcore
0x3D = increase vcore
0xD1 = QPI/VTT, increase/decrease as necessary, can also be unstable Ram, raise Ram voltage
0x9C = QPI/VTT most likely, but increasing vcore has helped in some instances
0x50 = RAM timings/Frequency or uncore multi unstable, increase RAM voltage or adjust QPI/VTT, or lower uncore if you're higher than 2x
0x109 = Not enough or too Much memory voltage
0x116 = Low IOH (NB) voltage, GPU issue (most common when running multi-GPU/overclocking GPU)
0x7E = Corrupted OS file, possibly from overclocking. Run sfc /scannow and chkdsk /r

BSOD Codes for SandyBridge
0x124 = add/remove vcore or QPI/VTT voltage (usually Vcore, once it was QPI/VTT)
0x101 = add more vcore
0x50 = RAM timings/Frequency add DDR3 voltage or add QPI/VTT
0x1E = add more vcore
0x3B = add more vcore
0xD1 = add QPI/VTT voltage
"0x9C = QPI/VTT most likely, but increasing vcore has helped in some instances"
0X109 = add DDR3 voltage
0x0A = add QPI/VTT voltage


----------



## Tass666

Silly question, but, what is QPI/VTT on Haswell? VRING? My BSOD are also 124s.


----------



## Bartouille

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Tass666*
> 
> Silly question, but, what is QPI/VTT on Haswell? VRING? My BSOD are also 124s.


I think its VRIN

edit: meh not so sure about it, could be vring too


----------



## Cyro999

Quote:


> I think its VRIN


It's not

Reference those bsod codes, don't rely on them the list is different for every cpu arch and sometimes even individual ones (i only get 124's when not enough vcore for example; but many people report 101's)


----------



## Forceman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Tass666*
> 
> Silly question, but, what is QPI/VTT on Haswell? VRING? My BSOD are also 124s.


A combination of Vring, VCCSA and VCCIOD, I'd say.

I found raising VCCSA a touch (+0.05) let me drop quite a bit in Vcore - from 1.335 to 1.32 with IBT and x264, and from 1.335 to 1.30 with IBT (still crashed in x264 at that voltage).


----------



## EarlZ

Ive found a work around for the 1.9 crashing, its a known issue and had to use other methods to make it run properly. The next minor problem is that it sets my HDTV to 24p mode though with vsync off i guess its ok.

For parallel are we talking about memtest86+ ?


----------



## Tass666

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *EarlZ*
> 
> Ive found a work around for the 1.9 crashing, its a known issue and had to use other methods to make it run properly. The next minor problem is that it sets my HDTV to 24p mode though with vsync off i guess its ok.
> 
> For parallel are we talking about memtest86+ ?


Yes, parallel is about latest memtest, in EFI mode is under CPU section.

About Crysis 2, vsync off with TV at 24p will be good for bench but not for playing.


----------



## Zvejniex

Did play around with the voltage, got an 101 error. Is it vrin? Because i did several tests at same vcore, but different vrins 1.7-1.9 and got 101, but going from 1.7-1.9 at 1.2vcore hardly gave any benifit.


----------



## iRUSH

I just picked up an i5 4670k and UD4H. Haswell overclocking options are enormous compared to sandy/ivy. Time to get my feet wet.

Thanks for great thread guys.


----------



## josephimports

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Zvejniex*
> 
> Did play around with the voltage, got an 101 error. Is it vrin? Because i did several tests at same vcore, but different vrins 1.7-1.9 and got 101, but going from 1.7-1.9 at 1.2vcore hardly gave any benifit.


While finding stability at 47x, it would only crash with bsod 124. After finding stablility. I moved to 48x only to find bsod 101. Vcore doesnt seem to fix it. 47x is cinebench stable at 1.35v. BF3 stable at 1.40. 48x crashes in cinebench with up to 1.46v. bsod 101. Temps never pass 80c..









L310B562
4770k delidded
zalman cnps20lq
gigabyte ud4h
f7 mod bios
1333 9-9-9-24-1t

47x
offset +.270
vid 1.40v
vcore load 1.396v
vcore max 1.416v
vcore min. .024v (hwinfo64







)

vrin 1.9v
vrin llc turbo
all c states enabled
uncore 42
ring/cache voltage offset +.200


----------



## Cyro999

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *josephimports*
> 
> While finding stability at 47x, it would only crash with bsod 124. After finding stablility. I moved to 48x only to find bsod 101. Vcore doesnt seem to fix it. 47x is cinebench stable at 1.35v. BF3 stable at 1.40. 48x crashes in cinebench with up to 1.46v. bsod 101. Temps never pass 80c..
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> L310B562
> 4770k delidded
> zalman cnps20lq
> gigabyte ud4h
> f7 mod bios
> 1333 9-9-9-24-1t
> 
> 47x
> offset +.270
> vid 1.40v
> vcore load 1.396v
> vcore max 1.416v
> vcore min. .024v (hwinfo64
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> )
> 
> vrin 1.9v
> vrin llc turbo
> all c states enabled
> uncore 42
> ring/cache voltage offset +.200


I had the same issue and fixed it by... Um, not sure really. Lots of resetting settings to optimized defaults cause it somehow made stuff work, and eventually raised OC slowly and didn't hit the problem again. My final settings had +0.05 digital (or +0.1 to be safe) and +0.05 sa with no analog, that seems to be rock solid so far.

My uncore doesn't drop in idle now and it did before without me manually setting c-states etc all enabled - maybe set c-states to auto or disabled, see if you still hit problem. Also, i'd add a touch more vrin (not sure if you tried a little more) but that probably won't solve the infamous 0x0101 that refuses to go away no matter what volts you throw at it


----------



## Peanuts4

So running my z87 UD4H and this thing if it comes out of sleep or if I actually restart my computer my mouse will not work. I have legacy usb enabled in the BIOS but I am at a loss on how to get this thing to work. This board is pissing me off.


----------



## Tass666

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Peanuts4*
> 
> So running my z87 UD4H and this thing if it comes out of sleep or if I actually restart my computer my mouse will not work. I have legacy usb enabled in the BIOS but I am at a loss on how to get this thing to work. This board is pissing me off.


That's a known bug in Z87 southbridge. Intel released a new version of it but boards using it are been sold now so i guess yours (like my UD4H) is still PCB 1.0, not 1.1 with the new southbridge.

Check CPUz here:



If you see Rev 04, you have the buggy one, Rev 05 will be the new one.

USB should only have problems when returning from a S3 state (sleep) not when turning your computer on from a real off state. Make sure you are turning off your PC, not hibernating nor suspending it. Also, unplugging and plugging the USB should make it work again.


----------



## Forceman

That USB problem only affected flash drives, not all peripherals, and it doesn't affect ports that are supported by hubs, which most if not all of the UD4H ports are (I think there are only 2 that actually come off the chipset directly). So I doubt that's his issue.


----------



## ehume

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Peanuts4*
> 
> So running my z87 UD4H and this thing if it comes out of sleep or if I actually restart my computer my mouse will not work. I have legacy usb enabled in the BIOS but I am at a loss on how to get this thing to work. This board is pissing me off.


I had the same issue with a legacy USB mouse. When I had my 4770k/GA-Z87X-UD4H downstairs I would go to power off -- turned off power at the pancake surge protector under my monitor. When I did that I would have to unplug my old mouse and plug it back in for it to work.

Once I had it upstairs I had the system on my UPS, where the power is never off, even though the motherboard is "off." I ceased having the problem. But even better, I put my mouse on a PS/2-to-USB adapter and put my keyboard in the PS/2 port, so I have no further issues.

Maybe if we complain to Gigabyte they can fix the problem in BIOS.


----------



## Peanuts4

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Tass666*
> 
> That's a known bug in Z87 southbridge. Intel released a new version of it but boards using it are been sold now so i guess yours (like my UD4H) is still PCB 1.0, not 1.1 with the new southbridge.
> 
> Check CPUz here:
> 
> 
> 
> If you see Rev 04, you have the buggy one, Rev 05 will be the new one.
> 
> USB should only have problems when returning from a S3 state (sleep) not when turning your computer on from a real off state. Make sure you are turning off your PC, not hibernating nor suspending it. Also, unplugging and plugging the USB should make it work again.


Mine shows: Rev. 06 and Rev. C1

Also it's not just from sleep or anything its literally restarting my computer. My mouse's light will turn on with the computer and be on until windows starts then it's off.

I cannot find S3 anywhere is it known as anything else? I would trying disabling it just to try at this point.

Can anyone explain how the pwn settings work the manual does not explain it at all. The rpms aren't listed but you get choices as in "1.75 pwm value / degrees C" changing them does not seem to change their rpms.


----------



## Tass666

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Peanuts4*
> 
> Mine shows: Rev. 06 and Rev. C1
> 
> Also it's not just from sleep or anything its literally restarting my computer. My mouse's light will turn on with the computer and be on until windows starts then it's off.
> 
> I cannot find S3 anywhere is it known as anything else? I would trying disabling it just to try at this point.


Then is a total different problem i'm afraid.

Are you using Windows 8?

S3 is suspend mode (suspend to ram), S4 is hibernation (suspend to disk).

Try to connect it to a USB2.0 port.


----------



## Peanuts4

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Tass666*
> 
> Then is a total different problem i'm afraid.
> 
> Are you using Windows 8?
> 
> S3 is suspend mode (suspend to ram), S4 is hibernation (suspend to disk).
> 
> Try to connect it to a USB2.0 port.


I used the 2.0 on the top of my case and it works fine but obviously I don't want my Lian Li looking all ghetto with a cable across the top of it. But clearly it is a usb 3.0 issue. Good call on that. Any idea how to fix this? The little voice in my head that was reluctant to purchasing a Gigabyte board is screaming I told you so right now and I really hate this feeling. I'm 350 miles away from the store I bought it at so I can't just return it.


----------



## Mopar63

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Tass666*
> 
> That's a known bug in Z87 southbridge. Intel released a new version of it but boards using it are been sold now so i guess yours (like my UD4H) is still PCB 1.0, not 1.1 with the new southbridge.
> 
> Check CPUz here:
> 
> 
> 
> If you see Rev 04, you have the buggy one, Rev 05 will be the new one.
> 
> USB should only have problems when returning from a S3 state (sleep) not when turning your computer on from a real off state. Make sure you are turning off your PC, not hibernating nor suspending it. Also, unplugging and plugging the USB should make it work again.


Mines says chipset is Revision 6 and Southbridge is Revision C1????? I have the issue where my mouse does not work coming out of sleep. I also I only use USB 2.0 ports for keyboard and mouse.


----------



## Forceman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Peanuts4*
> 
> I used the 2.0 on the top of my case and it works fine but obviously I don't want my Lian Li looking all ghetto with a cable across the top of it. But clearly it is a usb 3.0 issue. Good call on that. Any idea how to fix this? The little voice in my head that was reluctant to purchasing a Gigabyte board is screaming I told you so right now and I really hate this feeling. I'm 350 miles away from the store I bought it at so I can't just return it.


S3 is sometimes called STR. You've tried all the different ports on the back? If you are using g Win 8,did you apply the hot fix? You installed the Renasas drivers?


----------



## deepor

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Peanuts4*
> 
> Mine shows: Rev. 06 and Rev. C1


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mopar63*
> 
> Mines says chipset is Revision 6 and Southbridge is Revision C1????? I have the issue where my mouse does not work coming out of sleep. I also I only use USB 2.0 ports for keyboard and mouse.


C1 = 04
C2 = 05

See here: http://www.legitreviews.com/news/15374/


----------



## Tass666

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Peanuts4*
> 
> I used the 2.0 on the top of my case and it works fine but obviously I don't want my Lian Li looking all ghetto with a cable across the top of it. But clearly it is a usb 3.0 issue. Good call on that. Any idea how to fix this? The little voice in my head that was reluctant to purchasing a Gigabyte board is screaming I told you so right now and I really hate this feeling. I'm 350 miles away from the store I bought it at so I can't just return it.


Just buy a USB port for the back of your case like this one:

http://www.miniinthebox.com/es/4-usb-2-0-interfaz-pci-deflector_p411904.html

And plug it there.

What are your settings in BIOS for EHCI and XHCI in BIOS?

Do you use BIOS or UEFI installed Windows 8? Full UEFI?

Try this, legacy OFF, XHCI HANDS OFF: ON, EHCI HANDS OFF: OFF, WIN8 FEATURES: WIN8 WHQL. FAST BOOT OFF. CSM Support NEVER (Only if you are under full UEFI). XHCI SMART AUTO.


----------



## Alxx

I have Z87 D3HP but I think UD4 is similar.
The manual shows this:

USB2 Port=a


So I would not connect Mouse or Keyboard to USB3 Port.


----------



## Peanuts4

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Forceman*
> 
> S3 is sometimes called STR. You've tried all the different ports on the back? If you are using g Win 8,did you apply the hot fix? You installed the Renasas drivers?


I am using win7, what are Renasas drivers?
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Tass666*
> 
> Just buy a USB port for the back of your case like this one:
> 
> http://www.miniinthebox.com/es/4-usb-2-0-interfaz-pci-deflector_p411904.html
> 
> And plug it there.
> 
> What are your settings in BIOS for EHCI and XHCI in BIOS?
> 
> Do you use BIOS or UEFI installed Windows 8? Full UEFI?
> 
> Try this, legacy OFF, XHCI HANDS OFF: ON, EHCI HANDS OFF: OFF, WIN8 FEATURES: WIN8 WHQL. FAST BOOT OFF. CSM Support NEVER (Only if you are under full UEFI). XHCI SMART AUTO.


If you bought a new car and the engine died would you accept someone telling you just go buy a new engine? Gigabyte can fix their garbage product, I have a few of those and I do not feel I should add MORE usb slots to a computer than has 6 I cannot use.

By disabling all of those I am fairly reluctant, what does XHCI EHCI CSM and XHCI all do exactly that would allow my mouse to work?


----------



## Forceman

The USB 3.0 drivers. Win 7 doesn't have them built-in, I don't think.


----------



## Tass666

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Alxx*
> 
> I have Z87 D3HP but I think UD4 is similar.
> The manual shows this:
> 
> USB2 Port=a
> 
> 
> So I would not connect Mouse or Keyboard to USB3 Port.


UD4H doesn't have any USB2.0 port on the back, is just thru internal connectors.


----------



## Tass666

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Peanuts4*
> 
> I am using win7, what are Renasas drivers?
> If you bought a new car and the engine died would you accept someone telling you just go buy a new engine? Gigabyte can fix their garbage product, I have a few of those and I do not feel I should add MORE usb slots to a computer than has 6 I cannot use.
> 
> By disabling all of those I am fairly reluctant, what does XHCI EHCI CSM and XHCI all do exactly that would allow my mouse to work?


XHCI is the USB3 controller, EHCI is the USB2 one. Enabling XHCI smart you make every USB port 2 or 3 been controlled by XHCI. CSM is the Compatibility Support Module, it'smission is to let you boot non UEFI software in UEFI systems. If you are 100% UEFI, that is UEFI Operating System, UEFI LAN, UEFI GFX Card, and any expansion card you have (like integrated MARVELL SATA, etc), the you should disable it to make sure everything runs thru UEFI, making the boot faster. And on the top of all that, that configuration makes my mice work tied to a RENESAS USB3.0 port









You have 2 kind of USB ports on your MOBO, the native Intel ports thru the chipset and then Gigabyte added a USB HUB to put more ports, that hub is made by RENESAS. I think every port in the back of UD4H is a RENESAS port and only the 2 that come from one of the 2 internal headers are direct from the chipset.

Also, is not GB fault, the bug is in Intel's chipset. Anyway, you are right, if this bug doesn't let your mobo work as intended you should claim an exchange for a new PCB1.1 one at GB. I never did it because i disable every sleep state, so the bug doesn't bother me. If i was you, i would claim a return or upgrade. In theory (been a bug in hardware), it can't be fixed with a BIOS (software) update.


----------



## Fahrenheit85

Wait they have a PCB1.1 of the UD4H? I always have to struggle when i reinstall windows


----------



## Peanuts4

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Tass666*
> 
> XHCI is the USB3 controller, EHCI is the USB2 one. Enabling XHCI smart you make every USB port 2 or 3 been controlled by XHCI. CSM is the Compatibility Support Module, it'smission is to let you boot non UEFI software in UEFI systems. If you are 100% UEFI, that is UEFI Operating System, UEFI LAN, UEFI GFX Card, and any expansion card you have (like integrated MARVELL SATA, etc), the you should disable it to make sure everything runs thru UEFI, making the boot faster. And on the top of all that, that configuration makes my mice work tied to a RENESAS USB3.0 port
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You have 2 kind of USB ports on your MOBO, the native Intel ports thru the chipset and then Gigabyte added a USB HUB to put more ports, that hub is made by RENESAS. I think every port in the back of UD4H is a RENESAS port and only the 2 that come from one of the 2 internal headers are direct from the chipset.
> 
> Also, is not GB fault, the bug is in Intel's chipset. Anyway, you are right, if this bug doesn't let your mobo work as intended you should claim an exchange for a new PCB1.1 one at GB. I never did it because i disable every sleep state, so the bug doesn't bother me. If i was you, i would claim a return or upgrade. In theory (been a bug in hardware), it can't be fixed with a BIOS (software) update.


Well that did not help. I was unable to change CSM SUpport, it shows up as Always but is blacked out. I'm unable to change it.

I contacted Gigabyte or requested an assistance so we will see. Didn't the Z68's have a bug when they first came out as well I remember Intel having another bug recently.


----------



## Tass666

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Peanuts4*
> 
> Well that did not help. I was unable to change CSM SUpport, it shows up as Always but is blacked out. I'm unable to change it.
> 
> I contacted Gigabyte or requested an assistance so we will see. Didn't the Z68's have a bug when they first came out as well I remember Intel having another bug recently.


I think it is not avaliable because Win8 features is not in "Win 8" or "Win 8 WHQL". Anyway, i doubt that alone would solve the issue. Let's wait for GB answer


----------



## Alxx

@Peanuts4

Have you tried updating your Bios ?
I had some Problems and a Bios Update solved that.
But maybe your Problem is a different matter.


----------



## Starkey

Haswell 4770k
CPU: 4600mhz @ 1.2v
Cache: 4300mhz @ 1.15v
Ram: 2000mhz Dominator GT OC @2400mhz 9.12.11.30 ComRate 2

Gigabyte UD4 Mobo with latest Bios

I previously had a Max VI Hero that could not boot the same chip at 1.27v. This is my second 4770k and my second Maximus VI Hero. I would not recommend ASUS to anyone right now. Gigabyte is strong, and works much much better.

Thank you for this guide Sin. This guide led me to try this Gigabyte Mobo.


----------



## HairyGamer

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Starkey*
> 
> Haswell 4770k
> CPU: 4600mhz @ 1.2v
> Cache: 4300mhz @ 1.15v
> Ram: 2000mhz Dominator GT OC @2400mhz 9.12.11.30 ComRate 2
> 
> Gigabyte UD4 Mobo with latest Bios
> 
> I previously had a Max VI Hero that could not boot the same chip at 1.27v. This is my second 4770k and my second Maximus VI Hero. I would not recommend ASUS to anyone right now. Gigabyte is strong, and works much much better.
> 
> Thank you for this guide Sin. This guide led me to try this Gigabyte Mobo.


Yeah, I'm about to can my HERO also - Sad I'm going to lose $230 but I hate it and I really don't have the energy to get into it right now but I've had a lot of issues with it.


----------



## Starkey

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Bartouille*
> 
> I think its VRIN
> 
> edit: meh not so sure about it, could be vring too


I have seen memory give a 124.

Sometimes not enough ring voltage.

Even if your cache is set at 39 it may need more ring volt for your memory overclocking.

I overclock CPU 1st, then memory at my stable cpu speed. Then bump cache as I want for certain benchmarks.


----------



## Starkey

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HairyGamer*
> 
> Yeah, I'm about to can my HERO also - Sad I'm going to lose $230 but I hate it and I really don't have the energy to get into it right now but I've had a lot of issues with it.


This is my second Hero board. Frankly ... It sucks.

A friend wanted to buy it and I told him to get this UD4 I got my UD4 for only 114 at Microcenter. I will get an OC Motherboard eventually


----------



## Starkey

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *josephimports*
> 
> While finding stability at 47x, it would only crash with bsod 124. After finding stablility. I moved to 48x only to find bsod 101. Vcore doesnt seem to fix it. 47x is cinebench stable at 1.35v. BF3 stable at 1.40. 48x crashes in cinebench with up to 1.46v. bsod 101. Temps never pass 80c..
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> L310B562
> 4770k delidded
> zalman cnps20lq
> gigabyte ud4h
> f7 mod bios
> 1333 9-9-9-24-1t
> 
> 47x
> offset +.270
> vid 1.40v
> vcore load 1.396v
> vcore max 1.416v
> vcore min. .024v (hwinfo64
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> )
> 
> vrin 1.9v
> vrin llc turbo
> all c states enabled
> uncore 42
> ring/cache voltage offset +.200


90% of the time cache voltage aka ring voltage will fix the 101. When testing I usually use manual voltage as I have had better results that way.


----------



## leyzar

Thank You very much for the guide... i read throw it twice... not so simple to OC...
MY VID is 1.150 ...















Could you guys recommend some settings for this ? i want to keep it for around 2-3 years... so i woldent wanna go beyond 1.2v ... maybe 1.226 if you think that's safe for a long term OC
Motherboard is Z87x UD5H, Cooler is Noctua NH-D14, Ram is 2x4 Corsair Vengeance Pro 1.5v 1866mhz

EDIT : VIN is 1.084!!!







i had XMP one witch bumps it up to 1.150


----------



## Alxx

Disable Turbo Mode
Set multiplier to x34 4670 K
x35 4770 K
You get VID








You can run the CPU easy with 1,3 Vcore or more if the Temperatures are OK !


----------



## EarlZ

Around how much is the set and forget voltage for the uncore if we are aiming for auto (x40) 1.150 ?


----------



## Starkey

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *EarlZ*
> 
> Around how much is the set and forget voltage for the uncore if we are aiming for auto (x40) 1.150 ?


It depends on you chip. However on average 1.15 should run 43 or 44x easy. What is your base cpu VID.


----------



## Zvejniex

Hmm, declairing gaming stable clock, probably as high as im going to go on this chip for 24/7 and gaming.
4.7ghz 1.33v and 1.34 in IBT and i passed very high preset 10 runs HARDLY







My temps were very worrieng, but it held out and didnt throttle with the hyper evo 212







111gflops, my ram probably affects this speed aswell.









EDIT: - DAT HYPER EVO 212 LOL
Hah, i loled the whole time. Its raining for a while now and it seems my ambiets went down even more, sadly i cant give the precise value







I was able to pull this off. Btw, didnt finish the bench, becasuse i bet it would throttle 40000 anywyzz. Mabey you can call this as linpack stable?







But its IBT, chess stable. for sure.

Intel(R) Optimized LINPACK Benchmark data

Current date/time: Wed Aug 14 10:24:37 2013

CPU frequency: 4.698 GHz
Number of CPUs: 1
Number of cores: 4
Number of threads: 4

Parameters are set to:

Number of tests: 12
Number of equations to solve (problem size) : 1000 2000 3000 4000 5000 10000 15000 20000 25000 30000 35000 40000
Leading dimension of array : 1000 2000 3000 4000 5000 10000 15000 20000 25000 30000 35000 40000
Number of trials to run : 4 4 4 4 4 2 2 2 2 1 1 1
Data alignment value (in Kbytes) : 4 4 4 4 4 4 4 4 4 4 4 4

Maximum memory requested that can be used=4210869504, at the size=40000

=================== Timing linear equation system solver ===================

Size LDA Align. Time(s) GFlops Residual Residual(norm) Check
1000 1000 4 0.008 82.5105 1.194739e-012 4.074366e-002 pass
1000 1000 4 0.007 96.5217 1.194739e-012 4.074366e-002 pass
1000 1000 4 0.007 100.2930 1.194739e-012 4.074366e-002 pass
1000 1000 4 0.007 100.2656 1.194739e-012 4.074366e-002 pass
2000 2000 4 0.096 55.6771 4.536926e-012 3.946570e-002 pass
2000 2000 4 0.068 79.0415 4.536926e-012 3.946570e-002 pass
2000 2000 4 0.070 76.5158 4.536926e-012 3.946570e-002 pass
2000 2000 4 0.068 78.2901 4.536926e-012 3.946570e-002 pass
3000 3000 4 0.205 87.7579 8.334888e-012 3.209566e-002 pass
3000 3000 4 0.278 64.7309 8.334888e-012 3.209566e-002 pass
3000 3000 4 0.190 94.8307 8.334888e-012 3.209566e-002 pass
3000 3000 4 0.193 93.4122 8.334888e-012 3.209566e-002 pass
4000 4000 4 0.423 101.0023 1.519912e-011 3.312792e-002 pass
4000 4000 4 0.428 99.7388 1.519912e-011 3.312792e-002 pass
4000 4000 4 0.437 97.7407 1.519912e-011 3.312792e-002 pass
4000 4000 4 0.433 98.6582 1.519912e-011 3.312792e-002 pass
5000 5000 4 0.820 101.7248 2.471656e-011 3.446525e-002 pass
5000 5000 4 0.747 111.6056 2.471656e-011 3.446525e-002 pass
5000 5000 4 0.766 108.8755 2.471656e-011 3.446525e-002 pass
5000 5000 4 0.749 111.3573 2.471656e-011 3.446525e-002 pass
10000 10000 4 5.235 127.3804 9.436774e-011 3.327502e-002 pass
10000 10000 4 4.983 133.8219 9.436774e-011 3.327502e-002 pass
15000 15000 4 16.927 132.9525 2.169435e-010 3.416896e-002 pass
15000 15000 4 17.151 131.2160 2.169435e-010 3.416896e-002 pass
20000 20000 4 41.527 128.4512 3.504283e-010 3.102058e-002 pass
20000 20000 4 38.754 137.6412 3.551086e-010 3.143489e-002 pass
25000 25000 4 77.209 134.9306 5.194889e-010 2.954147e-002 pass
25000 25000 4 77.169 135.0009 1.113065e+000 6.329604e+007 pass
30000 30000 4 129.857 138.6277 7.133177e-010 2.811906e-002 pass


----------



## Cyro999

^102c









I wouldn't use linpack if gflops stayed broken/low, it'd get a lot hotter if you were running 200gflops


----------



## Zvejniex

Most likely. Its running hotter than IBT anyway.
I guess i will do mre moderate linpack when my dual channel rams arives, lol


----------



## jlc2ay

Noob to overclocking checking in here. I recently built my first computer, ran it for a couple of weeks without a hitch, and decided to delve into overclocking. I used this guide to learn about the process and utilized Sin's recommended settings as a starting point.

My setup:
i5 4670k
GB z87x-D3H
8gb (4x2) crucial ballistix memory 1600 1.35v 8-8-8-24
550w XFX bronze + power supply
Noctua 14 air cooler (Looking back, I wish I had just gotten the H100i)
MSI 760

Here is where my overclock is at:
CPU Clock Ratio: 44x
Uncore Ratio: 41x
CPU VRIN LLC: Extreme
CPU VRIN Override: 1.7v
CPU VCore: 1.25v
CPU Ring: 1.2v
Turbo: Auto
C1e/c3/c6/c7/Eist: Auto

I've run Aida64 for 24 hours (Max 80c). Several passes of IBT (high/mid 80's c), and several hours of Prime (I don't remember the temps, but it was inline with the other temps). I've also run some intensive games and programs (averaged around 50's to max of 60/61c). I think I'm ok with 4.4ghz for this desktop.

My questions are should I do anything else stress wise? Am I good here or should I try to lower voltages or change other settings? Finally, what is the life expectancy now compared to stock - barring any unexpected part failures? Thanks a lot for the help.


----------



## Alxx

If you passed all the tests etc. you are OK. 4,4 Ghz 1,25v is a moderate Overclocking and you can operate this 24/7 no problem as long as your temperatures are OK.
Also I think 1,25v is within Intel specifications. Tried to look it up, but didnt find anything at Intels website. Maybe someone else can provide accurate Information to this.
You can always try to lower voltages, but one at a time to make sure what voltage makes the system crashing.


----------



## Forceman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Alxx*
> 
> Also I think 1,25v is within Intel specifications. Tried to look it up, but didnt find anything at Intels website. Maybe someone else can provide accurate Information to this.


Unfortunately, Intel doesn't specify any kind of safe voltage range. But 1.25V should be perfectly safe. I think my chip went over that at stock.


----------



## jlc2ay

Thanks for the information. Still browsing the forums and trying to learn everything I can. I may save these settings and try to crank it up to see how far it will go - just to find out what kind of chip I have (Except temps may limit me here). I could try lower voltage for my OC, but if 1.25 isn't harmful and is stable, I figured I should just keep it.


----------



## Beatwolf

seems you did some thorough stress-testing. You should be fine. As you said maybe try a lower voltage setting. But then again 4.4 is fine on air I guess. Just started fiddling with mine as I finally got my hands on some watercooling (h100i). Testing 4.4 right now


----------



## Alxx

Here is my third I5 4670k at 4,6 Ghz 1,26 volts.
Cinebench went trough but not stable yet. But I find the Cinebench result pretty impressive for 4,6 Ghz with I5.
Not delidded yet.


I need a better Mobo


----------



## ZeusApollon

Have my cpu started dying on me?

Overclocked my 4770k, delided, with Kraken X60 up to 4.4 ghz which needed 1.32 vcore to be stable. The temps were good and topped at around 70 degrees in Prime95.
After this I have been trying to reach 4.6 ghz, and was stable (tested 2-3 hours) stress testing without overclocking the memory at 1.41 vcore.

Here is the settings I've been using trying to get 4.6 ghz stable:

vcore: 1.41-1.42
multiplier X 46
uncore/cache X 35
vRing 1.3 (1.20 - 1.3) (allso tried auto which gave 1.33)
VRIN/input 1.9 - 2.1
VCCSA 0.2 - 0.3 (Allso tried auto) Tried for offset + 0.4 during a stress test for 8 hours, after reading that stock is 0.820, + 0.4 = 1.22 (1.30 is max) which got memory on 2133 mhz stable.
VCCIOA auto
VCCIOD auto

Stress tested with Prime95 and AIDA64 and the temps topped at around 75-77 degrees.
Idle 25-30 degrees.

Yesterday I decided trying to overclock with OCCT with Linpack, AVX, all cores enabled.
Suddenly my cpu temps started rising instantley up to 100 degrees, so I stopped the stress test.

After this when I tried any stress test it instantly started raising up to 100+ degrees and had to stop it.

Repasted my cpu again, reset cmos, and reinstalled BIOS (incase something got messed up), but the same thing happended when I started stress testing, stright up to 100+ degrees.
Checked the cpu fans on the Kraken X60 heatsink, and they seem in order.

Tried to downclock to 1.20 vcore and lower cpu multiplier, but same think happened, stright to 100+ degrees.

Only thing that seem to work now are stock clocks, and even they are reaching 80-83 degrees after around 5 minutes.

So is my cpu dying on me, or can it be the motherboard that has gotten to high volts?


----------



## Forceman

What kind of paste did you use under the IHS? If you used something normal like MX-4, it probably all pumped out and now you don't have good contact between the die and IHS. It's a pretty common problem with normal TIMs. The chip going bad wouldn't cause it to get hot, it would cause ti to start failing at settings that used to be stable, so I doubt it is anything wrong with your chip.


----------



## ZeusApollon

I used Coolaboratory Liquid ultra (metal paste) under the IHS, and arctic silver 5 on top.

Repasted it again with the same, but still get just as hot?


----------



## Forceman

Sounds like you aren't getting good contact between the die and IHS - that's pretty much the same thing that happened with mine the first time I applied it. Not sure why it would have suddenly went bad though, if you used CLU.

Actually, I can imagine a situation where it happened. The initial testing you did may not have been AVX enabled, and then when you did the AVX enabled IBT testing the temps went up, which would be normal. Then you took it apart and repasted, and that repaste job wasn't as good and so you got bad contact, which is why it is hot now even at stock. But that scenario doesn't quite fit all the facts, so I don't know if that's what happened or not.


----------



## ZeusApollon

Ok, I'll try to repaste again with a new layer.
Maybe the last one was too thick, and caused bad contact.


----------



## Forceman

I mean between the die and IHS, in case that wasn't clear.


----------



## ZeusApollon

Yes where the CLU is. Maybe I had too much of it on.
Will give it a new try when I get back from work today:thumb:


----------



## ZeusApollon

You were spot on Forceman, after taking my time repasting again my temps are back to "normal". Thank you.
But must say I feel rather uncomfortable going back to the OCCT test with linpack and AVX again. Guess it's back to AIDA64 and Prime95, but the problem is it's taking too long before the errors occur, and adjusting tiny settings each time will take weeks get it stable. Any suggestions?

Started rising only the multiplier to 40, RAM at 1333 mhz at 1.5v and everything else on auto.
Theese are the voltages showing at auto:

vcore 0.912v
VIN/VRIN 1.864
VID 1.201
vRing 1.229

Testing before it needed 1.32 vcore to get 4.4 mhz stable with ram at 1866 mhz. 2133 XMP BSOD'ed.
Even at 1866 I experience some "hangs/freezing" for a couple of seconds if my computer stands on for a day or so. Wonder if it is something I can adjust on the ram voltages to adjust this?

Have tried VCCSA up to offset + 0.3, but kept DRAM at 1.65 at all time I think (Which might be high for 1866?). Have Kingston HyperX 16 GB 2400 mhz ram modules. 2133 mhz gives me BSOD (often 124), and 2400 mhz have several times failed loading even at stock cpu vcore with post message: fail, check RAM module A. (Or ram module B). Have to load default settings in BIOS again to get them to work again. Have switched both modules, and it isn't a one of them that gives the error every time. Ram module 1 can give the error in slot A2 or B2, as can ram module 2. So guess it's not the ram modules causing this?


----------



## Alxx

Most People overcome Ram issues by raising Sytem Agent, Vccioa and Vcciod (maybe +0,1v) .
Usually people with High Fequency Ram like yours.
Also some people had success by raising Vccioa and Vcciod asynchronously.


----------



## Fahrenheit85

What is the max voltage you can run 24/7 before you start to shorten the life of the chip. I'm at 1.2 for 4.5ghz now and was thinking of delidding and upgrading cooling to push a 200-300 more hertz out of it


----------



## EarlZ

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Fahrenheit85*
> 
> What is the max voltage you can run 24/7 before you start to shorten the life of the chip. I'm at 1.2 for 4.5ghz now and was thinking of delidding and upgrading cooling to push a 200-300 more hertz out of it


I guess around 1.400v


----------



## Peanuts4

Alright so, gonna give the UD4H an apology. It appears to not be the source of my issues. I have been working with Gigabyte and Mionix for over the last week. It actually comes down to Mionixs garbage firmware that doesn't support USB 3.0 very well. So Mionix was good enough to supply with beta firmware which should work. Well my mouse which just had issues with restarts now is pretty much bricked because their beta firmware is garbage. I had to make a video because they don't seem to believe me. Awesome I know this has been a great build. So I figure I would just say the UD4H seems to be okay. I think the fan control is garbage though. My one front fan would not spin it would just kinda like seem like it was trying to move but couldn't so I put it to a different header and it spins just fine. I don't understand though I can't seem to get the fans to go above 800 rpms. Can someone explain the pwm settings for me because the manual is useless. It would be nice if there was just a RPM setting.


----------



## Mopar63

Okay I am calling stable on my setup. I only tweaked the multiple to 4.3 and the voltage to 1.18 but the system is super stable and under heavy load testing is only hitting 60C, no delidding required.


----------



## Primithras

Haswell has to be absolutely the worst architecture I've ever had. I'm even having difficulties getting it stable at 4.4ghz at 1.3v. I would imagine a lemon overclocks better...


----------



## adamlee05

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Primithras*
> 
> Haswell has to be absolutely the worst architecture I've ever had. I'm even having difficulties getting it stable at 4.4ghz at 1.3v. I would imagine a lemon overclocks better...


I'd put that 4.4Ghz Haswell against a 5.0Ghz Sandy any day. Haswell is arguably the best architecture that's ever been mass released to the public. Thermal issues happen, and are easily remedied.

There are probably other issues with your overclock to be honest. You may be one of the few who's chip really does require 1.3v for 4.4, but that's uncommon if all the correct settings are adjusted properly.


----------



## Primithras

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *adamlee05*
> 
> There are probably other issues with your overclock to be honest. You may be one of the few who's chip really does require 1.3v for 4.4, but that's uncommon if all the correct settings are adjusted properly.


I have been overclocking for about 5 hours straight now and I have yet to get it anywhere near stable. First I just tried overclocking by lowering the ram speed and raising the voltage and multiplier, no luck there. Then I tried some of the tips from this thread, like raising the vRing and VIN voltage. This allowed me to actually boot at a higher multiplier but stability was still poor.

Aida 64 and Prime 95 tests usually last quite a while, all though they will crash as well after 30-60m with BSOD error 0124. I also mix in OCCT now and then, not the best tool but it usually finds the instability pretty quickly by crashing everything in less than 2 minutes. Temperature is also not the issue, I'm running a Dark Rock Pro 2 and average on load is 75°.

I am running out of idea's here, I just spent $2500 on a monster rig and my CPU is a total dud. Like I said before, I can't even get 4.4 stable at 1.3v. It's frustrating me so hard!

Tips always welcome, other than throwing it out the window.


----------



## Mopar63

I do not think the overclocking is due to issues but rather design. Intel does not want people to overclock, no matter what they might say. The problem is if they killed of the K series and locked the chips down they would take a hit in the enthusiast market. To get around this, for the second generation now they have used a much weaker TIM solution for the heat spreader that makes overclocking a bit more problematic. My gut reaction is that this was done expressly for that purpose. You cannot tell me they do not know the TIM issue exists.


----------



## Primithras

I was actually hoping that the TIM issue was a mistake made with Ivy bridge. Unfortunately Intel doesn't seem to care about it and continues on making CPU's with a weaker TIM. Anyway what really bothers me is the difference in overclocking for this chip. Some people can easily get to 46x with 1.2v or even lower, while I can't even seem to hit 44x with 1.3v.

Would it be worth it to sell my current 4770k and buy a new one?


----------



## ehume

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Primithras*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *adamlee05*
> 
> There are probably other issues with your overclock to be honest. You may be one of the few who's chip really does require 1.3v for 4.4, but that's uncommon if all the correct settings are adjusted properly.
> 
> 
> 
> I have been overclocking for about 5 hours straight now and I have yet to get it anywhere near stable. First I just tried overclocking by lowering the ram speed and raising the voltage and multiplier, no luck there. Then I tried some of the tips from this thread, like raising the vRing and VIN voltage. This allowed me to actually boot at a higher multiplier but stability was still poor.
> 
> Aida 64 and Prime 95 tests usually last quite a while, all though they will crash as well after 30-60m with BSOD error 0124. I also mix in OCCT now and then, not the best tool but it usually finds the instability pretty quickly by crashing everything in less than 2 minutes. Temperature is also not the issue, I'm running a Dark Rock Pro 2 and average on load is 75°.
> 
> I am running out of idea's here, I just spent $2500 on a monster rig and my CPU is a total dud. Like I said before, I can't even get 4.4 stable at 1.3v. It's frustrating me so hard!
> 
> Tips always welcome, other than throwing it out the window.
Click to expand...

Well, if you've spent $2500 on a monster rig, spending $330 on another Haswell would be a small investment. Or if you can get to a Micro Center, $280.

What I'm noticing about the Haswells is that their stock speeds are closer to their overclocked speeds than prior gens. I have an i7 860 that runs stock at 2.8GHz, but I normally run it at 4GHz, a 42% OC. My Haswell chip will run the old LinX with Linpack 9 at 4.7GHz, which is a 34% OC over its stock of 3.5GHz. But I can't run it that fast: it get much hotter on LinX with Linpack 10 (AVX) and hotter still on Linpack 11 (AVX2). So I am heat-limited to 4.3GHz, a 22% OC over stock.

So, Intel is leaving less on the table with each generation. All I know is that my new rig is much, much faster than the old. Much.


----------



## Forceman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Primithras*
> 
> I was actually hoping that the TIM issue was a mistake made with Ivy bridge. Unfortunately Intel doesn't seem to care about it and continues on making CPU's with a weaker TIM. Anyway what really bothers me is the difference in overclocking for this chip. Some people can easily get to 46x with 1.2v or even lower, while I can't even seem to hit 44x with 1.3v.
> 
> Would it be worth it to sell my current 4770k and buy a new one?


There's just a lot of variation in chips, and more than a few take more than 1.3V for 4.4. You are just going to need to try more Vcore. You should also try bumping VCCSA and VCCIOD.


----------



## Beatwolf

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Primithras*
> 
> I was actually hoping that the TIM issue was a mistake made with Ivy bridge. Unfortunately Intel doesn't seem to care about it and continues on making CPU's with a weaker TIM. Anyway what really bothers me is the difference in overclocking for this chip. Some people can easily get to 46x with 1.2v or even lower, while I can't even seem to hit 44x with 1.3v.
> 
> Would it be worth it to sell my current 4770k and buy a new one?


Nobody can really answer that. It´s the luck of the draw. If you can sell the on you got now and get some decent money for it, and you have the rest of the money to put out towards a new one I guess it´s worth a try. But again, you might get one thats just as "bad" as the current one.


----------



## Alxx

My first I5 4670K was also not a very good CPU. It needed 1,32v for 4,4 GHZ.
4,4 Ghz Haswell is like 4,64 Ghz Ivy if you add 6%.
This is not bad at all in my opinion.
Haswell has other advatanges too, lower idle, better in games and certain benchmarks.


----------



## Primithras

I managed to get it stable at 44x with 1.29v vcore, 1.2v cache voltage and 2v input voltage. Took a lot of sweat, blood and tears but I think I finally got there.

Temps are 80° on average with synthetic benchmarks, not the best result but I simply refuse to lower my clocks even more.


----------



## Forceman

That's a pretty high input voltage for that Vcore. What is your LLC setting?


----------



## Primithras

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Forceman*
> 
> That's a pretty high input voltage for that Vcore. What is your LLC setting?


It's set at auto, I have no vdrop whatsoever though.

And I actually looked wrong, input voltage was still at 1.9v when testing and cache voltage was 1.15v, my bad. That input voltage sure does raise the temp quite a bit.


----------



## EarlZ

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Primithras*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Forceman*
> 
> That's a pretty high input voltage for that Vcore. What is your LLC setting?
> 
> 
> 
> It's set at auto, I have no vdrop whatsoever though.
> 
> And I actually looked wrong, input voltage was still at 1.9v when testing and cache voltage was 1.15v, my bad. That input voltage sure does raise the temp quite a bit.
Click to expand...

1.290 isnt that much TBH with 4.4, some require more.. I am even at 1.35 just for 4.5Ghz! I think I might drop down to 4.3 as it require 1.250 on my processor to be encoding stable and about 1.210 for AIDA64 when I tested it before.


----------



## Peanuts4

Does anyone still have that chart that showed which PWM connectors are linked on the UD4H?


----------



## Primithras

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *EarlZ*
> 
> 1.290 isnt that much TBH with 4.4, some require more.. I am even at 1.35 just for 4.5Ghz! I think I might drop down to 4.3 as it require 1.250 on my processor to be encoding stable and about 1.210 for AIDA64 when I tested it before.


That's just ridiculous, I find it strange that they can differ so much. I'm doubting myself, not too happy with 80° average on 4.4, it's just a tad high.

Anyway luckily my GPU's are beasts, running GTX 760 sli setup, just overclocked them both with a whopping +140MHz core clock and +780MHz memory clock.


----------



## EarlZ

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Primithras*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *EarlZ*
> 
> 1.290 isnt that much TBH with 4.4, some require more.. I am even at 1.35 just for 4.5Ghz! I think I might drop down to 4.3 as it require 1.250 on my processor to be encoding stable and about 1.210 for AIDA64 when I tested it before.
> 
> 
> 
> That's just ridiculous, I find it strange that they can differ so much. I'm doubting myself, not too happy with 80° average on 4.4, it's just a tad high.
> 
> Anyway luckily my GPU's are beasts, running GTX 760 sli setup, just overclocked them both with a whopping +140MHz core clock and +780MHz memory clock.
Click to expand...

Even temperatures differ too much as I've seen here.


----------



## ehume

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *EarlZ*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Primithras*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *EarlZ*
> 
> 1.290 isnt that much TBH with 4.4, some require more.. I am even at 1.35 just for 4.5Ghz! I think I might drop down to 4.3 as it require 1.250 on my processor to be encoding stable and about 1.210 for AIDA64 when I tested it before.
> 
> 
> 
> That's just ridiculous, I find it strange that they can differ so much. I'm doubting myself, not too happy with 80° average on 4.4, it's just a tad high.
> 
> Anyway luckily my GPU's are beasts, running GTX 760 sli setup, just overclocked them both with a whopping +140MHz core clock and +780MHz memory clock.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Even temperatures differ too much as I've seen here.
Click to expand...

Very true. In addition to the silicon lottery (center vs edge of disk, process variability, early in production run, etc.), we have variability in Intel's using a cheap inexpensive approach to applying the IHS (glue at edges causing variable gap between cpu and IHS, TIM instead of solder). So we should expect lots of variability.


----------



## L36

Anyone know the deal with BSOD 124? If i load prime small FFT i wont crash but if i open up a music player and load up a song, usually after playing for couple of seconds I'll BSOD 124. Anyone else has such symptom and have any suggestions? Ram and cache is out of equation as both are stock/1333 Trying to reach 4.7 with 1.40V


----------



## Forceman

Try increasing VCCIOD and VCCSA.


----------



## EarlZ

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *L36*
> 
> Anyone know the deal with BSOD 124? If i load prime small FFT i wont crash but if i open up a music player and load up a song, usually after playing for couple of seconds I'll BSOD 124. Anyone else has such symptom and have any suggestions? Ram and cache is out of equation as both are stock/1333 Trying to reach 4.7 with 1.40V


Just maybe.. more Vcore..


----------



## Alxx

@L36

I found out that wrong Vrin/VCCIN can mess up stability if to high or to low. Either direction can make a System unstable.
I also found out that the right LLC for Vccin could affect my stability too.
Some people here in germany reported good results with LLC set to standart. Me too, in fact.
But every System is different.
So I think the right amount of Vrin is quite important for stability.
Also I try to lower Vring as much as possible, for 4,5 Ghz never more than 1,12v with 3 different Haswell Cpu's.
In your case also Vcore might be just a little bit to low, because Prime gives some more Vcore when executed.

I have a question:
My Uncore/cache ratio never goes above 3800 Mhz, no matter what multiplier I set.
Could this be Bios fault ?
I have Giga Z87 D3HP


----------



## Forceman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Alxx*
> 
> @L36
> I have a question:
> My Uncore/cache ratio never goes above 3800 Mhz, no matter what multiplier I set.
> Could this be Bios fault ?
> I have Giga Z87 D3HP


Which BIOS version? The shipping BIOS for a lot of boards (like F5 for the UD3H) had a bug where the cache speed wouldn't increase, so if you haven't already, try flashing a newer BIOS.


----------



## Alxx

First I had F2 that was Crap.Could not set some Options.
Now F4, everything is fine except uncore ratio.
So I will have to try a newer Bios.
Thanks for the Info.

I will buy either a Gigabyte UD4 or Asrock Extreme 6 soon.
Haven't decided yet which one.


----------



## Primithras

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Alxx*
> 
> @L36
> 
> I found out that wrong Vrin/VCCIN can mess up stability if to high or to low. Either direction can make a System unstable.
> I also found out that the right LLC for Vccin could affect my stability too.
> Some people here in germany reported good results with LLC set to standart. Me too, in fact.
> But every System is different.
> So I think the right amount of Vrin is quite important for stability.
> Also I try to lower Vring as much as possible, for 4,5 Ghz never more than 1,12v with 3 different Haswell Cpu's.
> In your case also Vcore might be just a little bit to low, because Prime gives some more Vcore when executed.


LLC doesn't matter a lot I think, mine is set to auto (VI Hero) and I never have any vdrop. Problem is that some Haswell's are power hungry voltage eating monsters.

When overclocking I always got BSOD 124, no matter how much I tweaked LLC/Vring/VCCIN, it remained unstable. Only solution was to turn the vcore up.

However that's not really a solution as 1.3-1.35v is really the maximum you should go.


----------



## EarlZ

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Primithras*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Alxx*
> 
> @L36
> 
> I found out that wrong Vrin/VCCIN can mess up stability if to high or to low. Either direction can make a System unstable.
> I also found out that the right LLC for Vccin could affect my stability too.
> Some people here in germany reported good results with LLC set to standart. Me too, in fact.
> But every System is different.
> So I think the right amount of Vrin is quite important for stability.
> Also I try to lower Vring as much as possible, for 4,5 Ghz never more than 1,12v with 3 different Haswell Cpu's.
> In your case also Vcore might be just a little bit to low, because Prime gives some more Vcore when executed.
> 
> 
> 
> LLC doesn't matter a lot I think, mine is set to auto (VI Hero) and I never have any vdrop. Problem is that some Haswell's are power hungry voltage eating monsters.
> 
> When overclocking I always got BSOD 124, no matter how much I tweaked LLC/Vring/VCCIN, it remained unstable. Only solution was to turn the vcore up.
> 
> However that's not really a solution as 1.3-1.35v is really the maximum you should go.
Click to expand...

Correct me if I am wrong but the LLC control is for the VRIN only and not vcore.


----------



## Alxx

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Primithras*
> 
> LLC doesn't matter a lot I think, mine is set to auto (VI Hero) and I never have any vdrop. Problem is that some Haswell's are power hungry voltage eating monsters.
> 
> When overclocking I always got BSOD 124, no matter how much I tweaked LLC/Vring/VCCIN, it remained unstable. Only solution was to turn the vcore up.


This is my just personal Experience.
On my I5, System will crash immediatly if Vrin is too high or too low.
Maybe the Vrin/Vccin is more important when you adjust everything manually, and not just leave some settings on auto ?
If I want to run my System with minimal voltages for certain Ghz, it needed a lot of testing and exact relation between Vrin/Vcore and Vring.

@EarlZ

Sure LLC is for Vrin not Vcore.


----------



## Cyro999

Quote:


> If I want to run my System with minimal voltages for Certain Ghz , it needed a lot of testing and exact relation between Vrin/Vcore


This is true


----------



## givmedew

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *EarlZ*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Primithras*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Alxx*
> 
> @L36
> 
> I found out that wrong Vrin/VCCIN can mess up stability if to high or to low. Either direction can make a System unstable.
> I also found out that the right LLC for Vccin could affect my stability too.
> Some people here in germany reported good results with LLC set to standart. Me too, in fact.
> But every System is different.
> So I think the right amount of Vrin is quite important for stability.
> Also I try to lower Vring as much as possible, for 4,5 Ghz never more than 1,12v with 3 different Haswell Cpu's.
> In your case also Vcore might be just a little bit to low, because Prime gives some more Vcore when executed.
> 
> 
> 
> LLC doesn't matter a lot I think, mine is set to auto (VI Hero) and I never have any vdrop. Problem is that some Haswell's are power hungry voltage eating monsters.
> 
> When overclocking I always got BSOD 124, no matter how much I tweaked LLC/Vring/VCCIN, it remained unstable. Only solution was to turn the vcore up.
> 
> However that's not really a solution as 1.3-1.35v is really the maximum you should go.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Correct me if I am wrong but the LLC control is for the VRIN only and not vcore.
Click to expand...

On my board yes. Don't know why they finally removed core LLC but it may have been because it was not needed in the first place. Who knows... but my board only has LLC for VRIN.


----------



## L36

It seems ive tracked down the specific voltage range my CPU wants between VRIN and Vcore.
1.840 VRIN and 1.435V core. Has to be within .415-.435V of each other. Anythign less or more will cause 124s Although my results look abnormal...


----------



## Alxx

4,7 Ghz








How much Vcore does it want for 4,5 ?


----------



## Forceman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *L36*
> 
> It seems ive tracked down the specific voltage range my CPU wants between VRIN and Vcore.
> 1.840 VRIN and 1.435V core. Has to be within .415-.435V of each other. Anythign less or more will cause 124s Although my results look abnormal...


That's a pretty tight range.


----------



## Cyro999

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *givmedew*
> 
> On my board yes. Don't know why they finally removed core LLC but it may have been because it was not needed in the first place. Who knows... but my board only has LLC for VRIN.


Vcore is held tight by the IVR, only thing you need llc on is the input voltage to the IVR.. that's not being controlled by the IVR yet


----------



## Tangui

Hello all,
I have finally gotten a stable build that I am happy with, but am running into an issue getting Vcore to drop as the guide describes when the power saving settings are enabled.
Initially I thought this could be an issue with my bios version as I did not have all of the options described in F3, but flashing to F6 did not solve the issue.
I am under the impression that a constant Vcore of 1.24v is probably fine, but it would be nice to not have to run at that voltage full time.

If anyone could help me fix this issue or direct me in the right direction that would be great.

Build Details:
Vid 1.034
Vrin 1.8
Vrin LLC auto
Vcore 1.24

CPU 4.6GHz
Uncore 4.0GHz
RAM 2400MHz

All other settings are at load optimized default values.

PSU Cooler Master V850
CPU 4770k


----------



## Cyro999

Are you checking Vcore in Hwinfo or cpu-z 1.64.0?


----------



## Tangui

I am using cpu-z 1.65.1.x64 to check Vcore. The actual reading I get is 1.238.


----------



## Forceman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Tangui*
> 
> I am using cpu-z 1.65.1.x64 to check Vcore. The actual reading I get is 1.238.


1.65 doesn't show Vcore, it shows what you enter in the BIOS. Either use 1.64.0 or something else like HWInfo. You may also need to manually enable C6/C7 in the BIOS, auto defaults to disabled when overclocked sometimes.


----------



## Tangui

I changed to 1.64 and it is showing the voltages correctly now. Thanks Forceman!


----------



## Cyro999

Hey i helped you first!


----------



## Tangui

Thanks to you as well Cyro!


----------



## Forceman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Cyro999*
> 
> Hey i helped you first!


It's because you answered in the form of a question, and this isn't Jeopardy.


----------



## Tass666

Any clue why Aida64 is showing this?

Shouldn't both values be the same as VRM? Tested with a multimeter, the UD4H multimeter points shows the correct value is the lowest one.



Is it posible that the Vcore is at 1.222v even when VRM is supplying 0.024?

Oh and Vcore in Aida is not static but only varies between 1.222v and 1.218v.

Thanks.


----------



## Cyro999

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Forceman*
> 
> It's because you answered in the form of a question, and this isn't Jeopardy.


Gah i meant to make what i meant obvious








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Tangui*
> 
> Thanks to you as well Cyro!


Thanks XD


----------



## Forceman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Tass666*
> 
> Any clue why Aida64 is showing this?
> 
> Shouldn't both values be the same as VRM? Tested with a multimeter, the UD4H multimeter points shows the correct value is the lowest one.
> 
> 
> 
> Is it posible that the Vcore is at 1.222v even when VRM is supplying 0.024?
> 
> Oh and Vcore in Aida is not static but only varies between 1.222v and 1.218v.
> 
> Thanks.


On some monitoring programs (like CPU-Z) the Vcore it is showing is actually the VID or the voltage entered in the BIOS. Then it'll show the actual Vcore somewhere else. So it looks like Aida is doing that, and showing the actual Vcore under the VRM field. Compare what Aida shows to HWInfo and see how they compare - HWInfo has separate fields for VID (at the top) and Vcore (lower down).


----------



## EarlZ

I tried to put the PCIe at Gen2 instead of 3 and I actually saw a performance IMPROVEMENT based on heaven 4.0 and more consistent GPU usage. So this means Gigabyte has borked Gen3 on their bios.


----------



## stasio

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Forceman*
> 
> On some monitoring programs (like CPU-Z) the Vcore it is showing is actually the VID or the voltage entered in the BIOS. Then it'll show the actual Vcore somewhere else. So it looks like Aida is doing that, and showing the actual Vcore under the VRM field. Compare what Aida shows to HWInfo and see how they compare - HWInfo has separate fields for VID (at the top) and Vcore (lower down).


Its'CPU VRIN (VCCIN) voltage.....


Use latest HWiNFO 1981 Beta,released today...many fixes for GB boards (fans,voltage).
CPU-Z 1.64.0 display correct Vcore.


----------



## Forceman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *stasio*
> 
> Its'CPU VRIN (VCCIN) voltage.....
> 
> 
> Use latest HWiNFO 1981 Beta,released today...many fixes for GB boards (fans,voltage).
> CPU-Z 1.64.0 display correct Vcore.


Not sure what you mean. Which voltages are you talking about? CPU-Z 1.65 isn't showing CPU VRIN, at least not on my board, since it always shows exactly what I enter in the BIOS for Vcore. But I'll check out the new HWInfo tonight.

Or did you mean the CPU VRM reading is VCCIN? Can it be that low?


----------



## givmedew

Any updates in the past few weeks that are important as to overclocking, getting stable, and testing stability?


----------



## EarlZ

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *givmedew*
> 
> Any updates in the past few weeks that are important as to overclocking, getting stable, and testing stability?


None I suppose, even bios updates are pretty silent.


----------



## givmedew

I meant information wise.

I thought for sure someone would have some info to update the OC guide with. We had to learn something by now.

I am using the ASRock OC Formula but I watch this thread since there is no active thread for the ASRock.


----------



## SleazyC

Anyone got any suggestions for a 4770K + Swiftech H220 in push+pull generating some pretty crazy temperatures.

Right now I am running AIDA64 with my CPU @ 4.3GHz with a Vcore of 1.45. My temps are hitting mid 90's in CoreTemp. I had previously had my CPU as high as 4.6 GHz with a vcore 1.6 and was seeing high 90's. I know that AIDA64 stresses your CPU to the max but I am a bit worried about leaving it running for multiple hours at such high temperatures.

I haven't really played around with much besides the CPU multiplier, CPU Vcore and LLC setting. Looking for some guidance and or tips. Thanks!


----------



## Cyro999

2.45vcore? 2.6?

Not sure what you mean, because even 1.45 or 1.6 are rather ridiculous vcores. 1.45 is high end for delidded CPU with h220 in push/pull and pulls like twice as much wattage through the cpu as a normal voltage like 1.28.

I'd suggest just set VRIN LLC extreme, +0.05 digital io, and to set 1.25vcore with 1.75vrin, then see what multi you can do. Also, set uncore to 34 or 30x, and ring to like 1.15v or even 1.2v to be safe.

Also, check your temperatures in real programs like x264 (the best video encoder available) vs avx/avx2 stress tests


----------



## SleazyC

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Cyro999*
> 
> 2.45vcore? 2.6?
> 
> Not sure what you mean, because even 1.45 or 1.6 are rather ridiculous vcores. 1.45 is high end for delidded CPU with h220 in push/pull and pulls like twice as much wattage through the cpu as a normal voltage like 1.28.
> 
> I'd suggest just set VRIN LLC extreme, +0.05 digital io, and to set 1.25vcore with 1.75vrin, then see what multi you can do. Also, set uncore to 34 or 30x, and ring to like 1.15v or even 1.2v to be safe.
> 
> Also, check your temperatures in real programs like x264 (the best video encoder available) vs avx/avx2 stress tests


Sorry, fat fingered the 2 and 1 there. Meant 1.45 - 1.6.

Are those temperatures pretty serious as far as running synthetic benchmarks? If CPU-Z and CoreTemp are not showing throttling and I am not getting immediate BSOD's am I ok to run synthetics at those temps for a couple hours?

EDIT - Also my primary use of this PC will be gaming, so I guess I should test gaming as well. I've been reading some pretty nasty things about Haswell passing synthetic tests but failing gaming very quickly.


----------



## Cyro999

1.6vcore will kill the CPU extremely quickly at those temperatures. It's the type of vcore that you'd use for validating or quickly benching an extreme overclock (like 5.4ghz or something) if you wanted to do that for some reason, not for a 24/7 overclock unless you had lots of dry ice, liquid nitrogen or a phase change unit. Stick below 1.4v unless you're an expert.

If you're "doing it right" and still cant get 4.3ghz on 1.4v, then you have the worst chip that I've seen out of dozens or hundreds. I don't think that's the case


----------



## SleazyC

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Cyro999*
> 
> 1.6vcore will kill the CPU extremely quickly at those temperatures. It's the type of vcore that you'd use for validating or quickly benching an extreme overclock (like 5.4ghz or something) if you wanted to do that for some reason, not for a 24/7 overclock unless you had lots of dry ice, liquid nitrogen or a phase change unit. Stick below 1.4v unless you're an expert.
> 
> If you're "doing it right" and still cant get 4.3ghz on 1.4v, then you have the worst chip that I've seen out of dozens or hundreds. I don't think that's the case


Definitely not an expert here, and this is my first foray into watercooling even though I am taking a baby step with an AIO unit.

I did have problems installing the backplate and pretty much ended up placing the water block onto the motherboard while the case was vertical as I had to end up holding the backplate up against the back of the motherboard. I'm thinking maybe that wonky installation and or too much thermal paste may be doing it.

Once I set I'd suggest just set VRIN LLC extreme, +0.05 digital io, and to set 1.25vcore with 1.75vrin, then see what multi you can do. Also, set uncore to 34 or 30x, and ring to like 1.15v or even 1.2v to be safe.

Right now I am playing around with the following settings:

VRIN LLC: Extreme
Vcore: 1.25
Digital IO: +0.05
Vrin: 1.75
Ring: 1.2
Uncore: 30x
CPU Multiplier: 40x

Giving me a modest 4GHz overclock and I am able to run through a crysis benchmark a couple times with no issue, max temperatures hitting 60C.

Running synthetics at these settings give me max core temps of 90, 89, 86, and 78 after only a couple minutes. I figure I'll try to reseat the water block and put some new TIM on it and see how that works out but other than that could I just have lucked out terrible in the silicon lottery or could there be another root cause here?


----------



## Cyro999

Quote:


> Giving me a modest 4GHz overclock and I am able to run through a crysis benchmark a couple times with no issue, max temperatures hitting 60C.


Haswell runs hot in avx and avx2 synthetics. Best advice i can give would be to check temperatures with x264, a video encoder that utilizes avx2 but isn't like a synthetic test like linpack that blows CPU temperature up with basically entirely AVX instructions. There's easy access to it through x264 benchmark 5.0.1, though i don't know how old the version of the encoder is that it uses, it should be sufficient. Also, check temperatures from running stuff like cinebench 11.5, that chess calculator the other dude talked about, that kind of thing.

Also - You sure you're stuck at 4ghz? My chip will do 4.3ghz on stock vcore with vrin set properly, and by 1.25vcore, i can do 4.6, out of the 10 or so samples i've had people use settings on, two of them had 4.6 with that preset i gave you, none of them had less than 4.3. Increasing clock speed doesn't really increase temperatures, it's the voltage that kills you.

If you test with anything, it's pretty easy to get 90c on any cooling. Avx2 linpack hits 75-80 or so on 1.1v with high end air in 20c ambients and 1.25vcore is a whole lot more. Real world loads though, and i mean stuff that hits the CPU hard like x264, are much cooler. They don't massively increase in temps like Haswell does when running some AVX heavy stuff, the chips are actually quite cool unless you run stuff like that.


----------



## stasio

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Forceman*
> 
> Not sure what you mean. Which voltages are you talking about? CPU-Z 1.65 isn't showing CPU VRIN, at least not on my board, since it always shows exactly what I enter in the BIOS for Vcore. But I'll check out the new HWInfo tonight.
> 
> Or did you mean the CPU VRM reading is VCCIN? Can it be that low?


Yes,CPU VRM reading in AIDA64 is VCCIN...why is low..I don't know,but you can check with GTL or ET,
as this 2 application always display right voltages.

Of course CPU-Z didn't display that voltage.


----------



## SleazyC

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Cyro999*
> 
> Haswell runs hot in avx and avx2 synthetics. Best advice i can give would be to check temperatures with x264, a video encoder that utilizes avx2 but isn't like a synthetic test like linpack that blows CPU temperature up with basically entirely AVX instructions. There's easy access to it through x264 benchmark 5.0.1, though i don't know how old the version of the encoder is that it uses, it should be sufficient. Also, check temperatures from running stuff like cinebench 11.5, that chess calculator the other dude talked about, that kind of thing.
> 
> Also - You sure you're stuck at 4ghz? My chip will do 4.3ghz on stock vcore with vrin set properly, and by 1.25vcore, i can do 4.6, out of the 10 or so samples i've had people use settings on, two of them had 4.6 with that preset i gave you, none of them had less than 4.3. Increasing clock speed doesn't really increase temperatures, it's the voltage that kills you.
> 
> If you test with anything, it's pretty easy to get 90c on any cooling. Avx2 linpack hits 75-80 or so on 1.1v with high end air in 20c ambients and 1.25vcore is a whole lot more. Real world loads though, and i mean stuff that hits the CPU hard like x264, are much cooler. They don't massively increase in temps like Haswell does when running some AVX heavy stuff, the chips are actually quite cool unless you run stuff like that.


I dropped down to 4GHz to see how it played out with your settings at first. Kind of wanted to hit a minimum bar and then start increasing from there. It's getting late so I haven't had a chance to bump up the CPU multiplier to 4.3+ (really want a stable 4.6) but will do so tomorrow.

I really appreciate all the help you're providing. Thanks a ton.


----------



## Cyro999

Np and overclock safe


----------



## stasio

My 24/7 setting.....

4.65 GHz-DDR3-3100MHz [email protected]


----------



## givmedew

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *stasio*
> 
> My 24/7 setting.....
> 
> 4.65 GHz-DDR3-3100MHz [email protected]


1.176 is your actual vcore? That's amazing!


----------



## Tass666

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *stasio*
> 
> Yes,CPU VRM reading in AIDA64 is VCCIN...why is low..I don't know,but you can check with GTL or ET,
> as this 2 application always display right voltages.
> 
> Of course CPU-Z didn't display that voltage.


That's not right. My VCCIN is 1.7v always, checked with a multimeter. The only voltages that drops are Vcore and Vring.


----------



## Forceman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *givmedew*
> 
> 1.176 is your actual vcore? That's amazing!


Looks like it is 1.36 based on the GTL screenshot.


----------



## tioslash

Hi all! Well, I´m just starting to overclock my CPU, and I found this brilliant guide, so thanks to the author.









I´m not testing for OC stability yet or anything, just trying to see if everything works. Here´s my doubt:

I have all power-saving features set to ON in the BIOS, Windows Power settings to "Balanced", and read on the guide that if I have EIST and C3 both ON, my clock and voltage should drop while idle, even if I set a manual voltage without offset. My clock drop to 800mhz just fine, but on the voltage side I´m getting mixed readings and would like to know which one should I trust.

So my BIOS is with the clock set to x42 and voltage manually to 1.110

Here is a screenshot of my system idle:



And here is Full load:



Now, I see the vCore there on HWmonitor dropping to 0.180 at idle, but then right below on the CPU tab, it still shows 1.110, and so does on CPU-z, AIDA and HWinfo64 too which wasn´t opened at the time. So which one should I trust? Is there a reason all these other programs don´t show a voltage drop when idle? I should note that with all stock settings, and nothing changed on the BIOS, CPU-z does show the voltage dropping alongside the clock.

Thank you very much for any help!


----------



## Cyro999

You're reading the CPU VID. You don't want VID, you want Vcore. It's displayed in Hardwaremonitor, Hardwareinfo (better than hardwaremonitor) and cpu-z 1.64.0, but not the version of cpu-z that you have (when manually set voltage)


----------



## stasio

HWiNFO64 4.23.1983 Beta

A lot of improvements,additional voltage,display ALL fans for OC (GB Z87 series) ,etc......
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Forceman*
> 
> Looks like it is 1.36 based on the GTL screenshot.


Yes,CPU-Z 1.64.0 is going down to idle voltage...0.780V
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Tass666*
> 
> That's not right. My VCCIN is 1.7v always, checked with a multimeter. The only voltages that drops are Vcore and Vring.


So,AIDA64 display wrong VCCIN voltage for your UD4H.
My OC is OK.
Btw,also droping CPU VID voltage.


----------



## Tass666

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *stasio*
> 
> HWiNFO64 4.23.1983 Beta
> 
> So,AIDA64 display wrong VCCIN voltage for your UD4H.
> My OC is OK.
> Btw,also droping CPU VID voltage.


How comes Aida shows wrong VCCIN when it labels it VRM and shows the actual correct VRM? Where does Aida say that VRM is VCCIN


----------



## stasio

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Tass666*
> 
> How comes Aida shows wrong VCCIN when it labels it VRM and shows the actual correct VRM? Where does Aida say that VRM is VCCIN


Up to you.......


----------



## tioslash

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Cyro999*
> 
> You're reading the CPU VID. You don't want VID, you want Vcore. It's displayed in Hardwaremonitor, Hardwareinfo (better than hardwaremonitor) and cpu-z 1.64.0, but not the version of cpu-z that you have (when manually set voltage)


Oh...so that´s why.









I´ve read the right one now on HWinfo and it´s all good. Also tried CPU-z 1.64 and it´s showing the voltage drop when idle.

Thank you very much!


----------



## Spunky424

Hey guys. i just put together my new rig and im having a hell of a time oveclocking this thing. My specs are the following:

CPU: 4670K
MB: Gigabyte Z87-UD4H
RAM: G.Skills PC3 1600mhz F3-1600C9D-16GXM
GPU: GTX 670 SLi
CPU Cooler: Thermalright True 120 w/ Noctua Fans
OS: Windows 8
Case: CM 840 ATCS

So i've tried to follow the guides just to achieve a stable 4.2ghz overclock and no matter what i do i can't get rock solid. Steps i've taken:

1) Set Cpu Multi to 42x
2) Set voltage to 1.25V
3) RAM is at stock settings XMP profile 1
4) Disabled Turbo, C1E, C3/C6/C7, EIST
5)CPU VRIN Override LLC: Set to Extreme

I have made no other changes and here are my results:

1) Aida64 10 hours stable with max temps of 75C
2) Prime95 freezes after 2 hours max temps of 70 (hard freeze)
3) IBT after 5 passes max temps of 80 (restarts pc)

any help is much appreciated to get this rig stable


----------



## BrainSplatter

@Spunky424

Have u tried to raise cache voltage?


----------



## Spunky424

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BrainSplatter*
> 
> @Spunky424
> 
> Have u tried to raise cache voltage?


im actually not sure which one is that? the vRING? thanks for the help...


----------



## Forceman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Spunky424*
> 
> Hey guys. i just put together my new rig and im having a hell of a time oveclocking this thing. My specs are the following:
> 
> CPU: 4670K
> MB: Gigabyte Z87-UD4H
> RAM: G.Skills PC3 1600mhz F3-1600C9D-16GXM
> GPU: GTX 670 SLi
> CPU Cooler: Thermalright True 120 w/ Noctua Fans
> OS: Windows 8
> Case: CM 840 ATCS
> 
> So i've tried to follow the guides just to achieve a stable 4.2ghz overclock and no matter what i do i can't get rock solid. Steps i've taken:
> 
> 1) Set Cpu Multi to 42x
> 2) Set voltage to 1.25V
> 3) RAM is at stock settings XMP profile 1
> 4) Disabled Turbo, C1E, C3/C6/C7, EIST
> 5)CPU VRIN Override LLC: Set to Extreme
> 
> I have made no other changes and here are my results:
> 
> 1) Aida64 10 hours stable with max temps of 75C
> 2) Prime95 freezes after 2 hours max temps of 70 (hard freeze)
> 3) IBT after 5 passes max temps of 80 (restarts pc)
> 
> any help is much appreciated to get this rig stable


Try setting the cache (uncore) speed to 36x. If it is still in Auto (or set to 35x) it will run at 39/40x when overclocked, which could be too high. You can also try increasing the Vring a little to 1.1 or 1.15V and see if that helps.

And you may as well turn Turbo, EIST, and the C-states back on, there's no real reason to disable them.


----------



## Tass666

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *stasio*
> 
> Up to you.......


Ahh ok, i see, thanks Stasio.


----------



## Spunky424

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Forceman*
> 
> Try setting the cache (uncore) speed to 36x. If it is still in Auto (or set to 35x) it will run at 39/40x when overclocked, which could be too high. You can also try increasing the Vring a little to 1.1 or 1.15V and see if that helps.
> 
> And you may as well turn Turbo, EIST, and the C-states back on, there's no real reason to disable them.


i'll take your suggestions and implement them tonight when i get home. Should i just leave the turbo values to default or have them adjusted?


----------



## Forceman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Spunky424*
> 
> i'll take your suggestions and implement them tonight when i get home. Should i just leave the turbo values to default or have them adjusted?


If you are adjusting the multiplier using the Core Multiplier setting (or whatever the actual name is - the one on the main page) then just leave them at default. You can also adjust them individually, but that main control has the same effect.


----------



## owcraftsman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *stasio*
> 
> My 24/7 setting.....
> 
> 4.65 GHz-DDR3-3100MHz [email protected]


I'm getting better read write and copy at x43 core 40 un-core 2133 C9 2t mem



What do you think explains this?

here's a bit more info for your benefit


----------



## wohwoh

I'm not sure if this has been answered, but I can't seem to have my CPU voltage down volt when the system is idle (GA-Z87X-UD4H). It has no problems down volting when I load the bio's default settings though.

According to the OP's post:

"if you enable C3 power state and EIST the CPU multiplier and voltage drop together even if you have set a manual voltage without offset. "

I have the C3 power state and EIST enabled in the UEFI. Help is appreciated!


----------



## Alxx

Most of the time people use wrong CPUz Version for reading Vcore.
Try CPUZ 1,64 or Hwinfo.

Question: Is is worth to buy a Gigbyte Z87X UD4H instead of the Gigabyte Z87X UD3H ?
Is the UD4H better with higher overclocking ?


----------



## Forceman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *wohwoh*
> 
> I'm not sure if this has been answered, but I can't seem to have my CPU voltage down volt when the system is idle (GA-Z87X-UD4H). It has no problems down volting when I load the bio's default settings though.
> 
> According to the OP's post:
> 
> "if you enable C3 power state and EIST the CPU multiplier and voltage drop together even if you have set a manual voltage without offset. "
> 
> I have the C3 power state and EIST enabled in the UEFI. Help is appreciated!


In addition to what Alxx said about not using CPU-Z 1.65.x, also make sure you have Balanced set as your Windows power plan. You may also need to manually enable C3 and C6/7 in the BIOS, as Auto seems to be the same as disabled when overclocked. Also enable C1E if it isn't already.


----------



## Cyro999

If you have to ask, you'd probably be better off with a z87x-d3h


----------



## Alxx

That is a useful answer.
I was asking because someone might have experiences with each board.
For Instance UD4 has 12+2+2 design UD3 has 8 Phase design, does that mean that it is automatically better ? Maybe yes maybe not..


----------



## Cyro999

It's better, but essentially irrelevant unless you're trying to pull twice as much power through the chip as everyone else on high end air and 240 rad clc's like delid with pushpushpullpull or custom water, but probably not even then


----------



## SleazyC

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Cyro999*
> 
> Np and overclock safe


Pushed up to 4.3GHz and thus far testing is going well, but I haven't touched AIDA64.

Running Cinebench produces temperatures of 60C, while running x264 Benchmark 5.01 produces temperatures of 70C.

So when it comes to synthetic benchmarks, what would be a good test here? When I was hitting 90C I was running AIDA64 with just stress FPU and seeing such high temps scared me away from keeping it running more than 20 minutes. I remember when I was testing my i7 920 OC that I would leave Prime95 running overnight and temperatures would get high but never near the point where I was scared to leave it running.

Another thing that is a bit confusing for me is that I set the vcore to 1.25 but HWMonitor is showing a max as high as 1.272 (usually sticks around at 1.26) but both CPU-Z is showing 1.248. Which one is right here?


----------



## Cyro999

Probably HWmonitor.* Haswell vcore tends to elevate slightly under load and stay consistent because it's provided by the IVR. I use temps from stuff like x264, OCCT linpack with avx box unchecked, chess engine and other full load CPU stuff (x264 uses avx and benefits from it quite a bit, but doesn't make crazy temps that synthetics do) though some people like to simulate max possible temps, it seems silly to me though with avx2 linpack (max temps on haswell) hitting like 75-80c on 1.1 vcore set on silver arrow/h100i equivelant cooling and 20c ambients

*You sometimes have to restart CPU-z 1.64.0 a few times to make it show you cpu vcore instead of cpu vid


----------



## stasio

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Forceman*
> 
> In addition to what Alxx said about not using CPU-Z 1.65.x, also make sure you have Balanced set as your Windows power plan. You may also need to manually enable C3 and C6/7 in the BIOS, as Auto seems to be the same as disabled when overclocked. Also enable C1E if it isn't already.


I agree......also be sure only CPU-Z 1.64.0 works with this setting:

C3 - Enabled
Turbo - Auto
The rest Disabled

(Voltage drop...Core Speed stay at max)

In Windows .....Control Panel/Hardware and Sound/Power Option/Balanced/Advanced Power Settings/Processor....set Min to 5%.


----------



## SleazyC

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Cyro999*
> 
> Probably HWmonitor.* Haswell vcore tends to elevate slightly under load and stay consistent because it's provided by the IVR. I use temps from stuff like x264, OCCT linpack with avx box unchecked, chess engine and other full load CPU stuff (x264 uses avx and benefits from it quite a bit, but doesn't make crazy temps that synthetics do) though some people like to simulate max possible temps, it seems silly to me though with avx2 linpack (max temps on haswell) hitting like 75-80c on 1.1 vcore set on silver arrow/h100i equivelant cooling and 20c ambients
> 
> *You sometimes have to restart CPU-z 1.64.0 a few times to make it show you cpu vcore instead of cpu vid


Generally how much testing do you do before you deem your system stable. Stuff like x264 can I somehow setup to loop over hours to use that as a stability test or should I stick to using OCCT and Linpack for that much?


----------



## Forceman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SleazyC*
> 
> Another thing that is a bit confusing for me is that I set the vcore to 1.25 but HWMonitor is showing a max as high as 1.272 (usually sticks around at 1.26) but both CPU-Z is showing 1.248. Which one is right here?


Apparently the new beta version of HWInfo has improved Gigabyte support, you might try that.


----------



## Cyro999

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SleazyC*
> 
> Generally how much testing do you do before you deem your system stable. Stuff like x264 can I somehow setup to loop over hours to use that as a stability test or should I stick to using OCCT and Linpack for that much?


Lots of gaming, x264, linpack without avx, chess etc. I'd probably do multiple hours of each and like a week of system usage with no issues before calling something stable because haswell seems really awkward. Hard to find something more definitive to say like "oh it primed for 48 hours with 7000mb ram" like you could on previous CPU's.. because when i was doing prime runs, i cleared overnights and then had crashes in a matter of seconds, not minutes or hours, with actual programs i wanted to use

1.264/1.272 is a normal reading for Haswell with 1.25vcore bios, it's normally elevated a bit by IVR especially with higher stress and software can only show like 1.248, 1.256, 1.264, 1.272 and not inbetween values, and it's not perfectly accurate either


----------



## SleazyC

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Cyro999*
> 
> Lots of gaming, x264, linpack without avx, chess etc. I'd probably do multiple hours of each and like a week of system usage with no issues before calling something stable because haswell seems really awkward. Hard to find something more definitive to say like "oh it primed for 48 hours with 7000mb ram" like you could on previous CPU's.. because when i was doing prime runs, i cleared overnights and then had crashes in a matter of seconds, not minutes or hours, with actual programs i wanted to use
> 
> 1.264/1.272 is a normal reading for Haswell with 1.25vcore bios, it's normally elevated a bit by IVR especially with higher stress and software can only show like 1.248, 1.256, 1.264, 1.272 and not inbetween values, and it's not perfectly accurate either


Great, thanks.

I just bumped up to 4.5GHz without changing any of the other suggestions you provided and thus far testing is going fine. Temperatures haven't risen any and stability seems to be the same as 4.3Ghz. About to fire up some heavy synthetic testing though so crossing my fingers. Again, thanks for all the help you've provided.


----------



## wohwoh

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Alxx*
> 
> Most of the time people use wrong CPUz Version for reading Vcore.
> Try CPUZ 1,64 or Hwinfo.
> 
> Question: Is is worth to buy a Gigbyte Z87X UD4H instead of the Gigabyte Z87X UD3H ?
> Is the UD4H better with higher overclocking ?


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Forceman*
> 
> In addition to what Alxx said about not using CPU-Z 1.65.x, also make sure you have Balanced set as your Windows power plan. You may also need to manually enable C3 and C6/7 in the BIOS, as Auto seems to be the same as disabled when overclocked. Also enable C1E if it isn't already.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *stasio*
> 
> I agree......also be sure only CPU-Z 1.64.0 works with this setting:
> 
> C3 - Enabled
> Turbo - Auto
> The rest Disabled
> 
> (Voltage drop...Core Speed stay at max)
> 
> In Windows .....Control Panel/Hardware and Sound/Power Option/Balanced/Advanced Power Settings/Processor....set Min to 5%.


Unfortunately, I have tried all these steps and the CPU Voltage still won't underclock!

1. Using CPU-Z 1.64.0 and HWMonitor
2. Set Windows Power Plan to Balanced. I've also reset the Power Plan to default and made sure the minimum processor was set to 5%.
3. Manually enable C3/C6, EIST, C1E in BIOS. I've also tried a combinations of having some of them off and on.
4. Set Turbo to Auto


----------



## Forceman

Can you post a screenshot of CPU-Z and HWMonitor or HWInfo?


----------



## stasio

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Forceman*
> 
> Apparently the new beta version of HWInfo has improved Gigabyte support, you might try that.


Latest come today:
http://www.hwinfo.com/beta/hw64_423_1984.zip


----------



## Spunky424

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Forceman*
> 
> If you are adjusting the multiplier using the Core Multiplier setting (or whatever the actual name is - the one on the main page) then just leave them at default. You can also adjust them individually, but that main control has the same effect.


took your suggestions and everything is working great! stable at 4.2ghz at 1.22V. i upped the multi to 43x and booted but restarted instantly upon booting into windows. any advice on getting passed the 42x multi threshold. Thanks again!


----------



## SleazyC

Is having a low uncore compared to the CPU multiplier a bad thing?

My uncore is currently at 30x and my CPU multiplier is at 43x, and thus far in testing the system is stable. Will I see any major performance degradation from having uncore so slow in comparison to the CPU multiplier.


----------



## Alxx

Haswell the cache has twice the bandwidth, and it doesn't need to be as high as the CPU speed to un-bottleneck the CPU's performance. Having control over the uncore helps a lot when trying to reduce instability when overclocking CPU or Memory.
You want the Uncore frequency to be anywhere from 300-500MHz below the CPU Frequency to un-bottleneck the CPU, however if you bring it closer or at the CPU frequency there might be some minor performance gains you could see in benchmarks, going above the CPU speed can create issues with memory. (from first Page).

Having low cache ratio is not a bad thing for testing stability/vcore. see above


----------



## petedread

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SleazyC*
> 
> Is having a low uncore compared to the CPU multiplier a bad thing?
> 
> My uncore is currently at 30x and my CPU multiplier is at 43x, and thus far in testing the system is stable. Will I see any major performance degradation from having uncore so slow in comparison to the CPU multiplier.


You won't notice any real life performance benefits from raising the uncore. Apparently there are only very few bench programs that benefit from OC'ing the uncore, and some people debate that.

30x, is that your default? Mine at default is 35x and it boosts to 39x. It is so much easier to get a stable overclock by leaving the uncore at default.
But I have managed to get a stable overclock of CPU 43x uncore 43x. If I leave the uncore at default I can have a stable CPU OC at 4.5 and reasonable volts.


----------



## tioslash

Hi all! I am having an issue that I can´t see to figure out why is happening. First of all, I´m trying to OC my 4670k (current specs are on my sig), fresh clean Windows 7 install, all updates, latest nvidia driver, etc, only stress testing/benchmark programs and BF3 installed on the ssd right now. So I did some benchmarks with all stock settings to serve as a reference (3dmark11, Firestrike, cinebench and SuperPI, 3 runs of each) and marked down the results.

Then I´ve tried to OC the cpu to [email protected], which I´ve been stress testing this past week and found out it´s stable. Temps don´t exceed 75°C while stress testing. I left all BIOS default settings except the multiplier, vcore and disabled IGP. My GPU is at stock aswell.

Went back and tried all the tests again, Cinebench and SuperPi giving me a good boost, as I expected. Tried 3dmark11 and while the Physics Score went up, strangely my Graphics Score went considerably down. All 3 runs showed this results consistently. The exact same behavior was seen on Firestrike. Went back to the BIOS and changed my RAM from 1333, to XMP 1600 to see if it made any difference, and it while my Physics Score were even better, it cut my fps effectively in half during the game tests, again all 3 consecutive runs displaying this behavior on both 3dmark11 and Firestrike. Tried to set all power-saving features from the CPU and GPU Off, but no difference.

Returning everything to stock, my Graphics score went up again. I noticed that even if I overclock it mildly, like 4ghz without even changing vcore, my Graphics Score already goes down a little bit, and from there if I try higher clocks, it progressively goes down. What could be the problem?

Appreciate any help. Thank you!


----------



## SleazyC

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *petedread*
> 
> You won't notice any real life performance benefits from raising the uncore. Apparently there are only very few bench programs that benefit from OC'ing the uncore, and some people debate that.
> 
> 30x, is that your default? Mine at default is 35x and it boosts to 39x. It is so much easier to get a stable overclock by leaving the uncore at default.
> But I have managed to get a stable overclock of CPU 43x uncore 43x. If I leave the uncore at default I can have a stable CPU OC at 4.5 and reasonable volts.


I was having some issues a couple days ago with crazy high temperatures that were due to me being a bonehead and setting my vcore way to high. I now am getting much more reasonable temperatures and have what I think is a stable 4.3GHz with 30x uncore, 43x CPU, 1.25vcore, 1.8vrin, 1.15vrin. I am playing around with a 4.5ghz OC and decided to bump up uncore but am now seeing 124's so wondering if it would make sense to drop back down to 30x (or 35x per your results) and see if I can get something stable there. This is a gaming rig so I'm not looking to break any record running benchmarks.

Does dropping your uncore allow you to drop vcore alongside the drop in vring/ring?


----------



## Forceman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Spunky424*
> 
> took your suggestions and everything is working great! stable at 4.2ghz at 1.22V. i upped the multi to 43x and booted but restarted instantly upon booting into windows. any advice on getting passed the 42x multi threshold. Thanks again!


Probably just need a little more Vcore. You might also want to bump the Vring to 1.1 or 1.15V if you haven't already.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SleazyC*
> 
> I was having some issues a couple days ago with crazy high temperatures that were due to me being a bonehead and setting my vcore way to high. I now am getting much more reasonable temperatures and have what I think is a stable 4.3GHz with 30x uncore, 43x CPU, 1.25vcore, 1.8vrin, 1.15vrin. I am playing around with a 4.5ghz OC and decided to bump up uncore but am now seeing 124's so wondering if it would make sense to drop back down to 30x (or 35x per your results) and see if I can get something stable there. This is a gaming rig so I'm not looking to break any record running benchmarks.
> 
> Does dropping your uncore allow you to drop vcore alongside the drop in vring/ring?


Dropping your uncore may allow you to run lower Vcores (although I think Vcore is just masking the problem in that case) but at your low uncore speed it won't matter. Have you tried running 36x for uncore instead of 30x? Even terrible chips (like mine) should be able to handle 36x for uncore. 30x is really low, especially with 1.15V Vring. Going from 43x to 45x may take a fairly large Vcore bump as well, depending on the chip.


----------



## SleazyC

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Forceman*
> 
> Probably just need a little more Vcore. You might also want to bump the Vring to 1.1 or 1.15V if you haven't already.
> Dropping your uncore may allow you to run lower Vcores (although I think Vcore is just masking the problem in that case) but at your low uncore speed it won't matter. Have you tried running 36x for uncore instead of 30x? Even terrible chips (like mine) should be able to handle 36x for uncore. 30x is really low, especially with 1.15V Vring. Going from 43x to 45x may take a fairly large Vcore bump as well, depending on the chip.


Thanks for the information.

I am currently stress testing a 4.5GHz with 40x uncore, 45x CPU, 1.285 vcore, 1.9 vrin, 1.2 ring. Are these voltages on the high side for 24/7 use? My temperatures are all staying around 70C when I am stressing using synthetics or something like x264 and in games I was seeing around 63C.


----------



## Forceman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SleazyC*
> 
> Thanks for the information.
> 
> I am currently stress testing a 4.5GHz with 40x uncore, 45x CPU, 1.285 vcore, 1.9 vrin, 1.2 ring. Are these voltages on the high side for 24/7 use? My temperatures are all staying around 70C when I am stressing using synthetics or something like x264 and in games I was seeing around 63C.


The Vcore is fine, but you might try dropping the VRIN a little. You should be able to go down to 1.8V or even 1.75V at only 1.285V Vcore.


----------



## SleazyC

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Forceman*
> 
> The Vcore is fine, but you might try dropping the VRIN a little. You should be able to go down to 1.8V or even 1.75V at only 1.285V Vcore.


Dropped VRIN to 1.75, and also vcore to 1.283. Running AIDA64 with AVX2 instructions nets me peak temps of 80-85ish depending on the core. The temperatures are all over the place though when I am watching HWMonitor. They tend to fluctuate between high 60's to mid 70's but then will spike to 80's for like a second at a time. Is this normal?

Also would running AIDA64 for a couple hours with these kinds of temperatures be dangerous?


----------



## Forceman

If you are running the full test of Aida it is normal for it to jump around as it tests different things. If you run the FPU only portion of the test it'll probably be more consistent (and likely higher). But stress test temps in the low 80s are fine - normally operating temps will be 20C lower.


----------



## Peanuts4

I just started really doing my research into OCing Haswell here. One question that comes to mind is whether to use a higher multiplier or high BCLK Strap? So if you run at say 100x43 vs. 167x46 Does it matter or what is getting stressed by the higher multiplier or higher Strap?


----------



## Cyro999

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SleazyC*
> 
> Dropped VRIN to 1.75, and also vcore to 1.283. Running AIDA64 with AVX2 instructions nets me peak temps of 80-85ish depending on the core. The temperatures are all over the place though when I am watching HWMonitor. They tend to fluctuate between high 60's to mid 70's but then will spike to 80's for like a second at a time. Is this normal?
> 
> Also would running AIDA64 for a couple hours with these kinds of temperatures be dangerous?


I did a day of testing dedicated to VRIN, and found that @1.25vcore, 1.75 was better for me than 1.72 or 1.78 (in terms of stability - i could get the same stability on 1.25vcore with 1.75 that took 1.255 or 1.26 bios with 1.72) so it's pretty close to just vcore+0.5 at that point. It's nitpicking, but if your VRIN is further off, then you can mess things up a lot, setting 2vrin for example would give massively worse results, a lot of people report their chips are worse than they actually are because they didn't tune VRIN properly, or get BSOD from stuff like too low digital io. Since launch week, i got my chip down 0.04vcore for 4.6, just using the other voltagess

You want uncore up eventually, but core stability is much more important and the last thing you want is RAM up, uncore up, core up at the same time, and then get a BSOD without you being able to explained why it happened. Something like 40x @1.2 ring is safe til you get everything sorted out and can try to dial it down


----------



## SleazyC

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Cyro999*
> 
> I did a day of testing dedicated to VRIN, and found that @1.25vcore, 1.75 was better for me than 1.72 or 1.78 (in terms of stability - i could get the same stability on 1.25vcore with 1.75 that took 1.255 or 1.26 bios with 1.72) so it's pretty close to just vcore+0.5 at that point. It's nitpicking, but if your VRIN is further off, then you can mess things up a lot, setting 2vrin for example would give massively worse results, a lot of people report their chips are worse than they actually are because they didn't tune VRIN properly, or get BSOD from stuff like too low digital io. Since launch week, i got my chip down 0.04vcore for 4.6, just using the other voltagess
> 
> You want uncore up eventually, but core stability is much more important and the last thing you want is RAM up, uncore up, core up at the same time, and then get a BSOD without you being able to explained why it happened. Something like 40x @1.2 ring is safe til you get everything sorted out and can try to dial it down


So I should stay around +.5 of vcore, but how much leeway do I have around that +.5 vcore? Right now I am running 1.284vcore and 1.9vrin, which is about +0.616. I tried to do 1.26 vcore with 1.8 vrin and I got about 30 minutes into the OCCT CPU test (pretty reliably producing BSOD's for me) and it reset. I also ran 1.26vcore with 1.9 vrin and got pretty good results. Do you think I should work around 1.26vcore and 1.76ish vrin? When I tried 1.8 and 1.85 vrin I was getting 0124's.


----------



## Forceman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Peanuts4*
> 
> I just started really doing my research into OCing Haswell here. One question that comes to mind is whether to use a higher multiplier or high BCLK Strap? So if you run at say 100x43 vs. 167x46 Does it matter or what is getting stressed by the higher multiplier or higher Strap?


Not many people using the straps just yet, so kind of hard to say. Apparently not many chips are going to be able to run at the 167 strap, but you might be able to do 125. I don't know that there is any advantage or disadvantage to using the strap, assuming you can get it stable with it, no ones done any comprehensive testing on the differences yet, that I've seen. I'd just stick to multiplier for now.


----------



## Cyro999

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SleazyC*
> 
> So I should stay around +.5 of vcore, but how much leeway do I have around that +.5 vcore? Right now I am running 1.284vcore and 1.9vrin, which is about +0.616. I tried to do 1.26 vcore with 1.8 vrin and I got about 30 minutes into the OCCT CPU test (pretty reliably producing BSOD's for me) and it reset. I also ran 1.26vcore with 1.9 vrin and got pretty good results. Do you think I should work around 1.26vcore and 1.76ish vrin? When I tried 1.8 and 1.85 vrin I was getting 0124's.


I don't know if it depends on the chip, pretty much nobody knows anything about it. I just know with my current OC, i made 1.72vrin and 1.8vrin fail twice each within an hour but with 1.75, passed two of my overnights plus like 15 hours of gaming (some with streaming)

Unlike you i'm on the very edge of stability, i've got hundreds of hours of minor tweaks to know my CPU, you're kinda playing with approximates here


----------



## wohwoh

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Forceman*
> 
> Can you post a screenshot of CPU-Z and HWMonitor or HWInfo?


The "Core Speed" on CPU-Z clocks down when my system is not in use. However, the core VID stays the same no matter what.


----------



## Forceman

Yeah, CPU-Z 1.65 does that. You should be able to see Vcore lower down in HWMonitor or in HWInfo.


----------



## wohwoh

I do have 1.64.0. My voltage is not going down still.


----------



## deepor

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *wohwoh*
> 
> The "Core Speed" on CPU-Z clocks down when my system is not in use. However, the core VID stays the same no matter what.


The voltage the cores will actually get is that VCore value, so it does reduce voltage when it clocks down, and everything's fine. The VID is not what's used by the CPU, just what the cores think they need and ask for.


----------



## Forceman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *wohwoh*
> 
> I do have 1.64.0. My voltage is not going down still.


My bad, I read that as a 5. I've seen 1.64.0 do that before - deleting the files and re-extracting fixed it for me. Check HWInfo and see what it shows for Vcore.


----------



## Cyro999

If you have cpu-z, you have to restart it until it shows Vcore instead of VID. I've seen at least a dozen people trip up on that, they are not the same thing and cpu-z seems to love displaying them alternately, in the same space


----------



## Big Texas

I got my VID rating, would you guys say this is a good chip? got it to 4.5 ghz 1.23v, don't know if i'm maybe missing something that could be making it better

http://valid.canardpc.com/2895895


----------



## givmedew

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Big Texas*
> 
> I got my VID rating, would you guys say this is a good chip? got it to 4.5 ghz 1.23v, don't know if i'm maybe missing something that could be making it better
> 
> http://valid.canardpc.com/2895895


Well that is good according to what people say is a good VID... more importantly the 4.5 at 1.23 is good as long as that number came from CPU-Z 1.64 and not the 1.65 you got your VID from... but even if you did get it from 1.65 if it said 1.23 you aren't going to be that much higher so I would say you got a good sample.


----------



## stasio

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *owcraftsman*
> 
> I'm getting better read write and copy at x43 core 40 un-core 2133 C9 2t mem
> 
> 
> 
> What do you think explains this?


Double sided RAM's........has better read, write and copy.....









Double sided (samsung IC) :


Single sided (Hynix MFR) :


----------



## EarlZ

Are the dominator platinum 1866's double sided? Ive never physically checked.


----------



## stasio

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *EarlZ*
> 
> Are the dominator platinum 1866's double sided? Ive never physically checked.


Memory for 3th generation (Ivy) mostly is double sided and chips are Hynix CFR & BFR and Samsung.


----------



## The Real Deal

Still no beta BIOS since F6 release ?


----------



## owcraftsman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *stasio*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Double sided RAM's........has better read, write and copy.....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Double sided (samsung IC) :
> 
> 
> Single sided (Hynix MFR) :
Click to expand...

Thanks for the clarification. The reason I asked is I've been seeing some odd bench results the higher I clock the lower the score. Especially from the pcie bus. For example: 3DM Firestrike in the 10000-11000 range at x43 and 8000 to 9000 at x45 but even HypePi 32m takes longer at the higher clock. F6c beta bios was the worst and X02, which I'm currently running, seems a bit better. Using auto voltages seems the best in terms of better bench score no matter the bios.


----------



## Zvejniex

I settled for 4.5ghz 1.22v for 24/7 use and enabled every power saving options by hand and my voltage does drop to 0.1v or something, but my cpu clock stays 4.5ghz at all times, whats up with that?


----------



## Forceman

Set your Windows Power Plan to Balanced, if it isn't already.


----------



## Hyolyn

Is there any negative effects to having the power options such as C1E and those off, and running at oc rates 24/7?
Besides more power usage / cost


----------



## flopper

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Hyolyn*
> 
> Is there any negative effects to having the power options such as C1E and those off, and running at oc rates 24/7?
> Besides more power usage / cost


electron migration might speed up.
other than that I dunno.


----------



## Alxx

Someone I know measured the watt difference between fixed voltage and offset, the difference was less then 2 Watts in idle.
With a fixed voltage you dont really have much more power draw.


----------



## freeboy

what is the "gtl" you are referencing when you say with gtl I was able to go to 5.2 on air?
Are we talking Gunning Transceiver Logic? it almost sounded like a third party program...


----------



## freeboy

what is the "gtl" you are referencing when you say with gtl I was able to go to 5.2 on air?
Are we talking Gunning Transceiver Logic? it almost sounded like a third party program...
ok
found the reference to GTL NOT the Gunning Transceiver Logic from Intel
but rather Gigabyte tweek launcher
awesome
at 4.9 and climbing due in part to this ONE GUIDE
THANKS X a million


----------



## Forceman

Gigabyte Tweak Launcher. It lets you change overclock settings on the fly in Windows.

I think there may be a newer version than this one, but you can get it here:

http://www.gigabyte.us/support-downloads/utility.aspx


----------



## freeboy

awesome anything to help we need


----------



## Big Texas

My cpu's being wacky right now @ 4.5ghz so i wanted to try 4.0ghz at low voltages...

i got it through IBT at 4.0ghz @ 1.050v, 3.9ghz uncore and 2400mhz memory...

is that good voltages for 4 ghz? seems pretty low...


----------



## Cyro999

Doesn't seem too bad to me. If you have VRIN LLC on then drop VRIN to like 1.6 and you can probably take it (vcore) lower than otherwise


----------



## Hyolyn

Seems i got very unlucky with my batch, currently stable on 4000/40 (RAM1330) @1.130V (Core Voltage) *sad face*
However the temps only reach 45-50C peak during 20 mins in AIDA64 Stress o.o wich is good to me


----------



## freeboy

I dont think that's so bad for vcore...


----------



## Hyolyn

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *freeboy*
> 
> I dont think that's so bad for vcore...


It's not? I tought it was very high, also could someone explain what the drops mean in aida? (keep in mind i did not edit any other settings then cpu/cache/vcore)


----------



## freeboy

Im not sure why things happen in my own system! lol
Seriously those do not look terrible.. add a little juice and watch the temps and you will see more stability.. I had two weeks of hell with a bad mobo, otherwise It was just figuring some stuff out,
You safe under 85. C...
and I do recommend reading Sin0822 guide and using it as a reference....


----------



## Hyolyn

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *freeboy*
> 
> Im not sure why things happen in my own system! lol
> Seriously those do not look terrible.. add a little juice and watch the temps and you will see more stability.. I had two weeks of hell with a bad mobo, otherwise It was just figuring some stuff out,
> You safe under 85. C...
> and I do recommend reading Sin0822 guide and using it as a reference....


Well i do use his guide and i've read atleast 3 other's as-well, however i'm trying to reach atleast 4,4 - 4,5 stable that would be great.
During a run in 4.3 i managed to reach 9.34 in cinebench which is not bad at all from my experience 
However just running stock is still an improvement for me since i previously had the 8120 (under rated chip really) but nothing compared to intel's
I also need to make sure that they say Aida64 is the best stress test becuase it uses all the instructions, is this right?

I also did not re install windows after upgrading motherboard and cpu, i don't know how much this effects the overclock


----------



## Forceman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Hyolyn*
> 
> Well i do use his guide and i've read atleast 3 other's as-well, however i'm trying to reach atleast 4,4 - 4,5 stable that would be great.
> During a run in 4.3 i managed to reach 9.34 in cinebench which is not bad at all from my experience
> However just running stock is still an improvement for me since i previously had the 8120 (under rated chip really) but nothing compared to intel's
> I also need to make sure that they say Aida64 is the best stress test becuase it uses all the instructions, is this right?
> 
> I also did not re install windows after upgrading motherboard and cpu, i don't know how much this effects the overclock


Not reinstalling the OS won't affect the overclock any.

There really isn't a whole lot of point (in my opinion) in overclocking to 40 since the chip will do 39 anyway. I would try 1.25V and 43x and see what that gets you. If you are stable there, then you can either try increasing the multiplier farther, or lower the voltage. But I would go ahead and set the cache/uncore to 36x before you go any higher, just to make sure that isn't a problem for your chip. You should be able to handle the temps at 1.25V, but keep an eye on them and try to keep them under 90C when stress testing.

As for the testing, a lot of people have found that encoding a video with x264 using Handbrake (or a similar program) is a pretty good stress test, probably better (quicker for sure) than Aida. You can also try Intel Burn Test on Very High for a very quick check of stability.


----------



## stasio

If you use AIDA64...be sure to set in Preference/General/....at least 512MB or more for Memory block size.

Btw,
here is new *Prime95v.28.1 Build 1 (64-bit)* with preliminary Haswell support:

http://www.mediafire.com/?awambpo41sy6qns


----------



## Hyolyn

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *stasio*
> 
> If you use AIDA64...be sure to set in Preference/General/....at least 512MB or more for Memory block size.
> 
> Btw,
> here is new *Prime95v.28.1 Build 1 (64-bit)* with preliminary Haswell support:
> 
> http://www.mediafire.com/?awambpo41sy6qns


Thank you, but why do we change the block size? Just wondering


----------



## owcraftsman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Hyolyn*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *stasio*
> 
> If you use AIDA64...be sure to set in Preference/General/....at least 512MB or more for Memory block size.
> 
> Btw,
> here is new *Prime95v.28.1 Build 1 (64-bit)* with preliminary Haswell support:
> 
> http://www.mediafire.com/?awambpo41sy6qns
> 
> 
> 
> Thank you, but why do we change the block size? Just wondering
Click to expand...

It stresses more of your memory at the same time to give you a more accurate representation of stability.

Similarly when running Prime 95 run a custom blend and up the amount of memory being used while stressing. Default will stress only 1600MB which was adequate way back when 1GB was a lot of memory but with modern system it not unusual to have 8GB in which case you should use at least 6500MB depending on how much your system is using for normal operation. In a system with 8GB this setting will stress 80-95% of your memory.



If you have more memory then do the math. 1st open your task manager and go to the performance tab.



For those who want to use a real world stress test I highly recommend x264 HD Benchmark from Tech-ARP which is a benchmark that allows you to measure how fast your PC can encode a 1080p video clip into a high quality x264 video file. Because of the static nature of the test, results can be compared to give you a better picture of how well you system is performing. Here is one of my results running x43 core x40 uncore with memory at 2133 C9 2t.

The test test the entire system and take over an hour to complete. If you have an unstable system this will reveal it.

Be sure to download and install *AviSynth 2.5.8* as well or the script file will not run.


----------



## freeboy

Did u mean 1.050 ? Crap I cannot do anything that low
I'm stable CPU in the 1.234 range at low 40s with low mem speeds..
Vrin ?
Ring ?
Vcore ?

Profile set to extreme?


----------



## Hyolyn

Well i already figured i had a pretty bad batch.. but what do you guys think of this as stable;

VCORE; 1.325
Core Mult; 44
Uncore; 35 (still need to oc)
Ram; 1330 (still need oc)

Temps when stressing 100%;

AVG; 63-72 ~
Peak Spike; 85 ~
Min; 58

Can someone tell me what the drops in AIDA64 means?
It reports 0% throttle yet it shows some drops in the diagram sometimes, increasing vcore doesn't really seem to make it go away?

If it's not related to vcore i can be stable at 1.316-1.318 VCORE
Stable [email protected] cpu tests & stability + IBT & Cinebench


----------



## Rbby258

not as fast but 4c8t


----------



## freeboy

What r u cooling with?


----------



## Rbby258

dry ice


----------



## Forceman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Hyolyn*
> 
> Well i already figured i had a pretty bad batch.. but what do you guys think of this as stable;
> 
> VCORE; 1.325
> Core Mult; 44
> Uncore; 35 (still need to oc)
> Ram; 1330 (still need oc)
> 
> Temps when stressing 100%;
> 
> AVG; 63-72 ~
> Peak Spike; 85 ~
> Min; 58
> 
> Can someone tell me what the drops in AIDA64 means?
> It reports 0% throttle yet it shows some drops in the diagram sometimes, increasing vcore doesn't really seem to make it go away?
> 
> If it's not related to vcore i can be stable at 1.316-1.318 VCORE
> Stable [email protected] cpu tests & stability + IBT & Cinebench


That voltage is about right for a bad chip. Similar to mine and Darkwizzle.

The drops in Aida may just be where it is switching tests.


----------



## freeboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Hyolyn*
> 
> Well i already figured i had a pretty bad batch.. but what do you guys think of this as stable;
> 
> VCORE; 1.325
> Core Mult; 44
> Uncore; 35 (still need to oc)
> Ram; 1330 (still need oc)
> 
> Temps when stressing 100%;
> 
> AVG; 63-72 ~
> Peak Spike; 85 ~
> Min; 58
> 
> Can someone tell me what the drops in AIDA64 means?
> It reports 0% throttle yet it shows some drops in the diagram sometimes, increasing vcore doesn't really seem to make it go away?
> 
> If it's not related to vcore i can be stable at 1.316-1.318 VCORE
> Stable [email protected] cpu tests & stability + IBT & Cinebench


OK..
I need to see the RING and Vrin numbers too


----------



## freeboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Rbby258*
> 
> dry ice


nice...
Im impressed at the speed and not too much vcore either ...
congrats.. now when I hit 5.5 stable on water.. or coolant, in my water loop then I can say I was here at this lofty peak too!
lol

Nice pix...
Cambridge in UK?


----------



## Rbby258

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *freeboy*
> 
> nice...
> Im impressed at the speed and not too much vcore either ...
> congrats.. now when I hit 5.5 stable on water.. or coolant, in my water loop then I can say I was here at this lofty peak too!
> lol
> 
> Nice pix...
> Cambridge in UK?


Yeah, looks to be a good chip. Will post back next month with ln2


----------



## wendigo4700

Prime95 27.9 vs aida64 extreme.

Whats the difference, and is it recommended to use aida64 extreme for Haswell instead?


----------



## Forceman

Unless you use the FPU only test in Aida, Prime95 is more stressful.


----------



## abombthecoder

what does VID stand for?


----------



## deepor

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *abombthecoder*
> 
> what does VID stand for?


"Voltage identification" -- http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Voltage_Identification_Digital


----------



## wendigo4700

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Forceman*
> 
> Unless you use the FPU only test in Aida, Prime95 is more stressful.


Stick to the final release of aida64 extreme edition, or get the latest beta?


----------



## stasio

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *wendigo4700*
> 
> Prime95 27.9 vs aida64 extreme.
> 
> Whats the difference, and is it recommended to use aida64 extreme for Haswell instead?


*Prime95 28.1 b1* (with preliminary Haswell support) posted on page earlier.........

Btw,
*LinX 0.6.5*

http://www.mediafire.com/?0v1t0rn8vpbz6mj
https://github.com/sanekgusev/LinX-old/releases/tag/0.6.5

- works with latest Intel Linpack binaries
- now uses Linpack's built-in error detection logic
- horrible source code available on GitHub


----------



## Cyro999

I have to ask, with both of these running like 30-40c hotter than any other CPU max program (x264, chess engines, folding) and not providing good checks for stability, what is the point of using them?


----------



## freeboy

Ditto,
I run IBT
Much much faster


----------



## Rbby258

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *freeboy*
> 
> nice...
> Im impressed at the speed and not too much vcore either ...
> congrats.. now when I hit 5.5 stable on water.. or coolant, in my water loop then I can say I was here at this lofty peak too!
> lol
> 
> Nice pix...
> Cambridge in UK?


Yeah cambridge uk, i edited my profile now as well. Why?


----------



## freeboy

I went to School in the US Cambridge, and no reason just curious


----------



## freeboy

I am thinking of adding a water temp probe.. I can pay more and get a display, or just the probe and comes with "standard two pin" .. can I plug a temp sensor into my board? and If YES, where?


----------



## Rbby258

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *freeboy*
> 
> I went to School in the US Cambridge, and no reason just curious


oh that's cool


----------



## freeboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Rbby258*
> 
> oh that's cool


So, I would ask you about places in Cambridge US if you where there, kind of a retrospective of my time there...Its funny how the places change over time, but some landmark locations seem timeless...
thanks again for the posting of OC results .... Im maxed out now until I get 2 rad setup, then new cpu block and pump in the next weeks.. fun hobby....


----------



## abombthecoder

The other haswell OC with stats thread says turn off adaptive voltage before stressing, this guide makes no mention of it. If it's something we have to do before stressing, where is it in the gigabyte UEFI bios?


----------



## ehume

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *abombthecoder*
> 
> The other haswell OC with stats thread says turn off adaptive voltage before stressing, this guide makes no mention of it. If it's something we have to do before stressing, where is it in the gigabyte UEFI bios?


I wrote to Gigabyte tech support. They told me that adaptive voltage is built into the normal + Xvolts feature (I'm blocking on the official name right now).

This is the same for all mb's I have read about, and since it is an Intel feature, I expect that adaptive voltage is built into the chip itself.

Use fixed Voltage.


----------



## Bulvai

Howdy gents. I've been reading this thread religiously ever since I ordered the parts for my new rig. I must admit to being amazed about the community here and its willingness to help one another.









I'm still awaiting the 4770K but I wanted to ask a quick question because its been 5 years since I last built a system (my i7 920 has stood the test of time). I have the Z87X-UD3H and would like to know which of these drivers(pulled straight off of GIgabyte's support page) to install.? I will be using Windows 8 x64 and probably won't ever use the Marvell ports.

*Intel Management Engine Interface

Intel INF installation 9.4.0.1017

Intel LAN Driver

Intel SATA Preinstall driver
(For AHCI / RAID Mode)
Note: Windows setup to read from USB thumb drive. 12.6.0.1033

Intel® Rapid Storage Technology

Hot fix
(Note) After installed IRST driver, please install Hot fix.

Marvell® Storage Utility

Marvell SATA Controller Driver

Marvell Preinstall Driver
(Note) Windows setup to read from USB thumb drive.

USB 3.0 Version
Hot fix
KB2822241 KB2811660 KB2779768
(Improve USB3.0 Device compatibility)
(Note) After installed USB 3.0 driver, please install Hot fix. KB2822241
KB2811660
KB2779768

VGA Version
Intel VGA Driver
Intel VGA Driver
(Note) Support Intel® Xeon® Processor E3-1200 Product Family.*


----------



## abombthecoder

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Bulvai*
> 
> Howdy gents. I've been reading this thread religiously ever since I ordered the parts for my new rig. I must admit to being amazed about the community here and its willingness to help one another.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'm still awaiting the 4770K but I wanted to ask a quick question because its been 5 years since I last built a system (my i7 920 has stood the test of time). I have the Z87X-UD3H and would like to know which of these drivers(pulled straight off of GIgabyte's support page) to install.? I will be using Windows 8 x64 and probably won't ever use the Marvell ports.
> 
> *Intel Management Engine Interface
> 
> Intel INF installation 9.4.0.1017
> 
> Intel LAN Driver
> 
> Intel SATA Preinstall driver
> (For AHCI / RAID Mode)
> Note: Windows setup to read from USB thumb drive. 12.6.0.1033
> 
> Intel® Rapid Storage Technology
> 
> Hot fix
> (Note) After installed IRST driver, please install Hot fix.
> 
> Marvell® Storage Utility
> 
> Marvell SATA Controller Driver
> 
> Marvell Preinstall Driver
> (Note) Windows setup to read from USB thumb drive.
> 
> USB 3.0 Version
> Hot fix
> KB2822241 KB2811660 KB2779768
> (Improve USB3.0 Device compatibility)
> (Note) After installed USB 3.0 driver, please install Hot fix. KB2822241
> KB2811660
> KB2779768
> 
> VGA Version
> Intel VGA Driver
> Intel VGA Driver
> (Note) Support Intel® Xeon® Processor E3-1200 Product Family.*


All of them except for the intel vga drivers, if you're using intel integrated, I'd just download the newest straight off of intel itself.


----------



## abombthecoder

I'm passing with the 4.4 ghz template, can I enable C1E, C3, C6/C7, and EIST now? I have them currently disabled as per the the instructions.


----------



## Forceman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *abombthecoder*
> 
> I'm passing with the 4.4 ghz template, can I enable C1E, C3, C6/C7, and EIST now? I have them currently disabled as per the the instructions.


Yes, there's no reason to leave them disabled.


----------



## freeboy

I use them all off except C3 and I reduce uncore to 41 or 42, during oc above 45. im using C3 auto and validated to 5k, stable at 4.9. This is more art than science as certain chip behave differently and have different settings that work. I had been leaving uncore at 34 but gb boards auto reset uncore if left there. and it was screwy, so for me 42 uncore at 48 and I the Raise mem to 2133 works.


----------



## marsey99

i have been having fun with it too.



http://valid.canardpc.com/2897724

still not sure i have my head 100% around it but getting there









f6 bios seems to stop at x40 core if i set it above 44 but its fine upto 44 xD


----------



## AlexBournemouth

I have overclocked my i5-4670K to 4.8Ghz (4.5Ghz cache). 1.385V (core), 1.29V (cache) and 1.885 (VVRIN). Absolutely blisteringly good speeds.

Using Intel Burn Test on maximum setting, I pass (10 loops) with maximum temp of 80 celsius on one core--coldest core at 76 celsius. I delidded my CPU, though, and used Coollaboratory Liquid Ultra on CPU and on the fan (Phanteks PH-TC14PE). Thank you SO much for this guide; it has helped me tremendously to reach 4.8Ghz with a balance in temps.









Shame my RAM is so **** I can't overclock it, even with the settings you suggested--apart from tighter timings (which will do).


----------



## Alxx

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Bulvai*
> 
> Howdy gents. I've been reading this thread religiously ever since I ordered the parts for my new rig. I must admit to being amazed about the community here and its willingness to help one another.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'm still awaiting the 4770K but I wanted to ask a quick question because its been 5 years since I last built a system (my i7 920 has stood the test of time). I have the Z87X-UD3H and would like to know which of these drivers(pulled straight off of GIgabyte's support page) to install.? I will be using Windows 8 x64 and probably won't ever use the Marvell ports.
> 
> *Intel Management Engine Interface
> 
> Intel INF installation 9.4.0.1017
> 
> Intel LAN Driver
> 
> Intel SATA Preinstall driver
> (For AHCI / RAID Mode)
> Note: Windows setup to read from USB thumb drive. 12.6.0.1033
> 
> Intel® Rapid Storage Technology
> 
> Hot fix
> (Note) After installed IRST driver, please install Hot fix.
> 
> Marvell® Storage Utility
> 
> Marvell SATA Controller Driver
> 
> Marvell Preinstall Driver
> (Note) Windows setup to read from USB thumb drive.
> 
> USB 3.0 Version
> Hot fix
> KB2822241 KB2811660 KB2779768
> (Improve USB3.0 Device compatibility)
> (Note) After installed USB 3.0 driver, please install Hot fix. KB2822241
> KB2811660
> KB2779768
> 
> VGA Version
> Intel VGA Driver
> Intel VGA Driver
> (Note) Support Intel® Xeon® Processor E3-1200 Product Family.*


For minimal driver configuration, you do not need
Marvell® Storage Utility + Marvell SATA Controller Driver That is if you don*t use the grey Marvel Sata/ red Esata ports.
Intel® Rapid Storage Technology Windows 7 / 8 have Sata drivers
Intel VGA driver if you don*t use internal Graphics

You can control in device manager if any drivers are missing.

have fun


----------



## Tass666

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Alxx*
> 
> For minimal driver configuration, you do not need
> Marvell® Storage Utility + Marvell SATA Controller Driver That is if you don*t use the grey Marvel Sata/ red Esata ports.
> Intel® Rapid Storage Technology Windows 7 / 8 have Sata drivers
> Intel VGA driver if you don*t use internal Graphics
> 
> You can control in device manager if any drivers are missing.
> 
> have fun


I think you can also skip installing the Intel ME drivers if you are not going to use its features.

On Windows 8 x64 (not sure about other SOs) you can skip the hotfixes as Windows Update will install them.

I installed the Marvell drivers but not the utilities as i don't need them, about Intel Storage Tech i install it to have Intel drivers and then disable the autostart and services for the IRST software.

Preinstall drivers are to use during Windows installation.


----------



## deepor

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Tass666*
> 
> I think you can also skip installing the Intel ME drivers if you are not going to use its features.
> [...]


There's that device that will show up as unknown in the device manager which might look a bit ugly to you. You can install just the driver for this device while avoiding getting all the ME services installed and running. To do this, you have to extract the ME .exe archive in a folder, then navigate inside the "Drivers" sub-folder. You will find four files. Right-click on the .inf file and choose "Install".


----------



## Peanuts4

Hey guys,

So trying to do this easy as possible w/out the stress of potentially having to do a windows reinstall or anything. I'm going for a small overclock as I do not have air conditioning. 4.2Ghz is all I'm shooting for right now. I watched this video 



 and granted it's for a MSI mobo it seemed to have some decent info. I have some questions now relating things to my UD4H. I'm a visual guy so reading Sins guide is great doesn't help make it click like a video.

I can honestly say as much as the UEFI BIOS look nice with Gigabyte but you need to do a lot of running around all over the place to try and find things compared to the MSI BIOS. I cannot find Ring Ratio or Ring Ratio Cache on the UD4H, is Ring Ratio called Uncore because I know Gigabyte has Uncore.

This is what I have so far when I find everything let me know if I should make some adjustments.

Baseclock 100
CPU Ratio 42

Ring ratio 41 (100 Mhz below base clock)

Cpu voltage 1.090 (seems safe bet)
Cpu voltage mode adaptive (No idea what this is called in Gigabyte or where yet)

CPU Ring Voltage Mode: Adaptive
CPU Ring Voltage 1.065

Anyone know where to find Internal VR efficiency? Do you guys disable it?
Is Intel Smart Connect anywhere? I could not find it but I would like to disable it as well.

Thank you


----------



## AlexBournemouth

I think, if you're going for a 4.2Ghz overclock, you can go right ahead and set the cache to 4.2Ghz, too. I know this isn't the question you asked, but have you even tested those voltages on manual (as they look pretty low)? I would set the core and cache voltages to manual (1.2 and 1.1, respectively), and test 5 runs on Intel Burn Test maximum setting. I very much doubt you'll be able to run stable on those voltages, but you should be able to get pretty decent voltages on a 4.2Ghz overclock, as you aren't going very far.









So, recap--recommended test settings:

Core clock: 42 (all cores)
Cache clock: 42
Core voltage: 1.2
Cache voltage: 1.1
CPU input voltage: auto or try 1.8

If you can't run 5 loops of IBT on max, bump core voltage to 1.25V.


----------



## Forceman

I would leave the cache at 36x. There are chips that can't reliably do 42x. Easier to do them one at a time - get the core clock set and then worry about the cache later.


----------



## AlexBournemouth

True--best to do one at a time--but 4.2 is pretty doable for 95% of chips, no? I would be mega pissed, if I couldn't do 4.2/4.2 core/cache!


----------



## Tass666

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *deepor*
> 
> There's that device that will show up as unknown in the device manager which might look a bit ugly to you. You can install just the driver for this device while avoiding getting all the ME services installed and running. To do this, you have to extract the ME .exe archive in a folder, then navigate inside the "Drivers" sub-folder. You will find four files. Right-click on the .inf file and choose "Install".


To avoid the unknow device i get into it in device manager and use the update driver via Windows Update, then it installs a driver without the software, services, and rest of crap.


----------



## wendigo4700

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Tass666*
> 
> To avoid the unknow device i get into it in device manager and use the update driver via Windows Update, then it installs a driver without the software, services, and rest of crap.


nvm


----------



## wendigo4700

But either methods, should provide the same result?

"....extract the ME .exe archive in a folder, then navigate inside the "Drivers" sub-folder. You will find four files. Right-click on the .inf file and choose "Install"."

"....use the update driver via Windows Update, then it installs a driver without the software, services, and rest of crap."

I just tested the first one, since I'm still at my i5-760 system, while I wait for the Haswell parts to arrive. I never found that so called "Driver" folder. I'm pretty sure I'm missing something.
Look at my screenshot

http://imageshack.us/f/4/t5ol.jpg/


----------



## deepor

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *wendigo4700*
> 
> But either methods, should provide the same result?
> 
> "....extract the ME .exe archive in a folder, then navigate inside the "Drivers" sub-folder. You will find four files. Right-click on the .inf file and choose "Install"."
> 
> "....use the update driver via Windows Update, then it installs a driver without the software, services, and rest of crap."
> 
> I just tested the first one, since I'm still at my i5-760 system, while I wait for the Haswell parts to arrive. I never found that so called "Driver" folder. I'm pretty sure I'm missing something.
> Look at my screenshot
> 
> http://imageshack.us/f/4/t5ol.jpg/


You are right. It looked different for me with the files I used. I got my stuff from here: http://forums.tweaktown.com/gigabyte/30530-latest-overclocking-programs-system-info-benchmarking-stability-tools.html

The inside of the archive file is structured differently for the version I used.


----------



## wendigo4700

I just downloaded the one directly from gigabytes site, for the specific motherboard.

Strange its not built up the same way. And I assume we're still talking about the "Intel Management Engine Interface"?


----------



## deepor

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *wendigo4700*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I just downloaded the one directly from gigabytes site, for the specific motherboard.
> 
> Strange its not built up the same way. And I assume we're still talking about the "Intel Management Engine Interface"?


Yes, "Intel MEI". I looked in different files I have saved locally and it seems the official Intel files are with those data1.cab and data2.cab hiding the contents. The one where I've seen all the sub-folders in the open was some kind of beta.

I guess you should use the other suggestion, method number two in your list from the other post.


----------



## wendigo4700

Method number two, it will be the.

Btw Is it recommended, to enable these here after end succes overclocking?

CPU Enhanced Halt (c1E)
C3/C6 State Support
CPU EIST Function

Was thinking so the CPU isnt running at its peak the entire time, for whenever the pc is turned on, and just idle.


----------



## skyn3t

I'm going to ask it here because no one can give the right answer where i have posted it. or they don't know and make my post invisible for they eyes.

I have read most o the thread about how to OC the new intel 5/7 platform. but some companies have named the UEFI options according in what they want too.

check
Cpu cache ratio = uncore
check
Cpu core voltage = Vcore
Cpu cache voltage = ????
What is = Vrin
What is = Vring




At this Thread Haswell Overclocking Thread With Statistics they only talk about those option I mentioned above. and many question is answered wrong. I have read SIN0822 front page and it is very detailed but it around the Gigabyte mobo and looks like MSI has the same options name like.


----------



## Cyro999

cache = ring/uncore voltage

IVR input voltage = vrin (Voltage-Regulator-IN or something)


----------



## AlexBournemouth

When you raise the cache, you may need to raise the cache voltage (never past 1.35V on air). All the voltages supply the volts to the varying components, natch.


----------



## freeboy

I was trying to get it all
It's from here
http://www.overclock.net/t/1401976/the-gigabyte-z87-haswell-overclocking-oc-guide


----------



## freeboy

If that is unclear then ask again
Hope it helps

The explanations I would give would all reference something like Sins guide, but it's all there
My basic kid with a box of crayons understanding is vring adds power the pci e pathway and this includes memory.


----------



## freeboy

And uncore is speed of CPU cache omg I'm a noob
Vrin is over all power and sets up the CPU to draw... So it is by default higher than all other values and your kind of looking for the vrin sweet spot which varies per chip and also per setting
Hope this helps...

Part of the communication challenge is the medium of the boards, but a far greater issue is us noobs learning a new language, I feel like we point and grunt on our cave walls

Speaking of which my cave awaits ! Ll
Please ask again if still cloudy, I'm sure I read Sins guide like 15 times! No lying


----------



## AlexBournemouth




----------



## Peanuts4

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Cyro999*
> 
> cache = ring/uncore voltage
> 
> IVR input voltage = vrin (Voltage-Regulator-IN or something)


So Ring is the same as uncore?


----------



## skyn3t

does anyone know what is this 0x00000124 BSOD


----------



## Forceman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *skyn3t*
> 
> does anyone know what is this 0x00000124 BSOD


It's a WHEA uncorrectable error. Usually means you need more Vcore, but can also be Vring or one of the VCC (IOD, IOA, SA) voltages. I'd try Vcore first.


----------



## skyn3t

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Forceman*
> 
> It's a WHEA uncorrectable error. Usually means you need more Vcore, but can also be Vring or one of the VCC (IOD, IOA, SA) voltages. I'd try Vcore first.


I going after the vcore. It only happen on xtu benchmark


----------



## Forceman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *skyn3t*
> 
> I going after the vcore. It only happen on xtu benchmark


Yep, that benchmark is tough. It took a pretty good bump over my "normal" settings for it.


----------



## Hyolyn

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *skyn3t*
> 
> I going after the vcore. It only happen on xtu benchmark


XTU Benchmark is using the same thing Prime95 do so it's quite tough i guess yes (><')
Quote:


> Benchmarking allows you to gauge the performance of your processor. Intel® Extreme Tuning Utility uses Prime95 as the benchmarking engine. Since Prime95 returns a time as a result, Intel® Extreme Tuning Utility uses a simple formula to convert the time into a score. The higher the score, the better your system is performing.


----------



## skyn3t

yes finally stable at 4.5 xtu and aid passed , i just need to fix the Vcore spike voltage CPU 4/5 @ 1.376 it does spikes to 1.392 sometimes. any work around?

x45
Vcore 1.36
Vring 1.25
Vrin 1.9
C states all enable. if I disable C states I cannot passe any stress test above. cCPU-Z report 800Mhz idle, voltage never down voltage. it seems to stay around 1.376 . any input?


----------



## Emulador

Hi!

First of all, thank you Sin for the effort on this guide. I'm triying an easy 4GHz configuration on a UD3H with a 4770K. So I adjusted the multi to x40, and set XMP, windows 8 optimization, fastboot... And all the other tweaks I found interesting.

As is said in the guide:

"However now that Haswell has a built in VRM there is almost little reason to use offset mode b/c if you enable C3 power state and EIST the CPU multiplier and voltage drop together even if you have set a manual voltage without offset."

Ok, I have set those options to "Enabled", but although the multi drops and set the cpu to 800MHz, the vcore remains fixed. I am using Windows 8 64bits, and CPU-Z (1.66.1) to measure the vcore. I have turbo core disabled. What am I doing wrong?

Thank you for helping.

EDIT: It seems as if skyn3t is having the same issue...


----------



## Bulvai

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Emulador*
> 
> Hi!
> 
> First of all, thank you Sin for the effort on this guide. I'm triying an easy 4GHz configuration on a UD3H with a 4770K. So I adjusted the multi to x40, and set XMP, windows 8 optimization, fastboot... And all the other tweaks I found interesting.
> 
> As is said in the guide:
> 
> "However now that Haswell has a built in VRM there is almost little reason to use offset mode b/c if you enable C3 power state and EIST the CPU multiplier and voltage drop together even if you have set a manual voltage without offset."
> 
> Ok, I have set those options to "Enabled", but although the multi drops and set the cpu to 800MHz, the vcore remains fixed. I am using Windows 8 64bits, and CPU-Z (1.66.1) to measure the vcore. I have turbo core disabled. What am I doing wrong?
> 
> Thank you for helping.
> 
> EDIT: It seems as if skyn3t is having the same issue...


I'm hopefully putting my system together after work today. What Windows 8 optimization are you referring to?


----------



## Emulador

I really meant Secure Boot (only for windows 8), which can be enabled in BIOS FEATURES. I think is for more security against viruses.
Sorry for the missunderstanding.


----------



## Bulvai

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Emulador*
> 
> I really meant Secure Boot (only for windows 8), which can be enabled in BIOS FEATURES. I think is for more security against viruses.
> Sorry for the missunderstanding.


It's all good. Thanks for the quick response.


----------



## Forceman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Emulador*
> 
> Hi!
> 
> First of all, thank you Sin for the effort on this guide. I'm triying an easy 4GHz configuration on a UD3H with a 4770K. So I adjusted the multi to x40, and set XMP, windows 8 optimization, fastboot... And all the other tweaks I found interesting.
> 
> As is said in the guide:
> 
> "However now that Haswell has a built in VRM there is almost little reason to use offset mode b/c if you enable C3 power state and EIST the CPU multiplier and voltage drop together even if you have set a manual voltage without offset."
> 
> Ok, I have set those options to "Enabled", but although the multi drops and set the cpu to 800MHz, the vcore remains fixed. I am using Windows 8 64bits, and CPU-Z (1.66.1) to measure the vcore. I have turbo core disabled. What am I doing wrong?
> 
> Thank you for helping.
> 
> EDIT: It seems as if skyn3t is having the same issue...


Any CPU-Z version newer than 1.64.0 shows VID or the BIOS entered voltage, not the actual. You can check the dynamic voltage with HWInfo or CPU-Z 1.64.0. Also make sure you manually enable EIST, C1E, C3 and C6/7 in the BIOS, as Auto may silently switch to disabled when overclocked.


----------



## Emulador

Now working!! I checked the dinamic voltage with HWinfo and it really does change on demand.

One more question, I entered in BIOS 1.080V for the cpu. CPU-Z is showing 1.078 (This is the "vdroop"?), but when I put the computer to do some folding, it raises up to 1.092. Why does this happen? And there is some way to avoid it?

Thank you very much. The help is very appreciated, Forceman.


----------



## Forceman

That minor voltage fluctuation is normal, and there's really nothing you can do about it since the on-board voltage regulator is handling the Vcore. There's no way to adjust LLC for Vcore, for example.


----------



## Cyro999

I can't stabilize HT on at higher clocks.

Works fine at 4.4.

I have a "super stable" 4.6 profile that holds up against everything, slightly higher than i need 1.265vcore, 1.78vrin with llc, some overaggressive volts: 4.4 uncore @1.25 ring; +0.05 SA and +0.1 dio that i'm not sure i need - didn't get to shaving down those three yet because of other issues.

Basically here, i can encode all day and night, np, no problems in games, no whea's, temps good, the chip doesn't see even 75c with ht off in x264 and games. I flick HT on and the chip fails very quickly*, on average literally 5-15 times per hour, and i can't seem to fix it with anything. Tried +0.1 vcore (yes, +0.1), increased sa/aio/dio from +0.05/0/+0.1 to +0.2/+0.2+/0.2 - put memory down to 800mhz at the volts and timings it can do 2000, put uncore down to 34x (tried 30x before) @1.2 ring volts, increased vrin with and also without vcore to see if it did anything etc, i'm completely lost here, i could throw a ton of volts but nothing seems to change anything.

HT on 4.4ghz and HT off 4.6ghz works like a dream. Any help? Tried extensively on f6 and f7 didn't change anything it seems

*Encoder stops working in windows. Hit a few 124's, but i think that was user error

Any help or ideas? Would be very appreciated


----------



## marsey99

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Emulador*
> 
> Now working!! I checked the dinamic voltage with HWinfo and it really does change on demand.
> 
> One more question, I entered in BIOS 1.080V for the cpu. CPU-Z is showing 1.078 (This is the "vdroop"?), but when I put the computer to do some folding, it raises up to 1.092. Why does this happen? And there is some way to avoid it?
> 
> Thank you very much. The help is very appreciated, Forceman.


no, thats vdrop. its when you "lose" some voltage from what is set in bios to in os at idle.

vdroop is when you load the cpu and then the voltage drops. you are seeing the opposite because that is what llc does. it adds more voltage when it reads the cpu is under load.


----------



## deepor

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Cyro999*
> 
> I can't stabilize HT on at higher clocks.
> 
> Works fine at 4.4.
> 
> I have a "super stable" 4.6 profile that holds up against everything, slightly higher than i need 1.265vcore, 1.78vrin with llc, some overaggressive volts: 4.4 uncore @1.25 ring; +0.05 SA and +0.1 dio that i'm not sure i need - didn't get to shaving down those three yet because of other issues.
> 
> Basically here, i can encode all day and night, np, no problems in games, no whea's, temps good, the chip doesn't see even 75c with ht off in x264 and games. I flick HT on and the chip fails very quickly*, on average literally 5-15 times per hour, and i can't seem to fix it with anything. Tried +0.1 vcore (yes, +0.1), increased sa/aio/dio from +0.05/0/+0.1 to +0.2/+0.2+/0.2 - put memory down to 800mhz at the volts and timings it can do 2000, put uncore down to 34x (tried 30x before) @1.2 ring volts, increased vrin with and also without vcore to see if it did anything etc, i'm completely lost here, i could throw a ton of volts but nothing seems to change anything.
> 
> HT on 4.4ghz and HT off 4.6ghz works like a dream. Any help? Tried extensively on f6 and f7 didn't change anything it seems
> 
> *Encoder stops working in windows. Hit a few 124's, but i think that was user error
> 
> Any help or ideas? Would be very appreciated


Try again after some BIOS update for your board gets released by Gigabyte.

If you didn't know, there's the tweaktown.com forum where you can get BIOS versions that weren't put on Gigabyte's site, just released by their tech support.

There's also a thread with modded BIOS in those forums... might want to try one of those. It's nothing terribly fishy, just the modules inside the BIOS updated with newer versions than what's in the original BIOS files from Gigabyte.


----------



## skyn3t

As a promise I did probe my mobo today and here are the result Idle and under load included screen shot.
Probe points on Asus MVI Formula
Software used
Asus AI suite 3, HWiNFO, HwMonitor & CPU-Z.

*IDLE*

V-in - 1.75
V-core - 1.37
IO-D - 1.01
IO-A - 1.01
SA - 0.88
RING - 1.26
DRAM - 1.51
PCH - 1.04
PCH-IO 1.50
___________________

*Underload*

V-in - 1.75
V-core - 1.38
IO-D - 1.02
IO-A - 1.02
SA - 0.88
RING - 1.27
DRAM - 1.51
PCH - 1.04
PCH-IO - 1.50
For better reading right click on this image and open new tab to full screen.


Post your comments.


----------



## Cyro999

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *deepor*
> 
> Try again after some BIOS update for your board gets released by Gigabyte.
> 
> If you didn't know, there's the tweaktown.com forum where you can get BIOS versions that weren't put on Gigabyte's site, just released by their tech support.
> 
> There's also a thread with modded BIOS in those forums... might want to try one of those. It's nothing terribly fishy, just the modules inside the BIOS updated with newer versions than what's in the original BIOS files from Gigabyte.


I've been iterating on this for close to 3 months and at least several hundred hours. Is going past f7 really likely to fix anything?


----------



## EarlZ

Anyone with CF/SLI compare the Gen2 and Gen3 performance? I get a higher performance number on Gen2 compared to Gen3, using heaven 4.0 as a testing benchmark as it has the lowest variance per run.


----------



## deepor

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Cyro999*
> 
> I've been iterating on this for close to 3 months and at least several hundred hours. Is going past f7 really likely to fix anything?


Your problem sounds a bit like a strange bug, so I honestly meant that as a serious suggestion. The newer BIOS comes with updates for various devices on the motherboard and also updates for the CPU's microcode. I don't know how much microcode can do on current Intel CPUs, but Wikipedia has this sentence, "Several Intel CPUs in the x86 architecture family have writable microcode. This has allowed bugs in the Intel Core 2 microcode and Intel Xeon microcode to be fixed in software, rather than requiring the entire chip to be replaced."

You can save your current profiles on a USB flash drive and get those back if you have to revert to your current BIOS version (don't use them in the new BIOS as they might save invisible settings).

There might also be a update for the Intel MEI firmware which you have to flash from within Windows. That's flashed to the PCH and I don't know if it only does unimportant stuff or also touches important parts of the PCH.


----------



## Cyro999

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *deepor*
> 
> Your problem sounds a bit like a strange bug, so I honestly meant that as a serious suggestion. The newer BIOS comes with updates for various devices on the motherboard and also updates for the CPU's microcode. I don't know how much microcode can do on current Intel CPUs, but Wikipedia has this sentence, "Several Intel CPUs in the x86 architecture family have writable microcode. This has allowed bugs in the Intel Core 2 microcode and Intel Xeon microcode to be fixed in software, rather than requiring the entire chip to be replaced."
> 
> You can save your current profiles on a USB flash drive and get those back if you have to revert to your current BIOS version (don't use them in the new BIOS as they might save invisible settings).
> 
> There might also be a update for the Intel MEI firmware which you have to flash from within Windows. That's flashed to the PCH and I don't know if it only does unimportant stuff or also touches important parts of the PCH.


Thanks for the input

Would hate to be stuck with such a low oc (4.4 at like +0.04 stock vcore) to enable ht which is a big deal performance wise


----------



## rchar081

Hey guys!

Just finished a custom loop







!

Was playing around with vcore and multipler.

Vcore: 1.26
CPU Multiplier: 44x

Then I tried to raise it to 46x
tried 1.265 seemed to get to windows 7 screen then boots off.
Tried 1.27 and then it won't even get to the windows 7 screen just to the post screen....

Any tips on what I can do to make this clock get to 46x at least? Getting solid temps at 1.26 mid 40's on load







.


----------



## Cyro999

Add more vcore, keep VRIN 0.5v over

Mid 40's under what load?


----------



## rchar081

Aida 64 test. Alright I'll try more vcore later tonight


----------



## Alxx

Hi,
I just had Buescreen 9C Error.
Any expereince /tips what voltage setting may help ?


----------



## Bulvai

What happened to the actual guide itself in the very first post?


----------



## Noupoi

There's a bug that's breaking a bunch of threads. You should be able to see it by quoting the post, which I've just done below.









Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!



Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sin0822*
> 
> *The GIGABYTE Z87 / Ultimate Haswell Overclocking(OC) Guide*
> 
> 
> By Sin0822(Steven B.) with contributions from Dinos22 and Hicookie.
> Ladies and Gentlemen welcome to the much anticipated GIGABYTE Z87/Haswell Overclocking Guide. The principles and techniques shown here can be applied across the board to many other models of motherboards, however what is listed here should work 100% with GIGABYTE boards as that is what was used for the development and testing of this OC Guide. Many users have gotten used to the ease of overclocking LGA1155 (Sandy Bridge/Ivy Bridge) systems, however Haswell is a totally different beast, offering the ease of LGA1155 but bringing a lot more knobs to the table which need to be turned to get the most out of your CPU and Memory. We will first cover the basics of Haswell, and then move into basic overclocking techniques on the new platform, finally we will dig into the advanced part of the guide which will help those of you looking to get everything out of your system. The advanced section contains short LN2 tips and tricks for those looking for overclock this new platform under the most extreme conditions.
> 
> Introduction to Haswell Overclocking Theory(Includes Recommended Voltage Ranges)
> Basic Steps for Overclocking Haswell (Easy 4.4-4.6GHz template at the end of this section)
> Advanced Tweaking Zone for Haswell CPU, Memory, and Base Clock overclocking
> Results and What to Expect
> Software and OC Tools
> *Disclaimer #1:* ALL CPU's Overclock very differently. It is hard to tell how high your CPU will OC, however VID is a good estimate. Even if your VID is low it might not mean you will hit the same frequency as someone else with the same VID. It all depends on your cooling and your CPU and how good the silicon is in the particular CPU. These Haswell CPUs have a lot of variance, so if you get a 4.4ghz max OC don't be thinking you suck at overclocking, your CPU just isn't the best.
> *Disclaimer:* I am going to say this once. If you overclock you are willingly putting your hardware at risk of a shorter life and perhaps even instant death if you do things incorrectly. For this reason manufacturers do not warrant overclocking, so please if you kill your board or CPU don't go tell them I told you how to OC and that the company should cover your losses, they won't do it and I won't feel bad. Bottom line: you overclock at your own risk. If you do it correctly or even slightly incorrectly everything will be fine, but if you set 3v VIN on air with 1.8v VCore expect your CPU to die almost instantly, if you do use LN2 and a fan header shorts because you didn't correctly insulate the fan headers expect your motherboard to die. You must assume full responsibility and risk, Haswell isn't a weak CPU however it isn't invincible, so you should play it safe.
> 
> *Introduction to Haswell Overclocking Theory*
> *The FIVR("fii`ver" or F.I.V.R. or iVR for short).*
> 
> The FIVR is something that has never been done before on a consumer part, this is an integrated VRM and there are two purpose for its being, the first is to allow the motherboard to provide one input to the CPU and for the iVR to take those inputs and produce many other outputs for the different domains inside the CPU. The second reason is to allow much lower idling voltage and power. Since all modern systems use 12v as their main voltage rail from the AC/DC PSU the VRM on the motherboard has to reduce that 12v to the operating voltage of the CPU, and despite what many think it is actually very hard to reduce 12v to a <1v output and much easier to produce an output closer to 12v. There is a term I will use called Duty Cycle and this refers to the ratio of Vout/Vin, so 1.2v output from a 12v input produces a 10% duty cycle. Motherboard VRMs have a very tough time working at a duty cycle below 10%, and because the FIVR takes in ~1.8v it puts less stress on the motherboard VRM and Haswell can idle at insanely low voltages. All of this background produces two rules we must observed with Haswell: #1 The input to the FIVR (VIN Override) cannot be less than any of the other voltages the FIVR produces, #2 The delta between VIN and VCore has a big impact, there are some Duty Cycles where the ripple is much lower and smaller delta isn't always better.
> 
> *Haswell's Domains:*
> 
> To better support overclocking Intel decided to separate the frequency domains and bring back a few things from X58 and X79. The first is the BCLK divider (Gear Ratio), these are used to increase the BCLK by a large enough amount to help use lower multipliers (especially memory). They also brought back control over the Ring/Uncore/Cache domain which will allow you to increase or decrease the Uncore frequency which is directly tied to the cache and ring bus frequency. On Ivy Bridge and Sandy Bridge the cache/uncore ran at the same speed as the CPU, however with Haswell the cache has twice the bandwidth, and it doesn't need to be as high as the CPU speed to un-bottleneck the CPU's performance. Having control over the uncore helps a lot when trying to reduce instability when overclocking CPU or Memory.
> Now we should cover the basic voltage limits of Haswell, they are contained in the following table:
> 
> *A few notes:*
> The reason CPU I/O Analog and Digital have Auto written is because they will automatically increase when overclocking memory very high, however if going very high with the memory it might be beneficial to set +0.3(Air) to +0.5v(LN2). The PCH Voltage doesn't' really need to be changed, however it can help BCLK and memory OC a very small amount.
> 
> *Basic Haswell Overclocking:*
> *Auto OC and Changing Values in the UEFI:*
> If you consider yourself an "extreme noob" when it comes to overclocking I recommend trying to use one of the built in Auto OC profiles to get a baseline of settings to use later on, however I do not really recommend using the Auto OC profiles for 24/7 overclocks as they seem to provide too much VCore. Also please remember that if you manually set anything in the BIOS it will override any Auto settings, this includes these profiles as well as other profiles such as XMP. This means if you set XMP and then change the divider, the timings will change to the auto timings for that divider (probably looser than your XMP). To type in values you must highlight the field using the keyboard, if you click it with a mouse then only mouse control (sliders and the list of options) with work.
> 
> *Basic Step Process for Overclocking:
> Step #1 Setting the Multiplier and Base Clock:*
> 
> 
> The First thing that needs to be set is the CPU Frequency, this can be found under CPU Clock Ratio, just set this where you want it to be (perhaps even a few notches lower so you can "feel out" the voltage ranges of your CPU), I recommend starting at 42x. If you want your CPU Multiplier to drop when the system is idle then it is best to leave the power saving modes enabled/Auto, they are located in the "Advanced CPU Core Features" Menu. If you want the CPU speed to always be at the multiplier you set then you will need to disable the power saving modes including C1E, C3, C6/C7, and EIST (Speed Step) also found in the "Advanced CPU Core Features" menu shown below:
> 
> 
> 
> Second thing is the BCLK, however be advised that increasing the actual BCLK/PCI-E clock will require more voltage, while using a divider might not. I do not recommend changing the divider at all unless you need higher memory frequencies than what the 29.33x memory divider can provide, as the dividers don't provide any real performance benefit. Sometimes it might be beneficial to test your CPU with both 1.00x and 1.25x to see if it is easier to clock higher on one of the dividers, their efficiency is about the same. If you decide to actually set the BCLK divider I recommend doing this first before anything else and then rebooting and setting other settings, but remember that the BCLK divider will affect the CPU, Uncore, and Memory clocks which means you need to reduce those multipliers before you save and exit.
> 
> *Step #2 Setting Voltages to Support your OC:*
> The third thing you need to do is set up your voltages. The most important one is the VCore and this can be found under the voltage menu under core voltages. Optimal ranges are given in the graph below:
> 
> 
> Notice the power consumption and the big jump from 49x to 50x. The power consumption in watts was provided by a device which sits on the 12v input for the CPU power and can provide the current and power draw in real time; the figures are full load of wPrime which is slightly higher than realistic loads.
> 
> 
> I have condensed all the power settings onto one page while in the UEFI they are divided into four different pages. If you want to use an offset for the VCore you should type in or select "Normal" instead of "Auto" and then you will be able to set offset. However now that Haswell has a built in VRM there is almost little reason to use offset mode b/c *if you enable C3 power state and EIST the CPU multiplier and voltage drop together even if you have set a manual voltage without offset*. Leaving the VCore on "Auto" will result in pretty high auto VCore as the CPU usually over compensates.
> Here are the max voltage ranges again:
> 
> 
> CPU VRIN External Override is the voltage your motherboard's VRM provides the CPU, this always has to be higher than the VCore or any other CPU voltage. The LLC in the 3D Power Control menu is for the VRIN(VIN) and can be helpful because by default the VIN droops which might produce instability, you can set that to Extreme or Turbo. A trick to increase stability is to increase VIN to around 2v (for VCore between 1.2-1.5v); *for VIN Override I would start at 1.8v and move towards 2v on air*. Too high of a VIN can result in added heat (and [email protected] close to 3v on air) while setting VIN too low can cause instability and VCore droop if the VIN is 0.1-0.2v away from the VCore. Intel recommends keeping VIN Override at least 0.4v above the VCore. Below is a graph showing the effect of the delta between VIN and VCore on power loss:
> 
> 
> You can divide the figures on the blue line by 10 and get the delta in volts. You get about 1-2W extra power consumption per 0.1v increased delta, however while increased delta might help with stability, it also might add heat which would decrease stability. You need to find the sweet spot delta which will differ for each VCore setting, as there are certain duty cycles each CPU's iVR will like at certain VCores.
> 
> *Recommended Voltages for Frequency:* It is very tough to recommend voltages for different frequency ranges; this is because the CPUs seem to differ heavily in terms of OC capability, but in one of the graphs above you can see the voltages I used and you can use it as a guide. My CPU however is in the top 30% of CPUs, however most CPUs won't do 4.5ghz at 1.22v. *So for 4.5ghz you want to use around 1.25v to 1.35v VCore.* vRing also helps a lot with stabilizing CPU overclocking, *try 1.15v vRing if you are not OCing the Uncore, if you are please look below.*
> 
> *Step #3 is fine tuning the Uncore and Memory:
> The Uncore:*
> First of all Uncore Frequency isn't going to help stabilize the CPU frequency unless you lower it, lowering it can help reduce uncore as an issue when it comes to BCLK, memory, and CPU OC. The Uncore on Haswell combines the L3 cache and the Ring Bus, so the multiplier will control the speed of the CPU cache. The CPU's cache is very important, and before was just tied to the CPU frequency meaning it was usually at the same speed, however Haswell has cache that has twice the bandwidth as Ivy Bridge and thus doesn't need to run at the same speed. Some programs and benchmarks will benefit greatly from higher uncore frequency, so it is beneficial to increase the Uncore above 3500mhz when overclocking to keep up with the cores. A note on GBT Z87 boards: at the 35x Uncore multiplier the motherboard will automatically increase the Uncore frequency to 3.9 GHz to 4 GHz as per Turbo guidelines. The Ring Bus Voltage(vRing) will help stabilize the Uncore multiplier as well as the CPU OC, below is a list of optimal vRing ranges for certain Uncore frequencies, notice that some say "use cold" next to them, this means that you will need to cool your CPU below ambient to even be able to clock the Uncore that high. You want the Uncore frequency to be anywhere from 300-500MHz below the CPU Frequency to un-bottleneck the CPU, however if you bring it closer or at the CPU frequency there might be some minor performance gains you could see in benchmarks, going above the CPU speed can create issues with memory.
> 
> 
> *It is best to clock the CPU first and then the Uncore after you have stabilized the CPU*, I found that around 4.5 GHz+ you will need to change the 3.5GHz stock Uncore frequency, so when you do air overclocking it won't be that important to change the Uncore until you reach around 4.4 GHz.
> 
> *The Memory:*
> GIGABYTE has put a good amount of work into improving memory overclocking over their LGA1155 boards and it does show. They have done things such as unlock a lot more timings as well as add in memory OC profiles which some of the extreme guys will appreciate.
> 
> 
> The first thing you should do is to load XMP on your module, if for some reason your kit doesn't work then just disable XMP and then select your memory divider for the speed you want. The motherboard has auto timings built in for every divider and it differs divider to divider. The 28x divider for instance will have much looser timings than the 21.33x divider. Also please realize that if you set XMP and then manually change the divider, the timings will change to the auto timings of that divider. It is best to manually insert the memory timings for the XMP kit if you change the divider. In the image above you can see an option called "Memory Upgrade" this will have a list of kits and profiles for which GIGABYTE has provided overclocking timings for, this list can be seen in the bottom of the picture above and the list will be expanded as time progresses. The best part is that all boards (UD3H and up) have these memory profiles, so you don't have to purchase a Z87X-OC or Z87X-OC Force to be able to access these memory profiles.
> 
> Memory voltage is also under the voltage menu which was shown a few scrolls up, memory voltage is important for memory OC, however there are other voltages that help as well. The system agent voltage(VCCSA) and CPU IO Analog and Digital are directly tied to the memory controller on the CPU, these voltage helps a lot with memory OC. Also CPU IO Analog and CPU IO Digital also help with much higher memory frequencies, these can be left on auto as the BIOS will automatically increase these two voltages with progressing memory speed, however if Auto does not work please set +0.25 on CPU IO Analog and Digital and System Agent. Max Ranges are once again provided below:
> 
> I will cover the advanced DRAM timings and such in the next section of the guide.
> 
> *Step #4 Testing:*
> This is the most time consuming part of the overclocking procedure because stress testing takes up a lot of time. Users like to use Intel Burn Test as well as Prime95 to see if the CPU is stable, however AIDA64 also has a good stress tester which Intel recommends because it is more realistic and stresses the different CPU domains rather than just the cores or certain combinations. Stay under 90C full load when dealing with stress test programs like IBT, LinX, and Prime95, I would say 85C for AIDA64 stress tester which is what Intel recommends be used since it stresses more parts of the CPU. Stasio recommends using at least 512mb of memory in the preferences for AIDA64, even 1GB he says should be used to really stress the memory.
> Below is a quick stability run at 4.5ghz with AIDA64 using AVX, AVX extensions will increase your VCore by anywhere from 0.05 to 0.1v, this is by Intel's design and there is nothing you can do to prevent it. AVX also puts a lot more stress on the CPU.
> 
> My memory is also at 2666MHz and has all 4DIMMs filled up with 16GB of memory, this is the XMP of my kit. Uncore is at 3900mhz.
> 
> *An Easy 4.4/4.5/4.6GHz Template:*
> Here are the settings I used; you can use them as a template for your settings:
> *Profile #1 Basic Profile:*
> *CPU VRIN Override LLC:* Set to Extreme (this is to make sure VIN doesn't droop)
> *CPU VRIN Override Voltage:* 1.7-2.0v (reduce if temperatures too high is causing instability, increase if temperatures are fine and you are unstable)
> *VCore*: 1.24-1.34v
> *Ring Voltage:* 1.15 or 1.2v
> *CPU Multiplier:* 44x-46x
> *BCLK:* Auto
> *Turbo:* Auto
> *C1E, C3, C6/C7, and EIST:* All Disabled (There is a table in Step #1 which describes the behavior or different power saving features and what to enable/disable to get the behavior you want.)
> 
> *Profile #2(trade VIN for vRing):*
> *CPU VRIN Override LLC:* Set to Extreme (this is to make sure VIN doesn't droop)
> *CPU VRIN Override Voltage:* 1.7-1.8v
> *VCore*: 1.25-1.32v
> *Ring Voltage:* 1.2-1.26v
> *CPU Multiplier:* 44x-45x
> *BCLK:* Auto
> *Turbo:* Auto
> *C1E, C3, C6/C7, and EIST:* All Disabled (There is a table in Step #1 which describes the behavior or different power saving features and what to enable/disable to get the behavior you want.)
> 
> *Memory Voltage Profile to Remove IMC from the equation for memory OC:*
> *System Agent:* +0.15v to +0.3V
> *CPU IO Analog:* +0.15 to +0.3v
> *CPU IO Digital:* +0.15 to +0.3v
> Start at the lower offset and work your way up, but realize these voltages will also add a little to the temperature of your OC.
> Remember that cooling is the most important thing for high clocks on Haswell. If you can cool the sucker then you can clock it high, there is almost no limit until you hit -130 to -140C, then Haswell shows a cold bug and that is something we will discuss in the next section.
> 
> *Advanced Tweaking Zone for Haswell CPU, Memory, and Base Clock overclocking:*
> This section will be comprised of sections with tips for tweaking normal and subzero overclocks.
> *Common POST Codes:*
> Ab= you are in the BIOS
> A0=you are in the Windows
> 15 or 51= memory
> 03 = Get ready for a cycle.
> 9A = BCLK(or just normal initialization before you see the POST Screen)
> 95= will come up and says your PCH is being reset for BCLK change(it is normal for the board to go to 95 and then restart when you change the BCLK)
> 03 or 04= typical code in windows after recovering from sleep or hibernation
> 
> *Tips on Advanced CPU OC (including LN2 OC)*
> 
> Death can occur at 1.5v+ on air and 1.8v+ on LN2 as well as 2.8v+ on VIN on LN2
> Most CPUs don't enjoy being benched with voltages over 1.7-1.8v, however for validations some CPUs might scale past 1.8v.
> Different cores might have different clocks, one of your cores might have a very high clock while the rest might not.
> *Uncore OC:*
> Not many tips on optimizing Uncore other than to use that Ring voltage to help maximize it. Also setting Uncore above the CPU frequency can cause odd things to happen with your memory. Minimizing uncore can help when trying to clock high BCLK or CPU frequency.
> 
> *Minimizing LN2 Cold Bug:*
> 
> Keep the iGPU enabled, it seems to add -5C to your CB compared to disabling it
> Keeping the VIN higher can also help with the CB, for me on some chips it added a few degrees extra to the CB
> Your cold boot bug will be the same or 5C higher than your cold bug
> Really anything to heat the FIVR can help with your CB, as it is suspected the FIVR is to blame for the CB on these CPUs, that might be why the iGPU enabled helps. That means you can also try to add more DIMMs as this puts more stress on the IMC. However this might or might not work.
> *Maximizing BCLK OC:*
> 
> The Z87 GBT boards have auto BCLK calculation, so if you just type in a BCLK it will pick the divider best suited for that frequency. You can of course manually change the divider and the BCLK.
> 
> Boards such as the Z87X-OC have a special training procedure for the BCLK and it allows 110-114mhz on most every CPU, so you can do over 180mhz BCLK on air with these CPUs and boards.
> Use the last PCI-E slot on the Z87X-OC or any last slot which is directly hooked up to the PCH. You can find this slot as it will be a 4x PCI-E 2.0 slot, this slot's PCI-E clock is always 100MHz while the other slots will go up with the BCLK/PCI-E clock you increase.
> Cold on the PCH as well as the CPU helps, each one seems to add 5-6 MHz extra, cold = LN2.
> VCore can be used to stabilize the BCLK as can PCH voltage, however sometimes it might be beneficial to lower the PCH voltage if using LN2 to lower its core temperature.
> It is best to set the BCLK first and then change other settings, remember to reduce the CPU, memory, and uncore multipliers off the bat when you set BCLK gear ratios.
> Because of this new training procedure the board reboots itself many times and waits at code "15" don't worry the board is great at recovering itself if it can't do it, so just let the board run. After you are at your BCLK it won't need to re-train unless the system is reset like you clear the CMOS.
> It is recommended to disable "Dual BIOS" as it can cause the "db" error with BCLK OC.
> It isn't really that beneficial to OC the BCLK on air, I would just leave it at Auto/100 and not use a divider.
> Some boards won't have this BCLK training and will be limited to 103mhz BCLK up and down, most mainstream boards for instance. They also won't have the training procedure for when you set the BCLK.
> 
> There are two new settings Intel has added in "CPU PLL Selection" and "Filter PLL Level". On the boards which don't have this different training the "LCPLL" is better as it is more optimized to maximize a lower BCLK range, high on the filter might work best with it at the 103mhz range as well. However for the Z87X-OC with its BCLK training, the "SBPLL" works much better than "LCPLL", on auto the board will set "SBPLL" when you reach a certain mhz, and set "low" if you set 112mhz+, you can try "high" but I don't think you will see any improvement.
> 
> *Tips for Memory OC With Haswell:*
> To remove the IMC bottleneck from the CPU it is best to use the following voltages:
> System Agent: +0.25
> CPU IO Analog: +0.25
> CPU IO Digital: +0.25
> 
> 1.00x and 1.25x dividers work best with memory OC at this moment, 1.67x can be tuned down the road, but 1.25x * 114* 29.33 = 4179 with LN2 on the CPU and PCH you can go even higher, but they are working on maximizing BCLK on air and later BIOSes might bring improvements.
> You should try to see how many DIMMs your IMC can handle, since all the boards use Intel's latest mix of T-topology("Y") and Daisy Chain("I") to maximize each channel's performance, it is beneficial to test out each slot differently as some have their DQ/DQS lines routed in a "Y" and some in a "I" for single DIMM you want on that is routed in the "I" combined with some in the "Y". On the OC board you first want to use the orange slots (same position as on the previous platform, further from the CPU skipping a DIMM between DIMMs). However instead of using the furthest slot for single DIMM OC, it can be beneficial to use the second slot from the CPU which should be Channel "A" DIMM 2(on GBT boards) which is the second slot from the CPU (and has some of its traces routed in daisy chain which is optimal for single DIMM OC). Channel B has the majority of its traces in T-Topology as it is further from the CPU. Some memory types or kits might prefer the black slots, they work just fine and you can actually just use them if your kit works better there. The DIMMs on LGA1150 are rotated 180 degrees when compared to LGA1155, this reduces on die latency of the IMC.
> If you set over 1.8v vDIMM you should also maximize the 3D Power settings for the memory.
> 
> 
> System Agent Voltage and CPU IO Analog and CPU IO Digital help with memory OC. On the GBT boards the CPU IO Analog and Digital should be set on auto as the board will automatically increase them as per divider and memory frequency. Unless you are doing like 4GHz above OCes there is no need to change from auto, but if you are under LN2, feel free to set +0.5 for both if you must for extreme memory OC.
> 
> Let's take a look at all the memory timings:
> 
> 
> tRDRD is actually tRRSR in the GIGABYTE UEFI, this setting was singled out early on as a setting which could be minimized for performance or maximized for frequency, I find it can add 20-50mhz by being increased 2 steps, I max is 7.
> There is a DRAM Timing Power Mode: this changes some type of IMC drive strength and has two levels: 1 and 2, there is no harm in just trying either one when going very high.
> Expect at least the same overclocking as Ivy Bridge's IMC, however do expect higher memory overclocks all around. Haswell's IMC is more powerful than Ivy Bridge's, has more timings that can be changed, handles higher density DIMMs better, and handles 4 DIMMs better. What is different with Haswell is that most every CPU has an IMC that can do close if not over 4GHz (single sided Hynix MFR stick). You are more likely limited by your memory's max frequency (yo skill playa) than you are by your IMC.
> Do not be afraid of setting 1.65v for your 1.5v memory kit. The majority of memory on air can handle 1.7-1.8v for overclocking, however some memory won't scale past 1.75v such as some Samsung modules. Memory that is cooled down by LN2 flies sky high.
> *Results and What to Expect:*
> *Your VID:*
> On air the VID can be a decent determinant of how your CPU will OC, to find the VID look at the picture below with your CPU at stock speed:
> 
> If you increase the CPU speed then this will change. Offset VCore is based off this voltage at stock, not the VID at that OC.
> 1v CRAZY (TeamAU code: OPA)
> 1.1v average (TeamAU code: OK)
> 1.2v Not Good, go kill someone (TeamAU code: JUNK, pull out the 9V battery!)
> What to Expect(On Average):
> *CPU OC Of Retail C0 Stepping on high-end Air/Water:* Max Validation: 5.0-5.2GHz, Max Stable: 4.3-4.8GHz(Huge Range I know)
> 
> *CPU OC of Retail C0 Stepping on LN2:* Max Validation: 6.2-7GHz, Max Stable for 3D: 5.9-6.5GHz, Max Stable for 2D: 6.0-6.7GHz, the CPU's Cold Bug and how much it likes voltage will be a huge factor here. Some CPUs might scale very well, but have a bad CB. Great CPUs have CB at -140C, good CPUs at -120 to -130C and average/bad boys at -110 or even -100 sometimes. The trick is to find one which can scale well with voltage and has a low CB.
> 
> *Memory OC:* Anywhere up to 3400mhz on Air, 4DIMMs will be harder with most memory, however some memory might OC better with more DIMMs depending on how the T-Topology is done on the motherboard. Single sided Hynix MFR in Channel A DIMM 2 on LN2 you should hit close to 3.8- 4GHz if not higher. I have some nice 4DIMM(even 32GB shots below at 3400MHz, booya).
> 
> *BCLK OC:* Expect anywhere around 180-190 on air and 200 on LN2 with the OC board at this moment, this will change as they tune the BIOS more for higher BCLK on air. They will also tune the 1.67x multiplier with memory later on as well. On boards like the UD3H expect 103-105mhz BCLK * the BCLK divider on air, down the road they might provide a special BIOS for BCLK for these boards as they are capable of the 110+ MHz, but right now you are looking at 172mhz on air for the UD3H like boards. All boards UD3H and up should have all their BCLK multipliers working, and working well, if they don't you need to re-flash your UEFI as your ME firmware might be corrupted.
> 
> *Results on Air:*
> These are just quickies, my CPU can only do 5.2ghz as a validation on air, earlier you saw the 4.5ghz stable shot, here are some others:
> BCLK Clocking Like this on Z87X-OC.
> 189MHz BCLK On Air:
> 
> 
> 202mhz BCLK on LN2:
> 
> 
> *Now we can do some Memory:*
> [email protected]:
> 
> 
> 32GB @ 3400mhz:
> 
> 
> How about some HyperPI(8 threaded Superpi, very hard on memory) at 3100mhz on air with 32gb?(Hicookie did the below)
> 
> 
> Now for some BBSE action, very tight sub timings by Dinos22, the OC board(and majority of GB Z87 boards) has excellent memory overclocking:
> 
> 
> 1x 4gb Single Sided Hynix MFR @ 4168mhz (Hicookie needs better memory to do higher):
> 
> 
> *Now for some CPU OC:*
> First some cool things you can do on air:
> If you enable C3 but disable everything else and leave Turbo on Auto, you can get some insane low volts with really high clocks b/c of the way Haswell Idles:
> 
> (how low can you go
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> )
> 
> Using this guide you should be able to pull off something like this on the first boot:
> 
> 
> On air you should be able to pull off 5.2ghz validation using GTL or the OC Buttons on the OC board. Here I used a G1.Sniper 5 with GTL to show how GTL is beneficial, without GTL I couldn't validate over 5ghz easily.
> 
> 
> Now we need to see some LN2 OC, how about 6.9ghz with all 4 cores?, this is the retail stepping QEH6 ES CPU BTW, not the usual QE6S we see hit 7GHz(they clock better):
> 
> 
> While at the OC Lab with a live audience Dino, Cookie, and some friends hit 7GHz:
> 
> 
> *Dino's Special Memory Subsection:*
> Dinos22 is a well known extreme overclocker from TeamAU, they are on the for-front of extreme benching and memory overclocking and today he is bringing us some of his and TeamAU's memory clocking tips. First off he has picked out some memory timing shots to help you guys out, this is done in classic mode, but you can do the same in Windows mode now that they have transferred over all the timings.
> These memory timing tips are for BBSE, Dino can also provide them for other types of memory as well such as PSC and Hynix and Samsung.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Here is a BBSE Shot, some awesome clocking with nice tight subtimings:
> 
> Again, however this time I advise you look at some of the timings and compare their efficiency.
> 
> 
> Now for a Samsung 2666C10 kit from Corsair, this is the 8GB Dominator Platinum kit, look at it roar:
> 
> 
> I think that is enough swagger
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Software and OC Tools:*
> The new GBT Z87 motherboards UD3H and up have some nice OC features: Power, Reset, clear CMOS buttons, dual BIOS selector switch and dual BIOS disable switch, POST Code, voltage read points, and extra PCI-E power.
> There is a program called GIGABYTE Tweak Launcher which we first saw on Z77, it is great for quick on the fly BCLK and Multiplier changes within windows. It is very useful for high validations or changing settings to find the best OC or voltage ranges.
> The latest GTL is located here(this GTL doesn't require you to launch it as Admin):
> http://www.mediafire.com/download/fnt2cy6pmde0p9j/GTL+2.0-1.7z
> 
> Here is the latest AIDA64, you should use it as yor stress tester since it can stress out the Cores, Cache, and Memory:
> http://download.aida64.com/aida64extreme_build_2514_g5l8npfkxb.zip
> 
> The Latest CPUz for CPU Frequency, VCore, Uncore Frequency(NB Bandwidth under the DRAM tab), and Memory Frequency:
> Get it from here and all the Skinned versions are also there: http://www.cpuid.com/softwares/cpu-z.html
> 
> You might also want to monitor:
> HWMonitor is good, however remember it might show VID instead of VCore:
> http://www.cpuid.com/softwares/hwmonitor.html


----------



## Bulvai

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Noupoi*


Thanks for the heads-up!


----------



## Rbby258

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Noupoi*


edit: i see


----------



## marsey99

http://valid.canardpc.com/2898722

quick play on the 1.25 multi


----------



## Bulvai

Has anybody ran into an issue where one core under load is running 8-10 degrees cooler than another? My core 3 runs consistently much cooler than core 0 with the others falling in between the two. I've reseated my NHD-14 but it didn't have any effect.


----------



## Cyro999

my fourth core (core 3) is about 6-12c cooler than other cores depending on temps (gap wider at hotter temps) persisted through half a dozen remounts and different pastes, if it's not due to IHS-heatsink contact then it's probably glue and stuff under the IHS, because my hottest cores are still a bit cooler than a few people i talked to on similar tier cooling, so i'm almost certain it's just 4'th core cooler than normal, not the other three being consistently hotter. It's probably just cutting into the margin for how much temps i could drop on it with a delid


----------



## freeboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Bulvai*
> 
> Has anybody ran into an issue where one core under load is running 8-10 degrees cooler than another? My core 3 runs consistently much cooler than core 0 with the others falling in between the two. I've reseated my NHD-14 but it didn't have any effect.


Often
It may be a result of the know INTEL poor lidding.. My cores run 6-12 C different
When I de lidd, IF I de lidd, Im expecting the hot cores to come closer


----------



## Bulvai

Thanks for the responses gents. I kinda figured that might be the case. I'm still pissed that Intel cheaped out on the solder for these things. There's simply no excuse for it.


----------



## ehume

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Bulvai*
> 
> Has anybody ran into an issue where one core under load is running 8-10 degrees cooler than another? My core 3 runs consistently much cooler than core 0 with the others falling in between the two. I've reseated my NHD-14 but it didn't have any effect.


I believe this comes from the geometry of the chip. The fourth core (core 3) is off on the end, while the first core (core 0) is sandwiched between a controller and the second core (core 1).


----------



## EliteReplay

i dont see any guide what hell?


----------



## Rbby258

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *EliteReplay*
> 
> i dont see any guide what hell?


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Noupoi*


----------



## Bulvai

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ehume*
> 
> I believe this comes from the geometry of the chip. The fourth core (core 3) is off on the end, while the first core (core 0) is sandwiched between a controller and the second core (core 1).


That makes sense. Good lord these chips run hot. I have ridiculous airflow in my case and my NHD-14 is still pushed to its limits.


----------



## wendigo4700

Do I really really need Intel Management Engine Interface?

Its just under Device-Manager, I have two yellow markings

-PCI-controller, for simple communication
-USB controller (universal serial bus)

The last one, is becaise I havent installed Intel USB 3.0 driver? But what do I do about the 1st one, if I dont want the junk MEI could probably provide?


----------



## Hyolyn

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *wendigo4700*
> 
> Do I really really need Intel Management Engine Interface?
> 
> Its just under Device-Manager, I have two yellow markings
> 
> -PCI-controller, for simple communication
> -USB controller (universal serial bus)
> 
> The last one, is becaise I havent installed Intel USB 3.0 driver? But what do I do about the 1st one, if I dont want the junk MEI could probably provide?


No and yes you need the other Intel things if you want those functions, but don't get rapid storage it's usless and eats a lot of memory.


----------



## deepor

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *wendigo4700*
> 
> Do I really really need Intel Management Engine Interface?
> 
> Its just under Device-Manager, I have two yellow markings
> 
> -PCI-controller, for simple communication
> -USB controller (universal serial bus)
> 
> The last one, is becaise I havent installed Intel USB 3.0 driver? But what do I do about the 1st one, if I dont want the junk MEI could probably provide?


Can you try right-click "update driver software" and see if Windows will find the driver online by itself?


----------



## Bulvai

I have been having a very annoying issue. I'll reboot my PC and slam the DELETE key but it doesn't want to go into BIOS so I can fiddle with the settings. I disabled the FAST BOOT option but it doesn't make a difference. I also have Legacy USB enabled. Any ideas?


----------



## wendigo4700

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Hyolyn*
> 
> No and yes you need the other Intel things if you want those functions, but don't get rapid storage it's usless and eats a lot of memory.


rapid storage? If I install MEI, I will get that feature?
Other than that, I'm not really sure what you're trying to tell me.


----------



## wendigo4700

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *deepor*
> 
> Can you try right-click "update driver software" and see if Windows will find the driver online by itself?


I tryed that. None were found.


----------



## deepor

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *wendigo4700*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *deepor*
> 
> Can you try right-click "update driver software" and see if Windows will find the driver online by itself?
> 
> 
> 
> I tryed that. None were found.
Click to expand...

There's a Microsoft website where you can search the stuff that Windows Update has access to. Here's how I can find stuff from my Z77 board on that website:



I'd guess a driver for the Z87 version of the MEI driver would also be in that Microsoft Update Catalog. You need to use IE as a browser and the website wants to install a plugin. The URL is this: http://catalog.update.microsoft.com/


----------



## wendigo4700

Do I really need to install catalog?

Anyone else on Gigabyte Z87X should have the same yellow marks too, if they didnt installed MEI, just as me.

Heres what I installed:
1) Chipset driver
2) Lan driver

Thats it. So the yellow mark "USB controller (universal serial bus)" is because I havent installed Intel's USB 3.0 driver yet?


----------



## deepor

There's not really anything to install... it's just a website.


----------



## Forceman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *wendigo4700*
> 
> Thats it. So the yellow mark "USB controller (universal serial bus)" is because I havent installed Intel's USB 3.0 driver yet?


Yes, if you are on Win 7


----------



## ehume

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Bulvai*
> 
> I have been having a very annoying issue. I'll reboot my PC and slam the DELETE key but it doesn't want to go into BIOS so I can fiddle with the settings. I disabled the FAST BOOT option but it doesn't make a difference. I also have Legacy USB enabled. Any ideas?


Hold your Delete key as you boot up.

I have also learned that the system boots a little quicker with the Gigabyte splash picture enabled, but you have another second or two to hit Delete is the splash is disabled.


----------



## rocker22dallas

where did the whole guide go?


----------



## skyn3t

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *rocker22dallas*
> 
> where did the whole guide go?


this happen to me at GTX 780 thread I had to go line by line until I found double

Code:



Code:


[/SPOILER]

jamming the rest of the post to show I was pure







at that time.

SIN0822 if you reading this just CTRL + F and search for the code above.

But i still thinking all this happen when OCN did the last update.


----------



## Sin0822

should be back up now, the code was there but not displaying. i jut copied it out into MS word and then copied it back and resubmitted.


----------



## AlexBournemouth

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Bulvai*
> 
> Has anybody ran into an issue where one core under load is running 8-10 degrees cooler than another? My core 3 runs consistently much cooler than core 0 with the others falling in between the two. I've reseated my NHD-14 but it didn't have any effect.


Yeah, all of my cores start at the same temperature--apart from one which is always 3-4 degrees warmer.







Reseating won't really help; it's just luck of the draw!


----------



## EarlZ

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Bulvai*
> 
> Has anybody ran into an issue where one core under load is running 8-10 degrees cooler than another? My core 3 runs consistently much cooler than core 0 with the others falling in between the two. I've reseated my NHD-14 but it didn't have any effect.


Same, Core 0 is 10c hotter than the rest while core 3 is 10c cooler.


----------



## Bulvai

Thanks for the replies gents. When I reseated my NHD-14, the previous thermal paste distribution was pretty much optimum so I was wondering. A single rice-sized dollop in the middle worked perfectly fine. These chips just run so hot, thank you very little cheapskate Intel, that it doesn't make a difference.


----------



## Kazed

Sitting here with an ugly taste in my mouth

I have my cooler master cosmos II , a Corsair H80i with Noctua's NF-F12 pwm fans on it, for good pressure through the radiator, got 2 140mm Noctua in the top of the tower, got 2 side fans 1 front and 1 inside the tower in the middle where it can be mounted.

4770k stock 3.5ghz, lovered vcore to 1.0 and stress tested it , with vrin override at 1.5 instead of 1.8 standard, carefully read this guide, im thinking i have a seriously **** chip on my CPU.

Idle in windows with just chrome open and my fans on decent speed , i am everywhere between 37-38 degree's on the CPU , i'm thinking about taking off the pump and re-applying the thermal paste on the cpu with some Artic MX-4 or Arctic 5 , got both at home, even tho the cooling paste that comes standard on the corsair kits should be Shin Etsu which should be really good paste.

Any thoughts anyone


----------



## freeboy

Maybe it's a really bad Tim, de- lidding candidate ?


----------



## Kazed

I wouldn't dare de-lidding my CPU , i do not possess that kind of skill









But i am thinking about applying new TIM on it, will probally end up doing that, since i do not feel its supposed to be 40 degree's at idle, since someone else with a 4770k in a case with worse airflow than mine runs between 32 and 36 on a stock cooler.

so i feel like this TIM is ****ed even tho my corsair h80i is like 2-3 weeks old , so its not because the TIM is old or anything.


----------



## [CyGnus]

maybe he has power saving feutes on and you do not? My 4770K idles at 38/40ºc but i have it at 4500MHz and fixed voltage 1.25v all times


----------



## Kazed

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *[CyGnus]*
> 
> maybe he has power saving feutes on and you do not? My 4770K idles at 38/40ºc but i have it at 4500MHz and fixed voltage 1.25v all times


fixed 1.0 vcore and 3.5ghz

but ill try reapplying the TIM soon


----------



## freeboy

Could you do me a favor and try setting volts to an auto setting, darn which one? I'm looking for he setting that lowers power when at idle, I'm just wondering if you do that and it's still hot you might want to ram chip

Good-luck


----------



## marsey99

auto will be different on different mobo dude









idle temps mean nothing anyway, load it and then see where the temps are


----------



## Spunky424

hey guys/gals i got my hands on a 4770k and a UD4H. when im overclocking this chip should i disable all the energy features of the cpu prior to overclocking/stability testing? or just leave them on while i begin my overclocking adventure?

Thanks for your help.


----------



## Forceman

You can leave them on, they don't affect overclocking in any meaningful way.


----------



## Spunky424

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Forceman*
> 
> You can leave them on, they don't affect overclocking in any meaningful way.


Thanks, i did some preliminary overclocking and used aida64 stable for 6 hours running at 4.2ghz @ 1.21Volts while im at work. i remote desktopped in to my computer at home and all was well. went to lunch and the computer restarted. i guess i need more voltage?

The only thing i changed in my OC was just setting the multiplier to 42x and setting volts to 1.25. i've been slowly working my way down to lower the voltage. should i have set the cache to 36x? currently its at auto and was set to 40x at the time of my overclock.

Thanks again.

Just used Bluewscreenview and hal.dll was the file that caused the BSOD. dont know what that means but hoping someone can help me out.


----------



## Forceman

I'd set the cache speed to 36x, just to take it out of the equation while you are doing the early overclocking. You can work on raising it later. You also might want to try raising the cache/ring voltage a touch, even with the cache at stock, as it can help with stability. I'd try 1.10V as a start.


----------



## Spunky424

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Forceman*
> 
> I'd set the cache speed to 36x, just to take it out of the equation while you are doing the early overclocking. You can work on raising it later. You also might want to try raising the cache/ring voltage a touch, even with the cache at stock, as it can help with stability. I'd try 1.10V as a start.


Just as an update im stable at [email protected]/3.8ghz [email protected] and i tried increasing the multiplier to 43x and i was upwards of increasing the voltage to 1.255 and my temps were getting close to 90C and was only stable for 2 hours of aida64, so i gave up until i get a better cooler on the cpu. Pretty surprised at how much of a voltage increase is needed to just get an extra 100mhz overclock. any advice on breaking this 4.2ghz barrier?


----------



## Cyro999

use VRIN llc turbo or extreme and set it 0.5v over vcore until you're stable and want to do slight optimizations, and i'd suggest keeping uncore/ring at safe settings like 34x and 1.15v until you're pushing closer to final CPU clocks, ring voltage isn't just for increasing the cache/uncore voltage and it's easy to be unstable in 5 different ways with haswell

0.04v for 100mhz isn't unheard of, my 4.5 and 4.7 are 0.1v apart on this cpu


----------



## Peanuts4

Maybe I'm the only one but I honestly hate Gigabytes BIOS, you have to run around looking for everything in what feels like a really unorganized layout. Does anyone know if there are any new BIOS releases on the horizon. I doubt they will make anything better but I can hope.


----------



## Go Gators!

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Peanuts4*
> 
> Maybe I'm the only one but I honestly hate Gigabytes BIOS, you have to run around looking for everything in what feels like a really unorganized layout. Does anyone know if there are any new BIOS releases on the horizon. I doubt they will make anything better but I can hope.


I've been using the classic view instead of windows mode. A lot easier and more intuitive for an old-timer like myself.


----------



## Peanuts4

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Go Gators!*
> 
> I've been using the classic view instead of windows mode. A lot easier and more intuitive for an old-timer like myself.


I'm thinking this is what I might have to use. Does it keep all the voltage and options like that under one area or spread out random things through 5 locations like the new mode or is it more centralized?


----------



## Spunky424

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Peanuts4*
> 
> Maybe I'm the only one but I honestly hate Gigabytes BIOS, you have to run around looking for everything in what feels like a really unorganized layout. Does anyone know if there are any new BIOS releases on the horizon. I doubt they will make anything better but I can hope.


i definitely second this. i have another rig with an MSI board and that bios is alot better than the the gigabyte interface.


----------



## Cyro999

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Peanuts4*
> 
> I'm thinking this is what I might have to use. Does it keep all the voltage and options like that under one area or spread out random things through 5 locations like the new mode or is it more centralized?


It's more centralized, i didn't even really consider that other people were trying to use the "new" interface. I only really use it for changing vcore as a habit i forced on myself because i change it hundreds of times and my friend accidentally set 1.8vcore because it was next to VRIN and he didn't get an obvious warning on the classic screen when he did it


----------



## wermad

Hello, I've just done some preliminary testing and I wanted to compare to anyone w/ a 4670K?

Currently running 45x, 100.5bclk, everything in auto. Using on-board vid for now.

3dmark11 Physics test only, Performance settings, score: ~8.2k
IBT: ~13.9s, ~64.5gflops.

Temps are holding low 70s to high 60s on the cores (custom wc loop). Delid will be done this weekend


----------



## Cyro999

When people give you IBT temps and gflops numbers, they're mostly talking about old avx1 version of ibt (linpack), it's also pretty dependant on RAM. ~60gflops will be without avx use (avx1 or 2) so you're probably on windows 7 without service pack 1 installed, and you should install it to have avx available for big speed boosts in some programs like x264









With avx2 i had ~210gflops @4ghz


----------



## wermad

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Cyro999*
> 
> When people give you IBT temps and gflops numbers, they're mostly talking about old avx1 version of ibt (linpack), it's also pretty dependant on RAM. ~60gflops will be without avx use (avx1 or 2) so you're probably on windows 7 without service pack 1 installed, and you should install it to have avx available for big speed boosts in some programs like x264
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> With avx2 i had ~210gflops @4ghz


I'll need to look into that, thanks. I did a fresh install a couple of months ago. Using the same IBT w/ my 2700k I did hit ~68gflops @ 5.0.

I need to fire up 3Dmark13 as well. I'm wanting to see how i compare to other i5 owners using the Sniper5


----------



## Cyro999

You pushed for a few % performance going from like 4.8ghz to 5.0 without avx enabled this whole time? wow







(edit: or maybe super old version of ibt?)

Haswell is ~28% faster than sandy clock for clock in x264 with a portion of that from avx2 acceleration, but if you didn't have even avx1 support on your OS the entire time, it's like 30-40% which is a pretty wide gap, avx is important

it's awesome to realize you were accidentally screwing yourself up and get a ton of performance out of nowhere, like not having avx support on the OS level


----------



## wermad

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Cyro999*
> 
> You pushed for a few % performance going from like 4.8ghz to 5.0 without avx enabled this whole time? wow
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> (edit: or maybe super old version of ibt?)
> 
> Haswell is ~28% faster than sandy clock for clock in x264 with a portion of that from avx2 acceleration, but if you didn't have even avx1 support on your OS the entire time, it's like 30-40% which is a pretty wide gap, avx is important
> 
> it's awesome to realize you were accidentally screwing yourself up and get a ton of performance out of nowhere, like not having avx support on the OS level


Can you elaborate? I've ran a ton of benchmarks and my #s were right on with other members with the same hardware (Sniper3/2700k). I only game so I don't care about cpu benchmarking (only for stability and comparison). I got enough of that with gpu benchmarks, seems like everyone is going after you. Anyways, I just want to see if my cpu is doing ok so far.


----------



## wermad

Sorry for the double post. I found the issue. Looks like my Physics score is low due to the on-board video. I'm on one of my 780s and my Physics score is line with the reviews. A tad lower but I'm using 1600 ram vs the 2133-2400 speeds most reviews are using


----------



## Cyro999

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *wermad*
> 
> Can you elaborate? I've ran a ton of benchmarks and my #s were right on with other members with the same hardware (Sniper3/2700k). I only game so I don't care about cpu benchmarking (only for stability and comparison). I got enough of that with gpu benchmarks, seems like everyone is going after you. Anyways, I just want to see if my cpu is doing ok so far.


I don't think games use AVX very much, but many programs use it to accelerate processing, that's why it exists 

The difference between avx and avx2 availability in performance for x264 (best video encoder for a ton of stuff) is about 5% according to devs (and that's a large part in haswell taking a notable lead over ivy bridge in performance) but it's a bigger gap avx2 vs no-avx. I'm primarily a gamer too, but the best streaming programs use the x264 encoder, so it's still super relevant


----------



## wermad

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Cyro999*
> 
> I don't think games use AVX very much, but many programs use it to accelerate processing, that's why it exists
> 
> The difference between avx and avx2 availability in performance for x264 (best video encoder for a ton of stuff) is about 5% according to devs (and that's a large part in haswell taking a notable lead over ivy bridge in performance) but it's a bigger gap avx2 vs no-avx. I'm primarily a gamer too, but the best streaming programs use the x264 encoder, so it's still super relevant


I only game, Surround, so I'm not too worried about anything else. I'll still look into it


----------



## Peanuts4

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Spunky424*
> 
> i definitely second this. i have another rig with an MSI board and that bios is alot better than the the gigabyte interface.


From what I have seen I love the new Z87 MSI BIOS you go to overclocking and bam! All in one screen not bouncing around everywhere. I've been considering selling my UD4H because of the BIOS and the fact that my mouse does not get along with the usb 3.0 ports.


----------



## wermad

Been running IBT maximum for ~4 hours straight:



http://valid.canardpc.com/4h7xv9

http://valid.canardpc.com/4h7xv9

Temps are under 80c. Before i go any further, going to delid


----------



## wy2sl0

I saw a couple posts ago somewhere that someone else was having a problem with the uncore in BIOS not going above 38x in windows? I have mine set to 41x but XTU is reporting 38x in Windows.


----------



## Forceman

You may need to flash a newer BIOS, there was a bug in some of them where the uncore got stuck, if I remember correctly.


----------



## owcraftsman

You know you can create/edit your own custom pages in the OC bios, right?


----------



## Spunky424

not sure if this is normal or not but having some voltage issues. i'm setting my core voltage to 1.210 and when im stress testing the core voltage on cpu-z 1.64.0 is reading 1.236V. i also had it at 1.217 and when stress testing via aida64 also shows 1.236V. Is this normal? on my 4770k and UD4H board?


----------



## Cyro999

It's normal for vcore to raise by 0.02v or so, and software only tracks it in jumps


----------



## ikjadoon

Does anyone have a reliable way to read the VID?

I used Sin's method last week (CPU Vcore @ stock multiplier in BIOS) = 1.088V
Checked it this week, no changes, just got a new monitor (again, CPU Vcore @ stock multiplier in BIOS): 1.150V
Used CoreTemp: 0.8250V (that's 100% wrong, I'm sure, LOL)

I'm on the UD5H, on F7.

I will run Optimized Defaults and see if it changes again.









~Ibrahim~


----------



## deepor

The VID will change depending on what the CPU is doing at the moment. You need to start a program that's doing something sort of stressful for the CPU.


----------



## freeboy

Did u mean how to pull actual numbers from bard with a voltmeter?
There are points near the reset bios button that allow direct readings, not sure if that what you where asking


----------



## ikjadoon

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *deepor*
> 
> The VID will change depending on what the CPU is doing at the moment. You need to start a program that's doing something sort of stressful for the CPU.


Riiiight, good point--you're talking about Core Temp. Hmm, I ran both LinX and Prime95: no change in VID. Oddly, it doesn't display lots of other information, either (it's 1.0 RC5 64-bit version):



--

I figured out the BIOS switcheroo! If you enable XMP, you get a VID bump.

Set optimized defaults -> reboot -> CPU VID = 1.088V
Reboot again -> Enable XMP -> Reboot -> CPU VID = 1.151V

I repeated it twice, same results. Anyone else notice something similar? I presume sin's method for determining VID is using an XMP profile...man, haha, got so excited when I saw 1.088V!

~Ibrahim~


----------



## ikjadoon

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *freeboy*
> 
> Did u mean how to pull actual numbers from bard with a voltmeter?
> There are points near the reset bios button that allow direct readings, not sure if that what you where asking


I think that measures Vcore actual, not the unique VID of the CPU (right?). Either way, I don't have a multimeter.


----------



## deepor

Try some other program. I see a lot of people using HWINFO. It will show VID and VCore and a lot of other stuff in its sensor window.


----------



## bond32

Love this guide. Thank you. Exchanging my maximus 6 extreme for the z87 OC, hopefully will be able to get some clocking done with the help of this guide.


----------



## Cyro999

If you couldn't get it to boot 4.5 at 1.3vcore, you got either a really bad cpu or was making pretty major mistakes though, keep in mind


----------



## Peanuts4

Alrighty soooo this is interesting. I tried switching to classic mode but the button on the right if I clicked them or hit enter nothing would happen. So I saved and restarted and when I got back to my BIOS I was back to the new settings. Urg...

So I overclocked from the new settings but I would like some advice here since I could not find some things and I'm confused on others, I went off of this template and I'll put my notes in bold: 90% of the chips I've OCed starting with a Barton 2500 were all AMD Chips and I've never owned a quadcore so cut me a little slack if I sound stupid here.

An Easy 4.4/4.5/4.6GHz Template: *(I just did 4.2Ghz for now)*
Here are the settings I used; you can use them as a template for your settings:
Profile #1 Basic Profile:
CPU VRIN Override LLC: Set to Extreme (this is to make sure VIN doesn't droop) *Set to extreme*
CPU VRIN Override Voltage: 1.7-2.0v *I believe I found this under cpu core voltage they have an on / off switch next to most things whats that about? I set it to 1.7 and ON. Do I want it set to ON?*
VCore: 1.24-1.34v *Vcore is set to 1.24 and Set to ON (again do I want it set to ON?)*
Ring Voltage: 1.15 or 1.2v *Set to 1.15 and Set to ON I hope I should have it set to ON*
CPU Multiplier: 44x-46x *Set to 42 (Under CPU Clock ratio and ON. I did not see anywhere that said multiplier so I'm hoping Clock ratio was correct)*

*There are three settings I have no idea what I am doing or should set them with what do I do with:
"CPU Base clock" No idea what to set it to, right now its set to Auto and OFF next to it
"performance upgrade"
"CPU Upgrade"*

BCLK: Auto *<- I could not find this anywhere? Is it called something else?*
Turbo: *Auto I believe I found this, Is Intel turbo boost tech under advanced CPU Core settings right below uncore ratio correct?*

*I set my Uncore to 42 to match my cpu is that correct?

Do I have to go anywhere and select anything so all the cores run at the same speed?*

C1E, C3, C6/C7, and EIST: *I didn't touch any of these.*

*I noticed in HWiNFO64 my pcie Status is 100Mhz 1.00x is that normal I will post a picture and please tell me if everything looks good here too.
*
http://s52.photobucket.com/user/newhouse101_2006/media/HWInfoPic.jpg.html

Thanks guys appreciate the help


----------



## [CyGnus]

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bond32*
> 
> Love this guide. Thank you. Exchanging my maximus 6 extreme for the z87 OC, hopefully will be able to get some clocking done with the help of this guide.


You know that since Sandy Bridge board's do very little to help overclock the CPU and with Haswell even less since they have integrated voltage regulator so a board with 6 8 or 16 phases will behave pretty much the same with CPU OC.


----------



## Cyro999

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Peanuts4*
> 
> Alrighty soooo this is interesting. I tried switching to classic mode but the button on the right if I clicked them or hit enter nothing would happen. So I saved and restarted and when I got back to my BIOS I was back to the new settings. Urg...
> 
> So I overclocked from the new settings but I would like some advice here since I could not find some things and I'm confused on others, I went off of this template and I'll put my notes in bold: 90% of the chips I've OCed starting with a Barton 2500 were all AMD Chips and I've never owned a quadcore so cut me a little slack if I sound stupid here.
> 
> An Easy 4.4/4.5/4.6GHz Template: *(I just did 4.2Ghz for now)*
> Here are the settings I used; you can use them as a template for your settings:
> Profile #1 Basic Profile:
> CPU VRIN Override LLC: Set to Extreme (this is to make sure VIN doesn't droop) *Set to extreme*
> CPU VRIN Override Voltage: 1.7-2.0v *I believe I found this under cpu core voltage they have an on / off switch next to most things whats that about? I set it to 1.7 and ON. Do I want it set to ON?*
> VCore: 1.24-1.34v *Vcore is set to 1.24 and Set to ON (again do I want it set to ON?)*
> Ring Voltage: 1.15 or 1.2v *Set to 1.15 and Set to ON I hope I should have it set to ON*
> CPU Multiplier: 44x-46x *Set to 42 (Under CPU Clock ratio and ON. I did not see anywhere that said multiplier so I'm hoping Clock ratio was correct)*
> 
> *There are three settings I have no idea what I am doing or should set them with what do I do with:
> "CPU Base clock" No idea what to set it to, right now its set to Auto and OFF next to it
> "performance upgrade"
> "CPU Upgrade"*
> 
> BCLK: Auto *<- I could not find this anywhere? Is it called something else?*
> Turbo: *Auto I believe I found this, Is Intel turbo boost tech under advanced CPU Core settings right below uncore ratio correct?*
> 
> *I set my Uncore to 42 to match my cpu is that correct?
> 
> Do I have to go anywhere and select anything so all the cores run at the same speed?*
> 
> C1E, C3, C6/C7, and EIST: *I didn't touch any of these.*
> 
> *I noticed in HWiNFO64 my pcie Status is 100Mhz 1.00x is that normal I will post a picture and please tell me if everything looks good here too.
> *
> http://s52.photobucket.com/user/newhouse101_2006/media/HWInfoPic.jpg.html
> 
> Thanks guys appreciate the help


PCIE is supposed to be 100mhz, set your uncore down to 34x though to start out


----------



## stasio

Peanuts4,
F2 must hit to classic mode or go to "System"...at the bottom you can change to classic mode
(will boot always in classic mode).


----------



## rabies47

Hi guys, I'm working on my first OC. I'm using a 4770K (batch L312) with a GA-Z87X-D3H and have a couple of questions.

I've gotten my CPU stable for 24 hours of Intel XTU with the following settings:

Multiplier = 45
Vcore = 1.29V in bios (1.308V as reported by HWiNFO64)
VRIN = 1.9V
VRIN LLC = Extreme, VRIN LLC Protection = 200mV
Cache Multiplier = 35 (40) -- default
Vring = Auto -- default
I'm cooling with a Noctua NH-U14S; temps for XTU average anywhere from 66C to 70C (depending on ambient) with spikes to max of 5C higher. I've only tried brief runs with AIDA64; one of which was "Stress FPU" by itself, which took temps up to 99C and throttled by 12%... so needless to say I stopped that within about five seconds







.

My questions are:


Are these safe temps/voltages? Most things I've read point to yes, but the stress FPU test freaked me out a bit so I thought I'd ask.
The reason I've kept the cache at default settings is because I was unable to stabilize anything much higher. I started at 1:1 core mult/cache mult and walked down to 42, max Vring of 1.25 to be safe since I couldn't find much info on Vring safety... but after I was unable to get cache mult of 42 stable at 1.22 I decided I was probably wasting my time for not a whole lot of benefit. My question: are there any other factors/things I could try to boost ring bus stability? Perhaps more VRIN? Or should I just say screw it?
My GPU arrived DOA







so I've been using the iGPU while dialing in my overclock; in retrospect, this seems like it might have been a bad idea since it stands to reason that the iGPU drawing power might itself affect my OC voltages or stability in some way. Is this a reasonable fear? How much effect will this have, and would it be a good idea to redo my voltages after my replacement GPU gets here?
Thanks!


----------



## Spunky424

anyone out there using the cooler master seidon 240M aio water cooler? was using the thermalright true 120 before but could not go above 1.20V since temps would go over 90 during stability testing. i just swapped over the 240M and im not getting better temps like i expected. wondering if i should just stick with the thermalright true. my 4770k is delidded as well. using arctic silver 5.


----------



## wermad

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Spunky424*
> 
> anyone out there using the cooler master seidon 240M aio water cooler? was using the thermalright true 120 before but could not go above 1.20V since temps would go over 90 during stability testing. i just swapped over the 240M and im not getting better temps like i expected. wondering if i should just stick with the thermalright true. my 4770k is delidded as well. using arctic silver 5.


Thats high for a delided cpu. You using AS5 on the die? Try ice diamond 7 on the die. I went from 80c to 55c after i delided. I hear its not a good idea to use traditional Tim on the die. Stick to the cls but redo your paste. Also, AS5 is pretty dated and has a long settle time. Try something newer for the block. I'm using the Gelid extreme that came with my EK Supremacy block.


----------



## Spunky424

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *wermad*
> 
> Thats high for a delided cpu. You using AS5 on the die? Try ice diamond 7 on the die. I went from 80c to 55c after i delided. I hear its not a good idea to use traditional Tim on the die. Stick to the cls but redo your paste. Also, AS5 is pretty dated and has a long settle time. Try something newer for the block. I'm using the Gelid extreme that came with my EK Supremacy block.


To be honest I was thinking the same thing that as5 was dated. Problem is I delidded my other rig which was an ivy bridge 3570k and the temps are great using as5. I know haswell runs hotter.

I've redone the the Tim on both the die and the heat sink and this last time was the best temps I've gotten. I just didnt know if the 240m was capable of cooling well or just a crappy cls.


----------



## marsey99

chill factor 3 is my fave tim atm for ambient cooling


----------



## wermad

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Spunky424*
> 
> To be honest I was thinking the same thing that as5 was dated. Problem is I delidded my other rig which was an ivy bridge 3570k and the temps are great using as5. I know haswell runs hotter.
> 
> I've redone the the Tim on both the die and the heat sink and this last time was the best temps I've gotten. I just didnt know if the 240m was capable of cooling well or just a crappy cls.


The cls (closed loop system) is fine for a cpu like Haswell even when not delid. It should provided you a slightly better setup then the best air coolers. That should be similar to the H100. More then likely, its the AS5 you're using between the die and ihs. Using it between the cls block and the ihs shouldn't be a major issue as AS5 is still pretty decent. I would recommend something newer as it will give you a few more degrees and most settle within 12-48 hours. I know most of the delid club are using Cool Laboratory but I was warned not to use it as it can adhere to the die and destroy it if it moves or you try to remove the ihs. I'm using Ice Diamond 7 as that was recommended by quite a few. I know some folks still run regular tim like MX4 on the die but they're usually running IB. ID-7 was not that expensive, ~$9 shipped on ebay. Its recommended to not move the ihs as much as possible to avoid scratching the die. Also I was told its not ideal for the block as it could scratch the plate. My ihs did move a bit but you just have to seat it with your fingers when clamping it down. Took me a few tries but I managed to line up the ihs properly. ID-7 did take about 12 hours to settle.


----------



## Spunky424

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *wermad*
> 
> The cls (closed loop system) is fine for a cpu like Haswell even when not delid. It should provided you a slightly better setup then the best air coolers. That should be similar to the H100. More then likely, its the AS5 you're using between the die and ihs. Using it between the cls block and the ihs shouldn't be a major issue as AS5 is still pretty decent. I would recommend something newer as it will give you a few more degrees and most settle within 12-48 hours. I know most of the delid club are using Cool Laboratory but I was warned not to use it as it can adhere to the die and destroy it if it moves or you try to remove the ihs. I'm using Ice Diamond 7 as that was recommended by quite a few. I know some folks still run regular tim like MX4 on the die but they're usually running IB. ID-7 was not that expensive, ~$9 shipped on ebay. Its recommended to not move the ihs as much as possible to avoid scratching the die. Also I was told its not ideal for the block as it could scratch the plate. My ihs did move a bit but you just have to seat it with your fingers when clamping it down. Took me a few tries but I managed to line up the ihs properly. ID-7 did take about 12 hours to settle.


yea whats strange is when i was stability testing the first 6 hours were fine and the temps were within tolerance. Then it really started to heat up upper 90s and the cpu starting throttling back. not sure what happened after the first 6 hours but something definitely changed.


----------



## Cyro999

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *rabies47*
> 
> Hi guys, I'm working on my first OC. I'm using a 4770K (batch L312) with a GA-Z87X-D3H and have a couple of questions.
> 
> I've gotten my CPU stable for 24 hours of Intel XTU with the following settings:
> 
> Multiplier = 45
> Vcore = 1.29V in bios (1.308V as reported by HWiNFO64)
> VRIN = 1.9V
> VRIN LLC = Extreme, VRIN LLC Protection = 200mV
> Cache Multiplier = 35 (40) -- default
> Vring = Auto -- default
> I'm cooling with a Noctua NH-U14S; temps for XTU average anywhere from 66C to 70C (depending on ambient) with spikes to max of 5C higher. I've only tried brief runs with AIDA64; one of which was "Stress FPU" by itself, which took temps up to 99C and throttled by 12%... so needless to say I stopped that within about five seconds
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .
> 
> My questions are:
> 
> 
> Are these safe temps/voltages? Most things I've read point to yes, but the stress FPU test freaked me out a bit so I thought I'd ask.
> The reason I've kept the cache at default settings is because I was unable to stabilize anything much higher. I started at 1:1 core mult/cache mult and walked down to 42, max Vring of 1.25 to be safe since I couldn't find much info on Vring safety... but after I was unable to get cache mult of 42 stable at 1.22 I decided I was probably wasting my time for not a whole lot of benefit. My question: are there any other factors/things I could try to boost ring bus stability? Perhaps more VRIN? Or should I just say screw it?
> My GPU arrived DOA
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> so I've been using the iGPU while dialing in my overclock; in retrospect, this seems like it might have been a bad idea since it stands to reason that the iGPU drawing power might itself affect my OC voltages or stability in some way. Is this a reasonable fear? How much effect will this have, and would it be a good idea to redo my voltages after my replacement GPU gets here?
> Thanks!


Put your uncore down at first IMO, don't auto it to 4ghz on auto ring volts, 3.4 and 1.15 ring are ok starts

It's expected for FPU/avx2 stress tests to blow up temperatures (stock cooler stock settings can't come close to handling them), if you run hwinfo you can see CPU Package Power stat which you can use as a guideline for temperatures, you can also get a quick snapshot of how much power one particular test is using, so you can say like X test uses 100w, Y test uses 130w (it's usually very consistent) i wouldn't dream of trying one of those tests on 1.3v (on high end air) because @1.1v 4ghz with my RAM settings and HT on, avx2 linpack reports ~115w CPU package power, while encoding with my 1.22v 4.5ghz overclock uses only 95w if CPU load is pinned at 100% across 8 threads


----------



## TallGuy314

This thread...I can't even begin to express how much I love it. I'm new to the world of overclocking, but I am so hooked already. Have the system running at 4.4GHz right now, haven't done much stress testing other than AIDA for an hour today, but it ran ok, temps hit 80. I really need to learn how to tweak settings to lower temperatures though. Here's a quick glimpse of what I've got using GTL. Still learning lots though everyday! Have to keep reading this thread and others. I'd like to get my memory overclock up some, just for S's&G's, but I need to read up a lot more on timings and the like to do so. Anyways, just wanted to say thanks to SIN for this incredibly helpful thread, and everyone else who keeps posting their OC details.

-TG


----------



## wendigo4700

Forget about AIDA64. I ran that crap thing for +9 hours straight with no errors. Then I switched to prime95, and my overclock were not stable anymore with the same cpu voltage


----------



## Peanuts4

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TallGuy314*
> 
> This thread...I can't even begin to express how much I love it. I'm new to the world of overclocking, but I am so hooked already.


Does this change your BIOS or does this only have them changed when windows starts or your using the program?

This has BCLK ironically I can't find that in the BIOS anywhere go figure.


----------



## Forceman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TallGuy314*
> 
> This thread...I can't even begin to express how much I love it. I'm new to the world of overclocking, but I am so hooked already. Have the system running at 4.4GHz right now, haven't done much stress testing other than AIDA for an hour today, but it ran ok, temps hit 80. I really need to learn how to tweak settings to lower temperatures though. Here's a quick glimpse of what I've got using GTL. Still learning lots though everyday! Have to keep reading this thread and others. I'd like to get my memory overclock up some, just for S's&G's, but I need to read up a lot more on timings and the like to do so. Anyways, just wanted to say thanks to SIN for this incredibly helpful thread, and everyone else who keeps posting their OC details.
> 
> -TG
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


I'd try to lower the Vring - 1.18V seems high for 44/36.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Peanuts4*
> 
> Does this change your BIOS or does this only have them changed when windows starts or your using the program?
> 
> This has BCLK ironically I can't find that in the BIOS anywhere go figure.


It only changes it for that instance of Windows, if you reboot it goes back to the BIOS settings. Which is nice because you can load your stable settings in the BIOS, and then use GTL to try for higher settings without having to worry about getting bad settings stuck in the BIOS. If you crash during testing, you are right back to the stable settings, no muss.


----------



## Cyro999

It just changes while you're in windows AFAIK, useful though. I think you could for example run an encoding load and drop vcore+vrin every 5 or 10 minutes til you hit a fail for quick idea of volts at one clockspeed, x264 is pretty harsh with the right settings


----------



## ikjadoon

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *deepor*
> 
> Try some other program. I see a lot of people using HWINFO. It will show VID and VCore and a lot of other stuff in its sensor window.


Thank you for the recommendation. HWINFO 4.24-2000 shows the same thing as the BIOS, though: ~1.088V with XMP disabled and ~1.151V with XMP enabled.

It's a 1.151V chip, then, in my book, haha.









~Ibrahim~


----------



## TallGuy314

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *wendigo4700*
> 
> Forget about AIDA64. I ran that crap thing for +9 hours straight with no errors. Then I switched to prime95, and my overclock were not stable anymore with the same cpu voltage


From what I understand, AIDA64 gives you much closer to real life temperatures. I really don't see the point in stressing out my expensive CPU with extreme temperatures that it will never see in a work load. There's no point. Especially if it requires me to give my CPU more voltage than what it needs to be normally stable. I may be new at this, but it makes no sense to me to over-stress your CPU to extremes just to prove a point. It all boils down to efficient performance IMHO. If your comp is stable during all the normal day to day functions, be it [email protected], BOINC, gaming, whatever, then don't worry about it.


----------



## wermad

Had my cpu at 4.9 (1335Mv) and it ran ~4 hours of IBT maxed, then ran ~2 hours of Prime95, then did aida64. At the 2 hour mark of Aida64, I lost video signal. I could still access a few things (ctrl-alt-del) so I know my cpu didn't locked up. Maybe not enough voltage to the pcie? Anyways, reset and I got a bios boot up failure message no matter what. Went back to 4.8 w/ 1325Mv and all is well. I'll keep chipping at it since I had passed a few tests a few hours already at 4.9 and i want to make it 5.0


----------



## Cyro999

Set to PCI-E mode to 2.0 instead of 3.0/auto in bios if you wanna see if that fixes it. There's some issues with 3.0 at least on giga boards and nvidia cards, every time my bios gets reset and i forget to change it, i get issues


----------



## ikjadoon

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TallGuy314*
> 
> From what I understand, AIDA64 gives you much closer to real life temperatures. I really don't see the point in stressing out my expensive CPU with extreme temperatures that it will never see in a work load. There's no point. Especially if it requires me to give my CPU more voltage than what it needs to be normally stable. I may be new at this, but it makes no sense to me to over-stress your CPU to extremes just to prove a point. It all boils down to efficient performance IMHO. If your comp is stable during all the normal day to day functions, be it [email protected], BOINC, gaming, whatever, then don't worry about it.


I guess the "gold standard" of stability, haha,then is 12 hours of P95, 12 hours of AIDA64, and then 12 hours of your day-to-day heavy-CPU programs. To avoid future headaches, probably then bump the Vcore up a few volts, as *all CPUs degrade and will require more volts over time*.


----------



## wermad

I'm good with a couple of hours of prime, ibt, and aida. Most games don't really push the cpu to full load so if its unstable for my daily use, I'll find out when I'm gaming









When i got back into pc building, everyone swore 12-24 hours of prime was the standard. Little by little, i figured some ppl just did a few different benchmarks and a few hours of the stability testing. I've been doing that since then. Some games I have played with my old setup would have crashed and i bumped up the voltage on my old SB to fix it. Other games didn't care and ran flawless. So its hard to say if something is completely stable until you do your day to day intended usage of your build imho.

I'm super busy with life and I'm sick so I have little spare time to use during the week. I'll find out this weekend how i fair when I launch Crysis 3 in Surround.


----------



## wendigo4700

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TallGuy314*
> 
> From what I understand, AIDA64 gives you much closer to real life temperatures. I really don't see the point in stressing out my expensive CPU with extreme temperatures that it will never see in a work load. There's no point. Especially if it requires me to give my CPU more voltage than what it needs to be normally stable. I may be new at this, but it makes no sense to me to over-stress your CPU to extremes just to prove a point. It all boils down to efficient performance IMHO. If your comp is stable during all the normal day to day functions, be it [email protected], BOINC, gaming, whatever, then don't worry about it.


prime95 does not overstressing.

Intel burn test (linpack) does that.

I wouldnt trust AIDA64, when the pc crashes at prime95.


----------



## TallGuy314

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *wendigo4700*
> 
> prime95 does not overstressing.
> 
> Intel burn test (linpack) does that.
> 
> I wouldnt trust AIDA64, when the pc crashes at prime95.


If my pc doesn't crash when I run it for it's everyday programs, that, to me, is stable. I haven't run prime95 long enough to see what kind of temps is generates, but I refuse to run IBT anymore, it's ridiculous. I don't understand everyone's fascination with it. AIDA seems like normal op. temps, prime just seems like it takes forever to get anywhere, but who knows. Like I said, I'm still new to this, maybe it'll grow on me.

Anyways, on another note, I did lower my vring voltage down to 1.10 as someone had mentioned earlier, and am perfectly stable, but I haven't upped the uncore to anything over 36, so that's probably why. I think if that gets upped the vring will have to rise again.


----------



## freeboy

Ok
For what it's worth I like IBT for two reasons
I can change settings or system attributes and quickly test max temps, and it can be fast


----------



## wermad

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *freeboy*
> 
> Ok
> For what it's worth I like IBT for two reasons
> I can change settings or system attributes and quickly test max temps, and it can be fast


From what I'm getting from others, a true IBT stability test is to run it in "maximum" for at least 5 runs. I used this criteria but typically leave it at 10 runs. Takes about ~2 hours. I also do Prime and Aida64 for a few hours. Lastly, I fire up 3d 11 and 13







.


----------



## freeboy

But I am testing temps, and I don't need to worry if my temps are low about long testing runs ... just means its time to move to a higher OC...'
AND
If I can do IBT short version, then I can pretty much run anything else... leaving tests running for hours just does not make sense to me.. no offense.. it just is not something I am willing to do, I am also running some background programs...

One other thing to note, when things fail on my system, the bios sometimes gets screwy, the indication of this is the ram shows up as 2400 in bios, although not set there... and to quickly clear this I set restore defaults and save exit, then return to bios and set one of my saved profiles... if I go right to saved profiles the bios stays weird and the system does not work... It was harsh trying to test and my system would corrupt and I did not know it.. so, just an fyi outthere for those of you noobs like me... check the mem speed and see if it changes when you bsod...


----------



## wermad

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *freeboy*
> 
> But I am testing temps, and I don't need to worry if my temps are low about long testing runs ... just means its time to move to a higher OC...'
> AND
> If I can do IBT short version, then I can pretty much run anything else... leaving tests running for hours just does not make sense to me.. no offense.. it just is not something I am willing to do, I am also running some background programs...
> 
> One other thing to note, when things fail on my system, the bios sometimes gets screwy, the indication of this is the ram shows up as 2400 in bios, although not set there... and to quickly clear this I set restore defaults and save exit, then return to bios and set one of my saved profiles... if I go right to saved profiles the bios stays weird and the system does not work... It was harsh trying to test and my system would corrupt and I did not know it.. so, just an fyi outthere for those of you noobs like me... check the mem speed and see if it changes when you bsod...


I used to think the same thing, but since I game for several hours, its useful to test for longer periods of time. Before, one pass of IBT and 3d11 was good enough for me. But getting your game on and then it gets ruined because of a crash sucks. If you don't game for 10-15 minutes, then it don't hurt to find out if your cpu can handle the load after a few hours. Now, I'm not a die hard "24-48 hour" tester but a few hours tells me my cpu can handle gaming for my needs. Its up to you tbh. Same thing with gpu(s), I leave it looping for a few runs.

The only bsod I had was due some older drivers that were clashing with the mb. Other then that, crashes are coming from testing my cpu overclocks.


----------



## freeboy

ok..
I been running Rome 2 for between 3-8 hours stretches, and it is much less load than
IBT.. I usually also increase memory when gaming, but I dont run MAX OC, I have run 4.9 and now prefer 4.8...
AND
I totally agree, crashes in games are a very bad thing..
When I hit 5.2ghz stable Ill do a higher level IBT...


----------



## wermad

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *freeboy*
> 
> ok..
> I been running Rome 2 for between 3-8 hours stretches, and it is much less load than
> IBT.. I usually also increase memory when gaming, but I dont run MAX OC, I have run 4.9 and now prefer 4.8...
> AND
> I totally agree, crashes in games are a very bad thing..
> When I hit 5.2ghz stable Ill do a higher level IBT...


I just need to tweak 4.9 a bit and then hopefully I can push past to 5.0. I'm probably going to stay at 4.8 since its enough to avoid any bottle necks with my three 780s. Still, in Surround, the cpu doesn't get worked as hard as the gpu(s) do







.

Btw, click on your profile (your alias on the top right), go to the bottom of the profile page, click on the edit button for "your rigs", fill out your specs and save. This will auto populate your specs on every post you leave. You can even add an avatar for each rig (up to three).


----------



## Spunky424

since i've been trying to break the 4.2ghz barrier one thing i've noticed is that raising the VRIN passed 1.8V for me has been giving me huge stability problem. i initially though raising VRIN would help stabilize my settings, but its the exact opposite.

Currently my 4770k is at 4.4ghz @1.3V and i initially had the following settings:

[email protected] 3.4ghz at 1.15V (to rule out any possibility of the cache causing instability)
VRIN @ 1.85V or 1.9V

with the above VRIN i would fail aida64/prime95/ibt within an hour. I've been steadily lowering it down and as i've lowered it down i've noticed increasing periods of stability during stress testing. i'm currently at 1.78 and going on the 3rd hour or so of aida64. Also with the decrease in VRIN i'm seeing lower max temps.

Figured i'd share these findings if anyone has any issues finding stability and following the original guide to raise VRIN to 1.8-1.9V


----------



## ikjadoon

How do you guys state your load temps? Like, when someone says, don't go over 80C for 24/7 (for example). Is it the average? The 99th percentile? The highest temp anywhere at any time?

For example, running at 4.2GHz @ 1.275V running P95 for 9 hours now (I know the voltage is high--I just wanted to make sure it was stable):

*Average:* 74C +/- 5C (w/ standard deviation)
*50th percentile:* 73C (so half the time, it was below 73C and the other half, it was above 73C).
*99th percentile:* 88C (99% of the time, it was below 88C)
*99.9th percentile:* 91C (99.9% of the time, it was below 91C)
*Maximum:* 94C

If you look at the maximum of 94C, then I'm way overboard (of staying under 80C for 24/7). We can't possibly be talking about the average, though, because, for nearly 4.5 hours, it was above the average. Right?


----------



## ikjadoon

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Spunky424*
> 
> since i've been trying to break the 4.2ghz barrier one thing i've noticed is that raising the VRIN passed 1.8V for me has been giving me huge stability problem. i initially though raising VRIN would help stabilize my settings, but its the exact opposite.
> 
> Currently my 4770k is at 4.4ghz @1.3V and i initially had the following settings:
> 
> [email protected] 3.4ghz at 1.15V (to rule out any possibility of the cache causing instability)
> VRIN @ 1.85V or 1.9V
> 
> with the above VRIN i would fail aida64/prime95/ibt within an hour. I've been steadily lowering it down and as i've lowered it down i've noticed increasing periods of stability during stress testing. i'm currently at 1.78 and going on the 3rd hour or so of aida64. Also with the decrease in VRIN i'm seeing lower max temps.
> 
> Figured i'd share these findings if anyone has any issues finding stability and following the original guide to raise VRIN to 1.8-1.9V


Thank you for the info--you're the second person to say this, actually. Someone else early in this thread had similar findings: lowering the VRIN, even below stock, increased stability!


----------



## Spunky424

Wondering if anyone knows a better program than easytune to control the fans from within windows? easytune doesnt register the cpu temps as accurately as realtemps so they dont ramp up the fans when they need them to. any help is appreciated.


----------



## ehume

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Spunky424*
> 
> Wondering if anyone knows a better program than easytune to control the fans from within windows? easytune doesnt register the cpu temps as accurately as realtemps so they dont ramp up the fans when they need them to. any help is appreciated.


You might set EasyTune to control fans based on the temps that Real Temp sees: ET temperatures vs Real Temp temperatures.

I haven't found any problems with ET. If you had a PWM controller (I do), you would see that when you crank up the PWM duty, the fans lag a little bit. Knowing how fast the temps on my Haswell rise, there is no way any fan could keep up with it. There will always be a lag.


----------



## ikjadoon

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ehume*
> 
> You might set EasyTune to control fans based on the temps that Real Temp sees: ET temperatures vs Real Temp temperatures.


Yup, that's what I do. Easy Tune temp is roughly ~10C lower than Real Temp, so I just shift my line to the left.


----------



## Alxx

Just booted my 4670k with UD4H 4,8 Ghz. I really like the UD4H, its a nice Board








I wonder how much Vcore more to be stable ??


Is there any use in touching:
CPU Vrin Pwm switch rate
PWM Phase Control or is auto the best ?


----------



## Peanuts4

Anyone try F8a BIOS for the UD4H?


----------



## Alxx

Where do you get 8a ? I can find only F7 at Giga's website. F7 is working quite well on my PC.
8a=Beta ?


----------



## [CyGnus]

yes those are beta bios check them here: http://forums.tweaktown.com/gigabyte/48085-gigabyte-modified-bios.html


----------



## deepor

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Alxx*
> 
> Where do you get 8a ? I can find only F7 at Giga's website. F7 is working quite well on my PC.
> 8a=Beta ?


http://forums.tweaktown.com/gigabyte/28441-gigabyte-latest-beta-bios.html


----------



## Cyro999

Sure this has been mentioned before but: My uncore isn't dropping at idle on my OC profile, is there any way to make it drop?


----------



## ikjadoon

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Cyro999*
> 
> Sure this has been mentioned before but: My uncore isn't dropping at idle on my OC profile, is there any way to make it drop?


What program are you reading it with? The only program that accurately shows my normal cores dropping is HWMonitor (which doesn't show the uncore, unfortunately) and TMonitor (which also doesn't show the uncore).

Thus, the only programs I know that report the Uncore speed don't even show my regular cores dropping when they really are.



I need some help guys, lol....I've tried everything I know. The stock VID is 1.088V after Optimized Defaults and 1.150V after enabling XMP (no idea why, but the stock VID changes after I enable XMP). Here are my results, cooled with a Noctua NH-U14S (slightly worse, equal to, or slightly better than a NH-D14, if that helps):



As a summary, 4.2GHz @ 1.275 is the highest stable I can get it and that's only testing with Prime95. 4.4GHz @ 1.350 crashed within a few minutes and 4.3GHz @ 1.300 crashed in 45 minutes while hitting upper 80's regularly (so afraid to try 4.3GHz @ 1.350). I haven't changed any other settings than the Vcore, VRIN, VRING, multi, and uncore--do I need to be changing any others? Like the Turbo power limit or what-not? Sin's profiles list "Turbo" as auto, so probably not. Right?

And those temps look normal, right? It's an i5-4670K, not delidded. I had a little trouble getting the cooler on, but the temps don't look terrible for those voltages, right?


----------



## Peanuts4

Your uncore drops? Mine always stats at 4200 despite my CPU bouncing around all over the place.


----------



## Alxx

Uncore will drop only if it is at standard setting meaning : x34 4670K or x35 4770K.
If you set fixed value you will have no uncore drop.
Hwinfo and CpuZ show uncore frequency.


----------



## Cyro999

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Peanuts4*
> 
> Your uncore drops? Mine always stats at 4200 despite my CPU bouncing around all over the place.


Mine used to drop to ~800mhz, i remember it because when i was playing with the 125mhz strap, it would only drop to 8*125mhz too. Verified by going to defaults, it drops and knocks a few C off my idle (i think - hard to say for a few C), cpu package power in hwinfo is reported as like 5w instead of 17, too


----------



## Peanuts4

Has anyone notices when watching under their health tab in the BIOS their CPU temp is higher than what is reported when not in your BIOS. My fans are quiet so I don't notice as much but if your fans are set to full speed and in your BIOS are they not running at full? I mean in HWiNFO64 my sensors show my cores 30-34C (coolish in here today). However when in my BIOS was watching the CPU temp rais to 57C??


----------



## Forceman

All the power saving stuff isn't active in the BIOS, that's why it is hotter. It's normal.


----------



## Spunky424

looks like i just solved my cpu overheating problems by using CLP between the die and the ihs. i previously was using arctic silver 5 and even tried antec diamond formula 7 and both would get me temps in mid 80s while stress testing. once i swapped to CLP im now getting max temps of 68 degrees. very happy with the recommendation to switch over. thanks!


----------



## mcnico63

Hello,

First of all thank you for this very interesting topic.

Can you help me with my ram?

It is a 2 x 4GB kit G.skill @ 2666MHz CL11-13-13 35
-F3-2666C11D 8GTXD

This kit boot @ 2800 without changing anything but it is not very stable.

I would try to go up to 3000 + for 2D / 3D

My 4770K is not bad oc, it holds steady for 4.8GHz 1.28V.

In advance thank you


----------



## Aldushi

Hey guys!

My CPU is @ 4.4 Ghz with 1.300 V
When loaded with Prime95 my temps get to mid 70s, sometimes 80.
Should I consider delidding my chip? Because I want my chip to go @ 4.5-4.6 Ghz

And what's this CLU everyone is talking about?

My RIG

Case : Fractal Design Define R4
Processor : Intel i5-4670K
Motherboard : Gigabyte Z87MX-D3H
Memory : Kingston HyperX 4 Go (2x2Go) DDR3 1600 MHz
CPU Cooler : Noctua NH-D14
SSD : Samsung 840 120GB
PSU : Corsair TX750W


----------



## Cyro999

Do you have windows 7 service pack 1 installed? Somebody else i was talking to used an auto OC and got [email protected] Those temps are far too low, as even 27.9 will wreck high end air (more than "sometimes 80") when your system is capable of running AVX, and 28.1 is hotter


----------



## marsey99

is still half asleep, nevermind.


----------



## [CyGnus]

I hit 100ºc on Linx 0.6.5 with 1.25v and 4.5GHz so i dont know how you got 80ºc...


----------



## Cyro999

Avx2 linpack/linx is just dangerous. It scales with RAM, i got CPU package power reported past 115 watts at 1.1vcore (that's more than encoding @1.3 by a decent margin) and if you try it at higher clocks i wouldn't be surprised if something blew up







Primes not so bad, but "just" hitting 80c with 1.3v isn't really gonna happen i think


----------



## Aldushi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Cyro999*
> 
> Do you have windows 7 service pack 1 installed? Somebody else i was talking to used an auto OC and got 4.4[email protected] Those temps are far too low, as even 27.9 will wreck high end air (more than "sometimes 80") when your system is capable of running AVX, and 28.1 is hotter


Yes I have SP1 installed. Sometimes temps even get to 100 but just for a short period. I don't understand the behaviour of haswell chips. My old i7-930 was way too simple.


----------



## Aldushi

Can someone tell me where can I find some settings from the Bios or some templates to make sure what I'm doing is not wrong.


----------



## marsey99

have a read of this thread dude, a few guys have posted their setting in here already


----------



## ehume

My 4770k booted into Windows once at 5GHz. I got a screenshot of it showing 5000.05 MHz, but CPU-Z came back with 4999.96 MHz. But that wasn't at all stable, just a trophy run that I have not repeated.

I had it stable at 4.7GHz running the original LinX. Then I imported Linpack 10 into LinX. Linpack 10 uses the AVX codes. Oops. Too hot. Throttling. Cut back my OC.

Then I tried running LinX with Linpack 11. It would run one rep, then stop. I then ran Linpack from a bat file. I noticed that Linpack wasn't using all 8 threads all the time. I asked on the AT forum, got some links, and learned that HT can confuse Linpack, reduce the results. So I turned off HT and ran Linpack. The AVX2 really cooked the chip. So now I'm running 4.3GHz.

While my silicon looks to be an OK chip, the interface with its IHS looks to be bad. As best I can tell, up to a certain level of heat production, the TIM can keep up and the core temps are OK. When heat production exceeds the capacity of the TIM to pass it along, core temps start to climb. In my cpu, the core temps skyrocket; they jump up very quickly.

Interesting: the air coming off my NH-D14 was only lukewarm, even when core temps were 98-100c. When the same heatsink is attached to my i7 860, when the cpu is loaded -- especially at 4GHz -- the D14 feels like a hair dryer. The core temps were in the 70's.

At a certain level of heat production, the ihs surrounding my cpu becomes more like a thermos bottle than an ihs. So, unless I delid my cpu I am thermally limited, not stability limited.

And that level of heat production does not need a D14 to dissipate it, so I use an Armageddon instead.

Because an app may use AVX2 without my being aware of it, it could ambush me. So I keep my rig set up for the worst case scenario -- 4.3GHz.


----------



## Forceman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Aldushi*
> 
> And what's this CLU everyone is talking about?


It is Coollaboratory Liquid Ultra (and Pro) a liquid metal TIM.

http://www.frozencpu.com/products/10740/thr-77/Coollaboratory_Liquid_Ultra_100_Metal_Thermal_Interface_Material.html


----------



## Cyro999

Quote:


> Because an app may use AVX2 without my being aware of it, it could ambush me. So I keep my rig set up for the worst case scenario -- 4.3GHz


Nothing will draw crazy amounts of power unless it's an FPU stress test. Real world uses of avx2 like x264 draw like the same power as linpack without avx - or even slightly less, we're talking like 100w reported at 1.3v, while avx1 fpu stress tests are at like 140+ and avx2 is in the stratosphere


----------



## marsey99

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ehume*
> 
> My 4770k booted into Windows once at 5GHz. I got a screenshot of it showing 5000.05 MHz, but CPU-Z came back with 4999.96 MHz. But that wasn't at all stable, just a trophy run that I have not repeated.
> 
> I had it stable at 4.7GHz running the original LinX. Then I imported Linpack 10 into LinX. Linpack 10 uses the AVX codes. Oops. Too hot. Throttling. Cut back my OC.
> 
> Then I tried running LinX with Linpack 11. It would run one rep, then stop. I then ran Linpack from a bat file. I noticed that Linpack wasn't using all 8 threads all the time. I asked on the AT forum, got some links, and learned that HT can confuse Linpack, reduce the results. So I turned off HT and ran Linpack. The AVX2 really cooked the chip. So now I'm running 4.3GHz.
> 
> While my silicon looks to be an OK chip, the interface with its IHS looks to be bad. As best I can tell, up to a certain level of heat production, the TIM can keep up and the core temps are OK. When heat production exceeds the capacity of the TIM to pass it along, core temps start to climb. In my cpu, the core temps skyrocket; they jump up very quickly.
> 
> Interesting: the air coming off my NH-D14 was only lukewarm, even when core temps were 98-100c. When the same heatsink is attached to my i7 860, when the cpu is loaded -- especially at 4GHz -- the D14 feels like a hair dryer. The core temps were in the 70's.
> 
> At a certain level of heat production, the ihs surrounding my cpu becomes more like a thermos bottle than an ihs. So, unless I delid my cpu I am thermally limited, not stability limited.
> 
> And that level of heat production does not need a D14 to dissipate it, so I use an Armageddon instead.
> 
> Because an app may use AVX2 without my being aware of it, it could ambush me. So I keep my rig set up for the worst case scenario -- 4.3GHz.


this is the reason i now i have about £200 worth of water cooling on order. even the best air can not keep haswell cool enough to push the clocks to their limits.

much like you i have the option of running 4.2ghz (with 4.2 uncore) or if i drop the uncore i can up the cores to 4.4ghz with the uncore only on 4ghz and this lets me drop the volts enough to keep it cool.

i have also done some comparisons of my aircoolers, d14 is about 5/6c worse at full load than the ifx14 with the same fan config.


----------



## [CyGnus]

marsey99 you could always delide the CPU and use the D14 instead of spending 200£ on a WC system that will be 5 to 10ºc better


----------



## marsey99

d14 is worse than the ifx14 dude, but both are far too heavy to hang off it when i remove the hs. if i was going to stay air i would get a silver arrow sb e as they are the best air money can buy but even that isnt much better than the air i already have.

thinking i will delid it when i can use the water block and not 1.5Kg of copper block and then think about getting the ek precision mount to run it bare later.

edit

as said the issue is how effective at removing the heat quickly from these cores and in my opinion air coolers just aint effective enough for anybody wanting to push the clocks high.

i am hoping water will be able to move that heat away a little bit faster and in turn allow me to run it on more v and at a faster speed


----------



## ikjadoon

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ikjadoon*
> 
> 
> 
> The stock VID is 1.088V after Optimized Defaults and 1.150V after enabling XMP (no idea why, but the stock VID changes after I enable XMP). Here are my results, cooled with a Noctua NH-U14S (slightly worse, equal to, or slightly better than a NH-D14, if that helps):
> 
> 
> 
> As a summary, 4.2GHz @ 1.275 is the highest stable I can get it and that's only testing with Prime95. 4.4GHz @ 1.350 crashed within a few minutes and 4.3GHz @ 1.300 crashed in 45 minutes while hitting upper 80's regularly (so afraid to try 4.3GHz @ 1.350). I haven't changed any other settings than the Vcore, VRIN, VRING, multi, and uncore--do I need to be changing any others? Like the Turbo power limit or what-not? Sin's profiles list "Turbo" as auto, so probably not. Right?
> 
> And those temps look normal, right? It's an i5-4670K, not delidded. I had a little trouble getting the cooler on, but the temps don't look terrible for those voltages, right?


Friendly bump--sorry if you have no idea and don't want to see my bad meme again, lol.







I haven't missed anything obvious, right?


----------



## Rbby258

cant you do 4.2 at 1.2v, high volts for low clock my chip can do 5.5ghz with 1.45v with the right cooling


----------



## ikjadoon

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Rbby258*
> 
> cant you do 4.2 at 1.2v, high volts for low clock my chip can do 5.5ghz with 1.45v with the right cooling


Thank you for the reply!







Right, I haven't looked for the lowest voltage yet. Good reminder that I should bump that down.

But, would you agree that 4.2GHz is the safe 24/7 frequency max?


----------



## Rbby258

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ikjadoon*
> 
> Thank you for the reply!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Right, I haven't looked for the lowest voltage yet. Good reminder that I should bump that down.
> 
> But, would you agree that 4.2GHz is the safe 24/7 frequency max?


sure


----------



## ikjadoon

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Rbby258*
> 
> sure


Haha, awesome. Thank you for the much-needed input. It wasn't stable 1.200V (P95 crash in 3 minutes..always 3 minutes, I think that's when the small FFTs kick in), but BF3-stable at 1.225V.

Appreciate the feedback, rep'd.


----------



## owcraftsman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ikjadoon*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Rbby258*
> 
> sure
> 
> 
> 
> Haha, awesome. Thank you for the much-needed input. It wasn't stable 1.200V (P95 crash in 3 minutes..always 3 minutes, I think that's when the small FFTs kick in), but BF3-stable at 1.225V.
> 
> Appreciate the feedback, rep'd.
Click to expand...

@ ikjadoon I had similar troubles as you crashing using XMP until I switched to X02 beta. My chip also required the same amount of vcore at similar clocks and I thought it was strange I couldn't get stable at anything over x42 until I dropped my memory back to defaults where up to x46 was not a problem. I concluded the XMP profile was the culprit with that bios. So I switched bios from F4, I believe, to X02 and most the limitations went away. Keep in mind anything over 1333MHz is an overclock on the memory and is not slam dunk even if the memory is rated higher. Also the integrated memory controller (IMC) resides on chip (4760k) so pushing past 1333 adds stress to the chip. It only stands to reason your voltage demands would rise when you increase the demand. Not only can a chip be multi limited but IMC can also be a limitation. Each chip can exhibit different behavior in both regards. BTW I know there is quit a bit of confusion/opinions on stress testing but I must agree with the OP and many others, use Aida64 stress testing for now if you want to check stability. I'd also recommend WinRAR benchmark, x264 HD Benchmark v5.0.1 and SuperPi 32m or HyperPi 32m which is a good mix of real world and synthetic stressing. If you are a gamer fire that up for a few hours and see what you got too. In other words nothing beats real world stressing. GL


----------



## nielsiecnos

Hello,

If some of you struggle to get a stable overclock use this guide! Helped me a lot!

http://linustechtips.com/main/topic/41234-intel-haswell-4670k-4770k-overclocking-guide/

I followed his steps and i got stable









Thanks ProKoN!

I have a 4770K on a Gigabyte GA-Z87X-UD4H got a easy overclock of CPU @4400 with 1.26 V and Uncore @4200 with 1.26 V memory XMP 1866 @ 1.65 V VCCIN 1.9 V


----------



## trancefreak64

Amazing guide I just wanted to give my respects here. It is really a well thought out template guide/ sheet with all kinds of great pointers and information. A lot of respect.

I am trying to find one for ASUS still looking for something as good as this. A lot of stuff I have read has been opinionated. Some people ripping their CPU's apart is not for me LOL Dleiding would fine if I was rich and needed crazy overclocks. But what a great guide.


----------



## ikjadoon

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *owcraftsman*
> 
> @ ikjadoon I had similar troubles as you crashing using XMP until I switched to X02 beta. My chip also required the same amount of vcore at similar clocks and I thought it was strange I couldn't get stable at anything over x42 until I dropped my memory back to defaults where up to x46 was not a problem. I concluded the XMP profile was the culprit with that bios. So I switched bios from F4, I believe, to X02 and most the limitations went away. Keep in mind anything over 1333MHz is an overclock on the memory and is not slam dunk even if the memory is rated higher. Also the integrated memory controller (IMC) resides on chip (4760k) so pushing past 1333 adds stress to the chip. It only stands to reason your voltage demands would rise when you increase the demand. Not only can a chip be multi limited but IMC can also be a limitation. Each chip can exhibit different behavior in both regards. BTW I know there is quit a bit of confusion/opinions on stress testing but I must agree with the OP and many others, use Aida64 stress testing for now if you want to check stability. I'd also recommend WinRAR benchmark, x264 HD Benchmark v5.0.1 and SuperPi 32m or HyperPi 32m which is a good mix of real world and synthetic stressing. If you are a gamer fire that up for a few hours and see what you got too. In other words nothing beats real world stressing. GL


Thank you! Wow, this is a good chunk of information.

1) Unfortunately, the UD5H doesn't have the X02 beta.







I'll keep a lookout on TweakTown for it, though.

2) I totally forgot that my RAM was overclocked. Unfortunately, putting it back to stock only helped a bit. 4.3GHz @ 1.275V with RAM @ stock-1333MHz was stable for 18 minutes instead of 9 minutes with RAM @ XMP-1866MHz. It crashed within seconds at 1.225V using the 1333MHz RAM. I did use Prime95 again--







If it crashed from 2 hours in Prime95, I'd be more forgiving, but 18 minutes isn't very long at all.

Though..I'll check out AIDA64 again, too. Maybe it is a better measure. I have some busy days ahead, but will attempt again!


----------



## owcraftsman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ikjadoon*
> 
> Quote:
> Thank you! Wow, this is a good chunk of information.
> 
> 1) Unfortunately, the UD5H doesn't have the X02 beta.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'll keep a lookout on TweakTown for it, though.
> 
> 2) I totally forgot that my RAM was overclocked. Unfortunately, putting it back to stock only helped a bit. 4.3GHz @ 1.275V with RAM @ stock-1333MHz was stable for 18 minutes instead of 9 minutes with RAM @ XMP-1866MHz. It crashed within seconds at 1.225V using the 1333MHz RAM. I did use Prime95 again--
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> If it crashed from 2 hours in Prime95, I'd be more forgiving, but 18 minutes isn't very long at all.
> 
> Though..I'll check out AIDA64 again, too. Maybe it is a better measure. I have some busy days ahead, but will attempt again!


You will not find an X02 for the UD5 the GIGABYTE Latest Beta BIOS << linked is F8a. If it's anything like the X05 which is fir my board the OC I'd stay away from it. Maybe someone with your board can chime in and tell us what the best one going is for the UD5H.

For such a low clock I recommend you set optimized defaults save and exit and go back in change the multi (x43) and vcore (1.250v) only no other changes and save and exit. Reboot to windows and retest/stress with Aida64.

Your Adia64 setting should look like the image below. make sure to check the same boxes and click on preferences and change amount of memory to use per thread to 1Gb for proper testing.



GL


----------



## Peanuts4

Doing some tweaking here does everyone have their CPU VRIN Override LLC Set to Extreme? Is it what causes my vcore which is set to 1.245v to go to 1.26v when stress testing? I'm curious how much heat it adds having it set to extreme?

What would you guys say is average for your CPU VRIN Override Voltage? 1.7-1.8v was in the guide I tried 1.6 still seemed stable curious how low / stable I can get it for 4.3Ghz I'd like to lower the temps where possible.


----------



## Forceman

LLC doesn't affect Vcore, it only affects the VRIN - the jump in Vcore is normal and there seems to be no way to stop it. I think I turned my LLC down to High or Ultra High and it didn't seem to affect my overclock negatively - I just don't like using the highest possible setting for anything.


----------



## ikjadoon

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *owcraftsman*
> 
> You will not find an X02 for the UD5 the GIGABYTE Latest Beta BIOS << linked is F8a. If it's anything like the X05 which is fir my board the OC I'd stay away from it. Maybe someone with your board can chime in and tell us what the best one going is for the UD5H.
> 
> For such a low clock I recommend you set optimized defaults save and exit and go back in change the multi (x43) and vcore (1.250v) only no other changes and save and exit. Reboot to windows and retest/stress with Aida64.
> 
> Your Adia64 setting should look like the image below. make sure to check the same boxes and click on preferences and change amount of memory to use per thread to 1Gb for proper testing.
> GL


Got it about the BIOS. From my reading of the Z87X thread, F7 seems to yield reasonable success without issues--but, if anyone knows better, please do chime in!









OK, so I ran did that (43x + 1.250V after optimized defaults) and AIDA64 passed for 10 minutes!







I'll run it for longer tonight to see if it is really stable. Out of curiosity, I tried Prime95 and it crashed within 5 seconds. You're right--there is some confusion! For what it's worth, on all my overclocks that failed in P95, I never had BF3 (a pretty CPU-intensive game) crash, even if I gamed for hours (while P95 crashed in minutes). Hmmm...the plot thickens!

If AIDA64 is the one (even though it is Intel's recommendation for stress testing), man, I need to hurry up as I might only have a week or two left on that evaluation period, haha.

Thank you for the help--really! I would've never tried AIDA64, but I do have good feelings now...I'll see if it AIDA64 means BF3-stability in the next few days,


----------



## Aldushi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *nielsiecnos*
> 
> Hello,
> 
> If some of you struggle to get a stable overclock use this guide! Helped me a lot!
> 
> http://linustechtips.com/main/topic/41234-intel-haswell-4670k-4770k-overclocking-guide/
> 
> I followed his steps and i got stable
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks ProKoN!
> 
> I have a 4770K on a Gigabyte GA-Z87X-UD4H got a easy overclock of CPU @4400 with 1.26 V and Uncore @4200 with 1.26 V memory XMP 1866 @ 1.65 V VCCIN 1.9 V


Thanxx a lot. I found stability with this guide. Stable at 4.4 Ghz with 1.290V and VCCIN 1.9V. Temps between 65°-75° with some peaks at 80° testing for 8 hours with IETU. Now I must try to reach a 1:1 Ratio with the Core/Uncore.


----------



## Peanuts4

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Forceman*
> 
> LLC doesn't affect Vcore, it only affects the VRIN - the jump in Vcore is normal and there seems to be no way to stop it. I think I turned my LLC down to High or Ultra High and it didn't seem to affect my overclock negatively - I just don't like using the highest possible setting for anything.


Good call, the little chart to the right doesn't help much in the BIOS since only extreme is in color and it's tiny. I think I'll drop it to high and see if there's a difference which I doubt. There's turbo too lol.....

What's your VRIN Override Voltage? Is 1.7-1.8 needed for most chips to hit 4.4Ghz+? Or am I confusing things and vrin only for uncore?


----------



## Cyro999

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Peanuts4*
> 
> Good call, the little chart to the right doesn't help much in the BIOS since only extreme is in color and it's tiny. I think I'll drop it to high and see if there's a difference which I doubt. There's turbo too lol.....
> 
> What's your VRIN Override Voltage? Is 1.7-1.8 needed for most chips to hit 4.4Ghz+? Or am I confusing things and vrin only for uncore?


VRIN is for vcore, ring, sa, dio, aio, etc. Basically everything that's not RAM voltage

Higher or lower is not always better and i'd reccomend for anyone to manual uncore to 34x, lower RAM speeds temporarily if unstable (seems to happen a bit with 4 sticks, i had no issues with two) and then work out core clock, get everything stable to the point where you can tip it over the edge of a stress test with 0.01v, then tighten vrin up/down with llc to the value that lets you lower vcore the most, ensure stability, maybe do that at 2-3 different clockspeeds, use the system for a day or two and then work on uncore


----------



## ikjadoon

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *owcraftsman*
> 
> You will not find an X02 for the UD5 the GIGABYTE Latest Beta BIOS << linked is F8a. If it's anything like the X05 which is fir my board the OC I'd stay away from it. Maybe someone with your board can chime in and tell us what the best one going is for the UD5H.
> 
> For such a low clock I recommend you set optimized defaults save and exit and go back in change the multi (x43) and vcore (1.250v) only no other changes and save and exit. Reboot to windows and retest/stress with Aida64.
> 
> Your Adia64 setting should look like the image below. make sure to check the same boxes and click on preferences and change amount of memory to use per thread to 1Gb for proper testing.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> GL


Wow, it worked!







I ran it overnight and it was still running 10 hours later!







And the temps on AIDA64 are quite lower than P95: my average temp is, get this, 61C. 99th percentile is 72C.

I believe this chip has some room now!







Thank you, thank you! +rep'd. I appreciate the hand-holding--I would've been stuck at 4.2GHz without it.

EDIT: stressing at 4.5GHz @ 1.350V and it's solid like a rock. I'll drop the voltage down a bit and up the uncore as it's chilling at 33x, haha. The only thing I ever really wanted was a 1GHz overclock over my old overclock, which itself was a 1GHz overclock on my Core 2 Duo, haha. So, 4.5GHz is a happy place.


----------



## Peanuts4

What are the benefits of stress testing with AIDA64 over Prime95 exactly? 10 degrees cooler makers me curious how hard it is working in comparison.


----------



## Alxx

I made the experience Aida and Prime 26.6 do not put enough Stress on CPU. I use Prime 27.9 avx. Takes about +0.03-0.05v more per 100mhz but is much more stable. With Prime 27.9 stable I can do anything meaning : Handbrake, Games, Cinebench, 3Dmark...
Games like Dirt Showdown and Grid2 would use avx. I heard of no Game using avx2 therfore I would not use Prime 28.1


----------



## Forceman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Peanuts4*
> 
> What's your VRIN Override Voltage? Is 1.7-1.8 needed for most chips to hit 4.4Ghz+? Or am I confusing things and vrin only for uncore?


I'm at 1.8V myself. I'd try sticking around 0.5V above your Vcore as a good starting range.


----------



## Cyro999

Quote:


> I heard of no Game using avx2


Handbrake uses x264 which uses avx2. There's just a difference between crazy synthetic uses of avx and normal programs use of it for slight accelerations


----------



## freeboy

What I read was that the bios actually uses cpu and caused higher temps than idle.. Not sure if it was Sin or another veteran mentioned that, but it is normal, no worries ..


----------



## Zoroastrian

Hi guys
I was taking my first look at the bios on my G1 sniper 5
And umm
I now get a message saying:

Error loading operating system

I has tried loading optimised defaults
And clear CMOS button
And the other two buttons next to that button.
Still the same message

Error loading operating system

Can anyone help me please it was working awesome !


----------



## Go Gators!

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Zoroastrian*
> 
> Hi guys
> I was taking my first look at the bios on my G1 sniper 5
> And umm
> I now get a message saying:
> 
> Error loading operating system
> 
> I has tried loading optimised defaults
> And clear CMOS button
> And the other two buttons next to that button.
> Still the same message
> 
> Error loading operating system
> 
> Can anyone help me please it was working awesome !


Sounds like a disk read error to me. Are you sure your boot order is as it should be and all the drives are recognized by the mobo?


----------



## Zoroastrian

I did not change any of that but will check it out tonight. It was all working great.
The only think I did try and change was to load the initial display from PCI e slot 3 rather than slot 1
But I changed that back after the first error.
Still get

Error loading operating system.

Luckily I can still load and view bios with del.
just don't know how to fix this.


----------



## Fahrenheit85

Just updated my BIOs and HD works my my 1440p monitor now. Is it just me or did they change where things are?

Before updated Bios I tweaked the RingV and CPUvrin, this time I left that on auto and just cranked up my Vcore to 1.302 at 44 with an Uncore of 40. Is it ok to leave that other stuff on auto? Or could I get a lot more speed if I tweak stuff more?


----------



## xIMcCloud29Ix

Okay so I started with a 4.2 OC and so far it has worked well with AIDA64 and IBT but Prime95 seems to crash after around 5 minutes.
So far my settings are configured as so:

CPU Clock: 42
CPU Vcore: 1.115V
CPU Ring Voltage: 1.15V
VRIN Override LLC: Extreme
VRIN Override Voltage: 1.8V
C1E, C3, C6/C7, EIST: All Disabled
Intel Turbo Boost: Auto
CPU Uncore Clock: 37

Whoops, also forgot that my VIN was 1.063V aince I just recently updated my BIOS and that is what it was at when I loaded the optimized settings.

Tested the IBT fine and was stable on AIDA64 for 1 hour. Max temps I was seeing was at 56C on Realtemp.

Should I disable turbo boost? Are my voltages and clocks okay? Should I test longer? Just a few things I'm curious about.


----------



## ikjadoon

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *xIMcCloud29Ix*
> 
> Okay so I started with a 4.2 OC and so far it has worked well with AIDA64 and IBT but Prime95 seems to crash after around 5 minutes.
> So far my settings are configured as so:
> 
> CPU Clock: 42
> CPU Vcore: 1.115V
> CPU Ring Voltage: 1.15V
> VRIN Override LLC: Extreme
> VRIN Override Voltage: 1.8V
> C1E, C3, C6/C7, EIST: All Disabled
> Intel Turbo Boost: Auto
> CPU Uncore Clock: 37
> 
> Tested the IBT fine and was stable on AIDA64 for 1 hour. Max temps I was seeing was at 56C on Realtemp.
> 
> Should I disable turbo boost? Are my voltages and clocks okay? Should I test longer? Just a few things I'm curious about/


Prime95 requires at least 0.05-10V more voltage, at least for me, than AIDA64. I would at least try 1.200V on your Vcore.

And an hour on AIDA64 might not be long enough--I use AIDA64 for 10 hours, but YMMV.

~Ibrahim~


----------



## Cyro999

Why is everyone using 1.8 VRIN with llc for 1.1vcore o.0 no testing?


----------



## ikjadoon

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Cyro999*
> 
> Why is everyone using 1.8 VRIN with llc for 1.1vcore o.0 no testing?


Yeah...bumping my VRIN to 1.900V let me lower my Vcore from 1.365 (high, I know, but temps are solid) to a somewhat milder 1.350V.

Not sure if everyone has actually read the whole guide...lol.









~Ibrahim~


----------



## Cyro999

At 1.1vcore for me though, i get best results with like 1.55vrin, not 1.8+ and the gap is pretty massive, like the difference between stable and massively unstable or even failing to boot. I'm a bit unsure of using under 1.6 though


----------



## Zoroastrian

Looking at all these posts ..perhaps i should be happy with my 4.7Ghz at 1.368V with 83 C under load
i was getting that before i delidded.
My temps are now are 70C under load

shall i push it ?


----------



## ehume

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Zoroastrian*
> 
> Looking at all these posts ..perhaps i should be happy with my 4.7Ghz at 1.368V with 83 C under load
> i was getting that before i delidded.
> My temps are now are 70C under load
> 
> shall i push it ?


Now, this is OCN. What do you think?

I did a trophy run at 5GHz, but my Vcore was 1.512v, just a tad high for a daily OC. However, I learned that while I could be stable at 4.7GHz with less than your Vcore, when I ran Linpack 11 (AVX2) I overheated. I was thermally limited, not stability limited.

You, OTOH , with your delidded CPU are doing very well. You could probably do a trophy run at 5GHz -- just long enough to do CPU-Z and shut down. Then you would return to 1.368 Vcore and see how high you could push it while playing with your Vrin, up and down -- Intel gives you quite a range. But other than a trophy run I would advise against upping your Vcore any more. In fact, you might have a little too much EMF now, unless you plan to ditch the chip next year.

OTOH -- with Intel boards when you ditch chips you are also ditching boards. Expensive.


----------



## Zoroastrian

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Go Gators!*
> 
> Sounds like a disk read error to me. Are you sure your boot order is as it should be and all the drives are recognized by the mobo?


GoGators you are awesome all fixed !


----------



## ikjadoon

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Cyro999*
> 
> At 1.1vcore for me though, i get best results with like 1.55vrin, not 1.8+ and the gap is pretty massive, like the difference between stable and massively unstable or even failing to boot. I'm a bit unsure of using under 1.6 though


...what kind of OC can you get with 1.100V Vcore?


----------



## Cyro999

4.1 with a chip that needs ~1.32 for 4.7. Of course it's freezing, my stock pulled ~1.08v encoding and ~1.14v under some high stresses. Kinda puts it into perspective, doubling power consumption for a sub-20% increase in frequency eh


----------



## sLpFhaWK

Hi guys, this is going to seem pretty ignorant and for that I truly apologize, it's just I've never OC'd any pc of mine before but i'd like to get a slight OC on the PC i just built recently. I've read the 1st post a few times and I *think* I have the basic idea but i'm not 100% so I wanted to ask to be certain of a few things. I was experimenting in the bios w/ OC stuff earlier and it rebooted and wouldn't post so I had to reset the BIOS and i'm honestly a little scared to try again without being certain.

Here is what I have in terms of Hardware.

Case is the Bitfenix Prodigy
CPU is the new Haswell i5 4670k
Moto is the GA Z87N Wifi
Memory is the Corsair Dominator I believe? I forget but it's ddr3 1600
CPU Cooler is the 212 Evo
Graphics is an MSI nVidia gtx 760
I added 2 more 120mm Fans for a total of 4

Now I really just want a slight OC probably 4-4;2ghz, Are the fans I have no efficient enough for that? according to CPUID my temps just from browsing the web and backing up my steam library are around 32c but the #'s are so sporadic it's really hard to gauge what they really are. Is there a better HW Monitor I could use to get better more reliable readings?

In the BIOS I reset everything to default because like I said I got scared. Now in the 1st post it says if you're a noob to overclocking it says to set the multiplier and the base clock, but when I did that I didn't see a change in any speeds, windows was still seeing the cpu at 3.4ghz now will that even change when you oc? Do I need to mess with voltages? do I need to OC my memory too?

I apologize for being such an idiot with this but my goals I feel are easily obtainable I just need some help to get over the hurdle.

Thank you everyone.


----------



## xtreemeNoob

one is over my mind, why the BUS/Base Clock is always 99.77 no matter what I do?

z87x-ud3h+4670k with F8e bios.


----------



## wermad

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *xtreemeNoob*
> 
> one is over my mind, why the BUS/Base Clock is always 99.77 no matter what I do?
> 
> z87x-ud3h+4670k with F8e bios.


I manually set mine to 100.05 and it shows up ~100.03 in the os.


----------



## xtreemeNoob

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *wermad*
> 
> I manually set mine to 100.05 and it shows up ~100.03 in the os.


I did set manually at 100.00 but still it's 99.77, memory shows up 15xx Mhz in OS.


----------



## wermad

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *xtreemeNoob*
> 
> I did set manually at 100.00 but still it's 99.77, memory shows up 15xx Mhz in OS.


Which tool are you reading? Bump it up to 100.03. Mine drops ~0.02-0.03 once loaded. Btw, my cpu-z had to be updated to read Haswell, otherwise it would should nothing or give an error.


----------



## xtreemeNoob

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *wermad*
> 
> Which tool are you reading? Bump it up to 100.03. Mine drops ~0.02-0.03 once loaded. Btw, my cpu-z had to be updated to read Haswell, otherwise it would should nothing or give an error.


all monitoring soft same thing, because the base clock also affects the clock, memory, and pcie clock, so any soft can tell it, i use cpu-z and hwinfo for now.

For example at idle clock should be 800Mhz but as it's 99.77 now it's 798.xx, at load clock should be 3800Mhz(turbo on) but it's 3791.8Mhz.


----------



## wermad

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *xtreemeNoob*
> 
> all monitoring soft same thing, because the base clock also affects the clock, memory, and pcie clock, so any soft can tell it, i use cpu-z and hwinfo for now.
> 
> For example at idle clock should be 800Mhz but as it's 99.77 now it's 798.xx, at load clock should be 3800Mhz(turbo on) but it's 3791.8Mhz.


99.77 x 38 = 3791.8

You have Speedstep enable, that slows down the cpu clock when idling or in low use. Run a cpu bench and it should clock up to your max. I like Speedstep since i don't really want to run 4800.01 all the time. Its a power saving feature.

Hmmm, last I heard bclk is not tied into the ram or pcie clocks. Go into your bios and set the bclk manually to 100.03 and then boot up. Its something common w/ the Enthusiast boards. Had it with P67/Z68, Z77, and now Z87.


----------



## xtreemeNoob

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *wermad*
> 
> *99.77 x 38 = 3791.*8
> 
> You have Speedstep enable, that slows down the cpu clock when idling or in low use. Run a cpu bench and it should clock up to your max. I like Speedstep since i don't really want to run 4800.01 all the time. Its a power saving feature.
> 
> Hmmm, last I heard bclk is not tied into the ram or pcie clocks. Go into your bios and set the bclk manually to 100.03 and then boot up. Its something common w/ the Enthusiast boards. Had it with P67/Z68, Z77, and now Z87.


that 3791MHz is BF3 64 player multiplayer load not idle :/

upto F5 or F6 it was working currectly on z87x-ud3h

Speedstep is designed to reduce the clock ratio at dle/low power not to reduce the base clock.


----------



## wermad

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *xtreemeNoob*
> 
> that 3791MHz is BF3 64 player multiplayer load not idle :/
> 
> upto F5 or F6 it was working currectly on z87x-ud3h


No, that's why I separated the calculation from the next point (next paragraph). I'm not saying that's speedstep, that's just your bclk times your turbo multi and hence why that clock. The next part (paragraph) points out why your speed drops to ~800mhz, that's speedstep.

Again, all you need to do is set the bclk manually to 100.03. Not sure how this keeps getting ignored. My Sniper5 is on the latest bios and it runs the bclk at 99.77. I just set it manually. Concern fixed.

Good luck


----------



## xtreemeNoob

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *wermad*
> 
> No, that's why I separated the calculation from the next point (next paragraph). I'm not saying that's speedstep, that's just your bclk times your turbo multi and hence why that clock. The next part (paragraph) points out why your speed drops to ~800mhz, that's speedstep.
> 
> Again, all you need to do is set the bclk manually to 100.03. Not sure how this keeps getting ignored. My Sniper5 is on the latest bios and it runs the bclk at 99.77. I just set it manually. Concern fixed.
> 
> Good luck


I know that 100.03 will fix but i just posted here so that sin/stasio report it to Gb HQ, saw in tweaktown that stasio reported the same problem for Z87-D3HP upon request from a forum user and GB fixed it in next bios upgrade.

Lol, btw I was never concerned about speedstep i know the mechanism I just mention about 800Mhz to compare between 99.77 and 100.00.

Cheers


----------



## freeboy

Loading os
Do you get into bios ok?
Sounds like a damaged file in the boot to windows or whatever os you have


----------



## Go Gators!

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Zoroastrian*
> 
> GoGators you are awesome all fixed !


Glad I could help


----------



## Zoroastrian

You did ! I was about to run a repair on windows until I read your comment !
Hey for some reason my bios is really jerky with the mouse and freezes ...I'm also missing xmp profiles ... Do you know how to fix that ?


----------



## ikjadoon

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *sLpFhaWK*
> 
> Hi guys, this is going to seem pretty ignorant and for that I truly apologize, it's just I've never OC'd any pc of mine before but i'd like to get a slight OC on the PC i just built recently. I've read the 1st post a few times and I *think* I have the basic idea but i'm not 100% so I wanted to ask to be certain of a few things. I was experimenting in the bios w/ OC stuff earlier and it rebooted and wouldn't post so I had to reset the BIOS and i'm honestly a little scared to try again without being certain.
> 
> Here is what I have in terms of Hardware.
> 
> Case is the Bitfenix Prodigy
> CPU is the new Haswell i5 4670k
> Moto is the GA Z87N Wifi
> Memory is the Corsair Dominator I believe? I forget but it's ddr3 1600
> CPU Cooler is the 212 Evo
> Graphics is an MSI nVidia gtx 760
> I added 2 more 120mm Fans for a total of 4
> 
> Now I really just want a slight OC probably 4-4;2ghz, Are the fans I have no efficient enough for that? according to CPUID my temps just from browsing the web and backing up my steam library are around 32c but the #'s are so sporadic it's really hard to gauge what they really are. Is there a better HW Monitor I could use to get better more reliable readings?
> 
> In the BIOS I reset everything to default because like I said I got scared. Now in the 1st post it says if you're a noob to overclocking it says to set the multiplier and the base clock, but when I did that I didn't see a change in any speeds, windows was still seeing the cpu at 3.4ghz now will that even change when you oc? Do I need to mess with voltages? do I need to OC my memory too?
> 
> I apologize for being such an idiot with this but my goals I feel are easily obtainable I just need some help to get over the hurdle.
> 
> Thank you everyone.


OK, thank you for posting your build info, mate, but we need more specifics here.







It's hard to help with vague questions.

1) What were you messing with that caused it to reboot initially? And did you mean reboot in the BIOS or in Windows? If it's in Windows, you need to disable automatic restarting so you can read the BSOD code.

2) Fan should be fine. It's more your CPU cooler, but general airflow helps. The 212 EVO is a fine cooler.

3) Temps: I had the same problem. So, I use HWiNFO64 and tell it "Start Logging". It makes an Excel file--then, in one of the dozens of columns, it has the temps of your 4 cores. From those columns, I calculate an average, a 75th percentile, and a 99th percentile.

4) OK, read the 1st post a few more times. If it's confusing, ask us. To answer your questions quickly, sometimes Windows reports the stock speed even when OC'd. Use CPU-Z or T-Monitor or HWiNFO64 to tell the real CPU frequneyc. Yes, you'll probably need to mess with "voltages" unless you have a magic chip that can OC to 4.2-4.4 with stock VID. If you want to, you can OC your memory. Google memory OC to see if the benefits are worth it to you. Again, read the 1st post a few more times.


----------



## Go Gators!

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Zoroastrian*
> 
> You did ! I was about to run a repair on windows until I read your comment !
> Hey for some reason my bios is really jerky with the mouse and freezes ...I'm also missing xmp profiles ... Do you know how to fix that ?


The only insight I have on the mouse/BIOS is that mine changed drastically with the one BIOS update that I did. Initially, the mouse response was normal/slow in the BIOS Windows mode. Then after I updated to to a newer version (currently on F5) it became ridiculously fast... almost unusably fast. I normally just use the legacy BIOS option instead of Windows mode because it's easier to me.

Maybe a newer version of the BIOS will add better support? I know the F5 doesn't support my GTX 760 @ 1920x1080 so I'm probably going to update it soon. Same with the XMP profiles. I'd venture to say that a new BIOS may be the best bet. If your board has the dual-BIOS it's a pretty safe thing to try and update.


----------



## Eggy88

Given that you can keep the cpu's at a decent temp, how high would you go in terms of voltages?

ATM running:

Vcore: 1.41v
VRIN: 2v
CPU Ring Voltage: 1.26v

running chilled water and cpu peaks at 46c during 3d benching.


----------



## iatacs19

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ehume*
> 
> My 4770k booted into Windows once at 5GHz. I got a screenshot of it showing 5000.05 MHz, but CPU-Z came back with 4999.96 MHz. But that wasn't at all stable, just a trophy run that I have not repeated.
> 
> I had it stable at 4.7GHz running the original LinX. Then I imported Linpack 10 into LinX. Linpack 10 uses the AVX codes. Oops. Too hot. Throttling. Cut back my OC.
> 
> Then I tried running LinX with Linpack 11. It would run one rep, then stop. I then ran Linpack from a bat file. I noticed that Linpack wasn't using all 8 threads all the time. I asked on the AT forum, got some links, and learned that HT can confuse Linpack, reduce the results. So I turned off HT and ran Linpack. The AVX2 really cooked the chip. So now I'm running 4.3GHz.
> 
> While my silicon looks to be an OK chip, the interface with its IHS looks to be bad. As best I can tell, up to a certain level of heat production, the TIM can keep up and the core temps are OK. When heat production exceeds the capacity of the TIM to pass it along, core temps start to climb. In my cpu, the core temps skyrocket; they jump up very quickly.
> 
> Interesting: the air coming off my NH-D14 was only lukewarm, even when core temps were 98-100c. When the same heatsink is attached to my i7 860, when the cpu is loaded -- especially at 4GHz -- the D14 feels like a hair dryer. The core temps were in the 70's.
> 
> At a certain level of heat production, the ihs surrounding my cpu becomes more like a thermos bottle than an ihs. So, unless I delid my cpu I am thermally limited, not stability limited.
> 
> And that level of heat production does not need a D14 to dissipate it, so I use an Armageddon instead.
> 
> Because an app may use AVX2 without my being aware of it, it could ambush me. So I keep my rig set up for the worst case scenario -- 4.3GHz.


I think this is a great observation. The air blowing through and out of the heatsink is definitely not hot like it was with my old 2600K when overclocked. Even when 4770K is hitting 99C, the air temperature from the heatsink is not that much hotter than when it's running at 60C. I am beginning to think this is why intel got rid of the extra free turbo binning past 3.9GHz we used to get before.

BTW, great guide Sin0822, I used it to help me with my ASUS board actually.


----------



## sLpFhaWK

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ikjadoon*
> 
> OK, thank you for posting your build info, mate, but we need more specifics here.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It's hard to help with vague questions.
> 
> 1) What were you messing with that caused it to reboot initially? And did you mean reboot in the BIOS or in Windows? If it's in Windows, you need to disable automatic restarting so you can read the BSOD code.
> 
> 2) Fan should be fine. It's more your CPU cooler, but general airflow helps. The 212 EVO is a fine cooler.
> 
> 3) Temps: I had the same problem. So, I use HWiNFO64 and tell it "Start Logging". It makes an Excel file--then, in one of the dozens of columns, it has the temps of your 4 cores. From those columns, I calculate an average, a 75th percentile, and a 99th percentile.
> 
> 4) OK, read the 1st post a few more times. If it's confusing, ask us. To answer your questions quickly, sometimes Windows reports the stock speed even when OC'd. Use CPU-Z or T-Monitor or HWiNFO64 to tell the real CPU frequneyc. Yes, you'll probably need to mess with "voltages" unless you have a magic chip that can OC to 4.2-4.4 with stock VID. If you want to, you can OC your memory. Google memory OC to see if the benefits are worth it to you. Again, read the 1st post a few more times.


I was in the BIOS and I changed the gear ratio to 1.25 and saved and exited the bios, the PC then restarted but 1st powered off and automatically cycled the power then just hung a black screen. Im guessing because of the OC the cpu wasn't getting enough voltage and thats why it wouldn't post.

ok before i got the evo 212 i did some research and it came highly praised for cooling to money ratio. i really wanted the h100i but i couldn't justify the 120 bux it costs to buy for such a slight OC unless you guys say otherwise because I know the cooler the better but i've never used any type of Water Cooling before, i'd like to but just not at this time.

i will get that program and monitor my temps with that. hopefully i'll get a better reading!

ok my bclk was only running at 99.70 so i changed it to 100.03 in the bios and now its running faster and cpuz is reporting that change so thats good to know, as for voltages in the 1st post he gives basic templates. should i just copy those voltages, reboot and run a stress test to see how things are? i have the intelburn test but should i use the other he posted? i forget the name at this time.

thank you for the reply i look gorward to over clocking real soon.


----------



## sLpFhaWK

I successfully OC'd it to 4ghz using the basic template in post 1. I'm currently running a stress test now using Intel burn test set to maximum 10x. It's finished 3x so far, everything seems to be running solid and stable but honestly if it wasn't I don't know what to really expect. I'd assume freezing?

Here is a screen capture of what everything looks like atm.


----------



## sLpFhaWK

Just tried 4.2 with the same voltage settings, the PC would boot but when I ran the test it would blue screen and reboot. I guess 4ghz stable for what I do is pretty good and i'm happy with that.

Now is there anything else that I need to do like modify the Uncore was it?


----------



## Cyro999

What's your vrin, uncore, ring settings? 4ghz on 1.25vcore (~auto raised to 1.27 under load) is a terrible oc, you're basically adding almost 0.2v over the stock which will most likely be ~1.05-1.1vcore under reasonable loads like a video encoder, for the sake of increasing your speed while running them from 3.7ghz to 4ghz


----------



## sLpFhaWK

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Cyro999*
> 
> What's your vrin, uncore, ring settings? 4ghz on 1.25vcore (~auto raised to 1.27 under load) is a terrible oc, you're basically adding almost 0.2v over the stock which will most likely be ~1.05-1.1vcore under reasonable loads like a video encoder, for the sake of increasing your speed while running them from 3.7ghz to 4ghz


VRIN Loadline Cal was set to Turbo, I had no extreme like he mentioned in the 1st post.
VRIN Core i don't know what it was, there isnt a setting in the bios with just that expression, i have VRIN External Override, that was 1.7v
CPU Vcore was 1.25
CPU RING Voltage was 1.2v
and that was all i changed except the multiplier which i changed to 40 and saved and rebooted and ran the stress test successfully. When i tried the same power settings but changed the multiplier to 42 windows would boot but it would blue screen shortly after the stress test started.
The Uncore I left defaulted at 34 because he said that is the last thing to change after you know your OC is stable but I didn't know what to do with that so I left it alone.

Also I dual boot OSX and my 10.8.5 install wasn't even stable it would freeze every time until i went back to the factory settings.

so something is wrong i don't know what, but thats why i'm asking for help.

Thank you for the reply hopefully I can figure out wut i'm doing wrong.


----------



## Zoroastrian

hI guys couple of questions please.

Which Bios is the most stable at the moment ? im using 2 x ati gpus (if that makes a difference.)

Im just about the OC using Sins guide in this thread.

I can get 4.7 before a delidded (using gigabyte auto tune) now im seeing temps idle at 20C and 69 C under max load
so my goal is 5GHZ stable 24/7
( however i will be happy with a cold 4.7)

In my current bios (which is really jerky and laggy btw) im seeing an ON OFF button after the silders
What does this do ??

and also where do i find the Uncore core ratio ? is it called somthing different on my mobo ? which is the G1 sniper 5 Z87

sorry for dumb questions im in training !

My system is a custome loop water cooled build which im assumins is the DICE? (which is the one between Air and Ln2 in Sins Max voltage chart)

thanks .


----------



## Cyro999

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *sLpFhaWK*
> 
> VRIN Loadline Cal was set to Turbo, I had no extreme like he mentioned in the 1st post.
> VRIN Core i don't know what it was, there isnt a setting in the bios with just that expression, i have VRIN External Override, that was 1.7v
> CPU Vcore was 1.25
> CPU RING Voltage was 1.2v
> and that was all i changed except the multiplier which i changed to 40 and saved and rebooted and ran the stress test successfully. When i tried the same power settings but changed the multiplier to 42 windows would boot but it would blue screen shortly after the stress test started.
> The Uncore I left defaulted at 34 because he said that is the last thing to change after you know your OC is stable but I didn't know what to do with that so I left it alone.
> 
> Also I dual boot OSX and my 10.8.5 install wasn't even stable it would freeze every time until i went back to the factory settings.
> 
> so something is wrong i don't know what, but thats why i'm asking for help.
> 
> Thank you for the reply hopefully I can figure out wut i'm doing wrong.


The default uncore will go to 39, try manual it to 1x lower. That's 34 for me, default is 35

Try higher vrin also like 1.75-1.8

And to other dude, DICE = Dry Ice. Deep subzero temps (like -50 on cpu i'd assume) so not safe for water which will be like 40-90c load


----------



## sLpFhaWK

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Cyro999*
> 
> The default uncore will go to 39, try manual it to 1x lower. That's 34 for me, default is 35
> 
> Try higher vrin also like 1.75-1.8
> 
> And to other dude, DICE = Dry Ice. Deep subzero temps (like -50 on cpu i'd assume) so not safe for water which will be like 40-90c load


I'm not sure which field you mean exactly, i'll post the picture and maybe you could tell me in order what the values could be.. that would be awesome.



I'm not currently booting w/ those values I just loaded the profile then quit w/out saving.


----------



## Cyro999

Vrin external override 

Also 1.1v ring is maybe not enough for 39x uncore (default turbo's to 39x) it would not work for me so make sure you're on 34x. It's under frequency settings, advanced core settings IIRC


----------



## sLpFhaWK

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Cyro999*
> 
> Vrin external override
> 
> Also 1.1v ring is maybe not enough for 39x uncore (default turbo's to 39x) it would not work for me so make sure you're on 34x. It's under frequency settings, advanced core settings IIRC


Okay I changed that to 2.0 and its running at 1.8

i'll post a picture of the MIT and the CPU Settings.



How are these? If you need any other pictures please lmk. With these #'s the Stress test runs under max load and seems to work fine.

It's hard to see in the photo, but the Core RING voltage running at 1.05v is set max to 1.2v


----------



## Cyro999

2.0 is far too high


----------



## sLpFhaWK

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Cyro999*
> 
> 2.0 is far too high


But its running at 1.8, isn't that just the max? What should I set it too? 1.75v?

EditL Okay I Went into PC Health and it was running at like 1.94v so I set it to 1.75 and its lower now.


----------



## marsey99

anybody know of an app which can adjust the ram timings on the fly?


----------



## ikjadoon

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *sLpFhaWK*
> 
> I was in the BIOS and I changed the gear ratio to 1.25 and saved and exited the bios, the PC then restarted but 1st powered off and automatically cycled the power then just hung a black screen. Im guessing because of the OC the cpu wasn't getting enough voltage and thats why it wouldn't post.
> 
> ok before i got the evo 212 i did some research and it came highly praised for cooling to money ratio. i really wanted the h100i but i couldn't justify the 120 bux it costs to buy for such a slight OC unless you guys say otherwise because I know the cooler the better but i've never used any type of Water Cooling before, i'd like to but just not at this time.
> 
> i will get that program and monitor my temps with that. hopefully i'll get a better reading!
> 
> ok my bclk was only running at 99.70 so i changed it to 100.03 in the bios and now its running faster and cpuz is reporting that change so thats good to know, as for voltages in the 1st post he gives basic templates.


Gear ratio shouldn't be adjusted for air-cooled setups--Sin mentioned this somewhere in this thread. That's probably why it rebooted. EVO 212 is a solid cooler; it'll get you, I would imagine, 60% to 80% of the OC capability of your chip. Random numbers, but you get the idea. BCLK doesn't matter; it's basically 100MHz, but if it makes you feel better, sure, you can up/down adjust a bit.

OK, your uncore: set that one *below* stock. I think Sin's guide assumes you have a 35x multi chip, like the i7-4770K. So, if you have 35, set 34. If you have a 34, set 33.

Sorry, but it's hard to see that last picture. You said Ring voltage was 1.200, but the picture shows 1.050V? What do you mean, "running at 1.05v is set max to 1.2v"? It can only be one value.

4.2GHz @ 1.250 vcore is normal. If it's stable, good job!









----

I finally got mine stable. Here is what worked:



I mistakenly stated earlier that increasing my VRIN voltage let me lower my Vcore: incorrect!







I thought it did, but I didn't test for long enough. Here are the final settings, same as the last line in that chart:

Core Multiplier: 44x
VCore: 1.365V (this could be lowered, but temps are great)
VRIN: 1.900V (this could be lowered, but temps are great)
Uncore: 40x
VRING: 1.200V
XMP: Off (I'll try enabling this later)
Average load: 66C
75th percentile: 70C
99th percentile: 79C

~Ibrahim~


----------



## marsey99

Core Multiplier: 44x
VCore: 1.225v
VRIN: 1.75v
Uncore: 40x
VRING: 1.15V
XMP: on
DDR: 2400mhz

tops out in the low 80s with a heavy load. 60s under normal use.

thats me 24/7 atm









rest are on normal or ext perf


----------



## Aldushi

Hey guys. I finally got my cpu stable at 4.4 Ghz with this settings

CPU multiplier 44
Vcore 1.290V
Uncore multiplier 41
Uncore voltage 1.290V
VRIN 1.9
RAM Multiplier 16 @ 1600 Mhz (9-9-9-27-1T)
RAM Voltage 1.65V

And now I can't reach stability for 4.6 Ghz even with 1.4V

Is this vcore gap normal between 4.4 and 4.6?

My Rig :

Fractal Design Define R4
i5-4670K
Gigabyte Z87MX-D3H
Kingston HyperX 4 Go (2x 2Go) DDR3 1600 MHz CL9
Noctua NH-D14
Corsair TX750W
Sapphire Radeon HD 5770 1 Go DDR5

http://imgbox.com/abjW0Rms
http://imgbox.com/acg7QPLk


----------



## sLpFhaWK

Here is the images in better quality.





My current temps at idle are 30c but its only running at 800mhz.

Under a medium/high load it got as high as 80c. I don't know if thats high or what to be perfectly honest.


----------



## extreme-oc

My stable OC at this moment....:


----------



## sLpFhaWK

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *extreme-oc*
> 
> My stable OC at this moment....:


I can't get GTL to work. Probably because i'm running windows 8.


----------



## Rbby258

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *sLpFhaWK*
> 
> I can't get GTL to work. Probably because i'm running windows 8.


i cant get it to work on xp


----------



## Cyro999

Works good for me on w7


----------



## Forceman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *sLpFhaWK*
> 
> I can't get GTL to work. Probably because i'm running windows 8.


I have it running on Win 8. Maybe needs .Net? I think it also need the Intel Management Engine drivers loaded.


----------



## Peanuts4

How to change your BIOS look to be cool and orange and have all this extra stuff on the sides like here? I have a UD4H and the only things I can do is change from new and old style BIOS or make it look blue and space or like black leather. Gigabyte previewed this stuff but I can't seem to find any additional changes, how do you change your background?


----------



## ikjadoon

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Aldushi*
> 
> Hey guys. I finally got my cpu stable at 4.4 Ghz with this settings
> 
> CPU multiplier 44
> Vcore 1.290V
> Uncore multiplier 41
> Uncore voltage 1.290V
> VRIN 1.9
> RAM Multiplier 16 @ 1600 Mhz (9-9-9-27-1T)
> RAM Voltage 1.65V
> 
> And now I can't reach stability for 4.6 Ghz even with 1.4V
> 
> Is this vcore gap normal between 4.4 and 4.6?


I've noticed a big Vcore jump on my CPU between certain multipliers. 4.3GHz uses 1.250V, but 4.4GHz has to have 1.365V.

~Ibrahim~


----------



## Ali Man

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ikjadoon*
> 
> I've noticed a big Vcore jump on my CPU between certain multipliers. 4.3GHz uses 1.250V, but 4.4GHz has to have 1.365V.
> 
> ~Ibrahim~


Well man, you've pretty much hit the wall of the Vcore/multiplier of your CPU. It does vary, some hit it quite early in the frequency, some later on and while others don't boot up regardless of the Vcore of those high frequencies.


----------



## ikjadoon

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ali Man*
> 
> Well man, you've pretty much hit the wall of the Vcore/multiplier of your CPU. It does vary, some hit it quite early in the frequency, some later on and while others don't boot up regardless of the Vcore of those high frequencies.


Yup. I think 4.5GHz is possible, but I only really wanted a 1GHz OC, so I'm a happy camper,







I looked at some other chips in the Haswell OC chart in this sub-section and most needed at least 1.300 for 4.4GHz.


----------



## sLpFhaWK

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Forceman*
> 
> I have it running on Win 8. Maybe needs .Net? I think it also need the Intel Management Engine drivers loaded.


Pretty sure I have all that stuff installed. Hmm i'll have to look into it.


----------



## Zoroastrian

77777.png 288k .png file
This is my first real attempt at overclocking after reading Sins guide i managed this (please see image)

my temps are never above 64C thats playing BF3 at 7680x1440 all on ultra for 3 hours..

do you think its relatively safe to push the system further ? i was going to try 1.36 v core and 5GHZ
then if i can get stable i was going to try to push my ram
is 3000 too much to ask on the ram frequency ? my system performance really increased in BF3 when i activated the ram xmp profile much more solid and fluid. so i would like to try and push that.

then i was going to fine tune uncore and voltage.

any help/thoughts?


----------



## Cyro999

What vcore/vrin are you on now for 4.7? what about ring volts? Cooling? (so i can compare with mine etc and get a better idea of your temps across various loads)

And also, what RAM do you have?

A lot of kits like 2400 can do 3000, especially if you push them to like 1.8v instead of 1.65, but you're usually either making a small jump in frequency, or giving up timings, and a tight 2400mhz can beat a loose 3000mhz, so it's not all in the frequency, you gotta find a balance that works well for your kit at the voltage you're willing to use for it, i think


----------



## Zoroastrian

Hi Cyro thanks man

Vcore is at 1.35
CPU Vrin at 1.752
Dram Volts at 1.65

CPU idle at 18C

Cooling i have
Triple RAD with 3x 120mm top fan
Single Monsta 80mm rad rear in push pull
a double monsta Rad in the base in push pull

Pumped with dual Liang
with 3Ltrs of thermal take green stuff

I have naked chip on an all copper xspc water block..

Ram is corsair dominator Platinum 2400

i have noticed one crappy thing ..my usb ports keep randomly dropping out....i cant actually get into bios atm because i have a usb keyboard which does not want to power up until after post bios =/


----------



## Cyro999

throw vrin llc to turbo/extreme if it's not there and go to like 1.9-2.0vrin (poke around a bit, more is not always better and as a trend you want to increase or decrease it with vcore/ring) and you should be good! Keep ring voltage close to vcore though. I was being murdered by ring becoming unstable as i pushed vrin up to keep it up with raising vcore, and just figured that out recently. Don't be scared to use like 1.3 ring if you have to (even if less ring seems to stabilize uncore when using lower vrin), and 40x uncore is nice and conservative to use, til core is sorted out and everything is stable









gl seems monster setup


----------



## Zoroastrian

thanks man
if i could get into the bios i would try those settings now ! but my USB keyboard wont allow me to enter bios cause the damn usb's are not working in post bios.
Im going to post some pics of my setup soon as i sort our the lighting which will be as soon as i sort out the ocing by the looks of things, i also have to try and custom make a half height mesh front panel !
i have been very busy as this is my first real complete build.


----------



## marsey99

i have found the top usb 2 work best for my kboard but sometimes i just use the return to bios button instead


----------



## Zoroastrian

where is the return to BIOS button??? !!!!! haha tell me !!!! ;-)

5ghz.jpg 384k .jpg file


5ghz more detail.jpg 439k .jpg file


Hey can someone please have a look at my 2 screen shots before i try and stress this config !?

I got the beast to 5 GHZ seem stable but havent stressed yet.
Im too new and nervous for this ! need someone with knowledge of
OCing and this board to help me NOT blow the thing up !!


----------



## Cyro999

Can you confirm VRIN? Also, if it runs for you, gigabyte tweak launcher is great for quick screenshots, can just take a screenshot normally, or click the window, alt+printscreen, then open www.imgur.com and ctrl+v it, so the entire process takes like 1 second to do if you are used to it now



^my quick 4.6, vrin maybe not maxed tightened (up or down) for optimal vcore but it's pretty close, and then i put RAM @2000 1.55v instead of 2400 1.6v and raised ring from 1.175 to 1.2 because one of them was having issues with new driver when i was playing yesterday (totally guilty of pushing settings on 2 fronts with only quick testing)

You have to be very careful with VRIN at high overclocks. For my 4.7 with ht on, for example, i can remove 0x0124 BSOD's by about 1.32 or 1.325vcore by using ~1.88vrin.

If i use ~1.84, i need to use ~1.345vcore instead, or i get 124 crashes very quickly.

If i'm using ~1.88 though, it's distanced further from my ring voltage, so i have to raise ring, or lose ring/cache/uncore stability, which results in a different crash and some hard locks. I was very fortunate to have them be different crashes and behave differently, otherwise i would have hit a wall and been stuck.

On that subject; I want to manually set uncore multiplier higher than auto (40x under load, 800mhz idle) and have it still drop, or have some way to lower ring voltage at idle. I ran hwinfo for 2 days, and my average CPU load across 8 threads was only 6%, i'm sure core etc was at idle the entire time i was sleeping plus basically doing anything aside from gaming/encoding, so i'm pretty willing to do an aggressive OC on high end air (like 1.325vcore bios as said) but i'd like uncore to drop as well as core as idle, multi and/or volts (if it's possible to drop volts without multi?)

Anyone got more info on how i could do this on gigabyte board? It could save me a lot of time poking around, because the step from like 1.18 ring (800mhz idle) to constant 1.3 ring (perma max uncore clock) is quite a big one and i'd like to avoid if possible, just for good practices sake


----------



## Zoroastrian

Hi Cyro thanks for your interest and help mate.

ok my

CPU Vrin External override = 2.200V
CPU Vcore = 1.43V
CPU Ring voltage = 1.335V

but it was not very stable and after a few minutes i was BSOD =(


----------



## Cyro999

Try ~2.05vrin

and which BSOD? It's super important at high oc

What are you stress testing with?


----------



## Zoroastrian

im just using battlefield 3 as thats all i play really and a bit of Arma 3 ...but its so clunky !

http://i.imgur.com/zkUwdyT.jpg

just found my error history and its the same BSOD at 5 ghz and the same at 4.8 GHZ

Problem signature
Problem Event Name:BlueScreen
OS Version:6.1.7601.2.1.0.768.3
Locale ID:1033

Extra information about the problem
BCCode:124
BCP1:0000000000000000
BCP2:FFFFFA8011696028
BCP3:00000000BF800000
BCP4:0000000000000124
OS Version:6_1_7601
Service Pack:1_0
Product:768_1


----------



## Zoroastrian

VRIN is VCCIN in the tweaker ?

( you lost me in those last few paragraphs mate!) I am at the stage where I'm sort of understanding some of it ... Even though don't actually know what some if these things actually are ! Also I have not herd much mentions about the host block multiplier is that just best left at auto ?

Hey Cyro so what is bsod 124 ?


----------



## Cyro999

Yea it is

124 is good bluescreen (i'd rather have that then other) and you can probably fix by raising vcore (or adjusting vrin so that you are stable with less vcore, but same as before, more is not always better)


----------



## Alxx

Vrin or Vccin = Input voltage
All the manufacturers use different names, which is confusing at the beginning.
Gigabyte calls Input voltage in Bios Vrin
But in Tweak Launcher they call it Vccin definetly more confusing and I dont see why they did call it Vccin in GTL.


----------



## marsey99

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Zoroastrian*
> 
> where is the return to BIOS button??? !!!!! haha tell me !!!! ;-)
> 
> 5ghz.jpg 384k .jpg file
> 
> 
> 5ghz more detail.jpg 439k .jpg file
> 
> 
> Hey can someone please have a look at my 2 screen shots before i try and stress this config !?
> 
> I got the beast to 5 GHZ seem stable but havent stressed yet.
> Im too new and nervous for this ! need someone with knowledge of
> OCing and this board to help me NOT blow the thing up !!


sorry dude i thought this was the z87 oc thread, not this one









but so you know, it's the middle of the 3 black ones on the right near the white, restart button on the z87 oc


----------



## ikjadoon

From what I read in some thread, the uncore doesn't drop ever, even at stock. Someone thought it did, but when they checked, found no evidence that it dropped.


----------



## Cyro999

At 35x/auto, my uncore runs at 4000mhz at load, and 800mhz idle according to software. It's a bit trickier to drop than the cpu cores, but it does it, and my CPU package power drops to ~6w (5w minimum) instead of like 15 or so, as well as temps i think a couple degrees but it's very hard to say anything for such a slight variance


----------



## Zoroastrian

just in the case effect of bf3 i have two very powerful cards however it is not until now that they have really shone and im sure it is mainly due to the ram ocing i am doing.


----------



## Zoroastrian

Hey Cyro how come no one seems to be increasing the block multiplier ? Is it just better I auto ?


----------



## ikjadoon

http://www.anandtech.com/show/7363/the-neophytes-custom-liquid-cooling-guide-how-to-why-to-what-to-expect

Really interesting article on CPU lottery (not main point of the article, but very interesting!). Anandtech had the same issue as me: the inflection point! At 4.3GHz, I needed 1.250V for stable. For 4.4GHz, I needed a whopping 1.365V.

Dat chip lottery...


----------



## Alxx

Nearly the same as my first 4670K : 4.3Ghz 1.25v
4,4Ghz 1.33v Vcore
For 4.5 it booted with 1.37v, never tested for stability. Also had to delid to get over 1.2v vcore because of Heat.
Now I have third I5 4,5 Ghz 1.22v , not delidded yet. Temps are also much much better.

with Haswell the odds in the cpu lottery have become worse


----------



## Forceman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Zoroastrian*
> 
> Hey Cyro how come no one seems to be increasing the block multiplier ? Is it just better I auto ?


You mean BCLK? If so, there's just not much reason to go that way instead of multiplier - it adds more variables for instability, but it doesn't really improve performance or overclocking in any significant way. Plus some boards seem to have issues running the higher straps. Just not worth messing with for most people.


----------



## ikjadoon

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Alxx*
> 
> Nearly the same as my first 4670K : 4.3Ghz 1.25v
> 4,4Ghz 1.33v Vcore
> For 4.5 it booted with 1.37v, never tested for stability. Also had to delid to get over 1.2v vcore because of Heat.
> Now I have third I5 4,5 Ghz 1.22v , not delidded yet. Temps are also much much better.
> 
> with Haswell the odds in the cpu lottery have become worse


Oh, that's really interesting. Yeah, nearly identical!







Wait, you had to delid to get over 1.200V Vcore? What are/were you stressing with?

For real...I mean, that's over 0.1V difference at the same clocks. I wonder why it's so different this time around.


----------



## Alxx

I was stressing Cpu with Cinebench, Prime 26.6 and at 4.2 Ghz 1.21v got 82-87 C°. I then decided to delid and Temps went down 20 C° with Liquid pro.








Without delidding I think I could have never gone 4,4 Ghz 24/7. The chip would probably have throttleled easily.
( I hope my english is correct...)


----------



## ikjadoon

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Alxx*
> 
> I was stressing Cpu with Cinebench, Prime 26.6 and at 4.2 Ghz 1.21v got 82-87 C°. I then decided to delid and Temps went down 20 C° with Liquid pro.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Without delidding I think I could have never gone 4,4 Ghz 24/7. The chip would probably have throttleled easily.
> ( I hope my english is correct...)


Oh, OK. For me, Prime95 at 87C is a little hot, but manageable, haha. I've never reached anywhere near those temps during heavy usage, but I just game.

Haha, your English is great!







Not a worry.


----------



## Alxx

I see you have EVGA GTX 770. Nice Card








Did you try 3Dmark11 Test in Performance Mode ?
With a 3570K at stock and Radeon 7950 stock I had 8100 points.
With 4670k at stock and same card I get 8600 points.
CPU @ 4.5 Ghz card stock will get 8715.

[email protected],5Ghz .PNG 393k .PNG file


----------



## ikjadoon

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Alxx*
> 
> I see you have EVGA GTX 770. Nice Card
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Did you try 3Dmark11 Test in Performance Mode ?
> With a 3570K at stock and Radeon 7950 stock I had 8100 points.
> With 4670k at stock and same card I get 8600 points.
> CPU @ 4.5 Ghz card stock will get 8715.
> 
> [email protected],5Ghz .PNG 393k .PNG file


Nice! I'll bench it here in a little while--I got ~7000 in Firestrike, but I haven't done 3DMark 11 yet.

EDIT: OK, I ran it and got P10775. I should note that I've OC'd the 770 to 1150MHz/7.6GHz. Pic and link.


----------



## marsey99

i don't really do much benching at stock speeds but this is the best i have gotten out of my 7950.

i did bench it stock with my 2600k and it got 8.5k in the same test.

http://www.3dmark.com/3dm11/7099530


----------



## Cyro999

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Zoroastrian*
> 
> Hey Cyro how come no one seems to be increasing the block multiplier ? Is it just better I auto ?


Seems pretty pointless to use it, there are some issues for some people, with haswell you can increase or decrease base clock a little from 100, 125 or 167mhz, but if i do that, i get crazy issues like sata and pci-e devices not being detected sometimes, and if i set to 125mhz, there's less control over RAM multipliers etc, it's maybe worth poking at, but doesn't seem too useful


----------



## Alxx

@marsey99
Reason for stock speeds was comparison between 3570K and 4670K.

WOW good result.







I see Card was 1200/1551, now I know what to expect if I oc the card. Probably won't reach 1200.
I7 is going to bring better results than I5? How high was CPU clock?


----------



## Zoroastrian

So just to digress here, more noob questions sorry if it's annoying!
But is heat the main issue when overclock ing?
Since I deluded my chip I have not seen a temp over 63C
So ....can I keep pushing and "poking " with settings just as long as I don't see dangerous heat levels ? Or is there other ways I can damage my system besides over heating ?
I'm using Sins charts for max voltages so I will not go over 1.5 vcore etc


----------



## Cyro999

It'd degrade long term with lots of voltage and high temps, not really clear where the thresholds are, but if you ran like 1.45v you might have to drop 100mhz in 6 months or a year to stay stable or something along those lines (pulling numbers out of my ass) which is why using volts like 1.5v+ is probably a bad idea if you want to keep the chip, even with great temps on water + delid etc


----------



## Peanuts4

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Zoroastrian*
> 
> thanks man
> if i could get into the bios i would try those settings now ! but my USB keyboard wont allow me to enter bios cause the damn usb's are not working in post bios. .


I fought this battle for months, you can see my hate threads about this mobo. I recently figured out how to make my mouse finally work flawlessly as it would not before.
Here's what you do.
Under peripherals

XHCI Enabled disabled.
Legacy Enabled.
XHCI Enabled
EHCI Disabled.

Also uninstall usb 3.0 drivers

I dunno why but this makes everything work happily. I would have though turning off EHCI would not allow my usb 2.0 mouse to work but the opposite. I don't know if speeds have changed all I know is I can turn my comp on and off and not have to re-plugin my mouse and same goes for waking my computer from sleep.


----------



## Zoroastrian

wasnt it all z87 that had the usb faults ?


----------



## Forceman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Zoroastrian*
> 
> wasnt it all z87 that had the usb faults ?


It doesn't affect hubs, which most boards use. Plus there is/was a Microsoft patch to prevent it. And it only affected USB storage devices. It's no factor either way. His problem was likely something else.


----------



## Zoroastrian

Hey guys i have just noticed my VRING (which i keep getting mixed up with Vrin!!) is set on Aut.
I here alot of talk about the CPU giving to much volts on Auto ...is this the case with the Vring ?

Also im running my 32 GB (4 x 8GB) Ram (corsair dominator Platinums 2400) at 2400 at 1.65 V

Can i get these little sticks of dynamite to run faster than that ? They are not individually cooled =(


----------



## Cyro999

Thought you manual'd it to 1.33? It showed that in your 5ghz shot

Keep it up at 1.25-1.35 if you have to (it seems tricky to deal with when at high vcore+vrin), and stabilize core first with low uncore like 40x


----------



## Zoroastrian

Heya Cyro ! (are you a back specialist perchance ?)
I thought i had it on manual too ! but i just had a second look at Tweaker and it says Auto !


----------



## SleazyC

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Forceman*
> 
> It doesn't affect hubs, which most boards use. Plus there is/was a Microsoft patch to prevent it. And it only affected USB storage devices. It's no factor either way. His problem was likely something else.


Anyone have their USB ports seem to fritz out on them randomly? It seems like my mouse or keyboard will just cut-out and either require me to unplug and replug the USB or close down the Logitech software in my tray and restart it. It's really confusing me since I didn't think the Logitech software that runs in the tray does anything besides letting you setup macros and or coloring of keys (using a G19).

I'm wondering if this could be a voltage issue or maybe something is up with my drives for my mouse/keyboard.


----------



## ikjadoon

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SleazyC*
> 
> Anyone have their USB ports seem to fritz out on them randomly? It seems like my mouse or keyboard will just cut-out and either require me to unplug and replug the USB or close down the Logitech software in my tray and restart it. It's really confusing me since I didn't think the Logitech software that runs in the tray does anything besides letting you setup macros and or coloring of keys (using a G19).
> 
> I'm wondering if this could be a voltage issue or maybe something is up with my drives for my mouse/keyboard.


Mine fritz right on boot-up, but after about 5 seconds of a jittery mouse, it's all back to normal. See post 1203 here: http://www.overclock.net/t/1397693/z87x-ud3-4-5-7-all-other-gbt-z87-including-th-club-discussion-issue-report-club/1200 He says you just need the hotfix.


----------



## marsey99

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Alxx*
> 
> @marsey99
> Reason for stock speeds was comparison between 3570K and 4670K.
> 
> WOW good result.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I see Card was 1200/1551, now I know what to expect if I oc the card. Probably won't reach 1200.
> I7 is going to bring better results than I5? How high was CPU clock?


4.2ghz with 4.2 uncore.

at that speed i get the same cpu performance as i was with a 5ghz sandy i7









like i said, i dont often do stock xD


----------



## Alxx

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *marsey99*
> 
> like i said, i dont often do stock xD


No problem with that









Very nice difference that is +19%


----------



## xtreemeNoob

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SleazyC*
> 
> Anyone have their USB ports seem to fritz out on them randomly? It seems like my mouse or keyboard will just cut-out and either require me to unplug and replug the USB or close down the Logitech software in my tray and restart it. It's really confusing me since I didn't think the Logitech software that runs in the tray does anything besides letting you setup macros and or coloring of keys (using a G19).
> 
> I'm wondering if this could be a voltage issue or maybe something is up with my drives for my mouse/keyboard.


yes same thing happening still looking for solution.


----------



## ikjadoon

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *xtreemeNoob*
> 
> yes same thing happening still looking for solution.


Did you see my post a few above yours? Did it work?


----------



## xtreemeNoob

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ikjadoon*
> 
> Did you see my post a few above yours? Did it work?


That post is for windows server2008/win7 i am using win 8 and win8 has it's own hotfixes for usb issue, i have installed those 3 hotfixes but still same problem


----------



## ikjadoon

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *xtreemeNoob*
> 
> That post is for windows server2008/win7 i am using win 8 and win8 has it's own hotfixes for usb issue, i have installed those 3 hotfixes but still same problem


Oh, gotcha.







Sorry.


----------



## Forceman

Anyone else having a problem where changes to memory settings won't take? On a UD3H with the F8b BIOS, and no matter what I change for the memory settings (trying to overclock my RAM) it doesn't actually change. The BIOS shows the change (and the DDR voltage changes) but in Windows everything is still the same as before. I was able to set it up when I first flashed the BIOS, but somehow it got stuck. I don't know if it's an issue that crops up after saving or loading a profile or something?


----------



## ikjadoon

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Forceman*
> 
> Anyone else having a problem where changes to memory settings won't take? On a UD3H with the F8b BIOS, and no matter what I change for the memory settings (trying to overclock my RAM) it doesn't actually change. The BIOS shows the change (and the DDR voltage changes) but in Windows everything is still the same as before. I was able to set it up when I first flashed the BIOS, but somehow it got stuck. I don't know if it's an issue that crops up after saving or loading a profile or something?


Hmm..I haven't had this problem and I've mucked around with the memory settings. You're using CPU-Z to read the settings, right? I have a UD5H, though, so it might be different.


----------



## Forceman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ikjadoon*
> 
> Hmm..I haven't had this problem and I've mucked around with the memory settings. You're using CPU-Z to read the settings, right? I have a UD5H, though, so it might be different.


CPU-Z, HWInfo, and GTL all show the same thing - the original settings, not the new ones. I think it happened with the F7 BIOS as well, but I can't remember earlier than that. Maybe I'll try reflashing the BIOS - but I'd hate to have to do that everytime I want to change it. OR maybe changing it, saving it as a profile, then reloading the profile will work. I'll have to play with it some more - strange problem.


----------



## Ali Man

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Forceman*
> 
> CPU-Z, HWInfo, and GTL all show the same thing - the original settings, not the new ones. I think it happened with the F7 BIOS as well, but I can't remember earlier than that. Maybe I'll try reflashing the BIOS - but I'd hate to have to do that everytime I want to change it. OR maybe changing it, saving it as a profile, then reloading the profile will work. I'll have to play with it some more - strange problem.


When you flash the bios, it even erases those saved profiles, from what I've experienced on Gigabyte and ASUS.

I guess Gigabyte still haven't over come their memory OC'ing issues in their mobo's, I guess apart from the UD7 in their Z77 and OC-Force in their Z87 platforms, its pretty much still the same. My UD5H in its earliest Ivy release days couldn't OC my 2133Mhz rated Ripjaws-Z above 2200Mhz, no matter what I set in the bios, apart from the traditional BCLK.

Fall of 2012, sold that and got a MVF, that made me take my sticks till 2400Mhz (talking about memory multipliers) and the rest BCLK all the way till 2580Mhz.

Currently my 4770K and ASUS Deluxe are running the same sticks at 2800Mhz with a little bump in memory voltage and loose timings.

So it was obvious that I finally came to conclude that memory OC'ing matters really a lot on the IMC of the CPU and the memory sticks itself, the rest is a good mobo and an experienced OC'ers game and that's it.


----------



## marsey99

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ali Man*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Forceman*
> 
> CPU-Z, HWInfo, and GTL all show the same thing - the original settings, not the new ones. I think it happened with the F7 BIOS as well, but I can't remember earlier than that. Maybe I'll try reflashing the BIOS - but I'd hate to have to do that everytime I want to change it. OR maybe changing it, saving it as a profile, then reloading the profile will work. I'll have to play with it some more - strange problem.
> 
> 
> 
> When you flash the bios, it even erases those saved profiles, from what I've experienced on Gigabyte and ASUS.
> 
> I guess Gigabyte still haven't over come their memory OC'ing issues in their mobo's, I guess apart from the UD7 in their Z77 and OC-Force in their Z87 platforms, its pretty much still the same. My UD5H in its earliest Ivy release days couldn't OC my 2133Mhz rated Ripjaws-Z above 2200Mhz, no matter what I set in the bios, apart from the traditional BCLK.
> 
> Fall of 2012, sold that and got a MVF, that made me take my sticks till 2400Mhz (talking about memory multipliers) and the rest BCLK all the way till 2580Mhz.
> 
> Currently my 4770K and ASUS Deluxe are running the same sticks at 2800Mhz with a little bump in memory voltage and loose timings.
> 
> So it was obvious that I finally came to conclude that memory OC'ing matters really a lot on the IMC of the CPU and the memory sticks itself, the rest is a good mobo and an experienced OC'ers game and that's it.
Click to expand...

i dont know, the z77 ud5h had the ram world record for a while so i dont think it was the mobo.

the imc on the other hand plays a massive part and always has


----------



## FtW 420

edit: Man i suck at reading today...


----------



## Ali Man

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *marsey99*
> 
> i dont know, the z77 ud5h had the ram world record for a while so i dont think it was the mobo.
> 
> the imc on the other hand plays a massive part and always has


I'd say, the UD3H has made more WC's than any mid end board in the Z77 series.

And yep, IMC is always crucial to any memory OC.


----------



## Zoroastrian

So I'm still having usb issues :-(
80% of the time I can not access bios cause my keyboard doesn't work. The only way to activate the usb is to unplug and wait 30 seconds then restart. Regular restart doesn't work. Anyone know a fix ?
Also I can not push my ram past 2400 on any voltage.
(Corsair dominator platinum 2400) and tips ?


----------



## ikjadoon

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Zoroastrian*
> 
> So I'm still having usb issues :-(
> 80% of the time I can not access bios cause my keyboard doesn't work. The only way to activate the usb is to unplug and wait 30 seconds then restart. Regular restart doesn't work. Anyone know a fix ?
> Also I can not push my ram past 2400 on any voltage.
> (Corsair dominator platinum 2400) and tips ?


I might have asked this, but are you on Fast or Ultra Fast boot? My keyboard won't let me into the BIOS using Ultra Fast.

A couple people just before posted that memory overclocking (which is anything over 1333MHz/1600MHz) can depend on your CPU's IMC. And a high CPU OC, one knowledgeable guy said, can hold back a high memory OC.


----------



## Zoroastrian

ah im on fast boot, i guess its back to slow boot for me.
Must be that ,....as i recently changed that setting but done so much overclocking since then that i forgot !

On the RAM front i was hoping to follow Sin,s specs of pushing the RAM up using 1.8 volts ....ahh i have to be satisified at some point ! haha my system is rocking !

7680 x 1440 all ultra settings with HBAO lighting i get a rock solid 59FPS with no drops on a 64 player map .....
Sweet =)
just need to get rid of that little bit of micro stutter .. which incidentally has improved while overclocking so perhaps teh cards i have are just too powerful for teh stangard CPU clock speeds and hence the stutter ?


----------



## owcraftsman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Zoroastrian*
> 
> So I'm still having usb issues :-(
> 80% of the time I can not access bios cause my keyboard doesn't work. The only way to activate the usb is to unplug and wait 30 seconds then restart. Regular restart doesn't work. Anyone know a fix ?
> Also I can not push my ram past 2400 on any voltage.
> (Corsair dominator platinum 2400) and tips ?


If your keyboard has on board memory it will not boot in time to get you into bios. This is not a USB driver issue. It is the nature of the beast. I have a storm trigger that will not get me into bios and the limitation is clearly stated in the manual. However oddly it works something like your "80% of the time" comment but for me it was less. When ocing I'll hook up my G15 and gaming switch to the trigger. Nothong wrong with having both attached at the same time either.

So I have to ask

1st what keyboard?

2nd Does it work fine in windows?


----------



## Zoroastrian

Hmm my keyboard does not have on board memory.
However I do have a g13 attached , what is this trigger capability ? Enlighten me craftsman.
Perhaps does not work 80% I was being kind. It basically will not allow me into bios during any restart. I have too turn off wait 30 seconds then turn on. Then I am able to use keyboard again to enter bios.


----------



## Alxx

I noticed with my UD4H, when I want to change VCCIN/Vrin that I can only set +0.01 and not 0.001. Example: only from 1,85 to 1,86 but not 1,850 for instance.
Does anyone has this issue too ?
Shoudn't it be capable of changing smaller values than 0.01. ??
BIOS is F7


----------



## Cyro999

I think it only steps etc 1.85, 1.86, 1.87 etc by design. It's not super important, because it's impossible to be extremely precise anyway because of droop and LLC on the VRIN provided by mobo

A 0.01 change to vrin is too small to be noticable. 0.01vcore would be a big change by comparison, vrin makes a difference when you're talking about +-0.05 or 0.1, 0.2 even, it's negligible in very small steps like 1.75 to 1.76 even unless you're doing very very very tight optimizations


----------



## ChaosAD

Will i have any benefit at overclocking by disabling the cpu power saving options in bios? I dont really care about dropping vcore or cpu speed at idle because i fold 24/7. I just care if i can push more with them disabled or leave them at auto?


----------



## marsey99

chaos i would run with them on in the bios and then just use the windows power options to turn it off and on in os.

as you will be loaded all the time anyway it wont make (if any) difference either way.


----------



## Triglet

Well, the BF4 Beta has shown I need to stop being lazy and overclock this puppy. Nothing has changed since the OP I assume as far as method/approach correct? I had the following written down from a previous poster around 75 pages back that said to start here and then work your way up on clock speed until it fails, then increase Vcore until your comfortable -- still sound advice? OP is great, but hopefully this simplifies it.

4.2 @ 1.2 Vcore
Uncore = 35
Vring = 1.15
Vrin = 1.85
Mem @ 1600


----------



## ikjadoon

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Triglet*
> 
> Well, the BF4 Beta has shown I need to stop being lazy and overclock this puppy. Nothing has changed since the OP I assume as far as method/approach correct? I had the following written down from a previous poster around 75 pages back that said to start here and then work your way up on clock speed until it fails, then increase Vcore until your comfortable -- still sound advice? OP is great, but hopefully this simplifies it.
> 
> 4.2 @ 1.2 Vcore
> Uncore = 35
> Vring = 1.15
> Vrin = 1.85
> Mem @ 1600


Don't OC your uncore until you've found a stable core OC. It'll just make it more confusing. If you want, you could also create a nice chart with your settings and stability. It's helped me enormously to figure out pretty much instantly why an OC isn't stable.

So, drop uncore one below stock and leave VRING on stock. VRIN can also be stock, but you can up it, too. Just multi and Vcore, really. And, good call on keeping RAM stock. I wouldn't OC it until, again, you've found a stable core OC.

--

Haha, the BF4 beta pushed me back into overclocking, too. I upped my multi to 45. 10 hours stable in AIDA64, same 1.365V Vcore, 1.900V VRIN, 40 uncore w/ 1.200V VRING. And RAM is back up to 1866MHz. Temps went only up 2C from the 44x readings, from average 66 to 68, 75th percentile 70 to 72, and 99th percentile 79 to 81C.

It was just that pesky Vcore that gave me so much trouble. I was afraid to pump it past 1.350V, but 1.365V has been great. Still surprised my temps haven't shot up through the roof yet...maybe all that heat is just waiting to explode on me one day, haha.


----------



## Rezal

Are there any adverse effects regarding permanently running high DRAM voltages on Haswell? I'd like to hit 2666 MHz with CR1 on my RAM, but it seems that will take a RAM voltage around 1.75 V. BF3 (and probably BF4 as well) has shown some great scaling with RAM access times in certain situations. So 2666 10-12-12 1T is very tempting...


----------



## Ali Man

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Rezal*
> 
> Are there any adverse effects regarding permanently running high DRAM voltages on Haswell? I'd like to hit 2666 MHz with CR1 on my RAM, but it seems that will take a RAM voltage around 1.75 V. BF3 (and probably BF4 as well) has shown some great scaling with RAM access times in certain situations. So 2666 10-12-12 1T is very tempting...


Haswell's IMC can take high VCore on the memory, so you shouldn't be damaging anything.


----------



## ikjadoon

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Rezal*
> 
> Are there any adverse effects regarding permanently running high DRAM voltages on Haswell? I'd like to hit 2666 MHz with CR1 on my RAM, but it seems that will take a RAM voltage around 1.75 V. BF3 (and probably BF4 as well) has shown some great scaling with RAM access times in certain situations. So 2666 10-12-12 1T is very tempting...


I had no idea RAM access time showed scaling in BF3, let alone in any game! What sort of improvements have you seen? Has any site run some controlled tests?


----------



## Rezal

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ali Man*
> 
> Haswell's IMC can take high VCore on the memory, so you shouldn't be damaging anything.


Mm nice, maybe I can even try 2800 then...


----------



## Ali Man

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Rezal*
> 
> Mm nice, maybe I can even try 2800 then...


Yea it's all a game of speed and timings while achieving the lowest latency.


----------



## Zoroastrian

I noticed improvements too when oc ing ram in BF3


----------



## Zoroastrian

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Cyro999*
> 
> throw vrin llc to turbo/extreme if it's not there and go to like 1.9-2.0vrin (poke around a bit, more is not always better and as a trend you want to increase or decrease it with vcore/ring) and you should be good! Keep ring voltage close to vcore though. I was being murdered by ring becoming unstable as i pushed vrin up to keep it up with raising vcore, and just figured that out recently. Don't be scared to use like 1.3 ring if you have to (even if less ring seems to stabilize uncore when using lower vrin), and 40x uncore is nice and conservative to use, til core is sorted out and everything is stable
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> gl seems monster setup


Cyro
are you sure its cool to go 1.3 on the Vring as i am going thru Sins Doco and he seems to think 1.2 is the max.
Im only asking as i have actually had it at 1.3 Vring and my temps are still ok.
Stilll cant get anything over 4.6 to stay stable for longer than 1 hour =(
but im learning !


----------



## Cyro999

There was a thread recently with some people that said they had been running 1.4 since near launch. There's little info. I think at minimum, it's fine for poking at higher oc's, but it might not be great for 24/7. 1.2 seems very conservative, sin wrote 1.35 as air max (next to 1.45vcore) on his guide (and put like 1.25 in one of the 4.5ghz profiles), i've seen people reccomend higher though i don't think much is known other than 1.6v would be stupid

By saying that above, i meant like; Don't be scared to use it, if you're unstable, to see if thats why. For very quick poking at clocks i would probably right now try something like.. for example for 4.7ghz OC on my volts, i'd try:

34x uncore, 1.33vcore, 1.88vrin, 1.3 ring

^and also 40x, and 42x uncore to see what happens. If i can get it rock solid stable and run into 0x0124's when lowering vcore etc, i'd then try to lower ring, see how low i could get it with a certain low uncore multi. Then i'd try a higher one (all that over a few days)

I'd prefer uncore clocks way down until core is stable and rock solid, but having ring too low with high clocks/vcore/vrin seems to cause instability, and there might be some caused too be having a massive divide between the uncore clock and core clock. I'm really shooting blind there though.


----------



## marsey99

cyro i think most of us are still fumbling around in the dark trying to get our heads around ocing these chips









i can get 4.9 to play ok but 5 doesnt want to work


----------



## owcraftsman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Zoroastrian*
> 
> Hmm my keyboard does not have on board memory.
> However I do have a g13 attached , what is this trigger capability ? Enlighten me craftsman.
> Perhaps does not work 80% I was being kind. It basically will not allow me into bios during any restart. I have too turn off wait 30 seconds then turn on. Then I am able to use keyboard again to enter bios.


Here is what Cooler Master says about this issue.



Not sure why it is slow to initialize but it points to an issue you maybe experiencing if your keyboard is slow to initialize too. I would try a usb to ps2 adapter if you have to port available to you or another keyboard all together. Even try different usb ports. Seems to me a native intel usb 2.0 port would be the best option. GL


----------



## Zoroastrian

Cyro Thanks again dude you are full of ideas and clues as to where to go to next !
check this out i have this pretty solid.
Temps went up by 10C just to get hat bit more. i tried higher uncores too, but He didnt like it.
But hey one of my cores is way cooler than the other three and that has been doing that for like 3 days ?
I wonder if i can ramp, this particular chip up a little ...but how do i know which one it is in the Bios?


----------



## Triglet

Did some work last night and got the following so far. I tried 46X but it wouldn't boot @ 1.2V, I incrementally upped it to 1.24 and got it to boot but it failed AIDA in less than 15 minutes. Anyway, the settings for the picture were:

Vcore: 1.2
Uncore: 34
Vring: 1.15
Vrin: 1.85
Ram: 1600

Just leave it at 45X since there seems to be a wall at 46? If so, what now? More stability testing or move on to Uncore & RAM? Also, I can't get Gigabyte Tweak Launcher to work, just crashes on loadup -- couldn't find anything in google about it.

Thanks!


----------



## Cyro999

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Zoroastrian*
> 
> Cyro Thanks again dude you are full of ideas and clues as to where to go to next !
> check this out i have this pretty solid.
> Temps went up by 10C just to get hat bit more. i tried higher uncores too, but He didnt like it.
> But hey one of my cores is way cooler than the other three and that has been doing that for like 3 days ?
> I wonder if i can ramp, this particular chip up a little ...but how do i know which one it is in the Bios?


Thats nice! It seems common for fourth core to be cooler on these CPU's, not really sure why. The gap can be like 6c at low temps, but i've seen it as wide as like 14c hottest to coldest, though that's without delid so maybe down to glue/paste etc under IHS

You can't clock it higher, or it doesn't make sense to even if you could i think. You can only run one Vcore and if you were increasing it then might as well bump the other cores up too.

Looks like you've got decent OC, my next step from there if you want to optimize for like 24/7 clocks, i'd try poking around a bit with VRIN etc, to get vcore as low as you can. You might be able to get like 0.01vcore less with a bit less or more VRIN, but actually there's surprisingly little to adjust at this point. I wouldn't personally take a [email protected] over a [email protected] (vcore under stress is actually like 0.02 higher than what you set in bios too) unless i was at cold temps (what temps do you have under x264 load? can you give me a screenshot showing that, cpu load + temps actually? Also details of cooling setup. I forgot them D and planning to replace the chip in a year for Haswell-E, like it wouldn't surprise anyone if the chip started to degrade in a shortish timespan (6 months?) with 1.45vcore set i think.

AFAIK 1.4vcore 1.3 ring should last a long time. Of course nobody can give super detailed info, and nobody has had the retail chips longer than 4 months, the people who are delidded on water to test those kinds of voltages.. (1.45vcore+) I have no idea how many there are in the english speaking world, or the scope of OC-ing community, but it's not a lot at all


----------



## ikjadoon

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Triglet*
> 
> Did some work last night and got the following so far. I tried 46X but it wouldn't boot @ 1.2V, I incrementally upped it to 1.24 and got it to boot but it failed AIDA in less than 15 minutes. Anyway, the settings for the picture were:
> 
> Vcore: 1.2
> Uncore: 34
> Vring: 1.15
> Vrin: 1.85
> Ram: 1600
> 
> Just leave it at 45X since there seems to be a wall at 46? If so, what now? More stability testing or move on to Uncore & RAM? Also, I can't get Gigabyte Tweak Launcher to work, just crashes on loadup -- couldn't find anything in google about it.
> 
> Thanks!


Yeah, from my experiences, Haswell chips have what Anandtech called an inflection point frequency. Basically, after that frequency, you're going to need a lot more voltage. And, usually, it's 1.2xxV to 1.3xxV. It's just what your comfortable with, as long as your cooling can handle it. I have mine at 45x @ 1.365V. I was worried it would be too hot for simple air cooling, but in AIDA64 after a 10 hour run, it went over 81C less than 1% of the time.

Stability testing is, really, a personal decision. Some people don't "test" with any program and just go about their day to day. The question is: how many hours will you be satisfied with and with what program?

Not sure on GTL--I haven't used it.


----------



## Triglet

Sounds good - thanks. I'll run it through BF3 and if it's stable I'll move on to the uncore & ram. Where are you guys getting the percentage quartiles for temperature? I'm not seeing that anywhere.


----------



## Cyro999

Ivy was similar in that regard

And also as for volts, i want to say again: Not really sure on anything. I don't have any authority or real hard knowledge on what is safe, few people do. Be careful at high settings, those who can run them


----------



## ikjadoon

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Triglet*
> 
> Sounds good - thanks. I'll run it through BF3 and if it's stable I'll move on to the uncore & ram. Where are you guys getting the percentage quartiles for temperature? I'm not seeing that anywhere.


I've found BF3 actually be a great "fun" stress test. If it crashes in BF3, I know I'm unstable. To maybe help you gauge, I crashed in BF3 in 20 minutes up to 3 hours.

Percentage quartiles: I do them myself, haha. I use HWiNFO64 to log, run it overnight, and then open the log in Excel. Then, I just calculate the 75th and 99th percentile. It's =percentile(**your array**,0.75) or =percentile(**your array**,0.99). It's more significant than just the average. See here on my 45x @ 1.365V for 10 hours:

Average: 68C
75th percentile: 72C
99th percentile: 81C
Max: 84C

To me, it lets me really see how the temps are. The average by itself isn't a very robust statistical measure. I could have used average and standard deviation, but that was too confusing to read quickly.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Cyro999*
> 
> Ivy was similar in that regard
> 
> And also as for volts, i want to say again: Not really sure on anything. I don't have any authority or real hard knowledge on what is safe, few people do. Be careful at high settings, those who can run them


Oh, really? I did not know that about Ivy--thank you for the info!









Anandtech wrote a nice overclocking/overvolting and CPU degradation section a while back: http://www.anandtech.com/show/2468/6 It basically sums up to cooling. High temperatures (caused by whatever, voltage, frequency, bad cooling, etc.) is a big player in CPU degradation. But, what is too high and what is too long? Great quote:

_"Rather, every decision made during the course of overclocking has a real and measureable "consequence." For some, there may be little reason to worry as concern for product life may not be a priority. On the other hand, perhaps precautions will be taken in order to accommodate the higher voltages like the use of water-cooling or phase-change cooling. In any case, the underlying principles are the same - overclocking is never without risk"."_

I have found voltage suggestions pretty variable. ASUS doesn't recommend anything over 1.265V for air-cooling if you want to control peak temperatures on sustained heavy load. But then Sin suggests 1.45V as the max for air. That's a pretty wide gap. But, even under a high load for 10 hours, I max out at 84C with 99% of the time below 81C. I'm OK with that.


----------



## Cyro999

Asus bases their reccomendation on avx/fpu stress test temperatures, and said that based on like pre-launch data, not really out of concern for voltage degradation


----------



## Zoroastrian

HI Cyro
so i think what stabilized this most of all was the +.025 on the VIO and VIOD and VIOA

see max temps
this was 3 hours of bf4 on high and ultra at 7680x1440

max temp 75C
i did up the Volts a bit to get stable and had to lower the uncore a bit 

its running well at this setup.

my system spec is:

OS NameMicrosoft Windows 7 Professional
Version6.1.7601 Service Pack 1 Build 7601

System ManufacturerGigabyte Technology Co., Ltd.
System ModelG1.Sniper 5
System Typex64-based PC
ProcessorIntel(R) Core(TM) i7-4770K CPU @ 3.50GHz, 3501 Mhz, 4 Core(s), 8 Logical Processor(s)
BIOS Version/DateAmerican Megatrends Inc. F7, 2/08/2013
SMBIOS Version2.7
Windows DirectoryH:\Windows
System DirectoryH:\Windows\system32
Boot Device\Device\HarddiskVolume3
LocaleAustralia
Hardware Abstraction LayerVersion = "6.1.7601.17514"

Time ZoneW. Australia Standard Time
Installed Physical Memory (RAM)16.0 GB
Total Physical Memory15.9 GB
Available Physical Memory13.2 GB
Total Virtual Memory31.8 GB
Available Virtual Memory26.3 GB
Page File Space15.9 GB
Page FileH:\pagefile.sys

1 x single alpha cool 80mm in push pull
1x double 80mm alpha cool in push pull
1x triple xspc rad 30mm in pull

3 litres of liquid with the double laing pump

7990 water cooled
and a 7970 6gb vapor x cooled

Corsair dom paltinum 2400 2x 8 gb

3 x 2440x1440 crossover ips 27inch monitors


----------



## Zoroastrian

just wondering why Sins detailed overclocking instructions don't mention water cooled loops ? just air dry ice and Liquid nitrogen.


----------



## Petter-S

Anyone have a good recipe for i5 - 4670k and ASUS Z87I-PRO


----------



## Cyro999

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Zoroastrian*
> 
> just wondering why Sins detailed overclocking instructions don't mention water cooled loops ? just air dry ice and Liquid nitrogen.


Because water is functionally close to air.

They're pretty close, bad water will lose to air+delid for example

water/air your load temps will be like 50-90c

dry ice like -50

ln2 like -150


----------



## Zoroastrian

so i take it when he says air he mean like those massive heat sink fin things that look like motor bike engines ? with fans either side ? no just a good case with a a few good fans in and the standard intel cpu cooler surely ?

PS Cryo check back one page for my system specs.

Gnight


----------



## Cyro999

Saw 'em ty!

This is air

http://static.scan.co.uk/images/products/1627647-c.jpg

http://content.hwigroup.net/images/products/xl/166277/thermalright_silver_arrow_sbe_special_edition.jpg

^That second cooler comes in at under half of the price of stock fan h100i here, for about the same performance if you've got decent airflow. Maybe a few degrees worse, but the fans are better than stock h100i fans and significantly quieter. Custom water is waaaay more expensive


----------



## ikjadoon

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Cyro999*
> 
> Asus bases their reccomendation on avx/fpu stress test temperatures, and said that based on like pre-launch data, not really out of concern for voltage degradation


Oh, I see! I didn't know that. Thanks for the correction.









Well, I feel a little better about 1.365V, then, too, haha.







I always think, 200MHz for 0.115V = is that worth it? And then I immediately say "yes", haha.


----------



## marsey99

@zoro

i think the guide should say ambient rather than air tbh. even with the best air on the market i would overheat in seconds on 1.45v xD

nice going that dude, water cooling really comes into its own with haswell after the past couple of years where it made very little difference on 1150. i have just switched upto water on mine and its almost like night and day dropping 20c off my loaded temps on what i was calling my 24/7 settings


----------



## Triglet

What does it point to if AIDA runs 7+ hours at 512MB, and then fails with 1 GB early?

Also, in AIDA clocks tab it shows the "North Bridge Clock" at 4000 -- is that uncore? I have that set to 34 in the bios.


----------



## ikjadoon

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Triglet*
> 
> What does it point to if AIDA runs 7+ hours at 512MB, and then fails with 1 GB early?
> 
> Also, in AIDA clocks tab it shows the "North Bridge Clock" at 4000 -- is that uncore? I have that set to 34 in the bios.


Both answered in the OP.

512MB fail points towards memory.

Stock uncore overclocks itself. Set it below stock or above stock to make it stick.


----------



## Triglet

Yeah, you're right -- I got confused with the 35 bug or whatever it was. Thanks


----------



## Zoroastrian

Hey
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *marsey99*
> 
> @zoro
> 
> i think the guide should say ambient rather than air tbh. even with the best air on the market i would overheat in seconds on 1.45v xD
> 
> nice going that dude, water cooling really comes into its own with haswell after the past couple of years where it made very little difference on 1150. i have just switched upto water on mine and its almost like night and day dropping 20c off my loaded temps on what i was calling my 24/7 settings
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [
> 
> Basically from air I got
> -20 by going. To water under load
> And then incredibly another -20 when I delidded !
> Idle is 19 to 23C
> The other iced temps are in that previous post if mine.
> Last night I played Bf4 for 3 hours solid.
> No bsod !
> I'm now hooked on ocong for some weird reason ! And I feel the need to squeeeeze ! Haha
> I have another 2 sticks if 2400 cord dom plays on order ! And I have a space for one more side case fan which I'm going to position near my 7970 which is not watercooled to help him out a bit.
> Just a note on bf4.
> It really utilises the gpus in crossfire much better than bf3.
> In afterburner I am seeing all three 7970,s hitting 90 to 100%.
> It's a shame the 7990 which I have water cooled at 42c under load does not seem to overclock :-(
> Maybe later drivers might help that.


----------



## marsey99

yes delidding is high up on my todo list, but i cant make my mind up if i want to retim the ihs or run the core bare. if i was going to just redo the tim i would use something metal which would become solid but that would then rule out ever running it bare so i am waiting till i have decided on that you know.

ram is something i am toying with the idea of replacing as you can buy some very fast ram now out the box. these mushkin ones i have will do 2600mhz but i havent as yet got that stable so i cant make my mind up much here either.


----------



## Zoroastrian

Marsey
I was adamant that i was going to put the lid back on...however i very carefully mounted the chip naked you just got to be sooo carefull when tightening up those spring mounts ..as soon as you feel resistance (and its hard to feel) you got to stop.
It was my first time , i managed it so im sure you will be fine.
Also make sure you have a good solid and accurate VICE to clamp the chip.
And use a good piece of pine with a nice straight clean edge on it, i used a timber plaster/render trowel. medium small hammer and 4 to 5 good firm wacks without following thru on your stroke. you just need to nudge the lid of the adhesive not knock it out of the park lol .


----------



## ikjadoon

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *marsey99*
> 
> yes delidding is high up on my todo list, but i cant make my mind up if i want to retim the ihs or run the core bare. if i was going to just redo the tim i would use something metal which would become solid but that would then rule out ever running it bare so i am waiting till i have decided on that you know.
> 
> ram is something i am toying with the idea of replacing as you can buy some very fast ram now out the box. these mushkin ones i have will do 2600mhz but i havent as yet got that stable so i cant make my mind up much here either.


Just checking: youknow that Haswell's IMC, i.e. the CPU, can limit the memory's OC. Meaning, with one CPU, a set of sticks will run at 2400MHz easy. With another CPU, those same sticks might not break 2200MHz.


----------



## Spunky424

I've been running aida64 for about 12 hours now with everything stable.

4770k @ 4.4ghz
uncore @ 3.8ghz
Voltage= 1.25V
VCCIN: 1.8V (Auto)
VRING: Auto
Max Temps all below 75 degrees Celsius

The minute i run prime95 i BSOD. im wondering if aida64 is really a good indication if your system is stable? I can run BF3 for hours which is fine. When i run handbrake i BSOD. any help is appreciated.


----------



## marsey99

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ikjadoon*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *marsey99*
> 
> yes delidding is high up on my todo list, but i cant make my mind up if i want to retim the ihs or run the core bare. if i was going to just redo the tim i would use something metal which would become solid but that would then rule out ever running it bare so i am waiting till i have decided on that you know.
> 
> ram is something i am toying with the idea of replacing as you can buy some very fast ram now out the box. these mushkin ones i have will do 2600mhz but i havent as yet got that stable so i cant make my mind up much here either.
> 
> 
> 
> Just checking: youknow that Haswell's IMC, i.e. the CPU, can limit the memory's OC. Meaning, with one CPU, a set of sticks will run at 2400MHz easy. With another CPU, those same sticks might not break 2200MHz.
Click to expand...

the mem controller has always been the defining variable in how high you can clock your ram dude, going all the way back to when they was called the north bridge









these sticks would only do 2200mhz cas 9 on sandy but that was it's imc limitation.

from all reports haswell will see you to 3ghz without issue if your sticks are willing too. of course if your ram is pants no matter which imc they will still be pants.


----------



## Zoroastrian

well im such an overclocking noob ! i can only hold 4.7 GHZ even the 4.8 does not stand the test of time well not while playing BF4 !


----------



## t0tum

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Spunky424*
> 
> I've been running aida64 for about 12 hours now with everything stable.
> 
> The minute i run prime95 i BSOD. im wondering if aida64 is really a good indication if your system is stable? I can run BF3 for hours which is fine. When i run handbrake i BSOD. any help is appreciated.


Thats pretty bad. Find limits of your chip with prime, if thats the hardest test you can throw at it.

My story:
4.6 - aida, xtu stable
4.5 - linpack avx2 stable
4.4 - prime 2.81 stable (still 90 fps in x264 benchmark, iam not complaining)


----------



## ikjadoon

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *marsey99*
> 
> the mem controller has always been the defining variable in how high you can clock your ram dude, going all the way back to when they was called the north bridge
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> these sticks would only do 2200mhz cas 9 on sandy but that was it's imc limitation.
> 
> from all reports haswell will see you to 3ghz without issue if your sticks are willing too. of course if your ram is pants no matter which imc they will still be pants.


Haha, right, I know that, but this guide said Haswell's IMC is more finicky than past IMC's. I should have written my first reply more specifically.

"Now that you have explored your chip for roughly its highest stable overclock, you can move on to other parts of the system. We'll start by telling you one very important thing: RAM is a different animal than it was on Ivy Bridge. With Ivy, you could get RAM that clocked to the moon. Assuming your chip had a decent IMC (integrated memory controller), you could anticipate an easy DDR3-2133 to DDR3-2400 RAM clock. Good chips would get to DDR3-2800 and even beyond.

With Haswell, that has all changed. Memory is a strange beast with Haswell. With your CPU clocked at stock, the Haswell IMC is a beast. Some chips will be able to do DDR3-3000+ without so much as batting an eye. Others not so much, but DDR3-2400 isn't a stretch at all.

But - and this is a big, bold, italicized, very notable *but* - overclocking a Haswell CPU at the same time as overclocking the RAM will reduce your IMC's ability to overclock or reduce your CPU's ability to overclock. You have to choose one or the other, which is why the CPU came first in this guide. Core speed is king; remember that. If it comes down to choosing which to push farther, the CPU should always win in your calculations.

This will not only be heavily depending on the particular CPU you get, but also on the motherboard you choose...."


----------



## marsey99

nice 1 dude, thats a cool looking guide that too









i am only going off what i was told by a guy who spent 6 weeks binning oem chips for pre overclocked machines. he said they will all do 3ghz ram speed if you had good ram. but, he also said that the best performance he had seen came at slower speeds with tighter timings. so maybe the best way is to get some good 2400 cas 9 stuff or cas 11 2800 and try to tighten them at slower speeds.

@zoro

my temps slowly climb from the low to the high 80s when i leave it under load for a prolonged time, maybe its the same for you after a point?

@spunky

try 1.15/1.175 vring and see if it will get you 4ghz uncore.


----------



## FtW 420

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *marsey99*
> 
> nice 1 dude, thats a cool looking guide that too
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> i am only going off what i was told by a guy who spent 6 weeks binning oem chips for pre overclocked machines. he said they will all do 3ghz ram speed if you had good ram. but, he also said that the best performance he had seen came at slower speeds with tighter timings. so maybe the best way is to get some good 2400 cas 9 stuff or cas 11 2800 and try to tighten them at slower speeds.
> 
> @zoro
> 
> my temps slowly climb from the low to the high 80s when i leave it under load for a prolonged time, maybe its the same for you after a point?
> 
> @spunky
> 
> try 1.15/1.175 vring and see if it will get you 4ghz uncore.


Some haswell can have meh IMCs. My 4770k can't do 3000mhz memory, even with a kit that i have done 3000mhz with on a 3770k, & a couple kits that OC better yet.
It'll do 2933Mhz easily with nice voltages, just can't go higher.


----------



## Ali Man

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *FtW 420*
> 
> Some haswell can have meh IMCs. My 4770k can't do 3000mhz memory, even with a kit that i have done 3000mhz with on a 3770k, & a couple kits that OC better yet.
> It'll do 2933Mhz easily with nice voltages, just can't go higher.


So I guess that this is an understatement then (in the first post):
Quote:


> What is different with Haswell is that most every CPU has an IMC that can do close if not over 4GHz (single sided Hynix MFR stick). You are more likely limited by your memory's max frequency (yo skill playa) than you are by your IMC.


Thanks for the info though, mine does 2800Mhz at the most.


----------



## FtW 420

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ali Man*
> 
> So I guess that this is an understatement then (in the first post):
> Thanks for the info though, mine does 2800Mhz at the most.


A debug LED makes it easier to see the limitations, 55 on the debug is a memory speed/timings/voltage issue, 23 means the IMC just can't do it (if similar to ivy bridge, not many seeing the 23 on Haswell).
There is always variation though, I have an ivy bridge that can run over 3000Mhz, & had one that could not do over 2200mhz.


----------



## Spunky424

What do most of you guys use to really test your stability? I spend countless hours on aida64 to have prime95 or ibt crash within 5 minutes. Any input is appreciated


----------



## EarlZ

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Spunky424*
> 
> What do most of you guys use to really test your stability? I spend countless hours on aida64 to have prime95 or ibt crash within 5 minutes. Any input is appreciated


x.264 encoding and gaming.


----------



## Ali Man

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *FtW 420*
> 
> A debug LED makes it easier to see the limitations, 55 on the debug is a memory speed/timings/voltage issue, 23 means the IMC just can't do it (if similar to ivy bridge, not many seeing the 23 on Haswell).
> There is always variation though, I have an ivy bridge that can run over 3000Mhz, & had one that could not do over 2200mhz.


Well I'm getting 55 when setting 2933Mhz, and regardless of how loose I set the timings, how much more Dram, IMC, digital, analogue voltage I give, it just doesn't budge.

For me it's always been the 55, have barely ever gotten the 23.


----------



## Ali Man

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Spunky424*
> 
> What do most of you guys use to really test your stability? I spend countless hours on aida64 to have prime95 or ibt crash within 5 minutes. Any input is appreciated


Memtest for memory and folding for the CPU, can't get better than that imo.


----------



## marsey99

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *FtW 420*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *marsey99*
> 
> nice 1 dude, thats a cool looking guide that too
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> i am only going off what i was told by a guy who spent 6 weeks binning oem chips for pre overclocked machines. he said they will all do 3ghz ram speed if you had good ram. but, he also said that the best performance he had seen came at slower speeds with tighter timings. so maybe the best way is to get some good 2400 cas 9 stuff or cas 11 2800 and try to tighten them at slower speeds.
> 
> @zoro
> 
> my temps slowly climb from the low to the high 80s when i leave it under load for a prolonged time, maybe its the same for you after a point?
> 
> @spunky
> 
> try 1.15/1.175 vring and see if it will get you 4ghz uncore.
> 
> 
> 
> Some haswell can have meh IMCs. My 4770k can't do 3000mhz memory, even with a kit that i have done 3000mhz with on a 3770k, & a couple kits that OC better yet.
> It'll do 2933Mhz easily with nice voltages, just can't go higher.
Click to expand...

maybe the different batches do mean something?

the other thing which could matter are the ic used too?

i have some hypers here and they do not like sandy at all but play ok with this and other older systems too?


----------



## FtW 420

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *marsey99*
> 
> maybe the different batches do mean something?
> 
> the other thing which could matter are the ic used too?
> 
> i have some hypers here and they do not like sandy at all but play ok with this and other older systems too?


Not sure about batches for IMC, it does kinda look like a sub 3000mhgz haswell IMC is fairly rare though.

The ICs do matter, I have a bit of a selection here. Hyper & BBSE are tough to get high frequency, PSC a bit easier, good samsung easier yet, & the hynix do it pretty much effortlessly.
The hypers were great for AMD & 1366, with sandy they needed the right board, the Asus M4E was about the only one that was good with hyper. 2200mhz + 7 7 7 was doable on that one with a nice hyper kit.


----------



## stasio

3200 very easy, not tweaked much .....most important is to have hynix IC (MFR),apply right voltage and latency .
Tested 5 pcs of 4770K and every above 3000.


----------



## Zoroastrian

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *stasio*
> 
> 3200 very easy, not tweaked much .....most important is to have hynix IC (MFR),apply right voltage and latency .
> Tested 5 pcs of 4770K and every above 3000.


from what i can make out you have only gained 133.5Mhz on each stick ? is it worth it ?


----------



## Zoroastrian

so im a bit scared of trying the gigabyte tweaking software to enable RAID 0, last time i done it usin that method i had to reinstall the OS !

can anyone link me to a good simple tutorial on how to set up RAID ZERO on the G1 sniper 5 please
and secondly ...is it worth it ?

ALSO ! anyone know what this BSOD is ?

Problem signature:
Problem Event Name: BlueScreen
OS Version: 6.1.7601.2.1.0.256.48
Locale ID: 1033

Additional information about the problem:
BCCode: 1000007e
BCP1: FFFFFFFFC0000005
BCP2: FFFFF8000384FF4C
BCP3: FFFFF880009A9898
BCP4: FFFFF880009A90F0
OS Version: 6_1_7601
Service Pack: 1_0
Product: 256_1

Files that help describe the problem:
H:\Windows\Minidump\100713-18501-01.dmp
H:\Users\LeVarren\AppData\Local\Temp\WER-29468-0.sysdata.xml


----------



## stasio

0x7E = Corrupted OS file, possibly from overclocking. Run sfc /scannow and chkdsk /r


----------



## marsey99

zoro i just delided it dude, dropped it to 65c ish full load xD

was 80s on this setting but i need to test it on other speed/settings for a like to like to before i switched from air too









****ting myself doesn't even start to describe it but it was a doddle









stasio you got pm dude


----------



## Zoroastrian

Sweet ! Feels good doesn't it. !


----------



## Aldushi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *marsey99*
> 
> zoro i just delided it dude, dropped it to 65c ish full load xD
> 
> was 80s on this setting but i need to test it on other speed/settings for a like to like to before i switched from air too
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ****ting myself doesn't even start to describe it but it was a doddle
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> stasio you got pm dude


I delidded mine (i5-4670k) but didn't get any drops in temps. Is that normal. How did you apply the thermal paste over the die?


----------



## Ovrclck

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Aldushi*
> 
> I delidded mine (i5-4670k) but didn't get any drops in temps. Is that normal. How did you apply the thermal paste over the die?


What TIM did you use?


----------



## Aldushi

I used both Arctic Silver MX-4 and Noctua NH1. Got the same results. Mid 70° C during load with IETU and AIDA64


----------



## marsey99

i put a thinish line with a fatter bit near the top and bottom of the line and just clamped the ihs on top with the socket dude.

i used cf3 as i still rate it as the best air tim about atm









aldush temps were an issue for me imo. i mean i know how good my air cooler is compared to others and some guys i know with this cpu was getting much better temps out the box so i think that might play a part. if you was lucky in the cpu lotto your cpu might of been running cool anyway?

it does yes zoro









but it was really mad, the thoughts running around in my head when i was tightening my new cpu up in a vice so i could swing a hammer at it xD


----------



## Ovrclck

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Zoroastrian*
> 
> so im a bit scared of trying the gigabyte tweaking software to enable RAID 0, last time i done it usin that method i had to reinstall the OS !
> 
> can anyone link me to a good simple tutorial on how to set up RAID ZERO on the G1 sniper 5 please
> and secondly ...is it worth it ?
> 
> ALSO ! anyone know what this BSOD is ?
> 
> Problem signature:
> Problem Event Name:BlueScreen
> OS Version:6.1.7601.2.1.0.256.48
> Locale ID:1033
> 
> Additional information about the problem:
> BCCode:1000007e
> BCP1:FFFFFFFFC0000005
> BCP2:FFFFF8000384FF4C
> BCP3:FFFFF880009A9898
> BCP4:FFFFF880009A90F0
> OS Version:6_1_7601
> Service Pack:1_0
> Product:256_1
> 
> Files that help describe the problem:
> H:\Windows\Minidump\100713-18501-01.dmp
> H:\Users\LeVarren\AppData\Local\Temp\WER-29468-0.sysdata.xml


For overclocking, I use a mechanical drive with windows 7. If anything happens, I can just re-install. When I'm satisfied with my o/c, I just plug back in my main OS drive.


----------



## Aldushi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *marsey99*
> 
> i put a thinish line with a fatter bit near the top and bottom of the line and just clamped the ihs on top with the socket dude.
> 
> i used cf3 as i still rate it as the best air tim about atm
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> aldush temps were an issue for me imo. i mean i know how good my air cooler is compared to others and some guys i know with this cpu was getting much better temps out the box so i think that might play a part. if you was lucky in the cpu lotto your cpu might of been running cool anyway?
> 
> it does yes zoro
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> but it was really mad, the thoughts running around in my head when i was tightening my new cpu up in a vice so i could swing a hammer at it xD


Yeah I know what you mean. I just have to get used to it. After all I managed to stabilize my cpu @ 4.4Ghz with 1.29 Vcore and my temps are still mid 70°C even after delidding it and I'm using Noctua NH-D14. I guess the only thing left is watercooling it. I'll give it a try anyway considering my Define R4 case. Thanxx anyway.


----------



## Zoroastrian

sooo ..im still not getting it =(

My temps are awesome never over 65C even when attempting 5GHZ

however i can not keep anything stable above 4.6 ?

i have a good chip in the lottery by Sins standards at stock voltage.

im not over heating ....so why cant i get a high oc stable ?

my water loop is kicking ass with 1x triple 1x double and 1x single in push pull.

who has actually got over 4.6 ghz on a 24/7 oc running heavy programmes ?
anyone ?
and i dont mean dry ice or LN2


----------



## Cyro999

I'm at 4.6 ht on, 4.7 ht off, pushing for +100mhz on both

what issues you hitting?


----------



## Zoroastrian

hey Cyro.
well at 4.7 its reasonably stable for 2 hours gaming then generally BSOB either 124 or 101
i have increase to max voltages according to sins tables but still the same BSOD after 2 hours or so ....
this is with turbo disabled and HT enabled. and uncore at 44

like i said temps are not the problem 63 C max

i guess i was hoping for more with temperatures like that.

Maybe i have to be happy with a stable 4.6
with 44 uncore.

But if i can push it i will

is it still early days Cyro ? do you think the CHip has more potential for updates bios etc later down the track ?


----------



## outofmyheadyo

havent u tried default uncore ?


----------



## Zoroastrian

no mainly because of the importance of uncore being no more than 5 below Core clock so i tried to stick to that.
Alos i thought that there was no point in having a high core if the uncore was not keeping pace ....this is only what i have gleened from Sins info.

So 40 uncore max on a 4.6 core would be lacking 3 in uncore...


----------



## Cyro999

^4.7ghz core +4ghz uncore will wreck 4.6ghz core +4.4ghz uncore

As an example for bench, i changed uncore from 40x to 44x in windows at 46x core, and cinebench r15 score went from consistent 948 to consistent 952** - it's good to have it up, but tiny. With the way vcore drops when CPU is not highly loaded (browsing forums, listening to music, talking on skype, etc) i'd consider even running uncore at 35x - that way it turbo's to 40x (all the time under any real load) and idles at 800mhz, at least on my board. I can do that a little below 1.2 ring it seems, but 1.2 seems safe and solid.

If you're trying to stabilize a higher core clock, i'd suggest just running 34x uncore, and 1.2 ring or something along those lines. I got some weird behaivours on my CPU that i don't understand, but i don't actually think you need higher ring for CPU to be stable at high clocks now like i was getting impression might be the case before (specifically with higher vrin)

**This is a pretty high score, it was with quite fast RAM on a fresh restart with realtime priority on cinebench. Not safe mode to close all unneccesary processes or unstable settings on RAM or CPU, but quite aggressive score, don't be surprised if it's a little tricky to match


----------



## t0tum

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Cyro999*
> 
> With the way vcore drops when CPU is not highly loaded (browsing forums, listening to music, talking on skype, etc) i'd consider even running uncore at 35x - that way it turbo's to 40x (all the time under any real load) and idles at 800mhz, at least on my board.


So, with uncore set manually there is no way to let it drop other than letting it on default? Would seem weird, idle 800MHz core 4.4GHz uncore. Also more power consumption at idle?


----------



## Cyro999

Quote:


> So, with uncore set manually there is no way to let it drop other than letting it on default?


That's what it seems like.. i didn't get it to drop without it being set to 35x (which is more of an adaptive 800mhz-4ghz)

it makes a lot of difference to idle package power reported (like 4w vs 12-15) but i'm mostly concerned for leaving like 1.3 ring 24/7/365 @4.6ghz or whatever uncore, vcore is only at max like 5-10% of the time for my types of usage, but ring volts and vrin are 24/7 so i'm more cautious with them


----------



## Zoroastrian

Hi Cyro
Well ..i started to test with Cinebench and i got 941
at 4.7 GHZ
HT on
61C
turbo off
vcore 1.368
uncore and vrin vring all auto.

2400 ram

BUT

then i tried a bigger OC

kept getting 101 BSOD

and now
i can not even go back to 4.7 =(

GTL is telling me im at 4.7 but CPUZ and my temps are telling 3.5 default ...no matter what i do in BIOS ......have i buggered it ?
So basically what I store I. Bios is reverting back to default when I start up cinebench in windows. Bed time now ! Will sort it out over weekend!


----------



## Spunky424

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Aldushi*
> 
> I used both Arctic Silver MX-4 and Noctua NH1. Got the same results. Mid 70° C during load with IETU and AIDA64


dont know if anyone mentioned this but i did the exact same thing you did but used arctic silver 5 between the IHS and cpu. this created what they call a "pump out" effect. long story short get come CLU metal tim between the IHS and cpu and you'll see a dramatic decrease.


----------



## Cyro999

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Zoroastrian*
> 
> Hi Cyro
> Well ..i started to test with Cinebench and i got 941
> at 4.7 GHZ
> HT on
> 61C
> turbo off
> vcore 1.368
> uncore and vrin vring all auto.
> 
> 2400 ram
> 
> BUT
> 
> then i tried a bigger OC
> 
> kept getting 101 BSOD
> 
> and now
> i can not even go back to 4.7 =(
> 
> GTL is telling me im at 4.7 but CPUZ and my temps are telling 3.5 default ...no matter what i do in BIOS ......have i buggered it ?
> So basically what I store I. Bios is reverting back to default when I start up cinebench in windows. Bed time now ! Will sort it out over weekend!


You probably turned turbo boost off instead of leaving it on auto. Setting it off will lock you to 35x


----------



## Zoroastrian

Hmm yes I have disabled turbo. But ....at 4.7 with turbo off I was getting 4.7.
Now it says 4.7 but as soon as I start cinebench it goes back to 3.5.

Hmmm ok will enable it again. Thanks


----------



## Cyro999

Just leave turbo auto
Quote:


> Now it says 4.7 but as soon as I start cinebench it goes back to 3.5.


Maybe you have turbo power limit triggering


----------



## Zoroastrian

Oh man i really need someones help here !
I had to reinstall my OS so i made a back up before hand.

Now i thought no harm in setting up a raid 0 Array with my two SSD,s and doing a reinstal from my other standard hard drive which holds my system image and back up.

Sooo i set up a Raid 0 array ! awesome i thought im super cool =)

Now all i nee dto do is do a system restore from my save image.....................BUT.............
That drive is no longer detected ??
I can see it in BIOS but when i boot into windows there is no sign of it ?

Have i done something silly ? Does this motherboard only detect RAID drives when a RAID array is active ?
My OS windows 7 pro is also installed on my new RAID 0 array....

I hope soemone can help me fix this as i have a lot of data on the other drive that is now not being detected.


----------



## Go Gators!

You again!

I have no idea on the missing drive, but I thought I'd link you to this Tom's Hardware article about SSDs and RAID 0. I was originally going to add a second 250GB Sammy 840 and RAID 0, but then I saw it can actually slow the SSDs down... The only benefit is that Windows would see it as 1 ~500 GB drive instead of 2 ~250 GB drives. I decided it wasn't worth it so no RAID array on my main rig.

Good luck!


----------



## Zoroastrian

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Go Gators!*
> 
> You again!
> 
> I have no idea on the missing drive, but I thought I'd link you to this Tom's Hardware article about SSDs and RAID 0. I was originally going to add a second 250GB Sammy 840 and RAID 0, but then I saw it can actually slow the SSDs down... The only benefit is that Windows would see it as 1 ~500 GB drive instead of 2 ~250 GB drives. I decided it wasn't worth it so no RAID array on my main rig.
> 
> Good luck!


Hi Gators ! yeh me again =(

I'm a fool ! I have been sucked by all those I tube videos about how raid Zero is ten times faster at loading than normal ssd.now I have to reformat and reinstall for the second time tonight ...live and learn ey ! I just hope my back up image is ok and will load up ! Wish me luck please ! I have everything on that back up drive !


----------



## Go Gators!

I really do wish you the best of luck! I'd leave the backup drive unplugged until you get the SSDs sorted and you're back in Windows. Hopefully even if something did get changed/deleted/overwritten on the drive the data is still there. I accidentally quick-formatted my 1TB external drive once and was able to recover 90+% of my data including about 100 movies and all of my music and photos. If you still don't see the drive after the fresh install, I'd look for a bootable tool that can take a low-level look at the HDD. The BIOS sees it which is good, so a bootable HDD tool may be able to help you recover the data or even simply fix the drive so that Windows will see it again.

One step at a time though, fingers crossed that the clean install does the trick!


----------



## starmanwarz

I just finished buidling my new rig, flashed BIOS to version 7 but I got a couple BSODs while on youtube, could it be the bios? I haven't done any OCing just yet. Which is the best BIOS for the Z87X UD4H?


----------



## [CyGnus]

starmanwarz this is the latest one: http://www.mediafire.com/download/ypslmz981zfdmmk/z87xud4h_mod_f8b.zip


----------



## starmanwarz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *[CyGnus]*
> 
> starmanwarz this is the latest one: http://www.mediafire.com/download/ypslmz981zfdmmk/z87xud4h_mod_f8b.zip


Awesome, thanks, downloading now. How come the latest BIOS is 7 on Gigabyte's website? Is the one you posted unofficial?

And something else before I start OCing, idle temps are 27-29 and with a few minutes of Prime they skyrocket at the low 80's (stock speeds/voltage) is this normal?


----------



## marsey99

yea dude, the b on the end of the name shows it is the beta.


----------



## Zoroastrian

Oh dear the fresh install did not work!
It is only showing the drive my is is installed on. The other two drives simply are not there.
I not sure but I think it has something to do with the raid option in my bios. So even though I deleted the raid volumes for this fresh install I think(not. Sure)raid was switched in instead of ahci .... Wish me luck again ! Third time lucky ! Ohh I had such hi hope for raid zero ! Haha
Think I'm going off target on its thread ey ? But my problems with icing and reinstalling may help someone else.


----------



## WheelZ0713

I'm really new to this and this guide is radness. Many thanks.

Just hit 30 mins stable in AIDA64 .

4.5GHz @ 1.21 Vcore

No change yet to Vrin.

Pretty stoked so far.


----------



## WheelZ0713

So, can anyone give me any tips on getting stable at 4.7GHz or 4.8GHz?

I'm currently getting 4.6 @ 1.28v with Vrin at 1.8v.

But i can't seem to get any higher. even after playing with the strap It won;t seem to push past 4.6.


----------



## Zoroastrian

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *WheelZ0713*
> 
> So, can anyone give me any tips on getting stable at 4.7GHz or 4.8GHz?
> 
> I'm currently getting 4.6 @ 1.28v with Vrin at 1.8v.
> 
> But i can't seem to get any higher. even after playing with the strap It won;t seem to push past 4.6.


I personally could not get 4.8 stable however I did not try 4.8 with default uncore. I was going to try that but things have gone pear shaped for me ! I'm actually using my iPhone to view this forum haha !
Do yourself a favour don't try to go raid ! I'm sure that's what corrupted my os and made my recovery image almost impossible to retrieve without going into raid config again and then os corrupt and on and on it goes lol.
Good luck with the 4.8
Cyro is a good mentor. He told me not to bother about raid and ..... I still tried it doooh !
Depending on your cooling I would watch increasing that vrin it really bumps up the temps after 2.1


----------



## WheelZ0713

Thanks for the tip. Luckily i'm running a NAS, so it should come out unscathed when i torch my rig.

I'm running a closed loop cooler; Thermaltake 2.0 extreme. Averaging mid to low 80's but pushing above 90 occasionally under full load on AIDA.
I can't get it stable at low Vcore so i might have to take a step into custom loop cooling (I've been waiting for something to justify taking the leap anyway)


----------



## Zoroastrian

my custom loop i have not seen a temp above 62C even when i hit 5ghz (which was unstable)

Cheapest way is to delid if your worried about temps ...but like i said don t be surprised if you still can not clock over 4.7

btw after Delidding my temps dropped 20C ! friggin amazing ! i thought yeh baby im goona clock this monsetr to 5.2 easy now ! but it didnt happend ...well it hasnt happened yet anyway ;-)

PPS. i have a top of line chip from the chip lottery .

Im not entirely convinced it is heat that is the issue mate.


----------



## marsey99

i think my chip/cooling runs out around the 46/47 multi area









so, the real question is:do i dust of the phase cooler and see if that helps get any more out of it, or do i stop worrying and just play games on it at 4.5ghz?


----------



## Ali Man

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *marsey99*
> 
> i think my chip/cooling runs out around the 46/47 multi area
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> so, the real question is:do i dust of the phase cooler and see if that helps get any more out of it, or do i stop worrying and just play games on it at 4.5ghz?


4.5Ghz is more than enough for gaming. Anything higher would be good for just benches.


----------



## starmanwarz

Sorry for the double post, but I am a bit worried about the state of my OC so I will have to copy and paste my results from another thread, as this is the Gigabyte/Haswell thread I think I will get some pretty good input









Got my new parts 2 days ago and I started OCing today. So far I was able to achieve 4.6Ghz with 1.26v Vcore. Here are the settings I used on my Gigabyte UD4H:

multi 46
Vcore 1.26
Uncore multi 46
Uncore Voltage Auto
CPU VRIN override Extreme
BLCK Auto
Turbo Auto
C1E, C3, C6/C7 EIST all Auto

For stability I used AIDA64, run it for an hour, average temps were 64-70 across all cores and highest temps were 81-85.



http://imgur.com/Kr9nfzB



A few questions:

1)Are these results any good?
2)Based on these results, would you say that my chip is above average?
3)Can we say that after 1 hour of AIDA64 the OC is stable?
4)Uncore to multi ratio is 1:1, is this ok? If not, what should I do?
5)Is there an option I can enable to have the CPU use less voltage and drop multi when it doesn't need the extra power? I beleive it's called Adaptive?
6)Any advice/opinions/extra tips are welcome







. I don't want to push the chip to it's limits, but I feel like I have some room for improvements


----------



## Ali Man

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *starmanwarz*
> 
> Sorry for the double post, but I am a bit worried about the state of my OC so I will have to copy and paste my results from another thread, as this is the Gigabyte/Haswell thread I think I will get some pretty good input
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Got my new parts 2 days ago and I started OCing today. So far I was able to achieve 4.6Ghz with 1.26v Vcore. Here are the settings I used on my Gigabyte UD4H:
> 
> multi 46
> Vcore 1.26
> Uncore multi 46
> Uncore Voltage Auto
> CPU VRIN override Extreme
> BLCK Auto
> Turbo Auto
> C1E, C3, C6/C7 EIST all Auto
> 
> For stability I used AIDA64, run it for an hour, average temps were 64-70 across all cores and highest temps were 81-85.
> 
> 
> 
> http://imgur.com/Kr9nfzB
> 
> 
> 
> A few questions:
> 
> 1)Are these results any good?
> 2)Based on these results, would you say that my chip is above average?
> 3)Can we say that after 1 hour of AIDA64 the OC is stable?
> 4)Uncore to multi ratio is 1:1, is this ok? If not, what should I do?
> 5)Is there an option I can enable to have the CPU use less voltage and drop multi when it doesn't need the extra power? I beleive it's called Adaptive?
> 6)Any advice/opinions/extra tips are welcome
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> . I don't want to push the chip to it's limits, but I feel like I have some room for improvements


1) They're good enough.
2) Definitely above average.
3) I'd leave it for the day if I were you.
4) If you're not encountering any stability issues, then its fine, otherwise you can decrease it accordingly.
5) Keep your C-states enabled with EIST for it drop the multi/VCore, see first post for details.

6) What batch are you running?


----------



## starmanwarz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ali Man*
> 
> 1) They're good enough.
> 2) Definitely above average.
> 3) I'd leave it for the day if I were you.
> 4) If you're not encountering any stability issues, then its fine, otherwise you can decrease it accordingly.
> 5) Keep your C-states enabled with EIST for it drop the multi/VCore, see first post for details.
> 
> 6) What batch are you running?


Thanks for you input!

Batch number is: L316B315. Is there a list of good/bad ones?

Should I have changed any settings in AIDA64? I left everything the way they were.


----------



## Ali Man

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *starmanwarz*
> 
> Thanks for you input!
> 
> Batch number is: L316B315. Is there a list of good/bad ones?
> 
> Should I have changed any settings in AIDA64? I left everything the way they were.


Well you really don't need to stress the memory, but your settings look fine.

I refer to this thread for consulting batch no.s and their relative OC potentials:

http://forum.hwbot.org/showthread.php?t=73933


----------



## Cyro999

Don't set uncore to 46x on auto voltage unless you want ring running at potentially unsafe voltages 24/7. Also i'm definitely a supporter of getting stable with whatever core multiplier first, before introducing more forms of potential instability (uncore etc)


----------



## starmanwarz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Cyro999*
> 
> Don't set uncore to 46x on auto voltage unless you want ring running at potentially unsafe voltages 24/7. Also i'm definitely a supporter of getting stable with whatever core multiplier first, before introducing more forms of potential instability (uncore etc)


What would you say is a safe range for vring?1.1-1.2 is ok?


----------



## Cyro999

No idea, but i need ~1.24 to run 4.4ghz uncore and auto would probably set 1.3++ for 4.6


----------



## starmanwarz

Ok, thanks. I knew my results were too good to be true, I guess I will have to try lower Uncore and manually set Vring...

Other than that, I'm quite happy with the low Vcore and low temps, I think that the Noctua D14 was a good choice. Also, I am expecting 3x120mm CoolerMaster Jetflo's to replace my current 7-year old case fans, that should further decrease temps









About Vrin, I have set it to extreme as mentioned in the first page, would you advice to set a manual value/?


----------



## owcraftsman

@Cyro99 & starmanwarz

IMHO running 1:1 Core/Cache (uncore) would be most desirable. I would keep your ring voltage at or below vcore 1:1. The only time it's necessary to run below would be to stabilize a given clock which many have to do at the clock speed you are running. However if you can run stable at 4.6 1:1 with temps below 85c at 100% load I would do it.

Keep in mind Ivy bridge was locked at 1:1 as was sandy bridge.

Default Auto set uncore is typically -x2 so if you set x46 your uncore will likely default to x44 conversely if vcore is set to 1.25v your ring voltage set to auto will result in 1.2v or approx -.050v.

The problem comes in where we circumvent the procs ability to compensate voltages with it's baked in controller. Meaning for best results you want Cstates enabled and adaptive vcore and vring (CPU Ring Voltage) instead of force feeding manual vcore or vring. I know that contrary to the guide but lowering this ratio from 1:1 is a compromise at best.

I don't have testing results to prove it but I'd say most folks that don't have as good a chip as starmanwarz might have would be better off, performance wise, at x43 1:1 as opposed to x45 with a x30 uncore. However there is some evidence here look under "*Benchmarks comparing ring bus settings:* (Click to hide)


----------



## Cyro999

Quote:


> However if you can run stable at 4.6 1:1 with temps below 85c at 100% load I would do it.


I need ~1.24 ring for 44x uncore, and he's running it auto volts. I've seen auto volts take ring to 1.3-1.4 before if you set high uncore like that, and i wouldn't run that 24/7 with a low overclock
Quote:


> About Vrin, I have set it to extreme as mentioned in the first page, would you advice to set a manual value/?


Should be good around 1.85, pretty much default for that kind of volts as long as you have llc on it


----------



## starmanwarz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Cyro999*
> 
> I need ~1.24 ring for 44x uncore, and he's running it auto volts. I've seen auto volts take ring to 1.3-1.4 before if you set high uncore like that, and i wouldn't run that 24/7 with a low overclock
> Should be good around 1.85, pretty much default for that kind of volts as long as you have llc on it


LLC is set to Extreme, that ok?

Thanks for the replies everyone, I will do more testing today, I am going to change Uncore+Vring+Vrin to start with.


----------



## BingBong12

hwmonitorVin1.png 132k .png file
Anybody knows what VIN1 in HwMonitor means?
Its at 2.0v ,and i dont know what this voltage is .


----------



## Sysop82

Hey Sin, amazing guide and easy to follow. But I could use some help.
4670K
UD4H

Current stable after using your easy profile:
CPU Multiplier: 41
LCL: extreme
CPU Vrin: 1.9
VCore: 1.24
Ring Voltage: 1.15
CPU Multiplier: 41
BCLK: Auto
Turbo: Auto
This is stable when stress testing and no temp issues.

The problem is anything higher than X41 multi. If I go to X42 I have to crank Vcore to 1.3 just to get into windows and then bsod one minute into testing. And the system will not boot if I try X43 X44 I have to reset CMOS. So going off your easy profile I got X41 to work well but problems with anything higher. I am not sure wha I am doings wrong. Also tried your second profile with higher ring and less Vrin.

Maybe I am a little confused the uncore? Currently left it set at 36. I have 4GB gskil Eco ram set at 1800 and auto timings pretty loose. Thanks!


----------



## BingBong12

Anybody knows if the CPU Vcore Voltage goes down in Idle ,when i set the vcore voltage manuell?

My Motherboard is the Gigabyte Z87X-d3h .
I set vcore to 1.04v
Some programms like Aida64,or HwInfo64 show me ,that the vcore goes down in idle ,but other programms like CPU-Z show me in idle the manuell set vcore voltage of 1.04v .

Whats right ?
Does the vcore voltage drop ,when i set it manuell, or is it the whole time on the voltage of 1.04v ?
I enabled EIST,C3 and C6 in Bios.


----------



## Forceman

It should be going down, yes. CPU-Z doesn't always show the right values for Vcore (it just shows what you entered in the BIOS all the time), HWInfo is better for that.


----------



## extreme-oc

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *starmanwarz*
> 
> Sorry for the double post, but I am a bit worried about the state of my OC so I will have to copy and paste my results from another thread, as this is the Gigabyte/Haswell thread I think I will get some pretty good input
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Got my new parts 2 days ago and I started OCing today. So far I was able to achieve 4.6Ghz with 1.26v Vcore. Here are the settings I used on my Gigabyte UD4H:
> 
> multi 46
> Vcore 1.26
> Uncore multi 46
> Uncore Voltage Auto
> CPU VRIN override Extreme
> BLCK Auto
> Turbo Auto
> C1E, C3, C6/C7 EIST all Auto
> 
> For stability I used AIDA64, run it for an hour, average temps were 64-70 across all cores and highest temps were 81-85.
> 
> 
> 
> http://imgur.com/Kr9nfzB
> 
> 
> 
> A few questions:
> 
> 1)Are these results any good?
> 2)Based on these results, would you say that my chip is above average?
> 3)Can we say that after 1 hour of AIDA64 the OC is stable?
> 4)Uncore to multi ratio is 1:1, is this ok? If not, what should I do?
> 5)Is there an option I can enable to have the CPU use less voltage and drop multi when it doesn't need the extra power? I beleive it's called Adaptive?
> 6)Any advice/opinions/extra tips are welcome
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> . I don't want to push the chip to it's limits, but I feel like I have some room for improvements


1 hour test with AIDA64 is not sufficient to define stable your overclock. For my testing experience with AIDA64 and haswell, you need more than 3 hours of test:10 hours is 100% safe overclocking stability.


----------



## josephimports

New daily oc.

44x / 40x
vcore bios 1.256v
vcore max 1.272
vid 1.254v
vrin 2.0v
vring 1.2v


----------



## starmanwarz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *extreme-oc*
> 
> 1 hour test with AIDA64 is not sufficient to define stable your overclock. For my testing experience with AIDA64 and haswell, you need more than 3 hours of test:10 hours is 100% safe overclocking stability.


I wish I had that much time for testing.. it is kinda hard because you actually have to babysit it just in case you get a crash and need to tweak more/restart tools+test...


----------



## WheelZ0713

Morning. This is what i am planning on using for my 24/7 clock. Can anyone see a problem with it at all? I used Sins' template and it seems really solid, just wanted to make sure that it's ok for an everyday clock?



Further more, now i want to push towards 4.7 or 4.8 any suggestions on how i might get there? I am having no drama getting into windows at 4.7 at around 1.4v, but either it is unstable and i get a BSOD or it starts to throttle due to temps. Is there any suggestions for dropping the temps a little without changing my cooling setup? I'm not sure i am ready to take the leap into custom loop yet.

Thanks.

Also, thanks again Sin. Your guide is radness for a noob.


----------



## josephimports

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *WheelZ0713*
> 
> Morning. This is what i am planning on using for my 24/7 clock. Can anyone see a problem with it at all? I used Sins' template and it seems really solid, just wanted to make sure that it's ok for an everyday clock?
> 
> 
> 
> Further more, now i want to push towards 4.7 or 4.8 any suggestions on how i might get there? I am having no drama getting into windows at 4.7 at around 1.4v, but either it is unstable and i get a BSOD or it starts to throttle due to temps. Is there any suggestions for dropping the temps a little without changing my cooling setup? I'm not sure i am ready to take the leap into custom loop yet.
> 
> Thanks.
> 
> Also, thanks again Sin. Your guide is radness for a noob.


That doesn't look too shabby at all.







I'd say your're fine where you are. The extra 100mhz wont be worth the extra effort, IMO.


----------



## WheelZ0713

Yeah, don't get me wrong. I'm really happy with where i'm at but i kinda want to get to 4.8 for the sake of getting there. I feel like it is possible with a little bit of tweaking to keep it from throttling. I'm just not sure where to tweak, i'm thinking that if i play with the vrin and vring to bring them down a little it might keep the temps low enough.


----------



## Cyro999

Ring doesn't seem to affect temps much at all, and lowering vrin can actually make your temps worse, AFAIK. You need the right values for it, it's not lower = better


----------



## WheelZ0713

Thanks Cyro. I thought i read in Sins post that lowering rin and ring would reduce temps a little.

Might just go back to trial and error, i suppose i was just kind of hoping there might be a setting i could refine a little more that i hadn't looked at yet


----------



## Zoroastrian

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *WheelZ0713*
> 
> Yeah, don't get me wrong. I'm really happy with where i'm at but i kinda want to get to 4.8 for the sake of getting there. I feel like it is possible with a little bit of tweaking to keep it from throttling. I'm just not sure where to tweak, i'm thinking that if i play with the vrin and vring to bring them down a little it might keep the temps low enough.


Looks like 4.8 is the Goal for most of us ! i can get here no problem but can i keep it 100% stable ......Not yet









Temps are not the problem for me as i have seen nothing over 70C generally im below 68C under full load.

Anyone here got 4.8 100% stable ?


----------



## WheelZ0713

Is there any chance i am being limited by my old ram?

I have 4 x 2gb G.skill 1600Mhz 9-9-9-24
http://www.pccasegear.com/index.php?main_page=product_info&cPath=186_912&products_id=13601

If i was to this, would it give me anymore wiggle room? I think i remember reading that haswell was really heavily tied to ram?
http://www.pccasegear.com/index.php?main_page=product_info&cPath=186_774&products_id=24857


----------



## Zoroastrian

I am running 2400mhz on xmp 1 with COrsair Dominaters.
I am actually finding it hard to clock them up higher than 2400 but apart from that i don't think it has been an issue with stabilising the 4.8.......errors on my 4.8 arre generally BSOD 124 ...occasionally 101 ........which o believ mean more VOlts please ! Cyro to confirm?


----------



## Cyro999

I dunno really, i get 101 on my unstable 4.8 when my RAM frequency is high but not sure how to fix that if SA/DIO/AIO don't make it go away. Also my 2400 settings that i tested heavily at 4ghz and ran at 4.6 don't seem to work at 4.7, but i need to re-confirm that everything is the same


----------



## Zoroastrian

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Cyro999*
> 
> I dunno really, i get 101 on my unstable 4.8 when my RAM frequency is high but not sure how to fix that if SA/DIO/AIO don't make it go away. Also my 2400 settings that i tested heavily at 4ghz and ran at 4.6 don't seem to work at 4.7, but i need to re-confirm that everything is the same


My 4.7
with 2400 xmp
and uncore 45

"seems to be ok "

but i am using 1.4 Vcore

2100 Vrin
1.3 Vring

to acheive that

temps 68C max


----------



## WheelZ0713

Hmmm, so is it likely that my RAM freq is limiting my OC? If that is the case i will upgrade that next. If not i am thinking of going custom loop or gpu upgrade next.


----------



## Cyro999

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *WheelZ0713*
> 
> Hmmm, so is it likely that my RAM freq is limiting my OC? If that is the case i will upgrade that next. If not i am thinking of going custom loop or gpu upgrade next.


No, it's a question of high frequencies maybe requiring some effort to stabilize at higher clock speeds, not them helping anything. Only get new RAM if you are a bencher and want like 2% higher cinebench score and a few FPS in some CPU bound games


----------



## WheelZ0713

Yeah? Rad.

Looks like i'll be waiting for the R9 290 and seeing if i can justify the coin on it.

or

Might just jump into custom loop if for no other reason than it looks like fun.


----------



## Cyro999

Also; looks like i was maybe wrong with issues @2400 on 4.7. I set my tRAS back to 26 (which i tested it with before) and it seems to be running and stressing fine. I thought 10-11-13-26 was too low? Kinda confusing what to do with it (fourth timing)


----------



## Zoroastrian

Hey guys while we are on the subject of RAM and gaming.
I noticed a few times people posting about cahnging settings to make the game use all of the available RAM in your system as most games only utilise max 8GB.

Is it a simple matter of finding the config file and just changing that RAM value to what ever size RAM is in your sytem ?


----------



## MNKyDeth

I finally have most of my rig put together. Still waiting on a few more parts. Using some older parts mostly to start testing for overclocks on what my chip can do.

Anyways, I seem to have reached 4.7Ghz stable at 1.3v with 4.4 on the uncore. I am still testing to see what my max uncore is. I believe I can reduce the vcore voltage some but was trying for 4.8Ghz. 4.8Ghz seems to lock up almost immediately in the bios at 1.3vcore. Input voltage is at 2.0v currently, I most likely can lower this I believe.

I am using a custom loop, a 480 alphacool monsta and a 360Alphacool UT60. Right now I am only cooling the cpu and GTX 780. I plan on adding another 780 when possible.

Anyways, I am using a EK-Supremacy GREEN Clean CSQ - Nickel with the EK-Supremacy PreciseMount Add-on Naked Ivy. I am using the Gelid Solutions GC-3 Extreme for contact between the core and water block.

Most of my testing at this point has produced temperature results no higher than 51c thus far using Aida64 system stability test. Ambient temp is around 70F or around 21c. Since I am new with this Haswell chip, 4770k. I don't want to degrade it by putting to much volts through it to early on. I am feeling I will move toward 1.35v on vcore and possibly on uncore. Is my limiting factor my temps? What is the normal max volts people are putting to their chips for a 4.8 - 5Ghz OC.


----------



## Zoroastrian

i can reach 5 ghz with 1.4 vcore ...however it is not stable after 1 hour or so of hard game play.
Temps dont seemm to be the issue 70C max for me.

Perhaps i should hit it with more volts but im not brave enough haha


----------



## Ali Man

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Zoroastrian*
> 
> i can reach 5 ghz with 1.4 vcore ...however it is not stable after 1 hour or so of hard game play.
> Temps dont seemm to be the issue 70C max for me.
> 
> Perhaps i should hit it with more volts but im not brave enough haha


Let your dog do it then, think he can do it.


----------



## Zoroastrian

Easily mate, he is Genius...would you do it ?


----------



## Forceman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Zoroastrian*
> 
> Easily mate, he is Genius...would you do it ?


Sure, with your chip.


----------



## Ali Man

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Zoroastrian*
> 
> Easily mate, he is Genius...would you do it ?


If your can boot into 5Ghz, then there's a good chance of getting it stable. Mine doesn't boot on the x48 multi no matter what VCore.


----------



## WheelZ0713

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Zoroastrian*
> 
> Easily mate, he is Genius...would you do it ?


You'll delid but you won't have a crack at 1.4v?

Do eeeeet!


----------



## MNKyDeth

I just tried 1.425vcore 2.1v Vrin overide and 5Ghz would not load windows fully. Crashed during boot. 4.9ghz same volts seems to be working, a whopping 3min under the Stress test so far. I may try 1.45v to see if it will at least boot at 5Ghz.
I am just starting to see temps land around the 59c area at these volts. I lowered uncore volts to 1.15 and lowered uncore to 40 to see what I could push the core to. I am gonna see if 1.45 will boot 5Ghz. I don't wanna go higher as Sin said in his first post 1.5v can kill.


----------



## holyking

i am able to overclock my chip batch # L312B333 1.22v 4.5ghz. 1.34v @ 4.7ghz. However, i don't know if i should enable or disable the Intel turbo boost technology. Any tips please?


----------



## Cyro999

Leave it auto


----------



## Zoroastrian

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MNKyDeth*
> 
> I just tried 1.425vcore 2.1v Vrin overide and 5Ghz would not load windows fully. Crashed during boot. 4.9ghz same volts seems to be working, a whopping 3min under the Stress test so far. I may try 1.45v to see if it will at least boot at 5Ghz.
> I am just starting to see temps land around the 59c area at these volts. I lowered uncore volts to 1.15 and lowered uncore to 40 to see what I could push the core to. I am gonna see if 1.45 will boot 5Ghz. I don't wanna go higher as Sin said in his first post 1.5v can kill.


if you succeeed im on it mate.

What cooling do you have ?


----------



## Ali Man

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *holyking*
> 
> i am able to overclock my chip batch # L312B333 1.22v 4.5ghz. 1.34v @ 4.7ghz. However, i don't know if i should enable or disable the Intel turbo boost technology. Any tips please?


My needs the same VCore for 4.7Ghz, but 1.248V for 4.5Ghz.

It would be better to leave it enabled as it is.


----------



## Ali Man

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MNKyDeth*
> 
> I just tried 1.425vcore 2.1v Vrin overide and 5Ghz would not load windows fully. Crashed during boot. 4.9ghz same volts seems to be working, a whopping 3min under the Stress test so far. I may try 1.45v to see if it will at least boot at 5Ghz.
> I am just starting to see temps land around the 59c area at these volts. I lowered uncore volts to 1.15 and lowered uncore to 40 to see what I could push the core to. I am gonna see if 1.45 will boot 5Ghz. I don't wanna go higher as Sin said in his first post 1.5v can kill.


It's not about the VCore, it's the cooling provided to sustain temps from that specific VCore. 1.4V can also easily kill if you don't have good enough cooling. There's a guy here who killed his 4770K with 1.45V, was quite a famous thread a few months back.

Since then, everyone started taking precaution.


----------



## Cyro999

If i enable turbo boost, my chip goes to 3.5-3.9ghz, even if i set 46x core multiplier AFAIK, so auto it is

Btw, i'm on conservative clocks (4.6 ht on @1.27vcore, 1.85 vrin - 4.7ghz ht off @1.32vcore, 1.9vrin)

^vrin llc turbo (seems to stick tighter, extreme maybe overcompensates and my friend told me he tested at idle+load and giga sensors for volts were accurate, he didn't see over 0.02 deviation from software)

I'm more concerned for VRIN and Ring than Vcore. Vcore will drop to 0.8v or less whenever i'm watching videos, forum browsing, even playing a few games with light requirements, basically 90% of the time even if i'm using the PC for most of the day. Ring sits at whatever you set it 24/7 though (i need to experiment more with offset) and VRIN too, so i'm a little bit concerned about pushing them hard, or at least i don't see the point of running an OC that is extreme in only one area

I like Uncore 35x (8x idle, 40x load) which i can stabilize a touch below 1.2v ring on my normal clocks

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ali Man*
> 
> It's not about the VCore, it's the cooling provided to sustain temps from that specific VCore. 1.4V can also easily kill if you don't have good enough cooling. There's a guy here who killed his 4770K with 1.45V, was quite a famous thread a few months back.
> 
> Since then, everyone started taking precaution.


Link?


----------



## MNKyDeth

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Zoroastrian*
> 
> if you succeeed im on it mate.
> 
> What cooling do you have ?


I am using a EK-Supremacy GREEN Clean CSQ - Nickel with the EK-Supremacy PreciseMount Add-on Naked Ivy. I am using the Gelid Solutions GC-3 Extreme for contact between the core and water block. I am using a custom loop, a 480 alphacool monsta and a 360 Alphacool UT60 rads. Ambient temps around 21c. My cpu block sits directly on the die of the cpu, I did not put the heat spreader back on.

Well my chip will not boot at 5Ghz even up to 1.5vcore 2.2 vrin override. I think I will most likely back down to 4.8Ghz and make sure I am stable at that spot while making sure I am stable at 4.4 - 4.5 on my uncore.

I have not seen my temps go over 60c as of yet with my setup.


----------



## Zoroastrian

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MNKyDeth*
> 
> I am using a EK-Supremacy GREEN Clean CSQ - Nickel with the EK-Supremacy PreciseMount Add-on Naked Ivy. I am using the Gelid Solutions GC-3 Extreme for contact between the core and water block. I am using a custom loop, a 480 alphacool monsta and a 360 Alphacool UT60 rads. Ambient temps around 21c. My cpu block sits directly on the die of the cpu, I did not put the heat spreader back on.
> 
> Well my chip will not boot at 5Ghz even up to 1.5vcore 2.2 vrin override. I think I will most likely back down to 4.8Ghz and make sure I am stable at that spot while making sure I am stable at 4.4 - 4.5 on my uncore.
> 
> I have not seen my temps go over 60c as of yet with my setup.


yep i had teh same issues howver i could boot to 5ghz and play for about 1 hour before crash still temps were fine.


----------



## holyking

i am working on my custom loop. I am going like that set-up. I can't stress my pc yet until is done. But i am running at 4.7ghz with 2 hours of stress ran on aida64 and the temp is at 86 max. I got one more question. I found my core #3 is bit lazy.. The temperature on that core never hit 68 while other is hitting 86 max. Do you guy experience such problem?


----------



## MNKyDeth

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *holyking*
> 
> i am working on my custom loop. I am going like that set-up. I can't stress my pc yet until is done. But i am running at 4.7ghz with 2 hours of stress ran on aida64 and the temp is at 86 max. I got one more question. I found my core #3 is bit lazy.. The temperature on that core never hit 68 while other is hitting 86 max. Do you guy experience such problem?


Might be bad contact from the core to the heat spreader. Would be my best guess.


----------



## Zoroastrian

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *holyking*
> 
> i am working on my custom loop. I am going like that set-up. I can't stress my pc yet until is done. But i am running at 4.7ghz with 2 hours of stress ran on aida64 and the temp is at 86 max. I got one more question. I found my core #3 is bit lazy.. The temperature on that core never hit 68 while other is hitting 86 max. Do you guy experience such problem?


yep i have one lazy core always 8 to 11 C less than the others .


----------



## starmanwarz

How can I set UEFI to be full screen? It doesn't cover my 1080p screen, tried toggling res but doesn't work... Disabled onboard graphics, no luck. Using the latest Beta bios (f8b) but this also was an issue with f4 official.


----------



## Zoroastrian

use F7?


----------



## starmanwarz

F7 Bios or key?







Is this a common issue with beta's?

If I change BIOS I guess I lose the profiles I have saved?


----------



## Zoroastrian

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *starmanwarz*
> 
> F7 Bios or key?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Is this a common issue with beta's?
> 
> If I change BIOS I guess I lose the profiles I have saved?


not sure if its a common problem but i am having no such issues with BIOS f7.

i think u lose your profiles mate


----------



## Forceman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *starmanwarz*
> 
> F7 Bios or key?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Is this a common issue with beta's?
> 
> If I change BIOS I guess I lose the profiles I have saved?


You do lose the profiles. You can save them to a USB stick ahead of time and then reload them from the USB, but I'm not sure how well that works with different BIOSes. I have done it when I re-flashed the same BIOS though.


----------



## starmanwarz

Hmm ok, thanks. Maybe there is an option in the settings I am missing to toggle fullscreen on? When toggling resolution all that happens is the info on the sides (clocks, temps etc) get removed and the main UEFI window get slightly bigger by covering the sides that were removed.

It's not a huge issue, I can work with that, just trying to see if there is a fix or something.


----------



## Zoroastrian

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *WheelZ0713*
> 
> You'll delid but you won't have a crack at 1.4v?
> 
> Do eeeeet!


i have been to 1.42

like i said i can acheive 5ghz ...but it doesnt hold.

I am reluctant to go highre as teh last time i attempted i had to reinstall my OS as it became corrupt somehow...it was a pain in the preverbial to get back on track.

How ever i may try it again with 1.44 ...Cyro how much does teh Bios compensate again ?

if i put 1.44 in will it go over the deadley 1.5 ?


----------



## Cyro999

You'd get ~0.02 higher than set in bios

voltage doesn't suddenly become deadly though, it's more of a scale. To be honest i wouldn't be very happy setting much at all over 1.4 on Haswell for 24/7 operation for years (if you're on water and delidded you can probably afford less caution than me though), but since vcore drops at idle like i wrote a few posts ago i'm more concerned of unsafe ring and VRIN values. I don't actually know of anyone who ran high VRIN 24/7 and nobody's had the retail chips longer than 4 months so who knows if running 2.2vrin for 5k or 10k hours will significantly damage/degrade or kill the chip. Ring; you're probably good at like 1.3 or whatever, but i find it hard to justify pushing it really hard when the gains are so small


----------



## Zoroastrian

Sweet im going to get my 4.7 rock solid

then im going to max out 1.5 vcore to get that 5ghz








im going to leave vrin 2.22
ring at 1.31
uncore 45

To Infinity and ....perhaps the pub or the beach for a nice walk ....







! hehe


----------



## Zoroastrian

4.7 pumped.jpg 2018k .jpg file


So this is my 4.7 and it is rock sold temps are teh highest i have seen since i started
ocing.

Im really happy with this set up it runs BF3 7680 x 1440 with every setting turned ultra including HBAO lighting effect etc

and 64 players never drops below 55FPS even in the heat of battle.

Question is .......do i really want to try for that 5GHZ now i have this in the bag ???


----------



## starmanwarz

Overclock day 2 results:

I started fresh today. Here are all the settings I changed:

Multi 46
Vcore 1.245
Uncore multi 43
Uncore Vring 1.2
CPU VRIN Override LLC Extreme
CPU VRIN Override Voltage 1.85
Memory XMP
C1E, C3, C6/C7 Disabled
EIST Enabled

Run AIDA64 with the above settings but 1.24 Vcore, crashed after 80 minutes.
Run AIDA64 with the above exact settings, crashed after 4 hours 10 minutes









I thought it was going to be stable after a decent amount of hours but it wasn't. Maybe if I add 0.005v to Vcore (for a total of 1.25v) then it should be ok. Or do I have to tweak other settings/voltages?

I feel like I am pretty close to stabilizing it, just need like another day of testing.


----------



## Zoroastrian

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *starmanwarz*
> 
> Overclock day 2 results:
> 
> I started fresh today. Here are all the settings I changed:
> 
> Multi 46
> Vcore 1.245
> Uncore multi 43
> Uncore Vring 1.2
> CPU VRIN Override LLC Extreme
> CPU VRIN Override Voltage 1.85
> Memory XMP
> C1E, C3, C6/C7 Disabled
> EIST Enabled
> 
> Run AIDA64 with the above settings but 1.24 Vcore, crashed after 80 minutes.
> Run AIDA64 with the above exact settings, crashed after 4 hours 10 minutes
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I thought it was going to be stable after a decent amount of hours but it wasn't. Maybe if I add 0.005v to Vcore (for a total of 1.25v) then it should be ok. Or do I have to tweak other settings/voltages?
> 
> I feel like I am pretty close to stabilizing it, just need like another day of testing.


whats your temps doing ?


----------



## starmanwarz

Sorry, forgot to mention temps, probably because they are fine lol.

I never saw them go above 74, they were averaging high 60's/low 70's, max temps were 81-83 across all cores.


----------



## emash

Please help me, i am running my i5 at 4200 with vcore set manually to what results in 1.150V. Running good and stable. The question is: when i set vcore to normal or auto it changes depending on load, but from ~0.7 to 1.25V. So what is better, with vcore drop at idle or without, with lower vcore?? I can't change the 1.25 vcore with drop, because if i set offset -0.1, i have a crash at idle. So do i have to run fixed or dropping vcore? What is better for 24/7


----------



## Forceman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *emash*
> 
> Please help me, i am running my i5 at 4200 with vcore set manually to what results in 1.150V. Running good and stable. The question is: when i set vcore to normal or auto it changes depending on load, but from ~0.7 to 1.25V. So what is better, with vcore drop at idle or without, with lower vcore?? I can't change the 1.25 vcore with drop, because if i set offset -0.1, i have a crash at idle. So do i have to run fixed or dropping vcore? What is better for 24/7


Gigabyte board? If you enable EIST, C1E, C3 and C6/7 it'll drop at idle even when using a manual voltage. Make sure you are checking the voltage with HWInfo or HWMonitor - CPU-Z doesn't show the correct core voltage, it just shows whatever you have entered in the BIOS (so it'll look like it isn't dropping even though it is).


----------



## emash

You are right, i am using open hardware monitor now. My goal is to run 4.2 on lowest vcore with all speed steps and power saving. i tried 4.4 but i can't get windows to load. In uefi i have only two options for vcore offset mode and manual. Auto setting eats s** so... So what do i do? if i set it with offset i have crashes, but on manual it seems to be working. Why offset crashes my system and what is metodology for lowering vcore?


----------



## Alxx

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *starmanwarz*
> 
> Overclock day 2 results:
> 
> Run AIDA64 with the above settings but 1.24 Vcore, crashed after 80 minutes.
> Run AIDA64 with the above exact settings, crashed after 4 hours 10 minutes
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I thought it was going to be stable after a decent amount of hours but it wasn't. Maybe if I add 0.005v to Vcore (for a total of 1.25v) then it should be ok. Or do I have to tweak other settings/voltages?


Your above results point to Vcore. 1.245 is pretty good for 4.6 Ghz (be happy







), why not just set 1.25 and see what happens? Even 1.3 vcore won't harm the chip.
What Error message do you get ?
You could try fine tune Vrin and Vring, but this is time consuming. For me only right amounts of Vrin and Vring brought stability, but my chip is not as good as yours and I need 1.3 Vcore for 4.6 Ghz.


----------



## starmanwarz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Alxx*
> 
> Your above results point to Vcore. 1.245 is pretty good for 4.6 Ghz (be happy
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ), why not just set 1.25 and see what happens? Even 1.3 vcore won't harm the chip.
> What Error message do you get ?
> You could try fine tune Vrin and Vring, but this is time consuming. For me only right amounts of Vrin and Vring brought stability, but my chip is not as good as yours and I need 1.3 Vcore for 4.6 Ghz.


I'm really happy with my chip, I got really lucky









I don't really know what the error message was, I wasn't present when the crash happened and I don't know how to access the minidump files









Yeah I think 1.25 Vcore will do the trick, however I think that 4 hours of AIDA64 might be enough to say that it is "stable", given that most applications don't stress the chip as much. But then again, I'm only a noob on his 2nd overclocking day so what do I know









I have 3 options:

Leave it as it is and be happy with the free performance boost or
Do some fine tuning or
Push the chip to it's limits, given that it is a decent one









Hmmmm....


----------



## Cyro999

Quote:


> then im going to max out 1.5 vcore to get that 5ghz


Get a few profiles and be a little cautious


----------



## Forceman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *emash*
> 
> You are right, i am using open hardware monitor now. My goal is to run 4.2 on lowest vcore with all speed steps and power saving. i tried 4.4 but i can't get windows to load. In uefi i have only two options for vcore offset mode and manual. Auto setting eats s** so... So what do i do? if i set it with offset i have crashes, but on manual it seems to be working. Why offset crashes my system and what is metodology for lowering vcore?


What motherboard? Just use manual, the way Gigabyte has it set up there is no advantage to using anything else since you get voltage drops even in manual.

What are the rest of your settings? What do you have set for uncore/cache speed? What is your Vring? Have you changed anything other than multiplier and Vcore?

You can also check out this thread, there is a lot of activity and Haswell overclocking experience there:
http://www.overclock.net/t/1411077/haswell-overclocking-thread-with-statistics/0_30


----------



## WheelZ0713

So, it would seem i am becoming addicted to the idea of more hurtz.

Let's say, hypothetically, i walk the path of deliding.

If it seems my chip will go much higher but is being throttled because of temps. Is the only risk associated with over volting due to temps?

To put it simply. If i can get up to 5Ghz with 1.45v, but the only thing holding me back is temp. Is there any reason that after dropping the temps this would be an unsafe voltage?

(it's worth noting that i have already put that kinda voltage through it and it is still kicking, i just wound it back because of the temps i was getting.)


----------



## Ali Man

1.45V is quite a bit of volts for haswell even for delidded CPU's.

If I was crazy about speed, for a delidded cpu, I really wouldn't be going above 1.35V, taking into account a very good cooling solution, otherwise forget about it.


----------



## WheelZ0713

So, temps aren't the only concern for that kind of voltage?


----------



## Cyro999

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ali Man*
> 
> 1.45V is quite a bit of volts for haswell even for delidded CPU's.
> 
> If I was crazy about speed, for a delidded cpu, I really wouldn't be going above 1.35V, taking into account a very good cooling solution, otherwise forget about it.




I think limiting to 1.35v is a little bit silly, considering that's^ taken on not the best cooling ("only" high end air, not 4x120/140mm fans on a closed loop or custom water etc) and without delid

With ivy you could push 1.45v or more (friend ran 1.5) with delid and high end air/equivelant and ht if you wanted to, Haswell's really not that much worse for temps at all if you have the right settings i think. Degradation is a concern, but with cool temps i think you're still good a little past 1.4, i wouldn't settle for less with delid and high end cooling, especially if it was a HT off profile or an i5 (much much cooler)

So little data out now though i probably wouldn't run over 1.4 load vcore, ~2.05vrin or ~1.3 ring unless i was willing to accept potential degradation in the relatively near future. That's just feeling though, no data behind that


----------



## WheelZ0713

Oh, i forgot about HT. I read turning that off can drop temps by almost 10 degrees. Might be worth having a crack at. If i can get it stable with HT off, then i would consider deliding to keep HT on. I reckon i would have to push close on 1.45v but i think i am ok with that.

On a side note. Can anyone tell me where i might be able to get cool lab products in AUS? If not can you recommend any other options for paste between the die and heat spreader?


----------



## Cyro999

Quote:


> Oh, i forgot about HT. I read turning that off can drop temps by almost 10 degrees.


It's more than 10c when you're high end (i'd go so far as to say 100c vs 80-85 maybe), my 4.7 ht off @1.32vcore is quite a bit cooler than 4.6 ht on 1.27vcore


----------



## WheelZ0713

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Cyro999*
> 
> It's more than 10c when you're high end (i'd go so far as to say 100c vs 80-85 maybe), my 4.7 ht off @1.32vcore is quite a bit cooler than 4.6 ht on 1.27vcore


Radness. It will be a good indicator of whether i can get to 5ghz when there is no temp throttling.

Are any of these products suitable for putting between the heat spreader an the die if i delid?

http://www.pccasegear.com/index.php?main_page=index&cPath=207_163&zenid=a87935c4ff8c8921723bca041af566b1


----------



## Cyro999

^ask in the delid club


----------



## Ali Man

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Cyro999*
> 
> 
> 
> I think limiting to 1.35v is a little bit silly, considering that's^ taken on not the best cooling ("only" high end air, not 4x120/140mm fans on a closed loop or custom water etc) and without delid
> 
> With ivy you could push 1.45v or more (friend ran 1.5) with delid and high end air/equivelant and ht if you wanted to, Haswell's really not that much worse for temps at all if you have the right settings i think. Degradation is a concern, but with cool temps i think you're still good a little past 1.4, i wouldn't settle for less with delid and high end cooling, especially if it was a HT off profile or an i5 (much much cooler)
> 
> So little data out now though i probably wouldn't run over 1.4 load vcore, ~2.05vrin or ~1.3 ring unless i was willing to accept potential degradation in the relatively near future. That's just feeling though, no data behind that


When talking about running a chip 24/7 under load (at least when I fold), someone with a little sense wouldn't be going over 1.35V, may it be under the best water or air cooling solutions available. Unless It's not being cooled with SS or a chiller, the temps would still rise considerably.

One can run benches on superb cooling with 1.5V or so, but not for 24/7 usage applications, that's what I meant initially.


----------



## Ali Man

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *WheelZ0713*
> 
> Radness. It will be a good indicator of whether i can get to 5ghz when there is no temp throttling.
> 
> Are any of these products suitable for putting between the heat spreader an the die if i delid?
> 
> http://www.pccasegear.com/index.php?main_page=index&cPath=207_163&zenid=a87935c4ff8c8921723bca041af566b1


Not possible, you'd need a really good chip for that, even then it wouldn't be less than 1.35V @ 5Ghz. Long shot.


----------



## Zoroastrian

Just going back a few steps regarding the HT

at 4.7 i have HT set to Auto in Bios

max temp 74C

if it theoretically can increase temps by 15 C
how do i know if HT is kicking in or not on Auto ?

Anyone care to comment on my recent 4.7 seems solid as.
was going to use it as a base to try for 5ghz and push up the
Vcore to 1.45

(but trying to remember to disable HT first !)


----------



## Ali Man

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Zoroastrian*
> 
> Just going back a few steps regarding the HT
> 
> at 4.7 i have HT set to Auto in Bios
> 
> max temp 73C
> 
> if it theoretically can increase temps by 15 C
> how do i know if HT is kicking in or not on Auto ?


Consider it 'ON' on Auto.


----------



## Zoroastrian

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Cyro999*
> 
> Get a few profiles and be a little cautious


Thanks for your support Cyro


----------



## Cyro999

Quote:


> When talking about running a chip 24/7 under load (at least when I fold)


There's a difference between 24/7 OC and folding 24/7

If i 24/7 OC for example, leave system idle all night, lets say i'm up 14 hours, using PC for 10 - the CPU will only be at those vcores for say 2-4 hours (8-17% of the time) and most likely a lot of that time it won't be 100% load across 4 or 8 threads

If i wanted to fold for 4 years, i'd probably be down in 1.3-1.35 load range too

Np Zoro and you probably don't want to disable HT for most usage, It's a pretty big advantage in some applications and a few games. Just so happens that one of the games i bought CPU for doesn't scale past 2 cores and apparently has engine issues with hyperthreading that make me unable to run it anyway, so i have a no HT profile

^You can tell HT is on because you see 4 cores, 8 threads in cpu-z, and the task manager performance tab shows 8 CPU usage graphs instead of 4

4.7 looks ok maybe don't take vrin higher than 2.2 & turbo llc

What do you get if you restart and set cinebench r15 to realtime priority to run cpu bench? I hear you can also do it in safe mode for a few more points


----------



## Zoroastrian

Cool, im going to fine fine fine tune that 4.7 using games this week during the evenings for a couple of hours....then if all goes well im going for the 5ghz on the weekend.


----------



## holyking

hi guys , i found a good patch number L315B347 from TD. 4.5ghz @1.16v , 4.8ghz @1.26 , 4.9ghz @1.37V


----------



## WheelZ0713

Wow, nice.


----------



## Cyro999

Quote:


> 4.8ghz @1.26 , 4.9ghz @1.37V


That's a big jump (0.11v from 1.26 to 1.37 for 100mhz) is that with vrin llc and high vrin?


----------



## holyking

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Cyro999*
> 
> That's a big jump (0.11v from 1.26 to 1.37 for 100mhz) is that with vrin llc and high vrin?


they are not test to be stable. I am currently stressing at 4.5ghz at 1.16. So far highest 77C. The Vring is vcore +0.4 The Northbridge is at 4ghz. LLC extreme. I post more update later. However. To boots to 1.37 with passing benchmark is 1.37vcore. Temperature hits like 87c. it bit too high b/c i only have H2h+ with me. i tried to do 1.44vcore at 5.0 ghz it will crash during benchmark. I think it need like 1.47 to stable. No for me to confirm. However, my goal is 5ghz. I have my custom loop in a few month. I guys know. However i feel this is good batch. The other cpu i got from fry's will not even boot at 1.28vcore @ 4.6. of course Same setting.


----------



## Cyro999

You'll get better scaling upwards towards 1.3-1.4vcore if you increase the VRIN and give vrin LLC

ring is at +0.4v?


----------



## holyking

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Cyro999*
> 
> You'll get better scaling upwards towards 1.3-1.4vcore if you increase the VRIN and give vrin LLC
> 
> ring is at +0.4v?


I don't know what you mean. I try a few chips they range very different vcore when all other the setting they same. I test them for 8 hours Aida 64 @ 4.5ghz
I do # vcore + 0.4 = # vrin override
Cpu ring voltage is around 1.25


----------



## Zoroastrian

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Cyro999*
> 
> There's a difference between 24/7 OC and folding 24/7
> 
> 4.7 looks ok maybe don't take vrin higher than 2.2 & turbo llc
> 
> where do i find turbo for llc ?
> 
> I have Vrin voltage upgrade set to extreme
> 
> the only option i have seen in bios with regards to llc is teh option to have it on HIGH ?
> 
> do you use the OC motherboard cyro or the Sniper ?


----------



## Cyro999

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *holyking*
> 
> I don't know what you mean. I try a few chips they range very different vcore when all other the setting they same. I test them for 8 hours Aida 64 @ 4.5ghz
> I do # vcore + 0.4 = # vrin override
> Cpu ring voltage is around 1.25


Ah was confused a bit

Use higher vrin and set llc for it, like +0.5-+0.6 with turbo/extreme llc for high settings, like 1.4vcore and 2.0vrin + turbo llc, not 1.4vcore and 1.8vrin without llc, you might get better results

^zoro i just meant LLC vrin which you've already got on extreme, turbo is pretty much the same (1 notch down)

I use a ud3h


----------



## Zoroastrian

So i just had another pop at 5ghz
Windows loads no worries
then i go to open first program which is generally real temps ( i wonder why hahah )
and BSOD =(
error 101
at 1.45 Vcore
and at 1.46 Vcore

uncore is 45
vrin 2200
vring 1.31

i also have the cpu graphics setting at the lowest possible setting and voltage. I assumed this would help the chip where i really needed it as i dont need the onboard graphics ... good idea or silly idea?

hey what is teh chip set voltage all abpout ? two menus there one for
PCH IO
and PCH bla bla

what are they ? i have left them at auto ......


----------



## Forceman

Error 101 may be related to VRIN - if you are running 1.45V Vcore what are you using for VRIN? You probably need 2.0+V for that Vcore.

And there is no reason to mess with the chipset voltage, it won't affect overclocking. The integrated GPU should be disabled so changing the freq, etc, shouldn't matter, but doesn't hurt either.


----------



## Zoroastrian

Hi Force
I'm using 2.21 vrin
And 1.31 ring


----------



## Forceman

Was that in your post before and I missed it, or did you edit it in? That's a pretty aggressive VRIN. I don't think I'd run it any higher than that (and I don't know how comfortable I'd feel running that all the time as is), so if the VRIN is causing your 101 error I don't know if you can realistically fix it.

Maybe try lowering the uncore while trying for 5.0 and see if that helps?


----------



## Zoroastrian

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Forceman*
> 
> Was that in your post before and I missed it, or did you edit it in? That's a pretty aggressive VRIN. I don't think I'd run it any higher than that (and I don't know how comfortable I'd feel running that all the time as is), so if the VRIN is causing your 101 error I don't know if you can realistically fix it.
> 
> Maybe try lowering the uncore while trying for 5.0 and see if that helps?


yep reckon i will default the uncore and reduce Vrin to 2.2 ..and perhaps take off the xmp profile on the RAM ?

I think Sin said max Vrin was 2.6 on air ? so i thought 2.2 would be ok.

Temps are still A ok

Might even push Vcore to 1.5 what do you think ?


----------



## Ali Man

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Zoroastrian*
> 
> yep reckon i will default the uncore and reduce Vrin to 2.2 ..and perhaps take off the xmp profile on the RAM ?
> 
> I think Sin said max Vrin was 2.6 on air ? so i thought 2.2 would be ok.
> 
> Temps are still A ok
> 
> Might even push Vcore to 1.5 what do you think ?


In the guide, 2.4V is mentioned as the max VRin on air/water.

I really wouldn't be going 1.5V in 24/7 usage. Hell, I wouldn't even be going close to it. Regardless of what other people may have mentioned, I disagree.

This is coming from a person, who took his 3570K till 5.3Ghz @ 1.760V on air (only because I knew it could be done in cold weather). But I just don't have that same feeling for Haswell.


----------



## Zoroastrian

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ali Man*
> 
> In the guide, 2.4V is mentioned as the max VRin on air/water.
> 
> I really wouldn't be going 1.5V in 24/7 usage. Hell, I wouldn't even be going close to it. Regardless of what other people may have mentioned, I disagree.
> 
> This is coming from a person, who took his 3570K till 5.3Ghz @ 1.760V on air (only because I knew it could be done in cold weather). But I just don't have that same feeling for Haswell.


Yes i know hwree you are coming from mate and before i delidded and added a third radiator i would have not attemted to even try 1.42 vcore.

BUT i am confident that i have tamed the temps, my loop is awesome my software kung fu is poor though !


----------



## Ali Man

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Zoroastrian*
> 
> Yes i know hwree you are coming from mate and before i delidded and added a third radiator i would have not attemted to even try 1.42 vcore.
> 
> BUT i am confident that i have tamed the temps, my loop is awesome my software kung fu is poor though !


Well in that case, if you stay within the limits, then go ahead.


----------



## Zoroastrian

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ali Man*
> 
> Well in that case, if you stay within the limits, then go ahead.


appreciate your help and advice thanks


----------



## Tass666

Hi. Can LLC or PWM Phase Control have something to do with stability?

I'm going mad trying to get ride of 124 BSODs. My system was stable under IBT, Aida and Gaming for 24h without probs but with X264 encode it sometimes goes 124, raising voltages made the BSODs become less frecuent but still happen, so i wonder if LLC or Phase Control could help, i got them to Extreme and Extreme Perfomance. My OC is not high, just to 4,3Ghz CPU, 4Ghz uncore and 2400Mhz RAM, with 1,23Vcore, 1,8Vrin and 1,2 Ring.

Thanks!


----------



## Cyro999

Could be uncore or vcore. You should have llc on anyway, and kinda difficult to tell which if you oc'd them both at the same time


----------



## Forceman

LLC only affects Vrin, and your VRIN looks fine for you Vcore, so I doubt that's you problem. If raising Vcore is helping, you probably just need to bump it a little higher. I'd also drop the RAM speed while you are locking in the CPU overclock.


----------



## Zoroastrian

so guys ...my system is working **** k.
However after the big crash from Ocing and subsequent re-install I am finding that when windows loads up it now takes about 3 minutes before i can open any programmes ?

once he gets going its no problem its just those first few minutes, before i messed with RAID and OCing load up and time to use programmes was virtually zero.

Anyone take a guess on what i have done and a possible remedy?

Im think i have meesed up one of my SSD'd a bit as loading times seem to be slightley longer than before even though in game/program if much faster.


----------



## marsey99

borked the mbr?


----------



## Zoroastrian

Ermmm in English please me old mucker !


----------



## Go Gators!

Doesn't Win8 do some funky stuff with the MBR and UEFI? For some reason I think I remember it being a headache when I first started messing with Win8. You can consult google and see if resetting the MBR helps.


----------



## Ali Man

I think he means "Master Boot Record".


----------



## Tass666

If you install W8 over UEFI it wont use MBR, so, you wont be able to boot the system later if no UEFI mode is selected in BIOS as MBR will be empty.

Something similar goes with AHCI, RAID and IDE modes. If you install Windows with one of those modes, the driver matching the mode will be installed in Windows, so you wont be able to change mode after installation or your system will boot to BSOD until you put back the original mode in BIOS because the OS doesn't have the needed drivers for the drive.


----------



## Zoroastrian

Yep that's what is happening I save my system image in raid config but raid kept crashing :-(
But the only way I could get my is back online was to use the raid image .... Now I have slow start up after windows loads.
Know any fixes for raid ?
I would actually like to go back to ahci but. Can not load windows in that mode ...stuck


----------



## Ali Man

That's a major problem with raid as the Data is stored between both the volumes, so if you're screwed, not only does your saved data go, but you gotta reinstall it from scratch. Raid is also more likely to get corrupt than AHCI.


----------



## marsey99

you really want to have a 3rd drive if you are going to raid or you partition the drives off before you set it up.

i haven't ran an array since i switched to ssd tbh but my last setup had 500gb f3 samsung drives, i had each partitioned off with the first 150 for the array and the rest as raw data. then once the os was installed i would format the rest of the space from dos and each would pop up in windows as its own drive. put the clone on there and it is easy to fix your os









tbh it would be much easier to put your clone on a 3rd drive, save so much hassle.

have you increased the pch voltages any?

it was something i had to do with each drive i added to to the array when i last did it dude. i had 4 in it at 1 point but tbh 3 was maxing out the controller anyway so the 4 went to waste anyway.

how long are we talking about it taking to start up? is it loading windows fine and then just not showing the desktop or taking forever to load up?

if it is an os issue it could be manythings you know, i would start with malwarebytes and see where it took me.


----------



## Zoroastrian

Hi Marsey
Well mate.
Windows desktop loads and appears fast.
BUT
I have to wait 3 to 4 minutes before and programmes will actually load.
I can click on them and initiate them but they all take the same amount of time at start up to load. Eg: if I initiate say. I initiate 3 programmes they will all start up at the same time approx 3 minutes after I initiate . This is only at initial start.
You with me ?
My bios is set to raid however I do not have a raid array set up.
If I try to change my bios to ahci she will not load windows.

EDIT ..and todays word is initiate !


----------



## marsey99

it sounds like its a software issue that to me









i am sure i have read about a way to edit the registry to switch windows from raid to ahci after it's installed if that is what you want but i dont think that will solve this issue


----------



## BlackSmoke

hi guys im just trying for a minor overclock on my z87 ud5 with a i7 4770k. A few weeks ago i managed to get a 4.2ghz overclock just by changing the multiplier to 42. didnt change anything else. CPUZ and HWM showed my voltage was 1.105 on load and drops to 0.79 idle. seems eist and c1e was working perfectly.

So recently i had some software problems and i reformatted my pc. updated bios to f7. Changed multiplier to 42 but this time, cpuz and HWM shows voltage at 1.3v. Eist and c1e is working on auto voltage but seems rather high at 1.3v.

so I manually set the voltage to 1.105v. it boots, but in CPUZ and HWM the voltage does not drop when its idle even though c1e, eist is enabled.

any ideas?


----------



## Zoroastrian

it fixed itself ....loaded up super quick now..............weird
but im still in RAID =( with no raid array set up and i dont want one !
Marsey i will try and find that software to change raid to achi
its not windows matrix is it ?


----------



## marsey99

i think it was a reg edit tbh, and then you change the bios when you restart and bobs your mothers brother you know.

http://answers.microsoft.com/en-us/windows/forum/windows_7-hardware/changing-from-raid-to-ahci/4c94f678-6bd1-48a6-b871-8872c841023a

i think thats the one


----------



## Zoroastrian

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *marsey99*
> 
> i think it was a reg edit tbh, and then you change the bios when you restart and bobs your mothers brother you know.
> 
> http://answers.microsoft.com/en-us/windows/forum/windows_7-hardware/changing-from-raid-to-ahci/4c94f678-6bd1-48a6-b871-8872c841023a
> 
> i think thats the one


nice one Centurian !


----------



## Zoroastrian

so dare i ask ! has anyone achieved a rock solid 4.8 yet ? that will run 24/7 ?

4.7 still for me however i have managed to drop Vcore to 1.39 ( and will try 1.38 tonight)
uncore at 45
with vrin at 2.05
ring is 1.25 (need to check as seems low but thats what HW monitor is saying right now?

cpu score on cinebench is 956

TEMPS after all day gaming max 80C


----------



## BlackSmoke

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BlackSmoke*
> 
> hi guys im just trying for a minor overclock on my z87 ud5 with a i7 4770k. A few weeks ago i managed to get a 4.2ghz overclock just by changing the multiplier to 42. didnt change anything else. CPUZ and HWM showed my voltage was 1.105 on load and drops to 0.79 idle. seems eist and c1e was working perfectly.
> 
> So recently i had some software problems and i reformatted my pc. updated bios to f7. Changed multiplier to 42 but this time, cpuz and HWM shows voltage at 1.3v. Eist and c1e is working on auto voltage but seems rather high at 1.3v.
> 
> so I manually set the voltage to 1.105v. it boots, but in CPUZ and HWM the voltage does not drop when its idle even though c1e, eist is enabled.
> 
> any ideas?


Im out of ideas why voltage wont drop wheb its idle...


----------



## starmanwarz

I am stress testing the CPU with XTU right now, currently about 5 hours in. The board started beeping, debug code was A0. The beeping lasted for only 6-7 minutes, should I be worried? Everything is ok now, debug code A0 still but no beeping, XTU running no problems temps in the low 70's.


----------



## starmanwarz

Hmm it's doing it again, what could it be? I need another 3 hours for the test to finish, do you think I should stop it? This time it doesn't stop, it's going on for about 30 minutes









Edit: One of my case fans was stuck @1551RPM both in HWMonitor and EasyTune, but it is working properly. Could that be the cause of the problem? I haven't set any alarms on in the BIOS though.


----------



## Forceman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BlackSmoke*
> 
> Im out of ideas why voltage wont drop wheb its idle...


Did you set Balanced for your Windows power profile?


----------



## starmanwarz

I started another stress test and after a couple of hours the beeping is back. According to HWMonitor and EasyTune my CPU fan is at 0RPM. Both CPU fans are working fine, so there must be something wrong with the sensor? All health settings are disabled in BIOS.

Any ideas?


----------



## owcraftsman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *starmanwarz*
> 
> I started another stress test and after a couple of hours the beeping is back. According to HWMonitor and EasyTune my CPU fan is at 0RPM. Both CPU fans are working fine, so there must be something wrong with the sensor? All health settings are disabled in BIOS.
> 
> Any ideas?


Maybe a fan is going bad considering it's an intermittent problem. If you replace the fan with a known working one and it still happens then I'd consider an RMA of the motherboard. You just need to figure out which one is causing the problem. GL


----------



## starmanwarz

But all fans are working properly! And after I restart the PC, the readings are fine, correct RPM's etc. Also, all fans are brand new. 2 that came with my Noctua cooler and 3x1200mm Jetflo's which I got last week for my case.For 2 of the case fans I am using the provided "silent mode" adapter (1600RPM down from 2000) because otherwise they can't reach the motherboard.

EDIT: I am not stress testing right now, no beeping or anything but HWMonitor and ET show the CPU fan 0RPM, then changes back to 1330 and it is changing constantly.

EDIT2: I am also getting an error some times when windows is loading, PreSensorDetector has stopped working...


----------



## Ali Man

You guys take way too much emphasis on HWmonitor, may be try some other program?


----------



## BlackSmoke

Yup forceman windows is in balanced mode


----------



## Forceman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BlackSmoke*
> 
> Yup forceman windows is in balanced mode


EIST and C1E are set to enabled (instead of Auto)? Did you enable C3 and C6/7 also? An OS change shouldn't have made any difference, unless it screwed up the power profile somehow.


----------



## BlackSmoke

yes set to enabled. HardwareInfo also shows 1.105 when idle. the thing is if cpu settings are stock, the voltage drops as expected.

the voltage doesnt drop only when i try to overclock or set manual voltage.


----------



## Ali Man

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BlackSmoke*
> 
> yes set to enabled. HardwareInfo also shows 1.105 when idle. the thing is if cpu settings are stock, the voltage drops as expected.
> 
> the voltage doesnt drop only when i try to overclock or set manual voltage.


Are your C-States on 'Auto' or are they 'enabled'?
Also, is power saving on in the bios?


----------



## owcraftsman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *starmanwarz*
> 
> But all fans are working properly! And after I restart the PC, the readings are fine, correct RPM's etc. Also, all fans are brand new. 2 that came with my Noctua cooler and 3x1200mm Jetflo's which I got last week for my case.For 2 of the case fans I am using the provided "silent mode" adapter (1600RPM down from 2000) because otherwise they can't reach the motherboard.
> 
> EDIT: I am not stress testing right now, no beeping or anything but HWMonitor and ET show the CPU fan 0RPM, then changes back to 1330 and it is changing constantly.
> 
> EDIT2: I am also getting an error some times when windows is loading, PreSensorDetector has stopped working...


Have you tried all three fans in that same problem header?

Also which mobo and bios? ud4 & ? ??


----------



## BlackSmoke

C states all enabled, eist the lot. hmmm i dont see power saving option in bios. I even changed from balanced settings to "power saver'" in windows. nothing. no voltage change. any other software to reccomend to monitor voltage other thatn cpuz, hardwaremonitor and hardwareInfo?


----------



## Ali Man

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BlackSmoke*
> 
> C states all enabled, eist the lot. hmmm i dont see power saving option in bios. I even changed from balanced settings to "power saver'" in windows. nothing. no voltage change. any other software to reccomend to monitor voltage other thatn cpuz, hardwaremonitor and hardwareInfo?


You can use Aidas CPUz and the software that came with your motherboard, not sure which one you're using.

Update the bios if not the latest, reset the settings to default and try again.


----------



## Forceman

Yeah, could be the BIOS got screwed up somehow. Try flashing it again and see if that helps.


----------



## owcraftsman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BlackSmoke*
> 
> C states all enabled, eist the lot. hmmm i dont see power saving option in bios. I even changed from balanced settings to "power saver'" in windows. nothing. no voltage change. any other software to reccomend to monitor voltage other thatn cpuz, hardwaremonitor and hardwareInfo?


Your Advanced Power options> whether Balanced set or High Performance under Processor power management should look like this if you want scaling.


----------



## Fgcgt817

Finally my 24/7 is stable, Battlefield4 may come!!

1,343v vcore
39 [email protected] 1,15v vring
1,97v vrin, llc low (llc off freezed in 448k in prime95 27.9)
ram @xmp (1,525v)

http://www.pic-upload.de/view-21072175/4.7---1-343-x2.png.html


----------



## owcraftsman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Bene24*
> 
> Finally my 24/7 is stable, Battlefield4 may come!!
> 
> 1,343v vcore
> 39 [email protected] 1,15v vring
> 1,97v vrin, llc low (llc off freezed in 448k in prime95 27.9)
> ram @xmp (1,525v)


Maybe it's just me but that image is way to small to see no idea what your CPU multi is.


----------



## marsey99

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *owcraftsman*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Bene24*
> 
> Finally my 24/7 is stable, Battlefield4 may come!!
> 
> 1,343v vcore
> 
> 39 [email protected] 1,15v vring
> 
> 1,97v vrin, llc low (llc off freezed in 448k in prime95 27.9)
> 
> ram @xmp (1,525v)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Maybe it's just me but that image is way to small to see no idea what your CPU multi is.
Click to expand...

same here dude, i can't see it either.


----------



## starmanwarz

Took me over a week to get x46 stable but I think I've done it:

x46
1.29Vcore
1.9Vrin
x43 Uncore
1.16Vring
LLC Extreme

x264+ 9hours XTU stable, temps in the high 60's/low 70's


----------



## Zoroastrian

Looks good what cooling do you have ?
Are you satisfied with the 4.6?


----------



## starmanwarz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Zoroastrian*
> 
> Looks good what cooling do you have ?
> Are you satisfied with the 4.6?


Noctua D14

Yeah I am very satisfied, it can probably go higher but I've done enough stress testing and witnessed enough BSOD's for a lifetime lol. Might go for a higher multi in a couple of months, although I don't think I need to


----------



## Zoroastrian

bsod yep i know exactly what you mean !

Im satisfied with my 4.7
im now trying to flash and OC my GPUS
im a gluten for punishment !


----------



## owcraftsman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *starmanwarz*
> 
> Took me over a week to get x46 stable but I think I've done it:
> 
> x46
> 1.29Vcore
> 1.9Vrin
> x43 Uncore
> 1.16Vring
> LLC Extreme
> 
> x264+ 9hours XTU stable, temps in the high 60's/low 70's


Ambients must be getting quit low in where-ever-ville







but nice clock and thanks for sharing results


----------



## Zoroastrian

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *owcraftsman*
> 
> Ambients must be getting quit low in where-ever-ville
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> but nice clock and thanks for sharing results


Yes thats a great OC

amazing the differnece in VCore between a stable 4.6 and a stable 4.7 ! for me anyway !

*ACTUALLY a question for you pros* !









ok

Lets assume Temps are not a problem say we have this awesome cooling that will never let us goover temp (just assume just dream)

My question is

Can VOltage ruin a good OC even though your temps are ok ?

Same for OC ing a GPU ?


----------



## chase11

If what you mean is like will it ruin your cpu quicker? yes. It will degrade and you will most likely have to add more voltage down the road. Depending on how much more voltage you give it tells you how much quicker your processor will go bad.


----------



## Forceman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Zoroastrian*
> 
> My question is
> 
> Can VOltage ruin a good OC even though your temps are ok ?
> 
> Same for OC ing a GPU ?


Yes, voltage is actually what kills the chip, heat just makes it happen faster. So you can run crazy voltage on LN2, but not for long periods of time.

But it would really take quite high voltages to kill a chip in any kind of normal time span, unless you just get very unlucky.


----------



## Zoroastrian

So guys as you probably guessed by all my Newbie questions and such ! that
Im on a mission to build a super fast gaming PC.

And i have reached the limit of my knowledge and am now putting it out there for suggestion on what to add next to bring my system to the next level.

Tell what i have so far :

G1 sniper 5 z87 Mother

4470 k OCed to 4.7Ghz Naked and custome watercooled

1 x Sapphire 7970 Vapor X 6gb Oced to 1200 Core 1680 mem
in crossfire with :

1x 7990 Water cooled OC ed to 1200 Core 1680 mem

Running 3 x monitors in 7680 x 1440

oops wrong thread im still not great with my iphone sorry guys

32 GB corsair dominater platuimun 2400 xmp running at 2450.

full custom loop cooling is no problems 3 large rads in push pulls.

seasonic 1250 gold psu
......................
QUESTION IS !

what can i add to make this beast even grumpier guys i want it SuPeR Grumpy Super fast
Especially for BF3 and BF4
im already running BF3 on Ultra settings however with the MSA x 4 filter on a 64 player i do get some drop in FPS below 59

SO i would like to ssmooth this out, it should nt take much more ...im thinking maybe add another GPU and go Quad fire just so i can get thos e few eextra FPS back.

Prepared to spend another 1 k if i have too.smile.gif


----------



## holyking

I did my stress on 4.7ghz , vrin @ 1.15, vcore @1.235 , uncore 42. Running around 79C with AIDA64. 24 hours passed. what benefit do i get from increase vrin to 1.20 - 1.3?
I still looking for vcore voltage for 4.9ghz. I think 1.31+1.32 is a good temp. with vrin @1.175. i get 90c when stress it, but my 920 would not keep up the heat. Should increase vrin to 1.2+ to get to 5ghz?
want to get to 4.9 and 5ghz,


----------



## Forceman

I assume you mean Vring, not VRIN. Increasing Vring will help you increase the uncore/cache speed, but can also have a beneficial effect on core overclocks as well. You can sometimes trade off an increase in Vring for a decrease in Vcore, depending on the chip.


----------



## holyking

Thank you for the tips. Does lower Vring lower temperatures too? let says Vcore 1.25 with Vrin1.16 vs Vcore 1.25 with Vrin 1.3.


----------



## Forceman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *holyking*
> 
> Thank you for the tips. Does lower Vring lower temperatures too? let says Vcore 1.25 with Vrin1.16 vs Vcore 1.25 with Vrin 1.3.


It does, but it's not all that significant.


----------



## Zoroastrian

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *holyking*
> 
> I did my stress on 4.7ghz , vrin @ 1.15, vcore @1.235 , uncore 42. Running around 79C with AIDA64. 24 hours passed. what benefit do i get from increase vrin to 1.20 - 1.3?
> I still looking for vcore voltage for 4.9ghz. I think 1.31+1.32 is a good temp. with vrin @1.175. i get 90c when stress it, but my 920 would not keep up the heat. Should increase vrin to 1.2+ to get to 5ghz?
> want to get to 4.9 and 5ghz,


I went thru what you are going thru ...i gave up and settled for 4.7

GOOD LUCK tho mate


----------



## Cyro999

Quote:


> SO i would like to ssmooth this out, it should nt take much more ...im thinking maybe add another GPU and go Quad fire just so i can get thos e few eextra FPS back.


Probably nothing, considering bf4 beta was horribly CPU bound and poor performing

Lower your resolution scaling ingame to 40% or set to 1280x720, and benchmark then, it'll tell you the performance level you can't go past because of CPU.

here's mine with 4770k @4.6



^People don't think they're spending nearly as much time below 60fps as they are, because they only look at an FPS meter which runs an average of the last second, which doesn't tell you as much as individual datapoints, i could have quad titans and FPS on the low end would not be any better because of CPU limitations and how the engine runs, unless they improved it massively since i played near start of beta


----------



## klepp0906

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *holyking*
> 
> I did my stress on 4.7ghz , vrin @ 1.15, vcore @1.235 , uncore 42. Running around 79C with AIDA64. 24 hours passed. what benefit do i get from increase vrin to 1.20 - 1.3?
> I still looking for vcore voltage for 4.9ghz. I think 1.31+1.32 is a good temp. with vrin @1.175. i get 90c when stress it, but my 920 would not keep up the heat. Should increase vrin to 1.2+ to get to 5ghz?
> want to get to 4.9 and 5ghz,


4.7 stable at 1.235vcore? Jesus why not go for 5.0 - u have the best chip I have heard of.

For 4.7 I am currently at 1.43 and I can't speak to its stability yet. I just crashed at 14 hours of prime blend at 1.42 so I'm hoping 1.43 does it cause she's really starting to get warm now









I hate prime. I have no doubt I can use the PC problem free, but due to being OCD it will always bug me not passing prime.

I can post well past 5ghz with less voltage than what I'm using to try and get 4.7 stable ffs. I was running 4.8 at less voltage for quite awhile problem free but didn't want to spend the time it took to run prime. I had passed hyper pi and 50 runs of IBT on very high which produces the highest temps I've seen so I assumed I was good.

Of course now I know that to not be the case. I wish we knew what the issue is with prime and these chips. Fwiw my chip failed prime at stock.


----------



## Zoroastrian

Hi Cyro
Mate they did really improve the coding or whatever right in the last few days of the beta. It was probably 30% better if not more.


----------



## Cyro999

Hm well i'd have to see it, and frametime graph etc. You already have 2.5x as much GPU horsepower as me, and i was held back heavily by CPU when i was trying to get framerate consistently over 60 or towards 100 - so increasing that further probably wouldn't help you much. What are your GPU's clocked at btw?


----------



## Zoroastrian

1180 cores
1680 mems
on all three

Edit

1160

1180 all three


----------



## Zoroastrian

hey Cyro , i think i have been monitoring my temps incorrectly =/
I have been using real temp and been quoting the max value that ever gives me ...however im now using it in conjunction with MSI fo rCPU temps and i can see that those are temp spikes that last like 1 second if that and are about 20 minutes apart.

My consistent temps at load are 50 to 55 C

reckon i should try to push her a bit harder now ? or are those spikes serious enough to stick where im at ?


----------



## Cyro999

Check your average temps on each core with hwinfo

you can reset it when you put cpu under load, then it'll give average and max values like this


----------



## Doug2507

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *klepp0906*
> 
> 4.7 stable at 1.235vcore? Jesus why not go for 5.0 - u have the best chip I have heard of.
> 
> For 4.7 I am currently at 1.43 and I can't speak to its stability yet. I just crashed at 14 hours of prime blend at 1.42 so I'm hoping 1.43 does it cause she's really starting to get warm now
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I hate prime. I have no doubt I can use the PC problem free, but due to being OCD it will always bug me not passing prime.
> 
> I can post well past 5ghz with less voltage than what I'm using to try and get 4.7 stable ffs. I was running 4.8 at less voltage for quite awhile problem free but didn't want to spend the time it took to run prime. I had passed hyper pi and 50 runs of IBT on very high which produces the highest temps I've seen so I assumed I was good.
> 
> Of course now I know that to not be the case. I wish we knew what the issue is with prime and these chips. Fwiw my chip failed prime at stock.


Why do you need to be P95 stable longer than 14hrs??

If you could run x48 at less voltage problem free why run x47 at a higher voltage?


----------



## Zoroastrian

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Cyro999*
> 
> Check your average temps on each core with hwinfo
> 
> you can reset it when you put cpu under load, then it'll give average and max values like this




Getting random bsod 101 errors generally when in transition from program or start of new game ... I'm think lower the uncore. I'm not sure if it's a placebo type effect but 4.8 when running really does appear to be of superior performance ....momentary spikes in temp but they are neverore than a split second.
Too hot ? i pushed it up to 4.8 .....


----------



## Lagpirate

hey you guys, I am EXTREMELY green when it comes to intel and i am looking to start my first overclock on haswell. I had a quick question first though. What kinda of voltages do your chips run at bone stock? Mine is set to 1.148v core voltage. That seems a little high for stock clocks, but i honestly have no idea. I am hoping some of you guys can chime in and shed some light on the subject.


----------



## Zoroastrian

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Lagpirate*
> 
> hey you guys, I am EXTREMELY green when it comes to intel and i am looking to start my first overclock on haswell. I had a quick question first though. What kinda of voltages do your chips run at bone stock? Mine is set to 1.148v core voltage. That seems a little high for stock clocks, but i honestly have no idea. I am hoping some of you guys can chime in and shed some light on the subject.


I think it varies mate:
I had a good one apparently at 1.01 Stock


----------



## Zoroastrian

Hey Cyro ! sorry man i didn't realize my HWM didn't have average temps !

Please check this is at 4.7ghz

4-5 hours solid BF3 (i have no life)


----------



## Doug2507

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Zoroastrian*
> 
> 4-5 hours solid BF3 (i have no life)


4-5hrs solid...that's the good life!


----------



## Cyro999

Looks pretty decent!


----------



## Zoroastrian

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Cyro999*
> 
> Looks pretty decent!


Sweet ! ....erm ...now what ?


----------



## Jaeger7704

I have an I5 4670K and till now (i own this cpu for a month) i tried 4,5 ghz with 1,25v. Temps are very good with NOCTUA NH-D14 and AC MX-4,like 30 C' idle and max 65 C' in BF3 multiplayer.
Can i run this overclock daily-use,or my chip can alterate due to increased voltage on the core?


----------



## Noupoi

Does anyone know what the on/off toggles next to a lot of the sliders in the UEFI do? I'm trying to figure out why my OC is unstable, and if it's because I have all of the toggles for voltage adjustments on off?


----------



## Cyro999

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jaeger7704*
> 
> I have an I5 4670K and till now (i own this cpu for a month) i tried 4,5 ghz with 1,25v. Temps are very good with NOCTUA NH-D14 and AC MX-4,like 30 C' idle and max 65 C' in BF3 multiplayer.
> Can i run this overclock daily-use,or my chip can alterate due to increased voltage on the core?


It's fine, but bad overclocking practice! You should definately research and play with the other voltages some, and at least, figure out how good your chip is so you're sure that you're not using 1.25v for an overclock that requires 1.15v, etc
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Zoroastrian*
> 
> Sweet ! ....erm ...now what ?


Now we get skype and game!


----------



## Zoroastrian

hey NOupi i would like to know that too !


----------



## Noupoi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Zoroastrian*
> 
> hey NOupi i would like to know that too !


Just took a closer took, and the tooltip seems to suggest that it's an override that lets you enter higher or lower voltages than normal. Seems like that's not the problem with my OC!


----------



## Gero2013

hey guys,
trying to OC an i7 4770k on a Z87X-UD3H

I am using
Profile #1 Basic Profile:

I change the multiplier and VCore, and set LLC to Extreme.

But whenever I set Ring Voltage to 1.150V it BSODs before getting to Win7.

Does anyone know why?

The specific setting was 42x, 1.116V
With the Ring Voltage left at a stock 1.050V it loads into Windows fine, it's unstable though (BF3 crashes to BSOD after 2mins)

Any tips appreciated !


----------



## Cyro999

Ring voltage at stock will probably be auto and increase. 1.1 or 1.15 are too little for 4.2ghz uncore on my cpu

stabilize core then uncore after


----------



## Gero2013

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Cyro999*
> 
> Ring voltage at stock will probably be auto and increase. 1.1 or 1.15 are too little for 4.2ghz uncore on my cpu
> 
> stabilize core then uncore after


hey thanks, ok, so when I set Ring Voltage manually it's too little, but when it's on auto it increases itself to be enough, did I get that right?
EDIT: actually I can't set it on auto, it's just always on 1.050V. But I just tried 45x and VCore 1.325V and it booted stable and passed some initial 5 min test....

"stabilize core then uncore after"
can you elaborate on that, I haven't got to the uncore yet...


----------



## Cyro999

You said your uncore was above 3.4ghz, it's wise to get your cpu stable with the core multiplier you want and set uncore to 3.4ghz (not the 3.5-4.0 of auto uncore clock, or above) until you have done that


----------



## Forceman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Noupoi*
> 
> Does anyone know what the on/off toggles next to a lot of the sliders in the UEFI do? I'm trying to figure out why my OC is unstable, and if it's because I have all of the toggles for voltage adjustments on off?


They apply that setting immediately, instead of on the restart.


----------



## Gero2013

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Cyro999*
> 
> You said your uncore was above 3.4ghz, it's wise to get your cpu stable with the core multiplier you want and set uncore to 3.4ghz (not the 3.5-4.0 of auto uncore clock, or above) until you have done that


I never the touched the uncore so far, its set by default at 3.5GHz....
So I had to change the Ring Voltage for 4.6GHz. But below that I just used the default 1.050V...
tbh I am a noob in OCing and I have no idea what this Ring Voltage does....
I mean could I get lower VCore voltages when I increase the Ring Voltage, or is it purely there to stabilise the CPU at a certain minimum VCore voltage?

these are the initially stable OC I got using this guide. I used Profile 1. Didn't touch the uncore. Tests were 5min of Prime95 and 5min of Battlefield 3.
http://abload.de/image.php?img=ocstable3cy8h.jpg
Is this a bad CPU?


----------



## Cyro999

Set vrin llc to a high level and step waaay back on vcore, and also set uncore to 34x and ring voltage to like 1.1 or 1.15, 5 min is hardly a stress test, see http://www.overclock.net/t/1411077/haswell-overclocking-thread-with-statistics/0_20


----------



## Gero2013

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Cyro999*
> 
> Set vrin llc to a high level and step waaay back on vcore, and also set uncore to 34x and ring voltage to like 1.1 or 1.15, 5 min is hardly a stress test, see http://www.overclock.net/t/1411077/haswell-overclocking-thread-with-statistics/0_20


ok I tried that,
4.6GHz, 1.300V VCore, 34x uncore, 1.150V Ring
it crashed instantly when I started Prime95, am I doing something wrong?

wait, doesnt the guide say the uncore should be increased?

Yeah I've seen the thread...I check what people got and assumed my CPU was average.
Will stress test overnight with Prime95!


----------



## Cyro999

I meant check the stress tests there and discussion of other stuff such as VRIN. Ask if you're unsure about stability or voltages


----------



## Gero2013

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Cyro999*
> 
> I meant check the stress tests there and discussion of other stuff such as VRIN. Ask if you're unsure about stability or voltages


Ok, so basically I should ask all the other questions over in the other thread?


----------



## Zoroastrian

H
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Cyro999*
> 
> It's fine, but bad overclocking practice! You should definately research and play with the other voltages some, and at least, figure out how good your chip is so you're sure that you're not using 1.25v for an overclock that requires 1.15v, etc
> Now we get skype and game!


ey

Cyro ! For sure mate ! Hehe Will install this weekend


----------



## gportela89

So I just got my new mobo a couple of days ago... and I'm new to overclocking btw.... and on the first boot (no windows installed nothing..) in the BIOS it showed me that the VCore was at about ~1.4V ... and I was wondering isn't that a tad to high for a supposedly "stock" value? I was getting a temp of 40+ Celcius ... so I turned it down played a bit with following this reference guide got windows installed and whatnot... now im at 4.2ghz and getting max temps around 70C using prime95... My main question is if those temperatures for these conditions are something to be expected or too high?

Right now this rig is still air cooled and I am currently using a Noctua NH U12P, but I noticed that the one fan that's connected to the mobo CPU_FAN* reaches 1300 rpm while the other thats connected to the CPU_OPT* gets to only 800 rpm... why is that? and/or is there a way to change that? ..tried changing on the options in BIOS already but no success...

Thanks.

4.2 Ghz.png 179k .png file


----------



## amtbr

Can someone help me out getting my Core Voltage to drop while idling? I have finalized my OC and I have gotten the core speed to run at 800mhz on idle, but the core voltage doesn't drop.

I have enabled C3 and EIST. I have disabled C6/C7 and C1E. Turbo is set on auto.

I also have the windows power plan set to balanced.

What am I missing here? Thanks!


----------



## Cyro999

How are you measuring vcore, lot of stuff doesn't grab it properly. Hwinfo is probably the most consistent


----------



## Forceman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *amtbr*
> 
> Can someone help me out getting my Core Voltage to drop while idling? I have finalized my OC and I have gotten the core speed to run at 800mhz on idle, but the core voltage doesn't drop.
> 
> I have enabled C3 and EIST. I have disabled C6/C7 and C1E. Turbo is set on auto.
> 
> I also have the windows power plan set to balanced.
> 
> What am I missing here? Thanks!


Pretty sure you need to enable C1E - EIST is the frequency, and C1E is the voltage. Plus the software issue Cyro pointed out.


----------



## amtbr

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Forceman*
> 
> Pretty sure you need to enable C1E - EIST is the frequency, and C1E is the voltage. Plus the software issue Cyro pointed out.


I enabled C1E. I am using both HWInfo and CPU-Z for the vcore, neither show it dropping when the core speed drops to 800mhz.

Any other ideas?

Also, something is funky with either my OC or these settings in particular. As soon as I went back to enabling the power saving features (EIST, C1E, etc...) I have started getting random BSODs in W7 when doing simple tasks like browsing the web. As soon as I disable all the features, BSODs go away.


----------



## Ali Man

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *amtbr*
> 
> I enabled C1E. I am using both HWInfo and CPU-Z for the vcore, neither show it dropping when the core speed drops to 800mhz.
> 
> Any other ideas?
> 
> Also, something is funky with either my OC or these settings in particular. As soon as I went back to enabling the power saving features (EIST, C1E, etc...) I have started getting random BSODs in W7 when doing simple tasks like browsing the web. As soon as I disable all the features, BSODs go away.


Have you switched bioses? or are you running the same bios that came with the mobo?


----------



## Radeon89

Hi guys,

I'm trying to reach the wall of 5.2Ghz with the following settings but windows 7 crashes after I press ENTER into the login page.

CPU VRIN Override LLC: Extreme
CPU VRIN Override Voltage: 2.411v
VCore: 1.46v
Ring Voltage: 1.35v
CPU Multiplier: 52x
BCLK: Auto
Turbo: Auto
C1E, C3, C6/C7, and EIST: All Disabled

I also tried to manually disable the integrated GPU but with no success.

Phanteks PH-TC14PE is currently my air cooler.

Is there anything else that I can do to breach the 5.2Ghz wall?

ps: I would not like to further increase the aforesaid voltages considered that I'm using an air cooler.

Thanks for your help!


----------



## Doug2507

Is this a wind up?

If not i'd seriously recommend dropping your VRIN down or post back in a couple of days when the chip's dead!

Are those readings taken with a DMM or from BIOS????

What are you bring to achieve? Just boot to windows? Pi run?

All on air?!?!?!?!

NUTS!


----------



## Cyro999

The VRIN is really extreme yea. Other volts are just a bit edgy/high if delidded. I was just expressing my concern earlier with running 2.1-2.2vrin because of it's 24/7 nature, as far as i know you shouldn't NEED anywhere near that amount (2.45)


----------



## Radeon89

I did not say that I'm just looking for a SuperPI, nothing else.

I placed the voltges accordingly to the first post and as I said just for run SuperPI.

Is not my intention to keep that voltages on 24/7.

The cpu is not delidded.

Voltages are read from the bios.

Any idea?

Thanks


----------



## Doug2507

You'd need to ask the LN2 guys what VRIN they're running at. 2.4v+ seems like a lot! I'd even be curious if the vcore you have is safe on air without delid for a run, although if temps are good it might not matter? Might be worth posting in the Pi thread.

Are these voltages taken with a multimeter off the board?

Either way let us know how you get on!


----------



## Zoroastrian

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *amtbr*
> 
> I enabled C1E. I am using both HWInfo and CPU-Z for the vcore, neither show it dropping when the core speed drops to 800mhz.
> 
> Any other ideas?
> 
> Also, something is funky with either my OC or these settings in particular. As soon as I went back to enabling the power saving features (EIST, C1E, etc...) I have started getting random BSODs in W7 when doing simple tasks like browsing the web. As soon as I disable all the features, BSODs go away.


Hi mate
I'm not sure if this will help but. I had an issue where no matter what I set in BiOS I would always get 3.5 ghz when I Boited into windows.
A reinstall of windows fixed this problem.
I know it's a pain and it seems weird. But tats what was happening.
Good luck


----------



## amtbr

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ali Man*
> 
> Have you switched bioses? or are you running the same bios that came with the mobo?


Running F7...

So #1 re-enabling the power saving features won't drop the vcore, just the core clock and # 2 re-enabling the power saving features causes random BSODs (I get IRQ not equal, dxdiag errors, etc...).

***


----------



## ikjadoon

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Zoroastrian*
> 
> what can i add to make this beast even grumpier guys i want it SuPeR Grumpy Super fast
> Especially for BF3 and BF4
> im already running BF3 on Ultra settings however with the MSA x 4 filter on a 64 player i do get some drop in FPS below 59
> 
> SO i would like to ssmooth this out, it should nt take much more ...im thinking maybe add another GPU and go Quad fire just so i can get thos e few eextra FPS back.
> 
> Prepared to spend another 1 k if i have too.smile.gif


You might not like this answer, but BF3 uses 6-core CPUs quite well:


Review: http://chipreviews.com/main-feature/main-news/frostbite-2s-limit-6-core-performance-in-battlefield-3/5/ . I would think BF4 would also use 6-cores well, too.

I thought about upgrading to a 6-core, but the cheapest from Intel is $570, which is too pricey for me and I would need substantially more cooling to get a great overclock. But, I think it will help your frames much more than another GPU.


----------



## Zoroastrian

thats good info i see they have HT off..............any particular reason do you think ?

What is the highest perfomance 6 core atm ? will that fit in my g1 sniper 5 Mother board ? i guess i will have to go thru the delidding process again lol

anyone wanna buy a delidded 4770k ?


----------



## Ali Man

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *amtbr*
> 
> Running F7...
> 
> So #1 re-enabling the power saving features won't drop the vcore, just the core clock and # 2 re-enabling the power saving features causes random BSODs (I get IRQ not equal, dxdiag errors, etc...).
> 
> ***


So this has been happening his day 1?
And also resetting everything to default values from the bios doesn't change anything either?


----------



## ikjadoon

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Zoroastrian*
> 
> thats good info i see they have HT off..............any particular reason do you think ?
> 
> What is the highest perfomance 6 core atm ? will that fit in my g1 sniper 5 Mother board ? i guess i will have to go thru the delidding process again lol
> 
> anyone wanna buy a delidded 4770k ?


I'm not sure exactly why HT off performs better, but HT does have its own overhead. More than likely, DICE hasn't really coded the game to take advantage of it because, theoretically, it should perform at least equally or better.

Eeek. Right: that's why the answer isn't a happy one.







You'll need a new motherboard, as Z87 is LGA 1150. But, Intel's 6-core CPUs are only on the LGA 2011 socket. The fastest, technically, is the i7-4960X (retails for $1050). But, if you know how to overclock, which I think you've gotten the hang of, haha, the $580 i7-4930K should perform almost identically. It's just a 200MHz difference in stock clocks. The i7-4960X does have 15MB of cache vs the i7-4930K's 12MB, but I don't think cache size has made a difference in gaming quite a long time.


----------



## Zoroastrian

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ikjadoon*
> 
> I'm not sure exactly why HT off performs better, but HT does have its own overhead. More than likely, DICE hasn't really coded the game to take advantage of it because, theoretically, it should perform at least equally or better.
> 
> Eeek. Right: that's why the answer isn't a happy one.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You'll need a new motherboard, as Z87 is LGA 1150. But, Intel's 6-core CPUs are only on the LGA 2011 socket. The fastest, technically, is the i7-4960X (retails for $1050). But, if you know how to overclock, which I think you've gotten the hang of, haha, the $580 i7-4930K should perform almost identically. It's just a 200MHz difference in stock clocks. The i7-4960X does have 15MB of cache vs the i7-4930K's 12MB, but I don't think cache size has made a difference in gaming quite a long time.


Thanks mate well i think i will do that on my next build =)

I still have to finsih off the lighting in my current build and post it for visuals on here for you all to comment on !


----------



## Cyro999

bf3 and bf4 are different engine-wise, keep that in mind. I think HT-on is a performance benefit for bf4 on a quad core


----------



## panzer948

Hopefully not a dumb question. I just bought the Z87X-D3H MB with the I5-4670K processor. Plan on starting my build tomorrow and am looking forward to using the guide on the first page of this thread to OC. However, I noticed the OP used a I7 processor, while most that have posted to the thread have the same. Can the OC settings shown here for the I7 be more or less the same as I can apply to my Bios using the I5? I plan on keeping it rather mild at about 4.5 or 4.6 at the most. Probably just rely on XMP profiles for the memory, which is Gskill DD3-1600CL9-9-9-24 1.50v (2 sets of 4 GB).


----------



## Forceman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *panzer948*
> 
> Hopefully not a dumb question. I just bought the Z87X-D3H MB with the I5-4670K processor. Plan on starting my build tomorrow and am looking forward to using the guide on the first page of this thread to OC. However, I noticed the OP used a I7 processor, while most that have posted to the thread have the same. Can the OC settings shown here for the I7 be more or less the same as I can apply to my Bios using the I5? I plan on keeping it rather mild at about 4.5 or 4.6 at the most. Probably just rely on XMP profiles for the memory, which is Gskill DD3-1600CL9-9-9-24 1.50v (2 sets of 4 GB).


Yep, it's all exactly the same.


----------



## corsair0801

Hi,

I am currently trying to find a stable oc for my 4670K on my Ga-Z87-UD3H board.

During my tests I've noticed that while I am stress testing my cpu at 100% load eg with aida64, prime95 or IBT I always get 0.012 v more on my VCore than I set in Bios. I measured this using hwmonitor, cpuid and easy tune.

I then tried to force my cpu to the voltage I entered in bios by setting llc to low and disabling all power saving options. Offset mode is disabled too.
Unfortunately this didn't change a thing and my vcore is still 0.012 volts above the value I set in bios when under load.

This is my first serious oc and I am pretty sure I missed some option, I just don't know which one.

Thanks for your help!


----------



## Cyro999

Quote:


> I then tried to force my cpu to the voltage I entered in bios by setting llc to low and disabling all power saving options.


Vcore goes ~0.02 above what you set (VID) by design.

LLC is not for Vcore on haswell, it is for your VRIN, a different voltage.


----------



## Ali Man

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Cyro999*
> 
> Vcore goes ~0.02 above what you set (VID) by design.
> 
> LLC is not for Vcore on haswell, it is for your VRIN, a different voltage.


But there's no VRin monitoring software?


----------



## Cyro999

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ali Man*
> 
> But there's no VRin monitoring software?


VRIN can be seen in Hwinfo for me. A lot of boards don't have the best sensors


----------



## Ali Man

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Cyro999*
> 
> VRIN can be seen in Hwinfo for me. A lot of boards don't have the best sensors


I really don't consider that a reliable program, was hoping for something more solid.


----------



## Doug2507

Use a multimeter.


----------



## Cyro999

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ali Man*
> 
> I really don't consider that a reliable program, was hoping for something more solid.


It seems super reliable for gigabyte, all of the volts are correct or very close to it, i was told from guy with multimeter that everything was within like 0.02v of software too. Hwinfo has everything, what's unreliable about it?


----------



## Forceman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *corsair0801*
> 
> Hi,
> 
> I am currently trying to find a stable oc for my 4670K on my Ga-Z87-UD3H board.
> 
> During my tests I've noticed that while I am stress testing my cpu at 100% load eg with aida64, prime95 or IBT I always get 0.012 v more on my VCore than I set in Bios. I measured this using hwmonitor, cpuid and easy tune.
> 
> I then tried to force my cpu to the voltage I entered in bios by setting llc to low and disabling all power saving options. Offset mode is disabled too.
> Unfortunately this didn't change a thing and my vcore is still 0.012 volts above the value I set in bios when under load.
> 
> This is my first serious oc and I am pretty sure I missed some option, I just don't know which one.
> 
> Thanks for your help!


They all give that additional little bit of voltage. It appears to be some kind of LLC built in to the FIVR.


----------



## klepp0906

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *starmanwarz*
> 
> Took me over a week to get x46 stable but I think I've done it:
> 
> x46
> 1.29Vcore
> 1.9Vrin
> x43 Uncore
> 1.16Vring
> LLC Extreme
> 
> x264+ 9hours XTU stable, temps in the high 60's/low 70's


What are your IBT temps? Ever check? Prime stable at those voltages? Prime is the devil. I have been working on stability a good month and patience is thinning. May have to settle for 4.6 myself, 4.6 takes 1.26 for stability, 4.7 takes a massive 1.43 (cept prime, have gone as high as 1.5 with issues) and 4.8 1.53 doesn't handle prime still. Chip makes me wanna cry. Or punch myself for not going with a 7 series 6 core. I digress.


----------



## Zoroastrian

I am stable at 4.7 with 1.39 vcore 45 uncore
1.25 ring
2.01 rin.

Still getting bsod 101 on trying for 4.8 hmm


----------



## Gero2013

where is this adaptive option on a Z87X-UD3h that everyone keeps talking about?


----------



## Forceman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Gero2013*
> 
> where is this adaptive option on a Z87X-UD3h that everyone keeps talking about?


Gigabyte doesn't use it. Just set a manual voltage and enable the power savings, and it'll drop on idle anyway.


----------



## Gero2013

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Forceman*
> 
> Gigabyte doesn't use it. Just set a manual voltage and enable the power savings, and it'll drop on idle anyway.


ok great, thanks

btw when you reach states where you can boot into Win but Prime95 crashes after 30s, do you start modifying ring voltage or do you keep increasing vCore until you can run Prime95 for say 15mins?


----------



## Forceman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Gero2013*
> 
> ok great, thanks
> 
> btw when you reach states where you can boot into Win but Prime95 crashes after 30s, do you start modifying ring voltage or do you keep increasing vCore until you can run Prime95 for say 15mins?


Depends on your settings. If you've set the ring to something fairly low, like 36x or something, then it is probably Vcore. But bumping Vring can also help stability, even with low ring speeds. I'd set 1.15V for Vring and leave it set to 36x or something - that should pretty much take it out of the equation and you can focus on Vcore.


----------



## Gero2013

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Forceman*
> 
> Depends on your settings. If you've set the ring to something fairly low, like 36x or something, then it is probably Vcore. But bumping Vring can also help stability, even with low ring speeds. I'd set 1.15V for Vring and leave it set to 36x or something - that should pretty much take it out of the equation and you can focus on Vcore.


Oh ok, well my stock uncore mult is 35x so I just left it at that and never touched it.

Then when Prime95 ran for a few mins (before crash) at 46x / 1.26vCore / 1.125vRing I decided to increase vRing to 1.150 and suddenly I got a really good state!

And VRIN, I just lowered it from 1.9V to 1.8V at 46x / 1.26vCore / 1.150vRing
Will that even make a difference, or can I even go as low as 1.66V, so 0.4V above vCore as per guide?
I mean does lowering VRIN make *any* difference at all?


----------



## Forceman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Gero2013*
> 
> Oh ok, well my stock uncore mult is 35x so I just left it at that and never touched it.
> 
> Then when Prime95 ran for a few mins (before crash) at 46x / 1.26vCore / 1.125vRing I decided to increase vRing to 1.150 and suddenly I got a really good state!
> 
> And VRIN, I just lowered it from 1.9V to 1.8V at 46x / 1.26vCore / 1.150vRing
> Will that even make a difference, or can I even go as low as 1.66V, so 0.4V above vCore as per guide?
> I mean does lowering VRIN make *any* difference at all?


Just watch out, because leaving Vring at the stock 35x makes it turbo to 39x under load. But it sounds like increasing the Vring took care of it anyway.

Lowering VRIN can reduce temps a little, but going too low can adversely affect stability as well. If you are at 1.8V I'd just leave it there, no real benefit from going lower than that. It's really > 0.4 above, as in don't let it be lower than that, so I don't think I'd want to go all the way down to 1.66V. I believe stock is around 1.7V.


----------



## Cyro999

My stock VRIN is 1.8 and i think you shouldn't go too far down, but manually controlling it and having turbo llc is nice


----------



## Gero2013

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Cyro999*
> 
> My stock VRIN is 1.8 and i think you shouldn't go too far down, but manually controlling it and having turbo llc is nice


My stock VRIN ist 1.8V, ok I'll just leave it at that for now and maye fiddle around with it later.

I ran Prime95 for 15mins on it, IBT even passed 5 times on Very High, BF4 ran for 20mins.

Do you guys think this is going to be a workable state?
I will try to run 20 passes of x264 overnight


----------



## t0tum

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Gero2013*
> 
> My stock VRIN ist 1.8V, ok I'll just leave it at that for now and maye fiddle around with it later.
> 
> I ran Prime95 for 15mins on it, IBT even passed 5 times on Very High, BF4 ran for 20mins.
> 
> Do you guys think this is going to be a workable state?
> I will try to run 20 passes of x264 overnight


Hi.
If its small fft test then 15min is ok. You could do better though, some blocks, which just fall outside small fft test range will come up in blend test after hours and fail. Its better to manually set something like 10k - 40k range with 90% mem usage and just run those.
IBT is obsolete for haswell, better run this, but watch out for temps: http://www.xtremesystems.org/forums/showthread.php?201670-LinX-A-simple-Linpack-interface&p=5213086&viewfull=1#post5213086


----------



## panzer948

Good OC guide. Been 3 years since my last build and OC'ing. What are people using now to compare overall speed results The latest PCMark or something different? Looking forward to comparing numbers with my default settings, OC settings and other users.


----------



## Gero2013

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *t0tum*
> 
> Hi.
> If its small fft test then 15min is ok. You could do better though, some blocks, which just fall outside small fft test range will come up in blend test after hours and fail. Its better to manually set something like 10k - 40k range with 90% mem usage and just run those.
> IBT is obsolete for haswell, better run this, but watch out for temps: http://www.xtremesystems.org/forums/showthread.php?201670-LinX-A-simple-Linpack-interface&p=5213086&viewfull=1#post5213086


It was large FFTs, I kinda got stuck on that option since I started using it for heat right at the beginning

I thought IBT was based on Linpack?


----------



## Zoroastrian

Hi guys just thought I would mention

Battlefield 4 is nuking my 4.7 ghz overclock I get bsod during exit and entry loading into a new map after every 3 or 4 complete games.
Looks like a temperature spike is cause ing the bsod 101 I am trying to lower bring and core very gradually to try and maintain 4.7 but I may have to drop to 4.6.
But it's just these split second spikes in heat ... They are a worry.


----------



## owcraftsman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Zoroastrian*
> 
> Hi guys just thought I would mention
> 
> Battlefield 4 is nuking my 4.7 ghz overclock I get bsod during exit and entry loading into a new map after every 3 or 4 complete games.
> Looks like a temperature spike is cause ing the bsod 101 I am trying to lower bring and core very gradually to try and maintain 4.7 but I may have to drop to 4.6.
> But it's just these split second spikes in heat ... They are a worry.


Hard to help really, unless this is just a random comment, since you have no rig specs listed however if you are using PWM fans and or pump it may be time to manually control there speed set all to 100% and see if the spikes are tamed enough to keep you in the game pun intended.


----------



## panzer948

Hoping someone can give me some advice or suggestions on manually OC'ing my Z87x-D3H, I5-4670K with 8Gig of Gskill Ram. I followed this guide closely using the two profiles listed on Page 1 as follows:


Profile 1: CPU Freq. of 45, Vcore of 1.30, VRing of 1.15, CPU VRIN Overide of 1.8, CPU VRIN Loadline Calibration of Extreme and disabled C1E, C3, C6/C7.
Profile 2: CPU Freq. of 44, Vcore of 1.29, VRing of 1.2, CPU VRIN Overide of 1.7, CPU VRIN Loadline Calibration of Extreme and disabled C1E, C3, C6/C7.
For both both of the above, I also had XMP turned on for my memory to Profile 1, which correctly matched my Mem of 9 9 9 24. I didn't change the Uncore or other items listed in the more advanced section.

However, at either of these settings my CPU would not even boot into Windows and would sometimes get hung up in the Bios load screen until I would do a cold boot. Disabling XMP did not help. I then tried the Auto Performance Upgrade of 40 and 80%. The 80% mode also failed to boot into windows but happily at 40% and XMP enabled to Profile 1 I could load windows. Ran Prim95 torture test for over an hour with no errors. Also did the 3DMark and PC Mark benchmarks and got about a 10% to 5% boost respectively in performance from stock (included OC'ing my GPU, which I only did after I got the successful system OC).

However, I feel I could still get more out of this. Going by my CPU Status in BIOS, this auto mode has me running at a CPU Core Ratio of 44 (not bad) but with high CPU Vcore of 1.404 and a CPU VRIN of 1.75. My CPU temp at idle in BIOS is 34. So... I was wondering if my problem with my manual OverClock was using a voltage too low for my system. Would one think that I could go back and manually set it to 45 or 46 with voltages somewhere between those listed in Profile 1/2 and those set by the auto OC?

Thanks for any advice.


----------



## Forceman

Yes, you probably need more voltage. Many chips need more than 1.30V for 45.


----------



## Zoroastrian

i would put my specs up but i can not figure out how to do it


----------



## owcraftsman

Logged in at top right click on RIG BUILDER


----------



## Gero2013

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *panzer948*
> 
> Hoping someone can give me some advice or suggestions on manually OC'ing my Z87x-D3H, I5-4670K with 8Gig of Gskill Ram. I followed this guide closely using the two profiles listed on Page 1 as follows:
> 
> 
> Profile 1: CPU Freq. of 45, Vcore of 1.30, VRing of 1.15, CPU VRIN Overide of 1.8, CPU VRIN Loadline Calibration of Extreme and disabled C1E, C3, C6/C7.
> Profile 2: CPU Freq. of 44, Vcore of 1.29, VRing of 1.2, CPU VRIN Overide of 1.7, CPU VRIN Loadline Calibration of Extreme and disabled C1E, C3, C6/C7.
> For both both of the above, I also had XMP turned on for my memory to Profile 1, which correctly matched my Mem of 9 9 9 24. I didn't change the Uncore or other items listed in the more advanced section.
> 
> However, at either of these settings my CPU would not even boot into Windows and would sometimes get hung up in the Bios load screen until I would do a cold boot. Disabling XMP did not help. I then tried the Auto Performance Upgrade of 40 and 80%. The 80% mode also failed to boot into windows but happily at 40% and XMP enabled to Profile 1 I could load windows. Ran Prim95 torture test for over an hour with no errors. Also did the 3DMark and PC Mark benchmarks and got about a 10% to 5% boost respectively in performance from stock (included OC'ing my GPU, which I only did after I got the successful system OC).
> 
> However, I feel I could still get more out of this. Going by my CPU Status in BIOS, this auto mode has me running at a CPU Core Ratio of 44 (not bad) but with high CPU Vcore of 1.404 and a CPU VRIN of 1.75. My CPU temp at idle in BIOS is 34. So... I was wondering if my problem with my manual OverClock was using a voltage too low for my system. Would one think that I could go back and manually set it to 45 or 46 with voltages somewhere between those listed in Profile 1/2 and those set by the auto OC?
> 
> Thanks for any advice.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Forceman*
> 
> Yes, you probably need more voltage. Many chips need more than 1.30V for 45.


Did you just put in those profiles right away?
Normally you would incrementally increase the multiplier / voltage until you reach a "stable" point


----------



## panzer948

Yea I added them all at one time. I thought that was okay since I wasn't doing any of the advanced steps. Since I am also running a GTX 760 video card, should I turnoff the on board graphics. Can't see why I need that using up CPU and memory.

For now I am just running the auto OC at 40%. Plays Bioshock Infinite real smooth at max. graphics. Plus I am using Gigabytes OCII for OC my 760 GPU. The only thing that irritates me about the graphics OC software is that I will not hold settings after booting back into Windows. I have to choose my profile again. They should at least give us the option to do so.


----------



## brandon88tube

I'm looking at getting the z87-oc with an i5- 4670k, but as for ram I am at a loss. I want to get at least 16gb @ 2 x 8gb or 32gb @ 4 x 8gb. What seems to be the top ram for overclocking on this board or at least can someone give me the top 3 with their reasons? I'm hoping to get this soon because my current Q6600 with 4gb of ddr2 can't handle the newer games that I just got.


----------



## ikjadoon

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *panzer948*
> 
> Yea I added them all at one time. I thought that was okay since I wasn't doing any of the advanced steps. Since I am also running a GTX 760 video card, should I turnoff the on board graphics. Can't see why I need that using up CPU and memory.
> 
> For now I am just running the auto OC at 40%. Plays Bioshock Infinite real smooth at max. graphics. Plus I am using Gigabytes OCII for OC my 760 GPU. The only thing that irritates me about the graphics OC software is that I will not hold settings after booting back into Windows. I have to choose my profile again. They should at least give us the option to do so.


Right, I think you can turn off the onboard GPU. I have mine on because I'm superstitious and I heard one guy post that it helped with his overclock. But...maybe now I'll turn it off; I hate seeing it in Device Manager (I don't install its drivers in fear that it'll conflict with NVIDIA's).

Also...uh...why don't you use Precision X or MSI Afterburner to overclock your GPU? I know Precision X has a "Start with Windows" option so you don't have to keep re-entering the OC. Pretty sure AB does, too.


----------



## Zoroastrian

Actually while we are chatting about profiles.
Is there a new ram upgrade list ? I'm specially looking for one on the 2400 dominator platinums.


----------



## ScottyP

I have a few questions, because I'm a newbie OCer and would just like to make sure I'm doing it right... does anyone know how much adaptive volts can go above what you put in for vcore? I am have MSI Z87 GD-65 and am stressing with override volt for vcore, but would like it to go down during idle, etc.

So far the only stress I've done is the one in Intel Extreme Tuning Utility. I got a BSOD @ 1.23v 4.6ghz but passed an 8 hour test for 4.6ghz @ 1.24v, I also put vccin to 1.9v and want to try to OC uncore next, then RAM. For the passed test I had my RAM @ 1333mhz 1.5v and uncore was left on auto.

What's the safest manual volt for vccin? I want to make sure my 1.24v is safe on adaptive mode, too.









What starting point would you suggest for OCing my uncore? What ring volts do you suggest for trying to get 4.2ghz uncore? I'm not gonna go crazy with my OC at first, because I'm new and will try to maximize once I can get a stable 4.6ghz 24/7 OC and feel more comfortable with OCing.









Also, is XMP good to use, or would I be better off OCing my memory manually? I have the Trident X 2x8GB 2400mhz CAS10 kit.

my rig is the one in my sig.


----------



## Ali Man

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ScottyP*
> 
> I have a few questions, because I'm a newbie OCer and would just like to make sure I'm doing it right... does anyone know how much adaptive volts can go above what you put in for vcore? I am have MSI Z87 GD-65 and am stressing with override volt for vcore, but would like it to go down during idle, etc.
> 
> So far the only stress I've done is the one in Intel Extreme Tuning Utility. I got a BSOD @ 1.23v 4.6ghz but passed an 8 hour test for 4.6ghz @ 1.24v, I also put vccin to 1.9v and want to try to OC uncore next, then RAM. For the passed test I had my RAM @ 1333mhz 1.5v and uncore was left on auto.
> 
> What's the safest manual volt for vccin? I want to make sure my 1.24v is safe on adaptive mode, too.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> What starting point would you suggest for OCing my uncore? What ring volts do you suggest for trying to get 4.2ghz uncore? I'm not gonna go crazy with my OC at first, because I'm new and will try to maximize once I can get a stable 4.6ghz 24/7 OC and feel more comfortable with OCing.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Also, is XMP good to use, or would I be better off OCing my memory manually? I have the Trident X 2x8GB 2400mhz CAS10 kit.
> 
> For VRing or Uncore, a good starting point would be 1.200V for 4.2Ghz.
> my rig is the one in my sig.


Adaptive overvolts the VCore when certain instruction sets are used e.g. AVX2 during stressful situations. Your Vcore, however, should be going down on idle even on manual VCore. But then comes the difference factor between different motherboards of how they react towards CPU's in terms of Idling, VCore and power state settings.

VCCIN if isn't giving you a 'clock watch dog' BSOD or 101's, then for that VCore, even 1.800V is fine. That's what I've kept for mine, even though your chip seems to be better than mine or the average bunch.

It's always good to use the XMP as a starting point for memory overclocking, unless you know exactly what timing/voltage to change, then you could do manual.


----------



## Blauwhuid

Hallo,

I am running a XM-d3H motherboard in a ft03 right now with a 4670k and a H80i. I have a OC of 4,4 ghz right now with 1,24 volt and 1,1 Ring volt. Not sure if I want to go much higher because of extra fan noise to cool the CPU. I am hitting 78 temp max in AIDA 64. Lower temp is always better.

I am just not sure what Uncore adds to the performance of the PC. Can any1 explain to me what it does when it is at a higher clock?


----------



## Ali Man

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Blauwhuid*
> 
> Hallo,
> 
> I am running a XM-d3H motherboard in a ft03 right now with a 4670k and a H80i. I have a OC of 4,4 ghz right now with 1,24 volt and 1,1 Ring volt. Not sure if I want to go much higher because of extra fan noise to cool the CPU. I am hitting 78 temp max in AIDA 64. Lower temp is always better.
> 
> I am just not sure what Uncore adds to the performance of the PC. Can any1 explain to me what it does when it is at a higher clock?


In one sentence, the uncore is the clock speed of the 'cache' part of the processor. As Haswell packs twice the cache bandwidth, compared to Sandy, Ivy, it really doesn't need to run at the same speed as the Core as it can attain either the same or a little better performance even at lower clocks.


----------



## Blauwhuid

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ali Man*
> 
> In one sentence, the uncore is the clock speed of the 'cache' part of the processor. As Haswell packs twice the cache bandwidth, compared to Sandy, Ivy, it really doesn't need to run at the same speed as the Core as it can attain either the same or a little better performance even at lower clocks.


So should I have the uncore at 4 ghz if it is possible stable at the same volt? Or does that add nothing to the performance?


----------



## Forceman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Blauwhuid*
> 
> So should I have the uncore at 4 ghz if it is possible stable at the same volt? Or does that add nothing to the performance?


Uncore adds very little to performance. Do not trade core speed for uncore speeds (for example, you'd rather run 45/35 than 44/42). Your best bet is to lock the uncore at something like 36x and then find your max core overclock you are comfortable with. Then you can try raising the uncore to see how high that will go - but it is best to work them independently, since the uncore can cause crashes and make it harder to find your good core overclock.


----------



## Ali Man

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Blauwhuid*
> 
> So should I have the uncore at 4 ghz if it is possible stable at the same volt? Or does that add nothing to the performance?


If it's stable at the same volt, then you can surely keep it at that and move on to the core clock.


----------



## Blauwhuid

I got a 4,5 ghz stable now at 1,238 volt. Did a 1 hour AIDA 64. Temps did a max of 83 and stayed there for 20 minutes. I kept de uncore at 35, will see if I can get it to 40 stable.


----------



## Cyro999

Uncore setting of 35x is 40x under load on gigabyte boards..


----------



## cryonix

hi everyone ,

i have a 4670k CPU and GBT Z87 D3H motherboard

i am pretty new with OC , thats my bios

Multiplier : 4,5x
Uncore : 4,0x
Vcore : 1,27v (i think i have a bad CPU, i cant stable under this voltage @ 4.5 Ghz)
CPU VRIN LLC : Extreme
CPU VRIN Override Voltage : 1,9v (is it way too high or ?)
Vring : 1,2v
All power saving modes ares disabled

after 4 hours stress test with AIDA64, my temps are below 75° C ... is this OC a bad one or is it okay ? are my settings and temps okay ?

by the way, for stabilization should i use also prime95 ? or aida64 test is pretty enough . some guys are saying that it can be harmfull for haswell gen. so i am just using aida64 and IBT


----------



## Ali Man

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cryonix*
> 
> hi everyone ,
> 
> i have a 4670k CPU and GBT Z87 D3H motherboard
> 
> i am pretty new with OC , thats my bios
> 
> Multiplier : 4,5x
> Uncore : 4,0x
> Vcore : 1,27v (i think i have a bad CPU, i cant stable under this voltage @ 4.5 Ghz)
> CPU VRIN LLC : Extreme
> CPU VRIN Override Voltage : 1,9v (is it way too high or ?)
> Vring : 1,2v
> All power saving modes ares disabled
> 
> after 4 hours stress test with AIDA64, my temps are below 75° C ... is this OC a bad one or is it okay ? are my settings and temps okay ?
> 
> by the way, for stabilization should i use also prime95 ? or aida64 test is pretty enough . some guys are saying that it can be harmfull for haswell gen. so i am just using aida64 and IBT


If you're stable at those settings then you're fine, shouldn't need to worry much.

For the VRin, you can bring that down between 1.820V-1.850V.


----------



## cryonix

wow, in Prime95 in 5 Min one worker had stopped. it says FATAL ERROR , hardware failure ? whats going on ?


----------



## Ali Man

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cryonix*
> 
> wow, in Prime95 in 5 Min one worker had stopped. it says FATAL ERROR , hardware failure ? whats going on ?


You need more VCore bro, basically it failed the test.


----------



## cryonix

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ali Man*
> 
> You need more VCore bro, basically it failed the test.


hmm, then its ****ty ,i thought that 1,27v is pretty high for 4,5 Ghz . its really bad .. but thanks i thought a second my cpu is broken


----------



## Ali Man

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cryonix*
> 
> hmm, then its ****ty ,i thought that 1,27v is pretty high for 4,5 Ghz . its really bad .. but thanks i thought a second my cpu is broken


Lol nah man, these take a tough beating before ever being broken down like that. It's hard to find a good chip.

To completely stabilize my 4770K @ 4.5Ghz, it needs 1.280V.... Every chip varies.


----------



## noiseordinance

Howdy. Just put together my first Win7 / Hackintosh build using the following components:

- Intel 4770K
- Gigabyte Z87X-UD4H
- Corsair Vengeance LP 16GB (2x8, stock timing is 10-10-10-27)
- Noctua NH-D14 air cooler
- Fractal Design Define R4 case

I did a slight overclock on a Core2Duo system back in the day, but am otherwise a newb. I'm not looking to push this system very hard as this is primarily for music production in OSX with a bit of gaming in Win7, but I figure this setup can comfortably run a small overclock without risking stability. Right now I have it OC'd to 4.2 GHz and am sitting between 50-60 C while running AIDA64, and around 30 C at idle with no problems. Here's my UEFI settings... I bolded the settings I changed from default. Everything else is pretty much default:

Performance boost: Auto
CPU base clock: Auto
Host clock value: 100MHz
CPU Upgrade: Auto
*CPU clock ratio: 42*
CPU frequency: 4.20GHz

CPU VRIN external override: 1.800 (Auto)
*CPU Vcore: 1.107 (1.111)*
CPU RING voltage: 1.050 (Auto)
_Everything else in voltage control is set to auto_

*XMP: Profile 1*
Memory upgrade: Disabled
System memory multiplier: 16 (Auto)
Memory frequency: 1600MHz
Performance enhance: Turbo
DRAM timing selectable: Quick
Profile DDR voltage: 1.50V
*Channel A timing: 10-10-10-27* (I manually entered these since that's the rated speed)

Does this look like a stable setup? Could I possibly go to 4.5GHz without risking stability too much? I'm sure I probably included too much information here, but not sure what is relevant and what is not. Thank you kindly for anyone willing to evaluate my setup.


----------



## Ali Man

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *noiseordinance*
> 
> Howdy. Just put together my first Win7 / Hackintosh build using the following components:
> 
> - Intel 4770K
> - Gigabyte Z87X-UD4H
> - Corsair Vengeance LP 16GB (2x8, stock timing is 10-10-10-27)
> - Noctua NH-D14 air cooler
> - Fractal Design Define R4 case
> 
> I did a slight overclock on a Core2Duo system back in the day, but am otherwise a newb. I'm not looking to push this system very hard as this is primarily for music production in OSX with a bit of gaming in Win7, but I figure this setup can comfortably run a small overclock without risking stability. Right now I have it OC'd to 4.2 GHz and am sitting between 50-60 C while running AIDA64, and around 30 C at idle with no problems. Here's my UEFI settings... I bolded the settings I changed from default. Everything else is pretty much default:
> 
> Performance boost: Auto
> CPU base clock: Auto
> Host clock value: 100MHz
> CPU Upgrade: Auto
> *CPU clock ratio: 42*
> CPU frequency: 4.20GHz
> 
> CPU VRIN external override: 1.800 (Auto)
> *CPU Vcore: 1.107 (1.111)*
> CPU RING voltage: 1.050 (Auto)
> _Everything else in voltage control is set to auto_
> 
> *XMP: Profile 1*
> Memory upgrade: Disabled
> System memory multiplier: 16 (Auto)
> Memory frequency: 1600MHz
> Performance enhance: Turbo
> DRAM timing selectable: Quick
> Profile DDR voltage: 1.50V
> *Channel A timing: 10-10-10-27* (I manually entered these since that's the rated speed)
> 
> Does this look like a stable setup? Could I possibly go to 4.5GHz without risking stability too much? I'm sure I probably included too much information here, but not sure what is relevant and what is not. Thank you kindly for anyone willing to evaluate my setup.


With Haswell, every 100Mhz bump in frequency would determine how good your chip actually OC's with some constant VCore. So the only way to know it is if you try it, however, seeing that the average OC of Haswell isn't too high due to the large variance of OC'ing potential between chips, not too much can be guaranteed in that scenario. Your VRin is what gives you your stability factor, depending upon the amount of VCore and other voltages are at.


----------



## noiseordinance

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ali Man*
> 
> With Haswell, every 100Mhz bump in frequency would determine how good your chip actually OC's with some constant VCore. So the only way to know it is if you try it, however, seeing that the average OC of Haswell isn't too high due to the large variance of OC'ing potential between chips, not too much can be guaranteed in that scenario. Your VRin is what gives you your stability factor, depending upon the amount of VCore and other voltages are at.


Thanks much for the reply. I'll keep the VRin in mind if I end up increasing the Vcore and multiplier. Is it safe to say that if the temp remains below 85C and can run AIDA64 for many hours straight, it can be considered stable? Is there anything I should be doing with my RAM besides manually setting the factory clock timings? Thanks again... this is the fastest computer I've ever used.


----------



## Ali Man

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *noiseordinance*
> 
> Thanks much for the reply. I'll keep the VRin in mind if I end up increasing the Vcore and multiplier. Is it safe to say that if the temp remains below 85C and can run AIDA64 for many hours straight, it can be considered stable? Is there anything I should be doing with my RAM besides manually setting the factory clock timings? Thanks again... this is the fastest computer I've ever used.


Your welcome and yep, Aida stresses all components of the processor, so a couple of hours should definitely do it.

If your memory comes with an XMP profile, you can just enable it and it would automatically set all the default values for the memory to run at, including voltage.


----------



## noiseordinance

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ali Man*
> 
> Your welcome and yep, Aida stresses all components of the processor, so a couple of hours should definitely do it.
> 
> If your memory comes with an XMP profile, you can just enable it and it would automatically set all the default values for the memory to run at, including voltage.


I saw in the pictures at the beginning of this thread that the author has a preset shown for Corsair Vengeance memory, but for some odd reason mine does not include it. In fact, I've got only half the amount of memory presets shown for my Z87X-UD4H. Argh....


----------



## Cyro999

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *noiseordinance*
> 
> I saw in the pictures at the beginning of this thread that the author has a preset shown for Corsair Vengeance memory, but for some odd reason mine does not include it. In fact, I've got only half the amount of memory presets shown for my Z87X-UD4H. Argh....


Not all vengeance RAM is the same, presets are not awesome either. Your sticks will have either frequency/timings/voltages listed for them or an XMP profile which is individual to them


----------



## Ali Man

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *noiseordinance*
> 
> I saw in the pictures at the beginning of this thread that the author has a preset shown for Corsair Vengeance memory, but for some odd reason mine does not include it. In fact, I've got only half the amount of memory presets shown for my Z87X-UD4H. Argh....


Well in that case, you can always manually put in the voltage and timings, as long as you know them...


----------



## Blauwhuid

I am getting a weird thing when I have me CPU clocked at 4,5 ghz and 1,25 volts playing Bf4. After a minute or 15 my computer just shuts down without any error. I have every thing new and a Aida is running just fine. When playing bf4 my cpu is at a bout 64% use. Might it be that Aida adds extra volts 1,27 to the CPU so it is fine in the test? But when not running it is not getting enough volts to the cpu? Right now I am running my CPU at 4,2 ghx at 1,117 volts and everything is fine


----------



## Cyro999

Quote:


> I am getting a weird thing when I have me CPU clocked at 4,5 ghz and 1,25 volts playing Bf4. After a minute or 15 my computer just shuts down without any error.


Just go up a little on volts, Haswell's known to just shut down or restart if you're on edge of stability


----------



## Ali Man

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Blauwhuid*
> 
> I am getting a weird thing when I have me CPU clocked at 4,5 ghz and 1,25 volts playing Bf4. After a minute or 15 my computer just shuts down without any error. I have every thing new and a Aida is running just fine. When playing bf4 my cpu is at a bout 64% use. Might it be that Aida adds extra volts 1,27 to the CPU so it is fine in the test? But when not running it is not getting enough volts to the cpu? Right now I am running my CPU at 4,2 ghx at 1,117 volts and everything is fine


Would you happen to know the error code?


----------



## Cyro999

Quote:


> After a minute or 15 my computer just shuts down without any error.


Quote:


> Would you happen to know the error code?


It happens, I've seen









Didn't check bluescreenviewer or event viewer etc to see what was registered if anything - but whenever i got what looked like power just dropping, it was fixed 100% with etc +0.01vcore


----------



## Zoroastrian

I would test your OC on BF3 rather than BF4 mate. So many weird things still haps with bf4
I occasionally get a red screen of death still even after the patch and driver updates.
It actually was running pretty crap on my system and I was running 4.7 with 32 ram at. 2400. With three 7970's and it still was clunky ! So I changed os to 8.1 from windows 7 64 bit and it's much much smoother not perfect but it will do .
Good luck


----------



## Zoroastrian

So guys what's the latest how high has anyone got stable ? And new tweaks or variables that help stabilise ?
I'm adding a new radiator to my loop soya well try and break my 4.7


----------



## Cyro999

I'm working on 4.7!

Kinda scary with quad-gpu's for you - are you monitoring your water temps so that you know how much it's affected by running four GPU's?

A simple way to test this would be to run a reproducable CPU test, say like an hour using the x264 stress test loop (in the haswell oc thread w/ statistics) and then when it's done, record max cpu temps per core.. Then run a gpu test that has low cpu load or something that'll max loads on all of your GPU's - give it like half an hour to heat the water* (with your rad fans on whatever you'd normally have) and then run the CPU test again with the GPU's running in the background, recording max temps.

*Honestly i have little idea how long this takes! 10 min might heat it to the balancing point where heat in is the same as heat out - but then again it might take an hour to get to a stable point. I'm not really sure or educated here

*pokes again for skype install* ;p


----------



## Blauwhuid

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Cyro999*
> 
> Just go up a little on volts, Haswell's known to just shut down or restart if you're on edge of stability


Thanks, when I can be bother to have another go at OC it to 4,5 I will add the extra volts. Right now everything is running smooth at 4,2 so I will keep that for now.


----------



## Ali Man

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Cyro999*
> 
> It happens, I've seen
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Didn't check bluescreenviewer or event viewer etc to see what was registered if anything - but whenever i got what looked like power just dropping, it was fixed 100% with etc +0.01vcore


It's always good to check the code man. With me, it mostly happened and restarted randomly in the bios with error 55. I knew the reason was with the memory as it happened quite a bit when running it at 2800Mhz or above. Using the 125Mhz strap, and at 2750Mhz, I never had that problem. The only time when I usually don't get an error code is when too less volts are going to the uncore, so the system freezes, so I gotta restart it, losing the bsod code, but I guess its alright after I already knew what the problem was.


----------



## Cyro999

Quote:


> It's always good to check the code man.


I didn't consider that there would be an error code when system just drops like someone pulled the plug, but it wouldn't have helped anyway because it only happened when vcore was almost almost there but not quite

good to check, though


----------



## Zoroastrian

Hey Cyro i will install Skype mate i have just been having nightwmare with my OS upgrading from windows 7 pro to window 8 and then windows 8.1 in the last few weeks ! each bloomin time i have to reinstall my programmes !

Im now trying to figure out how to acheive a backup forsytem image for windows 8.1 its well weird ! but Bf4 runs awesome on 8.1 for me !

Then i m going to move into another room in my house as i have outgrown the one im in !

especially as im adding external RADS ! hehe namely the Phobya extreme with 9 120 SP fans on the wee beasty hehe ! wont be long mate.


----------



## Cyro999

Boss!


----------



## lawson67

Hi can anyone help me i have the latest f7 bios a i7-4770k CPU on a gigabyte dh3 motherboard 750watts seasonic gold psu and my settings are
cpu muti 44x
cpu vcore 1.24v
vrin 2.00v
ring cache 1.25v
3d power setting extreme
i have not touched the power savers yet like EIST or C3 ...C6/C7...what settings do u guys recommend for these all dissembled or some enabled or some off?
i can benchmark all night long on AIDA65 and PASS! with my ring cache muti set at 35 which will set it to 4.0ghz on the turbo
However when i play BF4 i will with my ring cache over 30x i get a 0x124 incorrectable error not far into the game
does the ring ratio matter much can i leave at 30x and still have an increase in performance?
or can someone check my setting and give me with the F7 bios a template bunch of settings to use for a 4.40ghz setting?
i am getting at my wits end and feel like i am running around chasing my tail with this bloody Ci have tried all the voltages going upping vrin to 2.1...vcore as far as 1.30....but it has something to do with the ring cahce muti i know that but i dont know what to with it from here to make it stable and keep it within 500mhz away from my over clock as i dont want to bottleneck my CPU....as for BF4 i know its a new game and all that..... however it plays fine when its NOT overclocked so anyone thinking its the game cos its new!.... i ask you to play it NOT overclocked and ask yourself is your CPU really as stable as you would like to think cos i have run and passed all the benchmarks IBT, AIDA67, intel extreme stresstest OCC but still fails on the bigest benchmark BF4...
Anyhow can some one please give a template for an over clock of 4.4ghz with the F7 bios including all setting power-saving settings everything so i can work from there cos i feel i am getting something wrong and there must be a stable way to bring up my cache multi....BTW yes my windows power setting are balanced....and a big thankyou to anyone that can help me....


----------



## athlon 64

I have a question. I'm running an intel 4570 with a gigabyte z87m-d3h. When all 4 cores are under 100 prime95 load my cpu runs at 3.4ghz. Because it reaches the 84w tdp limit so it won't boost up to 3.6 ghz. I was wondering is it possible to remove the tdp limit so he can allways run all 4 cores up to 3.6 ghz. I did find the tdp wattage and amperage setting in the bios. Default is 84/95 , i have set it both up to 250 but my cpu now won't go over 3.2 ghz because it got limited to 75w. So i tried upping thw limit but it got lowered. Is this normal or the new F8 bios from gigabyte is bugged?

Also is it possible to make my system fan headers be pwm controller by the cpu temp, not by the system temp?

And yeah. Can someone link me F7 bios for my gigabyte z87m-d3h ? Gigabyte seems to give me the option only to download the F8 bios...


----------



## Cyro999

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lawson67*
> 
> Hi can anyone help me i have the latest f7 bios a i7-4770k CPU on a gigabyte dh3 motherboard 750watts seasonic gold psu and my settings are
> cpu muti 44x
> cpu vcore 1.24v
> vrin 2.00v
> ring cache 1.25v
> 3d power setting extreme
> i have not touched the power savers yet like EIST or C3 ...C6/C7...what settings do u guys recommend for these all dissembled or some enabled or some off?
> i can benchmark all night long on AIDA65 and PASS! with my ring cache muti set at 35 which will set it to 4.0ghz on the turbo
> However when i play BF4 i will with my ring cache over 30x i get a 0x124 incorrectable error not far into the game
> does the ring ratio matter much can i leave at 30x and still have an increase in performance?
> or can someone check my setting and give me with the F7 bios a template bunch of settings to use for a 4.40ghz setting?
> i am getting at my wits end and feel like i am running around chasing my tail with this bloody Ci have tried all the voltages going upping vrin to 2.1...vcore as far as 1.30....but it has something to do with the ring cahce muti i know that but i dont know what to with it from here to make it stable and keep it within 500mhz away from my over clock as i dont want to bottleneck my CPU....as for BF4 i know its a new game and all that..... however it plays fine when its NOT overclocked so anyone thinking its the game cos its new!.... i ask you to play it NOT overclocked and ask yourself is your CPU really as stable as you would like to think cos i have run and passed all the benchmarks IBT, AIDA67, intel extreme stresstest OCC but still fails on the bigest benchmark BF4...
> Anyhow can some one please give a template for an over clock of 4.4ghz with the F7 bios including all setting power-saving settings everything so i can work from there cos i feel i am getting something wrong and there must be a stable way to bring up my cache multi....BTW yes my windows power setting are balanced....and a big thankyou to anyone that can help me....


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lawson67*
> 
> Hi can anyone help me i have the latest f7 bios a i7-4770k CPU on a gigabyte dh3 motherboard 750watts seasonic gold psu and my settings are
> cpu muti 44x
> cpu vcore 1.24v
> vrin 2.00v
> ring cache 1.25v
> 3d power setting extreme
> i have not touched the power savers yet like EIST or C3 ...C6/C7...what settings do u guys recommend for these all dissembled or some enabled or some off?
> i can benchmark all night long on AIDA65 and PASS! with my ring cache muti set at 35 which will set it to 4.0ghz on the turbo
> However when i play BF4 i will with my ring cache over 30x i get a 0x124 incorrectable error not far into the game
> does the ring ratio matter much can i leave at 30x and still have an increase in performance?
> or can someone check my setting and give me with the F7 bios a template bunch of settings to use for a 4.40ghz setting?
> i am getting at my wits end and feel like i am running around chasing my tail with this bloody Ci have tried all the voltages going upping vrin to 2.1...vcore as far as 1.30....but it has something to do with the ring cahce muti i know that but i dont know what to with it from here to make it stable and keep it within 500mhz away from my over clock as i dont want to bottleneck my CPU....as for BF4 i know its a new game and all that..... however it plays fine when its NOT overclocked so anyone thinking its the game cos its new!.... i ask you to play it NOT overclocked and ask yourself is your CPU really as stable as you would like to think cos i have run and passed all the benchmarks IBT, AIDA67, intel extreme stresstest OCC but still fails on the bigest benchmark BF4...
> Anyhow can some one please give a template for an over clock of 4.4ghz with the F7 bios including all setting power-saving settings everything so i can work from there cos i feel i am getting something wrong and there must be a stable way to bring up my cache multi....BTW yes my windows power setting are balanced....and a big thankyou to anyone that can help me....


Lower your VRIN to 1.8 and lower ring volts too to ~1.15 or 1.2, then try to get uncore to work at 34x multi. Bf4 could need more vcore than adia, so add 0.025 there to be safe. You could try +0.1 on digital IO too, but it's probably not neccesary


----------



## lawson67

Hairy gamer did you ever sort this out i am right where you was then...i can pass all the benchmark tests for hours on end ...but when i start gaming.. IT ALL GOES WRONG....SO FRUSTRATED!


----------



## lawson67

OK i will try that, also i PM forceman and he told me to drop my volts on ring to 1.15 and i up the Vcciod to +0.05 on all 3 of them up which i have done and i can now up the uncore to 36 and play without a BSOD however the game will just lock up now after a while now but it seems to have stoped the 124 errors for now...but lowering volts seems to be the way forward right now....also with my multi set at 4.4ghz and the uncore at 3.6 i felt in the game as if it was not as smooth game play and i think this could be where the uncore is bottlenecking the cpu?...do you find this?...or have you found away to raise your uncore....i am on page 80 or something of this guide and maybe you guys have worked all the problems out by this page and if you have please tell me them ALL!!!.. as hgaswell is driving me insane lol...anyhow i will try your setting now


----------



## lawson67

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Cyro999*
> 
> Lower your VRIN to 1.8 and lower ring volts too to ~1.15 or 1.2, then try to get uncore to work at 34x multi. Bf4 could need more vcore than adia, so add 0.025 there to be safe. You could try +0.1 on digital IO too, but it's probably not neccesary


OK i will try that, also i PM forceman and he told me to drop my volts on ring to 1.15 and i up the Vcciod to +0.05 on all 3 of them up which i have done and i can now up the uncore to 36 and play without a BSOD however the game will just lock up now after a while now but it seems to have stoped the 124 errors for now...but lowering volts seems to be the way forward right now....also with my multi set at 4.4ghz and the uncore at 3.6 i felt in the game as if it was not as smooth game play and i think this could be where the uncore is bottlenecking the cpu?...do you find this?...or have you found away to raise your uncore....i am on page 80 or something of this guide and maybe you guys have worked all the problems out by this page and if you have please tell me them ALL!!!.. as haswell is driving me insane lol...anyhow i will try your setting now
BTW Forceman told me to enable all the power settings which is what i did i haope thats still correct....i set them all from auto to enable EIST, C6/C7 ,...C STATES etc the lot all to enable.

OK i have just loaded your setting and i can pass all the beachmarks with most of my setting i find the best benchmark for haswell is BF4 so ill give that a go and report back....and thank you so much for your help....i feel like i been going mad trying to get this chip stable...i can pass any benchmark for 12 hours...i just have not been able to play bloody games on it....anyhow lets give BF4 another....ill report back...


----------



## lawson67

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lawson67*
> 
> OK i will try that, also i PM forceman and he told me to drop my volts on ring to 1.15 and i up the Vcciod to +0.05 on all 3 of them up which i have done and i can now up the uncore to 36 and play without a BSOD however the game will just lock up now after a while now but it seems to have stoped the 124 errors for now...but lowering volts seems to be the way forward right now....also with my multi set at 4.4ghz and the uncore at 3.6 i felt in the game as if it was not as smooth game play and i think this could be where the uncore is bottlenecking the cpu?...do you find this?...or have you found away to raise your uncore....i am on page 80 or something of this guide and maybe you guys have worked all the problems out by this page and if you have please tell me them ALL!!!.. as haswell is driving me insane lol...anyhow i will try your setting now
> BTW Forceman told me to enable all the power settings which is what i did i haope thats still correct....i set them all from auto to enable EIST, C6/C7 ,...C STATES etc the lot all to enable.
> 
> OK i have just loaded your setting and i can pass all the beachmarks with most of my setting i find the best benchmark for haswell is BF4 so ill give that a go and report back....and thank you so much for your help....i feel like i been going mad trying to get this chip stable...i can pass any benchmark for 12 hours...i just have not been able to play bloody games on it....anyhow lets give BF4 another....ill report back...


Well Cyro999 that has been the most stable i have seen my overclock in a game using your settings and i believe we are moving in the right direction...i played 2 hours straight of BF4 before i got a 124 error i really thought we have cracked it then....i set 1.8v on the vrin and set 1.425 on my vcore moved my ring volts to 1.60 and also set +0.1 on digital IO too and had my uncore ratio at x36...however that is the best it has been so far...where do you suggest i go from here now...i mean you made me bring all my voltages right down and it was totally stable for 2 hours i really thought you had cracked it for me then...where do i go with the voltages now Cyro999?...and please don't give up on me i am sure we are nearly there now!!


----------



## lawson67

I honesty think i am giving up now trying to overclock this chip last night i tried Cyro999 settings and i really thought we had cracked it..then after 2 hours i got the 124 error then after that it didn't matter what setting i tired bf4 kept crashing at the same place in the game even in optimized defaults mode, then i realized i must of made something go corrupt in BF4 on C drive i just hope i have not damaged my newly built pc....i only built this thing a few weeks ago cos i recently had a heart attack and can not work right now and i wanted something to get my mind off of things..i have not over volted it so i am just praying that i have not damaged my hardware and that i have just screwed up some files in BF4 from all the times it has crashed......i am runing a stress test in default mode now hoping my hardware is ok....i so give up on haswell and i think you guys must of found the answer to haswell and have sorted your overclocks out as this forum seem very quiet now.


----------



## brandon88tube

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lawson67*
> 
> I honesty think i am giving up now trying to overclock this chip last night i tried Cyro999 settings and i really thought we had cracked it..then after 2 hours i got the 124 error then after that it didn't matter what setting i tired bf4 kept crashing at the same place in the game even in optimized defaults mode, then i realized i must of made something go corrupt in BF4 on C drive i just hope i have not damaged my newly built pc....i only built this thing a few weeks ago cos i recently had a heart attack and can not work right now and i wanted something to get my mind off of things..i have not over volted it so i am just praying that i have not damaged my hardware and that i have just screwed up some files in BF4 from all the times it has crashed......i am runing a stress test in default mode now hoping my hardware is ok....i so give up on haswell and i think you guys must of found the answer to haswell and have sorted your overclocks out as this forum seem very quiet now.


I wouldn't base your crashes on an overclock so much when it comes to BF4 as they *STILL* have messages on Battlelog about server/game crashes. The game is unplayable for some right now and DICE/EA has been getting a lot of heat for releasing a game with show stopping bugs. Anyways, as long as you didn't go too high with volts etc. you should most likely be fine with your hardware.


----------



## Cyro999

^Woah wall of text

Don't give up, and don't try settings like 1.425vcore









Cmon, it takes some work, gotta start slow. You won't damage anything.

Look at the other haswell oc thread (dark's thread)


----------



## brandon88tube

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Cyro999*
> 
> ^Woah wall of text
> 
> Don't give up, or try settings like 1.425vcore
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Cmon, it takes some work, gotta start slow. You won't damage anything.
> 
> Look at the other haswell oc thread (dark's thread)


I did not see if he was using air or water, but if he is using air I would be worried going so high on the VCore. According to the charts from the first post it seems the general idea is 1.45v is MAX VCore on air.


----------



## Cyro999

Oops, bad wording, meant to say something like:

"Don't give up and don't try settings like 1.425vcore"

fixed


----------



## lawson67

Hi guys i am here and still trying and have not given up....ok my computer specs are:-
i7-4770k,
Corsair H80i
GA-z87x-D3H motherboard
750 watt G series 80 plus gold PSU,
16GB corsair vengance pro ram 1866mhz
x2 gtx660 asus direct 2 oc in sli

Right now i am over 2 hours into a XTU stress test at these settings,
x44 ratio
Also i set x44 on each active turbo cores
uncore ratio i have left at x35 which boost it up to x4.0 on turbo....don't know if you need me to set it lower?
I don't know what KO C is so left that on auto
filter pll level is also auto ,don't know what that does also..i mention these things that i have not set if i think they could be relevant?
ok moving on to voltages
Vrin 1.800v
Vcore 1.242
Vring 1.150
cpu i/o digital voltage +0.100
cpu CIE enabled
C3 state enabled
C6/C7 enabled
cpu eist enabled
Memory i have turned xmp off and manually put in my ram timings which are 9-10-9-27 on manual and set there standard speed which is 1866mzh and i manually set the voltage at what they should be which is 1.50v
Also i have CPU VRIN overide set to extreme

Real temp has given me a max temp of 77C with over 2 hours into the stress test....i can go right upto 1.280v before it gets to hot on my rig

anyhow what do you think of these settings guys and will you help me get a stable 4.4ghz...my goal was always 4.5ghz but if i can get a stable 4.4ghz i will be a very happy guy









PS i have never gone to 1.424v on vcore if i posted that somewhere it was a typo...max i have ever tried is 1.290v and it was to hot for my likings there and droped it.


----------



## lawson67

Well after 5 hours of XTU stress testing on the settings above i suddenly got a 124 error again...but after 5 hours that must mean i am getting close?.....dam anyhow i have uped VRIN to 1.90v now and put uncore to 1.160v and droped cpu i/o digital voltage +0.050 so what do you think of these settings now?...and if you feel i should be using other setting then please tell me...cos i am at a lost and its the like blind leading the bind with me cos i really don't know what i am doing....but with help i am sure i can learn alot and achieve my 4.4ghz overclock.....so please help me master overclockers!


----------



## Forceman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lawson67*
> 
> Well after 5 hours of XTU stress testing on the settings above i suddenly got a 124 error again...but after 5 hours that must mean i am getting close?.....dam anyhow i have uped VRIN to 1.90v now and put uncore to 1.60v and droped cpu i/o digital voltage +0.050 so what do you think of these settings now?...and if you feel i should be using other setting then please tell me...cos i am at a lost and its the like blind leading the bind with me cos i really don't know what i am doing....but with help i am sure i can learn alot and achieve my 4.4ghz overclock.....so please help me master overclockers!


I assume you mean 1.16V for uncore. What's your Vcore itself?


----------



## lawson67

hi Forceman yes i mean 1.160v for Vring sorry i always get that wrong but i don't in the bios lol....its off and running again now.....i hope i am getting close 5 hours with XTU before a crash its good right....so i hope you think uping the volts a bit was a good idea? i also enabled pll to ....LC


----------



## lawson67

My Vcore is 1.243


----------



## Forceman

You may just need more Vcore. Lots of chips need more than that for 44. Try something like 1.30V and see if that stops your crashes. Then you can work it back down a little if it is stable.


----------



## Alxx

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *brandon88tube*
> 
> I wouldn't base your crashes on an overclock so much when it comes to BF4 as they *STILL* have messages on Battlelog about server/game crashes. The game is unplayable for some right now and DICE/EA has been getting a lot of heat for releasing a game with show stopping bugs.


I absolutely agree on that. Someone should try Battlefield 3 Multi Player /64 players instead. Battlefield 3 is way more stable and most issues are fixed. Many peolpe report BF4 System crashes and they don't even overclocked their Systems.


----------



## lawson67

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Alxx*
> 
> I absolutely agree on that. Someone should try Battlefield 3 Multi Player /64 players instead. Battlefield 3 is way more stable and most issues are fixed. Many peolpe report BF4 System crashes and they don't even overclocked their Systems.


Yes i have been reading all the post on how unstable it is, however i set my system back to when i got a 5 hour stable XTU before i had an 124 error and i have just played BF4 for 2 hours at x44 times without one single crash.....these settings must be so close to being on that sweet spot, closer than i have ever been before...so tonight i will up both Vrin and Vring by 0.01v tonight and set XTU off again while i sleep...its already nearly 2am in the uk now.
so that will mean i will have my Vrin at 1.81 v no in fact i will set Vrin at 1.85v
and my only up by 0.01 on Vcore cos i will add +0.050 to system agent so Vcore will now be @ 1.151v

anyhow these are only +0.01v on vring and +0.05 on Vrin above the settings that i had my 5 hour XTU with which are below

x44 ratio
Also i set x44 on each active turbo cores
uncore ratio i have left at x35 which boost it up to x4.0 on turbo
I don't know what KO C is so left that on auto
filter pll level is set to LC
ok moving on to voltages
Vrin 1.800v
Vcore 1.242
Vring 1.150
cpu i/o digital voltage +0.100
cpu CIE enabled
C3 state enabled
C6/C7 enabled
cpu eist enabled
Memory i have turned xmp off and manually put in my ram timings which are 9-10-9-27 on manual and set there standard speed which is 1866mzh and i manually set the voltage at what they should be which is 1.50v
Also i have CPU VRIN overide set to extreme


----------



## Cyro999

Quote:


> so that will mean i will have my Vrin at 1.81 v no in fact i will set Vrin at 1.85v


More vrin isn't neccesarily good, not much point adjusting it at the same time you are increasing vcore and ring

Also i said 34x uncore - not 40, i need more than 1.15 ring for 40x


----------



## lawson67

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Cyro999*
> 
> More vrin isn't neccesarily good, not much point adjusting it at the same time you are increasing vcore and ring
> 
> Also i said 34x uncore - not 40, i need more than 1.15 ring for 40x


Ok i am on it now ill go up to 1.16v for ring and see what happens


----------



## brandon88tube

I wanted to know if some kind soul could help me out. I just recently decided to upgrade from my Q6600 build which was generously handed down to me out of pity by my friends with the goal of getting me off of my original P4 with DDR, AGP etc. The problem is that this was the last time I overclocked and quite a bit has changed since LGA 775. The hardware I got was a i5-4670K, GA-Z87X-OC and G.SKILL Trident X(8GB x 2 @ 2400mhz). My biggest issue is trying to understand the "new" terminology, or at least what I consider new to me, along with the overwhelming amount of options the OC board has that I just don't understand yet. So far I've been fiddling around for half of the day using this guide and I'm kind of at a loss; I feel like I'm just throwing numbers at it within the safe margins stated for air cooling. I hope I made sense, it's only 4 in the morning here and my brain isn't functioning so well.


----------



## Forceman

Check out this thread, it has lots of good info and is very active.

http://www.overclock.net/t/1411077/haswell-overclocking-thread-with-statistics


----------



## magnifico1

Hi to all , I have some question to help you, but it's true that this card has problems with bios, which is not saved and everything returns to default?

I'm going to buy this card, and I read some negative reviews, concerning the problem of saving the bios

PS: Hi Sin how are you ? Do you remember about me ?


----------



## brandon88tube

Some quick questions.

1. When I set my Vcore in BIOS to let's say 1.00v when I boot into Windows instead of there being a vdroop, I get 1.071v. Why is this?

2. I have CPU VRIN Loadline Calibration, CPU VRIN Current Protection, PWM Phase Control set to Auto, but should I set these to something else such as Extreme like in the example images?


----------



## Forceman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *magnifico1*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hi to all , I have some question to help you, but it's true that this card has problems with bios, which is not saved and everything returns to default?
> 
> I'm going to buy this card, and I read some negative reviews, concerning the problem of saving the bios
> 
> PS: Hi Sin how are you ? Do you remember about me ?


There were some issues with the early BIOSes, but I don't recall there ever being a problem with saving settings, that was more of an Asus issue.


----------



## magnifico1

Ok , so with f6 bios there is not problem ?


----------



## Unknownm

I wanted to start from basics. Last CPU was Ivy bridge and I've had problems until I messed around with all CPU voltages, seems with haswell it's the ring bus that needs to bumped up little from "auto" or "normal" to hit 4Ghz @ 1.15vcore & 1.15v Vring, uncore is running 40x

http://valid.canardpc.com/aebwyh

Question about memory overclock. On Ivy Bridge (3570K), bump my memory voltage to 1.65v & IMC to 1.0v (0.925v stock) to enable 1.8Ghz (1.6ghz is stock) at same timings, can I do this with haswell or what settings should I enable to hit 1.8ghz ram?


----------



## Cyro999

Quote:


> seems with haswell it's the ring bus that needs to bumped up little from "auto" or "normal" to hit 4Ghz @ 1.15vcore & 1.15v Vring, uncore is running 40x


Leave uncore 100mhz below stock (3.4ghz, not 4.0, you have to manually set 34x or 36x, not 35)

For memory, you should be able to just change the RAM voltage. Check memory stability at stock or close to stock CPU settings, i use personally 4ghz core, 3.4ghz uncore, 1.7vrin 1.1vcore 1.1 ring because i know that'll pass anything npnp

1600 to 1866 on memory won't give you much performance gain, so i'd check it after you have a max stable core multi i think (fall back, check ram stability, oc ram, then when it works, re-apply core OC profile and put ram info in)


----------



## Unknownm

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Cyro999*
> 
> Leave uncore 100mhz below stock (3.4ghz, not 4.0, you have to manually set 34x or 36x, not 35)
> 
> For memory, you should be able to just change the RAM voltage. Check memory stability at stock or close to stock CPU settings, i use personally 4ghz core, 3.4ghz uncore, 1.7vrin 1.1vcore 1.1 ring because i know that'll pass anything npnp
> 
> 1600 to 1866 on memory won't give you much performance gain, so i'd check it after you have a max stable core multi i think (fall back, check ram stability, oc ram, then when it works, re-apply core OC profile and put ram info in)


This uncore option is not the CPU clock speed but L3 cache speed... wouldn't you want it 1:1 to CPU clock for performance?

Want to push my ram to 2Ghz but I don't think these sticks can do it even with higher voltages , maybe it's best to lower timings.


----------



## Cyro999

Quote:


> This uncore option is not the CPU clock speed but L3 cache speed... wouldn't you want it 1:1 to CPU clock for performance?


You'd want to overclock it after the core, yes, but it's best practice in an experiment to change one variable at a time (say cpu core speed) instead of three (cpu core, uncore, RAM)

Fastest way to get a solid OC is get core to level you want with 34x uncore and RAM at like 1333mhz, then OC uncore to where you want it to be (performance gains are marginal though, 50x/34x beats 48x/48x) and then get your RAM settings on a 4ghz core profile if you're messing with RAM, before adding them to your main profile and changing stuff like sa/io if you have to do it for stability


----------



## BoredErica

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Unknownm*
> 
> This uncore option is not the CPU clock speed but L3 cache speed... wouldn't you want it 1:1 to CPU clock for performance?


I've demonstrated over and over and over that 1:1 ratio is more of a superstition/myth/concept that doesn't translate to any real world benefits. I've elaborated on this in the guide posted in my siggy.

Once you have a final or near final overclock please post here or there or PM me, I'd like to chart your results in my thread. I'm maintaining an overclocking statistic/chart for reference.


----------



## marsey99

1:1 ratio is from 775 socket when it did help stability and performance on the earlier chipset's when the clock sync reduced latency added by other ratio.

not sure i agree with your conclusion that overclocking the uncore is "not worth it at all" either tbh. you show where it does and doesn't make a difference but do not try to quantify why. you lose memory bandwidth and gain latency with it slower. now i agree that for somethings that matters not but somethings it does as you get bigger gains from that extra ram bandwidth than others. i think it is fair to say it doesn't always matter, but more is always better than less


----------



## jc258

Hey,

Rookie OC'er here. Just trying to grasp the concept and whatnot of OCing. From what I understand, as a beginner I can use the Basic Profile #1 from OP as a starting point to OC? I can use the minimal values provided, stress test and continue from there?

Profile #1 Basic Profile:
CPU VRIN Override LLC: Set to Extreme
CPU VRIN Override Voltage: 1.7-2.0v ( so 1.8v?)
VCore: 1.24-1.34v (1.24v?)
Ring Voltage: 1.15 or 1.2v (1.15v?)
CPU Multiplier: 44x-46x (42 or 44x)
BCLK: Auto
Turbo: Auto
C1E, C3, C6/C7, and EIST: All Disabled


----------



## Cyro999

Check out the haswell overclocking thread (with statistics)

my standing reccomendation is~:

1.8vrin, turbo/extreme llc
1.25vcore
1.15ring

34x uncore (manually set below 35) and RAM clocks at 1600 or lower

Stress/stability test core, starting at ~4.2ghz and working up til fail. x264 is decent stability test for this, there's a loop in the other thread for x264 benchmark 5.0.1

You can keep adding to core til you fail, when you're no longer capable of encoding for a couple runs of pass 2 you can fall back 1 core multiplier (so stable then) and tighten your vcore a bit (so you have closer approximation of what you need) and then use that as a basic profile.

From there you can increase core multiplier further, adding vcore as neccesary (in 100mhz steps, noting what volts you seem to need etc) and add some VRIN ~MAYBE~ as you go (don't use too much for no reason, can ask in other thread, you shouldn't be using like 2.0vrin for 1.25vcore basically as far as we know)

Using those, you can stabilize core at higher and higher clocks, if you want to push really hard there's a few other tweaks you can do for the last 100mhz or 2 but that takes a lot more work.

Then you can stress test longer on your max core multi, or until you have one high up that you're happy with and that is stable. Take note though, a stability test is not final and you'd probably need additional small tweaks like +0.01vcore etc for solid stability long term in a range of programs, after passing some stuff.

After that, you can put RAM clocks up, make sure everything is still stable, fix it if not

Then pretty much lastly, you can raise uncore clocks, and ring voltage as neccesary. I like the 35x setting on gigabyte boards, which gives 800mhz uncore idle, 4ghz load, which is stable with ~1.18 ring on the stable profile i made, and i'm using 1.2 ring right now for more safety

Biggest rules: Change one variable at a time, keep everything else consistent. Core frequency is most important for performance and stability, so it's good practice to change that first, then RAM/Uncore only after everything is stable and has worked fine for a few days and some stress. Also, keep data consistent on tests - "I passed 5 runs of x264 at X settings but failed it at Y settings" is far far more useful than "I passed 5 runs of x264 at X settings and failed IBT at Y settings"


----------



## brandon88tube

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Cyro999*
> 
> Then pretty much lastly, you can raise uncore clocks, and ring voltage as neccesary. I like the 35x setting on gigabyte boards, which gives 800mhz uncore idle, 4ghz load, which is stable with ~1.18 ring on the stable profile i made, and i'm using 1.2 ring right now for more safety


What CPU do you have and is 4.0GHz your max in general or just uncore?


----------



## Cyro999

That's uncore. I'm @4.6/4.7 core, it's just that while core goes 800mhz idle, uncore doesn't drop unless it's on the 35x setting (800mhz idle, 4000mhz load)


----------



## Unknownm

this is very weird. Ivy bridge never done this at all.... hmm

Turbo disabled, 34x uncore , 40x core , 16x ram (1.6ghz). Windows 7 will half way boot and restart

Turbo enabled, 40x uncore, 34x core , 16x ram (1.6Ghz). Windows 7 boots, passed prime95 & AIDA64 Stability test

All other voltages & settings are auto. Why can't I boot stable with turbo disabled? but boot fine with turbo enabled


----------



## marsey99

i would guess it is one of those auto settings?


----------



## briancsingen

I'm a little hesitant to hammer a ~$430 (uk..) cpu with very little disposable income, on the off chance that something really silly goes wrong somewhere. I probably read hundreds of pages of the delid thread though. I even have CLU sat downstairs somewhere.


----------



## Cyro999

Exact same situation as me









I'm both not really thermally limited and unwilling to go over ~1.42vid set (close to 1.45 load vcore) so if i were to delid i'd get 100mhz, maybe 200mhz but unlikely, so not worth it for me i think, was semi-prepared though


----------



## brandon88tube

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Unknownm*
> 
> this is very weird. Ivy bridge never done this at all.... hmm
> 
> Turbo disabled, 34x uncore , 40x core , 16x ram (1.6ghz). Windows 7 will half way boot and restart
> 
> Turbo enabled, 40x uncore, 34x core , 16x ram (1.6Ghz). Windows 7 boots, passed prime95 & AIDA64 Stability test
> 
> All other voltages & settings are auto. Why can't I boot stable with turbo disabled? but boot fine with turbo enabled


I'm not sure how accurate aida is for voltages, but it seems it bumped your core up to 1.224 with auto/turbo settings. That would be my guess as to why you're stable


----------



## Lagpirate

Hey you guys, I've got a very strange problem. I was about to start the OC on my 4770k and I decided to run aida64 just to stress test everything at stock settings to see what my temps were like.

I started aida64 and it failed instantly. Tried it again, failed instantly. Decided to run OCCT just as a control test and it ran stable for 12 hours with no issues. Would have ran 24 if I wasn't so sure that it was stable. So why the heck did it fail Aida 64 instantly? I'm so freaking confused.

Any ideas?


----------



## Unknownm

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *brandon88tube*
> 
> I'm not sure how accurate aida is for voltages, but it seems it bumped your core up to 1.224 with auto/turbo settings. That would be my guess as to why you're stable


that would mean if I manually enter 1.224 in the BIOS it should boot with 40x core?

I just tried that, still nothing. The computer does not want to boot any overclock unless I have turbo enabled... is there any other voltages I have to apply?


----------



## Cyro999

Just leave turbo on auto like everybody else who's overclocking


----------



## [CyGnus]

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Cyro999*
> 
> Just leave turbo on auto like everybody else who's overclocking


I have mine disabled


----------



## Cyro999

I was unaware that you could even do that without it changing core/uncore multi's


----------



## petedread

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Cyro999*
> 
> Just leave turbo on auto like everybody else who's overclocking


Gotta call bull**** on that one.


----------



## BoredErica

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *petedread*
> 
> Gotta call bull**** on that one.


?

I never touched my turbo settings in particular. I just changed core multiplier.


----------



## brandon88tube

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Unknownm*
> 
> that would mean if I manually enter 1.224 in the BIOS it should boot with 40x core?
> 
> I just tried that, still nothing. The computer does not want to boot any overclock unless I have turbo enabled... is there any other voltages I have to apply?


Download hwinfo and open the sensors while you have turbo enabled. Look at the core, ring etc for voltages. Then when you have marked those down, try manually putting those numbers in BIOS unless the voltage is dangerously high


----------



## brandon88tube

I'm having the hardest time overclocking this i5-4670K. I either hit super high temps while running prime95 (hit 99*C for a few minutes before I realized and freaked out and immediately closed prime95) or it locks up or crashes even at high vcore. Maybe I just have a bad overclocking chip, and I need to go kill someone like suggested.


----------



## BoredErica

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *brandon88tube*
> 
> I'm having the hardest time overclocking this i5-4670K. I either hit super high temps while running prime95 (hit 99*C for a few minutes before I realized and freaked out and immediately closed prime95) or it locks up or crashes even at high vcore. Maybe I just have a bad overclocking chip, and I need to go kill someone like suggested.


List your VCCIN, core multiplier, core voltage, uncore, uncore voltage.
And stop using prime then.


----------



## brandon88tube

Kind of a dumb question, but I never really used aida64 for stress testing so I'm curious as to what I should set it to and how will I know if there is an error?


----------



## BoredErica

Typically if there is an error your computer will flat out class, often with a BSOD and BSOD codes. The codes for Haswell bsods are 101, 124, and 9c.

Other options for stress include OCCT, XTU, x264, and even chess.

If your Vcore is higher, your VCCIN aka Vrin aka input voltage should be raised as well. For example, at 1.35v vcore, 1.95 VCCIN was more than enough. One multiplier up, I needed 1.42v and 2.15v VCCIN. That was my voltage wall and I found that raising that Vcore from 1.35 to even over 1.5v, which, crazy Darkwizzie did, did not cause stability.

As a last resort once you can't figure out what's happening, you've exhausted this guide and my guide, then what you can do is run a stress test multiple times on a given setting, then change one variable and see if there is a change in average time till' Bsod. This is very time consuming however. It did help me discover that for me at such high Vcore, the VCCIN I needed jumped up a lot, and that was how I found my stable settings.

Good luck.


----------



## Rob78

Hi ! I have just started with some mild overclock with my Z87X-D3H F7 Bios / 4670K "Costa Rica VID 1.119 without XMP profile" and went for 4.2ghz. I have just made changes to 42x / 1.25 vcore and uncore at 34 which actually goes to 40x so its not locked at 34 but 36 seems to work. Anyway i then tried prime95 27.9 small FFT and it went fine for 1 hour aswell as F1 2013 benchmark test then i stopped it and wanted to try 43. I rebooted but missed the DEL key and it began to load windows instead but i got a BSOD 124 just when i should reach desktop which was kinda weird. I had the uncore at 34 tho at this time which is actually 40x and auto uncore voltage. Could this have been the BSOD problem ? I have tried again 1 hour 30 min small FFT with 36 uncore locked and it went fine once again. My uncore voltage seems to be 1.050 auto , CPU input voltage 1.8v and reads as 1.75 auto. Is there anything i should change at this moment or just go with 43x and keep 1.25v and stresstest ?


----------



## Gero2013

hey guys,

so I OC'd my i7 4770k on a UD3H to 4.6GHz @ 1.26 vCore, it's kinda "stable" in the sense that it allows me to do what I do day to day, however, it did BSOD crash when rendering and playing BF4 (when it crashes it doesn't BSOD) like once or twice .

I want to make it more stable, do I really have to increase vCore or could I alter vRing / VRIN / Uncore mult to increase stability?


----------



## marsey99

anybody noticing a pattern to their bsod codes?

124 seems to be ring
101 vcore
others ram/imc related

for me so far.


----------



## Zoroastrian

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *marsey99*
> 
> anybody noticing a pattern to their bsod codes?
> 
> 124 seems to be ring
> 101 vcore
> others ram/imc related
> 
> for me so far.


im not sure but it does sound familiar but i could not be 100% havent had more than 20 BSODS but 124 and 101 where the regular culprits.


----------



## Gero2013

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Zoroastrian*
> 
> im not sure but it does sound familiar but i could not be 100% havent had more than 20 BSODS but 124 and 101 where the regular culprits.


where do you find that code buddy? would love to know, about to run more tests on the weekend, when I BSOD though it just flashes and disappears


----------



## Cyro999

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Gero2013*
> 
> where do you find that code buddy? would love to know, about to run more tests on the weekend, when I BSOD though it just flashes and disappears


You can disable restarting with BSOD's, google it, i don't really have to though because they stick for like 5 seconds (enough to grab code, which is like 0x00000000101) and if i miss it, bluescreenviewer


----------



## Ali Man

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *marsey99*
> 
> anybody noticing a pattern to their bsod codes?
> 
> 124 seems to be ring
> 101 vcore
> others ram/imc related
> 
> for me so far.


124 is more like VCore

101 is more like VRing or less VCCIN.


----------



## petedread

@Darkwizzie, I just mean in relation to the comment from someone saying to "just leave turbo on auto like everyone else who's overclocking"


----------



## Gero2013

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Cyro999*
> 
> You can disable restarting with BSOD's, google it, i don't really have to though because they stick for like 5 seconds (enough to grab code, which is like 0x00000000101) and if i miss it, bluescreenviewer


ah cool thanks, could you also give me some advice on this?

I OC'd my 4770k on a UD3H to 4.6GHz/1.26 vCore, it's kinda "stable" in the sense that it allows me to do what I do day to day, however, it did BSOD crash when rendering and playing BF4 (when it crashes normally it doesn't BSOD) like once or twice .

I want to make it more stable, do I really have to increase vCore or could I alter vRing / VRIN / Uncore mult to increase stability?


----------



## brandon88tube

I'm curious as to how many volts on the VRIN would be equivalent on the VCORE and same for the VRING to the VCORE.


----------



## Cyro999

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Gero2013*
> 
> ah cool thanks, could you also give me some advice on this?
> 
> I OC'd my 4770k on a UD3H to 4.6GHz/1.26 vCore, it's kinda "stable" in the sense that it allows me to do what I do day to day, however, it did BSOD crash when rendering and playing BF4 (when it crashes normally it doesn't BSOD) like once or twice .
> 
> I want to make it more stable, do I really have to increase vCore or could I alter vRing / VRIN / Uncore mult to increase stability?


Depends on the chip, and what you need.. If you're at ~1.85 vrin with llc and uncore is stable, add a bit of vcore, like 0.02 more. BSOD code helps very much.

Quote:


> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *brandon88tube*
> 
> I'm curious as to how many volts on the VRIN would be equivalent on the VCORE and same for the VRING to the VCORE.
Click to expand...

There is no such equivalency to my knowledge you need a OR b OR c, sometimes multiple.


----------



## brandon88tube

Well, the other day I failed Aida64 after 3+ hours... Not sure where to go from here just to get my 4.4GHz (LGA 775 was soo much easier)

i5-4670K

Code:



Code:


CPU BASE: 100MHz
CPU Multiplier: 44
VRIN: 1.75
VCORE: 1.35
VRING: 1.25
UNCORE: 34 (default)
LLC: Extreme
Turbo: Auto

What should I boost to be more stable without increasing temps as much?


----------



## Cyro999

Your VRIN is way too low, you maybe don't even need that much vcore because you'd fail easily with vcore/vrin like that

try 1.9vrin with extreme llc, and make sure uncore is at 34 - 34 is not default, 35 is (at least for me) and if it's set to 35, it'll turbo to 40


----------



## Gero2013

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Cyro999*
> 
> You can disable restarting with BSOD's, google it, i don't really have to though because they stick for like 5 seconds (enough to grab code, which is like 0x00000000101) and if i miss it, bluescreenviewer


I am getting this BSOD code
0x124
In a code table on OCN I found this
0x124 = increase/decrease QPI/VTT first, if not increase/decrease vcore

What is QPI/VTT on a Gigabyte Z87 board?

Btw my vCore is 1.26V my VRIN 1.8V. Is that enough VRIN?


----------



## Cyro999

Quote:


> In a code table on OCN I found this


Ignore that, cross-architecture bluescreen codes are not ideal, you mostly have to deal with 101, 124 and 9c with Haswell and it's not entirely clear exactly what can cause each.

124 is probably unstable uncore, or vcore.

Manually set 34x uncore and 1.2 ring, also go to like 1.85 VRIN and set vrin llc quite high (turbo/extreme). If you still have issues after that, add like 0.02vcore.

Core is much more important than uncore, but if you have no issues for a few days or a week then you can work on uncore clock and tweak ring volts with it


----------



## Zoroastrian

oh dear !
i installed the new 7990 and it will only work using optimized defaults now in my bios?

No overclocking works at all ! just wont boot up i get caught in the reboot cycle.

Optimized defaults works fine though ??

One more weird thing is;

My priority pci express is now slot 4 and not slot 1 ? so i have to plug my monitors into slot 4 ???

I am truly puzzled and perplexed ................can anyone unpuzzle and re-perplex me please ?


----------



## Gero2013

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Cyro999*
> 
> Ignore that, cross-architecture bluescreen codes are not ideal, you mostly have to deal with 101, 124 and 9c with Haswell and it's not entirely clear exactly what can cause each.
> 
> 124 is probably unstable uncore, or vcore.
> 
> Manually set 34x uncore and 1.2 ring, also go to like 1.85 VRIN and set vrin llc quite high (turbo/extreme). If you still have issues after that, add like 0.02vcore.
> 
> Core is much more important than uncore, but if you have no issues for a few days or a week then you can work on uncore clock and tweak ring volts with it


kk thanks, I normally leave uncore at default 35x, what would setting it to 34x do?


----------



## Cyro999

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Gero2013*
> 
> kk thanks, I normally leave uncore at default 35x, what would setting it to 34x do?


If it's at default, it'll turbo to 40x if you're overclocking the core, which is bad for stability if you're not manually controlling voltages, if you don't know what voltage to set on ring, or if you're pushing the core

Sorry zoro, dunno for that one


----------



## Gero2013

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Cyro999*
> 
> If it's at default, it'll turbo to 40x if you're overclocking the core, which is bad for stability if you're not manually controlling voltages, if you don't know what voltage to set on ring, or if you're pushing the core


I am manually controlling the voltages 1.150v and 1.200v on vRing works good for me. Should I still set it to 34x?
Are there any drawbacks in doing that?

Edit: I set it to 34x to try out, chip didn't like it, crashed after 30s of P95.

Right now I am increasing vCore but I keep getting 0x124 BSOD code..... why?


----------



## Unknownm

found a max overclock, due to the really hot temps this cpu puts out.

Swifttech H220, Loads about 90c on LinX stress w/ 40x core & 40x uncore

vCore 1.2 w/ Turbo LLC
vRing 1.2
VCCIN: 2.0v

My 3570K Delidded did about 80c LinX with 1.45v on the same cooler.... maybe it's time to delid this cpu


----------



## Cyro999

>200gflops?


----------



## Zoroastrian

flops !!


----------



## Zoroastrian

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Cyro999*
> 
> You can disable restarting with BSOD's, google it, i don't really have to though because they stick for like 5 seconds (enough to grab code, which is like 0x00000000101) and if i miss it, bluescreenviewer


windows has an error history just next time you boot up after bsod look for the error history log and it will tell you the last BSOD code

I know xp has it vista and windows 7

windows 8.1 is still a bit ALien for me !


----------



## OnTheSteam

Hi guys I just got my new system and wanted to achieve at least 4.2gHz on my i5 4670k, but I am hitting wall at 4gHz my Vcore is 1.225 for only 4gHz. I tested stability on Aida64 my temps are around 75 i cant lower Vcore cause system becomes unstable. I kept uncore at stock. I tried to raise Vcore to 1.300 but still BSOD in 4.2gHz.
My stock Vcore was 1.19 so my chip is not that bad, am I doing some thing wrong? Just want to reach 4.2gHz please help m e. My system specs are in my signature.


----------



## xIMcCloud29Ix

Well according to this guide, 1.19 stock voltage is absolutely horrible. It looks like you might need a new chip since just about all haswell's should be able to reach 4.2 without much difficulty.


----------



## brandon88tube

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OnTheSteam*
> 
> Hi guys I just got my new system and wanted to achieve at least 4.2gHz on my i5 4670k, but I am hitting wall at 4gHz my Vcore is 1.225 for only 4gHz. I tested stability on Aida64 my temps are around 75 i cant lower Vcore cause system becomes unstable. I kept uncore at stock. I tried to raise Vcore to 1.300 but still BSOD in 4.2gHz.
> My stock Vcore was 1.19 so my chip is not that bad, am I doing some thing wrong? Just want to reach 4.2gHz please help m e. My system specs are in my signature.


What is your VRIN and you may need to raise the VCORE to something like 1.35, but you can try 1.325 and work your way up. Just don't go past 1.45v on air.


----------



## OnTheSteam

Thanks guys for prompt repl. I think I have crap chip can't give it back. I will try to get to 1.35 my VRIN stock was 1.700 and I put it at 1.900. One thing more when I go for auto 20℅OC from mother board my chip Vcore sucks 1.390 power at 4.3gHz and keeps stable so I think I will try this. BTW my chip batch I'd is L312B553 so keep away from this batch.


----------



## brandon88tube

Quick question for those of you who use Aida64; what test should I use to "more quickly" determine if my VCORE is unstable? Waiting a bunch of hours to find out you're not stable is tiring. If I could just speed this up a little I would greatly appreciate it.


----------



## Forceman

The quickest way is to use something other than Aida. Use Intel Burn Test or x264 Benchmark, or the Intel XTU benchmark. They all work faster than Aida.


----------



## Lysergix710

Hey guys im attempting my first overclock and am able to boot and proceed with a stress test which says its overheating and throttling avg temp was like 70 or so and max was around 80-85. I then tried to open a browser and got bsod with this info after returning my bios to default and re-logging in;
BCCode: 116
BCP1: FFFFFA8014A8A010
BCP2: FFFFF8800525DD7C
BCP3: 0000000000000000
BCP4: 0000000000000002
OS Version: 6_1_7601
Service Pack: 1_0
Product: 768_1

I did a quick search and saw it was something possibly gpu driver related but im fairly sure its all upto date and havnt seen the screen without ocing.

Any particular setting that it may usually be related to ?

Cheers


----------



## ikjadoon

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *brandon88tube*
> 
> Quick question for those of you who use Aida64; what test should I use to "more quickly" determine if my VCORE is unstable? Waiting a bunch of hours to find out you're not stable is tiring. If I could just speed this up a little I would greatly appreciate it.


Here's what I did. Set new OC in the morning, gamed all day. If it was unstable, I pumped in more volts.

At the end of the day, I'd start AIDA64. Wake up next morning to see the temps and whether it crashed or not, lol. Wrote down results, made a new OC.


----------



## BoredErica

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Unknownm*
> 
> found a max overclock, due to the really hot temps this cpu puts out.
> 
> Swifttech H220, Loads about 90c on LinX stress w/ 40x core & 40x uncore
> 
> vCore 1.2 w/ Turbo LLC
> vRing 1.2
> VCCIN: 2.0v
> 
> My 3570K Delidded did about 80c LinX with 1.45v on the same cooler.... maybe it's time to delid this cpu


Would you mind filling this out? I'm running a Haswell OC statistic on another thread.

Username:
CPU Model:
Core Multiplier: [If you used Blck strap, put what Blck and mention your resulting frequency]
CPU VID: This is the CPU core voltage value you input into BIOS.
Vcore: This is the CPU Vcore reading from Hwinfo or HWMonitor under load. "Load" depends on what you're stressing.
Input Voltage:
Uncore Multiplier:
Uncore Voltage:
Cooling Solution:
Stability Test: [Any test is OK, synthetic or not. List how long test is run.]
Batch Number: [Not required but helps people.]
Ram Speed: [Timings if you know them.]

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Lysergix710*
> 
> Hey guys im attempting my first overclock and am able to boot and proceed with a stress test which says its overheating and throttling avg temp was like 70 or so and max was around 80-85. I then tried to open a browser and got bsod with this info after returning my bios to default and re-logging in;
> BCCode: 116
> BCP1: FFFFFA8014A8A010
> BCP2: FFFFF8800525DD7C
> BCP3: 0000000000000000
> BCP4: 0000000000000002
> OS Version: 6_1_7601
> Service Pack: 1_0
> Product: 768_1
> 
> I did a quick search and saw it was something possibly gpu driver related but im fairly sure its all upto date and havnt seen the screen without ocing.
> 
> Any particular setting that it may usually be related to ?
> 
> Cheers
> The CPU OC bsod codes at 101, 124, 9c.


----------



## Gero2013

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *brandon88tube*
> 
> Quick question for those of you who use Aida64; what test should I use to "more quickly" determine if my VCORE is unstable? Waiting a bunch of hours to find out you're not stable is tiring. If I could just speed this up a little I would greatly appreciate it.


Prime95 crashes my unstable OC very, very fast. The more unstable the faster it crashes. Sometimes 10s after you start it.


----------



## Lysergix710

So Dark are you saying 116 isnt a cpu related code ? Ive read; 0x116 = Low IOH (NB) voltage, GPU issue (most common when running multi-GPU/overclocking GPU)

I havnt overclocked them but it is a multi gpu setup. i might try the same overclock with one card and a fresh driver install then if theres no other suggestions i can try first ?


----------



## BoredErica

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Lysergix710*
> 
> So Dark are you saying 116 isnt a cpu related code ? Ive read; 0x116 = Low IOH (NB) voltage, GPU issue (most common when running multi-GPU/overclocking GPU)
> 
> I havnt overclocked them but it is a multi gpu setup. i might try the same overclock with one card and a fresh driver install then if theres no other suggestions i can try first ?


I'm saying from my thread which has 5000+ replies, I have not had a single confirmed 116 Bsod error code caused by CPU overclock. In fact, that Bsod code alone seems obscure to me. One possible way of trying to diagnose the issue is to revert to a known stable setting. if you still 116 then it's likely to be not CPU related.

I've read many posts of issues with 101, 125, 9c, freezing, restarts, but no 116 reports.


----------



## brandon88tube

Don't forget the oh soo lovely 124


----------



## BoredErica

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *brandon88tube*
> 
> Don't forget the oh soo lovely 124


I meant 124 not 125, typo.


----------



## Lysergix710

Yeh makes sense, i uninstalled the cards and reinstalled them. Had some other issues with not being able to use crossfire in the latest 13.11 beta it would bsod with a driver code.

So i did a couple re isntalls with no luck. Got on this morning and uninstalled all again and use amd auto detect to find drivers and it gave me 13.9 and has the cards labelled as 79 series again. Crossfire works and no more bsod's. Strange.

I will probably try the latest drivers again later but for now am getting closer to achieving my overclock i think.

At the moment im trying for 4.5 my cooler is a hyper212 my vin was 1.03 i think :S and currently ive got uncore at 41 vcore 1.245 ringvolt 1.150 vrin overide 1.7.. i can boot and get into a stress test in aida temps just rise until cpu is throttled and then i get the 124 before ten minutes. Tried playing with different voltages but what can i do for the temps is the the main issue ? any other suggestions ? thanks


----------



## BoredErica

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Lysergix710*
> 
> Yeh makes sense, i uninstalled the cards and reinstalled them. Had some other issues with not being able to use crossfire in the latest 13.11 beta it would bsod with a driver code.
> 
> So i did a couple re isntalls with no luck. Got on this morning and uninstalled all again and use amd auto detect to find drivers and it gave me 13.9 and has the cards labelled as 79 series again. Crossfire works and no more bsod's. Strange.
> 
> I will probably try the latest drivers again later but for now am getting closer to achieving my overclock i think.
> 
> At the moment im trying for 4.5 my cooler is a hyper212 my vin was 1.03 i think :S and currently ive got uncore at 41 vcore 1.245 ringvolt 1.150 vrin overide 1.7.. i can boot and get into a stress test in aida temps just rise until cpu is throttled and then i get the 124 before ten minutes. Tried playing with different voltages but what can i do for the temps is the the main issue ? any other suggestions ? thanks


I think it's a little awkward to plug your own guide in somebody else's guide. But my advice is already written as clear as I can put it in my own guide and that is what I advise people to do. The link is in my siggy.


----------



## sonic2911

4670k with UD3H

Code:



Code:


CPU BASE: 100MHz
CPU Multiplier: 46
VRIN: 1.8
VCORE: 1.21
VRING: 1.05
UNCORE: 34
LLC: Extreme
Turbo: Auto

http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/11080732516/
OC by .9h0sT, on Flickr

is it ok?


----------



## Cyro999

Look at the Haswell overclocking thread (with statistics)

IBT not great stability test, and you're using wrong version of cpu-z (need 1.64.0 to show vcore, or hwinfo)

Looks like good chip, if it holds up in x264 etc then i'd shoot for 200-300mhz more on the core, even consider flipping h60 for a stronger cooler.

Personally also i'd set uncore to 34x or whatever is 1 multi below stock (and not let it auto-oc to 4ghz as shown in cpu-z memory tab as NB frequency) for working out core, but i think you already tried to do that, and if you give ring like 1.2v it's probably fine anyway (though better safe than sorry and pushing core up can be difficult)


----------



## sonic2911

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Cyro999*
> 
> Look at the Haswell overclocking thread (with statistics)
> 
> IBT not great stability test, and you're using wrong version of cpu-z (need 1.64.0 to show vcore, or hwinfo)
> 
> Looks like good chip, if it holds up in x264 etc then i'd shoot for 200-300mhz more on the core, even consider flipping h60 for a stronger cooler.
> 
> Personally also i'd set uncore to 34x or whatever is 1 multi below stock (and not let it auto-oc to 4ghz as shown in cpu-z memory tab as NB frequency) for working out core, but i think you already tried to do that, and if you give ring like 1.2v it's probably fine anyway (though better safe than sorry and pushing core up can be difficult)


ring is 1.05 now, i will try to set the uncore manual.
stressed ok but BSOD in bf3 after ~1hr


----------



## Cyro999

Which BSOD? Many for Haswell, 124, 101, 9c, also run 1.15 ring @34x uncore for safety i think


----------



## sonic2911

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Cyro999*
> 
> Which BSOD? Many for Haswell, 124, 101, 9c, also run 1.15 ring @34x uncore for safety i think


124
now i set uncore 35x (34x is auto) and 1.15 ring, temp went down!


----------



## Cyro999

34x is auto on i5? Interesting.

Give it +0.02vcore, tune back stuff if no issues for extended period of time with game


----------



## sonic2911

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Cyro999*
> 
> 34x is auto on i5? Interesting.
> 
> Give it +0.02vcore, tune back stuff if no issues for extended period of time with game


just tested 48 with 1.344 vcore, temp went to 100 =]] give up!
so 4ghz uncore with 1.2 ring is ok?


----------



## Cyro999

Quote:


> just tested 48 with 1.344 vcore, temp went to 100 =]] give up!


Of course that'll happen on a low tier cooler like h60 and a high stress test - stress on Haswell isn't even neccesarily indicative of stability anyway








Quote:


> so 4ghz uncore with 1.2 ring is ok?


Probably. Maybe. Not neccesarily, we test stuff for a reason. Once you've got your max core clock, get uncore to 4ghz - but 4.6ghz on the core with 3.4ghz uncore will outperform 4.5ghz on the core with 4.5ghz uncore.


----------



## Svarog

I recently started to get the following error in windows log:
Quote:


> Reported by component: Processor Core
> Error Source: Machine Check Exception
> Error Type: Internal Timer Error
> Processor ID: 0


When this occurs the screen goes grey and i have to reset the system.

It's only the second this happend in the timespan of 4 weeks. It first started with a 0x00000124 which is related to voltage i been told, which i then upped from 1.175 to 1.19. It ran fine since day one i got Haswell, this started to happen 5-6 weeks ago.

I currently run 4,5 GHz @ 1.19 volts, which is OCCT Linpack + AVX stable.

Is my CPU degrading or is it a known issue with OCed Haswells?


----------



## Cyro999

Machine check exception is 9c. What do you have set for your Uncore, Ring, VRIN, VRIN LLC, SA, DIO, AIO and what's your RAM frequency?

Lots of parameters there, but hard to address it without them all - that is, if the issue's not fixed with +0.02vcore. Linpack's not the best stability test, though it gets chips hot by blowing up FPU


----------



## sonic2911

What is the best app to test stability?


----------



## Cyro999

ocn search "haswell overclocking thread" and hit first result


----------



## brandon88tube

Can anyone tell me why hwinfo shows vcore 0-2 at normal, but my vcore for 3 is 1.69 and never changes?


----------



## Svarog

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Cyro999*
> 
> Machine check exception is 9c. What do you have set for your Uncore, Ring, VRIN, VRIN LLC, SA, DIO, AIO and what's your RAM frequency?
> 
> Lots of parameters there, but hard to address it without them all - that is, if the issue's not fixed with +0.02vcore. Linpack's not the best stability test, though it gets chips hot by blowing up FPU


Uncore = 35
Ring = 1.050v (auto)
VRIN = 1.776v
VRIN LLC = Auto (can set to Extreme which is 100%)
SA = Can't find in Bios
DIO = Can't find in Bios
AIO = Can't find in Bios
RAM = 2133 MHz (XMP1, also have XMP2 but they are the same settings both at Command Rate 2)

Strangely enough in all occasions it happend when the PC wasn't stressed a lot.
Quote:


> - The 0x00000124 BSOD happend when i was playing WoW. *(5-6 weeks ago) (Upped from 1.75v to 1.19v)*
> 
> - The first Error Type: Internal Timer Error happend when i restarted from a Windows Update. *(2 weeks ago)*
> 
> - The second Error Type: Internal Timer Error happend after cold boot while opening Internet Explorer. *(Today)*


----------



## Cyro999

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Svarog*
> 
> Uncore = 35
> Ring = 1.050v (auto)
> VRIN = 1.776v
> VRIN LLC = Auto (can set to Extreme which is 100%)
> SA = Can't find in Bios
> DIO = Can't find in Bios
> AIO = Can't find in Bios
> RAM = 2133 MHz (XMP1, also have XMP2 but they are the same settings both at Command Rate 2)
> 
> Strangely enough in all occasions it happend when the PC wasn't stressed a lot.


You can see more stuff like SA, DIO, AIO if you right click and go to classic mode bios - i kind of assumed everyone was using it anyway because it's pretty much better.

Manual uncore to 34x (not auto) and ring to 1.15 (not auto) IMO, and use turbo or extreme llc. 9c is a pretty odd bluescreen and it shouldn't happen i think with those settings in place, especially nearer stock (sub-1.2vcore)


----------



## Forceman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *brandon88tube*
> 
> Can anyone tell me why hwinfo shows vcore 0-2 at normal, but my vcore for 3 is 1.69 and never changes?


Software bug. The Vcore is the same for all of them.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Svarog*
> 
> Uncore = 35
> Ring = 1.050v (auto)
> VRIN = 1.776v
> VRIN LLC = Auto (can set to Extreme which is 100%)
> SA = Can't find in Bios
> DIO = Can't find in Bios
> AIO = Can't find in Bios
> RAM = 2133 MHz (XMP1, also have XMP2 but they are the same settings both at Command Rate 2)
> 
> Strangely enough in all occasions it happend when the PC wasn't stressed a lot.


You can find those voltages under the Performance tab in the Voltage section.


----------



## BoredErica

Complimentary reminders:

-Once you've hit a final or close to finial overclock please post them in my thread or make it clear what your settings are and that these are your final settings

-Vcore measurement is seen in HWInfo. For most you have to scroll down a bit so see the voltage.


----------



## Svarog

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Cyro999*
> 
> You can see more stuff like SA, DIO, AIO if you right click and go to classic mode bios - i kind of assumed everyone was using it anyway because it's pretty much better.
> 
> Manual uncore to 34x (not auto) and ring to 1.15 (not auto) IMO, and use turbo or extreme llc. 9c is a pretty odd bluescreen and it shouldn't happen i think with those settings in place, especially nearer stock (sub-1.2vcore)


Well they arn't BSODs, just screen going Grey and Windows Log says Internal Timer Error after reboot.

Today it was 2 errors, but the previous time it showed 6 in a row at the same timestamp.

Ill look up the other settings later, stuck in a WoW Guild Raid









Thanks for the advice so far.


----------



## sonic2911

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Darkwizzie*
> 
> Complimentary reminders:
> 
> -Once you've hit a final or close to finial overclock please post them in my thread or make it clear what your settings are and that these are your final settings
> 
> -Vcore measurement is seen in HWInfo. For most you have to scroll down a bit so see the voltage.


what is ur setting?


----------



## BoredErica

https://docs.google.com/spreadsheet/ccc?key=0AjXDCk5eCp1gdEdENjlDYWl6ZnV4OVlNc0lMU1V3c1E&usp=drive_web

CTRL+F Dark_wizzie

I have two settings listed.


----------



## sonic2911

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Darkwizzie*
> 
> https://docs.google.com/spreadsheet/ccc?key=0AjXDCk5eCp1gdEdENjlDYWl6ZnV4OVlNc0lMU1V3c1E&usp=drive_web
> 
> CTRL+F Dark_wizzie
> I have two settings listed.


I see. Too much vol









Got
Quote:


> FATAL ERROR: Rounding was 0.4921875, expected less than 0.4
> Hardware failure detected, consult stress.txt file.


or BSOD code 124 with prime95 although it passed IBT and linX, SuperPi 32M.
Need more vcore?

Now:
core 46x with 1.26 vcore
uncore 35x with 1.15 ring
VRIN still 1.8


----------



## Svarog

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Forceman*
> 
> You can find those voltages under the Performance tab in the Voltage section.


Right i found the missing values (in red),i just wasn't looking hard enough for them.
Quote:


> Uncore = 35
> Ring = 1.050v (auto)
> VRIN = 1.776v
> VRIN LLC = Auto (can set to Extreme which is 100%)
> *SA = 0.000v (Auto)
> DIO = 0.000v (Auto)
> AIO = 0.000v (Auto)
> *RAM = 2133 MHz (XMP1, also have XMP2 but they are the same settings both at Command Rate 2)


Now i changed the following (in green):
Quote:


> *Uncore = 34
> Ring = 1.150v*
> VRIN = 1.776v
> *VRIN LLC = Extreme*
> SA = 0.000v (Auto)
> DIO = 0.000v (Auto)
> AIO = 0.000v (Auto)
> RAM = 2133 MHz (XMP1, also have XMP2 but they are the same settings both at Command Rate 2)


----------



## rv8000

I have a 4670k and Z87X-UD3H, and cannot get the multiplier or voltage to drop during idle. I've tried leaving the power saving functions on auto and setting them all to enabled, both settings leave the cpu pegged at 4.4ghz and 1.253v. What gives?


----------



## Forceman

Make sure you have the Windows Power Plan set to Balanced, and check the voltage with HWInfo (the voltage at the bottom, not the one up top) - CPU-Z doesn't show the Vcore correctly.


----------



## rv8000

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Forceman*
> 
> Make sure you have the Windows Power Plan set to Balanced, and check the voltage with HWInfo (the voltage at the bottom, not the one up top) - CPU-Z doesn't show the Vcore correctly.


Worked thank you.

@ 4.4, llc extreme, 1.252 vcore, 1.8 vrin, 1.15 ring, temps hit 94c in Cinebench in about 10 sec on my H80i before I shut the system down. This seems abnormal as those voltages aren't extreme, I could understand mid 80s but not instant 94+. Going to blame a poor mount of the h80i, tubes are probably restricting flow with how bent they are, and the mounting backplate didn't seem to play nice with this motherboard. At stock during a quick cinebench run the max temp was 74c, ambient temp is around 21c.


----------



## Jnmart

Hello,

Got my new 4770k+ud3h combo last week, been trying to overclock this costa rica chip and its been a pain.. This is my first overclock since pentium 4 =P. I'm trying to get a low (4.2-4.3) OC as I want low voltage due to temps (with Evo 212 and antec gx700 case, I get max temps around 93 @ 43x/1.26v on Aida64 FPU only test). Been reading lots of guides and so far I've learned a few things but have some questions:

1. I think my chip is a not OC friendly.. inside the ud3h cpu status with optimized defaults loaded, i get a vcore of 1.152 and VRING of 1.764 (cpu freq is around 37x). Is this how we check if our chips are oc friendly? Thing that threw me off was the 37x mult inside bios with defaults, was expecting a 35x.

2. Is it a good strategy to put my max allowed values and then start to crank up multipliers and see how far i can get being stable?. Ex. as of now I think I won't go over these: 1.9 VRING, 1.26 VCORE, 1.2 VRIN, +0.25 SA/IOA/IOD (figured those out while reading the guide). My mem is a gskill [email protected], but planning on oc'ing to 1866mhz @ 1.6v.

3. To test stability I run wprime, hyperpi, IBT, Cinebench, pcmark7, aida64 (FPU) and prime95, in that order. Most of the times I run them all w/o problems (sometimes hyperpi gives me BSOD) till i hit prime95.. I can get BSOD in about 10min, while Aida64 runs for over 1h. Should I discard prime95 for stability and just trust aida64?

I have several days playing with bios settings and really would like some help to get my pc stable and cool. I have a lot more questions but will wait for replies.

Thanks,
Jn.


----------



## marsey99

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *rv8000*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Forceman*
> 
> Make sure you have the Windows Power Plan set to Balanced, and check the voltage with HWInfo (the voltage at the bottom, not the one up top) - CPU-Z doesn't show the Vcore correctly.
> 
> 
> 
> Worked thank you.
> 
> @ 4.4, llc extreme, 1.252 vcore, 1.8 vrin, 1.15 ring, temps hit 94c in Cinebench in about 10 sec on my H80i before I shut the system down. This seems abnormal as those voltages aren't extreme, I could understand mid 80s but not instant 94+. Going to blame a poor mount of the h80i, tubes are probably restricting flow with how bent they are, and the mounting backplate didn't seem to play nice with this motherboard. At stock during a quick cinebench run the max temp was 74c, ambient temp is around 21c.
Click to expand...

while i don't doubt the mount isn't helping you also do not have a massive amount of liquid to hold the heat so it will warm up quicker.

it does just so how bloody hot these chip's are.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jnmart*
> 
> Hello,
> 
> Got my new 4770k+ud3h combo last week, been trying to overclock this costa rica chip and its been a pain.. This is my first overclock since pentium 4 =P. I'm trying to get a low (4.2-4.3) OC as I want low voltage due to temps (with Evo 212 and antec gx700 case, I get max temps around 93 @ 43x/1.26v on Aida64 FPU only test). Been reading lots of guides and so far I've learned a few things but have some questions:
> 
> 1. I think my chip is a not OC friendly.. inside the ud3h cpu status with optimized defaults loaded, i get a vcore of 1.152 and VRING of 1.764 (cpu freq is around 37x). Is this how we check if our chips are oc friendly? Thing that threw me off was the 37x mult inside bios with defaults, was expecting a 35x.
> 
> 2. Is it a good strategy to put my max allowed values and then start to crank up multipliers and see how far i can get being stable?. Ex. as of now I think I won't go over these: 1.9 VRING, 1.26 VCORE, 1.2 VRIN, +0.25 SA/IOA/IOD (figured those out while reading the guide). My mem is a gskill [email protected], but planning on oc'ing to 1866mhz @ 1.6v.
> 
> 3. To test stability I run wprime, hyperpi, IBT, Cinebench, pcmark7, aida64 (FPU) and prime95, in that order. Most of the times I run them all w/o problems (sometimes hyperpi gives me BSOD) till i hit prime95.. I can get BSOD in about 10min, while Aida64 runs for over 1h. Should I discard prime95 for stability and just trust aida64?
> 
> I have several days playing with bios settings and really would like some help to get my pc stable and cool. I have a lot more questions but will wait for replies.
> 
> Thanks,
> Jn.


dude i think you have put vccin and vring the wrong way around. if you give it 1.9vring it will cook itself xD

i have found i need no more that 0.4v vccin than vcore. so 1.2vcore on 1.6vccin is stable, any more just created more heat for no reason. as you get higher you will want to open that a little but not a slower speeds.

do not think you can just throw volts at it and expect it to work as you might find you get throttled and not notice it. test each multi as you go keeping track of volts, heat and cpu performance as once you get throttled it will be slower than running at a slower speed.


----------



## Cyro999

Quote:


> i have found i need no more that 0.4v vccin than vcore. so 1.2vcore on 1.6vccin is stable, any more just created more heat for no reason.


You're assuming that more VRIN is a bad thing and creates more heat.

On the contrary i think it lowers temperatures. 1.2vcore with 1.6vrin sounds terrible.


----------



## StonedAlex

I don't know if I got a dud or what but I can't even get 4.2ghz completely stable at 1.3 vcore, 1.2 ring bus, 1.9 vrin, and vrin llc on extreme.


----------



## D2234

Hi all,

I've got a few question regarding overclocking with the UD4H.

1. Do you adjust Turbo Power Limit (Watts) and Core Current Limit (Amps) while overclocking without Turbo Boost?

2. I don't see a CPU VRN Loadline Calibration in my Bios - is that a problem?

3. My current overclock with my 4670k and a Phanteks PH-TC with 3 fans is:
4.4 GHz CPU Core
4.0 GHz Uncore
1.96 VRIN Override
1.34 CPU Vcore
1.2 CPU Ring
Max Temps: 84C in Prime 95 (usually stays around 65C)
What is your recommended addition to voltage? I know that 1.45 is technically the max, but I'm wondering what a healthy max would be.

Thank you very much - Happy Thanksgiving,

D2234


----------



## OnTheSteam

Hi guys I just cleared my CMOS and got 1.112 as my CPU idal then I tried to oc it to 4.2 at 1.325 vcore and left everything to auto. I got in windows but instant freeze with prime95 then I tried following setup
CPU feq 4.2ghz
Uncore 34
Vcore 1.325
Vrin 1.900
Vring 1.150
CPU system agent +0.15
CPU I/o +0.15
CPO I/o digital +0.15

Again booted but instant freeze in Aida and prime my system just freezes no bsode or any thing. How to stbilize it? My specs are in my signeture


----------



## Forceman

Set your uncore to 35 or 26x. If you leave it at 34x (the default) it'll turbo up to 39x under load, and may be causing your problems (or at least some of them). I'd also back down on the VCCIOD, VCCIOA, and VCCSA - 0.15 is pretty hefty for 4.2


----------



## brandon88tube

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *StonedAlex*
> 
> I don't know if I got a dud or what but I can't even get 4.2ghz completely stable at 1.3 vcore, 1.2 ring bus, 1.9 vrin, and vrin llc on extreme.


Yeah, I know the feeling, I'm still struggling to get 4.2GHz stable with my 4670K. If i'm lucky I and find a stable 4.2 then I might be able to go to 4.3 or 4.4 at best. I can probably forget about getting anything past 4.4 though.


----------



## OnTheSteam

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Forceman*
> 
> Set your uncore to 35 or 26x. If you leave it at 34x (the default) it'll turbo up to 39x under load, and may be causing your problems (or at least some of them). I'd also back down on the VCCIOD, VCCIOA, and VCCSA - 0.15 is pretty hefty for 4.2


I tried 4.2 at 1.300 vcore and set uncore to 35x at 1.150 vring everything else was auto got first worker fatel error after 5 min in prime 95 other workers are running after 30 min temp was around 73c, don't know how to read error. What to do now?


----------



## marsey99

you need more ring and less vcore dude.


----------



## OnTheSteam

OK finally I settled for 1.290 [email protected] and 35x uncore @ 1.150 still prime is not working but every game is working at least which I play so will not worry about prime, its just gaming PC so when it will crash just push reset so far no crashes in gaming.


----------



## sonic2911

1.29 @ 4.2 is quite high


----------



## OnTheSteam

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *sonic2911*
> 
> 1.29 @ 4.2 is quite high


Ya I know but got blue screen at 1.280 so have to keep it that way my system idial at stock was 1.112 so I got below average chip.


----------



## Cyro999

Which bluescreen and what vrin?


----------



## brandon88tube

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OnTheSteam*
> 
> Ya I know but got blue screen at 1.280 so have to keep it that way my system idial at stock was 1.112 so I got below average chip.


I'm currently having the same issue and I'm close to or at 1.29v and I still don't think I'm stable.


----------



## OnTheSteam

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Cyro999*
> 
> Which bluescreen and what vrin?


I think it was 124 error in bsod just as windows starts. Vrin is 1.750.


----------



## sonic2911

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OnTheSteam*
> 
> I think it was 124 error in bsod just as windows starts. Vrin is 1.750.


try to set 1.8 vrin and 1.2 ring.
i can go 4.6 @ 1.26 vcore


----------



## OnTheSteam

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *brandon88tube*
> 
> I'm currently having the same issue and I'm close to or at 1.29v and I still don't think I'm stable.


dude if stock exchange or defence of your country is not dependent on your system there is no need to run prime95 or for that matter any stress test, for me its gaming so I test it in my games and if they run smoothly at around 60c temp at game load I think I don't have to worry, or do I?


----------



## OnTheSteam

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *sonic2911*
> 
> try to set 1.8 vrin and 1.2 ring.
> i can go 4.6 @ 1.26 vcore


What was your stock Vcore?


----------



## ikjadoon

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *sonic2911*
> 
> 1.29 @ 4.2 is quite high


A little high, but not ridiculous. Mine took 1.25V for 4.3GHz; any lower volts at 43x would BSOD. I'm not sure you appreciate just how variable Haswell is in regards to overclocks.

Haswell chips are all over the place.


----------



## sonic2911

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OnTheSteam*
> 
> What was your stock Vcore?


don't remember


----------



## brandon88tube

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ikjadoon*
> 
> A little high, but not ridiculous. Mine took 1.25V for 4.3GHz; any lower volts at 43x would BSOD. I'm not sure you appreciate just how variable Haswell is in regards to overclocks. Anandtech has one 4770K that only gets 4.2GHz, _even after pumping 1.40V into it_.
> 
> Haswell chips are all over the place.


Yeah, it's kind of a shame that they are so all over the place.


----------



## trihuynh1995

sorry for being off topic but have any of you have had the z87 ud5h with faulty usb3.0 ports? Mine have died within couple days of usage. I have updated to the latest drivers but it still does not fix the problem. I have also send Gigabyte an email explaining my situation 2 days ago but I have not hear anything from them since.


----------



## ikjadoon

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *brandon88tube*
> 
> Yeah, it's kind of a shame that they are so all over the place.


True. I'd take this loss of potential OCs if Intel at least put proper TIM under the IHS. ;D But, eh, maybe we overclockers are a dying breed.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *trihuynh1995*
> 
> sorry for being off topic but have any of you have had the z87 ud5h with faulty usb3.0 ports? Mine have died within couple days of usage. I have updated to the latest drivers but it still does not fix the problem. I have also send Gigabyte an email explaining my situation 2 days ago but I have not hear anything from them since.


I have that same board; my board hasn't had a single hardware failure.







Call Gigabyte; their support technicians are surprisingly knowledgeable and you should be able to get a new board soon!


----------



## brandon88tube

I've never used x264 before and felt like I probably should include it in my stress tests since I will probably be doing some encoding on this machine. The problem is I don't know what you guys are using to turn this into a stress test. If anyone could help me out I would appreciate it.


----------



## Forceman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *brandon88tube*
> 
> I've never used x264 before and felt like I probably should include it in my stress tests since I will probably be doing some encoding on this machine. The problem is I don't know what you guys are using to turn this into a stress test. If anyone could help me out I would appreciate it.


Quote:


> I highly recommend trying x264 encoding test if you are looking for a stressful nonsynthetic stress test. Nonsynthetic meaning temps will not be very high, being only a notch higher than normal 100% CPU load. But it'll still be very stressful, often causing crashes in an hour at most. For x264, skip to the second part of the test, because the first part is not really that stressful. Just pass it 3-5 times in a row for stability. For a peace of mind I recommend running x264 looped all night as you sleep once, and if it passes, it's table. There IS a way to loop the test.
> http://www.techarp.com/showarticle.aspx?artno=520
> http://www.2shared.com/file/JZiNGawh/bench_script_loop_user.html
> 
> The download above is only 9kb. It is an alternative batch file for x264. Simply drop it into the x264 folder and click the new batch to run the altered version allowing you to set however many passes you want. Honestly, 20 or higher passes is overkill.


http://www.overclock.net/t/1411077/haswell-overclocking-thread-with-statistics/0_30


----------



## brandon88tube

Thanks... I feel dumb for downloading the actual x264 and trying to use it for this.


----------



## Cyro999

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ikjadoon*
> 
> A little high, but not ridiculous. Mine took 1.25V for 4.3GHz; any lower volts at 43x would BSOD. I'm not sure you appreciate just how variable Haswell is in regards to overclocks. Anandtech has one 4770K that only gets 4.2GHz, _even after pumping 1.40V into it_.
> 
> Haswell chips are all over the place.


No offense, but do NOT quote anandtech for anything to do with Haswell overclocking. They didn't read Haswell 101 and repeatedly, 6 months after launch, do completely ridiculous things like setting VRIN to a completely wrong value (like 1.4vcore with 1.7vrin and no llc) which makes overclocking impossible. They're bad to the extent of getting a higher overclock on their cheap micro-atx board review -because it set one of the CPU voltages differently do their flagship atx board by default and they never changed it on either board-

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *brandon88tube*
> 
> Thanks... I feel dumb for downloading the actual x264 and trying to use it for this.


Don't, it's not obvious how to use









I like MeGUI, it auto updates encoder and such and is on most recent version atm. You have to mess around with some other settings and encode your own videos though. x264 benchmark 5.0.1 with custom script and encoder version, or even just default stuff, is easier


----------



## ikjadoon

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Cyro999*
> 
> No offense, but do NOT quote anandtech for anything to do with Haswell overclocking. They didn't read Haswell 101 and repeatedly, 6 months after launch, do completely ridiculous things like setting VRIN to a completely wrong value (like 1.4vcore with 1.7vrin and no llc) which makes overclocking impossible. They're bad to the extent of getting a higher overclock on their cheap micro-atx board review -because it set one of the CPU voltages differently do their flagship atx board by default and they never changed it on either board-


Thanks for the info; first time I've heard this! I looked them up:

ATX review: 1.35V VCore, 1.65 VRIN (







), 4.6GHz (max OC)
mATX review: 1.34V Vcore, unknown VRIN, 4.6GHz (max OC)

They got the same OC, though. Were you talking about different boards? Sheesh, Anandtech. They're overclocking it like it's a Sandy chip--wait, no, they are using some weak LLC, so it's worse!

I wrote a comment on one of the reviews...we'll see what happens.


----------



## BoredErica

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ikjadoon*
> 
> Thanks for the info; first time I've heard this! I looked them up:
> 
> ATX review: 1.35V VCore, 1.65 VRIN (
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ), 4.6GHz (max OC)
> mATX review: 1.34V Vcore, unknown VRIN, 4.6GHz (max OC)
> 
> They got the same OC, though. Were you talking about different boards? Sheesh, Anandtech. They're overclocking it like it's a Sandy chip--wait, no, they are using some weak LLC, so it's worse!
> 
> I wrote a comment on one of the reviews...we'll see what happens.


This is why I prefer community driven overclocking threads because it's based more on multiple people's experiences and information can be organized.

IIRC there were like, 4 major Haswell OC Guides on the internet right now? Not 100% sure.


----------



## Cyro999

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ikjadoon*
> 
> Thanks for the info; first time I've heard this! I looked them up:
> 
> ATX review: 1.35V VCore, 1.65 VRIN (
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ), 4.6GHz (max OC)
> mATX review: 1.34V Vcore, unknown VRIN, 4.6GHz (max OC)
> 
> They got the same OC, though. Were you talking about different boards? Sheesh, Anandtech. They're overclocking it like it's a Sandy chip--wait, no, they are using some weak LLC, so it's worse!
> 
> I wrote a comment on one of the reviews...we'll see what happens.


It's worse than just those two reviews - and they're not willing to listen AFAIK. They are Anandtech, we are just some random pheasants with haswell chips. They made FATAL mistakes on quite a few of their articles that completely invalidated them, to the point where i'm hesitant to read anything that i'm not extremely informed about, because they could make such mistakes without me spotting them

Quote:


> For our manual overclock, we start at 40x100 with 1.000 volts on the CPU, and work our way up: when stable the multiplier is increased, and when unstable the voltage is increased.


"the voltage is increased" because there's only one voltage..

http://images.anandtech.com/doci/7532/ASUS%20M6I%20OC.png

And yea, i was talking about them getting 100mhz higher oc on an matx or mitx board than a much more expensive atx option, because of default vrin etc.

They talked down the overclocking ability of the z87x-ud3h (a board that i own) and then gave one of their awards to another board - because it was overclocking the same chip better when it wasn't set to something ridiculous like 1.4vcore @1.65vrin.










^That made me quite mad, even with the basic knowledge we had at the time.
Quote:


> For the MSI board, we left LLC and CPU VRIN on automatic. Our results are:


Completely different standards to judge two boards to the extent of handicapping one heavily while pushing neither


----------



## Fahrenheit85

I had great luck with my Vcore at 1.3 for 4.4 with a 40 uncore. LLC on extreme and the rest on auto. What can I get if I mess around with the settings more?


----------



## sonic2911

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Cyro999*
> 
> It's worse than just those two reviews - and they're not willing to listen AFAIK. They are Anandtech, we are just some random pheasants with haswell chips. They made FATAL mistakes on quite a few of their articles that completely invalidated them, to the point where i'm hesitant to read anything that i'm not extremely informed about, because they could make such mistakes without me spotting them
> "the voltage is increased" because there's only one voltage..
> 
> http://images.anandtech.com/doci/7532/ASUS%20M6I%20OC.png
> 
> And yea, i was talking about them getting 100mhz higher oc on an matx or mitx board than a much more expensive atx option, because of default vrin etc.
> 
> They talked down the overclocking ability of the z87x-ud3h (a board that i own) and then gave one of their awards to another board - because it was overclocking the same chip better when it wasn't set to something ridiculous like 1.4vcore @1.65vrin.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ^That made me quite mad, even with the basic knowledge we had at the time.
> Completely different standards to judge two boards to the extent of handicapping one heavily while pushing neither


really? can stable at 1.65 vrin?


----------



## Cyro999

When you set vcore 0.15v more than you need, i guess you can stabilize some hundreds of mhz below the chips potential


----------



## magnifico1

Hi guy , please have a little question for my gigabyte z87 oc .

I have seen on this board that there is a switch to the single and the dual bios bios, but what is it?


----------



## Ali Man

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *magnifico1*
> 
> Hi guy , please have a little question for my gigabyte z87 oc .
> 
> I have seen on this board that there is a switch to the single and the dual bios bios, but what is it?


It's usually there as a recovery backup, i.e. if anything happens to 'Bios 1', then it can be recovered from 'Bios 2'.


----------



## magnifico1

if I want to try 2 bios, I just switch on 2?


----------



## belgianwacko

excellent thread first of all
using this and other resources i think i've managed a pretty good first "stable" overclock and am wondering if it's worth going much further given the fact that i'll mainly be doing gaming
so, this is my setup:
gigabyte Z87x u3dh
4670k (malay 316)
mugen 4 pcgh edition
cml8gx3m2a1600c9 2x4 gb corsair memory

i'm running @ 4.5 ghz (100x45 , 38x uncore, [email protected], 1.75 vccin, 1.21 vcore & 1.15 vring). From what i can tell ,these are pretty good voltages for that speed. My stock vid is 1.065
it's been stable with IBT (10 runs high x 5) max temps 90°), aida (about an hour) and x264 (an hour)
i know i have to do loads more for 100% stability but after just a few hours of fiddling around, this does seem pretty good
i'm gonna let in run AIDA overnight and x264 during the day but i have a feeling it could turn out fine

haven't played with memory yet

any first thoughts of how to (safely) push this thing a bit further? Again, i'll be mainly doing gaming (with a 7950 for now) and seeing as there is virtually no difference in 3Dmark firestrike, valley or heaven between 3.4 and 4.5, i doubt i'm going to have to push the cpu much higer than 4.5 but please correct me if i'm wrong


----------



## Cyro999

Firestrike, valley and heaven are GPU benchmarks, they're not games.

That's like saying that overclocking your 7950 doesn't raise your cinebench score, it's common sense









Your actual performance results and if you are held back by CPU or GPU will change on a game by game basis and what settings you are on or FPS you are at, keep an eye on it


----------



## THEStorm

Good thread here, will come in handy when I start clocking my new board and chip this week!


----------



## Peanuts4

It's been a while going to reinstall windows here soon. I have a SSD and one HDD which of these do I need? The top one do I need for AHCI or just raid? The bottom one does it provide me with AHCI, I hate that it's so hard to find out what these do off of Intel's website and impossible to find out more on Gigabytes.

1). Intel SATA Preinstall driver
(For AHCI / RAID Mode)
Note: Windows setup to read from USB thumb drive.

12.8.0.1016 0.43 MB 2013/10/22

and

2). Intel® Rapid Storage Technology

12.8.0.1016 14.04 MB 2013/10/22


----------



## Forceman

You don't need either of them for Win 7 or Win 8.

You can install the Intel EIST if you want, but it isn't needed.


----------



## Ali Man

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *magnifico1*
> 
> if I want to try 2 bios, I just switch on 2?


Yep, that's correct.


----------



## belgianwacko

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Cyro999*
> 
> Firestrike, valley and heaven are GPU benchmarks, they're not games.
> 
> That's like saying that overclocking your 7950 doesn't raise your cinebench score, it's common sense
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Your actual performance results and if you are held back by CPU or GPU will change on a game by game basis and what settings you are on or FPS you are at, keep an eye on it


I hear you and have been in the OC- and "benchmarking" game long enough to know this (started with a cyrix [email protected] and then a celeron 300A @ 450) . It is however a first indication of stability and performance and I'll start the actual gaming soon enough and take it from there. I was just looking for some first thoughts, that is all ...

thanks again for your input!


----------



## minimindy21

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *belgianwacko*
> 
> excellent thread first of all
> using this and other resources i think i've managed a pretty good first "stable" overclock and am wondering if it's worth going much further given the fact that i'll mainly be doing gaming
> so, this is my setup:
> gigabyte Z87x u3dh
> 4670k (malay 316)
> mugen 4 pcgh edition
> cml8gx3m2a1600c9 2x4 gb corsair memory
> 
> i'm running @ 4.5 ghz (100x45 , 38x uncore, [email protected], 1.75 vccin, 1.21 vcore & 1.15 vring). From what i can tell ,these are pretty good voltages for that speed. My stock vid is 1.065
> it's been stable with IBT (10 runs high x 5) max temps 90°), aida (about an hour) and x264 (an hour)
> i know i have to do loads more for 100% stability but after just a few hours of fiddling around, this does seem pretty good
> i'm gonna let in run AIDA overnight and x264 during the day but i have a feeling it could turn out fine
> 
> haven't played with memory yet
> 
> any first thoughts of how to (safely) push this thing a bit further? Again, i'll be mainly doing gaming (with a 7950 for now) and seeing as there is virtually no difference in 3Dmark firestrike, valley or heaven between 3.4 and 4.5, i doubt i'm going to have to push the cpu much higer than 4.5 but please correct me if i'm wrong


I have a 4770k malay 316 batch and use the same voltages for 4.5ghz







Have you tried higher? Seems like I hit a wall at 4.7-4.8ghz 1.3-1.35 vcore. Above 1.35 vcore it freezes in the bios after 1-2 min so I never touched it again.
I thought Haswell was more like a lottery inside the same batch? Coincidence maybe?

After a 20+ hours bf4 marathon I got 2 BSOD's that I've never had before
SYSTEM_THREAD_EXCEPTION_NOT_HANDLED0x0000007e
SYSTEM_SERVICE_EXCEPTION0x0000003b

After this I could not enable SLI in the newest beta drivers, the screen would go black as usual but it didnt recover and pushing the powerbutton didnt work so I had to pull the plug








I uninstalled the drivers and downloaded the latest WHQL drivers. I enabled SLI and the black screen recovered but it took twice as long, also it said the drivers crashed but recovered.
I guess it's fixed now but anybody has a clue what is going on?
I use K-boost from EVGA Precision since a couple weeks and my 680's run stock. Without K-boost they run at 1110mhz while they used to run 1202mhz maybe that has something to do with it?
Thanks in advance


----------



## Lysergix710

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *minimindy21*
> 
> I have a 4770k malay 316 batch and use the same voltages for 4.5ghz
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Have you tried higher? Seems like I hit a wall at 4.7-4.8ghz 1.3-1.35 vcore. Above 1.35 vcore it freezes in the bios after 1-2 min so I never touched it again.
> I thought Haswell was more like a lottery inside the same batch? Coincidence maybe?
> 
> After a 20+ hours bf4 marathon I got 2 BSOD's that I've never had before
> SYSTEM_THREAD_EXCEPTION_NOT_HANDLED0x0000007e
> SYSTEM_SERVICE_EXCEPTION0x0000003b
> 
> After this I could not enable SLI in the newest beta drivers, the screen would go black as usual but it didnt recover and pushing the powerbutton didnt work so I had to pull the plug
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I uninstalled the drivers and downloaded the latest WHQL drivers. I enabled SLI and the black screen recovered but it took twice as long, also it said the drivers crashed but recovered.
> I guess it's fixed now but anybody has a clue what is going on?
> I use K-boost from EVGA Precision since a couple weeks and my 680's run stock. Without K-boost they run at 1110mhz while they used to run 1202mhz maybe that has something to do with it?
> Thanks in advance


Same kind of thing happened to me, was oc'ing playing bf4 and got those same bsods i think. I re booted and couldnt use crossfire without blue screen so i reinstalled drivers a few times with no luck, had to go back to an old driver for crossfire to work. Ive since done a image recovery and the new drivers are working fine again.

Ive got my oc fairly stable at 4.3 1.18vcore 1.8vccin 1.15vring it passes aida overnight, like 8 hrs. But froze after a few bf4 matches with a 124 error upon loggin so ive upped the vcore1.182 vccin1.85, vring1.2 and will keep trying to game with it.

Am i heading the right way in terms of ridding the 124 error ?


----------



## Cyro999

1.18 to 1.182 is nothing, if you got 124 i'd go to 1.20 (or 1.19 if it took ages for an issue to be shown) and if no problems for a very long time, try 1.19


----------



## Lysergix710

cheers will bump the vcore up then !

edit; So my aida64 runs were longer with a lower voltage what else can i change that may be causing the 124 instability ?


----------



## borax

Hi guys I have a g1 sniper 5, i'm running it on a small 17 inch monitor that has a hdmi in and supports 720p resolutions. I'm only using the intel gma as an output for now, however I'm unable to change the resolution in windows or the bios, any way I can do this?


----------



## The Real Deal

So far is there any feedback with the timing mode setting for the memory ?

And i read third times the part about the PLL setting, soryy but i don't get it..

If i don't want to leave it on auto but i don't overclock the BCLK, should i choose LCPLL or SBPLL ?

Thanks


----------



## Faster_is_better

Is there really much difference between the z87 UD4h and UD5h?


----------



## Ali Man

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *borax*
> 
> Hi guys I have a g1 sniper 5, i'm running it on a small 17 inch monitor that has a hdmi in and supports 720p resolutions. I'm only using the intel gma as an output for now, however I'm unable to change the resolution in windows or the bios, any way I can do this?


Tried using Intel's own GPU software utility?. It usually installs with the driver itself.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *The Real Deal*
> 
> So far is there any feedback with the timing mode setting for the memory ?
> 
> And i read third times the part about the PLL setting, soryy but i don't get it..
> 
> If i don't want to leave it on auto but i don't overclock the BCLK, should i choose LCPLL or SBPLL ?
> 
> Thanks


The lower timing are basically for fine tuning the OC, i.e. if after you've OC'ed the first and second.
The LCPLL and SBPLL is more for straps, you don't really need to touch it if not going higher than 100Mhz. And in this case, you can't go wrong with auto.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Faster_is_better*
> 
> Is there really much difference between the z87 UD4h and UD5h?


Not much difference at all.


----------



## borax

Thanks mate I found out how to do it







also found out that the new uefi bios only supports 1080i monitors so there's no way to convert the output in bios to 720p. Another question, I need to get the accessories that come with the g1 sniper 5, seeing as I bought a b grade product from overclockers.co.uk. I've contacted gigabyte and they will be sending me the I/o shield and drivers. But nothing else.. any possible ways of getting the rest?


----------



## Ali Man

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *borax*
> 
> Thanks mate I found out how to do it
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> also found out that the new uefi bios only supports 1080i monitors so there's no way to convert the output in bios to 720p. Another question, I need to get the accessories that come with the g1 sniper 5, seeing as I bought a b grade product from overclockers.co.uk. I've contacted gigabyte and they will be sending me the I/o shield and drivers. But nothing else.. any possible ways of getting the rest?


What would be most important to you in it?
The Wifi card, SLi bridges, USB 3.0 panel, bios removing clip?


----------



## borax

@Ali Man

If I'm to be honest ide say the wifi card and the op amp kit.. more so the wifi side of things.. sli bridges I can buy aftermarket!USB 3.0 panel?


----------



## Ali Man

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *borax*
> 
> @Ali Man
> 
> If I'm to be honest ide say the wifi card and the op amp kit.. more so the wifi side of things.. sli bridges I can buy aftermarket!USB 3.0 panel?


Well you can get the op amp kit separately and even the WIFI card (not exactly the same one though) and also the USB 3.0 panel.

It would just be hard to find someone selling these things separately as according to them, it drops the value of the product. But may be on forums like OCN you may.


----------



## Peanuts4

Does anyone know what used Z87's are going for? I'm thinking about selling mine. Definitely hasn't blown me away.


----------



## marsey99

less than new ones?

all depends on the board and the buyer dude really.


----------



## Proserpine

I followed the templates of the first post and I'm having some difficulties to stabilize my 4670K with 45x BLCK and 40x uncore.

Test settings
CPU VRIN Override LLC > extreme
CPU VRIN Override voltage > 2.000v
VCORE > 1,340v
CPU RING voltage > 1,200v
CPU Multiplier > 45x
BCLK > auto
Turbo > disable
UNCORE > 40x
C1E/ C3/ C6/ C7/ EIST > disable
RAM > auto (1333)

CPU stressed for 4 hours without problems > not passed 56ºc with water.



Then I used the same settings to stress the CPU and the cache... BSOD 124 after 2 hours stressing with AIDA64... rised the ring voltage to 1.250v but after 2 hours stressing the CPU and the cache had the BSOD 124.

Then rised the vcore to 1.350v but after 2 hours stressing the CPU and the cache had the BSOD 124.

Any ideas?... as my temps have not passed 60ºc during the stress tests I wanted to stabilize 45x to use 24/7.

*Edit:* if I just stress the cache 40x with 1.200v and with the other settings on auto seems to me that is stable... stressed for more than 4 hours without BSOD.

Any ideas?


----------



## Cyro999

Too high VRIN for ~1.25vcore, back off and set uncore to 33x (so it doesn't turbo) with 1.15 ring, then i'd suggest seeing what core multiplier you are stable with using 1.23 vcore set (1.25 load vcore) and 1.8vrin - you can work up from there. 45x doesn't work? 44x. 43x - don't change anything else, just work down core multi. When you've got that working, you can step up core, raising voltages as instability presents itself - and you know exactly what works and where you are introducing issues, if you are.

I've been OCing Haswell and following threads etc since launch - it seems like the most consistent and easy/simple way, as well as the one that grants the most understanding of your individual chip.

You can put uncore up afterwards - it's quite easy, but just one variable at a time is much more solid overclocking practice.

If you have the right version of cpu-z (1.64.0) then it will display your actual Vcore. With manual voltage set, you can always assume that it'll be 0.02v over what you set in bios - the sensor is not entirely accurate, but at least 1.64.0 uses the right sensor.

I also prefer x264 as a stability test for Haswell, it won't catch quite everything (basically nothing will) but it's close enough to grant you 24/7 stability for any program - maybe with some very slight tweaking if you see issues or signs of instability, but i've not had to do that with latest encoder version.


----------



## Peanuts4

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Forceman*
> 
> You don't need either of them for Win 7 or Win 8.
> 
> You can install the Intel EIST if you want, but it isn't needed.


Did you mean Intel® Rapid Storage Technology?


----------



## D2234

Memory Voltage Profile to Remove IMC from the equation for memory OC:
System Agent: +0.15v to +0.3V
CPU IO Analog: +0.15 to +0.3v
CPU IO Digital: +0.15 to +0.3v

This doesn't support the CPU stability in any way, right?


----------



## Unknownm

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Bejusek from tomshardware*
> UD5H has different outputs array - different video outputs for integrated video (which you are not going to use anyway), one less internal USB2 header, dual lan, more SATA ports (but no eSATA on the back), more fan headers, two firewire headers (UD3 and 4 have 0) and support for X-Fi Xtreme Fidelity® and EAX® Advanced HD™ 5.0 technologies, whatever that is.


----------



## Forceman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Peanuts4*
> 
> Did you mean Intel® Rapid Storage Technology?


Yeah, I think my phone autocorrected that one.


----------



## error-id10t

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *D2234*
> 
> Memory Voltage Profile to Remove IMC from the equation for memory OC:
> System Agent: +0.15v to +0.3V
> CPU IO Analog: +0.15 to +0.3v
> CPU IO Digital: +0.15 to +0.3v
> 
> This doesn't support the CPU stability in any way, right?


I'd like to know this as well. I know that things that don't run on certain multiplier and higher RAM speed, will run fine as soon as you just lower RAM speed (ie: 2400MHz vs. 1600MHz).


----------



## flash2021

so I finally started my OC endeavors with my new 4770K (L317 malay)

The only things i've changed from optimized defaults are: 1.230 Vcore, I seem to be stable at 4.5GHz (30 mins of AIDA64 and 1.5 hrs of IETU). now i realize that is not the 8hr minimum IETU recommended length, but it makes me feel good at least.

CPU cache voltage=adaptive, cache ratio=40x

My IBT scores are (~118.3 @ 1024MB, ~126 @ 4096) and superPi (1M, 7.938s)

QUESTION: Is this about right since I have not optimized the ring bus (i feel like my IBT scores should be higher)? once i get that raised closer to a 1:1 ratio with cpu multi, will overall bench performance improve?

with my H80 my temps:
*Idle ~ 28-32 degC
*IETU don't go over 74 degC
*AIDA64 ~ max 77 degC
*IBT maxes HOT at 95 degC on hottest core

(guide i've been following, along with this one is http://linustechtips.com/main/topic/41234-intel-haswell-4670k-4770k-overclocking-guide/ )

update: I got 4.5ghz stable at 1.23v...I tried 1.255v at 4.6ghz and didn't pass, I'll go back and try it again at 4.6ghz but at 1.26-1.27v I think my temps will be too hot


----------



## fleetfeather

regarding PCH voltage, is anyone actually noticing a drop in temps from lowering it? Furthermore, has anyone found any other voltage tweaks to have any impact on temperatures? (aside from the bleeding obvious ones like vcore, uncore and vrin)


----------



## Forceman

PCH voltage won't affect temperatures because it is a separate chip (the Z87 PCH).


----------



## fleetfeather

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Forceman*
> 
> PCH voltage won't affect temperatures because it is a separate chip (the Z87 PCH).


ahh okay. how have i misinterpreted this?


Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


----------



## Forceman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *fleetfeather*
> 
> ahh okay. how have i misinterpreted this?
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


Presumably lowering the PCH voltage would lower the PCH temperatures, but I'm not sure how that's relative to anything. I really don't know why you'd need to overvolt the PCH for any reason either though.


----------



## fleetfeather

lol fair enough. over the course of haswell's release, no one has found anything extra which can help lower CPU temps? sounds like a very silly question, but it's worth a shot i guess


----------



## BoredErica

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *fleetfeather*
> 
> lol fair enough. over the course of haswell's release, no one has found anything extra which can help lower CPU temps? sounds like a very silly question, but it's worth a shot i guess


Except the fact that some stress tests are WAY hotter than others? Not really.


----------



## marsey99

avx tests make the temp, want to stop it?

do not update windows 7 to sp1 and you have no avx support :lol:


----------



## Cyro999

That's silly considering that avx/avx2 helps a lot - plenty of stuff like x264 use it. It's only the synthetic uses that really hurt (maybe more if you use adaptive voltage.. but i wouldn't ever)


----------



## brandon88tube

Could anyone tell me why I was able to pass 7 hrs of prime95 28.1, but I can't even get to 4 hrs on 27.9 before crashing?


----------



## Cyro999

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *brandon88tube*
> 
> Could anyone tell me why I was able to pass 7 hrs of prime95 28.1, but I can't even get to 4 hrs on 27.9 before crashing?


Because prime does a ton of tests (takes >12 hours to finish them all by default) in different orders on different versions, 28.1 vs 27.9 also uses different instruction sets etc. "Harder" doesn't necessarily mean more stable, even if you do all of the tests


----------



## brandon88tube

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Cyro999*
> 
> Because prime does a ton of tests (takes >12 hours to finish them all by default) in different orders on different versions, 28.1 vs 27.9 also uses different instruction sets etc. "Harder" doesn't necessarily mean more stable, even if you do all of the tests


Wow, I've used prime95 for a long time and never knew it actually has an end to it; always thought it was an endless loop of tests. Thanks for that interesting fact. Side note, should I be running the small fft or blend for the vcore? I mainly just ran the blend, but I'm wondering if I should start off with the small fft and move to blend once I get the core down.


----------



## Cyro999

I dunno for Haswell, but blend will just run all fft lenghs


----------



## Forceman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *brandon88tube*
> 
> Wow, I've used prime95 for a long time and never knew it actually has an end to it; always thought it was an endless loop of tests. Thanks for that interesting fact. Side note, should I be running the small fft or blend for the vcore? I mainly just ran the blend, but I'm wondering if I should start off with the small fft and move to blend once I get the core down.


It's still an endless loop, it just takes a while to run all the FFT lengths and then it starts over. So letting it run for 12 hours or whatever ensures that all the FFTs are tested. There's a way to change the length of time it tests each FFT so it runs through them all faster, but I can't remember what it is.


----------



## mboner1

Well i just got my i7 4770k and have it overclocked to 4.5ghz @ 1.32v stable... well except i run aida64 and with the fpu test my temps jump to 95+ instantly. I can run any other stress test and not go over 70 , is that a indication of something bad going on or is it just a really powerful stress test? Obviously it's not good but all other tests are fine. If i set everything back to stock i don't go over 75 with the fpu test and with all other tests don't go over 50. Any ideas??


----------



## davidelite10

Excellent, currently at 4.5ghz(82c at 1.295v) with no problem, trying to hit 4.8ghz on a Corsair H110(1.325v ) tonight.
Hopefully ican use this guide to help reach my goal on my Gigabyte Z87x UD4H


----------



## Cyro999

Quote:


> Excellent, currently at 4.5ghz(82c at 1.295v) with no problem, trying to hit 4.8ghz on a Corsair H110(1.325v ) tonight.


If you can't lower the volts for 4.5ghz.. you probably can't even get 4.6 @1.325


----------



## fleetfeather

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *davidelite10*
> 
> Excellent, currently at 4.5ghz(82c at 1.295v) with no problem, trying to hit 4.8ghz on a Corsair H110(1.325v ) tonight.
> Hopefully ican use this guide to help reach my goal on my Gigabyte Z87x UD4H


4.5 @ 1.30 != 4.8 @ 1.325

4.6 seems realistic though


----------



## Ali Man

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *fleetfeather*
> 
> 4.5 @ 1.30 != 4.8 @ 1.325
> 
> 4.6 seems realistic though


Was just thinking that and here you mentioned it.

Something's really up with his settings.


----------



## Farika

Hello. I try to refine my overclocking of a 4770K and Z87D3HP.

I'm stable @4.2ghz with 1.106 Vcore.

However it is better to apply overclocking with turbo boost or just a change of coef?

With one or the other, my cpu multiplier is reduced well at 8x and 800 mhz at idle but the vcore is [email protected] Why?
C1E, C3, C6, EIST : Auto like table said in page one. Turbo boost Auto (core 42).

Also , with this small o/c (don't change uncore frequency actually , because of small gain...) , should i change vrin loadline calibration ? Actually i leave it on auto.

Thanks


----------



## davidelite10

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *fleetfeather*
> 
> 4.5 @ 1.30 != 4.8 @ 1.325
> 
> 4.6 seems realistic though


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ali Man*
> 
> Was just thinking that and here you mentioned it.
> 
> Something's really up with his settings.


4.5ghz is stable at 1.285v. I just simply rounded up, for some reason even at 1.38v I was getting crashing issues at 4.7ghz trying to open core temp/cpuz.
Going to mess with it later today atfer work.


----------



## mboner1

are you guys running the aida64 fpu test with those temps? My temps go up 20 degrees more with the fp test compared to the cpu test or prime 95, as a result i have lowered my overclock substantially.


----------



## davidelite10

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mboner1*
> 
> are you guys running the aida64 fpu test with those temps? My temps go up 20 degrees more with the fp test compared to the cpu test or prime 95, as a result i have lowered my overclock substantially.


Why would you? Temps at the most for actual use are in folding, encoding, or gaming/benching.
Even at 100% they hit temps closest to prime95 if not lower.
Aida64 over ramps everything too hard, I use Prime95, superpi, OCCT, and intel burn test which I feel is way more better for real lif temperature uses at full load.

During a bench I never hit above 78c with full load when in prime I hit 82c.


----------



## fleetfeather

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mboner1*
> 
> are you guys running the aida64 fpu test with those temps? My temps go up 20 degrees more with the fp test compared to the cpu test or prime 95, as a result i have lowered my overclock substantially.


I stopped ticking Stress FPU once I got to 1.26v. As you said, it raises temps drastically. I only ended up using Aida64 for stressing the CPU, Memory and/or Cache (either combined or separate)


----------



## mboner1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *fleetfeather*
> 
> I stopped ticking Stress FPU once I got to 1.26v. As you said, it raises temps drastically. I only ended up using Aida64 for stressing the CPU, Memory and/or Cache (either combined or separate)


Yeah, i discovered after a lot of searching that the intel burn test and aida64 fpu test will just request as many volts as it needs to keep running and over ride any settings you have if voltage set to dynamic or whatever it's called. If you set it to forced voltage where it doesn't drop the volts at idle it will only use as many volts as you set. Having said that it still runs about 20 degrees higher than any other stress test, intel burn test does the same but it spikes rather than just sitting there.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *davidelite10*
> 
> Why would you? Temps at the most for actual use are in folding, encoding, or gaming/benching.
> Even at 100% they hit temps closest to prime95 if not lower.
> Aida64 over ramps everything too hard, I use Prime95, superpi, OCCT, and intel burn test which I feel is way more better for real lif temperature uses at full load.
> 
> During a bench I never hit above 78c with full load when in prime I hit 82c.


For stability. I'm a lot happier with my overclock now. I was gonna run with 4.5ghz @ 1.32 volts, hitting 80 in prime and 60 in gaming. After running the fpu test in aida64 and intel burn test i tweaked a bit more and got it stable at 4.3ghz and 1.23 v core. Don't go over 68 in prime95 now and still around 88 with the fpu test and spikes to similar with intel burn. Gaming stays around 55, and at idle v core drops to 0.719 @ 800mhz lol.

Sure the overclock might be crappier but i'm confident i'm completely stable and have found the sweet spot without pushing to hard. I think my cpu is pretty crappy actually, was running 1.19v @ stock settings.


----------



## brandon88tube

For some reason when I was messing with the Turbo Boost numbers and then I disabled Turbo Boost completely, it would limit my cpu frequency no matter what I set the multiplier to e.g. 44 or 46. I'm running on X02, is this a bug with this bios?


----------



## bond32

Mine did the same. Had to clear cmos, think it's a bug.


----------



## brandon88tube

Is there perhaps a version similar to x02 that has this fixed?


----------



## Cyro999

Just leave turbo boost on auto, i didn't see a reason to disable it yet


----------



## brandon88tube

It's an issue when I'm still struggling with getting the vcore, but I'm painfully having to accept the fact that I have one of the poor overclocking chips even though I don't want to accept it.


----------



## flash2021

I've been doing 8hr runs in IETU to validate Vcore and cpu multiplier. I have been good on x45 at 1.25-1.20v and have a 12 hr test running now at 1.19v

however, when I was trying x46 i was at 1.255 and it still didnt pass, so I decided to try x45 and then go back to x46...what are your x46 stable voltages before messing with the Ring?


----------



## darkkinght

I am a first time overclocker and this has been a great guide. But still not sure if my settings are good. I would like some suggestion for the settings I am using cause I have been getting some BSODs and not sure what is causing them. My guess is it might be the OC. Here are the settings
Frequencies
Core @ 4.5GHz
Uncore @ 4.5GHz
RAM @ 1600MHz (non xmp)

Voltage
CPU VRIN loadline calibration :Turbo
CPU VRIN external override : 1.830v
CPU VCORE : 1.250v
RAM : 1.50v

C sates are set to auto
On board graphics are disabled

These are my system specs
Intel Core i5 4670k w/ CM Hyper 212 EVO
Gigabyte GA-Z87-HD3
12GB RAM (2x4GB G.Skill and 2x2GB Kingston with same voltage and latency)
EVGA GTX 560

Thanks in advance


----------



## BoredErica

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *darkkinght*
> 
> I am a first time overclocker and this has been a great guide. But still not sure if my settings are good. I would like some suggestion for the settings I am using cause I have been getting some BSODs and not sure what is causing them. My guess is it might be the OC. Here are the settings
> Frequencies
> Core @ 4.5GHz
> Uncore @ 4.5GHz
> RAM @ 1600MHz (non xmp)
> 
> Voltage
> CPU VRIN loadline calibration :Turbo
> CPU VRIN external override : 1.830v
> CPU VCORE : 1.250v
> RAM : 1.50v
> 
> C sates are set to auto
> On board graphics are disabled
> 
> These are my system specs
> Intel Core i5 4670k w/ CM Hyper 212 EVO
> Gigabyte GA-Z87-HD3
> 12GB RAM (2x4GB G.Skill and 2x2GB Kingston with same voltage and latency)
> EVGA GTX 560
> 
> Thanks in advance


Please tell me you didn't try to OC uncore and core at the same time.

If you did, set uncore to stock, OC the core until it's verified stable. That way uncore instability is out of the way. 1:1 cache ratio is useless and only worth achieving if you can do it without any issues. You might also need more Vcore. When are you getting Bsods and what do you use to ensure stability?


----------



## darkkinght

Nope, I tried the core first ran IBT at maximum stress for 20 passes and nothing came up. And I ran memtest for ram stability with no issues. Then I checked the uncore frequency. I saw it said that it's recommended to set uncore frequency to equal or higher than core frequency so I set it to the same as core frequency. BSODs are mostly when I am watching a video using chrome or idle. What do u mean by 1:1 cache ratio and do u think BSODs are related to overclocking?


----------



## BoredErica

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *darkkinght*
> 
> Nope, I tried the core first ran IBT at maximum stress for 20 passes and nothing came up. And I ran memtest for ram stability with no issues. Then I checked the uncore frequency. I saw it said that it's recommended to set uncore frequency to equal or higher than core frequency so I set it to the same as core frequency. BSODs are mostly when I am watching a video using chrome or idle. What do u mean by 1:1 cache ratio and do u think BSODs are related to overclocking?


Whoever said it's recommended to have uncore frequency equal or higher than core frequency has utterly no clue what he or she is talking about.

Again:

Ram to stock. Uncore to stock. Do not overclock those until you know for sure core is stable. You cannot reliably check stability when you have 3 things overclocked at once. That's having 7 variables at once (core mult, uncore mult, core volt, uncore volt, ram freq, ram volt, input volt).

1:1 Cache ratio is when the uncore is the same frequency as the core. Uncore barely does anything for performance and if you're intent on OCing, that's fine, just don't do it while you're still figuring out core OC. I would think IBT at max for 20 pass would be a decent indicator of stability. You can try some other test too though. Something like x264 overnight pass.

Don't forget, the bsod codes for CPU OC failure are: 101, 124, 9c. If you're getting some oddball code like 8B or something, that is a hint the issue isn't even due to a bad CPU OC.

Let's assume you've set uncore/ram/other OC to stock. And you're stable 24/7 with your new core overclock. Then you OC the uncore. And then you crash. Then you know exactly what the issue is: Uncore OC. If uncore oc is stable and you start crashing after ram OC is applied, you know right away the issue is ram related. etc, etc.


----------



## fleetfeather

it's JJ's fault haha


----------



## BoredErica

Yeah well, in that regard JJ has done a lot of harm. It's December and people are STILL talking about 1:1 cache ratio.


----------



## darkkinght

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Darkwizzie*
> 
> Whoever said it's recommended to have uncore frequency equal or higher than core frequency has utterly no clue what he or she is talking about.
> 
> Again:
> Ram to stock. Uncore to stock. Do not overclock those until you know for sure core is stable. You cannot reliably check stability when you have 3 things overclocked at once. That's having 7 variables at once (core mult, uncore mult, core volt, uncore volt, ram freq, ram volt, input volt).
> 
> 1:1 Cache ratio is when the uncore is the same frequency as the core. Uncore barely does anything for performance and if you're intent on OCing, that's fine, just don't do it while you're still figuring out core OC. I would think IBT at max for 20 pass would be a decent indicator of stability. You can try some other test too though. Something like x264 overnight pass.
> 
> Don't forget, the bsod codes for CPU OC failure are: 101, 124, 9c. If you're getting some oddball code like 8B or something, that is a hint the issue isn't even due to a bad CPU OC.
> 
> Let's assume you've set uncore/ram/other OC to stock. And you're stable 24/7 with your new core overclock. Then you OC the uncore. And then you crash. Then you know exactly what the issue is: Uncore OC. If uncore oc is stable and you start crashing after ram OC is applied, you know right away the issue is ram related. etc, etc.


Ok thanks for the advice I'll try it out again and let u know. The core and uncore to be equal or higher was in the BIOS itself. SYSTEM THREAD EXCEPTION NOT HANDLED (dxgmms1.sys) some times without dxgmms1.sys. And then SYSTEM SERVICE EXCEPTION are the BSODs I usually get


----------



## Cyro999

Quote:


> Whoever said it's recommended to have uncore frequency equal or higher than core frequency has utterly no clue what he or she is talking about.


IIRC, it says this in my manual and maybe bios. To keep uncore at or above core frequency (lol)

darkkinght, those bsod's don't seem to be CPU issue (RAM.. 3b etc)


----------



## darkkinght

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Cyro999*
> 
> IIRC, it says this in my manual and maybe bios. To keep uncore at or above core frequency (lol)
> 
> darkkinght, those bsod's don't seem to be CPU issue (RAM.. 3b etc)


Ok then my BSODs are related to something else.


----------



## darkkinght

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Darkwizzie*
> 
> Whoever said it's recommended to have uncore frequency equal or higher than core frequency has utterly no clue what he or she is talking about.
> 
> Again:
> Ram to stock. Uncore to stock. Do not overclock those until you know for sure core is stable. You cannot reliably check stability when you have 3 things overclocked at once. That's having 7 variables at once (core mult, uncore mult, core volt, uncore volt, ram freq, ram volt, input volt).
> 
> 1:1 Cache ratio is when the uncore is the same frequency as the core. Uncore barely does anything for performance and if you're intent on OCing, that's fine, just don't do it while you're still figuring out core OC. I would think IBT at max for 20 pass would be a decent indicator of stability. You can try some other test too though. Something like x264 overnight pass.
> 
> Don't forget, the bsod codes for CPU OC failure are: 101, 124, 9c. If you're getting some oddball code like 8B or something, that is a hint the issue isn't even due to a bad CPU OC.
> 
> Let's assume you've set uncore/ram/other OC to stock. And you're stable 24/7 with your new core overclock. Then you OC the uncore. And then you crash. Then you know exactly what the issue is: Uncore OC. If uncore oc is stable and you start crashing after ram OC is applied, you know right away the issue is ram related. etc, etc.


Ok I set everything to default. Then OCed core to 4.5GHz @ 1.275GHz (4.5 is my target. Nothing more and nothing less) ran IBT for 20 passes @maximum while watching a movie. No crashes. I usually get a BSOD when watching a video but didn't come up this time. Then after the test played Crysis 3 and BF4 for a few hours. Again no crashes.
Next OCed uncore to 4.5GHz with no voltage changes. Ran IBT 20 times again with maximum preference. And no crash. Temps peaked to a 100C in both instances. Played a little BF4 again and no crash.
Now OCed ram to 1600MHz with no voltage changes and running memtest. No errors on first pass. But any suggestions on how many times to run memtest and anything I am doing wrong?


----------



## BoredErica

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *darkkinght*
> 
> Ok I set everything to default. Then OCed core to 4.5GHz @ 1.275GHz (4.5 is my target. Nothing more and nothing less) ran IBT for 20 passes @maximum while watching a movie. No crashes. I usually get a BSOD when watching a video but didn't come up this time. Then after the test played Crysis 3 and BF4 for a few hours. Again no crashes.
> Next OCed uncore to 4.5GHz with no voltage changes. Ran IBT 20 times again with maximum preference. And no crash. Temps peaked to a 100C in both instances. Played a little BF4 again and no crash.
> Now OCed ram to 1600MHz with no voltage changes and running memtest. No errors on first pass. But any suggestions on how many times to run memtest and anything I am doing wrong?


So at the start you had crashes randomly, then you took off all the other OC and no crashes, and put them back and no crashes? If you're still getting crashes later, what I'd do is just run the stress for a longer period of time. You could just start using a setup with only 4.5ghz OC and see if you crash in those strange ways.

BTW, everybody measures IBT by passes, but how long are 20 passes?


----------



## Unknownm

Was reading this about DDR3 more advance overclocking and these parts brought my attention
Quote:


> Min RAS Active Time or tRAS: This is the amount of time between a row being activated by precharge and deactivated. A row cannot be deactivated until the tras limit is reached. *When overclocking your timings, you must keep the tRAS = CL + tRCD+tRP (+/-1)*


Anyone follow that, aka keeping tRAS "+1 / 0 / -1" the total amount of CL+tRCD+tRP?

Also I was trying to push 1866Mhz w/ 11-11-11-33-1T until I looked that this chart. Turns out I loose latency if I push 1866Mhz because changing 10-10-10-30 to 11-11-11-33 will give me higher latency compared to 9-9-9-27 (1600Mhz) or 10-10-10-30 (1800Mhz)


----------



## error-id10t

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Unknownm*
> 
> Was reading this about DDR3 more advance overclocking and these parts brought my attention
> Anyone follow that, aka keeping tRAS "+1 / 0 / -1" the total amount of CL+tRCD+tRP?


You can find all those values when you open up CPU-Z and the memory tab.


----------



## darkkinght

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Darkwizzie*
> 
> So at the start you had crashes randomly, then you took off all the other OC and no crashes, and put them back and no crashes? If you're still getting crashes later, what I'd do is just run the stress for a longer period of time. You could just start using a setup with only 4.5ghz OC and see if you crash in those strange ways.
> 
> BTW, everybody measures IBT by passes, but how long are 20 passes?


I think it's the ram. Once I OCed it to 1600MHz even though memtest shows no errors it crashed in about 15 mins into the pc while using chrome. BSOD was driver irql not less or equal. Then I took off ram OC and pc was working fine again. Didn't get any crashes until I shutdown.
I think IBT takes around 1.30hrs to 2hrs while testing on maximum load.


----------



## FtW 420

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Unknownm*
> 
> Was reading this about DDR3 more advance overclocking and these parts brought my attention
> Anyone follow that, aka keeping tRAS "+1 / 0 / -1" the total amount of CL+tRCD+tRP?
> 
> Also I was trying to push 1866Mhz w/ 11-11-11-33-1T until I looked that this chart. Turns out I loose latency if I push 1866Mhz because changing 10-10-10-30 to 11-11-11-33 will give me higher latency compared to 9-9-9-27 (1600Mhz) or 10-10-10-30 (1800Mhz)


Doing daily stuff I usually keep it pretty close to that, although for benching I tend to ignore it, for example 9-11-11 = 31, but i will run tRAS between 16 - 24.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *darkkinght*
> 
> I think it's the ram. Once I OCed it to 1600MHz even though memtest shows no errors it crashed in about 15 mins into the pc while using chrome. BSOD was driver irql not less or equal. Then I took off ram OC and pc was working fine again. Didn't get any crashes until I shutdown.
> I think IBT takes around 1.30hrs to 2hrs while testing on maximum load.


HCImemtest in windows or memtest86 from the boot disk? Memtest on the boot disk is great for checking if the modules are defective, but not good at checking overclock stability. Best to test memory OC stability within windows (prime95, IBT max memory, HCImemtest).


----------



## darkkinght

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *FtW 420*
> 
> HCImemtest in windows or memtest86 from the boot disk? Memtest on the boot disk is great for checking if the modules are defective, but not good at checking overclock stability. Best to test memory OC stability within windows (prime95, IBT max memory, HCImemtest).


I used memtest86 on boot. I'll try HCLmemtest and IBT again with RAM OC. Suppose I find RAM is not stable how do I stabilize it? What are your voltage recommendations?


----------



## Cyro999

Quote:


> Temps peaked to a 100C in both instances.


That's too hot to test your overclock (you dont know if it's stable at 4.5ghz if it's throttling to 4.4 or less), pick another test or lower OC

Seems ok, like IMO just set uncore low again and report back if you get any more crashes. If not, after some days of usage, OC uncore again. 45x is very high for uncore though especially with only 45 core and many people have to use 1.25+ ring for that, don't use a ton for no reason, it's not a measurable performance gain for basically anything


----------



## FtW 420

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *darkkinght*
> 
> I used memtest86 on boot. I'll try HCLmemtest and IBT again with RAM OC. Suppose I find RAM is not stable how do I stabilize it? What are your voltage recommendations?


For running daily I use 1.65 - 1.7V, loosening the timings can also run ram with more stability at a set voltage.


----------



## darkkinght

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Cyro999*
> 
> That's too hot to test your overclock (you dont know if it's stable at 4.5ghz if it's throttling to 4.4 or less), pick another test or lower OC
> 
> Seems ok, like IMO just set uncore low again and report back if you get any more crashes. If not, after some days of usage, OC uncore again. 45x is very high for uncore though especially with only 45 core and many people have to use 1.25+ ring for that, don't use a ton for no reason, it's not a measurable performance gain for basically anything


I think you are right. I used AIDA64 to monitor this time and it said overheating detected and was throttling a maximum of 20%. So what is your suggestion for uncore frequency? I would like to keep the core frequency on 4.5GHz core voltage is set to 1.255V. I've set cpu ring voltage and VRIN external override voltage to auto this time. I am open to suggestions cause I am new at overclocking


----------



## Cyro999

Don't set VRIN to auto, it's important. I wouldn't set a higher OC like 4.5ghz (uncore) on auto voltage either (ring)

Just leave uncore down and make sure stuff is stable for a while then work on OCing it, on gigabyte board i set my uncore to 35x because that's the "variable" setting that is 8x idle, 40x load, and i can do that with a bit under 1.2 ring


----------



## fleetfeather

I personally think auto VRIN is harmless. Worst case scenario, you're not going to be stable due to VRIN being too low. On the other hand, Auto Vcore is asking for trouble lol


----------



## BoredErica

Why would you auto Vrin, because one is too lazy to lay down an ok value? The entire point of manual overclock is to do things manually for a better overclock.


----------



## fleetfeather

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Darkwizzie*
> 
> Why would you auto Vrin, because one is too lazy to lay down an ok value? The entire point of manual overclock is to do things manually for a better overclock.


who said "one variable at a time" again?









I see no issues with auto VRIN while your trying to find a approximation of Frequency-Vcore stability, that's all


----------



## BoredErica

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *fleetfeather*
> 
> who said "one variable at a time" again?


It's actually the exact opposite: Setting a Vrin is the only way to change one variable at a time. You can start with a Vrin, then set up Vcore. From there on, change one variable at a time to see if the current change increases or decreases stability. If we start with auto, that could mean a variable Vrin and ironically is the exact opposite of one variable at a time. It's not a game breaker most of the time at lower Vcore but I have seen a few ridiculous motherboard settings when Vrin gets set on auto.


----------



## fleetfeather

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Darkwizzie*
> 
> It's actually the exact opposite: Setting a Vrin is the only way to change one variable at a time. You can start with a Vrin, then set up Vcore. From there on, change one variable at a time to see if the current change increases or decreases stability. If we start with auto, that could mean a variable Vrin and ironically is the exact opposite of one variable at a time. It's not a game breaker most of the time at lower Vcore but I have seen a few ridiculous motherboard settings when Vrin gets set on auto.


The situation you're describing where Auto VRIN would be an issue is when you're pushing a large amount of voltage to the core. In itself, this scenario is not a beginning point for overclocking, but rather an endpoint for users trying to squeeze extra giggles. For that scenario, for sure you'd want to set a manual VRIN, but for everything leading up to that point, I see no issue with it (other than the potential for VRIN to be too low, as a mentioned above)

Plain and simple, you'd have to be one of the "one percenters" to have an issue with stability due to Auto VRIN before things got serious regarding other voltage parameters... Auto VRIN is fine for the early- and middle- steps in the overclocking process


----------



## BoredErica

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *fleetfeather*
> 
> The situation you're describing where Auto VRIN would be an issue is when you're pushing a large amount of voltage to the core. In itself, this scenario is not a beginning point for overclocking, but rather an endpoint for users trying to squeeze extra giggles. For that scenario, for sure you'd want to set a manual VRIN, but for everything leading up to that point, I see no issue with it (other than the potential for VRIN to be too low, as a mentioned above)
> 
> Plain and simple, you'd have to be one of the "one percenters" to have an issue with stability due to Auto VRIN before things got serious regarding other voltage parameters... Auto VRIN is fine for the early- and middle- steps in the overclocking process


Not really one percent. All you have to do is breach 1.35v, and by the chart, the chance is higher than 1% by many times. The reason why I didn't encounter Vrin issues til' 4.6ghz was because for 4.5 and 4.4, I just set it do 2.0 to get it out of the way.

What I was mentioning in the last post is a mobo setting a Vrin that is practically the same as the Vcore. I've seen a few posts of people with a setup like that, so I wonder if their mobos did it or they manually changed Vrin to be slightly higher than Vcore.The latter seems like an odd course of action for somebody who doesn't even know what Vrin is though. In those cases, the guys have less than 1.3v and they are scratching theirs heads at how badly their CPU overclocks. In hindsight, I should've asked the guy(s) that had that issue what actually went on with their Vrin over there. Did they changes it, the mobo, or an alien did it... or...?









Sure, early phase, Vrin. most of the time it's not an issue, I just find an issue or two in your specific explaination/example. Maybe I should go back and make that part a bit more clear though, that the Vrin really should be a ways higher than Vcore. You know, just in case.


----------



## fleetfeather

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Darkwizzie*
> 
> Not really one percent. All you have to do is breach 1.35v, and by the chart, the chance is higher than 1% by many times. The reason why I didn't encounter Vrin issues til' 4.6ghz was because for 4.5 and 4.4, I just set it do 2.0 to get it out of the way.
> 
> What I was mentioning in the last post is a mobo setting a Vrin that is practically the same as the Vcore. I've seen a few posts of people with a setup like that, so I wonder if their mobos did it or they manually changed Vrin to be slightly higher than Vcore.The latter seems like an odd course of action for somebody who doesn't even know what Vrin is though. In those cases, the guys have less than 1.3v and they are scratching theirs heads at how badly their CPU overclocks. In hindsight, I should've asked the guy(s) that had that issue what actually went on with their Vrin over there. Did they changes it, the mobo, or an alien did it... or...?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sure, early phase, Vrin. most of the time it's not an issue, I just find an issue or two in your specific explaination/example. Maybe I should go back and make that part a bit more clear though, that the Vrin really should be a ways higher than Vcore. You know, just in case.


You need to read my post above again; my "one percent" comment in no way applies to those running 1.35v, as that is far higher than early- and mid- stage voltage (unless someone is starting with 1.35v, which they shouldn't be).

I think the posts you're referring to would be from people who were confused and manually set a VRIN as low as the Vcore. Watching other peoples HWM screenshots or UEFI photos I can't say that I've ever seen a Auto VRIN voltage anywhere close to a Vcore voltage (I've stuffed around with a Giga, ROG and TUF mobo's now; auto VRINs on all 3 have been 1.70-1.80v at optimised default / stock settings).

I think setting a manual VRIN is more likely given that they don't know what it does exactly; they probably thought "OMG my Auto voltage is 1.75v! I'm killing my CPU"







Seeing a voltage of 1.70-1.80 in the bios is confronting and alarming to those who don't realise what it applies to.

I think you may have found issues in my example due to my poor wording or phrasing; it's easy to internally conceptualise the points you want to make, but much tougher to try an articulate them in a way that wont get misinterpreted


----------



## Cyro999

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Darkwizzie*
> 
> Not really one percent. All you have to do is breach 1.35v, and by the chart, the chance is higher than 1% by many times. The reason why I didn't encounter Vrin issues til' 4.6ghz was because for 4.5 and 4.4, I just set it do 2.0 to get it out of the way.
> 
> What I was mentioning in the last post is a mobo setting a Vrin that is practically the same as the Vcore. I've seen a few posts of people with a setup like that, so I wonder if their mobos did it or they manually changed Vrin to be slightly higher than Vcore.The latter seems like an odd course of action for somebody who doesn't even know what Vrin is though. In those cases, the guys have less than 1.3v and they are scratching theirs heads at how badly their CPU overclocks. In hindsight, I should've asked the guy(s) that had that issue what actually went on with their Vrin over there. Did they changes it, the mobo, or an alien did it... or...?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sure, early phase, Vrin. most of the time it's not an issue, I just find an issue or two in your specific explaination/example. Maybe I should go back and make that part a bit more clear though, that the Vrin really should be a ways higher than Vcore. You know, just in case.


My overclock at 1.28vid (multi i initially used 1.265 for) is unstable with auto vrin;;


----------



## Svarog

Two weeks ago i posted about my issue here:
Quote:


> Reported by component: Processor Core
> Error Source: Machine Check Exception
> Error Type: Internal Timer Error
> Processor ID: 0


I changed some settings according to information people gave me, but today i got this error again. Been 2 weeks now since i changed the settings and it hasn't helped. I'm unable to reproduce it aswell as you can tell by the timespan, it just happens whenever it feels like.

Whenever it happens it's after windows has booted. Today windows booted, i opened up Live Mail and my screen went black. I reset the PC checked the Windows Logs and it said Internal Timer Error.

I made some BIOS screenshots with my current settings:




Apart from the Timer Error my PC is rock solid, it never crashes during heavy gaming, temps are within spec etc.

Any help is appreciated.


----------



## Cyro999

That's 124 error,
Quote:


> Machine Check Exception


just set 1.22vcore (and manual vrin is good; 1.8 is ok value to start with)


----------



## Svarog

Then my CPU is starting to degrade very badly. I started at 1.175 Volts for 4.5 GHz which been stable since Day 1.

I upped it from 1.175 to 1.19 two weeks ago.

And why does it happen when nothing serious is going on? I would expect this to happen during heavy load which it never does.


----------



## benjamen50

I had the same issue to with the voltage at 4.7 GHz, originally I only needed 1.282v then I had to go up to like 1.35v then I gave up.


----------



## Cyro999

I can pass a few tests at 0.05 vcore lower than i need. Good luck degrading a chip below 1.2vcore (IF the vcore is fine.. it's probably something funny like RAM frequency not playing nice with CPU cause you have RAM OC)

And to Benjamen50, what tests did you pass? What crashes? I passed hours of linpack on 1.29vcore @4.7ghz, it was >never< rock solid stable and capable of passing hours of x264 until over 1.33vcore, and by the time you're at those vcore levels you're worrying about more than just having vcore right


----------



## Svarog

My RAM ain't OCed, both XMP profiles are 2133 MHz. I could try running 1333 MHz for a while see if that stops it.

It's kinda hard to figure it out as it happens once every 2-3 weeks. And it started like 2 months ago. Nothing has changed in my system Hardware wise.

Could software also cause the Internal Timer Error? Like a bad driver.

And as i said, all the times it happend it was just after a cold boot, it's rock solid during heavy load.


----------



## Cyro999

Quote:


> My RAM ain't OCed, both XMP profiles are 2133 MHz.


>1600mhz is an OC on the memory controller

Hard to say what it is, but "degradation" is a pretty serious call when hundreds of people are running far more aggressive OC settings for as long


----------



## Svarog

Well ye, i agree with the degradation. It can't be that. I ran 4,5 GHz @ 1.175v for months, that's far from hurting it.

If it's the Ram then something is degrading tho, because it's been running 2133 MHz + same CPU OC since the first week Haswell came out.

I could also try another BIOS, F7e seems to be the latest. For now i upped VCore to 1.2 and RING to 1.125.

Will see again in a week or 2 i guess. If i get another Internal Timer Error i will go back to 1.18 VCore and set the Ram at 1333 MHz for a while.


----------



## [CyGnus]

Svarog the latest for the Z87X-OC is the F8b mod check here: http://forums.tweaktown.com/gigabyte/48085-gigabyte-modified-bios.html


----------



## Svarog

Hmm, id rather stay away from Modded ones. Don't wanna make things worse.


----------



## [CyGnus]

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Svarog*
> 
> Hmm, id rather stay away from Modded ones. Don't wanna make things worse.


Ok








I never had a problem with these bios though, maybe i am lucky


----------



## Svarog

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *[CyGnus]*
> 
> Ok
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I never had a problem with these bios though, maybe i am lucky


I'm sure it will be fine for me, just don't wanna end up having to RMA Mobo cuz both BIOSes are bricked









Anyways i'm at F7e now, will see how it goes from there. I left the Memory at 2133 MHz for now. Will change that if the Timer Error pops up again. (i hope not)

(I also forced it to Single BIOS, might fix my CPU Fan Speed issue which sometimes locks at 100% on a cold boot. Normaly a reboot fixes that again)


----------



## benjamen50

I worry about WHEA errors in the event logs. That's how stable I want it to be.


----------



## darkkinght

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Cyro999*
> 
> Don't set VRIN to auto, it's important. I wouldn't set a higher OC like 4.5ghz (uncore) on auto voltage either (ring)
> 
> Just leave uncore down and make sure stuff is stable for a while then work on OCing it, on gigabyte board i set my uncore to 35x because that's the "variable" setting that is 8x idle, 40x load, and i can do that with a bit under 1.2 ring


Sorry for my late reply.So I lowered uncore to 4.0GHz, core still at 4.5GHz CPU VRIN Loadline Calibration to Turbo, CPU VRIN External Override and CPU RING Voltage to Auto (temporarily until i can figure it out properly) and CPU Vcore to 1.250V. No crashes ever since I undid my RAM OC. But setting CPU VRIN External Override to 2.0V usually freezes the system on the BIOS it self or later once I boot into the system. What is your suggestion on setting CPU VRIN External Override and CPU RING Voltage? I have no idea on how much of voltage is enough or too much
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Darkwizzie*
> 
> Why would you auto Vrin, because one is too lazy to lay down an ok value? The entire point of manual overclock is to do things manually for a better overclock.


I agree with your statement. I am still not aware of the effects of some changes in settings and in need of some help here


----------



## darkkinght

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Svarog*
> 
> Two weeks ago i posted about my issue here:
> I changed some settings according to information people gave me, but today i got this error again. Been 2 weeks now since i changed the settings and it hasn't helped. I'm unable to reproduce it aswell as you can tell by the timespan, it just happens whenever it feels like.
> 
> Whenever it happens it's after windows has booted. Today windows booted, i opened up Live Mail and my screen went black. I reset the PC checked the Windows Logs and it said Internal Timer Error.
> 
> I made some BIOS screenshots with my current settings:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Apart from the Timer Error my PC is rock solid, it never crashes during heavy gaming, temps are within spec etc.
> 
> Any help is appreciated.


Can you pls explain how your OC works? Your CPU Clock ratio seems to be set to default while Core Turbo ratios are set to 4.5GHz. How does it differ from setting the clock ratio to 4.5GHz and leaving Turbo ratios to auto?


----------



## Cyro999

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *darkkinght*
> 
> Sorry for my late reply.So I lowered uncore to 4.0GHz, core still at 4.5GHz CPU VRIN Loadline Calibration to Turbo, CPU VRIN External Override and CPU RING Voltage to Auto (temporarily until i can figure it out properly) and CPU Vcore to 1.250V. No crashes ever since I undid my RAM OC. But setting CPU VRIN External Override to 2.0V usually freezes the system on the BIOS it self or later once I boot into the system. What is your suggestion on setting CPU VRIN External Override and CPU RING Voltage? I have no idea on how much of voltage is enough or too much
> I agree with your statement. I am still not aware of the effects of some changes in settings and in need of some help here


34x uncore 1.1/1.15 ring, ~1.85vrin


----------



## Forceman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *darkkinght*
> 
> Can you pls explain how your OC works? Your CPU Clock ratio seems to be set to default while Core Turbo ratios are set to 4.5GHz. How does it differ from setting the clock ratio to 4.5GHz and leaving Turbo ratios to auto?


It doesn't matter which way you do it on Gigabyte motherboards. It works the same both ways, either setting individual core ratios or using the CPU Ratio.


----------



## darkkinght

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Cyro999*
> 
> 34x uncore 1.1/1.15 ring, ~1.85vrin


I tried your settings, but CPU-Z reports that my core multiplier is from 8-38 now. Is the uncore frequency not sufficient for 4.5GHz core frequency?


----------



## Cyro999

3.4ghz uncore is fine for 5ghz+ core. 5.0/3.4 is faster than 4.9/4.9

did you leave turbo boost on auto? If i mess with that setting, it overrides OC and just runs at stock speed + turbo (what you are describing)

If all else fails can just reset bios to defaults and re-enter settings


----------



## darkkinght

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Cyro999*
> 
> 3.4ghz uncore is fine for 5ghz+ core. 5.0/3.4 is faster than 4.9/4.9
> 
> did you leave turbo boost on auto? If i mess with that setting, it overrides OC and just runs at stock speed + turbo (what you are describing)
> 
> If all else fails can just reset bios to defaults and re-enter settings


I loaded default settings and entered the setting you mentioned and that seemed to have fixed things. Here are the settings I am working with after your suggestions
CPU frequency 4.50GHz
Uncore frequency 3.40GHz
Turbo boost and turbo ratios are set to auto.
C states also set to auto
Memory frequency is set to default (no OC)
CPU VRIN loadline calibration Turbo
CPU VRIN external override 1.850V
CPU VCORE 1.250V
CPU Ring 1.100V
So are these setting ok or some minor tweaking required?


----------



## brandon88tube

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Forceman*
> 
> It doesn't matter which way you do it on Gigabyte motherboards. It works the same both ways, either setting individual core ratios or using the CPU Ratio.


Actually, you need to be careful depending on the BIOS used. I found this out the hard way when I switched to x02 and was messing with the turbo numbers. Even though I disabled turbo boost, it still kept those numbers and made the system run at that number instead of what I had the frequency set to.


----------



## PatrickB2

Hi guys,
First off, this guide is fantastic. I need a bit of help though, not a hurge problem but annoying. Ive gotten a stable clock of 4.5Ghz that doesnt go over 79C in Prime95. Games work fine, no real problems until I put it into sleep.

1.31 Vcore
LLC=Extreme
35x Uncore
1.1 Vring
1.72 VIN
Running 1600Mhz RAM(XMS on)

When I come out of hybernation/sleep, my Z87X-OC shows a post code *03* and doesnt go any further. My harddrive light blinks now and and then, all fans are on, but the monitor is black. Mouse/Keyboard doesnt help, I have to reboot each time. Is there a way to troubleshoot this or has anyone had this problem before?
thanks!
Patrick

Intel Core i7-4770K 4x 3.50GHz
Mainboard:GIGABYTE GA-Z87X-OC
Graphic Card: HD6870
:G.Skill Sniper DIMM Kit 8GB, DDR3-1600, CL9-9-9-24 F3-12800CL9D
SSD:Samsung 840 Pro series 2,5" 256 GB
Corsair VS Series VS650 650W ATX 2.3


----------



## benjamen50

Most likely you need to disable PLL Over voltage to use sleep mode properly not sure of haswell/z87 has it.


----------



## PatrickB2

I cant seem to find the PLL Over Voltage setting in the UEFI. I googled what you're talking about and it sounds like it could be a fix. Is the setting hidden somewhere? I found a setting for PLL FIlter where i can change it to SBPLL like the guide recommends but nothing about overvoltage.


----------



## marsey99

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Forceman*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *darkkinght*
> 
> Can you pls explain how your OC works? Your CPU Clock ratio seems to be set to default while Core Turbo ratios are set to 4.5GHz. How does it differ from setting the clock ratio to 4.5GHz and leaving Turbo ratios to auto?
> 
> 
> 
> It doesn't matter which way you do it on Gigabyte motherboards. It works the same both ways, either setting individual core ratios or using the CPU Ratio.
Click to expand...

he is using the turbo to overclock instead of the k option with the unlocked multi. as you say more than 1 way to skin a cat








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PatrickB2*
> 
> Hi guys,
> First off, this guide is fantastic. I need a bit of help though, not a hurge problem but annoying. Ive gotten a stable clock of 4.5Ghz that doesnt go over 79C in Prime95. Games work fine, no real problems until I put it into sleep.
> 
> 1.31 Vcore
> LLC=Extreme
> 35x Uncore
> 1.1 Vring
> 1.72 VIN
> Running 1600Mhz RAM(XMS on)
> 
> When I come out of hybernation/sleep, my Z87X-OC shows a post code *03* and doesnt go any further. My harddrive light blinks now and and then, all fans are on, but the monitor is black. Mouse/Keyboard doesnt help, I have to reboot each time. Is there a way to troubleshoot this or has anyone had this problem before?
> thanks!
> Patrick
> 
> Intel Core i7-4770K 4x 3.50GHz
> Mainboard:GIGABYTE GA-Z87X-OC
> Graphic Card: HD6870
> :G.Skill Sniper DIMM Kit 8GB, DDR3-1600, CL9-9-9-24 F3-12800CL9D
> SSD:Samsung 840 Pro series 2,5" 256 GB
> Corsair VS Series VS650 650W ATX 2.3


this sounds more like the amd zero core issue to me. do you have any overclock on your gpu?

only i get the same issue if i do on mine


----------



## Forceman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PatrickB2*
> 
> I cant seem to find the PLL Over Voltage setting in the UEFI. I googled what you're talking about and it sounds like it could be a fix. Is the setting hidden somewhere? I found a setting for PLL FIlter where i can change it to SBPLL like the guide recommends but nothing about overvoltage.


Haswell/Z87 no longer has the PLL Overvoltage setting, so that's why you can't find it. They integrated that functionality into the CPU and it is no longer adjustable.


----------



## error-id10t

On the ASUS boards we still have PLL overvoltage as an option to enable/disable, though I've read as you've implied above that it's useless nowadays due to it being inbuild.


----------



## Forceman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *error-id10t*
> 
> On the ASUS boards we still have PLL overvoltage as an option to enable/disable, though I've read as you've implied above that it's useless nowadays due to it being inbuild.


I didn't know it was still on Asus boards. The Intel tech sheet said the ability to change it was removed, so I assumed it would be off all the motherboards. Wonder what it does on the Asus boards?


----------



## error-id10t

Bugger all I think. If I remember right, the text for it is exactly what the Z77 boards said so they've just left it there. ROG forum shows:
_
Internal PLL Overvoltage can be set to Enabled to allow more CPU Turbo Ratio overclocking margin. However, please do keep in mind that the S3/S4 resume functionality on some DRAM modules may fail when enabling this function._


----------



## Forceman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *error-id10t*
> 
> Bugger all I think. If I remember right, the text for it is exactly what the Z77 boards said so they've just left it there. ROG forum shows:
> _
> Internal PLL Overvoltage can be set to Enabled to allow more CPU Turbo Ratio overclocking margin. However, please do keep in mind that the S3/S4 resume functionality on some DRAM modules may fail when enabling this function._


I was trying to find the part where it was mentioned in the Intel tech sheet, but I couldn't find it today. I'm not sure which datasheet I was looking at when I saw it. I was wondering what the exact wording was, because I only remember in general terms.


----------



## fleetfeather

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *error-id10t*
> 
> Bugger all I think. If I remember right, the text for it is exactly what the Z77 boards said so they've just left it there. ROG forum shows:
> _
> Internal PLL Overvoltage can be set to Enabled to allow more CPU Turbo Ratio overclocking margin. However, please do keep in mind that the S3/S4 resume functionality on some DRAM modules may fail when enabling this function._


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Forceman*
> 
> I was trying to find the part where it was mentioned in the Intel tech sheet, but I couldn't find it today. I'm not sure which datasheet I was looking at when I saw it. I was wondering what the exact wording was, because I only remember in general terms.


I remember on my z77 Gigabyte mobo, the description was even more vague. Something along the lines of:

"Disabling PLL Overvoltage may help with overclocking"

rofl


----------



## tipes

This is a great guide, but is there any chance of downloading a printable version of it?

Great work Sin, and merry Xmas to you.

Mark


----------



## Alxx

I did copy paste into word.doc
8.15 Mb so I can't send it via PM


----------



## theilya

I'm trying to use this on asus hero and the bios so different.


----------



## Zoroastrian

Hi guys sorry been out of this thread for so long as my rig out grew the room I was in so had to relocate then I thought well if I'm relocating I should upgrade a bit hehe but I'm back now !
Any new findings with the g1 sniper 5 and getting that 4.8 even 5ghz barrier stable yet ?
I added the big phobya rad with 9 120 mm sp fans ! But the ambient temp here in Western Australia has raised 15 degrees since u last posted lol ! And I have added a second watercooled. 7990 so that has been detrimental too.


----------



## Cyro999

Heya zoro! wb

we learned a little about tweaking higher oc's if you wanna shoot up, but i'm unsure of higher voltages and cpu degradation


----------



## Zoroastrian

That's cool so who has got what stable and with what ?


----------



## bond32

4770k stable at 4.7 ghz, 1.375 vcore 2.0 vccin, 40x uncore, 8 gb trident x at 2400

cpu is de-lid, water cooled. I cannot get any higher stable no matter what I try. I get random bsod's ranging from 01a to others. This is with 1.46 vcore 48x multi.


----------



## Cyro999

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Zoroastrian*
> 
> That's cool so who has got what stable and with what ?


I got 47x ht off @~1.34vid, 2.0vrin, other stuff is charted in the oc thread


----------



## mika91

Hi,
Can anybody try to underclock the 4770K with the gigabyte board?
I want to know of I can set default speed to 2.5Ghz, and let's say 3.7GHz for turbo 1-core active, 3.2GHz for 2 core s and 2.9Ghz for 3.
Because 4770T are less versatile and hardest for find, I'm trying to get around same results with 4770k.
Thanks


----------



## marsey99

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mika91*
> 
> Hi,
> Can anybody try to underclock the 4770K with the gigabyte board?
> I want to know of I can set default speed to 2.5Ghz, and let's say 3.7GHz for turbo 1-core active, 3.2GHz for 2 core s and 2.9Ghz for 3.
> Because 4770T are less versatile and hardest for find, I'm trying to get around same results with 4770k.
> Thanks


i see no reason why that will not work dude, i know my board has the options to do that.

but i do not have time right now to change my oc, sorry.


----------



## mika91

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *marsey99*
> 
> i see no reason why that will not work dude, i know my board has the options to do that.
> 
> but i do not have time right now to change my oc, sorry.


Ok thanks. I've read somme postes about people that can't go under x36 multiplier for turbo on "per core" option


----------



## marsey99

that might be the case with some bios on some boards, as yet i have only had 1 z87 mobo you know.

mine will let me set them from 8 to 80


----------



## mika91

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *marsey99*
> 
> that might be the case with some bios on some boards, as yet i have only had 1 z87 mobo you know.
> 
> mine will let me set them from 8 to 80


Each one individually ? It's a good new.
What is our motherboard model please?


----------



## mika91

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *marsey99*
> 
> that might be the case with some bios on some boards, as yet i have only had 1 z87 mobo you know.
> 
> mine will let me set them from 8 to 80


Each one individually ? It's a good news.
What is your motherboard model please?


----------



## Armotekma

This is the highest I managed to get that booted into windows. 1.34vcore, 2.0 VRIN, 1.2v RingV. Failed a minute into AIDA64.

Only been able to get 4.2GHz which is seemingly stable, at 1.235vcore, 1.8 VRIN, 1.15v RingV.


----------



## Forceman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Armotekma*
> 
> 
> 
> This is the highest I managed to get that booted into windows. 1.34vcore, 2.0 VRIN, 1.2v RingV. Failed a minute into AIDA64.
> 
> Only been able to get 4.2GHz which is seemingly stable, at 1.235vcore, 1.8 VRIN, 1.15v RingV.


What's your uncore set to? You shouldn't need 2.0 VRIN for 1.35, 1.85 or 1.9 should be enough - have you tried it lower? Some people have said going to high with that actually makes it less stable.


----------



## Armotekma

Default. I tried 1.85-1.9v VRIN aswell, and that was at 4.4GHz which still failed instantly.


----------



## Cyro999

Quote:


> What's your uncore set to? You shouldn't need 2.0 VRIN for 1.35, 1.85 or 1.9 should be enough


When i set 1.34vid (1.36 load vcore) 1.95 was not enough (occasional 101)


----------



## Forceman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Armotekma*
> 
> Default. I tried 1.85-1.9v VRIN aswell, and that was at 4.4GHz which still failed instantly.


Default goes to 39X under load, you might try manually setting 36x and see if that helps.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Cyro999*
> 
> When i set 1.34vid (1.36 load vcore) 1.95 was not enough (occasional 101)


Strange - I could do 1.8V at 1.335V and 1.85V at 1.34V. You'd think there would be more consistency there.


----------



## Armotekma

4.4GHz @ 1.34vcore, 1.9 VRIN, 1.2v RingV, 36x uncore seems to have promising results. Still, 1.34v seems incredibly high for 4.4GHz.


----------



## Forceman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Armotekma*
> 
> 4.4GHz @ 1.34vcore, 1.9 VRIN, 1.2v RingV, 36x uncore seems to have promising results. Still, 1.34v seems incredibly high for 4.4GHz.


Welcome to the crappy chip club. At least we have cookies.*

*We don't actually have cookies


----------



## Armotekma

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Forceman*
> 
> Welcome to the crappy chip club. At least we have cookies.*
> 
> *We don't actually have cookies


What is the 'safe temp' for Haswell? The max I've hit is 78c, and oddly there is an 8c difference between the cores, sometimes as large as 15c.


----------



## Cyro999

4'th core tends to do that; personally i'm ok with low 70's avg hottest core under a max load (encoding for me w/ all threads maxed)


----------



## Armotekma

Well, crashed 30 minutes into AIDA64. I'll just admit defeat and go back to 4.2GHz


----------



## brandon88tube

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Armotekma*
> 
> Well, crashed 30 minutes into AIDA64. I'll just admit defeat and go back to 4.2GHz


I know the feeling all too well. I still haven't completely given up considering I'm still having trouble even at 4.2, but then again I haven't spent as much time as I would like trying to dial it in and test other settings out. For now, I'm most likely in the club. ;(


----------



## ikjadoon

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Armotekma*
> 
> 4.4GHz @ 1.34vcore, 1.9 VRIN, 1.2v RingV, 36x uncore seems to have promising results. Still, 1.34v seems incredibly high for 4.4GHz.


High? Pshhht. 4.4Ghz took me 1.365V! I finally got 4.5GHz stable @ 1.370V.

http://img197.imageshack.us/img197/2642/r5hz.png


----------



## StonedAlex

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Armotekma*
> 
> 4.4GHz @ 1.34vcore, 1.9 VRIN, 1.2v RingV, 36x uncore seems to have promising results. Still, 1.34v seems incredibly high for 4.4GHz.


I couldn't even get 4.2 stable with 1.34v


----------



## marsey99

4.5ghz needs 1.38vcore here


----------



## davidelite10

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *StonedAlex*
> 
> I couldn't even get 4.2 stable with 1.34v


That much and still nothing past 4.2? I think it might be another issue. Can you list all your bios settings?
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *marsey99*
> 
> 4.5ghz needs 1.38vcore here


Holy crap, that's a lot of volts.


----------



## Proserpine

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *marsey99*
> 
> 4.5ghz needs 1.38vcore here


Also need 1.38v to get 45x, 1.30 for 44x









I'm trying to stabilize my ram oc with my old triple channel kit, GSkill PI 3x2GB 1600MHz CL7 1.50v PSC... what is the maximum voltage that I can give the rams on air with a good air flow?

For now I was able to stabilize 2200MHz @ 1.80v 9-11-9-30-78-1T but can not stabilize 2400MHz @ 1,80v with auto timings 10-17-17-36-133-2T...

... the rams need more voltage but do not know if it is safe


----------



## Zoroastrian

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Zoroastrian*
> 
> That's cool so who has got what stable and with what ?


Stability seems to becoming worse guys ...i am thinking degradation perhaps i pushed her to hard captain but i cnne reach 4.7 stable after imprements on hardware. =(

the Dilithithium Crystals

Actually after adding the second watercooled 7990 and the phobya with 9 120mm sp fans sucking cold air from a brick wall mix it is mounted on adding an extra pump ( that's 3 strong pumps 4 litres of water .... I can not hold 4.7 :-( and have had to drop to 4.6 and temps average. 70C now under load


----------



## StonedAlex

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *davidelite10*
> 
> That much and still nothing past 4.2? I think it might be another issue. Can you list all your bios settings?


If I remember correctly the last thing I tried was 42 clock ratio, 1.34 vcore, 1.2 ring bus, vrin llc - extreme, vrin external override 1.950v. I tried uncore at 33 and 35 to keep it from turboing, but just couldnt get it stable and temps were ridiculous.

I have been at 4.1 for a couple months now at 41 clock ratio, 1.280 vcore, vrin llc - extreme, vrin external override 1.8, ring 1.150, uncore 35.

Can instability come from too much voltage or only too little?


----------



## davidelite10

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *StonedAlex*
> 
> If I remember correctly the last thing I tried was 42 multi 1.34 vcore, 1.2 ring bus, vrin llc - extreme, vrin external override 1.950v. I tried uncore at 33 and 35 to keep it from turboing, but just couldnt get it stable and temps were ridiculous. I have been at 4.1 for a couple months now at 41 clock ratio, 1.280 vcore, vrin llc - extreme, vrin external override 1.8, ring 1.150, uncore 35.
> 
> Can instability come from too much voltage or only too little?


Can be either. What's the lowest voltage you can boot into at 4.2ghz?


----------



## StonedAlex

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *davidelite10*
> 
> Can be either. What's the lowest voltage you can boot into at 4.2ghz?


I can boot in with as low as 1.230 vcore.


----------



## davidelite10

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *StonedAlex*
> 
> I can boot in with as low as 1.230 vcore.


at 4.2? That's extremely high, must be a more tame chip. How's the temps at 1.35v at 4.2ghz?


----------



## Cyro999

^I got basic tests done (cinebench and linpack) with under 1.3 vid while my 4.7 needs ~1.345 for stable - seems like you're really out of luck


----------



## davidelite10

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Cyro999*
> 
> ^I got basic tests done (cinebench and linpack) with under 1.3 vid while my 4.7 needs ~1.345 for stable - seems like you're really out of luck


I'm good for 4.5ghz prime stable/gaming stable at 1.315v. Going for delid after christmas and trying to get myself to 4.7ghz at 1.42v or less stable. Then going from there temps wise.


----------



## brandon88tube

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *davidelite10*
> 
> Can be either. What's the lowest voltage you can boot into at 4.2ghz?


I don't mean to jump in, but since I'm in the same boat I figured I would share as well. This is the lowest I can go to boot up Windows @ 4.2

BIOS settings:

Code:



Code:


cpu ratio = 42

cpu vcore = 1.19v

uncore ratio = 33
turbo = disabled
c1e = disabled
c3 = disabled
c6/c7 = disabled
eist = disabled

memory multiplier = 16.00


----------



## StonedAlex

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *davidelite10*
> 
> at 4.2? That's extremely high, must be a more tame chip. How's the temps at 1.35v at 4.2ghz?


Yeah. Temps were really high, it has been a couple months since I tried it but IBT was hitting 100+ and I think Aida/OCCT/Prime95 was like high 80's low 90's. This was with a Hyper 212 evo. I upgraded my cooling to a Kraken x40 and still couldn't get it stable so I gave up on it. I considered delidding, but didn't want to ruin the resale value just to get a crappy chip to maybe 4.3. If Intel's next chips run cooler I'm gonna sell it and upgrade.


----------



## davidelite10

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *brandon88tube*
> 
> I don't mean to jump in, but since I'm in the same boat I figured I would share as well. This is the lowest I can go to boot up Windows @ 4.2
> 
> BIOS settings:
> 
> Code:
> 
> 
> 
> Code:
> 
> 
> cpu ratio = 42
> 
> cpu vcore = 1.19v
> 
> uncore ratio = 33
> turbo = disabled
> c1e = disabled
> c3 = disabled
> c6/c7 = disabled
> eist = disabled
> 
> memory multiplier = 16.00


What is your ram timings? Are they stock?
could you list some of your other hardware? Cooler?

Rest of your volts?
1.19v isn't too bad but it isn't great, what's stable voltage wise at 42x? I'll try helping you both out as much as possible.


----------



## davidelite10

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *StonedAlex*
> 
> Yeah. Temps were really high, it has been a couple months since I tried it but IBT was hitting 100+ and I think Aida/OCCT/Prime95 was like high 80's low 90's. This was with a Hyper 212 evo. I upgraded my cooling to a Kraken x40 and still couldn't get it stable so I gave up on it. I considered delidding, but didn't want to ruin the resale value just to get a crappy chip to maybe 4.3. If Intel's next chips run cooler I'm gonna sell it and upgrade.


I honestly don't know what it could be if it's hitting that high. I'm using a corsair H110 with 2x bitfenix spectres hitting 82c at 1.315v and 4.5ghz.

What TIM are you using?
What other settings are you using inside the motherboard?
Have you tried running everything stock and tried using gigabyte's automatic overclocking features inside the motherboard?
What are your temps stock?


----------



## brandon88tube

For this boot test @ 4.2 I left everything else to auto and I never got 4.2 "stable" since I'm being OCD about it and trying to run a synthetic (pirme95) to pass, which is probably not the best way to go about it. My ram sticks are 2x 8gb gskill trident series @ 2400 and my heatsink is a spire themax eclipse ii (got it really cheap a few years back). If you need my full list of hardware just let me know and I'll post it in a better format such as the code view.


----------



## davidelite10

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *brandon88tube*
> 
> For this boot test @ 4.2 I left everything else to auto and I never got 4.2 "stable" since I'm being OCD about it and trying to run a synthetic (pirme95) to pass, which is probably not the best way to go about it. My ram sticks are 2x 8gb gskill trident series @ 2400 and my heatsink is a spire themax eclipse ii (got it really cheap a few years back). If you need my full list of hardware just let me know and I'll post it in a better format such as the code view.


It would possibly help, and honestly leaving everything auto can be a bad Idea.


----------



## brandon88tube

I know leaving everything auto is a bad idea, but I was just testing to see at what vcore I could boot with 4.2. In fact suggesting the Gigabyte auto overclocks, I think is far more dangerous as that can set the vcore way beyond 1.4v and it can also set the vring pretty high as well. In the meantime I'm going write up a list of my hardware.


----------



## StonedAlex

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *davidelite10*
> 
> I honestly don't know what it could be if it's hitting that high. I'm using a corsair H110 with 2x bitfenix spectres hitting 82c at 1.315v and 4.5ghz.
> 
> What TIM are you using?
> What other settings are you using inside the motherboard?
> Have you tried running everything stock and tried using gigabyte's automatic overclocking features inside the motherboard?
> What are your temps stock?


I have tried using Arctic Silver 5, Noctua NT-H1, and stock Cooler Master paste.
I'm just on the stock settings I guess, the only things I've changed is the stuff I mentioned earlier and setting ram to XMP. I tried setting the ram settings manually as well but it didn't help. I'm using Corsair Vengeance at 1600mhz 9-9-9-24.
I think I tried that but it wouldnt boot into windows on any of the settings, I'll try it again just to be sure.
If I remember correctly the temps at stock were low-mid 70's unless I used IBT then it would go up to around 82-83. This was without changing any voltages on the motherboard and leaving everything stock, it would overvolt to 1.270 vcore during stress tests.


----------



## davidelite10

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *brandon88tube*
> 
> I know leaving everything auto is a bad idea, but I was just testing to see at what vcore I could boot with 4.2. In fact suggesting the Gigabyte auto overclocks, I think is far more dangerous as that can set the vcore way beyond 1.4v and it can also set the vring pretty high as well. In the meantime I'm going write up a list of my hardware.


What I meant by auto is everything but voltages haha sorry for not clarifying.
They are actually well done, their 4.5ghz preset is stable even when you decrease the Vcore significantly from 1.375v. Honestly give ti a try, what's the worst that could happen? Having to reset the cmos?! It's a classic test from the old days of when auto overclocks came out.

ALSO make sure xmp is enabled.


----------



## davidelite10

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *StonedAlex*
> 
> I have tried using Arctic Silver 5, Noctua NT-H1, and stock Cooler Master paste.
> I'm just on the stock settings I guess, the only things I've changed is the stuff I mentioned earlier and setting ram to XMP. I tried setting the ram settings manually as well but it didn't help. I'm using Corsair Vengeance at 1600mhz 9-9-9-24.
> I think I tried that but it wouldnt boot into windows on any of the settings, I'll try it again just to be sure.
> If I remember correctly the temps at stock were low-mid 70's unless I used IBT then it would go up to around 82-83. This was without changing any voltages on the motherboard and leaving everything stock, it would overvolt to 1.270 vcore during stress tests.


That's will PLL/PLC for the overvolting.
Those temps on Stock Settings?!
I'd honestly get the intel warrenty and say your chip is running too hot on stock settings with the stock cooler.
They usually will replace it.


----------



## StonedAlex

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *davidelite10*
> 
> That's will PLL/PLC for the overvolting.
> Those temps on Stock Settings?!
> I'd honestly get the intel warrenty and say your chip is running too hot on stock settings with the stock cooler.
> They usually will replace it.


I have been thinking about doing that but I really want to catch up on some games before next semester starts. Any idea how long it takes to rma something through intel/newegg? I think I might have gotten a chip that someone had returned because when I received it the cpu was kind of jammed in the top part of the box and it was bending the cardboard back. Is there any kind of step up program I can do and upgrade to a 4770k and pay the difference? I appreciate all the help by the way.


----------



## davidelite10

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *StonedAlex*
> 
> I have been thinking about doing that but I really want to catch up on some games before next semester starts. Any idea how long it takes to rma something through intel/newegg? I think I might have gotten a chip that someone had returned because when I received it the cpu was kind of jammed in the top part of the box and it was bending the cardboard back. Is there any kind of step up program I can do and upgrade to a 4770k and pay the difference? I appreciate all the help by the way.


Don't know if there's a step up program however, intel does same day trade shipping, you ship out the chip the same day they ship one to you for a small fee. I think it's 1 day shipping.


----------



## brandon88tube

Here is a list of my hardware that may be relevant to this topic.

Code:



Code:


CPU: Intel i5-4670k (Costa Rica Batch#: 3313b393)
MOTHERBOARD: GIGABYTE GA-Z87X-OC (Rev 1.0)
RAM: G.SKILL Trident X 16GB (2 x 8GB) 2400MHz (F3-2400C10D-16GTX)
GPU: EVGA GTX 670 2GB (OC: GPU CLOCK: 1228MHz, MEM CLOCK: 1702MHz (6808MHz))
PSU: Corsair AX 860
SSD: Seagate 240GB (ST240HM000)
HDD: Seagate 2TB (ST2000DM001)
HDD: Western Digital 1TB (WD1001FALS)
HEATSINK: Spire Thermax Eclipse II


----------



## davidelite10

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *brandon88tube*
> 
> Here is a list of my hardware that may be relevant to this topic.
> 
> Code:
> 
> 
> 
> Code:
> 
> 
> CPU: Intel i5-4670k (Costa Rica Batch#: 3313b393)
> MOTHERBOARD: GIGABYTE GA-Z87X-OC (Rev 1.0)
> RAM: G.SKILL Trident X 16GB (2 x 8GB) 2400MHz (F3-2400C10D-16GTX)
> GPU: EVGA GTX 670 2GB (OC: GPU CLOCK: 1228MHz, MEM CLOCK: 1702MHz (6808MHz))
> PSU: Corsair AX 860
> SSD: Seagate 240GB (ST240HM000)
> HDD: Seagate 2TB (ST2000DM001)
> HDD: Western Digital 1TB (WD1001FALS)
> HEATSINK: Spire Thermax Eclipse II


Keep ram settings in XMP1, try stock settings with default, make sure PCI is gen3, set uncore to 35x and at 1.25v, set multi to 45 at 1.325v, BLCK at 100mhz, keep all cool and quiet stuff on, make sure all voltage protection and current protection are set to extreme.
Should boot no problem, if you can try it.


----------



## brandon88tube

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *davidelite10*
> 
> Keep ram settings in XMP1, try stock settings with default, make sure PCI is gen3, set uncore to 35x and at 1.25v, set multi to 45 at 1.325v, BLCK at 100mhz, keep all cool and quiet stuff on, make sure all voltage protection and current protection are set to extreme.
> Should boot no problem, if you can try it.


Are you saying 1.25v for vring voltage when it's only going to be set to 35? By cool and quiet are you referring to the c1,c3,c6/7 and esit (I doubt it, but just clarifying)?


----------



## davidelite10

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *brandon88tube*
> 
> Are you saying 1.25v for vring voltage when it's only going to be set to 35? By cool and quiet are you referring to the c1,c3,c6/7 and esit (I doubt it, but just clarifying)?


Yeah that's what I mean those all fall under the 'cool and quiet' general for my(i'm use both amd and intel so I cross terms at times, sorry) And yes to 1.25v this will rule out that it's undervolted. also set i/o voltages to +.15mv put vrin at 1.925v. Let me know if that'll work for you.


----------



## brandon88tube

I'm pretty sure I can boot @ 4.5 without having to go that high on some of those settings, but being stable is another story. I'll try it just for giggles though.


----------



## davidelite10

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *brandon88tube*
> 
> I'm pretty sure I can boot @ 4.5 without having to go that high on some of those settings, but being stable is another story. I'll try it just for giggles though.


See I'm saying to get stable, please try it for the giggles. Trying get you the most out of your chip


----------



## brandon88tube

I booted no problem and I also turned turbo back on since you had me change almost everything else back to auto/stock


----------



## davidelite10

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *brandon88tube*
> 
> I booted no problem and I also turned turbo back on since you had me change almost everything else back to auto/stock


Try a stress test on that bad boy.


----------



## brandon88tube

Any particular test you had in mind with any particular settings?


----------



## brandon88tube

Well, I tried it @ 45 all the way through 1.4v and blue screened every time. I tried @44 and the same thing happened. I tried @43 with 1.325v and my temps hit 90*c and my machine turned off (I have hwinfo set to run a shutdown script if my volatges or temps go too high). I know that running a synthetic for temps, especially prime95, isn't a good test, but considering my aida64 trial is up and x264 benchmark isn't working for some reason, I have no other options left.


----------



## StonedAlex

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *davidelite10*
> 
> Don't know if there's a step up program however, intel does same day trade shipping, you ship out the chip the same day they ship one to you for a small fee. I think it's 1 day shipping.


Thanks for the help dude, I'm gonna RMA it.


----------



## marsey99

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *brandon88tube*
> 
> Well, I tried it @ 45 all the way through 1.4v and blue screened every time. I tried @44 and the same thing happened. I tried @43 with 1.325v and my temps hit 90*c and my machine turned off (I have hwinfo set to run a shutdown script if my volatges or temps go too high). I know that running a synthetic for temps, especially prime95, isn't a good test, but considering my aida64 trial is up and x264 benchmark isn't working for some reason, I have no other options left.


what are you other settings dude?

i would guess 1.325vcore is where you are going to run out of cooling anyway so i would draw the line at that and see where you can get with it.


----------



## DolanTheDuck

Can I disable turbo boost and leaving the rest(c1e,c3,c6/7,eist) on auto with out problems?
I want all my cores synced and when I'm idling I would like my multiplier and vcore to drop.
So lets say my overclock is 4.2 ghz on all 4 cores on vcore 1,111, when I'm idling I want all my 4 cores drop to 37(automatically done) for example with vcore 1,0(automatically done also).
Is this possible?

Thanks for helping me out:thumb:

Edit:
Its not that I want it to drop to a certain multiplier, but i just want i to be dropped with all cores synced


----------



## benjamen50

You can leave turbo boost disabled while leaving the CPU Idle States on auto, theres no issues there, but I have no idea if its possible or not since i've never touched those settings on a Z87 board before (Primarily because I don't own one)


----------



## marsey99

you can oc the turbo boost to 4ghz and still retain all power saving options.

past that the northbridge will stay at either stock or oc speeds all the time giving you around 15w power draw from the cpu.


----------



## brandon88tube

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *marsey99*
> 
> what are you other settings dude?
> 
> i would guess 1.325vcore is where you are going to run out of cooling anyway so i would draw the line at that and see where you can get with it.


I was going off of davidelite10's suggested settings, just to see if it made any difference. I think you're correct and I'll try to see at what voltage I can keep it within safe temps and see what kind of multiplier I can use at that voltage.


----------



## DolanTheDuck

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *marsey99*
> 
> you can oc the turbo boost to 4ghz and still retain all power saving options.
> 
> past that the northbridge will stay at either stock or oc speeds all the time giving you around 15w power draw from the cpu.


Okay,thanks!


----------



## Forceman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DolanTheDuck*
> 
> Can I disable turbo boost and leaving the rest(c1e,c3,c6/7,eist) on auto with out problems?
> I want all my cores synced and when I'm idling I would like my multiplier and vcore to drop.
> So lets say my overclock is 4.2 ghz on all 4 cores on vcore 1,111, when I'm idling I want all my 4 cores drop to 37(automatically done) for example with vcore 1,0(automatically done also).
> Is this possible?
> 
> Thanks for helping me out:thumb:
> 
> Edit:
> Its not that I want it to drop to a certain multiplier, but i just want i to be dropped with all cores synced


Just leave it all enabled, turbo boost, and all the C states. There's no reason to disable turbo. If you leave turbo and the C states enabled, it will idle at 800 MHz and some very low voltage (around 0.1V).


----------



## Svarog

Just had another Grey Screen after Cold Boot, but no Internal Timer Error this time.

After googling for the Grey Screen issue it showed a lot of hits about Videocard Drivers. I went back to 327.23 for now.

It seems this started happening is about same time as when 331.65 came out. So might not be a CPU issue at all.


----------



## DolanTheDuck

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Forceman*
> 
> Just leave it all enabled, turbo boost, and all the C states. There's no reason to disable turbo. If you leave turbo and the C states enabled, it will idle at 800 MHz and some very low voltage (around 0.1V).


Yeah, but when turbo is enabled not all cores are synced right?
Does this not affect gaming performance? When core 1: is 42 core 2: 40 core 3:39 core 4: 37 for example(does the game still benefit from my 4.2 ghz then?). Or will they auto adjust them selfs to my clock ratio?


----------



## DolanTheDuck

Damn, those gigabyte settings driving me crazy.
Which setting do i have to choose on the gigabyte bios when i set this in the Asus bios:
-Sync all cores
-manual mode(vcore)

Asus bios is alot easier for me.


----------



## Forceman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DolanTheDuck*
> 
> Yeah, but when turbo is enabled not all cores are synced right?
> Does this not affect gaming performance? When core 1: is 42 core 2: 40 core 3:39 core 4: 37 for example(does the game still benefit from my 4.2 ghz then?). Or will they auto adjust them selfs to my clock ratio?


The cores are always synced no matter what you set, there is no way to run different cores at different speeds at the same time. If you set 42x for your CPU ratio (or set the multipliers, it's the same either way) all 4 cores will run at 42 under load. What you are talking about is having different speeds based on how many cores are active (like the default behavior) but no one sees it up that way. Either set the CPU ratio to what speed you want, or set all 4 of the multiplier options to whatever speed you want (so 1 core 42,2 cores 42, etc).

Easiest way to do it is set the CPU ratio (pretty sure that's the name, I'm not a home right now) on the first page of the UEFI. That's the same behavior as what you posted for Asus.


----------



## DolanTheDuck

I see. Thanks for clearing it up!


----------



## Svarog

Just found the following regarding my Internal Timer Error in the updated Intel PDF.

http://www.intel.com/content/dam/www/public/us/en/documents/specification-updates/4th-gen-core-family-desktop-specification-update.pdf
Quote:


> *HSD6:*
> An Uncorrectable Error Logged in IA32_CR_MC2_STATUS May also Result in a System Hang
> 
> *Problem:*
> Uncorrectable errors logged in IA32_CR_MC2_STATUS MSR (409H) may also result in a system hang causing an Internal Timer Error (MCACOD = 0x0400h) to be logged in another machine check bank (IA32_MCi_STATUS).
> 
> *Implication:*
> Uncorrectable errors logged in IA32_CR_MC2_STATUS can further cause a system hang and an Internal Timer Error to be logged.
> 
> *Workaround:*
> None identified.
> 
> *Status:*
> For the steppings affected, see the Summary Table of Changes.


Also the Summary Table indicates there are no plans to fix this problem.

Strangely this problem started happening out of the blue on 28-10-2013. It happens in 1 to 3 week intervals directly after a windows boot, and it has happend 4 times now since that date.

No amount of tweaking in the BIOS seems to fix it.

System is rock solid during load, never a BSOD, never a Hang it's just running flawless.

This is the XML data from the first Error on 28-10-2013:

Code:



Code:


- <Event xmlns="http://schemas.microsoft.com/win/2004/08/events/event">
- <System>
  <Provider Name="Microsoft-Windows-WHEA-Logger" Guid="{C26C4F3C-3F66-4E99-8F8A-39405CFED220}" /> 
  <EventID>18</EventID> 
  <Version>0</Version> 
  <Level>2</Level> 
  <Task>0</Task> 
  <Opcode>0</Opcode> 
  <Keywords>0x8000000000000000</Keywords> 
  <TimeCreated SystemTime="2013-10-28T07:58:51.168015700Z" /> 
  <EventRecordID>191632</EventRecordID> 
  <Correlation ActivityID="{B5696F4B-E5CF-4691-A949-FE05D1EE5690}" /> 
  <Execution ProcessID="1768" ThreadID="3240" /> 
  <Channel>System</Channel> 
  <Computer>XXXXXXXXXXXXX-PC</Computer> 
  <Security UserID="S-1-5-19" /> 
  </System>
- <EventData>
  3 
  6 
  1 
  0xff80000000000124 
  0x22a1468c0 
  0x86 
  9 
  1 
  256 
  2 
  256 
  0 
  256 
  256 
  256 
  928 
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
  </EventData>
  </Event>


----------



## fleetfeather

MCA error should be a memory controller related issue. Tried looping through memtest86 overnight?


----------



## Cyro999

^What's your VRIN? (sorry if already gone over this)


----------



## Svarog

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *fleetfeather*
> 
> MCA error should be a memory controller related issue. Tried looping through memtest86 overnight?


Just finished a 3 Hours and 20 Minutes Memtest, and there were no errors.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Cyro999*
> 
> ^What's your VRIN? (sorry if already gone over this)


*Frequency:*


*Advanced CPU Core Settings:*


*CPU Core Voltage:*


*Advanced Power Settings:*


*Memory:*


*Memory Timings:*


Been running the same since the 4770K came out the first week.

As i mentioned earlier the system is rock solid during load. The Internal Timer Error only seems to happen after a cold boot. And has 1-3 week intervals, making it impossible to reproduce on the fly.


----------



## bond32

So many questions.... Where to begin.. I am trying to get 4.8 ghz stable. I have 4.7 ghz stable 100% ( I know because I left it mining over the holidays, cpu avx miner ran 100% 24/7). Right now running with 2.0 input voltage, 1.41 vcore, 44x uncore at 1.3v. Ram is 2x4 gb gskill trident x 2400 on xmp profile 1.

With the 4770k, I have actually left most of the additional cpu options on auto. My question is, should I disable all of these and in particular the "turbo" mode? I also see options in the voltage areas that deal with power draw/wattage, what are optimal settings for these? I have the LLC on extreme.

I have a little concern that maybe something is limiting the power draw. Just want to make sure the settings are what they should be. I am on the latest F7f bios.

Also temperatures are of no concern. Not only are ambients low here, I just added a 420 60mm thick rad plus I recently de-lid my cpu. Right now running xtu the max core temp is 65 C.

Edit: The settings I also wonder of are "CPU VRIN Protection, CPU VRIN Current Protection, and PWM Phase Control".


----------



## Cyro999

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Svarog*
> 
> Just finished a 3 Hours and 20 Minutes Memtest, and there were no errors.
> *Frequency:*
> 
> 
> *Advanced CPU Core Settings:*
> 
> 
> *CPU Core Voltage:*
> 
> 
> *Advanced Power Settings:*
> 
> 
> *Memory:*
> 
> 
> *Memory Timings:*
> 
> 
> Been running the same since the 4770K came out the first week.
> 
> As i mentioned earlier the system is rock solid during load. The Internal Timer Error only seems to happen after a cold boot. And has 1-3 week intervals, making it impossible to reproduce on the fly.


Manually set a VRIN, like 1.8, dunno if it will help though


----------



## brandon88tube

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Svarog*
> 
> Just found the following regarding my Internal Timer Error in the updated Intel PDF.
> 
> http://www.intel.com/content/dam/www/public/us/en/documents/specification-updates/4th-gen-core-family-desktop-specification-update.pdf
> Also the Summary Table indicates there are no plans to fix this problem.
> 
> Strangely this problem started happening out of the blue on 28-10-2013. It happens in 1 to 3 week intervals directly after a windows boot, and it has happend 4 times now since that date.
> 
> No amount of tweaking in the BIOS seems to fix it.
> 
> System is rock solid during load, never a BSOD, never a Hang it's just running flawless.
> 
> This is the XML data from the first Error on 28-10-2013:
> 
> Code:
> 
> 
> 
> Code:
> 
> 
> - <Event xmlns="http://schemas.microsoft.com/win/2004/08/events/event">
> - <System>
> <Provider Name="Microsoft-Windows-WHEA-Logger" Guid="{C26C4F3C-3F66-4E99-8F8A-39405CFED220}" />
> <EventID>18</EventID>
> <Version>0</Version>
> <Level>2</Level>
> <Task>0</Task>
> <Opcode>0</Opcode>
> <Keywords>0x8000000000000000</Keywords>
> <TimeCreated SystemTime="2013-10-28T07:58:51.168015700Z" />
> <EventRecordID>191632</EventRecordID>
> <Correlation ActivityID="{B5696F4B-E5CF-4691-A949-FE05D1EE5690}" />
> <Execution ProcessID="1768" ThreadID="3240" />
> <Channel>System</Channel>
> <Computer>XXXXXXXXXXXXX-PC</Computer>
> <Security UserID="S-1-5-19" />
> </System>
> - <EventData>
> 3
> 6
> 1
> 0xff80000000000124
> 0x22a1468c0
> 0x86
> 9
> 1
> 256
> 2
> 256
> 0
> 256
> 256
> 256
> 928
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
> </EventData>
> </Event>


I'm not that knowledgeable in this area, but maybe you should send Intel an email regarding the issue if you believe it to be an issue with the cpu.


----------



## Svarog

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Cyro999*
> 
> Manually set a VRIN, like 1.8, dunno if it will help though


Will have a go at that.

I just looked a CPU VRIN External Override. Do i just fill in 1.8 or is it adding ontop for the current VRIN?
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *brandon88tube*
> 
> I'm not that knowledgeable in this area, but maybe you should send Intel an email regarding the issue if you believe it to be an issue with the cpu.


Well i'm not 100% sure it's the CPU.

Since the Internal Timer Error goes paired with a Grey Screen, which seems to be related to Videocard Drivers aswell. But Internal Timer Error is linked to the CPU. Then again my last Grey Screen didn't show any Internal Timer Errors in the Windows Logs.

I was using 331.XX which was installed just before the problem started happening. I'm using 327.23 now, will find out soon enough if that's the cause.

Last resort is to reinstall windows, but ill make sure to contact Intel before i do that.


----------



## genetix

Hmm, how is this scale even possible?



I mean I cannot even POST the system without minimum of 1,348v at vCore at 4,6Ghz no matter what I do and that diagram states 1,23v which is absolutely no where even near where they post. Using I7-4820K without HTT or any other CPU features. In fact I've tested most of since X38 and I have never seen POST on any equipment I've used at 1,2v over 4,4Ghz and even while some good chips may post there's no damn way they would be anywhere close to stable anywhere near 1,2v.

So, what kinda magic tricks you guys using to make that happen and linpack stable clean up?


----------



## marsey99

it does say his is a good chip and most will not be able to use his settings too.

that is before we start to talk about you using a 2011 system on 1150 oc settings.....


----------



## genetix

Yeh, I guess so well, with exception of chip's a chip no matter how you fry it names may change, size may change, but the same junk comes out every year with almost identical OC concept we have had since X38. Honestly only thing that was difference over Z68 Sandy and Z68 Ivy was the fact it was faster chip at lower speed and end resulted higher real life performance maybe 100Mhz pump over any Sandy chip while same time you lost 200Mhz of overclock and when we strat to speak of real speed IMC speed we are still at same junk pile we have been standing since X38 in fact it's even slower now and only reason to go to X79.

So, you tell me over considering Z87/Haswell same as X79/Haswell-E what's the difference in clocking? I mean I could consider that his chip is simply better and posts at 1,2v at 4,9Ghz stable and be the golden chip of the year, but more than half the people over net doesn't ever see anything even remotely close to that. They are lucky if they get under the Haswell bell concept 4,6Ghz POST at 1,2v and I mean really damn lucky to get such chips, but if that is the case of op post of this message then he is kinda promoting 1 in a million concept to people how the current clocks not how Haswell clocks up, no offence to anyone of course intended.

I personally as said have never seen an chip that can post over 4,4-4,5Ghz at 1,2v and I buy chips more than 10 times a year.


----------



## Svarog

Mine was originaly stable at 4,5 GHz @ 1.175 volts. It passed 45 minutes of OCCT Linpack + AVX.

I now need 1.185 volts.

OCCT might not be the "best" stress test, but if it passes that i know it's stable for my Gaming needs.


----------



## Cyro999

Quote:


> Mine was originaly stable at 4,5 GHz @ 1.175 volts. It passed 45 minutes of OCCT Linpack + AVX.
> 
> I now need 1.185 volts.


I think it really takes weeks to iron out that last ~0.01-0.02v - i got a lone 124 on 4.5ghz, 1.23vid (ht on) after hundreds of hours of usage, so i went to 1.24 (if it happened once at 1.23 it's likely to happen at 1.235 as a fluke)


----------



## ikjadoon

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Cyro999*
> 
> I think it really takes weeks to iron out that last ~0.01-0.02v - i got a lone 124 on 4.5ghz, 1.23vid (ht on) after hundreds of hours of usage, so i went to 1.24 (if it happened once at 1.23 it's likely to happen at 1.235 as a fluke)


I think you're onto something. I got a 124 BSOD after *weeks* of stability on 1.365V (hundreds of hours of gaming, two 12hr stress tests). I just bumped it up to 1.370V and fingers are crossed...haha.


----------



## brandon88tube

I loathe you guys who get decent overclcoks... (sad face) By the way, ikjadoon, I kept seeing your rig and have been meaning to ask when you upgraded from your q6600. I was previously running one as well @3.33GHz just a month or two ago and that was given to me by my friends at work out of pity when I couldn't play BF3 on my P4 with DDR and AGP.


----------



## DolanTheDuck

Should I first disable all power saving modes when I'm searching for the right vcore to prevent overvolting in stresstest applications and when I found the sweetspot turn everything back on? as mentioned here:


----------



## brandon88tube

That seems to be the rule of thumb so as not to exceed "safe voltage" while stress testing.


----------



## fleetfeather

For stress testing, just use manual voltage rather than adaptive voltage. That way, voltage will never spike excessively under stressful scenarios.


----------



## Cyro999

Adaptive volts is really dangerous when you're setting a med-high OC, if you were using 1.35vcore for example i'd say it's a big no to ever use it, could spike into the 1.5 range just like that, or worse, stay there without you realizing. Not so bad at like 1.1vcore, but suboptimal


----------



## Derp

Is HPET missing from all Z87 boards?


----------



## Unknownm

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Derp*
> 
> Is HPET missing from all Z87 boards?


yeah! my last gen z77 had that option. I don't see it on my z87 now


----------



## 0xSigh

Is it normal for the stock VID to change based on BIOS? I updated to F8K on my UD3H and it changed from 1.182 to 1.042...


----------



## fleetfeather

That is a rather large decrease, however the bios' Auto voltage regulation will only ever provide you with optimised stable voltages. If you're still stable (which you should be), there's nothing to worry about


----------



## Svarog

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Derp*
> 
> Is HPET missing from all Z87 boards?


I tested latency and timer with my current Z87X-OC and the results are the same as when you would enable HPET + Platform Clock Command.


----------



## Unknownm

I'm having a weird BIOS issue. When I screenshot BIOS, which saves to a USB stick at any OC setting (Including stock) I can get about 2 , but when go for the 3rd the BIOS just freezes up. Until I restart. This happens every single time...


----------



## The Real Deal

For max oc (5GHz ++), is it better to set the core multiplier to X50, etc,. and turbo to disabled
or
Core multi auto and set turbo cores to X50

Maybe one requires less voltage ? Any feedback on this ?

And better to set a pair or unpair (with blck oc'd) multi ?

Thanks.


----------



## josephimports

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *The Real Deal*
> 
> For max oc (5GHz ++), is it better to set the core multiplier to X50, etc,. and turbo to disabled
> or
> Core multi auto and set turbo cores to X50
> 
> Maybe one requires less voltage ? Any feedback on this ?
> 
> And better to set a pair or unpair (with blck oc'd) multi ?
> 
> Thanks.


I prefer changing just the multiplier. Set your Vcore, Vrin, and Vring voltages manually. Adjust LLC to turbo or extreme. Optionally, you can set phase control to extreme. GL.


----------



## klepp0906

love how the values in the chart @ top keep going up







Ive been telling everyone since the beginning these chips are more robust than you think. God knows I can understand being conservative, when I dropped my first one (delidded) on the bathroom floor and busted the die I had to sell my monitor to replace it









that said, my new one was straight back up over 1.4 immediately. Pretty miffed I figured id atleast get a better overclocker out of the deal since the first chip wouldn't stabilize at 4.8 no matter the voltage (I had ran it up into the mid 1.5's trying) and as luck would have it, it got WORSE! /wrists

Anyhow, FWIW I have it stable at 4.7 @ 1.494 or 4.6 @ 1.441 the former has my temps as high as 80 even, on my hottest core. I can probably shave a few degrees by turning my fans up but I like hearing my tv









anyways, I have no delusions as far as longevity, ill be happy to get 3 years out of it, just wanted to calm some nerves for those who think they are toe'ing the line while chasing a "goal" but afraid to go past 1.35 or w/e the value will be. With sufficient cooling, 1.45 give or take wont "kill" your chip.

I do have a question for those out there using an offset voltage. 1) Is their any performance lost by running a lower speed at idle? Like downclocking yoyur cpu even? 2) What about performance lost due to the transition from that lower speed to your boosted speed?

I'd like to run a lower speed for several reasons, first and foremost of course longevity/heat/power consumption although not at the expense of performance in any way shape or form. One more question 3) will it always boost to the max clock in say a game or benchmark? I hate to think I might lose some performance based on a decision made by the almighty cpu or that id have to monitor it nonstop









That is all







Thanks gentlemen!

P.S Ive also been saying blizzard ruined the MMO genre and now some of the devs there agree w/ me! har! the gratification


----------



## marsey99

i do not notice anything real world when mine is jumping from 800mhz to 4.5ghz.

i do notice that my electricity bill is less


----------



## Hive

Hi guys i need help getting my 4770K to 4.2GHz, because anything higher runs too hot for my thermal solution (hits 100C and throttles on Linx 0.64) I was also unlucky and got an absolute **** chip.

I'm going for x42 core and x40 uncore.

My mainboard is a Gigabyte Z87M-D3HP running latest "F2e" bios.

I'm trying 1.27VCORE and 1.22RING with LLC set to "High" VRIN External Override is 1.8V

All power saving intentionally disabled.

Any further advice?

Will prime95/20 runs of Linx and get back with an update


----------



## Cyro999

Go and read the haswell overclocking guide, fill in your sig rig and start out @ 40x/34x (core/uncore) with 1.23vcore set, 1.1 ring, download x264 bench 5.0.1 for stability testing


----------



## entrophy

Hello people 

I bought my first real setup a couple of months ago (i4770k) and I've been trying to find a balanced OC ever since (I'm new at this).

This is my best OC so far:

4.4ghz
4.0ghz uncore
1,205 vcore
1,75 vrin
1.05 ring
Memory at 2.133mhz with 11-12-11-30-2 timings
LLC is set to High
EIST, C6/C3 etc. are all set to Auto (I want my PC to use as little power as possible at 4.4ghz and with XMP memory without experiencing too much vdroop)

I've been testing with CS:GO and Metro 2033: First Light, both for around 5 hours as well as OCCT with Linpack checked amongst other synthetic tests.
In CS my max CPU temp peaks at 74 C but stays at ~40-60 C most of the time.
In Metro my max CPU temp don't exceed 65 C but in OCCT and IntelBurnTest the CPU temp peaked at 88 C. It's even higher in AIDA64 (which I turn off at 90+ C).
My CPU was worst off in the ending of the AIDA64 GPGPU test. Temps had been staying around 60 C most of the test but in the end the hottest core peaked at 98 C for like a second.

Should I worry about these temps? They seem fine while I'm gaming (stays ~40-60 C) but does the fact that my CPU reaches 85+ C in AVX tests indicate that I should downclock?

Maybe you guys have some other inputs on my OC?

Edit: it's paired with a Noctua NH-D14 cooler.

Another thing I've noticed is that when I set vcore to Auto at 4.2ghz the CPU wants 1,356 vcore but it still seems pretty stable at 4.4ghz and 1,205 vcore - isn't that weird?

Regards


----------



## Cyro999

Quote:


> 4.4ghz
> 2,05 vcore
> 1,75 vrin


Can you fix this?


----------



## entrophy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Cyro999*
> 
> Can you fix this?


with 1,200 vcore my PC crashes in the OCCT test.

Edit: lol


----------



## Cyro999

But 2.05vcore, 1.75vrin doesn't work, what's the actual number?


----------



## entrophy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Cyro999*
> 
> But 2.05vcore, 1.75vrin doesn't work, what's the actual number?


Edited in the original post  It's 1,205 vcore.


----------



## robertpaulson

Tested the beta F8k UD3H bios and I quite like it. I was able to use 0.01v less vcore using this beta bios to reach 46x. The caveat is the bios lower the bus by .22 MHz by default.

Currently prime95(27.9) 2hr blend stable:
4589 MHz
35x uncore
2133ram 10-11-10-28 1T
1.262 vcore
1.85 vrin
1.15 vring
+0.15 system agent
+0.125 I/O

Going to try to up the uncore more with more stress tests. I would recommend people with unstable oc to give F8k a try.

Another tip I found is this prime95 stress test guide for Haswell. It's in German but you can get the gist of it from google translate.
http://www.hardwareluxx.de/community/f139/howto-get-my-haswell-stable-guide-989828.html
Translated version:
http://translate.google.com/translate?sl=auto&tl=en&js=n&prev=_t&hl=en&ie=UTF-8&u=http%3A%2F%2Fwww.hardwareluxx.de%2Fcommunity%2Ff139%2Fhowto-get-my-haswell-stable-guide-989828.html&act=url

Basically he break down the test into smaller FFT segments. Instead of blindly raising vcore from a 124 blue screen, I was able to find it was my system agent needing more voltage.


----------



## Jaeger7704

With an 4670K at 4,2 ghz and 1,15v (possible to be stable even at 1,14v,i have kinda great chip) ,what other settings i must alter in BIOS (F8b/Z87X-UD4H) except vcore and multiplier?
For this frequency i just putted the multi at 42X,vcore at 1,15v fix voltage and turbo enabled. Tepms are great: idle 21-23 C' and load 50-55 C' (even little lower) in games with NOCTUA NH-D14
Thanks in advance for tips and advices!


----------



## givmedew

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jaeger7704*
> 
> With an 4670K at 4,2 ghz and 1,15v (possible to be stable even at 1,14v,i have kinda great chip) ,what other settings i must alter in BIOS (F8b/Z87X-UD4H) except vcore and multiplier?
> For this frequency i just putted the multi at 42X,vcore at 1,15v fix voltage and turbo enabled. Tepms are great: idle 21-23 C' and load 50-55 C' (even little lower) in games with NOCTUA NH-D14
> Thanks in advance for tips and advices!


You can't tell me you read the first post on this thread if you are asking these questions.

Please go back to the first post and read it. Try to follow it and then once you hit a wall read it again and try to fallow it again. Then ask questions if you are still stumped.

All anyone can do is paraphrase the directions that have already been typed.


----------



## Jaeger7704

I'm wonder what's wrong with you dude?... Is so simple to not answering those questions that bothering you... Chill a bit man!


----------



## Diagrafeas

My setup...

Intel Core i5 4670K
Gigabyte GA-Z87-HD3
Crucial Ballistix Tactical Tracer 2x8GB (1600MHZ 8-8-8-24 XMP)

First of all the motherboard sets all cores at 3.8GHZ with 1.076Vcore in BIOS (1.1539 Prime95) and Ring at 3.8GHz too with 1.05Vring in BIOS (don't know what happens under load) when you set XMP Profile.

By letting Voltages to Auto and only changing Turbo Boost Multipliers i get:
Core:3.4GHz , Ring 3.4GHz , Core Voltage:0.984V (Prime 1.0513) , Ring Voltage: 1.05V (Prime Unknown)
Core:3.6GHz , Ring 3.6GHz , Core Voltage:1.027V (Prime 1.0980) , Ring Voltage: 1.05V (Prime Unknown)
Core:3.7GHz , Ring 3.7GHz , Core Voltage:1.051V (Prime 1.1280) , Ring Voltage: 1.05V (Prime Unknown)
Core:3.8GHz , Ring 3.8GHz , Core Voltage:1.076V (Prime 1.1539) , Ring Voltage: 1.05V (Prime Unknown)
Core:3.9GHz , Ring 3.9GHz , Core Voltage:1.076V (Prime 1.1588) , Ring Voltage: 1.05V (Prime Unknown)
Core:4.0GHz , Ring 4.0GHz , Core Voltage:1.076V (Prime 1.1588) , Ring Voltage: 1.05V (Prime Unknown)
Core:4.1GHz , Ring 4.0GHz , Core Voltage:1.076V (Prime 1.1621) , Ring Voltage: 1.05V (Prime Unknown)
Core:4.2GHz , Ring 4.0GHz , Core Voltage:1.273V (Prime 1.3594) , Ring Voltage: Don't Remenber (Prime Unknown)

This BIOS is driving me crazy...
I Disabled Turbo Boost (Previously set 40 values get grey).
I set Core and Ring Multiplier at 34... OK everything works at 3400MHz.
Then i set Core Multiplier at 35 and Ring multiplier at 34. Everything runs at 4000MHz, the greyed out Turbo Values! Why? What the F...?

What else should i disable for the manual multipliers to take effect?


----------



## Jaeger7704

For 4 ghz ,i just let the turbo on auto and set multi to 40X - that give me 4 ghz on all 4 cores of my 4670K and vcore was set by mobo at 1,11v.
I have Z87X-UD4H with F8b bios. Indeed,Gigabyte UEFI is really strange and complicated
There's no need to deal with vring/uncore/cache ratio just for 4 ghz,don't do that anymore.


----------



## Cyro999

^Just use classic mode like everyone else


----------



## BoredErica

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jaeger7704*
> 
> I'm wonder what's wrong with you dude?... Is so simple to not answering those questions that bothering you... Chill a bit man!


Because, guide writers spend time and energy to put together a guide so people can read it. I've lost track of how many times I've had to point people to read the original post in my thread. It takes way longer to write a guide and test everything than to read it. Here the person wants help but not enough to go read the thread him or herself but instead wants to use up other people's time because he or she is lazy.

I'm not trying to piss you off or trying to be extra rude, I'm just telling you this is how some people see this. This is why people often react negatively.


----------



## Diagrafeas

And another question...
Either i set Core Voltage at Auto or Normal it doesn't stay constant at BIOS.
It goes up with Turbo Multiplier.
Should i set it manually at the default 3.4 voltage and then play with offset as i increase turbo?
And if i set it manually will it drop or stay constant?

Edit...
I tried and if i set voltage manually it stays the same from 800MHz to MAX Turbo.
What do i have to do in order to drop the voltage at Turbo Frequency? Use negative offset?


----------



## brandon88tube

What are the thoughts of using Intel XTU for stress testing?


----------



## bond32

I use it, I like it a lot. That plus bf4 are my two choices


----------



## FtW 420

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *brandon88tube*
> 
> What are the thoughts of using Intel XTU for stress testing?


The benchmark is more stressful than the stress test, makes it handy to quickly test stability. If unstable the benchmark will crash in seconds, while the stress test will run for hours at the same unstable settings.


----------



## brandon88tube

What's your go to for a longer stress then?


----------



## FtW 420

I rarely run long stress tests, when I was testing XTU bench a week or 2 ago I got it xtu bench stable & then ran 1/2 hour of IBT max memory & a few hours of x264 encoding. The x264 was the longest thing that could be called a stress test I have run in years.
To compare to the XTU stress test I lowered the voltage until XTU bench froze after a minute, then more until the rig got a BSOD as soon as I pressed the run button. I ran XTU stress for 3 hours there & passed.

I do fold now & then, last time was with a brand new 3930k & did the XTU bench to find where that was stable, took about 15 minutes & then i set it to folding at 100% load for a month, no hiccups.


----------



## Johny Boy

I did a Intel burn test's run for stress level high and got " BSOD on Win8.1 " with error code " WHEA_UNCORRECTABLE_ERROR ".
Is it related to stability test or just win8.1 bug error ?


----------



## benjamen50

Yes that is related to the stability test it looks like you need to increase the CPU voltage by a notch.


----------



## Cyro999

That's BSOD 124.. which you are trying to trigger by running a stability test that your CPU is too unstable to run (because of oc)


----------



## Johny Boy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Cyro999*
> 
> That's BSOD 124.. which you are trying to trigger by running a stability test that your CPU is too unstable to run (because of oc)


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *benjamen50*
> 
> Yes that is related to the stability test it looks like you need to increase the CPU voltage by a notch.


Hmm OK , yes i decreased Vcore by few notch since last night to see how low i can go with set core freq.








Tested today with Standard level - Passed
Tested again with High level - BSOD.

[email protected] Passed , Standard/High
[email protected] PAssed Standard/ Failed High

I think i have Dud i5 this time around.


----------



## Cyro999

No, that looks decent/normal at worst. Hop in haswell overclocking thread and grab x264


----------



## Johny Boy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Cyro999*
> 
> No, that looks decent/normal at worst. Hop in haswell overclocking thread and grab x264


OC'd on that guide's basis.
So upped the Vcore to 1.182/1.186V - Standard passed /High failed on both occasion.
[email protected] Stable on high level.

I have kept every other thing on stock like Uncore Voltage and others.
Should i just keep increasing the Vcore or increase Vrin a little bit ?


----------



## Cyro999

Don't increase VRIN randomly (should be 101 bluescreen for that if other stuff is taken care of) but really, x264 is better stability test


----------



## Johny Boy

Downloading x264 now.
I am not thinking to increase Vrin/Vring or any other voltages.....i think Vcore @ 1.190V was stable on IBT so that looks perfect.Or am i missing something ?


----------



## Cyro999

You increase vrin when you get vrin-related problems and there's no reason to increase ring past ~1.1v or uncore past ~33x until you're at your maximum core multiplier AFAIK


----------



## Johny Boy

Uncore - 35X
Vrin - 1.050V stock.
Vcore - 1.108V stock
OC Vcore - 1.180~1.190V , Stable at last one.
What are the BSOD code numbers for Vring/Uncore related problems ?


----------



## Cyro999

124 and maybe others


----------



## BoredErica

It's a little hard to tease out specific Bsod codes for an issue. For my CPU, it spits out any of the three Bsods codes on instability. I couldn't find a strong correlation between one specific code and one specific type of instability. That would be 101, 124, 9c. 9c are a bit more rare, I heard.


----------



## brandon88tube

Johny Boy, you don't have a horrible overclocker, I should know because I'm one of the unfortunate to have one of the poor ones.


----------



## Johny Boy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Cyro999*
> 
> 124 and maybe others


Thank's Cyro999.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Darkwizzie*
> 
> It's a little hard to tease out specific Bsod codes for an issue. For my CPU, it spits out any of the three Bsods codes on instability. I couldn't find a strong correlation between one specific code and one specific type of instability. That would be 101, 124, 9c. 9c are a bit more rare, I heard.


Hmmm at first i thought i have some Windows bug as my chip passed Standard level IBT , then i tried high one it got me my first Haswell BSOD.








After notching up Vcore from 1.18V till already known stable Vcore of 1.190V , i gave in and releaxed at [email protected] which somehow is actually 1.192V due to generosity of UD3H to add 0.004V more.








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *brandon88tube*
> 
> Johny Boy, you don't have a horrible overclocker, I should know because I'm one of the unfortunate to have one of the poor ones.


Ohh that's sad as i thought i was having a crappy one...


----------



## Cyro999

Quote:


> After notching up Vcore from 1.18V till already known stable Vcore of 1.190V , i gave in and releaxed at [email protected] which somehow is actually 1.192V due to generosity of UD3H to add 0.004V more.


It's actually 1.21, go and download right version of cpu-z (1.64.0) or grab Hwinfo instead for the right sensor


----------



## Johny Boy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Cyro999*
> 
> It's actually 1.21, go and download right version of cpu-z (1.64.0) or grab Hwinfo instead for the right sensor


Got CPUZ Oc version - 1.67.1 and its 1.192V ob both CPUZ /HW monitor.


----------



## Cyro999

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Johny Boy*
> 
> Got CPUZ Oc version - 1.67.1 and its 1.192V ob both CPUZ /HW monitor.


Yea, i said you need 1.64.0 or Hwinfo. Hwinfo is not the same program as HW monitor. Both of your programs are reading the wrong sensor









Either cpu-z 1.64.0 and it sometimes needs a few restarts to work, or hwinfo and scroll down to read vcore instead of VID


----------



## Johny Boy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Cyro999*
> 
> Yea, i said you need 1.64.0 or Hwinfo. Hwinfo is not the same program as HW monitor. Both of your programs are reading the wrong sensor
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Either cpu-z 1.64.0 and it sometimes needs a few restarts to work, or hwinfo and scroll down to read vcore instead of VID


I know what you wrote their and i got latest CPUZ version so why should i revert back to old one ?
Hwinfo has different alphabets than Hwmonitor , isnt it ? I know what i am using or what i am reading.


----------



## Cyro999

Hwinfo and Hwmonitor are two entirely different and seperate programs that reference different sensors.

Yes, the newer versions of CPU-Z have been broken for many haswell vcore readings for a very long time now.


----------



## error-id10t

Being Giga thread, probably doesn't apply here.. but HW Monitor 1.24 does show the volts correctly for ASUS at least but it's under VIN4. VCORE is reading VCCIN. Oddly though, it shows 0.02v difference (less) for cache volts compared to HWInfo.


----------



## Johny Boy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *error-id10t*
> 
> Being Giga thread, probably doesn't apply here.. but HW Monitor 1.24 does show the volts correctly for ASUS at least but it's under VIN4. VCORE is reading VCCIN. Oddly though, it shows 0.02v difference (less) for cache volts compared to HWInfo.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Cyro999*
> 
> Hwinfo and Hwmonitor are two entirely different and seperate programs that reference different sensors.
> 
> Yes, the newer versions of CPU-Z have been broken for many haswell vcore readings for a very long time now.


If that's the case then i will try 1.64 version of CPUZ.


----------



## Johny Boy

Went back to all stock/default settings to find out why i was having 1.192V as VID when i should either have 1.190V or 1.191V.
Repeated all OC settings and logged into Windows to open Hwmonitor/Hwinfo/CPUz to get perfect VID - 1.191V .LOL
I must have goofed somewhere in b/w those settings.


----------



## G2O415

What could be causing my computer to shutdown in the middle of an AIDA64 stress test?

In a previous test I had an OC of 4.5GHz, VCore at 1.25, VRING at 1.1, Uncore at 3.9GHz and temps never went past 82'C. The temps would stay within 50'C and high 70'C. The CPU would never throttle as well. The test ran a little over an hour and when I come back to my room, I find my pc at the Windows 8 Login...

Am I doing something wrong?

Also AIDA64 CPUID would read my voltages as 1.27, and my frequency at 4.489. This should be expected from what I read in the OP right?


----------



## Forceman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *G2O415*
> 
> What could be causing my computer to shutdown in the middle of an AIDA64 stress test?
> 
> In a previous test I had an OC of 4.5GHz, VCore at 1.25, VRING at 1.1, Uncore at 3.9GHz and temps never went past 82'C. The temps would stay within 50'C and high 70'C. The CPU would never throttle as well. The test ran a little over an hour and when I come back to my room, I find my pc at the Windows 8 Login...
> 
> Am I doing something wrong?
> 
> Also AIDA64 CPUID would read my voltages as 1.27, and my frequency at 4.489. This should be expected from what I read in the OP right?


It failed the stress test (by crashing). Probably because of not enough voltage, but if you download the program BlueScreenViewer you can see what the cause of the crash was and that'll help you troubleshoot/improve stability. My guess is it was a 124 error, and you need more Vcore.

http://www.nirsoft.net/utils/blue_screen_view.html


----------



## G2O415

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Forceman*
> 
> It failed the stress test (by crashing). Probably because of not enough voltage, but if you download the program BlueScreenViewer you can see what the cause of the crash was and that'll help you troubleshoot/improve stability. My guess is it was a 124 error, and you need more Vcore.
> 
> http://www.nirsoft.net/utils/blue_screen_view.html


I thought my RAM may have been the cause but right when test got to two hours my PC bsod.

Also would like to know how long should a stress test go on for to determine stability?


----------



## Cyro999

As long as you want, it'll never be "1000% stable" anyway even with prime etc


----------



## G2O415

Okay, so I did a new test and these are my current settings:

Core Multiplier: 4.5GHz
VCore: 1.26v
VRIN Override: 1.8v
Uncore Multiplier: 4GHz
vRing: 1.1v

Was able to run AIDA64 for 3 hours; highest temp was 78 Celcius, CPU fan running a little under 1200 RPM (highest 1180RPM), but for some reason the VCore on AIDA64 reads around 1.28v. This is normal right? HWInfo read 1.257v.

With that said here's an image of the run and stats, is this a decent overclock for what the settings are set to?


----------



## Cyro999

If you set 1.26 in bios, the 1.28v reading is correct, not the 1.257 one, and yea, reasonable

1.1 ring seems really low for 4ghz uncore though. You could crash because of that (i oc with 33x uncore and 1.15 ring when pushing or changing core, but need closer to 1.2 than 1.15 for 4.0 on it)


----------



## G2O415

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Cyro999*
> 
> If you set 1.26 in bios, the 1.28v reading is correct, not the 1.257 one, and yea, reasonable
> 
> 1.1 ring seems really low for 4ghz uncore though. You could crash because of that (i oc with 33x uncore and 1.15 ring when pushing or changing core, but need closer to 1.2 than 1.15 for 4.0 on it)


Ah okay, I'll bump it up a bit then. Only reason I set it to 1.1 was because of the chart in the OP

Just out of curiosity, what applications take the Uncore into consideration? I have my Uncore set at 4GHz but HWInfo shows about 3.8GHz being used.


----------



## Cyro999

Uncore is relevant for everything, it just doesn't seem to be a notable performance gain in basically any case. I've yet to see a single application where 45/45 is faster than 46/33 - and if anyone wants to provide a good benchmark showing that, i'd be very interested to see









Nobody will run 33x anyway, i just don't think it's much of a debate right now that for example 46/40 is better than 45/45.

As for you running 40x uncore - i think pretty much everyone wants that, but it's just maybe best to leave it 33x and at a safe voltage while overclocking core, because uncore and core throw the same errors when they're unstable, and it's important to identify which is which. IMC also throws some of the same bluescreens, too, for example, so i'd always go into haswell OC with 33x uncore @1.15v, RAM at 1333 until i had core where i wanted it


----------



## G2O415

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Cyro999*
> 
> Uncore is relevant for everything, it just doesn't seem to be a notable performance gain in basically any case. I've yet to see a single application where 45/45 is faster than 46/33 - and if anyone wants to provide a good benchmark showing that, i'd be very interested to see
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nobody will run 33x anyway, i just don't think it's much of a debate right now that for example 46/40 is better than 45/45.
> 
> As for you running 40x uncore - i think pretty much everyone wants that, but it's just maybe best to leave it 33x and at a safe voltage while overclocking core, because uncore and core throw the same errors when they're unstable, and it's important to identify which is which. IMC also throws some of the same bluescreens, too, for example, so i'd always go into haswell OC with 33x uncore @1.15v, RAM at 1333 until i had core where i wanted it


Ah, so should I drop it back to 33x @ 1.15v and see if I can go higher on core? The only reason why I upped it was because the OP mentioned he saw better results by upping it past stock when core would get around 4.4GHz+ Is this not true any more?


----------



## Cyro999

Nah, it never really was. 46/40 (or even 46/33) destroys 45/45 in every benchmark i've seen; if cache is relevant, it's in niche situations - it's a secondary concern after you are at the core and memory clocks that you want


----------



## G2O415

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Cyro999*
> 
> Nah, it never really was. 46/40 (or even 46/33) destroys 45/45 in every benchmark i've seen; if cache is relevant, it's in niche situations - it's a secondary concern after you are at the core and memory clocks that you want


Ah okay, well I'm going to make sure I save my settings on paper or something and reset everything. Is it safe to load the motherboard defaults when I have an overclock on? And is there a way to save my current settings and switch back to them if I can't find a better clock?


----------



## Cyro999

Yea it's safe to reset, and you should be able to save an OC profile? It's on the right of the screen when you go into bios


----------



## G2O415

Alright then, thanks for all your help! I really appreciate it!


----------



## Johny Boy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Cyro999*
> 
> Nah, it never really was. 46/40 (or even 46/33) destroys 45/45 in every benchmark i've seen; if cache is relevant, it's in niche situations - it's a secondary concern after you are at the core and memory clocks that you want


Keeping Uncore too low have any bearing on Benchmark like Cinebench 15,XTU's bench ?
Just asking coz as you know i have low Uncore-35/Stock Voltage for stable 4.3G which gave me 760 points on XTU. I mean does this mean i can up y uncore as my core freq seems stable to say 38-40 region with little bump in Uncore Voltage ?


----------



## Cyro999

If you want to stay at 4.3g on the core, you can. 44x core would be faster than anything you can do with uncore for the majority of tests, though. Cinebench favors 44/33 over 43/43 significantly, i believe


----------



## Johny Boy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Cyro999*
> 
> If you want to stay at 4.3g on the core, you can. 44x core would be faster than anything you can do with uncore for the majority of tests, though. Cinebench favors 44/33 over 43/43 significantly, i believe


Will try 4.4G with Uncore 35x.
Aim is to get core as high as possible with little voltage.








" Rep incoming."


----------



## brandon88tube

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Cyro999*
> 
> Uncore is relevant for everything, it just doesn't seem to be a notable performance gain in basically any case. I've yet to see a single application where 45/45 is faster than 46/33 - and if anyone wants to provide a good benchmark showing that, i'd be very interested to see
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nobody will run 33x anyway, i just don't think it's much of a debate right now that for example 46/40 is better than 45/45.
> 
> As for you running 40x uncore - i think pretty much everyone wants that, but it's just maybe best to leave it 33x and at a safe voltage while overclocking core, because uncore and core throw the same errors when they're unstable, and it's important to identify which is which. IMC also throws some of the same bluescreens, too, for example, so i'd always go into haswell OC with 33x uncore @1.15v, RAM at 1333 until i had core where i wanted it


I did notice that the Intel XTU benchmark is considerably affected by the uncore speed.


----------



## G2O415

Is HWInfo even accurate? I tried to OC with my Uncore at stock but HWInfo tells me that Maximum Uncore is 4500MHz, when in the BIOS its set to 34.


----------



## Forceman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *G2O415*
> 
> Is HWInfo even accurate? I tried to OC with my Uncore at stock but HWInfo tells me that Maximum Uncore is 4500MHz, when in the BIOS its set to 34.


If you leave it at default or stock it'll automatically turbo up. I thought it was only supposed to go to 39 but maybe a BIOS update changed that. In any case, if you want to take uncork out of the equation, set it to 36x.


----------



## G2O415

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Forceman*
> 
> If you leave it at default or stock it'll automatically turbo up. I thought it was only supposed to go to 39 but maybe a BIOS update changed that. In any case, if you want to take uncork out of the equation, set it to 36x.


Yeah I realized that when I set it to 33x


----------



## Unknownm

I'm having a problem. I disabled all power saving functions in the BIOS, yet CPUZ 1.68 reports 96.76mhz & 4.05ghz. CPUZ 1.64 reports the full speed :S



EDIT: Now both version of CPUZ show 96.76mhz. My pc is downclocking yet I have powersavings disabled. Checked my power options and nothing seems off... what the heck!!


----------



## Forceman

The bus speed doesn't drop even with power saving enabled, so it's most likely just a software reading error.


----------



## Unknownm

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Forceman*
> 
> The bus speed doesn't drop even with power saving enabled, so it's most likely just a software reading error.


Yea i'm not sure what's going on. Both versions report that bus speed. When I run LinX, it bumps up to 4.1Ghz and 98mhz bus speed. This doesn't make sense, the BIOS has everything disabled. Power options have active cooling, no sleep or hibernate is enabled and all C states are disabled.


----------



## stasio

set CPU Base Clock to "Manual" (100MHz)....Auto set to 99.78MHz...(Use CPU-Z 1.64.0).


----------



## Unknownm

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *stasio*
> 
> set CPU Base Clock to "Manual" (100MHz)....Auto set to 99.78MHz...(Use CPU-Z 1.64.0).


it has been set to manual for months. Manual @ 100.03mhz









I will have to try booting up a linux live CD. See the CPU report, hopefully it's just windows and not some glitch in the motherboard or something...


----------



## Cyro999

try 100.01

cpu-z 1.67 was bugging for me like that when i was trying to get my 5.0 validation


----------



## stasio

Only CPU-Z 1.64.0 (1.63.0) working OK with GB Z87 boards (except XMP memory-in my case).
The rest (up to 1.68.0), reading max. VID core and lower frequency (Core speed).


----------



## Unknownm

I think it's a motherboard glitch. I remember on my z77 asus board (running i5 3570K), sometimes the clock multiplier would get stuck no matter what setting you change. unless you take the battery out, reload all settings.

I reinstalled windows and it fixed the incorrect bus speed readings. However, In my BIOS I have 40x set, yet CPUZ reports 42x. When I launch Gigabyte Tweak launcher, it also reports 42x. When I apply 40x in GTL, cpuz now reports 40x. Funny thing is this is the exact same thing that happened with my asus board.


----------



## Cyro999

It's not a mobo glitch with clock getting stuck when you can open them both side by side, cpu-z 1.64.0 shows the vcore sensor and 800-4600mhz while cpu-z 1.67 shows VID instead of voltage and is locked at ~4592mhz or some random number


----------



## stasio

^Yea...
CPU-Z 1.63.0.....Core Voltage (with idling)
CPU-Z 1.64.0.....Core Voltage (with idling)
CPU-Z 1.65.0.....VID Voltage (max for VID)
CPU-Z 1.66.0.....VID Voltage (max for VID)
CPU-Z 1.67.0.....VID Voltage (max for VID)
CPU-Z 1.68.0.....VID Voltage (max for VID)

Posted so many times in Franck forum,but no avail......








http://forum.canardpc.com/threads/78896-Haswell-CPU-Vcore
http://forum.canardpc.com/threads/81865-CPUz-1.65-1.66.1-Interface-window-is-improperly-sized-to-see-all-tabs-and-data.

Also memory slots are incorrect ......inserted in slot 1&2 ,CPU-Z display 2&4.

AIDA64 and HWiNFO.......OK.


----------



## brandon88tube

It's kind of sad that after all this time CPU-Z still can't read some of the stuff correctly.


----------



## JAM3S121

So I'm running a h100 and in aida64 my max temp (reading from coretemp) never exceeded 80c.. I am getting 90c+ in the newest version of ibt almost instantly.. not really sure what could be wrong here..

with 1.26vcore
llc set to extreme


----------



## Forceman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *JAM3S121*
> 
> So I'm running a h100 and in aida64 my max temp (reading from coretemp) never exceeded 80c.. I am getting 90c+ in the newest version of ibt almost instantly.. not really sure what could be wrong here..
> 
> with 1.26vcore
> llc set to extreme


The default test of Aida is nowhere near as stressful as IBT, that's probably why. Try running the FPU only portion of the Aida test.


----------



## stasio

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Forceman*
> 
> The default test of Aida is nowhere near as stressful as IBT, that's probably why. Try running the FPU only portion of the Aida test.


In AIDA64....System Stability Test..open...Preferences/General/Memory Block Size...set to 1 or 2 GB (minimum 512 MB).


----------



## BoredErica

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *JAM3S121*
> 
> So I'm running a h100 and in aida64 my max temp (reading from coretemp) never exceeded 80c.. I am getting 90c+ in the newest version of ibt almost instantly.. not really sure what could be wrong here..
> 
> with 1.26vcore
> llc set to extreme


Dark_wizzie's magical list of stress test info:


----------



## stasio

New ....*Prime95v.29.3 Build 1 Beta (32/64-bit)*.....is out:

ftp://mersenne.org/gimps/p95v283.win32.zip
ftp://mersenne.org/gimps/p95v283.win64.zip
ftp://mersenne.org/gimps/p95v283.linux64.tar.gz
ftp://mersenne.org/gimps/p95v283.MacOSX.zip
Quote:


> Prime95 version 28.3 is available. This version is for you intrepid beta testers. I've run the torture test and done some QA, but I haven't run any double-checks yet. I don't expect any problems, and I am now using it on my computers.
> 
> This version includes nearly all the Haswell optimizations I plan on implementing. A few of these changes may also benefit Sandy/Ivy Bridge machines. On my Sandy Bridge I'm seeing a 1.5% improvement.


----------



## Johny Boy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *stasio*
> 
> set CPU Base Clock to "Manual" (100MHz)....Auto set to 99.78MHz...(Use CPU-Z 1.64.0).


Stasio , since you seems to be an Goto man for gigabyte BIOS .Will a non working motherboard HDMI start working again by updating BIOS to latest stable Bios version from F7 which my board has.


----------



## stasio

^I always using latest Beta.....you have nothing to loose.
Save existing BIOS to FAT32 drive,before flashing.


----------



## Cyro999

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *stasio*
> 
> New ....*Prime95v.29.3 Build 1 Beta (32/64-bit)*.....is out:
> 
> ftp://mersenne.org/gimps/p95v283.win32.zip
> ftp://mersenne.org/gimps/p95v283.win64.zip
> ftp://mersenne.org/gimps/p95v283.linux64.tar.gz
> ftp://mersenne.org/gimps/p95v283.MacOSX.zip


Anything to gain from this? Pretty much nobody uses prime for stability testing high oc on haswell


----------



## bond32

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Cyro999*
> 
> Anything to gain from this? Pretty much nobody uses prime for stability testing high oc on haswell


I'll try it, i'm curious. But if anyone chimes in let us know how it is


----------



## JAM3S121

I am running
vcore 1.26
cpu vrin voltage 1.8
cpu vrin override llc extreme
ring 1.15
cpu multi 46
turbo and all power savers off

I got stable in aida64 for 4 hours which a average core temp of 70, should I consider this safe? Typically i run linX or IBT for 5 15passes on my x58 rig.. but for whatever reason the wattage jumps from 85-90watts to 125watts and my cpu instantly hits 90c and I shut it off. This is using h100. It looks like using ibt/linx are not recommneded for haswell?
What core temp average should I aim for before its too much?


----------



## Cyro999

I've been using low 70's average on hottest core while x264 encoding, but maybe it's a little conservative! At 1.26 vcore set (which will be ~1.28 under load) you should be fine anyway - degradation isn't a major concern


----------



## Johny Boy

Opened up " Blue screen view " to see what kind of BSOD's i have been getting while doing moderate OC on various chips and to my surprise almost all are " 0x00000124 " Bug code with " hal.dll " being there 9 out of 10 BSOD's on current i5 .









I think this is due to failed OC's or other hardware failures.


Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


----------



## Johny Boy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *stasio*
> 
> ^I always using latest Beta.....you have nothing to loose.
> Save existing BIOS to FAT32 drive,before flashing.


Is F8 stable version available for update ?


----------



## JAM3S121

Is aida64 the best stress test? I ran for 4 hours and played 1 hour of bf4 all seemed stable.. but i was hearing if you use prime95 or ibt w/ avx it runs wayyy to hot


----------



## Johny Boy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *JAM3S121*
> 
> Is aida64 the best stress test? I ran for 4 hours and played 1 hour of bf4 all seemed stable.. but i was hearing if you use prime95 or ibt w/ avx it runs wayyy to hot


Lifted from Darkwizzie's last post on previous page.


----------



## Forceman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Johny Boy*
> 
> Opened up " Blue screen view " to see what kind of BSOD's i have been getting while doing moderate OC on various chips and to my surprise almost all are " 0x00000124 " Bug code with " hal.dll " being there 9 out of 10 BSOD's on current i5 .
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I think this is due to failed OC's or other hardware failures.
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


A 124 error is CPU overclock error, usually more Vcore fixes it.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *JAM3S121*
> 
> Is aida64 the best stress test? I ran for 4 hours and played 1 hour of bf4 all seemed stable.. but i was hearing if you use prime95 or ibt w/ avx it runs wayyy to hot


The Aida stress test is not all that stressful. Try the benchmark portion of the Intel Extreme Tuning Utility (XTU), Intel Burn Test, or the x264 benchmark. They should all find instability faster than Aida.


----------



## JAM3S121

Okay thanks, I was reading its unsafe to use intel burn test with these new haswell cpu's though? (not that new anymore.. but u know what I mean)

When i ran intel extreme tuning it is not even touching my cpu.. barely using 15% of my total cpu power and it says active core count 1?


----------



## Johny Boy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Forceman*
> 
> A 124 error is CPU overclock error, usually more Vcore fixes it.


Hmmm can it be possible to pass multi x264/IBT's/XTU's on same Vcore which has been stable but then get a 124bug error ?
All the recent BSOD's happened while playing BF4 by the way.


----------



## Forceman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *JAM3S121*
> 
> Okay thanks, I was reading its unsafe to use intel burn test with these new haswell cpu's though? (not that new anymore.. but u know what I mean)
> 
> When i ran intel extreme tuning it is not even touching my cpu.. barely using 15% of my total cpu power and it says active core count 1?


Are you running the benchmark, or the stress test? I've never seen it behave weirdly like that, not sure what's going on there.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Johny Boy*
> 
> Hmmm can it be possible to pass multi x264/IBT's/XTU's on same Vcore which has been stable but then get a 124bug error ?
> All the recent BSOD's happened while playing BF4 by the way.


Yes, BF4 is really tough on overclocks, numerous people (including me) had to increase volts a little for BF4.


----------



## BoredErica

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Cyro999*
> 
> Anything to gain from this? Pretty much nobody uses prime for stability testing high oc on haswell


Is it just like Prime 30.1? Maybe slightly hotter.


----------



## Cyro999

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Johny Boy*
> 
> Hmmm can it be possible to pass multi x264/IBT's/XTU's on same Vcore which has been stable but then get a 124bug error ?
> All the recent BSOD's happened while playing BF4 by the way.


Yes, and 124 is almost certainly vcore if you're using 33x uncore, 1.15 ring (which you should be, or close to it, for pushing core; so that you can say 124 is vcore)


----------



## Unknownm

Actually I think haswell does the same thing as my ivy bridge when it comes to multiplier becoming stuck, unless you take the battery out. I made a quick video to show, and yes this happens to if you use "classic mode". After taking battery out and reloading the Custom BIOS profile, windows reports 40x in taskmgr (before it was 4.2Ghz)

Video: http://tinypic.com/r/iequs5/5


----------



## Cyro999

I've never seen multi get stuck on my ud3h, nor have friends with d3h or ud5h


----------



## Johny Boy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Cyro999*
> 
> Yes, and 124 is almost certainly vcore if you're using 33x uncore, 1.15 ring (which you should be, or close to it, for pushing core; so that you can say 124 is vcore)


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Forceman*
> 
> Yes, BF4 is really tough on overclocks, numerous people (including me) had to increase volts a little for BF4.


I have uncore -35x/ 1.050volt's ( Stock ) and may be that's the culprit coz Vcore seems stable for current OC passing each stress test.
Another thing is it really necessary to have LLC as extreme ? i think i have that on Auto which might be another possibility of getting those bsod's...
Plus XTU shows Vcore-1.194V when in BIOS its 1.195V ....why so ? Plus i have Uncore voltage fixed to 1.050V but XTU shows it as adaptive.
What am i missing ? Seriously i never had so much problem on other haswell chips...


----------



## Cyro999

Passing a stability test doesn't mean that you are stable, it's just an indication. I'd use ~1.1 or ~1.15 ring manual to be sure, and throw +0.02vcore to see if it goes away or becomes less frequent then.

VRIN LLC turbo/extreme, probably not neccesary, but then again neither is it neccesary to control VRIN or uncore for many overclocks - we just do it to be as scientific and solid as possible


----------



## Unknownm

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Cyro999*
> 
> I've never seen multi get stuck on my ud3h, nor have friends with d3h or ud5h


Not sure what it can be, The weird thing is my gigabyte z77 uhd5 running 3570k never had the issue, once I got asus z77-v the problem started happening.

Even google gave me results of the stuck

http://community.futuremark.com/forum/showthread.php?172726-ASUS-P8Z77-V-DELUXE&s=0171f86f22a29bc2f1750a72d2f8380c&p=1753004&viewfull=1#post1753004

http://hardforum.com/showthread.php?t=1744941

http://www.overclock.net/t/1331277/overclocking-3570k-os-stuck-at-48x-multiplier-no-matter-what-i-change-in-bios/0_50

that was for last gen, and sadly it's passed on to haswell now


----------



## Cyro999

My asus z77 did it, but i've not seen on z87


----------



## Johny Boy

Going to up CPU ring to 1.10V from stock value of 1.050V and keeping all other things same.
Is it possible to push more ring voltage(1.1 to 1.2 V) while reducing Vcore voltage same time a notch lower and get stable system ?

Edit - Update 1.

Ran IBT - High , screen froze.Restarted again and completed IBT high 20 loops twice.
Ran XTU - 5 mins passed , 30 mins testing froze screen at 28 min.
Conclusion ? CPU ring voltage of 1.10V is unstable for [email protected] but stable on all test with CPU ring 1.050V.









Update 2.
Passed XTU 30 mins.


----------



## Cyro999

Quote:


> Is it possible to push more ring voltage(1.1 to 1.2 V) while reducing Vcore voltage same time a notch lower and get stable system ?


no
Quote:


> Conclusion ? CPU ring voltage of 1.10V is unstable for [email protected] but stable on all test with CPU ring 1.050V.


After spending much time around haswell threads: I would bet money that your conclusion is wrong and you just were slightly unstable. Passing a test once does not mean that CPU is stable enough to always pass it


----------



## Johny Boy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Cyro999*
> 
> After spending much time around haswell threads: I would bet money that your conclusion is wrong and you just were slightly unstable. Passing a test once does not mean that CPU is stable enough to always pass it


I don't know whether i was slightly or grossly unstable but almost all BSOD's with 124 bug code happend on BF4 while everything else ran smoothly for week on current setting.
By the way i did multiple times every test for every possible duration.


----------



## Cyro999

Bf4 is a test itself, use it


----------



## marsey99

nothing better than sloppy code to test stability


----------



## Johny Boy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *marsey99*
> 
> nothing better than sloppy code to test stability


In deed , only BF4 gives me BSOD lol.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Cyro999*
> 
> Bf4 is a test itself, use it


Upped my Vcore to 1.197V with Uncore Voltage-1.10V , No BSOD


----------



## Johny Boy

Not able to put 45x multiplier for 4.5G OC , can't set it by XTU or BIOS.


----------



## Steam PCAXE

I followed the instructions from the initial post (great guide btw! lots of things explanied) and i cant seem to set the Vcore to drop.

I tried various methods. Setting the Vcore on "normal" sets insane 1.355V for core, but the Vcore drop works. I tries using the "offset" option below Vcore with no luck. I set it to +0.000 and when i boot i still get 1.355V for max voltage. If i lover it below 0.000V the computers slams randomly, even in BIOS.

So yes, i have followed the instructions from page 1. Set Turbo, C1E, C3, C6/C7 and EIST to auto, and multiplier does drop but Vcore does not.

So did anyone manage to get some nice OC and be able to adjust adaptive Vcore?

Cheers!


----------



## Cyro999

Quote:


> I followed the instructions from the initial post (great guide btw! lots of things explanied) and i cant seem to set the Vcore to drop.


You must read Vcore from the correct sensor, this is labeled "Vcore" in hwinfo, you can also see it from >version 1.64.0< but not newer versions of cpu-z (though 1.64.0 still bugs sometimes)

You will want manual voltage setting. If you set 1.30v manual, it will target 1.32vcore at load, yet drop to ~0.7-0.8v or ~0.144v idle, depending on i believe c6/c7 state. It's very easy to get confused with the mess of bad vcore sensors though, only a few of them reference the right sensor and vcore number


----------



## Forceman

Also try setting EIST, C1E,and C6/7 to enabled instead of auto. When overclocking the auto rules may set those to disabled (especially C6/7).


----------



## nepanitukka

hi there - thx for the Guide - made it easy for me

same here for me -

EIST, C1E,and C6/7 - all set to enabled

and still - VCore always on the value set in BIOS 1.212V

if I use VCore Auto and set the Offset, than it is working - but its quite a hassle to always calculate the offset value

any more suggestions?


----------



## Cyro999

You're supposed to use Manual voltage so that you can specify a load voltage and still have it drop during idle. Use the Vcore sensor in hwinfo (not VID, or any new version of cpu-z) and you'll either see drop (probably) or be able to troubleshoot why it's not dropping. Offset is just bad


----------



## Steam PCAXE

I set everything to "enable" except the "thermal monitor" i left that on auto, and the Vcore still does not drop.

I really had no luck with "normal" and the offset voltages, i just did not work for me.

@Cyro999

I don`t understand... i use CPU-Z 1.67 to read voltage and when i set the Vcore to normal it shows the voltage drop,
when i choose fixed voltage it does not drop. I does not matter which software i use when in one case i see the Vcore
drop, and in the other i don`t.


----------



## Cyro999

Quote:


> I don`t understand... i use CPU-Z 1.67 to read voltage and when i set the Vcore to normal it shows the voltage drop,
> when i choose fixed voltage it does not drop.


The "core voltage" sensor in CPU-Z 1.67, 1.68 and a bunch of other versions does >NOT< show vcore, it shows VID. This is not the same as Vcore. If you have auto, adaptive or even offset vcore mode set, then VID will change and drop. VID is not vcore however, and it should not be used as a way to measure vcore. It's a mistake for it to be in CPU-Z since version 1.64.0 on gigabyte boards.

Manual will drop voltage, it's just the case that it acts weird on the VID sensor. VID is not an actual voltage and we don't care about it, so we look at the Vcore sensor instead. This is in Hwinfo, as well as the correctly working version of cpu-z (1.64.0)
Quote:


> in one case i see the Vcore
> drop, and in the other i don`t.


A simple misunderstanding that hundreds of people have made, it's just that you don't see vcore dropping or not dropping, you see VID dropping or not dropping - which is pretty irrelevant, and not an actual picture of the voltages that are being delivered


----------



## nepanitukka

@cyro9999

thx a lot for clearing that up!

everything is working fine - just i was looking at the wrong numbers
(fooled by the sometimes changing VID)


----------



## Cyro999




----------



## Steam PCAXE

Yes now i see! You are right, in HWMonitor the Vcore is dropping but the Core Voltage in CPUZ is not. What was confusing me that if i set the Vcore in BIOS to "normal" the Core Voltage would drop in the same CPU-Z.

Anyways, thank for setting this clear so i don`t waste anymore time on this "issue".


----------



## Cyro999

Yea, just mislabeled sensor. For 6 months - it's really annoying in such a high profile program


----------



## Johny Boy

It took me a week to figure out that VID/Vcore mess , CPUZ 1.64 version shows Vcore changing " up n down " same as Hwinfo shows in Vcore column.


----------



## MaStA819

I've been messing with my Haswell for quite some time now and when I thought it was stable it has failed me in games like Battlefield 4. What is strange is that I cannot even get Prime 95 to run as I had in the past with the same settings and I have had to mess with a lot of things to try getting it to run without BSOD...no luck. I just put a water loop in to try helping with temperatures, but even that isn't helping with stability. Below are the settings I am trying. Any input/help would be much appreciated. I'm trying to get 4.6 ghz 100% stable.

CPU VRIN LLC: Extreme
CPU VRIN Current Protection: Extreme
PWM Phase Control: eXm Perf
DRAM Voltage: 1.5v
CPU VRIN External Override: 1.9v
VCore: 1.32v
Ring Voltage: 1.2v
CPU Multiplier: 46x
BCLK: Auto
Turbo: Auto
C1E, C3, C6/C7, and EIST: All Disabled
Uncore Ratio: 33


----------



## Cyro999

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MaStA819*
> 
> I've been messing with my Haswell for quite some time now and when I thought it was stable it has failed me in games like Battlefield 4. What is strange is that I cannot even get Prime 95 to run as I had in the past with the same settings and I have had to mess with a lot of things to try getting it to run without BSOD...no luck. I just put a water loop in to try helping with temperatures, but even that isn't helping with stability. Below are the settings I am trying. Any input/help would be much appreciated. I'm trying to get 4.6 ghz 100% stable.
> 
> CPU VRIN LLC: Extreme
> CPU VRIN Current Protection: Extreme
> PWM Phase Control: eXm Perf
> DRAM Voltage: 1.5v
> CPU VRIN External Override: 1.9v
> VCore: 1.32v
> Ring Voltage: 1.2v
> CPU Multiplier: 46x
> BCLK: Auto
> Turbo: Auto
> C1E, C3, C6/C7, and EIST: All Disabled
> Uncore Ratio: 33


Seems like you got basics down

#1 - Are you x264 stable?* What kind of core temps do you see under x264 (pass 2) with those voltages and your ambient+cooling setup?

#2 - It works fine @45x on core with same volt settings?

#3 - What signs of instability or crashes are you getting? Which bluescreen codes etc?

*x264 benchmark 5.0.1 is available to download, there should be a link in the haswell overclocking thread with statistics; you can also replace the encoder with a newer version if you want to, and there's a stress test script or two available in the haswell thread too if you'd like to use that


----------



## MaStA819

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Cyro999*
> 
> Seems like you got basics down
> 
> #1 - Are you x264 stable?* What kind of core temps do you see under x264 (pass 2) with those voltages and your ambient+cooling setup?
> 
> #2 - It works fine @45x on core with same volt settings?
> 
> #3 - What signs of instability or crashes are you getting? Which bluescreen codes etc?
> 
> *x264 benchmark 5.0.1 is available to download, there should be a link in the haswell overclocking thread with statistics; you can also replace the encoder with a newer version if you want to, and there's a stress test script or two available in the haswell thread too if you'd like to use that


I will try the x264 benchmark and get back with you about the temps.

I have not tried it on 45x, but can give it a try.

I've had whea_uncorrectable_error and clock_watchdog_timeout BSOD's and here recently I have had a few reboots without BSOD.


----------



## Cyro999

If it works fine on x45, i'd give some x264 a shot (maybe an hour or two if you want with updated encoder), but if you are getting both whea uncorrectable (124) and clock watchdog (101) at 1.32vcore, 1.9 vrin, you have two main concerns:

Firstly, vcore is probably too low. 124 error tells us that, most likely. Since your uncore is low clocked and taken care of while you are adjusting other parameters (as it should be!







), it is not really a concern for throwing 124's. It's not often that something other than vcore and uncore instability throws it, so you're pretty safe with the reasonable assumption of vcore there.

101 error can also happen from too low vcore, but it has multiple causes. You'd have to increase the vcore, i'd say a 0.02 step to try out, for the above error anyway - but right now, your VRIN might be too low and be the cause of your 101 errors, and increasing Vcore will make demand on VRIN higher. My suggestion would thus be changing from 1.32/1.9 to 1.34/2.0 at 46x after trying x264.

Hope this is clear+understandable!


----------



## MaStA819

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Cyro999*
> 
> If it works fine on x45, i'd give some x264 a shot (maybe an hour or two if you want with updated encoder), but if you are getting both whea uncorrectable (124) and clock watchdog (101) at 1.32vcore, 1.9 vrin, you have two main concerns:
> 
> Firstly, vcore is probably too low. 124 error tells us that, most likely. 101 error can also happen from too low vcore, but it has multiple causes. You'd have to increase the vcore, i'd say a 0.02 step to try out - but right now, your VRIN might be too low and be the cause of your 101 errors, and increasing Vcore will make demand on VRIN higher. My suggestion would thus be changing from 1.32/1.9 to 1.34/2.0 at 46x after trying x264.
> 
> Hope this is clear+understandable!


I just need to figure this x264 benchmark out...seems a little confusing currently, but I have some reading to do.


----------



## Cyro999

If you have any questions about it, a ton of peeps use it in darkwizzie's thread (haswell oc thread with statistics) so you can get fast answers there; it's just an easy package for using the x264 encoder, without learning how to use command line or another interface for it and having to encode your own videos. I do that, but it's a bit complicated for somebody new who's just looking for a little stress on the cpu


----------



## MaStA819

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Cyro999*
> 
> If you have any questions about it, a ton of peeps use it in darkwizzie's thread (haswell oc thread with statistics) so you can get fast answers there; it's just an easy package for using the x264 encoder, without learning how to use command line or another interface for it and having to encode your own videos. I do that, but it's a bit complicated for somebody new who's just looking for a little stress on the cpu


I got x264 running, but 64-bit mode simply scrolls blank lines and makes a basically blank word document. 32-bit actually runs and works...not sure why 64-bit won't work.

Anyhow, I am running the 1.34/2.0 voltages you suggested on 46x right now and we will see how that goes.









Also, is there a suggested BIOS version for the Gigabyte boards? I'm currently using the F8d beta posted by stasio, but maybe I should go back to something known for stability such as F7...any inputs on that as well?

Thanks again!


----------



## Cyro999

I'm using f7 - was hanging for official f8 release since everything works mostly fine. GL!


----------



## MaStA819

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Cyro999*
> 
> I'm using f7 - was hanging for official f8 release since everything works mostly fine. GL!


Gotcha! x264 is currently on loop 7. Looks like Darkwizzie recommends between 5-20 loops for stability. Highest temp I've seen on HWMonitor is 83C. Is this a decent load temp for a XSPC Raystorm, 2x120mm radiator, and Laing D5 pump?

Thanks again,
Jared


----------



## MaStA819

The ten loops I set it up for all went through without issue. Do you think more testing is needed or should I try to get my uncore up a bit?


----------



## Cyro999

Good enough temp - Sit on OC for a while and use it for what you want to use it for, see if you have problems etc for a few days before you go raising uncore IMO - but if you want to, you can raise now

It's a little dodgy for the last ironing out voltages, and if you're unstable in more than one way it's harder to work with, that's all (though it's probably 99% there, if it's not solid)


----------



## MaStA819

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Cyro999*
> 
> Good enough temp - Sit on OC for a while and use it for what you want to use it for, see if you have problems etc for a few days before you go raising uncore IMO - but if you want to, you can raise now
> 
> It's a little dodgy for the last ironing out voltages, and if you're unstable in more than one way it's harder to work with, that's all (though it's probably 99% there, if it's not solid)


Optimally, do you want your uncore multiplier to be the same as the cpu multiplier? I went and raised the uncore to 40 prior to seeing your post. I'm thinking about ordering some MX-4 paste to use. Currently I am using the XSPC K2 paste since I only had some MX-2 lying around and I read that the K2 was better than MX-2. Temps don't see too much lower than when I was using my Hyper 212+ Evo, but maybe I had higher hopes than I should have had.


----------



## Cyro999

Quote:


> Temps don't see too much lower than when I was using my Hyper 212+ Evo


Whaaat? 83c max hottest core at 1.34vcore set!?!? with ht on! :0 (~1.36 load)

My silver arrow would be in the 90's with 15c ambients and there's no way a hyper 212 would come close

"ideally" you could clock them the same, yea. Performance difference is very very small though. In terms of preference, in every load that's been tested by ocn haswell community, ~46x/33x is better than ~45x/45x

Your hyper212 would have been throttling a long time ago


----------



## Johny Boy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MaStA819*
> 
> I've been messing with my Haswell for quite some time now and when I thought it was stable it has failed me in games like Battlefield 4. What is strange is that I cannot even get Prime 95 to run as I had in the past with the same settings and I have had to mess with a lot of things to try getting it to run without BSOD...no luck. I just put a water loop in to try helping with temperatures, but even that isn't helping with stability. Below are the settings I am trying. Any input/help would be much appreciated. I'm trying to get 4.6 ghz 100% stable.
> 
> CPU VRIN LLC: Extreme
> CPU VRIN Current Protection: Extreme
> PWM Phase Control: eXm Perf
> DRAM Voltage: 1.5v
> CPU VRIN External Override: 1.9v
> VCore: 1.32v
> Ring Voltage: 1.2v
> CPU Multiplier: 46x
> BCLK: Auto
> Turbo: Auto
> C1E, C3, C6/C7, and EIST: All Disabled
> Uncore Ratio: 33


Hmmm as Cyro said , get your correct stable Vcore first by using IBT / X264 stress testing.
Vcore /Uncore gives same error codes as i was told by Cyro and others so i think you should keep uncore to stock voltage @33x ( Mind it Cyro might have said or will say to keep [email protected] which means 34x/35x for i5/i7







)
If Uncore 33x @ stock is less then keep it @ 1.10 for now.
Observe if stress test gives BSOD's or not with said Vcore.
If everything is fine but still getting BSOD's then just up your Vcore by 0.002V and BF4 will never crash on you.I had far too many WHEA 124 errors but none what so over after upping my Vcore.


----------



## Cyro999

i always say 1.15v @33x uncore now, just so no possible confusion


----------



## Johny Boy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Cyro999*
> 
> i always say 1.15v @33x uncore now, just so no possible confusion


Good !








By the way 4 days gone , no BSOD's @ 4.5Ghz. Point to be noted i have stopped playing BF4.....


----------



## MaStA819

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Cyro999*
> 
> i always say 1.15v @33x uncore now, just so no possible confusion


When you say 1.15v, are you referring to the RING voltage? Thanks!


----------



## MaStA819

4.6ghz with 40 uncore

Here is what my temps look like on the 16th loop of x264. I imagine this means my current settings are pretty stable, correct?









Thank you for all of the help everyone!


----------



## error-id10t

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MaStA819*
> 
> I got x264 running, but 64-bit mode simply scrolls blank lines and makes a basically blank word document. 32-bit actually runs and works...not sure why 64-bit won't work.


You need to install the "additional" program for it.. the 32bit doesn't need it.


----------



## MaStA819

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *error-id10t*
> 
> You need to install the "additional" program for it.. the 32bit doesn't need it.


Are you talking about AviSynth? If so, I have already installed it. Thanks!


----------



## error-id10t

Yeah.. that's the one. The program also launches a .bat file to copy/create the required files. If it's done all that, then I don't know why 64bit isn't working for you sorry.


----------



## MaStA819

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *error-id10t*
> 
> Yeah.. that's the one. The program also launches a .bat file to copy/create the required files. If it's done all that, then I don't know why 64bit isn't working for you sorry.


I think I got it to work...had to mess with the files in the x264 benchmark/test/avisynth64_4-16-10 folder. The readme in there explains how to get 64 bit working.


----------



## MaStA819

Well I ran x264 benchmark 64-bit all night long without issue. So if that is a trusted benchmark, I would say my overclock is stable!


----------



## Cyro999

Is a very good indication! Might still be slightly off (but that long.. probably not) - it's hard to say for sure unless you use a variety of aggressive stress tests and overtune


----------



## Zoroastrian

thought you guys might like to see my big baby =)


----------



## Cyro999

*dies*

can i has one;;


----------



## Zoroastrian

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Cyro999*
> 
> *dies*
> 
> can i has one;;


well this is partly yours in spirit Chiro you helped me alot with the Ocing =) mate come to oz and i let you loose on it =)


----------



## bond32

So is there no solution for running the CPU fan header at a set fan percentage other than gigabyte's utility? Does it remember the settings after a reboot?


----------



## Cyro999

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Zoroastrian*
> 
> well this is partly yours in spirit Chiro you helped me alot with the Ocing =) mate come to oz and i let you loose on it =)


;;;


----------



## bond32

Another question, I'm using the Z87-OC here. Anyone use the tweaklauncher and/or the OC buttons? Never tried them before but thought I would give them a go, see how they work. On windows 7 too.


----------



## Forceman

Tweaklauncher works well, and is very useful. There's a weird glitch where, if you hit enter after you put in the new value instead of clicking apply, it'll close the program. But other than that it is fine.


----------



## givmedew

*HELP NEEDED
*
Hello everyone

I just bought the Z87X-OC Force because it was on sale for $299.99 and I needed a board that was compatible with Mac OSX.

Anyways when I replaced the motherboard I delidded my CPU. I put the CPU in the computer and it seems that the CPU is stuck at 799.81MHz. So I figured I damaged the CPU while deliding. I go out and buy a new CPU and it is actually behaving the same way.

So now I am figuring it is some feature that I have enabled.

Is it one of those buttons on the motherboard?

Never mind... I found it. It is the switch at the top right of the board. I love all the features on this but it is taking some time to get used to. A lot more features than the ASROCK OC FORMULA.


----------



## Cyro999

Stuck? Under load?

800mhz is the idle frequency


----------



## givmedew

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Cyro999*
> 
> Stuck? Under load?
> 
> 800mhz is the idle frequency


You read through the strikethrough but not that normal text?









There is a switch on the top right of the board. It was set to the position that limits the speed so that extreme overclockers can boot without crashing and then get a chance to try to pop off a validation and a benchmark before crashing. Since I delided this chip when migrating it from one board to another I just thought instantly that it was my fault and skipped reading the Gigabyte manual. After putting a brand new CPU in and seeing it was doing the same thing I read the manual and found the issue immediately.


----------



## Cyro999

Quote:


> [You read through the strikethrough but not that normal text? doh.gif


Your post was different when i read it. Glad you fixed


----------



## Svarog

Id like to report back regarding my Black/Grey screen issue in combination with Internal Timer Errors. It's been a month now since those issues occured.

If it is indeed solved the issues wern't related to the CPU at all, even tho Internal Timer Errors were caused by the CPU.

I went from NVIDIA 331.65 back to 327.23 and so far it hasn't happend.

(It used to happen every 1-3 weeks after a cold boot)


----------



## brandon88tube

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Svarog*
> 
> Id like to report back regarding my Black/Grey screen issue in combination with Internal Timer Errors. It's been a month now since those issues occured.
> 
> If it is indeed solved the issues wern't related to the CPU at all, even tho Internal Timer Errors were caused by the CPU.
> 
> I went from NVIDIA 331.65 back to 327.23 and so far it hasn't happend.
> 
> (It used to happen every 1-3 weeks after a cold boot)


Good to hear that it seems to be working out for you.


----------



## brandon88tube

I've been wondering this, but would the ring voltage for the uncore be relatively close to the same voltage it would take to get the vcore at that same multiplier? Example: you want your uncore @ 42 and you notice, while you were going through the steps to find your vcore, that vcore @ 42 would be ~1.26v. So, would it be safe to think you would need ~1.26v for the ring voltage if you wanted your uncore at that multiplier?


----------



## Cyro999

No


----------



## entrophy

Hello fellow OC'ers,

I'm currently running my Haswell at 4.6 ghz, 1.280 vcore and 1.9 vrin. I don't use my PC for much alse than gaming but I was wondering if I should worry about my temps?

I'm aware that OC'ing shortens the lifespan of the CPU but can I expect to keep mine for 2 or 3 years with these temps?:

My CPU idles at 25-35 C but when I game temps are around 45 - 67 C. The temperature on the hottest core peaks at 79 C but for a very short while (I've been watching temps while playing in windowed mode and it peaks for less than a second and falls to around 67 pretty quickly - this happens once every 10 min)

Can somebody please help me on this?


----------



## bond32

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *entrophy*
> 
> Hello fellow OC'ers,
> 
> I'm currently running my Haswell at 4.6 ghz, 1.280 vcore and 1.9 vrin. I don't use my PC for much alse than gaming but I was wondering if I should worry about my temps?
> 
> I'm aware that OC'ing shortens the lifespan of the CPU but can I expect to keep mine for 2 or 3 years with these temps?:
> 
> My CPU idles at 25-35 C but when I game temps are around 45 - 67 C. The temperature on the hottest core peaks at 79 C but for a very short while (I've been watching temps while playing in windowed mode and it peaks for less than a second and falls to around 67 pretty quickly - this happens once every 10 min)
> 
> Can somebody please help me on this?


Your temps look fine to me... 79C is pretty good for haswell.

Gigabyte's easy tune program is a nightmare... Seems very clunky to me. Wish it was much simpler and compact with just fan adjustment if you wanted.
I'm breaking down and using it as there is nothing else out there to control the cpu fan headers, especially if you just wanted to run the fans at a static rpm.


----------



## Cyro999

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *entrophy*
> 
> Hello fellow OC'ers,
> 
> I'm currently running my Haswell at 4.6 ghz, 1.280 vcore and 1.9 vrin. I don't use my PC for much alse than gaming but I was wondering if I should worry about my temps?
> 
> I'm aware that OC'ing shortens the lifespan of the CPU but can I expect to keep mine for 2 or 3 years with these temps?:
> 
> My CPU idles at 25-35 C but when I game temps are around 45 - 67 C. The temperature on the hottest core peaks at 79 C but for a very short while (I've been watching temps while playing in windowed mode and it peaks for less than a second and falls to around 67 pretty quickly - this happens once every 10 min)
> 
> Can somebody please help me on this?


More then fine, if it was a 4670k i'd run it 100mhz higher


----------



## entrophy

Thanks a lot for yours answers, appreciate it! 

Actually I just found out that I was able to lower the voltage to 1,268 instead of 1,280. AVX etc. won't boost it to above 1,272 which is pretty nice.
With this in mind my temps are about the same as in my previous reply but peak temp has changed: 25-35 idle, 45-67 while playing and 73 peak temp). It's only around 15-18 C in my room though. It'llll probably be around 10 C hotter in the summer. Should I take this into consideration as the weather gets warmer?

I'm willing to OC as much as possible as long as i can keep my CPU for around 2.5 years.

By the way: with these temperatures in mind do you think I should push further? I think I might be able to get 4.7 ghz stable at around 1.290 vcore.


----------



## BoredErica

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *entrophy*
> 
> Thanks a lot for yours answers, appreciate it!
> 
> Actually I just found out that I was able to lower the voltage to 1,268 instead of 1,280. AVX etc. won't boost it to above 1,272 which is pretty nice.
> With this in mind my temps are about the same as in my previous reply but peak temp has changed: 25-35 idle, 45-67 while playing and 73 peak temp). It's only around 15-18 C in my room though. It'llll probably be around 10 C hotter in the summer. Should I take this into consideration as the weather gets warmer?
> 
> I'm willing to OC as much as possible as long as i can keep my CPU for around 2.5 years.
> 
> By the way: with these temperatures in mind do you think I should push further? I think I might be able to get 4.7 ghz stable at around 1.290 vcore.


Dude, a few of us accidently or purposefully ran the CPU at 95C+ for several minutes and you're worrying about 73 peak temp. Stop worrying and start overclocking. Unless you're the type of person that lets your room get to 90F or higher (sorry, F not C),ambient temps won't push you past any sort of limit. And if you do sit in the a room during the summer with your room at 90F, 100F, the question isn't whether your CPU will overheat, the question is whether YOU will overheat as a human being. It's a tongue in cheek comment but I know a person who ran his 8350 in a room that's 100F. That's almost 38C. Yes, his CPU was starting to overheat but I'm not liable if you're willing to sit in 38C temperature gaming without some sort of fan or A/C.

You want to keep your CPU for 2.5 years? That's not even that long of a period of time, lol. By that standards you can get away with some insane temps/voltages if you only care about it for 2.5 years. Of course, that's assuming it really is 2.5 years, I'm guessing you might want to sell this chip if and when you upgrade, etc. So I'll just pretend you want a typical CPU lifespan.

You got 73C peak temp at 1.268? That's a pretty bad cooling setup you have there, or you someting else is at play... Possibly because of HT because I don't have it, or whatnot. What game do you play? For reference I'm sitting here on 1.42v and on chess 24/7 I peak at 80C. That's on D14, which is on air.


----------



## entrophy

Thanks for your quick reply, Darkwizzie!

I'm only playing CS: GO at the moment but I've tested on BF4 as well. My temps are lower in BF4 for some weird reason. I have a Noctua NH-D14 cooler but yeah, my temps seem rather high I know. Even with the stock cooler my temps would sometimes reach 90 C and that's without AVX mind you. I guess my CPU runs exceptionally hot but still my voltage seems pretty good.

But either way, I probably won't play much in summertime and it's very good news that I'll (probably) be able to keep it for at least the time I've intended









HT is on btw. If I turn it off it'll probably be around 8-10 C lower. To you advise me to do so? I only use my computer for gaming, browning and watching movies.


----------



## BoredErica

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *entrophy*
> 
> Thanks for your quick reply, Darkwizzie!
> 
> I'm only playing CS: GO at the moment but I've tested on BF4 as well. My temps are lower in BF4 for some weird reason. I have a Noctua NH-D14 cooler but yeah, my temps seem rather high I know. Even with the stock cooler my temps would sometimes reach 90 C and that's without AVX mind you. I guess my CPU runs exceptionally hot but still my voltage seems pretty good.
> 
> But either way, I probably won't play much in summertime and it's very good news that I'll (probably) be able to keep it for at least the time I've intended
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> HT is on btw. If I turn it off it'll probably be around 8-10 C lower. To you advise me to do so? I only use my computer for gaming, browning and watching movies.


Well that means you spent more money on the 4770k model instead of the 4670k. So there is probably a reason you did so? Something you do benefits greatly by HT? Then keep it on. It's a hassle to turn HT on and off. Me personally, HT is annoying as I cannot use HT and run chess at the same time efficiently, so I'd have to manually go to BIOS to turn it off every time I want to use chess, lol.

CPUs are relatively hardy. They last and age relatively well and take more abuse than you should try to dish out.


----------



## entrophy

Actually there's no apparent reason for me to have bought the 4770k. I'm pretty new at this. I bought my first real setup around 3 months ago until then I used to work with Mac.
I guess it was an overkill and that I should've gone for a better GPU and the 4670k. Noy sure how much performance I gain from HT. I literally only use it for browsing (overclock.net for instance), gaming (CS:GO, Metro: LL and BF4) and watching movies as I mentioned. Sometimes I run Youtube or Soundcloud while gaming (music). Maybe I should just turn of HT when it gets 10 C hotter 

With my peak temp in mind (only 1 core hits this temp, the others are min. 3 C lower) do you think I should settle at 4.6 ghz or go for those 100 mhz more?


----------



## BoredErica

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *entrophy*
> 
> Actually there's no apparent reason for me to have bought the 4770k. I'm pretty new at this. I bought my first real setup around 3 months ago until then I used to work with Mac.
> I guess it was an overkill and that I should've gone for a better GPU and the 4670k. Noy sure how much performance I gain from HT. I literally only use it for browsing (overclock.net for instance), gaming (CS:GO, Metro: LL and BF4) and watching movies as I mentioned. Sometimes I run Youtube or Soundcloud while gaming (music). Maybe I should just turn of HT when it gets 10 C hotter
> 
> With my peak temp in mind (only 1 core hits this temp, the others are min. 3 C lower) do you think I should settle at 4.6 ghz or go for those 100 mhz more?


Oh, lol. 4770k is 4670k + HT. And like $100 more expensive. So you're buying HT for $100. HT can help a lot if you do some things that use many cores. For gaming yes, I feel putting that $100 on a GPU would probably net a better performance in gaming. Watching movies/browsing internet barely stresses your computer.

Now, HT might have some impact on BF4. I don't know much about CS:GO and what the CPU usage/game is like. You can test this yourself if you're inclined, I cannot test this for you for obvious reasons. Go on a 64 player map with a lot of action and check the FPS with vs without HT on the same map. Might want to play the entire game, else your sample size is too short.

It's a shame you spent $100 extra on something you don't need then. Welcome to PC gaming, BTW. Who knows, you might develop new hobbies later on that can really use HT.

I think you're green to go for the next multiplier. And that's with HT on, I think you are more than good to go for the next multiplier. Maybe the next next multiplier will require you to think more carefully about temps with HT on, but that's the future if it'll even happen, so let's ignore that for now.


----------



## entrophy

Atleast I'll be more prepared next time I'm going to upgrade  You learn quite a lot about this stuff while trying to accomplish a decent OC!

Thanks a lot for your recommendations. It's nice with some assuring words - I really don't won't to fry the chip! I'll try and test whether HT is of any use to me.
Oh, and by the way: I'll try push further now but at which peak temp do you think I should stop? I just ran an Intel Extreme Utility test which corresponds with the max temps I'll be reaching while gaming (hottest core reached 73).


----------



## BoredErica

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *entrophy*
> 
> Atleast I'll be more prepared next time I'm going to upgrade  You learn quite a lot about this stuff while trying to accomplish a decent OC!
> 
> Thanks a lot for your recommendations. It's nice with some assuring words - I really don't won't to fry the chip! I'll try and test whether HT is of any use to me.
> Oh, and by the way: I'll try push further now but at which peak temp do you think I should stop? I just ran an Intel Extreme Utility test which corresponds with the max temps I'll be reaching while gaming (hottest core reached 73).


There's a chart of stress test temps in my thread if you're interested. XTU achieved higher temps than BF3 with 64 players for me.

Find which game you play that is the hottest and use that as your test. I do not recommend going over 80C. Not because going over it causes lasting damage to your CPU if you accidently let it happen, but because by not going 80C I'm talking about not going over that when gaming. And let's say you game hours every day, that temp is reached over and over, so it's typically wise to have a more conservative value. So I would say 80C.

You probably know this, but temp 'limits' are subjected to personal opinion. The only foolproof way to know what is or isn't safe is to kill multiple CPUs and figure out at what temps CPU die, and what temps kill the CPU after a year or two and obviously nobody is able to do such a test.


----------



## entrophy

Very nice and tangible reply!

Yeah, that's also been my impression. Some people won't even let their CPUs pass 70 C while stress testing. You'll be needing some serious cooling before you can accomplish that with AVX!
As long as I can keep my CPU for around 2.5 years I'm good!

Now I'm good to go. I'll see if I can keep my temps below 80 C while gaming at 4.7 ghz. I'll throw my results in the other thread with statistics


----------



## Cyro999

Don't go by peak temps. If your peak is 90 and your average is 65, it's way better than peaking 80 and averaging 75

Hwinfo for monitoring average temps.


----------



## BoredErica

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *entrophy*
> 
> Very nice and tangible reply!
> 
> Yeah, that's also been my impression. Some people won't even let their CPUs pass 70 C while stress testing. You'll be needing some serious cooling before you can accomplish that with AVX!
> As long as I can keep my CPU for around 2.5 years I'm good!
> 
> Now I'm good to go. I'll see if I can keep my temps below 80 C while gaming at 4.7 ghz. I'll throw my results in the other thread with statistics


Ok cool, looking forward to charting your OC.

And about the AVX remark: The answer is no, just no. I got basically 100C temperature throttle at 1.25v. Let's say you don't delid and custom loop gets you a nifty 10c on my D14. That will let you slide by with Linpack @ max stress. I'm talking 90C+ here with custom loop. You want that down to 70C? HAHAHAHAHAHA good friggin' luck with that mate. Maybe if your Vcore is at stock you can do that. Your overclock is basically over if that is the criteria for an acceptable overclock. And 1.25v is by no means a high voltage. I'm on 1.42v on air.


----------



## entrophy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Cyro999*
> 
> Don't go by peak temps. If your peak is 90 and your average is 65, it's way better than peaking 80 and averaging 75
> 
> Hwinfo for monitoring average temps.


Thanks Cyro, good point. I'll take it into consideration. Mine seems to be around 60-63 C average while gaming, but that's only as far as I've been able to spot with my eye. I'll try and download HWinfo and check up on it but so far I guess those temps are alright as far as averages go.


----------



## BoredErica

Depends on how often your temps hit the peak. For example on chess, the max temp and average temp are almost identical. In games, not as much.


----------



## entrophy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Darkwizzie*
> 
> Ok cool, looking forward to charting your OC.
> 
> And about the AVX remark: The answer is no, just no. I got basically 100C temperature throttle at 1.25v. Let's say you don't delid and custom loop gets you a nifty 10c on my D14. That will let you slide by with Linpack @ max stress. I'm talking 90C+ here with custom loop. You want that down to 70C? HAHAHAHAHAHA good friggin' luck with that mate. Maybe if your Vcore is at stock you can do that. Your overclock is basically over if that is the criteria for an acceptable overclock. And 1.25v is by no means a high voltage. I'm on 1.42v on air.


I guess you need customized cooling and a delidded CPU to accomplish such low temperatures in AVX tests while your computer is OC'ed. I've stopped running all those kind of tests though. Might as well be realistic and run tests that compare to your daily use imo.

I'll put up my results later when I've had time to test stability at 4.7 ghz


----------



## entrophy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Darkwizzie*
> 
> Depends on how often your temps hit the peak. For example on chess, the max temp and average temp are almost identical. In games, not as much.


Indeed! The difference between average and peak temps in my situation is remarkable though and my temps peak like once every 10th-15th minute so it seems like a valid point in my case, I guess?


----------



## Cyro999

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *entrophy*
> 
> I guess you need customized cooling and a delidded CPU to accomplish such low temperatures in AVX tests while your computer is OC'ed. I've stopped running all those kind of tests though. Might as well be realistic and run tests that compare to your daily use imo.
> 
> I'll put up my results later when I've had time to test stability at 4.7 ghz


Belial said at 1.45v, in prime 27.9 (which is like ~30c cooler than linpack avx2 max ram) that he was peaking in the mid 80's IIRC with a h110 push/pull and delidded CPU

which basically means it's impossible to keep it cool on custom loop even

If x264 is ~200w at 1.4v on a 4770k... and at a lower OC, linx with avx2 is about 50% higher power draw.. then.. i'm not going to run linx at 1.4-1.45v. Good luck with that guys!


----------



## entrophy

I don't even dare run OCCT with AVX on at my current clock! I think it would reach ~93 C after a few minutes. It seems like my Haswell runs unusually hot so i'll keep myself limited to a max of 80 C while gaming and 1.3 vcore.


----------



## Cyro999

Quote:


> I don't even dare run OCCT with AVX on at my current clock!


That's regular avx1 linpack.. avx2 one is much meaner









220+gflops instead of like 130's

I've never personally seen more than a hair over 200 because i refused to run it at more than 4ghz


----------



## entrophy

No way I'll touch that stuff! As Wizzie pointed out I would be limited to a base clock if I should pass such tests without a delid and better cooling.

I'll stick to use Intel Extreme Utility as a reference point, seems to compare fine to my uses. I guess I'll rarely put my PC in a situation where it will exceed the temps I've reached in that test.


----------



## BoredErica

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *entrophy*
> 
> I don't even dare run OCCT with AVX on at my current clock! I think it would reach ~93 C after a few minutes. It seems like my Haswell runs unusually hot so i'll keep myself limited to a max of 80 C while gaming and 1.3 vcore.


Are you kidding me? OCCT is child's play compared to Linpack on max.


----------



## entrophy

Sure thing but either way, I don't see any reason to use such tests in my situation.

Another thing: how willing should I be to "trade" VRIN for vcore? So far it seems like I'm able to run 4.7 ghz with 1.284 vcore and 2.0 VRIN whereas I wasn't able to run 4.7 with 1.296 vcore and 1.9 VRIN.


----------



## BoredErica

It's not exactly a trade. You just need more Vrin as the Vcore goes up. There isn't a way around that. It's not like you can use 1.5v Vcore and stay stable with 1.9v Vrin. No, if you need 1.5v and you're using 1.5v then you need a very high Vrin.


----------



## entrophy

Alright, thanks for clearing that up!

Edit: just crashed in Counter, oh well.. back to 4.6 ghz - I'm not willing to pass 1.3 vcore just yet.


----------



## lubyx

Hi, i would like to ask you, after overclocking i turned on auto saving modes like turbo, c1, c3, c6 and eist so my CPU in idle goes down to 800Mhz but my Vcore is still the same. my board is z87D3H, can you help me what to do?


----------



## Forceman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lubyx*
> 
> Hi, i would like to ask you, after overclocking i turned on auto saving modes like turbo, c1, c3, c6 and eist so my CPU in idle goes down to 800Mhz but my Vcore is still the same. my board is z87D3H, can you help me what to do?


How are you measuring Vcore? Many programs read VID instead of Vcore, and VID doesn't go down. Try using HWInfo (the Vcore reading is near the bottom, not up at the top) or CPU-Z version 1.64.0 (newer versions read VID).

If you have them all enabled (not auto or default) the voltage is dropping, even if you can't see it.


----------



## lubyx

i used intel extreme tuning utility to check that


----------



## Cyro999

As said, many stuff uses wrong sensor. The most reliable one i know on giga boards is in Hwinfo, labeled "Vcore" - make sure to grab that one instead of the VID sensor, or a broken version of cpu-z.


----------



## BlockABoots

Been away from OC my 4770k since i got it back in .....what April/May time last year. Have just started using Twitch and doing Live Streams and the program i use is OBS (Open Broadcast Software), which encodes the stream on the fly so very CPU intensive. After stream for what 2 weeks now on a handful of occasions windows 8.1 has told me theres a problem and need to restart the system, now im putting this down to my OC.

I have now rolled back my OC slightly from 4.4Ghz to 4.2Ghz and have lowered the vrin from 1.850 to1.830 and vcore from 1.150 to 1.135 everything else is as it was for my stable 4.4Ghz OC from back last year. I have loaded up OCCT and am using LINPACK with:

90% Memory usage
64 Bits
AVX Capable Linpack
for 1 hr

after 20 minutes the hostest each core has gotten to is, 71c, 75c, 79c, 78c these seems really high to me, but reading posts from the last couple of pages it would seem that many don't suggest using AVX Linpack as its stupidly intensive even more so than video encoding on the fly, is this the case??


----------



## Cyro999

Quote:


> which encodes the stream on the fly so very CPU intensive.


All of the modern streaming clients (OBS, Xsplit) use x264 for encoding, that's where almost all of the CPU load comes from, which many of us use for stability testing anyway.

If you're live encoding, you have to leave a lot of the CPU idle to account for spikes in load, because otherwise those spikes would make you fail to encode frames in time - as a result, streaming much of the time, CPU load is supposed to be at like 60-70% or so max. Offline x264 will just run you at flat ~95+% load (it's not perfectly threaded as it's a real world program, so a few cores are often waiting on another or some other resource) so it's harder on the CPU and temperatures than streaming. If you can pass some hours of that and then add like 0.02vcore, 0.05vrin, you're probably solid for any livestreaming. You could even avoid adding those volts, but you need longer testing to validate then.

Head on over to the haswell overclocking thread, and grab http://dc581.2shared.com/download/yNZzmwrI/x264_Stability_Test.7z?tsid=20140129-102227-7849b374

Oh and also, peaks below 80 are not really high. You shouldn't be afraid of averaging low 70's and peaking into 80's, and your OC is likely much cooler than that under x264 load. Linpack/Prime (occt runs an outdated version of linpack with just avx1 instead of avx2) are quite nasty in terms of power draw (and that translates into heat)


----------



## BlockABoots

Thanks Cyro, i think where my problem might be coming from is i have uncore set at '40', it would appear that over the course of last year it would seem that having this set much lower than this is better for temps and doesnt give that much performance loss at all, is this correct?

So that, x264_Stability_Test program is the best thing to use then?

Is there a guide on how to set this up?


----------



## Cyro999

Quote:


> Thanks Cyro, i think where my problem might be coming from is i have uncore set at '40', it would appear that over the course of last year it would seem that having this set much lower than this is better for temps and doesnt give that much performance loss at all, is this correct?


Yes, or at least while you are overclocking core or unsure of stability it's important to use ~33x on it.

46x on core, 33x on uncore should be faster than 45x on core, 45x on uncore, so it's not a major concern, more of a very slight bump in a few applications that people put up after they have their max core clock
Quote:


> So that, x264_Stability_Test program is the best thing to use then?


It's pretty good as a stability test, the hottest load that i run, it's not the hardest to pass and does not necessarily guarantee solid stability on everything but it'll get you very close at least.


----------



## BlockABoots

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Cyro999*
> 
> It's pretty good as a stability test, the hottest load that i run, it's not the hardest to pass and does not necessarily guarantee solid stability on everything but it'll get you very close at least.


Is there a guide about on how to set it up?


----------



## Cyro999

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BlockABoots*
> 
> Is there a guide about on how to set it up?


You can ask in the haswell overclocking thread if you need help, i could just unzip it to a folder and click the stability test run thing


----------



## BlockABoots

Ah yeah i did that but the dos window gave me this error after selecting the 64 bit OS:

AviSynth64 Installer v3
Access is Denied.
Access is Denied.
Access is Denied.
ERROR: Access is Denied.
ERROR: Access is Denied.
ERROR: Access is Denied.
ERROR: Access is Denied.
ERROR: Access is Denied.
ERROR: Access is Denied.
AviSynth64 installed.

Then is said is starting 64-bit run 1

is that usual?


----------



## BlockABoots

Ok just finished the test and passed without crashing, the core didnt go above 75c (68,72,75,73).

I have now lowered the uncore from 40 to 35, and have also set:

VRIN 1.820v
Vcore 1.130v
CPU RING 1.055v (i take it this voltage releated to the uncore?)
Memory is using Profile1 and stock speed and voltage (1600Mhz, 1.50v. 16GB)

Im guessing these voltage will be enough to run at this modest OC, and temps should be even lower.

Whats the ideal number of passes to do for PASS 2 with the x264 Stability Test Program?


----------



## Cyro999

Can throw 3-5 for quick, or just run it overnight

You should set 1.23vcore imo, and see what you can do with that. Temps fine, 75c peak is low

standard profile, 1.23vcore, 1.85 vrin, vrin llc turbo/extreme, 1.1 or 1.15 ring, 33x uncore (dont use 35, as 34/35x can turbo to 39-40x)

^just take those settings, and see what core multi works and how temps are. Your average temps when streaming with x264 will be significantly lower than running it like this, not that average in the 70's is bad. If it's a bit warm at those settings, you could fall back a core multi


----------



## BlockABoots

Does vcore need to be that high??, even at 4.4Ghz i only ever had it set to 1.160v and that was stable for over 5 hrs!!?


----------



## Cyro999

Most people use ~1.2-1.35vcore, yes. If you're stable at like 4.8ghz with that, then good for you. It doesn't really change how how the chip runs, 4.8ghz at 1.3v is cooler than [email protected] (if somebody needs that) by a decent margin

voltage is heat, not clock speed (or at least, scaling is mostly that way) and what you can run on a given voltage is down to silicon lottery. Take what you can get. There's no reason to use lower if it's decently cool


----------



## BlockABoots

Ok, ill give it a shot.

On a side note, just dont 8 loops with the x264 stress test and the cores got to 60,63,65,64c according to Core Temp with:

4.4Ghz (clock)
3.3Ghz (uncore)
1.820 VRIN
1.140 Vcore
1.060 RING


----------



## Cyro999

If your CPU is that good, you should definately shoot way higher. You can probably get 4.6 with 1.23vcore set (which is 1.25 load). 5.0 with HT off on air is plausible.


----------



## BlockABoots

Well i just did 6 loops with the x264 stress program, at my old OC but with 33 uncore instead of 40 with

1.160vcore!...



Odd thing is i tried 4.6 with

1.85 vin
1.230 vcore
1.15 ring

and the pc crash within 10 seconds of starting x264 stress test program!!. Odd that is would do 4.4 at such a low vcore yet failed straight away at 4.6 with 1.230 vcore!?


----------



## Cyro999

+0.07 is not neccesarily enough for 200mhz. Later in scaling, some people need double that for 200mhz.

You need to say how it crashed though, what error codes etc


----------



## BlockABoots

Ah the joys of Windows 8.1, does it actual give error codes?


----------



## Derp

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BlockABoots*
> 
> Ah the joys of Windows 8.1, does it actual give error codes?


Go to the event viewer > custom views > administrative events. Under the source column it will be listed as BugCheck and give you some information below when you click on it.


----------



## BoredErica

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BlockABoots*
> 
> Well i just did 6 loops with the x264 stress program, at my old OC but with 33 uncore instead of 40 with
> 
> 1.160vcore!...
> 
> 
> 
> Odd thing is i tried 4.6 with
> 
> 1.85 vin
> 1.230 vcore
> 1.15 ring
> 
> and the pc crash within 10 seconds of starting x264 stress test program!!. Odd that is would do 4.4 at such a low vcore yet failed straight away at 4.6 with 1.230 vcore!?


Should probably up the multiplier one at a time, if I'm reading this correctly.


----------



## Forceman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BlockABoots*
> 
> Ah yeah i did that but the dos window gave me this error after selecting the 64 bit OS:
> 
> AviSynth64 Installer v3
> Access is Denied.
> Access is Denied.
> Access is Denied.
> ERROR: Access is Denied.
> ERROR: Access is Denied.
> ERROR: Access is Denied.
> ERROR: Access is Denied.
> ERROR: Access is Denied.
> ERROR: Access is Denied.
> AviSynth64 installed.
> 
> Then is said is starting 64-bit run 1
> 
> is that usual?


It's a admin permission issue with the original version of the 64-bit test. If you download the updated version from the overlooking thread, it should be fixed. Or you can run in 32-bit mode.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BlockABoots*
> 
> Ah the joys of Windows 8.1, does it actual give error codes?


Easiest thing is to download BlueScreenView and use it. Much quicker.


----------



## iRUSH

So far my 4670k @ 4.3 on a ga-z87mx-d3h is 1.2v at load. P95 small FFT's max temp is 72c and gaming is 56c I haven't tried lower vcore yet.

My questions are what to do with un-core? The bios says to at least match the cpu frequency. Should I? if so, what does it do for me?


----------



## Cyro999

Bios is mis-worded, you can gain very very very slight amounts of performance from having it up to the same multiplier as core, but main focus is core multi. If your temps are freezing like that, just add more to core multi if you want performance.


----------



## BlockABoots

Ok here the report from bluescreenview...



Bug check code: 0x0000009c
Cause by driver: hal.dll


----------



## nipplepie

Can I apply the same Template (suggested values) with a i5-4670K (air)?


----------



## Cyro999

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *nipplepie*
> 
> Can I apply the same Template (suggested values) with a i5-4670K (air)?


Yep
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BlockABoots*
> 
> Ok here the report from bluescreenview...
> 
> 
> 
> Bug check code: 0x0000009c
> Cause by driver: hal.dll


9c can often mean vcore, i'm with darkwizzie though on increase 100mhz at a time now til each is stable enough to pass 3-5 runs at least


----------



## battlecryawesome

Another great guide, thanks Steve.

Well done Gigabyte ,Dino ,Cookie, and team AU.


----------



## iRUSH

What stress tester, version and settings should I use for Haswell?

CPU-z and my bios reflect nearly the same settings but hardware monitor reads .015v higher. Why?


----------



## thrgk

I have the asus formula 1150 mobo, and I have a few questions.

I am at 47 Core Ratio,

should i set my min ratio to 42 and max to 47 then, to keep within 500mhz?

What is a good place for CPU cache voltage? I do not have the same type of settings as the OP, so not to sure.

I also have initial and eventual input voltages, what should they be? I had them set at 1.9 and 2.1 but was not too sure. For LLC i just kept that on auto.

Thanks

(posted this in a few threads,wasnt sure which thread was best to post in)


----------



## borax

Hey guys I have a g1 sniper 5 with a 4770k the chip is under custom water... I've updated the bios to f7 so it is the latest.. now I have absolutely no idea were to begin overclocking this as the bios is kinda confusing in my eyes. I have read through the guide at the beginning of this thread but still don't understand some parts. We're do I start?!


----------



## Cyro999

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *borax*
> 
> Hey guys I have a g1 sniper 5 with a 4770k the chip is under custom water... I've updated the bios to f7 so it is the latest.. now I have absolutely no idea were to begin overclocking this as the bios is kinda confusing in my eyes. I have read through the guide at the beginning of this thread but still don't understand some parts. We're do I start?!


Read the haswell overclocking thread with statistics


----------



## brandon88tube

Is Realbench just as good as x264 when it comes to stress testing? I know it uses handbrake to encode, but I wasn't sure how well it compared for overclock testing purposes.


----------



## Cyro999

Realbench uses x264 to encode, but it's an old encoder version (so worse) last i checked.


----------



## brandon88tube

Really? Then why does v2.0 come with Handbrake or does Handbrake use x264 as the backend?


----------



## Forceman

Handbrake does use x264. Not sure what version of the encoder though.


----------



## brandon88tube

Man, I was hoping to use Realbench as a replacement for stress testing instead of that x264 script as it's a pain to use and requires way too many permissions to get it working for my taste.


----------



## Cyro999

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *brandon88tube*
> 
> Man, I was hoping to use Realbench as a replacement for stress testing instead of that x264 script as it's a pain to use and requires way too many permissions to get it working for my taste.


I used to have windows permissions issues, til i fixed the OS







Couldn't deal with that stuff re-confirming every second action.

You might be able to update the x264 encoder in Realbench, it seems otherwise quite good - i just dodged it because it seemed the hardest thing to pass was x264, and they were using an inferior, less stressful version of it - I can't exactly test my OC overnight on an old encoder version, then get up the next day and try to encode a 1080p video for three hours on a newer, faster and more stressful encoder version - my stability testing would be weaker than my actual use, lol


----------



## brandon88tube

It would be nice to know what version it's using, but all I can find is just a HandbrakeCLI.exe in there.


----------



## borax

Hi guys i have a g1 sniper 5 and a 4770k under water, ambient temps are around 20degrees. I wish to overclock the cpu to its max stable ability, but dont know were to start, are there any guides/videos anyone can post in regards to helping.


----------



## Cyro999

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *borax*
> 
> Hi guys i have a g1 sniper 5 and a 4770k under water, ambient temps are around 20degrees. I wish to overclock the cpu to its max stable ability, but dont know were to start, are there any guides/videos anyone can post in regards to helping.


Read the haswell overclocking thread with statistics (on ocn)


----------



## sonic2911

GiGaByTe has just release F8 bios for UD3H.


----------



## [CyGnus]

sonic2911 thanks for the update news


----------



## entrophy

I just updated BIOS. Actually post screen skips faster now and Windows (8.1) seem to boot a bit faster as well. Sweet juice of joy!


----------



## sonic2911

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *entrophy*
> 
> I just updated BIOS. Actually post screen skips faster now and Windows (8.1) seem to boot a bit faster as well. Sweet juice of joy!


I feel same as before


----------



## Cyro999

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *sonic2911*
> 
> GiGaByTe has just release F8 bios for UD3H.


Great! I was holding out ages for it


----------



## entrophy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *sonic2911*
> 
> I feel same as before


There's certainly a difference in my experience. Whereas I was able to see the post screen before for like a second now it's already skipped before my monitor has turned on properly. This is not based on 1-3 boots.
The difference in the Windows boot is very minor though, if there's any difference at all. Atleast I'm convinced i save like half a second but there's no way I'll bother try and test it..


----------



## Derp

Unfortunately Gigabyte still isn't allowing uncore to downclock when set at a specific speed. The 34x setting still produces a 4GHz uncore that downclocks to 800 though so I guess I'm happy for that.


----------



## Cyro999

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Derp*
> 
> Unfortunately Gigabyte still isn't allowing uncore to downclock when set at a specific speed. The 34x setting still produces a 4GHz uncore that downclocks to 800 though so I guess I'm happy for that.


I was going to test that - does anyone have a DMM? Does the 800mhz/4000mhz setting drop ring volts at idle?


----------



## stasio

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *sonic2911*
> 
> GiGaByTe has just release F8 bios for UD3H.


And F9a on TT forum.....


----------



## Cyro999

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *stasio*
> 
> And F9a on TT forum.....


What are the benefits of using beta bios's like that?

Still not sure what i gained from upgrading to f7 or f8 - keeping up with them, but i'd like to actually know why


----------



## Minusorange

Hey guys just got my Z87 UD4H today and just preparing for my build this evening, is it recommended to flash the Bios before I even install windows 7. I'm guessing if so I want the latest F8 version ? Also I notice in the F7 version there's this note "The USB driver must be updated in advanced." Do I need to do this for F8 as well and if so does that mean I need to install win7 first ?


----------



## Zoroastrian

just thought i would mention and I sorry if this upsets anyone but I for battlefield games overclocking the haswell seems to make no difference at all in fact to oc is detrimental in my experience. I have actually restored to optimised defaults with the xmp enabled and hyper threading in enabled and u am getting smoother faster more reliable game play than any stable over clock. And temps are lovely and low.


----------



## alex490

Hi!

Sorry for my english (i'm french and i try to learn it).
I bought a new computer one week ago, and i try to overclock my i5 4670k watercooled by an Antec Kühler h2o 620 v4 on a Gigabyte Z87X-D3H motherboard.
At the moment i reached 4,3ghz stable (1h15 on AIDA64) with this bios setup :

1.300V Vcore
1.800V Vrin
1.15V Ring voltage
CPU Vrin Loadline calibration : extreme
PWM Phase Control : eXm perf
PCH Core : Auto
PCH IO : Auto
XMP enabled (1.65v , 1600mhz)

After 1h15 burn on AIDA64 :

http://www.noelshack.com/2014-06-1391726181-overclock.jpg

http://image.noelshack.com/fichiers/2014/06/1391726181-overclock.jpg

Well, it's my first overclock, and moreover my first gaming computer so i have many questions, it could be so nice if someone can help me and give me advices.
So...I have some questions :

- I understood 4,3ghz @1.3V vcore is very bad (i felt on a bad quality CPU and i'm unlucky or my setup is bad ?)
- I would like to reach 4,4ghz with maximum 1,3V Vcore, is it possible with changing my setup ? What do i need to change ?
- After 1h15 burn on AIDA64, my CPU reached 81°, is it dangerous ? What temperature is dangerous to reach on i5 haswell ?
- Do i have to prefer OCCT 4.4.0 or another stress testing soft than AIDA64 to be sure my oc is ok ?
- I got the F7 bios version do i need to update to the F8 version ?

I'm sorry for all these questions, in bad english moreover... but i'm a newbie in overclocking and i don't want to make it bad.

Thanks a lot !


----------



## Derp

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *stasio*
> 
> And F9a on TT forum.....


Can you please suggest a few changes to the Gigabyte bios if they are possible?

1. Other Z87 motherboards have two settings called min and max cache ratio. Gigabyte doesn't so if you set 3800 then it just stays at that speed even at idle. Or you could ignore those two settings and just allow the uncore to downclock at idle at whichever speed you set just like the core does.

2. HPET toggle.

3. Maybe spread spectrum toggle.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Cyro999*
> 
> What are the benefits of using beta bios's like that?
> 
> Still not sure what i gained from upgrading to f7 or f8 - keeping up with them, but i'd like to actually know why


Well this specific release mentions improved memory compatibility. Kinda funny how F8 was only the latest bios for about 12 hours.


----------



## brandon88tube

Just out of curiosity, is it normal for your CPU to turbo in BIOS? I've never given it much thought, but my 4670k always turbos up to 38 in BIOS.


----------



## Cyro999

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Zoroastrian*
> 
> just thought i would mention and I sorry if this upsets anyone but I for battlefield games overclocking the haswell seems to make no difference at all in fact to oc is detrimental in my experience. I have actually restored to optimised defaults with the xmp enabled and hyper threading in enabled and u am getting smoother faster more reliable game play than any stable over clock. And temps are lovely and low.


Did you benchmark with/without?


----------



## Cyro999

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *alex490*
> 
> Hi!
> 
> Sorry for my english (i'm french and i try to learn it).
> I bought a new computer one week ago, and i try to overclock my i5 4670k watercooled by an Antec Kühler h2o 620 v4 on a Gigabyte Z87X-D3H motherboard.
> At the moment i reached 4,3ghz stable (1h15 on AIDA64) with this bios setup :
> 
> 1.300V Vcore
> 1.800V Vrin
> 1.15V Ring voltage
> CPU Vrin Loadline calibration : extreme
> PWM Phase Control : eXm perf
> PCH Core : Auto
> PCH IO : Auto
> XMP enabled (1.65v , 1600mhz)
> 
> After 1h15 burn on AIDA64 :
> 
> http://www.noelshack.com/2014-06-1391726181-overclock.jpg
> 
> http://image.noelshack.com/fichiers/2014/06/1391726181-overclock.jpg
> 
> Well, it's my first overclock, and moreover my first gaming computer so i have many questions, it could be so nice if someone can help me and give me advices.
> So...I have some questions :
> 
> - I understood 4,3ghz @1.3V vcore is very bad (i felt on a bad quality CPU and i'm unlucky or my setup is bad ?)
> - I would like to reach 4,4ghz with maximum 1,3V Vcore, is it possible with changing my setup ? What do i need to change ?
> - After 1h15 burn on AIDA64, my CPU reached 81°, is it dangerous ? What temperature is dangerous to reach on i5 haswell ?
> - Do i have to prefer OCCT 4.4.0 or another stress testing soft than AIDA64 to be sure my oc is ok ?
> - I got the F7 bios version do i need to update to the F8 version ?
> 
> I'm sorry for all these questions, in bad english moreover... but i'm a newbie in overclocking and i don't want to make it bad.
> 
> Thanks a lot !


Give it 1.95 vrin; 81c peak in adia is fine. You won't do any damage with that @1.3vcore


----------



## stasio

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Derp*
> 
> Well this specific release mentions improved memory compatibility. Kinda funny how F8 was only the latest bios for about 12 hours.


F8 is compiled on 17.january 2014
F9a is compiled on 05.february 2014


----------



## Chemx

There is an update to F8 for Z87X-D3H too. I just did the update and haven't yet noticed any differences from F7.


----------



## xtreemeNoob

F8 final boot time is definately faster compared to f8h for z87x-ud3h, it's so fast that I don't even see the full screen gigabyte logo anymore lol.

ans yes @stasio

I also want this below feature very badly.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Derp*
> 
> Can you please suggest a few changes to the Gigabyte bios if they are possible?
> 
> 1. Other Z87 motherboards have two settings called *min and max cache ratio.* Gigabyte doesn't so if you set 3800 then it just stays at that speed even at idle. Or you could ignore those two settings and just *allow the uncore to downclock at idle at whichever speed you set just like the core does*.


----------



## mandrix

What would be the advantage to having the uncore drop during idle? I don't have an opinion, so I'm curious why some want that feature.....I haven't seen any harm from it so far.

(I'm currently running x48 clock/x39 uncore/F8 mod BIOS on a Z87X-UD5H & 4770K.)

OH, and congrats to Sin0822 for having a chance recently to go play with Gigabyte again.


----------



## Cyro999

Quote:


> What would be the advantage to having the uncore drop during idle? I don't have an opinion, so I'm curious why some want that feature.....I haven't seen any harm from it so far.


For many people, you're in idle states like 80% of the time - they might not want to run ring/cache/uncore voltage at 1.3 or 1.4v 24/7 for example.

As it stands right now, i have two options - to keep uncore at 40x, which drops to 800mhz and i hope also low ring voltage on idle - or to push it up, gain a very small amount of performance, and lose the drop, having it at both higher voltage, and never dropping from there (which is harmful for longevity; we just don't really know how harmful or if it's a concern)


----------



## mandrix

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Cyro999*
> 
> For many people, you're in idle states like 80% of the time - they might not want to run ring/cache/uncore voltage at 1.3 or 1.4v 24/7 for example.
> 
> As it stands right now, i have two options - to keep uncore at 40x, which drops to 800mhz and i hope also low ring voltage on idle - or to push it up, gain a very small amount of performance, and lose the drop, having it at both higher voltage, and never dropping from there (which is harmful for longevity; we just don't really know how harmful or if it's a concern)


I see, related mostly to running higher voltage. I've wondered about the effects....running at x48 clock / x39 uncore I can get by with basically stock vring....in fact I set it manually to 1.06 so I don't get a big increase.
But, when I was running x49 clock / x39 uncore, I had to raise the vccin & vring up a bit so in the end I decided to drop back to running x48 clock with lower voltages all around. Running uncore higher than x39 though, does absolutely nothing for me. In fact, the only reason for me to run even x39 uncore is for the tiny bit of performance gain I get in benchmarks. Probably not worth it otherwise.


----------



## Cyro999

It's maybe a minor increase in some tasks, Some would like to run it at higher clocks


----------



## ctguy1955

I have spent weeks trying to OC my cpu to anything above 4.3 and I finally did some separate core instead of syncing them
and I finally hit 4.5 I only let the stress test run for 57 seconds when I saw the temps, but I kept the settings and now
can play battlefield 4 at 58c tops.

I feel I need to do a LOT of tweaking to get things better, but Im still learning and at least I now have 4.5
and as long as I dont stress test, Im fine.

I appreciated this thread so much !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Sayson

Hello!
What are the differences between f7 and f8 BIOS of UD3H motherboard?

thanks!!


----------



## sonic2911

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sayson*
> 
> Hello!
> What are the differences between f7 and f8 BIOS of UD3H motherboard?
> 
> thanks!!


Support New 4th Generation Intel Core Processors


----------



## Sayson

Is that all?
What are the new 4th Generation Intel Core Processors?


----------



## Cyro999

Supposed haswell refresh stuff, hardly anything known about them. I'm sure f8 has a bunch of other small stuff under the hood


----------



## Sayson

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Cyro999*
> 
> Supposed haswell refresh stuff, hardly anything known about them. I'm sure f8 has a bunch of other small stuff under the hood


Thank you.
then is recommended to update it? I currently have the f7.


----------



## Spunky424

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sayson*
> 
> Thank you.
> then is recommended to update it? I currently have the f7.


actually looking into the answer to this as well for my ud4h mobo. what bios is everyone running? i saw in tweaktown there are a couple of modded/beta bios available.

TIA.


----------



## Cyro999

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sayson*
> 
> Thank you.
> then is recommended to update it? I currently have the f7.


I see no reason not to sit on the latest released bios - but also little reason to use the beta versions


----------



## Spunky424

been having issues with my r9 290 with the black screen problem and some fingers point to bios compatibility. hoping one of these newer bios for my Z87x- UD4H will help solve that problem..


----------



## bond32

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Spunky424*
> 
> been having issues with my r9 290 with the black screen problem and some fingers point to bios compatibility. hoping one of these newer bios for my Z87x- UD4H will help solve that problem..


No, the black screen issues are related to the card itself. Has to do with the voltage to the IMC on the card coupled with Elpida memory. A bios for the card may correct the issue...


----------



## Spunky424

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bond32*
> 
> No, the black screen issues are related to the card itself. Has to do with the voltage to the IMC on the card coupled with Elpida memory. A bios for the card may correct the issue...


ah i did not know this. i just checked and my R9 290 MSI has elpida memory. but i checked their website for any bios updates and found nothing.

Thanks


----------



## thrgk

do you recommend c states to be disabled when over-clocking? it seems those really effect my stability. I kinda WANT to use them so they keep my cpu lower when idle, but not sure how to use them and keep stable. Having the core speed and voltage drop is a major + IMO when idle.

For the formula board it seems most settings work best on auto.


----------



## Philly_boy

Finally to the point where I can contribute to the thread. I think I have a decent chip:

First boot with my cold air induction box active: See *HERE* for pics of cold air box.


4.6 IBT stable with only 1.23 vcore:


----------



## rene mauricio

I just got a Z87MX-D3H and am following along with this guide and have run into a question I hope someone can answer.

I see that on the first post it mentions that if you set the uncore to 35 that it will automatically adjust to match the turbo guidelines. With my GIGABYTE board and a 4670k it does the same at 34. At the moment I am trying to find the lowest voltage needed to run 4.0GHz before I start making my way up. An uncore of 34 will auto adjust to 40 but only when the CPU is going at full tilt. Intel XTU tells me that when C1E kicks in that the CPU and uncore both scale down - which I think is great. However, if I manually set the uncore to 38, Intel XTU shows that it stays at 3.8GHz regardless of what speed C1E sets the CPU.

What am I doing wrong? On my ASRock I am able to manually set both and both downclock according to load. What am I missing / overlooking?


----------



## Philly_boy

Is anyone using XTU as a stability test? Why or why not?
It seems like a decent all in one app to monitor, stress and benchmark the cpu.


----------



## Chemx

rene, I think when you manually set uncore on gigabyte mobos they wont down clock it and it will stay at set values.


----------



## rene mauricio

That is depressing... but I wonder if its bad to run it at max 24/7 or if I would be better off with 4GHz/4GHz with both scaling down.

Oh! One other question I have is about the BIOS fan speeds. If I am not mistaken, the OPT & CPU fan headers dynamically change based on the CPU temperatures correct? What about the SYS headers? They seem to scale based on the case (or perhaps mother board) temperatures which, for me, are always near room temperature - thus never actually changing up or down. Is that right?


----------



## Cyro999

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Philly_boy*
> 
> Finally to the point where I can contribute to the thread. I think I have a decent chip:
> 
> First boot with my cold air induction box active: See *HERE* for pics of cold air box.
> 
> 
> 4.6 IBT stable with only 1.23 vcore:


You need the right version of cpu-z (1.64.0) to show vcore, you're looking at VID, so you can't see vcore ~0.02 higher 

Hows it do in x264? (links in OP of the haswell overclocking thread with statistics)


----------



## thrgk

was running prime, just got a bsod 124 with all cstates on auto. I thought there was a thing that having cstates enabled might cause bsod 124? I also have min and max core ratio on 34


----------



## Cyro999

Quote:


> was running prime, just got a bsod 124 with all cstates on auto. I thought there was a thing that having cstates enabled might cause bsod 124?


124 is probably the most common bluescreen for vcore/cache lol


----------



## thrgk

so give cache a boost? the cache voltage, maybe from 1.9 to 2?


----------



## Cyro999

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *thrgk*
> 
> so give cache a boost? the cache voltage, maybe from 1.9 to 2?


No. Cache should be at ~33x while overclocking other stuff, and that voltage is usually at like 1.15 or 1.2 for that (ring/uncore/cache voltage)

VRIN is the one up at 1.8-2.0 range









Likely that you're just using insufficient vcore for your test


----------



## Horsemama1956

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *rene mauricio*
> 
> That is depressing... but I wonder if its bad to run it at max 24/7 or if I would be better off with 4GHz/4GHz with both scaling down.
> 
> Oh! One other question I have is about the BIOS fan speeds. If I am not mistaken, the OPT & CPU fan headers dynamically change based on the CPU temperatures correct? What about the SYS headers? They seem to scale based on the case (or perhaps mother board) temperatures which, for me, are always near room temperature - thus never actually changing up or down. Is that right?


It's fine to run it overclocked 24/7. It would only be an issue if you were constantly running your processor at 100%(folding and whatnot) and leaving it. Shoot for 4.2 or 4.3 which should hopefully be less than 1.25 vcore and and uncore at 1:1 and your H60 will happily cool it and you can just use your computer.


----------



## thrgk

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Cyro999*
> 
> No. Cache should be at ~33x while overclocking other stuff, and that voltage is usually at like 1.15 or 1.2 for that (ring/uncore/cache voltage)
> 
> VRIN is the one up at 1.8-2.0 range
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Likely that you're just using insufficient vcore for your test


ok the problem seems to be, when I walk away, not using the computer, is when it freezes. I have 1.4V for 46multi atm and cache voltage is 1.25 and eventual i bumped to 2.05.

Why would it be freezing when left alone? What does that point to as the culprit


----------



## Cyro999

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *thrgk*
> 
> ok the problem seems to be, when I walk away, not using the computer, is when it freezes. I have 1.4V for 46multi atm and cache voltage is 1.25 and eventual i bumped to 2.05.
> 
> Why would it be freezing when left alone? What does that point to as the culprit


Graphics drivers (update them and set pci-e to gen2 in bios if you still have problems), uncore instability and large RAM instability have shown that for me in the past, though c-states can sometimes cause it.


----------



## thrgk

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Cyro999*
> 
> Graphics drivers (update them and set pci-e to gen2 in bios if you still have problems), uncore instability and large RAM instability have shown that for me in the past, though c-states can sometimes cause it.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Cyro999*
> 
> No. Cache should be at ~33x while overclocking other stuff, and that voltage is usually at like 1.15 or 1.2 for that (ring/uncore/cache voltage)
> 
> VRIN is the one up at 1.8-2.0 range
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Likely that you're just using insufficient vcore for your test


ok the problem seems to be, when I walk away, not using the computer, is when it freezes. I have 1.4V for 46multi atm and cache voltage is 1.25 and eventual i bumped to 2.05.

Why would it be freezing when left alone? What does that pointto as the culprit

ok, my graphics drivers amd are up to date13.9 stable version.

Where can i find in bios to change pcie gen to 2?

I will downclock my ram to 1600(xmp=2400). For uncore what do you recommend? I have min and max ratio at 34 currently.

If its the c states, disable them or disable some? what do you think for cstates


----------



## Cyro999

Not sure where it is in bios, i only know for gigabyte

just use 34 or 33 and 1.15 or even 1.2v (1.15 should be fine)

c-states, you can disable all, if the problem disappears you can re-enable them one at a time


----------



## thrgk

ok i found where to change it. I am watching cpu-z now while using prime and the multi keeps switching between 44 and 46, thats weird.

btw, what do u use for stability test?


----------



## rene mauricio

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Horsemama1956*
> 
> It's fine to run it overclocked 24/7. It would only be an issue if you were constantly running your processor at 100%(folding and whatnot) and leaving it. Shoot for 4.2 or 4.3 which should hopefully be less than 1.25 vcore and and uncore at 1:1 and your H60 will happily cool it and you can just use your computer.


Thank you









Now all I need is to find a way for my AP181 to be automatically controlled and I am set. Speedfan would be the logical choice but if possible I would like something else.


----------



## Philly_boy

5.0!!! Just did a few quick IBT runs....will hammer it further on Tuesday after school.


----------



## Cyro999

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Philly_boy*
> 
> 5.0!!! Just did a few quick IBT runs....will hammer it further on Tuesday after school.


Grats! Be careful though, you don't have AVX enabled (needs windows 7 service pack 1) and i've passed linpack without avx (ibt uses linpack) with far far far less vcore than i need for even game-stability (we're talking like 0.07 less.. for a lower OC)

I would reccomend x264 link in OP as always! You should hit about ~21fps by 4.5ghz with it. To be honest with your chip and given that you're probably not at all longer term stable given that type of test (maybe with some tweaking if you just got the chip? I dunno) ~4.7 - ~4.9 at a safer voltage is probably better choice, IMO


----------



## Philly_boy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Cyro999*
> 
> Grats! Be careful though, you don't have AVX enabled (needs windows 7 service pack 1) and i've passed linpack without avx (ibt uses linpack) with far far far less vcore than i need for even game-stability (we're talking like 0.07 less.. for a lower OC)
> 
> I would reccomend x264 link in OP as always! You should hit about ~21fps by 4.5ghz with it. To be honest with your chip and given that you're probably not at all longer term stable given that type of test (maybe with some tweaking if you just got the chip? I dunno) ~4.7 - ~4.9 at a safer voltage is probably better choice, IMO


I prolly won't use AVX for stability testing as is adds unsafe amounts of vcore to the process. I'm looking for "bench stable" now to run some 2D and 3D benches and pick up a fewHWBot points before moving on to dice and LN2. I'm sure that I'll end up with a 24/7 OC of 4.5-4.6 with 1.2xx vcore once I'm done having fun and the rig settles into a gaming and music creation set-up.


----------



## rene mauricio

Does anyone know what exactly are the normal values for "System Agent", "CPU I/O Analog" and "CPU I/O Digital"? I understand most will leave them at "Auto" but how can I find out just how much Auto really is? I ask because these settings might be why some of us are getting random BSOD when we have all 4 RAM slots populated on our Z87MX-D3Hs.


----------



## Cyro999

Quote:


> I prolly won't use AVX for stability testing as is adds unsafe amounts of vcore to the process.


AVX stress tests do not increase vcore unless you're using a wrong voltage mode - everyone, or almost everyone is using for example Manual with c-states for 0.8v or less idles, yet precisely controlled load voltage. I don't reccomend maxing out linpack and latest versions of prime small fft with avx2/fma3, but what you're currently doing is pretty much no indication of stability (unless you mean like cinebench stable)

My go-to's for stability testing on Haswell, backed by a lot of research, numbers and discussion are x264 encoding (an everyday program that is very widely used and i use all the time - handbrake and OBS for example use it for encoding) as well as more recently, manual of a few large FFT lengths on prime 27.9 (1344-1344 mostly) and neither of those get particularly hot at all

See:


----------



## rene mauricio

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Cyro999*
> 
> almost everyone is using for example Manual with c-states for 0.8v or less idles, yet precisely controlled load voltage.


I tried that... well what is written on the OP. It says to set a manual value for the VCORE and enable C3 and EIST to lower idle voltage. When set to offset my CPU can do 4GHz @ 0.648 V - idle / 1.117 - load. After setting the VCORE to manual 1.117 and looking at HWmonitor (or even CPUZ / Intel XTU) my VCORE only drops by 0.002 after 20 minutes of being idle, which is hardly the 0.8v you claim.

What am I doing wrong?


----------



## Cyro999

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *rene mauricio*
> 
> I tried that... well what is written on the OP. It says to set a manual value for the VCORE and enable C3 and EIST to lower idle voltage. When set to offset my CPU can do 4GHz @ 0.648 V - idle / 1.117 - load. After setting the VCORE to manual 1.117 and looking at HWmonitor (or even CPUZ / Intel XTU) my VCORE only drops by 0.002 after 20 minutes of being idle, which is hardly the 0.8v you claim.
> 
> What am I doing wrong?


Most likely you are looking at the VID. Many sensors show this and many people get confused by it (hundreds or even thousands of people on OCN so far) but Vcore is the actual stat you want. CPU-Z and some other tools report VID wrongly as "core voltage", for example.

The easiest tools for checking would be CPU-Z version 1.64.0 exactly (not another version) or Hwinfo, not hwmonitor - and scroll down to the Vcore sensor, not VID


----------



## rene mauricio

Yepp! That was it. I was looking at VID - which oddly enough was the same value reported by Intel's own utility as the VCORE.

/high five over the internet


----------



## mandrix

I agree about the 1344K fft's in Prime 95....along with 12k fft's. These can tell you quick if you are nowhere near stable.


----------



## Cyro999

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mandrix*
> 
> I agree about the 1344K fft's in Prime 95....along with 12k fft's. These can tell you quick if you are nowhere near stable.


12k is small, so i'd probably avoid it. No need to go hot hot hot when 1344 will already hit you harder than stuff like x264


----------



## mandrix

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Cyro999*
> 
> 12k is small, so i'd probably avoid it. No need to go hot hot hot when 1344 will already hit you harder than stuff like x264


Sure, stick with what you are comfortable with. I like to include 12K as part of my test routine.


----------



## Tmfs

Hello, first post here! I have a UD4H and an average (1.1 VID) 4770k that can boot into Windows at 4.6 at 1.250v but sadly isn't stable. My goal is 4.5 at between 1.250-1.275v but I'm having some trouble. My chip doesn't seem to respond well at all to VRIN or Ring voltage increases. At the moment i'm running 4.4 with 1.260v so it may just be that 4.4 is the best I can do at that voltage range. But any input or ideas on things I could try would be greatly appreciated.


----------



## Minusorange

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Tmfs*
> 
> Hello, first post here! I have a UD4H and an average (1.1 VID) 4770k that can boot into Windows at 4.6 at 1.250v but sadly isn't stable. My goal is 4.5 at between 1.250-1.275v but I'm having some trouble. My chip doesn't seem to respond well at all to VRIN or Ring voltage increases. At the moment i'm running 4.4 with 1.260v so it may just be that 4.4 is the best I can do at that voltage range. But any input or ideas on things I could try would be greatly appreciated.


Check my struggles out (same chip & board)

I ended up having to settle for 4.4 @ 1.27 with Vrin 1.9 and 44 uncore @ 1.25 (still need to adjust uncore voltage lower)

Try doing 4.4 @ 1.26 with 1.9 vrin and see how it goes with everything else at stock


----------



## Tmfs

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Minusorange*
> 
> Check my struggles out (same chip & board)
> 
> I ended up having to settle for 4.4 @ 1.27 with Vrin 1.9 and 44 uncore @ 1.25 (still need to adjust uncore voltage lower)
> 
> Try doing 4.4 @ 1.26 with 1.9 vrin and see how it goes with everything else at stock


Cool thanks I'll give that a try. Just for reference chip is 3333C121 Costa Rica.


----------



## Zarich

Wow. This is getting far more complicated than my q9550.
My main goal is to go as high as possible with little adjustment to voltage.
Is that possible on a 4670k?


----------



## mandrix

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Tmfs*
> 
> Hello, first post here! I have a UD4H and an average (1.1 VID) 4770k that can boot into Windows at 4.6 at 1.250v but sadly isn't stable. My goal is 4.5 at between 1.250-1.275v but I'm having some trouble. My chip doesn't seem to respond well at all to VRIN or Ring voltage increases. At the moment i'm running 4.4 with 1.260v so it may just be that 4.4 is the best I can do at that voltage range. But any input or ideas on things I could try would be greatly appreciated.


If you are not increasing uncore, then it's very possible that vring won't do anything for you. At x39 uncore I can stay under 1.1 vring as long as I don't go over 4.8. (Z87-UD5H / 4770K) With this board/cpu I can leave pretty much everything but vcore stock up to 4.7.

Might not be this way with UD4H boards, but I've noticed some BIOS will jack the vring up quite a bit if left on Auto anyway.....I had one BIOS increasing vring >1.3v, so it's something to monitor.


----------



## ludkoto

Hi guys my first OC of my i5 4670k.
I am gonna post what i did and if you could tell me am i going the right direction








My rig ain't very (upgrading or morelikely building new one) good CPU is i5 4670k, MB GA z87 D3HP,
RAM 4gb Kingston HyperX, GPU GA GTS 450 PSU is a old one Fortron 450W

So the OC is:
CPU clock 40x (haven't touched uncore yet)
LLC Extreme
VRIN 1.8v
CPU vcore 1.13 or 1.14
Only C3 enabled from power saving options and Turbo at auto.
I have tested only for 1h in AIDA all went well average temps were 66C-75C with stock cooler.
I might buy Cooler Master Seidon 120v for new cooler in few days.
I am thinking of letting AIDA run test for few hour while i am sleeping to see would it last longer.

That's it for now









Sorry for bad english
The Guide is great learned a lot.


----------



## Zarich

Okay,
Trying to wrap my head around this whole Haswell OC stuff as it seems incredible complex compared to my old q9550.
So I have tried simply upping the Vcore and the Multiplier.
At 1.24 I can run 4.4ghz
At 1.29 I can run 4.5ghz

However, temps at 4.5 start pushing 88c on my main core where at at 4.4 I am only pushing 76-78c on my main core. This is on a true spirit 120m.

Do I really need to adjust any other settings?


----------



## Alxx

Yes , if you leave the important settings @auto it will most likely give too much voltage on those. Important are:
Vrin + LLC level
Vring voltage + multi
CPU Vcore + multi

The right voltages can also give you the advantage of producing less heat instead leaving those on auto.
Sometimes you won't even get a System stable when using just Vcore and Multiplier.


----------



## ludkoto

Guys is it good my CPU to stay at 4ghz all the time i made it drop the vcore to the base one to 0.780v in idle at least that is what AIDA is showing
in 100% load is 1.140v i think.
Temps are around 30C with stock cooler







.


----------



## Cyro999

Quote:


> Temps are around 30C with stock cooler biggrin.gif.


Idle temps don't really matter do much


----------



## Zarich

Okay using the basic OC guy I set my vcore to 1.24, my vrin to extreme and 1.8, My ring voltrage to 1.15, and my multiplier to 44.
It would appear my temps are doing okay around 70-73 on the main core in prime 95 large ffts. I am wondering what else I can do to try tweaking things to reduce voltages, gain more performance or just be happy with 4.4ghz.


----------



## Cyro999

if 45x doesn't work, you can see what vcore does not allow you to pass ~1hour of fft 1344-1344 (custom) on 44x

(or just go for 45x with higher vcore)


----------



## Zarich

How much does a ram OC affect the CPU OC. I ask because my rams xmp runs it at 2400mhz, cas 10 at 1.65v.

I can push 4.5, but I have to up my vcore to 1.29. So it is a pretty huge jump for some reason 4.4 to 4.5. Of course when I tried 4.5 before the ONLY thing I did was up the vcore, so that may be part of the issue.


----------



## Cyro999

Quote:


> How much does a ram OC affect the CPU OC. I ask because my rams xmp runs it at 2400mhz, cas 10 at 1.65v.


If it works correctly.. not at all

but it sometimes causes issues to stress the IMC highly, so it's usually advised to OC core with ram at 1600mhz and uncore at 33x and then raise them afterwards


----------



## Zarich

Well I am fairly frustrated. Despite my best efforts I can't seem to get things overall happy.

I can run 4.4ghz at 1.24v 1.8vin, 1.15ring, extreme vin setting on a d3h.
I can also run that without touching anything other than the multiplier and
Vcore. The ring and vin seem to have no affect.

However, I have tried tinkering and no matter what I do I can't reduce vcore or I will eventually crash. So 1.24 is it for 4.4ghz.

4.5ghz seems to require an insane amount beyond 4.4. Even at 1.29 I am getting prime 95 errors, but can run stable without error at 1.3. This seems like an extreme jump from 4.4ghz. I don't understand enough about the other settings to tinker with them to try and get that fixed. I did try 1.9 on the vin, but still required 1.3 to get 4.5ghz

Man.. I have never won the silicon lottery and it seems my streak continues.


----------



## brandon88tube

Man, some of these posts just irk me the more and more I see them. You should be lucky enough to even get that kind of overclock as there are quite a few less fortunate here who would love to get something like that. Just a FYI, I can't even get 4.4 @ 1.38V


----------



## Cyro999

Quote:


> However, I have tried tinkering and no matter what I do I can't reduce vcore or I will eventually crash. So 1.24 is it for 4.4ghz.
> 
> 4.5ghz seems to require an insane amount beyond 4.4. Even at 1.29 I am getting prime 95 errors, but can run stable without error at 1.3. This seems like an extreme jump from 4.4ghz.


That's actually a pretty normal jump. You could experiment up to ~1.95vrin but probably won't help anything.


----------



## Zarich

I see a lot of people hitting 4.5 with 1.25 to 1.26v. So 1.3 seems aweful to me.


----------



## Cyro999

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Zarich*
> 
> I see a lot of people hitting 4.5 with 1.25 to 1.26v. So 1.3 seems aweful to me.


Median OC charted on OCN out of over 100 chips is [email protected] (1.3 load) and many of those are taken from OC's that can't pass prime but are otherwise stable. If you can handle prime at that clock speed and voltage your chip is pretty much the definition of average, it's not awful.


----------



## Zarich

I can handle prime... though some of the workers aren't in sync.. so I worry 1.3 isn't enough, but no errors or crashes. However my temps are hitting 83c on the primary core.


----------



## Cyro999

Workers out of sync is just from doing stuff on PC or not having prime on high priority. If you can pass p27.9 fft 1344-1344 you're pretty much good. 83c peak @1.3v is fine.


----------



## Zarich

What is p27.9 MEAN


----------



## Cyro999

Prime95 version 27.9


----------



## Alxx

@Zarich
You should use Prime 27.9 (Win7 must have SP1) that uses AVX2.
If you can do 30 min Prime 27.9 1344K (for max. Vcore) your System is pretty stable.
Looks like this:


----------



## Cyro999

It's actually ~avx1, it's not nearly the hardest test out there but it seems to be quite demanding for the reasonable-temperature tests


----------



## Alxx

It is not the hardest Test but as you said yourself quite demanding. When I could pass 30 min Prime 27.9 I could always pass x264 for instance.

In very large German Forum Prime 27.9 is officially declared as the main tool to prove stability and compare CPU capability (1344K Test).
Link of OC result List with Prime result screens: http://www.hardwareluxx.de/community/f139/intel-haswell-sockel-1150-oc-ergebnis-thread-kein-frage-oder-quatschthread-959285.html


----------



## BoredErica

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Alxx*
> 
> It is not the hardest Test but as you said yourself quite demanding. When I could pass 30 min Prime 27.9 I could always pass x264 for instance.
> 
> In very large German Forum Prime 27.9 is officially declared as the main tool to prove stability and compare CPU capability (1344K Test).
> Link of OC result List with Prime result screens: http://www.hardwareluxx.de/community/f139/intel-haswell-sockel-1150-oc-ergebnis-thread-kein-frage-oder-quatschthread-959285.html


It's quite demanding, and the same can be said for many other tests. That's not even the most intensive Prime version. Not proving any specific point, I'm just saying.


----------



## Zarich

Thats what I use. I had to check the version stuff.. that is what I have.. didn't know there was a difference.


----------



## mandrix

Prime 95 v 28.3 is the latest as far as I know, but it is pretty intense and will even heat up my delidded cpu. I am satisfied that v 27.9 works good enough for my purposes.
I discovered the 1344K fft's on my own as being a good pointer toward a stable clock, but I also prefer to throw in 12K as well. Also if I can pass these then I can always pass the x264 tests as well..


----------



## Minusorange

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Zarich*
> 
> I see a lot of people hitting 4.5 with 1.25 to 1.26v. So 1.3 seems aweful to me.


Then sell your chip and buy a new one in the hopes you'll get above average

Besides if you look at Wizzie's list none of the top 10 have used Prime for benchmark

I also posted in wizzies thread suggesting we really need a unified verification process so we can make the results proper but got ignored so until there's a proper process for verifying stability which everyone adheres to I'd take all these results with a grain of salt as they're pretty much meaningless for comparison if the testing procedure is different for each test


----------



## Zarich

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *brandon88tube*
> 
> Man, some of these posts just irk me the more and more I see them. You should be lucky enough to even get that kind of overclock as there are quite a few less fortunate here who would love to get something like that. Just a FYI, I can't even get 4.4 @ 1.38V


Look man. I didn't mean to offend you. I have NEVER gotten anything that OC amazing like some people always seem to get. My last proc could only do 3.4ghz from 2.8. My video card can only add +40 on the core. My last video card wouldn't OC at all. It gets frustrated when you NEVER get that amazing OC.


----------



## brandon88tube

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Zarich*
> 
> Look man. I didn't mean to offend you. I have NEVER gotten anything that OC amazing like some people always seem to get. My last proc could only do 3.4ghz from 2.8. My video card can only add +40 on the core. My last video card wouldn't OC at all. It gets frustrated when you NEVER get that amazing OC.


You didn't offend me, I'm just saying that it's just like *fleetfeather* was saying in Darkwizzie's Haswell thread, that it seems most of the posts are turning into people complaining about poor overclocks. We all understand it sucks to have a bad overclock, but post all the info you can about your tests you've done etc. to try and get some help to better improve your "poor" chip rather than having most of the post being comprised of complaining.


----------



## Cyro999

I don't mind the posts complaining of poor overclocks, but it seems 80% of them are from people with average chips, lol

If everyone had a top 20% chip, that would just be the new "average" and then people who complain of average chips would do it at [email protected] instead of [email protected] It's arbitrary, which is why it's terrible to complain unless you're quite far below average.


----------



## BoredErica

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Minusorange*
> 
> Then sell your chip and buy a new one in the hopes you'll get above average
> 
> Besides if you look at Wizzie's list none of the top 10 have used Prime for benchmark
> 
> I also posted in wizzies thread suggesting we really need a unified verification process so we can make the results proper but got ignored so until there's a proper process for verifying stability which everyone adheres to I'd take all these results with a grain of salt as they're pretty much meaningless for comparison if the testing procedure is different for each test


I've had some issues I need to clear up, both on and off OCN so I didn't really respond yet. The idea makes sense but carrying it out is tricky. There are two problems which I can think of right now:

1. Nobody will ever agree on a unified stressing methedology which 99% of people will agree with. Stability is fickle. You can pass 12 hour Prime then fail the next hour of Prime. Or pass 12 hour Prime then fail BF4 when we would figure that Prime stresses a hell of a lot more than BF4. And this and that. That's what some people are claiming. For each test, there is somebody saying they ran the whole 9 yards and then it crashed on some other program they actually use. Some of the worst, troll-ridden arguments on my thread have been about stability. Even the word stability and its definition caused a lot of anger. At one point the trolling got so bad I was tempted to completely delete my thread and all 10,000 replies. They actually rattled my head, which is very uncommon. That's how bad it got. Mods got involved multiple times. If we can't even come to an agreement on what stability means, we'll have a hell of a time getting a unified process working. This subject is a religion to some people.

2. I'm already having to go out of my way to badger people to post their CPU results. Often I proactively ask them for the results. It's odd for the person begging for results to also turn around and demand the person run an assorted battery of tests for their own personal chart and data collection. Imagine if I told everybody in my chart to update to the newest method. I bet a sizable portion of people are not even on OCN.net anymore and most of the rest just don't want to bother. I understand the need for validation but sample size is just as important. I try to balance it but it's hard. I'm going to make followup PMs to members to check up on their OCs.


----------



## BoredErica

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Cyro999*
> 
> I don't mind the posts complaining of poor overclocks, but it seems 80% of them are from people with average chips, lol
> 
> If everyone had a top 20% chip, that would just be the new "average" and then people who complain of average chips would do it at [email protected] instead of [email protected] It's arbitrary, which is why it's terrible to complain unless you're quite far below average.


And that's the thing: People are like, wow, my chip isn't the top 10 percentile. Therefore, it's bad. No it's not, not statistically speaking, your analysis is flawed. But it's bad compared to the top 10 percentile. Well, ok, that kind of thinking doesn't get us anywhere. Most people are average or around average but they get disappointed with average. It's like average is the new poor and excellent is the new average.

Don't be disappointed with your CPU. I can almost guarentee you that you do not use your CPU as much as I do and if I have a hard time telling apart 100mhz OC, you will too. It's plenty fast and by the time you are CPU bottlenecked you needed a platform upgrade already. Don't let what others have drastically affect your contentment with your item. Because happiness isn't a destination. You'll get used to whatever you have and that will be the new normal. if you have 5ghz OC, 5ghz will be the new normal and you'll take it for granted.

If you want to spend yet more time tweaking and asking for help then keep going, if not, don't. But there's not much we can do to make your CPU magically better. Keep in mind combined, my thread and this thread, that's what, 13,000 posts? The amount of repetition we see from time to time is really quite hard to take in for some people, so they flip out. This is why some people ragequit my thread.


----------



## Zarich

So your saying my chip is average?
I guess it seems to be.. at stock it is running 1.125v


----------



## BoredErica

The median OC is 4.5ghz. If you manage to squeeze that out, plus or minus 100mhz I'd just call you average and call it a day. The people that get the right to really get mad about their OCs are the people with 4.3, 4.2ghz max OC after they've topped out their Vcore.


----------



## Minusorange

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Darkwizzie*
> 
> I've had some issues I need to clear up, both on and off OCN so I didn't really respond yet. The idea makes sense but carrying it out is tricky. There are two problems which I can think of right now:
> 
> 1. Nobody will every agree on a unified stressing methedology which 99% of people will agree with. Stability is fickle. You can pass 12 hour Prime then fail the next hour of Prime. Or pass 12 hour Prime then fail BF4 when we would figure that Prime stresses a hell of a lot more than BF4. And this and that. That's what some people are claiming. For each test, there is somebody saying they ran the whole 9 yards and then it crashed on some other program they actually use. Some of the worst, troll-ridden arguments on my thread have been about stability. Even the word stability and its definition caused a lot of anger. At one point the trolling got so bad I was tempted to completely delete my thread and all 10,000 replies. That's how bad it got. If we can't even come to an agreement on what stability means, we'll have a hell of a time getting a unified process working.
> 
> 2. I'm already having to go out of my way to badger people to post their CPU results. Often I proactively ask them for the results. It's odd for the person begging for results to also turn around and demand the person run an assorted battery of tests for their own personal chart and data collection. Imagine if I told everybody in my chart to update to the newest method. I bet a sizable portion of people are not even on OCN.net anymore and most of the rest just don't want to bother.


1. I understand what you're saying but surely we can all agree as adults on some form of procedure which says "yeah this is stable", it's your list so you can define the process yourself in order for people to be on the list. Trolls will be trolls and it's unfortunate it got to that point for you but it's good that you didn't

2. Then don't chase them I understand the list is your baby and you want to keep it up to date and get as much data as possible but if people aren't willing to provide the information you clearly ask for in your OP then don't include them and with it being your list, yes you can demand they run a certain set of tests to be included within the list

Say to get on your list you required a 24 testing period of say 6 x264, 4 hours prime 1344 and the other 14 hours just idling and general use. IF the user gets a BSOD after that 24 hour period it doesn't matter, the system passed the test to get on the list. If people want to troll for stability then let them it doesn't matter, the test was passed a fail after the test doesn't mean squat for the test. Likewise if a user fails at 23 hours, then it's a fail nothing more nothing less and certainly nothing to argue about

Right now it's just a mess, we have people claiming stability by avoid the more stressful tests which would likely cause instability (just look at your top 10 like I pointed out) and we have other people seeing your list and getting upset because they can't find stability running more stressful tests that others with higher OC's have avoided. We need to move away from this personal opinion of stability and have something unified so we can scientifically compare chips fairly and I actually think there'd be less trolling if a unified standard for stability was pushed here.


----------



## BoredErica

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Minusorange*
> 
> 1. I understand what you're saying but surely we can all agree as adults on some form of procedure which says "yeah this is stable", it's your list so you can define the process yourself in order for people to be on the list. Trolls will be trolls and it's unfortunate it got to that point for you but it's good that you didn't
> 
> 2. Then don't chase them I understand the list is your baby and you want to keep it up to date and get as much data as possible but if people aren't willing to provide the information you clearly ask for in your OP then don't include them and with it being your list, yes you can demand they run a certain set of tests to be included within the list
> 
> Say to get on your list you required a 24 testing period of say 6 x264, 4 hours prime 1344 and the other 14 hours just idling and general use. IF the user gets a BSOD after that 24 hour period it doesn't matter, the system passed the test to get on the list. If people want to troll for stability then let them it doesn't matter, the test was passed a fail after the test doesn't mean squat for the test. Likewise if a user fails at 23 hours, then it's a fail nothing more nothing less and certainly nothing to argue about
> 
> Right now it's just a mess, we have people claiming stability by avoid the more stressful tests which would likely cause instability (just look at your top 10 like I pointed out) and we have other people seeing your list and getting upset because they can't find stability running more stressful tests that others with higher OC's have avoided. We need to move away from this personal opinion of stability and have something unified so we can scientifically compare chips fairly and I actually think there'd be less trolling if a unified standard for stability was pushed here.


I'll sleep on it and talk about this later.


----------



## Derp

I agree with Minusorange. Not having a specific requirement that everyone needs to pass severely devalues the list.


----------



## Zarich

But then tell me. Is it truly okay to run 1.3vcore 24/7?


----------



## Cyro999

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Zarich*
> 
> But then tell me. Is it truly okay to run 1.3vcore 24/7?


Depends what you mean by ok









1.3 is somewhat tame


----------



## battlecryawesome

You could test your temp s using XTU benchmark. I was surprised at how hot it gets. The benchmark shows the cpu temp while running.


----------



## brandon88tube

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Zarich*
> 
> But then tell me. Is it truly okay to run 1.3vcore 24/7?


I would say you could probably run that up to 1.375 and not have an issue, but there is no real quick and easy way to test how much a cpu degrades over time from higher voltages.


----------



## Zarich

Well as long as I get 300years. I like to keep my procs around for a while.
I don't care if I don't get 500.


----------



## FtW 420

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Minusorange*
> 
> 1. I understand what you're saying but surely we can all agree as adults on some form of procedure which says "yeah this is stable", it's your list so you can define the process yourself in order for people to be on the list. Trolls will be trolls and it's unfortunate it got to that point for you but it's good that you didn't
> 
> 2. Then don't chase them I understand the list is your baby and you want to keep it up to date and get as much data as possible but if people aren't willing to provide the information you clearly ask for in your OP then don't include them and with it being your list, yes you can demand they run a certain set of tests to be included within the list
> 
> Say to get on your list you required a 24 testing period of say 6 x264, 4 hours prime 1344 and the other 14 hours just idling and general use. IF the user gets a BSOD after that 24 hour period it doesn't matter, the system passed the test to get on the list. If people want to troll for stability then let them it doesn't matter, the test was passed a fail after the test doesn't mean squat for the test. Likewise if a user fails at 23 hours, then it's a fail nothing more nothing less and certainly nothing to argue about
> 
> Right now it's just a mess, we have people claiming stability by avoid the more stressful tests which would likely cause instability (just look at your top 10 like I pointed out) and we have other people seeing your list and getting upset because they can't find stability running more stressful tests that others with higher OC's have avoided. We need to move away from this personal opinion of stability and have something unified so we can scientifically compare chips fairly and I actually think there'd be less trolling if a unified standard for stability was pushed here.


But then there would be more limited results, I ran the x264 20 loop test most are using for stability check in the overclocking thread, takes about 3 hours to complete that & that is longer than i would normally stability test for.
If the 24 hour battery of tests you speak of was a requirement I wouldn't even bother with it & less results in there.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *battlecryawesome*
> 
> You could test your temp s using XTU benchmark. I was surprised at how hot it gets. The benchmark shows the cpu temp while running.


I like this, the XTU benchmark is what I use for a stability check. In the OC thread I used XTU bench to find my XTU stable settings, once XTU bench stable then I ran some IBT max memory & 20 passes of x264 for the thread. Getting stable enough for 2 minutes of the XTU benchmark was stable for everything else I have run (including a month solid folding at 100% load).
Dunno if prime95 stable, 24 hours of torturing a cpu is something I don't do. Never needed to use it before to get an OC that never crashes.


----------



## Minusorange

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *FtW 420*
> 
> But then there would be more limited results, I ran the x264 20 loop test most are using for stability check in the overclocking thread, takes about 3 hours to complete that & that is longer than i would normally stability test for.
> If the 24 hour battery of tests you speak of was a requirement I wouldn't even bother with it & less results in there.


Why not ? And of course it would be everyones choice, however it's easy enough to do a 24 hour test, nobody is using their computer for 24 hours straight unless they're pulling an all nighter.

Surely it's more beneficial to run a set of tests with variety of intensities like suggested in order to find the best stability possible over standard usage so at least if software demands catch up to the full potential of the hardware you're set.

Would you call your system stable if you're using programs as demanding as prime and it crashes after your 3 hours, I would say 8 hours minimum would be fair for a stability test to compare with average daily use ?

This kind of stability standard whilst currently overkill is also future proofing your stability and is the same principle as manufacturers testing their products beyond recommend safety tolerances


----------



## FtW 420

Not everybody is a 'set an overclock & forget it' kinda guy though, I don't see any point in long stress tests when I frequently change hardware & clocks.
If setting an overclock that will not be touched for the next couple years, or using a rig for important work (don't want the boss screaming about the rig crashing after crunching data for 6 hours without a save) longer & more extensive stress testing becomes more important.
But I just don't see the point in extensive stress testing when I will be changing things the next day anyway. As long as I don't crash in the things I need some stability for, I call it stable for my needs.

The x264 20 pass test in the overclocking thread isn't that bad, about 3 hours & does require decent stability to pass. I'd actually prefer XTU bench (xtu stable is also x264 stable) since it is much faster yet & about the same difficulty as the x264 3 hour tests & some passes of IBT with max memory (IBT is still a killer on temps compared to those though, 70° in IBT compared to ~55° for x264 or XTU bench at the same speed).


----------



## battlecryawesome

Its been said for years to keep your loaded tems under 70c so your cpu wont degrade. and Prime95 NO.lol

I do like your style Ftw..









Oh I do run my pc for days or weeks at a time , people mine and file share , folding..


----------



## FtW 420

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *battlecryawesome*
> 
> Its been said for years to keep your loaded tems under 70c so your cpu wont degrade. and Prime95 NO.lol
> 
> I do like your style Ftw..
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Oh I do run my pc for days or weeks at a time , people mine and file share , folding..


I do that sometimes as well, I folded for the month when there was a staff team in the competition a while back. Brand new 3930k, stress tested for 15 minutes with XTU bench until XTU stable with temps I could live with, set er to folding & it went 30 days at 100% load without a hiccup.


----------



## error-id10t

I think people will find it hard to start doing this again, I for example haven't bothered updating anything from my end and I take little to no notice what people post as their stable clocks, as it doesn't matter to me.

If they'd post XTU Bench results and numbers then I'd be interested but they don't.

Secondly, I run my system in various "modes". Usually day to day it's now just running x41 @ 1.13v but when I want BF4 I raise it to x45 (would have to check the volts again) and if I want to bench, depending on the bench, it's above that.

So why not read it as a guide if you need one, it's not the bible.


----------



## Derp

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *FtW 420*
> 
> stress tested for 15 minutes with XTU bench .


How did you manage this? The bench is really short and I can't find a way to loop it. Unless you manually keep starting it after it ends?

ot; I find it amusing that most overclockers are against prime95 for stress testing haswell but OK with XTU. XTU bench *IS* prime95.


----------



## battlecryawesome

XTU is nasty, but what I like about it is that it shows your cpu temp , your right tho its the same.


----------



## FtW 420

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Derp*
> 
> How did you manage this? The bench is really short and I can't find a way to loop it. Unless you manually keep starting it after it ends?
> 
> ot; I find it amusing that most overclockers are against prime95 for stress testing haswell but OK with XTU. XTU bench *IS* prime95.


Not looping it, just testing to find a good clock & voltage that was within my temp limit, think i ran it twice back to back before it got to folding. I usually do a few passes of IBT max memory to make sure memory is OK as well.

Not against prime 95, if 1/2 hour - a couple hours was enough to determine stable it wouldn't be bad, but it really does have to run a long time to be effective.
XTU bench is like 2 minutes & while i'm sure it isn't as good overall as 24 hours + of prime95, 2 minutes of testing to be reasonably stable is a great start at least.


----------



## Cyro999

Quote:


> Not against prime 95, if 1/2 hour - a couple hours was enough to determine stable it wouldn't be bad, but it really does have to run a long time to be effective.


That's why i threw up prime27.9 fft 1344-1344 custom - it murdered my x264-"stable" clocks and gave me values that were much more solid if maybe slightly overkill for almost any load on vcore, i stopped running when i could pass an hour but that took a little doing. Not sure if it covers everything but if you're unsure about vcore, this seems to make you pretty sure


----------



## BoredErica

What settings do I put exactly? Altering size to change the stress of the test, it's somewhat similar to just using 28.3, don't you think?


----------



## Cyro999

Nah, it's far cooler than small FFT and 28.3 is a lot harder than the already "as hard as can be reasonably expected and probably a little overkill" test here

Prime27.9, go into advanced at top left and enable error checking and round off checking.

Go to options - torture test, and do this:



Not sure what length of time is best to use or if it's better to use >90% of available RAM or use in-place


----------



## BoredErica

Why 1344? Why not like 2000 or more? Seems like a very specific value.


----------



## error-id10t

I wouldn't use in-place as that grabs all the free RAM at the time, something launches/do something and you'll find yourself out of RAM instantly. 90% is a better option, still gives you that small gap.


----------



## Forceman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *error-id10t*
> 
> I wouldn't use in-place as that grabs all the free RAM at the time, something launches/do something and you'll find yourself out of RAM instantly. 90% is a better option, still gives you that small gap.


I think it is the other way around. If you are using "in-place" then it keeps stores all of the data in the same RAM block and just writes the new data over the old. You want that unchecked for it to cycle through the RAM.

I tried to confirm that on Google, but the best I could come up with was this:
Quote:


> If the "Run FFTs in-place" box is checked, then the results of the FFTs are stored over the FFT points. That basically means that it uses the same RAM area over and over and only uses enough to do the calculations. If the box is unchecked then Prime95 cycles through RAM as it runs through the tests and the total amount of RAM used is the value in "Memory to use (in MB)".


http://www.playtool.com/pages/prime95/prime95.html


----------



## Cyro999

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Darkwizzie*
> 
> Why 1344? Why not like 2000 or more? Seems like a very specific value.


Dunno, heard a bunch of times that 1344 was hard on vcore. People who were specifying an FFT lengh tended to use 1344 or ~1792.

I didn't see much point in experimenting (though it's good to do so) because 1344 on prime 27.9 hit exactly where i wanted (harder than x264 but not unreasonably so and didn't blow up temperatures)


----------



## Unknownm

I normally do 8-32768k 3 minute test and leave it 48 hours or when I'm out for the weekend. Generally that tells me I'm pretty stable


----------



## Cyro999

It's way hotter to accomplish the same thing though, which is kinda the point of using stuff like x264 and specific fft's


----------



## AmcieK

https://onedrive.live.com/redir?resid=AF9EC1DE3F35BF4C!214&authkey=!AMOVC2aJu7w-
cCY&v=3&ithint=photo%2c.jpg

https://onedrive.live.com/redir?resid=AF9EC1DE3F35BF4C!215&authkey=!AOeXH8ot_X16qh0&v=3&ithint=photo%2c.jpg

https://onedrive.live.com/redir?resid=AF9EC1DE3F35BF4C!216&authkey=!ADC6eMxooruevg8&v=3&ithint=photo%2c.jpg

http://i.imgur.com/P1mCZKg.jpg

Voltage as shown below 1.265 is unstable. At 4.5 goes but the temperature quickly jump over 90 and more such tension it is not enough for stability

After more than an hour test in aidzie64 temp came in to 76C. The above screen test with IBT temp 90C as shown in OCCT same. Fans twisted to the max.
After a long game of bf'a 4 can finish off times for the 70 but are rather momentary spikes rather than constant temperature.
Give up something else to do to beat these temperatures, bypassing download caps because knowing my luck I blew something: E
Can anything else out of it if it makes no sense to fight for the 100 or 200 MHz.


----------



## Cyro999

It's easy to get ~100c by ~1.2v using newer versions of linpack than the one that IBT uses, little sense basing an OC on temperatures from there IMO


----------



## mandrix

Prime 95 28.4 available now for you adventuresome testers.


----------



## ludkoto

So my latest OC since i put new cooler of my i5 4670k is:
4.4GHz stable for 3-4h in AIDA didn't have much time to test it longer








OC is:Cpu clock: 44x, Uncore: 40x, Vrin Override:Extream, Vrin:1.9v, Vcore:1.27v, Ring:1.12v. Temps are betwin 65-70C.

I am wondering should i drop some of the volts or the multipliers?


----------



## Zarich

Okay. Help me out cause I am hit with more confusion. After re-reading the OC guide I tried tweaking stuff.
I have found now that I can lower my vcore on 4.5ghz to 1.28 from 1.3 if I up my vring to 1.2 from 1.15.
Why is that? Also what is the risk to my processor by pushing my vring up that far.
Finally what does the vring actually do?


----------



## Cyro999

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Zarich*
> 
> Okay. Help me out cause I am hit with more confusion. After re-reading the OC guide I tried tweaking stuff.
> I have found now that I can lower my vcore on 4.5ghz to 1.28 from 1.3 if I up my vring to 1.2 from 1.15.
> Why is that? Also what is the risk to my processor by pushing my vring up that far.
> Finally what does the vring actually do?


V-ring is volts for the ring bus; more complicated than that, most people don't really know









1.2v on ring is pretty much fine. Probably a better OC if you can take 1.28/1.2 over 1.3/1.15


----------



## Zarich

okay,
Well I played for quite while. I can get 4.5ghz at 1.29 very stable with 1.8vin and 1.2vring. However, my cooler does not handle those temps well. For normal usage it is just fine. I can run just about anything without issue, but I ran small FFTs on prime95 and my temps were through the roof. hit the 90s on the main core before the cooler caught up, but wasn't willing to risk seeing if it would bring it down. The overall CPU hit 80c (mobo reading). Just felt too high and a bit risky too me.
So I am at 4.4ghz 1.24, 1.8 and 1.15. Not sure I need the 1.8 or 1.15 set in the bios as it defaults to 1.8 on auto and I seem to have no issues with the ring running at the default 1.05.

FYI the absolute best stability test I found was to run prime 95 for 10 minutes, switch to AIDA64 for 10 minutes and then immediately switch back to prime.

It would cause a crash when running straight prime or straight AIDA would not for over 20 minutes.


----------



## Cyro999

Quote:


> However, my cooler does not handle those temps well. For normal usage it is just fine. I can run just about anything without issue, but I ran small FFTs on prime95


Solution: Don't run small fft's on newest version of prime. If you want crazy temps there are better ways to put you at 100c than prime, avx2 linx is significantly hotter, no way you wouldn't throttle in it right now.

Take your temps from x264. If you want a more extreme test, do custom in prime version 27.9 and use fft lengh 1344-1344


----------



## Chemx

What are these on/of switches in gigabyte bios? For example if you look in the OP thread, on the first picture of bios and then CPU Base Clock row.


----------



## Cyro999

They are to do with switching settings instantly instead of having to wait for apply IIRC (not actually sure though)


----------



## Unknownm

Turbo is out the question , I wanted it for the super low idle temps. When I enable turbo it ups the uncore even though I have it selected at 34x. Found out from reading post that gigabyte boards lack a min-max uncore option. Anyway to get lower IDLE temps without loosing stability


----------



## Cyro999

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Unknownm*
> 
> Turbo is out the question , I wanted it for the super low idle temps. When I enable turbo it ups the uncore even though I have it selected at 34x. Found out from reading post that gigabyte boards lack a min-max uncore option. Anyway to get lower IDLE temps without loosing stability


You can use the 34x (8x-40x) option later, it's just better to use 33 while setting an oc for core etc


----------



## Zarich

With the switches. DON"T set on apply on the multiplier before setting the voltage. Yeah.. I froze in the bios doing that.


----------



## ludkoto

So this is my latest try to OC my CPU and i think CPU is not from the good once or either i am doing something wrong COing i am new to it thou.
I did :
Cpu clock at x44
Uncore is at x40
VCCIN is at 1.9v
Vcore is at 1.34v
Vring is at 1,2v
LLC is Extreme
Power saving only C3 is enabled and turbo at auto rest disabled.
I did 42x with 1.18 no idea why i need so much 44x.
It ran AIDA for 5h with no problems average temps are 73c-76c not very high i think.
What am i doing wrong or it is just CPU is bad and if someone could give me some advices or changes to do








Thanks


----------



## mandrix

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ludkoto*
> 
> So this is my latest try to OC my CPU and i think CPU is not from the good once or either i am doing something wrong COing i am new to it thou.
> I did :
> Cpu clock at x44
> Uncore is at x40
> VCCIN is at 1.9v
> Vcore is at 1.34v
> Vring is at 1,2v
> LLC is Extreme
> Power saving only C3 is enabled and turbo at auto rest disabled.
> I did 42x with 1.18 no idea why i need so much 44x.
> It ran AIDA for 5h with no problems average temps are 73c-76c not very high i think.
> What am i doing wrong or it is just CPU is bad and if someone could give me some advices or changes to do
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks


Usually all cpu's hit a point where the vcore has to be increased greater proportionately to hit the target OC, and it varies from cpu to cpu.
For example once mine goes past x45 it starts taking a lot more voltage. So it's probably just your cpu....but make sure x40 uncore is actually doing something for you, if not then you can reduce it and probably vring along with it.


----------



## Cyro999

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mandrix*
> 
> Usually all cpu's hit a point where the vcore has to be increased greater proportionately to hit the target OC, and it varies from cpu to cpu.
> For example once mine goes past x45 it starts taking a lot more voltage. So it's probably just your cpu....but make sure x40 uncore is actually doing something for you, if not then you can reduce it and probably vring along with it.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ludkoto*
> 
> So this is my latest try to OC my CPU and i think CPU is not from the good once or either i am doing something wrong COing i am new to it thou.
> I did :
> Cpu clock at x44
> Uncore is at x40
> VCCIN is at 1.9v
> Vcore is at 1.34v
> Vring is at 1,2v
> LLC is Extreme
> Power saving only C3 is enabled and turbo at auto rest disabled.
> I did 42x with 1.18 no idea why i need so much 44x.
> It ran AIDA for 5h with no problems average temps are 73c-76c not very high i think.
> What am i doing wrong or it is just CPU is bad and if someone could give me some advices or changes to do
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks


That point usually doesn't come at ~1.18vcore. I would re-validate the 4.2ghz OC with x264 (~5 pass, it's in the haswell overclocking thread with statistics OP on OCN) and shoot for 4.3ghz at ~0.03-0.06vcore higher using vrin 0.6 above vcore always


----------



## mandrix

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Cyro999*
> 
> That point usually doesn't come at ~1.18vcore. I would re-validate the 4.2ghz OC with x264 (~5 pass, it's in the haswell overclocking thread with statistics OP on OCN) and shoot for 4.3ghz at ~0.03-0.06vcore higher using vrin 0.6 above vcore always


I would have said the same thing before Haswell....but all I have to go by is what people post. But I have seen quite some posts where much more vcore than I would expect is being used for less than x45 OC.


----------



## Cyro999

Quote:


> I would have said the same thing before Haswell....but all I have to go by is what people post. But I have seen quite some posts where much more vcore than I would expect is being used for less than x45 OC.


Lot of people are few hundred mhz below average, but a lot also throw way more vcore than actually needed


----------



## ludkoto

KK guys i will try again tomarow the x42 and try the x43 and test the cache i gues (how do you propose to test it thou with AIDA or somethin else i mean test only the cache or cache +somethin else).


----------



## Cyro999

You can just leave cache at 33x, 1.15v until you're done overclocking the core and are stable, that way if you change a setting and it breaks you can say 100% that it's cache instability


----------



## Jedson3614

I had to set my uncore to 35 with 4.2 core clock, that is larger than sins 500 mhz gap, will I see a performance hit, or instability with that large of a gap ? I woke up in the AM today finding your pc has recovered from a error, meaning it probably bsod while lowering to idle values. So i set my system agent back to auto and uncore from 37 to 35, hopefully will help


----------



## Cyro999

Quote:


> I had to set my uncore to 35 with 4.2 core clock, that is larger than sins 500 mhz gap, will I see a performance hit, or instability with that large of a gap ?


No, not really. 50x/33x works fine and outperforms 48x/48x for basically everything. ~33x uncore while ocing other stuff, ~40x later works fine. Do you really have to lower it below that, though? I didn't see anyone have any troubles getting 40x, really


----------



## ludkoto

So guys i need some tips how to test only the core clock. the uncore and so on.
Do i have to start OCing with LLC at extreme and disable the power savings or just set the core clock and the vcore and try to test it with aida(CPU and FPU test or test the cache and ram too) or somethin?
Strangly i don't get problems with temps.
I feel like i am doing something wrong








My only good OC is x43 with 1,23vcore 1.83vccin


----------



## Jedson3614

IDK 35 its stable 37 or 38 which would be about 300-500 isn't stable, it bsods randomly at times. 35 seems fine though and my question was is 35 x uncore bad ? with 4.2 ghz, I am wondering if i may need to increase uncore voltage to raise it slightly. My question was is it worth it to try and go higher or is 35x okay, and do most peopel even try and change uncore ?


----------



## Cyro999

Quote:


> So guys i need some tips how to test only the core clock. the uncore and so on.


Simple, just test core clock in a way that uncore can't be a problem, then only test uncore when core etc is stable so that the only thing that can throw errors from a test you've done, desktop stuff, games etc is uncore
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jedson3614*
> 
> IDK 35 its stable 37 or 38 which would be about 300-500 isn't stable, it bsods randomly at times. 35 seems fine though and my question was is 35 x uncore bad ? with 4.2 ghz, I am wondering if i may need to increase uncore voltage to raise it slightly. My question was is it worth it to try and go higher or is 35x okay, and do most peopel even try and change uncore ?


35x is fine, you should manually set volts though. See what you can do on ~1.15-1.2v set


----------



## Jedson3614

I did set 1.15 manually but stable at 35x is good anything higher its unstable and bsod randomly ? any tips, memory is 1866 mhz down clocked to 1600 mhz.


----------



## MrMD

So i have a 4670k and a G1 sniper z 87 board running on a 212 evo

At stock(with turbo enabled) my bios shows the Cpu vcore at 1.069

Am i right in assuming, putting the vcore manually to 1.2 and the core multipliers to 42x would be a good starting point to begin OC'ing and finding stablity?,4.2-4.4 is the range of im hoping to be able to achieve

fwiw under IBT at stock im getting temps around 55-60c(max)


----------



## Cyro999

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MrMD*
> 
> So i have a 4670k and a G1 sniper z 87 board running on a 212 evo
> 
> At stock(with turbo enabled) my bios shows the Cpu vcore at 1.069
> 
> Am i right in assuming, putting the vcore manually to 1.2 and the core multipliers to 42x would be a good starting point to begin OC'ing and finding stablity?,4.2-4.4 is the range of im hoping to be able to achieve
> 
> fwiw under IBT at stock im getting temps around 55-60c(max)


Grab x264 from haswell overclocking thread with statistics (for testing) and try:

1.23vcore set
1.85vrin
vrin llc max or 1-2 levels down
33x cache/uncore/ring @ 1.15v

^manual volts

start at ~44x core multiplier, adjust it up/down without changing volts til you're stable. That's the best starting point i think you can really do with haswell


----------



## ludkoto

Is it more stable to try OC trough the base clock (and what values whould i put for base clock) or do it the standart way?


----------



## Cyro999

Standard way


----------



## mandrix

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Cyro999*
> 
> Lot of people are few hundred mhz below average, but a lot also throw way more vcore than actually needed


No argument there.


----------



## lantis

Just wanted to throw my results in the ring for more data points.
4770k w/ H80i AIO Water cooler
Overclocked to 4.4Ghz

VRIN LLC - Extreme
VRIN External Override - 1.7V
Vcore - 1.233V
Ring voltage - 1.15V

Idle - 32*C
Typical Gaming Load - 59*C
Aida64 Stress Test - 83*C


----------



## mandrix

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lantis*
> 
> Just wanted to throw my results in the ring for more data points.
> 4770k w/ H80i AIO Water cooler
> Overclocked to 4.4Ghz
> 
> VRIN LLC - Extreme
> VRIN External Override - 1.7V
> Vcore - 1.233V
> Ring voltage - 1.15V
> 
> Idle - 32*C
> Typical Gaming Load - 59*C
> Aida64 Stress Test - 83*C


Nice.
Welcome to OCN!


----------



## gpcola

Hi









On Gigabyte boards, is there any way to set turbo cache frequency other than by using the 35 multiplier which, at 47 turbo multi on the cpu, equates to a 40 turboed cache multi on my system?

I liked the fact that the cache frequency is adaptive when set at 35 but don't want to end up bottle-necking my cpu in any way so have set the cache to 44 to keep within 300mhz of the cpu. I see however that then fixes the frequency at 4400mhz rather than it being adaptive like my cpu frequency.

I'd like to save energy if at all possible but not at the expense of performance.

I have a z87x-ud4h and 4770k.

Might as well throw my results in while I'm here:

cpu: 4.7ghz at 1.244v
cache: 4.4ghz at 1.215v
32c idle / 60ish load on custom water - AIDA64 with FPUs gets to 68c


----------



## Alxx

Haswell Cache has twice the bandwith than Ivy bridge. That means it is not a must to have a high cache frequency. The Performance gain is very little if you compare lets say x38 to x42. Very few applications and mostly benchmarks will profit from higher cache frequency. Gain is like 1-2%.
Disadvantage is that it makes it more difficult to become an OC stable if you OC cores and cache at the same time.
Cache frequency of 3800 or 3900 Mhz is fast enough for most OC scenarios. Some peole even use a lower cache frequency.
A high uncore ratio can bring stability when it comes to very high OC like 5000 Ghz.

With Gigabyte it is either 8-40 when OC or you can set a fixed cache frequency like x40 for instance.


----------



## gpcola

Thanks Alxx - I thought that it wasn't necessary to have a 1:1 cache/cpu relationship but that you ought to keep within 300-500mhz of the cpu frequency as stated by the OP? I've seen the 300mhz figure quoted by a number of sources. With a 700mhz gap between the two am I likely to lose much?

Actually thinking about it - what app should I use to get an idea of the actual performance difference?

My usage can be very varied - from media consumption / creation, rendering and gaming, to basic office stuff. I can imagine, from what you've said, that I'll not even notice it in most, if any, of those scenarios but it would be nice to be able to pin it down to a number somehow.


----------



## Forceman

Several people have tested cache speed (Darkwizzle did some of the most intensive) and found there is really no performance difference even at very large disparities (like 45/33). You can see some small differences in synthetic tests, but in real world there is basically no difference. One extra multiplier on the core is worth 5 or more extra multipliers on the cache/uncore (you are better off with 45/33 than 44/40, for example). Check out the Haswell over clocking with statistics thread for the test results.

http://www.overclock.net/t/1411077/haswell-overclocking-thread-with-statistics/


----------



## gpcola

Thanks Forceman







- that thread answered my question perfectly. The power saving + reduced ring bus voltage necessary for 40x is more important to me than a _potential_ 2 second drop in 7zip compression time. Pretty much everything else I do looks like it gains nothing from an increase in cache frequency.


----------



## mandrix

The main testing app where I've seen uncore make a difference consistently -but not a huge amount- is benching with IXTU. Also I hit a flat out wall at 39x uncore regardless of whether the core clock is x45 or x49, but that's probably different for each chip. So I tend to run mine about x36 uncore mostly.


----------



## gpcola

Thanks Mandrix but I probably won't bother doing any testing now after reading Darkwizzles thread - there were statistics in there for most every application I use already.

My experience with cache frequency was that when overclocking the core - at all - required a bump in cache voltage unless I dropped it below stock. To keep my cache at the stock 40x with 47x core I needed to add 150mV (total 1.2v) to the cache voltage for stability - that is more voltage than I needed to add to the core (added 140mV - total 1.244v).

I struggled with this until I realised I could test the cache on its own using AIDA64.


----------



## ludkoto

I gues i will stick with 4.3ghz 1.23v i tried 4.5ghz few times got to 1.35 not stable and i gave up.
Maybe i will try latter when i get new PSU. I gues i got the worst i5 there is QQ


----------



## cfcboy

Stumbled across this excellent guide after having a bit of hassle with my 4670k.

I wonder if someone could help point me in the right direction with a couple of issues I seem to be getting out of my cpu?

Ok so the issue im having is micro stuttering in games, its pretty bad







Lets take Metro Last Night for example, quite an intensive system usage game but my fps breezes through at 120+ fps. But when something kicks off, like loud explosion or sudden big scene I will get a huge cpu lag spike for a millisecond. I get this in all my games including Tomb Raider, Far Cry 3, Thief, etc etc. In BF4 using mantle it goes through the roof, the yellow cpu spike (shown via the ingame perf graph) will hit and completely freeze my system for a split second. Obviously when your getting such high fps its quite disheartening to see all these darn stutters/spikes.

So my system is such:

Board: MSI Z87-G45
Bios: Version 1.7
VGA: Gigabyte R9 290 4GB
Intel Core [email protected] Stock
MEM: Gskill 2x4gb
HDD: Samsung 840 256gb SSD
PSU: Novatech 750Watt Power Station V2 Black Edition 80 plus bronze
COOLER: Artic v7 rev 2
Windows 8.1

All latest drivers, gpu using 14.2 beta

Ive literally gone through everything i can think off until someone mentioned it could be some of the settings in bios. So I turned off my C-State and the stutter seems to have halved, good result so far! But im thinking there must be some otherthing holding this back like the voltage, speeds, ring or somekind of setting thats giving me these stutters and creating a bottlekneck which is causing these issues.

I did OC my cpu and seemed stable when running normal stuff but still got stutter:

Core - 4.4
Ratio - Dynamic
Ring - 4.1
XMP Enabled @ 9-9-9-9-24 1.5v
Dram - Link
Core Voltage Mode - Adaptive
Core Voltage - 1.180
Ring Mode - Adaptive
Ring Voltage - 1.100
VR eff - Disabled

Any advice on the settings that could help would be greatly appreciated. Ive been searching day in and day out and still not found a fix


----------



## gpcola

I can't really comment on why you'd have that cpu spiking _all_ the time, however when using the 14.2 drivers I can definately relate and suggest you revert to the current 'stable' version instead. I have a 7970 and in BF4 with 14.2 drivers cpu spikes were horrible. I reverted back to 13.12 because it was so bad. The fps increase (perhaps 5fps) I gained due to mantle was more than negated through cpu lag. I honestly don't think those mantle drivers are ready for prime-time yet though it could just be because I don't have an R9.


----------



## cfcboy

ok let me give them a go and see if games become more stable. will report back


----------



## Horsemama1956

Ring voltage seems low for 4.1Ghz uncore, no? I haven't noticed a difference between 34 and a higher setting. Try ditching adaptive and setting everything in stone.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ludkoto*
> 
> I gues i will stick with 4.3ghz 1.23v i tried 4.5ghz few times got to 1.35 not stable and i gave up.
> Maybe i will try latter when i get new PSU. I gues i got the worst i5 there is QQ


Is your setup for gaming? Still with the 450? Stock would probably be fine tbh, unless you're doing something else.


----------



## Ignoarints

Hello, new to the forums but I've used the OP in this thread (along with two other guides) to help me with my first serious overclocking venture for a few weeks now.

I have an i5-4670k and a Gigabyte Z87x-UD4H mobo.

I delidded my cpu to great success with regards to heat reduction (~20 degrees). I've gotten it up to 4.7 GHz within reasonable temperatures but with what I am thinking are somewhat unreasonable vcores.

Currently I am completely stable at 1.35 vcore at 4.5 GHz. The tests I use (usually in this order) are P95 Blend briefly, XTU, IBT, P95 small FFT for a long time, AIDA 64 (combined and FPU separate). "Real" testing basically involves BF4 and Planetside 2. Temperatures are in the mid 70's maximum, 50-60 under non-synthetic full load use.

I know that vcore is technically within rough estimates, but after viewing charts of user submitted values it seems awfully high. But it gets worse with higher clock speeds. 4.6 GHz requires 1.40 vcore at minimum, and 4.7 GHz requires 1.45 or 1.46. I want to stay out of the 1.4's in general.

This is uncore multiplier set to 35 (the lowest I can go, setting it to 34 makes it run at 4.0 GHz uncore for some reason). For stability at lower vcore I've tried up to 1.3 cache voltage to no effect and up to 2.15 vrin (vrin has been important for stability but hasn't ever allowed me to lower my vcore, currently it is 1.90v). LLC is set to extreme, all C states are off for the purpose of overclocking until I'm done. I also messed with the PCH voltage just to see but it seemed to have no effect and is back to auto.

Basically I can live with 4.5 GHz as it's already blazing fast, and if it has to be at 1.35 vcore so be it. My temperatures seem very, very good at the vcores I have to run at so far. For example below is P95 blend on 1.45 vcore early on. IBT puts it solidly into the mid 80's, however all I have is a Thermaltake 2.0 Performer and not much else going on for cooling (old Antec 300 case, etc). So as far as temps go, I'm very pleased.



My main question I guess, is there anything else I should be doing here to get more GHz per vcore volt? Like I said I'm new to "serious" overclocking like this so I wouldn't be shocked if I forgot some obvious setting somewhere that's messing all this up.


----------



## Cyro999

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ignoarints*
> 
> Hello, new to the forums but I've used the OP in this thread (along with two other guides) to help me with my first serious overclocking venture for a few weeks now.
> 
> I have an i5-4670k and a Gigabyte Z87x-UD4H mobo.
> 
> I delidded my cpu to great success with regards to heat reduction (~20 degrees). I've gotten it up to 4.7 GHz within reasonable temperatures but with what I am thinking are somewhat unreasonable vcores.
> 
> Currently I am completely stable at 1.35 vcore at 4.5 GHz. The tests I use (usually in this order) are P95 Blend briefly, XTU, IBT, P95 small FFT for a long time, AIDA 64 (combined and FPU separate). "Real" testing basically involves BF4 and Planetside 2. Temperatures are in the mid 70's maximum, 50-60 under non-synthetic full load use.
> 
> I know that vcore is technically within rough estimates, but after viewing charts of user submitted values it seems awfully high. But it gets worse with higher clock speeds. 4.6 GHz requires 1.40 vcore at minimum, and 4.7 GHz requires 1.45 or 1.46. I want to stay out of the 1.4's in general.
> 
> This is uncore multiplier set to 35 (the lowest I can go, setting it to 34 makes it run at 4.0 GHz uncore for some reason). For stability at lower vcore I've tried up to 1.3 cache voltage to no effect and up to 2.15 vrin (vrin has been important for stability but hasn't ever allowed me to lower my vcore, currently it is 1.90v). LLC is set to extreme, all C states are off for the purpose of overclocking until I'm done. I also messed with the PCH voltage just to see but it seemed to have no effect and is back to auto.
> 
> Basically I can live with 4.5 GHz as it's already blazing fast, and if it has to be at 1.35 vcore so be it. My temperatures seem very, very good at the vcores I have to run at so far. For example below is P95 blend on 1.45 vcore early on. IBT puts it solidly into the mid 80's, however all I have is a Thermaltake 2.0 Performer and not much else going on for cooling (old Antec 300 case, etc). So as far as temps go, I'm very pleased.
> 
> 
> 
> My main question I guess, is there anything else I should be doing here to get more GHz per vcore volt? Like I said I'm new to "serious" overclocking like this so I wouldn't be shocked if I forgot some obvious setting somewhere that's messing all this up.


Looks like you have most of it down, two things though:

You need cpu-z 1.64.0, not later, to show your actual vcore. Later versions display the VID sensor on many boards including this one, which is different from load vcore. Alternatively, hwinfo is a good program. It has a working sensor too - you need to scroll down to "Vcore" though, and not "core VID".

You might be able to cut down a little if you narrow down your stress testing, x264 and maybe prime custom only fft 1344-1344 should be able to get you stable or close enough to where you can make a slight adjustment like +0.01vcore and be good

Aside from that: Just silicon lottery. Your chip looks like ~100mhz below average


----------



## Ignoarints

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Cyro999*
> 
> Looks like you have most of it down, two things though:
> 
> You need cpu-z 1.64.0, not later, to show your actual vcore. Later versions display the VID sensor on many boards including this one, which is different from load vcore. Alternatively, hwinfo is a good program. It has a working sensor too - you need to scroll down to "Vcore" though, and not "core VID".
> 
> You might be able to cut down a little if you narrow down your stress testing, x264 and maybe prime custom only fft 1344-1344 should be able to get you stable or close enough to where you can make a slight adjustment like +0.01vcore and be good
> 
> Aside from that: Just silicon lottery. Your chip looks like ~100mhz below average


Thanks, I had a feeling it might have been a "that's just how it is" situation. I didn't know that about cpu-z though. Before I was considering measuring the voltage with the contacts on the mobo (I'm assuming that is the most accurate measurement I can acquire?).

Since there isn't a whole lot I can do, is there a general consensus on longevity of a low 1.4 vcore? Temperatures don't seem to be an issue at that level but 1.4 volts seems incredibly high to me but I have virtually zero experience with newer Intel stuff.

Edit: And lets say my VID is 1.4, but my vcore is 1.36 (just making up numbers here). Is the vcore the number I should really be interested in or is VID as important?


----------



## Cyro999

Quote:


> Before I was considering measuring the voltage with the contacts on the mobo (I'm assuming that is the most accurate measurement I can acquire?).


Yea, most accurate. The sensor is very close though - you just need the actual sensor, not the VID that some stuff like newer cpu-z shows

You'd want actual voltage, not VID. VID is just a number, voltage is.. the actual voltage running through chip

Longevity for 1.4v.. If it's cool and being used for gaming etc, with delid and i5 (~10c cooler than i7 under 8thread load) i'd say honestly go for it. It's not the crazy stuffs, i've seen people running 1.47, 1.5, not only that but priming etc small fft on them. Long term data, there's not so much - you can ask in the haswell overclocking thread with statistics, but if you're willing to accept chance of having to raise volts a little or drop OC in the future to safer level, it should be fine, AFAIK. I wouldn't use it for 100% cpu load 24/7 for years, but actual gaming etc is far from that.

There's a rise of ~0.02v over what you set, though - so setting 1.38vcore in bios would give ~1.4 load. Given that, i would likely stick to your 4.5 which requires ~1.36-1.375


----------



## Ignoarints

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Cyro999*
> 
> Yea, most accurate. The sensor is very close though - you just need the actual sensor, not the VID that some stuff like newer cpu-z shows
> 
> You'd want actual voltage, not VID. VID is just a number, voltage is.. the actual voltage running through chip
> 
> Longevity for 1.4v.. If it's cool and being used for gaming etc, with delid and i5 (~10c cooler than i7 under 8thread load) i'd say honestly go for it. It's not the crazy stuffs, i've seen people running 1.47, 1.5, not only that but priming etc small fft on them. Long term data, there's not so much - you can ask in the haswell overclocking thread with statistics, but if you're willing to accept chance of having to raise volts a little or drop OC in the future to safer level, it should be fine, AFAIK. I wouldn't use it for 100% cpu load 24/7 for years, but actual gaming etc is far from that.
> 
> There's a rise of ~0.02v over what you set, though - so setting 1.38vcore in bios would give ~1.4 load. Given that, i would likely stick to your 4.5 which requires ~1.36-1.375


I know it's just a 100 mhz but I'd like to run at 4.6 for whatever reason. I hardly keep processors for more than a year or two anyways, but that was also with AMD usually which seems like it was easier on the sockets and reusing motherboards. I'll check what my vcore really is and go from there. My temps seem good even at 1.45/1.46 so I'll see if I can pull 4.6 GHz stable out of 1.40 or so flat. But thanks for answering the main question that was really what I didn't know (if there was anything else major I could do)

Also I won't mind being a long term 1.4 volt case study


----------



## ludkoto

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Horsemama1956*
> 
> Ring voltage seems low for 4.1Ghz uncore, no? I haven't noticed a difference between 34 and a higher setting. Try ditching adaptive and setting everything in stone.
> Is your setup for gaming? Still with the 450? Stock would probably be fine tbh, unless you're doing something else.


Yeah my set up is for gaming and the normal stuff the 450 still works prety fine for now planing to buy gtx 760oc from gygabite no money for eng gmae stuff









I managed to get 2 profiles stable for 8h 43x and 45x
Profile 1:multi x43, vcore 1.23, uncore x41, vring 1.18-1.2 (forgot coz i was testing 4.5 till now)
LLC extreme, Vin 1.9v (i am sure that i can drop it abit here with more testing), power saving:C3 enabled and turbo on auto.

Profile 2:multi x45, vcore 1.35 (1.33 work but for like 5h only), uncore x40, vring 1.2,
LLC extreme, Vin 2v (i don't think i can drop it coz that how i got stable on 1.35v), all power savings are auto only C3 enabled.
Now using the x45 to see how it works with some games.
And i am gonna buy new more powerful PSU would it efect the OC planng to buy a modular 750W Corsair PSU.

What you guys think


----------



## givmedew

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cfcboy*
> 
> Stumbled across this excellent guide after having a bit of hassle with my 4670k.
> 
> I wonder if someone could help point me in the right direction with a couple of issues I seem to be getting out of my cpu?
> 
> Ok so the issue im having is micro stuttering in games, its pretty bad
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lets take Metro Last Night for example, quite an intensive system usage game but my fps breezes through at 120+ fps. But when something kicks off, like loud explosion or sudden big scene I will get a huge cpu lag spike for a millisecond. I get this in all my games including Tomb Raider, Far Cry 3, Thief, etc etc. In BF4 using mantle it goes through the roof, the yellow cpu spike (shown via the ingame perf graph) will hit and completely freeze my system for a split second. Obviously when your getting such high fps its quite disheartening to see all these darn stutters/spikes.
> 
> So my system is such:
> 
> Board: MSI Z87-G45
> Bios: Version 1.7
> VGA: Gigabyte R9 290 4GB
> Intel Core [email protected] Stock
> MEM: Gskill 2x4gb
> HDD: Samsung 840 256gb SSD
> PSU: Novatech 750Watt Power Station V2 Black Edition 80 plus bronze
> COOLER: Artic v7 rev 2
> Windows 8.1
> 
> All latest drivers, gpu using 14.2 beta
> 
> Ive literally gone through everything i can think off until someone mentioned it could be some of the settings in bios. So I turned off my C-State and the stutter seems to have halved, good result so far! But im thinking there must be some otherthing holding this back like the voltage, speeds, ring or somekind of setting thats giving me these stutters and creating a bottlekneck which is causing these issues.
> 
> I did OC my cpu and seemed stable when running normal stuff but still got stutter:
> 
> Core - 4.4
> Ratio - Dynamic
> Ring - 4.1
> XMP Enabled @ 9-9-9-9-24 1.5v
> Dram - Link
> Core Voltage Mode - Adaptive
> Core Voltage - 1.180
> Ring Mode - Adaptive
> Ring Voltage - 1.100
> VR eff - Disabled
> 
> Any advice on the settings that could help would be greatly appreciated. Ive been searching day in and day out and still not found a fix


This has worked for people...

not sure if this is the exact tool I used but I think it is... check it before you download and maybe do some searching on overclock.net about it

http://www.coderbag.com/Programming-C/Disable-CPU-Core-Parking-Utility


----------



## BrainSplatter

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ludkoto*
> 
> I gues i will stick with 4.3ghz 1.23v i tried 4.5ghz few times got to 1.35 not stable and i gave up.
> Maybe i will try latter when i get new PSU. I gues i got the worst i5 there is QQ


Oh, don't worry. My 4770K is actually worse, lol. I need about 1.25v for 4.2Ghz. It's actually by far the worst overclocking CPU in my OC history. And I am overclocking since Celeron 300A to 450Mhz times







. Man, that was some easy 50% overclock and all u needed was the stock cooler


----------



## Ignoarints

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Cyro999*
> 
> Yea, most accurate. The sensor is very close though - you just need the actual sensor, not the VID that some stuff like newer cpu-z shows
> 
> You'd want actual voltage, not VID. VID is just a number, voltage is.. the actual voltage running through chip
> 
> Longevity for 1.4v.. If it's cool and being used for gaming etc, with delid and i5 (~10c cooler than i7 under 8thread load) i'd say honestly go for it. It's not the crazy stuffs, i've seen people running 1.47, 1.5, not only that but priming etc small fft on them. Long term data, there's not so much - you can ask in the haswell overclocking thread with statistics, but if you're willing to accept chance of having to raise volts a little or drop OC in the future to safer level, it should be fine, AFAIK. I wouldn't use it for 100% cpu load 24/7 for years, but actual gaming etc is far from that.
> 
> There's a rise of ~0.02v over what you set, though - so setting 1.38vcore in bios would give ~1.4 load. Given that, i would likely stick to your 4.5 which requires ~1.36-1.375


I got it stable at 1.385 VID so far for 4.6, since you opened my eyes on what real vcore is now that I'm checking for it that comes out to 1.404 vcore under load. The next "step" up is 1.416, then 1.428 and I didn't want to be at either of those. If it ends up being truly stable under non synthetic use I'll probably keep this permanently. The good side of it, at least, is I can't break 80C under any type of testing I know of to create heat (P95 small fft, IBT, AIDA64 FPU only) and so far under full load for gaming I hit very low 60's max during a few hours.

I'll see how it goes


----------



## ludkoto

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BrainSplatter*
> 
> Oh, don't worry. My 4770K is actually worse, lol. I need about 1.25v for 4.2Ghz. It's actually by far the worst overclocking CPU in my OC history. And I am overclocking since Celeron 300A to 450Mhz times
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> . Man, that was some easy 50% overclock and all u needed was the stock cooler


To tell you the truth 4.3ghz works best for me i am not aiming for some crazy OC just got interested in overcloacking since i got the i5 now gonna try how this 4.5ghz is thinking to try 4.7 just for the test to see how much vcore would i need i am guesing its over 1.4 but gonna try it this weekend









I don't think i can lower volts on my 4.5 or atleast i am not sure how


----------



## Cyro999

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ignoarints*
> 
> I got it stable at 1.385 VID so far for 4.6, since you opened my eyes on what real vcore is now that I'm checking for it that comes out to 1.404 vcore under load. The next "step" up is 1.416, then 1.428 and I didn't want to be at either of those. If it ends up being truly stable under non synthetic use I'll probably keep this permanently. The good side of it, at least, is I can't break 80C under any type of testing I know of to create heat (P95 small fft, IBT, AIDA64 FPU only) and so far under full load for gaming I hit very low 60's max during a few hours.
> 
> I'll see how it goes


Linpack is hotter, ~205gflops @4ghz. IBT "only" getting like 120 is super easy on the cpu in comparison

Also, the sensor only updates in those steps, like what you said. The voltage will change, so you can have 1.41v, it can just only display as 1.404 or 1.416 for example

Looks like good OC though! I've been sat back on 4.5 profile with HT at only 1.245vid, because 4.6-4.7 is just really awkward for me to get stable. Seems to want me to add like 0.08v to go to 4.6, which is really odd because i had some success with 4.6+4.7 without ht on far less vcores. Gotta give it some more testing


----------



## thrgk

whats the quick way of testing CPU OC, x264? how do I run it, and how long is a good "test" time.


----------



## Forceman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *thrgk*
> 
> whats the quick way of testing CPU OC, x264? how do I run it, and how long is a good "test" time.


That or Prime95 using the custom 1344K FFT length. 10 passes of x264 should give you a good idea, or an hour of Prime. Chances are if it is bad it'll fail in the first 10 minutes or so of Prime. The Intel Extreme Tuning Utility benchmark (not the stress test) is probably the fastest if you just want a quick 2 minute check - it'll get you in the ballpark at least.


----------



## st3f

Having probs on the UD4H with some Teamgroup Vulcan 2400Mhz CL10 memory. Using either the XMP profile or manually setting divider, timings and voltage, the system crashes with HCI memtest. However the same memory with the same settings runs fine on my Z77X-UP4. Should I try upping the voltages for the system agent and CPU I/O digital and analog?


----------



## Cyro999

Try giving it a tiny bit more voltage, like 0.03. If it still doesn't work, you can try those.

Do it with CPU at stock first, if it works at stock but not OC it's easier to address and attribute to IMC


----------



## st3f

Tried with 0.03 extra volts on the RAM (so 1.68V) - that didn't work). Then added 0.021v to the system agent and 0.02v to the analog and digital i/o volts, and that seems to have stabilised it. At least no crashes on 300% coverage with memtest, which was impossible before. Slightly disappointed that this board needed so much tweaking to get something so simple going!


----------



## Cyro999

If it was fixed by SA/IO volts, that's the IMC on the CPU being unable to deal with modules/frequency/timing/etc - the only way it could be fault of the board is if the board does not increase those voltages automatically - which some people might not want, so it's a little understandable to me though annoying


----------



## st3f

Oh yes, I see... Does that bode badly for this CPU's oc ability, then? Or would the memory controller be independent of that?


----------



## Cyro999

It's independent. Many on Haswell chips can handle 2400mhz or even higher with no adjustment, looks like yours just needed a nudge~


----------



## Johny Boy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Cyro999*
> 
> It's independent. Many on Haswell chips can handle 2400mhz or even higher with no adjustment, looks like yours just needed a nudge~


With that i would like to know how far can memory OC be stable with clocked haswell.So what should we all look for memory Oc'ing on haswell.....hit me up with something good cyro999


----------



## Cyro999

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Johny Boy*
> 
> With that i would like to know how far can memory OC be stable with clocked haswell.So what should we all look for memory Oc'ing on haswell.....hit me up with something good cyro999


I can do 2400 with no adjustment (auto), my RAM hits wall around 2500 so can't test higher, friend is at 2800c12 though and could run 3k, he is a bit crazy with the voltages though. I think most haswell chips can handle 2400-2800 with no or reasonable adjustments. It's by far the best dual channel ddr3 memory controller out there

His 2800c12 was prime27.9 blend stable i believe, overkill stress testing so definitely stable and not "stable"


----------



## ludkoto

Guys i got a very silly and of to[pic question but you guys know much so i thought to ask








I am gonna buy GB GTX 760OC 2gb GPU but my PSU is kinda week 430W and i got money only for the GPU atm. So would it be a problem for the GPU with this PSU in the specs of the GPU says that it 500W system PSU the GPU it self uses 170W i think saw it in Nvidia page.
So aither i can buy the PSU first or the GPU can buy both atm would i mess up the GPU with the low power PSU?


----------



## Cyro999

A 4670k at 1.3vcore plus a 760 @1.212v (max volts you can set unless you're doing crazy enthusiast things that you 99% probably won't be doing if you have to ask these questions) ~

You wouldn't have any troubles with power draw. It's way short of being a problem for a quality 430w unit, it's pretty much exactly where you want it for efficiency reasons.

If you have a quality 430w unit or a trash one is another matter. GPU pages have to take into account terrible PSU's because most people don't know anything about power supplies.


----------



## ludkoto

I will probably buy new PSU next month so i am asking to know would i dmg the GPU for a month i will try not to push the system at all i wanna buy the damn gpu so i don't waist the money on somewthin else








PSU now is:
http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16817104046

Oh 430W is max peak.
I don't know i am in big dilema so thats my i am askin for advise


----------



## Cyro999

Yep pretty trashy, you should probably get a new one before running 4670k+760

400-450w isn't a problem, but a psu that can deliver only 29 amps of 12v (348w) split up 180w on one rail, 168w on the other - that isn't 80+ rated and probably fails with a bunch of stuff like ripple and voltage regulation is literally just playing with fire. You'd be highly loading it and it might not hold up well, stuff like damage to components is also probably a possibility (i'm no expert)


----------



## ludkoto

OK thank you Cyro i won't rush it and buy a PSU first or try both will see


----------



## sonic2911

UD3H F9 BIOS updated, Improve overclocking capability
http://www.gigabyte.com/products/product-page.aspx?pid=4481&dl=1#bios
YEAH!


----------



## Forceman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *sonic2911*
> 
> UD3H F9 BIOS updated, Improve overclocking capability
> http://www.gigabyte.com/products/product-page.aspx?pid=4481&dl=1#bios
> YEAH!


That's pretty vague.


----------



## Cyro999

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Forceman*
> 
> That's pretty vague.


ALL ABOARD THE HYPE TRAIN ANYWAY

CHOO CHOO NEW BIOS 5.2GHZ ON AIR GG

..Probably won't do anything <3


----------



## hornedfrog86

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ehume*
> 
> I wrote to Gigabyte tech support. They told me that adaptive voltage is built into the normal + Xvolts feature (I'm blocking on the official name right now).
> 
> This is the same for all mb's I have read about, and since it is an Intel feature, I expect that adaptive voltage is built into the chip itself.
> 
> Use fixed Voltage.


Okay, so you cannot turn it off in a gigabyte Z87?


----------



## Cyro999

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hornedfrog86*
> 
> Okay, so you cannot turn it off in a gigabyte Z87?


Unless you disable EIST and c-states, many boards including giga behave like..

Adaptive volts/frequency - UP TO the frequency and voltage that you set, but not higher. My CPU when web browsing, playing vids etc is bouncing around like 800mhz-2ghz for example

Meanwhile, the integrated voltage regulator targets ~0.02v higher than you set in bios, but if you set 1.35 bios you'll never see more than ~1.37 from multimeter, with very slight variance (because ivr is pretty good at what it does, way better than say z77 mobo voltage regulation by design)


----------



## hornedfrog86

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Cyro999*
> 
> Unless you disable EIST and c-states, many boards including giga behave like..
> 
> Adaptive volts/frequency - UP TO the frequency and voltage that you set, but not higher. My CPU when web browsing, playing vids etc is bouncing around like 800mhz-2ghz for example
> 
> Meanwhile, the integrated voltage regulator targets ~0.02v higher than you set in bios, but if you set 1.35 bios you'll never see more than ~1.37 from multimeter, with very slight variance (because ivr is pretty good at what it does, way better than say z77 mobo voltage regulation by design)


Thanks for the help. I need to upgrade cooling too.


----------



## Cyro999

So uh guys, how do i flash f9?

q-flash says it's out of date, @bios too

working on it~ http://forums.tweaktown.com/gigabyte/28441-gigabyte-latest-beta-bios-903.html

Messed around for half an hour, still can't flash, not sure what to do now

I got it, deleted my @bios files and installed it using the download from asian server on giga site, that worked


----------



## sonic2911

i think Qflash should work


----------



## ehume

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hornedfrog86*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *ehume*
> 
> I wrote to Gigabyte tech support. They told me that adaptive voltage is built into the normal + Xvolts feature (I'm blocking on the official name right now).
> 
> This is the same for all mb's I have read about, and since it is an Intel feature, I expect that adaptive voltage is built into the chip itself.
> 
> Use fixed Voltage.
> 
> 
> 
> Okay, so you cannot turn it off in a gigabyte Z87?
Click to expand...

Conversations with Gigabyte Tech Support occur with latencies of 1+ days. You get the feeling you are dealing with Taiwanese people. Here was the conversation:


Sent :6/25/2013 12:36Question :I am overclocking my i7 4770 in BIOS. Currently, I set Vcore = Normal +0.222 Volts Offset Voltage. Does this setting provide "Adaptive Voltage," as mentioned by Intel? Or can Adaptive Voltage be set another way? Or is it unavailable?

Thank you.

Answer : Dear Customer,

CPU Vcore offset option provides "Adaptive Voltage" as mentioned by Intel.

So: I asked the inverse question from yours: how can I get Adaptive Voltage because there seemed to be no way to turn it on.

When I did my own OC'ing, I discovered that when I used Offset Voltage, the Voltage would rise beyond what I had set. The OC in my sig, for example, was an offset -- the max offset for this board. If you look at my 5GHz link, the Vcore is 1.512v, which is more than I set it for. After discussing Adaptive Voltage on the OC thread, we concluded that the only way to escape Adaptive Voltage was to set a fixed Voltage.

And again, since the Voltage VRM's on a 4770k are on-die, it appears that Adaptive Voltage is part of the chip, not the motherboard.


----------



## hornedfrog86

Thanks, I guess that means that the cooling solution,it's be very strong. Maybe that will be fixed in the upcoming refreshed CPUs ?


----------



## Cyro999

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *sonic2911*
> 
> i think Qflash should work


It didn't for me >or< for my friend on z87x-oc, @bios worked for me but only after replacing it with the one from the asian server download

It seems to have helped me @4.7, i ran some settings with low volts that were just crashing in encoder within like 10-20 seconds before and went 4 mins straight first try. Seems like i can make real shots at stability in significant workloads now


----------



## mandrix

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Cyro999*
> 
> It didn't for me >or< for my friend on z87x-oc, @bios worked for me but only after replacing it with the one from the asian server download
> 
> It seems to have helped me @4.7, i ran some settings with low volts that were just crashing in encoder within like 10-20 seconds before and went 4 mins straight first try. Seems like i can make real shots at stability in significant workloads now


Right. Until Gigabyte releases an updated Qflash, the newest BIOS need the latest version of @BIOS. That's OK I guess but I was a little put off that I had to install the App center. :shrug:

I'm running a modded version of F9 (latest ROMs/micro code, etc) on my UD5H @ 4.7 GHz and it seems to be OK.


----------



## Alxx

Same here:
App Center
@Bios - Update from File to F9 Bios

Afterwards quicky uninstalled App Cnter + @ Bios


----------



## ehume

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Alxx*
> 
> Same here:
> App Center
> @Bios - Update from File to F9 Bios
> 
> Afterwards quicky uninstalled App Cnter + @ Bios


Why uninstall the App Center? Something wrong with it?


----------



## Alxx

Probably nothing wrong with App Center I just dont like unnecessary (In my mind) Software on my PC.


----------



## sonic2911

APPcenter is useless for me too -,-
Reverted to F8 version, I got freeze 2 times when watching stream on twitch -,- same settings as F8
Don't know what is improved like gigabyte said -,-


----------



## ehume

I wish that flashing a new BIOS version did not blow away our settings. I have to consult my notes to reset everything.


----------



## Forceman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ehume*
> 
> I wish that flashing a new BIOS version did not blow away our settings. I have to consult my notes to reset everything.


You can save the profile to a USB drive and then reload it after you flash, but I'm not sure how wise that is.


----------



## Unknownm

something was poking at me to check if there is a new BIOS update... and there is. Is it worth it to flash?


----------



## Cyro999

Might as well, maybe help you


----------



## Cccmx

Low gfx performance and trouble booting

Hardware
I4770K
Gigabyte Z87X-UD4H
2 x 4gb ram Corsair Vengeance
Saphire 7850 1GB
Win 7 sp1

When i do a slight overclocking (40x and Vcore=1.100) I am getting very low gfx performance.
Also it's a problem booting, and I have to cycle power a few times to get to boot properly.

The low gfx performance gives stutter in bios screen and windows (very low framerate).
Sometimes it boots ok and i have full gfx performance, but it usually takes 2-3 restarts.

If I use the i4770K integrated gfx, no problem at all. OC x42 and Vcore = 1.150 stable OCCT 1 hour.

At default settings (no oc) I have no problem booting and full gfx performance all the time with the HD 7850.

I think the saphire 7850 is the problem, any ideas?


----------



## Cyro999

Try setting pci-e to gen2


----------



## sonic2911

leave it auto?


----------



## Andrix85

Hy boys...I have a strange problems with my Z87X-OC mboard...
When i bench on LN2 I set PWM PHASE to EXTREME PERF but there is something strange. If i set vcore to 1.385V for example, CPU-Z shows me 1.385V and it's ok, but if i misure with a tester the real frequency it's 1.340V in full load...

It's correct or not ? it vdrops....

Thanks
Andrea


----------



## Cyro999

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Andrix85*
> 
> Hy boys...I have a strange problems with my Z87X-OC mboard...
> When i bench on LN2 I set PWM PHASE to EXTREME PERF but there is something strange. If i set vcore to 1.385V for example, CPU-Z shows me 1.385V and it's ok, but if i misure with a tester the real frequency it's 1.340V in full load...
> 
> It's correct or not ? it vdrops....
> 
> Thanks
> Andrea


Are you using high enough VRIN? Also, the cpu-z sensor is probably incorrect - you need to use version 1.64.0 on that board, another sensor that works is the one specifically labeled "Vcore" (not core VID) in hwinfo


----------



## Sin0822

yea on the OC board the CPUz reads VID now instead of VCore.


----------



## Cccmx

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Cccmx*
> 
> Low gfx performance and trouble booting
> 
> Hardware
> I4770K
> Gigabyte Z87X-UD4H
> 2 x 4gb ram Corsair Vengeance
> Saphire 7850 1GB
> Win 7 sp1
> 
> When i do a slight overclocking (40x and Vcore=1.100) I am getting very low gfx performance.
> Also it's a problem booting, and I have to cycle power a few times to get to boot properly.
> 
> The low gfx performance gives stutter in bios screen and windows (very low framerate).
> Sometimes it boots ok and i have full gfx performance, but it usually takes 2-3 restarts.
> 
> If I use the i4770K integrated gfx, no problem at all. OC x42 and Vcore = 1.150 stable OCCT 1 hour.
> 
> At default settings (no oc) I have no problem booting and full gfx performance all the time with the HD 7850.
> 
> I think the saphire 7850 is the problem, any ideas?


Tried another gfx card and thet solved the problem So RMA the 7850 gfx


----------



## Andrix85

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Cyro999*
> 
> Are you using high enough VRIN? Also, the cpu-z sensor is probably incorrect - you need to use version 1.64.0 on that board, another sensor that works is the one specifically labeled "Vcore" (not core VID) in hwinfo


On Single Stage i use VRING 2.00V and VRIN AUTO, on LN2 VRING 2.42V and VRIN 1.40V. It's too high ? But i understand the vdrop of mboard...


----------



## bond32

Believe you have those backwards. If you had ring voltage that high it would kill the chip for sure.

Sent from my SM-N900P using Tapatalk


----------



## Cyro999

^yea this, also VRIN LLC extreme set?

I have no idea how stuff behaves subzero

If your actual measured vrin is in like the 1.9-2.0 range, you probably shouldn't see vcore notably below what you set


----------



## bond32

I think it's a switch on the board, bios. I have the board and I am not 100% sure lol.


----------



## Unknownm

Any information / Testing on the option "Performance Enhance" for RAM.

-> Stability
-> Normal
-> Performance

PC refuses to boot stock ram settings with stable CPU OC applied when selecting performance/stability. Sometimes I have a hard time getting into the BIOS when any of those options are selected besides "normal". IS it worth it to enable performance, will I see much difference between normal and performance using stock ram settings.


----------



## Cyro999

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Unknownm*
> 
> Any information / Testing on the option "Performance Enhance" for RAM.
> 
> -> Stability
> -> Normal
> -> Performance
> 
> PC refuses to boot stock ram settings with stable CPU OC applied when selecting performance/stability. Sometimes I have a hard time getting into the BIOS when any of those options are selected besides "normal". IS it worth it to enable performance, will I see much difference between normal and performance using stock ram settings.


It's probably stuff like tighter secondary/tertiary timings. If you're not tweaking/benchmarking RAM then don't bother


----------



## Unknownm

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Cyro999*
> 
> It's probably stuff like tighter secondary/tertiary timings. If you're not tweaking/benchmarking RAM then don't bother


1600Mhz @ 1.50v, auto = 10-10-10-25-1T
1800Mhz @ 1.65v, auto = 11-12-12-35-2T

Sometimes with RAM OC the PC boots really slowly and screen update slows down when entering the BIOS yet Memtest (USB) /Prime95/IBT/IXTU/LinX all pass fine once I'm able to boot to windows. Don't understand why this is happening... both sticks pushed 1.86Ghz on my 3570K ivybridge setup with 10-10-10-25-1T (auto set the same setting as doing manual) using 1.65v yet on my haswell build 10-10-10-25-1T @ 1.8Ghz cause failure to boot correctly and auto (11-12-12-35-2T) makes slow BIOS bootup and sometimes unable to enter the BIOS because the screen goes blank. Motherboard reports A0..


----------



## mandrix

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Unknownm*
> 
> 1600Mhz @ 1.50v, auto = 10-10-10-25-1T
> 1800Mhz @ 1.65v, auto = 11-12-12-35-2T
> 
> Sometimes with RAM OC the PC boots really slowly and screen update slows down when entering the BIOS yet Memtest (USB) /Prime95/IBT/IXTU/LinX all pass fine once I'm able to boot to windows. Don't understand why this is happening... both sticks pushed 1.86Ghz on my 3570K ivybridge setup with 10-10-10-25-1T (auto set the same setting as doing manual) using 1.65v yet on my haswell build 10-10-10-25-1T @ 1.8Ghz cause failure to boot correctly and auto (11-12-12-35-2T) makes slow BIOS bootup and sometimes unable to enter the BIOS because the screen goes blank. Motherboard reports A0..


A0 is the code for Windows. Not sure what is causing a blank screen but you might try adding a little system agent voltage to help your DRAM along....I would start with around .02 and work up a little. Might even try adding a little to the analog I/O and digital I/O.


----------



## melodystyle2003

Hi again,

after long time i try again to raise my cpu clocks since the release of the F9 bios which, as is stated by gb, it improves oc capabilities.
Stock frequency VID is 1.087V. RAM @ 2400 with 1.65V.
I managed to get 4.2Ghz with vcore set to 1.175V and all other voltage settings to stock. Uncore goes up to 4Ghz, llc is set to turbo on vcore and extreme to cpu phase.
Next pushed it to 4.3 with 1.21V and its rock stable. Temps are under 60oC on x264 and 79oC while running intelburnintest. With previous bios versions that wasn't possible.
For 4.4Ghz i ve tried even with 1.26vcore, 34x uncore and all other settigns to stock without success.
It sounds to me bit weird the voltage step from 4.3Ghz to 4.4Ghz to be that high and not stable. BSOD code is 0x101 (ntoskrnl.exe).
At 4.3Ghz i 'm fine, but it looks that with the right settings it might be able to run stable at 4.5Ghz with vcore under 1.3V.
Any thoughts?


----------



## Cyro999

Manually set
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *melodystyle2003*
> 
> Hi again,
> 
> after long time i try again to raise my cpu clocks since the release of the F9 bios which, as is stated by gb, it improves oc capabilities.
> Stock frequency VID is 1.087V. RAM @ 2400 with 1.65V.
> I managed to get 4.2Ghz with vcore set to 1.175V and all other voltage settings to stock. Uncore goes up to 4Ghz, llc is set to turbo on vcore and extreme to cpu phase.
> Next pushed it to 4.3 with 1.21V and its rock stable. Temps are under 60oC on x264 and 79oC while running intelburnintest. With previous bios versions that wasn't possible.
> For 4.4Ghz i ve tried even with 1.26vcore, 34x uncore and all other settigns to stock without success.
> It sounds to me bit weird the voltage step from 4.3Ghz to 4.4Ghz to be that high and not stable. BSOD code is 0x101 (ntoskrnl.exe).
> At 4.3Ghz i 'm fine, but it looks that with the right settings it might be able to run stable at 4.5Ghz with vcore under 1.3V.
> Any thoughts?


Manually set your VRIN to approx 0.6 higher than vcore (1.3 vcore = 1.9vrin for example)

With high end air (same cooling as you, basically) i could use >1.4vcore if i wanted for x264, so you should be cool enough at like 1.3-1.35vcore, and with [email protected] you'd probably be able to get good like 4.5-4.6g's


----------



## melodystyle2003

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Cyro999*
> 
> Manually set
> Manually set your VRIN to approx 0.6 higher than vcore (1.3 vcore = 1.9vrin for example)
> 
> With high end air (same cooling as you, basically) i could use >1.4vcore if i wanted for x264, so you should be cool enough at like 1.3-1.35vcore, and with [email protected] you'd probably be able to get good like 4.5-4.6g's


Hi Cyro999 thanks for your attention again








I ve tried with 1.26vcore, 1.9VRIN and got 0x9c BSOD.
Also tried with 1.25V and 1.85VRIN and got 0x101 BSOD.
Open to suggestions guys.


----------



## Cyro999

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *melodystyle2003*
> 
> Hi Cyro999 thanks for your attention again
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I ve tried with 1.26vcore, 1.9VRIN and got 0x9c BSOD.
> Also tried with 1.25V and 1.85VRIN and got 0x101 BSOD.
> Open to suggestions guys.


go 1.27/1.85


----------



## melodystyle2003

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Cyro999*
> 
> go 1.27/1.85


No, same behavior, 0x101. Uncore was set to x34.


----------



## Cyro999

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *melodystyle2003*
> 
> No, same behavior, 0x101. Uncore was set to x34.


Not sure if you have the right setting on LLC, but my "vcore voltage response" or whatever it is is on auto - the important one is VRIN LLC to turbo/extreme

If you're getting only 0x0101 on 1.27/1.85, try 1.27/1.95


----------



## melodystyle2003

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Cyro999*
> 
> Not sure if you have the right setting on LLC, but my "vcore voltage response" or whatever it is is on auto - the important one is VRIN LLC to turbo/extreme
> 
> If you're getting only 0x0101 on 1.27/1.85, try 1.27/1.95


Yes VRIN LLC is set to extreme, also tried to turbo.
1.27/1.95 bsod 0x101. Same BSOD, always present while running x264, RUN1, second pass.
Tried with ram @ 1333 - 1600 - 2000 - 2400Mhz nothing changed.

Can't tell what is the obstacle on going over 4.3Ghz. Prior bios update couldn't go over 4.2Ghz, had tried even with 1.3V for 4.3Ghz.
Now with the F9 bios i set it stable to 4.3Ghz @ 1.21V.

I have changed only: Vcore, VRIN LLC, profile on RAMs. Turbo ratio, watts or energy saving setting are all set to auto/stock settings.
Also i can not set blc over 102.5Mhz, can not set multiplier to 1.25, 1.66 or 2.00, it instantly freezes in bios. Is it normal? As i see in your signature, you have the same motherboard.


----------



## ehume

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *melodystyle2003*
> 
> Hi again,
> 
> after long time i try again to raise my cpu clocks since the release of the F9 bios which, as is stated by gb, it improves oc capabilities.
> Stock frequency VID is 1.087V. RAM @ 2400 with 1.65V.
> I managed to get 4.2Ghz with vcore set to 1.175V and all other voltage settings to stock. Uncore goes up to 4Ghz, llc is set to turbo on vcore and extreme to cpu phase.
> Next pushed it to 4.3 with 1.21V and its rock stable. Temps are under 60oC on x264 and 79oC while running intelburnintest. With previous bios versions that wasn't possible.
> For 4.4Ghz i ve tried even with 1.26vcore, 34x uncore and all other settigns to stock without success.
> It sounds to me bit weird the voltage step from 4.3Ghz to 4.4Ghz to be that high and not stable. BSOD code is 0x101 (ntoskrnl.exe).
> At 4.3Ghz i 'm fine, but it looks that with the right settings it might be able to run stable at 4.5Ghz with vcore under 1.3V.
> Any thoughts?


Thank you for letting us know the F9 is out. + rep

Can anyone comment on how it seems, compared to earlier versions?


----------



## Cyro999

Quote:


> can not set multiplier to 1.25, 1.66 or 2.00, it instantly freezes in bios. Is it normal? As i see in your signature, you have the same motherboard.


When you set multi to something other than 1.00x, you need to change RAM multi, uncore multi and core multi. If your RAM is at 2400mhz for example, and you set your cpu to 36x125 for 4.5ghz.. then your RAM will be at 24x1.25, and be running at 3000mhz unless you manually set it down

I don't really know what your problem is here, if you can add like 0.08vcore and not stabilize 100mhz up. You could try adding +0.05 to digital and analog io, with your ram at 1600, but i'm just shooting blind here


----------



## Zoroastrian

Anyone using the new F9 bios?


----------



## Cyro999

Hey Zoro! It didn't really do anything for me, might help though, hard to say


----------



## mandrix

NM.


----------



## Zoroastrian

We
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Cyro999*
> 
> Hey Zoro! It didn't really do anything for me, might help though, hard to say


Well it does say " improves overclocking"
I actually can not flash them it says my flash utility is out of date each time I try to flash for F9 even though I have F8 installed.
How are ya Cyro !?


----------



## Forceman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Zoroastrian*
> 
> We
> Well it does say " improves overclocking"
> I actually can not flash them it says my flash utility is out of date each time I try to flash for F9 even though I have F8 installed.
> How are ya Cyro !?


You can download a new version of @BIOS from the Asia download site and use it. You may also be able to re-download F9, apparently they updated the version of Efiflash included.


----------



## lantis

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lantis*
> 
> Just wanted to throw my results in the ring for more data points.
> 4770k w/ H80i AIO Water cooler
> Overclocked to 4.4Ghz
> 
> VRIN LLC - Extreme
> VRIN External Override - 1.7V
> Vcore - 1.233V
> Ring voltage - 1.15V
> 
> Idle - 32*C
> Typical Gaming Load - 59*C
> Aida64 Stress Test - 83*C


with the release of F9 i had another go at my OC.
i either did a terrible job the first time or F9 helped me.

Overclocked to 4.4Ghz

VRIN LLC - Extreme
VRIN External Override - 1.7V
Vcore - 1.151V
Ring voltage - 1.15V

Idle - 33*C
Typical Gaming Load - 56*C
Aida64 Stress Test - 73*C

ran aida for 10 minutes just to get a typical heat reading. at these temps my fans begin to ramp up and it stabilises.


----------



## Cyro999

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Zoroastrian*
> 
> We
> Well it does say " improves overclocking"
> I actually can not flash them it says my flash utility is out of date each time I try to flash for F9 even though I have F8 installed.
> How are ya Cyro !?


I'm good! Didn't end up getting bf4, how have you been (didn't see you for a while)


----------



## Cyro999

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lantis*
> 
> with the release of F9 i had another go at my OC.
> i either did a terrible job the first time or F9 helped me.
> 
> Overclocked to 4.4Ghz
> 
> VRIN LLC - Extreme
> VRIN External Override - 1.7V
> Vcore - 1.151V
> Ring voltage - 1.15V
> 
> Idle - 33*C
> Typical Gaming Load - 56*C
> Aida64 Stress Test - 73*C
> 
> ran aida for 10 minutes just to get a typical heat reading. at these temps my fans begin to ramp up and it stabilises.


That looks like a chip that'll do like [email protected] to me

have you tried testing with HT off? tried testing with x264 too?

I'm capable of stabilizing 47x on air below 1.4v (gamed on 1.37 for days, but it was never quite there and always a pain in the ass), and your chip looks a solid like 100-200mhz better than mine - seems worth experimenting a bit with ~46-48, even if it's just experimenting and with HT off if you have cooling difficulties


----------



## JAM3S121

is aida64 a worthy stress test for haswell? I seem to get conflicting answers.. but prime95 and IBT push my overclock to 90c quite quickly..


----------



## Cyro999

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *JAM3S121*
> 
> is aida64 a worthy stress test for haswell? I seem to get conflicting answers.. but prime95 and IBT push my overclock to 90c quite quickly..


It's worse than x264 IIRC

check out the haswell overclocking guide/thread with statistics (here on OCN..







) as it goes more in depth about various tests, heat and effectiveness and there is more discussion about it there


----------



## Philly_boy

Now that a few here have updated their BIOS to F9, I'm interested to hear if or how it has made a difference from running F7 or F8. Does it make a significant difference in your OC or the ease of achieving that OC? How about ram? does it allow for tighter timings or greater speed at stock timings? What are the essential differences you've seen?

I have an above average chip that will easily hit 5.0ghz on a small but efficient custom loop so I am wondering if this bios will allow me to experiment with getting stable at 5.1-5.2 without having to resort to more extreme cooling.


----------



## mjrhealth

Still stuck at 4.1 with1.25V and F9 bios. Z87Ud3H. need a tad more for 4.2 but not on air.


----------



## ehume

I have tried to update to f9, but Q-Flash tells me my updating software is outdated. How do I fix that? (BTW -- I do not update from DOS.)


----------



## Forceman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ehume*
> 
> I have tried to update to f9, but Q-Flash tells me my updating software is outdated. How do I fix that? (BTW -- I do not update from DOS.)


Download the new @BIOS and do it from Windows. The one on the Asis download site works, not sure about the others.


----------



## ehume

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Forceman*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *ehume*
> 
> I have tried to update to f9, but Q-Flash tells me my updating software is outdated. How do I fix that? (BTW -- I do not update from DOS.)
> 
> 
> 
> Download the new @BIOS and do it from Windows. The one on the Asis download site works, not sure about the others.
Click to expand...

Whenever I have tried @BIOS, it never worked. The Q-Flash Utility always worked in BIOS. Must I update the BIOS to get the new Q-Flash? Seems a bit circular.


----------



## stasio

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ehume*
> 
> Whenever I have tried @BIOS, it never worked. The Q-Flash Utility always worked in BIOS. Must I update the BIOS to get the new Q-Flash? Seems a bit circular.


@BIOS B13.1112.1 or Efiflash from BIOS file...only.


----------



## melodystyle2003

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ehume*
> 
> Whenever I have tried @BIOS, it never worked. The Q-Flash Utility always worked in BIOS. Must I update the BIOS to get the new Q-Flash? Seems a bit circular.


You need the B13.1112.1 version of @bios.


----------



## ehume

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *melodystyle2003*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *ehume*
> 
> Whenever I have tried @BIOS, it never worked. The Q-Flash Utility always worked in BIOS. Must I update the BIOS to get the new Q-Flash? Seems a bit circular.
> 
> 
> 
> You need the B13.1112.1 version of @bios.
Click to expand...

Thank you for the info and the dl + rep


----------



## ehume

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *stasio*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *ehume*
> 
> Whenever I have tried @BIOS, it never worked. The Q-Flash Utility always worked in BIOS. Must I update the BIOS to get the new Q-Flash? Seems a bit circular.
> 
> 
> 
> @BIOS B13.1112.1 or Efiflash from BIOS file...only.
Click to expand...

How does one get EfiFlash to work from BIOS? I tried but didn't see how to do it.


----------



## stasio

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ehume*
> 
> How does one get EfiFlash to work form BIOS? I tried gut didn't see how to do it.


Making a Bootable USB Flash Drive:
http://forums.tweaktown.com/gigabyte/27576-bios-flashing-how-qflash-guide.html


----------



## mouacyk

I'm on F8. Thought about disabling iGPU to lower temps, but disabling iGPU causes Windows 7 startup to freeze/crash, consistently? I'm stable at 4.5GHz with EIST/C6/C7. Could energy saving be problem?


----------



## GoD7

I got my 4670K at 4.5Ghz/1.23v with a B85M-D3H board lol and i can handle 4.6Ghz with 1.26v but my Hyper 212+ isn't enough, anyways i don't reach 82° with prime95.


----------



## Shweller

Updated my motherboard BIOS and lost all of my numbers! I don't remember them but I do know I was at 4.5GHZ. Back to square one I guess. Derp!


----------



## Cyro999

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *GoD7*
> 
> I got my 4670K at 4.5Ghz/1.23v with a B85M-D3H board lol and i can handle 4.6Ghz with 1.26v but my Hyper 212+ isn't enough, anyways i don't reach 82° with prime95.


Why isn't it enough? Your temps are probably like in the 60's with x264. Why not test there?

You can at least evaluate OC potential and temps there, pretty much nobody uses the worst heat tests on Haswell - if you're peaking 82c on hottest versions of prime, you have a lot of headroom left.


----------



## GoD7

Quote:


> Why isn't it enough? Your temps are probably like in the 60's with x264. Why not test there?
> 
> You can at least evaluate OC potential and temps there, pretty much nobody uses the worst heat tests on Haswell - if you're peaking 82c on hottest versions of prime, you have a lot of headroom left.


i hit 65-68° when i play Crysis 3, the thing is my board that just have 4 power phases, so i feel i can harm something hahaha.


----------



## Cyro999

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *GoD7*
> 
> i hit 65-68° when i play Crysis 3, the thing is my board that just have 4 power phases, so i feel i can harm something hahaha.


fair 'nuff

next time AMD guys are talking about how we need £400 boards to OC haswell properly, i'l point them towards that one working for a standard oc







(£54)

i'd rather pay £40 extra, as well as better cooling extra to be able to take 1.4, though


----------



## GoD7

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Cyro999*
> 
> fair 'nuff
> 
> next time AMD guys are talking about how we need £400 boards to OC haswell properly, i'l point them towards that one working for a standard oc
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> (£54)
> 
> i'd rather pay £40 extra, as well as better cooling extra to be able to take 1.4, though


Yeah i'm surprised with this board, i just paid like 80$ and i can put 4.5Ghz easily.


----------



## ehume

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *GoD7*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Cyro999*
> 
> fair 'nuff
> 
> next time AMD guys are talking about how we need £400 boards to OC haswell properly, i'l point them towards that one working for a standard oc
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> (£54)
> 
> i'd rather pay £40 extra, as well as better cooling extra to be able to take 1.4, though
> 
> 
> 
> Yeah i'm surprised with this board, i just paid like 80$ and i can put 4.5Ghz easily.
Click to expand...

Ah, you do realize that Intel put the CPU VRM's in the CPU, right? I suspect the overclockability has more to do with the chip than with the mb.


----------



## Cyro999

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *GoD7*
> 
> Yeah i'm surprised with this board, i just paid like 80$ and i can put 4.5Ghz easily.


Average chip would be at like 4.4 with those volts, though~
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ehume*
> 
> Ah, you do realize that Intel put the CPU VRM's in the CPU, right? I suspect the overclockability has more to do with the chip than with the mb.


Still, with 4 phases you probably dont want to run 150w+


----------



## GoD7

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ehume*
> 
> Ah, you do realize that Intel put the CPU VRM's in the CPU, right? I suspect the overclockability has more to do with the chip than with the mb.


could be, btw i thought before bought this platform that i can't be able to do overclock with B85 haha, was a surprise.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Cyro999*
> 
> Average chip would be at like 4.4 with those volts, though~
> Still, with 4 phases you probably dont want to run 150w+


oh yes i think my chip is kinda special, maybe with a better mobo and cooler i can reach 5Ghz under 1.32v


----------



## Cyro999

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *GoD7*
> 
> could be, btw i thought before bought this platform that i can't be able to do overclock with B85 haha, was a surprise.
> oh yes i think my chip is kinda special, maybe with a better mobo and cooler i can reach 5Ghz under 1.32v


You're using ~1.25vcore at load for 4.5ghz

with normal scaling, you probably need like 1.38 - 1.45 for 4.8. 5.0 isn't happening. It's a notch above average sure, but these things don't do 50x easily. Only the really exceptional chips will get there @1.4v, not one of the "bit above average" bunch


----------



## GoD7

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Cyro999*
> 
> You're using ~1.25vcore at load for 4.5ghz
> 
> with normal scaling, you probably need like 1.38 - 1.45 for 4.8. 5.0 isn't happening. It's a notch above average sure, but these things don't do 50x easily. Only the really exceptional chips will get there @1.4v, not one of the "bit above average" bunch


wow then seems difficult, maybe i get back to 4.4Ghz with stock volts, should be enough cpu power for my GTX 670.


----------



## Cyro999

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *GoD7*
> 
> wow then seems difficult, maybe i get back to 4.4Ghz with stock volts, should be enough cpu power for my GTX 670.


stock volts for me is ~1.06vcore bios









can only do ~4.0 on that

[email protected] bios with HT, though

No such thing as "enough" CPU power, there's quite a few games out there (mostly rts and mmo's, some large scale FPS) that will perform better with moar clock speed, even past 4.4 and with a weaker GPU


----------



## GoD7

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Cyro999*
> 
> stock volts for me is ~1.06vcore bios
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> can only do ~4.0 on that
> 
> [email protected] bios with HT, though
> 
> No such thing as "enough" CPU power, there's quite a few games out there (mostly rts and mmo's, some large scale FPS) that will perform better with moar clock speed, even past 4.4 and with a weaker GPU


hahaha that's too low, i ran 20 minutes Prime95 at 4.5Ghz with 1.2v but i had BSOD :C


----------



## The12Apostles

Hey all,

So I am about to build my new machine and it would appear overclocking the i5 3670k has more variables to consider over my previous chip the i5 3570k. That was a cake walk for me.

My new gigabyte z87 sniper has easy tune as a utility. What's the risks of applying the medium or extreme presets through the utility? I have read somewhere that it pumps more volts than it really needs which could be a bad thing overtime but is this true?

I was hoping for 4.5 ghz using a h90 push/pull so I think it's doable.

Also if I did use the tool? Does it alter my ram which is 2400mhz 16gb kit?

Cheers
Apostles


----------



## Cyro999

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *The12Apostles*
> 
> Hey all,
> 
> So I am about to build my new machine and it would appear overclocking the i5 3670k has more variables to consider over my previous chip the i5 3570k. That was a cake walk for me.
> 
> My new gigabyte z87 sniper has easy tune as a utility. What's the risks of applying the medium or extreme presets through the utility? I have read somewhere that it pumps more volts than it really needs which could be a bad thing overtime but is this true?
> 
> I was hoping for 4.5 ghz using a h90 push/pull so I think it's doable.
> 
> Also if I did use the tool? Does it alter my ram which is 2400mhz 16gb kit?
> 
> Cheers
> Apostles


It's very bad to use automatic OC. You should OC a CPU through the bios, even without any understanding of what you are doing, you can almost certainly get better results. If you can read a guide, you can get a lot better

You should set RAM manually, or enable XMP for it after CPU overclocking


----------



## KFume

What is x264 you guys are referring too?


----------



## Cyro999

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KFume*
> 
> What is x264 you guys are referring too?


http://www.overclock.net/t/1411077/haswell-overclocking-guide-with-statistics/10980_30#post_21941059

x264 is pretty much "THE" video encoder right now


----------



## wysiwygbill

I have tried two different i7-4770k with a Gigabyte G1.Sniper 5 (F9 bios) and have a hard time running Prime95 for over 15 minutes. I currently have 1.272v for 4.3 Ghz and that's the best I can get for stability unfortunately. I ordered two cpus from different vendors so I wouldn't get the same batch but got the same batch anyway (3404B341) and both cpu's are actually just about the same.

For 15 minutes Prime95 runs with either Blend or "Large In place FFTs" and keeps around 69 or 70C which is fine at 100% load. Then the temps invariably spike about 20C and stay there unless I stop the test. It's not just a momentary spike. Is this something caused by this particular test?

I have a Thermaltake Water 2.0 Extreme for cooling.

I'm using a multiplier of 43, vcore 1.272, auto for other voltages. I've set cpu vrin calibration, and cpu vrin current protection to extreme and PWM Phase Control to Exm Perf.


----------



## Cyro999

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *wysiwygbill*
> 
> I have tried two different i7-4770k with a Gigabyte G1.Sniper 5 (F9 bios) and have a hard time running Prime95 for over 15 minutes. I currently have 1.272v for 4.3 Ghz and that's the best I can get for stability unfortunately. I ordered two cpus from different vendors so I wouldn't get the same batch but got the same batch anyway (3404B341) and both cpu's are actually just about the same.
> 
> For 15 minutes Prime95 runs with either Blend or "Large In place FFTs" and keeps around 69 or 70C which is fine at 100% load. Then the temps invariably spike about 20C and stay there unless I stop the test. It's not just a momentary spike. Is this something caused by this particular test?
> 
> I have a Thermaltake Water 2.0 Extreme for cooling.
> 
> I'm using a multiplier of 43, vcore 1.272, auto for other voltages. I've set cpu vrin calibration, and cpu vrin current protection to extreme and PWM Phase Control to Exm Perf.


Probably just chaning fft size

You can use x264 or prime27.9 with custom set fft 1344-1344 if you want a cooler but still effective test


----------



## GeneO

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Cyro999*
> 
> Probably just chaning fft size
> 
> You can use x264 or prime27.9 with custom set fft 1344-1344 if you want a cooler but still effective test


prime 95 28.5 1344-1344 is also pretty cool and is good for uncovering instabilities, and exercises Haswell AVX2 and FMA3 instructions.


----------



## wysiwygbill

Actually, while looking for the suggested stress tests I found Intel Burn Test for a quick stability test. It gets the temperature to the max immediately, so I don't have to wait 15 minutes to see what it is, but doesn't stay there for a long period. If it passes this ok then I can try another longer test.

It's still amazing how fast the temperature bounces up and down. I never saw anything that extreme in past chips I used. Maybe I should try de-lidding.


----------



## Cyro999

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *wysiwygbill*
> 
> Actually, while looking for the suggested stress tests I found Intel Burn Test for a quick stability test. It gets the temperature to the max immediately, so I don't have to wait 15 minutes to see what it is, but doesn't stay there for a long period. If it passes this ok then I can try another longer test.
> 
> It's still amazing how fast the temperature bounces up and down. I never saw anything that extreme in past chips I used. Maybe I should try de-lidding.


Linpack with avx2 is like 25c hotter than IBT and it bounces up/down harder, if you're looking to max temps. Dem 250gflops @4.5ghz

Because of the extremity of the temps reached (delid + custom water loop = as much as 90-100c peaks on 1.4v 4770k) and complete inability to go past like 1.15vcore on air/clc using such a test, most people instead look to stability-test, rather than worst-case-temperature-test


















^Credit to Darkwizzie from his thread, -Haswell overclocking guide (with statistics)- here on OCN. That's using i5 @1.23 or 1.25vcore load i think on high end air (about equivalent to ~240mm clc) and he couldn't even run higher memory test because of throttling

I tune temps for x264, as it loads cpu to 100% and is the hottest thing i run, which is much cooler so much more oc potential instead of buying expensive mobo and cooler to clock to 4.2ghz. As long as temps are good during the hottest load you run (i average like 72 i think right now in an extended encode) and you are stable, it's good


----------



## wysiwygbill

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Cyro999*
> 
> ...
> I tune temps for x264, as it loads cpu to 100% and is the hottest thing i run, which is much cooler so much more oc potential instead of buying expensive mobo and cooler to clock to 4.2ghz. As long as temps are good during the hottest load you run (i average like 72 i think right now in an extended encode) and you are stable, it's good


That seems practical.  I read various OC guides and knew it ran hot but I've been using P95 for so long that I didn't really look at testing as in-depth as I should have.

I'll try the x264 stability test and see how this goes for me.


----------



## GeneO

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *wysiwygbill*
> 
> Actually, while looking for the suggested stress tests I found Intel Burn Test for a quick stability test. It gets the temperature to the max immediately, so I don't have to wait 15 minutes to see what it is, but doesn't stay there for a long period. If it passes this ok then I can try another longer test.
> 
> It's still amazing how fast the temperature bounces up and down. I never saw anything that extreme in past chips I used. Maybe I should try de-lidding.


IBT used to be my go to for a quick stability test on my 2500k. It would usually uncover any instability. With Haswell however, I can be stable on IBT but fail with Prime 95 or other tests. So IMO it isn't a good stability test for Haswell and heats up your processor for nothing


----------



## Bartouille

So has anyone gotten better results using the F9 bios? I'm about to redo my OC using this bios, hopefully I'll have some numbers soon!


----------



## VolkFrost

Hi guys, this is my first time OC-ing my PC. Currently I have the GA Z87M D3H and following this setup:

An Easy 4.4/4.5/4.6GHz Template:
Here are the settings I used; you can use them as a template for your settings:
Profile #1 Basic Profile:
CPU VRIN Override LLC: Set to Turbo (Because I do not have the extreme options)
CPU VRIN Override Voltage: 1.8v
VCore: 1.25v
Ring Voltage: 1.15v
CPU Multiplier: 44x
BCLK: Auto
Turbo: Auto
C1E, C3, C6/C7, and EIST: All Enabled
Uncore: 35x
I am using i5-4670K and the F9 BIOS (I just updated thinking it was a BIOS problem from F8)

I Kept getting BSOD when I first start up my Windows. I can only see my desktop less than a sec and it goes to BSOD. it only said that the system encountered an uncorrectable hardware error.

Do you guys have any idea why I cannot OC my PC?


----------



## Cyro999

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *VolkFrost*
> 
> Hi guys, this is my first time OC-ing my PC. Currently I have the GA Z87M D3H and following this setup:
> 
> An Easy 4.4/4.5/4.6GHz Template:
> Here are the settings I used; you can use them as a template for your settings:
> Profile #1 Basic Profile:
> CPU VRIN Override LLC: Set to Turbo (Because I do not have the extreme options)
> CPU VRIN Override Voltage: 1.8v
> VCore: 1.25v
> Ring Voltage: 1.15v
> CPU Multiplier: 44x
> BCLK: Auto
> Turbo: Auto
> C1E, C3, C6/C7, and EIST: All Enabled
> Uncore: 35x
> I am using i5-4670K and the F9 BIOS (I just updated thinking it was a BIOS problem from F8)
> 
> I Kept getting BSOD when I first start up my Windows. I can only see my desktop less than a sec and it goes to BSOD. it only said that the system encountered an uncorrectable hardware error.
> 
> Do you guys have any idea why I cannot OC my PC?


Following profiles like this exactly and expecting them to be optimal right away won't get you very far

Do that stuff to start, but use uncore 33, and then if 44x core does not work with those voltages, try 43, 42, etc.

Since you're new, read the haswell overclocking guide (with statistics) too (here on OCN)


----------



## VolkFrost

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Cyro999*
> 
> Following profiles like this exactly and expecting them to be optimal right away won't get you very far
> 
> Do that stuff to start, but use uncore 33, and then if 44x core does not work with those voltages, try 43, 42, etc.
> 
> Since you're new, read the haswell overclocking guide (with statistics) too (here on OCN)


Ok Thanks for the quick reply! oh yeah and 1 more question, usually when people say 1.2V or 1.19V are they talking about the Vcore or the Ring voltage? or something else?


----------



## Cyro999

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *VolkFrost*
> 
> Ok Thanks for the quick reply! oh yeah and 1 more question, usually when people say 1.2V or 1.19V are they talking about the Vcore or the Ring voltage? or something else?


usually vcore, but it's not the only important voltage


----------



## ultraex2003

hello guys !!!
i have a problem !! i bye mobo Z87XD3H and 4770k and i have serius problem with my 2 ssd ocz vertex 2 sata II
every time to boot in windows fail-- disapear from bios sometimes one drive and sometimes the other drive i chance everything cable nothing hapen
i try the drives in another system and work perfect!!
my 2x western digital 640 mechanic disk work perfect and never disapear !!

help me if somenting knows something tip !!


----------



## Forceman

Which SATA ports are you using?


----------



## ultraex2003

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Forceman*
> 
> Which SATA ports are you using?


only 6 sata all intel

you mean what number sata 1.2

i try all sata with the same fall results
i forget to say flash new bios f8 same results


----------



## ultraex2003

wrong post sorry


----------



## Forceman

Have you checked for an update to the SSD firmware?


----------



## ultraex2003

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Forceman*
> 
> Have you checked for an update to the SSD firmware?


yes i have try ocz tool and i have the last firmware !!


----------



## ultraex2003

now i try closed all sata without drive and i see maybe fix !!


----------



## error-id10t

Only 2 things you can really do IMO.

1) Buy proper SSDs, yes little tongue in cheek but they are OCZ...

2) If they disappear and keep coming back this won't help.. but you could try simply connecting the SATA power cable and let them sit in the BIOS screen for 15mins (10-30 whatever). That's what you'd do if they disappear and simply won't come back.


----------



## quetzalin

Hello guys!

I've been trying to OC my PC the last weeks and at the moment i'm stuck on how to proceed. Don't know if it is because i got the worst Haswell there is or if it is because i'm missing something.

At the moment i barely managed to get my CPU OCed up to 4,3GHz, it is not 100% stable, i'm testing it with OCCT and it only lasts for about 4hours max before the computer reboots or freezes.

My computer setup is the next:

- MB: GA-Z87X-UD3H (bios F10a, tested with F9 too)
- CPU: 4670K (SR14A Malay)
- Cooler: Corsair H100i (replaced the stock fans with two NB eLoop B12-P)
- Memory: Kingston Predator DDR3 1866MHz CL10 - 16GB
- PSU: Corsair AX760
- GPU: ASUS GTX 770 DirectU II OC 2GB GDDR5

While doing the stress test with OCCT none of the cores never goes above 78º.

And this are the OC values i have at the moment:

- CPU Base Clock: 100MHz
- CPU Clock Ratio: 43
- CPU Vcore: 1.350v
- CPU VRIN External Override: 2.00v
- CPU Ring Voltage: 1.250v
- CPU VRIN Loadline Calibration: Extreme
- CPU VRIN Current Protection: Extreme
- PWM Phase Control: eXm Perf
- Extreme Memory Profile(X.M.P.): Profile1
- System Memory Multiplier: 18.66
- DRAM Voltage: 1.50v

- Intel Turbo Boost Technology: Disabled
And then, at the moment i also disabled the energy saving options until i get into an stable OC (C1E, C3, C6/C7, Thermal Monitor and EIST).

There are also other voltage values i never touched because i'm not sure if i should (they are set to Auto):

- CPU VRIN Protection
- CPU VRIN PWM Switch Rate
- CPU System Agent Voltage
- CPU I/O Analog Voltage
- CPU I/O Digital Voltage
- PCH Core
- PCH IO

And there is an "K OC" option set to Enable, i don't really know what it does.

You can check some pictures of my BIOS values here:



http://imgur.com/l1C6ohS




http://imgur.com/Ts9Ymgi




http://imgur.com/8hlRjo4




http://imgur.com/jZbNwx0




http://imgur.com/D38nbnW




http://imgur.com/lkEVyf1




http://imgur.com/awu1bED




http://imgur.com/PigCFEz




http://imgur.com/sqXiQ6h




http://imgur.com/DPQBuRG




http://imgur.com/Nmlp9kn


As you can see some of the voltages are already too high for only 4,3GHz so definetly i'm missing something. Some help would be really appreciated.

Thanks a lot!


----------



## melodystyle2003

@quetzalin check what is your stock core voltage with all bios settings @ stock too.
I don't see something wrong in your bios settings, since your are using upgraded cpu cooling system.


----------



## quetzalin

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *melodystyle2003*
> 
> @quetzalin check what is your stock core voltage with all bios settings @ stock too.
> I don't see something wrong in your bios settings, since your are using upgraded cpu cooling system.


I will check what was my vcore with default settings but if im remember it right i think it was actually pretty high.

Now my question is what i can do to at least get it stable at 4,3GHz, should i keep increasing my Vcore or is there any other voltage i can increase too?. Maybe my processor can't any further than 4,2GHz unless i hit ridiculous vcore values...?

EDIT: I just checked my VID and it is 1.180v


----------



## melodystyle2003

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *quetzalin*
> 
> I will check what was my vcore with default settings but if im remember it right i think it was actually pretty high.
> 
> Now my question is what i can do to at least get it stable at 4,3GHz, should i keep increasing my Vcore or is there any other voltage i can increase too?. Maybe my processor can't any further than 4,2GHz unless i hit ridiculous vcore values...?
> 
> EDIT: I just checked my VID and it is 1.180v


My previous 4670k was using same high vid. I returned it back first for having up to 95oC with noctua nh-d14 and secondly cause it couldn't oc above 4.2Ghz without throttling.
I guess you cant do something better in terms of o/c without using abnormal vid. My suggestion would be to send it back and ask for another cpu cause this under performs when using stock cooler. You ve bought the '*k*' for some reason, isn't?


----------



## mandrix

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *quetzalin*
> 
> I will check what was my vcore with default settings but if im remember it right i think it was actually pretty high.
> 
> Now my question is what i can do to at least get it stable at 4,3GHz, should i keep increasing my Vcore or is there any other voltage i can increase too?. Maybe my processor can't any further than 4,2GHz unless i hit ridiculous vcore values...?
> 
> EDIT: I just checked my VID and it is 1.180v


You're already up pretty high on the voltage settings, could be that's just because the cpu isn't a great overclocker. There are plenty of people that aren't getting good overclocks, Haswell has been a major lottery for cpu's.


----------



## robertpaulson

Anyone tried the F10a beta bios?
Worth updating over F9?


----------



## Tass666

Just updated from F7 to F9 BIOS my UD4H with 4770K and it couldn't go worse...

Intel EIST that droped frecuency to 800Mhz and voltage to 0.7v when idle now only works if i set Vcore to auto or if i use offset to overclock, as soon as i put a static voltage like i had my OC before in F7 it stops working.

Intel C3, C6/7 totally stoped working. With every power saving feature enable in BIOS i managed to get my frecuency to 800Mhz and my voltage to 0.025V when idle. Now voltage is always at its max 1.23V.

I can't either rollback to F7 now.

Has this happened to anyone else with the new BIOS? Where can i download the F10b?


----------



## LeoYunta

Hi there,

I just finished my custom loop and I've such good temperature, so now I'm thinking of OC'ed my CPU.

I've tried the "auto tune" and my CPU seems to reach 4,3 ghz, but no more (blue screen)

I reached 4,5 but after 2min blue screen









@4 ghz, it's stable (all auto)

I've some questions.

When I set the ram to 2400 mhz, my rig becomes really instable, so should I set it to 1600 to more stability ? Which is better ? To have a CPU OC'ed and let the ram @1600 or to have a ram @2400 but a lower frequency on the CPU ? (For playing)

If I don't OC my CPU and set the ram @2400, my rig is stable. (XMP 1)

Also, do you think it's better to use XMP or set the ram manually ?

I didn't try to touch any voltage yet. I've the link in my favorite and I'll try tonight tho.

Can you give me some advices with my configuration ? Or maybe there is a good guide for this combo already (my mobo+cpu)

The rig is in my sig, thank you !


----------



## Cyro999

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *LeoYunta*
> 
> Hi there,
> 
> I just finished my custom loop and I've such good temperature, so now I'm thinking of OC'ed my CPU.
> 
> I've tried the "auto tune" and my CPU seems to reach 4,3 ghz, but no more (blue screen)
> 
> I reached 4,5 but after 2min blue screen
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> @4 ghz, it's stable (all auto)
> 
> I've some questions.
> 
> When I set the ram to 2400 mhz, my rig becomes really instable, so should I set it to 1600 to more stability ? Which is better ? To have a CPU OC'ed and let the ram @1600 or to have a ram @2400 but a lower frequency on the CPU ? (For playing)
> 
> If I don't OC my CPU and set the ram @2400, my rig is stable. (XMP 1)
> 
> Also, do you think it's better to use XMP or set the ram manually ?
> 
> I didn't try to touch any voltage yet. I've the link in my favorite and I'll try tonight tho.
> 
> Can you give me some advices with my configuration ? Or maybe there is a good guide for this combo already (my mobo+cpu)
> 
> The rig is in my sig, thank you !


Read this too: http://www.overclock.net/t/1411077/haswell-overclocking-guide-with-statistics/ - and do stuff manually









http://www.overclock.net/t/1411077/haswell-overclocking-guide-with-statistics/10980_30#post_21941059 - good test to use

You can probably get CPU OC + RAM working with some tweaks, i don't think it's common to be forced into using 1600 - especially not at a lowish overclock


----------



## LeoYunta

So,

I tried my first CPU OC.

I reached 4.5 ghz @1.34v stable.
I did it all manually following the Z87 gigabyte haswell guide and the profile #1.

When I go to 4.6 or 4.7 I've BSOD really quickly on windows, but 4.5 ghz is perfectly fine with the ram @2400

I don't know how to reach 4.6 or 4.7, should I play with Vcore ?

With prime95 and torture test my CPU reach 70c but it's stable.
Idle it's 35c and in game 50c.


----------



## bond32

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *LeoYunta*
> 
> So,
> 
> I tried my first CPU OC.
> 
> I reached 4.5 ghz @1.34v stable.
> I did it all manually following the Z87 gigabyte haswell guide and the profile #1.
> 
> When I go to 4.6 or 4.7 I've BSOD really quickly on windows, but 4.5 ghz is perfectly fine with the ram @2400
> 
> I don't know how to reach 4.6 or 4.7, should I play with Vcore ?
> 
> With prime95 and torture test my CPU reach 70c but it's stable.
> Idle it's 35c and in game 50c.


I would keep moving up. As long as your max load temps are under 90 C, you really should keep trying. I got a 4.9 ghz run of firestrike in today (not stable I don't think) with 1.5 vcore:

http://www.3dmark.com/fs/2118285


----------



## LeoYunta

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bond32*
> 
> I would keep moving up. As long as your max load temps are under 90 C, you really should keep trying. I got a 4.9 ghz run of firestrike in today (not stable I don't think) with 1.5 vcore:
> 
> http://www.3dmark.com/fs/2118285


What do you mean by moving up ? The vCore ? Cause I tried many times @4,6/7 and it's not working at all.

4,9 is an amazing nice job !

Is this a good score for my ring I absolutely have no experience with 3D mark.

Thank you !


----------



## bond32

Yeah vcore. I need about 1.42 volts for 4.8 which is my stable config, this is 1.42 VCORE. In general VCCIN needs to be about .6 higher than VCORE, mine I set to 2.1. Your will be different of course but likely in that area.


----------



## LeoYunta

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bond32*
> 
> Yeah vcore. I need about 1.42 volts for 4.8 which is my stable config, this is 1.42 VCORE. In general VCCIN needs to be about .6 higher than VCORE, mine I set to 2.1. Your will be different of course but likely in that area.


Hey cool thank you ! 

What about my 3D mark score, seems correct ?


----------



## bond32

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *LeoYunta*
> 
> Hey cool thank you !
> 
> What about my 3D mark score, seems correct ?


Sure! I cant tell, but what are your individual scores? Yours beat my tri-fire 7950's but they had a weak overclock and it was with a different board at 4.6 ghz: http://www.3dmark.com/fs/868569


----------



## LeoYunta

Individual score are in the screenshot.

*16717 for firestrike
33606 Cloud gate
191389 IceStorm*


----------



## bond32

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *LeoYunta*
> 
> Individual score are in the screenshot.
> 
> *16717 for firestrike
> 33606 Cloud gate
> 191389 IceStorm*


Na, sorry meant the physics and graphics scores for firestrike. Can't remember if you can run just firestrike, you might look into buying it. They run sales all the time.


----------



## LeoYunta

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bond32*
> 
> Na, sorry meant the physics and graphics scores for firestrike. Can't remember if you can run just firestrike, you might look into buying it. They run sales all the time.


Oh yeah, I didn't buy it.

Sorry, here are the score on firestrike :

*Graphics Score : 21934

Physics Score : 12815

Combined Score 7185*


----------



## bond32

Yeah, you have room to go if you can cool it. I have a similar rig to yours (minus the obvious), my physics score on my 12k run was over 14,000. What's your uncore status?


----------



## LeoYunta

What is uncore status ?

If the thing in the BIOS I think I let it to 35 ?

Sorry for my noobatitude


----------



## bond32

Yeah, the uncore is not coupled to the cpu multi now with haswell. Check out the OP here. Personally I have to run the uncore voltage around 1.2 volts anyway, it helped me stabilize my OC even when I wasn't overclocking the uncore itself.


----------



## Cyro999

Manually set your uncore to 33 while you're testing other stuff so that it doesn't turbo to 40 or change voltage (it can throw the same errors as core) and use ~1.2v for it (uncore/ring), you also need to use cpu-z 1.64.0, or the Vcore sensor in hwinfo (specifically "Vcore" and "Hwinfo"







)


----------



## Scorpion49

Man, I came back to this guide hoping some of it might work on my G1.sniper Z5S, but it doesn't. All I want is a mild overclock with the ability to idle at lowered voltages and this board doesn't seem to be capable of it, guess I should have spent $400 on the big sniper for some kind of decent functionality. I can't run my memory at XMP settings, and I can barely get 4.0ghz out of my 4770k with 95*C temps on a custom loop because the board keeps trying to push 1.475V, as the only way I can get a multi/voltage drop at idle is to leave the voltages on auto. What a waste of money


----------



## Alxx

Use CPUZ 1.64 or Hwinfo to check voltage and multi drop. Other tools show wrong results. Set Vcore to fixed/override.

Also see this:



I quite sure it will easily oc to 4.0 and more. If OC and XMP do not work then there is something wrong with your settings. The Board was already tested/reviewed to OC fine.


----------



## Scorpion49

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Alxx*
> 
> Use CPUZ 1.64 or Hwinfo to check voltage and multi drop. Other tools show wrong results. Set Vcore to fixed/override.
> 
> I quite sure it will easily oc to 4.0 and more. If OC and XMP do not work then there is something wrong with your settings. The Board was already tested/reviewed to OC fine.


This is nowhere near my first rodeo with Haswell overclocking, and only the 5th Gigabyte Z87 board I've used. I think either the board is bad or the BIOS isn't up to snuff yet because I have not had these issues with any of the other ones.


----------



## Harlin

After some guidance.
Following the guide/templates, I managed to get to 4.4 stable, or so I thought. 48 hours of standard use, BF4, XTU/AIDA64/LinX tests were all stable, then I had two BSOD within one evening. I also noticed that my Vcore had crept up to 1.380, and Vid was on 1.35.

Where I'm stuck is this. under all the above tests, my temps are good, 85c max in the above tests (Be Quiet Dark Rock Pro3), yet I seem to be worryingly close to 1.4 VCore.

When I was on 4.4, my settings were:

CPU VID: 1.35
VCore: 1.380
VRING: 1.2
VCCIN: 2.0
LLC: Extreme
Uncore: 33
States: C3 Enabled / Others Disabled
MEM: 1333 / Default settings inc voltage
Turbo Boots: Enabled

Stable 4.3 settings (without lowering voltages, so this is stable, not lowest possible voltage)
CPU VID: 1.30
VCore: 1.320
VRING: 1.2
VCCIN: 2.0
LLC: Extreme
Uncore: 40
States: C3 Enabled / Others Disabled
MEM: 2133 9-10-10-21 @ 1.5v (Samsung Green)
Turbo Boots: Enabled

I seem to have some headroom with temps, but just cannot find stability at 4.4. Is the Vcore/VID just to much, or am I missing something here, or do I just have a psychotic chip?


----------



## mandrix

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Alxx*
> 
> Use CPUZ 1.64 or Hwinfo to check voltage and multi drop. Other tools show wrong results. Set Vcore to fixed/override.
> Also see this:
> 
> 
> 
> I quite sure it will easily oc to 4.0 and more. If OC and XMP do not work then there is something wrong with your settings. The Board was already tested/reviewed to OC fine.


Looking at that chart.....setting C6/C7 to Enabled will let the vcore drop down between 0.1 - 0.2v. Setting C6/C7 to Auto only lets my vcore drop into the 0.7 - 0.8v range at idle.


----------



## GeneO

C6 and c7 will allow vcore to be set to 0 volts.
Auto must be disabling them.


----------



## Forceman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *GeneO*
> 
> C6 and c7 will allow vcore to be set to 0 volts.
> Auto must be disabling them.


Yep, when overclocked Auto is the same as disabled. You need to manually enable them for it to work.


----------



## blackhole2013

Got my 4670k at 4.6 core 4.3 bus speed at 1.3v with 8GB ram OCed to 2933 mhz the imc on these are simply amazing ..


----------



## Zoroastrian

I'm going to cry. I have been all day trying to update my z87 sniper 5 to bios F9 from the most recent F8 (on official gigabyte website) and no matter what I do I keep getting the message my friggin flash utility is out of date !
So I try and us the flash utility that comes with F9 but I cannot install it ?
Im sorry if this has been discussed before perhaps there is a beta F9 somewhere.
?


----------



## Alxx

You can do it via @bios too. Install Gigabytes App Center also need (Net framework 4.5 I think it is) so that you can use "@Bios". In @bios go to "update bios" choose "update from file". Then you have to enter the path were the downloaded bios file is. You probably also have to unpack the bios file, if not done before. I did this with F9 Bios and it worked (had the same error). I think you could also choose "update from server" but I haven't tried this.


----------



## Cyro999

^Yea, you have to do that. I had to download new version of the @bios utility from the asian server too, because it was an old version on the other servers. Everyone had to do it for f9


----------



## Derp

Z87 has got to be the shortest lived socket in history right? We probably won't be seeing much more bios updates from Gigabyte because of it.


----------



## Cyro999

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Derp*
> 
> Z87 has got to be the shortest lived socket in history right? We probably won't be seeing much more bios updates from Gigabyte because of it.


If Devil's Canyon doesn't run on z87.. They released the best CPU to ever be used in the socket (4670k/4770k) on launch day


----------



## Zoroastrian

i didnt realise @bios was to do with the app...i thought when peeps reffered to that they were just trying not to say F9 again....am i dumb ?









Thanks for help both of you.









have either of you used the newest Easy tunes ? worth a mess?

EDIT i cant get the app center to run =( *** arghhhhh

just to clarify im running net frame work 4.5.1

so im going to uninstall that and install 4.5 ....................................................what do you think ?


----------



## Alxx

Did you install Net 4.5 ??

"*Note)* Please install Microsoft .NET Framework 4.5 first before install APP Center utility."

Without NET Framework 4.5 App Center won't work.

You can download from http://www.gigabyte.us/products/product-page.aspx?pid=4487&dl=1&RWD=0#utility

Also make sure to have the right App Center Version for Your Operating System.


----------



## lantis

Easy tune was awful for me. I never touched the OC settings but they would be to high a vcore.
And the fan settings were never remembered for me. I went afternarket fan management.


----------



## ehume

Is it my imagination, or are the fan settings missing from the new EasyTune?


----------



## Kenerd

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ehume*
> 
> Is it my imagination, or are the fan settings missing from the new EasyTune?


nope they're gone. Had to go back to easytune 8.


----------



## Zoroastrian

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Alxx*
> 
> Did you install Net 4.5 ??
> "*Note)* Please install Microsoft .NET Framework 4.5 first before install APP Center utility."
> Without NET Framework 4.5 App Center won't work.
> 
> You can download from http://www.gigabyte.us/products/product-page.aspx?pid=4487&dl=1&RWD=0#utility
> 
> Also make sure to have the right App Center Version for Your Operating System.


Certainly did well actually I tried and my system says I have a later version so I assumed this would be ok .... Wrong ?


----------



## jazh23

Hi guys, from Venezuela, my Processor is a 4670K VID=0.8250, my motherboard is a Z87X-UD3H and finally my cooler is a Hyper 212+ dual fan...

My settings are:

Core Ratio=42
uncore=Default (34)
Vcore=1.196V
Memory settings= manually (1.5V 8-8-8-24 2T)
LLC=Medium
PWM Phase Control=Perf
Everything else=Auto
Maximum Temperature (Prime95)=74ºC

The system is almost stable, but sometimes with some CPU stress software or when I play Battlefield 4 for example, I got a BSOD code 124 and increase the Vcore does not help.

My questions are:

1. Why at idle only there is a frequency decrease but the Vcore doesn't?
2. For 4.2GHz is necessary set up the VRing to 1.15V?
3. For 4.2GHz is necessary to change the LLC and PWM Phase Control to Extreme?

Any tips? after 4.2GHz completely stable, I plan to go for 4.4GHz...

Thanks in advance for any help...


----------



## Anth Seebel

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jazh23*
> 
> Hi guys, from Venezuela, my Processor is a 4670K VID=0.8250, my motherboard is a Z87X-UD3H and finally my cooler is a Hyper 212+ dual fan...
> 
> My settings are:
> 
> Core Ratio=42
> uncore=Default (34)
> Vcore=1.196V
> Memory settings= manually (1.5V 8-8-8-24 2T)
> LLC=Medium
> PWM Phase Control=Perf
> Everything else=Auto
> Maximum Temperature (Prime95)=74ºC
> 
> The system is almost stable, but sometimes with some CPU stress software or when I play Battlefield 4 for example, I got a BSOD code 124 and increase the Vcore does not help.
> 
> My questions are:
> 
> 1. Why at idle only there is a frequency decrease but the Vcore doesn't?
> 2. For 4.2GHz is necessary set up the VRing to 1.15V?
> 3. For 4.2GHz is necessary to change the LLC and PWM Phase Control to Extreme?
> 
> Any tips? after 4.2GHz completely stable, I plan to go for 4.4GHz...
> 
> Thanks in advance for any help...


124/101 BSOD is usually not enough Vcore and/or Input Voltage. Try 1.225 Vcore and 1.85 Input Voltage with High LLC.

1. It will depend on your motherboard. ie. ASRock boards you need to set to Adaptive mode to get volts to drop at idle.

2. No, 1.15v is plenty for 34x uncore ratio. You can try set this to x40 and VRing to 1.15-1.20.

3. You should be fine with one notch down from extreme. The main voltages are Vcore and Input Voltage.


----------



## jazh23

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Anth Seebel*
> 
> 124/101 BSOD is usually not enough Vcore and/or Input Voltage. Try 1.225 Vcore and 1.85 Input Voltage with High LLC.
> 
> 1. It will depend on your motherboard. ie. ASRock boards you need to set to Adaptive mode to get volts to drop at idle.
> 
> 2. No, 1.15v is plenty for 34x uncore ratio. You can try set this to x40 and VRing to 1.15-1.20.
> 
> 3. You should be fine with one notch down from extreme. The main voltages are Vcore and Input Voltage.


Hi, My motherboard is Gigabyte UD3H with F9 bios.

What I do to get the voltage decrease? the only way to the Vcore drop at idle is leave it on auto.

What kind of benefits would have change the uncore from x34 to x40?

I notice that with LLC and PWM Phase Control in extreme, the system need less Vcore, but PWM phase control=extreme has some risks, like reduce the lifetime of the phases for example or more power consumtion?

Input Voltage is the same that VRIN?

Thanks for your time...


----------



## Anth Seebel

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jazh23*
> 
> Hi, My motherboard is Gigabyte UD3H with F9 bios.
> 
> What I do to get the voltage decrease? the only way to the Vcore drop at idle is leave it on auto.
> 
> What kind of benefits would have change the uncore from x34 to x40?
> 
> I notice that with LLC and PWM Phase Control in extreme, the system need less Vcore, but PWM phase control=extreme has some risks, like reduce the lifetime of the phases for example or more power consumtion?
> 
> Input Voltage is the same that VRIN?
> 
> Thanks for your time...


In BIOS enable C-states , C3 and C6/C7. Also, set windows power plan to 'balanced'.

Having uncore @ x40 will mean better performance and your cpu should handle it fine. Some folks will say you dont need it , but Ive found I can run higher uncore and it helps performance of the cpu.

Medium LLC should be fine, as it only affects Input voltage not Vcore.

Yes Input voltage is VRIN.


----------



## jazh23

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Anth Seebel*
> 
> In BIOS enable C-states , C3 and C6/C7. Also, set windows power plan to 'balanced'.
> 
> Having uncore @ x40 will mean better performance and your cpu should handle it fine. Some folks will say you dont need it , but Ive found I can run higher uncore and it helps performance of the cpu.
> 
> Medium LLC should be fine, as it only affects Input voltage not Vcore.
> 
> Yes Input voltage is VRIN.


Thanks, I will keep the LLC in medium then, and the PWM phase control I leave it in performance or Extreme?

I have the VRIN in auto, according HWInfo is 1.77V, It's Ok or is better set it manually?

I have all energy savers enabled in the BIOS, and the power plan is balanced, but only the frequency drop...

When my Overclock is 100% stable, I will try change the uncore to x40, but, when the uncore multiplier is increased, what voltage is necessary to adjust?


----------



## Anth Seebel

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jazh23*
> 
> Thanks, I will keep the LLC in medium then, and the PWM phase control I leave it in performance or Extreme?
> 
> I have all energy savers enabled in the BIOS, and the power plan is balanced, but only the frequency drop...
> 
> When my Overclock is 100% stable, I will try change the uncore to x40, but, when the uncore multiplier is increased, what voltage is necessary to adjust?


PWM @ performance will be plenty.

In BIOS enable speedstep (EIST.).

Goto power options >> change power options >> change advanced power savings >> processor power management : check that 'minimum processor state' is set to 5%.

Uncore voltage should be called CPU Ring Voltage.

http://www.overclock.net/t/1401976/the-gigabyte-z87-haswell-overclocking-oc-guide


----------



## Alxx

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Zoroastrian*
> 
> Certainly did well actually I tried and my system says I have a later version so I assumed this would be ok .... Wrong ?


Not sure about it. I would have just installed Net Framework 4.5 and tried. Or won't the System let you install Net 4.5 at all ?


----------



## Zoroastrian

Dang it ! calling all cars calling all cars ...weeeewahhhweeeewah, lol i have now tried 4.5 and 4.5.2 netframe work and still the gigabtye app refuses to load....does anyone have a gun ?

I just want to do some down and dirty OVERCLOCKING !!!
















p.s please help ta.


----------



## jazh23

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Anth Seebel*
> 
> PWM @ performance will be plenty.
> 
> In BIOS enable speedstep (EIST.).
> 
> Goto power options >> change power options >> change advanced power savings >> processor power management : check that 'minimum processor state' is set to 5%.
> 
> Uncore voltage should be called CPU Ring Voltage.
> 
> http://www.overclock.net/t/1401976/the-gigabyte-z87-haswell-overclocking-oc-guide


The EIST is enabled and the minimun processor state is 5%, it must to be that the Vcore only decrease with auto and offset, not with manual mode ...

Thank you so much, I have everything more clear...


----------



## Anth Seebel

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jazh23*
> 
> The EIST is enabled and the minimun processor state is 5%, it must to be that the Vcore only decrease with auto and offset, not with manual mode ...
> 
> Thank you so much, I have everything more clear...


no worries


----------



## jazh23

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Anth Seebel*
> 
> no worries


By the way, I realized that in fact the Vcore if decreases with the energy savings, the problem was that CPU-Z 1.69 does not show, but with version 1.63, it does...


----------



## Cyro999

Quote:


> The EIST is enabled and the minimun processor state is 5%, it must to be that the Vcore only decrease with auto and offset, not with manual mode ...
> 
> Thank you so much, I have everything more clear...


No, Vcore drops with Manual if it's set up properly. You need to read it from the right sensor - check the "Vcore" sensor in Hwinfo (not hwmonitor or the VID sensor) to see it on gigabyte boards. Many programs such as updated cpu-z use the wrong sensor.


----------



## mandrix

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ehume*
> 
> Is it my imagination, or are the fan settings missing from the new EasyTune?


Fan control is in the Gigabyte SIV utility now.


----------



## blackhole2013

You want to test for stability buy watch dogs and run it on ultra it runs my chip like prime crazy hot


----------



## Tmfs

I really hope Gigabyte follows suit of Asus and releases a bios update to support DC on z87. I know they already released a bios with "4th Generation Support" but I'm doubtful that includes the 4690k/4790k. Hopefully I'm wrong.


----------



## Alxx

You can watch under this Link:

http://processormatch.intel.com/

It will tell you if your Z87 Board is compatible with Devils Canyon.


----------



## Forceman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Alxx*
> 
> You can watch under this Link:
> http://processormatch.intel.com/
> It will tell you if your Z87 Board is compatible with Devils Canyon.


Sweet, thanks for the link.


----------



## stasio

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Alxx*
> 
> You can watch under this Link:
> http://processormatch.intel.com/
> It will tell you if your Z87 Board is compatible with Devils Canyon.


Still need BIOS update,as Asus done a few days ago.


----------



## Zoroastrian

whats the general feel on the most reliable Bios for this board the SUBJECT boards) atm ?


----------



## Gero2013

hm my CPU core speed keeps jumping between 800MHz and 4.5GHz even though all my power saving options are set to Auto, is that normal?


----------



## Jedson3614

Does Sin answer people anymore ?


----------



## stasio

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jedson3614*
> 
> Does Sin answer people anymore ?


He is on Computex now.....


----------



## mandrix

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Gero2013*
> 
> hm my CPU core speed keeps jumping between 800MHz and 4.5GHz even though all my power saving options are set to Auto, is that normal?


Normal.If anything is polling the system the speed will move around. As long as it's cycling down around 0.1v or less it's probably setup for max power saving.


----------



## Jedson3614

on computex? You mean at or in? Does anyone know why the new SI tool for gigabyte App center show my ram timing at 1880 or some weird number instead of 1866 like it should be. I know CPU-z is pretty close to 1866, which is what it is set to in bios.


----------



## Dyaems

Pardon me if I have a different motherboard and I am posting here, but it should be similar to what you guys have. And I don't see an active thread similar to this for my motherboard, sadly.

I'll just make another thread if I am not welcome here









Anyways, I'm trying to do a very mild OC and downvolting it, which is more important to me. I am getting 0x124 BSOD everytime I set the ram to 1600mhz using XMP or manually time it.

0x124 generally means upping vCore or VTT, which I did, and it is still doing BSODs while stressing.

The settings of my 4770k as of now is at 4.0ghz @ 1.125v, and for the uncore/cache is at 3.8ghz @ 1.13v (can prolly lower it)

I went as far as 1.140v on both core and uncore/chache, and it still BSODs when RAM is set at 1600mhz. I also toned down the uncore/cache to 36 and still BSODs I even tried upping the VTT upto 1.0v, still no good. Not sure what to do afterwards. I was thinking to increase the RAM voltage but I thought I should get other suggestions first.

I don't think the RAM has problems since I ran memtest on it last night and it had 0 errors. I tried setting to 1600mhz and everything stock, and it seems fine.

Also, if RAM is set at stock settings, although I never tried tighting the timings at 1333mhz, it does not give any problems whatsoever at all.

Note that i dont stress using p95 (not ready yet) due to AVX. and I think I need something like 1.3v to 1.34v when stressing p95 at 4.0ghz which is bad I think. I use Intel XTU and gaming when stressing.

Thanks for helping or for any suggestions!


----------



## Anth Seebel

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Dyaems*
> 
> Pardon me if I have a different motherboard and I am posting here, but it should be similar to what you guys have. And I don't see an active thread similar to this for my motherboard, sadly.
> 
> I'll just make another thread if I am not welcome here
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Anyways, I'm trying to do a very mild OC and downvolting it, which is more important to me. I am getting 0x124 BSOD everytime I set the ram to 1600mhz using XMP or manually time it.
> 
> 0x124 generally means upping vCore or VTT, which I did, and it is still doing BSODs while stressing.
> 
> The settings of my 4770k as of now is at 4.0ghz @ 1.125v, and for the uncore/cache is at 3.8ghz @ 1.13v (can prolly lower it)
> 
> I went as far as 1.140v on both core and uncore/chache, and it still BSODs when RAM is set at 1600mhz. I also toned down the uncore/cache to 36 and still BSODs I even tried upping the VTT upto 1.0v, still no good. Not sure what to do afterwards. I was thinking to increase the RAM voltage but I thought I should get other suggestions first.
> 
> I don't think the RAM has problems since I ran memtest on it last night and it had 0 errors. I tried setting to 1600mhz and everything stock, and it seems fine.
> 
> Also, if RAM is set at stock settings, although I never tried tighting the timings at 1333mhz, it does not give any problems whatsoever at all.
> 
> Note that i dont stress using p95 (not ready yet) due to AVX. and I think I need something like 1.3v to 1.34v when stressing p95 at 4.0ghz which is bad I think. I use Intel XTU and gaming when stressing.
> 
> Thanks for helping or for any suggestions!


Haswell sometimes likes higher Vcore when you increase RAM speed.

Try relaxing the timings @ 1600mhz.

You can also try 1.20v Vcore to see if it's just Vcore holding things back, then lower it if you can. If stable then your cpu likes more volts when RAM speed is increased.

Could also be your RAM kit is stubborn with the rest of your components, if you can borrow another RAM kit to test that would be handy.


----------



## Dyaems

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Anth Seebel*
> 
> Haswell sometimes likes higher Vcore when you increase RAM speed.
> 
> Try relaxing the timings @ 1600mhz.
> 
> You can also try 1.20v Vcore to see if it's just Vcore holding things back, then lower it if you can. If stable then your cpu likes more volts when RAM speed is increased.
> 
> Could also be your RAM kit is stubborn with the rest of your components, if you can borrow another RAM kit to test that would be handy.


Thank you for replying. I got too used to Sandy/Ivy and Haswell is a different kind of "beast" so I am kinda lost on what to do.

I do plan to buy another RAM kit since I plan on putting my current RAM on my little sister's PC, which serves as my backup PC as well. I think the stoc 1600mhz timings are already relaxed as it is, IIRC its like 1600mhz CL10.

I'll try what you suggested later and report back here!


----------



## Dyaems

Currently trying at 1.150v at both core and cache. Also ram at 1600mhz CL10. Will further tweak them one by one again after a day or two.


----------



## blackhole2013

I think Im finally going to stay here 44 uncore at 1.235 46 core 1.275 and ram OC to 2933 ran x264 maxed temp was 85c ..


----------



## telepati

Hi, Im trying to oveclock my system and I want to try template in the first page but there is two setting in there and I can't find it in BIOS. I tried to read guide over and over again but my english not very well probably I miss it these settings. Where is these two settings under the BIOS? Under the which Menu?

BCLK: Auto
Turbo: Auto

Please also give me an advice for my RAM? What is the best settings for my RAM? I tried some settings but when I tried different voltage or timing for my RAM I can't never boot my machine. Always came weird sound on start or I made several CMOS clear to open my machine again









This are my specs;

Gigagbyte GA-Z87X-UDH5
Intel i7 4770K
MSI GTX 660 2GB TwinFzr
Corsair Hydro H80i Cooler
CORSAIR CMZ16GX3M2A1600C9 Vengeance 32GB (4 x 8GB) 240-Pin DDR3 SDRAM DDR3 1600 (PC3 12800)

(http://www.ramexperts.com/ddr3/corsair-cmz16gx3m2a1600c9-vengeance-16gb-2-x-8gb-240-pin-ddr3-sdram-ddr3-1600-pc3-12800-desktop-memory.html)

In this link there are some details for my ram. There are two different timing and latency settings which one should I use? Im really confused!

Cas Latency
10
Timing
10-10-10-27
Voltage
1.5V

1600MHz

9-9-9-24 latency

And Thank you...


----------



## blackhole2013

some ram just dont OC i would try 11-11-11-30 1.65 volts at 1866 and if that works use the same timings for 2133 mhz .. if 2133 dont work then go back to 1866 and try 10-10-10-27 1.65v


----------



## Gerbacio

well guys im a little bit frustrated ...if anyonne can point at what i might be doing wrong i will Rep+ you and love you forever!

i feel like my 3570k was way easier on my asrock to OC than this 4770k on the Gigabyte board!

i aint breaking 75 degrees on prime ...Hyper evo 212 and delided chip with Coolaboratory! i feel the voltage is too high for 4.4 but i think i might be doing something wrong somewhere else!

this is the settings i can play , run Prime and be stable at!

Happy fathers day to everyone here thats a Dad !







especially single dads like me


----------



## Alxx

You have three main variables there: the core ratio (cpu frequency), uncore ratio (cache fequency) and Ram clock. First you should eliminate uncore and Ram and only clock the cores. I would therefore set the uncore ratio to x35 and 1,15 voltage (Vring), the Ram i would set to 1600 Mhz or 1333 Mhz (enable XMP and after set Ram multiplier "System memory multiplier in bios" to 13,33 or 16 manually). You can raise uncore and Ram later after your core frequency is stable. Set Vcore to 1,35 fixed/ovverride and core multiplier to x44, Input voltage aka Vrin set 1,9 and if not stable try 1,95. If this is not stable try x43 for the cores. Be also aware that Haswell IVR is throwing random bluescreens, meaning after you changed a bios value and PC will bluescreen in a short time period restart and start your favorite stresstest one more time.

Most important settings for x 44 (4400 Mhz core clock)are Vcore 1,35, Vrin 1,9-1,95, Vring x35 with 1,15 v.

Once you have x43 or x44 stable you can go for a higher core freqency. Good luck









Also note: Threre are some 4770Ks out there that need around 1,35 vcore just for x43-44 core multiplier and some of them wont even go higher than x43 or x44. Because of that Devils Canyon is so awaited.


----------



## Cyro999

35 will turbo to 40. Set uncore to 33 while overclocking core, with that 1.15 on ring.

Set your VRIN load line calibration to turbo/extreme, and i would really try another test. Check the Haswell overclocking guide (with statistics) on OCN, there should be an x264 test in the OP there

It's very difficult to use prime to overclock and get good results. It's a lot more prone to crashing or demanding a ton of voltage because of smaller mistakes, and in general, newer version of prime blend is EXTREMELY vcore demanding, way more than other programs

I would leave VRIN at 2.0, because my chip won't run similar vcores ([email protected]) without 2.0 or a little bit higher. Chips with HT need higher input by a bit, i think, or at least i seemed to need a bit less when i disabled HT.

It's very important to note the type of bluescreen you get, under what type of stress (like 0x0101, 0x0124 etc) and how often each happens, how long it took etc


----------



## Alxx

Of course uncore to x33 not 35, is 4770k sorry.


----------



## Gerbacio

It just says whea errors!

I'm trying to do 4.5 with the instructions you guys give me but it keeps giving me errors! Do I raise the vcore?

Does the voltage go down like ivy bridge when idle?What's the equivalent of offset and turbo? Is it just vcore?


----------



## Alxx

What error messages do you get ? 124 *can* be Vcore, 101 *can* be Vrin. "Whea uncorrectable error" is probably Vcore.

Quote Cyro: "It's very important to note the type of bluescreen you get, under what type of stress (like 0x0101, 0x0124 etc) and how often each happens, how long it took etc"

Are you already stable with x44?

You dont have the Vcore going down (vdroop) anymore instead it is now the Input voltage "Vrin".

With Gigabyte Z87 mainboards there is no need to use the offset anymore (also stated in the OP). Vcore is being lowered even with fixed voltage. You can check with Hwinfo and CPUZ 1.64.

If you are stable x44 with lets say 1,35 vcore and cant lower vcore anymore, it is highly unlikely that 4,5 Ghz will run with 1,35 v vcore. Then you will probably need some vcore like 1,41-1,42 and maybe more Vrin.


----------



## Gerbacio

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Alxx*
> 
> What error messages do you get ? 124 *can* be Vcore, 101 *can* be Vrin. "Whea uncorrectable error" is probably Vcore.
> Quote Cyro: "It's very important to note the type of bluescreen you get, under what type of stress (like 0x0101, 0x0124 etc) and how often each happens, how long it took etc"
> 
> Are you already stable with x44?
> 
> You dont have the Vcore going down (vdroop) anymore instead it is now the Input voltage "Vrin".
> 
> With Gigabyte Z87 mainboards there is no need to use the offset anymore (also stated in the OP). Vcore is being lowered even with fixed voltage. You can check with Hwinfo and CPUZ 1.64.
> 
> If you are stable x44 with lets say 1,35 vcore and cant lower vcore anymore, it is highly unlikely that 4,5 Ghz will run with 1,35 v vcore. Then you will probably need some vcore like 1,41-1,42 and maybe more Vrin.


ok repped you both for your help! thanks

this is the repeating error

im using aida 64 extreme for testing now...seems to be working like a charm @ 1.41 Vcore @ 4.5 .....to my understanding as long as i dont get past 1.45 i should be fine , correct??

im getting too hot @4.5 one of the cores touched 86! im using the Hyper Evo 212 ....i also have a Noctua D14 on my other computer....but i cant use it cause the trident X 2400mhz memory has super tall heatsinks!

- System

- Provider

[ Name] Microsoft-Windows-Kernel-Power
[ Guid] {331C3B3A-2005-44C2-AC5E-77220C37D6B4}

EventID 41

Version 3

Level 1

Task 63

Opcode 0

Keywords 0x8000000000000002

- TimeCreated

[ SystemTime] 2014-06-15T23:57:35.217371900Z

EventRecordID 1783

Correlation

- Execution

[ ProcessID] 4
[ ThreadID] 8

Channel System

Computer PCMASTERRACE

- Security

[ UserID] S-1-5-18

- EventData

BugcheckCode 292
BugcheckParameter1 0x0
BugcheckParameter2 0xffffe0003443a028
BugcheckParameter3 0xbf800000
BugcheckParameter4 0x124
SleepInProgress 0
PowerButtonTimestamp 0
BootAppStatus 0

The system has rebooted without cleanly shutting down first. This error could be caused if the system stopped responding, crashed, or lost power unexpectedly.

Event 41 Kernel-Power

is the imput voltage "vrin"
CPU Vrin external override ???

is that the one you are referring to?


----------



## Alxx

Yes Vrin is CPU Vrin external override.

About your error: I am not 100% sure at the Moment. Could be 124 error, meaning Vcore might help.

When you have system restarts without bluescreens than it can be Input voltage or cache voltage that needs to be adjusted.

In most cases when you raise vcore to stabilize a higher CPU multiplier you will also have to raise the Vrin aka CPU Vrin external override voltage. The Vrin (Input voltage) delivers the volts to Vcore, Cache, SA IO/AD and internal graphics. The picture is showing it quite well:

In the picture *Vccin* is *Vrin* or *Input voltage*


----------



## Cyro999

You're trying to get stable at too high of a multi+vcore, it's very difficult to just jump into a max overclock (around 1.4vcore) without stepping up to it from a normal or easier OC (1.3v, but 1.2-1.25v usually avoids most problems that you have to fix, so it's good to start there)

Back off to what you can do with bios vcore around ~1.23 (load will be 0.02 higher than that, so 1.25) and then get it stable, optimize it, then go up 100mhz at a time, you can start at ~1.85 VRIN with VRIN LLC on extreme, too


----------



## Derp

I flashed F10a to my z87x-ud3h today. A few changes and questions if anyone can help.

1. The stupid uncore behavior on this board has changed. Setting 34x used to turbo to 40x and idle at 8x but now it doesn't. If you want this behavior back you need to set uncore to auto.

As usual with Gigabyte, setting any uncore speed will be stuck at that speed and never lower at idle because Gigabyte refuses to implement the min and max cache ratio setting in their bios like other board makers have done since launch. And since z97 is out, it will probably never be seen.

What does the on/off toggle next to the uncore setting do?

2. With uncore on auto it will drop to 800 but does the voltage also lower during idle with the clock speed? Can anyone confirm this with a DMM? The reason I ask is because Gigabyte doesn't have the adaptive uncore voltage setting like other brands do. Gigabyte also lacks a software voltage sensor to check this like other boards have.

3. Is there a way to completely disable spread spectrum? With a manual 100 set with spread spectrum on auto or the lowest number allowed I get 99.76 bus speed which means 3791 instead of 3800. With F9 bios i got a stable 100.


----------



## Gerbacio

I feel like I'm pushing it with he monitor saying vcore is at 1.440 ... I have it on the bios at 1.419! Im using a h100i

Till when am I safe? With the h100i?

I might go back to 4.5ghz 1.407 vcore and temps barely touched 70 degrees... This chip is not as good as my i5 that did 5ghz with 1.4vcore


----------



## [CyGnus]

1.4v+ on haswell is kind of pushing it... Are you dellided?


----------



## valkeriefire

Ok, I need a little help.

I've got my CPU OC'd to 4.5ghz and I am doing well. 4.5ghz @ 1.235v (1.25v in windows). Uncore is at 42, vring 1.15v, VNIC 1.8.

Unforunately when I bump up to 4.6ghz the CPU throttles down to 3.9ghz during stress testing. I've tried upping the uncore to different numbers (43,44,45,46), but nothing fixes it. What do you need to do when you have this problem?


----------



## george241312

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *valkeriefire*
> 
> Ok, I need a little help.
> 
> I've got my CPU OC'd to 4.5ghz and I am doing well. 4.5ghz @ 1.235v (1.25v in windows). Uncore is at 42, vring 1.15v, VNIC 1.8.
> 
> Unforunately when I bump up to 4.6ghz the CPU throttles down to 3.9ghz during stress testing. I've tried upping the uncore to different numbers (43,44,45,46), but nothing fixes it. What do you need to do when you have this problem?


Have you checked your temperature ?
Could be Thermal Throttling.


----------



## Cyro999

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *valkeriefire*
> 
> Ok, I need a little help.
> 
> I've got my CPU OC'd to 4.5ghz and I am doing well. 4.5ghz @ 1.235v (1.25v in windows). Uncore is at 42, vring 1.15v, VNIC 1.8.
> 
> Unforunately when I bump up to 4.6ghz the CPU throttles down to 3.9ghz during stress testing. I've tried upping the uncore to different numbers (43,44,45,46), but nothing fixes it. What do you need to do when you have this problem?


Make sure you're under ~90c peak, increase your CPU turbo power limits up in bios, use 33x @1.15vring uncore.


----------



## valkeriefire

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *george241312*
> 
> Have you checked your temperature ?
> Could be Thermal Throttling.


It isn't thermal throttling, temps are only getting up to the 60's.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Cyro999*
> 
> Make sure you're under ~90c peak, increase your CPU turbo power limits up in bios, use 33x @1.15vring uncore.


I tried as you suggested, it helped, instead of throttling at 3.9ghz, it now throttles at 4.4 or 4.5ghz. It will run at 4.6 when it is idling, but when ever I apply a long term load, the clock speed comes down some. I increased from 1.15v Vring to 1.25v, but that didn't help either.

Here is a screen shot under load to show you the problem. You can see it is currently running 4.4ghz, but it does max out at 4.6, but only at idle.


----------



## marsey99

if not thermal limit then power limit dude.


----------



## valkeriefire

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *marsey99*
> 
> if not thermal limit then power limit dude.


I don't think that is it either, I've set it to 200 on watts and amps. Could it be VRIN? I am at 1.8v, and that should be enough.


----------



## mandrix

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *valkeriefire*
> 
> I don't think that is it either, I've set it to 200 on watts and amps. Could it be VRIN? I am at 1.8v, and that should be enough.


To be honest I've never seen that before, with anything I was overclocking. But the only thing left to try right off the top is increase Vccin. Try at least 1.9.


----------



## Alxx

Gigabyte CPU Support List (Check Devils Canyon Support)

http://www.gigabyte.com/support-downloads/cpu-support.aspx


----------



## marsey99

you could try more vcin, but it is a limiter that is reducing speed to keep it within its boundaries. if not heat it only leaves power.

maybe it is the itx mobo hitting its limits? it only has 4 phase power idk.


----------



## Alxx

It must be that, someone in another forum who tested ITX reported that too. VRM were far too hot like 100 C°. He tried a fan and had better results with that.

That is why I would avoid ITX and go for MATX instead if I seriously want to overclock CPU.


----------



## rchar081

Having a bit of trouble. My overclock is stable, however I need the voltage and multiplier to go down on idle. So far only the multiplier goes down with the voltage staying the same. I have set all of the power saving states to auto as stated in the guide but no luck. Can anyone help me?? Power mode is on balanced, still stuck at 1.27 all the time while the multiplier goes up and down. Checked HWINFO says the same thing...


----------



## Derp

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *rchar081*
> 
> Having a bit of trouble. My overclock is stable, however I need the voltage and multiplier to go down on idle. So far only the multiplier goes down with the voltage staying the same. I have set all of the power saving states to auto as stated in the guide but no luck. Can anyone help me?? Power mode is on balanced, still stuck at 1.27 all the time while the multiplier goes up and down. Checked HWINFO says the same thing...


In hwinfo make sure you're looking at the Vcore sensor and not the VID sensor. The Vcore sensor should be further down. If you want the Vcore to drop way down (0.060 on my board) then set C6/C7 to enabled. It won't enable if you leave it on auto.

If you also want the cache multiplier to clock down at idle like it does at stock along with the CPU then you need to set the multiplier to 34x, this will make the cache turbo up to 40x and then idle at 8x. At least that's how it behaves on my gigabyte Z87 on all pre-F10 bios.


----------



## rchar081

ah this all makes sense now thank you lol.


----------



## valkeriefire

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *marsey99*
> 
> you could try more vcin, but it is a limiter that is reducing speed to keep it within its boundaries. if not heat it only leaves power.
> 
> maybe it is the itx mobo hitting its limits? it only has 4 phase power idk.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Alxx*
> 
> It must be that, someone in another forum who tested ITX reported that too. VRM were far too hot like 100 C°. He tried a fan and had better results with that.
> That is why I would avoid ITX and go for MATX instead if I seriously want to overclock CPU.


That is a logical conclusion. It will pass benchmarks at 4.6, 4.7, and 4.8 (and the scores reflect that), but it won't stay at those speeds during long stability tests, which does imply some sort of power issue. The ITX board is a likely culprit.

Thanks for your help. Fortunately I am happy at 4.5ghz and it isn't taking much voltage either. 1.235v in the bios seems to be on the low side, so I feel lucky. My chip could probably do more, but I guess my motherboard cannot.

+rep to all of you.


----------



## Lukas026

hello guys

I am joining the party with my 4670k and Maximus VI Formula and I would like to ask a question:

I am used to stress test with Prime 95 (90 % of all RAM Blend test). With this kind of testing, I am able to do only 4.3 Ghz core / 4 Ghz Cache with 1.2v / 1.1v. May temp maxes at 89C. Is this becouse I have some bad / faulty chip or is it normal ?

When I tried AIDA 64 test my temps maxes at 75C. You can see my RIG in my SIG so feel free to comment.

Thanks


----------



## rchar081

Sounds more like you may have incorrectly installed your cooler. I'm guilty of it, that would be my first place to check, make sure the plastic on the copper plate is peeled off.


----------



## Tweakin

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Lukas026*
> 
> hello guys
> 
> I am joining the party with my 4670k and Maximus VI Formula and I would like to ask a question:
> 
> I am used to stress test with Prime 95 (90 % of all RAM Blend test). With this kind of testing, I am able to do only 4.3 Ghz core / 4 Ghz Cache with 1.2v / 1.1v. May temp maxes at 89C. Is this becouse I have some bad / faulty chip or is it normal ?
> 
> When I tried AIDA 64 test my temps maxes at 75C. You can see my RIG in my SIG so feel free to comment.
> 
> Thanks


That's warm for that voltage, unless you are using the stock cooler.


----------



## Lukas026

hmm can you guys run the latest official Prime 95 64bit version (28.5) Blend test with 90% RAM for 15 min and show me your temps ?

Also make sure you have checked the two options in your advenced tab for better memory testing !

Thanks

Edit:

Link to the Prime: ftp://mersenne.org/gimps/p95v285.win64.zip

Screenshot how it should look like in Prime 95:

Advanced tab:



90% Ram:


----------



## Tweakin

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Lukas026*
> 
> hmm can you guys run the latest official Prime 95 64bit version (28.5) Blend test with 90% RAM for 15 min and show me your temps ?
> 
> Also make sure you have checked the two options in your advenced tab for better memory testing !
> 
> Thanks
> 
> Edit:
> 
> Link to the Prime: ftp://mersenne.org/gimps/p95v285.win64.zip
> 
> Screenshot how it should look like in Prime 95:
> 
> Advanced tab:
> 
> 
> 
> 90% Ram:


I'll run tonight if you are still interested...


----------



## klepp0906

I got a question for y'all. After getting a second PC set up where I can still work while fiddling with my main, I figured I would take the opportunity to tighten up/optimize my haswell overclock.

I had a nice chip but dropped it while cleaning it and chipped the.... Chip.

I was bent considering the cost to replace, but figured hey, perhaps I'll get a better one! Nein.... It's worse, much worse. How bad you ask?

Well with uncore at stock, and VRAM at stock... It takes 1.45v to get 4.6 prime stable.

Moving on...

So I started with the uncore and began moving north. I was able to hit a 1:1 but the cost was profound. My ram wouldn't oc at all! I take that back. It wouldn't even do stock speeds (1866)

I'm able to do 1600 prime stable with 4.6/4.6 with 1866 ram lol.

My question is this. Do I keep said configuration and simply tighten up the memory timings or do I back off the uncore to 40 or so and run my ram at 2200?

I know neither offers a tremendous amount when it comes to real world performance and I'd be likely to drop them both for another 100mhz on the chip, unfortunately 4.6 is just about it. It is stable at 4.7 but not prime stable. I've went all the way up to 1.55v trying to get 4.7 stable and while it's still thermally within safety - that's just too much darn voltage for a 24/7 clock for me.

So which is it and why?


----------



## mandrix

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Lukas026*
> 
> hmm can you guys run the latest official Prime 95 64bit version (28.5) Blend test with 90% RAM for 15 min and show me your temps ?
> 
> Also make sure you have checked the two options in your advenced tab for better memory testing !
> 
> Thanks
> 
> Edit:
> 
> Link to the Prime: ftp://mersenne.org/gimps/p95v285.win64.zip
> 
> Screenshot how it should look like in Prime 95:
> 
> Advanced tab:
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 90% Ram:
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


28.5 is going to run hotter than 27.9, and it's going to take more voltage. Only you can say if it's worth it. Personally it's not so much for me.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *klepp0906*
> 
> I got a question for y'all. After getting a second PC set up where I can still work while fiddling with my main, I figured I would take the opportunity to tighten up/optimize my haswell overclock.
> 
> I had a nice chip but dropped it while cleaning it and chipped the.... Chip.
> 
> I was bent considering the cost to replace, but figured hey, perhaps I'll get a better one! Nein.... It's worse, much worse. How bad you ask?
> 
> Well with uncore at stock, and VRAM at stock... It takes 1.45v to get 4.6 prime stable.
> 
> Moving on...
> 
> So I started with the uncore and began moving north. I was able to hit a 1:1 but the cost was profound. My ram wouldn't oc at all! I take that back. It wouldn't even do stock speeds (1866)
> 
> I'm able to do 1600 prime stable with 4.6/4.6 with 1866 ram lol.
> 
> My question is this. Do I keep said configuration and simply tighten up the memory timings or do I back off the uncore to 40 or so and run my ram at 2200?
> 
> I know neither offers a tremendous amount when it comes to real world performance and I'd be likely to drop them both for another 100mhz on the chip, unfortunately 4.6 is just about it. It is stable at 4.7 but not prime stable. I've went all the way up to 1.55v trying to get 4.7 stable and while it's still thermally within safety - that's just too much darn voltage for a 24/7 clock for me.
> 
> So which is it and why?


I wouldn't give a second thought to running the uncore that high. 1:1 IMO is totally unnecessary, and even moving the uncore up shows little gain in benchmarks.
I left mine on stock settings where it will ramp up to x40 and down to x8 since my testing showed that anything beyond x39 on my cpu was extremely diminishing returns.

I think you'll get more out of the higher RAM settings, but do tell us what you end up with and how it works for you.


----------



## Cyro999

Memory speed is way more important than uncore usually


----------



## klepp0906

That's exactly the answer I was looking for







. Thanks guys!


----------



## [CyGnus]

Well after i did a few benches about uncore i see very little to no improvement at all above 4.2/4.3GHz uncore, for you guys to have an ideia 100MHz CPU does a lot more than 500MHz uncore. And the differences are only seen in benchmarks so dont bother much about it


----------



## Derp

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *[CyGnus]*
> 
> Well after i did a few benches about uncore i see very little to no improvement at all above 4.2/4.3GHz uncore, for you guys to have an ideia 100MHz CPU does a lot more than 500MHz uncore. And the differences are only seen in benchmarks so dont bother much about it


This is true. Since gigabyte boards lack the min cache ratio setting I think it's best to just leave the cache multiplier set to stock which will let it turbo to 40x and then idle at 8x instead of permanently staying at any other speed you choose even at idle. You won't be missing out on much.

If you're using the F10 bios then you need to set the cache multiplier to auto to get the same result.


----------



## Tweakin

Lukas026,

I ran the latest Prime and as pointed out I had to take my vcore from 1.2 to 1.3 just to run this test. Take into consideration that my ambient temp is really high due to heat/humidity here on East Coast, and as such my temps went through the roof as seen below:


----------



## blackhole2013

Just loving it !!!


----------



## Lukas026

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Tweakin*
> 
> Lukas026,
> 
> I ran the latest Prime and as pointed out I had to take my vcore from 1.2 to 1.3 just to run this test. Take into consideration that my ambient temp is really high due to heat/humidity here on East Coast, and as such my temps went through the roof as seen below:


thanks for the pics









yeah this last version is really stressful and in the end I decided I will not take it as my main "proof of stablity"

I ran AIDA64 stress test (CPU+cache+FPU+RAM) for 8 hours with my 4670k [email protected] I think I will keep this setting and try some games with it...seems mediocore OC for Haswells


----------



## Cyro999

Quote:


> I ran AIDA64 stress test (CPU+cache+FPU+RAM) for 8 hours with my 4670k [email protected] I think I will keep this setting and try some games with it...seems mediocore OC for Haswells


Mediocre? Average is [email protected], you're 200mhz above it, why is that mediocre :0


----------



## blackhole2013

For real mine can do 4.7 at 1.3 but on rare occasion i can get a blue screen so i just do 4.7 at 1.32 and everything's great reall question is how high you can push your unicore im at 4.5 at 1.275 and how much you can push your ram im at 2933 as high as my gigabyte z87x-ud4h can go then you can see how good a chip you have Luckas026


----------



## xulos

First of all sry, if this was already answered but read first post in this thread and i want to know few thing that i dont understand. I want some mid OC on mine 4770k (4.2 precisely but on lowest possible voltage). Do i have to change uncore frequency ,vring and input voltages or for that speed i can leave all of that on auto including phase and LLC , and why afterall we have to change uncore and vring/vin ? I really want to undervolt my CPU cause in stock it gives 1.312V!? for 3.9 turbo boost and i dont need anything above 4.2 GHz. So where is the "boundary" for (not) changing , uncore, vring and cou input voltages , LLC etc etc ?


----------



## Dyaems

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *xulos*
> 
> First of all sry, if this was already answered but read first post in this thread and i want to know few thing that i dont understand. I want some mid OC on mine 4770k (4.2 precisely but on lowest possible voltage). Do i have to change uncore frequency ,vring and input voltages or for that speed i can leave all of that on auto including phase and LLC , and why afterall we have to change uncore and vring/vin ? I really want to undervolt my CPU cause in stock it gives 1.312V!? for 3.9 turbo boost and i dont need anything above 4.2 GHz. So where is the "boundary" for (not) changing , uncore, vring and cou input voltages , LLC etc etc ?


You can leave those at stock/auto, unless your 4.2ghz settings is not stable, you might want to tweak VCCIN and LLC when that time comes.

It is somewhat mandatory to leave uncore and its voltage at a minimum (30x multiplier and 1.150v, for example) anyway specially when you are tweaking the Core clock/Voltage the first time.

I could be wrong though, so you may want for other Gigabyte owners to chime in, since I own a non-Gigabyte motherboard.


----------



## xulos

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Dyaems*
> 
> You can leave those at stock/auto, unless your 4.2ghz settings is not stable, you might want to tweak VCCIN and LLC when that time comes.
> 
> It is somewhat mandatory to leave uncore and its voltage at a minimum (30x multiplier and 1.150v, for example) anyway specially when you are tweaking the Core clock/Voltage the first time.
> 
> I could be wrong though, so you may want for other Gigabyte owners to chime in, since I own a non-Gigabyte motherboard.


i own maximus VII ranger but i think its all the same principle.


----------



## Tweakin

I've got a Giga z87 and the process is the same...


----------



## xulos

process is the same on every board , just some options are named differently. But istill didnt get answer to my question?


----------



## error-id10t

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *xulos*
> 
> Do i have to change uncore frequency ,vring and input voltages or for that speed i can leave all of that on auto including phase and LLC , and why afterall we have to change uncore and vring/vin ? I really want to undervolt my CPU cause in stock it gives 1.312V!? for 3.9 turbo boost and i dont need anything above 4.2 GHz. So where is the "boundary" for (not) changing , uncore, vring and cou input voltages , LLC etc etc ?


1) You don't have to change them but 4.2giggles is fairly small bump in speed so raising the cache to match it won't be too hard. You may need to raise the cache volts though - if you choose not to, then leave them as-is. No need to play with VCCIN at these speeds / volts 99% of time. You can change Phase to Optimised or leave to Auto. You can leave LLC to Auto, it's more than likely going for the highest setting which is giving you an off-shoot (slightly higher under load than idle).

2) You change them (lower) in the beginning so you can get the highest core Multi and eliminate the other's as possible culprits for failing to get that. Once you get your core Multi, you raise cache back up, enable XMP etc.

3) Something is "wrong" if you're seeing 1.312v. Me personally, I'd reset the BIOS and start again.. nobody can guess what's happening as none of us have your board in front of us. As an example just using mine, it comes in at 1.04v @ stock under load. When I enable XMP it then wants 1.12v still at stock. I can make 4.0giggles run just fine through Prime95 @ 1.12v but anything more needs a bump in vcore.


----------



## SinisteR OCN

Hi Guys,

New to the forum, have been reading this guide for while...

Played around with a lot of settings, got a lot of blue screens, lol

I was too gung-ho admittedly and started OC'ing before ever coming across this guide.
Before ever seeing what i even had to start with.

I've been running stable at 4.2 , but seems like a bottleneck somewhere, seemed laggy and not as snappy as even stock.

So just today, i put everything back to stock optimized defaults to start over.

I have a 4670k

Model: C Stepping: 3 Revision: C0

and stock VCore is 1.044

a Z87X-UD4H board

Tips on where to start, and what direction to take towards a good 4.3-4.5+ 24/7 OC

Thanks for any tips. as a side note, i really haven't overclocked since Q6600 days, a lot has changed
and all the options are little confusing, this guide has helped tremendously on understanding a lot of settings.
But seeing as haswell has so many variants and potluck, i was hoping to get a nudge from some of you
more experienced guys.

Thanks for your time in Advance..

edit: forgot to mention, i'm on air, evo 212, not delidded.


----------



## Tmfs

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SinisteR OCN*
> 
> Hi Guys,
> 
> New to the forum, have been reading this guide for while...
> 
> Played around with a lot of settings, got a lot of blue screens, lol
> 
> I was too gung-ho admittedly and started OC'ing before ever coming across this guide.
> Before ever seeing what i even had to start with.
> 
> I've been running stable at 4.2 , but seems like a bottleneck somewhere, seemed laggy and not as snappy as even stock.
> 
> So just today, i put everything back to stock optimized defaults to start over.
> 
> I have a 4670k
> 
> Model: C Stepping: 3 Revision: C0
> 
> and stock VCore is 1.044
> 
> a Z87X-UD4H board
> 
> Tips on where to start, and what direction to take towards a good 4.3-4.5+ 24/7 OC
> 
> Thanks for any tips. as a side note, i really haven't overclocked since Q6600 days, a lot has changed
> and all the options are little confusing, this guide has helped tremendously on understanding a lot of settings.
> But seeing as haswell has so many variants and potluck, i was hoping to get a nudge from some of you
> more experienced guys.
> 
> Thanks for your time in Advance..
> 
> edit: forgot to mention, i'm on air, evo 212, not delidded.


I have a UD4H, let's see if I can help you out. There are really only three voltages you need to worry about VRIN, Vcore and Ring (Cache voltage). With no delid and your cooling you'll prob hit thermal limits with anything over 1.25v so lets start with that.

Try this
Set CPU ratio to x44
VRIN - 1.870 Most suggest a delta of +.6 over your vcore for this but I've found +.62 works best for me. Feel free to play with this yourself, reduce if possible to help temps.
Vcore - 1.25v You may hit thermal wall even at this voltage so watch out for that.
Ring - 1.15v This is your cache voltage. Leave your cache ratio at x34 until you're more comfortable. At x34 on a 4670k it should boost to x40 under load which will be fine for a 4.4/4.5 OC. Play with this if you like as well to reduce temps if possible.

Jump into windows load up p95 27.9 and run 1344-1344 in place FFT. If it runs for a hour or so without crashing bump your core multi up to x45 and if not drop it to x43. Keep an eye on temps with something like HWINFO, anything below 85 is ok imho.

Good luck!


----------



## SinisteR OCN

Ok, Thank you for your reply.

After posting last night, i did a little bit on my own and here's what i got.

Multi- x45

vcore- 1.245

vrin- 1.9

everything else i left alone, i have mixed opinions on prime55, so i ran aida64 extreme and was stable for 5.5 hours. Highest temp hit was 81c .
Got a blue screen, but it didn't turn out to be thermals. here is the dump...

On Tue 7/1/2014 10:18:11 AM GMT your computer crashed
crash dump file: C:\Windows\Minidump\070114-22698-01.dmp
uptime: 05:37:04
This was probably caused by the following module: iusb3hub.sys (iusb3hub+0x191F1)
Bugcheck code: 0x124 (0x0, 0xFFFFFA800CA42028, 0xBF800000, 0x124)
Error: WHEA_UNCORRECTABLE_ERROR
file path: C:\Windows\system32\drivers\iusb3hub.sys
product: USB 3.0 Device Driver
company: Intel Corporation
description: Intel(R) USB 3.0 Hub Driver
Bug check description: This bug check indicates that a fatal hardware error has occurred. This bug check uses the error data that is provided by the Windows Hardware Error Architecture (WHEA).
This is likely to be caused by a hardware problem problem. This problem might be caused by a thermal issue.
A third party driver was identified as the probable root cause of this system error. It is suggested you look for an update for the following driver: iusb3hub.sys (Intel(R) USB 3.0 Hub Driver, Intel Corporation).
Google query: Intel Corporation WHEA_UNCORRECTABLE_ERROR

Since reading your post, i have changed

vrin to 1.870

and ring to 1.15

left voltage alone for the moment since it seems to be ok where it's at.

i'm ready to run another stress test at these settings....if i HAVE to run Prime i will,

i will wait on your reply before doing anything else, Thanks again your for time.


----------



## xulos

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *error-id10t*
> 
> 1) You don't have to change them but 4.2giggles is fairly small bump in speed so raising the cache to match it won't be too hard. You may need to raise the cache volts though - if you choose not to, then leave them as-is. No need to play with VCCIN at these speeds / volts 99% of time. You can change Phase to Optimised or leave to Auto. You can leave LLC to Auto, it's more than likely going for the highest setting which is giving you an off-shoot (slightly higher under load than idle).
> 
> 2) You change them (lower) in the beginning so you can get the highest core Multi and eliminate the other's as possible culprits for failing to get that. Once you get your core Multi, you raise cache back up, enable XMP etc.
> 
> 3) Something is "wrong" if you're seeing 1.312v. Me personally, I'd reset the BIOS and start again.. nobody can guess what's happening as none of us have your board in front of us. As an example just using mine, it comes in at 1.04v @ stock under load. When I enable XMP it then wants 1.12v still at stock. I can make 4.0giggles run just fine through Prime95 @ 1.12v but anything more needs a bump in vcore.


I really appreciate your answer. 4.2 is really enough for me so far, im much more interested in silence and low temps. Btw , to answer your 3. answer







, i see 1.312 only in heavy load ( prime 95, 28.x version), but in "normal" load its on 1.232. I set up high performance in windows power options and my CPU is constantly on 3.9 GHz (Asus MultiCore Enhancement). In bios is everything on default and stock(XMP enabled.) , so i assume that board " thinks" that 1.232 is not enough for prime load...But i will update bios to latest and try clr CMOS to check one more time


----------



## Tmfs

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SinisteR OCN*
> 
> Ok, Thank you for your reply.
> 
> After posting last night, i did a little bit on my own and here's what i got.
> 
> Multi- x45
> 
> vcore- 1.245
> 
> vrin- 1.9
> 
> everything else i left alone, i have mixed opinions on prime55, so i ran aida64 extreme and was stable for 5.5 hours. Highest temp hit was 81c .
> Got a blue screen, but it didn't turn out to be thermals. here is the dump...
> 
> On Tue 7/1/2014 10:18:11 AM GMT your computer crashed
> crash dump file: C:\Windows\Minidump\070114-22698-01.dmp
> uptime: 05:37:04
> This was probably caused by the following module: iusb3hub.sys (iusb3hub+0x191F1)
> Bugcheck code: 0x124 (0x0, 0xFFFFFA800CA42028, 0xBF800000, 0x124)
> Error: WHEA_UNCORRECTABLE_ERROR
> file path: C:\Windows\system32\drivers\iusb3hub.sys
> product: USB 3.0 Device Driver
> company: Intel Corporation
> description: Intel(R) USB 3.0 Hub Driver
> Bug check description: This bug check indicates that a fatal hardware error has occurred. This bug check uses the error data that is provided by the Windows Hardware Error Architecture (WHEA).
> This is likely to be caused by a hardware problem problem. This problem might be caused by a thermal issue.
> A third party driver was identified as the probable root cause of this system error. It is suggested you look for an update for the following driver: iusb3hub.sys (Intel(R) USB 3.0 Hub Driver, Intel Corporation).
> Google query: Intel Corporation WHEA_UNCORRECTABLE_ERROR
> 
> Since reading your post, i have changed
> 
> vrin to 1.870
> 
> and ring to 1.15
> 
> left voltage alone for the moment since it seems to be ok where it's at.
> 
> i'm ready to run another stress test at these settings....if i HAVE to run Prime i will,
> 
> i will wait on your reply before doing anything else, Thanks again your for time.


WHEA_UNCORRECTABLE_ERROR is voltage related. VRIN or Vcore in my experience but it could be Ring voltage as well. Just keep playing around with those voltages + multi until you find something you're happy with stability and temp wise.


----------



## SinisteR OCN

Ok, Sounds like the plan!

So just for clarification will Aida64 be sufficient or do you think i really should get prime to know i'm actually stable??


----------



## Tmfs

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SinisteR OCN*
> 
> Ok, Sounds like the plan!
> 
> So just for clarification will Aida64 be sufficient or do you think i really should get prime to know i'm actually stable??


I personally like p95 27.9. But if Aida64 stable is stable in your everyday usage task just roll with that. P95 27.9 can be a little hard to pass (not even close to the difficulty level of P95 28.5 lol) but that level of stability isn't needed by everyone.


----------



## Cyro999

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SinisteR OCN*
> 
> Ok, Thank you for your reply.
> 
> After posting last night, i did a little bit on my own and here's what i got.
> 
> Multi- x45
> 
> vcore- 1.245
> 
> vrin- 1.9
> 
> everything else i left alone, i have mixed opinions on prime55, so i ran aida64 extreme and was stable for 5.5 hours. Highest temp hit was 81c .
> Got a blue screen, but it didn't turn out to be thermals. here is the dump...
> 
> On Tue 7/1/2014 10:18:11 AM GMT your computer crashed
> crash dump file: C:\Windows\Minidump\070114-22698-01.dmp
> uptime: 05:37:04
> This was probably caused by the following module: iusb3hub.sys (iusb3hub+0x191F1)
> Bugcheck code: 0x124 (0x0, 0xFFFFFA800CA42028, 0xBF800000, 0x124)
> Error: WHEA_UNCORRECTABLE_ERROR
> file path: C:\Windows\system32\drivers\iusb3hub.sys
> product: USB 3.0 Device Driver
> company: Intel Corporation
> description: Intel(R) USB 3.0 Hub Driver
> Bug check description: This bug check indicates that a fatal hardware error has occurred. This bug check uses the error data that is provided by the Windows Hardware Error Architecture (WHEA).
> This is likely to be caused by a hardware problem problem. This problem might be caused by a thermal issue.
> A third party driver was identified as the probable root cause of this system error. It is suggested you look for an update for the following driver: iusb3hub.sys (Intel(R) USB 3.0 Hub Driver, Intel Corporation).
> Google query: Intel Corporation WHEA_UNCORRECTABLE_ERROR
> 
> Since reading your post, i have changed
> 
> vrin to 1.870
> 
> and ring to 1.15
> 
> left voltage alone for the moment since it seems to be ok where it's at.
> 
> i'm ready to run another stress test at these settings....if i HAVE to run Prime i will,
> 
> i will wait on your reply before doing anything else, Thanks again your for time.


Prime 27.9 fft 1344 is not bad. It's not hot, it's hard to pass but not nearly as hard as some other tests. If you dont want to play with OC for days/weeks, you should probably pass it.

I'd recommend just sticking to 0.6 delta for vrin (with turbo/extreme LLC on it), don't worry about raising it further than that unless you have a far more pushed overclock (like 1.4vcore) because you dont have anything wrong to indicate that it's a problem.

I would use 1.2v on ring and forced 33 on uncore while testing so that you can be sure it's not a problem, aside from that everything else said is solid - you crash, go 43x, you don't, go 45x. Once you get to the multiplier that works with those voltage settings, you can adjust the voltage settings some so that you can still pass an hour or so+


----------



## error-id10t

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *xulos*
> 
> i see 1.312 only in heavy load ( prime 95, 28.x version), but in "normal" load its on 1.232. I set up high performance in windows power options and my CPU is constantly on 3.9 GHz (Asus MultiCore Enhancement). In bios is everything on default and stock(XMP enabled.) , so i assume that board " thinks" that 1.232 is not enough for prime load...But i will update bios to latest and try clr CMOS to check one more time


The increase from 1.23v to 1.31v is normal as you're using Adaptive or Auto more than likely. If you change to Manual voltage it won't do that anymore and remains at 1.23v (well you'll still see that ~0.02 increase from VID), just remember to enable all C states and your Vcore volts will still drop when there's no load (double check using HWInfo as boards behave differently).

That said, it still shouldn't be 1.23v just because you enabled multi-enhancer and XMP. Anyway, as I hinted I'm little confused if you've set Vcore or left it at Auto, if you're happy to run @ 1.23v then set that manually and see if you can still pass the stress test of your liking, you may even find that you can pass 4.3giggles. If you want 1.2v then set that.. rinse and repeat.


----------



## xulos

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *error-id10t*
> 
> The increase from 1.23v to 1.31v is normal as you're using Adaptive or Auto more than likely. If you change to Manual voltage it won't do that anymore and remains at 1.23v (well you'll still see that ~0.02 increase from VID), just remember to enable all C states and your Vcore volts will still drop when there's no load (double check using HWInfo as boards behave differently).
> 
> That said, it still shouldn't be 1.23v just because you enabled multi-enhancer and XMP. Anyway, as I hinted I'm little confused if you've set Vcore or left it at Auto, if you're happy to run @ 1.23v then set that manually and see if you can still pass the stress test of your liking, you may even find that you can pass 4.3giggles. If you want 1.2v then set that.. rinse and repeat.


thx a lot for your effort , will change my cpu cooling today , update bios and play with that


----------



## SinisteR OCN

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Cyro999*
> 
> Prime 27.9 fft 1344 is not bad. It's not hot, it's hard to pass but not nearly as hard as some other tests. If you dont want to play with OC for days/weeks, you should probably pass it.
> 
> I'd recommend just sticking to 0.6 delta for vrin (with turbo/extreme LLC on it), don't worry about raising it further than that unless you have a far more pushed overclock (like 1.4vcore) because you dont have anything wrong to indicate that it's a problem.
> 
> I would use 1.2v on ring and forced 33 on uncore while testing so that you can be sure it's not a problem, aside from that everything else said is solid - you crash, go 43x, you don't, go 45x. Once you get to the multiplier that works with those voltage settings, you can adjust the voltage settings some so that you can still pass an hour or so+


Ok. first of all, thank you guys for all of your info and experience. Here's where we are...

Multi- x45

Uncore- x33

Vcore- 1.245 (LLC Extreme)

Vrin- 1.870 (LLC Extreme)

Ring- 1.2v



i Think we have lift off!!!! :]

stress testing was smooth as butter, i could probably squeeze more out of this chip, but i think i'm happy with 4.5ghz.
now do i start turning up the uncore multi?? also, i have ddr3 1866 snipers running at default 1600mhz because
i didnt want that to influence my OC stability, what steps do i take to turn that on to 1866 and keep my OC stable??
or should i just let them run at 1600mhz?? Thanks again guys..


----------



## Cyro999

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SinisteR OCN*
> 
> Ok. first of all, thank you guys for all of your info and experience. Here's where we are...
> 
> Multi- x45
> 
> Uncore- x33
> 
> Vcore- 1.245 (LLC Extreme)
> 
> Vrin- 1.870 (LLC Extreme)
> 
> Ring- 1.2v
> 
> 
> 
> i Think we have lift off!!!! :]
> 
> stress testing was smooth as butter, i could probably squeeze more out of this chip, but i think i'm happy with 4.5ghz.
> now do i start turning up the uncore multi?? also, i have ddr3 1866 snipers running at default 1600mhz because
> i didnt want that to influence my OC stability, what steps do i take to turn that on to 1866 and keep my OC stable??
> or should i just let them run at 1600mhz?? Thanks again guys..


Depending on your bios version, either setting 34 or "auto" on uncore will give you 8x at idle, 40x at load. You can see that from Hwinfo (use hwinfo, not hwmonitor! :0). I'd suggest using PC for a few days, then make that change, try to prime again for a bit, use system for a few days then too. Raise ring volts slightly if necessary, try to lower a bit too if it works and you want.

After you've done that and it works for a few days, you can flick RAM to 1866 and see if it causes any issues. If not, you're good









Also, you wrote LLC next to vcore - ignore that, it's for only VRIN, not vcore









Your chip looks about the same as mine if you need that vcore (1.245 in bios? = 1.265 at load), i hit a really hard voltage wall after that so i go: [email protected], [email protected], [email protected] or so. I usually use 45 or 46.

gl


----------



## SinisteR OCN

Ok, so only LLC on VRIN not vcore, got it.

Also, i have F9 version of bios!?? and yeah i have 1.245 set manually in bios, seems to read 1.243v in windows monitoring programs,
i have to buy a new multi-meter, i guess mine crapped out.
Also, have been running the system unchanged with those settings so far, gaming, web browsing, loading a bunch of apps at one time.
more gaming, crysis, bf4. And other random stuff, so far no issues, i'm going to give it another 24 hours, then make the uncore change.
then maybe try to fine tune voltages, see if i can get away with nudging any of them down a bit, being i started on this voltage and x45 right
out of the gate... Thank you guys for all your help, highest i was able to get before this was x43 and it seems a little bottlenecked then, i'm thinking
due to wrong ring voltages or something, anyways, you haven't heard the last of me, lol... i'm sure i'll be back here in a day or two asking something else.
Thank You, Thank You, Thank You guys, you Rock!!!

One last thing for now. What is the highest vcore you would suggest i could go on air(212 evo) not de lidded if in the future i wanted to try and hit x46-47??
I'm completely fine with x45 right now though :]]


----------



## Cyro999

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SinisteR OCN*
> 
> Ok, so only LLC on VRIN not vcore, got it.
> 
> Also, i have F9 version of bios!?? and yeah i have 1.245 set manually in bios, seems to read 1.243v in windows monitoring programs,
> i have to buy a new multi-meter, i guess mine crapped out.
> Also, have been running the system unchanged with those settings so far, gaming, web browsing, loading a bunch of apps at one time.
> more gaming, crysis, bf4. And other random stuff, so far no issues, i'm going to give it another 24 hours, then make the uncore change.
> then maybe try to fine tune voltages, see if i can get away with nudging any of them down a bit, being i started on this voltage and x45 right
> out of the gate... Thank you guys for all your help, highest i was able to get before this was x43 and it seems a little bottlenecked then, i'm thinking
> due to wrong ring voltages or something, anyways, you haven't heard the last of me, lol... i'm sure i'll be back here in a day or two asking something else.
> Thank You, Thank You, Thank You guys, you Rock!!!
> 
> One last thing for now. What is the highest vcore you would suggest i could go on air(212 evo) not de lidded if in the future i wanted to try and hit x46-47??
> I'm completely fine with x45 right now though :]]


Quote:


> Also, i have F9 version of bios!?? and yeah i have 1.245 set manually in bios, seems to read 1.243v in windows monitoring programs,


You're looking at the wrong monitoring programs and getting the VID sensor, not Vcore sensor. Grab hwinfo - www.hwinfo.com - and scroll past VID down to Vcore. It'll never read 1.243 and it'll be an approximate value, either at idle states, at the value you set in bios, or ~0.02 above

You could try 100mhz up, around 1.3v set in bios - or less if you need it. I wouldn't go further than that, it's a bit dodgy* then even with a better cooler (212 is midrange at best) or delid etc.

*i need right about [email protected] for 4.7, even though my 4.5 seems the same as yours (maybe your chip is a bit better)

GLHF


----------



## wsarahan

Hi guys

Can you post some OC templates like we have at first page to the new 4790K

Thanks


----------



## GoD7

I have a doubt, i'm actually with a Gigabyte B85M-D3H Rev 1.1 with the BIOS F8 and i just saw the BIOS F13 on the website, so my doubt is if i change my BIOS F8 to this F13 my OC potential can be blocked ? because i can OC with the BIOS F8 and i don't want to lose that.

If someone can help me with that doubt i'll be really grateful


----------



## SinisteR OCN

Hey Cyro,
Thank you for all your help so far.

Thank You for pointing out about me seeing VID instead of Vcore.
I have since dropped my voltage down i'm now at vcore 1.240 in bios and passing stress tests fine.
Don't know if i should try to drop it more, or if i'm ok here.
Brings me to my next question, i have since switched to HWinfo and checking vcore, is reads A LOT higher
in windows than what i set in bios, is this normal? i have attatched a screen shot for you to see the difference.
Also, my temps are AWESOME!! at least for me.
But if you get a minute, look over the screenshot for me and see that everything seems to be in order, as
the vcore reading has me a bit nervous, i have vcore manually input at 1.240, it reads at 1.248 -1.260 at load
that's seems like quite a bit more than what i've entered. Not sure if that's the normal threshold. Anyways,
Let me know if you think i should drop voltage even more being i'm still stable at this voltage with good temps and no hickups.


----------



## SinisteR OCN

Ok, so temps have looked good.
system seems to run fine.

but now it seems i have an issue.

last night i was trying out ''next car-game'' early access.
and in the middle of a race, my motherboard speaker, started
making a continuous buzzzzzzz, and it wont stop until i reboot.
thought maybe it was a fluke. well stress tested today for 3 hours.
no problems, it seemed. Now, i wasjust browsing the net reading
some tech articles, and here comes the buzzzzzzzzzzz again.
same thing, had to reboot. i check'd my monitoring programs.
temps are fine, shut down, went into bios to find, all system temp/fan warnings are turn'd off anyways.
How do i track down this problem???? Google has turn'd up absolutely nothing relevant.

GA-Z87X-UD4H is the board, F9 is the bios.
Anyone had a similar experience??


----------



## Cyro999

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SinisteR OCN*
> 
> Hey Cyro,
> Thank you for all your help so far.
> 
> Thank You for pointing out about me seeing VID instead of Vcore.
> I have since dropped my voltage down i'm now at vcore 1.240 in bios and passing stress tests fine.
> Don't know if i should try to drop it more, or if i'm ok here.
> Brings me to my next question, i have since switched to HWinfo and checking vcore, is reads A LOT higher
> in windows than what i set in bios, is this normal? i have attatched a screen shot for you to see the difference.
> Also, my temps are AWESOME!! at least for me.
> But if you get a minute, look over the screenshot for me and see that everything seems to be in order, as
> the vcore reading has me a bit nervous, i have vcore manually input at 1.240, it reads at 1.248 -1.260 at load
> that's seems like quite a bit more than what i've entered. Not sure if that's the normal threshold. Anyways,
> Let me know if you think i should drop voltage even more being i'm still stable at this voltage with good temps and no hickups.


Vcore will rise up to ~0.02v over what you have set with manual in bios. AFAIK, that's to allow you to set 0.02v lower, and it'll only use the "extra" voltage some of the time, not all of the time.

As for your stability issue.. Make sure you have uncore at 33x and 1.15v ring! Also, set pci-e to gen2 in the bios, and update your video card driver. I know the freezes you mean and they can be annoying, but not necessarily (or not even likely) related to vcore.

For Vcore, you shouldn't use more than you need. If you need it, use it. If you don't, then lower it. Lower temperatures, less strain on all of your hardware, even by a little.


----------



## SinisteR OCN

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Cyro999*
> 
> Vcore will rise up to ~0.02v over what you have set with manual in bios. AFAIK, that's to allow you to set 0.02v lower, and it'll only use the "extra" voltage some of the time, not all of the time.
> 
> As for your stability issue.. Make sure you have uncore at 33x and 1.15v ring! Also, set pci-e to gen2 in the bios, and update your video card driver. I know the freezes you mean and they can be annoying, but not necessarily (or not even likely) related to vcore.
> 
> For Vcore, you shouldn't use more than you need. If you need it, use it. If you don't, then lower it. Lower temperatures, less strain on all of your hardware, even by a little.


My video card is upto date with drivers/bios....Also, i don't know if you read someone else's post and kind of blending into mine....I don't have ANY freezes, no lags, no issues except twice now i have had what sounds like a system alarm go off from the motherboard speaker and all my system warnings are shut off in bios, also is case intrusion, and temps are absolutely fine,i don't break 75c ever. So just for the record, i have NO, freezes or hiccups at all, i think that was the gentlemen before my post.

So with that being said, does your advice still apply to me about setting pci-e to gen2? I have a gtx 770, and though i doubt it will drop performance too much, i am curious if gen2 will be a limiting factor for my video card.


----------



## Cyro999

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SinisteR OCN*
> 
> My video card is upto date with drivers/bios....Also, i don't know if you read someone else's post and kind of blending into mine....I don't have ANY freezes, no lags, no issues except twice now i have had what sounds like a system alarm go off from the motherboard speaker and all my system warnings are shut off in bios, also is case intrusion, and temps are absolutely fine,i don't break 75c ever. So just for the record, i have NO, freezes or hiccups at all, i think that was the gentlemen before my post.
> 
> So with that being said, does your advice still apply to me about setting pci-e to gen2? I have a gtx 770, and though i doubt it will drop performance too much, i am curious if gen2 will be a limiting factor for my video card.


Quote:


> last night i was trying out ''next car-game'' early access.
> and in the middle of a race, my motherboard speaker, started
> making a continuous buzzzzzzz, and it wont stop until i reboot.
> thought maybe it was a fluke. well stress tested today for 3 hours.
> no problems, it seemed. Now, i wasjust browsing the net reading
> some tech articles, and here comes the buzzzzzzzzzzz again.
> same thing, had to reboot. i check'd my monitoring programs.
> temps are fine, shut down, went into bios to find, all system temp/fan warnings are turn'd off anyways.
> How do i track down this problem???? Google has turn'd up absolutely nothing relevant.


Seems i confused this? I get the same thing, but my system locks when it happens.

Pci-e 2.0 won't limit performance in any load that i know of with a 770. If you're getting only the beep with no lockup, i don't know what to say, that's a weird problem - i didn't consider it to be anything different than what i saw, but i guess you didn't mention system freezing or acting weird.


----------



## SinisteR OCN

That's what has me stumped, no performance issues whatsoever, just the warning indicator or whatever, its not a beep, its like a constant buzz, seems to only happen if I game shortly after stress testing. But thermals are great and everything seems to be fine..


----------



## zorc

Anyone with GIGABYTE Z87UD4H tested latest BEAT Bios F10C ?? http://forums.tweaktown.com/gigabyte/28441-gigabyte-latest-beta-bios.html


----------



## SinisteR OCN

I
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *zorc*
> 
> Anyone with GIGABYTE Z87UD4H tested latest BEAT Bios F10C ?? http://forums.tweaktown.com/gigabyte/28441-gigabyte-latest-beta-bios.html


I Have the UD4H, but i have not flashed to the Beta bios, i am waiting for it to move out of the testing faze into an Official Release first, if you do happen to flash to F10c, let us know how it is and any issues you may be having with it.


----------



## jinnjuice

Hi, im trying to overclock my 4670k and so far iv been playing around with the templates on page one and now iv seem to have gotten my system stable, did 7 hour run on aida64 and didnt bsod so far









What im wondering is why i got it stable using the configuration on Profile #2 (trade VIN for vRing)

I tried getting 4.5ghz using Profile #1 playing around with the configurations abit but I never got it stable, but using profile 2 and upping the ring voltage to 1.26 seem to get it stable at 1.32 vcore

temps are really good aswell

so im just wondering what is the major difference between profile 1 and 2 and why did i get it stable using second profile but wasnt able to using first one at same vcore









And should i try going down in vcore and see if i can find a lower vcore that my system is stable on ?

Cheers! appriciate anyones help


----------



## SinisteR OCN

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jinnjuice*
> 
> Hi, im trying to overclock my 4670k and so far iv been playing around with the templates on page one and now iv seem to have gotten my system stable, did 7 hour run on aida64 and didnt bsod so far
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> What im wondering is why i got it stable using the configuration on Profile #2 (trade VIN for vRing)
> 
> I tried getting 4.5ghz using Profile #1 playing around with the configurations abit but I never got it stable, but using profile 2 and upping the ring voltage to 1.26 seem to get it stable at 1.32 vcore
> 
> temps are really good aswell
> 
> so im just wondering what is the major difference between profile 1 and 2 and why did i get it stable using second profile but wasnt able to using first one at same vcore
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And should i try going down in vcore and see if i can find a lower vcore that my system is stable on ?
> 
> Cheers! appriciate anyones help


Hello JinnJuice.

As i can't answer your first question, i'm sure a knowledgeable person here can....
Your second question i do know, Like they've been telling me here, ALWAYS drop voltage
to lowest possible stable voltage , less stress on your hardware, ''if you need it use it, if you don't, lower it''
:]


----------



## EarlZ

Which voltage setting is related to baseclock overclocking?


----------



## fateswarm

none or all.


----------



## King Who Dat

Guys please help !!

I've just put together my sig rig. I'm on Bios F10a. Not only can I not overclock, but I can't even get to stock speeds. I am stuck at 800mhz. I've loaded up optimized defaults, I've tried for a super modest overclock using the template on the first page and zippo. Not at idle, not under load, nothing. I'm sure it's something stupid I'm missing in bios but I cannot figure it out. Please help guys !!

OC trigger button got me. Crisis averted. Well that was about 2 hours I'll never get back......


----------



## Alxx

Make a "clear cmos" via the cmos button on your motherboard then load optimized defaults. After that try to set your OC again.

To help you with OC we need:

Vcore

Input voltage aka vrin and LLC level

Ring voltage aka vring

CPU frequency ( multiplier)

Uncore frequency (Ring bus multiplier)

Ram Specs and setting


----------



## King Who Dat

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Alxx*
> 
> Make a "clear cmos" via the cmos button on your motherboard then load optimized defaults. After that try to set your OC again.
> To help you with OC we need:
> Vcore
> Input voltage aka vrin and LLC level
> Ring voltage aka vring
> CPU frequency ( multiplier)
> Uncore frequency (Ring bus multiplier)
> Ram Specs and setting


I had the OC trigger in the wrong position and therefore none of my bios changes were saving.

I've got everything working now. I have my vcore set to 1.25, vring set to 1.19, vrin at 1.95, LLC to turbo. Uncore is set to 43. Multi at 43. I have had aida64 running for 28 minutes. Highest temp I've seen is 60c, 100% load.

All c states are disabled. Everything else is on auto.

If by some miracle I'm able to pull off 4.3ghz at 1.25v and temps topping at 62/63c would that be a decent chip ? Good ? Terrible ? Awesome ?

I haven't a clue. I just put this together. It's my first haswell CPU.


----------



## Alxx

If you try x43 for CPU with 1.25 vcore set uncore mutliplier to x35 and 1,15v ring voltage. I would set Input voltage then to 1,9 and LLC level to high. Ram to 1600 Mhz and raise it later when the cores are stable. First you want to become the "cores" stable afterwards you can raise Ram and uncore frequency (high uncore frequency brings only very little perfomance boost, only noticable in benchmarks and very few applications).

Higher Ram frequency does need the right Vdimm, System Agent and CPU IO A/D voltages. For Instance for 2133-2400 Mhz Ram 1,65 Vdimm,

System Agent you can try +0.02 and CPU IO A/D +0.025 and +0.02.

1,25 for 4,3 is average for 4670K but is possible you might reach 4,4 Ghz or even 4,5 after you become familiar with Haswell OC.

You could also read darkwizzies very good OC guide to get more knowledge about Hasweell OC http://www.overclock.net/t/1411077/haswell-overclocking-guide-with-statistics

If you are x43 stable you could try x44 and only just raise vcore (if you have to) leave everything else the same.

"I haven't a clue. I just put this together. It's my first haswell CPU." Same with me in the beginning but easy to learn. Just takes some practice and time, no rocket science there









Good luck


----------



## King Who Dat

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Alxx*
> 
> If you try x43 for CPU with 1.25 vcore set uncore mutliplier to x35 and 1,15v ring voltage. I would set Input voltage then to 1,9 and LLC level to high. Ram to 1600 Mhz and raise it later when the cores are stable. First you want to become the "cores" stable afterwards you can raise Ram and uncore frequency (high uncore frequency brings only very little perfomance boost, only noticable in benchmarks and very few applications).
> 
> Higher Ram frequency does need the right Vdimm, System Agent and CPU IO A/D voltages. For Instance for 2133-2400 Mhz Ram 1,65 Vdimm,
> System Agent you can try +0.02 and CPU IO A/D +0.025 and +0.02.
> 
> 1,25 for 4,3 is average for 4670K but is possible you might reach 4,4 Ghz or even 4,5 after you become familiar with Haswell OC.
> 
> You could also read darkwizzies very good OC guide to get more knowledge about Hasweell OC http://www.overclock.net/t/1411077/haswell-overclocking-guide-with-statistics
> 
> "I haven't a clue. I just put this together. It's my first haswell CPU." Same with me in the beginning but easy to learn. Just takes some practice and time, no rocket science there


So in a nutshell, by taking my uncore down from 43 (which I thought it had to be at to match my multi) and tweaking a few other little things I could potentially see 4.4 or even higher without increasing vcore and temps ? That's definitely something I'll try to do then. This is quite literally my first try at overclocking it at all. Since I'm at 1.5 hours or so now I'll let this run for a bit and establish a base from which to tweak. That way I can change only one setting at a time and isolate the problem if I run into one. That's the way I generally do it. Overshoot my initial clock and then work backwards, tightening things as I go. Thanks for your comments and + repped !


----------



## Alxx

It might be possible you reach x44 with the *right settings*.

With Haswell you need the right "Input and ring" voltages to make your OC stable. Right voltages also help to reach max. OC multiplier with a certain vcore. By keeping voltages as low as possible you will also get better temps of course. That is why I would try to keep everything as low as possible, too high voltages can make Haswell OC also unstable (like too high vrin or Vring voltage) same as too low.

Try uncore x35 and 1,15 ring voltage, then when you are core stable you could raise uncore but not have to.


----------



## klepp0906

Got an odd one for you guys.

PC won't post no matter what I set my bclk to (except default). I've tried as low as 100.20 and no post, yet 100.00 is prime stable /boggle.

Whilst the PLL selection and filter are meant for "high" bclk I figured "hey, perhaps high is subjective!" And so I've already removed that as a potential culprit. I've also increased every voltage that exists by .025 with no difference.

The board sounds like it's posting but I get nada on my displays. Almost like a cold/warm boot bug - but not









Any ideas or am I simply screwed Into using stock bclk?

Fwiw I run 4 gpus (I know it messes w the pcie bus so not sure if several cards makes it more finicky in that regard?). But a quarter of a MHz?!? I mean c'mon...


----------



## wholeeo

So I'm having trouble getting my frequency settings to stick with GA-Z87X-UD3H and G3258. I set my multipliers to 42x, save and exit and when I get to WIndows I max out at the stock 3.2ghz. Is there anything specific that needs to be done on Gigabyte boards to get settings to save?

edit: Forgot to mention that when I reenter bios my settings are intact so I'm not sure why they are not transferring over to when I'm in Windows.


----------



## Cyro999

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *wholeeo*
> 
> So I'm having trouble getting my frequency settings to stick with GA-Z87X-UD3H and G3258. I set my multipliers to 42x, save and exit and when I get to WIndows I max out at the stock 3.2ghz. Is there anything specific that needs to be done on Gigabyte boards to get settings to save?
> 
> edit: Forgot to mention that when I reenter bios my settings are intact so I'm not sure why they are not transferring over to when I'm in Windows.


Reset bios to optimized defaults, boot, restart, go back to bios and then try again


----------



## wholeeo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Cyro999*
> 
> Reset bios to optimized defaults, boot, restart, go back to bios and then try again


Will do, thanks.

edit: Doesn't work,


----------



## Alxx

Do you have the latest Bios version ? As I understand you need a later bios version (dont know which one but latest Bios should do the trick) because not all Bios versions are Devils canyon compatible. Maybe this is valid for the Pentium too.

You did save your settings when exiting from Bios ? Otherwise it wont save your OC settings naturally.


----------



## wholeeo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Alxx*
> 
> Do you have the latest Bios version ? As I understand you need a later bios version (dont know which one but latest Bios should do the trick) because not all Bios versions are Devils canyon compatible. Maybe this is valid for the Pentium too.
> 
> You did save your settings when exiting from Bios ? Otherwise it wont save your OC settings naturally.


Yes, I've updated to the latest F9 bios, removed cmos battery, played with the switches on the board, the settings just don't stick for whatever reason. I replaced the board with a MSI Z97 PC Mate and all is good so far. Would have loved to continue with the GB Z87 board since it feels like its much better quality.


----------



## [CyGnus]

wholeeo for the Z87X UD3H to work correctly with the G3258 you have to have the F10b check here: http://forums.tweaktown.com/gigabyte/28441-gigabyte-latest-beta-bios.html


----------



## wholeeo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *[CyGnus]*
> 
> wholeeo for the Z87X UD3H to work correctly with the G3258 you have to have the F10b check here: http://forums.tweaktown.com/gigabyte/28441-gigabyte-latest-beta-bios.html


Thanks a bunch.


----------



## [CyGnus]

post results after


----------



## klepp0906

anyone with info or experience on pch or io voltage? I'm running x264 at 4.6 for dozens of passes with my core at 1.35v however at 4.7 I can't get even a dozen passes at 1.54v and EVERYHING in between.

I gave up eons ago at 4.6 but wanted to see if I could milk that other 100mhz now that I have a spare PC to do my work and gaming on. I can't fathom all that extra voltage still not being enough and I've increased all other pertinent voltages in an attempt to find stability.

These are the only two I havent touched. Do stress tests (synthetic and otherwise) put strain on the components which call on these voltages? Would increasing them have any affect? First hand info would be great considering their is next to nothing on the web in this vein.

The only other option is that my chip has literally hit some sort of hard overclocking limit at 4.6?

Temp isn't the issue, with over 1.5v I'm just breaching 90c with IBT so it's dramatically lower with x264. (Ironically I find x264 harder to pass) (the new prime 28.5 harder still but I think it's reached an unreasonable level so I've put it down in favor of the aforementioned combination + hyperPI for ram)

Anyways - pch core voltage and IO voltage? What yeh have you!


----------



## Zoroastrian

Would it work at all at 4.7 if it was hard-locked ?

Your quote :
I can't fathom all that extra voltage still not being enough and I've increased all other pertinent voltages in an attempt to find stability.

that's the question i have been asking myself for the 10 months


----------



## Cyro999

Quote:


> I gave up eons ago at 4.6 but wanted to see if I could milk that other 100mhz now that I have a spare PC to do my work and gaming on. I can't fathom all that extra voltage still not being enough and I've increased all other pertinent voltages in an attempt to find stability


You speak of massively raising Vcore but don't even mention what you're doing with VRIN. Those two are just as important as each other the more you deviate from stock voltage, if they're not both correct your OC will -never- be stable.

I need 2.05 - with llc - to use 1.4vcore, so it wouldn't surprise me to see chip crashing with anything less than like 2.2 if i was using 1.45-1.5vcore.

If you are unstable for lack of VRIN, then increasing vcore will only make the problem worse


----------



## [CyGnus]

Cyro999 what values do you use? i have 1.24v for CPU and 1.75v for CPU PLL do you think i should up that to lets say 1.95v to try for 4.6?


----------



## Cyro999

I'm running 1.85 with [email protected] with my HT profile. I'm not sure if 1.8 would work, but when i'm up 200mhz near 1.4vcore, 2.0 vrin definitely does not work

Just keep it 0.6 above, if you're not getting 124/9c and adding vcore is not helping, then try 0.7. Always use a high level of LLC (i use turbo)

Remember that you have to account for load vcore being higher too (i would call 1.38vcore in bios as 1.4, because it will be 0.02 above bios in a lot of loads, but not all loads)


----------



## klepp0906

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Cyro999*
> 
> You speak of massively raising Vcore but don't even mention what you're doing with VRIN. Those two are just as important as each other the more you deviate from stock voltage, if they're not both correct your OC will -never- be stable.
> 
> I need 2.05 - with llc - to use 1.4vcore, so it wouldn't surprise me to see chip crashing with anything less than like 2.2 if i was using 1.45-1.5vcore.
> 
> If you are unstable for lack of VRIN, then increasing vcore will only make the problem worse


When I say "other pertinent voltages" that includes vrin. At 4.6 it takes 2.1 to be stable and I've tried up to 2.3 but anything beyond that it starts taxing my loop a bit much


----------



## mandrix

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *[CyGnus]*
> 
> Cyro999 what values do you use? i have 1.24v for CPU and 1.75v for CPU PLL do you think i should up that to lets say 1.95v to try for 4.6?


Which board do you have that you can adjust CPU PLL voltage?


----------



## [CyGnus]

mandrix Z87X-UD3H I call it CPU PLL since its the same 1.8v as it was in the older boards now i think its called Vrin


----------



## wholeeo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *[CyGnus]*
> 
> wholeeo for the Z87X UD3H to work correctly with the G3258 you have to have the F10b check here: http://forums.tweaktown.com/gigabyte/28441-gigabyte-latest-beta-bios.html


So this worked, thanks. One thing though, enabling EIST and C States my voltages don't appear to decrease at idle.


----------



## Zoroastrian

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *klepp0906*
> 
> When I say "other pertinent voltages" that includes vrin. At 4.6 it takes 2.1 to be stable and I've tried up to 2.3 but anything beyond that it starts taxing my loop a bit much


Same for me.


----------



## mandrix

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *[CyGnus]*
> 
> mandrix Z87X-UD3H I call it CPU PLL since its the same 1.8v as it was in the older boards now i think its called Vrin


Oh. It's not the same, although I never had a good handle on what cpu pll does. I notice from posts that Asus boards have some voltage adjustments for pll but strictly speaking the Gigabyte boards don't as far as I know.
I asked Sin about what the PLL options do in the Gigabyte Z97 boards and essentially he said it relates to block, and that the Auto settings pretty much take care of everything.


----------



## Alxx

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *wholeeo*
> 
> So this worked, thanks. One thing though, enabling EIST and C States my voltages don't appear to decrease at idle.


You have to make "windows powerplan balanced" and use Hwinfo (Vcore not Core VID) or CPUZ 1.64 for Vcore reading.

*Input voltage* (VCCIN) is for all parts of Haswell CPU, this picture illustrates it quite well:



Here is something on *CPU_PLL*:

http://www.overclock.net/t/1250625/what-is-cpu-pll-overvoltage#post_17115220


----------



## Aldushi

I have a Gigabyte motherboard (GA-Z87MX-D3H) and recently updated the new released bios version (F7c). It is mentioned that this new bios features "Enhanced Intel K-sku CPU performance". Does anyone know what this means? Does it mean I can overclock my cpu higher than the previous bios?
By the way my cpu is Intel Core i5-4670K.


----------



## blackhole2013

doubt it on my z87 it dont matter what bios I had 4.7 is where my chip ends no matter what voltage I put in it 4.7 at 1.3v works great for me 4.8 at 1.4 volts is not even stable .. If anything its not worth the risk I have had 2 boards die from a bios update .. I wont update anymore unless Im having a bios Issue with my board ..


----------



## EarlZ

Is there a specific voltage to raise for baseclock overclocking??


----------



## fateswarm

Nope. But it may effect nearly everything. Hence to affect all voltages.


----------



## Zoroastrian

hey just a quick ask please.

Something is hissing in my case,i have everything under water but when time come to play bf4 and my system starts to get pushed something starts to hiss and its quite loud ! one of my gpu cores is 30 C above the other 3 .....which is a bit odd ....but it doesn't get about 90C and the hissing kicks in when game starts ....im thinking it might be my CPU ? as i just enabled HT and its hissing loader than ever but my temps are good ....the water in the system never gets over 40C and the highest i have seen CPU is 78C.
Im oced to 4.6 with
1.3 vcore
1.175 vring
40uncore
vccin1.88

any ideas ?


----------



## KFume

Just downloaded x264 Stability Test V2, how exactly do I use this program?


----------



## mandrix

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Zoroastrian*
> 
> hey just a quick ask please.
> 
> Something is hissing in my case,i have everything under water but when time come to play bf4 and my system starts to get pushed something starts to hiss and its quite loud ! one of my gpu cores is 30 C above the other 3 .....which is a bit odd ....but it doesn't get about 90C and the hissing kicks in when game starts ....im thinking it might be my CPU ? as i just enabled HT and its hissing loader than ever but my temps are good ....the water in the system never gets over 40C and the highest i have seen CPU is 78C.
> Im oced to 4.6 with
> 1.3 vcore
> 1.175 vring
> 40uncore
> vccin1.88
> 
> any ideas ?


No, but I'm pretty sure your cpu isn't hissing.







Probably a fan?
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KFume*
> 
> Just downloaded x264 Stability Test V2, how exactly do I use this program?


Run one of the batch files. Several have options to run with a log, others don't.
Several inputs are required. For an i5 choose 8 threads, for an i7 choose 16 threads. I use "normal" priority.
Any more questions post back.


----------



## blackhole2013

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Zoroastrian*
> 
> hey just a quick ask please.
> 
> Something is hissing in my case,i have everything under water but when time come to play bf4 and my system starts to get pushed something starts to hiss and its quite loud ! one of my gpu cores is 30 C above the other 3 .....which is a bit odd ....but it doesn't get about 90C and the hissing kicks in when game starts ....im thinking it might be my CPU ? as i just enabled HT and its hissing loader than ever but my temps are good ....the water in the system never gets over 40C and the highest i have seen CPU is 78C.
> Im oced to 4.6 with
> 1.3 vcore
> 1.175 vring
> 40uncore
> vccin1.88
> 
> any ideas ?


This happened to me and it was the power supply .. it was 1000 watts but that was not the problem it was the amps the rail put out .. Now I got a Rosewill LIGHTNING-1300 with one rail and no more buzzing ...


----------



## Zoroastrian

just had a really good listen ..its the gpu i have 2 x 7990 and like i mentioned 1 of the cores get much hotter than the other 3 gpu cores it doesnt over heat but i have seen it reach 90C and thats under water, the other 3 cores never get over 50C.
The buzzing hissing is coming from the back end of my top 7990............................its going to be a a complete mission to disconnect and check the seating of the water block.

perhaps the waterblock is not tight enough im thinking of squeezing the screws up a bit ..........


----------



## KFume

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mandrix*
> 
> No, but I'm pretty sure your cpu isn't hissing.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Probably a fan?
> Run one of the batch files. Several have options to run with a log, others don't.
> Several inputs are required. For an i5 choose 8 threads, for an i7 choose 16 threads. I use "normal" priority.
> Any more questions post back.


Thanks


----------



## mandrix

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Zoroastrian*
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> just had a really good listen ..its the gpu i have 2 x 7990 and like i mentioned 1 of the cores get much hotter than the other 3 gpu cores it doesnt over heat but i have seen it reach 90C and thats under water, the other 3 cores never get over 50C.
> The buzzing hissing is coming from the back end of my top 7990............................its going to be a a complete mission to disconnect and check the seating of the water block.
> 
> perhaps the waterblock is not tight enough im thinking of squeezing the screws up a bit ..........


That sounds really strange...I'm on my second set of water cooled 7950's and never heard a sound from them. But anyway I hope you find the culprit!


----------



## mAs81

Hey guys I'm in a kind of pickle...

This morning I installed my i7-4790K..At first my system registered the default clocks were @3,4GHz..(on my computer at windows it said i7-4790k 4.0GHz @ 3.4GHz)
I tweaked the multiplier in Bios for the correct clocks and left voltage on auto.After stress testing it with IBT I saw very high temps(up to 99c







)

I reseated my cooler and reapplied Gelid Extreme(to be fair it seemed that I used a lot at the first time)
Now the clocks are displayed correctly , but stress testing(Prime95v285blend) again came with hell-like temps at stock voltage..

I noticed that on EasyTune that it says that the stock clocks for 4790K are 4.2GHz..
these are the settings it shows :


Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!








I have already updated my BIOS to the F10 beforehand , and tried the F11b beta today but to no avail..
Gigabyte's site clearly says that my mobo supports Haswell-refresh chips..
Is this a matter only that requires some tweaking on my part in the BIOS?Why are the default clocks/voltages messed up?Would delidding solve my heat problems(though I'm kind of afraid to..)

Any input/advice would be highly appreciated..I mean I bought the chip to OC it and it isn't passing stress tests on stock









Here are some pics from my bios (excuse me for the crappy quality..) :


Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!









HWinfo:


Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


----------



## Dyaems

Using H75 *points at rig in sig*? It should cool your CPU decently specially with Gelid GC Extreme.

Since everything is set to auto, and your processor is running at 4.4ghz, its also possible that the temps your getting with synthetic stress testing might be normal. I mean, a 4.4ghz clock probably runs at 1.35-ish volts when it is running at Auto and with HT enabled at full synthetic load. The temps I'm seeing in bios is normal as well, so this is most likely the reason.

As for the other concerns, I cannot comment on that, sorry!

EDIT: I mistook H75 as a thick rad, like an H80i, so I deleted my suggestion to check if the pump is running and I'm almost certain that the temps you're getting are normal. Time to downvolt *points at page 1*!


----------



## mAs81

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Dyaems*
> 
> Using H75 *points at rig in sig*? It should cool your CPU decently specially with Gelid GC Extreme.
> 
> Since everything is set to auto, and your processor is running at 4.4ghz, its also possible that the temps your getting with synthetic stress testing might be normal. I mean, a 4.4ghz clock probably runs at 1.35-ish volts when it is running at Auto and with HT enabled at full synthetic load. The temps I'm seeing in bios is normal as well, so this is most likely the reason.
> 
> As for the other concerns, I cannot comment on that, sorry!
> 
> EDIT: I mistook H75 as a thick rad, like an H80i, so I deleted my suggestion to check if the pump is running and I'm almost certain that the temps you're getting are normal. Time to downvolt *points at page 1*!


Thank you for your input..Yes I believe that the H75 and Gelid should provide adequate cooling..
I'll definitely check out the OP again,
though I still believe that something is wrong because the boot time has almost doubled since I reinstalled the chip , and I'm running my OS from a SSD..


----------



## Dyaems

Although I am not completely sure about these, maybe you inserted the SATA cable to another/slower port? Or maybe something needs to be updated after you installed the processor?


----------



## BrainSplatter

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Zoroastrian*
> 
> and the hissing kicks in when game starts


That's probably coil whine from the GPU when the framerate is pretty high (> 100FPS). That often occurs in the main menus since there is not much to render and framerate shoots through the roof (some games limit their framerate).

To get rid of it, u can limit the game framerate to the monitor refresh rate (e.g. 60FPS) with rtss-rivatuner-statistics-server (usually used together with MSI Afterburner) for example. Note that framerate limiting is different from VSYNC.

I use framerate limiting for all my games since it also reduces framerate fluctuations and GPU load (=heat + noise).


----------



## Zoroastrian

Nope still same noise even when I limit fps however I am sure it's noiser as the fps goes up ! But I'm not going to lower it any less than 59. I will just put pinworm the noise !
Thanks though brainsplatter !


----------



## mAs81

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Dyaems*
> 
> Although I am not completely sure about these, maybe you inserted the SATA cable to another/slower port? Or maybe something needs to be updated after you installed the processor?


Nope..It was Malwarebytes misbehaving(again)


----------



## Unknownm

Gigabyte Z87X-UDH5, updated bios to F10

New option: Spread Spectrum: Auto / 0.01% to 0.50%. Right now it's on Auto

What is this option?


----------



## SinisteR OCN

Quote:
Practical synchronous digital systems radiate electromagnetic energy on a number of narrow bands spread on the clock frequency and its harmonics, resulting in a frequency spectrum that, at certain frequencies, can exceed the regulatory limits for electromagnetic interference (e.g. those of the FCC in the United States, JEITA in Japan and the IEC in Europe).
Spread-spectrum clocking avoids this problem by using one of the methods previously described to reduce the peak radiated energy and, therefore, its electromagnetic emissions and so comply with electromagnetic compatibility (EMC) regulations.
-wikipedia.org
Quote:
An ability to disable spread-spectrum clocking in computer systems is considered useful for overclocking, as spread spectrum can lower maximum clock speed achievable due to clock skew.
-wikipedia.org

When a processor runs at a certain clock speed, it produces a signal. If it is a perfect clock speed all of its frequency and harmonics are concentrated on a single narrow band, if this happens it exceeds the regulatory limits for the FCC or IEC. Spread Spectrum makes sure that this doesn't occur by a couple different ways.

Spread spectrum is there to "protect" your electronics (and at extremes maybe even you







), but essentially to comply with the FCC.

Turn it off for OCing, do whatever you want with it if you're not.
Spread Spectrum:

When the motherboard's clock generator pulses, the extream values (spikes) of the pulses creates EMI (electromagnetic interference). The Spread Spectrum function reduces the EMI generated by modulating the ulses so that the spike of the pulses are reduced to flatter curves. If you do not have any EMI problem, leave the setting at disabled for optimal system stability and performance. But if you are plagued by EMI, select one of the options for EMI reduction. Remeber to disable Spread Spectrum if you are overclocking because even a slight jitter can introduce a temporary boost in clockspeed which may cause your overclocked processor to lock up


----------



## xulos

Is iz possible that my 4770k needs 1.312v. for. 3.9 turbo?? Me and my friend have the same setup , his cpu needs 1.211 v mine needs 1.319v , is it really that bad? I tried bios update, clear cmos everything on def, fresh os instal, still 1.319 :/


----------



## gpcola

I am struggling to get a 4770K stable with ram at it's XMP profile settings. I've successfully run AIDA64 stress test (no FPUs) for over 14 hours with the ram at 1333mhz, but I can't get it to pass more than 3.5hrs with the ram at 1600mhz - I get 124 BSOD.

MB: z87x-ud4h - F9 bios
CPU: 4770k
Ram: Kingston HyperX Black 8gb x 2
Cooling: Custom water

BIOS = all at optimized defaults except:

CPU VRIN Loadline Calibration: Extreme
CPU VRIN Override Voltage: 1.85v
VCore: 1.255v
Ring Voltage: 1.05v
CPU Clock Ratio: 47
Uncore Ratio: 35 (turbos to 40)
Memory Frequency: 1333mhz

The above settings passed 14hrs in AIDA64 like I say. Temps were - idle: 37ish / load: low 60s.

Changing the memory frequency to 1600mhz it consistently fails after around 3.5hrs, seemingly regardless of what else I change. I've tried Vcore and Ring voltage at up to 1.27v & 1.2v respectively - both substantially higher than what appears to be stable with the ram on the lower divider but it still fails after around 3.5hrs in AIDA64. I've run 4 passes of Memtest86 with the ram at this speed and no errors were reported.

I'm really not sure if this chip just has an incredibly weak IMC or what but can anyone suggest what I might try next?

Thanks! <3


----------



## Gregory14

try putting it to 46 multi, and start upping the BLCK by .02 or .2, whatever it takes. I'm gonna try that next.


----------



## gpcola

I seem to have found stability by dropping VRIN down to 1.8v from the 1.85v I had previously. I've just managed 13hrs in AIDA64 with memory frequency at 1866mhz where before it would consistently fail at around 3.5hrs with the memory frequency at only 1600mhz. Counter-intuitive isn't it...


----------



## fateswarm

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gpcola*
> 
> I seem to have found stability by dropping VRIN down to 1.8v from the 1.85v I had previously. I've just managed 13hrs in AIDA64 with memory frequency at 1866mhz where before it would consistently fail at around 3.5hrs with the memory frequency at only 1600mhz. Counter-intuitive isn't it...


Weird, yeah. What could it be. Maybe a quirk in the voltage regulator (either the board's or the cpu's) giving more stable voltages at a different than 1.85v.

Or the temperature is just high.

Though theoretically voltage-alone is a stress on chips on its own. Not that it manifests on those voltages in that case often.


----------



## gpcola

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *fateswarm*
> 
> Weird, yeah. What could it be. Maybe a quirk in the voltage regulator (either the board's or the cpu's) giving more stable voltages at a different than 1.85v.
> 
> Or the temperature is just high.
> 
> Though theoretically voltage-alone is a stress on chips on its own. Not that it manifests on those voltages in that case often.


Temps might have changed *very* slightly but it's pretty much the same low 60s I was seeing before.

I wondered if perhaps there is just a 'sweet spot' for VRIN that is dependent on the settings for all the other voltages? I also tried VRIN at 1.75v but that failed within 10 minutes.


----------



## Zoroastrian

Hi guys me again ! I'm trying not to panic here but I just managed to flash to bios 10b
And my machine won't boot at all.
Error on the mother board says A6
I have tried flicking the bios switches but still nothing.
Have I killed it ?


----------



## Cyro999

Clear CMOS


----------



## Jeffopolis

Hello, I didn't want to read through 299 pages so sorry if this was asked/answered. I didn't see any specification on the OP.

What is OP using for cooling in the "Easy 4.4/4.5/4.6GHz Template" section? Curious if that is something I should consider or if I should shoot a little bit lower. I'm trying to find a good, stable over clock that doesn't produce too much heat as it gets too hot in my room as is. I'm thinking a 4.0-4.2 would be sufficient and cool.

I am currently using a single 120mm sized liquid cooling setup on my 4770k with ga-z87x-ud3h motherboard. I think the current temperature is at around 50C right now and I would like for it to not exceed 60C


----------



## Cyro999

A 60c max, say 55c average is extremely low for a 4770k.

If you have 25c case temp, then 55c is only 30c of headroom. 85c would be double that~

If you just want to run at low clocks and voltage, see what you can do on 1.0vcore or so. Manually setting uncore and the voltage for it (ring) to like 30x, 1.0v would be good, too, if that works (i have not experimented with lower ring voltages)


----------



## Jeffopolis

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Cyro999*
> 
> A 60c max, say 55c average is extremely low for a 4770k.
> 
> If you have 25c case temp, then 55c is only 30c of headroom. 85c would be double that~
> 
> If you just want to run at low clocks and voltage, see what you can do on 1.0vcore or so. Manually setting uncore and the voltage for it (ring) to like 30x, 1.0v would be good, too, if that works (i have not experimented with lower ring voltages)


Sorry, I'm extremely new to this. With those settings for vRing & uncore, what would I be looking at approximately for the CPU speed? I am at work right now so I can't get exact numbers and what have you.

Thanks for your input


----------



## Cyro999

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jeffopolis*
> 
> Sorry, I'm extremely new to this. With those settings for vRing & uncore, what would I be looking at approximately for the CPU speed? I am at work right now so I can't get exact numbers and what have you.
> 
> Thanks for your input


That's maybe like 3.8ghz on core, it depends a lot on the individual CPU. You can tweak a lot. There's a massive range of usable voltages, from like 0.9vcore (little point going below on desktop cpu..) to 1.35 for a 24/7 overclock. Staying to like 55c average temperatures at 100% load is extremely limiting on haswell i7 though. It's easy on a low voltage, but not on high and there's little reason to keep temps that low


----------



## Jeffopolis

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Cyro999*
> 
> That's maybe like 3.8ghz on core, it depends a lot on the individual CPU. You can tweak a lot. There's a massive range of usable voltages, from like 0.9vcore (little point going below on desktop cpu..) to 1.35 for a 24/7 overclock. Staying to like 55c average temperatures at 100% load is extremely limiting on haswell i7 though. It's easy on a low voltage, but not on high and there's little reason to keep temps that low


Oh, I wasn't referring to 100% load temperatures. I never hit 100%, and typically only ever reach 70% or so. I meant idle temperature. I *think* my current idle temperature is around 50C on a stock core.


----------



## Cyro999

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jeffopolis*
> 
> Oh, I wasn't referring to 100% load temperatures. I never hit 100%, and typically only ever reach 70% or so. I meant idle temperature. I *think* my current idle temperature is around 50C on a stock core.


Oh, then you probably have some kind of problem. My idle temperatures dip into the 20's.

I would double check temps, then make sure windows power plan is on balanced, EIST and c-states are force enabled in bios etc - that will give 800mhz at extremely low voltage idles. Disabling integrated graphics if you're not using them will lower idle power usage a bit more too.

If they're still bad, then maybe a problem with heatsink mounting.

You don't have to worry very much about your CPU heating a room, temperature doesn't correlate with heat output; A Haswell CPU could be at 80c and be outputting 100w, while a vishera cpu is at like 55c and outputting 250w. If you're doing things like overnight mass-rendering, CPU will have an effect on room temperatures but for gaming etc it's usually GPU that's the biggest factor because even a midrange card puts out more heat than one of these cpu's


----------



## Jeffopolis

For sure. I'll check when I get home, I am probably recalling numbers inaccurately.


----------



## Zoroastrian

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Cyro999*
> 
> Clear CMOS


Hi Cyro ! Unfortunately I have cleared cmos many times :-(


----------



## lantis

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Zoroastrian*
> 
> Hi guys me again ! I'm trying not to panic here but I just managed to flash to bios 10b
> And my machine won't boot at all.
> Error on the mother board says A6
> I have tried flicking the bios switches but still nothing.
> Have I killed it ?


Are you certain that it's halting on A6 and not Ab (6 will have the top curled over)?
A6 is a strange place to halt.

I would try and force it to boot to the backup bios by holding the power button until it starts and then shuts off the computer again. Then press the power button again and it should boot to backup bios and flash it over the main one.


----------



## JAM3S121

Can anyone help me out?

I overclocked my haswell rig awhile back and never really dialed in a 100% stable overclock.. more like 95% stable.

I occasionally crash in BF4 and ArcheAge with vcore set to various things from 1.25 up to 1.264 or so

Currently its set to 1.274, dram set to 1.505

Overclock is dialed in @ x45 multiplier.

I ran aida64 extreme for over 24 hours and no problems.. but I just don't know. The main reason I really want this dialed in stable is for a release of archeage where I plan to stream.. thanks,

Is there a better benchmark than aida64?


----------



## Zoroastrian

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lantis*
> 
> Are you certain that it's halting on A6 and not Ab (6 will have the top curled over)?
> A6 is a strange place to halt.
> 
> I would try and force it to boot to the backup bios by holding the power button until it starts and then shuts off the computer again. Then press the power button again and it should boot to backup bios and flash it over the main one.


Ah yes it's Ab thanks for that !
It has dual bios being the sniper 5 g1 which as I have mentioned I have tried various bios switch configurations. All halt at Ab
I would try the holding down of the on switch however I have had a problem for cafés months where the only way u can switch on is to flick the psu power button in and off several times until she boots up.
I think this is a psu fault as I have taken the main cable from the mother board and shorted the power wires. And I still need to flick the power switch on/ off on the psu several time before I get joy.
However this is an old problem the Ab is new problem from last nights flash to bios 10b


----------



## lantis

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Zoroastrian*
> 
> Ah yes it's Ab thanks for that !
> It has dual bios being the sniper 5 g1 which as I have mentioned I have tried various bios switch configurations. All halt at Ab
> I would try the holding down of the on switch however I have had a problem for cafés months where the only way u can switch on is to flick the psu power button in and off several times until she boots up.
> I think this is a psu fault as I have taken the main cable from the mother board and shorted the power wires. And I still need to flick the power switch on/ off on the psu several time before I get joy.
> However this is an old problem the Ab is new problem from last nights flash to bios 10b


ok well psu problems aside, Ab means that the bios is waiting for an input from you. in general Ab means it has successfully POST'd and is at the bios screen.

A left of field suggestion, try a different monitor, or a different output from your computer to the monitor (perhaps the mobo graphics?)


----------



## Zoroastrian

Thanks lantis.
I have tried different monitor and different monitor socket. My monitors just stay in standby.
I'm thinking the problem is. When I updated the bios a message said that the computer needed to cycle power. As soon as I saw that I knew I was in trouble because psu won't switch of and on without my physical interjection.
I'm stripping her down draining the system oif 5 litres of water tonight and will rma my seasonic. 1250 gold
Major job
Fingers crossed it was the psu not allowing to cycle the power that caused the problem and a new psu will solve it ! I really hope so !


----------



## lantis

Post back after your psu is in and we can keep going from there but at that point I'm almost out of ideas


----------



## Zoroastrian

I'm actually thinking that bios 10b may not like the 4 sticks of ram I have installed. I know this was an issue for some people with this motherboard.


----------



## blackhole2013

This Is why you should not install A beta bios its called Beta for a reason I will not update my Gig z87 till its not in beta state


----------



## Zoroastrian

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lantis*
> 
> Post back after your psu is in and we can keep going from there but at that point I'm almost out of ideas


Thanks lantis your help is very much appreciated.


----------



## mandrix

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Zoroastrian*
> 
> Ah yes it's Ab thanks for that !
> It has dual bios being the sniper 5 g1 which as I have mentioned I have tried various bios switch configurations. All halt at Ab
> I would try the holding down of the on switch however I have had a problem for cafés months where the only way u can switch on is to flick the psu power button in and off several times until she boots up.
> I think this is a psu fault as I have taken the main cable from the mother board and shorted the power wires. And I still need to flick the power switch on/ off on the psu several time before I get joy.
> However this is an old problem the Ab is new problem from last nights flash to bios 10b


What do you mean when you say you took the main cable from the motherboard and shorted the power wires? You mean you shorted pin 16 to ground to see if the psu functions, or something else?

Are you sure your case switch wires are plugged in properly to the motherboard header and make good contact?


----------



## Zoroastrian

Yes and yes.
However when I did bridge pin 16 instead of automatically switching on I had to flick on and off the power supply several times before it would come to life. Powe supply has now been rma'd
I hope this wAs correct.


----------



## Zoroastrian

This thread is suddenly very quiet ?
Any if you guys having success with bios 10b ?


----------



## Zoroastrian

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *blackhole2013*
> 
> doubt it on my z87 it dont matter what bios I had 4.7 is where my chip ends no matter what voltage I put in it 4.7 at 1.3v works great for me 4.8 at 1.4 volts is not even stable .. If anything its not worth the risk I have had 2 boards die from a bios update .. I wont update anymore unless Im having a bios Issue with my board ..


You have actually killed your boards just from bios update? What happens when the board dies just no power at all or permanent error or what ? Don't you have manual bios switch ?


----------



## blackhole2013

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Zoroastrian*
> 
> You have actually killed your boards just from bios update? What happens when the board dies just no power at all or permanent error or what ? Don't you have manual bios switch ?


Why yes I have killed a board with a bios update .. are you rmaing your board


----------



## Zoroastrian

Not yet I was having psu issues at about the same time as I updated to beta 10a bios.
And when the board needed to power cycle my psu would not play ball. So I have rma my psu first.
What's the deal if I have to rma the board ? I really hope I don't have too ! My system is rather complex and will be a mission to strip !


----------



## Zoroastrian

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mAs81*
> 
> Nope..It was Malwarebytes misbehaving(again)


I use malware bytes what was the problem ?


----------



## mAs81

It wouldn't start,it caused freezes and BSOD and every fix I tried worked only for a little while..

In the end since I had to uninstall and reinstall 3 times I lost my account since the premium codes only work for 3 "computers" and
I didn't give it any thought even though I used it for under half a year..


----------



## [CyGnus]

I use F10a in my Z87X UD3H not a single issue with it (all older betas also worked fine)


----------



## hornedfrog86

I'm using the Alpha bios with a 4790 K in my thunderbolt board UD7 TH. It works but the frequency is not reported correctly. It shows always running at 4.4 GHz the turbo frequency.


----------



## abombthecoder

When I take out a dedicated graphics card ( 780 gtx ) I notice my boot times increase by 5 or so seconds. It's almost instantaneous with a dedicated graphics card. I have a 4770k with a z87x-ud4h... I'll be running graphics card free until the 980 Ti comes out.


----------



## joq3

I've just bought a Gigabyte GA-Z97MX Gaming 5 motherboard together with a 4770k and Corsair Vengeance 2400MHz (1x8gb). When I booted the computer with standard settings in BIOS (everything Auto), I got high temps on load: 84 degree celsius (using Liqmax 120S). The VCORE does seem to go pretty high up.
Can I set the only the VCORE manually and keep everything else on Auto (overclock) or do I have to do anything else?

Also, how do I setup BIOS to use 2400MHz that my memory is made for?

Thank you!


----------



## mandrix

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *joq3*
> 
> I've just bought a Gigabyte GA-Z97MX Gaming 5 motherboard together with a 4770k and Corsair Vengeance 2400MHz (1x8gb). When I booted the computer with standard settings in BIOS (everything Auto), I got high temps on load: 84 degree celsius (using Liqmax 120S). The VCORE does seem to go pretty high up.
> Can I set the only the VCORE manually and keep everything else on Auto (overclock) or do I have to do anything else?
> 
> Also, how do I setup BIOS to use 2400MHz that my memory is made for?
> 
> Thank you!


Yes, you can manually set vcore. How high is it going at stock, and what are you using to measure vcore? (I recommend either GiB SIV or HWINFO)

Enable XMP setting for your memory and it should automatically apply the proper settings.

BTW you know this is the Z87 thread? lol, no problem though.


----------



## NoodleGTS

Hi all,

What's the latest/most stable bios for the Z87-oc that I can install? I have a really early version BIOS that sometimes freezes at the splash screen and it's annoying lol.


----------



## [CyGnus]

NoodleGTS check here: http://forums.tweaktown.com/gigabyte/28441-gigabyte-latest-beta-bios.html


----------



## Zoroastrian

Not sure if this is old news guys but I have started using intel extreme tuning utility. And it's awesome ! Xtu score is 1168 marks. Great program so easy to super fine tune ! Even I could do it. I now have stable 3 cores at 4.8 and the fourth at 4.7
I'm going to work in incore now.
Try it out /-)


----------



## mandrix

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Zoroastrian*
> 
> Not sure if this is old news guys but I have started using intel extreme tuning utility. And it's awesome ! Xtu score is 1168 marks. Great program so easy to super fine tune ! Even I could do it. I now have stable 3 cores at 4.8 and the fourth at 4.7
> I'm going to work in incore now.
> Try it out /-)


You should join HWBOT and post your score and see how you rank. My best XTU so far is 1202.


----------



## Zoroastrian

Yes I will mandrix
I now have core 1 at 4.9
2&3 at 4.8
And 4 at 4.7
Uncore 45

Sweet
Hey Mandix now that profile I saved no I have to copy the exact values into my bios so that speed works each time ? Or is it just as easy to apply that profile each time I start windows ?


----------



## mandrix

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Zoroastrian*
> 
> Yes I will mandrix
> I now have core 1 at 4.9
> 2&3 at 4.8
> And 4 at 4.7
> Uncore 45
> 
> Sweet
> Hey Mandix now that profile I saved no I have to copy the exact values into my bios so that speed works each time ? Or is it just as easy to apply that profile each time I start windows ?


Not sure I understand....copy the values from what?
But if you want the settings to be permanent, then yes, set them in the BIOS and save. Of course you can set up different profiles in the BIOS and save each one but you will have to go into the BIOS to change between them.


----------



## Zoroastrian

Yes ok ... I was unclear that last message sorry ! Question when I save and apply a setting in intel extreme tuning is that now a permanent thing ? Or do I have to open intel extreme apply that profile every time I start up in windows ?


----------



## Cyro999

If you OC in windows, you have to re-apply it after booting windows every time


----------



## mandrix

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Zoroastrian*
> 
> Yes ok ... I was unclear that last message sorry ! Question when I save and apply a setting in intel extreme tuning is that now a permanent thing ? Or do I have to open intel extreme apply that profile every time I start up in windows ?


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Cyro999*
> 
> If you OC in windows, you have to re-apply it after booting windows every time


what Cyro said...


----------



## Zoroastrian

Thanks Cyro how's it going up there in the low highlands my friend ?


----------



## Sylar

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *[CyGnus]*
> 
> NoodleGTS check here: http://forums.tweaktown.com/gigabyte/28441-gigabyte-latest-beta-bios.html


How come that site has F10 listed as stable for z87x ud4h but a b and c versions for F10 listed as "previous beta? o.o
The official GA site only has F9, then jumps to F10b straight after that so i'm a little confused
If i wanna OC my haswell and get optimal results should i update my bios? (currently on F8) I wouldn't want to have problems or bugs once I update cause that'll be a hassle to fix
My cpu is i5 4670k


----------



## Jedson3614

f10b is a nightmare and really unstable I wouldnt use it.


----------



## Sylar

oh..how about F9 then? I noticed it says "Improve overclocking capability"
I don't know if it's worth the trouble going from F8 to F9 if i wanna OC my 4670k well
(I will wipe my whole computer and do fresh install when i get my new ssd anyway just so you know)


----------



## Jedson3614

F9 is good I believe that is what i'm using, f10b I have no clue why its even a beta, but it caused so many issues for me that I don't want to even get into it.


----------



## Sylar

Hmm.. okay i might used that then
Did you notice any difference or did yours come with F9?


----------



## [CyGnus]

I use F10a and no issues with it


----------



## Zoroastrian

i am using f10b its performing well I wish my gpu's drivers were as reliable !


----------



## Jedson3614

Are you overclocking? I had so many stability issues with f10b that I do not have with F9. With the SAME settings. They obviously changed something with the bios that is causing me so many problems, but F9 is no issues with me.


----------



## Zoroastrian

Yep I can achieve 4.9, 4.8, 4.8,4.7
Ht off
vcore 1.42
Incore 42
Ram xmp to 2400


----------



## Sylar

Hmm.. mixed experiences D:
I really don't want to be unlucky and mess things up, but then again i'll never know if i get get better OC if i stick with old bios... first world problems


----------



## Zoroastrian

Live on the edge dude it's exciting !


----------



## bardos

So, what *is* the latest bios for the ga-z87x-ud3h motherboard? 10 or 10b? The Gigabyte website only lists the 10b as the latest version as if the 10 bios were still in beta. Thanks for any info


----------



## Zoroastrian

well 10b works it just sometimes wont load profiles but its a simple fix you just go classic mode then switch back to normal mode then load the profile you want.
that's the only problem I have had.
oh the mouse rarely works but keyboard always works in bios.
sometimes the graphics resolution goes boobies skyward.


----------



## Jedson3614

Anyone know if intel extreme tuning utility has problem with gigabyte boards. I noticed after setting adaptive in the intel utility my computer started to have issues especially when coming up from sleep or suspend mode. Uninstalling it seemed to have corrected the problem. I think setting adaptive mode caused issues because in my bios I have no such option.


----------



## mandrix

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jedson3614*
> 
> Anyone know if intel extreme tuning utility has problem with gigabyte boards. I noticed after setting adaptive in the intel utility my computer started to have issues especially when coming up from sleep or suspend mode. Uninstalling it seemed to have corrected the problem. I think setting adaptive mode caused issues because in my bios I have no such option.


No problem with either of my UD5H boards in sig and XTU.


----------



## Jedson3614

What were your settings? Did you use adaptive voltage?


----------



## Zoroastrian

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jedson3614*
> 
> Anyone know if intel extreme tuning utility has problem with gigabyte boards. I noticed after setting adaptive in the intel utility my computer started to have issues especially when coming up from sleep or suspend mode. Uninstalling it seemed to have corrected the problem. I think setting adaptive mode caused issues because in my bios I have no such option.


my G1 sniper 5 loves intel extreme tuner I managed to push .1 ghz out of my machine using it


----------



## mandrix

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jedson3614*
> 
> What were your settings? Did you use adaptive voltage?


No, I've never seen a need to run adaptive on either of my Z87/Z97 boards.


----------



## raclimja

I have this motherboard (Gigabyte Z87X-OC F9c) and I am trying to overclock the CPU through base clock with no success.

*my complete specs:*

CPU: Intel Xeon E3 1230 V3 4c/8t haswell
MOBO: Gigabyte Z87X-OC
RAM: 8GB Gskill TridentX 2400 CL10 1.65v
storage: 1x ssd, 2x hdd
GPU: MSI GTX 780 3GB OC
PCIe card: mini pcie to PCIe adapter (for my wifi card Killer N-1103 802.11n) it is installed on the 4th PCIe slot
PSU: Seasonic X660 Platinum
cooling: 2x Corsair H110 280mm AIO Liquid Cooler (1x for cpu and 1x for gpu)

my cpu temp never go above 54c under stress test using AIDA64.

*Thing I tried:*
-disable XMP for memory
-disable all power saving feature for cpu
-manually set the voltage for the cpu, ram, etc... (cpu vcore, PCH, System Agent, ram
-disable all unnecessary stuff i don't need on the BIOS (like the lan controller and audio)

*The problem:*
Whenever I try to increase the base clock even at the smallest amount (like 101 Mhz) under the BIOS the computer wont boot. If I do it on WIndows using gigabyte easytune software, the computer would lock up.

I also noticed that there seems to be a problem with regarding maximum multiplier for turbo on all cores. The default turbo for all core for my cpu is x35 which is 3.5Ghz but there is selection up to x37 which should make the cpu go 3.7Ghz. Changing the multiplier for turbo on all cores from x35 to x37 has no effect (the cpu still runs at 3500Ghz). I tried it both through BIOS and Gigabyte Easytune utility but both doesn't work.

I research and found that other users presumably using other brand mobo if they set the multiplier to x37 it actually works: http://diybbs.zol.com.cn/69/231_680262.html

also proof that my cpu could be overclocked through base clock: https://translate.google.com/translate?hl=en&sl=auto&tl=en&u=http%3A%2F%2Fwww.computerbase.de%2F2013-10%2Fintel-xeon-e3-1230-v3-test%2F7%2F


----------



## stasio

^
BIOS must be modded to have all core available at max multiplier (x37) for non K CPU.
I can do....let me know.

For increasing base clock above 100 ,you should increase also CPU Vcore (maybe other voltage as well).
To do in Windows the best is GTL (GIGABYTE TweakLauncher).

Btw,
why you posted on UK forum......(poor Gigabyte BIOS and software?)


----------



## raclimja

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *stasio*
> 
> ^
> BIOS must be modded to have all core available at max multiplier (x37) for non K CPU.
> I can do....let me know.
> 
> For increasing base clock above 100 ,you should increase also CPU Vcore (maybe other voltage as well).
> To do in Windows the best is GTL (GIGABYTE TweakLauncher).
> 
> Btw,
> why you posted on UK forum......(poor Gigabyte BIOS and software?)


I would love to get a modded bios to have max multiplier for all cores on my Z87X-OC.

I tried manually setting/increasing the voltage for cpu vcore, pch, pch io, system agent, ram, etc... but it has no effect in terms of base clock overclocking(its still broken).

The gigabyte software easytune and other stuff is quite poor as it is not reading the current saved setting in the bios (like my onboard lan and sound being turned off and my memory already set to xmp and other stuff like uefi, fastboot, etc...).

I posted on the gigabyte forum because that is the manufacturer of the board and some gigabyte engineer might see it and give a proper answer or solution to the problem.


----------



## stasio

Bellow is modded F9c with max multi for non K CPU's:

https://www.mediafire.com/?6s6dvgtk0lbndpk

Either others mobo vendors do not have application to displaying what you mention....."like my onboard lan and sound being turned off and my memory already set to xmp and other stuff like uefi, fastboot, etc..."

Btw,
EasyTune has XMP info.


----------



## raclimja

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *stasio*
> 
> Bellow is modded F9c with max multi for non K CPU's:
> 
> https://www.mediafire.com/?6s6dvgtk0lbndpk
> 
> Either others mobo vendors do not have application to displaying what you mention....."like my onboard lan and sound being turned off and my memory already set to xmp and other stuff like uefi, fastboot, etc..."
> 
> Btw,
> EasyTune has XMP info.


I can confirm the bios you modded allowed me to use the max multiplier on all cores for my CPU.

It also fixed base clock overclocking as I can now use up to 103Mhz (from 98Mhz) without any problems (on the official Gigabyte F9c BIOS, my system would lock up even if I just use 101Mhz).

I haven't changed any voltage yet so I might get a higher baseclock overclock if I tweak it.


----------



## bardos

Using a ga-z87ud3h board and the F9 bios with a g3258 cpu. In the bios i set the multiplier to 44 and it sticks fine on reboot, but in windows7 sp1 32 bit my speed is read as 3.2ghz. Back to the bios and again it reads correctly at 4.4ghz. However, once I'm at the Windows desktop 3.2. What am I missing? thanks


----------



## stasio

^
Use CPU-Z or other application....HWiNFO,AIDA64......
Gigabyte SIV,GTL.......

raclimja,
good to know...good luck.


----------



## Zoroastrian

How cool is that !


----------



## [CyGnus]

Anybody knows the release notes of the Bios F10 final for Z87X-UD3H?


----------



## Derp

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *[CyGnus]*
> 
> Anybody knows the release notes of the Bios F10 final for Z87X-UD3H?


No change log for you but I can't get the uncore to drop at idle with F10 but all other versions drop at idle just fine. Others have mentioned the same problem with F10 as well. Just a heads up in case that matters to you.


----------



## [CyGnus]

Ok thanks i just flashed F10 Final the uncore does not bother me if it stays at full speed i dont use c-states anyway


----------



## stasio

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *[CyGnus]*
> 
> Anybody knows the release notes of the Bios F10 final for Z87X-UD3H?


http://forums.tweaktown.com/gigabyte/28441-gigabyte-latest-beta-bios-944.html#post488620


----------



## [CyGnus]

Thanks


----------



## Nnimrod

good lord, this looks useful.


----------



## Sylar

Hoping official F10 comes out of beta for UD4H sometime in nov before I upgrade my computer but seems unlikely =(


----------



## stasio

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sylar*
> 
> Hoping official F10 comes out of beta for UD4H sometime in nov before I upgrade my computer but seems unlikely =(


You got F10 on TT forum.


----------



## Sylar

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *stasio*
> 
> You got F10 on TT forum.


What's TT forum? Is it more updated that the gigabyte one?
Currently gigabyte site goes from F9 to F10b, which is in beta, no stable F10


----------



## stasio

Hehe,look at my sig.....


----------



## [CyGnus]

Sylar here F10 final for the UD4H http://www.mediafire.com/download/9u7vxtxw91o135s/Z87XUD4H.10.zip


----------



## Sylar

Ohh, thanks xD
So TT keeps record of bios before official sites take it down? I wonder why gigabyte doesn't just leave their F10 on as well as provide F10b beta


----------



## blackhole2013

Maybe f10 will be for broadwell ...


----------



## Gnomepatrol

So question for you guys. I have a GA-Z87X-UD4H that I use in a dual boot machine with both Windows 8.1 and OSX (Hackintosh). I have a 4.6 overclock that I use with windows, but this causes all kinds of issues when I boot into OSX. OSX I use the stock defaults for the hardware and that is rock solid. So my question, is there an issue with loading saved profiles? I want to be able to switch via the profile that I have saved, but when I click to load the profile it loads the defaults each time. I have tried saving multiple profiles to no avail, so I end up having to do it by hand when I boot back into Windows.

Any help is appreciated, thanks!

Edit: Bios version is F10b


----------



## Derp

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Gnomepatrol*
> 
> So question for you guys. I have a GA-Z87X-UD4H that I use in a dual boot machine with both Windows 8.1 and OSX (Hackintosh). I have a 4.6 overclock that I use with windows, but this causes all kinds of issues when I boot into OSX. OSX I use the stock defaults for the hardware and that is rock solid. So my question, is there an issue with loading saved profiles? I want to be able to switch via the profile that I have saved, but when I click to load the profile it loads the defaults each time. I have tried saving multiple profiles to no avail, so I end up having to do it by hand when I boot back into Windows.
> 
> Any help is appreciated, thanks!
> 
> Edit: Bios version is F10b


I'm not 100% sure but I believe F10b was the beta bios where profiles didn't work. Go back to F9 or you can try the final version of F10 but the uncore doesn't lower at idle for some people.


----------



## [CyGnus]

You have the F10 final already try that http://www.mediafire.com/download/9u7vxtxw91o135s/Z87XUD4H.10.zip


----------



## Bartouille

Why doesn't my 4770k voltage drop to around 0.1v at idle like it's supposed to? I never got this to work...

My motherboard is a Gigabyte Z87 UD5H, bios version is F9.

I have C1E, C3, C6/C7 and EIST set to enabled. I tried on auto, it still can't get the very low idle voltage.

Anyone can help me? Thanks.


----------



## Derp

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Bartouille*
> 
> Why doesn't my 4770k voltage drop to around 0.1v at idle like it's supposed to? I never got this to work...
> 
> My motherboard is a Gigabyte Z87 UD5H, bios version is F9.
> 
> I have C1E, C3, C6/C7 and EIST set to enabled. I tried on auto, it still can't get the very low idle voltage.
> 
> Anyone can help me? Thanks.


I have a different Gigabyte board but I just checked my bios and I have all power settings set to auto except for c6/c7 which is set to enabled. Turbo is also set to auto though I'm not sure if it can change anything related to voltage dropping. It's worth a shot to quickly test though.

With the above settings the Vcore will drop as low as 0.012 in Hwinfo's Vcore sensor.


----------



## Bartouille

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Derp*
> 
> I have a different Gigabyte board but I just checked my bios and I have all power settings set to auto except for c6/c7 which is set to enabled. Turbo is also set to auto though I'm not sure if it can change anything related to voltage dropping. It's worth a shot to quickly test though.
> 
> With the above settings the Vcore will drop as low as 0.012 in Hwinfo's Vcore sensor.


You're right.







CPU-Z reports the VID instead of the actual Vcore. I downloaded HWiNFO and it shows 0.072.


----------



## Derp

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Bartouille*
> 
> You're right.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> CPU-Z reports the VID instead of the actual Vcore. I downloaded HWiNFO and it shows 0.072.


It should be dropping much lower than that if c7 is working properly.


----------



## Gnomepatrol

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Derp*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Gnomepatrol*
> 
> So question for you guys. I have a GA-Z87X-UD4H that I use in a dual boot machine with both Windows 8.1 and OSX (Hackintosh). I have a 4.6 overclock that I use with windows, but this causes all kinds of issues when I boot into OSX. OSX I use the stock defaults for the hardware and that is rock solid. So my question, is there an issue with loading saved profiles? I want to be able to switch via the profile that I have saved, but when I click to load the profile it loads the defaults each time. I have tried saving multiple profiles to no avail, so I end up having to do it by hand when I boot back into Windows.
> 
> Any help is appreciated, thanks!
> 
> Edit: Bios version is F10b
> 
> 
> 
> I'm not 100% sure but I believe F10b was the beta bios where profiles didn't work. Go back to F9 or you can try the final version of F10 but the uncore doesn't lower at idle for some people.
Click to expand...

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *[CyGnus]*
> 
> You have the F10 final already try that http://www.mediafire.com/download/9u7vxtxw91o135s/Z87XUD4H.10.zip


Thank you so much for the help! It was indeed the bios version and the f10 Final took care of the issue. I can now switch back and forth without issue


----------



## [CyGnus]

Gnomepatrol


----------



## Jedson3614

Someone please give me some insight to if this is possible. My bclk on auto is like 98.9. Reasonable amount of error I guess, and from what I can tell is normal. I don't like this it causes my cpu instead of 4200 shows 4190. I then took it upon me to just change the bcl to 100.01. When I loaded windows and looked under gigabyte tweak launcher and easy tune showed my bclk at 100.22, where on earth does the bios just automatically change this on me when I manually set it. Then because of this my computer froze. My question is could this actually cause instability on my overclock. Auto seems to be my only option over than setting 100 which still manually setting to 100 makes the bclk 98.9. This makes no sense and is irritating.......???????????


----------



## Forceman

Try disabling Spread Spectrum, that might put it back closer to 100 on Auto.


----------



## Jedson3614

that is no wheres to be found on my board the z87x-ud3h


----------



## Lantian

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jedson3614*
> 
> Someone please give me some insight to if this is possible. My bclk on auto is like 98.9. Reasonable amount of error I guess, and from what I can tell is normal. I don't like this it causes my cpu instead of 4200 shows 4190. I then took it upon me to just change the bcl to 100.01. When I loaded windows and looked under gigabyte tweak launcher and easy tune showed my bclk at 100.22, where on earth does the bios just automatically change this on me when I manually set it. Then because of this my computer froze. My question is could this actually cause instability on my overclock. Auto seems to be my only option over than setting 100 which still manually setting to 100 makes the bclk 98.9. This makes no sense and is irritating.......???????????


Iam in the same boat as you are, my z87x-ud5h wont got to 100mhx, it will be the same as yours if i set it to 100, when i try to increase it even by .01 it will crash pretty soon, in the end looking at the benchmarks and comparing them to ther people with the same cpu and same overclock mid due they got there blck to stable 100, making it 4,7ghzwhile in my case its 4,688ghz the scores are exactly the same so i just let i go, since there is no real difference there, and i have spread spectrum disabled(always disable it as one of the first things in my system) it doesn't change a thing


----------



## Forceman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jedson3614*
> 
> that is no wheres to be found on my board the z87x-ud3h


Hmm, checked mine and I couldn't find it either. I would have sworn it was there before - I know some of the other boards (like the OC) have it. Weird.

Can you set something like 99.9 and not have it crash?


----------



## [CyGnus]

i have mine set to 100.2 with no issues same board as you guys


----------



## Lantian

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Forceman*
> 
> Hmm, checked mine and I couldn't find it either. I would have sworn it was there before - I know some of the other boards (like the OC) have it. Weird.
> 
> Can you set something like 99.9 and not have it crash?


TBH haven't tried it yet, going to try it later, let you know how it goes


----------



## Lantian

well that was quick, its not stable at 99.99 aswell, ill just leave it at what its sitting at, don't see any reson to make it any higher on blck


----------



## Jedson3614

Well I just cant seem to be without issues, in fact I probably have the worst haswell processor made. My app center crashed from sleep, I am having major issues waking from sleep, and at 4.2 at 1.28 would go as far to say as this is just not acceptable on intel's part. I found spread spectrum on 10b beta bios, but its grayed out and disabled.


----------



## mandrix

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jedson3614*
> 
> Well I just cant seem to be without issues, in fact I probably have the worst haswell processor made. My app center crashed from sleep, I am having major issues waking from sleep, and at 4.2 at 1.28 would go as far to say as this is just not acceptable on intel's part. I found spread spectrum on 10b beta bios, but its grayed out and disabled.


To enable spread spectrum, did you first set the bus to manual? That should enable setting the spread spectrum.


----------



## amtbr

I have all the power savings features set to "automatic," however I have C6/7 set to "enabled." In HWMonitor, I can see my voltage drop really low, but even when I am doing nothing with my computer, just watching HWMonitor the voltage is constantly jumping up and down, sometimes even to the max vcore I set.

Is this normal?


----------



## Cyro999

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *amtbr*
> 
> I have all the power savings features set to "automatic," however I have C6/7 set to "enabled." In HWMonitor, I can see my voltage drop really low, but even when I am doing nothing with my computer, just watching HWMonitor the voltage is constantly jumping up and down, sometimes even to the max vcore I set.
> 
> Is this normal?


If you set your power plan to max performance (full speed) and look at CPU load do you see ~0-1% CPU load in task manager? If you see a lot more than that, look at the processes that are pulling you out of idle states and using CPU. After that you can go back to balanced and it should sit at 800mhz


----------



## amtbr

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Cyro999*
> 
> If you set your power plan to max performance (full speed) and look at CPU load do you see ~0-1% CPU load in task manager? If you see a lot more than that, look at the processes that are pulling you out of idle states and using CPU. After that you can go back to balanced and it should sit at 800mhz


Yeah its 0-1%. CPU-Z shows it at 800mhz but when I watch I see spikes between 2.4ghz - 4.5ghz.

I tried setting all my CPU states to "enabled" vs. "auto" in my BIOS and what that has done has reduced the drastic Vcore spikes, I typically see .18 - .80. No more .18 - 1.28 (my max vcore in BIOS).

I'm guessing this kind of behavior is normal, I was just a little concerned that by giving my CPU varying voltages all the time it may harm it.


----------



## Sylar

First off, thanks for the wonderfully detailed guide Sin0822 =)

I'm trying to follow the easy template but it doesn't specify uncore ratio so do i leave it as default (x34)?
I noticed this table in your guide shows in order to get an overclock of cpu freq around 4.8 Ghz or higher, i would need to increase my uncore?

I'm also a little confused on the "Profile #2(trade VIN for vRing)" part. What are the differences between picking one template over the other?

If anyone with experience would clarify for me that'd be greatly appreciated! ^^


----------



## MrBreeze

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sylar*
> 
> First off, thanks for the wonderfully detailed guide Sin0822 =)
> 
> I'm trying to follow the easy template but it doesn't specify uncore ratio so do i leave it as default (x34)?
> I noticed this table in your guide shows in order to get an overclock of cpu freq around 4.8 Ghz or higher, i would need to increase my uncore?
> 
> I'm also a little confused on the "Profile #2(trade VIN for vRing)" part. What are the differences between picking one template over the other?
> 
> If anyone with experience would clarify for me that'd be greatly appreciated! ^^


You want to keep uncore multi within 3-5 of the core multi _if you are benching_. At stock they are equal (34 each). A lower uncore multi may help you get a higher core OC, but still needs to be close to core ought to be close to core for benching. Cyro is right, it doesn't actually _need_ to be close to core, you can leave uncore at stock if you're not benching. A higher uncore multi means your ring bus and L3 cache run at or near the same speed as core, which will help benchmark scores (up to 5% bump depending) but has little real world performance impact.

Given this, profile #2 gives you an alternate way to have a lower VIN (or VRIN) and increase your uncore voltage. This would be a good scenario if your core is at 4.5 GHz stable with a slightly lower VRIN and you want to up your uncore voltage to stabilize the uncore at or near 4.5 GHz as well. You are trading input volts for uncore volts, the idea being to keep temps about the same between the two. Remember, Intel recommends VRIN be 0.4V greater than VCore, but you may be able to get away with less and be stable, which will lower your temps a little.


----------



## saywhuut

I followed this awesome guide for a 4.4 overclock. Got extreme stuttering in bf4 and even sc2 as well. Only thing I didn't follow to the t was a 1.25 vcore instead of 1.4 as suggested. Would that be the cause of the degraded performance after my oc? Or is my psu not up to par for overclocking? After I went back to default settings all games resumed smooth.

Thanks


----------



## Germanian

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *saywhuut*
> 
> I followed this awesome guide for a 4.4 overclock. Got extreme stuttering in bf4 and even sc2 as well. Only thing I didn't follow to the t was a 1.25 vcore instead of 1.4 as suggested. Would that be the cause of the degraded performance after my oc? Or is my psu not up to par for overclocking? After I went back to default settings all games resumed smooth.
> 
> Thanks


maybe you forgot to set a RAM (memory) divider after overclocking. If it's below 1600 mhz you will probably see stuttering. Faster ram speed helps minimum FPS.

And also try setting it to 4.3 ghz all other settings the same and see if the stuttering goes away this time. If not there is something else wrong.

600 watt powersupply should be more than enough for your system unless it is not in working order.


----------



## Cyro999

Quote:


> You want to keep uncore multi within 3-5 of the core multi. At stock they are equal (34 each). A lower uncore multi may help you get a higher core OC, but still needs to be close to core.


It doesn't need to be close to core, setting it at ~33x and 1.15v manually (33 to stop the turbo at 34 or 35 depending on cpu) is the best setting for exploring your max core OC

and 46/33 is usually "better" than 45/45

my advice anyway, explore max core OC with uncore at 33, then raise uncore to whatever is stable with 0.1v less ring than vcore. That'll be ~0.08-0.09v less at load depending on the mobo. Ring voltage is not only more dangerous than vcore, but also way more expensive for a mentionable performance gain, which are the main reasons for keeping it that much lower


----------



## NoodleGTS

Hey,

Thanks for the guide, it's pretty helpful. Couple of questions:

1) in the bios, what's with the on/off switches on everything? When I go back into the BIOS do I have to turn "on" everything and click apply again?

2) I managed to get 4.4GHz at 1.24v (bios v) with your guide stable for ~8hrs Prime95. Testing 4.5GHz now with 1.255v (bios). I'm topping out at like 85C on water under P95. Does that sound about right?
I have a custom loop with a triple radiator and still I think I may be heat constrained.....


----------



## Forceman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *NoodleGTS*
> 
> Hey,
> 
> Thanks for the guide, it's pretty helpful. Couple of questions:
> 
> 1) in the bios, what's with the on/off switches on everything? When I go back into the BIOS do I have to turn "on" everything and click apply again?


The on/off switches are for things that can be turned on or off immediately, while still in the BIOS. So you can change the voltage and click the on button and it'll apply that voltage right away, instead of waiting for the restart. I don't really know what the advantage of doing that is though.


----------



## NoodleGTS

Hm.. cant seem to get stable at 4.5 at all, though 4.4 was pretty easy. Do I have the worst chip ever?


----------



## Forceman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *NoodleGTS*
> 
> Hm.. cant seem to get stable at 4.5 at all, though 4.4 was pretty easy. Do I have the worst chip ever?


Probably not. What settings are you using?


----------



## NoodleGTS

oops


----------



## NoodleGTS

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Forceman*
> 
> Probably not. What settings are you using?


Using this template #1:

CPU VRIN Override LLC: Extreme
CPU VRIN Override Voltage: 1.7v
VCore: 1.27v (bios)
Ring Voltage: 1.15v
CPU Multiplier: 45x
BCLK: Auto
Turbo: Auto
C1E, C3, C6/C7, and EIST: All Disabled

This lasts maybe 2 hours under Prime 95 and tops out at 90C on my water loop. Though I think I will try to reseat because 2 cores are getting much warmer than the others.

EDIT - I have my memory set at 21.33x and 1.65v (within spec for my RAM)


----------



## Cyro999

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *NoodleGTS*
> 
> Using this template #1:
> 
> CPU VRIN Override LLC: Extreme
> CPU VRIN Override Voltage: 1.7v
> VCore: 1.27v (bios)
> Ring Voltage: 1.15v
> CPU Multiplier: 45x
> BCLK: Auto
> Turbo: Auto
> C1E, C3, C6/C7, and EIST: All Disabled
> 
> This lasts maybe 2 hours under Prime 95 and tops out at 90C on my water loop. Though I think I will try to reseat because 2 cores are getting much warmer than the others.
> 
> EDIT - I have my memory set at 21.33x and 1.65v (within spec for my RAM)


3 main problems

1; VRIN 1.7v, that should be 0.6 over vcore. Sometimes you need more - so for approaching 1.3vcore, you should be setting 1.9 maybe 1.95. This is the most important or the second most important voltage at any kind of pushed overclock (running synthetics OR going to a decently high vcore) because if you do it wrong, it won't work at all no matter what else you adjust.

2; prime95, trying to make your OC solid against every synthetic load (for max heat and making sure your vcore is high enough to never fail anything) is extremely difficult and it's very rare for even the most stubborn overclockers to do that. If you want to go down that route, expect an OC at least ~200mhz below potential, maybe 300-400mhz and go grab some tools like avx2 compatible version of Linpack, because that'll run hotter than prime

3; Need to manually set uncore frequency if you didn't, just use 33x with 1.15v. Some other settings behave in unexpected and undesired ways when changing other bios settings

Also, if stuff just isn't working, disable XMP, reset bios settings, do everything again but run the RAM at 1600, 1.65v with manually set primary timings until you're done stabilizing core OC at the level you want and everything works fine

you need to document the type of errors you get (bluescreen codes, if system just froze and stopped responding, how long crash took, which fft it was on etc) - troubleshooting for a system that only hits 0x0101 bluescreens is different for one that does 0x0124 most of the time with occasional 9c's and 101's


----------



## NoodleGTS

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Cyro999*
> 
> 3 main problems
> 
> 1; VRIN 1.7v, that should be 0.6 over vcore. Sometimes you need more - so for approaching 1.3vcore, you should be setting 1.9 maybe 1.95. This is the most important or the second most important voltage at any kind of pushed overclock (running synthetics OR going to a decently high vcore) because if you do it wrong, it won't work at all no matter what else you adjust.
> 
> 2; prime95, trying to make your OC solid against every synthetic load (for max heat and making sure your vcore is high enough to never fail anything) is extremely difficult and it's very rare for even the most stubborn overclockers to do that. If you want to go down that route, expect an OC at least ~200mhz below potential, maybe 300-400mhz and go grab some tools like avx2 compatible version of Linpack, because that'll run hotter than prime
> 
> 3; Need to manually set uncore frequency if you didn't, just use 33x with 1.15v. Some other settings behave in unexpected and undesired ways when changing other bios settings
> 
> Also, if stuff just isn't working, disable XMP, reset bios settings, do everything again but run the RAM at 1600, 1.65v with manually set primary timings until you're done stabilizing core OC at the level you want and everything works fine
> 
> you need to document the type of errors you get (bluescreen codes, if system just froze and stopped responding, how long crash took, which fft it was on etc) - troubleshooting for a system that only hits 0x0101 bluescreens is different for one that does 0x0124 most of the time with occasional 9c's and 101's


Thanks. I'll take a look at those voltages and that uncore setting specifically.

I find that Prime 95 is the only real way to make sure my machine never crashes. Maybe I'm just a bit old school but I want my OC to run 24 hrs of Prime 95 before I declare it stable!

Yeah I could probably bench at 4.7 and play games and be fine, but I just hate getting the random BSOD.


----------



## Cyro999

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *NoodleGTS*
> 
> Thanks. I'll take a look at those voltages and that uncore setting specifically.
> 
> I find that Prime 95 is the only real way to make sure my machine never crashes. Maybe I'm just a bit old school but I want my OC to run 24 hrs of Prime 95 before I declare it stable!
> 
> Yeah I could probably bench at 4.7 and play games and be fine, but I just hate getting the random BSOD.


So does everybody else









With old CPU's, the highest power draw loads were not that much higher than regular 100% CPU loads. With avx and other instruction sets, they seperated more (sandy bridge) but with Haswell and avx2, you can draw twice as much power with linpack as possible from doing something like video encoding, if you stabilize an OC to be at 80c in Linpack, it'll only be at ~45c while video encoding.. so most don't bother. 45c when at 100% load and 30-40c when gaming is too low temps to run an OC at 99.9% of the time

since you can set up an OC that will never BSOD with any normal program by just running certain things (some of the most vcore demanding prime fft's are ~30c cooler than the hottest ones) and adding a bit extra on some volts, it's pretty hard to argue for a "100% stable, 100% cool" overclock IMO


----------



## NoodleGTS

Hmm, off topic but i have one core at 90C and one at 81C. Mounting issue probably?

I hate these cooler brackets. So poorly designed every single last one of them....


----------



## Forceman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *NoodleGTS*
> 
> Hmm, off topic but i have one core at 90C and one at 81C. Mounting issue probably?
> 
> I hate these cooler brackets. So poorly designed every single last one of them....


No, it's pretty normal for there to be a 10C split between cores.


----------



## NoodleGTS

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Forceman*
> 
> No, it's pretty normal for there to be a 10C split between cores.


I can't tell if you're being sarcastic.

I'm at 1.24vcore 4.4GHz hitting 90C in Prime 95... triple radiator CPU only loop.... is that weird?


----------



## Forceman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *NoodleGTS*
> 
> I can't tell if you're being sarcastic.
> 
> I'm at 1.24vcore 4.4GHz hitting 90C in Prime 95... triple radiator CPU only loop.... is that weird?


I'm not sure how that could be construed as sarcastic, but it wasn't meant to be. It's very normal for Haswell chips to show a 10C variance between core temp under load. No one knows exactly why, but is probably because the core next to the iGPU is using that dead silicon as a sort of heatsink, which makes it run cooler. Likewise the cores in the center have hot cores on both sides, which is going to make them run a little hotter, most likely. In any case, it's very common.


----------



## Cyro999

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *NoodleGTS*
> 
> I can't tell if you're being sarcastic.
> 
> I'm at 1.24vcore 4.4GHz hitting 90C in Prime 95... triple radiator CPU only loop.... is that weird?


It's common for that temp split. And yes, your temps are completely normal, even surprisingly good if you're running worst case heat tests. They're irrelevant when compared to actual load temps though, because avx2 synthetics with Haswell can double the power usage (and heat output) of the CPU at a given vcore compared to doing something useful (rendering, video encoding etc) with all cores at 100% load.


----------



## NoodleGTS

20 passes LinX enough then? Didn't go above 76C. That was using 1.24v and 4.5GHz and the guide. So thanks to everyone who helped!

Going to keep pushing it.


----------



## NoodleGTS

Well, I'm up to 4.6GHz LinX stable for 20 passes @1.25v.

Though I've had LinX stable overclocks fail in an hour of Prime before.


----------



## Cyro999

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *NoodleGTS*
> 
> Well, I'm up to 4.6GHz LinX stable for 20 passes @1.25v.
> 
> Though I've had LinX stable overclocks fail in an hour of Prime before.


Are you getting ~230gflops? If not you have wrong version of linpack that's over 1.5 years (probably 2-3) out of date and doesn't support Haswell instruction sets

and i can tell you right now that prime ~28.5? fft 1344 requires more vcore than it for at least some people even though it runs like 30c cooler


----------



## NoodleGTS

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Cyro999*
> 
> Are you getting ~230gflops? If not you have wrong version of linpack that's over 1.5 years (probably 2-3) out of date and doesn't support Haswell instruction sets
> 
> and i can tell you right now that prime ~28.5? fft 1344 requires more vcore than it for at least some people even though it runs like 30c cooler


HAHA yupppp. I'm on 0.6.4.

Nevermind then. Should I be using 0.6.5? I can't find anywhere to download it for Windows.


----------



## Cyro999

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *NoodleGTS*
> 
> HAHA yupppp. I'm on 0.6.4.
> 
> Nevermind then. Should I be using 0.6.5? I can't find anywhere to download it for Windows.


Yes and keep digging, you'll find it (but probably not like what you see, unless you like running [email protected] OC's)


----------



## mandrix

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *NoodleGTS*
> 
> HAHA yupppp. I'm on 0.6.4.
> 
> Nevermind then. Should I be using 0.6.5? I can't find anywhere to download it for Windows.


http://forums.tweaktown.com/gigabyte/30530-latest-overclocking-programs-system-info-benchmarking-stability-tools.html

You can find about anything at TweakTown, thanks to Stasio.


----------



## NoodleGTS

Okay I just downloaded the latest version of Linx 0.6.5. Getting like 105 gflops... that's far off from the 200+ you were saying I should be getting. What gives?

I'm at 4.5 Ghz right now.


----------



## [CyGnus]

Use more memory in the stress test







maybe 4096


----------



## NoodleGTS

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *[CyGnus]*
> 
> Use more memory in the stress test
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> maybe 4096


I'm using 6.5gb / 8gb. 29097 problem size.


----------



## Cyro999

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *NoodleGTS*
> 
> Okay I just downloaded the latest version of Linx 0.6.5. Getting like 105 gflops... that's far off from the 200+ you were saying I should be getting. What gives?
> 
> I'm at 4.5 Ghz right now.


Make sure that your operating system supports avx+avx2. If you have windows 7, you need service pack 1. If you have slow RAM, especially not in dual channel, it can be a huge bottleneck

also, make sure that you're not throttling!


----------



## NoodleGTS

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Cyro999*
> 
> Make sure that your operating system supports avx+avx2. If you have windows 7, you need service pack 1. If you have slow RAM, especially not in dual channel, it can be a huge bottleneck
> 
> also, make sure that you're not throttling!


Windows 8.1 here with 2133MHz corsair ram.


----------



## Forceman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *NoodleGTS*
> 
> Okay I just downloaded the latest version of Linx 0.6.5. Getting like 105 gflops... that's far off from the 200+ you were saying I should be getting. What gives?
> 
> I'm at 4.5 Ghz right now.


You probably need to download the latest Linpack from Intel, I doubt Linx has been updated.

https://software.intel.com/en-us/articles/intel-math-kernel-library-linpack-download


----------



## NoodleGTS

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Forceman*
> 
> You probably need to download the latest Linpack from Intel, I doubt Linx has been updated.
> 
> https://software.intel.com/en-us/articles/intel-math-kernel-library-linpack-download


The one I'm using from Tweaktown is up to date, it's as of November.


----------



## Cyro999

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *NoodleGTS*
> 
> The one I'm using from Tweaktown is up to date, it's as of November.


Are you running it with all cores? (just shooting in the dark here)


----------



## Forceman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *NoodleGTS*
> 
> The one I'm using from Tweaktown is up to date, it's as of November.


Download Linpack and run it from the command line and see what you get.


----------



## NoodleGTS

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Cyro999*
> 
> Are you running it with all cores? (just shooting in the dark here)


OH My ram is running at 1066. Can't get it to run at 2133 for the life of me though. I've set the multiplier to 21.33 in the bios but it just seems to keep running at 1066.

http://valid.x86.fr/5l2va5

Also, my chips VID is 1.148...


----------



## Cyro999

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *NoodleGTS*
> 
> OH My ram is running at 1066. Can't get it to run at 2133 for the life of me though. I've set the multiplier to 21.33 in the bios but it just seems to keep running at 1066.
> 
> http://valid.x86.fr/5l2va5
> 
> Also, my chips VID is 1.148...


1066*2 = ~2133. If it says 1066 in cpu-z, that's what it's supposed to say (the 2133 is advertised as effective data rate, not the actual clock speed which is half of that)


----------



## NoodleGTS

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Cyro999*
> 
> 1066*2 = ~2133. If it says 1066 in cpu-z, that's what it's supposed to say (the 2133 is advertised as effective data rate, not the actual clock speed which is half of that)


Ah, I'm a dumbass. Thanks.

So I think I just have a crappy chip. 1.15 vid and all. At ~1.3v my chip goes from ~30C idle to near 100C on water cooling.

Ugh this is frustrating.


----------



## Cyro999

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *NoodleGTS*
> 
> Ah, I'm a dumbass. Thanks.
> 
> So I think I just have a crappy chip. 1.15 vid and all. At ~1.3v my chip goes from ~30C idle to near 100C on water cooling.
> 
> Ugh this is frustrating.


Why are you using tests that draw twice as much power as everyone else and then blaming the chip (which seems to be completely normal and working fine)

just learn from the people experimenting for the last 1.5 years and don't do what you're trying (and failing) to do

You can't just take a 4770k without delid and run 1.5vcore on it 24/7. What you're doing is probably hotter than doing that.


----------



## NoodleGTS

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Cyro999*
> 
> Why are you using tests that draw twice as much power as everyone else and then blaming the chip (which seems to be completely normal and working fine)
> 
> just learn from the people experimenting for the last 1.5 years and don't do what you're trying (and failing) to do
> 
> You can't just take a 4770k without delid and run 1.5vcore on it 24/7. What you're doing is probably hotter than doing that.


I see what you're saying. It's just frustrating having come from overclocking previous generations of Intel CPUs where even with all the variables there was one constant - can it pass Prime 95?

Now on top of all the different variables that I have to mess with even "stability" is a variable. Was just reading another thread on this site and it pretty much comes down to "how often do you feel like dealing with BSODs."

I guess 3DMark CPU tests / Heaven loops are a more realistic stress test for me since I only use my computer for gaming? Maybe I will mix in some AIDA64.


----------



## NoodleGTS

Okay, using AIDA64 to stress instead of P95 and Linpack I'm getting similar results as OP.

I have 4.4GHz stable for about an hour at 1.25v with temps not exceeding mid 70s.

Thanks for all the help and sorry for being so stubborn hah.


----------



## Cyro999

x264 is usually used these days, there's a link/instructions/discussion in the haswell overclocking guide with statistics thread~ Np

HT adds ~7-13c


----------



## NoodleGTS

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Cyro999*
> 
> x264 is usually used these days, there's a link/instructions/discussion in the haswell overclocking guide with statistics thread~ Np
> 
> HT adds ~7-13c


I'm getting this when I try to run it. Followed all the instructions.... ***:
Quote:


> AviSynth64 Uninstaller v3
> ERROR: The system was unable to find the specified registry key or value.
> Could Not Find C:\WINDOWS\System32\avisynth.dll
> Could Not Find C:\WINDOWS\System32\DevIL.dll
> ERROR: The system was unable to find the specified registry key or value.
> C:\Program Files (x86)\AviSynth 2.5\plugins\colors_rgb.avsi - Access is denied.
> C:\Program Files (x86)\AviSynth 2.5\plugins\DirectShowSource.dll - Access is den
> ied.
> C:\Program Files (x86)\AviSynth 2.5\plugins\TCPDeliver.dll - Access is denied.
> Access is denied.
> AviSynth64 uninstalled.
> 
> All runs complete!
> 
> Data written to x264_1080p-4500.rtf
> 
> Hit the ENTER key to close this window and open your report!


EDIT - and yes I did install Avisynth


----------



## Cyro999

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *NoodleGTS*
> 
> I'm getting this when I try to run it. Followed all the instructions.... ***:
> EDIT - and yes I did install Avisynth


The up to date test doesn't use Avisynth IIRC. Maybe you clicked on the wrong x264 link (there are two, the one hosted on mega is correct and you then run that with 16 threads by running the batch file labeled 64 bit)


----------



## NoodleGTS

Okay I must be a bit slow or something but I can't find this x264 thing to save my life. Official website version is still showing avisynth as a requirement.

Just running with AIDA64 right now. Had gotten it to be 1hr + stable and my comp crashed twice playing StarCraft II yesterday... so clearly that's not enough. Made some tweaks and I'm now 12 hrs running on AIDA, still no BSOD. I think this is good!

4.5 GHz at 1.283v. Does that sound reasonable (for this amount of stability)?

I hate BSODs so much....


----------



## Forceman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *NoodleGTS*
> 
> Okay I must be a bit slow or something but I can't find this x264 thing to save my life. Official website version is still showing avisynth as a requirement.
> 
> Just running with AIDA64 right now. Had gotten it to be 1hr + stable and my comp crashed twice playing StarCraft II yesterday... so clearly that's not enough. Made some tweaks and I'm now 12 hrs running on AIDA, still no BSOD. I think this is good!
> 
> 4.5 GHz at 1.283v. Does that sound reasonable (for this amount of stability)?
> 
> I hate BSODs so much....


Someone uploaded it to Dropbox in this post:

http://www.overclock.net/t/1487922/going-deeper-on-the-x264-v2-stress-test#post_23240874


----------



## NoodleGTS

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Forceman*
> 
> Someone uploaded it to Dropbox in this post:
> 
> http://www.overclock.net/t/1487922/going-deeper-on-the-x264-v2-stress-test#post_23240874


Awesome! Running it now, seems to be working fine. TYTY


----------



## SimeonBG

Hi.
I have a silly question.
Is it OK to run over 1.65v ram on fourth gen. Haswell for 24/7 ?
Like 1.8 volts.
I want to do some experiments with G3258 and Geil Black Dragon RAM.


----------



## Cyro999

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SimeonBG*
> 
> Hi.
> I have a silly question.
> Is it OK to run over 1.65v ram on fourth gen. Haswell for 24/7 ?
> Like 1.8 volts.
> I want to do some experiments with G3258 and Geil Black Dragon RAM.


Quite a few people do that, but not really 24/7. Maybe there are some rules for it, ask around on RAM OC threads


----------



## NoodleGTS

Okayyyyyy... I'm at 4.5GHz (45x100) with 1.283v. RAM at 2133 with 9-11-11-31-1T timings. Uncore at 35x. Comp is stable through 100 loops of x264 and pretty much infinite AIDA 64.

So big thanks to everyone in this thread for the help!

Now.. I was reading around and it seems that there's very little reason to overclock the uncore (no meaningful performance boost). Any upside to that at all or is it just going to be an extra 50 pts in 3DMark? I'd rather not sacrifice my stability, which is pretty awesome right now.


----------



## [CyGnus]

It should do fine with 4/4.2GHz uncore 1.15v


----------



## koxy

Is uncore multiplier and voltage go down on idle ? Mine stay at same speed all the time. I'm not sure it should be like that or not .


----------



## Forceman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *koxy*
> 
> Is uncore multiplier and voltage go down on idle ? Mine stay at same speed all the time. I'm not sure it should be like that or not .


If you change it away from Auto, it won't go down. It's a Gigabyte thing.


----------



## mandrix

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Forceman*
> 
> If you change it away from Auto, it won't go down. It's a Gigabyte thing.


Even on Auto my uncore doesn't change. My Z97 board will....but not my Z87.


----------



## Derp

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *koxy*
> 
> Is uncore multiplier and voltage go down on idle ? Mine stay at same speed all the time. I'm not sure it should be like that or not .


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mandrix*
> 
> Even on Auto my uncore doesn't change. My Z97 board will....but not my Z87.


The latest bios for my z87 gigabyte board (F10) is bugged and the uncore refuses to drop at idle. However it drops at idle with bios version F9 perfectly fine. Maybe try using an older bios.


----------



## raclimja

on the guide it says "*if you enable C3 power state and EIST the CPU multiplier and voltage drop together even if you have set a manual voltage without offset*"

My motherboard is Gigabyte Z87X-OC with F9c bios and 4790K and 8GB (2x4GB) Gskill TridentX 2400 CL10.

I set Turbo boost to 44x on single and all cores and set the CPU clock ratio to 40x along with 1.2v core voltage and C3 and EIST manually enabled and XMP mode set to profile 1.

When I checked the core voltage for cpu on CPU-Z, AIDA64, and Gigabyte SIV it is showing me that the voltage remains at a constant 1.2v even when the multiplier and core speed drops to the lowest (800Mhz at 8x multiplier).

I didn't touch any other performance settings.

The core voltage works as expected (drops) if i set the CPU vcore to auto but the auto setting is way too high (1.27) which produces a lot of unnecessary heat and power draw.

so what can I do to make the voltage drop on idle while setting manual CPU vcore voltage to 1.2v at the same time? I followed what the guide said but it doesn't work.


----------



## mandrix

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Derp*
> 
> The latest bios for my z87 gigabyte board (F10) is bugged and the uncore refuses to drop at idle. However it drops at idle with bios version F9 perfectly fine. Maybe try using an older bios.


Interesting. Which board do you have?
For my Z87-UD5H, I don't think there has been a BIOS where the uncore dropped at idle while on Auto.....I could be wrong but that's what I remember.
Thanks!

Edit: I think the F10 BIOS was the one where Qflash was upgraded, which is the one I'm using. I don't want to go backwards so I guess I'll live with it for now.


----------



## Cyro999

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *raclimja*
> 
> on the guide it says "*if you enable C3 power state and EIST the CPU multiplier and voltage drop together even if you have set a manual voltage without offset*"
> 
> My motherboard is Gigabyte Z87X-OC with F9c bios and 4790K and 8GB (2x4GB) Gskill TridentX 2400 CL10.
> 
> I set Turbo boost to 44x on single and all cores and set the CPU clock ratio to 40x along with 1.2v core voltage and C3 and EIST manually enabled and XMP mode set to profile 1.
> 
> When I checked the core voltage for cpu on CPU-Z, AIDA64, and Gigabyte SIV it is showing me that the voltage remains at a constant 1.2v even when the multiplier and core speed drops to the lowest (800Mhz at 8x multiplier).
> 
> I didn't touch any other performance settings.
> 
> The core voltage works as expected (drops) if i set the CPU vcore to auto but the auto setting is way too high (1.27) which produces a lot of unnecessary heat and power draw.
> 
> so what can I do to make the voltage drop on idle while setting manual CPU vcore voltage to 1.2v at the same time? I followed what the guide said but it doesn't work.


You're probably looking at the VID, which is not the Vcore. Check the latest version of hwinfo - www.hwinfo.com - in the sensors tab, scroll down to vcore.

cpu-z is useless unless you use an old version from like a year and a half ago because they're still showing the VID instead of vcore. Many other programs use VID instead of vcore, too - some even label it as "Core Voltage" etc, when that's not what it is.

Also manually enable c6/c7


----------



## Derp

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mandrix*
> 
> Interesting. Which board do you have?
> For my Z87-UD5H, I don't think there has been a BIOS where the uncore dropped at idle while on Auto.....I could be wrong but that's what I remember.
> Thanks!
> 
> Edit: I think the F10 BIOS was the one where Qflash was upgraded, which is the one I'm using. I don't want to go backwards so I guess I'll live with it for now.


I have the lower end Z87X-UD3H. For my board I'm pretty sure the bios that upgraded Qflash was F9 because next to the download it says "(Note) Please use the efiflash.exe included in the zip file to update this BIOS."

This is with uncore set to 34x on F9 on this board. It runs at 4GHz and idles at 800MHz. (4670k)


----------



## Forceman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *raclimja*
> 
> on the guide it says "*if you enable C3 power state and EIST the CPU multiplier and voltage drop together even if you have set a manual voltage without offset*"
> 
> My motherboard is Gigabyte Z87X-OC with F9c bios and 4790K and 8GB (2x4GB) Gskill TridentX 2400 CL10.
> 
> I set Turbo boost to 44x on single and all cores and set the CPU clock ratio to 40x along with 1.2v core voltage and C3 and EIST manually enabled and XMP mode set to profile 1.
> 
> When I checked the core voltage for cpu on CPU-Z, AIDA64, and Gigabyte SIV it is showing me that the voltage remains at a constant 1.2v even when the multiplier and core speed drops to the lowest (800Mhz at 8x multiplier).
> 
> I didn't touch any other performance settings.
> 
> The core voltage works as expected (drops) if i set the CPU vcore to auto but the auto setting is way too high (1.27) which produces a lot of unnecessary heat and power draw.
> 
> so what can I do to make the voltage drop on idle while setting manual CPU vcore voltage to 1.2v at the same time? I followed what the guide said but it doesn't work.


Try also enabling C1E and C6/C7. CPU-z should show a drop to idle voltages (about 0.7) even though it won't show the very low C6/7 voltages.


----------



## mandrix

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Derp*
> 
> I have the lower end Z87X-UD3H. For my board I'm pretty sure the bios that upgraded Qflash was F9 because next to the download it says "(Note) Please use the efiflash.exe included in the zip file to update this BIOS."
> 
> This is with uncore set to 34x on F9 on this board. It runs at 4GHz and idles at 800MHz. (4670k)


I started to flash back to F9 but got the message about Qflash being out of date. I'll stick with F10 for now, running the uncore at 35x doesn't really bother me. I won't hold my breath since they seem to have their hands full with x99, but maybe GiB will update the next BIOS eventually.

Thanks.


----------



## koxy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Derp*
> 
> The latest bios for my z87 gigabyte board (F10) is bugged and the uncore refuses to drop at idle. However it drops at idle with bios version F9 perfectly fine. Maybe try using an older bios.


I have Z-97P-D3 board and Uncore only drop on auto at idle, tested on latest bios F6 and previous F5.


----------



## raclimja

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Cyro999*
> 
> You're probably looking at the VID, which is not the Vcore. Check the latest version of hwinfo - www.hwinfo.com - in the sensors tab, scroll down to vcore.
> 
> cpu-z is useless unless you use an old version from like a year and a half ago because they're still showing the VID instead of vcore. Many other programs use VID instead of vcore, too - some even label it as "Core Voltage" etc, when that's not what it is.
> 
> Also manually enable c6/c7


I use multiple utilities and they are consistent with the readings. If I set the CPU vcore to auto, voltage would drop at idle but if i set it to manual it doesn't. The utilities also properly read if i set the CPU vcore to 1.2v or 1.3v so I know it is reading correctly.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Forceman*
> 
> Try also enabling C1E and C6/C7. CPU-z should show a drop to idle voltages (about 0.7) even though it won't show the very low C6/7 voltages.


I tried doing that but it didn't made any difference. I also tried enabling every single power save feature for the cpu but it didn't made any difference.


----------



## Forceman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *raclimja*
> 
> I use multiple utilities and they are consistent with the readings. If I set the CPU vcore to auto, voltage would drop at idle but if i set it to manual it doesn't. The utilities also properly read if i set the CPU vcore to 1.2v or 1.3v so I know it is reading correctly.
> I tried doing that but it didn't made any difference. I also tried enabling every single power save feature for the cpu but it didn't made any difference.


Try using HWInfo instead of HWMonitor.

http://www.hwinfo.com/download.php

Shouldn't matter, but do you have Balanced set for your Windows Power Plan?


----------



## raclimja

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Forceman*
> 
> Try using HWInfo instead of HWMonitor.
> 
> http://www.hwinfo.com/download.php
> 
> Shouldn't matter, but do you have Balanced set for your Windows Power Plan?


I told you already I am certain my utilities is reading the voltage properly

and yes I do have windows power plan set to Balanced. Also tried setting it to power saver but it didn't made any difference.


----------



## Forceman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *raclimja*
> 
> I told you already I am certain my utilities is reading the voltage properly


Well excuse me for trying to help.


----------



## Cyro999

Quote:


> I use multiple utilities and they are consistent with the readings. If I set the CPU vcore to auto, voltage would drop at idle but if i set it to manual it doesn't. The utilities also properly read if i set the CPU vcore to 1.2v or 1.3v so I know it is reading correctly.


All of these utilities read CPU VID, which is -NOT- cpu VCORE!

We're not wrong. If you set 1.3v for example, it will even be 1.32 at load due to an IVR behavior.

On manual voltage, the CPU VID mirrors the value you type in the bios (but not the actual voltage, which differs from that). It also drops to other values in idle states, but it's the VID. VID is not a voltage. Vcore is the voltage, and there are many VID sensors mislabeled as core voltage and vcore


----------



## mandrix

I just realized that there were 2 different F10c BIOS for the UD5H. One is dated April and one June....anyway, I flashed the June dated one and now the uncore on Auto will reach 40x, and although it will not idle down to 800 it will go as low as 1600 at idle. So I guess I'm pretty happy with that.
There is still a bug in this one where the bus needs to be set at Manual and 100.01 for it to reach 100, however, but again no big deal.


----------



## Sylar

If i use the "An Easy 4.4/4.5/4.6GHz Template" should i touch uncore frequency or any other setting not listed there.
It seems important from reading the parts earlier on but im not sure using the template means i don't need to do anything else

PS: In computer system properties it shows stock speed, but in programs like hwinfo64, hwmonitor and cpu-z it shows 4.6ghz
I think this is because I have only changed the CPU mutliplier as mentioned in the template, is that alright?

Thanks

Edit:
Gaming at full load peaks at 84C @ 4.6GHz, average 68.8C over 10hrs+
Idle is around 43C

Temps look alright but could do with second opinion. My cpu is 4670K, with NH-U12S cooler


----------



## Cyro999

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sylar*
> 
> If i use the "An Easy 4.4/4.5/4.6GHz Template" should i touch uncore frequency or any other setting not listed there.
> It seems important from reading the parts earlier on but im not sure using the template means i don't need to do anything else
> 
> PS: In computer system properties it shows stock speed, but in programs like hwinfo64, hwmonitor and cpu-z it shows 4.6ghz
> I think this is because I have only changed the CPU mutliplier as mentioned in the template, is that alright?
> 
> Thanks
> 
> Edit:
> Gaming at full load peaks at 84C @ 4.6GHz, average 68.8C over 10hrs+
> Idle is around 43C
> 
> Temps look alright but could do with second opinion. My cpu is 4670K, with NH-U12S cooler


Don't need to touch uncore, if you tweak it then it's good to just use ~0.1v less than vcore, and whatever multi is stable with it. My gigabyte board when uncore is set to stock (35 on 4770k, 34 on 4670k) will give 8x at idle, 40x at load on the bios that i have, so i just use the voltage that i need to stabilize that, instead of running ~33x 24/7.

Give this a read: http://www.overclock.net/t/1411077/haswell-overclocking-guide-with-statistics/


----------



## Sylar

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Cyro999*
> 
> Don't need to touch uncore, if you tweak it then it's good to just use ~0.1v less than vcore, and whatever multi is stable with it. My gigabyte board when uncore is set to stock (35 on 4770k, 34 on 4670k) will give 8x at idle, 40x at load on the bios that i have, so i just use the voltage that i need to stabilize that, instead of running ~33x 24/7.
> 
> Give this a read: http://www.overclock.net/t/1411077/haswell-overclocking-guide-with-statistics/


Okay thanks, i've read that but forgot a lot xD
Good read tho, answered some of the questions i had floating around

Is the reason why it doesn't show 4.6GHz in system properties because I didn't change base clock? The multiplier controls how much the clock frequency gets boosted up?

Back then when I was working with a dual core E5200 i remember BUS and FSB as the only changeable things and changing those would affect on the clock freq displayed in system properties. But i suppose the archecture of Haswell must be a lot different to the old 775 socket ones..


----------



## Cyro999

I think the overclock is technically just a turbo that's active 100% of the time


----------



## Sylar

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Cyro999*
> 
> I think the overclock is technically just a turbo that's active 100% of the time


Ahh i see

Getting 101 bsods still, been upping the vcore in 0.01V incriments
Trying 1.4V now hopefully that isn't too much (guide was 1.34V) Watching my temps and it doesn't seem to have changed much from 1.34V so safe for now in that respect

I'm just concerned for the cpu don't wanna give it too much voltage


----------



## Cyro999

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sylar*
> 
> Ahh i see
> 
> Getting 101 bsods still, been upping the vcore in 0.01V incriments
> Trying 1.4V now hopefully that isn't too much (guide was 1.34V) Watching my temps and it doesn't seem to have changed much from 1.34V so safe for now in that respect
> 
> I'm just concerned for the cpu don't wanna give it too much voltage


101 can very often be Input voltage (VRIN, you should be at at least 0.6 above vcore with turbo LLC on it, but might need 0.7 or even more as you approach more extreme voltages, like 1.4vcore, 2.1 VRIN for example)

About 1.9 works fine for me at 1.285v at load; 2.0 isn't enough for 1.4. There is some chip to chip variance there and Haswell needs higher than Devil's Canyon as a general rule, i think - i have a 4770k, not a 4790k.


----------



## Sylar

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Cyro999*
> 
> 101 can very often be Input voltage (VRIN, you should be at at least 0.6 above vcore with turbo LLC on it, but might need 0.7 or even more as you approach more extreme voltages, like 1.4vcore, 2.1 VRIN for example)
> 
> About 1.9 works fine for me at 1.285v at load; 2.0 isn't enough for 1.4. There is some chip to chip variance there and Haswell needs higher than Devil's Canyon as a general rule, i think - i have a 4770k, not a 4790k.


Ohh okay.. cause i thought it was just Vcore. Should I put Vcore back to 1.34V and up my Vin then? Vin is and was at 2.0V


----------



## Cyro999

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sylar*
> 
> Ohh okay.. cause i thought it was just Vcore. Should I put Vcore back to 1.34V and up my Vin then? Vin is and was at 2.0V


You should be able to guess where vcore should be, for example if 100mhz down works with 1.28, try setting 1.35. If it doesn't work and only crashes with 101's, try setting 0.1v more VRIN


----------



## Sylar

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Cyro999*
> 
> You should be able to guess where vcore should be, for example if 100mhz down works with 1.28, try setting 1.35. If it doesn't work and only crashes with 101's, try setting 0.1v more VRIN


Ahh i see, so 101 error is more to do with Vin, and too low of a Vcore will not boot into windows?

Edit:
How can i tell how much voltage is too much? Vin starts to become yellow in color around 2.07V up

Edit2:
Argh still bsoding with 101 error at 2.1 Vin and 1.34 Vcore. Trying 2.2 Vin now but worried i'm going too high

Edit3:
Bsod on 2.2 Vin.. I read death on air is around 3V so should i keep upping it? Upped Vcore and currently 1.36 Vcore, 2.15 Vin

Edit4:
I'll just update my progress here.. bsod on the above settings
Now trying 1.36 Vcore, 2.3 Vin. I'm beginning to wonder if my cpu sucks or not.. a lot of sources i've read have had stable voltage with 4670k at 4.6GHz at much lower Vin and around 1.2 Vcore =(
My temps at load are still fine (60-80C), 43-50C idle but idk how much higher i have to push voltages to get stability

eg: Someone's 4670K http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=2875457
Insanely lucky silicon or do temps have to do with stability? (After all i'm only running on air, NH-U12S cooler)

Edit5:
That was fast..
bsod seems to be more frequent with lower Vcore so i will up that and see
1.4 Vcore, 2.1 Vin now

Edit6:
After reading up on some things, i've decided to try run at 100mhz lower (at 4.5ghz) so i can lower the required Vcore and hopefully Vin too
I guess for my chip it may have hit the point where stability needed a high voltage jump for the next clock freq ><

Edit7:
Tried 1.24 Vcore, 1.9 Vin and got a 0x124 bsod this time. Upped Vin to 2.0 and got 0x101 bsod
Now at 1.3 Vcore, 1.9 Vin so we'll see
My cpu is about 1 yr old so i'm guessing that 1 yr was enough to make more voltages needed compared to others i've been seeing? Either that or i have a really below average chip .-.


----------



## BrainSplatter

@Sylar

Many 4770K/4670Ks don't even do 4.4Ghz @ 1.3v stable

Average overclock is 4.54Ghz @ 1.29v according to this this thread on overclock.net

And u can bet that
a) A number of those results are not completely stable with all applications at all times
b) People tend to post good results. If someone has a dud, he is certainly less likely to share the result.

Therefore, I would guess that the real average OC speed is probably more like 4.4Ghz between 1.25v and 1.3v.


----------



## Sylar

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BrainSplatter*
> 
> @Sylar
> 
> Many 4770K/4670Ks don't even do 4.4Ghz @ 1.3v stable
> 
> Average overclock is 4.54Ghz @ 1.29v according to this this thread on overclock.net
> 
> And u can bet that
> a) A number of those results are not completely stable with all applications at all times
> b) People tend to post good results. If someone has a dud, he is certainly less likely to share the result.
> 
> Therefore, I would guess that the real average OC speed is probably more like 4.4Ghz between 1.25v and 1.3v.


hmm.. when i looked the spreadsheet i only scrolled down as far as the big chunk of 4670k's at 4.6gz with around 1.25V VID and Vcore, i was probably mislead that this was easy to acheive

Mine's at doing well at 1.3 Vcore, 1.9 Vin , 4.5Ghz. Seems quite stable now and temps have dropped by as much as 11C at load lol


----------



## Cyro999

Quote:


> Now at 1.3 Vcore, 1.9 Vin so we'll see
> My cpu is about 1 yr old so i'm guessing that 1 yr was enough to make more voltages needed compared to others i've been seeing? Either that or i have a really below average chip .-.


Average 4670k is ~4.5 @ 1.3v

4690k's are a bit better (~100-200mhz, less bad chips) and also cooler

1 year of standard usage, unless it's at a voltage like 1.4, wouldn't noticeably impact the CPU. Degradation is a combination of volts used and the amount of work you do at those volts - if you leave the CPU running video encodes for 150 hours a week at 100% load on every core, if you compare to someone who plays games for 15 hours a week with only half load on CPU, then that's 20x as much load. Degradation would be somewhat proportionally fast; idle and low load time, especially on Haswell where it'll do desktop work, web browsing etc at extremely low voltages, doesn't really matter.


----------



## Sylar

I see, thanks =)


----------



## mAs81

Hey guys , just a quick question..

I've started to think that pairing my mobo(in sig) with an 4790K was a mistake..

It runs stupid hot,and I can't get the Vcore to be under 2.220V!!

For example this is what it looks like when running MSE and MBAM :


Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!







Trying to lower the core voltage @ stock gives me BSOD immediately at any stress test..

Granted,I'm still a n00b at this,but I'm stating to think that this m/b is just low end and won't do any OC..

Please,any input would be highly appreciated..

Thanks


----------



## Germanian

did you update to newest BIOS?

btw no way that it is on 2.2v on vcore.
Your temps would be over 100 and fried in a second. It's probably a software readout error.


----------



## mAs81

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Germanian*
> 
> did you update to newest BIOS?
> 
> btw no way that it is on 2.2v on vcore.
> Your temps would be over 100 and fried in a second. It's probably a software readout error.


Thanks for responding..

Yes I have the latest F11 Bios , and it also says the same thing unfortunately in BIOS





Sorry for the crappy iphone pics....


----------



## Cyro999

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mAs81*
> 
> Thanks for responding..
> 
> Yes I have the latest F11 Bios , and it also says the same thing unfortunately in BIOS
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sorry for the crappy iphone pics....


Looks like a sensor error, it also does say 1.247 next to the Vcore. Try setting core multiplier to 35 and Vcore to 1.1


----------



## mAs81

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Cyro999*
> 
> Looks like a sensor error, it also does say 1.247 next to the Vcore. Try setting core multiplier to 35 and Vcore to 1.1


I'll get to it when I return home from work this afternoon,thanks..

But what will downclocking do exactly?
In HWInfo CoreVID is set as 1.247 and Vcore is 2.20


----------



## Forceman

There's no way the Vcore us actually 2.2V.it would kill the chip instantly and I highly doubt the VRM could generate a voltage that far out of the normal range anyway.

1.247 sounds much more likely, and normal. 2.2V sounds more like a misreported CPU Input Voltage.


----------



## mAs81

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Cyro999*
> 
> Looks like a sensor error, it also does say 1.247 next to the Vcore. Try setting core multiplier to 35 and Vcore to 1.1


I tried to do that , but my PC froze in BIOS..








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Forceman*
> 
> There's no way the Vcore us actually 2.2V.it would kill the chip instantly and I highly doubt the VRM could generate a voltage that far out of the normal range anyway.
> 1.247 sounds much more likely, and normal. 2.2V sounds more like a misreported CPU Input Voltage.


I agree,but something still seems off..

So,I deactivated C1E,C3,C6/C7/EIST to try and see what my actual Vcore is..


Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!







This is what it looked like..


Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!







After booting into Windows and performing the same simple tasks this is what it looks like :


Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!







Which I find peculiar , because not only it runs at 4.2GHz (which could be normal since the multiplier is x42( 8-44 ),but I wouldn't know), but it also registers my RAM fequency as 1333 instead of 1600..
And the BIOS settings still look like this :


Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!








Plus it still strikes me as odd that it BSODs at stock settings in every stress test..

I bought this chip to overclock it , but I don't know if I'll be able to successfully do that with this board..Maybe I should buy a Z97 m/b and pair this one with my non K 4670 in another rig..

Again,any input would be highly appreciated









EDIT:
I should add that as soon as I booted my PC today,I went into BIOS and saw that the VCore in the CPU stats column started from something like 1.615V and gradually rose up to what it is now 2,somethingV


----------



## Germanian

go into BIOS asap and change CPU vcore to like 1.25v manually and make sure you press APPLY. To apply settings on next boot.


----------



## mAs81

Did that - I changed Vcore to 1,180V manually and pressed apply..It still runs like this :


Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!






It still says that VCore is 2.2V and it runs almost @ 60c with only running the AV progs ..I know that DC runs hot,but this is ridiculous..Plus I don't want to delid my chip(don't know how)..

I believe that my H75 with Gelid Extreme is adequate cooing for this chip..


----------



## mandrix

I agree with these guys...I have a hard time believing the vcore is being reported correctly, especially since the VID is reported much lower in HWINFO.
My suggestion is to contact Gigabyte support and let them know what is going on.


----------



## mAs81

I think that I might have to change this m/b after all..








Been playing games like BF4 and Crysis 3 and both my CPU and GPU were @ stock and with good temps(CPU:52c max/GPU:64c max) ,
and then BSOD...
Running whocrrashed showed the reason being hal.dll
Quote:


> This was probably caused by the following module: hal.dll (hal+0x12A3B)
> Bugcheck code: 0x124 (0x0, 0xFFFFFA800D24D028, 0xBF800000, 0x124)


----------



## mandrix

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mAs81*
> 
> I think that I might have to change this m/b after all..
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Been playing games like BF4 and Crysis 3 and both my CPU and GPU were @ stock and with good temps(CPU:52c max/GPU:64c max) ,
> and then BSOD...
> Running whocrrashed showed the reason being hal.dll


bluescreen with 124 is often vcore too low...that tells me right there it's not reporting vcore correctly.


----------



## mAs81

I've been having the same crashes all day when gaming..I've opened a new thread,in which I've uploaded my dump files..I really don't know what's going on anymore..


----------



## jyraia

Someone can help-me, i'm not get stable 4.5ghz.

My configs.

Vcore: 1.29v (already tried 1.35v)
BCLK: 100.00MHZ
CPU 4500MHZ
DDR: 1600.00MHZ
Uncores 34 (already tried 35, 36, 37, 38, 39, 40)
VRIN 1.8V
VRING 1.10 (already tried up to 1.4V)
VSA +0.149
VDDR 1.65V
VIOA + 0.099
VIOD +0.099
PCH Core 1.09

Tried diferent settings and can't get stable Results.

Motherboard Z87X-D3H.
My VID is 1.100V


----------



## BrainSplatter

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jyraia*
> 
> Someone can help-me, i'm not get stable 4.5ghz.


Is it a 4770K ? If yes, not getting 4.5Ghz stable is nothing unusual. Many 4770K can't do 4.5Ghz.

How much voltage do u need for 4.4?

You could just try to raise VRIN to 1.9v. VRING usually doesn't matter much.


----------



## jyraia

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BrainSplatter*
> 
> Is it a 4770K ? If yes, not getting 4.5Ghz stable is nothing unusual. Many 4770K can't do 4.5Ghz.
> 
> How much voltage do u need for 4.4?
> 
> You could just try to raise VRIN to 1.9v. VRING usually doesn't matter much.


I Haven't tried 4.4, because my point is to get 4.5ghz, i've seen a lot of my friends get 4.6ghz with only 1.25v stable, i'm suspect my chip is very bad for overclocking high frequency.
The most strange thing, i'm get bsod in Premiere Pro CS6, Linx Stress, but i'm let all night open Dying Light and this don't crash, so i'm open Premiere Pro and start to render a video 2GB, it's almos instantaneous crash with 0x101 (vcore i think?).

Brain it's 4770k.

Thanks, i will try raise VRIN to 1.9v.


----------



## judorange

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jyraia*
> 
> I Haven't tried 4.4, because my point is to get 4.5ghz, i've seen a lot of my friends get 4.6ghz with only 1.25v stable, i'm suspect my chip is very bad for overclocking high frequency.
> The most strange thing, i'm get bsod in Premiere Pro CS6, Linx Stress, but i'm let all night open Dying Light and this don't crash, so i'm open Premiere Pro and start to render a video 2GB, it's almos instantaneous crash with 0x101 (vcore i think?).
> 
> Brain it's 4770k.
> 
> Thanks, i will try raise VRIN to 1.9v.


Did you even bother to read the guide in the first post? There is NO point in trying 4.5 if it not stable on 4.4...
So try 4.3, then 4.4 with stress-testing, that will tell you how much voltage to expect for 4.5, and if that frequency is even possible with your CPU.
Mine won't go above 4.3GHz, luck of the draw... For reference, to be stable at this frequency, I need 1.325V.


----------



## jyraia

Hi
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *judorange*
> 
> Did you even bother to read the guide in the first post? There is NO point in trying 4.5 if it not stable on 4.4...
> So try 4.3, then 4.4 with stress-testing, that will tell you how much voltage to expect for 4.5, and if that frequency is even possible with your CPU.
> Mine won't go above 4.3GHz, luck of the draw... For reference, to be stable at this frequency, I need 1.325V.


My friend,i've read the guide (and think awesome), so i'm stable with 4.3ghz with 1.25v, but didn't tried 4.4.
I will follow your advice and try to get stable at 4.4ghz, thanks.


----------



## judorange

That's the thing with OC, you have to be patient








Remember to check your temps, especially if you're on air when using more than 1.25V. Some stress-tests are really hard on your CPU(that's the whole point).
Good luck


----------



## jyraia

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *judorange*
> 
> That's the thing with OC, you have to be patient
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Remember to check your temps, especially if you're on air when using more than 1.25V. Some stress-tests are really hard on your CPU(that's the whole point).
> Good luck


I've delided my Core i7 4770k, so temps are great, not pass 65degrees in games, and 80degres on stress tests, sorry for bad english i'm from Brazil (the land of Mr. Rbuass kk).

My delid Video


----------



## MrMD

Trying to to get some perspective and advice.

I recently swapped out my 212 to a custom D5 loop on my 4670k

Been running [email protected] 1.272v stable(with 2133mhz/cl9 ram) on air for ages,so now with WC my temps are stupidly low so im planning on pushing further obviously

Heres what i been running(bios settings)

Vcore 1.260(1.272 in windows under load)
Input voltage 1.900v
cache voltage 1.150v (40x multi)

Now im kinda lazy,and this is a dirty overclock,as in i could prob run lower voltages if i could be bothered faffing about and testing,

So anyone got any ideas for some where to go from here with some quick/dirty settings to try? Im kinda wanting 4.7 because im pretty sure its likely i could get there at a reasonable Vcore,and being Under water temps really are not an issue.


----------



## jyraia

Here to get an 4.7ghz in 1st and 2nd cores need a 1.47v, and this is not stable.
My settings.

vcore 1.47v
uncore 1.3v
ratio x35
system agent + 0.1
VRIN 2.0

I think it is.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MrMD*
> 
> Trying to to get some perspective and advice.
> 
> I recently swapped out my 212 to a custom D5 loop on my 4670k
> 
> Been running [email protected] 1.272v stable(with 2133mhz/cl9 ram) on air for ages,so now with WC my temps are stupidly low so im planning on pushing further obviously
> 
> Heres what i been running(bios settings)
> 
> Vcore 1.260(1.272 in windows under load)
> Input voltage 1.900v
> cache voltage 1.150v (40x multi)
> 
> Now im kinda lazy,and this is a dirty overclock,as in i could prob run lower voltages if i could be bothered faffing about and testing,
> 
> So anyone got any ideas for some where to go from here with some quick/dirty settings to try? Im kinda wanting 4.7 because im pretty sure its likely i could get there at a reasonable Vcore,and being Under water temps really are not an issue.


----------



## Dawn of War

So I have a I5 4650K with a Hyper 212 cooler and an EVGA Classified mobo. I just want a modest overclock- lets say 4.0 ghz.. What voltage should I be using? Is there any kind of voltage guide for overclocking this particular CPU?

Edit- I just now paid attention to the graph in the very first post that lists voltages for each multiplier. I got pampered by another post on here that had preset voltages listed on it and ignored that chart.


----------



## johnygfunk

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MrMD*
> 
> Trying to to get some perspective and advice.
> 
> I recently swapped out my 212 to a custom D5 loop on my 4670k
> 
> Been running [email protected] 1.272v stable(with 2133mhz/cl9 ram) on air for ages,so now with WC my temps are stupidly low so im planning on pushing further obviously
> 
> Heres what i been running(bios settings)
> 
> Vcore 1.260(1.272 in windows under load)
> Input voltage 1.900v
> cache voltage 1.150v (40x multi)
> 
> Now im kinda lazy,and this is a dirty overclock,as in i could prob run lower voltages if i could be bothered faffing about and testing,
> 
> So anyone got any ideas for some where to go from here with some quick/dirty settings to try? Im kinda wanting 4.7 because im pretty sure its likely i could get there at a reasonable Vcore,and being Under water temps really are not an issue.


That's an ok chip it seems but not amazing. What is your VID at stock speeds? This (as pointed out in the guide) helps determine where you fall in the overclocking spectrum.

My chip has a very low VID (1.027) and so my 4.7 settings are:

Vcore: 1.308 (windows is 1.32)
uncore: 1.08
Core ratio: 47
Uncore ratio: 35 (gigabyte mobo clocks uncore up and down so it's really at 40)
Input: 1.925
LLC: High (level 6 of 7 if I remember correctly)

For 4.8 I need:

Vcore: 1.368 (windows is 1.38)
uncore: 1.08
Core ratio: 47
Uncore ratio: 35 (gigabyte mobo clocks uncore up and down so it's really at 40)
Input: 1.95
LLC: High (level 6 of 7 if I remember correctly)


----------



## jbkappirossi

What do you guys use for stability testing? I came from a 2600k and now bought a 4690k,
but running LinX with AVX pushes it to 85C @ 1.132Vcore (CPU-Z).
I can't do anything with this. So far only getting 4.3Ghz out of it.


----------



## Forceman

Most people use the x264 stress test, it's a good real-world load that is also very stressful. I mirrored it here:

https://www.dropbox.com/s/l8h8lin5ql63xxe/x264%20Stability%20Test%20V2.zip?dl=0


----------



## jbkappirossi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Forceman*
> 
> Most people use the x264 stress test, it's a good real-world load that is also very stressful. I mirrored it here:
> 
> https://www.dropbox.com/s/l8h8lin5ql63xxe/x264%20Stability%20Test%20V2.zip?dl=0


That's a difference, thanks!

You'd recom' i can go towards 80C while running X264?


----------



## mandrix

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jbkappirossi*
> 
> That's a difference, thanks!
> 
> You'd recom' i can go towards 80C while running X264?


Prolly not at that voltage.


----------



## Tepperotta

I am looking to overclock my 4670k to maybe 4.2 GHz with the GA-Z87X-UD3H motherboard and a custom water cooling from XSPC. As i am a complete OC noob i used the easytune utility and I could see the voltage on core temp was around 1.2535V. This meant that my temps when idle ranged from 30C to 70C, and when in-game on GTA V was going above 80C and closing in on 90C degrees (which I am not comfortable with). I am now looking into this guide and I dont know what to set as the Vcore (should it be manual, auto, or a set number) or if I should use the Vcore offset setting at all.
Thanks


----------



## Tepperotta

I have encountered a weird issue. I tried 1.300V, 1.250V and 1.200V to see if they would be stable. They are around the same voltage as the auto setting in the BIOS uses. The conclusion is that whenever I try to overclock with a manual voltage it boots up, runs for about 30 seconds and the freezes until I have to restart the machine. This does not occur when the voltage is set to auto even though the manual voltages I set is the same as the ones the auto setting is using.


----------



## jbkappirossi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Tepperotta*
> 
> I have encountered a weird issue. I tried 1.300V, 1.250V and 1.200V to see if they would be stable. They are around the same voltage as the auto setting in the BIOS uses. The conclusion is that whenever I try to overclock with a manual voltage it boots up, runs for about 30 seconds and the freezes until I have to restart the machine. This does not occur when the voltage is set to auto even though the manual voltages I set is the same as the ones the auto setting is using.


You probably aplied LLC. It can suppress aswell as ad voltage depending on the lvl.
I like to use vid with offset in conjunction with EIST and C-states, so when im browsing it throtles nicely down as does the voltage to save energy and thus heat and noice aswell.


----------



## Tepperotta

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jbkappirossi*
> 
> You probably aplied LLC. It can suppress aswell as ad voltage depending on the lvl.
> I like to use vid with offset in conjunction with EIST and C-states, so when im browsing it throtles nicely down as does the voltage to save energy and thus heat and noice aswell.


How do you go about finding out what the offset should be?


----------



## mandrix

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Tepperotta*
> 
> How do you go about finding out what the offset should be?


It would be good for you to read one of the Haswell overclocking guides.









Myself, I manually set Vcore and use Extreme LLC to prevent droop keep the Vccin up. Also, depending on individual cpu's/boards and how high you clock you may need to change Vccin and/or Vring (uncore) voltage.
Example:
on my Z87X-UD5H/4770K for a 48x overclock, I need 1.31 vcore setpoint, Vring of 1.15, & Vccin of 1.9. LLC is set to Extreme.
Under stress the vcore will rise to 1.32.

Every cpu is different,(mine is pretty good) however, and it's best to start out low and work up.


----------



## Forceman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mandrix*
> 
> Myself, I manually set Vcore and use Extreme LLC to prevent droop.


You know that on Haswell/DC the LLC only affects the CPU Input Voltage (VCCin), not the Vcore, right?


----------



## mandrix

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Forceman*
> 
> You know that on Haswell/DC the LLC only affects the CPU Input Voltage (VCCin), not the Vcore, right?


Yes. I misspoke. Brain fart.
Thanks!


----------



## Faster_is_better

Is it actually worth updating BIOS to latest on UD4h? Looks like I have the stock/release BIOS and there are several newer versions, including one that "improves overclocking capability" and also the latest BIOS which is a Beta.


----------



## blackhole2013

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Faster_is_better*
> 
> Is it actually worth updating BIOS to latest on UD4h? Looks like I have the stock/release BIOS and there are several newer versions, including one that "improves overclocking capability" and also the latest BIOS which is a Beta.


I would update to the bios right before the beta one . It will change settings in the bios to different ones and I have been running my 4790k at 4.7 1.2v for months with that bios let me see oh yea its bios F9


----------



## Faster_is_better

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *blackhole2013*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Faster_is_better*
> 
> Is it actually worth updating BIOS to latest on UD4h? Looks like I have the stock/release BIOS and there are several newer versions, including one that "improves overclocking capability" and also the latest BIOS which is a Beta.
> 
> 
> 
> I would update to the bios right before the beta one . It will change settings in the bios to different ones and I have been running my 4790k at 4.7 1.2v for months with that bios let me see oh yea its bios F9
Click to expand...

Do you have before/after overclocks? Did it increase stability between them? I'll probably update it anyhow, even though updating BIOS is probably one of my biggest fears after bricking a board once lol.


----------



## Sysop82

So I have a random question for any udh owners. I have the z87 ud4h. Is there any way to run off the red LED on the motherboard at least once it's booted up. Now that I'm done tweaking I don't really need those boot up codes displayed and I don't like the constant red glow of that LED. I guess I can always put some electrical tape over it but just curious if it can be turned off?


----------



## mandrix

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sysop82*
> 
> So I have a random question for any udh owners. I have the z87 ud4h. Is there any way to run off the red LED on the motherboard at least once it's booted up. Now that I'm done tweaking I don't really need those boot up codes displayed and I don't like the constant red glow of that LED. I guess I can always put some electrical tape over it but just curious if it can be turned off?


No.


----------



## rchar081

Hello guys,

Got my overclock setup, x46 @ 1.29 vcore. I have all power saving states enabled. C1, C3, C6/7. My CPU Multiplier will drop when my computer is idle but my Vcore will not, what gives? If you need more information let me know please.


----------



## 2002dunx

Anyone had a board that sits at idle with an Uncore of 8 ? Had been stable at 4.4 GHz with a Vcore of 1.2 V

Z97X-oc force latest BIOS update failed and trashed one BIOS setting, the other is useless at 0.8 GHz.....

This has put me off Gigabyte, was flaky as hell when purchased. I've had a number of system crashes that took out my RAID storage array, and now a system that appears to be running at 0.8 GHz !

Any ideas ?

dunx

P.S. Impact VII maybe ? ( At least I got mine relatively cheaply..... but this is disappointing. )


----------



## mandrix

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *2002dunx*
> 
> Anyone had a board that sits at idle with an Uncore of 8 ? Had been stable at 4.4 GHz with a Vcore of 1.2 V
> 
> Z97X-oc force latest BIOS update failed and trashed one BIOS setting, the other is useless at 0.8 GHz.....
> 
> This has put me off Gigabyte, was flaky as hell when purchased. I've had a number of system crashes that took out my RAID storage array, and now a system that appears to be running at 0.8 GHz !
> 
> Any ideas ?
> 
> dunx
> 
> P.S. Impact VII maybe ? ( At least I got mine relatively cheaply..... but this is disappointing. )


What is wrong with the uncore sitting at X8 at idle? That is what my UD5H did.
At any rate it shouldn't hurt anything as long as it ramps up off-idle.


----------



## Jedson3614

Can someone explain to me in this guide the stress test part. Sin says to stay below 85 while stressing with aidia 64, anyone have any other opinions on this. Id this okay if your temp hits on 85 or below ? I'm running aidia right now and have hit 82 in the first few minutes. Is this okay for a 4.6 1.25 vcore. Also im a bit confused. I have 1.25 set in bios for vcore, shows under aidia cpuid 1.26 and even jumps randomly to 1.272. Any ideas what is happening here. I have no option in my gigabyte board for adaptive voltage and the voltage was set manually, so i'm confused about that, but if I stay below 85 is this really okay for the health of the chip. This is only during aidia 64 stress tests, gaming and what not its fine and is about 50 -60.


----------



## crashdummy35

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jedson3614*
> 
> Can someone explain to me in this guide the stress test part. Sin says to stay below 85 while stressing with aidia 64, anyone have any other opinions on this. Id this okay if your temp hits on 85 or below ? I'm running aidia right now and have hit 82 in the first few minutes. Is this okay for a 4.6 1.25 vcore. Also im a bit confused. I have 1.25 set in bios for vcore, shows under aidia cpuid 1.26 and even jumps randomly to 1.272. Any ideas what is happening here. I have no option in my gigabyte board for adaptive voltage and the voltage was set manually, so i'm confused about that, but if I stay below 85 is this really okay for the health of the chip. This is only during aidia 64 stress tests, gaming and what not its fine and is about 50 -60.


Fastest way to get help is to fill in your system specs as accurately as possible.
cpu
cpu cooler
mobo
Bios version

It might be jumping that high because of Load Line Calibration or some other setting. Even at 1.3 you would be safe. It's the heat you gotta worry about.

To stress test you can also run several loops of the X264 stress test. Kinda mix it up.


----------



## Jedson3614

I thought mine were filled out, I have a silverstone ar01 similar to hyper 212 evo performance, and I have z87x-ud3h,, and a 4790k. Any info would be helpful, Im hitting 85 on stress testing with aidia 64. Should I back off voltage and lower core if I must due to hitting 85 during stress testing ? Even on extreme LL it does the same thing, what weird if I choose 1.248 it stay at 1.26. Anyway I set LLC to auto in bios.


----------



## crashdummy35

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jedson3614*
> 
> I thought mine were filled out, I have a silverstone ar01 similar to hyper 212 evo performance, and I have z87x-ud3h,, and a 4790k. Any info would be helpful, Im hitting 85 on stress testing with aidia 64. Should I back off voltage and lower core if I must due to hitting 85 during stress testing ? Even on extreme LL it does the same thing, what weird if I choose 1.248 it stay at 1.26. Anyway I set LLC to auto in bios.


It's going to be completely up to you. I use High LLC in my BIOS. Extreme on my PWM Control. 1.35 vcore for 4.5 GHz but, my temps never get above 78 when running loops of X264 stresser.

Consider putting another fan on your cooler for push pull or maybe a *shroud* on the fan (in push) to get it away from the cooler a bit. <-- This shroud (from a 38mm fan) on my push fan actually lowered my temps by like 6 degrees.

Maybe back down a bit until you decide what you wanna do.

Have you tried back down the vcore to see if it stays stable? The lower the voltage the lower the heat.


----------



## Jedson3614

Yeah but I dont think x264 stresses as much as aidia with fpu enables maybe that is why your temps are a bit lower, intel xtreme utility shows lower temps for me as well like 70s, but my question is , is 85 deg c too high for stressing ?


----------



## crashdummy35

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jedson3614*
> 
> Yeah but I dont think x264 stresses as much as aidia with fpu enables maybe that is why your temps are a bit lower, intel xtreme utility shows lower temps for me as well like 70s, but my question is , is 85 deg c too high for stressing ?


Personally, that's too hot for me.

I think 85c is the max for that chip. If it gets too hot it throttle down. I'd shoot for high 70's max.


----------



## Jedson3614

That's funny mine hits 85 and doesn't throttle I think it's 90 or above. I guess I'm confused because sin said stay 85 or below. Seems high to me but its summer time, so ambiants are much higher. I may have to scale back. Winter it stays high 70s. I don't think I can scale back voltage bc it was unstable.


----------



## crashdummy35

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jedson3614*
> 
> That's funny mine hits 85 and doesn't throttle *I think it's 90 or above*. I guess I'm confused because sin said stay 85 or below. Seems high to me but its summer time, so ambiants are much higher. I may have to scale back. Winter it stays high 70s. I don't think I can scale back voltage bc it was unstable.


Could be. I type "4790k Max safe Temps" in the search but don't get a definite answer anywhere. That's usually one of the first things you find.


----------



## Jedson3614

Crash dummy make a great point. What the hell is the safe max tempatures for the 4790k. How can we choose our comfort levels if we don't even know what max is. Does anyone know safe max temps for stressing for 4790k?


----------



## Germanian

max temperature as far as i know is 100c that's when the chip actually starts throttling, but i wouldn't leave it at 85 celcius 24/7.

I would feel like it would degrade fast.


----------



## Jedson3614

What's does 24/7 mean I don't stress test 24/7 temps only hit 85 while stress testing. Gaming shows temps around 65 to 70


----------



## Jedson3614

I don't even game 24/7 so you mean even during stress testing don't hit 85 or should I still shoot 70 to 75 during stress testing ?


----------



## Germanian

for stress testing (short time) 85celcius should be fine, but i wouldn't feel comfortable leaving it at that temperature constant.
For games (long term) maybe maximum of 80 celcius.

It's really up to you though. If you got money and don't care if your chip dies sooner just do whatever.
For me at this rate intel is pushing out new CPU's it looks like i am stuck with Haswell for at least 3 years.


----------



## Jedson3614

Yeah but does anything other than stress testing push 100 percent? I don't know anyone who has there chip 100 percent 24/7 unless folding or something. At that point I would try and keep temps down but if I hit 85 for a 8 hour stress test is that okay? Also maybe I'm tress testing wrong aidia 64 with fpu on has higher temps for me than say Intel xt utility. Maybe aidia and prime push fpu using more of it than other stress test utilities.


----------



## crashdummy35

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jedson3614*
> 
> Yeah but does anything other than stress testing push 100 percent? I don't know anyone who has there chip 100 percent 24/7 unless folding or something. At that point I would try and keep temps down but if I hit 85 for a 8 hour stress test is that okay? Also maybe I'm tress testing wrong aidia 64 with fpu on has higher temps for me than say Intel xt utility. Maybe aidia and prime push fpu using more of it than other stress test utilities.


Prime 95 and other such tests are really not a good idea for these chips. No game in the history of gaming will _ever_ run your cpu that hard...especially an i7.

Run the newer X265 and a gpu bench for a solid 4-6 hours and you should be good. Unless your pc doubles as a work station that should be plenty for stability testing.

You could always PM sin and ask for the safe max temp on air. These guys are very knowledgeable and very helpful. That's what makes OCN such a great place. Most people on here see you're serious about learning about your rig and it's capabilities they are always willing to help.

Good luck. get those clocks up!


----------



## Bubbasubi

Hey, nice guide! I am rather stupid, and put 1.9 VCORE (yes VCORE!), on accedient when applying the overclock in the BIOS. My 4690k BSOD right after the bios screen went away, I reset my oc. Do you think my 4690k is damaged? Btw my mobo is ASUS Z-97 A.


----------



## BrainSplatter

Clear CMOS to reset BIOS and restart. Then u will see.


----------



## donaldduck2004

hey guys,
I need some help with my motherboard z87x-udh4

I'd like to upgrade my bios from F4 version. Tha last version is the F9 but much people find problem with theis version calling it very "buggy"... :/

What do you suggest for me?

Another question: There's a problem with the flashing of the bios file. Motherboard lets me flash the bios only via efi flash. But I have no idea hoe to do this.

Thanks


----------



## case sensitive

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *donaldduck2004*
> 
> hey guys,
> I need some help with my motherboard z87x-udh4
> 
> I'd like to upgrade my bios from F4 version. Tha last version is the F9 but much people find problem with theis version calling it very "buggy"... :/
> 
> What do you suggest for me?
> 
> Another question: There's a problem with the flashing of the bios file. Motherboard lets me flash the bios only via efi flash. But I have no idea hoe to do this.
> 
> Thanks


Latest version is F10, I've been using it for ages without problems.

You can download one with updated OROM's here, post 3918 (the OROM's are a bit outdated now but still newer than in the original F10):
http://forums.tweaktown.com/gigabyte/48085-gigabyte-modified-bios-392.html

It's also possible to update them to the latest ones using this tool:
http://www.win-raid.com/t154f16-Tool-Guide-News-quot-UEFI-BIOS-Updater-quot-UBU.html

To update with EFI Flash you will need to create a DOS usb boot drive (use rufus):
https://rufus.akeo.ie/

then paste EFI Flash onto the drive and boot from it, Gigabyte should have EFI Flash instructions somewhere.


----------



## donaldduck2004

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *case sensitive*
> 
> Latest version is F10, I've been using it for ages without problems.
> 
> You can download one with updated OROM's here, post 3918 (the OROM's are a bit outdated now but still newer than in the original F10):
> http://forums.tweaktown.com/gigabyte/48085-gigabyte-modified-bios-392.html
> 
> It's also possible to update them to the latest ones using this tool:
> http://www.win-raid.com/t154f16-Tool-Guide-News-quot-UEFI-BIOS-Updater-quot-UBU.html
> 
> To update with EFI Flash you will need to create a DOS usb boot drive (use rufus):
> https://rufus.akeo.ie/
> 
> then paste EFI Flash onto the drive and boot from it, Gigabyte should have EFI Flash instructions somewhere.


thanks for the good explanation.

I've found some instriuctions on the net so I think the prompt is the only way









I'll try asap!


----------



## Jedson3614

Can someone explain to me a setting for the f10b bios. I understand this bios is beta, but even for f9 I believe the bclk is not a static 100 mhz. It gets rounded. i have set my multiplier to 45x for my 4790k. However cpu-z and other monitoring programs report 4489.29 mhz bus speed 99.76. Dram isnt even my 1866, its reported at 1864. I think this has something to do with the rounded and the offset of bclk. Why is this the case and do others see this in f10b, and is this normal, or should I try and play with it to get it closer. I do know some rounding errors are normal and nothing is ever exact. i also set vcore to 1.2 but cpu-z shows 1.198. I just want to make sure this is normal. I ran prime 95 and realized the cores were not in sync and the tests did not finish in sync, but that could be because I had other applications open. One last thing about uncore. I read here that is I leave on auto which goes from 35-39, from what I read in this guide. At 45x for devils canyon, do I need to manually set uncore to 39 or 40, or is auto okay at this speed.


----------



## Zoroastrian

I think in all honesty mate 47 has a timing issue with its restart and THAT is what's confusing every over clocker out there.
You can really try really fricken hard and you can actually succeed with some real nice overclocks, BUT, they will fail in my OP.
and in my OP
is a timing issue.


----------



## ghabhaducha

Hi everyone, I was overclocking my newly acquired 4790k on a Z87X-OC Force, and found I was unable to achieve the following from post #1:

"However now that Haswell has a built in VRM there is almost little reason to use offset mode b/c if you enable C3 power state and EIST the CPU multiplier and voltage drop together even if you have set a manual voltage without offset."

I enabled all the power saving features, and put 1.290V for 48x, and while the multiplier dropped in Windows the voltage did not. I'm sorry if this has been asked before, just wanted to understand what the above statement meant.

I tried offset overclocking, but unfortunately there seems to be a +0.04V increase once the load is present (not present when I use manual voltages).


----------



## ghabhaducha

@mandrix thanks, +Rep! *VID =\= Vcore.*


----------



## entrophy

hio peeps,

i'm currently running this oc on my i4770k:

4.4ghz at 1.188 vid (1.200 vcore)
4.0ghz uncore at 1.050 vring
llc is set to turbo on my ga-z87x-ud3h
vrin is 1.800

i'm wondering what vin1 in occt/hwmonitor is. mine reads 2.052 - seems rather high when i compare to others.
i'm thinking it could have something to do with the temps i get when stress testing with occt 4.4.1 (avx checked off).

cores reach 79/80/82/78 after 15 min - i use a noctua nh-d14 cooler.

can somebody help me out?

cheers!


----------



## cephelix

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ghabhaducha*
> 
> Hi everyone, I was overclocking my newly acquired 4790k on a Z87X-OC Force, and found I was unable to achieve the following from post #1:
> 
> "However now that Haswell has a built in VRM there is almost little reason to use offset mode b/c if you enable C3 power state and EIST the CPU multiplier and voltage drop together even if you have set a manual voltage without offset."
> 
> I enabled all the power saving features, and put 1.290V for 48x, and while the multiplier dropped in Windows the voltage did not. I'm sorry if this has been asked before, just wanted to understand what the above statement meant.
> 
> I tried offset overclocking, but unfortunately there seems to be a +0.04V increase once the load is present (not present when I use manual voltages).


For the z97 mobos, i know the only way for voltages to drop is to use offset. Just adjust values accordingly to account for the extra 0.04v. Mine adds an extra 0.02v in offset mode.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *entrophy*
> 
> hio peeps,
> 
> i'm currently running this oc on my i4770k:
> 
> 4.4ghz at 1.188 vid (1.200 vcore)
> 4.0ghz uncore at 1.050 vring
> llc is set to turbo on my ga-z87x-ud3h
> vrin is 1.800
> 
> i'm wondering what vin1 in occt/hwmonitor is. mine reads 2.052 - seems rather high when i compare to others.
> i'm thinking it could have something to do with the temps i get when stress testing with occt 4.4.1 (avx checked off).
> 
> cores reach 79/80/82/78 after 15 min - i use a noctua nh-d14 cooler.
> 
> can somebody help me out?
> 
> cheers!


Seems normal to me. That is of course when I hadn't delidded my 4790k


----------



## Faster_is_better

Is Prime a lot tougher to run than AIDA 64? I'm not talking about heat, just for actual cpu stressing. Testing an OC I got nearly 10hrs AIDA no problem, started up Prime95, BSOD in 15 min. No temps above 70C

From what I've tested so far (not much) it's looking like to get Prime stable, will severely gimp the max OC, than by using AIDA/other stress tests. I still have a lot of testing to do, just wondering if I should even bother with Prime95.

Nevermind, currently reading about this in the other Haswell OC thread... Haswell seems to be a quirky beast


----------



## KennethO

Hello. I posted this with the other Haswell guide too.

It's been awhile since I messed with my CPU. I've been at a happy 4.5Ghz @ 1.295v for a long while now. I am currently waiting for my GPU to get RMA'd and decided to take the down time to fiddle some more and try to squeeze some more out of my CPU. I seem to have a VERY picky Uncore. Anything over 40x multi seemed to have trouble so I just left it at 34.

Well I wanted to try to see if I could get close to a 1:1 ratio and It seems to boot and do OK with 1.220v. But I get an occasional PC freeze or just today running x264 on loop I got a 124x GenuineIntel_PROCESSOR_CACHE code that I've never seen b4 in my past OCing.

So there are a few questions.

1) What is a 124x intel code? cache or core voltage? Or a driver? This is a 1st for me in all my time OCing. Seen plenty 124's, just never 1 referring to cache.
2) I see a bunch of people do 1.2v or higher on the ring, is that ok? 1.220v seemed high but I see some go close to 1.3v for stability.
3) Doubt it, but could the high ring hurt the cache? or just a random windows code thrown out?
4) If it is cache, then that would mean ore vcore since its tied to the core's power right?

Cooling with an H100i @ 74c max. running x264. Maybe thinking SA or IO might need a bit of voltage. Mems back to stock at 1600 vs 2133 so I didn't think it would need it.

Thanks, Kenneth.


----------



## Rektifying

Just wanted to say thank you for this awesome thread! I am new to overclocking and I will make a very long story short and just say that I ended up with an i5 4690K and a Gigabyte GA-Q87N motherboard. (Q87 chipset iTX) Amazingly enough, my Q87 board supports overclocking. (multiplier, uncore, voltage, etc) I was getting ready to start overclocking this odd combination and then I realized that there is a "catch". Although I can modify voltages, I am limited on how high the BIOS will let me go. On the bright side, comparing the limits in BIOS to the Haswell max voltages, I guess it forces me to be "safe" and probably not a bad thing for a first time overclocker.

My Limits:
VRIN: 1.9v
VCORE: 1.2v
RING: 1.149v

Doubt these matter...
SYS AGENT: +/- 0.100v
I/O Analog: ?
I/O Digital: ?

So, what do you think? Should I give it a try? Is it even worth doing? Or should I just pick up an iTX Z87/Z97 board and say screw it? I am interested in a more conservative overclock anyways so I think this may work out just fine. I would prefer to keep my current motherboard obviously. I love the mSATA SATA 3 support. (Using a 850 Evo mSATA SSD as my OS / BOOT Drive)

Here is a link to my "request for guidance" thread and info on my current situation / pc / full BIOS pics:

http://www.overclock.net/t/1593607/first-time-intel-ocer-looking-for-guidance#post_24962087

I am guessing that this is not the place for me to post this and I apologize. I just have not received a single response to my thread yet so a little help would be awesome.









ps: I read the entirety of this guide. If I interpreted everything correctly, (mainly voltages) I could literally set my VRIN / VCORE / RING to the maximum allowed by my BIOS. Then, increase my multiplier from 4.0 by 1X until I am unstable, then back 1X?


----------



## KennethO

Welcome to the OCing club.

Totally go 4 it and see how well you do on that board. Won't hurt. Can always get a board later and transfer the settings you set.

Here's a quick and simple OC tip. On default settings, download CPU-Z, HWinfo and x264. Open all 3 on your screen and run x264. It should hit 40x(4ghz) when turbo boost kicks in. Take note of your CPUs voltage when it's at 40x.

Now you can put that multiplier and voltage in as a basic OC. So your PC will run at the turbo boost speed all the time and not just in bursts.

Then you can add multipliers from there. @1.2v I would say you could hit 43x pretty easily without needing to change vrin, vring or System Agent settings. Auto vcore should even be safe at those multipliers if you have an AiO cooler or Hyper Evo 212. Just watch it and make sure you stay under 85* under bench tests(x264) and 1.35vcore if you use auto.

GL.


----------



## Rektifying

I have seen a couple people say that it will turbo to 4.0. I'm pretty sure the 4690K turbos to 3.9. Mine does anyways..


----------



## KennethO

I think it's core usage based.

3.7 - 4 cores
3.8 - 3 cores
3.9 - 2 cores
4.0 - 1 core


----------



## Rektifying

OK. Running some tests now. I will update in a bit.


----------



## Techbyte

DELETED


----------



## paladdinsane

@Sin0822 This is just the straight up definitive guide on this CPU and the primary reason I am sticking with the OCN community.

It took OCing my 4670K to a different planet! THANK YOU









The biggest advantage was all of the detailed explanation of the architecture and voltage systems of this processor. I didn't find anywhere near this much attention to detail in any other guides. I feel smarter after reading it, lol, and that is a really good feeling when I start messing around with voltages.

Was able to get some really sweet memory and core frequencies going with the BCLK at 125.5. and went pretty crazy on HWBOT for air...

Thanks again!


----------



## jbarish

New Haswell overclocker here. I've overclocked dozens of Sandy and Ivy Bridge processors with very few issues but Haswell is currently eluding me. I have a 4770k stable @ 4.2 with 1.32 volts and uncore of 40 but I've tried pushing for 4.4 and I can't even get it stable with 1.4volts. Which is too hot for my cooling. Am I missing something?? The whole VRIN/ring/uncore setup has me confused. Thanks for any suggestions.

TIA,
JB


----------



## 2002dunx

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *2002dunx*
> 
> Anyone had a board that sits at idle with an Uncore of 8 ? Had been stable at 4.4 GHz with a Vcore of 1.2 V
> 
> Z87X-oc force latest BIOS update failed and trashed one BIOS setting, the other is useless at 0.8 GHz.....
> 
> This has put me off Gigabyte, was flaky as hell when purchased. I've had a number of system crashes that took out my RAID storage array, and now a system that appears to be running at 0.8 GHz !
> 
> Any ideas ?
> 
> dunx
> 
> P.S. Impact VII maybe ? ( At least I got mine relatively cheaply..... but this is disappointing. )


*Thanks Sin for the OC guide !*

Well ! It turns out that my system crashes with both my R9 280X GPUs installed ! ( Coolermaster 1250W PSU ! ).

It's fine after a sweep out of all the settings, and a swap to a GTX 970 ! ! !

dunx

P.S. Now at 4.3 GHz @ 1.09 V.... 100% load 24/7

P.P.S. Anyone know somewhere in the UK that could replace the BIOS chips on this board, as I've been given a "dead" one that has two corrupted BIOS settings.....


----------



## riocrokite

hey guys,

I'm looking for a modded bios to be able to run xeon 1240v3 with max turbo on all cores (currently my max on all cores is 3.6). My motherboard is z87x-ud3h. I would appreciate your help guys,

cheers,
Rio


----------



## riocrokite

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *riocrokite*
> 
> hey guys,
> 
> I'm looking for a modded bios to be able to run xeon 1240v3 with max turbo on all cores (currently my max on all cores is 3.6). My motherboard is z87x-ud3h. I would appreciate your help guys,
> 
> cheers,
> Rio


I've found help from Stasio on TT forum, had to use UBU software and update microcode to ver. 7


----------



## doggo

Hi there,

Seems like I'm a bit late to the party, but here goes. I started OCing my 4670K and achieved good stability with the following settings:

Multiplier 44
VCore 1.25
Uncore 35
LLC Extreme

I've let AIDA64 run overnight, and I have also ran a couple benchmarks for my Video Card and I was able to run 12 hours of stability testing straight with no issues. However, after playing a couple games (notably The Division), I get blue screen with WHEA UNCORRECTABLE ERROR. How can I troubleshoot what's going on? Temperature does not seem to be higher than 68-72 ever.

Here's my setup:
- i5 4670k
- Z87X-UHD5 (F9 BIOS, so some of the screens/settings don't seem to perfectly match the original guide)
- Evo 212
- HyperX Fury 1866 Memory
- GTX 1070
- Fractal Define R5 case (really good cooling!)

Thanks in advance!


----------



## BriTcanting

Had mine years and been running these settings.

i7 4770K

4.5ghz
vcore - 1.25v
Speedstep off

Thats it really not bothered with other settings.
Max temp is 69c running real bench for an hour.

Gigabyte Z87-D3HP


----------



## Zomby Woof

Thanks for the great guide, was able to achieve 4.7Ghz with a meager 1.24V vcore on air, temps under 70˚ with Intel Extreme Tuning Utility Stress Test, (C1E, C3, C6/C7, and EIST: All Enabled). I did need to upgrade my cpu cooler to a Noctua NH-D14 to get the better temps.


----------



## ksmb

userbenchmark:


Damn...ive been tweaking my 4670K "couples" of times, at say the least......but NEVER (ever) got her to run like this.
(i bought the Corsair H80i....thats the answer









link to the "100% result" = http://www.userbenchmark.com/UserRun/4643254

my BIOS setup for nice 4,5Ghz SPEED=

VRIN : 2.0V
VCORE : 1.26V
UNCORE : 1.2V
UNCORE SPEED : 3,5Ghz....(most important of all [if you use a Haswell "K" CPU] except a good cpu cooler)
ALL C-STATES DISABLE EXCEPT EIST (you dont want you cpu running full speed 24/7)








TURBO : x45.x45.x45.x45 (enabled)
.............................................................................
CINEBENCH R15.038 = ~700 pts (multi CPU)
.........................................................
latest CPU-Z.............same single CPU scores as the al mighty i7 7700K


----------



## ksmb

damn you CAN tweak the cpu and gpu even (a bit more)....86th percentile is the highest i ever got on UserBenchmark (which is a excellent bech program by the way.

old Haswell CPU, old GPU & really old but quick DDR3 ram...and so on...thats pretty amazing


----------



## Minusorange

Nice to return to this guide and the other general Haswell OC guide to give another shot at OC'ing my Haswell


----------



## ksmb

kind of cool...i just ONLY use full POWER limit in MSI AF 4.3)...nothing more (no OC, etc)...and new games, benchmarks runs great (with high FPS, etc)








(rig in signature below)

Valley 1.0. Ultra settings 1080p.


RAM







5 years old 8gb DDR3 1600mhz. (im so glad i bought great RAM sticks from start)


----------



## ksmb

:drunken







so "old" medium/hardware......still kicking ass heavily
Baselines:


----------



## ksmb

(click to enlarge........this time i tried with Turbo Disabled.


----------



## Beatwolf

After a long time without any OC'ing acitvity I decied to have a look in the BIOS again. I saw that my RAM are running at 1600mhz, so I bumped memory multiplier up to 24, this results in the system not being able to boot at all. Tried running everything else at stock and this still happens -any ideas? These are Corsair Vengeance 2400mhz 10-12-12-31. Not the sig rig ones


----------



## Gdourado

How much IPC difference is there between the 3770k and the 4770k?
Also,does the 4770k usually clock higher?

Thanks.
Cheers


----------



## Zomby Woof

Zomby Woof said:


> Thanks for the great guide, was able to achieve 4.7Ghz with a meager 1.24V vcore on air, temps under 70˚ with Intel Extreme Tuning Utility Stress Test, (C1E, C3, C6/C7, and EIST: All Enabled). I did need to upgrade my cpu cooler to a Noctua NH-D14 to get the better temps.


Decided to try for 4.8ghz with all Power Saving Modes "DISABLED" and also not use offset mode for the VCore and vRing this time around. I also totally missed the sections about fine tuning the "Uncore Frequency" and was able to come within 500MHz below the CPU Frequency.

Is there anything that stands out in my "BIOS Settings" that I should change to get either better performance or temperatures. Temperatures were under 75c during stress testing and games played really smooth (before I had micro stuttering).


----------



## Glitch8Neutrino

Beatwolf said:


> After a long time without any OC'ing acitvity I decied to have a look in the BIOS again. I saw that my RAM are running at 1600mhz, so I bumped memory multiplier up to 24, this results in the system not being able to boot at all. Tried running everything else at stock and this still happens -any ideas? These are Corsair Vengeance 2400mhz 10-12-12-31. Not the sig rig ones


yep. set to default or auto, except for vcore and then apply your high but comfortable memory voltages. reboot and then set XMP. 

try that.


----------

